# **The Chameleon Thread**



## Bradley

Well there are a few specific animal threads now and I wanted to start an area where chameleon keepers can dicuss keepig, share experiances and share Photos. I myself have bred yemens and now keep a Sambava panther chameleon. These creatures are facinating. So post away and when I get my new cages up I will be posting pics aswell!


----------



## Bexzini

yay for making this thread! I absolutely love chameleons and they are the one lizard I am 100% confident with


----------



## Whosthedaddy

I don't have any chams but wouldn't mind seeing plenty of pics of them.


----------



## wohic

We have 4, two unrelated pairs of yemens, unfortunately nearly all my pics are on my old pc, but here are a few.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bexzini

omggg those pics actually make me melt they are sooo cute! Im trying to upload some now but i forgot my photobucket password, sent an email to my account but it has not arrived


----------



## wohic

Bexzini said:


> omggg those pics actually make me melt they are sooo cute! Im trying to upload some now but i forgot my photobucket password, sent an email to my account but it has not arrived



 if you have any on your pc host them on imageshack....no need to register with them.
And thank you, chams really are very cute with their oven glove feets !


----------



## Bexzini

What code from imageshack do you copy and paste??
http://imageshack.us


----------



## wohic

Bexzini said:


> What code from imageshack do you copy and paste??
> http://imageshack.us



the forum one........ just paste it straight in to your post


----------



## Bexzini

I tried but the pic bloated up to about 20 times the size and didnt think a photo of that size would be much appreciated 

Whats everyones chameleons names? I realise this makes no grammatical sense but you catch my drift lol! Mine is called Dylan


----------



## wohic

Bexzini said:


> I tried but the pic bloated up to about 20 times the size and didnt think a photo of that size would be much appreciated
> 
> Whats everyones chameleons names? I realise this makes no grammatical sense but you catch my drift lol! Mine is called Dylan



when you 'browse' then choose your pic, underneeth before the upload option is a resize option, resize to the recommended size for forum use and away you go


----------



## Bexzini

ah its not working  darn
http://imageshack.us


----------



## Miss Lily

Here's mine Bradley! First up is my first lady-cham, Lily, sadly no longer with us. She was the sweetest, gentlest chameleon, bless her!









Amy a few days after I got her - approx 12 weeks old.










and just a few days ago - she's almost 2 years old now! :flrt:









And, last but not least, my precious big boy-cham, Tommy! He is so lovely and he's not got a nasty bone in his body. Tommy just doesn't know the meaning of 'attitude'! I love him and Amy to bits!


----------



## Bexzini

Omg before i got my chameleon the pic that u posted above the really green one used to be the screensaver on my phone! :O awesome!


----------



## Miss Lily

Bexzini said:


> Omg before i got my chameleon the pic that u posted above the really green one used to be the screensaver on my phone! :O awesome!


:2thumb: Which pic? The first or second? I have a famous chameleon! : victory: Glad you enjoy my pics!


----------



## Bradley

Here are my two Gilbert the Sambava panther chameleon and cham the veiled


----------



## Bradley

Wohic I love your cages i have 2 reptibreezes myself but im not currently usig them. im using yours as inspiration to do my two. I will use live plants aswell as fake and have just rdered an automatic misting system!


----------



## Bexzini

Miss Lily said:


> :2thumb: Which pic? The first or second? I have a famous chameleon! : victory: Glad you enjoy my pics!


The second! I used to show my boyfriend the pic when we were counting down the days til I was going to pick my yemen up. Wow i cant believe this is your pic haha mad!!


----------



## Bexzini

Bradley said:


> Wohic I love your cages i have 2 reptibreezes myself but im not currently usig them. im using yours as inspiration to do my two. I will use live plants aswell as fake and have just rdered an automatic misting system!


Let us know how that works! I am very tempted to get one...

Does everyone have mesh or wooden tanks?


----------



## Bradley

In a way I think mesh is alot better and im covering up 3 sides with plexiglass. The reptibreeze rust though so may treat my self to two lll reptile cages from america which actually work out the same price with delivery as the xtra large reptibreeze does and they dont rust!


----------



## Bexzini

Bradley said:


> In a way I think mesh is alot better and im covering up 3 sides with plexiglass. The reptibreeze rust though so may treat my self to two lll reptile cages from america which actually work out the same price with delivery as the xtra large reptibreeze does and they dont rust!


Agreed, I have a mesh tank and love it myself I have covered the outside with insulative material which also stops water going through the other side. Slightly cheaper than wooden also :2thumb:


----------



## wohic

Bradley said:


> Wohic I love your cages i have 2 reptibreezes myself but im not currently usig them. im using yours as inspiration to do my two. I will use live plants aswell as fake and have just rdered an automatic misting system!


Thank you ! we find they work really well .


----------



## itwas

here some pics of my boy Doc. He is a 4 1/2 month old veiled and is becoming such a terror, its a good job hes so cute and funny.


----------



## itwas

Bradley or Wohic,

Do you have any cages for sale as I have ordered a XL reptibreeze cage at the end of last year and it doesnt look like its going to be turning up anytime soon?


----------



## vetdebbie

A couple of mine:-

Really shy panther!



















And his quite grumpy wife

















My old boy 










And his (at the time) quite pregnant wife











Grumpy shedding rudis girl










And last years baby yemens


----------



## wohic

itwas said:


> here some pics of my boy Doc. He is a 4 1/2 month old veiled and is becoming such a terror, its a good job hes so cute and funny.
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image


what wonderful pictures !



itwas said:


> Bradley or Wohic,
> 
> Do you have any cages for sale as I have ordered a XL reptibreeze cage at the end of last year and it doesnt look like its going to be turning up anytime soon?


Try the link to my friends shop, in my signature thats where we got ours and they were here the same week.



vetdebbie said:


> A couple of mine:-
> 
> Really shy panther!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And his quite grumpy wife
> 
> image
> image
> My old boy
> 
> image
> 
> And his (at the time) quite pregnant wife
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Grumpy shedding rudis girl
> 
> image
> 
> And last years baby yemens
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image



you really have caught the Cham bug Debbie, beautiful pictures of a cracking collection !


----------



## itwas

hey Debbie, whats with the red baby Yemen?


----------



## amyjl

hey guys nice chams!

quick question - my hubbys chameleon, about 20 months has such sharp claws at the moment hes ripping us to pieces when we get him out! hands and arms even faces end up looking like they have been through a paper shredder:gasp: is there anyway to file/cut these down or something that may help???

its becoming a pain for us both especially me at work having to wear gloves as they irritate the cuts more!

i wont even get him out without gloves and a long sleeved top on:lol2:


thanks for any help :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

sorry itwas havebt atm but try internet reptile they are really good and cheap. Here are a few pics of my Sambava today shedding for the first time since me getting him


----------



## Bradley

a&m said:


> hey guys nice chams!
> 
> quick question - my hubbys chameleon, about 20 months has such sharp claws at the moment hes ripping us to pieces when we get him out! hands and arms even faces end up looking like they have been through a paper shredder:gasp: is there anyway to file/cut these down or something that may help???
> 
> its becoming a pain for us both especially me at work having to wear gloves as they irritate the cuts more!
> 
> i wont even get him out without gloves and a long sleeved top on:lol2:
> 
> 
> thanks for any help :2thumb:


You shouldnt really need to trim the down. Try putting different materials in his cage for him to climb on like reall woond whic may naturally file the nails down


----------



## amyjl

Bradley said:


> You shouldnt really need to trim the down. Try putting different materials in his cage for him to climb on like reall woond whic may naturally file the nails down


he has some already but will get some more sorted tomorrow night. doesnt help that once hes on you he aint moving so grips on like theres no tomorrow when you try to move him! ta for the help


----------



## Chris18

All so beautiful.
I would love a Chameleon but they all get to big I can't fit one in or are tiny which doesn't really appeal to me.
All the species which are middle sized have a reputation of dying after a few months because they're harder to care for 
What is the Biggest pygmy cham out there? I'd love a cham that gets around 4-6 inches


----------



## MuJi

this is Mr.Jingles he's







one of our blue bar ambilobe breeders


----------



## MuJi

will try again!!!


----------



## Oski1

MuJi said:


> will try again!!![URL=http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/3051/img4574z.jpg]image[/URL]


He is stunning:gasp:, he really is. How old is he?


----------



## vetdebbie

wohic said:


> you really have caught the Cham bug Debbie,


I have NO idea what you are talking about .......... :blush:



itwas said:


> hey Debbie, whats with the red baby Yemen?


Some of them hatched that colour. Crazy huh? One stayed red for nearly a week.


----------



## itwas

cool, ive never seen that before.


----------



## MuJi

Oski1 said:


> He is stunning:gasp:, he really is. How old is he?


he's 15months 'ish' when fired up he looks insane!!:lol2:


----------



## Bexzini

I am now addicted to this thread am loving all your cham pics


----------



## wildenglishrose

This is my girl, Mia. She's one years old, very sweet and friendly. Love her to bits!!


----------



## Bradley

..............


----------



## MuJi

and another...


----------



## Chameleoco

*Its all about the chams!!*

Looking goood Julian:2thumb:


Here's our tamatave Sebastian and Ambilobe Jaws.:2thumb:


----------



## FrankSpencer

Hiya < waves > another Cham lover here....

Here are Boris and Norris getting ready for bed....and yes, Boris ( on the right ) does sleep like a drunk wearing a dirty nappy ! He's just got to flop his chin down on the wire and he's sorted for the night ! 



And here is the lovely Doris displaying her receptive, come and get me, colours......


----------



## MuJi

mate they're gona produce some screamers!!!!!!


----------



## FrankSpencer

I have a shot by shot of the body language and colouring before and after mating and it is soooooo obvious, in that split second, she is having no more thank you very much ! 
These wonderful creatures never fail to amaze me with their brilliance....do I sound sad and needing to get out more?

< knows the answer and puts shoes on >


----------



## Chameleoco

Cant wait screamers are what we want:mf_dribble:2x clutches cooking :2thumb:
tams look like there are not far off now:whistling2:


----------



## FrankSpencer

Doris's have been cooking for 4 months, 3 weeks and 4 days - not that I am counting !!!!!!


----------



## dougal

Hi guys i currently own a couple of beardies and was looking at getting a chameleon but was wondering which breed is a good starter chameleon and are they best housed as a pair or singular? I have read a few care sheets and would not be looking to buy until later in the year but i saw this thread and thought you guys would be ideal to ask. Also any recommendations on equipment are welcolm. I have a reasonable space allocated so a decent sized enclosure will probably be bought but i am equally happy with the smaller breeds. 
Regards Dougal


----------



## FrankSpencer

Hi dougal....

I can't quote for which is best, I was told Yemens and have no experience with others. Others are better equipped to answer that.

Chams are known to be solitary terratorial creatures. Generally only in the presence of another for the purpose of mating, then seperated again. 
I have heard of some pairs that seem to live ok with each other in a large viv but it's not the norm.
Arboreal viv (tall rather than long ) must have good ventilation.

Basking lamp, UV tube, real plants and loadsa reading up before hand to get the balance and husbandry right. 

LOL having re read that, it all sounds so simple ! :lol2:


----------



## dougal

So apart from the mesh arboreal viv the general set up has all the some stuff as my beardie set ups....obviously substrates,power ratings and decor will differ though. Personally i prefer a viv per rep as i don't personally want to breed and it minimises dominance issues ect and i feel just one would be easier to look after until i've have more expieriance with Chams. What are the minimum sized enclosures for the respective breeds and as usual i assume the more space provided the better?




FrankSpencer said:


> Hi dougal....
> 
> I can't quote for which is best, I was told Yemens and have no experience with others. Others are better equipped to answer that.
> 
> Chams are known to be solitary terratorial creatures. Generally only in the presence of another for the purpose of mating, then seperated again.
> I have heard of some pairs that seem to live ok with each other in a large viv but it's not the norm.
> Arboreal viv (tall rather than long ) must have good ventilation.
> 
> Basking lamp, UV tube, real plants and loadsa reading up before hand to get the balance and husbandry right.
> 
> LOL having re read that, it all sounds so simple ! :lol2:


----------



## FrankSpencer

Well the basics are the same I guess, viv, light and heat plus species / sex extras as and if required. Then lots of tweeking.

The viv question is regularly debated, in an ideal world or the Californian sun a full mesh clearly has it's benefits, but also poses a problem in overcast cold Bognar ( no offence to Bognerners :blush: ) in how to maintain basking and ambient temperates. Other side of the coin in a glass exo...but they are not tall / big enough for a growing / adult Cham. 
If you google AX vivs that'll give an idea what you are aiming for.

Juveniles don't need all the height / space straight away...it can take them time to get to grips with using their tail as another gripping tool, and they can fall while learning. Maybe an 18" - 2ft high for those early days. Again depends of age of your Cham. Once adult ( and it happens fast ) you should be looking to double that.

I made my own viv in the end....4ft tall, wooden construction, full mesh roof and bottom section. Glass sliding doors.

Substrate....well I don't use any. They are rarely down the bottom, unless ill or a female looking to lay. So a ' collection ' and wipe over with a damp cloth works. Also if they chase some food to the bottom there is an impaction risk, hence another reason I don't.

As for background, if you make your own viv then you can be as elaborate and adventurous as you want, other that there are good rocky type backgrounds on the market. Especially useful if using a glass viv as combats any reflection risk.

All I have in mine are plants, real plants, and an assortment of branches at all different angles and vines. No waterfall ( potential disease risk ). But some form of humidity should be introduced, again species dependent on amount.

Heat = Sainsburys light bulb. UV tube.....and patience ( free but frustrating ) lol.

If you choose a girlie cham then your work increases as she will lay 3-4 times a year whether mated or not and a substantial ( 16" ) tall laying bin must be provided. Eggbound deaths do happen and heightened care is needed for her needs just before and after she lays.


----------



## Bradley




----------



## Row'n'Bud

Our male quadricornis having a snack...


----------



## Bradley

Row'n'Bud said:


> Our male quadricornis having a snack...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Sorry I am going to have to ask you to leave your chams are too nice for this thread lol! He is beautiful


----------



## Row'n'Bud

Lol....sitting with one clutch in the incubator and a female due to lay anyday so hopefully a few UK captive bred quads coming soon :2thumb:


----------



## Miss Lily

Woah! Awesome Quad! Can't wait til you post baby pics!:2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

*some more*

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Chameleoco

scrimbob


----------



## MuJi

ambilobe duel!!!!


----------



## MuJi

:2thumb: great pics Jamie :2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

MuJi said:


> :2thumb: great pics Jamie :2thumb:


 
cheers dude:2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

Eric!


----------



## Bradley

.............


----------



## Bradley

...........


----------



## FrankSpencer

My clutch of Veiled eggs is 5 months.....having just checked them, one egg, rather than sweating seems to be 'oozing' as in wet / glistening all over as a pose to beads of ' sweat '. 
It is def smaller than it was but not deflated as such. It wasn't a big egg to start with but it's growth has been in line with the others.

Not seen this wetness before...has anyone else ?


----------



## ashpack

My 2 month old baby cham :' )


----------



## wohic

FrankSpencer said:


> My clutch of Veiled eggs is 5 months.....having just checked them, one egg, rather than sweating seems to be 'oozing' as in wet / glistening all over as a pose to beads of ' sweat '.
> It is def smaller than it was but not deflated as such. It wasn't a big egg to start with but it's growth has been in line with the others.
> 
> Not seen this wetness before...has anyone else ?


sounds like you may have babys soon...I have had a couple of eggs ooze like that, i think the egg tooth must make a stupidly small incision sometimes....when eggs have been premature i have sealed the leak with a little melted candle wax.


----------



## FrankSpencer

Thanks Wohic.....

Would you suggest I need to seal? :mf_dribble:
They have been cooking in verm, in a tupperware, in a closet @ 78 /79 day time and were / are looking good. All swollen, oval and starting to show windows.


----------



## adthatch

Red Bar Ambilobe


----------



## Chameleoco

adthatch said:


> Red Bar Ambilobeimage


 


Nice!!:gasp:


----------



## wohic

FrankSpencer said:


> Thanks Wohic.....
> 
> Would you suggest I need to seal? :mf_dribble:
> They have been cooking in verm, in a tupperware, in a closet @ 78 /79 day time and were / are looking good. All swollen, oval and starting to show windows.



i would be inclined to leave it (ours have windows as well, love these last few days of excitement and checking the bator a million times a day !) you may loose it...... but with it being so close to hatching it will hatch if its stong enough, and if not, well thats just natures way of ensuring the strong ones survive.
good luck and keep us posted please


----------



## adthatch

Chameleoco said:


> Nice!!:gasp:


 Thanks! It was taken yesterday but he's in full shed today so may take some more in a couple of days.


----------



## Bradley

Set up my pollywog misting system today very good!


----------



## Oski1

Bradley said:


> Set up my pollywog misting system today very good!


Hi Mate, where did you get it from? I will be getting one soon, unsure what to get,


----------



## Oski1

Receptive Female Veiled.


----------



## Bradley

pollywog and i pm'd you urgant news!!!!


----------



## Oski1

Bradley said:


> pollywog and i pm'd you urgant news!!!!


Thanks mate will check them now,:2thumb:


----------



## Oski1

My very turquoise Male Veiled.


----------



## Oski1

Panther @ 11/12 months old.


----------



## FrankSpencer

I am guessing this is an ' anything Cham related ' ? Just don't want to hyjack Cham pics if thats what it's for :blush:

Rubbish pics..wrong setting...didn't want to bother them again with flash ...the ' glistening one is 4th row from left, third down. the one above it also did the same this morning....then over a couple of hours a huge ' window ' appreared. 
Due to dreadful photo's..the darker eggs are windowing not bad...also the egg top left, down one isn't caving, another trick of light...




Egg in question on left....trick of light on shell, it's not cracking or drying out


----------



## Peekaboo

WOW some stunning Cham pics on this thread 

We have Yemens and Pygmy Bearded - we keep our Pygmies in an Exoterra 18 x 12 x 12 (I think LOL) and our Yemens are kept in Reptibreeze 36x18x18 at the moment - our male is currently in a Flexi but we are finding it somewhat flimsy compared to the Reptibreeze so will be upgrading him to match the girls very soon 

This is Mr Grumpy bought from Vetdebbie as a teeny 8 week old baby at the Donny Reptile Show end of September - and boy has he grown LOL - sadly his name matches his attitude but then thats the way of Yemen males - and we still adore him anyway - luckily for us he has taken to greens so he is on a varied diet of crickets - locusts - mealies - occassional waxies and veg/salad - with calcium/Nutrabol supplements of course
Here is is when we first bought him home at 8 weeks:


















And these were taken tonight - he HATES the camera and will flare up to it until it goes away LOL - the dappled white head shot was caused by the camera flash - but sorry Grumps I gotta be able to take a pic at least once every 4-6 mths LOL



















And this is Yoshi his older girlfriend to be - she is about 9 mths old and has recently laid a sterile clutch of eggs (no male at time to mate her to) - she was a little stressed at the camera and is more temperamental than the other girl we have  The girls are not QUITE as keen on their greens as Grumpy 


















And this is Peach - she is much calmer and laid back than Yoshi hence the better colors - she is 6-7 mths old and will be receptive to mating soon we think


----------



## MuJi

looking pretty ripe....fruit flies at the ready!!!!!!!


----------



## Bradley

some stunning chameleons on here. Can't wait to put my reptibreezes back up , install my mistig system and decorate them!


----------



## FrankSpencer

Lovely Chams on here......their colours and patterns never fail to amaze me.

Alrightie...ripe eh? I can't get over how the final stages reduce me to a dribbling gushing mess. Butterflies in stomach, no appetite, can't settle, can't concentrate on TV or a book, late to bed, up early all revolving around that bloomin' airing cupboard !
One of the few times in my life I turn to pink, fluffy, mush :blush::flrt:


----------



## vetdebbie

Yay, Mr Grumpy! So cool to see him. Can I say - he is the image of his dad. Sorry about the temper - that too is the image of his dad!


----------



## vetdebbie

Picture spam! Our nosy be is a bit shy and today I wandered in as he was sat on the door to the reptibreeze - so I took advantage! He's from jamie - chameleonco.


















*















*










Then he got on top of the door - which gave me some issues gtting him back in as he is very much a "don't look and DEFINATLY don't touch" kind of guy!



















With the door open, his girlfriend caught sight of him!
SHe is from Graeme - Gad58y, and is quite gravid at the moment. 

















Leaving!


----------



## beckih1979

Hi some amazing pics on here.

We currently have a veiled cham and are looking in to getting a panther in the next couple of months, preferably a male ambilobe, could any of you recommend a reputable breeder or do you breed? We live in the south east so it would either have to be fairly local or if not someone that would courier.

Thanks


----------



## Peekaboo

vetdebbie said:


> Yay, Mr Grumpy! So cool to see him. Can I say - he is the image of his dad. Sorry about the temper - that too is the image of his dad!


LOL we are not complaining Debbie love - we adore his grumpiness in a way 
Kinda gives him character 
Maybe once he gets some lovie dovie he might cheer up - yeah right!


----------



## Peekaboo

vetdebbie said:


> Picture spam! Our nosy be is a bit shy and today I wandered in as he was sat on the door to the reptibreeze - so I took advantage! He's from jamie - chameleonco.
> 
> 
> image
> image
> *image
> image*
> image
> 
> 
> Then he got on top of the door - which gave me some issues gtting him back in as he is very much a "don't look and DEFINATLY don't touch" kind of guy!
> 
> image
> image
> 
> 
> With the door open, his girlfriend caught sight of him!
> SHe is from Graeme - Gad58y, and is quite gravid at the moment.
> 
> image
> image
> Leaving!


WOW Debbie that is one SERIOUSLY gorgeous Panther boy! xxxx


----------



## vetdebbie

Peekaboo said:


> WOW Debbie that is one SERIOUSLY gorgeous Panther boy! xxxx



Thanks - we like him 

DAve (the yemen) did cheer up after he got some, so you might be lucky with Mr Grumpy. Sadly Mustrum (above) didn't cheer up.......can you tell? It was only 2 weeks ago too!


----------



## Chameleoco

Hey Debbie

Your little fella,aint so little any more:lol2:
Hes looks Spot on,hes the spitting image of dad:no1:
jamie


----------



## bampoisongirl

Hi guys, I got my first chameleon a few weeks ago. He's called Geoff, the panther chameleon, he's about 12 weeks old. Here's some pics of him and his set up














































When will he start showing his colours properly? Some more pics here too http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/636093-geoff-panther-chameleon.html

:flrt:


----------



## Bradley

bampoisongirl said:


> Hi guys, I got my first chameleon a few weeks ago. He's called Geoff, the panther chameleon, he's about 12 weeks old. Here's some pics of him and his set up
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> When will he start showing his colours properly? Some more pics here too http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/636093-geoff-panther-chameleon.html
> 
> :flrt:


 
The cage looks good but you need to take out the substrate and he needs more vines that is why he goes on the roof. he should get his colours at 6-7 months. What ocale is he?


----------



## vetdebbie

Chameleoco said:


> Hey Debbie
> 
> Your little fella,aint so little any more:lol2:
> Hes looks Spot on,hes the spitting image of dad:no1:
> jamie


Thanks Jamie. He is indeed quite big now - certainly big enough to beware the gaping jaws! He is a gorgoeous turquoisey-blue all over when he's relaxed, but I don't think he will ever let me get a photo of that :whip:


----------



## Chameleoco

vetdebbie said:


> Thanks Jamie. He is indeed quite big now - certainly big enough to beware the gaping jaws! He is a gorgoeous turquoisey-blue all over when he's relaxed, but I don't think he will ever let me get a photo of that :whip:


 
His bro is on a few pages earlier,he too can be a nippy little thing:devil:
they both have the hexogan markings on there casques,just like bubblegum. 
Awesome!!


----------



## MuJi

bampoisongirl said:


> Hi guys, I got my first chameleon a few weeks ago. He's called Geoff, the panther chameleon, he's about 12 weeks old. Here's some pics of him and his set up
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> When will he start showing his colours properly? Some more pics here too http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/636093-geoff-panther-chameleon.html
> 
> :flrt:


your geoff looks like a little girl to me..... so don't bank on too much colour:whistling2:


----------



## FrankSpencer

MuJi said:


> your geoff looks like a little girl to me..... so don't bank on too much colour:whistling2:


Geraldine is a nice name....:blush:


----------



## itwas

bampoisongirl said:


> Hi guys, I got my first chameleon a few weeks ago. He's called Geoff, the panther chameleon, he's about 12 weeks old. Here's some pics of him and his set up


as previously mentioned you need more for him to climb on, panthers are tree dwellers and theres nothing in that tank that resembles a tree, stick a nice ficus or schefflera plant in there. I cant see a temperature or humidity guage in there, are you using one? Also I hope you didnt pay too much for that setup as if he is 3 months old he will be needing a bigger one in abut 2 months.


----------



## bampoisongirl

Bradley said:


> The cage looks good but you need to take out the substrate and he needs more vines that is why he goes on the roof. he should get his colours at 6-7 months. What ocale is he?


Right, have I got to remove the substrate?! Its for the plants :blush: Ambilobe



MuJi said:


> your geoff looks like a little girl to me..... so don't bank on too much colour:whistling2:





FrankSpencer said:


> Geraldine is a nice name....:blush:


It doesn't matter either way, we'll be getting the opposite when we know what he/she is. I have to say he/she pooed on me yesterday and there wasn't much there :lol2:



itwas said:


> as previously mentioned you need more for him to climb on, panthers are tree dwellers and theres nothing in that tank that resembles a tree, stick a nice ficus or schefflera plant in there. I cant see a temperature or humidity guage in there, are you using one? Also I hope you didnt pay too much for that setup as if he is 3 months old he will be needing a bigger one in abut 2 months.


Right I went to the shop yesterday but didn't know which plant species were ok and which weren't, now I know I'll go get him some more stuff! There's a heat bulb on a thermostat, there is a temp gauge but its one of those naffy round ones, need to get a digital one, and no, no humidity gauge, I've been spraying him/her as advised by the breeder, but if you think it's helpful I'll order one of those too! Nope, twas an old setup I had lying around empty, I know that he needs a new one soon.

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## Bradley

You need a bare bottom keep the plants in the pots. Good good plants are ficus, pothos and the umbrella plat. You do know you can't keep two together and breeding isn't the easiest of things and it costs alot!


----------



## bampoisongirl

Bradley said:


> You need a bare bottom keep the plants in the pots. Good good plants are ficus, pothos and the umbrella plat. You do know you can't keep two together and breeding isn't the easiest of things and it costs alot!


Yep, but what's with the bare bottom thing? What's wrong with substrate?


----------



## bampoisongirl

Ignore my last post I've referred back to the breeders website and will be revamping my viv asap, with no sustrate and more plants


----------



## reptileloverchameleon

here is a picture of my gravid female showing an amazing gravid colouration:








and here is the male that is responsible for her gravidness:


----------



## Bradley

reptileloverchameleon said:


> here is a picture of my gravid female showing an amazing gravid colouration:
> image
> and here is the male that is responsible for her gravidness:
> image


very nice I love females gravid and receptive colouration!


----------



## FrankSpencer

deleted as typed to slow and it's sorted....lol


----------



## itwas

heres a pic of Docs new cage. Does anyone else use one of these Exo Terra hoods? if so is your fan really noisy?


----------



## Bradley

cage looks good. i don't use exo terra hoods and they have just been taken of the marke due to many faults with them!


----------



## itwas

really? what kind of faults? I cant find any info, do you know if its the dual hoods or compact ones?


----------



## Bradley

itwas said:


> really? what kind of faults? I cant find any info, do you know if its the dual hoods or compact ones?


Not to sure about the hoods there was a thread about a week ago!


----------



## wohic

We have new editions today !
Meet Shrek and Peaches (got to love childrens naming skills !)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Chameleoco

Has Anybody else heard that zoo med are discontinuing the extra large repti breeze in the uk?
jamie


----------



## vetdebbie

Noooooooooooo!

I hope not 

I have plans for lots more cages (when I have lots more money!)


----------



## FrankSpencer

:flrt: Awwwwww...babiesssssss............congrats...they really are the most cutist things ......how exciting, will you transfer to nursery right away?

I'm still waiting / checking / pacing / finger drumming....think I lost my suspect one though....two dents now and yellowing... But I'll leave be for the moment - refuse to hear any fat lady singing....


----------



## Bradley

Chameleoco said:


> Has Anybody else heard that zoo med are discontinuing the extra large repti breeze in the uk?
> jamie


Thats a shame I would of thought this would have been one of the best selling sizes for cham keepers in the uk! I have just spraypainted my two to stop them rusting even more!


----------



## itwas

I know surrey pet supplies were having difficulty getting the xl cages but 888 reptiles got a delivery of them the other day.


----------



## Chameleoco

Bradley said:


> Thats a shame I would of thought this would have been one of the best selling sizes for cham keepers in the uk! I have just spraypainted my two to stop them rusting even more!


 

I know icant understand why they would stop making this size:bash:
unless they have something new planned:whistling2:


----------



## Bradley

Chameleoco said:


> I know icant understand why they would stop making this size:bash:
> unless they have something new planned:whistling2:


Hopefully yes otherwise I will either have to buy terrt thatcher which I could get about 2 reptibreezes for or buy fromm lll reptile and get it internationaly shipped


----------



## benton1576

bampoisongirl said:


> Hi guys, I got my first chameleon a few weeks ago. He's called Geoff, the panther chameleon, he's about 12 weeks old. Here's some pics of him and his set up
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> When will he start showing his colours properly? Some more pics here too http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/636093-geoff-panther-chameleon.html
> 
> :flrt:


I think HE may be a SHE. look at the base of the tail, quite thin and no sign of any bulge. If that is the case then im afraid you wont see much colour at all.


----------



## wohic

FrankSpencer said:


> :flrt: Awwwwww...babiesssssss............congrats...they really are the most cutist things ......how exciting, will you transfer to nursery right away?
> 
> I'm still waiting / checking / pacing / finger drumming....think I lost my suspect one though....two dents now and yellowing... But I'll leave be for the moment - refuse to hear any fat lady singing....



I transfer them quite quickly as I find they pace stress and clamber all over each other when left in the incubator..... I dont handle them at all at this stage though as some have umbilicals still, I simply drape a bit of plant from the nursery in to the egg box and they climb on in 

hope you get babys soon, we are up to 5 now with lots more heads out ......


----------



## FrankSpencer

They look fab little cherubs....how long did they cook for? Are the closet babes or were in a stand alone 'bator '

Can't wait to see more pics.....:flrt:


----------



## wohic

FrankSpencer said:


> They look fab little cherubs....how long did they cook for? Are the closet babes or were in a stand alone 'bator '
> 
> Can't wait to see more pics.....:flrt:



the eggs were laid 21st august, so 5 months in a brinsea Hatchmaker.


----------



## FrankSpencer

Mine were laid were laid 22nd August and been sat proudly on a M & S duvet cover in the airing cupboard ....this comparison might help me unvavel the ' bator or closet ' question.

How many now? Oooo all them little mites crawling around :flrt:


----------



## wohic

FrankSpencer said:


> Mine were laid were laid 22nd August and been sat proudly on a M & S duvet cover in the airing cupboard ....this comparison might help me unvavel the ' bator or closet ' question.
> 
> How many now? Oooo all them little mites crawling around :flrt:


14 now


----------



## bampoisongirl

benton1576 said:


> I think HE may be a SHE. look at the base of the tail, quite thin and no sign of any bulge. If that is the case then im afraid you wont see much colour at all.


Somebody already pointed this out


----------



## bampoisongirl

lol Geoff hunting today


----------



## Chameleoco

a few more:2thumb:


----------



## clairescavies

*My new Cham*

Hi all. I just love all your pics,, Wow im so excited :mf_dribble:
We got our son a Yemens yesterday, and we just love him.. We cant stop watching him :lol2:
He is eating really well, and we set up a dripper system (a plastic washing ball ) and he has been drinking off the leaves.
Here are some pics, he is 16 weeks old (the cham that is lol)








I hope ive done the picture right...


----------



## clairescavies

*Try again*

:blush: Opps think that was wrong, ill try again..
Arghhh i dont know how to do it hehe.. Ill have a practise..


----------



## kopstar

Love this thread, some fantastic animals. I think my next purchase will be an Ambilobe male. Any offspring out there?


----------



## Chameleoco

kopstar said:


> Love this thread, some fantastic animals. I think my next purchase will be an Ambilobe male. Any offspring out there?


 
Plenty cooking for this year:2thumb:


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> Plenty cooking for this year:2thumb:


When are they due, what prices etc.. cheers. May need to come and have a look.


----------



## wohic

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Seraphim

they are sooooooo adorable :flrt:


----------



## wohic

And just to share the red they often go as fresh hatchlings.........



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vetdebbie

aw so cute. Love the red!
I'm depressed as I'm sure my latest eggs are infertile and I wanted to keep one form this clutch 
Might have to cheer myself up by buying one of your babies though!


----------



## vetdebbie

Chameleoco said:


> Plenty cooking for this year:2thumb:


Tease!


----------



## wohic

vetdebbie said:


> aw so cute. Love the red!
> I'm depressed as I'm sure my latest eggs are infertile and I wanted to keep one form this clutch
> Might have to cheer myself up by buying one of your babies though!


Oh thats a shame,  
do you think they are because they are yellow when candled ? I only ask because this lot that are hatching now looked yellow for about 5 weeks with no veining at all.
your always welcome to one of ours though


----------



## vetdebbie

Yellow, sunked, some mold 

Incubation continues - they were only laid on the 7th so I'm not prepared to give up yet! Esp as I want a baby Dave. But yes otherwise I would love to have one of yours


----------



## Bradley

remember when i was hatchimg my yemens out this time last year. The joy of pinheads and ff's


----------



## beardedgaz

i have 1 male yem at 8 months old, he hads just been put in to a massive 6ft by 5 fy 3 wich hes loving never seen him so happy climbing about,, bright green ,brightest ive seen him,,, he never realy eats insects only veg is this normal also im picking up 2 females that are going in to a seperate viv exoterra till they are bigger or of equal size with all the space in the males viv will he be ok in the viv with the females in the future


----------



## _Ben_

Hello, chameleon people, I have decided to venture into the world of chams, here is my new addition I collected today, a little carpet cham, 10 weeks old today :flrt:


----------



## wohic

_Ben_ said:


> Hello, chameleon people, I have decided to venture into the world of chams, here is my new addition I collected today, a little carpet cham, 10 weeks old today :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image


Congratulations Ben ! I have been trying to convince my hubby to try carpets !


----------



## wohic

beardedgaz said:


> i have 1 male yem at 8 months old, he hads just been put in to a massive 6ft by 5 fy 3 wich hes loving never seen him so happy climbing about,, bright green ,brightest ive seen him,,, he never realy eats insects only veg is this normal also im picking up 2 females that are going in to a seperate viv exoterra till they are bigger or of equal size with all the space in the males viv will he be ok in the viv with the females in the future



Mine all love their veg, as long as he is eating well and looks healthy I would not be overly concerned ....... you could try and wet his appitite by hatching some blue bottle flys though 

WE kept a pair together in a 6ft viv a couple of years ago and although we had no obvious issues they do seem more content since being kept singularly, so I would recommend (as they are naturally solitary ) keeping them individually.


----------



## _Ben_

wohic said:


> Congratulations Ben ! I have been trying to convince my hubby to try carpets !


Thanks, I love him already. I think you need to show Kato who's incharge, you dont need to convince him, just tell him that your getting carpets? hehe

Ok, something I need to ask, I have seem carpets labelled as Furcifer lateralis and also as Chamaleo lateralis, just wondered which one is correct? Or are the both correct?

And just to finish off, isnt he the cutest :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## wohic

_Ben_ said:


> Thanks, I love him already. I think you need to show Kato who's incharge, you dont need to convince him, just tell him that your getting carpets? hehe
> 
> Ok, something I need to ask, I have seem carpets labelled as Furcifer lateralis and also as Chamaleo lateralis, just wondered which one is correct? Or are the both correct?
> 
> And just to finish off, isnt he the cutest :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> image


One and the same , chamaleo is just the 'old' name , Furcifer is the one now used.

And LOL I am the Boss, but the chams are his thing (although he sits and looks at them I do all the feeding, spraying, cleaning, incubating etc :lol2


----------



## kato

wohic said:


> One and the same , chamaleo is just the 'old' name , Furcifer is the one now used.
> 
> *And LOL I am the Boss*, but the chams are his thing (although he sits and looks at them I do all the feeding, spraying, cleaning, incubating etc :lol2


Thats because I am too busy doing all the Housework, such as the cooking, cleaning, ironing, cleaning up after the mess you make etc. etc. etc.:whistling2:


----------



## _Ben_

wohic said:


> One and the same , chamaleo is just the 'old' name , Furcifer is the one now used.
> 
> And LOL I am the Boss, but the chams are his thing (although he sits and looks at them I do all the feeding, spraying, cleaning, incubating etc :lol2


Ok cool, that sort of makes sense. :lol2:

Ah I see, well I am sure he can be persuaded to get a pair? After all the adults have some stunning colours!


----------



## wohic

kato said:


> Thats because I am too busy doing all the Housework, such as the cooking, cleaning, ironing, cleaning up after the mess you make etc. etc. etc.:whistling2:


Ummm Off topic Much ?


----------



## kato

wohic said:


> Ummm Off topic Much ?


It's OK I'm Married to the Mod.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _Ben_

wohic said:


> Ummm Off topic Much ?


I think you should click the report button, and report him for taking this thread off topic :lol2:

Although in reality you should probably get up from your PC, walk over to him and give him a telling off hehe


----------



## Lex

Well here are some of my lovely little beasties. 

My very gravid jacksons girl,









My jacksons boy,









My fischers girl. 

















And my little star, my favourite in the collection (although there shouldnt be favourites )
My four horned boy.


----------



## Patmufc

My red phase ambanja panther male, still a juvi:


----------



## Bradley

Lex said:


> Well here are some of my lovely little beasties.
> 
> My very gravid jacksons girl,
> image
> 
> My jacksons boy,
> image
> 
> My fischers girl.
> image
> image
> 
> And my little star, my favourite in the collection (although there shouldnt be favourites )
> My four horned boy.
> image


where did you get these all from especially the four horned?


----------



## Lex

Bradley said:


> where did you get these all from especially the four horned?


Just keeping my eyes open on classifieds, and the jacksons came in special order from a shop.


----------



## MaMExotics

:gasp::gasp::gasp:very nice chams pll


----------



## Bradley

nice!


----------



## beardedgaz

just got 2 new chams off marcus langford in southampton if your after yemens hes your man ,,, brilliant fella thank u so much for the girls im sure theyll settle in just fine


----------



## wohic

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FrankSpencer

Oh my word.....enough to turn the toughest to complete mush....bootiful babies.....


----------



## Bradley

yep Frank they are very cute at that age


----------



## FrankSpencer

Well I am guessing my ' moistened ' eggs ( 2 ) are lost by now, been a week. Still dented but not got any worse. Have left it to see but so hard as I can see green / black shapes in it....and seeing wohic's lovely babies leaves me feeling bad...as in...there may be one of those trapped in there, for whatever reason, and I am letting it die.....I know, I know...no room for sentiment...but it's hard :sad:


----------



## Bradley

is hard usually though if they cant make it out of the egg they wouldnt make it if you got it out anyway


----------



## ginna

all these chameleons are awesome , i am going to get one in june at the show , any tips and advice


----------



## kato

Chameleoco said:


> Has Anybody else heard that zoo med are discontinuing the extra large repti breeze in the uk?
> jamie


Luckily that is not true and Reptibreeze XL's will be continued to be made and also a couple new Larger Reptibreeze type Vivs are also in the pipeline. 

Flexarium have stopped making the big Flexariums which is a shame.



vetdebbie said:


> Noooooooooooo!
> 
> I hope not
> 
> I have plans for lots more cages (when I have lots more money!)


Don't worry young ladywhistling2 they will still be made and sold for a long time to come yet - plenty of time to expand your collection.


----------



## Chameleoco

kato said:


> Luckily that is not true and Reptibreeze XL's will be continued to be made and also a couple new Larger Reptibreeze type Vivs are also in the pipeline.
> 
> Aye good news:2thumb:


----------



## vetdebbie

kato said:


> Luckily that is not true and Reptibreeze XL's will be continued to be made and also a couple new Larger Reptibreeze type Vivs are also in the pipeline.
> 
> Flexarium have stopped making the big Flexariums which is a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry young ladywhistling2 they will still be made and sold for a long time to come yet - plenty of time to expand your collection.



Phew - there are a number of members on here I am desparate to give my money too! Oh wait.......... bummer. Know anyone who will swap chams for fresh home-baked bread? I'm a dab hand at a roll! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Chameleoco

scrimbob:2thumb:bred by muji:no1:


----------



## bampoisongirl

kopstar said:


> Love this thread, some fantastic animals. I think my next purchase will be an Ambilobe male. Any offspring out there?


Cham25 has some for sale, that's where I got mine from



_Ben_ said:


> Hello, chameleon people, I have decided to venture into the world of chams, here is my new addition I collected today, a little carpet cham, 10 weeks old today :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image


Gorgeous!

My lil guy is shedding today! Some colour coming through, I still don't know if it's a male or female, but I'd sway towards female!


----------



## Bradley

some nice colours. Cham25 doesn't usually sex wrong though so you will just have to wait and see!


----------



## wohic

vetdebbie said:


> Phew - there are a number of members on here I am desparate to give my money too! Oh wait.......... bummer. Know anyone who will swap chams for fresh home-baked bread? I'm a dab hand at a roll! :mf_dribble:



If I ever decide to take up clay pigeon shooting I will bare that offer in mind Debbie :whistling2:


----------



## vetdebbie

wohic said:


> If I ever decide to take up clay pigeon shooting I will bare that offer in mind Debbie :whistling2:



You are too kind!


----------



## MuJi

Chameleoco said:


> scrimbob:2thumb:bred by muji:no1:


cheers man, looks in great shape! fingers crossed we should produce some cracking unrelated lines between us this year...: victory:


----------



## Chameleoco

MuJi said:


> cheers man, looks in great shape! fingers crossed we should produce some cracking unrelated lines between us this year...: victory:


 
yh man fingers crossed:2thumb:


yum yum:lol2:


----------



## bampoisongirl

Bradley said:


> some nice colours. Cham25 doesn't usually sex wrong though so you will just have to wait and see!


He's awesome either way :flrt:


----------



## Bradley

yep sure is!


----------



## Bradley

.............


----------



## aban

Thought Id post on here, Just got my first ambilobe panther she is 12 weeks old and really tiny shes so sweet her name is Pheobe Im so happy right now 
Ill try and put some pics up of her in a couple of days :2thumb:


----------



## CrazyCalvin

yay so happy to see this thread!! I've had my chameleon for just over a month now and i absolutely adore him!!!! He's shed 3 times since havng him and is growing super fast!! :gasp: I cant take my eyes off him....considering getting rid of my tv :2thumb: coz he's way more entertaining!! Although they are quite complicated to have and i'd advise anyone thinking of getting one to research, research and do some more....research!


----------



## Chris18

Heya guys,
Thinking of getting a yemen in a couple of months!
What size enclosure would you recommenced for a baby?
It'll end up in a 2x2x4 reptibreeze eventually but i'm guessing they'll find it hard to find insects in such a big enclosure when young and I know they get stressed easy so size may increase stress?
Or do you think it'll do fine in a 2x2x4 aslong as I have a pot or something that I keep the insects in so they know where they are.
Cheers for advice
chris


----------



## CrazyCalvin

http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/5954/img01139201101312013.jpg

Hoping this pic upload is gonna work....but here is my special little man....Calvin


----------



## Bradley

Chris18 said:


> Heya guys,
> Thinking of getting a yemen in a couple of months!
> What size enclosure would you recommenced for a baby?
> It'll end up in a 2x2x4 reptibreeze eventually but i'm guessing they'll find it hard to find insects in such a big enclosure when young and I know they get stressed easy so size may increase stress?
> Or do you think it'll do fine in a 2x2x4 aslong as I have a pot or something that I keep the insects in so they know where they are.
> Cheers for advice
> chris


 
It depends on how old thae baby is when you get it. if it is over 3 months then it can go straight into the reptibreeze. if it is younger I woud put it in a 18 inch square 24 inch high exo terra! He would only be in there a while though as they grow really fast


----------



## Chris18

Bradley said:


> It depends on how old thae baby is when you get it. if it is over 3 months then it can go straight into the reptibreeze. if it is younger I woud put it in a 18 inch square 24 inch high exo terra! He would only be in there a while though as they grow really fast


Thank you
I'll probably get as young as possible so 6-8 weeks as I want to see it develop and grow from a young age as it will be my pet and not for breeding
I will purchase both tanks at the same time and move him up when I think he's outgrown his other
cheers
chris


----------



## Bradley

yes good idea with buying both cages. You can never put an exact age when he will need to be moved it depends on many factors.


----------



## Bradley

.............


----------



## Bradley

............


----------



## joshwall

does anyone breed chams on here vields ,panthers or carpets or jacksons?


----------



## Lex

joshwall said:


> does anyone breed chams on here vields ,panthers or carpets or jacksons?


Lots of veiled and panther breeders.

I have some jacksons in the pipeline as do a couple others on here. 

As for carpets they are like hens teeth, I'm saving up all my spare pennies and getting some picked up from the continent because I can't find any (without having to sell a kidney) over here.


----------



## vetdebbie

Funny you should say that - Bexley Aquatics have some (alledgedly) CB carpets in Lex!

I have yemen eggs incubating (maybe :S still not convinced they are fertile). And I think my nosy be blue panther is going to lay soon - digging behaviour exhibited for the first time this evening :flrt:


----------



## joshwall

how much would you sell a baby nosey be for prefelly male


----------



## Lex

vetdebbie said:


> Funny you should say that - Bexley Aquatics have some (alledgedly) CB carpets in Lex!
> 
> I have yemen eggs incubating (maybe :S still not convinced they are fertile). And I think my nosy be blue panther is going to lay soon - digging behaviour exhibited for the first time this evening :flrt:


I saw!! I have a huge cage set aside for a colony...


----------



## _Ben_

vetdebbie said:


> Funny you should say that - Bexley Aquatics have some (alledgedly) CB carpets in Lex!
> 
> I have yemen eggs incubating (maybe :S still not convinced they are fertile). And I think my nosy be blue panther is going to lay soon - digging behaviour exhibited for the first time this evening :flrt:


Yeah my one came from them, I can only trust their word that they are CB, they have photos of the parents. My little one turned 11 weeks old today, oh they also have a letter from the breeder but then again its only worth it if you trust their word. But I am happy with my little one, here he is.....


----------



## vetdebbie

joshwall said:


> how much would you sell a baby nosey be for prefelly male


 
Well once the eggs have been laid, are known to be fertile and incubated successfully, and the babies have hatched and fed I might think about that. Ask again in say, 9 months time?


----------



## joshwall

ok  i was hoping in the julyt time when i have the money


----------



## wohic

joshwall said:


> does anyone breed chams on here vields ,panthers or carpets or jacksons?


we have little baby yemens :flrt:
42 of them actually (100% hatch rate !)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## joshwall

can i ask if chams are boring i really want them because i think there fantnasting creature but i dont know if there boring or not but will anyone have yemens or panthers around july time im looking for a pair i will have like £200 to pay for the pair


----------



## FrankSpencer

WOW wohic...is it a camera trick or have they REALLY grown?

Love the pic....little monkeys :flrt:


----------



## wohic

joshwall said:


> can i ask if chams are boring i really want them because i think there fantnasting creature but i dont know if there boring or not but will anyone have yemens or panthers around july time im looking for a pair i will have like £200 to pay for the pair



for a pair of babys your looking at nearer £70 than £200 for yemens !



FrankSpencer said:


> WOW wohic...is it a camera trick or have they REALLY grown?
> 
> Love the pic....little monkeys :flrt:


They were big as they hatched but yep they are growing like weeds, 3 boxes of pinheads today !


----------



## joshwall

are they boring ?


----------



## wohic

joshwall said:


> are they boring ?



define boring ? They dont sing/dance or play the banjo. they are not really handleable in the way some reptiles are,they are quiet, very slow, they are the masters of hiding.......
that all said they are the most endearing, interesting and charismatic little creatures you are likely to encounter.


----------



## joshwall

ok thats all i wnated to know can i ask if u will have baby yemens or panthers in july time


----------



## elliecjno1

Picked up this gorgeous little guy yesterday :flrt:

Still has no name but plenty of suggestions floating around. We lost our older Yemen last week & didnt plan on getting another for a while, mostly to do with being so upset about losing him & being pretty much irreplacable in our eyes as he was super gorgeous & friendly, BUT couldnt resist this little fella sat in the window waving like our other one used to do, they opened the door & he was straight out up my other halves arm virtually lime green! Plus the setup being sat there empty without the lights off was rather depressing :sad: Hes a spitting image too from colour & stripes on his eyes down to the shape of his casque.

Hoping this one will be just as much of a character!

Well heres some pictures, slightly unsure of his exact age but going on the size Ziggy was when we got him & hatchlings etc I'd say around 12 weeks? Hes settled in pretty well & eating like a trooper, hand feeding at the moment as hes in a 4ft tall, 3ft wide, 2ft deep viv which is a big jump from what he was in & still needs to explore & find his way around as we think hes slightly intimidated by it at the moment. At his brightest & happiest today when he was out on the ledge on the pics :2thumb: we had the door open & he came down & stepped onto there when he saw the locust box! haha

Although he seems happy as he is at the moment, any hints or tips on helping him settle etc would be fab as we havent had a baby this small before!


----------



## Bradley

lloks really cool. give him a months and he will fill that setup no worries!


----------



## Bradley

joshwall said:


> can i ask if chams are boring i really want them because i think there fantnasting creature but i dont know if there boring or not but will anyone have yemens or panthers around july time im looking for a pair i will have like £200 to pay for the pair


Just pm'd you. You do know you would have to have two seperate enclosures fr a pair as chameleons cannot live with eachother


----------



## Bradley

.............


----------



## Lex

What's with the dots?!


----------



## Bradley

just bump the thread lol


----------



## FrankSpencer

Well the outcome of my ' glistening ' egg is not good :sad: 

Despite denting, turning yellow I still left it in the incubator - but now it has moulded so I thought, before I disposed of it, I would see what if anything had been happening inside.....

This is what I found............


----------



## joshwall

i would keep them in different cages 4 foot by 2 foot by 2 foot


----------



## vetdebbie

Well Esme managed to lay 29 pearly white eggs without me noticing somehow.:gasp: The digging a couple of days ago looked like an exploratory session as she was still a bag of marbles after it. I have literally noticed no other digging behaviour, but she has been hidden away behind a sheet. Went to feed this morning and thought - ODD she looks thinner, and she was hungry again (been a bit off for a couple of days), so I went digging. And found the eggs! :flrt: if she did lay them Sunday must have been really fast, because I checked her at 9, 5 and 8pm. Not to mention 8am and 8pm yesterday.


----------



## Chameleoco

vetdebbie said:


> Well Esme managed to lay 29 pearly white eggs without me noticing somehow.:gasp: The digging a couple of days ago looked like an exploratory session as she was still a bag of marbles after it. I have literally noticed no other digging behaviour, but she has been hidden away behind a sheet. Went to feed this morning and thought - ODD she looks thinner, and she was hungry again (been a bit off for a couple of days), so I went digging. And found the eggs! :flrt: if she did lay them Sunday must have been really fast, because I checked her at 9, 5 and 8pm. Not to mention 8am and 8pm yesterday.


 

well done Esme:2thumb:congrats blue nosey be's next year.:no1:


----------



## GAD58Y

vetdebbie said:


> Well Esme managed to lay 29 pearly white eggs without me noticing somehow.:gasp: The digging a couple of days ago looked like an exploratory session as she was still a bag of marbles after it. I have literally noticed no other digging behaviour, but she has been hidden away behind a sheet. Went to feed this morning and thought - ODD she looks thinner, and she was hungry again (been a bit off for a couple of days), so I went digging. And found the eggs! :flrt: if she did lay them Sunday must have been really fast, because I checked her at 9, 5 and 8pm. Not to mention 8am and 8pm yesterday.


good luck with the eggs debbie,these are going to be stunning and i cant wait to see them babies hatch.


graeme


----------



## vetdebbie

Chameleoco said:


> well done Esme:2thumb:congrats blue nosey be's next year.:no1:





GAD58Y said:


> good luck with the eggs debbie,these are going to be stunning and i cant wait to see them babies hatch.
> 
> 
> graeme



Thanks guys - I'm really pleased with how it's all gone, so now just the long wait.............. At least I can amuse myself with corns in the meantime!


----------



## joshwall

anyone gone to have any yemens or panters around july time?


----------



## GAD58Y

joshwall said:


> anyone gone to have any yemens or panters around july time?


ive got some nosy faly hatching now,so should have some available around july time.


graeme


----------



## joshwall

how much will you charge for a pair?


----------



## Bradley

..................


----------



## Denice

*Med Chameleon*

What is the best coverage on the base of a terrarium?


----------



## joshwall

whats with the ......


----------



## jennie1981

im getting a baby veiled in a few weeks time and he will be around 8 weeks old when i get him. What is the best size viv at that age as obviously i cant just put him in an adult size setup. I was thinking of maybe for the first few months getting a 45 by 45 by 60cm high exo but wouldnt i have problems with ventilation? Hmmm


----------



## bradleymarky

Denice said:


> What is the best coverage on the base of a terrarium?


paper towels and newspaper


----------



## bradleymarky

jennie1981 said:


> im getting a baby veiled in a few weeks time and he will be around 8 weeks old when i get him. What is the best size viv at that age as obviously i cant just put him in an adult size setup. I was thinking of maybe for the first few months getting a 45 by 45 by 60cm high exo but wouldnt i have problems with ventilation? Hmmm


the top of the exo`s are mesh so you shouldnt have any problems with ventilation, make sure you put live plants in


----------



## Bradley

joshwall said:


> whats with the ......


just bumbps the thread


----------



## rmy

joshwall said:


> anyone gone to have any yemens or panters around july time?


We have them available at most times of the year


----------



## joshwall

thanks ill have a look at your site


----------



## rmy

joshwall said:


> thanks ill have a look at your site


Erm :blush: we are STILL waiting for our website to come up but have a look at our facebook


----------



## joshwall

ok i will


----------



## rmy

just had a new panther in as well- STUNNING colours


----------



## GAD58Y

heres a few pics from today

sweating eggs








first baby out








and mum and dad


















and one of my angry nosy be blue










graeme


----------



## wohic

a few more pics of our little babys



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wohic

GAD58Y said:


> heres a few pics from today
> 
> sweating eggs
> image
> first baby out
> image
> and mum and dad
> image
> 
> image
> 
> and one of my angry nosy be blue
> image
> 
> 
> graeme



fantastic shots , and beautiful animals !


----------



## Denice

*Rescued Med-Chameleon*

I have a rescued Med Cham from the beach near to my house .Not sure the proper name He has survived with me for 2 weeks now. He is doing well. Please can tell me as I am a novice , how big can they get?http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/denice-albums-eric-picture129746-022-c.jpgm


----------



## GAD58Y

wohic said:


> fantastic shots , and beautiful animals !


thank you,your yemens are looking great.

graeme


----------



## Chameleoco

GAD58Y said:


> heres a few pics from today
> 
> sweating eggs
> image
> first baby out
> image
> and mum and dad
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Graeme:2thumb:
> 
> Here are some Falys we hatched before christmas,they are coming on a treat: victory:
> jamie


----------



## Bradley




----------



## FrankSpencer

...ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh Bradley ......just when I was used to the ---------- 's you now . 
Abolustly no consideration for the OCD's amoung us.... tish !!! :whip::lol2:


----------



## jennie1981

whats the correct temperature for a baby yemens basking spot some sites say in the 90s others in the 80s? Bit confused now


----------



## Chris18

Denice said:


> I have a rescued Med Cham from the beach near to my house .Not sure the proper name He has survived with me for 2 weeks now. He is doing well. Please can tell me as I am a novice , how big can they get?http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/denice-albums-eric-picture129746-022-c.jpgm


Please can someone answer this posts, I just noticed it went unanswered and it's pretty important but dont know the answers.
I know it's a yemen though and i think they can get to 24inches but not certain?


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Hiya guys & Gals, 

I use to have a cham named Gene (aka Gene Simmons - Kiss) But unfortunately he past away in 2009 at 2 years old and I was so heartbroken that I sold all his equipment cos I could'nt bare the thought of replacing him.

But now I am finally ready for another male yemen. I have the enclosure all setup with temps at 90-92, just need to add subtrate and the dripper system and i'm collecting him tuesday.

Now my question, I had really trouble with keeping up the humidity, Gene was originally in an exo terra and I suspected that all the humidity escaped from the mesh top roof? And I found myself misting his enclosure 3 times a day. And I know that humidity is important for a yemen.

But what really confuses me is that there are cham enclosures out there that are mostly made out of mesh wire/netting? Surely this is not suitable?? or am I wrong?.


----------



## vetdebbie

Becky Wheeler said:


> Hiya guys & Gals,
> 
> I use to have a cham named Gene (aka Gene Simmons - Kiss) But unfortunately he past away in 2009 at 2 years old and I was so heartbroken that I sold all his equipment cos I could'nt bare the thought of replacing him.
> 
> But now I am finally ready for another male yemen. I have the enclosure all setup with temps at 90-92, just need to add subtrate and the dripper system and i'm collecting him tuesday.
> 
> Now my question, I had really trouble with keeping up the humidity, Gene was originally in an exo terra and I suspected that all the humidity escaped from the mesh top roof? And I found myself misting his enclosure 3 times a day. And I know that humidity is important for a yemen.
> 
> But what really confuses me is that there are cham enclosures out there that are mostly made out of mesh wire/netting? Surely this is not suitable?? or am I wrong?.


For a yemen, humidity is not important, water availability is (in that they don't normally drinking from a bowl). In fact ventilation is more important than humidity. Spraying will provide the water, and will increase the humidity intermittently so in most cases normal room humidity is adequate.


----------



## Becky Wheeler

vetdebbie said:


> For a yemen, humidity is not important, water availability is (in that they don't normally drinking from a bowl). In fact ventilation is more important than humidity. Spraying will provide the water, and will increase the humidity intermittently so in most cases normal room humidity is adequate.


Awww Thanks hunny! I will keep that in mind. :2thumb:


----------



## FrankSpencer

Hi,
I don't use any substrate - just bare bottom glass. Some use kitchen towel' Both easy to keep clean, greatly reduced impaction / respiritory risk etc.


----------



## Bradley

FrankSpencer said:


> ...ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh Bradley ......just when I was used to the ---------- 's you now .
> Abolustly no consideration for the OCD's amoung us.... tish !!! :whip::lol2:


lol have OCD myself just thought they looked better than the ..........


----------



## FrankSpencer

Bradley said:


> lol have OCD myself just thought they looked better than the ..........


LOL, well brace yourself because now you will get loads of '' why the  ''

:lol2:


----------



## vetdebbie

Becky Wheeler said:


> Awww Thanks hunny! I will keep that in mind. :2thumb:



Makes life easier


----------



## kopstar

What are everyone's thoughts/experiences of free ranging chameleons and possible set ups?


----------



## Bradley

Many peope free range with large chams full time like mellors and parsons but when I have large plants I free range my lot in my bedroom for a little while at a time


----------



## Denice

*Rescued Med-Chameleon*



Chris18 said:


> Please can someone answer this posts, I just noticed it went unanswered and it's pretty important but dont know the answers.
> I know it's a yemen though and i think they can get to 24inches but not certain?


I am a novice Chris and no expert. We found him distressed on our beach. It is a wild one. The Spanish call them common med chams. Are there different types of Yemens because I have seen one in the pet shop and mine does not look quite the same.Can anyone answer why he keeps opening his mouth in his terraruim. Is this normal ? The temp in his home is 20c at the moment but I take him out everyday and pop in on our mandarin tree. Temp outside in the sun is about the same has the terra. I do mist twice a day and he has lots of ventilation. He is eating and drinking. He has been sitting on his water feature though about 5 pm for about 10 mins and gets a soaking. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## River Zora

If the Spanish call it a common Chameleon, then it's probably a common Chameleon (Chamaeleo Chamaeleon) 

And from that picture it certainly is one. Don't know much of their care, but there's probably a caresheet out there somewhere 

Anyone know anything of the availability of Desert chameleons? ie, Namaqua Chameleon?


----------



## Denice

Thanks for the info  Been thrown into motherhood with this one, thought having a teenager was hard work LOL


----------



## FrankSpencer

Denice said:


> Can anyone answer why he keeps opening his mouth in his terraruim. Is this normal ? The temp in his home is 20c at the moment but I take him out everyday and pop in on our mandarin tree. Temp outside in the sun is about the same has the terra. I do mist twice a day and he has lots of ventilation. He is eating and drinking. He has been sitting on his water feature though about 5 pm for about 10 mins and gets a soaking. Any advice would be appreciated.


Hi there 
One reason they gape is when they are to hot. The temp maybe the same as outside in the sun but does he have cooler areas to go to in his cage. These wonderful creatures thermoregulate so need a basking temp and then the rest of the cages temps graduate down so when he has had enough he can take himself of to cooler spots.

Many do not advocate the use of water feartures as the risks far outweigh any gain. Yes he probably had access to them while free but that is generally clean running away / fresh intake type water that he can choose whether to go to or not. Contained in a cage contamination can occur. 

Chameleons can't identify still water they are attracted to the droplets falling


----------



## Denice

*Rescued Med-Chameleon*

Thank you for the info. We have extended his tera today by double the height as the teras here were quite short so fingers crossed he will be alot more comfortable. I will take some photos of it later when finished to see if you approve


----------



## wildenglishrose

kopstar said:


> What are everyone's thoughts/experiences of free ranging chameleons and possible set ups?


I'm in the middle of setting up a free range in my bedroom for my 15month yemen, she hates being in a cage. I am going to free range her 24/7. My other chameleon is just a baby but when he is older i will free range him too.


----------



## FrankSpencer

*Babies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Well there goes my peaceful, feet up and Rugby day :whistling2: 

Nearly fell over when I checked the box, it opened the other end up first, didn't like the view so now busting out of the other :2thumb: 



:flrt:


----------



## jennie1981

congrats on your baby how many other eggs are you waiting on?


----------



## FrankSpencer

Cluth was 39. lost one within a fortnight....had a mysterious loss of 3 a few weeks back...so fingers crossed for another 33 :2thumb:
This ones mucking me about....popped back in his egg and teasing me.....


----------



## Chris18

wildenglishrose said:


> I'm in the middle of setting up a free range in my bedroom for my 15month yemen, she hates being in a cage. I am going to free range her 24/7. My other chameleon is just a baby but when he is older i will free range him too.


IMO, I wouldnt do that.
There are far to many dangers in a bedroom.
Also you'd have to have a stupid amount of uvb's attached to your walls etc otherwise it'll get MBD from not getting enough uv.
It's too hard to regulate ambients and hotspots aswell.
Just keep her in a viv/cage it's just so much easier.
There was a women keeping a iggy in a room on here a few weeks ago and it died from lack of heat/uvb, it was found out it was living in dirty conditions aswell but heat was the biggest cause dispite it having numerous hotspots and uv around the room it still got ill.
This is just my thoughts though.


----------



## kopstar

Chris18 said:


> IMO, I wouldnt do that.
> There are far to many dangers in a bedroom.
> Also you'd have to have a stupid amount of uvb's attached to your walls etc otherwise it'll get MBD from not getting enough uv.
> It's too hard to regulate ambients and hotspots aswell.
> Just keep her in a viv/cage it's just so much easier.
> There was a women keeping a iggy in a room on here a few weeks ago and it died from lack of heat/uvb, it was found out it was living in dirty conditions aswell but heat was the biggest cause dispite it having numerous hotspots and uv around the room it still got ill.
> This is just my thoughts though.


I free ranged a Quadracornis for 5 years without problems, its not as difficult as you'd imagine to maintain an ecosystem with a bit of thought. They quickly become accustomed the set up where they can find basking spots, uvb, food and water etc.

There are dangers of course but if well thought out then it can work. I thought more would be doing this these days and set ups may have improved.


----------



## Bradley

FrankSpencer said:


> Cluth was 39. lost one within a fortnight....had a mysterious loss of 3 a few weeks back...so fingers crossed for another 33 :2thumb:
> This ones mucking me about....popped back in his egg and teasing me.....


They do tease about 40 of 60 popped back in in my clutch


----------



## FrankSpencer

*Pic overload - sorry*

What an incredible experience. When I first checked this morning this one was dented and even though not pipped yet, the shell was stretched so thin I could see the baby completly clearly through it, all crunched up tight....all excited I went for my camera as it was amazing to see but by the time I came back it had pipped. Having poked it's head out it clearly decided it didn't like the view and retracted, did a full 180 and burst out of the other end...
Despite all efforts this little one was on the march ! Twas up up and away....

Still awaiting the clutchmates so for now I'll bore you rigid with many pics of my first baby


----------



## s6t6nic6l

thoroughly enjoyed going through this and the pics and topics has made for good reading and for picking up helpful tips and advice. :2thumb:
good thread


----------



## _Ben_

FrankSpencer said:


> What an incredible experience. When I first checked this morning this one was dented and even though not pipped yet, the shell was stretched so thin I could see the baby completly clearly through it, all crunched up tight....all excited I went for my camera as it was amazing to see but by the time I came back it had pipped. Having poked it's head out it clearly decided it didn't like the view and retracted, did a full 180 and burst out of the other end...
> Despite all efforts this little one was on the march ! Twas up up and away....
> 
> Still awaiting the clutchmates so for now I'll bore you rigid with many pics of my first baby
> 
> [URL=http://img37.picoodle.com/i52c/rhoni/cm5q_051_u5l47.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://img37.picoodle.com/i52c/rhoni/cm5q_c6c_u5l47.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://img37.picoodle.com/i52c/rhoni/cm5r_194_u5l47.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://img37.picoodle.com/i52c/rhoni/cm5r_31f_u5l47.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://img37.picoodle.com/i52c/rhoni/cm5r_6aa_u5l47.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://img37.picoodle.com/i52c/rhoni/cyrw_1a8_u5l47.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://img37.picoodle.com/i52c/rhoni/cyrw_e40_u5l47.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://img37.picoodle.com/i52c/rhoni/cyrw_957_u5l47.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://img37.picoodle.com/i52c/rhoni/cyrw_efb_u5l47.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://img37.picoodle.com/i52c/rhoni/cyrw_ad3_u5l47.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://img40.picoodle.com/i52c/rhoni/cyrw_015_u5l47.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://img40.picoodle.com/i52c/rhoni/cyrw_984_u5l47.jpg]image[/URL]



Lovely pics : victory: may sound dumb, but what cham is that?


----------



## FrankSpencer

Hi Ben....it's a Veiled baby wearing a vermuculite hat:flrt:


----------



## _Ben_

FrankSpencer said:


> Hi Ben....it's a Veiled baby wearing a vermuculite hat:flrt:


awww, hes lovely :flrt:


----------



## FrankSpencer

Thanks...yes he is isn't he...actually since the pic he's lost most the verm and ......with the rear feet now properly visable...I reckon he is a she :2thumb:

Certainly a stunner either way - can't wait to see what the rest are going to look like....few begining to shrink now so back to floor pacing lol


----------



## Denice

*babies*

What wonderful pictures. I think I could quite easily get into all that. Hope you are not too tired and deliveries are safe and sound. Those chams are 160 euros here to buy. Good luck.


----------



## wohic

FrankSpencer said:


> Well there goes my peaceful, feet up and Rugby day :whistling2:
> 
> Nearly fell over when I checked the box, it opened the other end up first, didn't like the view so now busting out of the other :2thumb:
> 
> [URL=http://img37.picoodle.com/i52c/rhoni/jfk4_a7b_u5l47.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> :flrt:


so pleased for you ! a nice sized baby as well :flrt:
congratulations


----------



## FrankSpencer

wohic said:


> so pleased for you ! a nice sized baby as well :flrt:
> congratulations


Wohic.......anyone....these eggs. The clutch is clearly defined by size. All seem fertile so not worried about that but yesturdays addition was the smallest egg by far, and with yesturdays denting I assumed was lost as quite simply too small. Anyway she was the smallest of the ' small ' half, and she's a little girlie ( gotta love super super strong magnifying glass ). 

The big half of the eggs are say nearly 50% bigger in some cases so before any hatch to prove / disprove / makes no difference theory is there any data or evidence suggesting sex by egg size?

Just out of interest with the norm feeders being FF and pinheads.....is there any reason why hatchling locusts can't be offered ? Aside the fact they hop to much lol. 
I breed locusts and just had a few hundred arrive yesturday aswell :mf_dribble: and they are so tiny, I just questioned the reason other than being catchable.....


----------



## bradleymarky

congrats on the babies, far better that watching rugby union anyway.........now if it was league :whistling2:


----------



## FrankSpencer

bradleymarky said:


> congrats on the babies, far better that watching rugby union anyway.........now if it was league :whistling2:


:lol2: I'm not fussy tbh...any sport will do me, I'm a sports junkie.

All these babies and rest of my crew and six nations and Spurs playing inter and tennis and F1 starting soon .....and and and..:gasp: well no time left to do spring clean :whistling2: shame eh? lol


----------



## Denice

Eric enjoying his new extended Terrarium : victory:


----------



## Denice

*Med Chameleon*


----------



## Bradley

Ive just set up my reptibreeze cages Will put some pics up later


----------



## FrankSpencer

LOL oh denice that second one of Eric made me belly laugh out load...he's a lovely chunky boy.....wd on the cage....

Bradley...can't wait to see what they are like......can you do a close up of say the corner please so I can see how strong it looks pretty please


----------



## jennie1981

wow frankspencer those baby pics are lovely. Getting really excited to get my little yemen now 1 week to go :2thumb:


----------



## FrankSpencer

Thanks jennie....nothing since the first one till 30 mins ago...then this :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Here are the reptibreezes> One houses an adult male yemen called Cham and the other houses a 5 month old sambava panther chameleon called Gilbert. Will get some pics as soon as possible of the corners as the camera just died so will try. They are pretty sturdy though as long as they are put together right!. Also the ficus in the cages are from wilkinsons £15 each!!!!


----------



## FrankSpencer

Fabulous Bradley...cages AND chams...the screen cages really do look the part don't they


----------



## Bradley

yes they do. had them done for a few months now due to moving home and now I can have the chams enjoying them again


----------



## Denice

*babies*

lovely pics, my daughter said they look like the broad beans the Spanish eat here LOL Makes me feel broody


----------



## FrankSpencer

Denice said:


> lovely pics, my daughter said they look like the broad beans the Spanish eat here LOL Makes me feel broody


what you want to give birth to a broad bean? :gasp:


----------



## jennie1981

wow im sooo excited for you keep those pics of the hatchlings coming there brill


----------



## kopstar

Bradley said:


> Here are the reptibreezes> One houses an adult male yemen called Cham and the other houses a 5 month old sambava panther chameleon called Gilbert. Will get some pics as soon as possible of the corners as the camera just died so will try. They are pretty sturdy though as long as they are put together right!. Also the ficus in the cages are from wilkinsons £15 each!!!!


Loving your work Bradley!

I've been looking for some decent sized and priced ficus but haven't tried Wilkinsons so thanks for the heads up. I take it you did the lattice work yourself?


----------



## Bradley

yep i did. the trellis was out the pound shop and ficus from wilkinsons.


----------



## Oski1

Yep nice set ups Bradley, look good, and some very nice pictures in this thread,


----------



## Bradley

good reference for people to look at and thanks for all the comments


----------



## FrankSpencer

Bradley said:


> good reference for people to look at and thanks for all the comments


Bradley can I ask...is the bottom just screen like the sides / top etc ? If so what have you got on the bottom of yours as I see you have a mista in there

Thanks


----------



## Bradley

the bottom is an acrylic white sheet of plastic. i have a plant tray that fits in the bottom from homebase to catch any water from the mister


----------



## FrankSpencer

Bradley said:


> the bottom is an acrylic white sheet of plastic. i have a plant tray that fits in the bottom from homebase to catch any water from the mister


Did the acrylic come with it or did you supply it....?


----------



## Oski1

FrankSpencer said:


> Did the acrylic come with it or did you supply it....?


Hi, the White plastic base sheet comes with it, and lifts out for cleaning etc.


----------



## FrankSpencer

Thank you :2thumb:


----------



## maddragon29

Anyone in here in Scotland? We're looking to rehome our Yemen Cham, she's almost 2 and in good health. 

We want her to go to a cham enthusiast though, not some diddy who has the pennies available but not the knowledge to look after her


----------



## FrankSpencer

*.....and some more...*

:flrt: four out, 5 pipped heads out and 6 sweating





Ready for bed






Attitude !!


First meal








They are all fine this morning, sprightly, eating, drinking and very chippa - me? I'm mentally and physically exhausted :lol2:


----------



## Bradley

lol they may not eat for a few days so dont be worried if some don't


----------



## Oski1

FrankSpencer said:


> :flrt: four out, 5 pipped heads out and 6 sweating
> 
> [URL=http://img40.picoodle.com/i52e/dq5i_071_u0.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://img40.picoodle.com/i52e/ej1k_443_u0.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Ready for bed
> [URL=http://img40.picoodle.com/i52e/e4vn_363_u0.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://img40.picoodle.com/i52e/e4vn_bf1_u0.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://img40.picoodle.com/i52e/xd0c_7b0_u0.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Attitude !!
> [URL=http://img40.picoodle.com/i52e/xd0c_9f7_u0.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> First meal
> 
> [URL=http://img40.picoodle.com/i52e/fdj7_5fc_u0.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> [URL=http://img40.picoodle.com/i52e/e4vn_cab_u0.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://img40.picoodle.com/i52e/2pux_d48_u0.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> They are all fine this morning, sprightly, eating, drinking and very chippa - me? I'm mentally and physically exhausted :lol2:


Very nice and interesting pictures:2thumb:,Just out of interest what is the Male to Female ratio like out of the one's that have hatched?


----------



## Bradley




----------



## Lex

Just finished putting this together for my jacksons. With any luck I'll have one done for it's otherhalf before the end of the week. 










Complete with drainage, misters fans and liveplants. All I need now is for the moss to take root and I'll be laying it over the substrate to avoid any 'loose substrate' issues.


----------



## Bradley

nice setup. How big is that cage?


----------



## Lex

Bradley said:


> nice setup. How big is that cage?


It's only a 45cube. I haven't dared cut holes in the big ones yet. but for a small jacksons it's more than ample.


----------



## FrankSpencer

Bradley said:


>


I so enjoy waiting with anticipation for your morning address to the forum :lol2:

12 out, 5 pipped, 3 sweating

















:flrt:


----------



## bradleymarky

adorable arent they :2thumb:


----------



## cactusfat

What cute little babies you have! :flrt:

Just posted this in the breeding section then thought this would be better. My yemen cham heidi has just layed her first clutch of 54 eggs :2thumb:i'm so excited.
They range in size greatly but are all looking a pretty good colour, i was just wondering if it is likely that the smaller ones wont be fertile?
Thnks guys! x


----------



## FrankSpencer

cactusfat said:


> What cute little babies you have! :flrt:
> 
> Just posted this in the breeding section then thought this would be better. My yemen cham heidi has just layed her first clutch of 54 eggs :2thumb:i'm so excited.
> They range in size greatly but are all looking a pretty good colour, i was just wondering if it is likely that the smaller ones wont be fertile?
> Thnks guys! x


Oooooooooooooooo congrats - how exciting.

My first egg hatched last Saturday and was the smallest of the cluth. The baby is the biggest ( so far ) with an attitude to match !


----------



## cactusfat

FrankSpencer said:


> Oooooooooooooooo congrats - how exciting.
> 
> My first egg hatched last Saturday and was the smallest of the cluth. The baby is the biggest ( so far ) with an attitude to match !


 Thanks for that hun, i'm soooooooooo excited but its going to be a looooooong wait to see them! :smile: x


----------



## Bradley

FrankSpencer said:


> I so enjoy waiting with anticipation for your morning address to the forum :lol2:
> Lol get on here before I go to school and see what people are saying or bup iut up with my favourite  :lol2:


----------



## jennie1981

im loving the hatchling pics and this thread is so helpful. 5 days till i get my baby yemen and im getting so excited now , im driving my other half mad rabbiting on about chammys lol


----------



## Bradley




----------



## Bradley




----------



## FrankSpencer

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo you can't do that, you can't do just two, you can't. Take that back....not two THREE ...here chuck this one in :smile: quick.....:bash:

I was going to try get on before your school but it was so early my body told me it was still night time :lol2:


----------



## Chameleoco

some of the little guys:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

lol Frankspencer thought i would mix it up. Had to look on here as im supposed to be revising french but will do anything to get away from that!!!!


----------



## FrankSpencer

Chameleoco said:


> some of the little guys:2thumb:


oh my word.....how cute? That's it am complete mush now...lovely



Bradley said:


> lol Frankspencer thought i would mix it up. Had to look on here as im supposed to be revising frnech but will do anything to get away from that!!!!


wee :whistling2:


----------



## Bradley

oui :lol2:


----------



## FrankSpencer

Bon......

Pourquoi sont vous apprenant du français ?!


----------



## Bee91

hey 

im new 2 reptile forums
love this thread!

this is a picture of my new mellers chameleon george, please tell me what you think of him  



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jimmythetramp

Bee91 said:


> hey
> 
> im new 2 reptile forums
> love this thread!
> 
> this is a picture of my new mellers chameleon george, please tell me what you think of him
> 
> [URL=http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/1849/98427913.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


by any chance did you buy him from Manchester pets and Aquatics? was in their a couple of days ago and they had a meller's in and even let him walk on me... best day ever!, was absolutely stunning!! very beautiful animal, congratulations on your new adition i am majorly jealous

:flrt:


----------



## beastluke

one of the males as a youngster. green nosey be...panthers are such a cool species


----------



## Bradley




----------



## cactusfat

Chameleoco said:


> some of the little guys:2thumb:


oh wow sooooo cute!
How old are they? x


----------



## Chameleoco

They started to hatch 22/12/10 so they will be coming up 8 weeks now:2thumb:


----------



## mooshu

Those baby pics are awesome! Makes me want to breed! How big are your guys's enclosures? Mines a Nosy be Panther Cham and hes in a AX36 He doesn't use all the space so Im thinking of getting a smaller viv for him and then maybey has space for a female.......


----------



## FrankSpencer

mooshu said:


> Those baby pics are awesome! Makes me want to breed! How big are your guys's enclosures? Mines a Nosy be Panther Cham and hes in a AX36 He doesn't use all the space so Im thinking of getting a smaller viv for him and then maybey has space for a female.......


:blush: me or Chameleoco ? :blush:

Well each of my adults ( veild's ) live seperatly in their own 3 x 4 foot high viv. I don't know enough about nosy be's so ...........ahhhh it probably was Chameleoco...:blush: sorry..........consider me poking my nose back out....

< backs out of room quietly >


----------



## Chameleoco

FrankSpencer said:


> :blush: me or Chameleoco ? :blush:
> 
> Well each of my adults ( veild's ) live seperatly in their own 3 x 4 foot high viv. I don't know enough about nosy be's so ...........ahhhh it probably was Chameleoco...:blush: sorry..........consider me poking my nose back out....
> 
> < backs out of room quietly >


 
:lol2:


We reccommend an xl repti breeze for an adult male Panther this is substantial,we have a mixture of terry thatchers,repti breezes & custom hand made vivs.:2thumb:


----------



## mooshu

Both to be diplomatic :lol2:
Oh well Im going to keep the same size viv I think just need a bigger house to have room for a female! :2thumb:
Chameleons are my favourite lizards by far! Especially Panthers! :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

was trying to think what species I prefer out of my yemen and panther and cannot atually choose!


----------



## Bee91

jimmythetramp said:


> by any chance did you buy him from Manchester pets and Aquatics? was in their a couple of days ago and they had a meller's in and even let him walk on me... best day ever!, was absolutely stunning!! very beautiful animal, congratulations on your new adition i am majorly jealous
> 
> :flrt:


No i didnt get him from manchester pets and aquatics, i got him from stockport pet warehouse, hes really friendly he loves to come out and walk around


----------



## CatB

I was looking at AX vivs rather than a Reptibreeze for a Panther (after some research and with a plan to increase ventilation using stragecially placed mesh) - would people suggest that an AX24 would be sufficient for an adult male or would he really need an AX36 - I'm planning my new livingroom layout!


----------



## FrankSpencer

CatB said:


> I was looking at AX vivs rather than a Reptibreeze for a Panther (after some research and with a plan to increase ventilation using stragecially placed mesh) - would people suggest that an AX24 would be sufficient for an adult male or would he really need an AX36 - I'm planning my new livingroom layout!


Personally I would say the AX36....I have read that a 3ft is a minumum for an adult ( although I've never used them ) but a 4ft tall is obviously much better and my preference...


----------



## CatB

FrankSpencer said:


> Personally I would say the AX36....I have read that a 3ft is a minumum for an adult ( although I've never used them ) but a 4ft tall is obviously much better and my preference...


Thanks for your reply but both are 4ft tall, the AX24 is 2ft wide and the AX36 is 3ft wide - was wondering if he needed (or would appreciate) the extra width.


----------



## FrankSpencer

CatB said:


> Thanks for your reply but both are 4ft tall, the AX24 is 2ft wide and the AX36 is 3ft wide - was wondering if he needed (or would appreciate) the extra width.


DOH!!! I knew that - what a dipstick :bash:

That'll teach me to try and multi task with a chilli con carne and incubator - baby brain mush lol :blush:

I guess a 2 ft is fine. Many screen cages have the 2 x 2 x 4 dimensions as the norm and accepted so.

Only thought is ...and I apply this to all my zoo....seeing as I am cageing them I like to give the biggest I can afford, after all they would have no restrictions in the wild ( not that many have experienced that )

Maybe I am just a sentimental old fool ( apart from a pathetic multi tasker ) :blush::2thumb:


----------



## Lex

Five baby jacksons and counting!!


----------



## mooshu

FrankSpencer said:


> Only thought is ...and I apply this to all my zoo....seeing as I am cageing them I like to give the biggest I can afford, after all they would have no restrictions in the wild :


I would have to agree with this! I've got a ax36 and the only thing i would say is that its not that deep so in my opinion a ax24 would be too small for a adult panther? I dont know about any other species though!? If your buying one new your much better off getting one built! Someone like Volly on here can do one for you and would be cheaper than a shop bought one and you can have as many vents as you want! Mine doesn't have any extra vent and no problem so far!? Hes been in it for 4 months now!?


----------



## CatB

mooshu said:


> I would have to agree with this! I've got a ax36 and the only thing i would say is that its not that deep so in my opinion a ax24 would be too small for a adult panther? I dont know about any other species though!? If your buying one new your much better off getting one built! Someone like Volly on here can do one for you and would be cheaper than a shop bought one and you can have as many vents as you want! Mine doesn't have any extra vent and no problem so far!? Hes been in it for 4 months now!?


Thanks, I'd love to get a custom build because I have 2 cresties who I want to at least separate and possibly rehouse in something bigger than an exo-terra each and I wanted to combine that idea with a chameleon viv think something around 6ftx18"x5ft split into 2x18"and 1x3ft widths (there's an old thread about this in the Newbie section) - But I live in Aberdeen and none of the custom viv builders I have seen will deliver - something 6ftx5ft definitely won't go in my car and it's more than the cost of the viv to hire a van and pay for fuel! So I am currently back on the plan of 2 Exo-Terras and a modified AX36 or AX24. Looks like I need to figure out if the AX36 will fit!


----------



## Bradley

a courier would deliver


----------



## FrankSpencer

Aha ! 

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Oski1

A few Pictures :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Oski1 said:


> A few Pictures :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Nice!!!


----------



## Oski1

Bradley said:


> Nice!!!


Thanks Bradley:2thumb:


----------



## itwas

heres my new kids.

















and heres Doc posing.


----------



## jennie1981

aww the pygmies are super cute. I had a couple of these but they were wild caught and i had no end of problems resulting in them both passing away sadly. I would love to get a few captive bred but you dont come across them all that often in manchester.


----------



## s6t6nic6l

itwas said:


> heres my new kids.
> image
> image
> 
> and heres Doc posing.
> image


what staple diet are the pygmies getting?

fine specimen is the doc, looks in great shape. how old?


----------



## FrankSpencer

Oski1 said:


> A few Pictures :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Wow what fantasic colours :2thumb:



itwas said:


> heres my new kids.
> image
> image
> and heres Doc posing.
> image


Just can't beat babiessssss and Doc is a stunner !


----------



## daftlassieEmma

Lex said:


> Five baby jacksons and counting!!
> 
> image


 well i'll highlight this success then :whistling2:

'grats again


----------



## Buda87

hey guys. me and the other half have had a veiled cham for about 4-5 months since she was 8 weeks and shes just started turning into the teenage phase.
blame it all on my OH as she first got veeeery grumpy when the camera was poked in her face lol
from this...










to this











lol
but shes still a baby and cute as ever! 

cheers
josh


----------



## FrankSpencer

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## beckih1979

Can anyone recommend a good care sheet for Panther Chameleons?

I have had a look on here but can't really find any detailed info. I do already have a couple but want to see if there are any others to compare what I already have.

Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Bradley

beckih1979 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good care sheet for Panther Chameleons?
> 
> I have had a look on here but can't really find any detailed info. I do already have a couple but want to see if there are any others to compare what I already have.
> 
> Any help would be great.
> 
> Thanks


 Look here
Taking care of chameleons in captivity

Here is a cre sheet that covers most topics


----------



## FrankSpencer

Buda87 said:


> hey guys. me and the other half have had a veiled cham for about 4-5 months since she was 8 weeks and shes just started turning into the teenage phase.
> blame it all on my OH as she first got veeeery grumpy when the camera was poked in her face lol
> from this...
> 
> image
> 
> to this
> 
> image
> 
> 
> lol
> but shes still a baby and cute as ever!
> 
> cheers
> josh


You gotta love the grumpies haven't you :lol2:
Lovely patterning mind


----------



## beckih1979

Bradley said:


> Look here
> Taking care of chameleons in captivity
> 
> Here is a cre sheet that covers most topics


Excellent thank you :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg

heres our lil' frank









and his viv (its changed abit since this was taken)...









and if anyones interested the working progress threads are here...
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/547717-crested-gecko-fake-rock-backgound.html
and here....
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/571738-veiled-yeman-chameleon-viv-fake.html


----------



## itwas

s6t6nic6l said:


> what staple diet are the pygmies getting?
> 
> fine specimen is the doc, looks in great shape. how old?


ive had the pygmies for just over a week now and have been feeding them on a few pin head crix and fruitflies but have only seen one of them eat so far.

Doc is around 5 1/2 months and I swear he has bipolar disorder  one day he is happy to eat from your hand and come to you , the next day if you go anywhere near him he hisses and runs lol


----------



## s6t6nic6l

itwas said:


> ive had the pygmies for just over a week now and have been feeding them on a few pin head crix and fruitflies but have only seen one of them eat so far.
> 
> :2thumb:
> 
> Doc is around 5 1/2 months and I swear he has bipolar disorder  one day he is happy to eat from your hand and come to you , the next day if you go anywhere near him he hisses and runs lol


no different from most miserable :devil:'s we keep. one thing that will help, most times, is to not approach with hands above them.


----------



## astunner69

hi guys, was watching a show on madagasgar the other day and saw the jeweled/carpet cham, i love them gotta have some  is any body breeding any as i really havn't found any, got 3 yemens already, but i love the look of these little guys


----------



## Ally

Lex said:


> Five baby jacksons and counting!!
> 
> image


I can't believe no one (excepting Emma!) has noticed this!! Congratulations you, it's nice to see some of the other chameleon species breeding in captivity! 
My favourite by a long way too 

It would be lovely to see more about in a few years, if only they were as simple to breed as yemens!


----------



## Bradley

Jacksons arnt that hard to breed its just raising the babies the mating and gestation isnt too bad!


----------



## Ally

Bradley said:


> Jacksons arnt that hard to breed its just raising the babies the mating and gestation isnt too bad!


Well how come we don't see more about? (actually it's the keeping/mating/social structure/raising that isn't simple  ) They're in massive demand. When i bred mine i could have sold every one of my 13 babies three or four times over!
They're charming chameleons, and i must admit it's a shame we don't see more diversity in the uk captive species.


----------



## daftlassieEmma

Bradley said:


> Jacksons arnt that hard to breed its just raising the babies the mating and gestation isnt too bad!


 ah, you've bred them too? any pics?


----------



## Ally

daftlassieEmma said:


> ah, you've bred them too? any pics?


Years ago now, all my photos were on the computer that's now my ex's 
I don't doubt they've all been deleted. When captivebred is back up i might be able to find the pics of one of the babies that his new owner posted as he grew up though...


----------



## Mrs Mental

Lex said:


> Five baby jacksons and counting!!
> 
> image


 
Hey Lex - I know pig all about these things but congrats on the little ones :2thumb: I just came in to see the pic of your new guy. 





Bradley said:


> Jacksons arnt that hard to breed its just raising the babies the mating and gestation isnt too bad!


Hard or not to breed you could still recognise a breeding success for what it is? Miserable ole thing you


----------



## Oski1

Some very nice pictures on here, Just some pictures I have found on my computer.:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

lol Nice to see captive bred but babies can go down hill real quick. With new husbundry techniques coming into play they are getting easier. the reasn there are not alot about is that most aduts are wc and they dont live for too long and they don't come in often as there is only a certain number allowed in.


----------



## Bradley

some pictures of my male Sambava. about 5-6 months now


----------



## Oski1

Bradley said:


> some pictures of my male Sambava. about 5-6 months now
> image
> 
> image


He is looking good mate:2thumb:


----------



## Ally

Bradley said:


> lol Nice to see captive bred but babies can go down hill real quick. With new husbundry techniques coming into play they are getting easier. the reasn there are not alot about is that most aduts are wc and they dont live for too long and they don't come in often as there is only a certain number allowed in.


Yup, but in my opinion the quotas imposed are a good thing. It makes the few that are imported that much more valuable to the hobby. The quota numbers are still pretty high in my opinion, a few thousand per year. 

I had the expected losses with my babies unfortunatley, but the experience i gained with the two of the three subspecies that i have kept will hopefully help Lex. There really isn't much experience out there with these unfortunately, and most are kept by the same guidelines rather than accepting that it's not yet perfect and trialling other methods. That's the challenge and the fun for me!
Have you bred them or had experience with youngsters? It would be great to share ideas with others


----------



## Bradley

yeah really happy with him. eating from my hand and has settled into his adult cage really well


----------



## Bradley

Ally said:


> Yup, but in my opinion the quotas imposed are a good thing. It makes the few that are imported that much more valuable to the hobby. The quota numbers are still pretty high in my opinion, a few thousand per year.
> 
> I had the expected losses with my babies unfortunatley, but the experience i gained with the two of the three subspecies that i have kept will hopefully help Lex. There really isn't much experience out there with these unfortunately, and most are kept by the same guidelines rather than accepting that it's not yet perfect and trialling other methods. That's the challenge and the fun for me!
> Have you bred them or had experience with youngsters? It would be great to share ideas with others


Havent bred or kept them but have talked alot with people who have. Agree with you on the husbandry methods. people stick to what they know and dont trial anything. It is great more people are breeding them and would love to see rarer species about. Saw some babies a few years back £30 each!


----------



## vetdebbie

Lex said:


> Five baby jacksons and counting!!
> 
> image





daftlassieEmma said:


> well i'll highlight this success then :whistling2:
> 
> 'grats again





EEEEEEKK!

Congrats 

And I woud have done but been sans internet for 2 days.


----------



## Bradley




----------



## Bradley




----------



## bradleymarky

i have just bought a reptibreeze from surrey reptiles (a little plug for them) but i am having trouble finding a table for it to go onto, it needs to be around 2-3 foot high and at least 2 foot wide and deep, all the coffee tables ive seen are way too expensive.......any ideas


----------



## MuJi

600mm kitchen base unit, 2x endpanels and a bit of worktop and ur away!!!


----------



## jennie1981

just got my baby yemen today and omg he is soooo cute and grumpy looking:flrt:
i'll post some pics up as soon as i can 
havnt got an idea about a name for him yet tho the kids wanted to call him rango lol


----------



## itwas

bradleymarky said:


> i have just bought a reptibreeze from surrey reptiles (a little plug for them) but i am having trouble finding a table for it to go onto, it needs to be around 2-3 foot high and at least 2 foot wide and deep, all the coffee tables ive seen are way too expensive.......any ideas


i had the same problem so i just bought a piece of wood the same size as the cage bottom for it to sit on then it will fit on any table. i was going to paint it but havent bothered yet.


----------



## Bradley




----------



## beckih1979

I'm looking for a bit of advice from the more experienced chameleon keepers 

We are getting a juvi panther chameleon next week. I am just putting the finishing touches to his enclosure and would like to know if bamboo would be suitable to use. We use it with our Yemen who is quite a bit older but I just wondered with the little one if it may be a bit slippy for him to grip?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lex

beckih1979 said:


> I'm looking for a bit of advice from the more experienced chameleon keepers
> 
> We are getting a juvi panther chameleon next week. I am just putting the finishing touches to his enclosure and would like to know if bamboo would be suitable to use. We use it with our Yemen who is quite a bit older but I just wondered with the little one if it may be a bit slippy for him to grip?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


For a younger Cham I would say that even the thinnest bamboo will prove a challenge, branches with more texture generally give better purchase as well as allowing the Cham to tackle it from a wider range of angles. Flexible vines are perfect for youngerlings.


----------



## beckih1979

I thought that would be the case just wanted to get some other opinions. We have bought lots of vine (probably too much) so I will just carry on with that I think.

Thanks


----------



## Lex

beckih1979 said:


> I thought that would be the case just wanted to get some other opinions. We have bought lots of vine (probably too much) so I will just carry on with that I think.
> 
> Thanks


There's never too much!! Plus if you plant the cage right they work with climbing plants very well.


----------



## beckih1979

Lex said:


> There's never too much!! Plus if you plant the cage right they work with climbing plants very well.


I'm giving it a good go, the amount of times I have re-arranged this now is mad


----------



## Lex

beckih1979 said:


> I'm giving it a good go, the amount of times I have re-arranged this now is mad


As good as it gets you'll never get it 'just right'. Well if your anything like me. I can never settle on anything. Which is why I like planted cages. It takes it entirely out of my hands.


----------



## mooshu

I changed my viv soooo many times the misses was starting to punch me every time I opened it :lol2: I then planted the viv and I havent messed with it since! My only problem now is that the bottom plants dont seem to be growing well!? Is got a 160W MVB at the top but the lowest plants are 4 foot from that so I dont know if they are getting enough UV? Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## Bradley

agree with the above lol


----------



## beckih1979

I am much the same, I have moved this round now sooo many times. I was going to do a live planted cage but as we are starting him off in a smaller enclosure I think I will wait until he moves up to his permanant home. He does still have live plants in there but just in their pots.


----------



## Lex

beckih1979 said:


> I am much the same, I have moved this round now sooo many times. I was going to do a live planted cage but as we are starting him off in a smaller enclosure I think I will wait until he moves up to his permanant home. He does still have live plants in there but just in their pots.


Plant it up anyways. By the time it's planted up and grown in it'll be ready for your next Cham. Cos you know your gettig one.


----------



## Oski1

mooshu said:


> I changed my viv soooo many times the misses was starting to punch me every time I opened it :lol2: I then planted the viv and I havent messed with it since! My only problem now is that the bottom plants dont seem to be growing well!? Is got a 160W MVB at the top but the lowest plants are 4 foot from that so I dont know if they are getting enough UV? Anyone got any suggestions?


You could add a daylight bulb on top of your normal uv,

Your looking at one at a 6500k colour spectrum to simulate natural daylight, which will promote Photosynthesis making the plants grow, also adds a nice natural light to the viv. I am in the process of doing this now.


----------



## karmerbabe

*please help x*

I have a 6 month old Male veiled cham called George and he seems to be displaying all the symptoms of a female wanting to lay eggs! He is drinking alot but not eating i think, he keeps digging! i took out his chippings and replaced with paper towels but he proceeded to shred the paper and make nests? found him sleeping on the floor of his cage one morning but he hasnt done it since, hes not dehydrated i think as been making sure he gets plenty water and seen him drinking it. I dust his crickets and locusts with calcium powder and his temps are good, researched the temps first so i know its not that. He has gone very dark in colour too.

He has the two small bumps on his feet so defo male.

Pacing the bottom of his tank and scratching glass to get out.

Anyone any ideas? Im really worried as he obviously shouldnt be hanging around the bottom of his cage! thanks


----------



## Bradley

It seems like there may be something wrong with the husbundry as he is trying to get uot. Check temps are at 90f and umidity goes up at a few times of day. Has he got adequate space. he may just want to come out to wander about so see if that is the case


----------



## beastluke

also is the tank at a steady humidity throughout the day or do you allow it to drop over time then respray because ive always had good results with an inconsistent percentage of humidity. this can be created by adding or decreasing ventilation and spraying depending on what your setup is like


----------



## beckih1979

I have a few more questions for you guys please 

My panther is coming next tuesday and I just cant leave his enclosure alone!!! I was going to use the compact UV bulbs but have been told these are not ideal so what would you say is the best UV to use and where should I position it to get the best exposure? (he will be housed in an exo 45x45x60 to start with)

Also, do you use misting systems, foggers etc or just the hand held spray bottle? I have been researching this for quite some time now and people seem to have very varied opinions.

Thanks


----------



## karmerbabe

After various discussion on another thread i have come to the conclusion it was my UVB letting me down, i thought it was included in his UVA Heat lamp so my poor George prob has MBD!!

I am trying to rectify this with new tubes etc only hope its not too late for him.

Thanks for your help tho guys, really appreciated.


----------



## Oski1

karmerbabe said:


> After various discussion on another thread i have come to the conclusion it was my UVB letting me down, i thought it was included in his UVA Heat lamp so my poor George prob has MBD!!
> 
> I am trying to rectify this with new tubes etc only hope its not too late for him.
> 
> Thanks for your help tho guys, really appreciated.


Hi if he has MBD I would take him to the vets as they can help.


----------



## itwas

beckih1979 said:


> I have a few more questions for you guys please
> 
> My panther is coming next tuesday and I just cant leave his enclosure alone!!! I was going to use the compact UV bulbs but have been told these are not ideal so what would you say is the best UV to use and where should I position it to get the best exposure? (he will be housed in an exo 45x45x60 to start with)
> 
> Also, do you use misting systems, foggers etc or just the hand held spray bottle? I have been researching this for quite some time now and people seem to have very varied opinions.
> 
> Thanks


old compacts have been known to cause problems with the eyes of some chameleons so its is advised to use liner tubes. Place the uvb near to the basking area so when it basks it gets plenty of uvb too.

foggers and misters are a personal choice, they can make things easier in the long run but can be complicated to set up and get right initially, can be a bit pricey too. I just use a hand sprayer which can be inconvenient but its easy enough, although if i had more than one large cham i would probably invest in an auto mister of some sort.


----------



## joshwall

if i get a pair of baby panthers in different cages would i need to section the cage of instead of putting them ion a 4x2x2 straight away


----------



## Rcryora

Right i no this might be a funny question but i need to no as am worryed!!! Last sepember (5months ago) i mated my veiled chams and she layed a clucth of eggs 15days after (non where fertile for some reason) and i read that 3-4months after they lay another clutch with the extra sperm they keep?? Well she hasnt layed anymore but has been acting really wierd, sitting on the floor, not eating much and is always brown/black in colour not her normal gorgeous green/yellow colour. So i was beggining to think she was egg bound?? But yesterday she did a massive (and i mean MASSIVE) poo!! So i think she might of been constipated?? Anyway i have took a pic of her poo against a penny and a 2pence coin. Is it normal for a small female to do that big of a poo lol


----------



## Rcryora

This is her by the way.









And this is the male.









Having a drink lol


----------



## Chameleoco

*more pics*

i have been snap happy again today:lol2:


----------



## beastluke

karmerbabe said:


> After various discussion on another thread i have come to the conclusion it was my UVB letting me down, i thought it was included in his UVA Heat lamp so my poor George prob has MBD!!
> 
> I am trying to rectify this with new tubes etc only hope its not too late for him.
> 
> Thanks for your help tho guys, really appreciated.


if he has mbd take him to the vet but also replacing his uv bulb with a 12% uv bulb (arcadia ones are mint), dusting every feed and using a product called bone aid will all benifit your animal a lot
cheers
luke


----------



## bradleymarky

anybody know were i can get a reptibreeze tray, none on ebay


----------



## Oski1

bradleymarky said:


> anybody know were i can get a reptibreeze tray, none on ebay


Do you mean a tray it sits in for drainage?


----------



## Oski1

Chameleoco said:


> i have been snap happy again today:lol2:


Very nice some stunner's there,:2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

Oski1 said:


> Very nice some stunner's there,:2thumb:


 
:2thumb: cheers oski: victory:


----------



## bradleymarky

Oski1 said:


> Do you mean a tray it sits in for drainage?


ye, the only thing i got was a white flat plastic thingy


----------



## vetdebbie

That's all you get


----------



## ginna

Hiya well my mum says that i can get a chameleon wich is all good because it means i dont have to sneak it in :lol2: anywho i have a large flexarium wich i will be kitting out for it with an umbarella plant and some vines and garden canes and other things. I am going to get it at the next IHS show so got a wile to wait . I was wondering can i use a ceramic heater on my chameleon instead of a spotlight and i will use a uva/ uvb tube also  just wanted to know if the ceramic heater will be good enough. Btw im getting a yemen and calling it rango  :lol2:


----------



## bradleymarky

vetdebbie said:


> That's all you get


is there anything i can buy that will soak up water or any ideas as what to get


----------



## SirYamalot

This is my Veiled Chameleon, Mr Disco










and this is his setup


----------



## TommyBurt

hi i will soon be getting a nosy misio panther chameleon i have been waiting ages to get it lol and i just wanted to check i have the right stuff and setup

30x30x45cm exo terra (will only be his home for 1 or 2 months) because it is easier to control tempretures and after 2 months he will go into a 40x40x75cm repti breeze and when his a year old a 2ft 2ft 4ft repti breeze

as for lighting and heating i have a reptisun 5.0 for uv in a hood and for heat a 40w for the baby enclosure and i will upgrade it to 60w when in the adult enclosure the temps are good as far as im concerned 80f as a ambient day temps and a 90f basking spot

if anything is wrong feel free


----------



## itwas

drop the ambient temps a bit and you dont really need the second cage as he could go into the 4ft aged around 4 months old. otherwise sound.


----------



## TommyBurt

itwas said:


> drop the ambient temps a bit and you dont really need the second cage as he could go into the 4ft aged around 4 months old. otherwise sound.


thanks will do


----------



## vetdebbie

ginna said:


> Hiya well my mum says that i can get a chameleon wich is all good because it means i dont have to sneak it in :lol2: anywho i have a large flexarium wich i will be kitting out for it with an umbarella plant and some vines and garden canes and other things. I am going to get it at the next IHS show so got a wile to wait . I was wondering can i use a ceramic heater on my chameleon instead of a spotlight and i will use a uva/ uvb tube also  just wanted to know if the ceramic heater will be good enough. Btw im getting a yemen and calling it rango  :lol2:


You can use a ceramic, but you will probably need an additional light source as well as the UV to act as a focus for basking so why bother? Just use a light bulb.


----------



## Oski1

bradleymarky said:


> ye, the only thing i got was a white flat plastic thingy


Hi mate 'cham25' was selling plastic trays for these a while back might be worth sending him a pm,

Found the thread, do you mean like this?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...eds/594058-chameleon-cages-zoo-med-repti.html


----------



## bradleymarky

Oski1 said:


> Hi mate 'cham25' was selling plastic trays for these a while back might be worth sending him a pm,
> 
> Found the thread, do you mean like this?
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...eds/594058-chameleon-cages-zoo-med-repti.html


 looks difficult to open the bottom flap with that surrounding the viv, would it mean lifting the viv up everytime


----------



## Bradley




----------



## beastluke

bradleymarky said:


> looks difficult to open the bottom flap with that surrounding the viv, would it mean lifting the viv up everytime


 yes but why would you need to open the bottom flap the door does the same function


----------



## bradleymarky

beastluke said:


> yes but why would you need to open the bottom flap the door does the same function


 wouldnt it be easier to slide a tray out of the bottom rather that try to lift it out, i thought thats what the lift up door was for !!


----------



## bradleymarky

*rango*

is this film going to attract the wrong sort of people to chams.

ive noticed a lot of new members asking a lot of questions about chams
and then saying they are going to call it .........rango.

i suppose everybody has to start somewhere but it looks just like a fad, will they get bored after a few months when they realise they have to be looked after more than a dog :devil:


----------



## Lex

bradleymarky said:


> is this film going to attract the wrong sort of people to chams.
> 
> ive noticed a lot of new members asking a lot of questions about chams
> and then saying they are going to call it .........rango.
> 
> i suppose everybody has to start somewhere but it looks just like a fad, will they get bored after a few months when they realise they have to be looked after more than a dog :devil:


Any positive exposure to the hobby is good if you ask me. It's how we as existing keepers manage and encourage the correct husbandry in newer keepers. And as most of the chameleons will be brought from breeders like ourselves it's up to us to make sure animals go to the correct homes with adequate set ups instead of turning an eye for a quick buck.


----------



## joshwall

can i put a baby panther chameleon straight into a 4x2x2


----------



## bradleymarky

joshwall said:


> can i put a baby panther chameleon straight into a 4x2x2


i would use a feeding cup otherwise it might be hard finding food but use a coloured one not clear


----------



## Lex

joshwall said:


> can i put a baby panther chameleon straight into a 4x2x2


So long as it has access to food water heat and harbourage, then so long as you keep an eye on it then it should be fine.


----------



## joshwall

ok thanks


----------



## joshwall

what wattage heat bulb shall i uses and any recodmedations?


----------



## bradleymarky

joshwall said:


> what wattage heat bulb shall i uses and any recodmedations?


60 watt normal house bulb is fine, you will need a bulb guard if the cham can reach it


----------



## Lex

bradleymarky said:


> 60 watt normal house bulb is fine, you will need a bulb guard if the cham can reach it


To be fair, a reflector bulb may be better, plus the wattage depends on the temperature of the room, ventilation, the distance of the basking spot from the lamp, using a thermostat, etc etc.


----------



## joshwall

so i dont need a reptile red heater bulb or anything? and do i leave it on all day with the uvb


----------



## bradleymarky

no you dont need a red bulb, my lights are on from 7 am - 7pm (for my yemen) and no heat or light through the night as chams do sleep for 12-14 hours, they will get used to the lights and sleep to that but my panther goes to sleep at 6 so i set the timers to his behavour


----------



## jennie1981

bradleymarky said:


> is this film going to attract the wrong sort of people to chams.
> 
> ive noticed a lot of new members asking a lot of questions about chams
> and then saying they are going to call it .........rango.
> 
> i suppose everybody has to start somewhere but it looks just like a fad, will they get bored after a few months when they realise they have to be looked after more than a dog :devil:


were still thinking of a name for the new baby yemen and my kids suggested rango cos of the film so yeah i suppose lots of kids will be wanting a chameleon because of it. im not calling him rango tho lol. Any name suggestions anyone ?


----------



## TommyBurt

where is the best place to purchase a reptisun hood for the nosy mitsio i will be getting soon


----------



## ginna

bradleymarky said:


> is this film going to attract the wrong sort of people to chams.
> 
> ive noticed a lot of new members asking a lot of questions about chams
> and then saying they are going to call it .........rango.
> 
> i suppose everybody has to start somewhere but it looks just like a fad, will they get bored after a few months when they realise they have to be looked after more than a dog :devil:


Just to clarify, i have wanted a chameleon for years but my mum kept saying no . And my dad knows how to keep them as he has kept them before. And rango is a reight name :lol2: haha


----------



## vetdebbie

Lex said:


> To be fair, a reflector bulb may be better, plus the wattage depends on the temperature of the room, ventilation, the distance of the basking spot from the lamp, using a thermostat, etc etc.



I agree - I use reflector bulbs. 60W is fine in my room but then I have 7 viv running in there so it's quite warm!

As for mopping up for whoever asked, I use drainage instead. Involves a bit of drilling and a bucket, but is a little easier.


----------



## adthatch

A few more pics.


----------



## Rcryora

There VERY nice adthatch  I would love one. If u have any babys let me no


----------



## quadrapop

adthatch said:


> A few more pics.imageimageimage


Stunning, what age is this guy?

I would love a panther chameleon, what the required setup for these guys?


----------



## balmybaldwin

Hello all,

I'm a new (and proud) owner of a Nose Be x BB Ambilobe Pnather Cham called Felix, so thought I'd join the thread, and let you all meet him.

Felix in his new home | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

You may already know his brother Simba that KatCham has just brought home!

Currently he's in a 30x30x45 Exo, with ficus and umbrella plants, plenty to climb on (used plastic plant trellis), and is misted 3 times a day at the mo. Temps range from 85 at the basking spot to 75 at the bottom, falling to 70 ish at night. Also got one of the new T5 Arcadia 6% UV bulbs running in the day (although this does look a bit stupid being twice the width of the tank!)

Not eaten as of last night, but he's got micro crickets in his feeding pot this morning!

Done plenty of research (even got his adult cage ready!) but I'm learning a bit as I go as this is my first Cham, and am currently very nervous until he eats! - At least he's pooing OK!


----------



## adthatch

Thanks for the comments. Sorry no babies available at the mo.(hopefully in the future) The chams in the top 2 pics are over 2 years old, Red bar Ambilobe & Ampiskiana & the cham in the bottom pic is a year old Red bar Ambilobe.


----------



## Rcryora

adthatch said:


> Thanks for the comments. Sorry no babies available at the mo.(hopefully in the future) The chams in the top 2 pics are over 2 years old, Red bar Ambilobe & Ampiskiana & the cham in the bottom pic is a year old Red bar Ambilobe.


Yes hopefully that would be great  im going to the doncaster show in june and hopefully will be able to get one from there, i love the sambava and red bars


----------



## Bradley

very nice pics: am in tenerife atm but coming home today. Cant wait to see my sambava Gilbert as he is getting his colours atm


----------



## Bradley




----------



## joshwall

my friends keep aking the mick out of me because i want chamelons there like yea there boring and slow im starting to belive them is this true?:blush:


----------



## bradleymarky

ive been using nutrabol for around a year now and never had any problems
but ive read that its no good for panthers as it makes their necks swell 
up..................anybody heard this


----------



## Bradley

edema is what it is called when the neck swells. i used nutrobel for my yemen but changed brands when i got my panther. Not for the reason about necks I have found people have good results with zoomeds stuff


----------



## bradleymarky

Bradley said:


> edema is what it is called when the neck swells. i used nutrobel for my yemen but changed brands when i got my panther. Not for the reason about necks I have found people have good results with zoomeds stuff


whats the exact name of the brand you use and can you get it off ebay


----------



## Oski1

bradleymarky said:


> whats the exact name of the brand you use and can you get it off ebay


I have just got some Zoomed Reptivite to replace my nutrobal, they seem to use it lots in America for their panthers, so will use this instead,

I got the one without d3 as I all ready have plain calcium and plain calcium with d3.


----------



## bradleymarky

Oski1 said:


> I have just got some Zoomed Reptivite to replace my nutrobal, they seem to use it lots in America for their panthers, so will use this instead,
> 
> I got the one without d3 as I all ready have plain calcium and plain calcium with d3.


cheers just ordered some


----------



## benton1576

some stunning Chams on here, ill have to get some updated photos of mine when i dig my camera out!


----------



## Bradley

I get my supplements from internet reptile


----------



## Bradley




----------



## bradleymarky

just been putting the finishing touches to my panthers new home but its been that cold today i couldnt get the temps right :devil: i bought a new reptibreeze but everytime i open the door the bottom flap comes away at one end, i know i put it together properly because the wife did it..........


----------



## Bradley

yep my reptibreeze does that too sometimes. Make sure you get pics up of the completed cage and of the chameleon.


----------



## balmybaldwin

bradleymarky said:


> just been putting the finishing touches to my panthers new home but its been that cold today i couldnt get the temps right :devil: i bought a new reptibreeze but everytime i open the door the bottom flap comes away at one end, i know i put it together properly because the wife did it..........



I have noticed this too and have thought of. Solution... 

Get a thin piece of wire that is thin enough to go through the mesh, and just a bit longer than the viv is wide. If you pass the wire through the side panels just below the hinge, until it comes out the other side, then tie off each end on a piece of dowel or a paper clip, then twist one end until the dowel at each end is tight against the mesh. This will stop the side panels coming apart and the hinge coming out: victory:


Hth


----------



## Bradley

some pics before cham bed time
Gilbert hiding

















And cham my male yemen who is arund 3 and a half


----------



## bradleymarky

Bradley said:


> some pics before cham bed time
> Gilbert hiding
> image
> 
> image
> And cham my male yemen who is arund 3 and a half
> image


how old is your panther, i bought a male (i think) but i thought it would be showing more colours by now although it does show green on the hesd and side and red under the chin but hes only 5 month old, he maybe a slow developer....i`ll get some pics up tomorrow


----------



## Bradley

he is approx 5-6 months but has been showing colour from around 3.5 months. What loacle is yours?


----------



## bradleymarky

hes an ambilobe x i did have a 6 month old female a while ago and she was pretty much pink all the time but at least this one shows a bit of colour, i got him from a guy in rotherham


----------



## Bradley




----------



## bradleymarky

this is my new set up


----------



## 666PIT9

aha looks amazing,what chams are goin in there?


----------



## bradleymarky

666PIT9 said:


> aha looks amazing,what chams are goin in there?


its my 6 month old panthers new home


----------



## Oski1

bradleymarky said:


> this is my new set up
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m607/bradleymarky/th_newpiccies099.jpg?t=1299236217]image[/URL]


Looks good mate! but IMO I would put some more branches/vines higher up so he can use the space+bask under the bulbs better, just watch the basking spot does not get too hot!!'

Also I would watch putting the dome straight on the mesh as themesh conducts the heat and it can get very hot, but I have noticed this more on my 'lll reptile' cage more than the 'reptibreeze's' slightly different materials I think, 

I use clamp lamps or have dome slightly off the mesh for this reason, this is just stuff I have noticed mate when setting mine up,


----------



## bradleymarky

Oski1 said:


> Looks good mate! but IMO I would put some more branches/vines higher up so he can use the space+bask under the bulbs better, just watch the basking spot is not to hot!'
> 
> Also I would watch putting the dome straight on the mesh as themesh conducts the heat and it can get very hot, but I have noticed this more on my 'lll reptile' cage more than the 'reptibreeze's' slightly different materials I think,
> 
> I use clamp lamps or have dome slightly off the mesh for this reason, this is just stuff I have noticed mate when setting mine up,


cheers for that, i have still do to a bit of tweeking yet until i`m happy


----------



## Oski1

bradleymarky said:


> cheers for that, i have still do to a bit of tweeking yet until i`m happy


Yes mate, it takes some some tweaking, best to get it set up then check the temps with a digital thermometer, suprising how much a basking spot can heat up in a few mins, looks nice though mate.:2thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

Oski1 said:


> Yes mate, it takes some some tweaking, best to get it set up then check the temps with a digital thermometer, suprising how much a basking spot can heat up in a few mins, looks nice though mate.:2thumb:


ive got 2 thermometers on the basking spot and they are both reading different (exo and zoomed) ive got a couple of jungle vines to put up yet and i will put a impatient at the bottom for a bit more colour but im pleased so far mate


----------



## reptileloverchameleon

*Chamaeleo ellioti*

Anyone here kept Elliots Chameleons (_Chamaeleo ellioti_)? I am soon going to be receiving some CB specimens from Germany and wanted to know if anyone had a decent care guide? Thanks.


----------



## Oski1

bradleymarky said:


> ive got 2 thermometers on the basking spot and they are both reading different (exo and zoomed) ive got a couple of jungle vines to put up yet and i will put a impatient at the bottom for a bit more colour but im pleased so far mate


Are they digital ones? As I know the analog (dial) type ones are not the best for accurate temperatures.


----------



## bradleymarky

Oski1 said:


> Are they digital ones? As I know the analog (dial) type ones are not the best for accurate temperatures.


ye ive got 2 digital ones on the basking spot and 3 more anolog one dotted around the viv + 2 hygrometers


----------



## bradleymarky

*my new cham*

sorry about the picture

hes usually green with a bit of red on the throat, just waiting for someone to say its a girl..........http://


----------



## GAD58Y

bradleymarky said:


> sorry about the picture
> 
> hes usually green with a bit of red on the throat, just waiting for someone to say its a girl..........http://image


the colour looks female,have you got any pics of her tail base?

graeme


----------



## Bradley

talk to chameleoco about elliots. I use the exo etrra and zoomed digital ones and they both say different temps. I trust the exo one more as I have used it to hatch animals and the animals have hatched when they are supposed too from the temperature it has said. the zoomed seems to read a lower temp than the exo


----------



## bradleymarky

GAD58Y said:


> the colour looks female,have you got any pics of her tail base?
> 
> graeme


curled up for the night at the moment, i did have my doubts its the second male i have bought and both are girls...:devil: looks like i will have to sell her, ive been desperate for a male panther for ages

swaps anybody......


----------



## MuJi

bradleymarky said:


> sorry about the picture
> 
> hes usually green with a bit of red on the throat, just waiting for someone to say its a girl..........http://image


yep looks like a girlie, the snout looks too short for a male, like graeme says post some tail base pics......


----------



## Oski1

:2thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

Oski1 said:


> image
> image
> :2thumb:


your just showing off now :devil:


----------



## bradleymarky

MuJi said:


> yep looks like a girlie, the snout looks too short for a male, like graeme says post some tail base pics......


i did have my doubts but i was told she was a male from a breeder, she will have to be sold im afraid as i am wanting a male.


----------



## bradleymarky




----------



## bradleymarky




----------



## MuJi

bit tricky with that shot, can u get a side profile?


----------



## bradleymarky

try these


----------



## MuJi

looking at those pics would side towards male... how old is he?


----------



## ricardo1

did you get them off a chap called lee by any chance ??
i bought what i was told was a pair but im pretty sure i have to females will up load some pics


----------



## ricardo1

phone is being silly and wont upload but managed to get one will upload more later any help on sexing this one please ??


----------



## MuJi

a little girlie<3


----------



## Rcryora

Just a quick question, how do you tell males from females in panther chams? Just wanted to no so i can make sure what im getting when i get one


----------



## Oski1

Rcryora said:


> Just a quick question, how do you tell males from females in panther chams? Just wanted to no so i can make sure what im getting when i get one


When they are young they show little colour, people sex them with the tail base, males having a thicker tail base than the females, there is a good thread here about it,

How To Sex Baby Panthers - Chameleon Forums


----------



## bradleymarky

MuJi said:


> looking at those pics would side towards male... how old is he?


between 6 and 7 month bit i thought it would be showing more colour at that age but hes never gets annoyed (fired up)


----------



## bradleymarky

ricardo1 said:


> did you get them off a chap called lee by any chance ??
> i bought what i was told was a pair but im pretty sure i have to females will up load some pics


if hes from rotherham then yes thats lee


----------



## ricardo1

bradleymarky said:


> if hes from rotherham then yes thats lee


 
lol shows what he knows then he told me i defo 100% had a pair, 

thanks for comfirming she is a she muji ,

i will upload some pics of the other one to but again im pretty sure its female :S


----------



## ricardo1

First of all another pic of the first female so you can see her colours 









now pics of the other one i belive to be female


----------



## bradleymarky

colouring looks female but the tail base looks the same as my( he or she) maybe one of the guys with better knowledge will come in soon


----------



## ricardo1

im pretty sure that they are both female, but not 100% sure lol, 

thought i might as well add some pics of my pair that i sold recently just because they are stunning 

Male 









female


----------



## bradleymarky

very nice mate


----------



## Oski1

ricardo1 said:


> im pretty sure that they are both female, but not 100% sure lol,
> 
> thought i might as well add some pics of my pair that i sold recently just because they are stunning
> 
> Male
> image
> 
> female
> 
> image



That male Ankaramy is very nice,:2thumb:


----------



## GAD58Y

ricardo1,it looks like you have 2 females and bradleymarky yours looks female too,she has a large tail base but no bulge
heres a nice female with a big tail base,








and this is a 5 month old nosy be female








baby male nosy be @10 weeks old








a female at the same age









hope this helps
graeme


----------



## ricardo1

ok thanks for comfirming what i thought  lol

any one know of any one thats selling a male blue bar ??


----------



## bradleymarky

ricardo1 said:


> ok thanks for comfirming what i thought  lol
> 
> any one know of any one thats selling a male blue bar ??


ive got a male i`m thinking of selling :whistling2: i`ll meet you at my nans house !!!


----------



## ricardo1

:2thumb:lolage!!! let me think about that ...................... er no lol :2thumb:


----------



## Oski1

bradleymarky said:


> ive got a male i`m thinking of selling :whistling2: i`ll meet you at my nans house !!!


:lol2::lol2:!!


----------



## bradleymarky

if mine has a thick tail base and showing no pinky colours i think i will keep
hold for now and see what happens.

can you get a transvestite chameleon :hmm:


----------



## MuJi

bradleymarky said:


> if mine has a thick tail base and showing no pinky colours i think i will keep
> hold for now and see what happens.
> 
> can you get a transvestite chameleon :hmm:


would hang on a bit and c. if u look about 10mm back on the tailbase there appears to be a small break , females show a smooth arc. It is more obvious when the tail is horizontal in side profile. At 6-7 months there would be more peachy colouration.


----------



## bradleymarky

MuJi said:


> would hang on a bit and c. if u look about 10mm back on the tailbase there appears to be a small break , females show a smooth arc. It is more obvious when the tail is horizontal in side profile. At 6-7 months there would be more peachy colouration.


thanks for that, it is frustrating not knowing but as said i will keep hold of him or her until the sex is determined, i did have a female and she was pinky peachy most of the time as this one seems to be dark but very a very light beige colour when sleeeping and has a lot of markings


----------



## Bradley




----------



## Bradley

my male had colour from a young age and sambavas are supposed to be the loacle that takes the longest to colour up


----------



## TEENY

I have a couple of Yemens, they are awesome characters here are a few pics of them as babies and now :0

Chester my big boy

as a baby










teen









Big old grumpy adult lol











And now Jeanie 

cute baby









grumpy teen










lovely lady


----------



## Bradley

lovely chams you have there


----------



## Bradley




----------



## Bradley

bump up


----------



## Bradley

seen a few posts about people schedules for supplementation of chams. here is mine:
plain calcium every feed
calcium with d3 twice monthly
multivitamin twice a month


----------



## bradleymarky

Bradley said:


> seen a few posts about people schedules for supplementation of chams. here is mine:
> plain calcium every feed
> calcium with d3 twice monthly
> multivitamin twice a month


mine are

without d3 6 days a week
with d3 every fortnight
nutrabol once a month but ive read that nutrabol isnt very good for panthers so ive just bought some zoomed reptivite w/o d3


----------



## Bradley

yeah I have seen it on millenium reptiles website. doesnt claim why though


----------



## clairescavies

Oh your Chams are gorgeous. We cant wait till ours get a bit bigger now. All those gorgeous colours.
Ours have us in stitches, After they have warmed up in the morning they all sit right at the front of the viv waiting for food :mf_dribble:
Then when they have finished they look at us as if to say DONT TOUCH ME,, and yet they climb all over our hands for the food..:lol2:


----------



## Bradley

clairescavies said:


> Oh your Chams are gorgeous. We cant wait till ours get a bit bigger now. All those gorgeous colours.
> Ours have us in stitches, After they have warmed up in the morning they all sit right at the front of the viv waiting for food :mf_dribble:
> Then when they have finished they look at us as if to say DONT TOUCH ME,, and yet they climb all over our hands for the food..:lol2:


They are right little characters arn't they!


----------



## bradleymarky

looks more like a female today sorry about the piccies


----------



## Bradley

can see a few colours on it though and that is how my male started. I would give t a month or two as some take longer to colour up than others


----------



## bradleymarky

he or she has just started sleeping on the cage door


----------



## Chameleoco

here he is again:blush:
sorry guys,but you got to Love Ambilobes:notworthy:


----------



## MuJi

bradleymarky said:


> he or she has just started sleeping on the cage door
> 
> image


bradley those pics... that is without doubt a male u have there!


----------



## MuJi

Chameleoco said:


> here he is again:blush:
> sorry guys,but you got to Love Ambilobes:notworthy:


he's a banger!!!!!


----------



## Chameleoco

MuJi said:


> he's a banger!!!!!


o 


cheers dude!!
Jaws is defo a screamer contender:lol2:


----------



## bradleymarky

MuJi said:


> bradley those pics... that is without doubt a male u have there!


thanks i just need reassuring :blush:


----------



## ricardo1

My newest addition  semi fired up will try to get some more pics when he settles a bit more


----------



## Bexzini

ricardo1 said:


> My newest addition  semi fired up will try to get some more pics when he settles a bit more
> 
> image


Stunning is not the word for this chameleon :O you are very very veeery (and i emphasise very) lucky!


----------



## Denice

*Rescued Med-Chameleon*

I have had him over 6 to 7 weeks now and he is eating and drinking fine.Today for the first time I have noticed him twitching now and again almost like hiccups especially under his basking light. Just wondered if this is normal. Also he has not gone to the loo for quite a few days. I have been dusting the crickets on calcium with d3. Do I do this every time or now and again,has I feed them on cucumber and cabbage normally. Also the rep shop told me to dust the crickets with grated cuttle fish... Could someone please tell me how often they shed their skin. I mist the cage but he does not like it so I only do it once in a while. Normally when the weather is sunny I put him outside for a few hours. I found him on the beach so he would be living wild and the temps are alot lower the last few days outside. So as not to confuse him with a captive bred one.


----------



## Bradley

I would dust with pure calcium at al feeds and calcium with d3 twice a month. too much d3 will lead to mbd


----------



## bradleymarky

ricardo1 said:


> My newest addition  semi fired up will try to get some more pics when he settles a bit more
> 
> image


i wish my monitor wasnt black and white so i could make out the colours :whistling2: very very nice indeed :notworthy:


----------



## Lex

Just a quick couple of shots of my set ups and vicariously some of the animals hiding within them. 

My female jacksons tank. 










My baby jacksons tank (one of two)










And now the almost totally overgrown four horned enclosure. 










The other set ups I'll try to capture once the lights come back on in the morning.


----------



## Denice

Bradley said:


> I would dust with pure calcium at al feeds and calcium with d3 twice a month. too much d3 will lead to mbd


Thank you for the info.


----------



## Lex

Denice said:


> I have had him over 6 to 7 weeks now and he is eating and drinking fine.Today for the first time I have noticed him twitching now and again almost like hiccups especially under his basking light. Just wondered if this is normal. Also he has not gone to the loo for quite a few days. I have been dusting the crickets on calcium with d3. Do I do this every time or now and again,has I feed them on cucumber and cabbage normally. Also the rep shop told me to dust the crickets with grated cuttle fish... Could someone please tell me how often they shed their skin. I mist the cage but he does not like it so I only do it once in a while. Normally when the weather is sunny I put him outside for a few hours. I found him on the beach so he would be living wild and the temps are alot lower the last few days outside. So as not to confuse him with a captive bred one.


That twitching you refer to could be what can only be described as a chameleon 'sneeze'. With you spraying him infrequently he could be starting to develop an RI or a build up of mucus in the upper/back of the buccal cavity which can obstruct breathing. 

Other tell tale signs of this blockage is extreme relocation of the eye turret when 'blinking' and an overly sticky or vicus mucus apparent when he yawns or gapes. 

Although this needn't necessarily be the case it is good to keep an eye out for the about two points as well as your other standard indicators for chameleon dehydration. (sunken eye turrets, low/discoloured urates in feaces, etc)

Either install a dripper or when spraying him use a 'tighter' beam under a lower pressure and aim it at the plants and foliage over and around him. 

I assume your beastie is a yemens yes?


----------



## Bradley

he is a medditeranian or common cahm the person is asking about. And loving the cages by the way lex


----------



## Lex

Bradley said:


> he is a medditeranian or common cahm the person is asking about. And loving the cages by the way lex


Well same advice applies

And thanking you muchly. Just finished drilling the sumps for the last couple of tanks to be planted up this weekend. My ultimate tank has just taken root. It's 7ft by 3 by 2 and has with any luck a colony of carpet chams coming back from Hamm for it this weekend. Very excited doesn't come close to describing it.


----------



## Denice

Lex said:


> That twitching you refer to could be what can only be described as a chameleon 'sneeze'. With you spraying him infrequently he could be starting to develop an RI or a build up of mucus in the upper/back of the buccal cavity which can obstruct breathing.
> 
> Other tell tale signs of this blockage is extreme relocation of the eye turret when 'blinking' and an overly sticky or vicus mucus apparent when he yawns or gapes.
> 
> Although this needn't necessarily be the case it is good to keep an eye out for the about two points as well as your other standard indicators for chameleon dehydration. (sunken eye turrets, low/discoloured urates in feaces, etc)
> 
> Either install a dripper or when spraying him use a 'tighter' beam under a lower pressure and aim it at the plants and foliage over and around him.
> 
> I assume your beastie is a yemens yes?


Thanks for the info he is ok now and has not done it since earlier on today. His eyes are good and his feaces are fine, but has not been for a few days.I have not sprayed him for a few days but he would not be used to it in the wild at this time of year. He is not a Yemen he is a Chamaeleo chamaeleon or Med Cham. Very similar but quite rare here and a protected species . He was very poorly when we had him but is very healthy now. By the way his urates were fine last time and no mucus or parasites found. Just wondered if they ever have hiccups?


----------



## Denice

Bradley said:


> he is a medditeranian or common cahm the person is asking about. And loving the cages by the way lex










I have been told he is a Chamealo chameleon (med cham)


----------



## simmo91

hey guys i am looking into getting a yemen chameleon but was just wondering if its ok to keep a baby in a exo terra 45 x 45 x 60 viv also if so how long would i be able to keep in there before needing to upgrade to bigger viv? thanks


----------



## bradleymarky

simmo91 said:


> hey guys i am looking into getting a yemen chameleon but was just wondering if its ok to keep a baby in a exo terra 45 x 45 x 60 viv also if so how long would i be able to keep in there before needing to upgrade to bigger viv? thanks


depends how old the cham is that you get, i would go for its forever home and use a feeding pot or bowl so it doesnt have any problems finding food, i started my 3 month old yemen in a 4 foot viv and never had any problems


----------



## reptileloverchameleon

Just candled a few of my Yemen eggs and it turns out they are fertile! She layed about 45 eggs and six were removed as they were small/soft and yellowish.. then about 5 started to go yellow/brown and started to mould and I thought I had an Infertile batch (was not an intended breeding, my male escaped and got into my females for only 24hours max) but it now seems I have between 25 and 30 healthy fertile eggs! :2thumb:
Only been about six weeks so I got a while to go before my little ones hatch out but hopefully worth the wait! :flrt:


----------



## simmo91

bradleymarky said:


> depends how old the cham is that you get, i would go for its forever home and use a feeding pot or bowl so it doesnt have any problems finding food, i started my 3 month old yemen in a 4 foot viv and never had any problems


the chameleons in the store are about 2-3 inches big just going to be a temporary home for about 2-4 months ?


----------



## bradleymarky

simmo91 said:


> the chameleons in the store are about 2-3 inches big just going to be a temporary home for about 2-4 months ?


should be fine but i wouldnt buy from a pet shop plenty of ppl selling baby yemens in the classifieds


----------



## bradleymarky

simmo91 said:


> the chameleons in the store are about 2-3 inches big just going to be a temporary home for about 2-4 months ?


get a male then you wont have the worry of it laying eggs


----------



## bradleymarky

lucky reptile super fogger...........anybody use these or tried them


----------



## schumi

heres my new addition sampson hes a ambanja he was a birthday pressie from my wife


----------



## stueyp

*my amazing chameleon*

hi there people im a veiled cham owner she has the best temprement ever she recently laid a clutch of 85:gasp:eggs it was her first clutch . she is the best lizard ive ever owned full stop i plan on mating her and hopefully incubate some wonderful neonates from her she sits on me without a care in the world eats from my hand,greets me at the front of her viv she is an absolute pleasure to own il try to get a picture on for all to see : victory: peace out


----------



## jcarty33

hey, im doing the interior for my new veiled cage, and i need plants for humidity, iv never worked with live plants before so i have a few questions. also theres no need to give me a list of ALL plants that are harmful or safe.

1. is there any type of plant that it good or humidity ?

2. where to get some online ?

3. can they survive in a cage and no sunlight or does the uv just act as the sun ?

4. will the heat not kill them or damage them ?

5. how long do they last (obviously it depends on what plant) but on average will i be replacing them alot ?

6. also she will eat anything shes really gready, will she just eat everything or will she learn not to if it tastes bad ?

any help greatly appreciated


----------



## Bradley

jcarty33 said:


> hey, im doing the interior for my new veiled cage, and i need plants for humidity, iv never worked with live plants before so i have a few questions. also theres no need to give me a list of ALL plants that are harmful or safe.
> 
> 1. is there any type of plant that it good or humidity ?
> All live plants help with the humidity as the soil and the water they hold will increase it
> 2. where to get some online ?
> I am not sure on that. i get mine from B&Q and homebase or locxal garden centres
> 3. can they survive in a cage and no sunlight or does the uv just act as the sun ?
> The uv will provide light but you can also get grow lights that you can have to make the plants grow even better but uv is usualy enough
> 4. will the heat not kill them or damage them ?
> As the plants used are usually from tropical climate they are usually ok. you may find that the leaves of plants that are near the heat source can die and shrivel so keep them at least 5 cm away
> 5. how long do they last (obviously it depends on what plant) but on average will i be replacing them alot ?
> It depends if your chameleon eats them. if it doesnt and you look after the plant they can live for years. If your cham east them and they die back you may be replacing plants twice a year
> 6. also she will eat anything shes really gready, will she just eat everything or will she learn not to if it tastes bad ?
> she will try but if an animal doesnt like something they usually dont continue to eat it.
> any help greatly appreciated


answers in red


----------



## Lex

Bradley said:


> answers in red


Isn't there a list of chameleon safe plants in this section? As a sticky? 

Surely that is more prudent than suggesting that an animal won't eat something that's bad for it.


----------



## _Ben_

Lex said:


> Isn't there a list of chameleon safe plants in this section? As a sticky?
> 
> Surely that is more prudent than suggesting that an animal won't eat something that's bad for it.


I think this is the thread you mean http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/439924-list-safe-dangerous-plants-herps.html

I know a friend of mine who has a live planted viv and the cham has had a go at eating pretty much every plant in there! :lol2:


----------



## benton1576

I have now got my Masoala locale home, they are in tip top condition. I believe im correct in thinking i am the first in the UK to own them? I know of only 4 people in Germany who have them, me included ( I live in Germany at the moment, not for too long now though! ) take a look in the thread i started a couple of days a go, the pics are up now.


----------



## beckih1979

Hiya could anyone please answer a couple of newbie questions for me please. 

We got our baby panther on Thursday and he seems to be settling in really well. I was expecting him to go off his food for a few days but he seems to be doing the opposite and eating for britain :lol2:. Today he has eaten about 30 crix, 2 locusts and 4 dubia roaches, it may be a silly question but should I just feed him as long as he is hungry or will he get overweight?

The other question is he has a tiny bit of shed on his back and a little bit more on his tail that has been there since he arrived, should I be trying to remove this? If so what is the best way to do it? I have tried to give it a little rub but the little guy doesn't sit still  We also have not been able to come up with a name for him yet so if you have any suggestions that would be good.

Thanks


----------



## benton1576

I wouldnt feed him so much if i were you. They grow faster the more you feed them but it can also cause them long term damage if they grow too fast. How big is he? I ask because if hes big and eating small crix he might need more to fill him. Since chameleons chew their food they can often eat bigger food than you think so meybe try getting the next size up.

I would leave the shed on there, it will come off eventually or in his next shed, probably a month or so from now. you could try spraying him when you mist to soften the skin but dont pull it off, it might not be ready to come off yet and leave him sore, ive seen first hand what damage can be caused from shed coming off too early. Just leave it be, it wont do him any harm.

What locale is he, any pics? who did he come from?


----------



## beckih1979

Here he is, he is 3 months old and came from Lilly Exotics. We are feeding him small/medium crickets and small locusts, do you think we should maybe try the next size up then? Sorry forgot to say he is an Ambilobe


----------



## Carnuss

I was very tempted to get a veiled chameleon. oo:


----------



## benton1576

He is lovely! He wont last too long in that exoterra though! But, on the plus side, when he grows out of it you have room for another!!! :lol2:
I would try the next size up just too see how he manages, like i said, they chew their food so i doubt it will choke him, Ive never had any choke before! It might just be that hes a greedy bugger, check out this site for good information aimed completely at chameleons. Chameleon Forums

You can find a lot of useful information on there including feeding and supplimentation schedules.

Welcome to the most addictive hobby in the world by the way.:2thumb:


----------



## beckih1979

Thank you I will take a look at that. We do have another enclosure on standby for him, I just didn't want to put him in there straightaway it looks far too big.


----------



## roobear

*Yemon Chameleon Help Required*

hello, I'm quite new to forums and wasn't really sure where to post my topic so please forgive me if I have posted in the wrong place.

I have recently purchased a yemon chameleon which I believe may have a health issue. Whilst I understand that this forum is no substitute for a vet I was hoping that an experienced owner might be able to give me an insight as to what the problem may be and advise me on what I can do to help. Would be very grateful to any help given.

I bought the yemon chameleon a week ago from my local reptile shop. I also bought a nice sized, well ventilated vivarium for him to live in. The viv is equipped with a basking lamp and uvb compact bulb. From what I have read in the book I got I believe the chameleon is a young male.

Not that I knew of what health problems to check for upon purchasing him but to me he seemed to be in pretty good healthy condition, chameleons are new to me so I can't be certain.

In the week that I have had him I have seen him eat only once (1x small grasshopper) other than that he hasn't eaten anything. I have put plenty of hoppers in his viv so he has the pick of the lot but even still he shows no sign of interest. I have also tried him on mealworm only to find the same results.

The other problem I'm having is the fact that he always has his eyes closed, I have read that this is a sure sign that he could be sick. Also probably the answer to 1st problem. I read that eye drops could help incase it was an infection. At this moment in time it has been about 8 hours since I first applied the drops and still see no signs of improvment.

As for his colour, he is still a bright shade of green so I believe that to be at least 1 good sign. He also comes out of his viv onto my hand with no problems (although it is possible that he is mistaking my hand for one of his branches). I'm not sure whether or not it makes a huge difference but I would also like to mention that he still has his tail curled up rather than out straight. 

That is all the details that I can think of to list. I realize that it isnt a huge amount to go on but would greatly appriciate it if an experienced owner could please help me out. I'm not sure on what else to try.

Thank you for your time.
Rachel.


----------



## Oski1

Hi,Compacts bulbs have Been know to cause eye issues, might be a silly question but do you, turn all his lights off at night?


----------



## benton1576

beckih1979 said:


> Thank you I will take a look at that. We do have another enclosure on standby for him, I just didn't want to put him in there straightaway it looks far too big.


I agree, your doing the right thing by putting him in a smaller viv until he grows a bit. I was just making the point that he will outgrow it in a few months and will have to be moved. Hes a nice looking Cham by the way, keep us updated with pics on his progress!:2thumb:


----------



## kopstar

Anyone know of a good liquid vitamin/mineral supplement that can be added to water and used regularly to replace dusting livefood?


----------



## roobear

Thank you for the info about the compact bulb, I will try switching to a reqular U.V. And yes I do turn all his lights off at night. Thanks again.


----------



## Bradley

kopstar said:


> Anyone know of a good liquid vitamin/mineral supplement that can be added to water and used regularly to replace dusting livefood?


will your cham not eat food with supplements


----------



## kopstar

Bradley said:


> will your cham not eat food with supplements


They will but as they are pygmy chameleons I don't feel as if I'm able to fully control the dosage when dusting. I think larger reptiles can cope with the fluctuating dose when dusting but feel the pygmies may be more sensitive. I think liquid supplements are easier to control and administer.


----------



## Denice

*cuttle fish*

What do people think of dusting Crickets with grated cuttle fish. My Spanish friend says it is a cheaper way of giving them calcium.Not heard of this but he is a good rep keeper so I am not too sure. He is a wild Cham that eats these crickets so not as delicate as the captive bred.


----------



## bradleymarky

Denice said:


> What do people think of dusting Crickets with grated cuttle fish. My Spanish friend says it is a cheaper way of giving them calcium.Not heard of this but he is a good rep keeper so I am not too sure. He is a wild Cham that eats these crickets so not as delicate as the captive bred.


nothing wrong with using with powdered cutle fish but not sure of the price in this country


----------



## benton1576

Anyone any experience with panther chams going on hunger strike? My Ankaramy male seems to just not want to eat crix or hoppers at all for about 3 weeks. He will gladly eat wax worms, probably all day if i would feed them to him but i dont like to give him them as they are too fatty and only used by me as a treat.

Im starting to get a bit concerned now as he is losing weight, he seems healthy and strong though. I just dont want him to die of starvation, nothing in particular has changed since i had him, same viv, same lighting schedule, temps the same etc. Ive have tried force feeding him but he just spits it out. I just dont know what to do. any ideas before i go to the vet?


----------



## Lex

Try mealies, morios, butter worms and some silk worms if you can find them. And just keep trying the crickets. Another thing to try is flying food, houseflies etc.


----------



## benton1576

Thanks. I think ill skip the mealies as ive heard they can cause impaction if given too much. Ill look for the others tomorrow though and see how that goes, meybe after a few weeks of soft food he might go back to crix and hoppers and might even eat his dubias again, been around 2 months since he ate 1 of those!


----------



## benton1576

For those taking an interest in my Masoala, I looked on him today and he was looking really white and his reds are getting brighter already. Cant wait for him to shed that dirty wild skin off and get into his nice fresh Captive pyjamas!!! lol Hes eating and drinking like a pig so all looks good so far. Although i will be cutting his food down next week so he doesnt get overweight and lazy. Ill be weighing him on saturday if my scales are big enough! :lol2:


----------



## Bradley

very nice. silkworms always seem to get a cham eating


----------



## benton1576

Silkworms are also impossible to find here in Germany. Ive looked everywhere for them. I wonder how long it would take if i were to get a huge batch shipped over here, are they easy to breed?


----------



## Chameleoco

when was your uv last changed?


----------



## benton1576

I use the powersun 100w MVB, Ive only had it for about 5 months though and they are supposed to give off good UVB levels for up to 2 years, you think that could be the problem? Have you had this happen to any of your chams before mate?


----------



## Chameleoco

I think this could be linked to your problem :bash:unless you monitor your bulb with a uv meter?:whistling2:
I would suggest 6% arcadia strip bulb & a 60/100watt bulb (depending on size of enclosure)
This way it will give your cham the choice of heat or uv exposure as and when it is needed.:2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

OK, Ill give it a try, never had any problems with them before though but i suppose its best to be safe, gonna cost me a small fortune though as i have them with all my cages, 8 in total, not to mention the baby cages that im building at the moment! lol. Do you know any cheap wholesalers that could do a bulk order shipment to Germany for me, im gonna need starters, bulbs and some way of fixing them in place, probably make a canopy. 

Whats the UV penetration for the arcadias? Ive heard 30cm is about the max of decent exposure. Im actually looking for a decent UV meter, any suggestions? also, what would you say is a good reading for Panther chams. I know you have a ton more experience than i have so if you can share i would be very very grateful!

Thanks mate, 

Pm me if you dont want to share too much info with the rest of the world!:lol2:


----------



## Chameleoco

*uvb*



benton1576 said:


> OK, Ill give it a try, never had any problems with them before though but i suppose its best to be safe, gonna cost me a small fortune though as i have them with all my cages, 8 in total, not to mention the baby cages that im building at the moment! lol. Do you know any cheap wholesalers that could do a bulk order shipment to Germany for me, im gonna need starters, bulbs and some way of fixing them in place, probably make a canopy.
> 
> Whats the UV penetration for the arcadias? Ive heard 30cm is about the max of decent exposure. Im actually looking for a decent UV meter, any suggestions? also, what would you say is a good reading for Panther chams. I know you have a ton more experience than i have so if you can share i would be very very grateful!
> 
> Thanks mate,
> 
> For proper UV penetration (15-33uW) for panthers and most madagascan rainforest species, the uv tube needs to be between 10-30 cm away from the area where the cham will get the maximum UV exposure. Reflectors are always advised, while they do brighten the vivaria, when iv measured the uvb of both a 6% and a 10% arcadia with a reflector the radiation has been really really high. I do still use reflectors but make sure that I place the branches low enough beneath the uvb tube that the uvb levels are within the required range (or the uvb tube could be suspended above the enclosure so levels are correct at the basking point.) When faced with too high levels of uvb chams tend to stay where they are shaded from the uvb, so they may not recieve enough. They are naturally found in shady rainforest areas, so do not require the full on uvb penetration of species from hot desert environments. The amount of UVB needed for proper natural synthesis of D3 by the cham is 15-33uW, so anything above this is unaturally high for the species. I have found a UVB meter is indispensible!


----------



## benton1576

OMG!!! The zoomed powersuns give out an average of 125 uW/CM.

I need to find some new ones, fast! 

Thanks chameleoco, your advise is always spot on.


----------



## Chameleoco

benton1576 said:


> OMG!!! The zoomed powersuns give out an average of 125 uW/CM.
> 
> I need to find some new ones, fast!
> 
> Thanks chameleoco, your advise is always spot on.


 
thanks:blush:your welcome.


----------



## beckih1979

Our little Panther has been us a week tomorrow now (and still unnamed!) just one thing I can't seem to find much info on is when they start developing more of their colours. 

He is already a stunning little guy and I seem to loose my day just from watching him and reading up on chams:lol2: so just wondering if you could advise me.


----------



## Denice

bradleymarky said:


> nothing wrong with using with powdered cutle fish but not sure of the price in this country


Thanks Brad. We get loads of them on the beach so it will work out good for Eric!! He is still doing really well. Just off to the beach to look for a female LOL


----------



## balmybaldwin

I believe it'll be a gradual increase in colours over the next 6 months. My baby panther has been with me 3 weeks nearly, and after shedding last week is now shoing a few more greens and a tiny bit of red in his throat so I guess with every shed he'll get brighter


----------



## Bradley

some colour up quick, others dont. mine isnt fully coloured yet at 6 months


----------



## MuJi

balmybaldwin said:


> I believe it'll be a gradual increase in colours over the next 6 months. My baby panther has been with me 3 weeks nearly, and after shedding last week is now shoing a few more greens and a tiny bit of red in his throat so I guess with every shed he'll get brighter


ambilobe locality tend to show colouration as early 4 months and will continue to change up until 18 months could be redbar could be blue???? nosy be also can to show colour at quite a young age unlike sambava/diego suerez which can take up to 6-7 months.


----------



## Bradley

MuJi said:


> ambilobe locality tend to show colouration as early 4 months and will continue to change up until 18 months could be redbar could be blue???? nosy be also can to show colour at quite a young age unlike sambava/diego suerez which can take up to 6-7 months.


Yeah I have a sambava and he didnt get colours untill about 5 months.
Wonder why some locales colour up quicker


----------



## MuJi

benton1576 said:


> OK, Ill give it a try, never had any problems with them before though but i suppose its best to be safe, gonna cost me a small fortune though as i have them with all my cages, 8 in total, not to mention the baby cages that im building at the moment! lol. Do you know any cheap wholesalers that could do a bulk order shipment to Germany for me, im gonna need starters, bulbs and some way of fixing them in place, probably make a canopy.
> 
> Whats the UV penetration for the arcadias? Ive heard 30cm is about the max of decent exposure. Im actually looking for a decent UV meter, any suggestions? also, what would you say is a good reading for Panther chams. I know you have a ton more experience than i have so if you can share i would be very very grateful!
> 
> Thanks mate,
> 
> Pm me if you dont want to share too much info with the rest of the world!:lol2:


benton if purchase a uv meter make sure it's a solarmeter 6.2 this model has been used for a number of years with many enthusiasts and specialist lighting surveys (including the uvguide). all past results r recorded r from this meter so if u r referencing u will need this model, as results vary from meter to meter. 
personally I would never create an enclosure without one...as jamie says they're 'priceless'


----------



## Row'n'Bud

These are up elsewhere on here but thought they belonged here too, the first captive bred quads in Ireland and possibly the UK....





































8 out so far and 8 eggs still in the incubator atm :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

probably ireland but not UK as I think karen hatched some.:2thumb: But they are great:no1:


----------



## Bradley

My sambava Gilbert at 7 months old


----------



## Bradley




----------



## ian_lawton

hey, im not sure if this has been answered in here but i currently have a juvie yemen in a wooden tall viv with basking light and uv in the viv, i have got a 90x45x65 for her to move into as here next home and was wondering what would be the best way to light/heat it? with my day geckos i would put a strip uv across the back or down the side, but im unsure about the basking spot? can anyone help?? thanks


----------



## jcarty33

hey, do any of you know where i can buy live plants online


----------



## Bradley

ian_lawton said:


> hey, im not sure if this has been answered in here but i currently have a juvie yemen in a wooden tall viv with basking light and uv in the viv, i have got a 90x45x65 for her to move into as here next home and was wondering what would be the best way to light/heat it? with my day geckos i would put a strip uv across the back or down the side, but im unsure about the basking spot? can anyone help?? thanks


Is it and exo terra? if so put the uv on top of mesh and same with basking bulb


----------



## ian_lawton

yer sorry its an exo terra, are the compact tops alright, or are they rubbish?


----------



## bradleymarky

ian_lawton said:


> yer sorry its an exo terra, are the compact tops alright, or are they rubbish?


the only bulb that will fit into the compact top is the compact (coil) bulb and they have been known to damage chams eyes


----------



## bradleymarky

jcarty33 said:


> hey, do any of you know where i can buy live plants online


must be a home base or [email protected] near to you mate


----------



## schumi

heres my sambava










heres the female sambava.









heres a pic of my female nosey be


----------



## Bradley

schumi said:


> heres my sambava
> 
> image
> 
> heres the female sambava.
> image
> 
> heres a pic of my female nosey be
> image


Very nice!!!!


----------



## ian_lawton

bradleymarky said:


> the only bulb that will fit into the compact top is the compact (coil) bulb and they have been known to damage chams eyes


Thats what I was thinking? Damn thing


----------



## Bradley

I would just have uv strip on top with reflector and basking dome for heat bulb


----------



## ian_lawton

Bradley said:


> I would just have uv strip on top with reflector and basking dome for heat bulb


thanks  thats what im going to do ordered the stuff earlier


----------



## Bradley

just make sure the heat dome doesnt heat the mesh it is sitting on too much as this can burn the cham!


----------



## Salamanda

update pic of my young female 
shes isnt in the best of moods :lol2:


----------



## Bradley

Salamanda said:


> update pic of my young female
> shes isnt in the best of moods :lol2:
> 
> image


nice colours!


----------



## Oski1

Salamanda said:


> update pic of my young female
> shes isnt in the best of moods :lol2:
> 
> image


She looks nice, female Veileds have some very nice colours,


----------



## Salamanda

Bradley said:


> nice colours!





Oski1 said:


> She looks nice, female Veileds have some very nice colours,


thank you :blush:


----------



## Oski1

A few more:2thumb

































:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Oski1 said:


> A few more:2thumb
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> :2thumb:


very nice. I love the last pic


----------



## kernowa

Firstly, what type of chameleon is this??

Also after some advice. What type of uva/uvb bulb should I be getting for a Yemen?

Thanks?



Oski1 said:


> A few more:2thumb
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> :2thumb:


----------



## Oski1

kernowa said:


> Firstly, what type of chameleon is this??
> 
> Also after some advice. What type of uva/uvb bulb should I be getting for a Yemen?
> 
> Thanks?


Hi, he is a panther chameleon, I use reptisun/reptiglows 10s on mine with no worries, that's the long tube/linear type, and that's on screen cages on the outside.


----------



## Ian.g

Oski1 said:


> A few more:2thumb
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> :2thumb:


stunning! we are looking into getting some panthers later in the year...absolutely gorgeous chams! are they much more difficult to keep than yemens?


----------



## Salamanda

Oski1 said:


> A few more:2thumb
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> :2thumb:


very nice :flrt:


----------



## Oski1

Ian.g said:


> stunning! we are looking into getting some panthers later in the year...absolutely gorgeous chams! are they much more difficult to keep than yemens?


Hi mate I have both, and to be honest there is not much between them IMO, I keep my panthers basking spot slightly lower than my male veiled, and humidity and misting more for the panther, not much different to be honest, they are both great to keep, by far the most interesting things I have ever kept. Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## Ian.g

Oski1 said:


> Hi mate I have both, and to be honest there is not much between them IMO, I keep my panthers basking spot slightly lower than my male veiled, and humidity and misting more for the panther, not much different to be honest, they are both great to keep, by far the most interesting things I have ever kept. Thanks:2thumb:


thanks for that  i had heard they were not that difficult in comparison...just higher humidity and slightly lower temps, and you have confirmed this...:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Ian.g said:


> thanks for that  i had heard they were not that difficult in comparison...just higher humidity and slightly lower temps, and you have confirmed this...:2thumb:


That is what I do aswell. Keep the yemen hotter with less humidity than the panther


----------



## Bradley




----------



## MuJi

your amp' is looking better & better oski:2thumb:


----------



## Oski1

MuJi said:


> your amp' is looking better & better oski:2thumb:


Thanks matey:2thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

what is the best temp to keep panthers at.....ive read so many different info.....my little boys is 85 at the moment


----------



## Chameleoco

*Tams!!*

Well after a long 10 months the tamataves are finally hatching:2thumb:
Cant wait to see these guys grow: victory:


----------



## Bradley

Chameleoco said:


> Well after a long 10 months the tamataves are finally hatching:2thumb:
> Cant wait to see these guys grow: victory:


Very nice


----------



## Chameleoco

Bradley said:


> Very nice


 

Cheers Bradley,been a long wait:lol2:


----------



## Oski1

Chameleoco said:


> Well after a long 10 months the tamataves are finally hatching:2thumb:
> Cant wait to see these guys grow: victory:


Very nice!! Are they all reserved?


----------



## Chameleoco

No Not yet Oski1.:2thumb:
these guys will leaving us around end july time depending growth rate: victory:


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> No Not yet Oski1.:2thumb:
> these guys will leaving us around end july time depending growth rate: victory:


Congratulations.:mf_dribble:

What do you mean none are reserved??? I want a couple of females and im sure ive been dropping enough hints for as long as i care to remember!!! lol

Have you decided what the prices going to be yet mate? :whistling2:


----------



## Chameleoco

benton1576 said:


> Congratulations.:mf_dribble:
> 
> What do you mean none are reserved??? I want a couple of females and im sure ive been dropping enough hints for as long as i care to remember!!! lol
> 
> Have you decided what the prices going to be yet mate? :whistling2:


 
cheers Mark:lol2:
all the details are here.
Live Blog
we can put you down for some females no problem.


----------



## benton1576

Cool, 

Ill have a word with the Mrs and meybe wash a few extra dishes, get the hoover out more and make her breakfast in bed for a few weeks. That should get me the answer im looking for!!!

Can you provisionally reserve 2 females for me until i get a definite answer please?


----------



## Bradley

bradleymarky said:


> what is the best temp to keep panthers at.....ive read so many different info.....my little boys is 85 at the moment


I keep my males basking spot at 90f but anything from about 86-92f


----------



## Chameleoco

benton1576 said:


> Cool,
> 
> Ill have a word with the Mrs and meybe wash a few extra dishes, get the hoover out more and make her breakfast in bed for a few weeks. That should get me the answer im looking for!!!
> 
> Can you provisionally reserve 2 females for me until i get a definite answer please?


 
:lol2:

No problem:2thumb:


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> Well after a long 10 months the tamataves are finally hatching:2thumb:
> Cant wait to see these guys grow: victory:


I don't suppose you have unrelated pairs as yet?


----------



## Chameleoco

kopstar said:


> I don't suppose you have unrelated pairs as yet?


Unfortunatly no unrelated pairs:bash:we are looking for another male to pair with wc female we have so we can offer unrelated pairs next year: victory:


----------



## Scaler

Hier,

Any recomendations for a mid sized Chameleon for in the future, one that i could get out and about ... ?? ta :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Scaler said:


> Hier,
> 
> Any recomendations for a mid sized Chameleon for in the future, one that i could get out and about ... ?? ta :2thumb:


All chameleons do not liked being handeled and if you want a chameleon and it is your first a panther or veiled is best, but these are the bigger chameleons out there


----------



## Scaler

Which is bigger of the two, are one sex smaller than the other .. ?? would a 21 by 21 inch viv and 3 ft high sufice, and if you have removabnle brances in the viv then you could get one out easier and less stressfull .. ??? ta .. :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Scaler said:


> Which is bigger of the two, are one sex smaller than the other .. ?? would a 21 by 21 inch viv and 3 ft high sufice, and if you have removabnle brances in the viv then you could get one out easier and less stressfull .. ??? ta .. :2thumb:


Veiled and panthers are about the smae. females are smaller than males but I would not reccomend getting a female as they will leay eggs and if not given a sutible egg laying place they will die, basically alot more hard work than a male. A male veiled or panther will need a 4 feet high 2 feet square screen cage and a female will be ok in a 3 feet high 18 inch square screen cage. Chameloens do not like handeling at all and can get very stressed wich can case illness and lead to death. if you are considering getting one do as much research as you can!


----------



## Scaler

Thanks, my research is in it's infancy for sure ... !! I have an idea that will mean little or no handling .. :2thumb:


----------



## veiledchameleon-owner

[URL=http://img24.imageshack.us/i/img00598201101141227.jpg my sunshine! She's so cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparklepire

Sundance, the seven year old panther cham! <3











Not had him long but he's putting on weight and looking nice and bright.


----------



## Bradley

he is very bright isnt he!


----------



## 666PIT9

anyone got pics of Von Hohnels Chameleon's (Chamaeleo hoehnelii) litters : / ??

how small are thier new borns ?
:hmm:


----------



## Chameleoco

hi mate there is a video on our blog of some hoenelli babies:2thumb:
Live Blog


----------



## reptilezoo

Hi guys,
Was wondering if you could help me out. Does anyone have the book: chameleons (herpetocultural library) by Gary ferguson? If anyone does, could you tell me how much they describe the mechanism in colour change because I am writing a paper on it for Uni and I can't seem to find any info on just chameleons except the 'Chameleon Handbook'. This will help me decide whether I need to buy it or not.

Thanks in advance
Luke


----------



## beckih1979

We have a young panther cham (3.5 months) and have so far fed him crix, hoppers and dubias. What else should I try him on? I was going to try mealworms but keep reading conflicting opinions on whether they should have them or not.


----------



## bradleymarky

mealworms have a hard exo-skeleton and can cause impaction so i would give them a miss.........what you are feeding sounds fine....maybe give silkworms a try


----------



## Bradley

bradleymarky said:


> mealworms have a hard exo-skeleton and can cause impaction so i would give them a miss.........what you are feeding sounds fine....maybe give silkworms a try


silkworms are greta if you can find a place that has them in stock


----------



## bradleymarky

Bradley said:


> silkworms are greta if you can find a place that has them in stock


i normally get mine from ebay but it does cost a few quid to keep buying more food


----------



## Bradley

bradleymarky said:


> i normally get mine from ebay but it does cost a few quid to keep buying more food


Yh the food does usually cost a bit. i got mine from kempton


----------



## Doidge

whats the best viv on the market atm to house a male panther cham. dont rely like the idea of a all screen enclosure. may get to cold for him and dont rely want to leve a high power light on all night. saving the planet and all that


----------



## bradleymarky

Doidge said:


> whats the best viv on the market atm to house a male panther cham. dont rely like the idea of a all screen enclosure. may get to cold for him and dont rely want to leve a high power light on all night. saving the planet and all that


the all screen cages are the best for panthers, i was a bit worried about the cold at night as i live in the coldest place in the universe (huddersfield) but they do need a lot of ventilation...........got my reptibreeze from surrey reptiles for £78 posted which is very good, you could buy a wood and glass one but you will have to mesh the top


----------



## Nosy Be

I used to use modified reptibreeze vivs (3 sides blocked with foam board) until I found Walkabout Reptiles Vivariums more expensive but imo worth every penny.

Check them out HERE


----------



## Doidge

good idea. but 3ft tall glass is a lot of money. could do it with wood but i want to keep live plants but someone told me after time the wood will root with the heat and dampness. how long do u think he would last in the largest exo terra tank the 3x18x2 ?. wish the 3ft tall ones would come out now lol


----------



## Nosy Be

Glass vivs not recommended for sub adult/adult panthers/yemen, although they are ok for hatchlings.


----------



## bradleymarky

i was thinking about getting some morio worms for my panther to try
but not sure about the size of them, my cham is only 7-8 months and wasnt sure if he will struggle to get them down


----------



## beckih1979

Thanks guys I will try to source some silkworms and give them a go. My theory is to try as much variety while he is young so he doesn't become too fussy in the months to come.


----------



## Bradley

bradleymarky said:


> i was thinking about getting some morio worms for my panther to try
> but not sure about the size of them, my cham is only 7-8 months and wasnt sure if he will struggle to get them down


I started giving my male morios at about 5 months and he had no difficulty


----------



## bradleymarky

Bradley said:


> I started giving my male morios at about 5 months and he had no difficulty


what should i feed them on.....carrott, lettuce cabbage that kinda thing


----------



## spikes2212

Also with the babies you can place wax worm in your hand and with persistence they will feed from hand I have a male yamen who is a stunner and a female but she not too good, got her off here and had bad bone matter and is still very sick, her owners where told to keep in a wooden viv, so £171 out of pocket and she is still alive on four hourly feeds if she makes a full recovery she is going to be super tame


----------



## spikes2212




----------



## Bradley

spikes2212 said:


> image]image[/URL]


Image wont show


----------



## spikes2212

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/spikes2212-albums-new-collection-picture134336-larry.jpg

you can see the male and felmale in my album as well as my other reptis


----------



## Bradley

nice male!! where did he come from?


----------



## GAD58Y

*nosy faly males*

heres a couple of males




















has anyone seen this mark before on there babies,when he hatched he had a white mark on his side and now its turning black/green,could this be a birth mark?

graeme


----------



## steven1989

*Gandhi*

Here's a few pictures of my chameleon Gandhi. He's a Low Peid Veiled / Yemen. Born 30/04/10. I got him August 2010 from Jamie an Laura at Chameleoco. He was my first chameleon, just got my second a few days ago which is a nosy faly / ambilobe its only 3months. I havnt had any previous exspirence with reptiles, all i have done is follow the care sheets and advice from Chameleoco. i hope you like what you see 

This is the day i got him August 2010;
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ed-yemen-chameleon-picture133961-dsc00670.jpg

September 2010;
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ed-yemen-chameleon-picture133966-dsc00719.jpg

January 2011;
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ed-yemen-chameleon-picture133971-dscn0143.jpg

February 2011;
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...d-yemen-chameleon-picture133972-wp-000057.jpg

March 2011;
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...d-yemen-chameleon-picture133976-wp-000065.jpg

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...d-yemen-chameleon-picture133975-wp-000064.jpg

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...d-yemen-chameleon-picture133980-wp-000090.jpg


----------



## MuJi

GAD58Y said:


> heres a couple of males
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> has anyone seen this mark before on there babies,when he hatched he had a white mark on his side and now its turning black/green,could this be a birth mark?
> 
> graeme


hi mate, did this start as a small black which progressed to that size or did it just appear from the white?


----------



## GAD58Y

MuJi said:


> hi mate, did this start as a small black which progressed to that size or did it just appear from the white?


 
hi mate
it hatched with a white patch,which turned a black and green colour over a couple of weeks.

graeme


----------



## RGB

Hi, i'm current;y putting together a chameleon vivarium. Would anyone know if this netting would be any good? 
Greenhouse Shading from Homebase.co.uk


----------



## Bradley

Could work well


----------



## reptilezoo

RGB said:


> Hi, i'm current;y putting together a chameleon vivarium. Would anyone know if this netting would be any good?
> Greenhouse Shading from Homebase.co.uk


I've used this netting for a hinged door on a cham viv. Bit too flexible for my liking, but it does keep the chams and food in so in that sense it does work and a cheaper alternative to steel fine mesh.


----------



## steven1989

*Male - Nosy faly cross ambilobe - Born 25/12/2010*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/steven1989-albums-
nosy-faly-ambilobe-picture134451-wp-000122.jpg

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...osy-faly-ambilobe-picture134450-wp-000117.jpg


----------



## RGB

reptilezoo said:


> I've used this netting for a hinged door on a cham viv. Bit too flexible for my liking, but it does keep the chams and food in so in that sense it does work and a cheaper alternative to steel fine mesh.


:2thumb:Thanks. I'm planning on having it for the front face of about 4'x5' so will probably split this into 4 sections so the material isn't stretched across a wide area.


----------



## Joemk4

I have moved my question from the thread as I think it should be in a seperate thread as not to clogg this one up 

I cant wait to get a Chameleon when I have the spece (about 4 months and counting!!!)


----------



## TommyBurt

just ordered a 4x2x2ft reptibreeze from surrey pet supplies how long do they usually take to deliver this item i assume a lot of chameleon keepers have ordered it from them


----------



## bradleymarky

TommyBurt said:


> just ordered a 4x2x2ft reptibreeze from surrey pet supplies how long do they usually take to deliver this item i assume a lot of chameleon keepers have ordered it from them


got mine from there and it took 3 days iirc pain to put together........took the wife ages :devil:


----------



## TommyBurt

bradleymarky said:


> got mine from there and it took 3 days iirc pain to put together........took the wife ages :devil:


:lol2: thanks been waiting ages to get a chameleon hopefully mine will arrive on tuesday i live in hope


----------



## bradleymarky

TommyBurt said:


> :lol2: thanks been waiting ages to get a chameleon hopefully mine will arrive on tuesday i live in hope


what cham you getting ?


----------



## TommyBurt

bradleymarky said:


> what cham you getting ?


panther chameleon mitsio or ambilobe or might even get a veiled as of yet i am undecided


----------



## bradleymarky

TommyBurt said:


> panther chameleon mitsio or ambilobe or might even get a veiled as of yet i am undecided


if you do get a veiled get a male (females have problems with eggs) ive got a male ambilobe and hes quite friendly but yemens can be grumpy


----------



## TommyBurt

yeah thats what im trying to do cannot be asked with the whole egg bin thing yeah i have seen veileds can be a bit hissy i was going to purchase the veiled in my local but the male got sold


----------



## bradleymarky

TommyBurt said:


> yeah thats what im trying to do cannot be asked with the whole egg bin thing yeah i have seen they can be a bit hissy


have you decided where you are buying the cham from


----------



## TommyBurt

bradleymarky said:


> have you decided where you are buying the cham from


no not yet was going to be my local but there are no longer any males on offer so still looking about got the lighting sorted a 60w bulb with a reptisun 5.0 uv bulb need to get an unbrella plant from somewhere


----------



## bradleymarky

TommyBurt said:


> no not yet was going to be my local but there are no longer any males on offer so still looking about got the lighting sorted a 60w bulb with a reptisun 5.0 uv bulb need to get an unbrella plant from somewhere


i would use the 10.0 and sit it on top of the cage with a reflector around it, the 5.0 would be ok if it was inside.........i always go with 10.0 outside and 5.0 inside.....60 watt bulb will be fine to start with but you might find it will take you a few days to get the temps right...umbrellas are fine and can be bought at bnq or home base, iwould see if any member on here is selling chams...not pet shop ones


----------



## TommyBurt

bradleymarky said:


> i would use the 10.0 and sit it on top of the cage with a reflector around it, the 5.0 would be ok if it was inside.........i always go with 10.0 outside and 5.0 inside.....60 watt bulb will be fine to start with but you might find it will take you a few days to get the temps right...umbrellas are fine and can be bought at bnq or home base, iwould see if any member on here is selling chams...not pet shop ones


yeah i was told that panthers can have a 60w and veiled may want it a bit hotter ah ok i will go for the 10.0 yeah im going up homebase soon for some paint will the repti sun go in the exo terra duel top fixture my local can be a bit pricey so i will most likely buy off here


----------



## bradleymarky

TommyBurt said:


> yeah i was told that panthers can have a 60w and veiled may want it a bit hotter ah ok i will go for the 10.0 yeah im going up homebase soon for some paint will the repti sun go in the exo terra duel top fixture my local can be a bit pricey so i will most likely buy off here


by reptisun do you mean the coil uv bulb


----------



## TommyBurt

bradleymarky said:


> by reptisun do you mean the coil uv bulb


the reptisun uv tube 10.0


----------



## bradleymarky

TommyBurt said:


> the reptisun uv tube


ye ok, i thought you mean tht ecoli bulb when you mentioned the canopy top...give us 2 minutes and i will put a couple of piccies up of my bulb, uv and cage


----------



## TommyBurt

bradleymarky said:


> ye ok, i thought you mean tht ecoli bulb when you mentioned the canopy top...give us 2 minutes and i will put a couple of piccies up of my bulb, uv and cage


ah thanks that would be a big help


----------



## bradleymarky

http://









http://


----------



## TommyBurt

very nice set up right im sorted now thanks for the help just gotta buy the plants and get a dome


----------



## bradleymarky

TommyBurt said:


> very nice set up right im sorted now thanks for the help just gotta buy the plants and get a dome


no probs, theres a guy selling panthers in biggleswade (bedford) in the classifieds lizard section but it depends how much you want to pay....good luck and post some piccies when your all set up


----------



## bradleymarky

bradleymarky said:


> no probs, theres a guy selling panthers in biggleswade (bedford) in the classifieds lizard section but it depends how much you want to pay....good luck and post some piccies when your all set up


meant to say check preloved for chams in your area.....if your not a member and need a to contact someone let me know and i will help you out


----------



## TommyBurt

bradleymarky said:


> meant to say check preloved for chams in your area.....if your not a member and need a to contact someone let me know and i will help you out


ah thanks yeah i will check it out and will post pics


----------



## Bradley

TommyBurt said:


> very nice set up right im sorted now thanks for the help just gotta buy the plants and get a dome


looks like you are just about sorted. For chams try cham 25 or lilly exotics will have some male ambilobes vailable soon


----------



## balmybaldwin

*Time to move to a bigger viv?*

Hello all, 

I've had my baby Panther for about a month now, and he's eating like a horse, and has now nearly doubled in size (about 3" SVL) and he is beginning to look a little small in his starter viv...(a 18"x18"x18" Exo) (I think he has about a week before he needs to move) I already have a large viv ready for when he is an adult (a 4x2x2 screen cage). I am quite keen to move him up to a bigger cage, but I still think the adult cage is a bit too big at the moment so I am considering getting him an in between Cage

Do you think this is a good idea or should I move him straight to his larger cage? (the money is irrelevant I want what's best for him)

Thanks for your help

Ed & Felix


----------



## spikes2212

Wow that little one looks pretty?? my girl is still holding on to life going to take agets to get her back to full heath I bought her off here


----------



## bradleymarky

balmybaldwin said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've had my baby Panther for about a month now, and he's eating like a horse, and has now nearly doubled in size (about 3" SVL) and he is beginning to look a little small in his starter viv...(a 18"x18"x18" Exo) (I think he has about a week before he needs to move) I already have a large viv ready for when he is an adult (a 4x2x2 screen cage). I am quite keen to move him up to a bigger cage, but I still think the adult cage is a bit too big at the moment so I am considering getting him an in between Cage
> 
> Do you think this is a good idea or should I move him straight to his larger cage? (the money is irrelevant I want what's best for him)
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Ed & Felix


he will be fine in the bigger cage but if you are worried about him finding the food use a pot, i bought my reptibreeze from surrey reptiles £78 delivered


----------



## bradleymarky

just bought some morio worms and they are bigger than i imagined so im not sure if my little boy will be ble to manage them or not, they seem about 2 inch long


----------



## rob-stl-07

Very Nice


----------



## spikes2212

Just remember to remove any cricket out from them at night time as they attack the Chameleons at night when they sleep found this out my first week of having them so now any crickets left I remove


----------



## Geckonomics

My new Jackson on his first trip to the bottom of his cage.
His name is Spike!


----------



## spikes2212

very nice looks lovely


----------



## Bradley

Geckonomics said:


> My new Jackson on his first trip to the bottom of his cage.
> His name is Spike!
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 are you going to be putting him in a screen cage?


----------



## ginna

Bradley said:


> are you going to be putting him in a screen cage?


by the looks of it , it is a half and half


----------



## vetdebbie

I think these species do better at high humidity and low temps. Mesh is not good for all chams.


----------



## balmybaldwin

bradleymarky said:


> he will be fine in the bigger cage but if you are worried about him finding the food use a pot, i bought my reptibreeze from surrey reptiles £78 delivered



Yes, got mine there too... but Its driving distance for me, it's good to be ableto browse and compare soo much equipment:2thumb:

Anyway, thought I'd give you a little update on Felix (the brother of Katcham's Simba)... he's now had his second shed with me, and seems to have nearly doubled in size. He's now up to 9g (arrived at 3g, and feeding on small locusts now (not just hatchlings:2thumb and i've caught him munching a few claci worms too! And he's still getting flies at the moment, but only because they keep rehatching.. i think they are a bit small now!

As I said he seems to have doubled in size, so i've started getting his adult cage ready and have gone and bought a proper rain system instead of the rubbish habba mist:devil:. As a consequence I now have a very wet lounge floor:blush: oops!

It's going to take me a week or so to set up i think but I'm already thinking his current viv is too small!

Anyway, I've updated my photos on Flikr:


A close up in the mirror (12wk) by balmybaldwin, on Flickr

Getting bigger (12wk) by balmybaldwin, on Flickr

In Cleaning Plant by balmybaldwin, on Flickr

@10 weeks by balmybaldwin, on Flickr

Showing his dewlap red (12 wks) by balmybaldwin, on Flickr

And my fav, althoguh I couldn't get the focus as I was scared he would take a leap!:

A little fired up! (12wks) by balmybaldwin, on Flickr

Hope you like!

Ed & Felix


----------



## Bradley

balmybaldwin said:


> Yes, got mine there too... but Its driving distance for me, it's good to be ableto browse and compare soo much equipment:2thumb:
> 
> Anyway, thought I'd give you a little update on Felix (the brother of Katcham's Simba)... he's now had his second shed with me, and seems to have nearly doubled in size. He's now up to 9g (arrived at 3g, and feeding on small locusts now (not just hatchlings:2thumb and i've caught him munching a few claci worms too! And he's still getting flies at the moment, but only because they keep rehatching.. i think they are a bit small now!
> 
> As I said he seems to have doubled in size, so i've started getting his adult cage ready and have gone and bought a proper rain system instead of the rubbish habba mist:devil:. As a consequence I now have a very wet lounge floor:blush: oops!
> 
> It's going to take me a week or so to set up i think but I'm already thinking his current viv is too small!
> 
> Anyway, I've updated my photos on Flikr:
> [URL="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5052/5571911407_ee9227d552.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5304/5571911117_c18a33f50d.jpg"]image[/URL]
> A close up in the mirror (12wk) by balmybaldwin, on Flickr
> [URL="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5104/5572501112_53979b63bc.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Getting bigger (12wk) by balmybaldwin, on Flickr
> [URL="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5305/5572482710_a7e2df2684.jpg"]image[/URL]
> In Cleaning Plant by balmybaldwin, on Flickr
> [URL="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5069/5571892143_da174697a6.jpg"]image[/URL]
> @10 weeks by balmybaldwin, on Flickr
> [URL="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5109/5571891717_13e51d8eeb.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Showing his dewlap red (12 wks) by balmybaldwin, on Flickr
> 
> And my fav, althoguh I couldn't get the focus as I was scared he would take a leap!:
> [URL="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5105/5572548728_cff3c47212.jpg"]image[/URL]
> A little fired up! (12wks) by balmybaldwin, on Flickr
> 
> Hope you like!
> 
> Ed & Felix


 He is great! got some nice colour on him already


----------



## TommyBurt

those chameleons are awesome still waiting for my repti breeze from surrey pet supplies i ordered it sunday emailed them asking where it was and they said they were out of stock lol just have to wait a bit longer i guess just wish it would say out of stock before i ordered


----------



## ch5

Only had ours for a day, his name is Karma. He has started exploring his 4ft enclosure already.

Chilling on a branch...










And his first suicide mission to the bottom of his Viv!


----------



## balmybaldwin

Ok, SO I'm now half way through setting up Felix's adult viv... a 4x2x2 Reptibreeze and its driving me nuts... 

Those that have reptibreezes - how did you attach things like rain systems, climbing logs etc - just wire through the mesh or is there some better neater way of doing this?

So far I have managed to cover 2 sides of the viv with a waterproof board (so that I don't need to worry about water runnign down the walls of my lounge!) and even this was hard to attach - used sealant and some bulldog clips - I find out tonight if this has worked!

This means I can at least attach things to the boards, but I need to mount the water sprayers on to the mesh on the opposite side!

Help!:2wallbang:


----------



## Chameleoco

Installing a MistKing Nozzle 101. - Chameleon Forums

have a read of this:no1:


----------



## Oski1

balmybaldwin said:


> Anyway, I've updated my photos on Flikr:
> [URL=http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5052/5571911407_ee9227d552.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5304/5571911117_c18a33f50d.jpg]image[/URL]
> A close up in the mirror (12wk) by balmybaldwin, on Flickr
> [URL=http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5104/5572501112_53979b63bc.jpg]image[/URL]
> Getting bigger (12wk) by balmybaldwin, on Flickr
> [URL=http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5305/5572482710_a7e2df2684.jpg]image[/URL]
> In Cleaning Plant by balmybaldwin, on Flickr
> [URL=http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5069/5571892143_da174697a6.jpg]image[/URL]
> @10 weeks by balmybaldwin, on Flickr
> [URL=http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5109/5571891717_13e51d8eeb.jpg]image[/URL]
> Showing his dewlap red (12 wks) by balmybaldwin, on Flickr
> 
> And my fav, althoguh I couldn't get the focus as I was scared he would take a leap!:
> [URL=http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5105/5572548728_cff3c47212.jpg]image[/URL]
> A little fired up! (12wks) by balmybaldwin, on Flickr
> 
> Hope you like!
> 
> Ed & Felix


He is looking very nice, some nice colour there:2thumb:


----------



## balmybaldwin

Chameleoco said:


> Installing a MistKing Nozzle 101. - Chameleon Forums
> 
> have a read of this:no1:


 
THanks for this... was thinking I'd probably need to do something like this.


----------



## Chameleoco

no probs,: victory:


----------



## skittles

*male veiled chameleon*

hi all just joined a few mins ago .live in ireland .i keep 2 chinese water dragons male and female and 1 male bearded dragon and 1 veiled chameleon

girlfriend bought me the veiled chameleon for christmas 3 months ago .he was only a baby when we got him and now 3 months later hes geting huge . hes very happy in his tank ,always bright colours and feeds very well but the second i go near him in his tank to pick him up or let him out he opens his mouth and hisses and tries to bite me but when i have food he will galdly come to the front of the cage .will he ever calm down.have ordered a 4ft high cage for him and just wondering how i am going to be able to get him into it without stressing him out or getting bitten.he gets very feisty

thanks


----------



## Lex

Guess what these are from?


----------



## _Ben_

Lex said:


> image
> 
> Guess what these are from?


Are these from your latest additions?


----------



## Lex

_Ben_ said:


> Are these from your latest additions?


No they are not from the carpets. To be fair I'll never find the eggs in the carpet viv unless I am very lucky. To be fair I only found these ones because one of the plants was on it's side and a very messy pile of soil was in it's place. 

You know. Little clues like that.


----------



## _Ben_

Lex said:


> No they are not from the carpets. To be fair I'll never find the eggs in the carpet viv unless I am very lucky. To be fair I only found these ones because one of the plants was on it's side and a very messy pile of soil was in it's place.
> 
> You know. Little clues like that.


Well I am all out of ideas :lol2:

But in a related subject, I havent seen photos of your carpets......:whistling2: (chameleons that is, not your flooring!)


----------



## Lex

_Ben_ said:


> Well I am all out of ideas :lol2:
> 
> But in a related subject, I havent seen photos of your carpets......:whistling2: (chameleons that is, not your flooring!)


I have some somewhere. But I am currently using the phone to communicate, and the camera on that is, well, terrible.


----------



## Bradley

are they quad eggs?


----------



## Lex

Bradley said:


> are they quad eggs?


Nope. I have had quad eggs in the past however. Looking for another lady at the moment to give them another go this year. Almost got some from Hamm (or rather my lady did) but went for the carpets instead.


----------



## Lex

Right here you go Ben. Some quick snaps on the phone. 



















And just for the full effect. It's not pretty on the outside. But at least it's got pretties on the inside.


----------



## _Ben_

Lex said:


> Right here you go Ben. Some quick snaps on the phone.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And just for the full effect. It's not pretty on the outside. But at least it's got pretties on the inside.
> 
> image


Ooooo lovely :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Lex said:


> Nope. I have had quad eggs in the past however. Looking for another lady at the moment to give them another go this year. Almost got some from Hamm (or rather my lady did) but went for the carpets instead.


fishers?


----------



## Lex

Bradley said:


> fishers?


Yup! Exciting stuff no?


----------



## spikes2212

Very nice set up my 10 month old loves he's outside rope set up around the house, the only problem is him pooing lol


----------



## Bradley

Lex said:


> Yup! Exciting stuff no?


very exciting i know someone else on here has fisher eggs aswell


----------



## Lex

Bradley said:


> very exciting i know someone else on here has fisher eggs aswell


Very! Pass my details onto them so that I can compare notes. But all accounts they can be absolute gits to get through to hatching.


----------



## LittlemissJ

skittles said:


> hi all just joined a few mins ago .live in ireland .i keep 2 chinese water dragons male and female and 1 male bearded dragon and 1 veiled chameleon
> 
> girlfriend bought me the veiled chameleon for christmas 3 months ago .he was only a baby when we got him and now 3 months later hes geting huge . hes very happy in his tank ,always bright colours and feeds very well but the second i go near him in his tank to pick him up or let him out he opens his mouth and hisses and tries to bite me but when i have food he will galdly come to the front of the cage .will he ever calm down.have ordered a 4ft high cage for him and just wondering how i am going to be able to get him into it without stressing him out or getting bitten.he gets very feisty
> 
> thanks


Hi my name is jayne. I only joined the other day aswell.. Freddy my waterdragon did the same when i first got him ( now he has turned out to be a her). But what I used to do was just sit there with my arm in the tank and eventually after a few month she climbed up now she sits on shoulder when I do the housework. It takes time but its worth it.


----------



## Chameleoco

Bradley said:


> very exciting i know someone else on here has fisher eggs aswell


 
:lol2::whistling2:


----------



## Bradley

Chameleoco said:


> :lol2::whistling2:


 yeah lol will have to pass those details on. maybe that person will come along in time anyway!!!!


----------



## Chameleoco

Our little fishcers laid 15 b4 christmas all looking well.


quick change of subject.
All the tamataves have hatched:no1:& ankarea's 2 out more sweating:mf_dribble:


----------



## Lex

Chameleoco said:


> Our little fishcers laid 15 b4 christmas all looking well.
> 
> 
> quick change of subject.
> All the tamataves have hatched:no1:& ankarea's 2 out more sweating:mf_dribble:


This is mines first clutch so only seven. But they are perfect. What incubation regime did you use?


----------



## Chameleoco

hi lex
we incubate them under the stairs where it stays at around 18/19c in complete darkness in hatchrite incubation medium.found none of the eggs have molded out all 16 all have veins and look healthy,but unfortunatly the female passed away 4 weeks after deposition.:devil:

ill get some pics of the eggs up 2mo if u like? 
K.Fischers mating

jamie


----------



## benton1576

skittles said:


> hi all just joined a few mins ago .live in ireland .i keep 2 chinese water dragons male and female and 1 male bearded dragon and 1 veiled chameleon
> 
> girlfriend bought me the veiled chameleon for christmas 3 months ago .he was only a baby when we got him and now 3 months later hes geting huge . hes very happy in his tank ,always bright colours and feeds very well but the second i go near him in his tank to pick him up or let him out he opens his mouth and hisses and tries to bite me but when i have food he will galdly come to the front of the cage .will he ever calm down.have ordered a 4ft high cage for him and just wondering how i am going to be able to get him into it without stressing him out or getting bitten.he gets very feisty
> 
> thanks


Havnt had the problem off getting a chameleon from the viv before but i know that when i had my veiled he used to hiss and try to bite. He never actually bit me though, just hit me with his head, i think it was more to try to deter me but i just got in there and he soon got the hint!!! If i was scared of getting bitten i would get the chameleon to climb onto a branch and put it into the new viv, saves losing a finger and stressing it out. :2thumb:


----------



## Evie

Just thought I'd join in and share this picture of my beautiful 8 month old boy


----------



## Bradley

very nice!!!!!


----------



## Evie

Thanks - he was so tiny and fragile looking when I first got him I was convinced I was going to mess it up and lose him but he's done so well :flrt:


----------



## Bradley

where is he from?


----------



## Evie

I got him from Doncaster in September but I spent too long thinking about it so all the bigger ones had gone by the time I'd made up my mind to go for it :lol2:


----------



## Bradley

oh nice he is stunning!!!


----------



## Boswellox

can someone tell me, is it ok to use a ceramic heater with a veiled with the uv tube as the only source of light? or do they need their heat source to give off light during the day?


----------



## ginna

Boswellox said:


> can someone tell me, is it ok to use a ceramic heater with a veiled with the uv tube as the only source of light? or do they need their heat source to give off light during the day?


good question cos i have one of them , wonder if they would be any good


----------



## Oski1

Evie said:


> Just thought I'd join in and share this picture of my beautiful 8 month old boy
> 
> image


Very nice panther you have there!


----------



## Bradley

ginna said:


> good question cos i have one of them , wonder if they would be any good


I would use another light source. this way the cham can visually see where the heat is


----------



## balmybaldwin

RIght, so managed to get Felix's new home set-up yesterday, but still need to sort out drainage.

Does anyone else use the Lucky Reptile Humidity control? I've hooked this up to a rain system, and the problem I'm having is that although the rain system is very good and soaks the enclosure, the sensor seems to take quite a while to register the increase in humidity...

I've set target humidity at 80%, with 20% switch variance (so in theory it should allow Hum to fall to 60% before raining again), and I've set it to 30% at night (so it doesn't rain)

The problem is that after 2 mins of misting (and a large puddle on the lounge floor) the humidity Control has still not registered the increase in humidity (my other Hygrometers are showing much higher humididty levels), so I stop the rain manually, and 5 mins later the humidity is registering at 98% on the HC

I have a hygrometer sensor right next to the HC sensor so it can't be localised humidity... 

I've had to go home from work to check it all again today, and again I have a minor flood and Oscar the BD is looking nervously at the approaching flood :gasp:

Any ideas?

Thanks

Ed & Felix 
(and Oscar)


----------



## Bradley

I would just have the rain sytem on a timer. 
I water for two mins a 8am
2mins at 12
2mins at 3.30
2mins at 5
2 mins at 6.30


----------



## Bradley

some pics of the animals and cages


----------



## Bradley




----------



## Bradley




----------



## Chameleoco

looking good bradley,gilberts starting to get his colours now:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

yes he is. havent seen him fired up yet and he doesnt do anything when he sees himself in the mirror yet so will have to wait ad see!


----------



## Bradley

..................


----------



## Oski1

Panther is looking Very nice Bradley!,


----------



## Bradley

thanks!


----------



## schumi

he looks really nice bradley his colors are coming through nice.
ive just paired up my nosey be's so hopefully eggs soon,
just got to pair up my ambanjas and sambavas now


----------



## Bradley

would be good to see more sambavas about. May be after a female soon!


----------



## spikes2212

Ya all very nice, I had a funny moment with my Yamen he hisss alot so just ignor him when I let him out and sometims handle when this week he did a new thnig that made friends laugh when he hit me square on the nose with his tounge very funny for eveny one else but not for me


----------



## Lex

Just a quickie.


----------



## balmybaldwin

Hmmm, With this warmer weather, I cam e home yesterday to find my basking bulbs dimmed out completely, and cage temp at 82f (was a bit lower towards the bottom)... so obviously I'm putting a smaller bulb in the holder today...

But this made me think about the summer to come and what do people do when the temps are 30c outside... do you all have air con setup to keep the ambient temps down or do you mist more etc?

Suddenly a bit concerned I might need air con in the room for the summer to keep Felix cool?


----------



## schumi

heres a couple of my panthers, and a couple of others:2thumb:
heres my male nosey be. 









heres my female nosey be









heres my male sambava









here my female sambava.









heres my male ambanja.









heres my yemen.









heres one of my pygmys









sorry about the pic quality taken with an iphone


----------



## Oski1

schumi said:


> heres a couple of my panthers, and a couple of others:2thumb:
> heres my male nosey be.
> image
> 
> heres my female nosey be
> image
> 
> heres my male sambava
> image
> 
> here my female sambava.
> image
> 
> heres my male ambanja.
> image
> 
> heres my yemen.
> image
> 
> heres one of my pygmys
> image
> 
> sorry about the pic quality taken with an iphone



Very nice some stunner's there,:2thumb:


----------



## Evie

schumi said:


> heres a couple of my panthers, and a couple of others:2thumb:
> heres my male nosey be.
> image
> 
> heres my male ambanja.
> image
> 
> 
> sorry about the pic quality taken with an iphone


Gorgeous! I can't tell the difference between the nosy be and the ambanja. I have one that I thought was an ambanja but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Oski1

*Few of mine*

A few new pictures and a few older ones,































































:2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

Just an update on my Masoala, They are doing fantastic. Female has just gone through a shed. The Male is getting whiter by the day. Today i didnt even recognise him as his colours have changed so much in the space of a week, I was away from home for the last week BTW. They are both eating, drinking and deficating fine, very active in fact. I weighed the Male today too, he is 218g. I didnt measure him as he is a bit grumpy, perhaps about to shed himself too. I think it will be about 6 months before the female is of adequate size to breed as he is a monster of a chameleon, the biggest I have ever seen!!


----------



## bhoy67

by any chance do any of you feed your chams dubia roaches?


----------



## benton1576

bhoy67 said:


> by any chance do any of you feed your chams dubia roaches?


All the time!


----------



## bhoy67

good as im goin to start my own source its just every care sheet iv read doesnt include them goin to be owning my first chams in a few weeks yemens to be exact so excited so just checking:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

.............


----------



## Chameleoco

camera out again:lol2:


----------



## Chameleoco

all the tams are out now:2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> camera out again:lol2:


Very nice! Is that Tamatave the sire of the females im buying from you?


----------



## Chameleoco

benton1576 said:


> Very nice! Is that Tamatave the sire of the females im buying from you?


Yes he's the one:2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

Fantastic, Hes better than i remember. Ive only seen fired up pics of him. Any chnce of getting a few pics emailed across? I can PM you my email add if you promise not to laugh at it! lol

BTW, you should see my Masoala now, hes getting some stunning whites coming through. Im looking forward to his 1st shed to get rid of that dirty wild skin and see whats underneath!

Ill post some pics once hes shed, the difference is amazing!


----------



## Chameleoco

no problem,send it over:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Chameleoco said:


> camera out again:lol2:


what is the cham in the middle? and also is there anychance we can see pics of your cham room:2thumb:


----------



## GAD58Y

Chameleoco said:


> camera out again:lol2:


great pics mate

graeme


----------



## Bradley

It would be great if everyone could get pics up of their set ups whatever the species, great or small!


----------



## Chameleoco

Bradley said:


> what is the cham in the middle? and also is there anychance we can see pics of your cham room:2thumb:


 

that cham is called Ropey our antahala,we got him before christmas last year.
he's just coming round to a good eating & drinking routine, he was in bad shape when he came to us,which is a pain as the female is receptive & ready to go:bash:

ill get some pics up soon of the cham rooms:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

cool never heard of that locale. Did he come from outside the uk?


----------



## Chameleoco

GAD58Y said:


> great pics mate
> 
> graeme


 
cheers Graeme:2thumb:
how are your faly's getting on?


----------



## Chameleoco

Bradley said:


> cool never heard of that locale. Did he come from outside the uk?


 
Yeah they were collected @ hamm.


----------



## GAD58Y

Chameleoco said:


> cheers Graeme:2thumb:
> how are your faly's getting on?


they are doing great mate,they are eating like crazy and growing well. 
the males are looking very green at the moment which is great.ill try and get some pics up in the next few days.
heres one from my for sale thread









graeme


----------



## Chameleoco

yh they look great love the whites:2thumb:


----------



## heather carpenter

this is bell my partners wee girl :lol2: x


----------



## MuJi

Chameleoco said:


> camera out again:lol2:


 Great pics mate. Your Antahola is coming on. :mf_dribble:


----------



## MuJi

GAD58Y said:


> they are doing great mate,they are eating like crazy and growing well.
> the males are looking very green at the moment which is great.ill try and get some pics up in the next few days.
> heres one from my for sale thread
> image
> 
> graeme[/QUOTE
> 
> Loving the white markings on this little fella Graeme, nice one. :2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

MuJi said:


> Great pics mate. Your Antahola is coming on. :mf_dribble:


 
its bin hard work,but hopefully we can get him back to full health:2thumb:he already looks like a totally different chameleon to when he came to us.

HAMM BOOBIE PRIZES:devil:


----------



## MuJi

Chameleoco said:


> its bin hard work,but hopefully we can get him back to full health:2thumb:he already looks like a totally different chameleon to when he came to us.
> 
> HAMM BOOBIE PRIZES:devil:


Hard works paying off mate.
We've had those Hamm boobie prizes aswell! Keeps us on on our toes!:whip:


----------



## Chameleoco

MuJi said:


> Hard works paying off mate.
> We've had those Hamm boobie prizes aswell! Keeps us on on our toes!:whip:


 
Cheers dude:2thumb: your not wrong, once bitten twice shy:devil:


----------



## Bradley

saw some lovely cb jacksons the other day £225 sexed pair and soem male high casqued males for £95


----------



## Chameleoco

aye up Julian is this guy from the UII line you got yours from?
Výsledky obrázkù Google pro http://www.sprexx.de/joomla-391/images/zoom/HHWPRI/apollo3.jpg


----------



## MuJi

Chameleoco said:


> aye up Julian is this guy from the UII line you got yours from?
> Výsledky obrázkù Google pro http://www.sprexx.de/joomla-391/images/zoom/HHWPRI/apollo3.jpg


yes we had a couple of females from this guy 18months ago and she layed us 26 big ones yesterday:2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

Result!!!: victoryur female from you paired with jaws did the same yesterday she laid 29 :lol2:


----------



## PhilNDeb

Sorry to but in but wanted to introduce our Panther cham
Woops that didnt work lol no pic GRRR ?????


----------



## MuJi

good work... nice clutch size:2thumb: would love to post pics of the redbar line from hamm but can't post attachments :hmm:


----------



## Chameleoco

e-mail us some & ill put them up for you:2thumb:


----------



## PhilNDeb




----------



## PhilNDeb

*help*

so sorry images wont upload anyone offer any ideas?????


----------



## Chameleoco

PhilNDeb said:


> so sorry images wont upload anyone offer any ideas?????


try this:2thumb:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## MuJi

Chameleoco said:


> e-mail us some & ill put them up for you:2thumb:


nice one jamie, will get some sorted:2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

:gasp::gasp::gasp::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::gasp:!!

:censor: this guy is on fire: victory:

good find Julian:2thumb:


----------



## MuJi

Chameleoco said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::gasp:!!
> 
> :censor: this guy is on fire: victory:
> 
> good find Julian:2thumb:


Cheers dude.
We've got got a pair from this guy, looking forward to see how they bang on.:2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

MuJi said:


> Cheers dude.
> We've got got a pair from this guy, looking forward to see how they bang on.:2thumb:


Yh me too:2thumbut us down for a male: victory:


----------



## MuJi

Chameleoco said:


> Yh me too:2thumbut us down for a male: victory:


Will do mate! the males already showing some nice colours. :2thumb: got a nice male lined up for the female aswell. :whistling2:


----------



## Oski1

GAD58Y said:


> they are doing great mate,they are eating like crazy and growing well.
> the males are looking very green at the moment which is great.ill try and get some pics up in the next few days.
> heres one from my for sale thread
> image
> 
> graeme. :2thumb:They look good already mate!
> 
> 
> 
> Chameleoco said:
> 
> 
> 
> camera out again:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> :2thumb: very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Chameleoco said:
> 
> 
> 
> :gasp::gasp::gasp::mf_dribble::
> :
> :censor: this guy is on fire: victory:
> 
> good find Julian:2thumb:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the red on red Muji!!
> 
> Can not wait to get more!
Click to expand...


----------



## Chameleoco

MuJi said:


> Will do mate! the males already showing some nice colours. :2thumb:* got a nice male lined up for the female aswell. :whistling2:*
> 
> Gonna be some cracking chams about next year : victory:cant wait:2thumb:


----------



## ginna

can you guys help me find some online stores for chameleons so i can get a rough price guide  

i cant seem to find any in the uk they are all in america :/ 

greatly appreciated


----------



## PhilNDeb

cham008.jpg picture by PhilNDeb - Photobucket


----------



## MuJi

PhilNDeb said:


> cham008.jpg picture by PhilNDeb - Photobucket


Nice pics philndeb :2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

:welcome:


Chameleoco said:


> that cham is called Ropey our antahala,we got him before christmas last year.
> he's just coming round to a good eating & drinking routine, he was in bad shape when he came to us,which is a pain as the female is receptive & ready to go:bash:
> 
> ill get some pics up soon of the cham rooms:2thumb:


Would love to see the cham rooms mate. Im looking for inspiration for when i make my workshop/shop/huge 6X5m garden shed!:lol2:
Does anyone know how to register as a business in the UK? Im wanting to setup my reptile shop from home but wholesalers need to see your business address etc so will i just register to my home address? Also, how does paying taxes work out, do you do your own evaluation based on how much you sell that year? Over here in Germany your classed as a private breeder if you sell less than 100 reptiles per year. Is this the same back home?

Ive got so many questions. If anyone can offer me some advise i would be very grateful.


----------



## PhilNDeb

MuJi said:


> Nice pics philndeb :2thumb:


Hiya MuJi the male panther is one of yours so am glad you like him. He is great and is so friendly and wants out when ever he can. We are thinking about getting another!!! :lol2:
Hope you the Mrs are well.


----------



## jb1962

I have a male veiled and he is really lovely.
His sister past away last Thursday only 18 months old.
My next Cham might be a panther if I can find what one I like being there are so many types.. a orange one would be good ?


----------



## Bradley

ambilobies can throw out those colours!


----------



## TommyBurt

*check my set up please - baby veiled chameleon*

ok this is not one of my best tanks but it is only a temp set up for a youngster until it goes into the xl reptibreeze note i have made improvements since this pic was taken such as a background is now in and a dripper has been installed also that plant in there is much bigger than it looks in the pic lol there is a feeding pot tied to a stick at a good angle for tub feeding insect to the little guy let me know what you think and any improvements i could make thanks
















the duel top has a 5.0 and a 2.0 reptisun tube 
there is no dome in the pick but now there is with a 60w housebulb in it

temp ambient 80f basking temp is 93f


----------



## bradleymarky

TommyBurt said:


> ok this is not one of my best tanks but it is only a temp set up for a youngster until it goes into the xl reptibreeze note i have made improvements since this pic was taken such as a background is now in and a dripper has been installed also that plant in there is much bigger than it looks in the pic lol there is a feeding pot tied to a stick at a good angle for tub feeding insect to the little guy let me know what you think and any improvements i could make thanks
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the duel top has a 5.0 and a 2.0 reptisun tube
> there is no dome in the pick but now there is with a 60w housebulb in it
> 
> temp ambient 80f basking temp is 93f


basking spot should be in the low 80`s for a baby and the ambient 70, i would try to make a bit more dense so the cham has somewere to hide


----------



## Bexzini

Yemen cham November/December 2010:




March 2011


----------



## TommyBurt

bradleymarky said:


> basking spot should be in the low 80`s for a baby and the ambient 70, i would try to make a bit more dense so the cham has somewere to hide


ok i shall strive to make it cooler yeah the plant goes all the way to the back i will use another plant to make it more dense how many food items do babies eat a day i would like to use micro crix rather than fruit flies as i hate them bad enough supplying the dart frogs with them i will give them the occasional fruit fly meal for meal diversity


----------



## TommyBurt

Bexzini said:


> Yemen cham November/December 2010:
> 
> 
> [URL="http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/9921/16302910150101383810792.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> March 2011
> 
> [URL="http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/705/19745910150170279320792.jpg"]image[/URL]


he grew fast lol very nice yemen im getting the repti breeze with my birthday money in may so won't be long just can't wait :lol2:


----------



## bradleymarky

TommyBurt said:


> ok i shall strive to make it cooler yeah the plant goes all the way to the back i will use another plant to make it more dense how many food items do babies eat a day i would like to use micro crix rather than fruit flies as i hate them bad enough supplying the dart frogs with them i will give them the occasional fruit fly meal for meal diversity


when my cham was 4 month old i gave her 15-20 crix a day, i also tried silkworms and waxworms but the food can be expensive for the silkworms,i like to wait until the waxworms turn into moths and then feed my cham them.

my panther fell 4 foot to the bottom of his repti today......i nearly cried when he wasnt moving but when i put my hand in he climbed on and went to his basking spot.....he seem ok tonight


----------



## TommyBurt

bradleymarky said:


> when my cham was 4 month old i gave her 15-20 crix a day, i also tried silkworms and waxworms but the food can be expensive for the silkworms,i like to wait until the waxworms turn into moths and then feed my cham them.
> 
> my panther fell 4 foot to the bottom of his repti today......i nearly cried when he wasnt moving but when i put my hand in he climbed on and went to his basking spot.....he seem ok tonight


 
sounds like a plan i have a lot of bugs to choose from at my local i always thought falls like that would kill a chameleon must be a tough guy you have there :2thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

TommyBurt said:


> sounds like a plan i have a lot of bugs to choose from at my local i always thought falls like that would kill a chameleon must be a tough guy you have there :2thumb:


it is part of thier defence mechanism, they do roll over then fall, he was hanging upside down at the time from the roof of the cage.


----------



## TommyBurt

bradleymarky said:


> it is part of thier defence mechanism, they do roll over then fall, he was hanging upside down at the time from the roof of the cage.


ah have all old world species evolved that defence mechanism?


----------



## bradleymarky

TommyBurt said:


> ah have all old world species evolved that defence mechanism?


not sure on that one but chams deffo do the roll and fall


----------



## TommyBurt

bradleymarky said:


> not sure on that one but chams deffo do the roll and fall


kl that's the fall worry lifted a bit thanks


----------



## MuJi

PhilNDeb said:


> Hiya MuJi the male panther is one of yours so am glad you like him. He is great and is so friendly and wants out when ever he can. We are thinking about getting another!!! :lol2:
> Hope you the Mrs are well.


ahhh!! all is well cheers,hope u guys r well, your boy looks in good hands and mimics his father at that age:2thumb:! we have some cracking ambilobes coming up to a month old that have awesome potensial:whip: not that we're trying to encourage u......lol:whistling2:


----------



## PhilNDeb

We are good thanks, we just had 32 yemen babes hatch over the last two weeks, just a couple of eggs to go. You may be getting a call in the next week or two re another panther lol (dont suppose you have anything with any blue colouring).


----------



## MuJi

baby mania!! we no all about that lol..good luck with them:2thumb: if ur looking for blue we have a clutch of nosy be just coming up to 3months young.


----------



## mooshu

Hey guys I fancy breeding hams sometime in the future but I dont have the space for another viv, BUT I could have a bigger viv for a pair if its possible? I dont really know if they can live as a pair though? Does anyone do it?
I was thinking something along the lines of a 5x4x2 with seperate basking sites (obviously :lol2 What do you think?


----------



## balmybaldwin

If you can fit a viv that big, then why not 2 5x2x2s? Or at least build with it with the ability to section off?


----------



## Queenfreak

Can someone please tell me how long i should allow my yemen to wander out of her enclosure at one time/per day? She comes to the front and tries to get out the minute we walk in the room. Sometimes she'll hang out with us, sometimes she wanders in our giant plants, others basks on the windowsill. At first i thought it was due to temps (maybe too high?) but bought a digital thermometer to check and it's on average 86 - 90 in the basking spot and going down to 75-77 on the cool spot.


----------



## mooshu

balmybaldwin said:


> If you can fit a viv that big, then why not 2 5x2x2s? Or at least build with it with the ability to section off?


I like to give more horizontal space than vertical. I take it its possible for a male and female to live as a pair? Wouldn't the female get stressed? I think it would be better to wait until I have more space for another viv!


----------



## Bradley

Queenfreak said:


> Can someone please tell me how long i should allow my yemen to wander out of her enclosure at one time/per day? She comes to the front and tries to get out the minute we walk in the room. Sometimes she'll hang out with us, sometimes she wanders in our giant plants, others basks on the windowsill. At first i thought it was due to temps (maybe too high?) but bought a digital thermometer to check and it's on average 86 - 90 in the basking spot and going down to 75-77 on the cool spot.


she can be out about an hour with temps that hot though she should be ok untill she has had enough and wants to go back


----------



## Bradley

mooshu said:


> I like to give more horizontal space than vertical. I take it its possible for a male and female to live as a pair? Wouldn't the female get stressed? I think it would be better to wait until I have more space for another viv!


Chameleons live in trees so really dont care about horizontal space they much prefer vertical. It really ist a good idea to keep pairs together as the female will get stressed and the male will most of the time try to mate. Also people who have successfully kept in pairs have had much larger enclosures. i personally wouldnt try it. i would only reccomend it with very experienced keepers and only a few species in my mind would be sutible for cohabitation!


----------



## mooshu

Bradley said:


> Chameleons live in trees so really dont care about horizontal space they much prefer vertical. It really ist a good idea to keep pairs together as the female will get stressed and the male will most of the time try to mate. Also people who have successfully kept in pairs have had much larger enclosures. i personally wouldnt try it. i would only reccomend it with very experienced keepers and only a few species in my mind would be sutible for cohabitation!


My thinking was that they live in the canopy so a vertical thermal gradient but travel horizontally! I dont think I'll be keeping them in a pair! Im just going to have to wait for more space! New house I think :lol2:


----------



## Bradley

We all want a bigger house lol. They prefer a vertical gradiat they go lower to cool down


----------



## mooshu

Bradley said:


> We all want a bigger house lol. They prefer a vertical gradiat they go lower to cool down


Thats what I meant :lol2: a vertical thermal gradient, but for more room I think they appreciate horizontal space too!


----------



## bhoy67

sorry to jump in but im pickin up my first cham tom afternoon so excited 
a male yemens who is about 10 weeks old any tips from u cham pros?!:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

leave him be for a few days. When putting him in the viv handle him and let him climb in himself. Put some food in and look that he is drinking but if he doesnt do this for a few days dont be worried. he may hide for a few days aswell but they are all different!


----------



## bradleymarky

bhoy67 said:


> sorry to jump in but im pickin up my first cham tom afternoon so excited
> a male yemens who is about 10 weeks old any tips from u cham pros?!:2thumb::2thumb:


i will need to see photos of your set up so i can nit pick.......only kidding, what is your set up like


----------



## bhoy67

Bradley said:


> leave him be for a few days. When putting him in the viv handle him and let him climb in himself. Put some food in and look that he is drinking but if he doesnt do this for a few days dont be worried. he may hide for a few days aswell but they are all different!


 
cheers m8 and heres a pic of setup


----------



## ginna

check out my build and tell me what you think 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/678332-chameleon-viv-redone-pick-heavy.html


----------



## turbo1869

im looking at getting a yemen next week and i wouldnt to know about the spraying of the viv as my local pet shop said they dont spray theirs and never had a problem as the group of babies that im going to buy mine from drink out of a bowl... 

will i need to spray the viv ????


----------



## bradleymarky

turbo1869 said:


> im looking at getting a yemen next week and i wouldnt to know about the spraying of the viv as my local pet shop said they dont spray theirs and never had a problem as the group of babies that im going to buy mine from drink out of a bowl...
> 
> will i need to spray the viv ????


its pretty rare you can get a cham to drink out of a bowl (its not natural for them) but there are exceptions so you will have to mist 2-3 times a day, you need to put a live plant in the viv you have to help with humidity


----------



## bradleymarky

bhoy67 said:


> cheers m8 and heres a pic of setup
> image


you need to put a live plant in the viv for humidity


----------



## bhoy67

will do mucka cheers: victory: any in particular youd advise on?!


----------



## bradleymarky

heres my viv mate

http://


----------



## bhoy67

i so prefer the repti breeze's lol
nice setup m8 what cham is housed in here?


----------



## bradleymarky

bhoy67 said:


> i so prefer the repti breeze's lol
> nice setup m8 what cham is housed in here?


ive got a male ambilobe (panther) you can just see him walking up the mesh on the left hand side between the thermometer and the red plant, hes about 9 month now and just started getting some colour


----------



## bhoy67

oh yeah i see him now lol! 
i cant wait till tomorrow afternoon!: victory:


----------



## turbo1869

bradleymarky said:


> its pretty rare you can get a cham to drink out of a bowl (its not natural for them) but there are exceptions so you will have to mist 2-3 times a day, you need to put a live plant in the viv you have to help with humidity



what live plants can i use please


----------



## bradleymarky

turbo1869 said:


> what live plants can i use please


i use umbrella plant and weeping fig in my vivs and are available at bnq or homebase


----------



## bradleymarky

bhoy67 said:


> oh yeah i see him now lol!
> i cant wait till tomorrow afternoon!: victory:


give him few days to get used to the viv and dont worry he`ll be fine (we all worry though)


----------



## turbo1869

is a weeping fig a bonsai tree ?? and is this an umbrella tree http://www.hplants.com/img/schefflera.jpg please


----------



## bradleymarky

turbo1869 said:


> is a weeping fig a bonsai tree ?? and is this an umbrella tree http://www.hplants.com/img/schefflera.jpg please


umbrella plant is the schefflera but the fig isnt a bonsai, you will see them when you go shopping : victory:


----------



## Chameleoco

weeping fig = ficus benjamina, available in all good garden centers, I get mine from b and q


----------



## TommyBurt

can you have corn palms with yemen chameleons also will nutrobol and a seperate D3 supplement be the correct thing to dust insects for the cham


----------



## Bradley

TommyBurt said:


> can you have corn palms with yemen chameleons also will nutrobol and a seperate D3 supplement be the correct thing to dust insects for the cham


noy sure on the palm but for supplements you will need:
plain calcium powder
multivitamin WITHOUTd3
calcium with d3


----------



## turbo1869

Quote:
Originally Posted by *bradleymarky*  
_correct the spur is the only way of telling at that age, take a magnifying glass with you and get a male_

WHY A MALE ???

also are yemen's a pet you can hold every day ???

what are their temperament like ???

what's the better sex to have i dont really care on colour and that i just want a good temerament lol : victory:

can i use a fogger instead of spraying viv everyday ???

what uvb do i need for a yemen, 5.0 or 10.0 ???


----------



## turbo1869

Quote:
Originally Posted by *bradleymarky* http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forum...s/viewpost.gif 
_correct the spur is the only way of telling at that age, take a magnifying glass with you and get a male_

WHY A MALE ???

also are yemen's a pet you can hold every day ???

what are their temperament like ???

what's the better sex to have i dont really care on colour and that i just want a good temerament lol : victory:

can i use a fogger instead of spraying viv everyday ???

what uvb do i need for a yemen, 5.0 or 10.0 ???


also whats the best type of heat lamp to use for a yemen too ??? 

this one 
Exo Terra NightGlo Moonlight Lamp 75W, PT2130 Reptile | eBay UK

or this one 
Reptile Vivarium Night Glo Moonlight Heat Lamp 75W | eBay UK


----------



## GAD58Y

heres a few updated pictures
a nice looking male(notice his bulge)








male and female together








and a stunning female 










graeme


----------



## Oski1

GAD58Y said:


> heres a few updated picture
> a nice looking male(notice his bulge)
> image
> male and female together
> image
> and a stunning female
> image
> 
> 
> graeme


They look great mate!


----------



## bhoy67

bradleymarky said:


> give him few days to get used to the viv and dont worry he`ll be fine (we all worry though)


 
oh m8 already stressed myself :lol2:
he has had a drink and hopefully settlin in for the night still so small lol
i cant wait to watch him tomorrow fascinated already!! :2thumb:


----------



## balmybaldwin

turbo1869 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradleymarky* http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forum...s/viewpost.gif
> _correct the spur is the only way of telling at that age, take a magnifying glass with you and get a male_
> 
> WHY A MALE ???


Live longer, and for a first CHam, don't need to worry about egg binding issues... they also tend to be more colourful


> also are yemen's a pet you can hold every day ???
> 
> what are their temperament like ???


No, most are grumpy buggers but you could be lucky



> what's the better sex to have i dont really care on colour and that i just want a good temerament lol : victory:
> 
> can i use a fogger instead of spraying viv everyday ???


A rain system would be better than a fogger.... they don't need constant high humidity, but need a cycle throughout the day, a dripper is a good idea for drinking.



> what uvb do i need for a yemen, 5.0 or 10.0 ???
> 
> 
> also whats the best type of heat lamp to use for a yemen too ???
> 
> this one
> Exo Terra NightGlo Moonlight Lamp 75W, PT2130 Reptile | eBay UK
> 
> or this one
> Reptile Vivarium Night Glo Moonlight Heat Lamp 75W | eBay UK


Neither of those lights - they are night time bulbs for nocturnals. You would probably not need heat at night. 

Use standard R80 household reflector bulbs for heat. 

For UV it depends on set-up 6% for a bulb inside the viv, 10% if going through mesh, but there is as usual some debate - is a 10 through the mesh too much. Important to go for a long tube, not a compact tho.

Have a look on Chameleon Forums Especially Basic Husbandry - Chameleon Forums for some good advice about what to expect from a Cham:2thumb:


----------



## TommyBurt

Bradley said:


> noy sure on the palm but for supplements you will need:
> plain calcium powder
> multivitamin WITHOUTd3
> calcium with d3


ok i have the supplements i think i have seen a few tanks with corn palm or corn plant or whatever they call them in i will look into it


----------



## bradleymarky

my little boy shedding

http://


----------



## Bradley

....................


----------



## mooshu

My cham doesn't seem to be eating his roaches? they are the right size dubias, Does anyone else have this problem? any tips on getting him to like them? its been a couple of days since he had any and hes just over a year old!


----------



## schumi

mooshu said:


> My cham doesn't seem to be eating his roaches? they are the right size dubias, Does anyone else have this problem? any tips on getting him to like them? its been a couple of days since he had any and hes just over a year old!


 my chams are the same when i get short on locust i use roaches they are like kids sucking on a bitter lemon LOL. none of them are really keen on roaches. thats why i sold my roaches to you.
chams can get bored with the same food item so id say try him on locust or cricks :2thumb:


----------



## Robbie

bradleymarky said:


> heres my viv mate
> 
> http://[URL=http://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m607/bradleymarky/newpiccies113.jpg]image[/URL]http://image


Ah, the Reptibreeze. A fine choice! I'm tempted to get the largest size for growing on a Jacksons. Who needs to pay bills?!


----------



## mooshu

schumi said:


> my chams are the same when i get short on locust i use roaches they are like kids sucking on a bitter lemon LOL. none of them are really keen on roaches. thats why i sold my roaches to you.
> chams can get bored with the same food item so id say try him on locust or cricks :2thumb:


Damn you! you tricked me! :lol2:
I think I spoilt him with silkies and locust but I wont have any of them until thursday now so hes going to have to eat up or go hungry until then!


----------



## schumi

mooshu said:


> Damn you! you tricked me! :lol2:
> I think I spoilt him with silkies and locust but I wont have any of them until thursday now so hes going to have to eat up or go hungry until then!


 :lol2: all of my chams will only take the first roach and if i offer a 2nd roach they just wont take them and turn their noses up at them.i think i spoil them to much
i feed all my chams everyday instead of every other day so i go through a fair few locust a week


----------



## balmybaldwin

Posted this on a different thread, but prob belongs here:

Labord's Chameleon clip on the BBC: 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/earth/hi/earth_news/newsid_9398000/9398679.stm


----------



## Chameleoco

hi here's some pics of bubblegums new home @manchester museum:no1:

he's one lucky boy check his natural planted viv:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## TommyBurt

ok last few questions before i go to buy my veiled how many crickets would a 3 to 4 month old eat and how many times a week should i supplement i have nutrobal and a seperate D3 supplement


----------



## Bradley

TommyBurt said:


> ok last few questions before i go to buy my veiled how many crickets would a 3 to 4 month old eat and how many times a week should i supplement i have nutrobal and a seperate D3 supplement


You can use nutrobel as it has d3 in it with the seperate d3 aswell. just get a plain calcium and then you can use nutrobel twice a month


----------



## TommyBurt

ah ok so nutrobal twice a month how many times should i supplement with the plain calcium and how many crickets would a 4 month old eat every day?


----------



## Robbie

TommyBurt said:


> ok last few questions before i go to buy my veiled how many crickets would a 3 to 4 month old eat and how many times a week should i supplement i have nutrobal and a seperate D3 supplement


The quantity really comes down to the size of the Chameleon. Try seeing how many he/she will happily consume in one sitting and work your way up gradually from there. Variety is the spice of life and Chameleons are not really that picky so you're free to offer a variety of live foods. Yemens also eat a little bit of leafy greens. Live plants might end up leafless, but it'll content said Chameleon so why not eh!


----------



## TommyBurt

Robbie said:


> The quantity really comes down to the size of the Chameleon. Try seeing how many he/she will happily consume in one sitting and work your way up gradually from there. Variety is the spice of life and Chameleons are not really that picky so you're free to offer a variety of live foods. Yemens also eat a little bit of leafy greens. Live plants might end up leafless, but it'll content said Chameleon so why not eh!


ah i see how do you tell a good sized cricket to feed is it like eye to the tip of the nose or width of the head or something like that


----------



## Robbie

TommyBurt said:


> ah i see how do you tell a good sized cricket to feed is it like eye to the tip of the nose or width of the head or something like that


People use the 'No bigger than the space between a lizards eye' rule but to be honest, I don't think a wild Lizard is going to get out a measuring tape and check all the beasties that cross his path are under a certain size. When you get your Chameleon ask the breeder/shop what it's been feeding on recently and buy a couple tubs of those. Yemens grow fast! So it won't be long till you have to a) feed alot more of the same size or b) attempt to feed him/her something larger. 

Either way I'm certain you'll do fine. 

You might also want to read up a little bit on gut-loading live foods. Essentially it's feeding your live foods to make sure the live foods are indeed as nutritious as possible.


----------



## Bradley

.............


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> hi here's some pics of bubblegums new home @manchester museum:no1:
> 
> he's one lucky boy check his natural planted viv:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Lucky boy, that viv looks really cool. I just went to Köln zoo today with the family and their reptile house is unreal. I really need that winning euro millions ticket soon to build my own chameleon world! 

Did you give him to them or do they buy from you? 

If your giving Chameleons away i know a really good museum here in Germany.....:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## gary3084

*Baby yemens not eating*

Hello,
Our chameleons have been hatching over the last few days, the oldest one is 4 days old, another 3 and two 2 days old, I havn't seen them eat yet.
The bask a lot and sleep a lot theres plants in the tank, small twigs the temps 73 and humidity 70+.
But I havnt yet seen them eat!! they were all slightly early and each have had there egg sac to lose, there cracking little things i'm just bothered im going to lose them soon 

:s


----------



## Geckonomics

Hey guys here is a update on my cham situation I posted a pick of my jackson a while ago but his setup was to small this is what i got now. I also picked up a pie trans veild cham.


----------



## steph0789

*Any advice on what breed panther my chams are?*

Hi There, 
First post so please bare with me :lol2: I have recently brought 2 *panther* chameleons and was told they were Taratave *panther* chameleons, I cannot find any information on these and am after some advice whether they are Taratave's or some other breed?









Male









Female

:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

firstly there is no such thing as taratave chameleons. There is such thing as tamatave. The male definately isnt he is a blue bar ambilobe but the female may be you cannot tell


----------



## benton1576

As bradly said, its tamatave not taratave. Your boy is definately 100% an Ambilobe, and absolutely amazing by the way!!!

You will never be able to tell with the female and seeing as the guy you bought them from doesnt even know what they are, I wouldnt breed them unless you are willing to sell crosses for pennies.


----------



## Lex

All together now...

'he's behind you!!'


----------



## benton1576

*Masoala update*

I know some of you are probably bored of my Masoala updates but theres a lot of people out there sending me PMs asking how they are doing so im going to continue to update on here. sorry!:lol2:
Today my male is going through his first shed since i had him imported so im super excited to see whats underneath there!!! hes getting super white already so god knows how he will look with his new "clean" skin. 

My friends Masoala had a shed recently and he looks amazingly white so im hoping the same happens for me.

the female has put on another 2g this week bringing her up to 23g now, told you she was small!!! lol. She was only 16g the first time i weighed her. Shes eating like a trooper BTW. I try to weigh them before feeding so its a little more accurate.

Thats all for now, Ill post some pics tomorrow of my nice clean shed Male for you to admire!


----------



## steph0789

benton1576 said:


> As bradly said, its tamatave not taratave. Your boy is definately 100% an Ambilobe, and absolutely amazing by the way!!!
> 
> You will never be able to tell with the female and seeing as the guy you bought them from doesnt even know what they are, I wouldnt breed them unless you are willing to sell crosses for pennies.


I have contacted the shop again and it was a spelling mistake on their behalf and they are 100% Tamatave 6-9 months old. : victory:


----------



## bradleymarky

*my little boy is growing up*










hes starting to get some colour....who said he was a girl :devil:


----------



## Oski1

steph0789 said:


> I have contacted the shop again and it was a spelling mistake on their behalf and they are 100% Tamatave 6-9 months old. : victory:


Hi mate, That male panther you have is 110% definately not a Tamative.
Where was he from? They have Definately got that wrong,


----------



## Chameleoco

here's a tamatave dude:2thumb:


----------



## steph0789

Oski1 said:


> Hi mate, That male panther you have is 110% definately not a Tamative.
> Where was he from? They have Definately got that wrong,


I got them from a reptile store in Portsmouth, Hampshire. I didn't think they were Tamatave but he was adament they were, claims to have delbt with Chams 10 years. I am new to Panthers so obviously going to take his word. I should have gone away and looked up the locale first but fell in love with them.


----------



## benton1576

steph0789 said:


> I got them from a reptile store in Portsmouth, Hampshire. I didn't think they were Tamatave but he was adament they were, claims to have delbt with Chams 10 years. I am new to Panthers so obviously going to take his word. I should have gone away and looked up the locale first but fell in love with them.


Hes obviously not a breeder, more like a fly by dealer but never mind, you got a cracking pair there anyway. Hope you didnt pay Tamatave prices though! lol


----------



## schumi

benton1576 said:


> I know some of you are probably bored of my Masoala updates but theres a lot of people out there sending me PMs asking how they are doing so im going to continue to update on here. sorry!:lol2:
> Today my male is going through his first shed since i had him imported so im super excited to see whats underneath there!!! hes getting super white already so god knows how he will look with his new "clean" skin.
> 
> My friends Masoala had a shed recently and he looks amazingly white so im hoping the same happens for me.
> 
> the female has put on another 2g this week bringing her up to 23g now, told you she was small!!! lol. She was only 16g the first time i weighed her. Shes eating like a trooper BTW. I try to weigh them before feeding so its a little more accurate.
> 
> Thats all for now, Ill post some pics tomorrow of my nice clean shed Male for you to admire!


looking forwards to seeing some pics :2thumb:


----------



## TommyBurt

picked up my veiled chameleon today :2thumb: will put pics up when he has settled


----------



## TommyBurt

and has already eaten a cricket i thought he would take a day to settle first:2thumb:


----------



## TommyBurt

and here he is in all his glory very happy with him has eaten 2 dusted crickets from my hand and 1 out of the tub i put in and has eaten some of the ficus you see him on all in the first day thank you for all of the advice ... o crap it's blury


----------



## Bradley

looking good!


----------



## spikes2212

But you do know its anpther name for the Yamen???


----------



## spikes2212

Also am looking to get another Chameleon since I lost my little girl. has anyone got one for sale


----------



## spikes2212

Reptile Forums - spikes2212's Album: New collection

you can see my collection in my album


----------



## TommyBurt

spikes2212 said:


> But you do know its anpther name for the Yamen???


i always prefer calling it a veiled than a yemen i just think it sounds better:lol2: but i do say yemen every now and then 


he went crazy with the ficus ate like 5 leafs lol i put some veg matter in to distract him put he seems to ignore it and chew on the ficus lol


----------



## spikes2212

Have you tried water cress m8 and dont laugh peach diced up mine goes made for it


----------



## TommyBurt

yeah i have used watercress and he has had a go just seems to prefer the ficus lol


----------



## spikes2212

The good thing is that he is eating


----------



## TommyBurt

spikes2212 said:


> The good thing is that he is eating


yep eating like crazy must be in a growth period usually has three big crix 
and a small locust then he will turn away to do something else hates the tank being sprayed but is drinking from his dripper everthings going really gd:2thumb:


----------



## Garethj

For those that are interested, I have just built a custom vivarium for my Panther Chameleon...its a little bit different.

See link below:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/682307-custom-chameleon-vivarium.html


----------



## Bradley

Garethj said:


> For those that are interested, I have just built a custom vivarium for my Panther Chameleon...its a little bit different.
> 
> See link below:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/682307-custom-chameleon-vivarium.html


Very nice viv!


----------



## MuJi

Garethj said:


> For those that are interested, I have just built a custom vivarium for my Panther Chameleon...its a little bit different.
> 
> See link below:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/682307-custom-chameleon-vivarium.html


 
He's one lucky cham! Nice one Garath:2thumb:


----------



## TommyBurt

nearly had a heart attack my veileds eye after misting started bubbling but after a frantic search it appears this is normal do all do this?


----------



## benton1576

HaHa, thats the same reaction i had first time i seen it too.:lol2:
It is perfectly normal, they do it to clean their eyes out apparently but i disagree. I think theyre like us, water irritates their eyes just like yours in the shower but they dont have hands to wipe the water away so they roll their eyes around to sort it out. Thats only my opinion and by no way verified and ive seen no scientific studies to support this. 

They also do it when no water is sprayed in their face so they must be able to get fluids into the eyes already hence my opinion on water in their eyes. I avoid it just because i believe that if they needed to clean their eyes they would do it regardless of wether your misting them or not. I also noticed that since i changed my water from tap water to distilled they do it less which got me thinking that meybe the chlorine irritates them more.


----------



## TommyBurt

yeah it stopped after about two min tried to take a better pic of him put my camera is :censor:


----------



## Bexzini

TommyBurt said:


> yeah it stopped after about two min tried to take a better pic of him put my camera is :censor:
> 
> 
> image


Aww hes lush!! He's goin 'what do you want' hehe


----------



## spikes2212

MMM looks like a girl !!!!! has it got a back heel??? if so then a boy if not a girl


----------



## TommyBurt

he always looks at me like that:lol2: has not warmed up to me yet always just walks off in the other direction when my hands in the terrarium takes food from the hand though i can see a lunp of some sort only 3 to 4 months old at the moment i was told it was a boy


----------



## spikes2212

Also if with the water thing I use reptile start in the spay water so it taks the chemicals out of the water, Most people don't think of that when in a dish for snakes or even in the water fall but it is a good idea


----------



## TommyBurt

spikes2212 said:


> Also if with the water thing I use reptile start in the spay water so it taks the chemicals out of the water, Most people don't think of that when in a dish for snakes or even in the water fall but it is a good idea


i use repti safe he has a lump of sorts on the heel still quite young so cannot tell by the casque either but i was told it was male


----------



## spikes2212

even at that age you can see the heel as girls don't have at all
so if it a little lump then its a BOY


----------



## TommyBurt

spikes2212 said:


> even at that age you can see the heel as girls don't have at all
> so if it a little lump then its a BOY


gd gd i did not want to go through the whole egg laying thing lol


----------



## spikes2212

Lol but with the female you can have three of four in same Viv but Males are territorial so can only have a male on its own.


----------



## TommyBurt

yep definetly a male small white spur on back foot yeah but so many problems can arise from the egg laying thing and males live longer i think i did'nt know females could live together but most likely need a huge viv for doing that


----------



## benton1576

I just boil the water to get the chemicals out. Obviously i allow it to cool down to 99 degrees before i water them! lol. It helps to shrink them and keep them small enough to put in a goldfish bowl but has a side effect of the colours running. I tried putting persil in but im not convinced it works on chameleons!:lol2:

Obviously most of the above is intended as a joke except i do boil the water and let it cool overnight before spraying them.


----------



## spikes2212

Here is a tip for you as he so young, handle him often and when feeding him just place a wax worm in your hand every feed you will have to keep trying evry time it is very important then you will have a tame chameleon my last one who died was a great hand feeder


----------



## TommyBurt

benton1576 said:


> I just boil the water to get the chemicals out. Obviously i allow it to cool down to 99 degrees before i water them! lol. It helps to shrink them and keep them small enough to put in a goldfish bowl but has a side effect of the colours running. I tried putting persil in but im not convinced it works on chameleons!:lol2:
> 
> Obviously most of the above is intended as a joke except i do boil the water and let it cool overnight before spraying them.


:lol2: thanks for the tip


----------



## TommyBurt

spikes2212 said:


> Here is a tip for you as he so young, handle him often and when feeding him just place a wax worm in your hand every feed you will have to keep trying evry time it is very important then you will have a tame chameleon my last one who died was a great hand feeder


yeah playing on doing a little handling when he's more settled sorry about your chameleon


----------



## Bradley

first of all you cannot keep multiple females to gether in a viv unless it is very big. They will still dominate and get stressed. also lots of handeling shouldnt be done as as you know they can get stressed this way aswell. I always let my chams decide if they want to come out and let them crawl onto you


----------



## TommyBurt

Bradley said:


> first of all you cannot keep multiple females to gether in a viv unless it is very big. They will still dominate and get stressed. also lots of handeling shouldnt be done as as you know they can get stressed this way aswell. I always let my chams decide if they want to come out and let them crawl onto you


yeah that's what im planning to do just letting him get used to me. still a bit cautious of me and often wonders off in the other direction but i think he is getting more confident just gonna wait until him to settle


----------



## Bradley

.................


----------



## Bradley

.....................


----------



## schumi

heres my new addition a female jacksons cham isnt she a little cutie..
ive got a male coming next week for her:2thumb: 

and to top it all off my female nosey be laid 11 little pearly white eggs which are now in the incubator
:flrt:


----------



## phelsuma

Hi Folks I would appreciate if any experienced cham keepers could answer this for me....

My ambilobe panthers mated this afternoon without any aggression and are now back in their separate vivs. I will pair them up again just to make sure and have already provided a nesting site so that she gets used to it but assuming she will soon be gravid when can I expect her colours to change and how long before she lays?


----------



## spikes2212

Wow Schumi that is a nice pic and keep us posted on them eggs ;0)


----------



## schumi

phelsuma said:


> Hi Folks I would appreciate if any experienced cham keepers could answer this for me....
> 
> My ambilobe panthers mated this afternoon without any aggression and are now back in their separate vivs. I will pair them up again just to make sure and have already provided a nesting site so that she gets used to it but assuming she will soon be gravid when can I expect her colours to change and how long before she lays?


My nosey be female mated with the male and showed gravid colours within a day or two after mating and laid eggs 26 days later


----------



## phelsuma

Thanks schumi. They have mated again today and I am just about to separate them for the night. Will keep you updated of any developments.


----------



## schumi

I wonder if any of you Cham owners can help me.
I was due to pick up a adult male jackson's Cham (jacksonii xantholophus) this week with the intention of pairing him with my female but he sadly died on Sunday before I managed to collect him
So if anyone knows of another male for sale could you pm me and let me know
Cheers again guys


----------



## schumi

heres my sambava pair i finally paired them up.:2thumb:
here they are having a cuddle :flrt:
sorry about pic quality taken with an iphone


----------



## Bexzini

schumi said:


> heres my sambava pair i finally paired them up.:2thumb:
> here they are having a cuddle :flrt:
> sorry about pic quality taken with an iphone
> image


Aww they look lush really healthy chamssss


----------



## Bradley

schumi said:


> heres my sambava pair i finally paired them up.:2thumb:
> here they are having a cuddle :flrt:
> sorry about pic quality taken with an iphone
> image


would love to breed my sambava!


----------



## Dixi1801

How hard are these to keep?

went to a local reptile shop to buy my beardie some food and i was literally stood watching a chameleon most of the time!

their little feet are soooo cute!

and their eyes !


----------



## Bexzini

Dixi1801 said:


> How hard are these to keep?
> 
> went to a local reptile shop to buy my beardie some food and i was literally stood watching a chameleon most of the time!
> 
> their little feet are soooo cute!
> 
> and their eyes !


depends what sort of chameleon you are after  was it yemens or panthers that you saw?


----------



## Dixi1801

Bexzini said:


> depends what sort of chameleon you are after  was it yemens or panthers that you saw?


i couldnt tell you!

i was just mezmerised by its little eyes and how it moved !


----------



## Bexzini

Dixi1801 said:


> i couldnt tell you!
> 
> i was just mezmerised by its little eyes and how it moved !


they are a real treat to look after! saying that though mine is being SO fussy with food lately lol!


----------



## Dixi1801

Bexzini said:


> they are a real treat to look after! saying that though mine is being SO fussy with food lately lol!


how much harder are they to look after? i mean, i wouldnt be able to give it constant attention as i have college and stuff!

i'm on my first beardie atm, are they much harder than a beardie!?

thanks


----------



## Bexzini

Dixi1801 said:


> how much harder are they to look after? i mean, i wouldnt be able to give it constant attention as i have college and stuff!
> 
> i'm on my first beardie atm, are they much harder than a beardie!?
> 
> thanks


Umm i got a beardie first then a cham, and yeah chams are a bit harder. They need humidity and they can be SO fussy with their food at times. They get stressed quite easily as well but they are really rewarding to look after. You would have to make the decision as to whether you can cater for it with college and stuff  i


----------



## Dixi1801

Bexzini said:


> Umm i got a beardie first then a cham, and yeah chams are a bit harder. They need humidity and they can be SO fussy with their food at times. They get stressed quite easily as well but they are really rewarding to look after. You would have to make the decision as to whether you can cater for it with college and stuff  i


I'll do a little research on keeping them then! And as long as they don't require 24 hour attention i should be ok!


----------



## Bexzini

Dixi1801 said:


> I'll do a little research on keeping them then! And as long as they don't require 24 hour attention i should be ok!


I cant think of any animal that really requires '24 hour attention', yeah plenty of research is always best and drop a post on here if you get stuck with anything


----------



## mooshu

Hey guys do any of your chams eat dubias? Im trying to get mine to eat them but so far no luck! Anyone got any tips?


----------



## Mikaela

Hi all, just wondering which is best, an exo terra flexarium or zoo med reptibreeze? I've just seen a reptibreeze and it looks solid enough and am thinking that the flexarium isn't as sturdy (have only seen pics of them though). Does anyone have a preference? I know the exo terra are cheaper but it's more the strength that is the issue,thanks


----------



## Bexzini

Mikaela said:


> Hi all, just wondering which is best, an exo terra flexarium or zoo med reptibreeze? I've just seen a reptibreeze and it looks solid enough and am thinking that the flexarium isn't as sturdy (have only seen pics of them though). Does anyone have a preference? I know the exo terra are cheaper but it's more the strength that is the issue,thanks


Reptibreeze for sure


----------



## Mikaela

That was fast lol! Thanks for that, I best get hunting on the net for one then!


----------



## Bexzini

Mikaela said:


> That was fast lol! Thanks for that, I best get hunting on the net for one then!



Zoo Med ReptiBreeze Screen Cage 61x61x122cm [Misc.]: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## labmad

I found Surrey Pets Supplies cheapest for most stuff, but think they only have the reptibreeze in the small size, but maybe worth asking them if they can get the size your after as i bet they could be cheaper, worth asking for nothing


----------



## Bradley

saw some 2 day old baby panthers today in my local reptile shop. couldnt belive how small they were!


----------



## Bexzini

Bradley said:


> saw some 2 day old baby panthers today in my local reptile shop. couldnt belive how small they were!


Awwwwww little cham :no1:


----------



## Oski1

Bradley said:


> saw some 2 day old baby panthers today in my local reptile shop. couldnt belive how small they were!


Hi Brad, What shop was it buddy? and do you know what locale they were?, cheers,


----------



## labmad

Out of curiosity, so i can make sure i get it rght when the time comes, how old should babies be before selling, am i right in thinking 8 weeks minimum or not, and does it differ for different species etc??


----------



## Bradley

Oski1 said:


> Hi Brad, What shop was it buddy? and do you know what locale they were?, cheers,


They were in coldblooded and were nosey be's. They should be ready in around 3 months. I wouls only sell panthers at around 3 months old really maybe 10 weeks but nothing less


----------



## labmad

Cheers Bradley 

Also, how old are chameleons before being able to be sexed accurately please?


----------



## steven1989

*Gandhi - Veiled / Yemen*


----------



## Bexzini

steven1989 said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Oh hes gooooorgeous :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## labmad

steven1989 said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


What a cracker, lovely markings :2thumb:


----------



## Oski1

steven1989 said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


That's a super male veiled you have there, very nice colours!


----------



## Dixi1801

Everytime I see this thread I can feel my wish list growing!


----------



## labmad

Oski1 said:


> That's a super male veiled you have there, very nice colours!


whats the tell-tale signs its a male please, is it just based on colours alone?

completely new to chams so apologies for basic q's matey :blush:


----------



## Bradley

yemens you can tell the sex straight from birth (if they have a spur on the back of their foot)

panthers can be sexed at birth but it will be much easier after a month or two and is done mainly by the thickness of the base of the tail and sometimes colouration


----------



## labmad

Bradley said:


> yemens you can tell the sex straight from birth (if they have a spur on the back of their foot)
> 
> panthers can be sexed at birth but it will be much easier after a month or two and is done mainly by the thickness of the base of the tail and sometimes colouration


many thanks bradley - you learn something everyday :2thumb:

:no1:


----------



## Mikaela

Bexzini said:


> Zoo Med ReptiBreeze Screen Cage 61x61x122cm [Misc.]: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


 
Thanks Bexini, found this one
Triple 8 Reptiles - Zoo Med Repti Breeze Extra Large 24 x 24 x 48 Inches

£10 cheaper so going for that as all the decs seem to cost loads! Spent £50 on 3 branches yesterday and they not even big, need to get some tall ones to reach the top, can you use ones from the woods? If you dry them for a few weeks? Not sure due to insects.

Have got a baby male yemen reserved to collect in a few weeks so plenty of time to get it right. Can't wait, at the mo just have plenty of giant land snails so this will be more of a challange. Have been looking at the D3 light that is a heat light and UV light in one, would you recommend them or 2 seperate ones? Thanks


----------



## Bexzini

Mikaela said:


> Thanks Bexini, found this one
> Triple 8 Reptiles - Zoo Med Repti Breeze Extra Large 24 x 24 x 48 Inches
> 
> £10 cheaper so going for that as all the decs seem to cost loads! Spent £50 on 3 branches yesterday and they not even big, need to get some tall ones to reach the top, can you use ones from the woods? If you dry them for a few weeks? Not sure due to insects.
> 
> Have got a baby male yemen reserved to collect in a few weeks so plenty of time to get it right. Can't wait, at the mo just have plenty of giant land snails so this will be more of a challange. Have been looking at the D3 light that is a heat light and UV light in one, would you recommend them or 2 seperate ones? Thanks


Aww yeah that tank is amazing i need to get me one of them as all ive got is a flexarium right now! But i spent ages doing the set up in mine so dont want to just chuck it sort of thing as ive attached branches with cable ties and stuff

Umm you can use branches from the woods if you place them in boiling water over 24 hours and let them dry out just to safely strip it of any chemicals or bugs. Its up to you on the lights whichever you prefer  I use them seperately


----------



## spikes2212

This is my over weight Yamen he is nearly 2 but still lovely colours and is on a diet lol over feed him on mealworm when I first got him but he is ok now


----------



## Bradley

Mikaela said:


> Thanks Bexini, found this one
> Triple 8 Reptiles - Zoo Med Repti Breeze Extra Large 24 x 24 x 48 Inches
> 
> £10 cheaper so going for that as all the decs seem to cost loads! Spent £50 on 3 branches yesterday and they not even big, need to get some tall ones to reach the top, can you use ones from the woods? If you dry them for a few weeks? Not sure due to insects.
> 
> Have got a baby male yemen reserved to collect in a few weeks so plenty of time to get it right. Can't wait, at the mo just have plenty of giant land snails so this will be more of a challange. Have been looking at the D3 light that is a heat light and UV light in one, would you recommend them or 2 seperate ones? Thanks


definately seperate. I would have a 10.0 uv strip light then a 100w household spotbulb for heat


----------



## Chameleoco

steven1989 said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


 
he's on fire :mf_dribble:where did you get him from :lol2::whistling2:

Keep up the good work Ste: victory:


----------



## spikes2212

I got him from on here and he is a beast but had to but a lot of hard work getting him to my hand and even still little grumpy thats why he so dark and Hates veg of all kinds so really hane to green up the insets he eats


----------



## Bexzini

spikes2212 said:


> I got him from on here and he is a beast but had to but a lot of hard work getting him to my hand and even still little grumpy thats why he so dark and Hates veg of all kinds so really hane to green up the insets he eats


I bet his claws hurt haha i know mine does!!!!


----------



## spikes2212

Not really as keep snakes too and them tagging hurt lots more then his claws lol


----------



## Bradley

....................


----------



## spikes2212

snakes tagging hurt more then Chameleons claws lol sorry I know snake don't have claws lol just spurs


----------



## Bexzini

Speaking of claws does anyone else use bark or wood to naturally blunt their chams claws?


----------



## jaegersreptiles

spikes2212 said:


> image
> 
> This is my over weight Yamen he is nearly 2 but still lovely colours and is on a diet lol over feed him on mealworm when I first got him but he is ok now



awh stunning:2thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

my little boy is getting a few more colours now

http://


----------



## Bradley

nice colours!


----------



## Jellyman

This is a very cool thread. Here are a few of my collection

furcifer paradalis 'Nosy Be'









furcifer paradalis 'Nosy Be'










chamaeleo ellioti









chamaeleo hoehnelii

























furcifer lateralis


----------



## Mikaela

Ah all them pics are very cute!

Can I ask what is the youngest age you would all recommend buying a chameleon at? Thanks


----------



## Jellyman

Mikaela said:


> Ah all them pics are very cute!
> 
> Can I ask what is the youngest age you would all recommend buying a chameleon at? Thanks


Hey thankyou,

I would never buy a chameleon younger than 6 weeks old, just to be on the safeside


----------



## Mikaela

Ah lovely! AM picking one up in a few week when he's 6 weeks but just read on another thread that they should be 3 months. Anyone else got a view? Not that I don't believe you Jellyman! :grin1:


----------



## Bexzini

Mikaela said:


> Ah lovely! AM picking one up in a few week when he's 6 weeks but just read on another thread that they should be 3 months. Anyone else got a view? Not that I don't believe you Jellyman! :grin1:


6 weeks absolute minimum but its down to personal preference


----------



## labmad

Cracking collection and great pics - love the nosy be's 
:2thumb:


Jellyman said:


> This is a very cool thread. Here are a few of my collection
> 
> furcifer paradalis 'Nosy Be'
> image
> 
> furcifer paradalis 'Nosy Be'
> image
> 
> 
> chamaeleo ellioti
> image
> 
> chamaeleo hoehnelii
> image
> image
> image
> 
> furcifer lateralis
> image


----------



## GAD58Y

she looks stunning jellyman,
im glad you got your male after all bradley,he looks like hes going to be stunnning.

graeme


----------



## Hesperia

Jellyman said:


> This is a very cool thread. Here are a few of my collection
> 
> furcifer paradalis 'Nosy Be'
> image
> 
> furcifer paradalis 'Nosy Be'
> image
> 
> 
> chamaeleo ellioti
> image
> 
> chamaeleo hoehnelii
> image
> image
> image
> 
> furcifer lateralis
> image


Stunning! Their all really beautiful but I have a soft spot for the tiny ones. :blush: Where did you get them from?


----------



## Jellyman

Hesperia said:


> Stunning! Their all really beautiful but I have a soft spot for the tiny ones. :blush: Where did you get them from?


Thankyou, I bred them :2thumb:


----------



## Hesperia

That's great! Keep up the great job, their amazing!


----------



## bradleymarky

GAD58Y said:


> image
> 
> she looks stunning jellyman,
> im glad you got your male after all bradley,he looks like hes going to be stunnning.
> 
> graeme


thanks mate, the sleeping colours are amazing but i dont want to wake him up with the flash...i`ll try and be sneeky tonight


----------



## Mikaela

Can they eat snail eggs? It's just I have an abundance of them!


----------



## 666PIT9

hi I've just got my first cham ;cheers:

what would be all of your input on a good cheapish first cham viv trying to get as much advice as possible, also getting my translucent veiled tomorrow 

more feed back the better 

thanks


----------



## kernowa

So u got a cham before u got a viv?

Homemade would probably be cheapest. Check my gallery for one i made last week.


----------



## 666PIT9

Aha no I've got him in a 25" by 25" viv with a mesh top but I was thinkin of any ideas for his adult viv just to get ready and because I rekin I'll buy more Chams at the donny show aha, cheers mate 

:cheers:


----------



## bradleymarky

666PIT9 said:


> Aha no I've got him in a 25" by 25" viv with a mesh top but I was thinkin of any ideas for his adult viv just to get ready and because I rekin I'll buy more Chams at the donny show aha, cheers mate
> 
> :cheers:


the reptibreeze are good 4x2x2 i got mine from surrey pets


----------



## Tnorbury

*UV lamp, heat lamp and termostat?*

Can somebody explain this to me. I understand the temperatures and the humidity etc. I'm getting a 24" x 24" x 48" tank for an ambilobe panther chameleon. But how big will the UV/ lamp need to be? and how many watts? or any other information, and the same for the heat lamp? what size? how many do I need? also the thermostat, there are loads of different thermostats and i don't know which one i need. Can somebody please help me out here? Can someone please give me all the information i need lol and i can write it all down and find the cheapest one online. Thanks!


----------



## mickeyratfink

Reading this thread for a while and thought it about time to add my chams to the list!!

Sorry for the quality of the pics, the camera is only as good as the person pointing it!!

Bradypodion Thamnobates Male









Bradypodion thamnobates Female (4 months old)
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...bums-mickeyratfink-picture139948-dscf2304.jpg

R. Kerstenii female
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ums-mickeyratfink-picture139953-dscf2149a.jpg

R Nchisiensis female
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...bums-mickeyratfink-picture139954-dscf2162.jpg

Furcifer Lateralis Lateralis Female
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...bums-mickeyratfink-picture139955-dscf2376.jpg

I need to take some decent pics of my 2 Yemens and also my Acuminatus (Nguru Pygmy Dragon chameleon) and will post these at a later date.

Don't know why its going all link-y on me and not actually showing the pics, but seems to work anyhow!!

Currently we have:
1.1 Bradypodion Thamnobates
1.1 Yemens
1.2 R. Nchisiensis (blue eyed pygmies)
0.1 R. Kerstenii (Kenyan Pygmy)
0.1 F. Lateralis Lateralis
0.1 R. Acuminatus

and soon collecting 1.1 Bradypodion Transvaalense

Still an awful lot on our wish list, including Chamaeleo Rudis, Ellioti and Bradypodion Damaranum (probably need a bigger house/ extension first!!)

Hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## Mikaela

Possibly I just have bad eyes but when I click those links a blank window opens :gasp:


----------



## MaMExotics

Mikaela said:


> Possibly I just have bad eyes but when I click those links a blank window opens :gasp:


same here


----------



## Sweetcorn

Thought I'd add my little man Kirby to this thread.

This taken last week after he'd shed.











And I took these today. This was his first time outside in the sun and he seemed to really enjoy chilling in his hibiscus.


----------



## mickeyratfink

Aaah!! the pics worked fine on my computer!! Even with the link type thing.

try again:

Bradypodion Thamnobates female (photo when she was 4 months old, now 6+ months)











Ok, the computer will only let me do one at a time this way...
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...bums-mickeyratfink-picture139955-dscf2376.jpg


----------



## mickeyratfink

Furcifer Lateralis Lateralis (Carpet Chameleon) Female










R Nchisiensis (Blue eyed Pygmy) Female









R Kerstenii Female (Kenyan Pygmy Chameleon)









Still haven't got round to taking pics of my Yemens, but it would have been a bit x-rated today as they mated!!

Trouble was, he had about 3 goes on her, and all I kept on getting was funny looks from the missus. Put to shame by my Yemen in terms of stamina!! ha ha


----------



## Chameleoco

Jellyman said:


> This is a very cool thread. Here are a few of my collection
> 
> furcifer paradalis 'Nosy Be'
> image
> 
> furcifer paradalis 'Nosy Be'
> image
> 
> 
> chamaeleo ellioti
> image
> 
> chamaeleo hoehnelii
> image
> image
> image
> 
> furcifer lateralis
> image


 

Love these chams, your hon is amazing! you have some lovely chameleons!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Lozza.Bella

*we are getting a Panther next month and I can't wait!! Just thought I would let you know  *


----------



## Mikaela

Sweetcorn said:


> Thought I'd add my little man Kirby to this thread.
> 
> This taken last week after he'd shed.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> And I took these today. This was his first time outside in the sun and he seemed to really enjoy chilling in his hibiscus.
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
How warm does it have to be to put them outside?


----------



## Sweetcorn

Mikaela said:


> How warm does it have to be to put them outside?


As long as it's warm and sunny then it's good for them to be outdoors for a while. Make sure they have a place for shade too and don't leave them unattended. They can run off and move quite quickly when they want to. Also there's the risk of birds or cats going for them.

I sat next to Kirby the whole time he was out there and he really seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## TommyBurt

just put my veiled into his adult enclosure and it's starting to look really good having trouble with the dripper though i just want a single drop dripping and when the drop goes through the mesh it just goes everywhere because of the mesh anyone got a way around this also can you put spider plants in with a chameleon


----------



## Mikaela

*Made me laugh*

Just thought I'd share this as it made me laugh.
Popped into pet shop today and they had baby Yemens. I'm getting my first one in a few weeks but don't want one under 12 weeks and these were about 3-4 inches including tails, so I went up to the manager chap behind the counter and said 'you know your Yemens?' to which he replied ' the geckos?' I said 'erm no the chameleons, do you know how old they are?' he said' er, er I don't know, we don't get told that when we buy them, but they'd be from last year'.

Now never having had one, I'm no expert but from looking at the pics on here they were no more than 6-8 weeks! Er how does he even work in a pet shop let alone run it?!


----------



## Lex

Fat neck..


----------



## TommyBurt

not finished yet but this is my chameleons adult enclosure the empty space at the front is going to be filled with an umbrella plant 











and here he is in the top corner just after a shed


----------



## Mikaela

Pick your socks up Tommy!! :lol2:


----------



## TommyBurt

Mikaela said:


> Pick your socks up Tommy!! :lol2:


I knew someone would point that out :lol2: i uploaded the photo and at that point noticed i just thought well im not retaking it now lmao


----------



## CatB

Hi chameleon folks 

I wasn't sure whether this should be a seperate topic but I've spotted a panther cham on the classifieds that I'm interested in. It's referred to as male but not showing much colour - at what age should I expect the colour to start showing?

The thread is here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...746-panther-chameleon-set-up.html#post8301075 I've just PM'd the owner to ask whether they are sure it's male and some other stuff but I'm being impatient until they get a chance to reply so I thought I'd ask for opinions based on the photos too.

Thanks!


----------



## Bradley

it looks male from the bulge> my panther didnt show coulrs full time till about 5-6 months. It depends on the locale. I have a sambva and they seem to take the longest to colour up wheras ambilobes seem to have colour early on


----------



## Snowberry

Yeah, they can take a while to get colours from what I've seen. My panther is 3.5 months old now and only has green cheeks.


----------



## benton1576

Id say a male too from looking at the thickness of the tail base. I once bought an Ankaramy Male that was over 1 year old and he had no colour when i got him except a tiny hint of pink. He was obviously a male though. He got some intense colours once i supplemented him properly! took about 6 months to get his colours so he must have been at least 1 1/2 years by then.


----------



## labmad

Ok, not quite finished and sorted yet, but here i have a small reptibreeze enclosure, with an umbrella plant and ficus benjema plant in it. Also with the plants i have fastened some canes, and bendy wire (soft tie) and a jungle vine, for the cham to clamber around on......as you can see i have the basking lght on, so just playing round with getting the desired temp, and just need to order my UV light and get that rigged up 

Will put some largish pebbles over the soil so the cham cannot accidently ingest any whilst hunting etc

Trimmed the plants a tad to fit them in, but just wondered if it looks OK for an enclosure, as we are total newb's to chameleons? we are getting 2, a baby yemens and a baby ambilobe panther, and have 2 small reptibreeze's until they get older and bigger before upgrading.....


----------



## Ste123

I been thinking about a cham as a future pet and was wondering if I could use one of those plastic mini green houses for them. It's roughly four to five foot high and I know the plastic is flexible I know I'd be able to secure it and build a base. 

Here's the link to it and at £12 I'm Sure it be a bargain, 

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/content/ebiz/wilkinsonplus/invt/0169741/0169741_l.jpg


----------



## Bradley

labmad said:


> Ok, not quite finished and sorted yet, but here i have a small reptibreeze enclosure, with an umbrella plant and ficus benjema plant in it. Also with the plants i have fastened some canes, and bendy wire (soft tie) and a jungle vine, for the cham to clamber around on......as you can see i have the basking lght on, so just playing round with getting the desired temp, and just need to order my UV light and get that rigged up
> 
> Will put some largish pebbles over the soil so the cham cannot accidently ingest any whilst hunting etc
> 
> Trimmed the plants a tad to fit them in, but just wondered if it looks OK for an enclosure, as we are total newb's to chameleons? we are getting 2, a baby yemens and a baby ambilobe panther, and have 2 small reptibreeze's until they get older and bigger before upgrading.....
> 
> image


Looks really good. You will find depending on age of the chams the yemen will last about a month to 2 months in there and the panther about 4-5 months. You will see a hell of difference in how much quicker yemens grow than panthers! I was really suprised with my two


----------



## labmad

Bradley said:


> Looks really good. You will find depending on age of the chams the yemen will last about a month to 2 months in there and the panther about 4-5 months. You will see a hell of difference in how much quicker yemens grow than panthers! I was really suprised with my two


cheers Bradley :2thumb: by the time i collect the panther wll be 4mths approx, not sure on the yemens, but both coming from the same reptuable breeder :2thumb:

Just need to add a dripper, but the 2 i got are the lucky reptle fake tree log effect ones, quite big and quite heavy even without the water, so i think they will have to wait til i get a large enclosure.....

also at the mo, the basking blb is an exo terra one, 50watts, so just testing it out well before the chams come, as i may need to get a slightly higher wattage bulb?


----------



## Bradley

labmad said:


> cheers Bradley :2thumb: by the time i collect the panther wll be 4mths approx, not sure on the yemens, but both coming from the same reptuable breeder :2thumb:
> 
> Just need to add a dripper, but the 2 i got are the lucky reptle fake tree log effect ones, quite big and quite heavy even without the water, so i think they will have to wait til i get a large enclosure.....
> 
> also at the mo, the basking blb is an exo terra one, 50watts, so just testing it out well before the chams come, as i may need to get a slightly higher wattage bulb?


 regarding the bulbs I use a 100watt in my yemes and in my pathers i use a 100 watt in winter and 60 watt from about april till september


----------



## mooshu

Hey guys do you think a male panther cham will eat panchnoda bettles? I was thinking abnout putting some grubs in the soil and was thinking what would happen when they turn into bettles? I mean if he ate one it wouldn't harm him, would it?


----------



## PhilNDeb

Hello, Just thought I would introduce Charlie the Mum of our baby Chams, we do have a few left if anyone is interested.


----------



## labmad

PhilNDeb said:


> Hello, Just thought I would introduce Charlie the Mum of our baby Chams, we do have a few left if anyone is interested.
> image
> image


very nice matey


----------



## Iwantone

itwas said:


> heres a pic of Docs new cage. Does anyone else use one of these Exo Terra hoods? if so is your fan really noisy?
> image


What cage is this please and what size is it? What do you have on the sides too? Thank you. :2thumb:


----------



## Iwantone

TommyBurt said:


> not finished yet but this is my chameleons adult enclosure the empty space at the front is going to be filled with an umbrella plant
> 
> image
> 
> 
> and here he is in the top corner just after a shed
> 
> 
> image


Nice set up. :2thumb: What size is it and is it a Reptibreeze? Also what type of chameleon do you have in it please?


----------



## ahayto

Hi All,

Just wanted to share some pics of my cham Geoff and his enclosure.

When I first got him:









A few months ago in his old enclosure:



















His new Enclosure:


----------



## Sweetcorn

ahayto said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share some pics of my cham Geoff and his enclosure.
> 
> When I first got him:
> image
> 
> A few months ago in his old enclosure:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> His new Enclosure:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


WOW....he is stunning. Such beautiful colours :flrt:


----------



## Chameleoco

paired jaws with our Blue bar female this morning,& he was going crazy:lol2:must be the heat:lol2:


----------



## schumi

woohoo finally my female sambava has layed 17 eggs let the wait begin


----------



## labmad

awesome matey 



ahayto said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share some pics of my cham Geoff and his enclosure.
> 
> When I first got him:
> image
> 
> A few months ago in his old enclosure:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> His new Enclosure:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


----------



## labmad

Chameleoco said:


> paired jaws with our Blue bar female this morning,& he was going crazy:lol2:must be the heat:lol2:


oh-oh, does that mean i need to say a few quid to get a lady for my fella when the time arrives :lol2:

PS - JAWS looks amazing :notworthy:


----------



## Chameleoco

labmad said:


> oh-oh, does that mean i need to say a few quid to get a lady for my fella when the time arrives :lol2:
> *I dare say so :2thumb:these will be a totally different line to yours so completly unrelated :no1:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - JAWS looks amazing :notworthy:


 
*Cheers dude :2thumb:*


----------



## Bradley

Have been alot of threads asking for help on chameleons lately. I may do a faq page and some carsheets if I have the time! All these GCSE stuff and hw is long!


----------



## benton1576

I satarting to worry my Ankify may be Gay!!! i pair him off with his female and he is just not interested whatsoever! she is receptive but he just ignores her. Any tips? Ive got no Barry White albums and im fresh out of candles and rose petals so any other suggestions welcome. lol. 

Thanks in advance, oh yeah, female is around 16 months old, male is 1 month older.


----------



## bradleymarky

benton1576 said:


> I satarting to worry my Ankify may be Gay!!! i pair him off with his female and he is just not interested whatsoever! she is receptive but he just ignores her. Any tips? Ive got no Barry White albums and im fresh out of candles and rose petals so any other suggestions welcome. lol.
> 
> Thanks in advance, oh yeah, female is around 16 months old, male is 1 month older.


what about a bit of soft porn or showing him how to go on :whistling2:


----------



## benton1576

haha, good idea! i contemplated gutloading his food with oysters but im not sure it works for reptiles or even humans for that matter. I guess im just gonna have to leave them together for a while and hope something happens. I hope i dont have the same problems with my Masoala.


----------



## bradleymarky

:flrt:


benton1576 said:


> haha, good idea! i contemplated gutloading his food with oysters but im not sure it works for reptiles or even humans for that matter. I guess im just gonna have to leave them together for a while and hope something happens. I hope i dont have the same problems with my Masoala.


is it the first time hes seen her or have you been teasing him with a few glimpses...but if he is gay i`m afraid he needs to go back in the closet


----------



## benton1576

Hes seen her a few times but never showed any interest. I know hes mature as he leaves the odd plug here and there. Hes so damned placid its unreal, just will not fire up for anything, show him another male, he just sits there, show him a female, he just sits there, show him a mirror, he just sits there, show him a hopper, WHAM!!! lol


----------



## bradleymarky

benton1576 said:


> Hes seen her a few times but never showed any interest. I know hes mature as he leaves the odd plug here and there. Hes so damned placid its unreal, just will not fire up for anything, show him another male, he just sits there, show him a female, he just sits there, show him a mirror, he just sits there, show him a hopper, WHAM!!! lol


my panther is exactly the same, the only thing he wants to do is come out and play


----------



## Bradley

try showing him another male and that may start him off


----------



## Chameleoco

benton1576 said:


> I satarting to worry my Ankify may be Gay!!! i pair him off with his female and he is just not interested whatsoever! she is receptive but he just ignores her. Any tips? Ive got no Barry White albums and im fresh out of candles and rose petals so any other suggestions welcome. lol.
> 
> Thanks in advance, oh yeah, female is around 16 months old, male is 1 month older.


 
I would look at his diet and vitamin levels, a healthy chameleon of breeding age should always be intent to breed, they loose their libido when they are unwell or their not in tip top condition, we bought an ambanja about 3 years ago off a "well respected" breeder who had kidney dysfunction unbeknown to us at the time and we thought he was "gay" but turns out he was really ill and although we have stabilised his condition and he is living a happy life we have never bred him and will never breed him as breeding him would only disturb all the hard work we have done to get him this stable. 
Laura xx


----------



## Mikaela

Does anyone know the names of some tall plants I could put in my repti breeze please? The common names if possible. Finally picking up my first boy next Sat and just need a bit of greenery. Also can I put real ivy vines in with him? Not little ones but big huge ones that cover my shed? Am just thinking he'll have little feet and might need something skinny to hold on to? Thanks


----------



## Bradley

Mikaela said:


> Does anyone know the names of some tall plants I could put in my repti breeze please? The common names if possible. Finally picking up my first boy next Sat and just need a bit of greenery. Also can I put real ivy vines in with him? Not little ones but big huge ones that cover my shed? Am just thinking he'll have little feet and might need something skinny to hold on to? Thanks


Cannot use IVY. best plants are pothos or sometimes called devils Ivy, weeping fig and mbrella plants. I dont use live plants as they can be hard wrk I use a few small ones but have a 3 feet high plastic ficus from wilkinsons. Much easier to keep and clean


----------



## Mikaela

Thanks Bradley, I am now armed for my trip to the garden centre!


----------



## Lex

Putting my four horned chameleons together to breed today, but now I face an impossible choice. Do I go with the proven father of two clutches but very old 'Mr Flibbles', or the unproven but about to hit his prime 'Tin Man'.


----------



## bradleymarky

Lex said:


> Putting my four horned chameleons together to breed today, but now I face an impossible choice. Do I go with the proven father of two clutches but very old 'Mr Flibbles', or the unproven but about to hit his prime 'Tin Man'.


i would give the new guy a go,sounds like mr fibbles has had plenty oats already


----------



## Lex

bradleymarky said:


> i would give the new guy a go,sounds like mr fibbles has had plenty oats already


Yeah but this might be Mr Flibbles last chance to sire before he shuffles on.

At gone four his pushing the quad boundary for old man, infact he's so old now his tongue '_stopped_' working about a year ago (no idea why, just refuses to use it, no discolour, no apparent breaks or blemishes, fully hydrated and nutrient loaded, just f*cking lazy) and like the true hedonistic pleasure seeker he is, sits with his mouth open come feeding time.


----------



## bradleymarky

Lex said:


> Yeah but this might be Mr Flibbles last chance to sire before he shuffles on.
> 
> At gone four his pushing the quad boundary for old man, infact he's so old now his tongue '_stopped_' working about a year ago (no idea why, just refuses to use it, no discolour, no apparent breaks or blemishes, fully hydrated and nutrient loaded, just f*cking lazy) and like the true hedonistic pleasure seeker he is, sits with his mouth open come feeding time.


that sounds like half the 18+ forum....if he is that old maybe its better to let him retire from the leg over.....not sure if theres anything about older chams not being able to do the job (fully formed eggs and babies) i mean


----------



## Lex

bradleymarky said:


> that sounds like half the 18+ forum....if he is that old maybe its better to let him retire from the leg over.....not sure if theres anything about older chams not being able to do the job (fully formed eggs and babies) i mean


From my understanding, so long as they can 'overpower' the female then chances are they still have it in them to sire the clutch... Irritatingly enough however she looks to already have eggs, so with any luck they haven't begun to be calcified yet.


----------



## Mikaela

Sounds like he's gonna be too lazy for any action lol


----------



## Mikaela

Right the time has finally come...I pick up my first Yemen tomorrow 
I've done the set up, just want a few comments on if it's ok. I'm gonna add more foliage, I thought the ones I ordered had huge leaves but they are tiny. You can't really see but he's got a bark bed near the top for sunbathing and I've wrapped threads of rope around some bigger branches for him to hold onto. Thanks


----------



## phelsuma

Ok folks at the moment I've got 2 Ambilobe panthers and 3 Yemens that are out of sight of each other and all doing well. I know that chams are anti-social and get stressed if they can see another cham but is this only with their own or very similar species or would my panthers and Yemens tolerate the sight of each other? The reason I am asking is that I am going to Doncaster next week and don't want to waste my time moving cages about to accommodate a new locale of panthers if it is just going to upset the other 5. 

If anyone has experience of this I would love to know and who knows I might even meet you next weekend.


----------



## Oski1

phelsuma said:


> Ok folks at the moment I've got 2 Ambilobe panthers and 3 Yemens that are out of sight of each other and all doing well. I know that chams are anti-social and get stressed if they can see another cham but is this only with their own or very similar species or would my panthers and Yemens tolerate the sight of each other? The reason I am asking is that I am going to Doncaster next week and don't want to waste my time moving cages about to accommodate a new locale of panthers if it is just going to upset the other 5.
> 
> If anyone has experience of this I would love to know and who knows I might even meet you next weekend.


I would not let them see each other, my panther does not like my Yemen male and hid when I was cleaning him out, while my male veiled fired up like I have never seemed him before,and was acting aggressive, so IMO it would be unfair if they can see each other, they are so easily stressed.


----------



## phelsuma

Thanks Oski. I feared that would be the likely answer. I'll just need to rearrange things to keep everything out of sight of each other if I get any additions at Doncaster.


----------



## Odinn

*Say Hello To Karl*

This is my grumpy cham Karl


----------



## Tasshu

Anyone can list some good plants to put in the cage?.. Or possibly a guide to things you can put in there??

and would a Zoo Med Naturalistic Terrarium 30x30x30cm NT1 .. Be suitable for 1 yemen cham???

And anyone know any places in near essex that sell chameleons? I think maybe seapets??


----------



## runs with scissors

The seapets in colchester dose sell chameleons, but to me they seem to be overpriced. A Yemen cham is between £70 and £80.


----------



## phelsuma

Anyone get anything at Doncaster? I got a young female Ambilobe to join the gang.


----------



## Bradley

sadly i didnt go donny but was there alot of cham species?


----------



## phelsuma

Bradley said:


> sadly i didnt go donny but was there alot of cham species?


I only saw Ambilobe, Ankarea, Tamataves and Yemens. Sadly a lack of readies limited my purchases:devil:


----------



## mickeyratfink

Bradley said:


> sadly i didnt go donny but was there alot of cham species?


There was also Fischerii, piebald yemens and some R. Spectrums, but with the amount of smakes at the show, they may just have been apetisers before the main course!!


----------



## Mikaela

Tasshu said:


> Anyone can list some good plants to put in the cage?.. Or possibly a guide to things you can put in there??
> 
> and would a Zoo Med Naturalistic Terrarium 30x30x30cm NT1 .. Be suitable for 1 yemen cham???
> 
> And anyone know any places in near essex that sell chameleons? I think maybe seapets??


 
I use ficus and umbrella plants, B&Q got huge ones for £20 at the mo


----------



## labmad

I also have ficus & umbrella plants, also pothos i believe are a safe one to use


----------



## labmad

Anyone use Silkworms for ther chams??

Thinking of trying my young ambilobe on some? I read on chameleon forums they are a good addition??


----------



## Sweetcorn

I got some for my Yemen and he loved them. First time hand feeding was with silkworms :2thumb:


----------



## labmad

Sweetcorn said:


> I got some for my Yemen and he loved them. First time hand feeding was with silkworms :2thumb:


did you get them from the silkworm store in the classifieds?


----------



## Sweetcorn

labmad said:


> did you get them from the silkworm store in the classifieds?


That's them....I ordered through their website.


Silkworms -


----------



## beardie-boo

Hi all, this is my first time here, I am in the process of buying my viv for my cham I will be getting. I have a breeder with baby yemans, but its quite far away, does anyone know of any yeman breeders in the birkenhead area please?


----------



## labmad

Sweetcorn said:


> That's them....I ordered through their website.
> 
> 
> Silkworms - *


OK coolio - PM'd the seller, and will prob order some in soon, as i also need a few more small crix too - but will have to find a decent mail order place, as the rep shop nr me only does black or the large brown ones


----------



## Sweetcorn

We get all our live food from here. Very good service and have been using them for years now.

Reptilekeeping The Online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment.


----------



## labmad

Nice one sweetcorn - Thank-you 

forgot to ask, are silkies only to be use as treats, like a few per week, or can they have like a few days of crix and a few days of silkies within the week?

also, whats the best way to feed silkies, do you suspend them in a cup or something or a dish etc, just need something so the cham can get to them?

cheers


----------



## Bradley

Silkies can be used as a staple like crickets but i would alternate between them and crickets. You can feed from a cup or hand feed. I wouldnt let them go in the cage


----------



## labmad

think it'll be a cup job, i aint one for wriggly's


----------



## beardie-boo

Do you have any veilds for sale?


----------



## labmad

beardie-boo said:


> Do you have any veilds for sale?


prob best to put a 'wanted' ad in the classifieds or in the search bar put your keywords in then contact the sellers from what results come up


----------



## Juststartin

*Cham info plz*

Hi, I'm new to this site and new to keeping reptiles. I have 2 painted agamas that are real good fun and really lively. I have however put down a deposit for a yemans chameleon I seen it in my local pet store and couldn't resist lol. I've done some research through the web and by reading some books. I've seen so many people handle their chameleon but read that you should avoid this as much as possible. And I have read that you shouldn't feed your chameleon locust, because of a toxic stage they go through as adults that can be harmful to your chameleon. But have seen so many vids of chameleons eating locust, the owners saying its fine and even the guy at my pet shop seems to think its ok. All I want to know is, is it safe to feed chameleons locust? And can you handle them?


----------



## Bradley

feeding locusts is fine and regards to handling yemens can be drumpy but it depends on the chameleon and some like coming out and some dont


----------



## bradleymarky

Juststartin said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site and new to keeping reptiles. I have 2 painted agamas that are real good fun and really lively. I have however put down a deposit for a yemans chameleon I seen it in my local pet store and couldn't resist lol. I've done some research through the web and by reading some books. I've seen so many people handle their chameleon but read that you should avoid this as much as possible. And I have read that you shouldn't feed your chameleon locust, because of a toxic stage they go through as adults that can be harmful to your chameleon. But have seen so many vids of chameleons eating locust, the owners saying its fine and even the guy at my pet shop seems to think its ok. All I want to know is, is it safe to feed chameleons locust? And can you handle them?


as said locusts are fine......handling a yemen can be dangerous to your health, my yemen used to hiss my name and would try to bite me every chance she got


----------



## MaMExotics

could an adult panther cham live in this Zoo Med - Repti Breeze - Aluminium Screen Cage X LARGE | eBay UK its whole life?


----------



## Juststartin

*Good good*



Bradley said:


> feeding locusts is fine and regards to handling yemens can be drumpy but it depends on the chameleon and some like coming out and some dont


 cool thanks. Another question, mesh or glass terrarium? Ive seen so many that have mesh tanks and they look really good, but I worry that he'll get to cold, do I have to keep my room warm if I get a mesh? Or do I just go glass?


----------



## bradleymarky

MaMExotics said:


> could an adult panther cham live in this Zoo Med - Repti Breeze - Aluminium Screen Cage X LARGE | eBay UK its whole life?


they sure can....i got mine for £76 delivered from the same place...they advertise in here


----------



## bradleymarky

Juststartin said:


> cool thanks. Another question, mesh or glass terrarium? Ive seen so many that have mesh tanks and they look really good, but I worry that he'll get to cold, do I have to keep my room warm if I get a mesh? Or do I just go glass?


a mesh vivarium will be fine...it doesnt get cold enough in this country :whistling2:a 4 foot high one will be great


----------



## Juststartin

bradleymarky said:


> a mesh vivarium will be fine...it doesnt get cold enough in this country :whistling2:a 4 foot high one will be great


 are you sure you do live in the uk don't you? It does get quiet cold in my room.


----------



## bradleymarky

Juststartin said:


> are you sure you do live in the uk don't you? It does get quiet cold in my room.


do you think i would choose huddersfield if i was a foreigner :Na_Na_Na_Na: i have had a yemen in my front room and it was fine...my panther is in my bedroom and pretty close to the window and ive never had any problems...they are hardier that you`d imagine.........where do you live ?


----------



## Juststartin

bradleymarky said:


> do you think i would choose huddersfield if i was a foreigner :Na_Na_Na_Na: i have had a yemen in my front room and it was fine...my panther is in my bedroom and pretty close to the window and ive never had any problems...they are hardier that you`d imagine.........where do you live ?


Haha yea I didn't notice it tells us where you are I'm a bit dupid lol. I live in torquay close to the sea. Does your tank reach the right temp and things then yea? Just want to make sure I get what's best for me Cham.


----------



## bradleymarky

Juststartin said:


> Haha yea I didn't notice it tells us where you are I'm a bit dupid lol. I live in torquay close to the sea. Does your tank reach the right temp and things then yea? Just want to make sure I get what's best for me Cham.


torquay is a lot warmer than where i live...get a mesh viv and you can put the lamp on the outside of the viv, as long as you have the right basking spot and temp (it will take a few days to get it right) it will be fine, yemens are very tough


----------



## Juststartin

bradleymarky said:


> torquay is a lot warmer than where i live...get a mesh viv and you can put the lamp on the outside of the viv, as long as you have the right basking spot and temp (it will take a few days to get it right) it will be fine, yemens are very tough


Yea man I'm gonna do that then, there much taller than the glass ones I've seen. What's your average temp in your yemans crib? What lights should I get and what size mesh for a yeman?


----------



## Juststartin

MaMExotics said:


> could an adult panther cham live in this Zoo Med - Repti Breeze - Aluminium Screen Cage X LARGE | eBay UK its whole life?


Just checked that out and I don't think so it looks a bit small for an adult panther, you want one thats wider and taller like three or four foot. Chams live in the trees, but I'm just starting so wait and see what others say. Bit expensive aswell.


----------



## bradleymarky

Juststartin said:


> Yea man I'm gonna do that then, there much taller than the glass ones I've seen. What's your average temp in your yemans crib? What lights should I get and what size mesh for a yeman?


baby yemens temps should be in the low 80`s and adults in the high 80`s...i have a 100 watt basking bulb in a dome that sits on top of the viv...the uv is outside also with a reflector on it....i always go with 10.0 outside and 5.0 inside the viv.
the reptibreeze are great for any cham, i`ll put a piccy of mine up tomorrow (at work at the mo)so you can get a few ideas


----------



## Bradley

Juststartin said:


> Just checked that out and I don't think so it looks a bit small for an adult panther, you want one thats wider and taller like three or four foot. Chams live in the trees, but I'm just starting so wait and see what others say. Bit expensive aswell.


The extra large reptibreeze is fine. It is 4 feet tall and 2 feet square


----------



## Juststartin

Bradley said:


> The extra large reptibreeze is fine. It is 4 feet tall and 2 feet square


Yea man nice one where's the best place to buy?


----------



## Juststartin

Bradley said:


> The extra large reptibreeze is fine. It is 4 feet tall and 2 feet square


Found it cheap, what lights should I get and what wattage?


----------



## Juststartin

Bradley said:


> The extra large reptibreeze is fine. It is 4 feet tall and 2 feet square


My mate has just told me its quite difficult keeping the humidity up in a mesh viv is this true? Has anyone had problems with that?


----------



## labmad

Juststartin said:


> My mate has just told me its quite difficult keeping the humidity up in a mesh viv is this true? Has anyone had problems with that?


I currently have the small reptibreeze for my young panther, which will be upgraded to an XL one in around 5 months or so, will see how he grows etc 

To keep the humidity up a bit, I have covered the back and 1 of the sides wth some aquarium background using some double sided tape, will cover the other side when i get time, but also have 2 real plants in there, a ficus and an umbrella plant, so that combined helps with the humidity  The other day my panther started to shed, and literally within like 20mins the shed was done, no shedding probs there


----------



## labmad

One thing i meant to ask was, sometimes when put my hand in his enclosure for him to walk on my hand he sometimes like puffs his chin up, a bit like a beardie flaring its beard - is this a warning sign as if to say, do one, back off pal??

Not that i am going to do a great deal of handling but was just curious?

cheers


----------



## Juststartin

labmad said:


> I currently have the small reptibreeze for my young panther, which will be upgraded to an XL one in around 5 months or so, will see how he grows etc
> 
> To keep the humidity up a bit, I have covered the back and 1 of the sides wth some aquarium background using some double sided tape, will cover the other side when i get time, but also have 2 real plants in there, a ficus and an umbrella plant, so that combined helps with the humidity  The other day my panther started to shed, and literally within like 20mins the shed was done, no shedding probs there


Yea man that's quick they'll shed loads I bet, they grow quite quick I think.:2thumb:


----------



## Iwantone

I've just become the proud owner of this little beauty, Nosy Faly Panther female called Mia. :flrt:


----------



## labmad

is it from a seller on here, very nice 

I really could have several locales of panthers, only have the 1 young male amblobe at present but wll get a lady fror him come december and will prob go with some sambava's too in the near future


----------



## 666PIT9

omg, saved myself 200 quid ahaha 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnNl5IMXFCI&feature=related


----------



## jcarty33

hey, just relised threr was a chameleon thread, i have a 1 year old female veiled cham, just layyed second time yesterday

the viv she is in now is great, but im moving her into a bigger one with live plants, i currently have an dwarf umbrella plant nearly at a suitable size and i am growing pothos.

i am thinking about getting creeping fig or the inch plant as its also named as i heard they grow fat, im no expert in live plants but these are my first and doing well

one thing tho, how do you get creeping fig to cover a wall of the cage, can it not be a smoot surface ot does it have to be able to grasp onti something, any help greatly appreciated


----------



## labmad

jcarty33 said:


> hey, just relised threr was a chameleon thread, i have a 1 year old female veiled cham, just layyed second time yesterday
> 
> the viv she is in now is great, but im moving her into a bigger one with live plants, i currently have an dwarf umbrella plant nearly at a suitable size and i am growing pothos.
> 
> i am thinking about getting creeping fig or the inch plant as its also named as i heard they grow fat, im no expert in live plants but these are my first and doing well
> 
> one thing tho, how do you get creeping fig to cover a wall of the cage, can it not be a smoot surface ot does it have to be able to grasp onti something, any help greatly appreciated


what about putting some trellis up the side walls of the cage, so that the plant can be kind of wrapped round it or pushes in and out of the trellis, so that as it grows it looks as though it has grown up the walls of the cage??


----------



## Iwantone

labmad said:


> is it from a seller on here, very nice
> 
> I really could have several locales of panthers, only have the 1 young male amblobe at present but wll get a lady fror him come december and will prob go with some sambava's too in the near future


Thank you. Yes it is, Graeme Gadsby. :2thumb:


----------



## Juststartin

Someone please help me lol. I've bought a exo tera terrarium 61x61x122cm. What lights will I need and heat sources etc. I'm totally lost my pet store are trying to rip me off there crap they just want my money. There's one guy in there that's ok and he told me to get on this site for help. He's a legend. Oh yea I'm getting a yemans.


----------



## labmad

Juststartin said:


> Someone please help me lol. I've bought a exo tera terrarium 61x61x122cm. What lights will I need and heat sources etc. I'm totally lost my pet store are trying to rip me off there crap they just want my money. There's one guy in there that's ok and he told me to get on this site for help. He's a legend. Oh yea I'm getting a yemans.


I use spot bulbs for a basking spot, which u get in tesco for £2 or so for 2 or 3 bulbs 

UV have a 6% arcadia strip light


----------



## Juststartin

Iwantone said:


> I've just become the proud owner of this little beauty, Nosy Faly Panther female called Mia. :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image


She looks well nice the last pics funny. Look at her eyes lol.


----------



## labmad

I got some silkworms last week - aswell as the mulberry diet, pre-made up like a paste.......

Is this in itself sufficient gutloading for them, as they are generally qute high in calcium content anyway? As i think once they are on the mulberry diet they wont eat anything else.......unless i dpeamt i read that somewhere 

cheers


----------



## Bradley

to the top!!!!!


----------



## Juststartin

Hi there, I've got my yemans. Was just wondering when his last spray should be? I get up and turn his light on at 7ish and give him a spray, then get home from work and spray at about 2, should I do his third an hour or two before I turn him off? or when I turn him off? Thanks for any help, you guy's have been great cheers.


----------



## bradleymarky

Juststartin said:


> Hi there, I've got my yemans. Was just wondering when his last spray should be? I get up and turn his light on at 7ish and give him a spray, then get home from work and spray at about 2, should I do his third an hour or two before I turn him off? or when I turn him off? Thanks for any help, you guy's have been great cheers.


2 hours before the lights go off is fine for the last spray


----------



## nads

Hi all,just a couple of pic's of my babies...1st up is "Melman" you may have already seen this pic in the photo section,but i love it...He is a Nosy Mitsio & 16 months old & very friendly:flrt:








This is "Gloria" a female Nosy Mitsio,she is 6 months old,& very moody!:devil:








I also have just aquired a blue bar ambilobe who is 18 months old,he is a gorgeous friendly boy,photos to follow,as he is not looking his best @ the mo...Hope you like:2thumb:


----------



## Juststartin

bradleymarky said:


> 2 hours before the lights go off is fine for the last spray


Good that's what I've been doing, he's shedding at the mo and was having a struggle earlier so I helped him, is this ok? 'cause I don't think he likes being handled or touched, should I just leave him to it?


----------



## Juststartin

nads said:


> Hi all,just a couple of pic's of my babies...1st up is "Melman" you may have already seen this pic in the photo section,but i love it...He is a Nosy Mitsio & 16 months old & very friendly:flrt:
> image
> This is "Gloria" a female Nosy Mitsio,she is 6 months old,& very moody!:devil:
> image
> I also have just aquired a blue bar ambilobe who is 18 months old,he is a gorgeous friendly boy,photos to follow,as he is not looking his best @ the mo...Hope you like:2thumb:


Those photos look wicked:gasp::notworthy: can you pick up panthers cheap or not? I only ever see them round £250 or more, I've always wanted one but they're expensive from what I've seen.


----------



## nads

Juststartin said:


> Those photos look wicked:gasp::notworthy: can you pick up panthers cheap or not? I only ever see them round £250 or more, I've always wanted one but they're expensive from what I've seen.


 Hi, it depends on the locale,i have seen some beautifull panthers for a real good price recently,mixed locale seem to be a bit cheaper....Keep an eye on the classified ads:2thumb:
Vicky


----------



## Bradley

nads said:


> Hi all,just a couple of pic's of my babies...1st up is "Melman" you may have already seen this pic in the photo section,but i love it...He is a Nosy Mitsio & 16 months old & very friendly:flrt:
> image
> This is "Gloria" a female Nosy Mitsio,she is 6 months old,& very moody!:devil:
> image
> I also have just aquired a blue bar ambilobe who is 18 months old,he is a gorgeous friendly boy,photos to follow,as he is not looking his best @ the mo...Hope you like:2thumb:


That is the best mitsio I have seen! Have never really liked the locale but I do now! what line does he come from?


----------



## nads

Bradley said:


> That is the best mitsio I have seen! Have never really liked the locale but I do now! what line does he come from?


 Thank you,he's a very handsome boy!(of course,i would say that!) He was picked up in Germany last year,Matej Kline bred him,Tempting to go to Hamm this sept,but i have no self control when it come to chameleons....Glad i may have converted you:2thumb:
Vicky


----------



## MuJi

Great pics Vicky! Good luck with your Blue Bar!

www.chameleonworldmuji.co.uk


----------



## nads

MuJi said:


> Great pics Vicky! Good luck with your Blue Bar!
> 
> www.chameleonworldmuji.co.uk


Thanks Muji! He is doing well,eating like a little piggy,Everyone who see's him,love him.Hopefully get some pic's up soon: victory:
Vicky


----------



## Juststartin

nads said:


> Hi, it depends on the locale,i have seen some beautifull panthers for a real good price recently,mixed locale seem to be a bit cheaper....Keep an eye on the classified ads:2thumb:
> Vicky


Locale? What does this mean? And another question for every1. What's the score with cleaning? I clean my agamas once a month whilst spot checking daily. Does this also apply to chameleons? And do you need to bath them?


----------



## labmad

Juststartin said:


> Locale? What does this mean? And another question for every1. What's the score with cleaning? I clean my agamas once a month whilst spot checking daily. Does this also apply to chameleons? And do you need to bath them?


the locale is there are they originate from, so when you hear nosy mitsio, abmanja, ambilobe etc etc they are named after the area's they originate from

Cleaning wise, spot clean daily, and watch the bottom of the enclosue does not get waterlogged from a dripper - but depends on how you have your set-up as to what needs doing when to be fair, i dont have any substrate in mine, as many others dont, but then some will do, in mine i have 2 live plants in a small reptibreeze cages, so for me its a case of spot cleaning and making sure there's not a build up of water in the trya the plants stand in


----------



## Juststartin

labmad said:


> the locale is there are they originate from, so when you hear nosy mitsio, abmanja, ambilobe etc etc they are named after the area's they originate from
> 
> Cleaning wise, spot clean daily, and watch the bottom of the enclosue does not get waterlogged from a dripper - but depends on how you have your set-up as to what needs doing when to be fair, i dont have any substrate in mine, as many others dont, but then some will do, in mine i have 2 live plants in a small reptibreeze cages, so for me its a case of spot cleaning and making sure there's not a build up of water in the trya the plants stand in


Cheers. I changed it today, got rid of my crap umbrella plant and got him a masive ficus and loads of vines, he loves it been bright green all day checking out his new crib, Hunting down locust like a little chameleon ninja :lol2:. I have got substrate but it stays pretty clean got earthworms to eat all poopoo:lol::lol:


----------



## Bradley

bump up.....


----------



## balmybaldwin

Juststartin said:


> . I have got substrate but it stays pretty clean got earthworms to eat all poopoo:lol::lol:


How well does this work? and What substrate are you using? and what type of worms/how many? Any smells? do you have a rain system in there - I think mine would be too damp due to the regular rain storms!


----------



## Lex

Just a quick picture of the old man.


----------



## Bradley

nice quad!


----------



## Lex

Bradley said:


> nice quad!


He's coming up to 5 now. Not looking bad I don't think. Other than he walloped his horns a couple weeks ago. Moron.


----------



## Bradley

he is looking good! would love to keep and breed these one day!


----------



## Higgt4

666PIT9 said:


> omg, saved myself 200 quid ahaha
> 
> ‪JDog Chameleon Cage Part 1‬‏ - YouTube


Can anyone tell me where I can get this aluminium framing in the UK?


----------



## Lex

You can find aluminium profiling through a company called kjn or something similar. I use them for making cages for the fly and mozzi colonies in the labs and occasionally for some of my own kit too. Price per metre isn't bad, it's the corners which are pricey.


----------



## kopstar

Lex said:


> image
> 
> Just a quick picture of the old man.


Love 'em, had one free ranging in the living room for 7 years.


----------



## labmad

Very nice 

going to get a lady for my male ambilobe from Chamleoco nearer christmas  .....and when i have the cash and find some sambava babies wll look for a par of those too


----------



## kopstar

labmad said:


> Very nice
> 
> going to get a lady for my male ambilobe from Chamleoco nearer christmas  .....and when i have the cash and find some sambava babies wll look for a par of those too


I've got my name down for a male.


----------



## Higgt4

new arrival to the family today...










:flrt:
he's had a few small hoppers and has now settled down for the first night in his new home, will start a new thread with more pics of him tomorrow.


----------



## stevemusson

hi, i've recently got a veiled cham from someone at work and although i'm spraying him 2-3 times a day like the previous owner has done for 3 years but, is it worth my installing a solar powered water feature? was looking at them at work and was thinking it could effectively give him running water although he rarely drinks the water when sprayed. do they absorb it through their skin? i give him veg daily as well as crickets, morios ond locusts so presumably they get water from that too but he doesn't eat loads of it tbh. he likes lettuce and the babyleaf salad from morrisisons but doesn't eat masses of it. sorry although i've had lizards for years he's my first cham and even though i've read loads of suff i'd like to hear from peoples own experiences


----------



## Juststartin

balmybaldwin said:


> How well does this work? and What substrate are you using? and what type of worms/how many? Any smells? do you have a rain system in there - I think mine would be too damp due to the regular rain storms!


 i think it work well, i only ever pick up 1,2 turds a week if that and i'm sure he goes every day. iv'e got exo-tera plantation soil for substrate and about 10,15 lobworms you can get any earthworms though i think i got a few out the garden try it out see how it goes. make sure you put a few leaves on the floor to. no smells yet.


----------



## Juststartin

labmad said:


> Very nice
> 
> going to get a lady for my male ambilobe from Chamleoco nearer christmas  .....and when i have the cash and find some sambava babies wll look for a par of those too


iv'e got a 2x2x4ft tank for my yeman do you think i'd need a bigger one if i was to get him a mrs?:hmm:


----------



## Juststartin

stevemusson said:


> hi, i've recently got a veiled cham from someone at work and although i'm spraying him 2-3 times a day like the previous owner has done for 3 years but, is it worth my installing a solar powered water feature? was looking at them at work and was thinking it could effectively give him running water although he rarely drinks the water when sprayed. do they absorb it through their skin? i give him veg daily as well as crickets, morios ond locusts so presumably they get water from that too but he doesn't eat loads of it tbh. he likes lettuce and the babyleaf salad from morrisisons but doesn't eat masses of it. sorry although i've had lizards for years he's my first cham and even though i've read loads of suff i'd like to hear from peoples own experiences


get a little dripper for him, does he open his mouth when you spray him? my guy does the water runs down the casque to the side of there mouths. and try spray him more like 3,4 times a day. thats what i'd do but wait a mo for a few more replies you'll get alot of help on here.


----------



## stevemusson

Juststartin said:


> get a little dripper for him, does he open his mouth when you spray him? my guy does the water runs down the casque to the side of there mouths. and try spray him more like 3,4 times a day. thats what i'd do but wait a mo for a few more replies you'll get alot of help on here.


 thanks. he occasionally opens his mouth but generally just comes up close and closes his eyes as if he's enjoying it. was thinking of doing something with a solar powered fountain as it's easy to install. will look and see if i can fix a dripper on a pipe attached to it. gonna be hard doing it more than 3 times as i spray him in the morning before work, after work and again later in the evening if i'm on a normal shift but if i'm working 12-9 i tend to do it before and after work only


----------



## bradleymarky

stevemusson said:


> thanks. he occasionally opens his mouth but generally just comes up close and closes his eyes as if he's enjoying it. was thinking of doing something with a solar powered fountain as it's easy to install. will look and see if i can fix a dripper on a pipe attached to it. gonna be hard doing it more than 3 times as i spray him in the morning before work, after work and again later in the evening if i'm on a normal shift but if i'm working 12-9 i tend to do it before and after work only


if your spraying the viv at 9pm what time do the lights go out ?


----------



## stevemusson

bradleymarky said:


> if your spraying the viv at 9pm what time do the lights go out ?


 when i'm on a late shift i switch his lights on around 10am and off around 10pm. i do that with my ackie and when i had my beardie used to do the same


----------



## bradleymarky

stevemusson said:


> when i'm on a late shift i switch his lights on around 10am and off around 10pm. i do that with my ackie and when i had my beardie used to do the same


best thing to do is get a timer so you dont have to do it manually...mine are set to come on a 7am and off at 6pm....10pm is too late for a cham, they will sleep 12-13 hours a night and need heat pretty early in the morning.
i mist my panther at 8am and then again before i go to work at 1pm


----------



## stevemusson

bradleymarky said:


> best thing to do is get a timer so you dont have to do it manually...mine are set to come on a 7am and off at 6pm....10pm is too late for a cham, they will sleep 12-13 hours a night and need heat pretty early in the morning.
> i mist my panther at 8am and then again before i go to work at 1pm


 would it be ok if it wasn't misted all afternoon too? thanks for the advice.


----------



## balmybaldwin

Juststartin said:


> iv'e got a 2x2x4ft tank for my yeman do you think i'd need a bigger one if i was to get him a mrs?:hmm:



You'll need an eniterly seperate set-up - Chams aren't sociable, and will only tolerate each other as adults for breeding... which makes it kind of expensive!


----------



## 666PIT9

does anyone have any experiences with Elliott's ??? :cheers:


----------



## KittyNW

Hiya,

I'm getting my first cham on Tuesday, a male 9 week old yemen.

I'm really excited and sorting his viv out today and tomorrow.

Just wanted to ask what your daily routines are like in regards to looking after the chams?

And how long can you take them out of their viv for?

Do you need to bathe them at all?

Thanks!


----------



## Juststartin

stevemusson said:


> thanks. he occasionally opens his mouth but generally just comes up close and closes his eyes as if he's enjoying it. was thinking of doing something with a solar powered fountain as it's easy to install. will look and see if i can fix a dripper on a pipe attached to it. gonna be hard doing it more than 3 times as i spray him in the morning before work, after work and again later in the evening if i'm on a normal shift but if i'm working 12-9 i tend to do it before and after work only


Yeah hes drinking, mine does that the water will run down the side of his casque to the bottom part of his mouth, im sure there's a little grove that channels the water into there mouths he'll only open the back bit of his mouth ever so slighty actually hard to spot tbh. Don't think a fountain would be the best idea, would it have to go on the floor? You can sit a little dripper on top of your cage and put a stick underneath the drip so its running water. Also a little tub to catch the water at the bottom of your cage so you get no puddles. 3 sprays is fine you could just spray a little more. I spray mine about 3 times a day but they are good sprays. As to the bathing I don't know from what I've read and I have read a lot I've read nothing that says they need to be bathed. And I did ask on this thread a while back but no answers so I don't.


----------



## Juststartin

My Cham just had a piece of apple off me. How do I cut it up for him in a bowl? Should I grate it or cut it up into small pieces?


----------



## benjaybo

Juststartin said:


> My Cham just had a piece of apple off me. How do I cut it up for him in a bowl? Should I grate it or cut it up into small pieces?


i would probs grate it mate just to make sure 
: victory:


----------



## benton1576

Juststartin said:


> Yeah hes drinking, mine does that the water will run down the side of his casque to the bottom part of his mouth, im sure there's a little grove that channels the water into there mouths he'll only open the back bit of his mouth ever so slighty actually hard to spot tbh. Don't think a fountain would be the best idea, would it have to go on the floor? You can sit a little dripper on top of your cage and put a stick underneath the drip so its running water. Also a little tub to catch the water at the bottom of your cage so you get no puddles. 3 sprays is fine you could just spray a little more. I spray mine about 3 times a day but they are good sprays. As to the bathing I don't know from what I've read and I have read a lot I've read nothing that says they need to be bathed. And I did ask on this thread a while back but no answers so I don't.


Chemeleons dont need to be bathed. You can put them in a luke warm shower if they are dehydrated though. Just put a plant in there for them to hang around on and bounce the shower off the wall so it falls onto the leaves as a fine mist. The water will build up on the leaves and form into droplets. As for using a solar powered water feature, NO NO NO!! They end up getting full of bacteria which is not a good thing for chams, plus your feeders, crix and hoppers can fall into the pool and drown, creating even more bacteria. Just use a dripper on top of the cage to drip onto the leaves. he/she will work out where water comes from after a while.


----------



## beardie-boo

What type of real live plants are good for yemen repti breeze viv's? I have fake plants of different shapes and sizes and vines, but the viv is still quite bare and I'd like to 'beef it up abit' but don't want anything toxic obviously, any suggestions please?:flrt:


----------



## bradleymarky

stevemusson said:


> would it be ok if it wasn't misted all afternoon too? thanks for the advice.


as long as you mist before you go to work it should be ok.


----------



## bradleymarky

beardie-boo said:


> What type of real live plants are good for yemen repti breeze viv's? I have fake plants of different shapes and sizes and vines, but the viv is still quite bare and I'd like to 'beef it up abit' but don't want anything toxic obviously, any suggestions please?:flrt:


i have a umbrella plant and a ivy in mine...the ivy is expensive though, i paid £25 for a 4 foot one


----------



## Mikaela

I have a big ficus i mine.
When my Yemen is in the garden he sort of yawns alot and gapes his mouth, any reason for this?! I don't think it's heat as he does it as soon as he gets outside


----------



## kirky1980

hey guys probably a dumb question but i aquirred a flexi that i going to use for my japalura splendida. problem is iv just built it up to see if everything is ok with it and i then wondered how the hell do you get your uv and things inside it? or is it the case of hanging everything over the top of it? also what do you guys use to stop water spray from soaking everything outside the flexi?

cheers for any answers: victory:


----------



## Juststartin

kirky1980 said:


> hey guys probably a dumb question but i aquirred a flexi that i going to use for my japalura splendida. problem is iv just built it up to see if everything is ok with it and i then wondered how the hell do you get your uv and things inside it? or is it the case of hanging everything over the top of it? also what do you guys use to stop water spray from soaking everything outside the flexi?
> 
> cheers for any answers: victory:


iv'e just got it sat on top of mine. iv'e got that decor sheet stuff on the back and sides to stops everything outside getting wet. and helps keep the heat/humidity up.


----------



## kirky1980

Juststartin said:


> iv'e just got it sat on top of mine. iv'e got that decor sheet stuff on the back and sides to stops everything outside getting wet. and helps keep the heat/humidity up.


 
ahh ok cheers i was just worried about the heat maybe melting the mesh.
also whats decor sheet lol do you have a link to a site that i can have a look at by any chance? 

cheers


----------



## Juststartin

beardie-boo said:


> What type of real live plants are good for yemen repti breeze viv's? I have fake plants of different shapes and sizes and vines, but the viv is still quite bare and I'd like to 'beef it up abit' but don't want anything toxic obviously, any suggestions please?:flrt:


Ficus benjamina is good my guy loves it iv'e got quite a big one it's real bushy, he loves hiding in it and eating the hell out of it:lol2: might have to get a replacement. iv'e got a pothos to not very big though, trying to train it to grow up the side.


----------



## Taibek

How often at about 4 months old should a Veiled be shedding? he seemed to motor through sheds when i first had him just over a month back and now he seems to have stopped :gasp: (its been about 2 weeks since his last shed)

Couldn't believe how fast they grow :lol2:


----------



## bradleymarky

Taibek said:


> How often at about 4 months old should a Veiled be shedding? he seemed to motor through sheds when i first had him just over a month back and now he seems to have stopped :gasp: (its been about 2 weeks since his last shed)
> 
> Couldn't believe how fast they grow :lol2:


all are different...my panther shed every 4-5 weeks when he was young, hes 1 year old now and sheds every 6-7 weeks


----------



## Taibek

Bradley saves the day again! cheers buddy


----------



## bradleymarky

Taibek said:


> Bradley saves the day again! cheers buddy


 :flrt:


----------



## jcarty33

hey, are cheese plants ok for chams, i bought a cheap one which im growing, just wanted to no

someone sent me a pic of a similar one and said no but i wasnt sure on the picture


----------



## kirky1980

just wondering guys how do you keep your flexi's warm in the winter months?


----------



## Bexzini

kirky1980 said:


> just wondering guys how do you keep your flexi's warm in the winter months?


I cover mine with all sorts haha, my house gets absolutely freezing and I don't like heat mats so I use a towel and bubble wrap and sometimes foil if its absolutely freezing. Foil must go on the outside tho so it doesn't reflect in the chams eyes!


----------



## kirky1980

Bexzini said:


> I cover mine with all sorts haha, my house gets absolutely freezing and I don't like heat mats so I use a towel and bubble wrap and sometimes foil if its absolutely freezing. Foil must go on the outside tho so it doesn't reflect in the chams eyes!


ahh cheers bex never thought of that really i was thinking more like heaters like ceramics or something but really wasnt sure


----------



## Bexzini

kirky1980 said:


> ahh cheers bex never thought of that really i was thinking more like heaters like ceramics or something but really wasnt sure


I had the same problem in the winter but this really really helped :2thumb: looks messy for a while haha (not as bad as certain tanks i might add, perhaps u know what i mean ) but heck its worth it!


----------



## kirky1980

Bexzini said:


> I had the same problem in the winter but this really really helped :2thumb: looks messy for a while haha (not as bad as certain tanks i might add, perhaps u know what i mean ) but heck its worth it!


haha oh i know what you mean lol funnily enough its dragons thats going in it lol but they are of the tree variety:lol2:


----------



## Bexzini

kirky1980 said:


> haha oh i know what you mean lol funnily enough its dragons thats going in it lol but they are of the tree variety:lol2:


Lmao you gotta laugh sometimes :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

Bexzini said:


> Lmao you gotta laugh sometimes :lol2:


lol you have to on here or you would go insane with some of the things you hear lol


----------



## Bexzini

kirky1980 said:


> lol you have to on here or you would go insane with some of the things you hear lol


I'm already half way there my friend :crazy:


----------



## kirky1980

Bexzini said:


> I'm already half way there my friend :crazy:


i was already there before i joined this lol the bus with with square wheels will be coming for me soon enough :surrender:


----------



## Bexzini

kirky1980 said:


> i was already there before i joined this lol the bus with with square wheels will be coming for me soon enough :surrender:


Haha there will be someone with a giant butterfly net looking for you soon enough


----------



## Oski1

:2thumb: I found loads more pics of my chams, and Thought I would Bump this great thread,


----------



## monitormayhem

Hi, i am looking into getting a yemen soon and have found almost all info conflicting on different forums, could anyone keeping them recommend a viv that works best to suit them, thankyou : victory:


----------



## Bradley

I would go with an extra large reptibreeze which is 4 feet high 2 feet square


----------



## Bexzini

monitormayhem said:


> Hi, i am looking into getting a yemen soon and have found almost all info conflicting on different forums, could anyone keeping them recommend a viv that works best to suit them, thankyou : victory:


Well a lot of people on here (including myself) love the flexariums or reptibreeze. They provide great ventilation, and the cham has more places to climb as they can climb on the mesh  They do have their negative points though as it can be difficult to maintain a high level of humidity, but there are ways of overcoming this by placing a towel in the bottom of the viv and using live plants. The level of humidity is not as much of a problem with yemen chameleons than it is say, for panthers, but it is important during shed. I have my humidity at around 50% but sometimes it is more like 40%, hope this helps sorry for the essay i could chat about chams all day haha


----------



## Bexzini

Bradley said:


> I would go with an extra large reptibreeze which is 4 feet high 2 feet square


People tend to prefer these to the flexarium as they are sturdier. I have a 3ft high flexarium which I love and my cham seems to as well


----------



## ginna

How long Does it take a Yemen to reach adult hood as I I've a baby one


----------



## monitormayhem

Bexzini said:


> Well a lot of people on here (including myself) love the flexariums or reptibreeze. They provide great ventilation, and the cham has more places to climb as they can climb on the mesh  They do have their negative points though as it can be difficult to maintain a high level of humidity, but there are ways of overcoming this by placing a towel in the bottom of the viv and using live plants. The level of humidity is not as much of a problem with yemen chameleons than it is say, for panthers, but it is important during shed. I have my humidity at around 50% but sometimes it is more like 40%, hope this helps sorry for the essay i could chat about chams all day haha


 
Go for it lol, the more help the better, sure i'm gonna have lots more questions yet :blush:.
Thankyou for the info it's greatly appreciated.
I have been recommended these but like you say with the warning i may need to cover some sides, then told def wood viv but with more ventilation and also exo's which looking on some of the american forums are well thought of saying reflection issues are a myth, all very confusing and varied : victory:.


----------



## monitormayhem

Bradley said:


> I would go with an extra large reptibreeze which is 4 feet high 2 feet square


Thanks : victory:, have you had any probs regarding humidity etc.


----------



## Bradley

nope not at all all! what people get wrong is the chameleons do not need constant humididty but peaks of high humidity throughout the day


----------



## Bexzini

monitormayhem said:


> Go for it lol, the more help the better, sure i'm gonna have lots more questions yet :blush:.
> Thankyou for the info it's greatly appreciated.
> I have been recommended these but like you say with the warning i may need to cover some sides, then told def wood viv but with more ventilation and also exo's which looking on some of the american forums are well thought of saying reflection issues are a myth, all very confusing and varied : victory:.


Completely agree with what Bradley said below. In the wild it will not rain constantly, therefore the humidity will fluctuate quite dramatically! If you need anymore help then feel free to ask we are all very helpful on this thread hehe


----------



## monitormayhem

Bradley said:


> nope not at all all! what people get wrong is the chameleons do not need constant humididty but peaks of high humidity throughout the day


Brill thanks, having a look round now i'm awake again (nightshifts) for the reptibreeze, i'm planning on getting a young male and wondered am i best going up in size with his growth or wether this is a suitable size from start, thanks again for the time : victory:


----------



## Bexzini

monitormayhem said:


> Brill thanks, having a look round now i'm awake again (nightshifts) for the reptibreeze, i'm planning on getting a young male and wondered am i best going up in size with his growth or wether this is a suitable size from start, thanks again for the time : victory:


I put my 3 month old straight into a 3ft flexarium lol! He has had it ever since


----------



## Bradley

monitormayhem said:


> Brill thanks, having a look round now i'm awake again (nightshifts) for the reptibreeze, i'm planning on getting a young male and wondered am i best going up in size with his growth or wether this is a suitable size from start, thanks again for the time : victory:


Really depends how old you get him! I'd say anything above 3 months or if you dont know his age about 3 inches then put him in. If he struggles to find food just cup feed him


----------



## bradleymarky

monitormayhem said:


> Go for it lol, the more help the better, sure i'm gonna have lots more questions yet :blush:.
> Thankyou for the info it's greatly appreciated.
> I have been recommended these but like you say with the warning i may need to cover some sides, then told def wood viv but with more ventilation and also exo's which looking on some of the american forums are well thought of saying reflection issues are a myth, all very confusing and varied : victory:.


my panther goes mad if he sees hisself in the mirror...but his colours are spectacular


----------



## monitormayhem

bradleymarky said:


> my panther goes mad if he sees hisself in the mirror...but his colours are spectacular


Ha ha bless him, stop teasing him :whip:.
I think they're gorgeous but not confident enough for my first cham as they are a little more advanced husbandry wise aren't they?
Any pics of your boy : victory:


----------



## monitormayhem

Thanks Bradley/Bexini, i think i may be being a bit of a wuss but better the questions now, sure i'll still have em once i get him too :blush:.
Bit of a new venture compared to the monitor house we have lol.


----------



## Bexzini

monitormayhem said:


> Thanks Bradley/Bexini, i think i may be being a bit of a wuss but better the questions now, sure i'll still have em once i get him too :blush:.
> Bit of a new venture compared to the monitor house we have lol.


If you can take care of monitors then a cham will be a piece of cake


----------



## monitormayhem

Glad to hear it, just need to get everything ready then source a good breeder as local as poss, going to Hamm in sept though, not sure on how one would cope with the trip from there though :gasp:.


----------



## Bexzini

monitormayhem said:


> Glad to hear it, just need to get everything ready then source a good breeder as local as poss, going to Hamm in sept though, not sure on how one would cope with the trip from there though :gasp:.


Wow I really really want to go to Hamm !!! What day is it on?! One might make it, but with a cham you are much better off using a local breeder :no1:


----------



## monitormayhem

Only kiddin, i'd rather get one locally as poss, guessing there will be a few variaties to see though. Hamm's on 10 sept : victory:.


----------



## Bexzini

monitormayhem said:


> Only kiddin, i'd rather get one locally as poss, guessing there will be a few variaties to see though. Hamm's on 10 sept : victory:.


Ahhh I really wanna go!! How much do you reckon it would cost to get down there and back with a hotel for the night?


----------



## monitormayhem

We're going on a couch trip leaving fri night and back sun morn, think it's j c exotic tours £110 baaaaargain, one from lincoln and other from newcastle, monitormad or mispentyouth arranging, come you know you wanna :2thumb:


----------



## Bexzini

monitormayhem said:


> We're going on a couch trip leaving fri night and back sun morn, think it's j c exotic tours £110 baaaaargain, one from lincoln and other from newcastle, monitormad or mispentyouth arranging, come you know you wanna :2thumb:


Eek they are miles away from me! I would love there to be a bus trip from around South Wales!


----------



## monitormayhem

Aah, having a quick nosey for ya, sure there was one advertised from your area :whistling2:


----------



## monitormayhem

Could anyone recommend a realy good book on chams, obviously i'd like one concentrating on yemens but wondered if there was also a good up to date one on different chams, thanks.


----------



## markymark1234

Hi
Hope someone can give me a bit of advice.
I have a female yemen, which is around 9 months. She is stunning. Upto 1-2 weeks ago was fairly grumpy and only came out of her terranium roughly once a week. I have over time spent 5-10 minutes a day putting my hand near to her so she would get use to me. All of sudden she has comlpetley changed. She is out at every second and very fidgety. She wont stay in one place for longer than 5 minutes. She has also just started to show her colours. I am just wondering if this is part of her looking for a mate. I love the fact that I am handling her lots now especially as she is almost jumping onto my hands when i open tthe doors, however, just wondered if there is anything I should do. She has also calmed down on the eating front. She was again upto a couple of weeks ago a real greedy guts. Now she is having around 3 locusts every other day and is not always touching them. Am I right that this is all part of the mating regime. Just wondered if anyone could give some advice.
thanks mark


----------



## Chameleoco

monitormayhem said:


> Could anyone recommend a realy good book on chams, obviously i'd like one concentrating on yemens but wondered if there was also a good up to date one on different chams, thanks.


CHAMELEOCO
have a look here:2thumb:


----------



## phelsuma

Chameleoco said:


> CHAMELEOCO
> have a look here:2thumb:


Great link. Thank you!


----------



## monitormayhem

Chameleoco said:


> CHAMELEOCO
> have a look here:2thumb:


Great stuff, thankyou : victory:


----------



## Bexzini

markymark1234 said:


> Hi
> Hope someone can give me a bit of advice.
> I have a female yemen, which is around 9 months. She is stunning. Upto 1-2 weeks ago was fairly grumpy and only came out of her terranium roughly once a week. I have over time spent 5-10 minutes a day putting my hand near to her so she would get use to me. All of sudden she has comlpetley changed. She is out at every second and very fidgety. She wont stay in one place for longer than 5 minutes. She has also just started to show her colours. I am just wondering if this is part of her looking for a mate. I love the fact that I am handling her lots now especially as she is almost jumping onto my hands when i open tthe doors, however, just wondered if there is anything I should do. She has also calmed down on the eating front. She was again upto a couple of weeks ago a real greedy guts. Now she is having around 3 locusts every other day and is not always touching them. Am I right that this is all part of the mating regime. Just wondered if anyone could give some advice.
> thanks mark


What are the temps and general humidity level, and what UV are you using?


----------



## Bexzini

How do you guys provide veg for your cham I wanted to give him some watercress but not sure how to put it in there lol!


----------



## Dixi1801

Sorry for the noob question but which kind of chameleon is the easier of the lot to keep? 

Also, which of the lot like to be handled more? 

I want a chameleon when I have a flat, and I like to interact with my pets! I love handling them and have them run around! 

Thanks in advanced! 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradley

Bexzini said:


> How do you guys provide veg for your cham I wanted to give him some watercress but not sure how to put it in there lol!


I hand fed mine


----------



## Bradley

Dixi1801 said:


> Sorry for the noob question but which kind of chameleon is the easier of the lot to keep?
> 
> Also, which of the lot like to be handled more?
> 
> I want a chameleon when I have a flat, and I like to interact with my pets! I love handling them and have them run around!
> 
> Thanks in advanced!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


Im afraid if you want an animal like that a chameleon is not for you! Genertally they are grumpy and are a look but dont touch animal. The easiest to keep is the yemen/veiled chameleon as it is more forgiving to mistakes


----------



## MuJi

Dixi1801 said:


> Sorry for the noob question but which kind of chameleon is the easier of the lot to keep?
> 
> Also, which of the lot like to be handled more?
> 
> I want a chameleon when I have a flat, and I like to interact with my pets! I love handling them and have them run around!
> 
> Thanks in advanced!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


 
read up on them a bit first, www.chamelonworldmuji.co.uk


----------



## Dixi1801

Thanks! 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Dixi1801

MuJi said:


> read up on them a bit first, www.chamelonworldmuji.co.uk


How long do the starter sets last for the chameleon? A few months? 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MuJi

Dixi1801 said:


> How long do the starter sets last for the chameleon? A few months?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


yes about 3 months then change to a bigger size. The good thing about that is you have a spare baby viv to fill!! :2thumb:


----------



## Dixi1801

MuJi said:


> yes about 3 months then change to a bigger size. The good thing about that is you have a spare baby viv to fill!! :2thumb:


Could I not just buy a full size one to use for a baby? I'd end up with way too many chams if I had spares to fill! I've got a 3ft tank my beardie was in when I got him... If I had room id have a snake ! Nowhere to put the thing! 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Bexzini

Dixi1801 said:


> Could I not just buy a full size one to use for a baby? I'd end up with way too many chams if I had spares to fill! I've got a 3ft tank my beardie was in when I got him... If I had room id have a snake ! Nowhere to put the thing!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


I just put mine straight into a 3ft when he was a baby!


----------



## nads

Dixi1801 said:


> Sorry for the noob question but which kind of chameleon is the easier of the lot to keep?
> 
> Also, which of the lot like to be handled more?
> 
> I want a chameleon when I have a flat, and I like to interact with my pets! I love handling them and have them run around!
> 
> Thanks in advanced!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


 Please,just be aware that not all chams like to be "handled"however much you try,you must do your research:2thumb:And you must accept that if your chameleon doesnt want to be touched,respect him for that..They are a very facinating,amusing,beautifull critter to watch,so be prepared to accept that may be the case.: victory:
Vicky


----------



## MuJi

Dixi1801 said:


> Could I not just buy a full size one to use for a baby? I'd end up with way too many chams if I had spares to fill! I've got a 3ft tank my beardie was in when I got him... If I had room id have a snake ! Nowhere to put the thing!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


 
Is your 3 ft beardy viv arboreal? if not, you'll an arboreal viv.


----------



## Dixi1801

MuJi said:


> Is your 3 ft beardy viv arboreal? if not, you'll an arboreal viv.


I feel stupid, but I don't know what that is! 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Dixi1801

nads said:


> Please,just be aware that not all chams like to be "handled"however much you try,you must do your research:2thumb:And you must accept that if your chameleon doesnt want to be touched,respect him for that..They are a very facinating,amusing,beautifull critter to watch,so be prepared to accept that may be the case.: victory:
> Vicky


Goes without saying! I've been browsing snakes recently also and realised I'm planning quite far ahead  

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MuJi

Dixi1801 said:


> I feel stupid, but I don't know what that is!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Arboreal means they live in trees etc, up high. beardies are terrestrial which means land dweller. 
dont feel stupid we all have to start somewhere! 
just remember do your research before you commit to any animal.


----------



## Dixi1801

MuJi said:


> Arboreal means they live in trees etc, up high. beardies are terrestrial which means land dweller.
> dont feel stupid we all have to start somewhere!
> just remember do your research before you commit to any animal.


Thanks a lot! And I do research a lot, like with my beardie! Can't imagine not having him there when I get home!  I just want more reptiles though lol! 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Juststartin

Does my Cham need d3 supplement? He gets nutrobal and calcium. And he's got a 160w Arcadia bulb.


----------



## Bradley

there is d3 in the nutrobel so he shouldnt


----------



## *Blackadder*

Juststartin said:


> Does my Cham need d3 supplement? He gets nutrobal and calcium. And he's got a 160w Arcadia bulb.


Nutrobal has 150IU D3 plus vitamins in it


----------



## Oski1

:2thumb:


----------



## Oski1

My male fired up, taken today,


----------



## benton1576

Stop showing off Oski!!!!!! :lol2: so are you gonna bring him to Hamm for me? Ill trade you for 2 turnips, half bottle of lemonade and a roll of black electricians tape!!! haha


----------



## Bradley

Oski1 said:


> image
> image
> :2thumb:


Very nice mate!


----------



## Bexzini

Oski1 said:


> My male fired up, taken today,
> 
> image
> image


Oh my god most beautiful cham I've ever seen ( don't tell mine i said that :lol2


----------



## KittyNW

Oski1 said:


> My male fired up, taken today,
> 
> image
> image



absolutly GORGEOUS :flrt:


----------



## Oski1

benton1576 said:


> Stop showing off Oski!!!!!! :lol2: so are you gonna bring him to Hamm for me? Ill trade you for 2 turnips, half bottle of lemonade and a roll of black electricians tape!!! haha


Lol!


Bradley said:


> Very nice mate!


Thanks Bradley.


Bexzini said:


> Oh my god most beautiful cham I've ever seen ( don't tell mine i said that :lol2


Thanks, he does fire up some wild colours.


KittyNW said:


> absolutly GORGEOUS :flrt:


Thankyou.


----------



## Lex

Posted on another thread, but my planted Pygmy viv.


----------



## Bradley

Just an update of Gilbert who is now 1 year old! He was bred by Muji


----------



## Oski1

Bradley said:


> Just an update of Gilbert who is now 1 year old! He was bred by Muji
> image
> image


He is looking very nice brad, have you seen him fire yet?


----------



## Bradley

Oski1 said:


> He is looking very nice brad, have you seen him fire yet?


 nope he refuses to even in front of my male yemen and the mirror!!!! Would love to see him fired up though!


----------



## Silverfox2u

Liam
























He very grumpy only comes out when i clean..love watchin him tho amazin creatures


----------



## Lex

Just a couple pictures of the carpets. 

Male,









Female 1,









And the second female. Who's a little more shy.


----------



## Asha_Lou-x

hello everyone i am looking into buying my first cham  i have totally fallen in love with them <3 and i am looking at purchasing the enclosure today, what would you say would be the best kind of viv for them as i have been looking at the exo terra flexarium?

Asha 
x


----------



## Lex

Asha_Lou-x said:


> hello everyone i am looking into buying my first cham  i have totally fallen in love with them <3 and i am looking at purchasing the enclosure today, what would you say would be the best kind of viv for them as i have been looking at the exo terra flexarium?
> 
> Asha
> x


Depends on a lot of things, the temperature of your room, the species of chameleon, whether you want to have a planted viv, etc...

So where were you thinking of putting the cham cage and what species of cham was it that you saw and fell in love with?


----------



## Asha_Lou-x

Lex said:


> Depends on a lot of things, the temperature of your room, the species of chameleon, whether you want to have a planted viv, etc...
> 
> So where were you thinking of putting the cham cage and what species of cham was it that you saw and fell in love with?


The cage will be going in my living room and im looking at getting a yemen cham


----------



## *Blackadder*

The exo terra flexarium,Might not be a great idea,if its in your living room.Not that great either,you can get better for the money.

How about one of the aluminum mesh cages.


----------



## Asha_Lou-x

*Blackadder* said:


> The exo terra flexarium,Might not be a great idea,if its in your living room.Not that great either,you can get better for the money.
> 
> How about one of the aluminum mesh cages.


yeah i have been looking at them ones aswell i quite like the look of them ones to, decisions decisions :lol2:


----------



## Taibek

My Yemen is currently happily placed in my bedroom in a 4ft Viv up high on a stand, some days he'll just watch me and others he seems to be in a grump and hide away. I know they are easily stressed but would it not be a better idea to have him in my living room as he would get used to a little more traffic and fingers crossed calm down a little if I go near him?

Thoughts?
: victory:


----------



## Chameleoco

*its bin a while!*

bin snapp happy again this morning:2thumb:


----------



## Oski1

Chameleoco said:


> bin snapp happy again this morning:2thumb:



Very nice!! How old are they all?.


----------



## Lex

What do you think? My money is on gravid, especially considering the big
Blue rings on her flank.


----------



## jcarty33

what plant is that she is hanging on ?


----------



## nads

Lex said:


> What do you think? My money is on gravid, especially considering the big
> Blue rings on her flank.
> image


 Oooo! can't say! what "type" of cham is she?


jcarty33 said:


> what plant is that she is hanging on ?


Looks like devils ivy to me: victory:its great in live planted viv's,spreads all over.
Vicky


----------



## jcarty33

devils ivy ? i have a pothos growing off a cutting that is in one 3 foot vine, i recently took a cutting off the end and am going to root and plant it

are devils ivy and pothos the same ?


----------



## nads

jcarty33 said:


> devils ivy ? i have a pothos growing off a cutting that is in one 3 foot vine, i recently took a cutting off the end and am going to root and plant it
> 
> are devils ivy and pothos the same ?


I think they are the same:hmm:if not,there from the same family....but i'm no Titchmarsh...
Vicky


----------



## Chameleoco

a few pics of bubblegum jnr:2thumb:


----------



## nads

Chameleoco said:


> a few pics of bubblegum jnr:2thumb:


 He's gorgeous!!:flrt:i want:whistling2:
vicky


----------



## Chameleoco

nads said:


> He's gorgeous!!:flrt:i want:whistling2:
> vicky


 

thanks vicky

his dad is on display @manchester muesem he's the real star:no1:

jamie


----------



## Chameleoco

and heres eric the nosy ankarea:2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

ropey the Antahala.


----------



## nads

Chameleoco said:


> thanks vicky
> 
> his dad is on display @manchester muesem he's the real star:no1:
> 
> jamie


 Manchester museum?? stuffed or alive:blush:


Chameleoco said:


> and heres eric the nosy ankarea:2thumb:


 Ooooo,he's lovely:mf_dribble:


Chameleoco said:


> ropey the Antahala.


 Nice.
Are these a breeding project?
Vicky


----------



## MuJi

some fine examples there Jamie :2thumb: great 2 c some pure locales :no1:


----------



## Chameleoco

nads said:


> Manchester museum?? stuffed or alive:blush:
> *ALIVE & BOOMING:lol2:they have a rainforest display,check the frogblogmanchester in google.*
> 
> Ooooo,he's lovely:mf_dribble:
> 
> Nice.
> Are these a breeding project?
> Vicky


*YES VERY SOON,JUST WAITING FOR THE FEMALE TO BECOME RECEPTIVE:2thumb:*



MuJi said:


> some fine examples there Jamie :2thumb: great 2 c some pure locales :no1:


*Y thankyou julian,i cant wait to pair bubblegum jnr with the female screamer*


----------



## MuJi

Us too! :mf_dribble: Can't wait!


----------



## Chameleoco

sambava (scrimbob) bred by muji and tamatave (sebastian)


----------



## nads

Chameleoco said:


> *YES VERY SOON,JUST WAITING FOR THE FEMALE TO BECOME RECEPTIVE:2thumb:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Y thankyou julian,i cant wait to pair bubblegum jnr with the female screamer*


I may have to go on your waiting list for a bubblegum jnr,jnr: victory:
Vicky


----------



## nads

Our latest addition "boo" had him about 6 weeks now,he's very sweet:flrt:
























vicky


----------



## Chameleoco

nice!! he has similar colours to jaws:no1:


----------



## MuJi

Hey Vicky.

He's looking good! :2thumb:


----------



## nads

Chameleoco said:


> nice!! he has similar colours to jaws:no1:


Thank-you, yeh,a blue bar ambilobe


MuJi said:


> Hey Vicky.
> 
> He's looking good! :2thumb:


:2thumb: He's getting there,eats like a horse!!
Vicky


----------



## MuJi

nads said:


> Thank-you, yeh,a blue bar ambilobe
> 
> :2thumb: He's getting there,eats like a horse!!
> Vicky


 
He's in the right hands :no1:


----------



## Oski1

Chameleoco said:


> ropey the Antahala.


That Is a stunning chameleon:2thumb:, I have never seen that locale before, Love the white he has,


----------



## nads

MuJi said:


> He's in the right hands :no1:


 Ah,thank-you


----------



## Oski1

nads said:


> Our latest addition "boo" had him about 6 weeks now,he's very sweet:flrt:
> 
> 
> Very nice:2thumb: Ambilobes, amazing colour,


----------



## nads

Oski1 said:


> nads said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our latest addition "boo" had him about 6 weeks now,he's very sweet:flrt:
> 
> 
> Very nice:2thumb: Ambilobes, amazing colour,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you,i love your guy too:mf_dribble:can see me with every locale:whistling2:
> vicky
Click to expand...


----------



## Chameleoco

Oski1 said:


> That Is a stunning chameleon:2thumb:, I have never seen that locale before, Love the white he has,


 
thankyou:2thumb:he was in terrible condition when he came to us,hence the name ropey,but now he will eat anything you put in front of him and bobs his head at the first sight of female,:no1:i thought this was gonna be impossible to get this line going when they got here,but a bit of patience and tlc and they are turning out good.


----------



## Oski1

:2thumb:


----------



## Oski1

Chameleoco said:


> thankyou:2thumb:he was in terrible condition when he came to us,hence the name ropey,but now he will eat anything you put in front of him and bobs his head at the first sight of female,:no1:i thought this was gonna be impossible to get this line going when they got here,but a bit of patience and tlc and he came out they are turning out good.


Sounds good, And good luck with them, that is a very nice locale:2thumb:


----------



## captain manering

hi all just got my first cham at the weekend.... i was looking for a very young panther cham but this full set up came along he is called bud and i am led to belive he is about 8 months old... hopefully someone can have a guestamate from pics lol...

i will keep my exo set up ready for a baby panther very soon



























he came to me in an exo set up


















however i will have moved him over to this lil set up.... i will take a pic later on...


----------



## Chameleoco

ambilobe jaws and the antahala


----------



## Oski1

Chameleoco said:


> ambilobe jaws and the antahala


Amazing,2thumb:


----------



## Lex

nads said:


> Oooo! can't say! what "type" of cham is she?
> 
> Looks like devils ivy to me: victory:its great in live planted viv's,spreads all over.
> Vicky


She is a carpet chameleon, and yes it is devils ivy. 

Better look at the viv. 










Actually not a great photo but I can't actually get any further back unless I get into the mossy's viv.


----------



## Dixi1801

As a rule,how hard are chameleons to look after? I know there's a lot more to take into account than a beardie(which I currently own)like humidity and such but I feel if I knew more about the routines id be more drawn to getting one in the future! 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## kopstar

Paid a visit to see Jamie and his chams at Chameleoco today. As good as the pictures are they just don't do justice to how stunning the animals are in the flesh :gasp:. Also some great projects on the go.

I'll be back over in a few weeks to pick up a little male Ambilobe, offspring of Jaws.

Thanks for your time Jamie and Laura :2thumb:.


----------



## Chameleoco

Cheers guys, 
It was a pleasure to meet you both & show you the gang:lol2:
See you soon.

jamie & laura









kopstar said:


> Paid a visit to see Jamie and his chams at Chameleoco today. As good as the pictures are they just don't do justice to how stunning the animals are in the flesh :gasp:. Also some great projects on the go.
> 
> I'll be back over in a few weeks to pick up a little male Ambilobe, offspring of Jaws.
> 
> Thanks for your time Jamie and Laura :2thumb:.


----------



## beckih1979

Hi everyone I have a Panther Chameleon who is now 8 months old and he seems to have gone off his food for the last couple of days. I have doubled checked all his temps and humidity they are all as they should be. His normal food of choice is Locusts but he doesn't seem interested in these either. Maybe he is just having a couple of off days but I just wanted to ask if any of you who may have a cham around the same age, does yours ever do this? What do you normally feed yours and how often do you feed them. Also do you know of any silkworm suppliers other than the silkworm store.
Thanks


----------



## Dixi1801

beckih1979 said:


> Hi everyone I have a Panther Chameleon who is now 8 months old and he seems to have gone off his food for the last couple of days. I have doubled checked all his temps and humidity they are all as they should be. His normal food of choice is Locusts but he doesn't seem interested in these either. Maybe he is just having a couple of off days but I just wanted to ask if any of you who may have a cham around the same age, does yours ever do this? What do you normally feed yours and how often do you feed them. Also do you know of any silkworm suppliers other than the silkworm store.
> Thanks


Not a cham owner, but maybe your cham is close to shedding? That's a reason reps go off food I believe 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## VickieMay

I looked into a Chameleon first of all but it said that they are more of a solitary animal with no real liking to being handled. Is this right because the pictures on this place make the Chameleon look really popular to have.


----------



## Bradley

beckih1979 said:


> Hi everyone I have a Panther Chameleon who is now 8 months old and he seems to have gone off his food for the last couple of days. I have doubled checked all his temps and humidity they are all as they should be. His normal food of choice is Locusts but he doesn't seem interested in these either. Maybe he is just having a couple of off days but I just wanted to ask if any of you who may have a cham around the same age, does yours ever do this? What do you normally feed yours and how often do you feed them. Also do you know of any silkworm suppliers other than the silkworm store.
> Thanks


Try him on crickets as chameleons can get bored of one food very easily


----------



## Bradley

VickieMay said:


> I looked into a Chameleon first of all but it said that they are more of a solitary animal with no real liking to being handled. Is this right because the pictures on this place make the Chameleon look really popular to have.


Chameleons are solitary and do not tolerate others in their environment. Some chameleons dont mind being handeled whereas others absolutely hate it! Chameleons are popular because I think many people like their interesting features, making natural setups and the challenge some species are to keep


----------



## Lex

Bradley said:


> Chameleons are solitary and do not tolerate others in their environment. Some chameleons dont mind being handeled whereas others absolutely hate it! Chameleons are popular because I think many people like their interesting features, making natural setups and the challenge some species are to keep


True, but be careful not to apply the rules for Yemens to all chameleons just because they are the most widely kept. There are many other species which can do perfectly well in small groups. The key, as always, is to provide ample space, foliage, etc etc, and of course, knowing your animal, Yemen's are a particularly 'aggressive' chameleon, whereas carpets are much more tolerant of one another, and some pygmy species positively thrive in groups.


----------



## antman_1

picking up my first chameleon in a couple of week. 

hes an ambilobe panther, only a baby. vivs more or less set up now just need to have a test run to iron out any creases in his set up.

im mega excited


----------



## Bradley

Lex said:


> True, but be careful not to apply the rules for Yemens to all chameleons just because they are the most widely kept. There are many other species which can do perfectly well in small groups. The key, as always, is to provide ample space, foliage, etc etc, and of course, knowing your animal, Yemen's are a particularly 'aggressive' chameleon, whereas carpets are much more tolerant of one another, and some pygmy species positively thrive in groups.


Very true I have only tried to cohabit yemens but have seen smaller species work ok! It is something I would like to try in the future


----------



## Lex

Bradley said:


> Very true I have only tried to cohabit yemens but have seen smaller species work ok! It is something I would like to try in the future


I heard the other day of a man who cohabits mellars, 

Although cohabits a bit of a stretch considering it was an entire (and not insubstantial) room with four separate tree's. So there's a way around everything with a little forethought and imagination.


----------



## Bradley

Lex said:


> I heard the other day of a man who cohabits mellars,
> 
> Although cohabits a bit of a stretch considering it was an entire (and not insubstantial) room with four separate tree's. So there's a way around everything with a little forethought and imagination.


have heard of quite a few people who keep mellers together. Most people do it as pairs seem to bond for life it seems!


----------



## Lex

Cham cage almost there...

Well not nearly close. Quarter done maybe?


----------



## Bradley

Lex said:


> Cham cage almost there...
> 
> Well not nearly close. Quarter done maybe?
> 
> image
> image


Whats going in it?


----------



## Lex

Bradley said:


> Whats going in it?


When it's finally done, the cristatus.


----------



## Bradley

Lex said:


> When it's finally done, the cristatus.


How many have you got and where did they come from?


----------



## Lex

Bradley said:


> How many have you got and where did they come from?


Male female pair. And from reptile russ on this very forum.


----------



## Iwantone

Here's a new pic of my little Nosy Faly Panther Mia. :flrt: She's about 6 months old now.


----------



## DJT

Hello, 

I am thinking of buying a Yemen chameleon. I have done a lot of research but haven't been able to effectively establish how much they cost to feed on a weekly basis.

How much would you say it costs to feed an adult Yemen?

Thanks.


----------



## Bradley

DJT said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am thinking of buying a Yemen chameleon. I have done a lot of research but haven't been able to effectively establish how much they cost to feed on a weekly basis.
> 
> How much would you say it costs to feed an adult Yemen?
> 
> Thanks.


I would say about 2 boxes of locust a week or 1 box of crickets of the appropriate size would feed an adult. Adults only need to be fed every other day. Cost depends on how much your livefood is in your area


----------



## Oski1

A few more of him, as he is showing some Vivid coulours when fired, at them moment,:2thumb:


----------



## beckih1979

Does anyone on here feed their chameleons veg or fruit? I have heard of a few people doing this but have not done so myself. If so what would you recommend trying. (mine is a panther chameleon)


----------



## Bradley

beckih1979 said:


> Does anyone on here feed their chameleons veg or fruit? I have heard of a few people doing this but have not done so myself. If so what would you recommend trying. (mine is a panther chameleon)


 Yemens are the chameleons that ostly eat fruit and veg my panther never has. i would try lettuce, water cress and leafy greens. i personally wouldnt feed fruit although I did try apple once!


----------



## Lex

beckih1979 said:


> Does anyone on here feed their chameleons veg or fruit? I have heard of a few people doing this but have not done so myself. If so what would you recommend trying. (mine is a panther chameleon)


If you are feeding your Cham flies or similar leaving a chunk of banana or apple for the flies will help to nutrient load them plus if the Cham fancies a nibble it's welcome too. But generally the Cham would see it as a supplement and not a staple.


----------



## benton1576

Its easy to feed panther chams fruit and veg, simply feed them your crix, hoppers and roaches. Its called gutloading and works fantastic. Heres what i use for gutloading:

watercress
dandelion leaves
rocket
orange
apple
sweet pepper
a tiny trace of calcium powder

i put them all into a food blender and pour the mix into ice cube trays to freeze. They last that way and all you have to do is pop one out and put it in there, it will defrost. perfect for hydration and feeding! Also, i dont leave my crix etc in those crappy boxes they come in, i use large plastic storage boxes with a hole cut in the lid and screen stuck on there for ventilation. they live forever in there!!!!


----------



## benton1576

I picked up 2 garaunteed CB Calumma Parsonii from Hamm yesterday. Ill post some pics up later. They are 3 months old so not sure of sex until next year.


----------



## benton1576

So here is 1 of them. The other is a bit shy so i think ill wait until he/she is settled.


----------



## kopstar

Nice!


----------



## Oski1

benton1576 said:


> So here is 1 of them. The other is a bit shy so i think ill wait until he/she is settled.
> Stunning :2thumb:, I would love a pair of these these one day:2thumb: Good luck with them,


----------



## benton1576

Thanks guys. Ill be collecting another 2 next year in the hope of making 2.2. Hopefully come 2015 ill have eggs from them, good job im a patient man eh! :lol2:


----------



## gazzatino

*hi*

hi

i have a sambava male an looks identical...
well nice lizards


----------



## benton1576

Hi gazzatino. What is your Sambava identical to? lol


----------



## gazzatino

the one in the pic at the start of this thread


----------



## benton1576

gazzatino said:


> the one in the pic at the start of this thread


Ah i see. I thought you meant my parsonii. theres over 130 pages on this thread, meybe being more specific would have helped. :lol2:


----------



## gazzatino

sorry im new here,,yea yours look lovely..how much were those?


----------



## benton1576

gazzatino said:


> sorry im new here,,yea yours look lovely..how much were those?


Its fine mate. I think if i told you how much i paid you would fall off your chair. Put it this way, my bank manager probably hates me right now!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Chameleoco

our new recruit,his/hers name is maverick:2thumb:


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> our new recruit,his/hers name is maverick:2thumb:


You'd better get that new enclosure finished, you'll be out of space soon!


----------



## Chameleoco

kopstar said:


> You'd better get that new enclosure finished, you'll be out of space soon!


 
:lol2:your not wrong there matey:whistling2:we have had a few move abouts today:bash:


----------



## benton1576

Very nice Jamie! Did you get that from Hamm?


----------



## Chameleoco

yes it was collected @hamm:2thumb:seems there has been a few parsonii pick ups this hamm:lol2:


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> :lol2:your not wrong there matey:whistling2:we have had a few move abouts today:bash:


Well I'll do my bit but I can only rehome one!


----------



## Chameleoco

chancer:lol2:


----------



## benton1576

Yeah, your not wrong!! Perhaps yours is a brother/sister to my 2? Did you buy from Mr A?


----------



## Chameleoco

yes:no1:


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> yes:no1:


Good man, you did your homework too then! look forward to the pic updates.


----------



## Chameleoco

benton1576 said:


> Good man, you did your homework too then! look forward to the pic updates.


 
cheers dude i always try do my homework: victory:


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> chancer:lol2:


Only a small fee :whistling2:

How's my little fella doing anyway?


----------



## Chameleoco

coming on good:2thumb:a few weeks and he will be ready for his new home: victory:


----------



## Chameleoco

snapp happy again:whistling2:


----------



## Chameleoco

Bubblegum our star nosy be:flrt:
Live Blog


----------



## MaMExotics

is there any chams that could live in a 36x18x18???


----------



## bradleymarky




----------



## Bri.martin

Hi 
Can someone tell me if Coco Fibres can irritate the Yemen as want to introduce something covered in this for him to climb up :2thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

Bri.martin said:


> Hi
> Can someone tell me if Coco Fibres can irritate the Yemen as want to introduce something covered in this for him to climb up :2thumb:


if you are wanting for the sides just get a trellis and secure it with a bit of fishing line or wire


----------



## Bri.martin

Hi I have the sides covered this is a solution for basking and climbing basically its plasic pipe but covered in the husk fibres easily cut to length and really cheap.


----------



## bradleymarky

Bri.martin said:


> Hi I have the sides covered this is a solution for basking and climbing basically its plasic pipe but covered in the husk fibres easily cut to length and really cheap.


as long as the cham can get a firm grip it should be alright, plastic is very slippy and may get hot if its under the basking lamp so monitor it.

post a piccy of your set up so i can take a look


----------



## Bri.martin

Hi have posted pic to my album ain't worked out how to add to thread yet.
Thanks


----------



## Bri.martin




----------



## bradleymarky

Bri.martin said:


> Hi have posted pic to my album ain't worked out how to add to thread yet.
> Thanks


you will need some live plants in the exo (they look plastic) it helps with humidity, weeping fig or umbrella plant are available from any diy store and are cheap.
i would put the basking lamp more to one side than the other so the cham can get away from the heat when it wants.
i would position a piece of wood under the lamp (around 6 inches away) and put a digital thermometer on the wood to get the temp reading (low 80`s is fine for a baby yemen) i didnt see the uv bulb but if i go back into your piccies i will have to type all this again, i will look in a minute.

nice cham...is is male or female


----------



## bradleymarky

Bri.martin said:


> image


the bottom of the viv should be empty (looks like some kind of substrate) not good for chams, i have newspaper and paper towels on the bottom of my reptibreeze and its easy to clean and the paper soaks up the water after you mist.


----------



## Bri.martin

he is a Male the centre plant is a real Passion Flower creeper the sides are plastic but am gonna reset it up hence the questions . There ius so much differing advice on these I was going to put a little sand in the bottom the substrate in there at moment was just to help with Humidity some say substrate some say sand and some say nothing confusing aint it hah.
I move the lamp around 9t 9s usuall on the right side I have an opti 5.0 lamp in one side were he sits and just a standard low energy on the other just to add light


----------



## bradleymarky

this is my set up. i have a poison ivy in now instead of the umbrella on the left, i keep tweaking it all the time

http://









http://


----------



## Lex

Update on the quad tank mk-II. 










Fitted the trellis and sealed the entire thing with silicone, pond paint, foam. When I'm done this thing should hold humidity as well as any glass viv. 










Next step finishes the White 'aesthetic' coat so the none functional parts match the outside, and fit the two spots and one flo tube to the roof, the fans, the humidifier and the sprinklers (epi web squares being placed into the gaps of the trellis). 

I swear I get more fun building these things than I do keeping things in them sometimes.


----------



## bradleymarky

Bri.martin said:


> he is a Male the centre plant is a real Passion Flower creeper the sides are plastic but am gonna reset it up hence the questions . There ius so much differing advice on these I was going to put a little sand in the bottom the substrate in there at moment was just to help with Humidity some say substrate some say sand and some say nothing confusing aint it hah.
> I move the lamp around 9t 9s usuall on the right side I have an opti 5.0 lamp in one side were he sits and just a standard low energy on the other just to add light


when you say a opti 5.0 what do you mean


----------



## Bri.martin

Very nice I was going to go with the full flex like that but was worried about holding Temperature I am working on its looks and hopefully will get it right soon an umbrella plant sounds good I will give that a try aswell Thanks


----------



## Bri.martin

Opti Glo 5.0 UVB Spiral lamp I used the 10.0 for my Iguana and that worked fine but I know the Chams only need the 5.0


----------



## bradleymarky

Bri.martin said:


> Very nice I was going to go with the full flex like that but was worried about holding Temperature I am working on its looks and hopefully will get it right soon an umbrella plant sounds good I will give that a try aswell Thanks


he will be fine in the exo at the minute but when he grows you will need a flexarium or a reptibreeze, dont worry about the temps at night this country isnt cold enough at night yet !!.
if you have any more questions post them on here...you will get a response.... enjoy the cham


----------



## bradleymarky

Bri.martin said:


> Opti Glo 5.0 UVB Spiral lamp I used the 10.0 for my Iguana and that worked fine but I know the Chams only need the 5.0


the coil bulbs are not good for the chams eyes, i would change it, get a uv controller (try the classifieds on here) and get a repti glow 5.0 off ebay for around £11. a reflector would be a good idea.

you will have to up the uv output when the cham grows to a 10.0...personal preference.


----------



## Lex

Bri.martin said:


> Opti Glo 5.0 UVB Spiral lamp I used the 10.0 for my Iguana and that worked fine but I know the Chams only need the 5.0


There were issues with the compact uv bulbs and them having a detrimental effect on visual acuity I believe? Something to do with the lux not matching the uv output? Either way something to consider abs read up about.


----------



## Bri.martin

Thanks great advice got more reading to do its a learn as u go process


----------



## antman_1

just a quick question

as a new panther owner. i got him back today but in his new viv and hes already eaten which i suppose is good. however hes been really dark for the past 4hours. ive just tuned him off for the night and hes gone back to green.

everything ok? i know i may be fussing over nothing but hes new and i am


----------



## Bradley

antman_1 said:


> just a quick question
> 
> as a new panther owner. i got him back today but in his new viv and hes already eaten which i suppose is good. however hes been really dark for the past 4hours. ive just tuned him off for the night and hes gone back to green.
> 
> everything ok? i know i may be fussing over nothing but hes new and i am


He will be fine. He will soon colour up. Probably when you turn the light on tomorrow!


----------



## Radishoo

*Bit of advice? *

Hi all, was wondering if i could pick some brains! 

I'm keeping peackock day geckos already but I have a spare 45cm/45/60 tall exo terra tank and was wondering if it would be suitable for a cham? I've read about problems with them stressing seeing their reflections etc with the glass tank and wondered if there were any species that were ok in one. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Bradley

you could keep pygmy chameleons in there :2thumb:


----------



## Lex

Radishoo said:


> Hi all, was wondering if i could pick some brains!
> 
> I'm keeping peackock day geckos already but I have a spare 45cm/45/60 tall exo terra tank and was wondering if it would be suitable for a cham? I've read about problems with them stressing seeing their reflections etc with the glass tank and wondered if there were any species that were ok in one. Thanks for any help.


Smaller species which require high humidity, but the exo's require considerable forethought and/or alteration. For example,
30x30x45









This is the Pygmy Cham tank, lots of plants and xaxim panels on the back to facilitate plant growth and increases the available surfaces for the Cham to move on. 

45x45x45








This is another planted Exo, again xaxim on the back, live sheet moss on the floor too to facilitate 'cleaner' humidity, also drilled a sump into the back to ensure it doesn't waterlog, this is my holding tank for new arrivals and/or the laying tank for my females due to the relatively deep substrate depth. 

45x45x60









Still growing in, but in this Exo I used epi web on 4/6 surfaces to allow the cham to climb on every available surface, also placed in a false bottom and drilled a sump, attaching it to an external filterpump which feeds water back up and over the back panels of the Exo where there is moss taking root. 

Usually I wouldn't put the cham in until app the plants had firmly rooted but the uber tank (see above post) had some set backs, so she went in here with some (nasty) artificial plants for cover. 

Basically yes an Exo can be used, so long as you give the chameleon enough surfaces to utilise and meet the chameleons requirements for 
A; size 
B; humidity/lack of
C; can still maintain a healthy air flow.


----------



## Asha_Lou-x

antman_1 said:


> just a quick question
> 
> as a new panther owner. i got him back today but in his new viv and hes already eaten which i suppose is good. however hes been really dark for the past 4hours. ive just tuned him off for the night and hes gone back to green.
> 
> everything ok? i know i may be fussing over nothing but hes new and i am


My panther (ziggy) was exactly the same and i was panicking like mad, i will have had him a week 2moz and im happy to say he is starting to go back to his colours again! :2thumb: woo, once settled will be okay  and bradley told me when they sleep thats when there colours come out, ziggy for the past 2 nights has been lime green and orange, he is so beautiful :flrt:

good luck with ur new lil guy :2thumb:


----------



## Daleymod

*Baby female*

Hi all,
I keep Yemens & they thrive but i've just got a baby female housed on her own & she's around 8 weeks old.
This is her second day & obviously I'm trying her on small locust but she seems to run away from them.
Just worried she ain't gonna eat!
Any advice?


----------



## Bradley

I would try some crickets of an appropriate size as she may prefer these as they move a bit more. Dont forget good supplementation for a female!


----------



## beckih1979

Hi I wonder if anyone could shed any light or give some advice please. This is a pic of our panther chams tail (he is 9 months old) I noticed a lump on his tail last week, my initial thought was that he had caught it somehow so we left it to see if it went down. A week later and it is still there it has not changed at all and doesn't seem to bother him, I can't see any cut or anything it just seems to be a lump under the skin. I have tried to get the best pic possible but he was not in the mood for posing! 

Could it be a bite from a cricket or locust maybe? Has anyone else had this sort of thing happen to their cham and do you think I should take him to the vets to be checked over?


----------



## Bradley

I have never seen this before. i would go to a vet as it may be full of liquid they could culture to see what it is! :2thumb:


----------



## Lex

beckih1979 said:


> image
> 
> Hi I wonder if anyone could shed any light or give some advice please. This is a pic of our panther chams tail (he is 9 months old) I noticed a lump on his tail last week, my initial thought was that he had caught it somehow so we left it to see if it went down. A week later and it is still there it has not changed at all and doesn't seem to bother him, I can't see any cut or anything it just seems to be a lump under the skin. I have tried to get the best pic possible but he was not in the mood for posing!
> 
> Could it be a bite from a cricket or locust maybe? Has anyone else had this sort of thing happen to their cham and do you think I should take him to the vets to be checked over?



Reptiles like any other animals can develop fluid filled cysts... Of course without a biopsy anything we say would be pure speculation.

By my money would be on a cyst, if there is no visible break in the skin, necrosis or discomfort.


----------



## nads

beckih1979 said:


> image
> 
> Hi I wonder if anyone could shed any light or give some advice please. This is a pic of our panther chams tail (he is 9 months old) I noticed a lump on his tail last week, my initial thought was that he had caught it somehow so we left it to see if it went down. A week later and it is still there it has not changed at all and doesn't seem to bother him, I can't see any cut or anything it just seems to be a lump under the skin. I have tried to get the best pic possible but he was not in the mood for posing!
> 
> Could it be a bite from a cricket or locust maybe? Has anyone else had this sort of thing happen to their cham and do you think I should take him to the vets to be checked over?


Hi,my cham developed a lump @ the begining of this year,i took him to the vet to get it checked out & was told is was a possible cyst & to keep an eye on it for any change (we took photo's)Over the following months this lump did grow,i got really worried,as i was convinced it was a tumour,i took him back to the vets,where after antibiotics,he was operated on to remove the lump.It turned out to be "chromophoroma" a benign tumour of the pigment producing cells..The chances are,it may come back,but its benign,so all's well.He recovered really well from his op,& was back to his happy self in no time:flrt:..I have a fab vet:2thumb:
Lumps on chameleons can be common,but always get them checked out,just to be safe.
Vicky


----------



## Daleymod

*Ta*



Bradley said:


> I would try some crickets of an appropriate size as she may prefer these as they move a bit more. Dont forget good supplementation for a female!


 Yeah thanx for that she's eating cricks like there's no tomoz..& I do dust them with plenty of powders...Cheers...


----------



## spikes2212

Be carful as you can over powder them and have to make sure you use two types on is 5 days the other is twice a week


----------



## Lex

The uber cage continued. All that remains are a couple of cosmetics, the spray/mister/dripper and the planting (got a 6ft fig tree turning up Thursday, a steal at £30).









Firstly a quick outside shot. 









Glass runners for day to day maintenance. And a fully hinged front face for when I need to start digging up eggs and changing plants. 









The base is fully watertight, with a sealed in tray complete with drainage sump. Expanding foam on the edges to give feature (as seen later)









Inside we have two lights, to simulate the passing of the sun(ish) and two fans for forced air changes. 









And after all the crap I had with the last viv, this one has wheels. Hurrah!!!









And finally a quick view as to how that foam from before is being 'clad' to make it look proper pretty like!

By the end of the week well be wheeling it in and turning it on. 

Woop!!!


----------



## Chameleoco

gotta love the Tams:2thumb: 
We will have youngsters ready to go in 10/11 weeks time,£150 each sired by sebastian below!


----------



## Chameleoco

& Buster the veiled: victory:


----------



## Chameleoco

the man jaws:gasp:
we have male babies from jaws ready to go now £130 each!!!
cheers
Jamie


----------



## Taibek

Chameleoco said:


> the man jaws:gasp:
> we have male babies from jaws ready to go now £130 each!!!
> cheers
> Jamie


Hey matey, Ive been thinking about having a Panther for ages (before my veiled) but as I was new to chameleons I heard that Veileds were a little more hardy and as such I picked up Reuben and adore the little guy. Chances are I wont pick up a panther from this clutch as I just don't feel that I know enough about them yet, what are the main differences between the keeping of a Panther vs a Veiled? 

Reuben is currently in a glass fronted wooden viv with about 20 rear vents, took him to the vets for a check up recently and had the all clear , what would the ideal viv be for a Panther as I heard they have to keep a certain humidity (higher than veileds?) so i'm assuming that air flow would need to be of a better quality?

Im sure it's been mentioned before but Jaws is an absoultely stunning Ambilobe  so if/when I can safely and confidently buy one then I'll be determined to pick up one of his offspring :lol2:


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> the man jaws:gasp:
> we have male babies from jaws ready to go now £130 each!!!
> cheers
> Jamie


See you this weekend, housing all ready..


----------



## Chameleoco

Taibek said:


> Hey matey, Ive been thinking about having a Panther for ages (before my veiled) but as I was new to chameleons I heard that Veileds were a little more hardy and as such I picked up Reuben and adore the little guy. Chances are I wont pick up a panther from this clutch as I just don't feel that I know enough about them yet, what are the main differences between the keeping of a Panther vs a Veiled?
> 
> Reuben is currently in a glass fronted wooden viv with about 20 rear vents, took him to the vets for a check up recently and had the all clear , what would the ideal viv be for a Panther as I heard they have to keep a certain humidity (higher than veileds?) so i'm assuming that air flow would need to be of a better quality?
> 
> Im sure it's been mentioned before but Jaws is an absoultely stunning Ambilobe  so if/when I can safely and confidently buy one then I'll be determined to pick up one of his offspring :lol2:


[
Hi, there thankyou:2thumb: 
We recommend the zoo med repti breeze enclosure for panthers,for an adult male we us 4x2x2.
If you get problems with lack of humidity,then use corex plastic sheeting for the back and sides: victory:


Jamie






kopstar said:


> See you this weekend, housing all ready..




See you then:2thumb:


----------



## jcarty33

hey, i have had my veiled chameleon for over a year now and i was at the understanding that they require around 50 percent humidity but now i just readon 60 percent or higher

what is correct ??


----------



## Bradley

chameleons do not need constant humidity just peacks of high humidity so about 40% at an average and for a yemen 60-70% is good for a few times each day


----------



## jcarty33

thanks mate, i think i can remember seeing it somewhere else that they dont have constant same humid temps like you said, thanks for the reply


----------



## kopstar

Suarez completely settled and eating everything that moves..


----------



## Taibek

Is that just from a roll of garden trellis? Getting the same Viv in a few days, never thought about trellising the sides!
Stung Cham =]


----------



## kopstar

Taibek said:


> Is that just from a roll of garden trellis? Getting the same Viv in a few days, never thought about trellising the sides!
> Stung Cham =]


Yep, plastic fencing mesh from all good garden centres and probably a few poor ones aswell :2thumb:


----------



## hitmanout2007

hi all i am new to chameleons just got him sunday but he as not ate yet how do you get them to eat and what is best to use on the food is it nutrobal or repti calcium or the two ty


----------



## Hoppa

*Recommended viv for Panther*

Hi All,

The question I've been asking forever: Screen, Glass or Wood for a panther?

I have a 3-4 month old Amibole that I am due to collect soon but I can't make a decision on the Viv! I was so convinced on a screen/ mesh viv but every reptile shop I have been in have recommended Exo Terra or a glass lined wood viv. No one has suggested all mesh as of yet.

Now I know there are issues keeping humidity and heat and also I've heard that some chams don't like to see their reflection. Also I know bad ventilation can cause bacteria issues etc 

My understanding is that either is possible but the set up will differ slightly to suit viv.

I'm looking at keeping my Cham in a traffic free spare bedroom, not in sorry sunlight and in an average warm house environment. I'm swaying towards a 48x24x24* with real/live plants (hisbiscus and ficus Benjamin), along with some artificial plants and vines. I'm considering a mister or waterfall and a basking light and a UVB 5.0.


*I know this may not be suitable for juvenille, so please suggest a size for the 1st viv if you think I need one!

Can I gve your thoughts and suggestions please so I can get this ordered. money is not really a problem, just want to make sure the little
lad has the right environment!

Sorry for the essay, but it's been troubling me for a while!


----------



## Hoppa

'direct light' not 'sorry'

Im not considering the uvb and basking- they are a must!

Iphone and chubby fingers not a good combo!


----------



## bradleymarky

Hoppa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The question I've been asking forever: Screen, Glass or Wood for a panther?
> 
> I have a 3-4 month old Amibole that I am due to collect soon but I can't make a decision on the Viv! I was so convinced on a screen/ mesh viv but every reptile shop I have been in have recommended Exo Terra or a glass lined wood viv. No one has suggested all mesh as of yet.
> 
> Now I know there are issues keeping humidity and heat and also I've heard that some chams don't like to see their reflection. Also I know bad ventilation can cause bacteria issues etc
> 
> My understanding is that either is possible but the set up will differ slightly to suit viv.
> 
> I'm looking at keeping my Cham in a traffic free spare bedroom, not in sorry sunlight and in an average warm house environment. I'm swaying towards a 48x24x24* with real/live plants (hisbiscus and ficus Benjamin), along with some artificial plants and vines. I'm considering a mister or waterfall and a basking light and a UVB 5.0.
> 
> 
> *I know this may not be suitable for juvenille, so please suggest a size for the 1st viv if you think I need one!
> 
> Can I gve your thoughts and suggestions please so I can get this ordered. money is not really a problem, just want to make sure the little
> lad has the right environment!
> 
> Sorry for the essay, but it's been troubling me for a while!


the
reptibreeze 2x2x4 are best for panthers, plenty of ventilation and are much easier to mist, waterfalls are not a good idea due to the standing water where bacteria can breed...most chams will only drink from leaves.
5.0 uv is fine for a juvenile but i would change when the cham reaches 7-8 months (personal preference) the live plants you mentioned are fine, panthers are a lot more friendlier than the grumpy yemens.

domes are the best for the mesh vivs, keep it on a thermostat and the temp should be 80.

i will post a piccy of my set up tomorrow just to give you a few ideas


----------



## Hoppa

Hi,

Thanks for the info, kind of reassures me I'm going down the right route!

The only reason I mentioned waterfall was that I read somewhere it helps with humidity but I guess a mister is a better option as no stagnant water laying around. Any suggestions on a make/ brand? Or, is spraying enough?
My only problem is that I'm out of the home for about 10hrs mon-fri in the daytime (my wife is around a bit more though) and I just wanted to ensure a routine is maintained and there is not too long a gap between spraying.

How do you get around the escaped water, as I'm sure it won't all stay in the viv! Do you partially cover the mesh or is it better to leave it fully exposed?

Also, do you think it'd be ok as a juvenile in the size viv, or do you think I should get a smaller one for a few months?

Sorry for all the questions, just running out of time now and want to get viv set up before arrival


----------



## bradleymarky

Hoppa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the info, kind of reassures me I'm going down the right route!
> 
> The only reason I mentioned waterfall was that I read somewhere it helps with humidity but I guess a mister is a better option as no stagnant water laying around. Any suggestions on a make/ brand? Or, is spraying enough?
> My only problem is that I'm out of the home for about 10hrs mon-fri in the daytime (my wife is around a bit more though) and I just wanted to ensure a routine is maintained and there is not too long a gap between spraying.
> 
> How do you get around the escaped water, as I'm sure it won't all stay in the viv! Do you partially cover the mesh or is it better to leave it fully exposed?
> 
> Also, do you think it'd be ok as a juvenile in the size viv, or do you think I should get a smaller one for a few months?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, just running out of time now and want to get viv set up before arrival


misting and live plants will be fine for the humidity.ive always misted at least twice a day, i work shifts so if i`m not in the wife is,i put newspaper or paper towels on the floor of the viv to soak up any excess water (it doesnt look brilliant but it does the job)spray the viv from the top down so it only goes in the viv, a dripper will be fine if you are out all day and saves buying a fogger.

surrey reptiles sell reptibreeze`s on this site


----------



## hitmanout2007

hitmanout2007 said:


> hi all i am new to chameleons just got him sunday but he as not ate yet how do you get them to eat and what is best to use on the food is it nutrobal or repti calcium or the two ty


Anyone help


----------



## bradleymarky

hitmanout2007 said:


> Anyone help


he may just be settling in to the new enviroment, chams can go weeks without eating if they are not happy...and yemens are grumpy sods....

dustin regime
once a fortnight with nutrobal or reptivite
once a fortnight with d3
and every other feed without d3, thats my regime and its fine


----------



## hitmanout2007

bradleymarky said:


> he may just be settling in to the new enviroment, chams can go weeks without eating if they are not happy...and yemens are grumpy sods....
> 
> dustin regime
> once a fortnight with nutrobal or reptivite
> once a fortnight with d3
> and every other feed without d3, thats my regime and its fine


Ty m8t not sure why but he is going black why is that he has gone all over his new viv


----------



## bradleymarky

hitmanout2007 said:


> Ty m8t not sure why but he is going black why is that he has gone all over his new viv


chams go darker when they are not happy, have you tried getting him out for a wander


----------



## hitmanout2007

bradleymarky said:


> chams go darker when they are not happy, have you tried getting him out for a wander


 
yer had him out today as the sun had been out was told to let him out the back for a bit i was asking on here if i had the right set up but she was not sure i can send you pic if ok


----------



## bradleymarky

hitmanout2007 said:


> yer had him out today as the sun had been out was told to let him out the back for a bit i was asking on here if i had the right set up but she was not sure i can send you pic if ok


ye no probs mate


----------



## hitmanout2007

Can anyone help me with a link to a drip system for a chameleon plz


----------



## bradleymarky

this is my set up

http://








http://








http://


----------



## hitmanout2007

bradleymarky said:


> this is my set up
> 
> http://image
> http://image
> http://image


Thats one nice set up you have mate but do they get cold or do it keep the temp coz it is all open but I like it 5*


----------



## bradleymarky

hitmanout2007 said:


> Thats one nice set up you have mate but do they get cold or do it keep the temp coz it is all open but I like it 5*


he was in there last year when it was -14 outside and he was fine, chams are more hardy than people think


----------



## Hoppa

Bradleymarky - Nice set up! that kinda how i want mine.

What size and watt basking light are you using?

Are they live plants, if so which are you using? (looks like theres umbrella plant in there) do you have any issues with them?


----------



## Lex

hitmanout2007 said:


> Can anyone help me with a link to a drip system for a chameleon plz


What species, whats you tank and how long do you want it to drip for?


----------



## Hoppa

Anyone think Exo Terra Dual Top Canopy 45cm would be ok on top of a 24x24x48 Reptibreeze? Thinking of putting in a 2.0 plus a 5.0 UVB? 

Also as a rule, should the UVB go across full length of Viv?


----------



## Lex

Hoppa said:


> Anyone think Exo Terra Dual Top Canopy 45cm would be ok on top of a 24x24x48 Reptibreeze? Thinking of putting in a 2.0 plus a 5.0 UVB?
> 
> Also as a rule, should the UVB go across full length of Viv?


I believe the compact uv bulbs have been linked (anecdotally, although I'm happy if someone can cite a paper) to a deterioration in chameleon (most commercially kept species) eyesight.


----------



## Hoppa

*Q*

Hi,

The dual top I'm looking at holds two long horizontal bulbs, not the compact ones. I know the ones you mean though_[_[[][[_\\/


----------



## bradleymarky

Hoppa said:


> Bradleymarky - Nice set up! that kinda how i want mine.
> 
> What size and watt basking light are you using?
> 
> Are they live plants, if so which are you using? (looks like theres umbrella plant in there) do you have any issues with them?


the viv is a 2x2x4 reptibreeze, i use a 100 watt normal house bulb, i have a devils ivy and a umbrella plant which is great for holding water, the ivy is not doing too good at the minute but he keeps ripping it to bits and spitting it out, he does however eat the plastic canabbis plant i have :whip:


----------



## hitmanout2007

bradleymarky said:


> the viv is a 2x2x4 reptibreeze, i use a 100 watt normal house bulb, i have a devils ivy and a umbrella plant which is great for holding water, the ivy is not doing too good at the minute but he keeps ripping it to bits and spitting it out, he does however eat the plastic canabbis plant i have :whip:


 
live plants can you have like yucca plants and spider plants or if not were did you get yours from


----------



## bradleymarky

hitmanout2007 said:


> live plants can you have like yucca plants and spider plants or if not were did you get yours from


stick with umbrella, weeping fig and devils ivy, you can get them from [email protected] or homebase


----------



## hitmanout2007

bradleymarky said:


> stick with umbrella, weeping fig and devils ivy, you can get them from [email protected] or homebase


 
thank you for that mate but can i ask do the Locust eat them


----------



## bradleymarky

hitmanout2007 said:


> thank you for that mate but can i ask do the Locust eat them


if they do i havent noticed, but my cham rips them to bits anyway :devil:


----------



## nads

hitmanout2007 said:


> thank you for that mate but can i ask do the Locust eat them


 Hi,i find that the locust really tuck into the ficus:whip:& it soon looks messy.Not so much the umbrella plant & never seen them eat the devils ivy...Could be that they are not in the viv long enough to munch on the d.ivy:hmm:
Vicky


----------



## CorannFaun

Hi Guys,

Great thread! I am looking at getting a Yemen and just doing my research.

Could you recommend any plants that would clime a bamboo trellis in the flexarium, that look great and are non toxic 

Thanks!

Corann.


----------



## bradleymarky

CorannFaun said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Great thread! I am looking at getting a Yemen and just doing my research.
> 
> Could you recommend any plants that would clime a bamboo trellis in the flexarium, that look great and are non toxic
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Corann.


i have a trellis in my panthers viv but i havent got anything on it, reason being, he likes to climb on the trellis but if there was a climbing plant on it he might grab hold of that instead and lose his footing...just my opinion


----------



## Pimpmycupcakes

*Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp*

Hello everyone.

I've got a great new large tank for a chameleon, everything that is required to set it up but don't feel confidant enough to actually do it. Is there such a person who as a job would come round, sort out all the plugs, lighting, heating, positioning of stuff so I dont have to. Yes its a complete lazy way of doing things, but Im now sick to death of this tank empty awaiting its new owner. my ex would have done it (he left) and my son is eager to go out and choose the new chameleon after losing one some time ago. RIP Curly. 

I live in Kent, near orpington, can anyone recommend a trustworthy soul who can do this for a reasonable price.

Just to clarify, everything has been bought, it just needs arranging and I dont know where to start.


----------



## bradleymarky

Pimpmycupcakes said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I've got a great new large tank for a chameleon, everything that is required to set it up but don't feel confidant enough to actually do it. Is there such a person who as a job would come round, sort out all the plugs, lighting, heating, positioning of stuff so I dont have to. Yes its a complete lazy way of doing things, but Im now sick to death of this tank empty awaiting its new owner. my ex would have done it (he left) and my son is eager to go out and choose the new chameleon after losing one some time ago. RIP Curly.
> 
> I live in Kent, near orpington, can anyone recommend a trustworthy soul who can do this for a reasonable price.
> 
> Just to clarify, everything has been bought, it just needs arranging and I dont know where to start.


i dont know anybody around that area who is a regular on here, could you post some piccies of what you have got so far...you will get plenty of help : victory:


----------



## Pimpmycupcakes

okie dokie, Ill get snapping, is it easy to upload or would a list of stuff I have be any good? Ill get a list done too. Thank you.


----------



## bradleymarky

Pimpmycupcakes said:


> okie dokie, Ill get snapping, is it easy to upload or would a list of stuff I have be any good? Ill get a list done too. Thank you.


photobucket works well on here


----------



## hitmanout2007

Pimpmycupcakes said:


> okie dokie, Ill get snapping, is it easy to upload or would a list of stuff I have be any good? Ill get a list done too. Thank you.


I have had a lot off help on here but if you are unrure about doing it yourself why dont you phone your logal pet shop and thay may do it for you for a few quid


----------



## Hoppa

Maybe try lost world reptiles teynham. They are a little bit away from you but they offered to set up a chameleon enclosure for me (although I was looking at buying it from them). 01795 520077. Or there is a reptile shop in Darrford, on Dartford road, they may be able to help, or know someone who can!


----------



## hitmanout2007

Hi guys is it and will it be ok to use humus bricks for a chameleons or if not wot do you all use for them plz


----------



## nads

hitmanout2007 said:


> Hi guys is it and will it be ok to use humus bricks for a chameleons or if not wot do you all use for them plz


 I don't use any loose substate,& i would not recommend it..Should they aim for prey & miss,they will get a mouthfull of it...Imo,(high impaction risk)its not worth it.: victory:I use something that looks like "astr-turf"
Vicky


----------



## Taibek

Hey Folks, just set up my reptibreeze (love it) not sure my yemen does though, i think he feels a little exposed. I've got a 75 watt bulb and the basking temp about 8 inches away is around 85 degrees, should this be warmer? I just dont want the little guy to freeze :O


----------



## bradleymarky

Taibek said:


> Hey Folks, just set up my reptibreeze (love it) not sure my yemen does though, i think he feels a little exposed. I've got a 75 watt bulb and the basking temp about 8 inches away is around 85 degrees, should this be warmer? I just dont want the little guy to freeze :O


low 80`s for a young cham is fine, he`ll get used to it just give him a few days to settle in


----------



## Bradley

Just a few pics of my cages as some people are asking alot about how to set up cages. These are my two cages one for my panther and one for my yemen. In each i use a 10.0 uv lamp and a basking bulb of 60w for the panther and 100w for the yemen. In each cage there is a large plastic ficus with an assormet of other plastic plants. There are also lots of branches real and fake and also a live plant or two. each cage is alos misted by a misting system.








Panther cage
























Yemen's cage


----------



## CorannFaun

Excellent stuff!

It's really great to "see" how people are setting them, nice to see the trellis in use etc.

Thanks for the post, will help a lot! 

Corann.


----------



## hitmanout2007

basking light how long do you all keep it on for is it and can it be on 8.am till 6pm or is that to long :blush:


----------



## nads

hitmanout2007 said:


> basking light how long do you all keep it on for is it and can it be on 8.am till 6pm or is that to long :blush:


Hi,i have all my bulbs (heat & uv) on timers.At the mo,they come on @ 07.15 & off @ 20.00.When the clocks go back,i will reduce the time by a good hour or so.My chams are starting to settle down earlier now as the nights are drawing in: victory:Generally 12hrs on/12hrs off.
Vicky


----------



## kopstar

hitmanout2007 said:


> basking light how long do you all keep it on for is it and can it be on 8.am till 6pm or is that to long :blush:


The way I work out lighting times for my reptiles is based on their natural habitat and location. If a reptiles ancestry is an area on or near the equator then it makes sense to set for 12hrs on 12hrs off etc.


----------



## Captapjt

Brought home a baby Yemen a couple of days ago and just wanted to say a big thanks to everyone on the forum as there's been so much useful advice I've been reading here over the last few months. The little guy is doing really well so far and is unsurprisingly a little timid but eating well (he had 5 little hoppers yesterday!) its entirely probable that I'll find new questions to ask as things crop up, and as soon as I can I'll add some photos 

In the meantime I want to ask about supplements, currently I'm adding calcium without D3 and feeding up the grass hoppers on carrots, apple and some rocket, is this sufficient? Or should I be adding some vitamin supplements too? I've also put the fruit and veg in with "Apple" so he can try munching on those if he wants.

Ant


----------



## hitmanout2007

Captapjt said:


> Brought home a baby Yemen a couple of days ago and just wanted to say a big thanks to everyone on the forum as there's been so much useful advice I've been reading here over the last few months. The little guy is doing really well so far and is unsurprisingly a little timid but eating well (he had 5 little hoppers yesterday!) its entirely probable that I'll find new questions to ask as things crop up, and as soon as I can I'll add some photos
> 
> In the meantime I want to ask about supplements, currently I'm adding calcium without D3 and feeding up the grass hoppers on carrots, apple and some rocket, is this sufficient? Or should I be adding some vitamin supplements too? I've also put the fruit and veg in with "Apple" so he can try munching on those if he wants.
> 
> Ant


 you can use a nutrobal as well I was told if you look back on this page


----------



## Taibek

Hey again folks,

My veiled has been in his new reptibreeze for a few days now and he seems to be permanently hiding when I'm around (and off his water/food etc), he's in the living room (little traffic) 

Should I move him to the bedroom or persist for a few days?

He was fine when he was in his old wooden viv, im just guessing he feels rather exposed now he's in a big open enclosure.

:grouphug:


----------



## hitmanout2007

Taibek said:


> Hey again folks,
> 
> My veiled has been in his new reptibreeze for a few days now and he seems to be permanently hiding when I'm around (and off his water/food etc), he's in the living room (little traffic)
> 
> Should I move him to the bedroom or persist for a few days?
> 
> He was fine when he was in his old wooden viv, im just guessing he feels rather exposed now he's in a big open enclosure.
> 
> :grouphug:


It is maybe coz its all new to him and I think it coz its all open


----------



## hitmanout2007

kopstar said:


> The way I work out lighting times for my reptiles is based on their natural habitat and location. If a reptiles ancestry is an area on or near the equator then it makes sense to set for 12hrs on 12hrs off etc.
> 
> image


Thank you for the info mate


----------



## nads

Taibek said:


> Hey again folks,
> 
> My veiled has been in his new reptibreeze for a few days now and he seems to be permanently hiding when I'm around (and off his water/food etc), he's in the living room (little traffic)
> 
> Should I move him to the bedroom or persist for a few days?
> 
> He was fine when he was in his old wooden viv, im just guessing he feels rather exposed now he's in a big open enclosure.
> 
> :grouphug:


 Hi,this is more than likely because of his new enclosure,they hate change.Continue with your usual routine,feeding/spraying etc & hopefully he'll come round,but may take a week or 2: victory:.I just have to move a small bit of decor in my boys viv & he sulks for a good week.
Do you have any of the sides covered?
Vicky


----------



## T.Clark

Hunting for some panthers. They are something else. Chameleons are so peaceful and relaxing to watch. Who needs a fish tank!


----------



## kopstar

Suarez non too impressed today..


----------



## hitmanout2007

kopstar said:


> Suarez non too impressed today..
> 
> image


My george dose seem to change to back but its like when I go out do thay tentionseek lol I like your setup


----------



## Bradley

Captapjt said:


> Brought home a baby Yemen a couple of days ago and just wanted to say a big thanks to everyone on the forum as there's been so much useful advice I've been reading here over the last few months. The little guy is doing really well so far and is unsurprisingly a little timid but eating well (he had 5 little hoppers yesterday!) its entirely probable that I'll find new questions to ask as things crop up, and as soon as I can I'll add some photos
> 
> In the meantime I want to ask about supplements, currently I'm adding calcium without D3 and feeding up the grass hoppers on carrots, apple and some rocket, is this sufficient? Or should I be adding some vitamin supplements too? I've also put the fruit and veg in with "Apple" so he can try munching on those if he wants.
> 
> Ant


 I use:
Pure calium on feeding weekdays
Calcium with D3 twice a month
A multivitamin such as zoo meds reptivite twice a month


Taibek said:


> Hey again folks,
> 
> My veiled has been in his new reptibreeze for a few days now and he seems to be permanently hiding when I'm around (and off his water/food etc), he's in the living room (little traffic)
> 
> Should I move him to the bedroom or persist for a few days?
> 
> He was fine when he was in his old wooden viv, im just guessing he feels rather exposed now he's in a big open enclosure.
> 
> :grouphug:


As nads said carry on as normal! Chameleons really dont like change


----------



## swissfairy

I've wanted a chameleon for absolutely ages so I am very very pleased to welcome this lovely little lady to my ever increasing family of pets:










Karmen the beautiful Yemen Chameleon :flrt:


----------



## Oski1

:2thumb:


----------



## Iwantone

Oski1 said:


> image
> image
> :2thumb:


What a beauty. :flrt:


----------



## Oski1

Iwantone said:


> What a beauty. :flrt:


Thanks, this is the older male he is about 4.5 months ish old iirc, he is getting some serious colour now.


----------



## Iwantone

Oski1 said:


> Thanks, this is the older male he is about 4.5 months ish old iirc, he is getting some serious colour now.


I can see that. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Bradley

Oski1 said:


> image
> image
> :2thumb:


 Looking absolutely amazing!


----------



## Taibek

nads said:


> Hi,this is more than likely because of his new enclosure,they hate change.Continue with your usual routine,feeding/spraying etc & hopefully he'll come round,but may take a week or 2: victory:.I just have to move a small bit of decor in my boys viv & he sulks for a good week.
> Do you have any of the sides covered?
> Vicky


Yeah I've covered the side with a towel closest to the tv, otherwise it's all open. He's calmed down and he's already trotting (?) around a more vibrant colour than before 

(please see signature lol)


----------



## kopstar

Off with the old, on with the new..


----------



## TommyBurt

*Jacksons chameleon*

Hey guys have not been on here in a while. My veiled is still in top shape: victory: and I hope your all well. Anyways I came on here to ask you guys about jacksons chameleon. I have an enclosure that is a nice size for one. But it is wooden it has five vents at the back. I can improve ventilation by opening the glass sliding doors slightly and locking it if that would help. could anyone tell me if this would be suitable or it the fact it's wooden just mean it's a big no no. One last thing if the enclosure is suitable what wattage basking bulb would I have to use.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Bradley

TommyBurt said:


> Hey guys have not been on here in a while. My veiled is still in top shape: victory: and I hope your all well. Anyways I came on here to ask you guys about jacksons chameleon. I have an enclosure that is a nice size for one. But it is wooden it has five vents at the back. I can improve ventilation by opening the glass sliding doors slightly and locking it if that would help. could anyone tell me if this would be suitable or it the fact it's wooden just mean it's a big no no. One last thing if the enclosure is suitable what wattage basking bulb would I have to use.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Wodden would be ok aslong as it is sealed and watertight and jacksons like their humidity. Jacksons like it cooler than other chameleons so a 60watt bulb would be more than eough. I have heard of people keeping jacksons in exo terras and screen cages. They can be quite sensitive so a bit of a jump from a veiled. aslong as they are kept cool though the can do pretty well. Good luck in finding one aswell that is cb!


----------



## BGB

Here's my male Nosy Ankarea male panther


----------



## Bradley

BGB said:


> Here's my male Nosy Ankarea male panther
> 
> image


very nice greens on him. Thats what you get when you buy from chameleoco!


----------



## Chameleoco

thought i would join in :lol2:


----------



## awalton007

My yemen is 6-7 months old in a flex 100 and hes always dark unless im cleaning him out and hes watching me lol


----------



## Taibek

awalton007 said:


> My yemen is 6-7 months old in a flex 100 and hes always dark unless im cleaning him out and hes watching me lol


Mine is EXACTLY the same lol, although recently he seems to be showing much more colour unless the girlfriends around (he doesnt like her for some odd reason)


----------



## TEENY

Thought i would add this here of my gravid girlie looking less than pleased lol








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.


----------



## Tom H

New to the world of chameleons, got my lil boy about 2 months ago...

Rango


----------



## Bradley

Tom H said:


> New to the world of chameleons, got my lil boy about 2 months ago...
> 
> Rango
> image


love them when they are that small!


----------



## TommyBurt

Bradley said:


> Wodden would be ok aslong as it is sealed and watertight and jacksons like their humidity. Jacksons like it cooler than other chameleons so a 60watt bulb would be more than eough. I have heard of people keeping jacksons in exo terras and screen cages. They can be quite sensitive so a bit of a jump from a veiled. aslong as they are kept cool though the can do pretty well. Good luck in finding one aswell that is cb!


Thanks bradley I was expecting a no for the wooden viv. Though it is customized for a bit of ventilation. I guess they require less than yemens due to their slight love for humidity. Yeah im gonna use a guarded 40w bulb. Yeah I have looked after a few other species but never owned anything apart from a veiled. So im aware of the jump and am researching alot. Yeah looking for a cb adult will be a drag:lol2:.


----------



## Bradley

TommyBurt said:


> Thanks bradley I was expecting a no for the wooden viv. Though it is customized for a bit of ventilation. I guess they require less than yemens due to their slight love for humidity. Yeah im gonna use a guarded 40w bulb. Yeah I have looked after a few other species but never owned anything apart from a veiled. So im aware of the jump and am researching alot. Yeah looking for a cb adult will be a drag:lol2:.


Good luck with your quest to find a cb jacksons!


----------



## BGB

Bradley said:


> very nice greens on him. Thats what you get when you buy from chameleoco!


I'll try get a better picture it doesn't show off how bright he can get to be honest! Goes bright yellow with orange stripes on his throat and belly :2thumb:


----------



## TEENY

Tom H said:


> New to the world of chameleons, got my lil boy about 2 months ago...
> 
> Rango
> image


He is so cute, i love the little ones. I am so looking forward to my egg clutch hatching out and having loads of them to look after :flrt:


----------



## Captapjt

Thought I'd share a picture of my little Yemen going for a climb. Thanks for the suppliment advice those of you who gave it. I've had him 2 weeks now and everything seems to be going great (except for the fact my girlfriend really doesn't like crickets lol)


----------



## Bradley

He is looking good! Are you using a substrate?


----------



## Captapjt

thats a black fabric mesh, kinda like what you might find in a garden centre, makes cleaning easy


----------



## Bradley

looks good!


----------



## Captapjt

Well I read about lots of people using no flooring, or newspaper/paper towels, and when I was at the Garden centre I saw this stuff which is supposed to go on flower beds and lets water through but stops weeds, makes it pretty easy to wipe up any mess and just looks a bit smarter too. Hes presently in a 50x50x80 glass viv (due to lack of availability and expense to try and get hold of a flexarium or similar) and as he grows will swap the glass door for a mesh to allow for better ventilation until I find something suitable to upgrade him into. The vivs currently about 80F which I think might be a little on the cool side, but its better for it to be slightly cooler while they're young? 

Hes a fascinating little guy, that was the appeal of Chameleons to begin with, but watching the way he moves, curls his tails and kind of creepily watches you even as he's facing the other way. I could watch him for hours.


----------



## Bradley

That temp is ok for now but when adult you will want a basking spot about 90f. What are you using to heat the cage?


----------



## kopstar

Growing loads and he was showing some nice colour this morning. Lost a bit of colour this evening though.


----------



## Oski1

kopstar said:


> Growing loads and he was showing some nice colour this morning. Lost a bit of colour this evening though.
> 
> image


He looks good Mate, he is growing very well.


----------



## kopstar

Oski1 said:


> He looks good Mate, he is growing very well.


He's starting to show some nice turquoise blue through his bars plus nice reds around his eyes and chin. Next week I think he'll have probably doubled in size in a month.


----------



## kennyb

*Bringing my little Chameleon home tomorrow so excited*

Well after weeks of waiting I'm ready to bring my little chameleon home tomorrow and am so excited. Not bad considering I was looking for Crested Gecko's and fell in love with this little one so ended up with a chameleon and 2 crested gecko's lol.


----------



## Miss Lily

Here's my latest addition to the 'cham-ily' - Monty the Jackson!:flrt:


----------



## Iwantone

Miss Lily said:


> Here's my latest addition to the 'cham-ily' - Monty the Jackson!:flrt:
> 
> image


OMG Tiff you got one. :flrt: He's gorgeous. Oh I wish I had more room. :censor:


----------



## Miss Lily

Brought him home today Joanna! He's soooo tiny! Makes Tommy look like Godzilla! :lol2:


----------



## Iwantone

Miss Lily said:


> Brought him home today Joanna! He's soooo tiny! Makes Tommy look like Godzilla! :lol2:


Aww how exciting lol. He's going to be one spoilt little cham. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Oski1

Miss Lily said:


> Here's my latest addition to the 'cham-ily' - Monty the Jackson!:flrt:
> 
> image


He is so cool,I like the name too, good luck with him, :2thumb:


----------



## TommyBurt

Miss Lily said:


> Brought him home today Joanna! He's soooo tiny! Makes Tommy look like Godzilla! :lol2:


Very nice little cham!. Im also adding a jacksons to my collection soon but I am having problems finding young adult males or any actually. Where did you get your little dude from???. Any ideas where I might be able to find one in the near future.


----------



## MuJi

good 2 c he arrived home safely Tiff  good luck with him & keep the pics flowin


----------



## Bradley

Looking great Tiff! Good luck with him :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Just a few pictures from today and last week of my sambava panther Gilbert
































He was bred by Muji on here :2thumb:


----------



## nads

Miss Lily said:


> Here's my latest addition to the 'cham-ily' - Monty the Jackson!:flrt:
> 
> image


 He is adorable:flrt:These are on my list of wants:mf_dribble:Good luck with the little guy,regular pic's are a must.:2thumb:
Vicky


----------



## Oski1

Bradley said:


> Just a few pictures from today and last week of my sambava panther Gilbert
> image
> image
> image
> image
> He was bred by Muji on here :2thumb:


He Is looking great Bradley:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Oski1 said:


> He Is looking great Bradley:2thumb:


Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## SourGrapes

Shame these guys are so difficult to keep from what I've heard. Fascinating critters, but my complete lack of any reptile-keeping experience renders owning one pretty much impossible for some time.

Doesn't mean I can't oogle at all your pics though... :lol2:


----------



## bradleymarky

SourGrapes said:


> Shame these guys are so difficult to keep from what I've heard. Fascinating critters, but my complete lack of any reptile-keeping experience renders owning one pretty much impossible for some time.
> 
> Doesn't mean I can't oogle at all your pics though... :lol2:


not as hard as what you think...general routine and you cant go wrong


----------



## Bradley

As above really. There are alot of gadgets out there to make life easier like misters and foggers etc. There are obviously some species better suited to the beginner than others but with plenty of research it can be done quite easily!


----------



## TommyBurt

*Jackson chameleon is this custom viv ok?*

Hey guys im thinking of getting a jacksons soon. I know the repti breeze is the favored enclosure but I have this spare viv that has certain features that might make it ok. I also understand that jacksons need a higher humidity as say a panther or a veiled. So I thought this might be ideal to keep one in with just a few small modifications. I have seen a picture of a healthy adult housed in a wooden viv with glass doors and I think that had no modifications?? but maybe I am mistaken.

Anyway here it is (note not yet set up for the chameleon). The exo terra within is just in case I buy a baby. If so I will take it out and set it up in there.










This guard will be guarding the 40w bulb that will provide the chameleon with heat.










There are 6 of these for ventilation 










These are holes that where actually created long ago for another purpose. I believe these will help the ventilation. There are a few dotted about on the roof and sides there are not loads of them though.










This is something I done that I believe will greatly help with the ventilation. I simply open the doors slightly nothing an adult would be able to get through. Then I use a viv lock to prevent them from being opened further.










As far as it goes its not really that customized. Just made a few changes. Sorry if this post is really long because of the pictures. If it is just a terrable idea just slap a big fat no on the matter. For it is for the good of the animal. Thanks for any help.


----------



## kennyb

*Baby veiled dont seem to be eating only had her two days*

Hi,
I know moving and settling in is stressful for these little guys. Was just wondering if it is normal for them not to eat? Was eating well before the move. She ate one cricket lastnight but only because it sat on her head. There was fresh poo in there this morning. 
There are two unaccounted for crickets at the moment but the little critters hide so well. 
Could this be settling in etc?
Thanks


----------



## SourGrapes

Bradley said:


> As above really. There are alot of gadgets out there to make life easier like misters and foggers etc. There are obviously some species better suited to the beginner than others but with plenty of research it can be done quite easily!


...Seriously? I've been interested in obtaining a lizard for some time now and most of the books I've read/websites I've visited have basically warned me to avoid them like the plague as a beginner, labelling them as delicate, easily stressed, having very specific, hard-to-meet care requirements, and generally all-around pains in the ass. 

But if what you say is true, I'll certainly look a little more into the subject. From what I hear, the Veiled Cham's are the hardiest and most popular, right?


----------



## bradleymarky

SourGrapes said:


> ...Seriously? I've been interested in obtaining a lizard for some time now and most of the books I've read/websites I've visited have basically warned me to avoid them like the plague as a beginner, labelling them as delicate, easily stressed, having very specific, hard-to-meet care requirements, and generally all-around pains in the ass.
> 
> But if what you say is true, I'll certainly look a little more into the subject. From what I hear, the Veiled Cham's are the hardiest and most popular, right?


yemens are the more hardy of the cham species.....they do tend to be the grumpiest also, my female yemen used to hiss my name (she hated me) my panther is like a puppy :no1:


----------



## TommyBurt

bradleymarky said:


> yemens are the more hardy of the cham species.....they do tend to be the grumpiest also, my female yemen used to hiss my name (she hated me) my panther is like a puppy :no1:


Agreed many of them can be grumpy. Mine simply likes going about his enclosure eating his insects with no inturuptions. They seem to be at much less risk of stress than other chameleon species. For example mine does not seem to care about my cat that pretty much lives in my rep room :lol2:.


----------



## TommyBurt

kennyb said:


> Hi,
> I know moving and settling in is stressful for these little guys. Was just wondering if it is normal for them not to eat? Was eating well before the move. She ate one cricket lastnight but only because it sat on her head. There was fresh poo in there this morning.
> There are two unaccounted for crickets at the moment but the little critters hide so well.
> Could this be settling in etc?
> Thanks


It is normal to see unusual behaviour in your chameleon after the move. As long as its eating no matter the amount im sure the amount your chameleon eats will increase in time. Some chameleons take 2 days to start eating after a move and some take to it right away. 

I would not worry if it is this early on. Also If your worried about the chameleon finding food you could feed them from a tub. I know it is not so good for the enrichment of your chameleon. Scatter feeding is more natural but it is good for keeping count on how many the chameleon is eating daily.

My chameleon always stresses when there is a cricket on him:lol2: he never takes the offense and eats the bugger.


----------



## benton1576

*Masoala panther chameleons for sale*

Hiya guys 

Take a look in the classifieds, i have my Masoala Panther Chameleons for sale. Anyone who buys them will have the comfort of knowing they are the only ones in the UK at the moment!


----------



## Bradley

benton1576 said:


> Hiya guys
> 
> Take a look in the classifieds, i have my Masoala Panther Chameleons for sale. Anyone who buys them will have the comfort of knowing they are the only ones in the UK at the moment!


How comes you are selling?


----------



## Taibek

Pics of the new viv, Anything I could do to improve or does it look alright? : victory:



























Aaaaannd Reuben from yesterday (just realised he could see his reflection in my camera, hence the moodiness.....)


----------



## SourGrapes

Taibek said:


> Pics of the new viv, Anything I could do to improve or does it look alright? : victory:
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Aaaaannd Reuben from yesterday (just realised he could see his reflection in my camera, hence the moodiness.....)
> 
> image


Don't they burn themselves if the UV tube is inside the tank? Or am I being stupid?

And it looks awesome, jealous as all Hell :lol2:


----------



## Taibek

SourGrapes said:


> Don't they burn themselves if the UV tube is inside the tank? Or am I being stupid?
> 
> And it looks awesome, jealous as all Hell :lol2:


 Its on the top mesh  optical illusion! haha

thanks :2thumb:


----------



## SourGrapes

Taibek said:


> Its on the top mesh  optical illusion! haha
> 
> thanks :2thumb:


Oh, haha, my bad :blush:


----------



## kennyb

TommyBurt said:


> It is normal to see unusual behaviour in your chameleon after the move. As long as its eating no matter the amount im sure the amount your chameleon eats will increase in time. Some chameleons take 2 days to start eating after a move and some take to it right away.
> 
> I would not worry if it is this early on. Also If your worried about the chameleon finding food you could feed them from a tub. I know it is not so good for the enrichment of your chameleon. Scatter feeding is more natural but it is good for keeping count on how many the chameleon is eating daily.
> 
> My chameleon always stresses when there is a cricket on him:lol2: he never takes the offense and eats the bugger.


 
Thank you, she is she going to the toilet so she must be eating something? I tried putting some crickets in a plastic cup thingy, do i the place that somewhere in the tank or hold it to her? Sorry to ask so many questions, all the research I've done and its the one thing I cannot find any info on.


----------



## TommyBurt

kennyb said:


> Thank you, she is she going to the toilet so she must be eating something? I tried putting some crickets in a plastic cup thingy, do i the place that somewhere in the tank or hold it to her? Sorry to ask so many questions, all the research I've done and its the one thing I cannot find any info on.


You can simply count the crickets you put in and then place the tub in the enclosure. It is just a good way to monitor the chameleons feeding. You could hold it out to the chameleon and see if she will take any but you could simply do this with your fingers if you are not afraid of insects. This will help her get adjusted to your hands in the enclosure and she will become less stressed to the sight of your hands close to her. 

It is good that she is pooing. Scatter feeding insects is more natural once you feel assured she is eating her fill start scatter feeding again and remove the tub.

Don't worry about asking too many questions. It's what the forum is here for. The more questions asked and anwsered the less mistakes. Good luck with her.


----------



## Iwantone

Just thought I would show you these two pics of my Von Hohnels Hansel and Gretel if you haven't seen them before.

Hansel










Gretel


----------



## nads

lovely photo's:flrt:


----------



## tormek

my nosy faly panther

my quadricorn 
















my cristatus no longer with us lovely cham though







my fishers chameleon brought from a show without looking at him properly really ill died a few days later


----------



## Iwantone

tormek said:


> image
> my nosy faly panther
> 
> my quadricorn
> image
> image
> my cristatus no longer with us lovely cham though
> image my fishers chameleon brought from a show without looking at him properly really ill died a few days later


You didn't get the fishers from a German guy did you?


----------



## tormek

yeh i think he was german from a show at doncaster


----------



## Iwantone

tormek said:


> yeh i think he was german from a show at doncaster


It seems like the guy has a bit of a reputation for his reptiles dying so I found out after I bought my hoes from him. I've been really worried about them and have even had faecal tests done on them just in case they can spot anything wrong.


----------



## tormek

yeh i thought he was abit dehydrated at the show, and i was just a bit hurried in buying him. when i got him home he had a big red abcess looking thing on his side. i couldnt get him in anywhere earlier enough.but think he was to far gone anyway.hope your hoes are ok best of luck


----------



## kopstar

The German had some jacksons at the last donny show but I decided against it based on his reputation.

He doesn't haggle either.. very disappointing.


----------



## Iwantone

tormek said:


> yeh i thought he was abit dehydrated at the show, and i was just a bit hurried in buying him. when i got him home he had a big red abcess looking thing on his side. i couldnt get him in anywhere earlier enough.but think he was to far gone anyway.hope your hoes are ok best of luck


That is really sad and I'm sorry to hear that. That guy should be stopped. I will do all I can for the hoes, they do need a bit of medication but the lab didn't pick up anything drastic. I'm really attached to them and would be gutted if I lost them.


----------



## Iwantone

kopstar said:


> The German had some jacksons at the last donny show but I decided against it based on his reputation.
> 
> He doesn't haggle either.. very disappointing.


I know of one that died. :sad: 

I haggled and pulled his price down. :whistling2:


----------



## kopstar

Iwantone said:


> I know of one that died. :sad:
> 
> I haggled and pulled his price down. :whistling2:


There's so many reports of his stuff that's died that I can't understand why the IHS let him have a table.


----------



## Iwantone

kopstar said:


> There's so many reports of his stuff that's died that I can't understand why the IHS let him have a table.


I totally agree. I wonder if they are fully aware of the amount of deaths.


----------



## tormek

some fo the reports on i got on the fishers was that it was wild caught but i am unable to prove it


----------



## benton1576

Bradley said:


> How comes you are selling?


Im selling them to buy more Parsonii. It looks as though they wont be making it to UK though, theres a few People over here in Germany interested. Unless someone wants them and is happy to leave a deposit until i bring them over in December, in which case ill hold onto them.


----------



## Bradley

benton1576 said:


> Im selling them to buy more Parsonii. It looks as though they wont be making it to UK though, theres a few People over here in Germany interested. Unless someone wants them and is happy to leave a deposit until i bring them over in December, in which case ill hold onto them.


It just seems a shame after all that time you spent getting them...


----------



## benton1576

Bradley said:


> It just seems a shame after all that time you spent getting them...


I now what you mean but sacrifices must be made sometimes. On the plus side, i made some good contacts whilst getting them! lol


----------



## kennyb

TommyBurt said:


> You can simply count the crickets you put in and then place the tub in the enclosure. It is just a good way to monitor the chameleons feeding. You could hold it out to the chameleon and see if she will take any but you could simply do this with your fingers if you are not afraid of insects. This will help her get adjusted to your hands in the enclosure and she will become less stressed to the sight of your hands close to her.
> 
> It is good that she is pooing. Scatter feeding insects is more natural once you feel assured she is eating her fill start scatter feeding again and remove the tub.
> 
> Don't worry about asking too many questions. It's what the forum is here for. The more questions asked and anwsered the less mistakes. Good luck with her.


 
Thank you for your help, the good news is she is eating as of yesterday. We spent about an hour just watching her, really fascinating to watch. Will try to put some pics on soon too.


----------



## bradleymarky

my little boy...not sure if hes a red or blue ambilobe....i`m afraid he may be for sale

http://








http://


----------



## tormek

he looks fantastic:2thumb:


----------



## Lex




----------



## Bradley

Lex said:


> image
> 
> image


lovely carpet and quad!


----------



## brisk

Chameleons are sooooo cute!!

I can't wait till I'm done with uni and have a stable place to live so I can get one!!


----------



## kopstar

Let's get the cham thread back on top...


----------



## Oski1

kopstar said:


> Let's get the cham thread back on top...
> 
> image


He looks great, How old is he now,


----------



## kopstar

Oski1 said:


> He looks great, How old is he now,


He's 17 weeks I think. Jamie will correct me if I'm wrong.. :2thumb:


----------



## Oski1

Check these Ambilobes out:2thumb:2 different Lines of Ambilobes,
Male 1, younger 
















Male 2 Slightly Older


----------



## kopstar

Crackers them Oski. :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Oski1 said:


> Check these Ambilobes out:2thumb:2 different Lines of Ambilobes,
> Male 1, younger
> image
> image
> Male 2 Slightly Older
> image
> image


These get better by the day! :2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

kopstar said:


> Crackers them Oski. :2thumb:


kopstar the older one has the same genes as yours:2thumb:


----------



## Taibek

Chameleoco said:


> kopstar the older one has the same genes as yours:2thumb:



Chameleoco! Have you got any idea when you're due a clutch of Nosy Be's? I'm undecided between the ambi and the nosy be! :lol2:


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> kopstar the older one has the same genes as yours:2thumb:


Sprexx?


----------



## mooselee

OOo didn't know this thread existed. Meet Marge. Had her 3 weeks now and she's growing quickly :gasp:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/772321-marge-yemen.html


----------



## Chameleoco

Taibek said:


> Chameleoco! Have you got any idea when you're due a clutch of Nosy Be's? I'm undecided between the ambi and the nosy be! :lol2:



Hi there
Yes we have bubblegum blue nosy bes out they should be ready for christmas,we also have jaws offspring available now.
cheers
jamie


----------



## Chameleoco

kopstar said:


> Sprexx?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> yh sprexx and an eastern European breeder with a good ambilobe line.so they should have nice blue bars:mf_dribble:


----------



## TEENY

Back on track you say 

I raise you 72 yemens eggs lol


----------



## TEENY

Miss Lily said:


> Here's my latest addition to the 'cham-ily' - Monty the Jackson!:flrt:
> 
> image


Oh Tiff he is beautiful :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Chameleoco

kopstar said:


> He's 17 weeks I think. Jamie will correct me if I'm wrong.. :2thumb:



http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/707655-finally.html#post9176756

This is when they started to hatch,and they took 3 weeks for them all to hatch.
so at an educated guess i would say around 16/17 weeks.


----------



## Celisuis

I am interested in Chams.

I love arboreal species and my mum wants the iguana's downstairs, so I'm looking at other Arbs.

Is there anything people can recommend I research before getting one?

I'm browsing through all the care sheets I can find for Yemen/Veiled and Panther Chams.

Anything else?

Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## Bradley

Celisuis said:


> I am interested in Chams.
> 
> I love arboreal species and my mum wants the iguana's downstairs, so I'm looking at other Arbs.
> 
> Is there anything people can recommend I research before getting one?
> 
> I'm browsing through all the care sheets I can find for Yemen/Veiled and Panther Chams.
> 
> Anything else?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ryan


The best advice is to read and read and talk to people who already have them. Also chameleon forums is a good place to research!


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> kopstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprexx?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> yh sprexx and an eastern European breeder with a good ambilobe line.so they should have nice blue bars:mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> Already showing mate.. nice turquoise bars and if I had a half decent camera I'd get some better photos. :2thumb:
Click to expand...


----------



## Oski1

kopstar said:


> Chameleoco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already showing mate.. nice turquoise bars and if I had a half decent camera I'd get some better photos. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate I find If I put my panthers on a big live plant out of their setup,that it really brings their colours out. they seem to colour up alot when on the plant.
Click to expand...


----------



## Oski1

Chameleoco said:


> kopstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprexx?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> yh sprexx and an eastern European breeder with a good ambilobe line.so they should have nice blue bars:mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I just wondered is Sprexx a line,or a chameleon, cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## benton1576

Why doesnt anyone wanna buy my Masoala? I know the price is high but for them to be the first in the UK theyre gonna be right?! I thought these would make a good breeding project for someone with the experience so i can free up some time to devote to Parsonii. Then i can offer unrelated lines of Parsonii at good prices to help the species.


----------



## Chameleoco

Oski1 said:


> Chameleoco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I just wondered is Sprexx a line,or a chameleon, cheers
> 
> 
> 
> here you are dude take a look:mf_dribble:
> Galerie - Kategorie: Furcifer - Bild: Furcifer pardalis Ambilobe 1.0_4 | Chamaeleon-Anzeigen.de -Chamäleon kaufen & Chamäleon verkaufen
Click to expand...


----------



## nads

benton1576 said:


> Why doesnt anyone wanna buy my Masoala? I know the price is high but for them to be the first in the UK theyre gonna be right?! I thought these would make a good breeding project for someone with the experience so i can free up some time to devote to Parsonii. Then i can offer unrelated lines of Parsonii at good prices to help the species.


 I would love to buy your Masoala:mf_dribble:But i havn't the funds @ the mo,i know these guys are worth every penny.I wish you all the luck selling these guys,they are a stunning chameleon.
Vicky


----------



## Oski1

Chameleoco said:


> Oski1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> here you are dude take a look:mf_dribble:
> Galerie - Kategorie: Furcifer - Bild: Furcifer pardalis Ambilobe 1.0_4 | Chamaeleon-Anzeigen.de -Chamäleon kaufen & Chamäleon verkaufen
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks there are some very nice chams on that page
Click to expand...


----------



## Oski1

benton1576 said:


> Why doesnt anyone wanna buy my Masoala? I know the price is high but for them to be the first in the UK theyre gonna be right?! I thought these would make a good breeding project for someone with the experience so i can free up some time to devote to Parsonii. Then i can offer unrelated lines of Parsonii at good prices to help the species.


Hi mate I would imagine, this sort of sale would take time, Hold on someone will have them I would of thought.


----------



## Chameleoco

Oski1 said:


> Chameleoco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks there are some very nice chams on that page
> 
> 
> 
> no prob dude
> there website is
> www.sprexx.de
> 
> 
> ill post pics of some screamers later the ambilobe's are on fire the red bar is flawless:mf_dribble:
Click to expand...


----------



## kopstar

Oski1 said:


> kopstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate I find If I put my panthers on a big live plant out of their setup,that it really brings their colours out. they seem to colour up alot when on the plant.
> 
> 
> 
> He was out today while cleaning took place managed to take a couple whilst he sat on our fig tree and showing some nice colour. Just need to get them of my daughter's camera..
Click to expand...


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> Oski1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> here you are dude take a look:mf_dribble:
> Galerie - Kategorie: Furcifer - Bild: Furcifer pardalis Ambilobe 1.0_4 | Chamaeleon-Anzeigen.de -Chamäleon kaufen & Chamäleon verkaufen
> 
> 
> 
> Woaw, the faly called Sky looks almost identical to my little feller, in fact i thought it was him at first!!
Click to expand...


----------



## MuJi

Oski1 said:


> Chameleoco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks there are some very nice chams on that page
> 
> 
> 
> oski your older (bojo) ambilobe is part of this bloodline the original sire being the first two pics :no1:
Click to expand...


----------



## Chameleoco

a couple of teasers:lol2:


----------



## Chameleoco

we have 2x males and 3 x females ready to go,Sired by Jaws pictured below:no1:
£130 each


----------



## Chameleoco

also @ Christmas time we will have limited numbers of babies from Bubblegum featured with Steve Backshall in picture: victory:
Bubblegum jnr is from this exact line and we dont have anymore eggs cooking from it either,so if you want to see what they turn out like?then checkout Bubblegum jnr :mf_dribble:
Jamie


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> we have 2x males and 3 x females ready to go,Sired by Jaws pictured below:no1:
> £130 each


I can vouch for the quality of these. :2thumb:


----------



## kennyb

*My Baby Lady is keeping her eyes closed*

Hello,

Was just wondering if it is normal behaviour for a young Veiled to walk with their eyes closed? She has only done it today for about 5 minutes and has now gone to sleep in her usual night time spot. Could it be because the room itself was dark during the day as I forgot to leave a light on or open the blinds which I normally do? 

She hasn't eaten today but has done her business and has been drinking and moving around.

Nothing has changed in the enclosure.

Thank you


----------



## Taibek

kennyb said:


> Hello,
> 
> Was just wondering if it is normal behaviour for a young Veiled to walk with their eyes closed? She has only done it today for about 5 minutes and has now gone to sleep in her usual night time spot. Could it be because the room itself was dark during the day as I forgot to leave a light on or open the blinds which I normally do?
> 
> She hasn't eaten today but has done her business and has been drinking and moving around.
> 
> Nothing has changed in the enclosure.
> 
> Thank you


 
It's a little odd, shes turned in early for the day!

What UV / Heat bulbs are you using?

Could be tired, could be a problem with something in her eye's, though its a little doubtful if both are closed


----------



## kennyb

Taibek said:


> It's a little odd, shes turned in early for the day!
> 
> What UV / Heat bulbs are you using?
> 
> Could be tired, could be a problem with something in her eye's, though its a little doubtful if both are closed


She normally goes to sleep by about 7ish. But this is a bit early.

At the moment she is in a small Exo Terro enclosure with the canopy which has a Repti Glo 5.0 uvb bulb, was told that was all she needed until she goes into a bigger enclosure. She is the size of my thumb at the moment.

She did get some sand in her eye on Friday, her enclosure came set up with coloured calci sand. I've removed all the sand and totally cleaned any traces of it and she is now on kitchen towel.


----------



## Bradley

kennyb said:


> She normally goes to sleep by about 7ish. But this is a bit early.
> 
> At the moment she is in a small Exo Terro enclosure with the canopy which has a Repti Glo 5.0 uvb bulb, was told that was all she needed until she goes into a bigger enclosure. She is the size of my thumb at the moment.
> 
> She did get some sand in her eye on Friday, her enclosure came set up with coloured calci sand. I've removed all the sand and totally cleaned any traces of it and she is now on kitchen towel.


From the info given I suspect you have a coil uv bulb. If you do this is what is probably causing the problem. I would go out tomorrow and get a long tube bulb. You may need a new starter kit as this will not fit in the exo hoods. I would also add a small 40w spotbulb as a basking spot and have the temp at about 80f as with room temperatures going down this time of year I wouldn't think the uv would provide enough heat!


----------



## MuJi

Chameleoco said:


> we have 2x males and 3 x females ready to go,Sired by Jaws pictured below:no1:
> £130 each


 Jamie does his offspring show this 'H' barring?????


----------



## kennyb

Taibek said:


> It's a little odd, shes turned in early for the day!
> 
> What UV / Heat bulbs are you using?
> 
> Could be tired, could be a problem with something in her eye's, though its a little doubtful if both are closed





Bradley said:


> From the info given I suspect you have a coil uv bulb. If you do this is what is probably causing the problem. I would go out tomorrow and get a long tube bulb. You may need a new starter kit as this will not fit in the exo hoods. I would also add a small 40w spotbulb as a basking spot and have the temp at about 80f as with room temperatures going down this time of year I wouldn't think the uv would provide enough heat!


 
Thank you. Sorry to ask so many questions but want to get it right. Can you recommend what tube bulb etc. Do you know of any way I can put a tube bulb and basking bulb on top of the exo terra for a week without the canopy etc? They are wire mesh tops but obviously cant just sit lights on top so was wondering if there are any ways of attaching new lights? 
Thank you


----------



## MuJi

kennyb said:


> Thank you. Sorry to ask so many questions but want to get it right. Can you recommend what tube bulb etc. Do you know of any way I can put a tube bulb and basking bulb on top of the exo terra for a week without the canopy etc? They are wire mesh tops but obviously cant just sit lights on top so was wondering if there are any ways of attaching new lights?
> Thank you


if u check out the lighting page on our website it shows how we do it on exo's


----------



## Chameleoco

MuJi said:


> Jamie does his offspring show this 'H' barring?????



so far not seen any with the H barring,even when paired multiple females:bash:he must be special:crazy:

Kopstars is from jaws and has v barring


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/760195-meet-suarez-3.html


our two hold back males from 2 different female ambilobe lines have v barring one is looking like a BB and one looks like RB:shock:
Both are sired by jaws.
Ambilobes aint half FUN :lol2:


----------



## antman_1

my little mans shedding, its the first time we have seen him shed. its so cute!


----------



## MuJi

Chameleoco said:


> so far not seen any with the H barring,even when paired multiple females:bash:he must be special:crazy:
> 
> Kopstars is from jaws and has v barring
> 
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/760195-meet-suarez-3.html
> 
> 
> our two hold back males from 2 different female ambilobe lines have v barring one is looking like a BB and one looks like RB:shock:
> Both are sired by jaws.
> Ambilobes aint half FUN :lol2:


never a dull moment in the world of 'Ambilobe':mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Simone1313

Hi guys,
New to the forum and after some general advice really!

After saving his money for months and months my son has finally got enough, and we have finally found a Chamlelon.

We will be getting her with the full viv and everything we need and she is a stunning bright orange colour.

Now Ive never kept any type of reptile before so Im just after any advice, tips ect to make sure I can give her the best possible care, also any recomendations on books or anything else I should get.

Thanks in advance for all of your help guys!


----------



## Bradley

Simone1313 said:


> Hi guys,
> New to the forum and after some general advice really!
> 
> After saving his money for months and months my son has finally got enough, and we have finally found a Chamlelon.
> 
> We will be getting her with the full viv and everything we need and she is a stunning bright orange colour.
> 
> Now Ive never kept any type of reptile before so Im just after any advice, tips ect to make sure I can give her the best possible care, also any recomendations on books or anything else I should get.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all of your help guys!


Welcome to the forum! What species of chameleon is it? I would have recommended a male as it is your first reptile due to the females will lay eggs regardless of being mated. if you are prepared for this though you should be fine:2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I might get a cham after xmas? still debating what kind though.


----------



## Taibek

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I might get a cham after xmas? still debating what kind though.


Panther Panther Panther!


----------



## Simone1313

Bradley said:


> Welcome to the forum! What species of chameleon is it? I would have recommended a male as it is your first reptile due to the females will lay eggs regardless of being mated. if you are prepared for this though you should be fine:2thumb:


 
Its a female Panther Chameleon, and I didnt know that about the eggs so any advice would be great! :flrt:


----------



## Bradley

Simone1313 said:


> Its a female Panther Chameleon, and I didnt know that about the eggs so any advice would be great! :flrt:


you will need a 12 inch deep bucket of sand or dirt that is moist in th enclosure at all times. Female chameleons lay eggs regardless of being mated. This means eggs could appear any time so it is a good thng always to have somewhere for them to lay their eggs in the cage. If you need any more info feel free to pm me :2thumb:


----------



## bye_all_c_ya

hello cham lovers , my back ground in gecko's and green iguana's so im almost there but still reading and doing plenty of home work on chams before i get one. but ive read that males can be moody and female lay eggs ^^ as last post says. once eggs have been layed in 12" sand bucket can they be taken straight out and thrown away ? and how moody are male chams as i wanna be able to hold and let my son hold aswell. also which type of cham would you suggest i do like the blue's and greens not the reds 
im building my viv as we speak glass side and front glass door wooden base and mess top and wood up the rear 4ft tall by 2.5 ft wide 2 x fans out. also been told best not to have heat lamp at top but on an angle??? how true and does it make a big difference


----------



## Bradley

bye_all_c_ya said:


> hello cham lovers , my back ground in gecko's and green iguana's so im almost there but still reading and doing plenty of home work on chams before i get one. but ive read that males can be moody and female lay eggs ^^ as last post says. once eggs have been layed in 12" sand bucket can they be taken straight out and thrown away ? and how moody are male chams as i wanna be able to hold and let my son hold aswell. also which type of cham would you suggest i do like the blue's and greens not the reds
> im building my viv as we speak glass side and front glass door wooden base and mess top and wood up the rear 4ft tall by 2.5 ft wide 2 x fans out. also been told best not to have heat lamp at top but on an angle??? how true and does it make a big difference


Males can be moody. I would reccomend a panther chameleon. You could go nosey be or nosey mitsio to get your blues and greens. Chameleons are not a reptile to handle you need to let the chameleon decide if it wants to come ut. If you want to take the chameleon out a chameleon probably isnt for you! The cage sounds good. I would put the heat lamp on top with two thin pieces of wood supporting it so is does not touch the mesh as this will get hot. Eggs can be taken out after laying and thrown away as they will be infertile.


----------



## bye_all_c_ya

thanks for the reply :notworthy: female i think it will be then. and ya agree if she /he wants to come out then great if not sound


----------



## Bradley

bye_all_c_ya said:


> thanks for the reply :notworthy: female i think it will be then. and ya agree if she /he wants to come out then great if not sound


I would certainly go male for your first chameleon. panther males are usually docile. You wont get your colours you want in females either!


----------



## riopet

*New Yeman Chameleon*

I got a baby ( 3 months) yemen chameleon on Sunday. Set up the viv and heating etc day before to make sure temps, humidity and foliage ok etc. He seems quite settled, put few small crickets in that the store said he'd been on and couple of waxworms, bit rocket and carrot each day. Seems to have eaten worms and possibly crickets and have picked out 3 loose poos! Hanging around on his tree and moves slowly back and to around viv. (45x45x45 exo terro). I've picked him up twice for a couple of mins and he wanders off quickly but today I've gone to touch him and he's hissing and launching his open mouth at my hand. Looks cute but I don't want to upset him. Is he just settling in and obviously being a baby is not tame yet, although they had him out at shop few times or could he just be in a bad mood tonight? I've read and spoken to a few people prior to having him but no ones mentioned hissing ! I know quite a few lizards do though. Also he changes from bright green to darker and striped when he seems more stressed -I have read that but I really don't want him stressing -should I just chill and not worry and let him settle in (we all get stressed I suppose).:gasp:


----------



## Oski1

riopet said:


> I got a baby ( 3 months) yemen chameleon on Sunday. Set up the viv and heating etc day before to make sure temps, humidity and foliage ok etc. He seems quite settled, put few small crickets in that the store said he'd been on and couple of waxworms, bit rocket and carrot each day. Seems to have eaten worms and possibly crickets and have picked out 3 loose poos! Hanging around on his tree and moves slowly back and to around viv. (45x45x45 exo terro). I've picked him up twice for a couple of mins and he wanders off quickly but today I've gone to touch him and he's hissing and launching his open mouth at my hand. Looks cute but I don't want to upset him. Is he just settling in and obviously being a baby is not tame yet, although they had him out at shop few times or could he just be in a bad mood tonight? I've read and spoken to a few people prior to having him but no ones mentioned hissing ! I know quite a few lizards do though. Also he changes from bright green to darker and striped when he seems more stressed -I have read that but I really don't want him stressing -should I just chill and not worry and let him settle in (we all get stressed I suppose).:gasp:


I personally would leave him be to Settle in, you may have to accept that he may be like this all the time. As there tempermeant can vary so much between individuals, I had a female veiled who was do friendly since day one and my male is fine but does not like to be held so I leave him be,did you pick him up when he was settlleing down for the night?


----------



## kirstxblue

Hi everyone, I've got a few questions,started readin through this thread but there's way too many pages so sorry if my questions have already been asked and answered!!
We got Calvin our yemen 10 days ago, had a few teething problems....basically I signed up on a different forum and everything I was told on there went completely against what they told us in the shop we got him from so are havin to buy everythin new again, they don't seem to have a clue really, but that's another story!!....Calvin is only young, 3-4 month they reckoned. 
Would a reptibreeze be suitable for a yemen? We're lookin at gettin one, sized at 46x46x92cm. Along with a 5% UVB compact flourescent and 60w incandescent lamp, thinkin of gettin an exoterra monsoon mister and then plants slash vines. 

Anyhtin else any of you think we should or shouldn't get?? Info appreciated )


----------



## Bri.martin

Hi I am by no means an expert
I was new to Yemens a few months back and there is a lot of differing advice the meal worm husk can bind them up. I would say dont worry too much he is probably settling in when it comes to the viv I was told my exo terra was totally wrong and needed a full flex but my lil fella is thriving. I have changed his habitat a bit in the last 2 months but only after trial and error with cosmetic stuff foliage and substrate mine seems quite hardy and adaptable. when I open the door he comes over to say hello and climbs on my hand for feed. Let him settle and only make subtle changes if you can to stop him stressing too much


----------



## benton1576

kirstxblue said:


> Hi everyone, I've got a few questions,started readin through this thread but there's way too many pages so sorry if my questions have already been asked and answered!!
> We got Calvin our yemen 10 days ago, had a few teething problems....basically I signed up on a different forum and everything I was told on there went completely against what they told us in the shop we got him from so are havin to buy everythin new again, they don't seem to have a clue really, but that's another story!!....Calvin is only young, 3-4 month they reckoned.
> Would a reptibreeze be suitable for a yemen? We're lookin at gettin one, sized at 46x46x92cm. Along with a 5% UVB compact flourescent and 60w incandescent lamp, thinkin of gettin an exoterra monsoon mister and then plants slash vines.
> 
> Anyhtin else any of you think we should or shouldn't get?? Info appreciated )


Hello and welcome. I dont keep Yemens but know enough about them to be able to give you basic info. A reptibreeze will be fine. I advise covering 3 sides with shower curtain, polythene or something similar to stop the overspray from misting hitting your walls or worse, your electrics!

Stay clear of compact bulbs, they have been known in the past to cause eye damage. I advise you get a reptiglo linear tube, someone else can chime in if im wrong but im led to believe 10% is best for Yemens as long as its OUTSIDE the cage.

A 60w bulb is goof for heat, but make sure you monitor your temps. Adults require it a little bit warmer than youngters. You can go to www.chamelonforums.com for all the info you need on yemens/veileds. Theres specific care sheets dedicated to them.

Plants i use for panthers are ficus, umbrella plants, pothos and hibiscus. They are all safe plants which is needed more in your case as veileds will eat them, panthers tend not to bother. Those fake vines are good buti would also advise putting some real wood branches in there too to help with their grip, nails etc. Different thickness is reccommended to to give them a good workout whilst they are climbing.

Thats about all i know, as i said, go to the website i gave you, the info on there is good! Petshops dont have a clue, they just sell the animals and tell you its easy so you buy from them! lol


----------



## benton1576

Bri.martin said:


> Hi I am by no means an expert
> I was new to Yemens a few months back and there is a lot of differing advice the meal worm husk can bind them up. I would say dont worry too much he is probably settling in when it comes to the viv I was told my exo terra was totally wrong and needed a full flex but my lil fella is thriving. I have changed his habitat a bit in the last 2 months but only after trial and error with cosmetic stuff foliage and substrate mine seems quite hardy and adaptable. when I open the door he comes over to say hello and climbs on my hand for feed. Let him settle and only make subtle changes if you can to stop him stressing too much


Just for your advice, from personal experience. If a chameleon comes to you when you open the door, or paws at the glass, digs in the bottom, Its usually as sign they are uncomfortable in their cage and want to be out. Chameleons are a reptile that should be looked at, not really handled much. Its your cham mate so if you want to handle it etc then by all means do so, just watch for signs of stress.


----------



## TEENY

Bri.martin said:


> Hi I am by no means an expert
> I was new to Yemens a few months back and there is a lot of differing advice the meal worm husk can bind them up. I would say dont worry too much he is probably settling in when it comes to the viv I was told my exo terra was totally wrong and needed a full flex but my lil fella is thriving. I have changed his habitat a bit in the last 2 months but only after trial and error with cosmetic stuff foliage and substrate mine seems quite hardy and adaptable. when I open the door he comes over to say hello and climbs on my hand for feed. Let him settle and only make subtle changes if you can to stop him stressing too much


Not sure about the mealworm husk binding them up, maybe as an only food source but i have never had a problem with my guys and they have morios and mealies as part of thier varied diet.


----------



## sam&bryan

this is myyeoman chameleon called iggy hes about 6 months old 

http://









http://


----------



## TEENY

sam&bryan said:


> this is myyeoman chameleon called iggy hes about 6 months old
> 
> http://image
> 
> http://image


Very very cute


----------



## benton1576

Hey guys,

Just to let you all know, my Masoala are no longer for sale. one of the females became receptive and as we speak they are copulating! I will be returning to the UK in June and bringing them with me so look forward to CB babies in the UK around then! :no1:


----------



## kopstar

Photo from today. This little guy is getting very friendly, he has no problem walking onto your hand when you open the doors. My other half is glad as she really wanted a cham that didn't mind being handled.


----------



## nads

*Had a little photo shoot*

Some updated pictures of my babies
























Vicky


----------



## Bexzini

nads said:


> Some updated pictures of my babies
> image
> image
> image
> Vicky


My god they are so beautiful


----------



## nads

Bexzini said:


> My god they are so beautiful


 Thank you,i just adore these guys:flrt:
Vicky


----------



## Bexzini

nads said:


> Thank you,i just adore these guys:flrt:
> Vicky


They are such beautiful creatures, it must be such a pleasure being able to keep these guys as pets


----------



## nads

Bexzini said:


> They are such beautiful creatures, it must be such a pleasure being able to keep these guys as pets


 I adore most reptiles,but chams are my passion.Their health and happiness is paramount.
They all have such different characters too,i love them all(even thou a certain girly in the pic hates me:gasp:flrt:

Vicky


----------



## nads

Here are a couple of pic's of "Boo",he's a little more shy than Melman.Not great pic's i'm afraid,but gives you an idea what beautiful colours he has:mf_dribble:
























Thanks for looking.
Vicky


----------



## bye_all_c_ya

im about to buy a plant for my viv im liking the thought of a umbrella plant and seen one called nora green umbrella ??? is this ok 

just to check ive read a plant sticky for chameleons thread ? anyone got a link to it as i can not find it :blush:
is there any plants which flower or fruit which is safe for chams?


----------



## benton1576

bye_all_c_ya said:


> im about to buy a plant for my viv im liking the thought of a umbrella plant and seen one called nora green umbrella ??? is this ok
> 
> just to check ive read a plant sticky for chameleons thread ? anyone got a link to it as i can not find it :blush:
> is there any plants which flower or fruit which is safe for chams?


Id stay clear of umbrella plant, they are just too weak and end up on the floor of your cage. Ficus and Pothos are best IMO.


----------



## benton1576

Absolutely stunning Ambilobe Nads, one of the best ive seen!!! I simply must have him! lol


----------



## nads

benton1576 said:


> Absolutely stunning Ambilobe Nads, one of the best ive seen!!! I simply must have him! lol


Thank you:2thumb:My have to swap babies next year:whistling2:
Vicky
Jumped in with my reply without reading properly...Thought you ment my Mitsio(he gets all the attention)"Boo" the Ambilobe,will remain childless  Still want one of your babies thou..lol


----------



## benton1576

I can definately help you out with baby Masoala next year but im afraid you cant have one of "my" babies as i am a married man! lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ive got some stunning Nosy Faly cooking too if your interested. I can show pics if you want.
I appreciate the offer though! :lol2:


----------



## Taibek

benton1576 said:


> I can definately help you out with baby Masoala next year but im afraid you cant have one of "my" babies as i am a married man! lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Ive got some stunning Nosy Faly cooking too if your interested. I can show pics if you want.
> I appreciate the offer though! :lol2:


 
Oooh oooh! Can I see the Nosy Faly?


----------



## Bradley

well my panther is being a little pain! Hasnt been eating since the middle of last week! Everything is fine temp and humidity wise so hopefully he jus is waiting for me to give in and but him some wax worms! :lol2:


----------



## benton1576

Taibek said:


> Oooh oooh! Can I see the Nosy Faly?


Yes mate, ill post some pics on here tomorrow. Hes one of the nicest ive seen in a long time and still only about 8-9 months. Awesome blues and tons of red spots. Fires up sky blue and white, almost like raiden from screameleons.com


----------



## benton1576

Bradley said:


> well my panther is being a little pain! Hasnt been eating since the middle of last week! Everything is fine temp and humidity wise so hopefully he jus is waiting for me to give in and but him some wax worms! :lol2:


 Have you tried different foods with him like roaches, locusts, silkies etc? Perhaps he doesnt like the suppliments, have you tried without. They do slow down in the winter months so probs nothing to worry about.


----------



## Bexzini

Bradley said:


> well my panther is being a little pain! Hasnt been eating since the middle of last week! Everything is fine temp and humidity wise so hopefully he jus is waiting for me to give in and but him some wax worms! :lol2:


My Calyptratus is going through the same thing at the moment... very picky indeed...

Here is what I do- I use a big (or little) dripper, and fill it with water and mix it with a pinch of Critical Care... really increases the appetite :no1: but of course they go through moody phases as well so sometimes that doesnt help anyway :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

i am so totally on the verge of joining the chameleon club after seeing this wee guy yesterday :whistling2:









its either him or day geckos but it think this wee dude will be home with me shortly


----------



## benton1576

kirky1980 said:


> i am so totally on the verge of joining the chameleon club after seeing this wee guy yesterday :whistling2:
> image
> 
> its either him or day geckos but it think this wee dude will be home with me shortly


Have you kept chameleons before?


----------



## Chameleoco

Bradley said:


> well my panther is being a little pain! Hasnt been eating since the middle of last week! Everything is fine temp and humidity wise so hopefully he jus is waiting for me to give in and but him some wax worms! :lol2:




Hey Bradley 

Try Some banana roaches or dubais from zoo centre

ZOO CENTRE LTD

the nana roaches will get him going:whip:blue bottle's always work a treat with hunger strike too:2thumb:
Butterworms could be an option aswell.


Jamie


----------



## nads

benton1576 said:


> I can definately help you out with baby Masoala next year but im afraid you cant have one of "my" babies as i am a married man! lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Ive got some stunning Nosy Faly cooking too if your interested. I can show pics if you want.
> I appreciate the offer though! :lol2:


 Haha!No more human babies for me!
I'm easily tempted by pure locales:mf_dribble:Always wanting something a little less "common":whistling2:Sooo,yes please,,show me your Faly's.:2thumb:
Vicky


----------



## kirky1980

benton1576 said:


> Have you kept chameleons before?


nope iv not but they are what got me into reps in the first place lol im fascinated with them : victory:


----------



## Bradley

Atm he I have tried locusts, crickets, morios, roaches and will get some waxies at the weekend to get his appetite going. I will put a few things in a cup in his cage tomorrow whilst im not in. My veiled was like it for a few days after I cahnged my ligting schedules but is now back to normal! he is of a good weight so im not worried!


----------



## nads

Bradley said:


> well my panther is being a little pain! Hasnt been eating since the middle of last week! Everything is fine temp and humidity wise so hopefully he jus is waiting for me to give in and but him some wax worms! :lol2:


 Hey Bradley,
How old is your panther now?My male Mitsio went off food when he was around 9/10 months.I think he was a little bored,like others have said,try him on something different.Morio's did it for my boy.He did go a good couple of weeks thou:gasp:
Vicky


----------



## Bradley

nads said:


> Hey Bradley,
> How old is your panther now?My male Mitsio went off food when he was around 9/10 months.I think he was a little bored,like others have said,try him on something different.Morio's did it for my boy.He did go a good couple of weeks thou:gasp:
> Vicky


He is just over a year old now. Will try some more stuff with him tomorrow as he is going to bed now :lol2:


----------



## Oski1

Bradley said:


> Atm he I have tried locusts, crickets, morios, roaches and will get some waxies at the weekend to get his appetite going. I will put a few things in a cup in his cage tomorrow whilst im not in. My veiled was like it for a few days after I cahnged my ligting schedules but is now back to normal! he is of a good weight so im not worried!


Hi mate my adult panther will do the same sometimes,and has gone up to a week without food ,then all of a sudden he will eat loads, Try some different feeders as others have said, I m not sure why they do it,


----------



## Chameleoco

this looks like a good show:no1:
Long Island Reptile Expo - YouTube


----------



## benton1576

9 month old Nosy Faly


----------



## Bradley

benton1576 said:


> 9 month old Nosy Faly
> 
> 
> image


Stunning colours!


----------



## benton1576

Bradley said:


> Stunning colours!


Thanks mate, he was on the verge of dying when i bought him so managed to knock the seller down to 150. Hes doing fantastic now and the proud father of 19 eggs! lol


----------



## Chameleoco

screamers:flrt:


----------



## vetdebbie

Hmmm temptingly yummy pics


----------



## riopet

*Yemen Chameleon*

I've had Zumba nearly 2 weeks now and have got over his 1st hissing lol! He's so cool - seems happy being picked up in the morning and he chills upside down in his viv! I know I sound potty but he looks so knowledgable and regal! Like he's been here before! So happy to have him, I can just sit and watch him all day! :flrt:


----------



## Iwantone

benton1576 said:


> 9 month old Nosy Faly
> 
> 
> image


Beautiful, would go well with my Nosy Faly female. :lol2:


----------



## benton1576

Iwantone said:


> Beautiful, would go well with my Nosy Faly female. :lol2:


 Ok, send me your female then! lol


----------



## Hoppa

*Present for my son!*

Here's Camo, our Amibilobe Panther.

Here he is at approx 3 months in his new home

















Here he is approx 31/2 - 4 months having a snooze and nearly double the size!









And here he is just snacking on a wax worm treat which he happily snatches from our hands!










He is coming along nicely and is really starting to produce some nice colours, he is still a little shy and is not too keen on me as i'm the regular cleaner of his enclosure! We currently have him in a reptibreeze with a live plant, vines, branches etc and he seems to be doing well, temps are staying nice and consistent and we seem to be achieving the right humidity.

This is our first lizard after having leo's approx 7-8yrs ago and we are thoroughly enjoying having him around!

For anyone who is a little nervous about looking after them, it just takes a little research, commitment, observation and passion! This forum has been a fantastic source of information for us and has helped so much with our decisions! Thanks all you experienced posters!

As this is primarily our sons, i'm currently trying to talk the wife into one of our own 

(hope the pics work!)


----------



## Oski1

Chameleoco said:


> screamers:flrt:


They look amazing, they really do, growing very well too,


----------



## Chameleoco

Oski1 said:


> They look amazing, they really do, growing very well too,



Thankyou Oski they are a pleasure to work with:no1:


----------



## Oski1

*My Ambilobes only about 6 months old.*

Both from different lines, Male 1 slightly older,pictures Taken today,
Male1
IMG]http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa442/Oski2121/DSCF4608.jpg[/IMG]
































Male 2 Who is colouring up so well now, getting loads of red, I may be selling him, due to needing some more space but really want to keep him,:2thumb:
























:2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

Oski1 said:


> Both from different lines, Male 1 slightly older,pictures Taken today,
> Male1
> IMG]http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa442/Oski2121/DSCF4608.jpg]image[/URL]
> image
> image
> image
> image
> Male 2 Who is colouring up so well now, getting loads of red, I may be selling him, due to needing some more space but really want to keep him,:2thumb:
> image
> image
> image
> :2thumb:



Pure Ambilobes in there true form thats what we like to see:no1:
Keep up the good work Oski:mf_dribble:


----------



## kennyb

*Shedding*

Hi

Think my little cham is shedding, noticed this evening that his leg has gone white and peeling off. Will this spread to the whole body or do they shed in bits? He is still moving around and eating loads. 

Thank you


----------



## Bexzini

kennyb said:


> Hi
> 
> Think my little cham is shedding, noticed this evening that his leg has gone white and peeling off. Will this spread to the whole body or do they shed in bits? He is still moving around and eating loads.
> 
> Thank you


Eventually his whole body will shed  and the fact that he is still eating a lot is a good sign! His appetite may decrease as the shedding goes on but this is perfectly normal behaviour! Just remember to keep misting the tank to keep the humidity at an optimum level to help the shedding process. Maybe get some shed aid as well, its amazing stuff !


----------



## kennyb

*Shedding*



Bexzini said:


> Eventually his whole body will shed  and the fact that he is still eating a lot is a good sign! His appetite may decrease as the shedding goes on but this is perfectly normal behaviour! Just remember to keep misting the tank to keep the humidity at an optimum level to help the shedding process. Maybe get some shed aid as well, its amazing stuff !


Cool thank you. Will get some of that tomorrow. Its his first shed since I've had him so is weird to watch. Mind you I find myself watching him for hours he is fascinating.


----------



## kopstar

Out and about today.


----------



## kirky1980

hey guys just bought a ficus natasja for my baby cham. im assuming it will be fine for it just wanting to double check. justa bit paranoid as iv herd some ficus is bad??

any thoughts on that?

cheers


----------



## TommyBurt

Hey guys I finally have a bit of money and a ready set up. Im thinking of getting a Mt kenya jacksons chameleon or other jackson chameleon species (CB). So does anyone know of some going anywhere (preferably someone who would not mind delivering. I understand these species are rare and am not expecting too many replies. Im hoping to breed them in future. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Oski1

kopstar said:


> Out and about today.
> 
> image


He is looking great, How old is he now mate,


----------



## Oski1

Furcifer Minors,:2thumb:My new chams


----------



## kopstar

Oski1 said:


> He is looking great, How old is he now mate,


He's 21 weeks now.

Love the Furcifer minors btw. :2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

Oski1 said:


> Furcifer Minors,:2thumb:My new chams
> image
> image
> image




Oski are these from Ben?


----------



## Oski1

Chameleoco said:


> Oski are these from Ben?


Hi there, yes the were from Ben I Got them today.


----------



## TommyBurt

Oski1 said:


> Furcifer Minors,:2thumb:My new chams
> image
> image
> image


Very nice little chams.


----------



## hitmanout2007

Hi all can you tell me if it is ok for chameleon to eat apples as im not sure about have had him out for a bit and he take it off me so is it ok he have gone of food ty


----------



## Taibek

hitmanout2007 said:


> Hi all can you tell me if it is ok for chameleon to eat apples as im not sure about have had him out for a bit and he take it off me so is it ok he have gone of food ty


 
Absolutely fine as far as i'm aware


----------



## TEENY

Little update on the eggs, we have 4-5 that are a little sunken but all others look good......christ knows how i will cope if they all hatch lol


----------



## Taibek

TEENY said:


> Little update on the eggs, we have 4-5 that are a little sunken but all others look good......christ knows how i will cope if they all hatch lol


 
Dear Arcadia,

Please may i buy some shares in your vivs, I may need a few......


----------



## GAD58Y

TEENY said:


> Little update on the eggs, we have 4-5 that are a little sunken but all others look good......christ knows how i will cope if they all hatch lol


hi teeny
have these sunken eggs gone yellow and mouldy,if not put some damp paper towel over them and they should plump back up.
what your humidity like?


graeme


----------



## TEENY

Taibek said:


> Dear Arcadia,
> 
> Please may i buy some shares in your vivs, I may need a few......


Shhhhhhhhh i am planning on keeping them all in one 3x3 foot big flex for first weeks then hopefully will be parting with quite a few before i have to think of forever vivs lol


GAD58Y said:


> hi teeny
> have these sunken eggs gone yellow and mouldy,if not put some damp paper towel over them and they should plump back up.
> what your humidity like?
> 
> 
> graeme


They are duff eggs i think, they are going a bit mouldy too, i may just take them out if they go any further, they are well spaced so i wouldn't think mould would spread to surrounding ones, i do have foot powder incase tho lol


----------



## kirky1980

just thought id put a few pics up of my baby yemen that i got last week. i honestly dont know why i waited 2 year for one, i should of had one ages ago lol


































i wish the viv still looked like that but dam locusts aint half getting there way through the plants lol and the uv is on top of the mesh aswell now : victory:


----------



## Taibek

kirky1980 said:


> just thought id put a few pics up of my baby yemen that i got last week. i honestly dont know why i waited 2 year for one, i should of had one ages ago lol
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> i wish the viv still looked like that but dam locusts aint half getting there way through the plants lol and the uv is on top of the mesh aswell now : victory:


 
Pictures 1 & 2 are like playing wheres Wally? :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

Taibek said:


> Pictures 1 & 2 are like playing wheres Wally? :lol2:


lol yeah i know, its like that when i go to spray his viv aswell to i make sure i dont blast him with water :lol2:

i cant wait til after xmas til i can start his big viv. its so much more fun going down the planted route :no1:


----------



## Taibek

kirky1980 said:


> lol yeah i know, its like that when i go to spray his viv aswell to i make sure i dont blast him with water :lol2:
> 
> i cant wait til after xmas til i can start his big viv. its so much more fun going down the planted route :no1:


Id love to do that but im just scared about Impaction and all that Jazz lol, loving the reptibreezes though, my old wooden viv wasnt much cop  

Welcome to the wonderful (moody) world of veileds!


:flrt:


----------



## kirky1980

Taibek said:


> Id love to do that but im just scared about Impaction and all that Jazz lol, loving the reptibreezes though, my old wooden viv wasnt much cop
> 
> Welcome to the wonderful (moody) world of veileds!
> 
> 
> :flrt:


well japalura splandida are in a 2x2x4 flexi, not sure of the make though but im not liking them in it so after xmas there going in a ax whatever or the new exoterra arboreal viv and my cham will go in the flexi lol 

and cheers there fecking awesome little things haha


----------



## benton1576

kirky1980 said:


> well japalura splandida are in a 2x2x4 flexi, not sure of the make though but im not liking them in it so after xmas there going in a ax whatever or the new exoterra arboreal viv and my cham will go in the flexi lol
> 
> and cheers there fecking awesome little things haha


Make sure you thoroughly clean the flexi! Liking your new chameleon, she looks cool! Live planted vivs look so much better and definately better for the chameleon.


----------



## kirky1980

benton1576 said:


> Make sure you thoroughly clean the flexi! Liking your new chameleon, she looks cool! Live planted vivs look so much better and definately better for the chameleon.


yeah it will be cleaned to death lol im a freak like that haha yeah i love the planted look aswell but dam the live food get through it lol


----------



## benton1576

You hould feed the livefood before you put it in there. That way theyre not eating your plants! lol


----------



## kirky1980

benton1576 said:


> You hould feed the livefood before you put it in there. That way theyre not eating your plants! lol


haha my live food eat better than me lol but they still keeping eating lol


----------



## Iwantone

Just for those of you that haven't seen my thread here's a few pics of my 'surprise' Hoehnelli babies that appeared on Monday. Hope you like. :flrt:


----------



## benton1576

Iwantone said:


> Just for those of you that haven't seen my thread here's a few pics of my 'surprise' Hoehnelli babies that appeared on Monday. Hope you like. :flrt:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Wow, they look cool. Well done :2thumb:


----------



## nads

Iwantone said:


> Just for those of you that haven't seen my thread here's a few pics of my 'surprise' Hoehnelli babies that appeared on Monday. Hope you like. :flrt:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 I more than like then,i :flrt: them..Good luck with these little ones: victory:
Vicky


----------



## Iwantone

benton1576 said:


> Wow, they look cool. Well done :2thumb:


Thanks. It seems the female was gravid when I bought her.



nads said:


> I more than like then,i :flrt: them..Good luck with these little ones: victory:
> Vicky


Thanks, I need loads and loads of luck as they are very difficult to raise apparently. I :flrt: them too.


----------



## kopstar

Iwantone said:


> Just for those of you that haven't seen my thread here's a few pics of my 'surprise' Hoehnelli babies that appeared on Monday. Hope you like. :flrt:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Very cute.. good luck with them.


----------



## Bradley

Iwantone said:


> Just for those of you that haven't seen my thread here's a few pics of my 'surprise' Hoehnelli babies that appeared on Monday. Hope you like. :flrt:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Very cute! Just think if the man who sold you them had had them born they probably would have been for sale in a few days!


----------



## Iwantone

kopstar said:


> Very cute.. good luck with them.





Bradley said:


> Very cute! Just think if the man who sold you them had had them born they probably would have been for sale in a few days!


Thanks both. Yes probably true. These little babies are going nowhere for a long time and are going to get all the TLC they deserve. :flrt:


----------



## Oski1

*Cleaned my chameleons today so got some pics of them all,*

Ambilobe male1 bred from Muji about 5.5-6 months old, his colours are getting better each week,
















Ambilobe 2 bred from Muji different line, half fired up for me today looking very vibrant,about 6 months old.He has just shed,
















My Veiled male.He is going through shed and hates the camera.








My new guys, Male Furcifer Minor








Furcifer minor Female








My Amps panther male he is shedding too, 








Hope you like,:2thumb:


----------



## GAD58Y

they all look very nice but this guy is stunning










graeme


----------



## Oski1

GAD58Y said:


> they all look very nice but this guy is stunning
> graeme


Thanks mate,He is turning out great,


----------



## Iwantone

How dinky are the Furcifer Minors. :flrt: Love them all.


----------



## kirky1980

totally stunning guys nice one : victory:

do you guys know where i can find a list of veg i can feed a yemen if possible 

cheers


----------



## Bradley

kirky1980 said:


> totally stunning guys nice one : victory:
> 
> do you guys know where i can find a list of veg i can feed a yemen if possible
> 
> cheers


I don't know of a list but I used to feed apples and lettuce. Greens and watercress have also been used. My female only took a bit every now and again and my male just wasnt intersted. Some like it, some dont. I have also tried carrot and my female did seem to like the colour! :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

Bradley said:


> I don't know of a list but I used to feed apples and lettuce. Greens and watercress have also been used. My female only took a bit every now and again and my male just wasnt intersted. Some like it, some dont. I have also tried carrot and my female did seem to like the colour! :lol2:


haha i dont blame her orange is a horrid colour lol remnds me of dundee utd tops  cheers anyway dude : victory:


----------



## Taibek

Oski1 said:


> Thanks mate,He is turning out great,













How on earth is he turquoise?! (This is probs common, I've just never seen it)

Stunning!
:lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

Taibek said:


> image
> 
> 
> How on earth is he turquoise?! (This is probs common, I've just never seen it)
> 
> Stunning!
> :lol2:


i cant wait til mines is that size haha but at only 8 weeks old iv got a good wee while to go lol

oh stunning aswell: victory:


----------



## Bradley

kirky1980 said:


> i cant wait til mines is that size haha but at only 8 weeks old iv got a good wee while to go lol
> 
> oh stunning aswell: victory:


 They grow quick!


----------



## kirky1980

Bradley said:


> They grow quick!


yeah mines will be in a 2x2x4 flexi after xmas i just cant wait lol


----------



## Oski1

Taibek said:


> How on earth is he turquoise?! (This is probs common, I've just never seen it)
> Stunning!
> :lol2:


He is very turquoise, he has always been like that,
This was him at 5/5.5 months.


----------



## bye_all_c_ya

ive finally entered the world of cham ownership so this is burty had him 3 days he has eaten 2x tubes of crickets and some worms ?? do they always eat this amount ? and shed his skin and drinking and pooing well so im more then happy :flrt:


----------



## thdoyle

*Thinking of using Metal halide-Lucky reptile bright sun*

Anyone using the lucky reptile metal halide bulb as a source of UV and heat? seems like a very nice idea... Thinking of going for it instead of UV tubes and halogen bulbs...


----------



## bye_all_c_ya

I was looking at these myself but was worried if temps reached my setting and clicked lamp off the it also stops the uv. So I went singles so I now burty is getting 8 hours of uv


----------



## Crestieguy

thought id add my big guy jeff to this while everyone is putting pics of their stunners up, he is around 1 year old and his colours are stunning as you can see. i am well happy with him.

I have more pics in the lizard pics thread, have a look


----------



## thdoyle

hmm... yes that is a good point. Just had a very long discussion with a lucky reptile rep and he very much strongly suggest bright suns.. And this was not on a basis of selling for a shop lol! we were talking for the hobby not retail.


----------



## thdoyle

Have ordered the Lucky reptile 70W jungle flood metal halide lamp with ballast unit and reflector to go dead centre at the top of my Vivexotic AX24... Once it's here and running I will let you all know how it does... I am hoping I have done a good thing taking the plunge into this bulb as it's quite expensive! but cheaper if it does what I hope it does.. =] Because this bulb cannot work with a thermostat easily, I have opted for the Habistat cool control to cool down the viv when it needs colling off, which will also provide very good ventilation. I don't really know anyone else with this type of set up for a chameleon so I might be a first with this! (atleast on RFUK anyway!)


----------



## antman_1

My chameleon hates me today. Rushing out the house this morning I forgot to turn his lights on  these are his I'm freezing and hate you colours. Never again


----------



## hitmanout2007

antman_1 said:


> My chameleon hates me today. Rushing out the house this morning I forgot to turn his lights on  these are his I'm freezing and hate you colours. Never again
> 
> image


You should get some timers for your light mate


----------



## antman_1

1st thing i did after i tuned his light on. bought a couple of them. dont want it happening again. poor little badger.


----------



## kopstar

Sleeping like a baby..


----------



## Merritt87

can all u owner of chams tell me how hard are they to look after am looking at getting a pantha, but wanna no what u got to do daily for them
cheers ed


----------



## TommyBurt

Merritt87 said:


> can all u owner of chams tell me how hard are they to look after am looking at getting a pantha, but wanna no what u got to do daily for them
> cheers ed


Chameleons are advanced lizards that require specialist care. Some chameleons are easier than others but are still fairly difficult to keep. I always recommend keeping tropical lizards like a crested gecko before keeping chameleons. If you are looking for a beginner chameleon I recommend the veiled.

It is not that panthers have a much higher dificulty level it's just if you slip up it's going to be quite an expensive mistake. I recommend looking up care sheets on google and compairing them. Also read books and ask for any help on the forum regarding specific information that you find care sheets do not provide.

This is a good veiled care sheet. Yemen Chameleon Care Sheet | Aquariums, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, and Aquatics Supply stockists.

The only thing I would correct about that care sheet is the use of a glass tanks and the dimensions. I would always recommend the reptibreeze 4ft 2ft 2ft.


----------



## benton1576

Look what i found in the classifieds, I seriously want 1! lol

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/783274-cameleon.html?highlight=chameleon


----------



## Chameleoco

some pics of one of our 14/15 week old Ambilobe hold backs:2thumb:


----------



## Lozzypozz

Im getting a red bar amilobe chameleon this weekend ahhhhh so excited!
Heres the adorable baby:flrt:


----------



## NBLADE

never posted on here before, must have missed this one, but some of the chams i have kept over the years, i used to specialize in yemen chams a few years back, and bred well over 400, but now i mainly work with large snakes, so my chameleon collection has dwindled quite a bit, but some pics anyway.


----------



## NBLADE




----------



## Chameleoco

*c,parsonii*

Maverick update:2thumb:


----------



## GAD58Y

heres my nosy faly in his p jays,i love his red rain










graeme


----------



## Bexzini

I've had a chameleo calyptratus go through a really, really bad shed. I took him to the vets but I thought it would be a good reference to others if I post about it on here, as its a problem that they can go through fairly easily. I will post pictures up tomorrow. I have taken him to the vets as he has lost 2 of his dorsal crests and it looked incredibly sore, and the vet prescribed a cream that is also prescribed to humans who suffer from burns which I thought was quite interesting. I will post a picture tomorrow- it is really horrific but I thought it might be useful for others to know what to look out for with a bad shed.


----------



## kopstar

Just catching a few rays this morning..


----------



## Iwantone

GAD58Y said:


> heres my nosy faly in his p jays,i love his red rain
> 
> image
> 
> graeme


Is that Mia's Daddy?


----------



## GAD58Y

Iwantone said:


> Is that Mia's Daddy?



he sure is joanna,how is mia getting on?



graeme


----------



## Iwantone

GAD58Y said:


> he sure is joanna,how is mia getting on?
> 
> 
> 
> graeme


Wow. She's doing really great thank you. She absolutely loves being handled and comes to me all the time to be held. I'm a bit unsure exactly how much she should be eating now as she is going through a piggy stage and I am trying to limit her food but don't want to under or overdo it. Do you have any guidelines? I feed her daily and would rather continue doing that in smaller amounts.

Joanna


----------



## benton1576

GAD58Y said:


> heres my nosy faly in his p jays,i love his red rain
> 
> image
> 
> graeme


I defintely want 2 females from him mate, they would go great with my lonely male! lol


----------



## chelseagrin

i have kept a few chameleons in the past and im sort of knowledgeable about them, but it was a long time ago so what chameleon would you guys suggest starting back up with? also what type of tank?


----------



## Iwantone

benton1576 said:


> I defintely want 2 females from him mate, they would go great with my lonely male! lol


Here's my beautiful female Mia from him. 










And in the pink!


----------



## GAD58Y

Iwantone said:


> Here's my beautiful female Mia from him.
> 
> image
> 
> And in the pink!
> 
> image



stunning



graeme


----------



## Iwantone

GAD58Y said:


> stunning
> 
> 
> 
> graeme


Thank you for letting me have her. :flrt:


----------



## antman_1

my little buddies colours are coming through now, hes about 4months old


----------



## Oski1

antman_1 said:


> my little buddies colours are coming through now, hes about 4months old
> 
> image


Very nice where was he from,.


----------



## steph2664

*New quad*

Hey guys,

Thought I'd drop a quick message to show off my new Quadricornis baby! 

He's already settled and has eaten quite a bit cricket and several wax worms.



Rgds,

Steph


----------



## antman_1

Oski1 said:


> Very nice where was he from,.


i got him at donny show from lilly exotics. he's got some right character!


----------



## beardedgaz

hey ant man i have bought his brother from lilly exotics spitting image he has just shed looking identical ill put up a pic in a while


----------



## beardedgaz

have just bought my first panther from lilly exotics nice people easy to deal with he is stunning just the same as ants think there brothers hes 3 months has just shed looks amazing colours and has started eating alot more now


----------



## Bradley

A picture of Gilbert and a close up of his skin to show how his colours are developing!


----------



## Merritt87

wot cham is that 
ed


----------



## Chameleoco

He's looking good Bradley:no1:Our two male sambava's been real slowwith the colours but just explode when they get around 14/15 months,are screamer is slowly starting to show some reds,also found the east coasters are big drinkers,the Tam's and sambavas guzzle the water.

cheers 
jamie


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> He's looking good Bradley:no1:Our two male sambava's been real slowwith the colours but just explode when they get around 14/15 months,are screamer is slowly starting to show some reds,also found the east coasters are big drinkers,the Tam's and sambavas guzzle the water.
> 
> cheers
> jamie


Ive also noticed that with my masoala! they drink like crazy.Ive got a gravid female ready to pop soon by the way :2thumb:.


----------



## philo

http://tiny.cc/x36av
hi this is the tank i want to convert, i was thinking of taking the back and top off the tank and nailing the side sides to the top bar and the sides to the bottom bar, i was also thinking of advice of if i should try to take out the glass panels at the front, or if its even big enough for a chameleon, thanks,
bye
also i was thinking about either a male panther chameleon or a female yemen chameleon


----------



## Oski1

Bradley said:


> A picture of Gilbert and a close up of his skin to show how his colours are developing!
> 
> He looks great Brad, has he fired up ever yet,
> Very nice mate.


----------



## Bradley

Oski1 said:


> Bradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> A picture of Gilbert and a close up of his skin to show how his colours are developing!
> 
> He looks great Brad, has he fired up ever yet,
> Very nice mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Never fired up, even when showed my male veiled fired up! he is around the 14/15 month mark so he might just explode. Im hoping I might see some more coloure under the T5 bulbs when I get them!
Click to expand...


----------



## beardedgaz

colours are amazing carnt wait fo mine to get older bigger


----------



## philo

is this general chameleon chat ?
if so what is the best screen chameleon viv, 
flexarium, repti breeze or some other brand ?
Thanks,
Bue


----------



## Oski1

philo said:


> is this general chameleon chat ?
> if so what is the best screen chameleon viv,
> flexarium, repti breeze or some other brand ?
> Thanks,
> Bue


Hi repti breeze and Terry Thatcher are very good screen cages,


----------



## Oski1

*A few of my Furcifer Minors,*

Female
















Male
















:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Oski1 said:


> Female
> image
> image
> Male
> image
> image
> :2thumb:


 Looking great!

and agree reptibreeze or Terry thatcher cages are best!


----------



## kopstar

Ours has taken a liking to sitting on the open door of the reptibreeze!


----------



## kopstar

Oski1 said:


> Female
> image
> image
> Male
> image
> image
> :2thumb:


Belters them.


----------



## mtelfo

Hi there does any one use the viv exotic ax range to house their chameleons?


----------



## thdoyle

mtelfo said:


> Hi there does any one use the viv exotic ax range to house their chameleons?


I will be using a Vivexotic AX24 in tobacco walnut for my Veiled chameleon... Metal halide heating/UV, Arcadia t5 for UV, habistat cool control to thermostat the viv as metal halide cannot simply switched on/off. Some would say my set up will be hassle in the long run but I believe it will produce better results..

Only time will tell!


----------



## mtelfo

Cheers for that the doyal. I need to do some reading on lighting and heating


----------



## kopstar

thdoyle said:


> I will be using a Vivexotic AX24 in tobacco walnut for my Veiled chameleon... Metal halide heating/UV, Arcadia t5 for UV, habistat cool control to thermostat the viv as metal halide cannot simply switched on/off. Some would say my set up will be hassle in the long run but I believe it will produce better results..
> 
> Only time will tell!


How will the results be better, what are you expecting?


----------



## thdoyle

kopstar said:


> How will the results be better, what are you expecting?


Well, in theory...

It should be more natural. The metal halide provides heat, UVA, UVB and high light output from a single source. (More like the sun) So the chameleon will (hopefully) act in a much more natural way. I will not have a dimming stat on the bulb as in the wild the sun does not simply just dim down when it gets too hot.. the animal has to move into shade! But because it won't have the biggest area of retreat in a viv compared to the wild, adding a cooling fan on cool control will create a breeze through the viv, also helping to keep temperatures down.

I know a lot of people will disagree with me and I yet to actually see it working. BUT in theory this set up seems a more natural way...


----------



## benton1576

Hi, just got 5 CB carpets (Furcifer lateralis lateralis), post some pics in a few weeks when i return to Germany as im leaving for UK tomorrow night. Also got a Nosy Faly female. Looking to trade some Carpets for another female Faly if anyone is interested but ill need to know by tomorrow midnight as thats when i leave for the UK.


----------



## Bradley

benton1576 said:


> Hi, just got 5 CB carpets (Furcifer lateralis lateralis), post some pics in a few weeks when i return to Germany as im leaving for UK tomorrow night. Also got a Nosy Faly female. Looking to trade some Carpets for another female Faly if anyone is interested but ill need to know by tomorrow midnight as thats when i leave for the UK.


where did you get the carpets from hamm?


----------



## serenity

Hi guys. I am thinking of getting a Chameleon and was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of a good care sheet or website. I have a 60x60x45 Exo terra free which I was hoping would be ok for a young/baby chameleon. Just researching at present.


----------



## benton1576

Bradley said:


> where did you get the carpets from hamm?


I got them from my friend here in Germany who bred them himself from 2 different bloodlines.


----------



## benton1576

serenity said:


> Hi guys. I am thinking of getting a Chameleon and was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of a good care sheet or website. I have a 60x60x45 Exo terra free which I was hoping would be ok for a young/baby chameleon. Just researching at present.


www.chameleonforums.com,

The cage you have at the moment wont last a baby chameleon for long if your planning on getting a panther or a yemen/veiled. Take a look at that website, its chameleon specific so you can get tons of info.


----------



## serenity

benton1576 said:


> www.chameleonforums.com,
> 
> The cage you have at the moment wont last a baby chameleon for long if your planning on getting a panther or a yemen/veiled. Take a look at that website, its chameleon specific so you can get tons of info.


 Thanks for that. Was looking at getting a Yemen to begin with, although the Panthers look stunning.


----------



## hitmanout2007

My chameleon is 9.6lb is this ok for him or not thank you


----------



## Bradley

hitmanout2007 said:


> My chameleon is 9.6lb is this ok for him or not thank you


I doubt he is 9.6lb otherwise he is very fat! Try grams :gasp:


----------



## hitmanout2007

Bradley said:


> I doubt he is 9.6lb otherwise he is very fat! Try grams :gasp:


Grams is 290 thanks mate


----------



## benton1576

lol, he would be a giant at 9.6lb, I would be very scared of him!!!

Good news guys, well for me, Today my 2nd Masoala female became receptive and copulated twice with my male so soon i will have Masoala eggs and another gravid female.: victory:

Also got a new Nosy Faly female yesterday with my 5 Carpets. Im still on the search for another female around March time, subadult preferred. Greame, sort me out buddy!!!!:lol2:


----------



## GAD58Y

benton1576 said:


> lol, he would be a giant at 9.6lb, I would be very scared of him!!!
> 
> Good news guys, well for me, Today my 2nd Masoala female became receptive and copulated twice with my male so soon i will have Masoala eggs and another gravid female.: victory:
> 
> Also got a new Nosy Faly female yesterday with my 5 Carpets. Im still on the search for another female around March time, subadult preferred. Greame, sort me out buddy!!!!:lol2:



thats great news,would be nice to see some of these in the uk.
you may be in luck mate,the falys started to hatch a couple of weeks ago (1st dec),are you still after 2?

graeme


----------



## Chameleoco

Hi Graeme
When your nosey be's due? 
cheers
jamie

p.s check this cant get pics up on here atm.
http://www.chameleonforums.com/new-cham-room-comin-0-a-72118/


----------



## GAD58Y

Chameleoco said:


> Hi Graeme
> When your nosey be's due?
> cheers
> jamie
> 
> p.s check this cant get pics up on here atm.
> New Cham room is comin on:-0 - Chameleon Forums




hi jamie
they were due last month,the eggs are huge and going on 11 months now.
that shed looks awsome mate,it looks like alot of hard work is going into that.


graeme


----------



## Chameleoco

blood,sweat & tears going into it,Finally seeing light at the end of the tunnel:lol2:

I will be after a female nosey be when they are ready to go: victory:i have 2 from bubbleum jnr to pair with the screamer,but not much to pair with BBG jnr:bash:bar one female screamer.


----------



## GAD58Y

ill keep 1 back for you mate,ive only got 14 eggs in this clutch,so theres not going to be many available.did you have any of debbie females?


graeme


----------



## vetdebbie

GAD58Y said:


> ill keep 1 back for you mate,ive only got 14 eggs in this clutch,so theres not going to be many available.did you have any of debbie females?
> 
> 
> graeme



Jamie is of course welcome to any of mine, but they are related as Mustrum (the father) is Bubblegum Jnr's brother - at least I think that is right!


----------



## benton1576

GAD58Y said:


> thats great news,would be nice to see some of these in the uk.
> you may be in luck mate,the falys started to hatch a couple of weeks ago (1st dec),are you still after 2?
> 
> graeme


Fantastic!!! I will be looking at picking 1 female up from you around 24th March. Im in the UK on a fibre optics course which finishes 24th. Ill then be heading back to Germany for a few months before returning full time around June/July. 

I only plan on having 1.2 Nosy Faly, the deal still stands though, 1.1 of mine for 0.1 of yours. : victory:


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> p.s check this cant get pics up on here atm.
> New Cham room is comin on:-0 - Chameleon Forums


Looking good mate, come on loads since I saw it. :2thumb:


----------



## kopstar

Keeping up to date with The Chameleon Thread on RFUK.. :2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

GAD58Y said:


> ill keep 1 back for you mate,ive only got 14 eggs in this clutch,so theres not going to be many available.did you have any of debbie females?
> 
> 
> graeme





vetdebbie said:


> Jamie is of course welcome to any of mine, but they are related as Mustrum (the father) is Bubblegum Jnr's brother - at least I think that is right!



Your right Debbie they would be related.


----------



## Bradley

A few more pics with the male yemen aswell. Sadly he lost the top of his casque due to a burn but he is making a great recovery! Yemen is now 4 years old! :2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

Here's one of our hold backs from jaws and muji line:flrt:


----------



## SuperPenguiin

hey guys, 
in the future im hoping to get a chameleon and i was just wondering whats the best to get as a beginner?


----------



## Bradley

SuperPenguiin said:


> hey guys,
> in the future im hoping to get a chameleon and i was just wondering whats the best to get as a beginner?


A yemen/veiled chameleon is best for the beginner


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> imageimage
> 
> 
> Here's one of our hold backs from jaws and muji line:flrt:image


Some mental colours on that fella. :2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

Here's another from cham25 and jaws[/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## Bradley

Chameleoco said:


> imageimage
> 
> Here's another from cham25 and jaws


 
Stop posting very nice pictures :devil:


----------



## Chameleoco

Bradley said:


> Stop posting very nice pictures :devil:


:lol2: we have 2 new minor recruits ill post pics when they have settled:2thumb: 


the RB screamer ambilobe is on fire,check this:2thumb:


----------



## Oski1

Chameleoco said:


> imageimage
> 
> Here's another from cham25 and jaws


Is that his blaze line he had? They are looking great!


----------



## collielynn

Just loving Iggy and the pink!


----------



## Chameleoco

Oski1 said:


> Is that his blaze line he had? They are looking great!



Hi Oski 
Thats correct our damm was sired by Blaze: victory:


----------



## Chameleoco

BB screamer Slash:2thumb:


----------



## Oski1

Chameleoco said:


> Hi Oski
> Thats correct our damm was sired by Blaze: victory:


They are going to be stunners,


----------



## Chameleoco

Oski1 said:


> They are going to be stunners,


cheers dude


----------



## bye_all_c_ya

this maybe somethink stupid but my cham keeps trying to climb our xmas tree is it safe for him to wonder up or a big no no


----------



## Oski1

bye_all_c_ya said:


> this maybe somethink stupid but my cham keeps trying to climb our xmas tree is it safe for him to wonder up or a big no no


They like to climb big plants/Trees, I have a huge Fiscus about 6 foot high I let them in it when I clean them out,take pics, they all colour up loads when they are on it,as they seem to like it,

I personally would not have them on my Christmas tree, but if there is nothing harmful I dont see why not,


----------



## kopstar

bye_all_c_ya said:


> this maybe somethink stupid but my cham keeps trying to climb our xmas tree is it safe for him to wonder up or a big no no


Is it a real or a fake tree? Some spruce varieties are toxic to reptiles from a respiratory perspective.


----------



## bye_all_c_ya

real thats what i was worried about it came with a label *Nordmann Fir ??? any idea *


----------



## kopstar

Not sure, keep him off it to be on the safe side. I personally won't have a real xmas tree in the same room as my reptiles although that might be a bit extreme.


----------



## Chameleoco

new site going live today, lets us know what you think?

Chameleoco - Coming Soon

Cheers
Jamie


----------



## hitmanout2007

Chameleoco said:


> new site going live today, lets us know what you think?
> 
> Chameleoco - Coming Soon
> 
> Cheers
> Jamie


Whot time will it be up mate


----------



## Chameleoco

Could be anytime today mate :bash:


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> Could be anytime today mate :bash:


I take it you're having a few problems with the new site?


----------



## Chameleoco

yh spoke to the designer he's just fine tuning and coming to show us the finished product this afternoon, hopefully should be up today:blush:


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> yh spoke to the designer he's just fine tuning and coming to show us the finished product this afternoon, hopefully should be up today:blush:


Well good luck with it when it finally comes up, love the new logo btw. :2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

Chameleoco - Home

still need a few bits and bobs doing but you can get the idea:2thumb:


----------



## beardedgaz

*Vivexotic ax24 24" arboreal vivarium + cabinet oak*

what are these like im looking at one when my panther is bigger does any one use these


----------



## beardedgaz

love the web site looks good


----------



## Oski1

beardedgaz said:


> what are these like im looking at one when my panther is bigger does any one use these


They are ok mate,
They would need some form of modding to fit some mesh for ventilation, I know people who use these and they cut the top out and replace with mesh for the lighting to sit on and provide ventilation and some replace the bottom panel again to create a chimney effect and provide good airflow, they would need sealing well too,


----------



## Oski1

Chameleoco said:


> Chameleoco - Home
> 
> still need a few bits and bobs doing but you can get the idea:2thumb:


Just had a look, thats a great site nice one,


----------



## Oski1

I am so pleased with these, the male is slowly changing colour, from his bright green,:2thumb:


----------



## Oski1

I am sorting out through some stuff on computer I have found some old+some new pictures,Of my chams Thought I would add them,
































































































:2thumb:


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> Chameleoco - Home
> 
> still need a few bits and bobs doing but you can get the idea:2thumb:


Site looks good mate. Didn't know you were on twitter either! :2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

Cheers Steve we still have a lot of sorting to do on it but its up at last: victory:yh we will be tweeting updates of whats hatched and whats currently available :2thumb:
cheers
jamie


----------



## beardedgaz

any one have pics of there chams in reptibreezes with the doors shut ect just wanna see how easy it is to view them in the breezes think the reptibreeze xl is the way forward


----------



## kopstar

beardedgaz said:


> any one have pics of there chams in reptibreezes with the doors shut ect just wanna see how easy it is to view them in the breezes think the reptibreeze xl is the way forward


You'll have no problem viewing.


----------



## kopstar

Currently making a drainage system for the reptibreeze. Was going to make something but found a coffee table with a shelf in Ikea that will look OK in the lounge.

I'm drilling through the top and putting a standard sink basin waste in through the reptibreeze base effectively clamping it to the top of the table. 10mm square wood strip around the edge of the reptibreeze under the base to create a shallow dish to the drain plug.

That's the plan anyway, all materials sorted.


----------



## Bradley

beardedgaz said:


> any one have pics of there chams in reptibreezes with the doors shut ect just wanna see how easy it is to view them in the breezes think the reptibreeze xl is the way forward


here they are with T8 lighting, with the new T5 lighting they will look even brighter!


----------



## kopstar

Bradley said:


> here they are with T8 lighting, with the new T5 lighting they will look even brighter!
> image


What misting system are you using Bradley? Once I've sorted the drainage next up will be a misting system followed by the T5 lighting, probably the Arcadia Pro Viv canopy.


----------



## Oski1

kopstar said:


> What misting system are you using Bradley? Once I've sorted the drainage next up will be a misting system followed by the T5 lighting, probably the Arcadia Pro Viv canopy.


I have to say the t5 stuff is very good I'm going to replace all my lighting for it now, once you get it your realise why


----------



## kopstar

Just cut some wood and drilled a few holes. Put it together as a mock up so you will get the basic idea of how the drainage will work. I'll assemble it tomorrow, just waiting for my son to bend some pipe for the raised lamp holder..


----------



## kopstar

Oski1 said:


> I have to say the t5 stuff is very good I'm going to replace all my lighting for it now, once you get it your realise why


I've heard good things about it mate.


----------



## Bradley

The T5 lighting is great! i have tried it on the day geckos but not the chameleons yet! i use a pollywog misting system. i only use 1 misting head per cage and it runs for 2 mins 5 times a day whic is enough and I also use a dripper a few times a week! you could have two nozzeles per cage and ajust the misting times :no1:


----------



## beardedgaz

can i use a normal arcadia starter on a t5 bulb or do i need a new unit


----------



## Oski1

beardedgaz said:


> can i use a normal arcadia starter on a t5 bulb or do i need a new unit


You need a t5 starter too mate,


----------



## Bradley

The T5 startrers are better as they stop the bulb flickering and are more energy efficient due to them not getting hot like the old starters! i will post a pic of the cages once I get the T5 stuff set up in a few days! :2thumb:


----------



## beardedgaz

ok thats a bugger i just bought 2 new starter units and bulbs o well


----------



## kopstar

beardedgaz said:


> ok thats a bugger i just bought 2 new starter units and bulbs o well


Nothing wrong with T8 lighting, people have been keeping reptiles for years with it.


----------



## Bradley

kopstar said:


> Nothing wrong with T8 lighting, people have been keeping reptiles for years with it.


Agree with this just make sure you try and use the arcadia bulbs! Check surrey pet supplies ut though for T5 lighting as they have the best prices!!!


----------



## Chameleoco

Amnesia our red bar got his 1st taste of some loving today:flrt::lol2:
and a pic of our blue bar hold back this guys is gonna be insane:gasp:


----------



## beardedgaz

a taste of some loving lol ha ha  and no theres nothing wronge with the t8 lighting it will do for another 9 months :


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> Amnesia our red bar got his 1st taste of some loving today:flrt::lol2:
> and a pic of our blue bar hold back this guys is gonna be insane:gasp:


Amnesia experiencing a night he's probably gonna forget.. :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Chameleoco

He's been at it all afternoon :flrt::flrt::lol2:


----------



## Bradley

beardedgaz said:


> a taste of some loving lol ha ha  and no theres nothing wronge with the t8 lighting it will do for another 9 months :


What make do you use as most needs replacing every 6 months?


----------



## beardedgaz

i use the t1000 from the future by cyberdine systems last me ages it powered by a cpu


----------



## Bradley

what percentage uv is that bulb as I have never heard of it! Do you use a uv meter to check levels so you know when it needs replacing?  :lol2:


----------



## collielynn

*Amnesia*

:gasp: He is fantastic! Loving the colours he displays, can't wait to see what he produces!!!

Lynn


----------



## Chameleoco

Thankyou Lynn :2thumb:me too


----------



## beardedgaz

dont like seeing this thread so low down the page ha ha lol free cham thread bump think my chams settled in now as he eating every day now 5 0r 6 locusts instead of 1 or 2 everyother day now yeah


----------



## Oski1

beardedgaz said:


> dont like seeing this thread so low down the page ha ha lol free cham thread bump think my chams settled in now as he eating every day now 5 0r 6 locusts instead of 1 or 2 everyother day now yeah


How old your Cham mate? Any pictures?


----------



## beardedgaz

Hes 4 months now will get some pics


----------



## Chameleoco

we have a few Ambilobes babies ready in 2 weeks from this line: victory:


----------



## Bradley

Chameleoco said:


> we have a few Ambilobes babies ready in 2 weeks from this line: victory:


 That male looks great!!!!


----------



## beardedgaz

he looks amazing


----------



## Bradley

A quick picture of Gilbert before I do his weekly clean :2thumb:Looks like he is going to shed any day now!


----------



## beardedgaz

who has redbars on here mines blue bar like to see the reds maybe one day get one


----------



## kopstar

beardedgaz said:


> who has redbars on here mines blue bar like to see the reds maybe one day get one


Depends what mood mine's in, sometimes he displays blue bars and sometimes he displays deep red.


----------



## Bradley

beardedgaz said:


> who has redbars on here mines blue bar like to see the reds maybe one day get one


The best red bars I have seen have been chameloco's male a few pages earluier on in the thread!


----------



## kopstar

Finally got the drainage sorted today and rebuilt the inside.


----------



## Oski1

kopstar said:


> Finally got the drainage sorted today and rebuilt the inside.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


That's a cracking job done mate! Setup looks great too,


----------



## kopstar

Oski1 said:


> That's a cracking job done mate! Setup looks great too,


Cheers, at least someone appreciates the effort, he's been a right miserable git since he went back in.


----------



## Bexzini

A drainage system is a fantastic idea- fed up of water building up in the flexarium I've put towels isnt and outside the tank to catch the drippage but it just isn't very effective!


----------



## benton1576

Ive been working my fingers to the bone over the last few months designing and building cages specifically for chameleons. Ill have a finished product in a few weeks when my aluminiums screen arrives. They include drainage and a space underneath big enough to put a large cat litter tray for catching excess water. Ill post pics when i finish 1!

I will also gladly tell you exactly how i made them if anyone is interested.: victory:


----------



## kopstar

Just to point out that on my pics of the drainage above the plug hole is 10mm lower than the edges creating a shallow dish for the water to run through and caught in a basin on the shelf below. I plan to empty the basin every couple of days.

There's a couple of pics on page 177 showing how I raised the edges to slope to the plug hole.

Cost wise I paid £25 for the Ikea table with shelf (needs to look decent as its in the lounge) £6.20 for the waste pipe from Wickes, £1.35 for 10mm sq 2.4m long wooden strip and £4.30 for the aquarium grade sealant.

All in all under £37 for a piece of funiture with a purpose. :2thumb:


----------



## Jakenicholls

Hello, I was wondering if anybody is selling any male blue bar Ambilobe panther chameleons as I am ready to purchase one, if you do, would you be able to tell me how old they are, hatchling date if possible. Where you are based and if you have premises I would be able to visit, could you also provide me with a phone number to contact you on please, if you do, please PM me with the details.
Thank you.
Jake.


----------



## beardedgaz

speak to lillyexotics on here or there web site of the same


----------



## MuJi

Jakenicholls said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anybody is selling any male blue bar Ambilobe panther chameleons as I am ready to purchase one, if you do, would you be able to tell me how old they are, hatchling date if possible. Where you are based and if you have premises I would be able to visit, could you also provide me with a phone number to contact you on please, if you do, please PM me with the details.
> Thank you.
> Jake.




We have male Ambilobe available. Ready in three weeks time. Also females from a different line so we can offer unrelated pairs. :mf_dribble:


----------



## benton1576

Get them from Muji. You just have to look at the good comments people have left him and the pics of his babies growing into their colours to see they are a stunning line!!!


----------



## benton1576

Hey Muji, I now have 2 gravid Masoala females, 1 about to lay anytime soon!!!

Has your Parsons grown much? Im a little worried about mine, they dont seem to be growing much at all!


----------



## MuJi

benton1576 said:


> Hey Muji, I now have 2 gravid Masoala females, 1 about to lay anytime soon!!!
> 
> Has your Parsons grown much? Im a little worried about mine, they dont seem to be growing much at all!


congrats matey :2thumb: just need to keep a close eye on the little lady..... good luck with these always great to c fresh lines.

parsonii is defo a learning curve they certainly keep u up at night lol. It takes a long time to gain their trust ... ours is coming along, quite chunky but still small. How many sheds have yours had???


----------



## Chameleoco

here is Maverick doing his thing,he's too quick for the camera:lol2:


----------



## Chameleoco

Chameleoco James Hardie | Facebook

see here for what we have got ready now.

cheers
jamie


----------



## Chameleoco

Nosy bes sold out!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

Thanks for the updated pics Jamie, you ve put my mind at rest seeing yours as mine are almost identical!

Julian, My Parsonii have shed just once since ive had them. They are definately growing, just not as much as i expected them to. Theyre slow! perhaps they have a growth spurt in the summer months when the temps rise slightly.

Im excited about the Masoala, Especially knowing im the first in the UK to breed them!!! My friend here in Germany just had 11 hatch out on new years day. Im a bit gutted because i was gonna swap my females for his so i could start a new line but the timings just all wrong. I had a very slow start with mine, 1 female was too young, the other just wouldnt accept the male, but now i got 2 gravid at once! haha as well as 17 Nosy Faly eggs cooking in the incubator, was 19 but 2 moulded. It should be a good year 2012! :2thumb:

I just had a thought, i could reserve a few females for anyone interested from my friends cutch, I think he is selling them at 400 each though. That way when mine hatch out, you buy a male and you have a 100% unrelated pair!


----------



## spudsgirl

Heres ours 

The Mellors ........ Snoopy










The Seneagl ........ Mrs Marti










And The Yemen ..... Berthles 










LOVE THEM ALL x x x


----------



## TommyBurt

Many thanks to lilly exotics for this amazing looking nosy be. He is growing very fast and eating well. He hates the camera.


----------



## benton1576

So, it seems my Masoala female is lazy. Lol. Shes decided not to dig any holes to lay her eggs in and opted for dropping them from the branches. Keeping a close eye on her, without disturbing her to make sure she doesnt retain any. Got 5 so far.

Im thinking the reason she may not have been digging is because the temps in the soil are too low. Im gonna add a heatmat underneath the laying bins next time. I used 50/50 mix playing sand with coco humus, and just coco humus in the second bin. Also added some plastic plants around the laying bins to give her more privacy. even predug a hole for her to give her an idea. She was walking around them but didnt did a single hole. I made PVC bins, 25x25x30cm with drainage holes in case it got too wet. 

Has anyone had this happen to them?


----------



## MuJi

That doesn't sound good mate.....not familiar with coco humus does it tunnel ok without collapsing ? is she in her viv or have u moved her to a laying bin?


----------



## beardedgaz

just been to our large tesco got a 3 ft fictus for a tenner its huge had a few there but i got the biggest my cham was happily in the window today on it why i cleaned his viv he sat in the sunshine fired up some amazing colours ................... also another thing hes 4 months little over whens best to get his reptibreeze hes in an exo terra at the mo the large arboreal one 30 by 30 by 45 he still has loads of space but believe from u pros on here reptibreeze is better what are ya thoughts


----------



## beardedgaz

forgot to ask is it safe to feed my fictus plants plant food may sound silly but last thing i want is a sick panther hes my pride and joy


----------



## kopstar

beardedgaz said:


> forgot to ask is it safe to feed my fictus plants plant food may sound silly but last thing i want is a sick panther hes my pride and joy


Don't feed any plant food and wash the plant before putting it in. I'd advise removing a couple of inches of top soil and replace with clean stuff as a minimum.

I actually repotted all my plants in plantation soil or similar as its had all the crap removed.


----------



## beardedgaz

ok cheers


----------



## benton1576

MuJi said:


> That doesn't sound good mate.....not familiar with coco humus does it tunnel ok without collapsing ? is she in her viv or have u moved her to a laying bin?


Hiy mate,

Yeah its the strangest thing ive ever seen. Literally just sitting on a branch looking like she passing fecals, but eggs instead! lol. Coco humus is the bricks you get that you have to add water to to make them soft enough to break up. it can collapse if its new, but i use older stuff thats been packed down for a while, i also mix sand with it in another tub as sometimes othey prefer that. It doesnt collapse when i push a tunnel in with my hand so no problems there.

She is in her own viv, i just have the laying bins in there all the time but she didnt seem interested. Ive been monitoring her and she is perfectly ndfine, layed or rather dropped 12 feretile looking eggs so far ad looks rather skinny now so i dont think theres many more to go. shes eating and drinking too, there was a few hoppers in there from yesterdays morning feed and theyve gone now.I lowered her temps a bit and reduced her eating to ensure a smaller more fertile and easier clutch for her. The other female i have seems to be going low quite a bit now too so hopefully in the next few weeks i have a second clutch of Masoala. :2thumb:


----------



## remzy

Ok guys bait of a weird one had my female ambilobe for about 2 months now and every time me or the misses gt her out she would poo on us a bit unhygienic but no big deal but didn't get her out for a couple of days and noticed she hadn't gone in her viv Gt her out and bobs ur uncle but over the Xmas period dint have her out for about a week and still nothing in the viv got her out and OMG I surprised at wot come out was as big as her any suggestions


----------



## Bradley

remzy said:


> Ok guys bait of a weird one had my female ambilobe for about 2 months now and every time me or the misses gt her out she would poo on us a bit unhygienic but no big deal but didn't get her out for a couple of days and noticed she hadn't gone in her viv Gt her out and bobs ur uncle but over the Xmas period dint have her out for about a week and still nothing in the viv got her out and OMG I surprised at wot come out was as big as her any suggestions


chameleons can be nervous. I wouldnt be getting her out that often. Is she climbing onto you or are you takig her out? if she is climbing ono you then fine but if not I would leave her. The dont particulalrly like being handeled so I wouldnt worry.


----------



## remzy

She climbs out every time or just open the door and let her do her thing she is far from nervous as friendly as they come the pooing on me ain't a problem it the fact that if she hasn't come out in a week and ther is still no poo in the tank !!!!


----------



## benton1576

Have you got substrate on the bottom? Perhaps shes eaten some og it and got impacted. Also, what are you feeding her. The wanting to come out of the cage all the time doesnt mean shes friendly, it means she doesnt like her cage or is finding something outside of it more interesting. Do you have a large plant in view of her, or a window? If so she could be trying to get to that. Try feeding her something soft for a week or so, crix and silkworms, they may soften her poo up a bit and help her pass easier.


----------



## vetdebbie

Some shots of mine:


----------



## vetdebbie




----------



## remzy

She is fed on cricket locust mostly and wax worms bout once very two months as a treat there is nothing for her to look at outside the viv just a grey wall can't see that being very interesting for her no substrate until a couple of days ago I put a handful of sand out of her laying bin in to barly co er the surface to see if this encouraged her to go she has no problems passing when she is out she just don't do t in her viv never come across tis before amongst all the cams she is the first and hopefully the last to give me this unusual problem


----------



## benton1576

remzy said:


> She is fed on cricket locust mostly and wax worms bout once very two months as a treat there is nothing for her to look at outside the viv just a grey wall can't see that being very interesting for her no substrate until a couple of days ago I put a handful of sand out of her laying bin in to barly co er the surface to see if this encouraged her to go she has no problems passing when she is out she just don't do t in her viv never come across tis before amongst all the cams she is the first and hopefully the last to give me this unusual problem


No idea then. Perhaps you could describe your viv, lighting, temps, humidity, size, foliage used, wood, glass or mesh feeding/misting times etc. Theres probably something slightly wrong with the husbandry somewhere for her not to wanna go and want to be out so much. Obviously theres not a huge problem if she is heathly and such apart from not defacating. Perhaps the temps are too low, or your feeding too late and she not digesting properly. They need heat to digest their food. That could clog her up. Ive heard of people putting a "small" ammount of olive oil on the food to help pass a fecal, perhaps you could try it.


----------



## remzy

Hey Bradley yer I have no idea either lol her viv is 1m high 1m wide 1/2m deep 
2 sides wood the back complete mesh front/doors glass kept at 80f as any higher temps and she starts to gape slightly all my cams are on timers 8am-9pm misted 3-4times daily she has a bare covering of play sand then a laying bin 15"deep bout 10" surface area she isnt clawing to get out or anything like that but you put your hand in and she walks straight on it


----------



## remzy

The only other thing that she has changed since I got her is her colours have gone from a high red peach color to light greens browns and beiges I have put this down to her reproductive cycle kicking in as she is 8months old now acoording to shop I have had a few males but this is the first female I have added to my bunch


----------



## remzy

Forgot to add use ceramic bulbs and ur 18"strip lights 6% as a inside the cage


----------



## Bradley

remzy said:


> Forgot to add use ceramic bulbs and ur 18"strip lights 6% as a inside the cage


Where di you get her?


----------



## remzy

Got her out of a pet shop on Canvey island


----------



## Bradley

Think I know the one!


----------



## remzy

The big one in town centre are you local to Essex then she not been out for 3 days still nothing in her viv guns try n leave her till she does go in there maybe break a physiological barrier can't be good for her thou lol


----------



## Bradley

Yep im local. I have been to one shop on canvey but not the one you got her from!


----------



## remzy

The discount pet store in the town centre where bouts ya from only come across her by chance was looking for a female ambilobe for months preferred adult as hoping to breed and my mate lives on the island just went down the pub and misses rang me saying they had a female so snapped her up


----------



## remzy

You prob went to noah arc the little one more like a den lol on char fleets industrial est


----------



## Bradley

remzy said:


> You prob went to noah arc the little one more like a den lol on char fleets industrial est


Yeah have been to noahs arc before. im from the romford area!


----------



## remzy

O kool my misses was a dagenham bird before we moved to Essex lol and my mate from home church so sort of know the area I'm from Chelmsford now thou still not passed


----------



## ian_lisa

*sexing*

hi all still fairly new to chams the keeping and feeding is not a problem just the sexing lol i may just be beind dumb but can any1 help

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/img0396yb.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/img0417l.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/526/img0415vj.jpg/

more pics to come if this works lol


----------



## ian_lisa

hi all i need help sexing my cham can any1 help










more pics to come if this works lol


----------



## MuJi

ian_lisa said:


> hi all still fairly new to chams the keeping and feeding is not a problem just the sexing lol i may just be beind dumb but can any1 help
> 
> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
> 
> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
> 
> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
> 
> more pics to come if this works lol


Cant see from the pictures, if s/he has spurs on the back of the back feet, then you have a male, if there are no spurs present then you have a female.
Hope this helps


----------



## ian_lisa

i cant see any ill see if i got a better pic
try this 1 lol



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/img0397os.jpg/


----------



## MuJi

ian_lisa said:


> i cant see any ill see if i got a better pic
> try this 1 lol
> 
> [URL=http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/8572/img0397os.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/img0397os.jpg/


Looks like a female to me.


----------



## benton1576

Looks female to me too. 

Hey Muji, I ended up with 12 Masoala eggs in the end, female is nice and healthy, in fact you cant even tell she just laid! 

You got any holdbacks you might want to part with in the near future? Im looking for some particularly nice looking Ambilobe showing blues and reds in the bars. Might look at getting some Mitsio soon too. Is there anything in the UK thats not mainstream? Ankaramy? Mitsio? Tamatave? All 3 are on my list but without a potential market for breeding it would be expensive to add them to my ever growing collection as they now need to start paying for themselves, my wife is starting to think im mad! :lol2:


----------



## Bradley

benton1576 said:


> Looks female to me too.
> 
> Hey Muji, I ended up with 12 Masoala eggs in the end, female is nice and healthy, in fact you cant even tell she just laid!
> 
> You got any holdbacks you might want to part with in the near future? Im looking for some particularly nice looking Ambilobe showing blues and reds in the bars. Might look at getting some Mitsio soon too. Is there anything in the UK thats not mainstream? Ankaramy? Mitsio? Tamatave? All 3 are on my list but without a potential market for breeding it would be expensive to add them to my ever growing collection as they now need to start paying for themselves, my wife is starting to think im mad! :lol2:


OSki on here has a male from muji that he is selling that is now a sub adult. The male shows great colours and is in the classifieds if muji isn't selling any holdbacks


----------



## MuJi

benton1576 said:


> Looks female to me too.
> 
> Hey Muji, I ended up with 12 Masoala eggs in the end, female is nice and healthy, in fact you cant even tell she just laid!
> 
> You got any holdbacks you might want to part with in the near future? Im looking for some particularly nice looking Ambilobe showing blues and reds in the bars. Might look at getting some Mitsio soon too. Is there anything in the UK thats not mainstream? Ankaramy? Mitsio? Tamatave? All 3 are on my list but without a potential market for breeding it would be expensive to add them to my ever growing collection as they now need to start paying for themselves, my wife is starting to think im mad! :lol2:


Good luck with your eggs how's your other female doing?
Jamie has Tamatave, we have babies from Mr Jingles and Bojo lines.


----------



## MuJi

Bradley said:


> OSki on here has a male from muji that he is selling that is now a sub adult. The male shows great colours and is in the classifieds if muji isn't selling any holdbacks


I think Oski1 may be moving one of his males on, not sure which one though.


----------



## GAD58Y

ian_lisa said:


> i cant see any ill see if i got a better pic
> try this 1 lol
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/img0397os.jpg/image
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




im going with male but the picture could be a little better.

graeme


----------



## beardedgaz

my panther male is 19 weeks old hes been great feeding temper ect but today hes not so happy nothing has changed in the viv but hes trying to bite puff up hiss whats up with him


----------



## Bradley

beardedgaz said:


> my panther male is 19 weeks old hes been great feeding temper ect but today hes not so happy nothing has changed in the viv but hes trying to bite puff up hiss whats up with him


He is getting older! they get like this! Sometimes it stays for their whole life but sometimes they do calm down.


----------



## beardedgaz

thought so just better have another opinion


----------



## benton1576

MuJi said:


> Good luck with your eggs how's your other female doing?
> Jamie has Tamatave, we have babies from Mr Jingles and Bojo lines.


The other female is doing just fine, shes getting bigger by the day.I think shes gonna lay a lot of eggs as she is a hue female already. Ive just been offered another 1.2 malsoala babies for trade of my 1.1 breeding adult Ankify. Its a tempting offer! :mf_dribble:If only there was a garauntee of the females being Masoala. I find it difficult to trust people when it comes to females, hence wanting a female Faly from GAD58Y.


----------



## beardedgaz

im after a female in bout 5 months but would only buy from someone on here with a good rep  like the pun


----------



## MuJi

benton1576 said:


> The other female is doing just fine, shes getting bigger by the day.I think shes gonna lay a lot of eggs as she is a hue female already. Ive just been offered another 1.2 malsoala babies for trade of my 1.1 breeding adult Ankify. Its a tempting offer! :mf_dribble:If only there was a garauntee of the females being Masoala. I find it difficult to trust people when it comes to females, hence wanting a female Faly from GAD58Y.


u won't go wrong with Graeme's falys his sires r fantastic :2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

MuJi said:


> u won't go wrong with Graeme's falys his sires r fantastic :2thumb:


I know, 1 of them is from Netherlands, i know the breeder and hes got good rep. Id love to see some of graeme's offspring, i havnt seen any of them yet. I know they can look different frm the sire, depending on mothers genes. I bet theyre awesome. Calling out all GAD58Y Nosy Faly baby pics!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## GAD58Y

ill try and upload some for you today mate,you wont be disappointed.
heres 1 to wet your taste buds










graeme


----------



## benton1576

Almost as nice as mine! :lol2::notworthy:


----------



## beardedgaz

ooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwww gad58y got called out mess him up with some pics of that arsome collection u have


----------



## benton1576

beardedgaz said:


> ooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwww gad58y got called out mess him up with some pics of that arsome collection u have


Im callng out anyone who has a Faly from GAD58Y. :lol2: Im looking at getting a female from him soon and want to know what the offspring are looking like, gonna be an amazing match up by the looks of things, look at this fella just waiting for a nice female:


----------



## benton1576

Heres my new chameleon room, getting there now. I built the cages myself!

Panther cages:










Lateralis Cages:










Male Lateralis, chip:










Female Lateralis, Daisy:


----------



## benton1576

Heres my male Masoala sleeping:










and here he is awake:


----------



## GAD58Y

this is johnb males









and wully









graeme


----------



## Iwantone

benton1576 said:


> Im callng out anyone who has a Faly from GAD58Y. :lol2: Im looking at getting a female from him soon and want to know what the offspring are looking like, gonna be an amazing match up by the looks of things, look at this fella just waiting for a nice female:
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
I have this beautiful female Mia from Graeme. I need to take some more recent pics. She is the most amazingly friendly girlie ever and wants me to hold her all the time. :flrt:


----------



## Bradley

benton1576 said:


> Heres my new chameleon room, getting there now. I built the cages myself!
> 
> Panther cages:
> 
> image
> 
> Lateralis Cages:
> 
> image
> 
> Male Lateralis, chip:
> 
> image
> 
> Female Lateralis, Daisy:
> 
> image


Cages look great! What sizes are they?


----------



## Iwantone

Here's a few pics of my Hoe babies.


----------



## Iwantone

Oops, missed this one ...


----------



## benton1576

Bradley said:


> Cages look great! What sizes are they?


Thanks, they are 50x50x100cm, the smallest i could possibly go for panthers. The lateralis cages are 45x45x60.

I've just noticed the door on the centre cage of the three wasnt aligned properly when i took the pic but i can assure you they are all perfect. :lol2: They are magnetic doors by the way! :whistling2:


----------



## jayfrog

here is a few pics of my gorgeous new baby Veiled Chameleon "Bob"


----------



## nads

Ahh! Bob is so teeny,how old is he?
Vicky


----------



## Miss Lily

Just a couple of new pics of my baby Jackson, Monty! :flrt:


----------



## Bexzini

Miss Lily said:


> Just a couple of new pics of my baby Jackson, Monty! :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Lush!


----------



## jayfrog

nads said:


> Ahh! Bob is so teeny,how old is he?
> Vicky


he is around 6 weeks old i think. he is so cute... i love him!!

Ben x :2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

jayfrog said:


> here is a few pics of my gorgeous new baby Veiled Chameleon "Bob"
> 
> image
> image
> image
> imageimage


Bob is awesome! Stop biting your nails, its bad for you! :lol2:


----------



## Chameleoco

some morning shots of Ropey our Antahala:2thumb:he's really coming on now.


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> some morning shots of Ropey our Antahala:2thumb:he's really coming on now.


He is amazing, you got any females for him mate? ou been getting any of my private messages ive sent? Havnt heard from you in a while.


----------



## Chameleoco

benton1576 said:


> He is amazing, you got any females for him mate? ou been getting any of my private messages ive sent? Havnt heard from you in a while.


Hi Mark
Sorry my message box has been full,and we have new email addys which i need to link to this rfuk account:bash:
Yes we do have one female for this guy,they have just been in quarantine while longer than expected but they will be ready for action soon:mf_dribble:
Take a look here for shed progress :2thumb:

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100003347030401&sk=wall

cheers
Jamie


----------



## benton1576

Your sheds coming along mate, one question though, why didnt you put the corrugated plastic vertical so the water runs off better? 

Do you know anyone else with Antahala so pairs can be offered, or do you have more than 1 female? If i could find a female i would most certainly like to be added to the waiting list, preferabley at the top! lol

Just an update on the Masoala, i got 13 eggs in total from the smaller female, but it looks as though they may be infertile, theyre yellowing a bit.

The big female is hanging out low in the branches now and pacing the laying bin, she is also full of eggs, i predict around 25-30 from the feel of her belly.


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> some morning shots of Ropey our Antahala:2thumb:he's really coming on now.


I clicked "like" because theres no love button!!!:2thumb:


----------



## beardedgaz

wow some amazing pics there i love this thread


----------



## Chameleoco

benton1576 said:


> Your sheds coming along mate, one question though, why didnt you put the corrugated plastic vertical so the water runs off better?
> *
> we Found if we run it that way,water collects between the boards,this way it is totally sealed,we are going make channels that will run down to the drainage exits they are 5 and half ft tall so once planted densely there so should not much excess water really, plus everything is cleaned daily here so quick wipe down after spray is no drama,its just so we can blast them with unlimited amounts of water with no floods:no1:
> *
> 
> Do you know anyone else with Antahala so pairs can be offered, or do you have more than 1 female? If i could find a female i would most certainly like to be added to the waiting list, preferabley at the top! lol
> *
> i don't know of anybody who keeps them here or in Europe,there surely must be some out there but these were more of an intriguing breeding venture for me i only bought them because i wanted to see what they were all about and to get the male to his full potential first before breeding:2thumb:*
> 
> Just an update on the Masoala, i got 13 eggs in total from the smaller female, but it looks as though they may be infertile, theyre yellowing a bit.
> 
> *:bash:we have been offered some WC St Marie locale they are very similar to your Masoala near identical infact to the Masaola,they might be on the cards for March *
> 
> The big female is hanging out low in the branches now and pacing the laying bin, she is also full of eggs, i predict around 25-30 from the feel of her belly.


*fingers crossed*


----------



## collielynn

Hi 

Loving the little lateralis pair. How big do they grow?

Lynn


----------



## collielynn

the pics of the hoe babies are just sooooooooo cute, they are unbelievable.

Lynn


----------



## Rum_Kitty

Can any cham owners help me with the most "idiot proof" live plants for vivariums? Hoping to get a cham very soon and a bit bewildered by what plant/s to get for him. I do not have the green fingers so I'm looking for the most difficult to kill plant possible that is suitable for a cham viv. :lol2:


----------



## GAD58Y

Rum_Kitty said:


> Can any cham owners help me with the most "idiot proof" live plants for vivariums? Hoping to get a cham very soon and a bit bewildered by what plant/s to get for him. I do not have the green fingers so I'm looking for the most difficult to kill plant possible that is suitable for a cham viv. :lol2:




id go for a pothos (devils ivy) 


graeme


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> *fingers crossed*


Awesome! you have to get pics up when you get them. St Marie are very similar to Masoala. Just Masoala is less blue when relaxed, only really showing it in the spine and head. St Marie look almost completely blue until they fire up. Its not blue like nosy be, its a very pale blue. You will see what i mean. Probably some of the same in your Antahala.

Shame you cant get females or i would most certainly get some from you. I dont really trust people over here when it comes to buying females. Even one of my friends was mixing Nosy Boraha females with his Masoala, My other friend has some Masoala babies though so i might buy a few females from her to pair off with a few males of my offspring when they hatch!


----------



## benton1576

collielynn said:


> Hi
> 
> Loving the little lateralis pair. How big do they grow?
> 
> Lynn


Thanks, they grow to around 6-7 inches, but get there fast! they can be mature adults in around 6 months producing fertile eggs and multiple clutches from a single copulation due to sperm retention. They were kept with a subadult Panther chameleon and the male got into a fight, hence the chip in his back. I felt sorry for the guy so i bought him and the female which are both doing fantastic. I also bought 3 others but sadly they died within a week.


----------



## benton1576

Rum_Kitty said:


> Can any cham owners help me with the most "idiot proof" live plants for vivariums? Hoping to get a cham very soon and a bit bewildered by what plant/s to get for him. I do not have the green fingers so I'm looking for the most difficult to kill plant possible that is suitable for a cham viv. :lol2:


I prefer ficus benjamina because of how strong the branches are, even the skinny ones, they bend rather than snap. 

Only 1 problem i find with them is if they are overwatered the leaves drop off, so i put a layer of dry vermiculite n top of the soil and large pebbles on top of that to stop the chams accidentaly eating it. The vermiculite helps keep the water droplets off the soil from spraying, i water them once per fortnight giving the vermiculite time to dry out more as it does get wet from spraying, but not so wet as to allow too much water onto the roots of the plant.


----------



## TomsBeardi

*is this okay so far?*

this is his tank as of atm, i still need to add all the live plants and maybe another vine or 2. but whats people think so far. he finds it hard atm to walk up the bamboo but hopping he will learn. does any one else have this problem? 

also what live plants does every one recommend. does it need to be strong enough for him to climb on. or just for a bit of decor because he is not the skinniest little bugger :L


----------



## beardedgaz

this is my 20 week old panther piney moodey and colourful


----------



## beardedgaz




----------



## remzy

He a looker lol I wish I could upload potos of mine off this ****ing iPad lol


----------



## woody7542

*picture of my male redbar*

hope you like it


----------



## beardedgaz

mines only a baby hope he gets more redder like that hes 5 months i think got him from lilly exotics hes got some amazing colour jut need to find a reptibreeze for when hes bigger


----------



## woody7542

*cham*

yes mate thats a blu bar isnt it you got any other chams ..


----------



## beardedgaz

yeah hes a blu bar no i only have him i dont keep that many reps no more cause of my work pileing up but we bought him and hes ace thinking of a female in the future red bars are nice id like a red bar in the future male or female see what happens


----------



## Iwantone

collielynn said:


> the pics of the hoe babies are just sooooooooo cute, they are unbelievable.
> 
> Lynn


Thank you. :smile: They are at their most critical point now and over the next few weeks so fingers crossed.


----------



## remzy

Remzy88's Uploads on Photobucket.com
Seeing if this link works to my chameleon photo album


----------



## Oski1

beardedgaz said:


> yeah hes a blu bar no i only have him i dont keep that many reps no more cause of my work pileing up but we bought him and hes ace thinking of a female in the future red bars are nice id like a red bar in the future male or female see what happens


He looks good mate, don't be surprised if his bars change colour though, Ambilobes can go through several different colour phases as they mature


----------



## beardedgaz

thank u oski yeah hes great just moodie hes colours keeps coming out better and better everytime he sheds remsey yes ya albums visable nice chams


----------



## remzy

Cheers


----------



## woody7542

*shower time*

my cham getting rdy for his shower .


----------



## remzy

Hey guys I must set up a Facebook group called Essex chameleons would love you all to join and share your pics and advice thanks


----------



## thdoyle

Hey everyone! thought I would share my new chameleon with you all. He is a little Male yemens. Growing like the clappers!!! He has doubled his weight in 3 weeks!! must be about 4-6 months I guess.. 

Thanks!

Someone tell me how to add pictures....? :blush:


----------



## benton1576

thdoyle said:


> Hey everyone! thought I would share my new chameleon with you all. He is a little Male yemens. Growing like the clappers!!! He has doubled his weight in 3 weeks!! must be about 4-6 months I guess..
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Someone tell me how to add pictures....? :blush:


You need to load them to photbucket. Once they are on there, hover over the pic and a few links drop down underneath. Copy the bottom link and post the copy on here, it will then show up the pic once you submit the reply. : victory:


----------



## benton1576

Can someone please tell me the legal requirements with regards to breeding and selling chameleons. Do i need to register with CITES as a breeder in order to correctly record my stock and issue paperwork to customers? Do i need to register with the local council as a business so i pay the relevent VAT? Any help welcome as i dont want to get into trouble. I have around £10,000 worth of eggs in my incubator at the moment with more to come!

Thanks in advance, Graeme, Julian, Jamie and Laura?


----------



## beege_3

Hey all, can anyone recommend the best way to remove a small piece of shed which has gotten stuck on my 12 week old Panther Chameleon? It looks to be stuck in / on his right nostril. Should I try to remove it using a moist cotton bud, or just leave it for his next shed? 

I have experience aiding Leo's to shed, as well as other geckos so know what I'm doing just worried as he has only been settling in for around a week.


----------



## benton1576

beege_3 said:


> Hey all, can anyone recommend the best way to remove a small piece of shed which has gotten stuck on my 12 week old Panther Chameleon? It looks to be stuck in / on his right nostril. Should I try to remove it using a moist cotton bud, or just leave it for his next shed?
> 
> I have experience aiding Leo's to shed, as well as other geckos so know what I'm doing just worried as he has only been settling in for around a week.


If your sure its shed then you could try using a warm wet cotton bud and gently rubbing at it until it is gone. It could be calcium deposit though from over calcium on the food. They form as small white crystals around the nostril. Never seen it myself but im sure removal would be the same.


----------



## beege_3

Okay mate I'll give that a try after picking the little one up from school. Cheers


----------



## azz0703

Got my first chameleon yesterday off a guy on here. very knowledgeable and cham is in great condition. approx 14months old male in exo 45cm sqauree viv using front for exo canopy with uvb 5.0 and uvb2.0 bulbs. also running a exo basking lamp behin tht in corner red lamp atm produving approx 35-37 temp gauge righ under heat. humidiry gauge in other side.. my queation is shoukd i change anything i.e at nught i turn it all off and temp was 19 when i woke up or should i change the infrared bulb to a ceramic non light emiting to keep temp up while i sleep? Or is thix temp drop fine for the 6-7 hours im asleep? I sprayee well this mornin 5.30am and just now 4.30 pm i noriced humidity had dropped to 50ish also can my cham eat brown aize 4 crickets? Help and guidance as to best keepin would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> Got my first chameleon yesterday off a guy on here. very knowledgeable and cham is in great condition. approx 14months old male in exo 45cm sqauree viv using front for exo canopy with uvb 5.0 and uvb2.0 bulbs. also running a exo basking lamp behin tht in corner red lamp atm produving approx 35-37 temp gauge righ under heat. humidiry gauge in other side.. my queation is shoukd i change anything i.e at nught i turn it all off and temp was 19 when i woke up or should i change the infrared bulb to a ceramic non light emiting to keep temp up while i sleep? Or is thix temp drop fine for the 6-7 hours im asleep? I sprayee well this mornin 5.30am and just now 4.30 pm i noriced humidity had dropped to 50ish also can my cham eat brown aize 4 crickets? Help and guidance as to best keepin would be greatly appreciated


First of all he needs a bigger cage at that age. He need either a wooden (with modifacation to allow more ventilation) or all screen cage that is 4 feet high 2 feet square at minumum. I would then get arcadia T5 uv lights to go above the screen. A D3+ of 22 inches is the right one. Under the basking lamp yu need a temp of at most 32-33c. You can turn off all the lighting at night to allow a temperature drop. A good spraying in the morning and afternoon will be sufficient. Aslong as the humidity peaks at about 80% a couple of times a day it will be fine. the cage needs to dry out properly between mistings! if you can get some pictures up!


----------



## azz0703

Thanks bradley. i was looking at exo terra 45cm base 65cm high but tht seems too narrow as he likes to roam. so what about yhe 90cm lng exo? Substrate is a carpet like cloth and wa told to soak it well once a week and then spray a couple times a day. also im having teouble with humidity this mrnin it was 80% and i sprayed at 4.30pm and just got back home and its 40%!:/ but thts away from the basking lamp so obvioisly readin will varyin diff places. hes happy enough for now but i realy do/will get him a biggwr set up and mayne get gekos in this one. he was fast asleep at 5.30am thn wole up after i put his red heatlamp on for a few mins rhen hi lights so i didnt startle him. what time should i turn them all off 10pm or earlier? Also pics yes i have but no photobycket ect if you pm me an email id love to send you them and show you him. he is realy healthy and well looked aftwr. and can i feed him criclets? Nt sure of hes eaten any of the worms out of his bowl yet with it bein a new environment n all. but i guess il leave it a couple days see ifit getw emptier. temp dirwctly under heat lamp and at top is now 38 which is the max it will/cn go untill summer when the room nturally gets hot.


----------



## Oski1

benton1576 said:


> Can someone please tell me the legal requirements with regards to breeding and selling chameleons. Do i need to register with CITES as a breeder in order to correctly record my stock and issue paperwork to customers? Do i need to register with the local council as a business so i pay the relevent VAT? Any help welcome as i dont want to get into trouble. I have around £10,000 worth of eggs in my incubator at the moment with more to come!
> 
> Thanks in advance, Graeme, Julian, Jamie and Laura?


I thought CITES was for, animals banned for export Endangered etc.


----------



## Bradley

The cage needs to be at least 4 feet tall. Exo terra do not do one this size so you will have to get a wooden or mesh cage. With lighting I do a 10 hour light schedule in summer and 14 in the summer. After that amount of times all the lights go off. I would use a timer as they do like their routine! What supplement schedule are you using e.g calcium etc ?


----------



## kopstar

Just added acrylic sheet to both sides of the reptibreeze in an attempt to control temp and humidity during the winter. Already had a sheet on the back so three sides now covered. It's held in place with velcro so can be easily added and removed.


----------



## azz0703

I thought you said it needs to be 4ft wide then 2x2feet:/ i saw a realy good one on a forum not far away i have a pic. i have calcium powder gna use 2-3 times per week. currently is eating waxworms. hes asleep atm which seems a gd sign and hes relaxed. nice and vivid green though not a dark ahrivled up colour so thinks hes settling in theres millions of wood viv but i dont realy lile the wood look nor its lack of ventilation or meshing on top for external light units. So im looking for mesh type can you recomend a site or someone selling one? Ive also posted in classifieds asling for one. would prefer an ex cham set up but i can diy with the correctinfo ofcourseohh and do i need to buy tap water conditioner or kust leave it to stnd overnight?


----------



## bradleymarky

azz0703 said:


> I thought you said it needs to be 4ft wide then 2x2feet:/ i saw a realy good one on a forum not far away i have a pic. i have calcium powder gna use 2-3 times per week. currently is eating waxworms. hes asleep atm which seems a gd sign and hes relaxed. nice and vivid green though not a dark ahrivled up colour so thinks hes settling in theres millions of wood viv but i dont realy lile the wood look nor its lack of ventilation or meshing on top for external light units. So im looking for mesh type can you recomend a site or someone selling one? Ive also posted in classifieds asling for one. would prefer an ex cham set up but i can diy with the correctinfo ofcourseohh and do i need to buy tap water conditioner or kust leave it to stnd overnight?


you need to get a reptibreeze (4 foot high) chams need height not width, use cooled down kettle water for misting the viv, i would do a bit more research and ask a lot more questions...


----------



## Bradley

Normal tap water is fine, you do not needto treat it or leave it to stand. The viv needs to be 4 feet high. With supplements they need pure calcium at every feed apart from one a week. On the day you don't dust with pure calcium you need to be dusting with calcium with d3 ( twice a month) or a multivitamin such as reptivite without d3 ( again twice a month) . He shoul be eating crickets and locusts as a staple diet and can be fed every other day. With regards to uv you really should be using a 10.0 as alot of uv light is lost by the mesh. When I'm back on my computer tomorrow I can send you a list of all the stuff you would need for a bigger tank with links to where to get it from if you like? Feel free to Pm me though if you have any questions or post away!


----------



## beege_3

Waxworms should be fed sparsely mate, I would be trying to wean him off of those as soon as possible and start feeding him a varied diet including (but not limited to) locusts, crickets, silkworms, mealworms and butterworms.. all dusted regularly with a vitamin supplement such as Repashy Calcium Plus.


----------



## benton1576

Oski1 said:


> I thought CITES was for, animals banned for export Endangered etc.


Yeah its a list of reptile species, depending on how endangered they are depends how far up the list but i thought i would need to register with them as panther chameleons are on the list. I need to provide papers for the chameleons i breed, surely i dont just make my own and print them off? Im just trying to make sure i do everything correctly, i know how bad the british goverment is now and if they think youve made a couple of pence without donating about 99% of it to them your going to jail! lol


----------



## Bradley

benton1576 said:


> Yeah its a list of reptile species, depending on how endangered they are depends how far up the list but i thought i would need to register with them as panther chameleons are on the list. I need to provide papers for the chameleons i breed, surely i dont just make my own and print them off? Im just trying to make sure i do everything correctly, i know how bad the british goverment is now and if they think youve made a couple of pence without donating about 99% of it to them your going to jail! lol


Many people do make their own papers. Panthers are do not require things like article !0 papers and can be sold without papers if you wish.


----------



## beardedgaz

we were talking about t5 lighting other day i came across this for sale obviously id need cham bulbs but would this unit work........ Hagen GLO T5 Twin Starter Unit - Ballast


----------



## benton1576

Bradley said:


> Many people do make their own papers. Panthers are do not require things like article !0 papers and can be sold without papers if you wish.


Really? Hmmm, i thought it would be best to have a register with stock numbers and correct papers proving you are in fact the breeder of the said chameleon. So back to the point about registering for VAT. I can only assume i will need to register with my local council as a private breeder or small business. How else can i make a website advertising a company name without being registered? I already have a name in mind but would want it in black and white to stop others potentially taking it. Any pointers?


----------



## kerrithsoden

Hi guys,

Live planted setups for a panther? yay or nay?

There will be no risk of ingesting substrate with what I will be using so any other issues I should look out for apart from that?

Kerrith


----------



## remzy

Heat bulbs keep blowing any ideas


----------



## beardedgaz

over heating mist spray reaching them ...being knocked fault on the fuse amp size wiring fault bet its the fuse


----------



## remzy

Just got new reflector n bulb haven't got time to get to route of problem lol can't wait till I be them set up properly 

Join Essex chameleons on Facebook


----------



## benton1576

remzy said:


> Just got new reflector n bulb haven't got time to get to route of problem lol can't wait till I be them set up properly
> 
> Join Essex chameleons on Facebook


If your using reptile specific heat bulbs theres your problem. They make them cheap and crap so they break and you have to keep buying them. I personally use 60w equivilent Halogen house bulbs to heat my chameleons, they dont have the cheap nickel element in them that breaks everytime you accidentally knock it. They work on Halogen gas and last forever and produce excellent ammounts of heat. I get 31-33c about 8 inches from them.


----------



## benton1576

kerrithsoden said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Live planted setups for a panther? yay or nay?
> 
> There will be no risk of ingesting substrate with what I will be using so any other issues I should look out for apart from that?
> 
> Kerrith


Most definately! I personally keep the cage foor bare and leave the plants potted to avoid any mishaps. If your thinkin of live planting and covering the substrate with moss then thats a massive mistake. If moss is accidentaly ingested it swells and causes impaction.
Live plants help create a more natural fauna in the cage and help with humidity, plus they hold water droplets for longer so the chameleon has time to drink. Plastic/silk plants tend to dry out quickly or soak up the water droplets.


----------



## azz0703

Vivexotic ax24 4ft high 2wide and 2deep. meshing top with uv lamp external like exo terra. heatlamp internal top back right. and good for my new cham as hes currently in a 45cm cubed exo terra. also when buuing second hand vivs can you re use yhe live plants yhey come with or should they be ninned for disease factor? Also just use reptil antibacterial wash on all inner sirfa es before transplanting my cham into it?
Also the waxworms in his dish seem to all still be there from when i picked him up some even goin hard. i have size 4krikets so should i throw away the waxworms add calcium powder thn chuck 4crickets in? Im nt sure if hes ever eaten crickets but i guess of hes hungry thn he will?:/


----------



## kerrithsoden

My plan is to have a live soil and cover it with a permeable membrane of coco liner. (Similar to what hanging basket liners are made from) so there is absolutely zero chance of impaction


----------



## kopstar

kerrithsoden said:


> My plan is to have a live soil and cover it with a permeable membrane of coco liner. (Similar to what hanging basket liners are made from) so there is absolutely zero chance of impaction


It'll be difficult to keep clean and will soon saturate with water.


----------



## benton1576

A bare floor is much better, chameleons are very sensitive to bacteria etc. Putting any substrate or lining in the bottom will harbour bacteria which could affect your chameleons respiritory system and cause other problems. Not only that but the live food will eat any feces they find in the bottom, then your chameleon eats them, thus eating his/her own feces. Not good! Its harder to find feces when they have been dropped in substrate, and near impossible to clean it off the lining your thinking of using. I highly reccommend you dont put any substrate in the bottom for the sake of keeping your chameleon as healthy as possible.


----------



## benton1576

azz0703 said:


> Vivexotic ax24 4ft high 2wide and 2deep. meshing top with uv lamp external like exo terra. heatlamp internal top back right. and good for my new cham as hes currently in a 45cm cubed exo terra. also when buuing second hand vivs can you re use yhe live plants yhey come with or should they be ninned for disease factor? Also just use reptil antibacterial wash on all inner sirfa es before transplanting my cham into it?
> Also the waxworms in his dish seem to all still be there from when i picked him up some even goin hard. i have size 4krikets so should i throw away the waxworms add calcium powder thn chuck 4crickets in? Im nt sure if hes ever eaten crickets but i guess of hes hungry thn he will?:/


I reccommend throwing the old plants out and buying new, they could be teeming with bacteria, not worth the risk. Buy new ones and rinse them in a shower for an hour or so to get rid of any potential pesticides on the leaves.

Use reptile safe anti bacterial on the inside and give it a really thorough clean before thinknig of putting the cham on there, also, have everything set up for a few days to monitor temps and humidity levels, mistakes once he is in there could harm him! You may want to take the silicone from the edges and replace it, just in case its been there a while and has water leakage. 

Ditch the wax worms, they should be used as a treat, not a staple diet. He should be eating crix, locusts, and roaches. Dust them lightly with calcium dust, they should not be white. Also, you dont have to put them in a bowl, i throw them in the branches so mine have to hunt! He will eat them, no doubt. just give him time.


----------



## Bradley

I thought the plants would be safe to use if disenfected! the cham died of egg binding. personally i would buy all knew but thought if you had to the other poster could use the old ones.


----------



## remzy

Don't mean to soun stupid but a halogen light really got any pics of ur lighting/ heating set up


----------



## graham40

Hi everyone I got my first chameleon today/yesterday depending how you look at it. He's a small Yemen male and appsolutely amazing. I've done loads of reaserch and just wondering if anyone has any tips that books and care sheets don't normaly mention kind of personal experiences type of thing 
Cheers for reading


----------



## benton1576

Bradley said:


> I thought the plants would be safe to use if disenfected! the cham died of egg binding. personally i would buy all knew but thought if you had to the other poster could use the old ones.


Its personal choice. I personally would never use second hand plants. It is entirely possible that if your dont completely disenfect there could be some bacteria on there. OK, so the cham dies of egg binding, but what if there was an underlying condition not neccessarily picked up by the previous owner that led to the egg binding? Is it really worth taking the risk for the sake of £10-20?


----------



## benton1576

remzy said:


> Don't mean to soun stupid but a halogen light really got any pics of ur lighting/ heating set up


Its really not as complicated as it sounds. I run all my lights outside the cages as i have micro mesh tops. Inside the heat light reflector i have a halogen bulb, it looks exactly the same as a normal house bulb except for the element inside. I put them at the back right corner so the chams can move away from it should they wish. I have T5's running across the middle of the cages with reflectors. Ill snap a few pics for you tonight if you really want me to.


----------



## azz0703

benton1576 said:


> I reccommend throwing the old plants out and buying new, they could be teeming with bacteria, not worth the risk. Buy new ones and rinse them in a shower for an hour or so to get rid of any potential pesticides on the leaves.
> 
> Use reptile safe anti bacterial on the inside and give it a really thorough clean before thinknig of putting the cham on there, also, have everything set up for a few days to monitor temps and humidity levels, mistakes once he is in there could harm him! You may want to take the silicone from the edges and replace it, just in case its been there a while and has water leakage.
> 
> Ditch the wax worms, they should be used as a treat, not a staple diet. He should be eating crix, locusts, and roaches. Dust them lightly with calcium dust, they should not be white. Also, you dont have to put them in a bowl, i throw them in the branches so mine have to hunt! He will eat them, no doubt. just give him time.


As said hes currently in a 45cm sqaured exo terra qith 4live plants ficus i think. and had a little hammick under basking lamp and also a exo vine. can rhese be put in new enclosure? Also what about tje climbing vines and bits and bobs from 2hand enclosure could these be re used? If not then i would need more or else he wudnt reCh the basing lamp. So deffo tjrow away all old plants. strip back internal sealant then reseal with normal clear silicone? Would the internal basking lamp/bilbs uv ect ne ok to re use? And also should i take out the substrate from his exo terra than as this is a thin carpet lie material i was told to saok weekly to keep humidity up?:/ i will ditch the worms and feed as said e2d? 4-5 or so get him used to them?


----------



## benton1576

azz0703 said:


> As said hes currently in a 45cm sqaured exo terra qith 4live plants ficus i think. and had a little hammick under basking lamp and also a exo vine. can rhese be put in new enclosure? Also what about tje climbing vines and bits and bobs from 2hand enclosure could these be re used? If not then i would need more or else he wudnt reCh the basing lamp. So deffo tjrow away all old plants. strip back internal sealant then reseal with normal clear silicone? Would the internal basking lamp/bilbs uv ect ne ok to re use? And also should i take out the substrate from his exo terra than as this is a thin carpet lie material i was told to saok weekly to keep humidity up?:/ i will ditch the worms and feed as said e2d? 4-5 or so get him used to them?


You can use the plants he has in his own viv. That is not a problem. Its the plants that may have been used by another chameleon that is the issue. If your going to use ANYTHING second hand you MUST disenfect it. I dont reccommend using a second hand UV bulb, you dont know how long its been used despite what the previous owner might say. Buy a new 1, he the cham will benefit from it. You should be using aquatic silicone to seal the cage with, it doesnt have tocins that kill fish so wont harm reptiles. Please join www.chameleonforums.com and do plenty of research on there. Theres a search bar on there, and trust me, if you are going to ask something, it will have been asked before! lol


----------



## azz0703

benton1576 said:


> You can use the plants he has in his own viv. That is not a problem. Its the plants that may have been used by another chameleon that is the issue. If your going to use ANYTHING second hand you MUST disenfect it. I dont reccommend using a second hand UV bulb, you dont know how long its been used despite what the previous owner might say. Buy a new 1, he the cham will benefit from it. You should be using aquatic silicone to seal the cage with, it doesnt have tocins that kill fish so wont harm reptiles. Please join www.chameleonforums.com and do plenty of research on there. Theres a search bar on there, and trust me, if you are going to ask something, it will have been asked before! lol


Ok thanks ill join tonight and ill search for peple who have asked the questions rather then me ask again. so in regards to moving him is taking time the key. I.e get the new house.use reptile anti bacterial on everyrhing inside and out rip out old sealant. Re install sealant aqautic non toxic.then disinfect again just to be safe. get some new plants in fhere and have it up and running fully rather than keep adding bits ive missed cz i ruahed putting him in? am i ok to re use the climning vines and stuff the new vivcomes with or ditch rhem also? And in rwagrds to substrate should i remove his now but cut out circles and plce them under his potted plants to allow them to soak up moiature and thus not doe  or should i leave it as is. i mean hes been in it 9months and seems quite happy and relaxed with it


----------



## azz0703

Or should i juat buy this vib brand new!? With this as the kit
VivExotic Vivarium - (3 colours available) Spot Lamp Guard* Glow lamp Nightlight* Ceramic Lamp Holder & Bracket Liquid Crystal Thermometer Analogue Hygrometer Dimming Thermostat* Water Dish* Pump-Up Sprayer* Big Dripper (1 gallon) Jungle Vine Ficus* Eco Bark Guide book Calcium dust all foe 245 free dwlivery?? Its the same viv just new but the lighting and no mesh top is my concern


----------



## benton1576

If you buy it brand new then you dont have the problem with bacteria. You dont seem to be understanding me. If you want your chameleons to be healthy then you MUST DISENFECT ANYTHING SECONDHAND. Its as simple as that. If you havnt bought it new, then its secondhand. If someone gives it to you, its secondhand. If its been used before, its secondhand. If its secondhand, disenfect it. Of course, you dont have to, i mean the choice is entirely yours. Its your chameleon therefore your responsibility so if you choose not to disenfect and kill any potentially harmful bacteria that could kill him then you will have to live with the guilt of knowing it was entirely your fault. I dont think i can make it any simpler than that.

The substrate in the cage you have already will be full of bacteria now, depending on how long it has been there of course. I am gonna leave it to you to decide if you should remove it or not. Im sorry to sound harsh but you just dont seem understand anything your being advised. Im not forcing you to do it, like ive said its your chameleon, im offering you sound advice from experience.


----------



## azz0703

Or this flexarium. quick help needed on opinion please wooden viv or flexiarium with theae bits Flexarium 100 Gallon Reptile Controller Glow lamp Porcelain Wire Clamp Lamp (small) Ceramic Heat Emitter 100w Dimming Thermostat 600w Thermometer Deluxe Digital Hygrometer 2x* Jungle Vine (Large) Big Dripper (1 gallon) 2x Ficus (Large) Eco Bark 10L Guidebook Calcium Dust


----------



## azz0703

benton1576 said:


> If you buy it brand new then you dont have the problem with bacteria. You dont seem to be understanding me. If you want your chameleons to be healthy then you MUST DISENFECT ANYTHING SECONDHAND. Its as simple as that. If you havnt bought it new, then its secondhand. If someone gives it to you, its secondhand. If its been used before, its secondhand. If its secondhand, disenfect it. Of course, you dont have to, i mean the choice is entirely yours. Its your chameleon therefore your responsibility so if you choose not to disenfect and kill any potentially harmful bacteria that could kill him then you will have to live with the guilt of knowing it was entirely your fault. I dont think i can make it any simpler than that.
> 
> The substrate in the cage you have already will be full of bacteria now, depending on how long it has been there of course. I am gonna leave it to you to decide if you should remove it or not. Im sorry to sound harsh but you just dont seem understand anything your being advised. Im not forcing you to do it, like ive said its your chameleon, im offering you sound advice from experience.


i do understand completely im not dim. I didnt say should i not disinfect anything i said ahould i do it twice. anyway im gona buy new even tho its double the money because i do care. also the carpet i not full of bacteria because it gets washed every month and was done last week. But i was saying in order for the plants to drink shud i leave carpet circles the size of the pots under thm and glass evetywhere else. i want straihhforward answers so harsh is fine. can you advise on either the vivexotic wooden viv fitted with mesh top or should i buy a flexarium all mesh???


----------



## remzy

I use ceramics in wood vids usually but these two came with mesh vivs so till I save u to convert them Aussie put other options


----------



## remzy

I personally use glass or wood I find better but each to their own easier to keep heat and humidity in glass or wood


----------



## benton1576

I personally would go for the flexarium if hes not in your living room, you will get a much better airflow. If your keeping him in your living room, probably best to go for the wood and add a bit of extra airflow by putting a strip of mesh along the front at the bottom. The heat will rise, forcing its way out of the top and draw fresh air in through the bottom mesh strip, kind of like a chimney effect. If hes in your living room, youll be unable to use anything with CFC's such as air freshener, furniture polish etc if you use all mesh.

Depending on what plants your using, it shouldnt matter too much about watering, ficus actually requires very little water so the carpet over the top is best. It will drop all its leaves if its watered too much.

I wasnt saying you didnt care, its obvious that you do or you wouldnt be on here asking so many questions!:lol2:
Keep us updated with what you do mate and please, dont be offended by anything i say, it is easily misconcieved on here as you cant hear the tone of my voice, which is really calm with a slight geordie accent!


----------



## azz0703

benton1576 said:


> I personally would go for the flexarium if hes not in your living room, you will get a much better airflow. If your keeping him in your living room, probably best to go for the wood and add a bit of extra airflow by putting a strip of mesh along the front at the bottom. The heat will rise, forcing its way out of the top and draw fresh air in through the bottom mesh strip, kind of like a chimney effect. If hes in your living room, youll be unable to use anything with CFC's such as air freshener, furniture polish etc if you use all mesh.
> 
> Depending on what plants your using, it shouldnt matter too much about watering, ficus actually requires very little water so the carpet over the top is best. It will drop all its leaves if its watered too much.
> 
> I wasnt saying you didnt care, its obvious that you do or you wouldnt be on here asking so many questions!:lol2:
> Keep us updated with what you do mate and please, dont be offended by anything i say, it is easily misconcieved on here as you cant hear the tone of my voice, which is really calm with a slight geordie accent!


Well thanks for understanding and yes i do care just bought him the 4ft repribreeze! got 2new exp jungle vines. 75watt basing bulb to use my original exo light unit. gna use my original exo uv canopy but replace the 5uv with a 10?a lucky reptil combi tem/hygro guge and 3boxes of locusts free now bwfore i move him in a need a big potted centre plant? Ficus but where to buy and hat about pesticides used to i just rinse in the shower for a while? Any other advice and help ob setting this up would be greatfull.


----------



## beardedgaz

what i did is strip the exo canopy out then fixed a reflector in it and my uv tube so it hidden away and goes with the exo


----------



## benton1576

azz0703 said:


> Well thanks for understanding and yes i do care just bought him the 4ft repribreeze! got 2new exp jungle vines. 75watt basing bulb to use my original exo light unit. gna use my original exo uv canopy but replace the 5uv with a 10?a lucky reptil combi tem/hygro guge and 3boxes of locusts free now bwfore i move him in a need a big potted centre plant? Ficus but where to buy and hat about pesticides used to i just rinse in the shower for a while? Any other advice and help ob setting this up would be greatfull.


Thats great news. My advice with the reptibreeze is to put a shower curtain on the inside covering both sides and the back, it will help keep the water from messing your room up when you spray him! The basking bulbsre crap, they burn out in a few months meaning you have to buy another and i know theyre not cheap. Your best bet is to just buy plain old housebulbs, theyre cheap and just as effective. Is the canopy one of the strip bulb types? if not you will need to get rid of it as the coil bulbs are known to damage chameleons sensitive eyes. 

Ficus is by far the best plant to use. I buy them from Garden centres as opposed to B&Q. I find the prices are better, usually around the £10 mark. If its too big, ie touching the roof, just trim it a bit so he cant climb to the roof and burn his belly under the heat bulb. Just wash it in the shower for an hour or so, making sure you saturate every leaf. Youll also not need to water it for a few weeks afterwards! I put large pebbes on top of the soil to stop the cham accidentally eating any of the soil.


----------



## beardedgaz

10pound will get u a massive fictus in tesco at the moment i got a 3 ft one and its realy bushy :gasp:


----------



## beardedgaz

o and umberella plants massive ones but missed the last one till next week


----------



## Bradley

beardedgaz said:


> 10pound will get u a massive fictus in tesco at the moment i got a 3 ft one and its realy bushy :gasp:


May take a look! got to treat the chameleons sometimes! :lol2:


----------



## benton1576

Another great tip with the reptibreeze and flexariums. get some clear plastic. Cut it so its about 20cm deep and the length of the sides, back and front. Put it around the top of the cage, over the shower curtain. This stops the chameleon from being able to climb to the roof as they sometimes do, and hang upside down under the lights burning their belly. Trust me, it works a treat!


----------



## benton1576

beardedgaz said:


> o and umberella plants massive ones but missed the last one till next week


Dont you find the umbrella plants are a bit weak and snap easily? Ficus is indestructable! the branches just bend, even under the weight of Zeus, my 268g Masoala male.


----------



## azz0703

benton1576 said:


> Thats great news. My advice with the reptibreeze is to put a shower curtain on the inside covering both sides and the back, it will help keep the water from messing your room up when you spray him! The basking bulbsre crap, they burn out in a few months meaning you have to buy another and i know theyre not cheap. Your best bet is to just buy plain old housebulbs, theyre cheap and just as effective. Is the canopy one of the strip bulb types? if not you will need to get rid of it as the coil bulbs are known to damage chameleons sensitive eyes.
> 
> Ficus is by far the best plant to use. I buy them from Garden centres as opposed to B&Q. I find the prices are better, usually around the £10 mark. If its too big, ie touching the roof, just trim it a bit so he cant climb to the roof and burn his belly under the heat bulb. Just wash it in the shower for an hour or so, making sure you saturate every leaf. Youll also not need to water it for a few weeks afterwards! I put large pebbes on top of the soil to stop the cham accidentally eating any of the soil.


Yes its coil bulb type but hes had this set up since 4months old and his eyes are greay so far always follwoing me about can i not just buy rounded bulbs tht for my exo canopy? So any ficus is ok? And umvrella plnt? wel when this basking bulb nlows ill buy normal house bulb in rwgarss to tyig stuff togetjer bines ect to branches can i use wire steing or zip ties or what. i rhink hes ready for bed no as hes eaten and keeps closing his eyes. should i remove th one hoding uneaten locust or leave it in? Il see what asda habe in terms of plantsif not il try tesco tomorow also i have komodo vitamin dusing powder not calcium powder so ill need tht asap and shal i biy a t5arcadia uv light and reflector and just place on top instead of exo?


----------



## benton1576

There is another way of washing your plants but i dont like to do it as you lose some leaves. Get a huge container of water, meybe a bath. Fill it with hot soapy water, remove the plant from the pot, and holding it as low to the roots as possible, dunk it in and out of the water a few times, giving it a gentle shake as you do. You need to rinse the soapy water off afterewards. I know a lot of people who use washing up liquid as it has a degreaser in it meaning any greasy pesticides are removed.


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> Yes its coil bulb type but hes had this set up since 4months old and his eyes are greay so far always follwoing me about can i not just buy rounded bulbs tht for my exo canopy? So any ficus is ok? And umvrella plnt? wel when this basking bulb nlows ill buy normal house bulb in rwgarss to tyig stuff togetjer bines ect to branches can i use wire steing or zip ties or what. i rhink hes ready for bed no as hes eaten and keeps closing his eyes. should i remove th one hoding uneaten locust or leave it in? Il see what asda habe in terms of plantsif not il try tesco tomorow also i have komodo vitamin dusing powder not calcium powder so ill need tht asap and shal i biy a t5arcadia uv light and reflector and just place on top instead of exo?


Yes lay the uv bulb on top of the mesh. You need the D3+ T5 light which will power throgh the mesh. You need pure calcium, calcium with d3 and a multivitamin.


----------



## benton1576

azz0703 said:


> Yes its coil bulb type but hes had this set up since 4months old and his eyes are greay so far always follwoing me about can i not just buy rounded bulbs tht for my exo canopy? So any ficus is ok? And umvrella plnt? wel when this basking bulb nlows ill buy normal house bulb in rwgarss to tyig stuff togetjer bines ect to branches can i use wire steing or zip ties or what. i rhink hes ready for bed no as hes eaten and keeps closing his eyes. should i remove th one hoding uneaten locust or leave it in? Il see what asda habe in terms of plantsif not il try tesco tomorow also i have komodo vitamin dusing powder not calcium powder so ill need tht asap and shal i biy a t5arcadia uv light and reflector and just place on top instead of exo?


Yer i think the damage is caused long term as opposed to immediately. If you can afford the T5's setup then that is absolutely the best on the market at the moment! You can tie the branches with zip ties, so long as you lightly sand it where you cut the excess of to make it smooth, or cut it so its rounded. You should try to feed them in the morning/lunchtime, this way gives them time to digest their food. They need heat to digest and if you do it at night its wasting a lot of the goodness in the food. The locusts are ok to leave in there, they et plants. Crickets however eat anything, even feces so i always remove them just in case they bite.


----------



## azz0703

Bradley said:


> Yes lay the uv bulb on top of the mesh. You need the D3+ T5 light which will power throgh the mesh. You need pure calcium, calcium with d3 and a multivitamin.


Ok so on swell reptiles thwy sell t5controller and t5d3 bun do i buy noth? Is tjere not a set available?


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> Ok so on swell reptiles thwy sell t5controller and t5d3 bun do i buy noth? Is tjere not a set available?


Surrey pet supplies is the cheapest. You need:
Arcadia Electronic T5 Controller 24-39W (ACE1U5) - Surrey Pet Supplies
Arcadia T5 D3+ Reptile Lamp 24W - Surrey Pet Supplies
Arcadia T5 Reflector 22 inch - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## azz0703

Bradley said:


> Surrey pet supplies is the cheapest. You need:
> Arcadia Electronic T5 Controller 24-39W (ACE1U5) - Surrey Pet Supplies
> Arcadia T5 D3+ Reptile Lamp 24W - Surrey Pet Supplies
> Arcadia T5 Reflector 22 inch - Surrey Pet Supplies


Ok so i need all 3. a bulb t5 d3+ 24watts? A controller and the reflector. And this is all the uv lighting my cham needs? Just 1bulb not 2? But obvioisly a basking bulb also?


----------



## benton1576

azz0703 said:


> Ok so i need all 3. a bulb t5 d3+ 24watts? A controller and the reflector. And this is all the uv lighting my cham needs? Just 1bulb not 2? But obvioisly a basking bulb also?


Yup, the bulb, the starter and a reflector. I changed over to T5's a few weeks ago and within a week the difference in my chams was unbelievable. Their colouration was better, their eating was better, they drink more, more active and the list goes on!


----------



## Bradley

Thats all he needs as far as uv is concerned. You would need a 24 watt as the bulb is 22 inches for the 24 inch top of the reptibreeze.


----------



## Bradley

A qucik picture of Gilbert in his night colours! Not the best of pics but didnt want to disturb him too much!


----------



## azz0703

Bradley said:


> A qucik picture of Gilbert in his night colours! Not the best of pics but didnt want to disturb him too much!
> image


what breed is that a panther chameleon? sorry if its not and i look stupid! lol. ok so ill splash the 60quid an get a t5set up as tjis is the best? but if i cant get one untill next week and i want to change him over this weekend can i use my exo terra hood for now? lile a week or 8days? ill deffo get calcium powder. and a seperate calcium with d3. and then a multi vit?:/ so 3items? or just calcium and d3? and can someone inform me on feedig as last night he gulped a locust down as soo as it went in but yje othe hes left and ot moocjed aboit yje cage all nite
hopefully hes eaten it now. but hes used to waxworms so how often should i throw a couple locust in? 2 in the morning then try 1more at 5pm wen i get in see if hes eating them? im sire he will of hes hungry!


----------



## azz0703

what about this!? looks to be an all in one Arcadia Pro Vivarium Canopy T5 24W 60cmProvides optimal levels of UV, Visual Light and HeatSturdy black aluminum housingHigh performance aluminium reflector*Waterproof (IP67) Lampholders*Luminaires are IP67 so can be used in conjunction with*misting and rain systems*• Designed to attach above mesh• Designed specifically for Arcadia high performance T5 and Compact reptile lamps• Includes high performance reflector• On/off switch on flex• Optional UV transmissive acrylic cover to prevent dirt build up on the lamp, and prevent animals from coming into contact with the (hot) lamp when used inside a vivarium24W Lamp is Included! 60cm version fits all 60cm wide glass terrariums (Exo terra and Zoo med)


----------



## benton1576

azz0703 said:


> what about this!? looks to be an all in one Arcadia Pro Vivarium Canopy T5 24W 60cmProvides optimal levels of UV, Visual Light and HeatSturdy black aluminum housingHigh performance aluminium reflector*Waterproof (IP67) Lampholders*Luminaires are IP67 so can be used in conjunction with*misting and rain systems*• Designed to attach above mesh• Designed specifically for Arcadia high performance T5 and Compact reptile lamps• Includes high performance reflector• On/off switch on flex• Optional UV transmissive acrylic cover to prevent dirt build up on the lamp, and prevent animals from coming into contact with the (hot) lamp when used inside a vivarium24W Lamp is Included! 60cm version fits all 60cm wide glass terrariums (Exo terra and Zoo med)


Sounds good. You can use the exo terra for a few days, no probm. They can go weeks without UV lights but i wouldnt advise it. Just put a few crickets or locusts in the cage in the morning. He will find them throughout the day and eat them if hes hungy. At his age though i would expect him to be eating every other day by now.


----------



## remzy

My female sound asleep does she look pregnant to you


----------



## remzy

She deco looked weird last night as she slept looks like she might be carrying something but as got her after first clutch dunno if it left overs or start of a new clutch


----------



## remzy

sambava night clolours


----------



## elzys panther chameleon

hey loving the pics so far i have a nosey b panther chameleon he is my avatar and his name is rango but he aint wanting to eat mealworms but he loves locust is this bad for him to just eat them and also can they see red light as i am using a 100watt heat glo inferred bulb and also uvb bulb in a 30inch x 30inch by 16inch


----------



## remzy

I personally use ceramic bulbs as if needs to be heated during the night it don't emit any light how old is he what sort of viv u got I wouldn't worry too much about meal worms I feed mine mai ly locust maybe the odd crickets if no locust in the shop


----------



## remzy

Try Essex chameleons on facebook


----------



## azz0703

benton1576 said:


> Sounds good. You can use the exo terra for a few days, no probm. They can go weeks without UV lights but i wouldnt advise it. Just put a few crickets or locusts in the cage in the morning. He will find them throughout the day and eat them if hes hungy. At his age though i would expect him to be eating every other day by now.


well its the arcadia stuff just as an all in one canopy? only place online tjt sells them is sirrey pets is it a good legit shop? ill ring em see if it comes with 12% d3+ bulb os this correct bulb? in regards to feeding ill see if hes eaten the left over locust and ifhe has woulf you say 3locust every 2nd day? see if he munches em up quick then up tje amoung if he does. also what calcium powder brand is best i see exo terra calcium with d3is cheap?


----------



## pippin9050

hi im new to chameleons and i was looking into getting a panther or a yemen chamelon so i was wondering what you would say is best i would prefer if i could handle it but i dont mind if you cant.


----------



## remzy

Yemens are the better starter cheaper and aperently hardier but. Went straight to panthers bigger more colourful personal. Joyce really 

__________________________
Essex chameleons on Facebook


----------



## pippin9050

ok thanks i heard yemens can be quite agressive what about panthers could they be handleld


----------



## elzys panther chameleon

remzy said:


> I personally use ceramic bulbs as if needs to be heated during the night it don't emit any light how old is he what sort of viv u got I wouldn't worry too much about meal worms I feed mine mai ly locust maybe the odd crickets if no locust in the shop


he is a 1 year old panther cham and is in a 30inch x30inch x16inch flexarium and only reason thought about mealworms is cause wanted to mix up is diet as it would be in the wild so is it ok to just feed locust then also wht are the obvs tell tells between the female and male panther chams


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> well its the arcadia stuff just as an all in one canopy? only place online tjt sells them is sirrey pets is it a good legit shop? ill ring em see if it comes with 12% d3+ bulb os this correct bulb? in regards to feeding ill see if hes eaten the left over locust and ifhe has woulf you say 3locust every 2nd day? see if he munches em up quick then up tje amoung if he does. also what calcium powder brand is best i see exo terra calcium with d3is cheap?


 I use all the zoomed range of supplements. By the way my chameleon on a few pages before is a sambava panther!.


----------



## Bradley

elzys panther chameleon said:


> he is a 1 year old panther cham and is in a 30inch x30inch x16inch flexarium and only reason thought about mealworms is cause wanted to mix up is diet as it would be in the wild so is it ok to just feed locust then also wht are the obvs tell tells between the female and male panther chams


They can see red light. i would change it to a normal household spotlight from wilkinsons. A 60 watt will do. they really dont need any heating at night. At a year old he really should be in something bigger. the minimum for a male panther if a 4 feet high cage, 2 feet deep and 2 feet wide. You could try dubia roaches and crickets and also mori worms to add variety to a diet but i would never use meal worms. A male panther will have different colours whereas a afemale will mainly be light brown to salmon pink!


----------



## elzys panther chameleon

Bradley said:


> They can see red light. i would change it to a normal household spotlight from wilkinsons. A 60 watt will do. they really dont need any heating at night. At a year old he really should be in something bigger. the minimum for a male panther if a 4 feet high cage, 2 feet deep and 2 feet wide. You could try dubia roaches and crickets and also mori worms to add variety to a diet but i would never use meal worms. A male panther will have different colours whereas a afemale will mainly be light brown to salmon pink!


the reason i use heat bulb at night is cause i have no heating in my house apart from a 3kw heater in my living room i only got him on friday and that was the cage he came in and the temp at night can drop as low as 56f with no heating or lights on also is there any markings or say like with dogs a due claw for males


----------



## remzy

G for the ceramic bulb then their perfect for day and night heat last years and years too

__________________________
Essex chameleons on Facebook


----------



## remzy

I handle mine but out of 4 only 2 tolerate being handled they all have their own characters my male Ambilobe hates it when oh in his tank but when he is out cans be handled haven't got my female sambava out yet as she don't like your hand near her and think she is carrying eggs so leave well alone not to stress her out


----------



## remzy

Hey brad check out my female a page back do ya tik she carrying


----------



## remzy

Think she is carrying


----------



## benton1576

remzy said:


> image
> My female sound asleep does she look pregnant to you


Hard to tell from that pic but i do see a lump near to the back leg so good possibility. More pics needed. How does she react when she sees a male? Is she really dark with a bright orange/peach lateral line? If that is an egg near her back leg then shes nearly full tem so watch for her going low in the branches and looking for a site to dig. If you havent already, put a laying bin in there for her.


----------



## benton1576

azz0703 said:


> well its the arcadia stuff just as an all in one canopy? only place online tjt sells them is sirrey pets is it a good legit shop? ill ring em see if it comes with 12% d3+ bulb os this correct bulb? in regards to feeding ill see if hes eaten the left over locust and ifhe has woulf you say 3locust every 2nd day? see if he munches em up quick then up tje amoung if he does. also what calcium powder brand is best i see exo terra calcium with d3is cheap?


He might not eat all 3, sometimes they wont eat at all. Theyre not particularly picky of their food, just not hungry sometimes. Surrey pet supplies is one of the best around. 12% D3+ is the correct bulb. You should be buying calcium without D3, too much D3 is worse than giving them none at all!


----------



## azz0703

benton1576 said:


> He might not eat all 3, sometimes they wont eat at all. Theyre not particularly picky of their food, just not hungry sometimes. Surrey pet supplies is one of the best around. 12% D3+ is the correct bulb. You should be buying calcium without D3, too much D3 is worse than giving them none at all!


right thanks so can i use exo terra brand calcium and multivit? no 3supp needed? also i put 1locust in 20mins ago and after a few mins munched it! so ill probs pop 1more in tomorow morning and take it feom there. as of now im dusting with komodo vit powder so need calcium asap correct? also im gna move him over in his new house saturday. so just use my exo hood and basing lamp until i replace exo hood with arcadia t5? also what do yiu mean with shower curtains? lile plasric sheet on tje inside? and im fna buy a ficus for main centra plant and to add base weigh thn put his smaller potted plat on the base also. will i need fake hanging plants goin dwn rhe side in order for him to drink? and spray him 2-3 times a day last 1an hour nefore light out? can i add in a trellis like climbing frame either side and fix them woth wooden vine crossmembers. any types of wood or steing ect i cannot use? like is bamboo shoots ok


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> right thanks so can i use exo terra brand calcium and multivit? no 3supp needed? also i put 1locust in 20mins ago and after a few mins munched it! so ill probs pop 1more in tomorow morning and take it feom there. as of now im dusting with komodo vit powder so need calcium asap correct? also im gna move him over in his new house saturday. so just use my exo hood and basing lamp until i replace exo hood with arcadia t5? also what do yiu mean with shower curtains? lile plasric sheet on tje inside? and im fna buy a ficus for main centra plant and to add base weigh thn put his smaller potted plat on the base also. will i need fake hanging plants goin dwn rhe side in order for him to drink? and spray him 2-3 times a day last 1an hour nefore light out? can i add in a trellis like climbing frame either side and fix them woth wooden vine crossmembers. any types of wood or steing ect i cannot use? like is bamboo shoots ok


 You need cacium, calcium with D3 and a multi vit all seperate. benton is trying t say put shower curtais around the sides so water from spraying doesn not reach the walls.

I would use some trellis to add more climbing areas and you will need plastic plants on the sides to give more cover.


----------



## benton1576

You shouldnt feed him so late. Its not good for him, if he hasnt eaten them by teas time take them out. Also, try not to water too late, you want the cage to dry out before the lights go out. If its constantly wet and humid it could cause him respiritory problems. The shower surtain should be placed on the inside, just use zip ties to hold it in place, obviously poke a hole through to attach it to the mesh. you shouldnt really need plants for the sides, he will be comfortable in a nice big bushy ficus. Dont use bambboo, they cant grip it properly and he might fall. A trellis is a good idea. It will help hold the shower curtain in place, give you something to attach his branches to and provide him with somethig to climb up. Remember though the more you put in, the more you have to clean. If you dont want him climbing across the roof then just make sure he cant reach it, they can stand on there back legs. use calcium with every feed, 2 times a month use calcium with D3, 2 times a month use the multivit. I use reptivite without D3 for the multivit.


----------



## Dan Trafford

*8 month old panther not moving from his bed*

Hi this might be a problem it might not. I moved my panther from his small baby viv to his vivexotic AX24 nearly 2 weeks ago. He has been fine in it and regularly wandered around it. He has not got out of his hanging leaves where he sleeps for 3-4 days now. He still eats and drinks. He still displays and puffs up if he gets mad. Basking spot is at 90deg and ambient temp at other side of viv where his bed is floats around 75deg. He hasn't always slept here either. I think he chose this once he found it after about a week. He has T5 uv lamp and is fed a choice of crix and hoppers all dusted in calcium every feed and multivit 1 feed per week. He has poo'd but less than normal and has a towel as substrate. His eyes are bright and not sunken and very mobile. Viv is misted once in a morning and once at about 6pm and has a dripper all day in between. Has anybody else had this? And can you see if I am doing anything wrong from above?


----------



## benton1576

Everything from what you have described sounds ok. Perhaps he just likes the temps better in that area. Meybe theres more UV light there and hes enjoying it. Have you moved his cage to a different area of the house, perhaps hes being disturbed more?


----------



## Dan Trafford

benton1576 said:


> Everything from what you have described sounds ok. Perhaps he just likes the temps better in that area. Meybe theres more UV light there and hes enjoying it. Have you moved his cage to a different area of the house, perhaps hes being disturbed more?


The large viv is in a different room which I knew might bother him but I had no choice. But he acted fine for the first week. I will reduce the traffic in that area to a minimum then even though there isn't much anyway. Monitor his pooing and see if that increases. Perhaps he's just in a boo as I suspected but I won't write off illness yet.


----------



## Bradley

Dan Trafford said:


> Hi this might be a problem it might not. I moved my panther from his small baby viv to his vivexotic AX24 nearly 2 weeks ago. He has been fine in it and regularly wandered around it. He has not got out of his hanging leaves where he sleeps for 3-4 days now. He still eats and drinks. He still displays and puffs up if he gets mad. Basking spot is at 90deg and ambient temp at other side of viv where his bed is floats around 75deg. He hasn't always slept here either. I think he chose this once he found it after about a week. He has T5 uv lamp and is fed a choice of crix and hoppers all dusted in calcium every feed and multivit 1 feed per week. He has poo'd but less than normal and has a towel as substrate. His eyes are bright and not sunken and very mobile. Viv is misted once in a morning and once at about 6pm and has a dripper all day in between. Has anybody else had this? And can you see if I am doing anything wrong from above?


Yep maybe there is more uv in that area. regarding supplements you only need to use multivitamin twice a month. You also need calcium with d3 to use twice a month aswell.


----------



## Bradley

Another picture of Gilbert sleeping tonight. he suddenly decided he wanted to shed just before bed so here you can see he is starting to so should be over by tomorrow night! bright colours tomorrow!


----------



## Dan Trafford

Bradley said:


> Yep maybe there is more uv in that area. regarding supplements you only need to use multivitamin twice a month. You also need calcium with d3 to use twice a month aswell.


Sorry I do have D3 supplement too I forgot to mention that and I will cut back on the multivit. I don't think there is more UV there as it is lower down and his is in the leaves.


----------



## benton1576

Bradley said:


> Another picture of Gilbert sleeping tonight. he suddenly decided he wanted to shed just before bed so here you can see he is starting to so should be over by tomorrow night! bright colours tomorrow!
> image


Hes a very good looking boy with the strangest markings! Bet you cant wait for his new colours to come through! Is the plant to the left about to shed too as its looking a bit cloudy! lol


----------



## Reptile Stef

Guys quick question got a reptile room with a spare home made wardrobe in which is 8foot long by 3foot deep by 7foot high I have an adult pair of bb ambilobes which have large reptibreeze set ups I'm thinking of making the large wardrobe into a chameleon enclosure just need some advice on it.

Thanks guys


----------



## azz0703

benton1576 said:


> You shouldnt feed him so late. Its not good for him, if he hasnt eaten them by teas time take them out. Also, try not to water too late, you want the cage to dry out before the lights go out. If its constantly wet and humid it could cause him respiritory problems. The shower surtain should be placed on the inside, just use zip ties to hold it in place, obviously poke a hole through to attach it to the mesh. you shouldnt really need plants for the sides, he will be comfortable in a nice big bushy ficus. Dont use bambboo, they cant grip it properly and he might fall. A trellis is a good idea. It will help hold the shower curtain in place, give you something to attach his branches to and provide him with somethig to climb up. Remember though the more you put in, the more you have to clean. If you dont want him climbing across the roof then just make sure he cant reach it, they can stand on there back legs. use calcium with every feed, 2 times a month use calcium with D3, 2 times a month use the multivit. I use reptivite without D3 for the multivit.


ok so ill buy anybrand supplements this is ok? and ill not feed him in the evenings also ill just throw a couple in im the mormings. ill skip tomorow buy saturday ill add 3in see how he goes. in regards to spdaying with water. i thought this is key/viral and needs ro be damp a lot. or have i mis understood or been misinformed? is spraying only neccesary to wet the leaves ext so he can drink or is it needed to provide a alight humidity but too humid is bad? also when i apray can i spray on him alighty the mist like you would a gecko as it helps aoften lose slin and helps shedding? ill get the arcadia set up next week for defdo and ill move him over this weekend. no bamboo then. smaller thinner rugfed branches thay he cn grip yes. i spose i can always add to it. is it necxesaty to xut holes in the caginv to attach items such as hangin leaves or is there a diff methos


----------



## kopstar

Suarez from last week, still growing..


----------



## Bradley

benton1576 said:


> Hes a very good looking boy with the strangest markings! Bet you cant wait for his new colours to come through! Is the plant to the left about to shed too as its looking a bit cloudy! lol


He is great and does have some storage markings! That plant is a plastic ficus that needs a good wash! Will sort it tomorrow when I do the chameleon cleanout! Initially didn't want a sambava but so glad I did get him! Especially as he was originally from muji!


----------



## Bradley

Reptile Stef said:


> Guys quick question got a reptile room with a spare home made wardrobe in which is 8foot long by 3foot deep by 7foot high I have an adult pair of bb ambilobes which have large reptibreeze set ups I'm thinking of making the large wardrobe into a chameleon enclosure just need some advice on it.
> 
> Thanks guys


You could use this as a cage but you may need to add ventilation! Obviously it could only be used for one of them though unless you partitioned it off and had one either side and each would still have more than enough space!


----------



## Jakenicholls

hi, my ambilobe panther hasn't been eating for the past 3 or so days, he is around 14/15 weeks old, i usually put around 12 crickets in for him, dusted properly, fed him some meal worms for the first time on the weekend, any ideas what i should do?


----------



## Reptile Stef

I was thinking of use in mesh at the front for ventilation and splitin it into two large tanks


----------



## Bradley

Jakenicholls said:


> hi, my ambilobe panther hasn't been eating for the past 3 or so days, he is around 14/15 weeks old, i usually put around 12 crickets in for him, dusted properly, fed him some meal worms for the first time on the weekend, any ideas what i should do?


Only White mealworms should be fed so if you have been feeding alot of brown worms he may be impacted. See if he will eat in the next few days and if he foes to the toilet. If he doesn't eat then dont show him food for a few days the introduce crickets and locusts again as he may be hungry. Try not to feed mealworms though!:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Reptile Stef said:


> I was thinking of use in mesh at the front for ventilation and splitin it into two large tanks


That would work great!! :2thumb:


----------



## Jakenicholls

Bradley said:


> Only White mealworms should be fed so if you have been feeding alot of brown worms he may be impacted. See if he will eat in the next few days and if he foes to the toilet. If he doesn't eat then dont show him food for a few days the introduce crickets and locusts again as he may be hungry. Try not to feed mealworms though!:2thumb:


oh crap! i heard that about brown mealworms i just realised.. well, atleast i know for future, what is harmful about brown mealworms do you know? and ok then, thanks


----------



## Bradley

Jakenicholls said:


> oh crap! i heard that about brown mealworms i just realised.. well, atleast i know for future, what is harmful about brown mealworms do you know? and ok then, thanks


The White mealworms are freshly shed meanig they are soft! Brown ones have mainly a hard outer shell which makes up most of their body. This can cause blockages in the chameleons insides which can cause problems. You can use morio worms in moderation though!


----------



## collielynn

What a cracker he is :flrt: Suarez that is, just in case you was wondering!

Lynn


----------



## Jakenicholls

can locusts be used as a staple as well as crickets or not? and what should i gutload crickets/locusts with, at the moment im just putting in some grated carrot for the crickets, ill be getting some mini locusts tomorrow.


----------



## remzy

Does she look up the duff or is it just me


----------



## benton1576

azz0703 said:


> ok so ill buy anybrand supplements this is ok? and ill not feed him in the evenings also ill just throw a couple in im the mormings. ill skip tomorow buy saturday ill add 3in see how he goes. in regards to spdaying with water. i thought this is key/viral and needs ro be damp a lot. or have i mis understood or been misinformed? is spraying only neccesary to wet the leaves ext so he can drink or is it needed to provide a alight humidity but too humid is bad? also when i apray can i spray on him alighty the mist like you would a gecko as it helps aoften lose slin and helps shedding? ill get the arcadia set up next week for defdo and ill move him over this weekend. no bamboo then. smaller thinner rugfed branches thay he cn grip yes. i spose i can always add to it. is it necxesaty to xut holes in the caginv to attach items such as hangin leaves or is there a diff methos


You can use any brand of suppliments, but there are some that stand out from the rest. Reptivite is one of the good multivits out there, as far as calcium is concerned im afraid ive no idea as i live in Germany and buy different products to UK. Spraying the cage is an absolute must, but you have to let it dry out in between mistings and evenings. The humidity in your house is probably around 30-40%, meaning your cage will be roughly that without misting. You dont need to cut holes to attach anything, you can use the metal wire with plastic coating that you get wrapped around cords when you buy new electrical items, like your T5 control unit, and feed it through the mesh. Also, the small plastic zip ties fit through the mesh. I personally use custom built wooden vivs for my chameleons and screw items in there such as branches and vines. then i seal arounfd the screw to ensure its water tight. Ive almost finished my chameleon room, posting pics later!


----------



## benton1576

remzy said:


> Does she look up the duff or is it just me image


Post some better pics. its hard to tell, she could just be over weight. Hold the male near to her and watch how she reacts, if she gapes and turns dark then she is.


----------



## remzy

She is constantly dark during the day the male and female lived together p until I got them 2 weeks ago and seperated them so they don't react to each other as normally they would can Bradley repost the links to he t5 lighting hoping to switch over soon


----------



## Bradley

remzy said:


> She is constantly dark during the day the male and female lived together p until I got them 2 weeks ago and seperated them so they don't react to each other as normally they would can Bradley repost the links to he t5 lighting hoping to switch over soon


 Here they are:
Light for a 24 inch cage: Arcadia T5 D3+ Reptile Lamp 24W - Surrey Pet Supplies
Controller: Arcadia Electronic T5 Controller 24-39W (ACE1U5) - Surrey Pet Supplies
reflector: Arcadia T5 Reflector 22 inch - Surrey Pet Supplies
remember if you go for the D3+ it should be used outside the mesh. if you want to use it inside i cage i would use the D3 (6%) bulb as it has no mesh it needs to go through!


----------



## elzys panther chameleon

Hey guys bradly i now have a thermastat controllernow and a heat bulb which is ceramic I also replaced his uvb bulb so all are new how do i up load pics in to the room


----------



## remzy

Go to Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket create a account upload the pics then click on the Mage will give you aload of code copy the image code and paste it in this forum if on a I device download photo bucket app and do same 

________________________
Essex chameleons on Facebook


----------



## azz0703

benton1576 said:


> You can use any brand of suppliments, but there are some that stand out from the rest. Reptivite is one of the good multivits out there, as far as calcium is concerned im afraid ive no idea as i live in Germany and buy different products to UK. Spraying the cage is an absolute must, but you have to let it dry out in between mistings and evenings. The humidity in your house is probably around 30-40%, meaning your cage will be roughly that without misting. You dont need to cut holes to attach anything, you can use the metal wire with plastic coating that you get wrapped around cords when you buy new electrical items, like your T5 control unit, and feed it through the mesh. Also, the small plastic zip ties fit through the mesh. I personally use custom built wooden vivs for my chameleons and screw items in there such as branches and vines. then i seal arounfd the screw to ensure its water tight. Ive almost finished my chameleon room, posting pics later!


Ok rhanks a lot i got exo terfa calcium and calcium woth d3. Shal i use calcium every feed like e2d then calcium with d3 1x per week? And ill fix my items inside like tht. going to buy a ficus or umbrella plant tomorow whats bezt? And in regards to t5 ive just been told t512% is too much for my cham:/ and i shud use t8 6%uv bulb?:/ hes eating locuat well any way he scoffed 2 with calcoum on an hour ago even got one on video! ill feed him in the mornings from now on rho. and in reagrds to slraying with water shal i do it 2x a day morning before work then when i get in from wrk? so being dry is essential? and would a big dripper bd a good idea mayne dripping down near basing lamp in new set ip? or is the spraying 2x a day enough for him to drink?


----------



## azz0703

just had the buggwr out and he didnt half give s fuss tryna bite me lol. he seemed to walk on my hand tht had a sock on it tho but as soon as i try stroke his back he goes mad. whats tje best way to tame him or get him out/hold him?


----------



## Jakenicholls

Are locusts good to be using as a staple diet for a almost 4 month old panther?


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> Ok rhanks a lot i got exo terfa calcium and calcium woth d3. Shal i use calcium every feed like e2d then calcium with d3 1x per week? And ill fix my items inside like tht. going to buy a ficus or umbrella plant tomorow whats bezt? And in regards to t5 ive just been told t512% is too much for my cham:/ and i shud use t8 6%uv bulb?:/ hes eating locuat well any way he scoffed 2 with calcoum on an hour ago even got one on video! ill feed him in the mornings from now on rho. and in reagrds to slraying with water shal i do it 2x a day morning before work then when i get in from wrk? so being dry is essential? and would a big dripper bd a good idea mayne dripping down near basing lamp in new set ip? or is the spraying 2x a day enough for him to drink?


Calcium shoule be used at every feeding apart from one per week. on the day without calcium you need to use calcium with D3 or a multivitamin.

You can choose whatever you want as regards to plants, Ficus is noce and bushy but you might be able to find some good umbrella plants.

If you are using the uv bulb above the mesh You should use a 12% T5 but if you use the bulb inside (which would be hard to do with a reptibreeze) You would only need the 6%. many people are still not that informed about the new T5 lamps and it now doesnt really depend on the type of animal you are keeping. It depends on enclosure type and what stuff you have in it. Even if I was using the t8 bulbs inside a cage though I would have still used a 12%!

You can spary twice a day at the times you mentioned! it is important the chameleon has peaks of higher humidity and times when the enclosure has dried out.

I would reccomend a dripper as my chameleons dont really drink from spraying, spraying is mainly for humidity. my chameleons like to sit and drink from the dripper, so yes it would be a good idea to get one!


----------



## Bradley

Jakenicholls said:


> Are locusts good to be using as a staple diet for a almost 4 month old panther?


Locusts are a great staple for a panther chameleon. aslong as they are well gutloaded and supplemented correctlu (using calciu, calcium with D3 twice a month and a multivitamin twice a month) they make great feeders!


----------



## azz0703

Bradley said:


> Calcium shoule be used at every feeding apart from one per week. on the day without calcium you need to use calcium with D3 or a multivitamin.
> 
> You can choose whatever you want as regards to plants, Ficus is noce and bushy but you might be able to find some good umbrella plants.
> 
> If you are using the uv bulb above the mesh You should use a 12% T5 but if you use the bulb inside (which would be hard to do with a reptibreeze) You would only need the 6%. many people are still not that informed about the new T5 lamps and it now doesnt really depend on the type of animal you are keeping. It depends on enclosure type and what stuff you have in it. Even if I was using the t8 bulbs inside a cage though I would have still used a 12%!
> 
> You can spary twice a day at the times you mentioned! it is important the chameleon has peaks of higher humidity and times when the enclosure has dried out.
> 
> I would reccomend a dripper as my chameleons dont really drink from spraying, spraying is mainly for humidity. my chameleons like to sit and drink from the dripper, so yes it would be a good idea to get one!


right so umbrella and ficus are ok. mayne i cud get 1 of each! and have them side by side in the reptibreeze. ok bulb is gna be 12% and i rang surrey pets and gna order the 60cm arcadia canopy with bulb on monday i habe seen him drink off yhe glass and leaves after spraying which is good so approx calcium 2x a week thne 1x with d3. in rwgards ro big dripper shal i get the smallee sixed ine or bigger? and do i place a cup/bowl under where it drops off to xatch the wster? also hw shal i set up my base of the reptibreez? a towel or plastic sheeting or just sot yhe potted planrs on plates? it actually has an acrylic base plate but what should i use in top?


----------



## Jakenicholls

What's best to gut load locusts?


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> right so umbrella and ficus are ok. mayne i cud get 1 of each! and have them side by side in the reptibreeze. ok bulb is gna be 12% and i rang surrey pets and gna order the 60cm arcadia canopy with bulb on monday i habe seen him drink off yhe glass and leaves after spraying which is good so approx calcium 2x a week thne 1x with d3. in rwgards ro big dripper shal i get the smallee sixed ine or bigger? and do i place a cup/bowl under where it drops off to xatch the wster? also hw shal i set up my base of the reptibreez? a towel or plastic sheeting or just sot yhe potted planrs on plates? it actually has an acrylic base plate but what should i use in top?


You need to use pure calcium on all feedlots apart from one! You also need a multivitamin supplement' 

You can use a bowl under the dripper. The size you get is up to you!

The cage comes with an acrylic base. I use a tray from homebase that sits in the bottom and cathches all the water!


----------



## Bradley

Jakenicholls said:


> What's best to gut load locusts?


You can gutload with lettuce and leafy vegetables. You can also use dandelion leaves and grass from chemical free areas!


----------



## azz0703

Bradley said:


> You need to use pure calcium on all feedlots apart from one! You also need a multivitamin supplement'
> 
> You can use a bowl under the dripper. The size you get is up to you!
> 
> The cage comes with an acrylic base. I use a tray from homebase that sits in the bottom and cathches all the water!


rught so will he drink directly from the dripping tubse or does it need to go onto leaves? also how many locust a day or eod should mine be eating i mean he eat 2with calcium last nite 5pm then i just put 2in thiw morning woth calcium and d3and hes eaten them already lol. should i try anotjer 2?


----------



## kopstar

azz0703 said:


> rught so will he drink directly from the dripping tubse or does it need to go onto leaves? also how many locust a day or eod should mine be eating i mean he eat 2with calcium last nite 5pm then i just put 2in thiw morning woth calcium and d3and hes eaten them already lol. should i try anotjer 2?


He may drink from the dripping tube but always better to have it dripping onto leaves so he has options. I also try to get all my lizards used to drinking from a syringe so that if I ever have to administer vitamins and medicines it can be done with minimum stress as they're used to a syringe.


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> rught so will he drink directly from the dripping tubse or does it need to go onto leaves? also how many locust a day or eod should mine be eating i mean he eat 2with calcium last nite 5pm then i just put 2in thiw morning woth calcium and d3and hes eaten them already lol. should i try anotjer 2?


As above with regards to dripping. Mine get fed three adult locusts every other day with various worms and bits thrown in aswell a couple of times a week. You could do 4 locusts every other day. its really how much the chameeon wants to eat.


----------



## azz0703

cheers giys. ill chuck 2more in so hes got 4 and ill do 4 e2d then if hes eating them all right away ill put an exrra 1-2in so he can find them through day shud i also use some of these waxworms in his dish like 2? and im gna go buy a plant today whats tje essemtial i need to do to clean it. sit it in the bath and shower it all over rubning what i can wirh my hands?


----------



## elzys panther chameleon

remzy said:


> Go to Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket create a account upload the pics then click on the Mage will give you aload of code copy the image code and paste it in this forum if on a I device download photo bucket app and do same
> 
> ________________________
> Essex chameleons on Facebook


<a href="Pictures by elzy1988 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w519/elzy1988/IMAG0081-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket Android App"></a>

<a href="Pictures by elzy1988 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w519/elzy1988/IMAG0082-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket Android App"></a>


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> cheers giys. ill chuck 2more in so hes got 4 and ill do 4 e2d then if hes eating them all right away ill put an exrra 1-2in so he can find them through day shud i also use some of these waxworms in his dish like 2? and im gna go buy a plant today whats tje essemtial i need to do to clean it. sit it in the bath and shower it all over rubning what i can wirh my hands?


Put the plant in the shower and give it a good wash and cover the soil with large stones. I would only give 1 waxworm a week as they can become addicted and not eat anything else. I had this happen with my yemen but with morio worms.


----------



## azz0703

Bradley said:


> Put the plant in the shower and give it a good wash and cover the soil with large stones. I would only give 1 waxworm a week as they can become addicted and not eat anything else. I had this happen with my yemen but with morio worms.


right so just wash it through with shower water. yeah ill get some pebbles. also should i buy a coupel tall plants or just 1in the centre? I like the pic of ura with 2in and also tht othee plant was cool is tht an umbrella plant? Hoping to get him in today so basic needs fpr set up are the tall plants and attatch vines so he cn het to basking spot? I have issues with the lucky repile combo thermo/hygro aswell it says you can place the sensores exteranlly?:/


----------



## azz0703

Can i use a palm tree??? Its approx 2.7feet high atm


----------



## remzy

elzys panther chameleon said:


> <a href="Pictures by elzy1988 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w519/elzy1988/IMAG0081-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket Android App"></a>
> 
> <a href="Pictures by elzy1988 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w519/elzy1988/IMAG0082-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket Android App"></a>


 Ute guy what is he again


----------



## eddiedwards

I'm new to the forum and I own chameleons, so I thought I would have a read of "the chameleon thread" after about 5 pages I went to the last page and realised there is over 200 pages and a lot of chameleon owners, proud to be one.


----------



## remzy

Yep Eddie there is a lot of us out there it amazing how chameleons have taken off in this country this forum full of a lot of helpfull guys and girls so any problems queries feel free to post away 

_________________________
Essex chameleons on Facebook


----------



## azz0703

Ficus golden king at my local b and q 20quid!!! Cz apparwntly comes with ceramic pot worth 10.99 i saod so if i dnt wnt the pot its half price? He said no lol. but i did get a willow folding trellis fpr 1pound cz it was from a damaged fence panel. is rhis safe to use? Should i wash it in shower firsf then leave to dry? Advice on plant would be gpod i wanred hkm in ronight but migyt jave to wait


----------



## Bradley

The trellsi will be fine to use. The price of some plants are quite high especially for the bigger ones, that is why I use a large plastic ficus. apparently tesco have ones for £10 that are quite large which would be good in your cage.

I hve just bought a passion flower plant for each of my cages. hopefully it will cover the trellis and give more places for the chameleons to drink from and provide a bit of colour!

Also see a chameleon in a shop today drinking from a water bowl!


----------



## azz0703

Bradley said:


> The trellsi will be fine to use. The price of some plants are quite high especially for the bigger ones, that is why I use a large plastic ficus. apparently tesco have ones for £10 that are quite large which would be good in your cage.
> 
> I hve just bought a passion flower plant for each of my cages. hopefully it will cover the trellis and give more places for the chameleons to drink from and provide a bit of colour!
> 
> Also see a chameleon in a shop today drinking from a water bowl!


But is the ficus goldwn king ok? And also saw an areca palm in ikea looked realg bushy and good i googled it n it came up on a site sagin it was safe but the site dodnt have a subheading for temen chameleons


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> But is the ficus goldwn king ok? And also saw an areca palm in ikea looked realg bushy and good i googled it n it came up on a site sagin it was safe but the site dodnt have a subheading for temen chameleons


If its safe for chameleons its safe for all species. I wouldnt have palms really as they dont have horizontal branches. That ficus is the one you want! i would take a look in tesco.


----------



## azz0703

Bradley said:


> If its safe for chameleons its safe for all species. I wouldnt have palms really as they dont have horizontal branches. That ficus is the one you want! i would take a look in tesco.


So all species of ficus is safe inc golden king? Its kinda the same as wht hes gt now if nt actually tje same. green leaves with a creamy edge. so ficus os the better centre plant. also about the willow trellis it has barl coming off shiuld i remove this lose surface barl first before putting in?think ill prdwr arcadia unit next week and tht should make it a complete new set up. Also get a big dripper with a bowl you say to catch rhe water droplets?


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> So all species of ficus is safe inc golden king? Its kinda the same as wht hes gt now if nt actually tje same. green leaves with a creamy edge. so ficus os the better centre plant. also about the willow trellis it has barl coming off shiuld i remove this lose surface barl first before putting in?think ill prdwr arcadia unit next week and tht should make it a complete new set up. Also get a big dripper with a bowl you say to catch rhe water droplets?


YEp that ficus will be fine as a large centre plant. The trellis is up to you how you want it really. I would get a bowl to catch the drips so yondont flood the bottom of the cage.


----------



## elzys panther chameleon

remzy said:


> Ute guy what is he again


He is a nosey b panther cham 1year old


----------



## remzy

Ok has anyone actually ever been bitten by their chameleon


----------



## Bradley

remzy said:


> Ok has anyone actually ever been bitten by their chameleon


I have! Doesnt draw blood but they just clamp on for a second!


----------



## eddiedwards

Yes my veiled bit me before, made me jump more than anything.


----------



## benton1576

It can draw blood! look at this. Redirect Notice


----------



## Bexzini

benton1576 said:


> It can draw blood! look at this. Redirect Notice


:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## azz0703

Yep my yemen regualrly tries to vite me and leaves a teiangle mark:/ lol and just fitted a big dripper in his exo terra hes lovin it! Drinkin like a fish. i noticed each time icsprayed he was drinking and due to him having powder on every feed i thought hed become more thristy just like we would. also just built his xl reptibreeze. its massive!:/ still need a centre palnt before i swap him into it. looked a yesvo with no joy so looks like ill buy the ficus golden king from b and q.


----------



## benton1576

azz0703 said:


> Yep my yemen regualrly tries to vite me and leaves a teiangle mark:/ lol and just fitted a big dripper in his exo terra hes lovin it! Drinkin like a fish. i noticed each time icsprayed he was drinking and due to him having powder on every feed i thought hed become more thristy just like we would. also just built his xl reptibreeze. its massive!:/ still need a centre palnt before i swap him into it. looked a yesvo with no joy so looks like ill buy the ficus golden king from b and q.


You should take a look aound some other shops first mate, Asda, Sainsburys etc. They will be half the price of B&Q.


----------



## remzy

Damn u gotta be unlucky for that bite lol I thought they just head butted and hissed lol but I always adhere to there warning and back off just wondered if anyone did but that bite looked nasty


----------



## benton1576

Yeah, i think the guy more than likely pulled away from it, that would tear the skin. Ive been bitten by a large Pardalis male and it didnt draw blood, just hurt a lot!:lol2:


----------



## benton1576

Ive got some more pics on the way of my Faly male, Masoala male and my cage setups. Just gotta upload them to photobucket first. Faly is looking amazing by the way, these T5 Lights are really bringing his colours out.


----------



## ryuk

lost our little guy a few weeks ago, house ain't the same without him.


----------



## benton1576

RIP Earl. He was a good lookin boy!


----------



## benton1576

A few cages, 2 of them are empty, waiting for my Faly female to grow and perhaps something else in the other cage, trying to convince the wife to let me get Mitsio!!!










Heres Zeus, my Masoala male looking a little bit annoyed i woke him up!










And lastly my Nosy Faly Male, Still thinking of a cool name for him.


----------



## Bradley

Cages look great! What sizes are they in feet and inches? Like the drainage! What uv are you using on them?


----------



## benton1576

Bradley said:


> Cages look great! What sizes are they in feet and inches? Like the drainage! What uv are you using on them?


Thanks mate. They are 50x50x100cm, not sure what that is in inches. The drainage works an absolute treat, well worth getting the design right.

Im using Arcadia T5 d3+ UV with homemade reflectors and normal 60w equivelent halogen housebulbs, bought a stack load from ebay for a tenner!


----------



## Bradley

benton1576 said:


> Thanks mate. They are 50x50x100cm, not sure what that is in inches. The drainage works an absolute treat, well worth getting the design right.
> 
> Im using Arcadia T5 d3+ UV with homemade reflectors and normal 60w equivelent halogen housebulbs, bought a stack load from ebay for a tenner!


The arcadia lights really are great! Are you keeping the parsons in the same?


----------



## benton1576

No mate, ive got the parsons in reptibreeze cages, using exo terra reptiglo 5.0 as their UV requirements are next to none. Its also better to maintain the lower temperatures they require.


----------



## benton1576

Forgot to say, im currently working on a few designs for the parsons cages, and probably will be replacing the lights with T5 but 6% rather than 12%. Parsons humidity is higher and they require a lot more watering than Pardalis.


----------



## azz0703

benton1576 said:


> You should take a look aound some other shops first mate, Asda, Sainsburys etc. They will be half the price of B&Q.


Ive looked in asfa. sainsburys and tesco not found s sigle tging. guess ill just take the plunge it needs to be done. Oh also the big dripper came with a sample of wster purifier. should i continue to buy/use it?


----------



## Bradley

benton1576 said:


> Forgot to say, im currently working on a few designs for the parsons cages, and probably will be replacing the lights with T5 but 6% rather than 12%. Parsons humidity is higher and they require a lot more watering than Pardalis.


What are the cages made of? Is it plastic? Would love to build some like that!


----------



## benton1576

Bradley said:


> What are the cages made of? Is it plastic? Would love to build some like that!


I made them from contiboard and sealed the edges to make sure they are watertight. The bottom is made from PVC foamboard with holes drilled for drainage into the cat litter trays underneath. The top is aluminium mesh stapled to the contiboard and the doors are made from aluminium framed flyscreen, with magnetic tape to hold them in place and create a perfect seal to stop crix etc escaping.


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> Ive looked in asfa. sainsburys and tesco not found s sigle tging. guess ill just take the plunge it needs to be done. Oh also the big dripper came with a sample of wster purifier. should i continue to buy/use it?


Best just to get the one from b and q! You don't need to use the water purifier!


----------



## benton1576

azz0703 said:


> Ive looked in asfa. sainsburys and tesco not found s sigle tging. guess ill just take the plunge it needs to be done. Oh also the big dripper came with a sample of wster purifier. should i continue to buy/use it?


Youcan use it if you want mate, but i wouldnt waste your money buying it, just boil water to get out bacteria, impurities, chlorine etc and let it cool.


----------



## Bradley

benton1576 said:


> Youcan use it if you want mate, but i wouldnt waste your money buying it, just boil water to get out bacteria, impurities, chlorine etc and let it cool.


I don't even boil the water. It don't even get rod of chlorine now as they pun it in in tablet form and not as a gas sonit will only kill bacteria.


----------



## benton1576

I just dont trust German water so i boil to be on the safe side! I play safe rather than sorry. Its personal preference really. I also dont mist my chams with cold water, i mix 4L preboiled but cold with 1.5L boiling from the kettle. My chams prefer it that way, they actually move into it for a shower whilst im misting the cages!:lol2:


----------



## Bradley

benton1576 said:


> I just dont trust German water so i boil to be on the safe side! I play safe rather than sorry. Its personal preference really. I also dont mist my chams with cold water, i mix 4L preboiled but cold with 1.5L boiling from the kettle. My chams prefer it that way, they actually move into it for a shower whilst im misting the cages!:lol2:


I use hot when I hand mist and in drippers but due to a misting system being used i cant heat the resovoir!


----------



## nads

benton1576 said:


> I just dont trust German water so i boil to be on the safe side! I play safe rather than sorry. Its personal preference really. I also dont mist my chams with cold water, i mix 4L preboiled but cold with 1.5L boiling from the kettle. My chams prefer it that way, they actually move into it for a shower whilst im misting the cages!:lol2:


 I don't trust uk southern water either! i only ever use pre-boiled,also buy bottled spring water in bulk for my scaly friends:whistling2: Only the best for my babies:2thumb:
vicky


----------



## benton1576

Bradley said:


> I use hot when I hand mist and in drippers but due to a misting system being used i cant heat the resovoir!


Have you tried putting an aquarium heater in there set to the top temp? Ive heard it can take the chill off the water!


----------



## Bradley

benton1576 said:


> Have you tried putting an aquarium heater in there set to the top temp? Ive heard it can take the chill off the water!


Dont really want the extra electricity! The water is room temp and isnt cold and they seem to not mind so should be ok! Misting system is alot easier though even if i do only have two cages :lol2:


----------



## benton1576

Bradley said:


> Dont really want the extra electricity! The water is room temp and isnt cold and they seem to not mind so should be ok! Misting system is alot easier though even if i do only have two cages :lol2:


Yeah, thats next on my list. Are you running the mistking system?


----------



## benton1576

nads said:


> I don't trust uk southern water either! i only ever use pre-boiled,also buy bottled spring water in bulk for my scaly friends:whistling2: Only the best for my babies:2thumb:
> vicky


Lol. Are you breeding Nosy Mitsio? if so can you post a few pics of the male so i can try to convince the wife of how amazing they are! She hasnt quite given in yet! lol


----------



## nads

benton1576 said:


> Lol. Are you breeding Nosy Mitsio? if so can you post a few pics of the male so i can try to convince the wife of how amazing they are! She hasnt quite given in yet! lol


Yes,hopefully! female not wanting to know at the mo!She's a good age and size,just waiting for her to be receptive.....watch this space:whistling2:
My male is a stunner:flrt:even if i do say so myself,a big healthy boy,i'll sort some more piccy's(always keen to show him off)

vicky


----------



## Jakenicholls

I'm stuck on how I should give my chameleon it's food, at the moment I'm putting the crickets in a regular size tub for him and resting it on a branch, but he's not eating too many of them, I dont want to just chuck them in because they all seem to go to the bottom of the vivarium and I haven't seen him go down to the bottom at all since I've had him 2weeks ago, any ideas on what I can do? :/


----------



## kopstar

At the moment I put my misting bottle in the airing cupboard between mistings to keep the water warm. The plan was to use an aquarium heater in the reservoir when I get the misting system.

What's the general preference for misting systems, not sure what to go for?


----------



## benton1576

nads said:


> Yes,hopefully! female not wanting to know at the mo!She's a good age and size,just waiting for her to be receptive.....watch this space:whistling2:
> My male is a stunner:flrt:even if i do say so myself,a big healthy boy,i'll sort some more piccy's(always keen to show him off)
> 
> vicky


Brill, look forward to them! If i somehow manage to cinvince the wife to let me get a male, then ill be looking at getting some females for him, hint hint.


----------



## benton1576

Jakenicholls said:


> I'm stuck on how I should give my chameleon it's food, at the moment I'm putting the crickets in a regular size tub for him and resting it on a branch, but he's not eating too many of them, I dont want to just chuck them in because they all seem to go to the bottom of the vivarium and I haven't seen him go down to the bottom at all since I've had him 2weeks ago, any ideas on what I can do? :/


If you have only had him 2 weeks just give him time. Hes probably still adjusting to his new environment. Keep putting them in the tub for him, he will eat when hes hungry and know where to find them! The fact he is eating some of them is a good sign.


----------



## Jakenicholls

benton1576 said:


> If you have only had him 2 weeks just give him time. Hes probably still adjusting to his new environment. Keep putting them in the tub for him, he will eat when hes hungry and know where to find them! The fact he is eating some of them is a good sign.


Alright, thanks! I'll keep you updated as things progress


----------



## nads

Jakenicholls said:


> I'm stuck on how I should give my chameleon it's food, at the moment I'm putting the crickets in a regular size tub for him and resting it on a branch, but he's not eating too many of them, I dont want to just chuck them in because they all seem to go to the bottom of the vivarium and I haven't seen him go down to the bottom at all since I've had him 2weeks ago, any ideas on what I can do? :/


Have you tried hoppers/locusts? chams seem to love them,they also climb all over the branch's/vines in yr viv. How old is your chameleon?what size viv?I.m sure he would go to the bottom to catch the cricks if he was hungry.
Vicky


----------



## Jakenicholls

nads said:


> Have you tried hoppers/locusts? chams seem to love them,they also climb all over the branch's/vines in yr viv. How old is your chameleon?what size viv?I.m sure he would go to the bottom to catch the cricks if he was hungry.
> Vicky


I tried a few locusts for a couple of days, didn't eat a single one of them, he is about 4 months now, 3ft high 2ftdeep and wide.


----------



## nads

Jakenicholls said:


> I tried a few locusts for a couple of days, didn't eat a single one of them, he is about 4 months now, 3ft high 2ftdeep and wide.


 As others have said really.Chams take a while to settle,keep doing what your doing,use a deli cup thats deep enough to contain the crickets.Your chameleon will find them.
Vicky


----------



## Jakenicholls

alright then, thanks


----------



## Bradley

Im currently using the pollywog system. Its a great system just a little noisy so not something you want going off early on a weekend when your in bed! :lol2:


----------



## azz0703

Yeah mine easts locusts for fun 5a time easy im skipping a feed today gna feee him 3-5again tomorow. also he didnt go over to his heatvlamp area this mrning when i turnd it on:/ he stayed watching the water dripper lol. maybe he was stil half asleep. Ans ehats this about warmer water i use room temp water for spraying:/


----------



## Chameleoco

Here are a few pictures of our Nosy Ankarea, these are a blinding locale,and the males get real BIG!!!
We have some youngsters growing on sired by Eric they will be £160 each and ready in 6 -7 weeks.
Cheers
Jamie


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> Here are a few pictures of our Nosy Ankarea, these are a blinding locale,and the males get real BIG!!!
> We have some youngsters growing on sired by Eric they will be £160 each and ready in 6 -7 weeks.
> Cheers
> Jamie


I can vouch for Eric, he's stunning in the flesh! :2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

Cheers Steve,how's suarez coming on?
heres Ghengis the smaller one out of the 2 you chose from:mf_dribble:


----------



## azz0703

Yeah mine easts locusts for fun 5a time easy im skipping a feed today gna feee him 3-5again tomorow. also he didnt go over to his heatvlamp area this mrning when i turnd it on:/ he stayed watching the water dripper lol. maybe he was stil half asleep. Ans ehats this about warmer water i use room temp water for spraying:/


----------



## jayc123

shaka just gives locusts free taxis around his home walked around for at least 10 mins with this non fee paying passenger 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

strange boy made a new friend


----------



## Bradley

Chameleoco said:


> Here are a few pictures of our Nosy Ankarea, these are a blinding locale,and the males get real BIG!!!
> We have some youngsters growing on sired by Eric they will be £160 each and ready in 6 -7 weeks.
> Cheers
> Jamie


He looks great! Loving the red under his chin and the black eye turrets!


----------



## azz0703

Going gettin tht golden king ficus plant from b and q. hes cureently in the new enclosure not fully set up yet what do i do with the plant just rinse it in the shower?? Also is it safe to cut asmall hole in my reptibreeze to put the big dripper in? And hes climbng all the way to the top:/ is this ok? What do i do if he goes upside dwn on the roof? Im sure they thought of this when building it anf it passed safety checks?


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> Going gettin tht golden king ficus plant from b and q. hes cureently in the new enclosure not fully set up yet what do i do with the plant just rinse it in the shower?? Also is it safe to cut asmall hole in my reptibreeze to put the big dripper in? And hes climbng all the way to the top:/ is this ok? What do i do if he goes upside dwn on the roof? Im sure they thought of this when building it anf it passed safety checks?


Just give it a good wash in the shower.

I would just let the water drip throught the mesh but you cancut a small hole if you want. you will also need to sort out where you are going to put the thermostat probe.

He should be fine climbing on the roof. They usually do this in the first few days and then stop! juat make sure your basking light is not resting on the mesh but is abou at inch above it!


----------



## benton1576

Hey guys,

Im searching for some chameleons for a friend of mine here in Germany. Looking for 2.6 Nosy Faly and 2.6 Tamatave. Doesnt matter if they are related, he can trade a few of them for unrelated. You got any Tams left Jamie? Graeme, perhaps you have the Faly's? I will be collecting them in March to bring back over to Germany. Cash on collection, a deposit can be paid if neccessary.


----------



## benton1576

azz0703 said:


> Going gettin tht golden king ficus plant from b and q. hes cureently in the new enclosure not fully set up yet what do i do with the plant just rinse it in the shower?? Also is it safe to cut asmall hole in my reptibreeze to put the big dripper in? And hes climbng all the way to the top:/ is this ok? What do i do if he goes upside dwn on the roof? Im sure they thought of this when building it anf it passed safety checks?


I already told you what to do.:bash:


----------



## azz0703

benton1576 said:


> I already told you what to do.:bash:


Rite gna wash it through nowm also my lamp is dirwctly on the mesh:/ gues when itscin position ill coil the wirecround a nail and have the lamp dangling above the mesh? Gna order arcadia light unit tomorow and it will b here wednesday! hes vwry dark in colour atm and not goin near the heat lamp:/ will the green clips tht hold the plant to bamboo stem be oj to leave on? There on his other smaller ppants and hes nt messed with them also any advoce on positioning of thermomwter and hygrometer


----------



## pippin9050

hi i was just wondering does it hurt a lot when you get bitten by cham
thanks


----------



## azz0703

And my plant says ficus golden king. Bt the crappy leaflet on it says foliage houseplant to which tue back states may be harmful if eaten:/ is this bcos its a generic leaflet thingy and ive washed the plant mw is it safe to go rite in?


----------



## remzy

Any one know of any reptile expo in the Essex area this year any good one will be my first I a expo virgin


----------



## Jakenicholls

Same question as remzy but Birmingham


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> And my plant says ficus golden king. Bt the crappy leaflet on it says foliage houseplant to which tue back states may be harmful if eaten:/ is this bcos its a generic leaflet thingy and ive washed the plant mw is it safe to go rite in?


Will be fine! is only harmful to humans and evn then it isnt.


----------



## Chameleoco

Hi Mark,
I have 2.1 tamataves ready they are around 5 inch snout to vent £150 each.i have 3 more clutches growing on they could be ready for Hamm just need to see a bit closer to the time.
cheers
jamie




benton1576 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im searching for some chameleons for a friend of mine here in Germany. Looking for 2.6 Nosy Faly and 2.6 Tamatave. Doesnt matter if they are related, he can trade a few of them for unrelated. You got any Tams left Jamie? Graeme, perhaps you have the Faly's? I will be collecting them in March to bring back over to Germany. Cash on collection, a deposit can be paid if neccessary.


----------



## azz0703

And to benton/bradley he seems very dark in colour is this normal? Also hes not climbing towards the topanymore and its nearing his lights out/bedtime. ive also swapped the red 50w to a normal white 75w intense exo yerra badking bulb. should i just turn them off as usual obviously with having washed the new ficus its wet/damp. and will he be ok at room twmp? Shud i fix the temp sensors exyernal like stated or inside the enclosure?


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> Cheers Steve,how's suarez coming on?
> heres Ghengis the smaller one out of the 2 you chose from:mf_dribble:


He's doing great Jamie, just oiling up for a shed but you can see the family resemblance! :2thumb:


----------



## azz0703

Guys i have the lucky reptile thermo-hygrometer deluxe pro and have no idea if the 2sensors ho inside the reptibreeze or outside as the term used loosely in external but i think this just refers to the display panel?


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> Hi Mark,
> I have 2.1 tamataves ready they are around 5 inch snout to vent £150 each.i have 3 more clutches growing on they could be ready for Hamm just need to see a bit closer to the time.
> cheers
> jamie


Fatastic!!! ill speak to my friend tomorrow, Hamm would be perfect for him to pickup, or i could collect from the UK in March when im on my way back to Germany. So will you have 2.6 available by then? 

Thanks,

Mark Benton


----------



## benton1576

azz0703 said:


> Guys i have the lucky reptile thermo-hygrometer deluxe pro and have no idea if the 2sensors ho inside the reptibreeze or outside as the term used loosely in external but i think this just refers to the display panel?


Hiya mate, You can put the probes in the cage. How else will you monitor the temps inside if they are out of the cage?

With regards to the plant being wet, dont worry about it, its fine if its wet at night sometimes, just try not to make a habit of it. He is dark in colouration because you have moved him to a new cage. He will take a few days to settle down, possibly even weeks but dont worry, he is 100% better off in his new cage, especially with the T5's, they are unbelievable!!!:2thumb:


----------



## azz0703

benton1576 said:


> Hiya mate, You can put the probes in the cage. How else will you monitor the temps inside if they are out of the cage?
> 
> With regards to the plant being wet, dont worry about it, its fine if its wet at night sometimes, just try not to make a habit of it. He is dark in colouration because you have moved him to a new cage. He will take a few days to settle down, possibly even weeks but dont worry, he is 100% better off in his new cage, especially with the T5's, they are unbelievable!!!:2thumb:


Yeah i thought internal but ones a temp/hygro combo and the other is just a temp. u rekon i put temp 8inches below basking lamp ive set it so his hammock is around 10-12inches below lamp i.e not hugh enough he can stand up and reachroof. but with it being hotter brighter bulb this shud b ok? And then the temp/hygro combo about 2/3down on the rigut hand side?


----------



## Chameleoco

he looks great: victory:would love to see this guy when he see's a female:mf_dribble:


----------



## benton1576

azz0703 said:


> Yeah i thought internal but ones a temp/hygro combo and the other is just a temp. u rekon i put temp 8inches below basking lamp ive set it so his hammock is around 10-12inches below lamp i.e not hugh enough he can stand up and reachroof. but with it being hotter brighter bulb this shud b ok? And then the temp/hygro combo about 2/3down on the rigut hand side?


Sounds good mate. I would seriously consider the PVC tip i gave you to stop him climbing the sides and to the roof under the lamp. It will save you a fortune in vet bills, plus you dont have the worry of him getting burnt!: victory:


----------



## benton1576

More pics of Storm, Nosy Faly - Chameleon Forums

My Nosy Faly Storm, looking good!!!


----------



## Chameleoco

Hi Mark 
Whichever is easier for you and op,we can get them to Hamm no problem free of charge.
fingers crossed we should be able to fulfill the order as long as everything keeps growing at the rate it is:2thumb:
cheers
Jamie









benton1576 said:


> Fatastic!!! ill speak to my friend tomorrow, Hamm would be perfect for him to pickup, or i could collect from the UK in March when im on my way back to Germany. So will you have 2.6 available by then?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark Benton


----------



## benton1576

Brill, Hamm would be better, saves me having to drive all over the UK whilst im home trying to learn my new career! lol. Thanks Jamie. If your interested in Masoala, My friend has babies that hatched 2 weeks ago, price is 400 each. I can make arrangements for him to bring some to Hamm for you, possibly even trade for the Tams!


----------



## benton1576

By the way Jamie, i sent you a PM before asking if i could add your website to my sig, like Muji. Would that be ok with you. Its not to try jump on your reputation, its purely so i can direct people to a very informative site should they have any problems with their chameleons!


----------



## Chameleoco

No Problem,we can do that:2thumb:
I do like the masoala but i am not ready for any new Pardalis at the min thankyou for the offer tho, I have males 5x Ambilobe 2x Sambava 3x Nosy Be, 1x Antahala 1xNosy Ankarea and a Tamatave to keep us busy till summer,i have my eye on a few other species tho which are bit smaller but still cant decide what to get:bash::lol2:
cheers
jamie






benton1576 said:


> Brill, Hamm would be better, saves me having to drive all over the UK whilst im home trying to learn my new career! lol. Thanks Jamie. If your interested in Masoala, My friend has babies that hatched 2 weeks ago, price is 400 each. I can make arrangements for him to bring some to Hamm for you, possibly even trade for the Tams!


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> No Problem,we can do that:2thumb:
> I do like the masoala but i am not ready for any new Pardalis at the min thankyou for the offer tho, I have males 5x Ambilobe 2x Sambava 3x Nosy Be, 1x Antahala 1xNosy Ankarea and a Tamatave to keep us busy till summer,i have my eye on a few other species tho which are bit smaller but still cant decide what to get:bash::lol2:
> cheers
> jamie


Wow, thats a lot of mouths to feed, not to mention babies! No problems, thought id let you know just in case, didnt realise you had so many, i think you need to go to rehab, your a chameleon addict! lol

Furcifer Lateralis seem to be quite popular, and not a lot of people working with them! I had a few that sold almost as quickly as i posted them on a german site!


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> still cant decide what to get:bash::lol2:
> jamie



Lateralis?


----------



## Chameleoco

benton1576 said:


> Wow, thats a lot of mouths to feed, not to mention babies! No problems, thought id let you know just in case, didnt realise you had so many, i think you need to go to rehab, your a chameleon addict! lol
> 
> *Your not wrong there thats without females and babies it gets quite busy here*:whip:*thats why we had to build outback it was getting out of control.*
> *Its too late for rehab that's for quitters *:lol2:
> 
> Furcifer Lateralis seem to be quite popular, and not a lot of people working with them! I had a few that sold almost as quickly as i posted them on a german site!



*I had some wc F. lateralis a few years back but they didnt do too good :devil:


Cheers
Jamie
*


----------



## Chameleoco

*was looking at some Caluma Tigris,they can live in communal groups of upto 6-7 with a mix of males and females,i have been told that males are not defensive towards each other,these do sound interesting to me its just trying to source unrelated groups:bash:*


----------



## benton1576

Lol, nobody likes a quitter! Lateralis do seem to be a bit tricky, i guess its down to how shy they are and so easily stressed. Im gutted im not gonna make it to Hamm in March, it would have been great to finally meet the man in person! :2thumb:I met Muji last september, It was wierd, he knew who i was straight away just by hearing Mr A ask if i was Mark Benton. I only wish i was'nt so nervous about getting my Parsons home or i would have chatted for a few hours/days! lol


----------



## Chameleoco

benton1576 said:


> Lol, nobody likes a quitter! Lateralis do seem to be a bit tricky, i guess its down to how shy they are and so easily stressed. Im gutted im not gonna make it to Hamm in March, it would have been great to finally meet the man in person! :2thumb:I met Muji last september, It was wierd, he knew who i was straight away just by hearing Mr A ask if i was Mark Benton. I only wish i was'nt so nervous about getting my Parsons home or i would have chatted for a few hours/days! lol



:lol2:unfortunately i wont be going to Hamm i am too busy here we have some good friends who will be taking animals over for us:notworthy:
We should be at Donny this summer fingers crossed.

jamie


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> :lol2:unfortunately i wont be going to Hamm i am too busy here we have some good friends who will be taking animals over for us:notworthy:
> We should be at Donny this summer fingers crossed.
> 
> jamie


Cool, well, hopefully ill be back in the UK in time for Donny, perhaps with a table! lol

I sent you a pm mate reference C.Tigris. If a deal goes through, Im happy to pick them up for you, keep hold of them in my spare cages and im happy to bring them to the UK for you, free of charge as im travelling back 18th Feb anyway, just meet me somewhere on route up North so i dont have to drive too far! lol


----------



## Chameleoco

benton1576 said:


> Cool, well, hopefully ill be back in the UK in time for Donny, perhaps with a table! lol
> 
> I sent you a pm mate reference C.Tigris. If a deal goes through, Im happy to pick them up for you, keep hold of them in my spare cages and im happy to bring them to the UK for you, free of charge as im travelling back 18th Feb anyway, just meet me somewhere on route up North so i dont have to drive too far! lol


Thankyou for the offer,but i would like to get them home and settled asap like yourself with the parsonii:2thumb:if we get them our friend will bring them home he only lives 10 mins down the road:no1:


http://www.chameleoco.co.uk/ambilobe.html

here's our ambilobes for 2012 breeding


----------



## azz0703

benton1576 said:


> Sounds good mate. I would seriously consider the PVC tip i gave you to stop him climbing the sides and to the roof under the lamp. It will save you a fortune in vet bills, plus you dont have the worry of him getting burnt!: victory:


Just refresh me on tht pvc tip agen?and howcto attach it. hes nt gone onthe roof yet hes asleep about 2/3down on avine atm Vet bills you say? Armt these designed for chameleons? Is he not safe in it?:/


----------



## benton1576

azz0703 said:


> Just refresh me on tht pvc tip agen?and howcto attach it. hes nt gone onthe roof yet hes asleep about 2/3down on avine atm Vet bills you say? Armt these designed for chameleons? Is he not safe in it?:/


Hes perfectly safe in it, just ive heard of them hanging from the roof and burning themselves. You attach PVC, or any clear plastic really, to the inside of the cage at the top. About 20cm down from the roof, attached to the front, back and sides. This stops him being able to climb to the rood as the plastic is too slippy for him to grip. Just drill a few holes in it and attach with cable ties, should do the trick nicely.


----------



## azz0703

benton1576 said:


> Hes perfectly safe in it, just ive heard of them hanging from the roof and burning themselves. You attach PVC, or any clear plastic really, to the inside of the cage at the top. About 20cm down from the roof, attached to the front, back and sides. This stops him being able to climb to the rood as the plastic is too slippy for him to grip. Just drill a few holes in it and attach with cable ties, should do the trick nicely.


Do you mean like clear soft bag plastic. or a solid state clear plasric like pvc? Or the atuff used in bathrooms thats waterproof? And ive set the heaight of everythingcaboit 20-25cm from the roof. Will he still getvwarm enough from the bulb i mean as it sits raised off the mesh approx 2cm the distance from him to the bulb is approx 25-30cm ill measure ecact later. he did walk towards "the light" tho as soon as i turned heat on this morning currently not sitting on his hammock rather on top of yhe trellis so i may remove hamock and add more vines goin to tht basking area? hes not eaten his 2locust tht habe been in all nite either:/ nw hes in a reptibreeze and its mucj more ventilated how much should i spray at the 2times i previously mentionedm ahould i just spray the centre plant well to all water on tye leaves for him to drink?


----------



## azz0703

Guys my cham is angling his body under the basking lamp and from the top view he looks paper thin!:/ is this normal i mean when ictry pick him up last night he was realy fat and puffym can the just adjust body width to absorb more heat? Also i just saw him munch a locust so hes clearly eating and nt too stressed from new environmwnt


----------



## Dan Trafford

azz0703 said:


> Guys my cham is angling his body under the basking lamp and from the top view he looks paper thin!:/ is this normal i mean when ictry pick him up last night he was realy fat and puffym can the just adjust body width to absorb more heat? Also i just saw him munch a locust so hes clearly eating and nt too stressed from new environmwnt


These guys are the masters of body changes! Puffing up and being large is a sign of stress. They make themselves bigger to look more menacing to potential predators. What I would look for here is his colour when he is calm and basking. If he is dark, then he is likely too cold, if he is lighter and more calm looking then he is fine. How old is he? what breed is he? We need to check that the basking site has the right temp.


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> Do you mean like clear soft bag plastic. or a solid state clear plasric like pvc? Or the atuff used in bathrooms thats waterproof? And ive set the heaight of everythingcaboit 20-25cm from the roof. Will he still getvwarm enough from the bulb i mean as it sits raised off the mesh approx 2cm the distance from him to the bulb is approx 25-30cm ill measure ecact later. he did walk towards "the light" tho as soon as i turned heat on this morning currently not sitting on his hammock rather on top of yhe trellis so i may remove hamock and add more vines goin to tht basking area? hes not eaten his 2locust tht habe been in all nite either:/ nw hes in a reptibreeze and its mucj more ventilated how much should i spray at the 2times i previously mentionedm ahould i just spray the centre plant well to all water on tye leaves for him to drink?


The basking light only needs to be about an inch off the screen so you reach desires temps. You should be getting 90 at the basking spot.


----------



## azz0703

hes a male yemen 14 months old ive had him just over a week, eating fine. and ive seen him o realy bright green and big. as for now hes a darker green colour but not the blacky green he has gone before, bloodyhell hes climbing on the roof!!!! well put his front legs on it then thought no. the trellis stops 18cm from the roof, and his lamp is 20 cm from the top of the trellis where he was basking, its a white 75watt "intense" basking sopt bulb fitted into exo ceramic bulb holder so it directs the heat propperly not just an open bulb. hes currently on the other side mooching about actually climbing the metal mesh above the trellis! should i panick or leave him too it? i mean in the wild this would happen all the time . climbing i mean. should i affix clear thin perspex around the top 4 sides so its slippy like glass and he cannot climb it? or leave him to it?he keeps venturing back down to the top of the trellis though, maybe hes just exploring? oh and ive got the thermo/hygro running but sensors are on outside atm reading 23-21. just placed it inside for a reading where hes been basking, to me it doesnt feel hot enough when i put my hand under to place sensor


----------



## Dan Trafford

azz0703 said:


> hes a male yemen 14 months old ive had him just over a week, eating fine. and ive seen him o realy bright green and big. as for now hes a darker green colour but not the blacky green he has gone before, bloodyhell hes climbing on the roof!!!! well put his front legs on it then thought no. the trellis stops 18cm from the roof, and his lamp is 20 cm from the top of the trellis where he was basking, its a white 75watt "intense" basking sopt bulb fitted into exo ceramic bulb holder so it directs the heat propperly not just an open bulb. hes currently on the other side mooching about actually climbing the metal mesh above the trellis! should i panick or leave him too it? i mean in the wild this would happen all the time . climbing i mean. should i affix clear thin perspex around the top 4 sides so its slippy like glass and he cannot climb it? or leave him to it?he keeps venturing back down to the top of the trellis though, maybe hes just exploring? oh and ive got the thermo/hygro running but sensors are on outside atm reading 23-21. just placed it inside for a reading where hes been basking, to me it doesnt feel hot enough when i put my hand under to place sensor


so he's an adult. Yemens need some ridiculous heat. His basking spot needs to be around 100-110 Faranheit and ambient temp in the rest of the viv 85-95 faranheit. So check those. He is fine climbing, that's what they do, if they fall they have cartilage ribs so they don't break them. Just make sure he cannot burn himself on the heat source, bear in mind he can stand on his back legs. PVC is a good idea. He sounds active though, I'd say he is fine.


----------



## hitmanout2007

hi guys anyone here could point me in the right direction ov getting an adult female chameleon iv also gone into the reptile classifide n put an add in last year but no reply so could ya help me out plz n anyfing else i could do thnak you


----------



## azz0703

Temp under lamp where he van reach is only 29celcius? 29amyway lol. Hes been used to 38 in his old viv bit as this is open air vented its bound to be a lot cooler? Hes just gone back under basling spot and put his head closer to the heat. should i buy a higher wattage bul? This is only 75watts shud i buy hoise bulbs or exo reptile bulbs? In order to make it hotter i need higher wattage correct? Should i go for a 150watt tht way it will warm up a lot more area aswell plus he n thermo regualte by wndering about lile h is doin?


----------



## Dan Trafford

azz0703 said:


> Temp under lamp where he van reach is only 29celcius? 29amyway lol. Hes been used to 38 in his old viv bit as this is open air vented its bound to be a lot cooler? Hes just gone back under basling spot and put his head closer to the heat. should i buy a higher wattage bul? This is only 75watts shud i buy hoise bulbs or exo reptile bulbs? In order to make it hotter i need higher wattage correct? Should i go for a 150watt tht way it will warm up a lot more area aswell plus he n thermo regualte by wndering about lile h is doin?


His basking spot needs to be between 38 and 43 celcius. You are right that because it is mesh it will be harder to keep warmer, but you need to. So yes go out and get a higher wattage bulb but don't waster money on ones made by reptile supply companies as they are no better than the cheap ones you can get from a supermarket. Although I am not sure if you can get over 100w at a supermarket but go have a look. Also you should have it connected to a regulating thermostat so that it doesn't get too hot, that way you can regulate at night too.


----------



## azz0703

Dan Trafford said:


> His basking spot needs to be between 38 and 43 celcius. You are right that because it is mesh it will be harder to keep warmer, but you need to. So yes go out and get a higher wattage bulb but don't waster money on ones made by reptile supply companies as they are no better than the cheap ones you can get from a supermarket. Although I am not sure if you can get over 100w at a supermarket but go have a look. Also you should have it connected to a regulating thermostat so that it doesn't get too hot, that way you can regulate at night too.


Well exo terra 150watt is only 6pound. shud i get 150 or less? Judging from temp a 75watt is reaching what would you say? also at nught i turn both basking lamp and uv off as room temp lowest is 19-20 ive been told overnite this is perfextly normal for them? aslong as it doesnt go 15degrees its good. i may invest in a ceramc lamp nearer to winter tho which gives off no light. he seems happy enuff and eating but i think higher wattage bulbs is good idea i may even try swap it and claim this 75watt is unused lol?


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> Well exo terra 150watt is only 6pound. shud i get 150 or less? Judging from temp a 75watt is reaching what would you say? also at nught i turn both basking lamp and uv off as room temp lowest is 19-20 ive been told overnite this is perfextly normal for them? aslong as it doesnt go 15degrees its good. i may invest in a ceramc lamp nearer to winter tho which gives off no light. he seems happy enuff and eating but i think higher wattage bulbs is good idea i may even try swap it and claim this 75watt is unused lol?


I woul try a 100 watt household bulb first and if this still does not work then get the 150 watt. Anything below about 60 f at night should be heated but anything above this is fine!


----------



## azz0703

Bradley said:


> I woul try a 100 watt household bulb first and if this still does not work then get the 150 watt. Anything below about 60 f at night should be heated but anything above this is fine!


60 being 20degrees in my money? temp confuses me lol im swappin it for the 150bulb this shouldnt be too hot as its a large reptibreeze and also lots of airation i can always try a 20 100watt house bulb too and see which is best at reaching hotter temp needed


----------



## Dan Trafford

To be honest I just use a ceramic heater day and night for the heat source as obviously they have the UV and he is in quite a bright room anyway. Its just easier.


----------



## remzy

Same as Danny ceramics the way forward


----------



## Bradley

I just find the chameleons like to bask under actual light that they associate with the sun in the wild. there is also no need to provide heating at night and is more natural if you do not provide any at all. if your mehod works though stick with it! :2thumb:


----------



## azz0703

Bradley said:


> I just find the chameleons like to bask under actual light that they associate with the sun in the wild. there is also no need to provide heating at night and is more natural if you do not provide any at all. if your mehod works though stick with it! :2thumb:


the mac my glow lamo holder can have is 100watt so i gt tht one and hes currently mooching under it soaking up the heat and light after me building a new bed and moving him in the corner under the wall mounted tv. too much exitement lol. and oh! my arcadio t5pro canopy will be here tomorow!!! comes with 12% d3bulb this is ok for use ontoo of my reptibreeze?


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> the mac my glow lamo holder can have is 100watt so i gt tht one and hes currently mooching under it soaking up the heat and light after me building a new bed and moving him in the corner under the wall mounted tv. too much exitement lol. and oh! my arcadio t5pro canopy will be here tomorow!!! comes with 12% d3bulb this is ok for use ontoo of my reptibreeze?


yep it will be fine to use on top.


----------



## azz0703

just caught thw little hugger upside down on the roof! he soon went bwck on the side. is it safe to leave it a day or 2untill i get materials needed to attatch a plastic ceiling?


----------



## benton1576

Dont attach a plastic ceiling. It will block the UV!!!

Ill break it down for you to make it easier for you to understand.

Take 1 piece of plastic.
Cut 4 strips of 20cm from it.
Cut the ends to make it the same length as the sides, back and front. 
You now have 4 strips of plastic, 20cm deep.
Drill 2 holes in each corner.
Holding the plastic in place, making sure the top edge is touching the ceiling, thread a cable tie through it, from the back, going through the first hole, then out of the second hole so the cable tie is at the back.
Pull the cable tie tight. 
Cut any excess off.
Repeat this until all 4 corners are fixed in place.
Now do the same to the remaining 3 pieces.

Your chameleon will not be able to climb plastic so he cant reach the ceiling of the cage. The ceiling will still be mesh so the UV can penetrate, but now you have a strip of plastic at the top that stops him climbing the mesh and reaching the roof.


----------



## benton1576

Dan Trafford said:


> Also you should have it connected to a regulating thermostat so that it doesn't get too hot, that way you can regulate at night too.


Really? how do you regulate the heat using a light bulb at night? Just leave the light on? Dont chameleons need to have complete darkness in order to sleep properly? Meybe its something i imagined one day, or perhaps in the years ive been keeping them ive been doing it all wrong.


----------



## azz0703

benton1576 said:


> Dont attach a plastic ceiling. It will block the UV!!!
> 
> Ill break it down for you to make it easier for you to understand.
> 
> Take 1 piece of plastic.
> Cut 4 strips of 20cm from it.
> Cut the ends to make it the same length as the sides, back and front.
> You now have 4 strips of plastic, 20cm deep.
> Drill 2 holes in each corner.
> Holding the plastic in place, making sure the top edge is touching the ceiling, thread a cable tie through it, from the back, going through the first hole, then out of the second hole so the cable tie is at the back.
> Pull the cable tie tight.
> Cut any excess off.
> Repeat this until all 4 corners are fixed in place.
> Now do the same to the remaining 3 pieces.
> 
> Your chameleon will not be able to climb plastic so he cant reach the ceiling of the cage. The ceiling will still be mesh so the UV can penetrate, but now you have a strip of plastic at the top that stops him climbing the mesh and reaching the roof.


thanks but tht sil sounds spanish to me mate lol. fo you have any pics of yours. and pladtic you mean like clear pladtig bag or solid plastic like a food tub? surely if its plastic sheet/bag hel just dig his claws in?


----------



## benton1576

azz0703 said:


> thanks but tht sil sounds spanish to me mate lol. fo you have any pics of yours. and pladtic you mean like clear pladtig bag or solid plastic like a food tub? surely if its plastic sheet/bag hel just dig his claws in?


Hard plastic. like the stuff they use for replacing windows, the clear stuff. Its about a tenner for a big sheet of it.

Imagine having a pice of wood that is 5mm thick, the length of the side of you cage but 20cm deep. Thats how you should cut the plastic. I build my own cages as i said about 6 pages back so i dont have any pics for you mate.

ok, imagine a chest of drawers. Now take 1 of the drawers out. Take the bottom off it, imagine it made of clear plastic and inside your cage at the top. getting anywhere?


----------



## azz0703

benton1576 said:


> Hard plastic. like the stuff they use for replacing windows, the clear stuff. Its about a tenner for a big sheet of it.
> 
> Imagine having a pice of wood that is 5mm thick, the length of the side of you cage but 20cm deep. Thats how you should cut the plastic. I build my own cages as i said about 6 pages back so i dont have any pics for you mate.
> 
> ok, imagine a chest of drawers. Now take 1 of the drawers out. Take the bottom off it, imagine it made of clear plastic and inside your cage at the top. getting anywhere?


ahhh now i understand!! lol is 20cm deep enouh so tht he cannot reach? ive no idea where to gwt clear plastic from tho. b and q? so you leave the mesh top untouched. basically a 20cm deep sqaure at the top held at 4corners with cable ties to the roof?


----------



## benton1576

Yeah!!!!!:2thumb::lol2:

I dont know where you can buy it mate, perhaps B&Q. I think its called plexiglass. You could also try a company called trent plastics. Ive dealt with them before and theyre good.


----------



## nads

Some updated pictures of my baby...
























He really wasn't in the mood for a photo shoot!
Vicky


----------



## Bradley

Great pictures of a stunning mitsio!!!!!


----------



## nads

Bradley said:


> Great pictures of a stunning mitsio!!!!!


 Thanks Bradley


----------



## Jakenicholls

anybody help me with basking spot temperatures for a 4month old panther? i've got it at about 86-87 at the moment.


----------



## Bradley

Jakenicholls said:


> anybody help me with basking spot temperatures for a 4month old panther? i've got it at about 86-87 at the moment.


That's perfect for a young panther


----------



## Jakenicholls

Bradley said:


> That's perfect for a young panther


just wanted to double check, thanks


----------



## nads

And a quick photo of "boo" as he likes his picture taken 








Vicky


----------



## benton1576

nads said:


> Some updated pictures of my baby...
> image
> image
> image
> He really wasn't in the mood for a photo shoot!
> Vicky


gorgeous. Put me on the waiting list for some babies from him. He is the best mitsio ive seen!:2thumb::no1:


----------



## azz0703

ill get onto building tht sqaure bottomless shwlf asap probs this weelend due to being at wrk. also i think he muat be settling in as as soon as i turned his 100watt basking lamo in today within 2minutes munched a roaming locust from last nite. then 2minutes later another one! just hope hes as clever as yesterday and dwcides the roof is a bad idea! lol what thiconess acrylic? 5mm 4mm? aslong as its clear it doesnt matter? .


----------



## Dan Trafford

Bradley said:


> I just find the chameleons like to bask under actual light that they associate with the sun in the wild. there is also no need to provide heating at night and is more natural if you do not provide any at all. if your mehod works though stick with it! :2thumb:


He's in a cold room which drops below temp so he needs to be regulated to 75.


----------



## kopstar

Dan Trafford said:


> He's in a cold room which drops below temp so he needs to be regulated to 75.


I have a ceramic that is thermostat set to 64 deg F. If the temp falls below that during a cold spell at night then it comes on to maintain temps without disturbing sleep patterns.


----------



## remzy

My female is really starting to freak me out lol couple of days ago as superfat then went super skinny her under bell was as thin as a sheet of paper minus her rib cage got her out yesterday and super fat come in from work today and super skinny no sign of lay bin disturbed y is she doing this :lol2:


----------



## Bradley

Sometimes they do his! I would say she isn't Gravid as went she went thin you would have still seen bulges


----------



## remzy

Yer thinking that lol she just a freak lol


----------



## azz0703

Arcadia t5 light canopy unit is here! will blast this bad boy on tomoz! Comes with d3+! 12% safe for my cham thru metal meash 4ft rwptibreeze!


----------



## Oski1

azz0703 said:


> Arcadia t5 light canopy unit is here! will blast this bad boy on tomoz! Comes with d3+! 12% safe for my cham thru metal meash 4ft rwptibreeze!


They're are a great source of light IMO ,


----------



## Jakenicholls

does anybody recommend any websites for live insects? looking for locusts and worms inparticular, or any shops around the birmingham area?


----------



## Oski1

Jakenicholls said:


> does anybody recommend any websites for live insects? looking for locusts and worms inparticular, or any shops around the birmingham area?


Internet reptile are good for live food online,


----------



## azz0703

Arcadia t5light unit looks awesome!. Anyway quick question my room temp over nite dipped to 18.5 so i was thinking of at night replacing the 100watt basking bulb with a 40watt ceramic heat bulb just to leave on over night i mean 40watt isnt a lot but will still be warmer than 18 so if hes cold he has somewhee to go? Question will it fit in my exo terra bulb holder i currently have seen as its also a screw in? And do i NEEd a thermostat on it?:/


----------



## lukeraymont

just wondering guys, what would you recomend, a panther or a yemen???


----------



## Dan Trafford

azz0703 said:


> Arcadia t5light unit looks awesome!. Anyway quick question my room temp over nite dipped to 18.5 so i was thinking of at night replacing the 100watt basking bulb with a 40watt ceramic heat bulb just to leave on over night i mean 40watt isnt a lot but will still be warmer than 18 so if hes cold he has somewhee to go? Question will it fit in my exo terra bulb holder i currently have seen as its also a screw in? And do i NEEd a thermostat on it?:/


Yes it will fit in your holder if you get a standard screw fit which most of them are. As for the needing a stat, that depends. Best way to find out. During the day when you are in, take the light bulb out and put the ceramic in, that way you can monitor to see if it gets hotter than the preferred night time temp, if it doesn't you are probably ok, if it does, get a stat. If money isn't really an object, just get a stat anyway, it makes life easier and is better for peace of mind.


----------



## Dan Trafford

lukeraymont said:


> just wondering guys, what would you recomend, a panther or a yemen???


Generally speaking, Yemens are a bit hardier, but can be a bit grumpier. But then they all have their own personality so the above may not reflect the cham you get. It really is personal preference! Research both and decide for yourself which you prefer the sound of. The husbandry is slightly different for each but non harder than the other, and they both need the same habitat, food, watering techniques etc. I went for the panther, because in my opinion, others will disagree, it's the better looking one. That's literally all it came down to for me!


----------



## lukeraymont

That's what I'm leaning towards for that reason as well. Why canto have them all haha


----------



## Dan Trafford

lukeraymont said:


> That's what I'm leaning towards for that reason as well. Why canto have them all haha


SPACE! :lol2:


----------



## Bradley

Dan Trafford said:


> Yes it will fit in your holder if you get a standard screw fit which most of them are. As for the needing a stat, that depends. Best way to find out. During the day when you are in, take the light bulb out and put the ceramic in, that way you can monitor to see if it gets hotter than the preferred night time temp, if it doesn't you are probably ok, if it does, get a stat. If money isn't really an object, just get a stat anyway, it makes life easier and is better for peace of mind.


You do need a thermostat, they can sip fires and keep temps stable. Just use the one you hav or get a new one. you will have to change it over all the time if you don't get another though!


----------



## azz0703

Bradley said:


> You do need a thermostat, they can sip fires and keep temps stable. Just use the one you hav or get a new one. you will have to change it over all the time if you don't get another though!


I need a thermostat for use during the day?:/ ive been told its completey fine without one. . Neve had a stat with other lizards and basoing bulbs and also never a problem or fire. Isnt a stat needed if its a realy small spaced/sealed environment bus as its very ooen aira stat will do nothing for keeping a certain temp only shutrinf the light/basking bulb on and off if overall temp under its sensor gets too hot yes? Seen as its nove aboclve 40degrees anyway what would be the use? Im not tellin you i dont need one im just asking foe llr the reason why?


----------



## benton1576

Apparently, T5's are no good for chameleons and only have usable UV up to 15cm! Thats what i was told today. Theres not enough UV and i should be using powersun or brightsun bulbs. Seriously, im debating selling all my T5 setup for a tenner and spending hundreds on changing everything to the brightsun setup. LMAO!!!! Some people just dont understand. :lol2:


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> I need a thermostat for use during the day?:/ ive been told its completey fine without one. . Neve had a stat with other lizards and basoing bulbs and also never a problem or fire. Isnt a stat needed if its a realy small spaced/sealed environment bus as its very ooen aira stat will do nothing for keeping a certain temp only shutrinf the light/basking bulb on and off if overall temp under its sensor gets too hot yes? Seen as its nove aboclve 40degrees anyway what would be the use? Im not tellin you i dont need one im just asking foe llr the reason why?


A thermostat is a must for any lizard to keep basking levels constant. It sops burns and doesnt just have to be used in a small space.It is a vital piece of kit when keeping any reptile using a heat spot, heatmat or basking bulb!


----------



## Jakenicholls

I am going to be moving my chameleon into my bedroom, and will probably have my lights on after his have been turned off, does anybody have any ideas on how to block my lights from him so he is able to sleep properly?


----------



## Bradley

Jakenicholls said:


> I am going to be moving my chameleon into my bedroom, and will probably have my lights on after his have been turned off, does anybody have any ideas on how to block my lights from him so he is able to sleep properly?


 I have my lights on when my chams lights are off and it doesnt wake them or bother them! if the get disturebed put a towel over the front of the viv to keep light out.


----------



## Jakenicholls

Oh right, okay then, thanks


----------



## azz0703

benton1576 said:


> Apparently, T5's are no good for chameleons and only have usable UV up to 15cm! Thats what i was told today. Theres not enough UV and i should be using powersun or brightsun bulbs. Seriously, im debating selling all my T5 setup for a tenner and spending hundreds on changing everything to the brightsun setup. LMAO!!!! Some people just dont understand. :lol2:


So i take it your joking and i sont need to sell my t5 setup? My chams asleep with lights on and if anything from his colour nice bright green all over seems happy. and is fasylt asleep plus adeep sleeper lol. and brad in regards to stat. Hes not had a stat for 9minths and is doing fine withought. so with tht in mind would i use a ceramic bulb in the same manner overnight as a basking day bulb? Also basking bulb is top back right. hes currently asleep middle way dwn left hand side.


----------



## Bradley

Unsoundly even bother with heating in the night as they are not going to use it and it's gets colder in the wild. I would still get a stat though as they are used to control temps and keep them where they are supposed to be. He probably have been above optimal temps is the exo before he was put in the reprocessed. Stats also mean if you want to provide seasonal temperature changes you can.


----------



## nads

benton1576 said:


> gorgeous. Put me on the waiting list for some babies from him. He is the best mitsio ive seen!:2thumb::no1:


 Ah,thank you,he is a stunning boy..I hope your a patient man,as my guys haven't even done the business yet:whip:


benton1576 said:


> Apparently, T5's are no good for chameleons and only have usable UV up to 15cm! Thats what i was told today. Theres not enough UV and i should be using powersun or brightsun bulbs. Seriously, im debating selling all my T5 setup for a tenner and spending hundreds on changing everything to the brightsun setup. LMAO!!!! Some people just dont understand. :lol2:


I'll buy them off you!!! does that include postage?:whistling2::lol2:
Vicky


----------



## WayneJnr

*Newbie*

Im glad this thread is still active, really been considering a Cham for some time and decided to make a start. Got myself a nice flexarium to start with.

Any tips will be appreciated and taken on board, wish me luck!


----------



## benton1576

nads said:


> Ah,thank you,he is a stunning boy..I hope your a patient man,as my guys haven't even done the business yet:whip:
> 
> I'll buy them off you!!! does that include postage?:whistling2::lol2:
> Vicky


Im very patient, you have to be when breeding these lil buggers! Might be getting a mistsio here in Germany but still looking at getting good females, and from the looks of yours ive found them!

Ill post you my whole T5 setup, plus a few cages and a couple of falys when they hatch for a tenner. That ok for you!:lol2:


----------



## nads

benton1576 said:


> Im very patient, you have to be when breeding these lil buggers! Might be getting a mistsio here in Germany but still looking at getting good females, and from the looks of yours ive found them!
> Thats very true...
> Ill post you my whole T5 setup, plus a few cages and a couple of falys when they hatch for a tenner. That ok for you!:lol2:


 WOO-HOO!!!!Its a deal!:jump::grin1:
Vicky


----------



## azz0703

What is best position for t5 set up? Centre of the hood?


----------



## azz0703

Guys maybe its just me but i got incfrom work 5pm and my yemen cham was sat nowhere near heat lamp and was darkish green in colour. last nite sleeping he was a nice bright green. and hes gt his eyes closed now and roling them around under the skin. i just sprayed him also as this is only time i can excludong morning. Should i leave him be and see how he is tomorow?


----------



## azz0703

Panick over. he gone to sleep now and hes his nice green colourwith ful coiled up til. i this a aign of goo/bad health while sleeping? And i it nrmal to go sleep this early? Hes been getin p at 6.30when i turn his heat nd t5on. Shud i turnt5off now and heat later on when i go sleep? Or both off together eveytime?


----------



## Bradley

benton1576 said:


> Im very patient, you have to be when breeding these lil buggers! Might be getting a mistsio here in Germany but still looking at getting good females, and from the looks of yours ive found them!
> 
> Ill post you my whole T5 setup, plus a few cages and a couple of falys when they hatch for a tenner. That ok for you!:lol2:


Will you do me the deal too? I'll pay 10.99 :lol2:


----------



## benton1576

Bradley said:


> Will you do me the deal too? I'll pay 10.99 :lol2:


For 10.99 you can have the same but with an extra unrelated Faly for future breeding projects. Chuck in another fiver and you ill pay any future vet bills, plus food and ill even build you cages for each of the babies you produce! LMAO


----------



## benton1576

azz0703 said:


> What is best position for t5 set up? Centre of the hood?


I break my cage into thirds, then place my T5 at the front third of the cage, Heat lamp at the rear right to allow for thermo regulation. The reason he is going darker is more likely to be to absorb more heat. He will be used to the extremes of the exoterra he was in and so will probably be feeling a bit cold. You got any pics of him and your setup? A picture paints a thousand words!


----------



## azz0703

benton1576 said:


> I break my cage into thirds, then place my T5 at the front third of the cage, Heat lamp at the rear right to allow for thermo regulation. The reason he is going darker is more likely to be to absorb more heat. He will be used to the extremes of the exoterra he was in and so will probably be feeling a bit cold. You got any pics of him and your setup? A picture paints a thousand words!


Yes i have pics matw but dont use photobucket or image hosting ect. if you pm me your email i will send a few pics over right away. also ive still not fitted his big dripper in as im scsred of it leaking everywhere while im not in. Can i just put a small hole in the top and eun tunimg down side then habe a cup where the droplets will falll hooefully. and mayne turn it off when i go wrk for peace of mind. Jes never had a dripper so cudnt miss it tht mch for a few hours durint day??


----------



## azz0703

And i have my t5 almost in the middle if not a few cm towards the front and heat lamp directly behind it to the left. hes currently asleep now and got his nice green colours on and tail coiled up. like i asked before is this good? Also hes eating well everyday locusts with powder on. and pooing frequemt


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> And i have my t5 almost in the middle if not a few cm towards the front and heat lamp directly behind it to the left. hes currently asleep now and got his nice green colours on and tail coiled up. like i asked before is this good? Also hes eating well everyday locusts with powder on. and pooing frequemt


the light green is good. I would just have the dripper dripping through the screen. photobucket is easy to use and its what everyone uses on the forums :2thumb:


----------



## Emma30

Hello, well i collected my ambanjas today and need a little advice on enclosures please, I know they need a lot of ventilation and the setup that came with male isn't suitable in my opinion! he was in a wooden viv, 4ft long 2ft deep and 3ft tall with glass doors no vents as they were covered up obviously to stop live food escaping and woodbark for substrate. Everything else was ok heat bulbs and uv, lots of vines and plants.

I have this.....










And i have now turned it into the males new home, it was varnished last year so will be able to stand water from me misting, it has lots of vines of various sizes, plants, uv, heat, and a home made dripper system. Now i need to know if i need to cover up any of the sides or can i leave them uncovered? i have heard of people creating a place in their living room for their chams and them being able to roam free, now i wont be doing this but if they can do that then surely this new home for my male is defo suitable, but will the humidity be stable?


----------



## benton1576

Emma30 said:


> Hello, well i collected my ambanjas today and need a little advice on enclosures please, I know they need a lot of ventilation and the setup that came with male isn't suitable in my opinion! he was in a wooden viv, 4ft long 2ft deep and 3ft tall with glass doors no vents as they were covered up obviously to stop live food escaping and woodbark for substrate. Everything else was ok heat bulbs and uv, lots of vines and plants.
> 
> I have this.....
> 
> image
> 
> And i have now turned it into the males new home, it was varnished last year so will be able to stand water from me misting, it has lots of vines of various sizes, plants, uv, heat, and a home made dripper system. Now i need to know if i need to cover up any of the sides or can i leave them uncovered? i have heard of people creating a place in their living room for their chams and them being able to roam free, now i wont be doing this but if they can do that then surely this new home for my male is defo suitable, but will the humidity be stable?


Wont the live food escape through the bars? If humidity is too low, try covering the back and sides with a shower curtain, it will help hold humidity and stop you overspraying onto the walls!


----------



## kopstar

Emma30 said:


> Hello, well i collected my ambanjas today and need a little advice on enclosures please, I know they need a lot of ventilation and the setup that came with male isn't suitable in my opinion! he was in a wooden viv, 4ft long 2ft deep and 3ft tall with glass doors no vents as they were covered up obviously to stop live food escaping and woodbark for substrate. Everything else was ok heat bulbs and uv, lots of vines and plants.
> 
> I have this.....
> 
> image
> 
> And i have now turned it into the males new home, it was varnished last year so will be able to stand water from me misting, it has lots of vines of various sizes, plants, uv, heat, and a home made dripper system. Now i need to know if i need to cover up any of the sides or can i leave them uncovered? i have heard of people creating a place in their living room for their chams and them being able to roam free, now i wont be doing this but if they can do that then surely this new home for my male is defo suitable, but will the humidity be stable?


The humidity in that enclosure will equal the humidity in your living room most of the time so you would have to find a way of creating the correct minimum humidity in the room.


----------



## Emma30

benton1576 said:


> Wont the live food escape through the bars? If humidity is too low, try covering the back and sides with a shower curtain, it will help hold humidity and stop you overspraying onto the walls!


He hand feeds so not a problem of food escaping: victory:

Ok I can do that sounds like a plan for the shower curtain i have a spare one, thanks :2thumb:



kopstar said:


> The humidity in that enclosure will equal the humidity in your living room most of the time so you would have to find a way of creating the correct minimum humidity in the room.


How do people with their chams roaming free 24/7 keep their humidity up?


----------



## kopstar

Emma30 said:


> How do people with their chams roaming free 24/7 keep their humidity up?


Similar to the enclosure, spraying and lots of plants. Low humidity is worse during winter months in houses with central heating. One tip is to hook a water container against the radiators.


----------



## Bradley

Emma30 said:


> He hand feeds so not a problem of food escaping: victory:
> 
> Ok I can do that sounds like a plan for the shower curtain i have a spare one, thanks :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> How do people with their chams roaming free 24/7 keep their humidity up?


the chameleons do not need constant high humidity, they need peaks of high humidity. This can be done through spraying or humidifiers.


----------



## Bradley

A few more pictures of Gilbert today after he ate his fruit beetle grub! got a bit angry towards the end of the photoshoot!


----------



## Emma30

Does anyone think i should revert back to his old viv with a few minor adjustments?


----------



## Bradley

Emma30 said:


> Does anyone think i should revert back to his old viv with a few minor adjustments?


 You can but I would change the roof as said. I do prefer a 4 feet high cage though as they do use it!


----------



## remzy

Ok Benton area serious about the t5s bein no good was goin to change mine over to t5 what do u think is the best uv systems I'm still using t8s


----------



## Oski1

remzy said:


> Ok Benton area serious about the t5s bein no good was goin to change mine over to t5 what do u think is the best uv systems I'm still using t8s



T5s are great,


----------



## azz0703

remzy said:


> Ok Benton area serious about the t5s bein no good was goin to change mine over to t5 what do u think is the best uv systems I'm still using t8s


Pretty sure benton was bein sarcastic sayin they are crap as hes the one who told me to change over also. and my cham now seems to go under the uv to bask aswell now
still gta fit my dripper tho guess ill havta take the plunge and cut a hole in the mesh


----------



## Jakenicholls

azz0703 said:


> Pretty sure benton was bein sarcastic sayin they are crap as hes the one who told me to change over also. and my cham now seems to go under the uv to bask aswell now
> still gta fit my dripper tho guess ill havta take the plunge and cut a hole in the mesh


Just get a plastic deli cup with a pin hole in the bottom and rest it on top of the mesh..? Simple, no need to cut holes in the mesh


----------



## benton1576

remzy said:


> Ok Benton area serious about the t5s bein no good was goin to change mine over to t5 what do u think is the best uv systems I'm still using t8s


It was Sarcasm mate. The T5's are by far the best UV lights out there. Someone told me they were'nt good, because he wanted me to buy 100's of pounds worth of bright sun setup, which require their own individual ballast, and give off far too much UVB.

You'd be making a good decision changing over to T5, i noticed a big difference in my chams after just a week!


----------



## benton1576

azz0703 said:


> Pretty sure benton was bein sarcastic sayin they are crap as hes the one who told me to change over also. and my cham now seems to go under the uv to bask aswell now
> still gta fit my dripper tho guess ill havta take the plunge and cut a hole in the mesh


You should'nt need to cut a hole in it, use a thin screwdriver and just seperate some of the mesh to make it wide enough to squeeze the silicone pipe through.


----------



## kirky1980

only ever posted a few times on here since i got my cham in november so thought id put a few pics up 
pic taken in november when he was 7 weeks old just before i took him home and he is lush lol 









the wee guy again 2 weeks later 









this pic was taken on xmas eve about a month later 









and these ones taken to day another month down the line



















he is now around the 17 week old mark now and im totally shocked at the speed of this guys growth lol but saying that the amount he eats is crazy but totaly worth it i love chams and wish i had got one before now lol 

hope you like


----------



## collielynn

Nice pics mate.

Lynn


----------



## elzys panther chameleon

Hey guys I'm using a flexirum at the min as u know I have trouble with heat due to my house bein old and not having heating I have seen on YouTube some set UPS that are wooden but have a mesh top and mesh front with vents on side are these any good also if they are does anyone know where i could get one from or any other recommendations will be greatfully taken as well


----------



## Bradley

elzys panther chameleon said:


> Hey guys I'm using a flexirum at the min as u know I have trouble with heat due to my house bein old and not having heating I have seen on YouTube some set UPS that are wooden but have a mesh top and mesh front with vents on side are these any good also if they are does anyone know where i could get one from or any other recommendations will be greatfully taken as well


You cant buy them like that. You have to buy a wooden viv and put the mesh and that on yourself.


----------



## elzys panther chameleon

Bradley said:


> You cant buy them like that. You have to buy a wooden viv and put the mesh and that on yourself.


Ok thanks can anyone recommend a gd site for tall viv etc


----------



## nads

elzys panther chameleon said:


> Hey guys I'm using a flexirum at the min as u know I have trouble with heat due to my house bein old and not having heating I have seen on YouTube some set UPS that are wooden but have a mesh top and mesh front with vents on side are these any good also if they are does anyone know where i could get one from or any other recommendations will be greatfully taken as well


Hi, why don't you cover the sides(or at least 2 sides)of your flexarium?I have a couple of repti breeze and have covered two of the sides with thin sheet polysyrene & bubble wrap  works well for me:2thumb:it protects the walls outside of the viv when spraying also..
Vicky


----------



## Dan Trafford

Or sheet acrylic like this Acrylic Sheet - Acrylic Sheets - Insulation -Building Materials - Wickes But shop around because this is the first link I found just for an example.


----------



## nads

Dan Trafford said:


> Or sheet acrylic like this Acrylic Sheet - Acrylic Sheets - Insulation -Building Materials - Wickes But shop around because this is the first link I found just for an example.


 That stuff is even better:no1:
Vicky


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi guys and gals,

I've just spent a while reading through this fantastic thread! Well done all.

I am more than willing to advise on lighting if required. T5s are just then perfect lamp for most chams, I'm so glad to read so many of you like them.

Just post somethimg and I'm sure I will see it!

Well done again, there are some very lucky chams on the forum!

John


----------



## Jakenicholls

Is it safe to use an Arcadia UVB bulb in any transformer?


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Yes our T8s will work in any like for like wattage controller.

The high output T5s require a high output, high frequancy electronic signal and use a thinner tube. So they cannot be run on T8 tech

John


----------



## woody7542

*panther breeders*

Hi guys just a quick one . When u have panther eggs how many weeks is it that u can tell if fertile or not ..cheers guys and gals


----------



## Bradley

woody7542 said:


> Hi guys just a quick one . When u have panther eggs how many weeks is it that u can tell if fertile or not ..cheers guys and gals


usually within about 3-4 weeks you can tell if the eggs are fertile. the infertile ones would have probably moulded by then and veins would be seen is the fertile developing eggs.


----------



## woody7542

Bradley said:


> usually within about 3-4 weeks you can tell if the eggs are fertile. the infertile ones would have probably moulded by then and veins would be seen is the fertile developing eggs.


Many Thx for that


----------



## benton1576

I got a male subadult Nosy Mitsio today! My wife went "shopping" and asked me to put it in the freezer. When i picked the bag up it felt rather light so i looked in, there was a box with a clear lid and the little green fella roaming around inside. What a shock! its not my birthday until Saturday but he was the best of the clutch so she got him early before he got sold. Gota love her!!!! :flrt:

Anyway, meet Comet:


----------



## Bradley

benton1576 said:


> I got a male subadult Nosy Mitsio today! My wife went "shopping" and asked me to put it in the freezer. When i picked the bag up it felt rather light so i looked in, there was a box with a clear lid and the little green fella roaming around inside. What a shock! its not my birthday until Saturday but he was the best of the clutch so she got him early before he got sold. Gota love her!!!! :flrt:
> 
> Anyway, meet Comet:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Looks great! love the colours on him! Wish people would buy me presents like that!


----------



## benton1576

Thanks, he does have rather a lot of colour, i hope his black eyes turn red though! Judging by the size of him, i guess hes around 5 months old. Hav'nt got the papers yet, they're in the post.


----------



## nads

benton1576 said:


> I got a male subadult Nosy Mitsio today! My wife went "shopping" and asked me to put it in the freezer. When i picked the bag up it felt rather light so i looked in, there was a box with a clear lid and the little green fella roaming around inside. What a shock! its not my birthday until Saturday but he was the best of the clutch so she got him early before he got sold. Gota love her!!!! :flrt:
> 
> Anyway, meet Comet:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 He's adorable!! got to love Mitsio's:flrt:
Vicky


----------



## azz0703

Well after finding my mantid dead i wna just run a quick checkliat by you guys to make sure im giving my cham the best chance at a long happy life so here goes
habitat- reptibreeze 4x2x2feet back has cardbaord wrapped in bin liner for water insulaion. on the outaide obvs gna put one on right hand side also. large fi us centre plant. 4small potted plants. 3large vines and willow trellis left and right aide stopping 19cm from top
lighting-t5 d3+ centre of roof. heat lamp with exo 100watt basking bulb approx 19-15cm from top depending if he puts back legs on top or trellis or not. 
spraying- 2x a day 6.30am and 5pm. room temp tap water on main centre plant and bottom plants until water drops off leavea. left12hours in bottle from tap then use all the water over a week untill nearly empty then add new water/fresh
feeding- locust 3-5 a day he usually eats them all first thing but today 2 are still left so i wont add mote in morning ill leave him just them 2. Dusting calcium ed on weekday feeds then calcium+d3 on satdi then multivit powder on aunday.locust fed veg in box carrot potato ect. 
cleaning-? Adviae please hes only been in 1 week and ive been picking out poo as i see it. is it needed to keep removing centre plant anr vines to clean them or is there a better way and how frquent?
Temp- room temp at night no heat only room temp is approx 23after 5pm then drops to 18.? Throughout nite then heat lamp and uv go on in mornin at 6.30atm then uv off approx 7.39 heat lamp off at 9-10pm jus so he keeps warmer for longer
currently sleeps about 6.30pm untill lights on in morning goes nice green when hew sleeping and curls up tail. if ive missed anything please inform also will fit big dripper tomos but think jes drinking off leaves is there anyway to tell if hes not gettin enuff water?


----------



## Bradley

You can tell if the are dehydrated if their eyes are sunken in.
You need to turn te heat lamp of at the same time as the uv to allow for a good sleeping pattern. 
You really do need a thermostat to control temps. It can stop burns and help stimulate a natural environment.
You need to only use the multivitamin and calcium with d3 twice a month so use one on one week and the other weekend. Alternate them. Otherwise seems good! They do like their dripped and he will like it when it's on.


----------



## Dan Trafford

Comet's great Benton, brilliant colours!


----------



## Chameleoco

check this little stud:lol2:
Nosy be 3half month male - YouTube


----------



## Dan Trafford

Chameleoco said:


> this this little stud:lol2:
> Nosy be 3half month male - YouTube


 
Ha ha starting early!


----------



## benton1576

Be careful Jamie/Laura, statistics say Britain has the highest teen pregnancy rate, lets not count the animals in that too! :lol2:

Hes gonna be a little cracker, definately a keeper. Is he a bubblegum jnr?


----------



## benton1576

Dan Trafford said:


> Comet's great Benton, brilliant colours!


Thanks mate, Hes a little terror though. Ive had him less than 24hrs and hes already bit me!!!:gasp: I was only wrapping a vine around a branch and he lunged at me!


----------



## Chameleoco

:lol2::lol2:yes he's a Bubblegum Jr we already have Bubblegum jr breeding this year with the screamer female:mf_dribble:,this little guy is off to Italy in march to his new owner:2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

benton1576 said:


> Thanks mate, Hes a little terror though. Ive had him less than 24hrs and hes already bit me!!!:gasp: I was only wrapping a vine around a branch and he lunged at me!




A sign of good health:no1::lol2:


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> A sign of good health:no1::lol2:


Yup, I just hope he isnt like that with the females when hes a big boy!


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> :lol2::lol2:yes he's a Bubblegum Jr we already have Bubblegum jr breeding this year with the screamer female:mf_dribble:,this little guy is off to Italy in march to his new owner:2thumb:


No way dude, you should be keeping him for future breeding projects, hes gonna be a real stud!


----------



## Dan Trafford

benton1576 said:


> Thanks mate, Hes a little terror though. Ive had him less than 24hrs and hes already bit me!!!:gasp: I was only wrapping a vine around a branch and he lunged at me!


Ha mine has threatened a few times, no scars yet though touch wood!


----------



## Chameleoco

benton1576 said:


> No way dude, you should be keeping him for future breeding projects, hes gonna be a real stud!



lol there are plenty of bubblegum jr's out there in UK now,every male produced from skittle's(nosey be female) has come out like this:gasp:we still have her,but don't breed from her now as she has had around 10/12 clutches and is an old girl:notworthy:,and Bubblegum senior is lappin it up @ Manchester Museum,so these will be the last from this line,no more cooking


----------



## azz0703

Bradley said:


> You can tell if the are dehydrated if their eyes are sunken in.
> You need to turn te heat lamp of at the same time as the uv to allow for a good sleeping pattern.
> You really do need a thermostat to control temps. It can stop burns and help stimulate a natural environment.
> You need to only use the multivitamin and calcium with d3 twice a month so use one on one week and the other weekend. Alternate them. Otherwise seems good! They do like their dripped and he will like it when it's on.


Ok thanks mate. i just put the big dripper pipe through door and hes drinking right away! not cut a hole for it yet just opened door then closed it if u get me. So water conditioner is not needed? And how do you clean yours and how often. In regards to lights would you say turn both uv and heat off at 8pm? And a will get a thermostat then if you can recomend a good brand/model. and ehat it will do for me? I mean i plug the light bulb into it then what will it do? Will it increase power going to the bulb and decrease?


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> Ok thanks mate. i just put the big dripper pipe through door and hes drinking right away! not cut a hole for it yet just opened door then closed it if u get me. So water conditioner is not needed? And how do you clean yours and how often. In regards to lights would you say turn both uv and heat off at 8pm? And a will get a thermostat then if you can recomend a good brand/model. and ehat it will do for me? I mean i plug the light bulb into it then what will it do? Will it increase power going to the bulb and decrease?


You do not need a water conditioner. normal tap water is fine.
I clean mine out every week and clean my drainage tray. i was the flooring down with hot soapy water and rinse. I take all the plants out the cage every few months and give them a good wash.
I would turn the uv and heat bulb off at 8pm.
I would geta habistat pulse thermostat. this will change the amount of electricity going to the bulb to keep the basking spot at the right temp. You set the dial to 90f, plug the heat bulb into thermostat, plug thermostat into main plug socket and put the probe under the basking bulb.
Habistat Pulse Proportional Thermostat 600w - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## azz0703

Bradley said:


> You do not need a water conditioner. normal tap water is fine.
> I clean mine out every week and clean my drainage tray. i was the flooring down with hot soapy water and rinse. I take all the plants out the cage every few months and give them a good wash.
> I would turn the uv and heat bulb off at 8pm.
> I would geta habistat pulse thermostat. this will change the amount of electricity going to the bulb to keep the basking spot at the right temp. You set the dial to 90f, plug the heat bulb into thermostat, plug thermostat into main plug socket and put the probe under the basking bulb.
> Habistat Pulse Proportional Thermostat 600w - Surrey Pet Supplies


Drainage tray? Please elaborate. i just habe the plastic flooring with a towel underneath to soak up any excess water from spraying. but do wna build a wooden base and line with plastic bagging to make waterproof to stop it leaking out. so i need the pulse proportional stat what about all the others. day/night ect?? Basically plug it into stat instead of mains and leave it to do its job? Should i invest in a larger basking lamp with more powerful bulb? Mines a max100watt. and im not so sure its reaching the 38+temp needed for during day. So would i take the plants out every ciuple weeks to get at the floor for a wash the small 4potted plantsm but leave big one in for a few months a time and just clean round it? Do i need o wipe down the metal meshing uisng a reptile cleaning soluion or anything?


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> Drainage tray? Please elaborate. i just habe the plastic flooring with a towel underneath to soak up any excess water from spraying. but do wna build a wooden base and line with plastic bagging to make waterproof to stop it leaking out. so i need the pulse proportional stat what about all the others. day/night ect?? Basically plug it into stat instead of mains and leave it to do its job? Should i invest in a larger basking lamp with more powerful bulb? Mines a max100watt. and im not so sure its reaching the 38+temp needed for during day. So would i take the plants out every ciuple weeks to get at the floor for a wash the small 4potted plantsm but leave big one in for a few months a time and just clean round it? Do i need o wipe down the metal meshing uisng a reptile cleaning soluion or anything?


I have a large tray from hombase at the bottom of my cages to trap water.
That thermostat is fine. you dont need the day and night one as all your heat is turned off at night.
You have to put the termostats probe under the basking spot so it can read the temperature and you have to set the dial to the temperature you want.
The basking bulb needs to be at 90f not 100f. Everyone mainly works in f here but they should be about 32c at basking spot.
I wash the floor of the cage every week. I only wash plastic plants not live ones. you dont need to clean the mesh at all.


----------



## elliotuk

thought i would ask this in here you guys will know 

why do chaeleons move back and forth in a rocking motion as shown in this video?

Dancing lizard - YouTube

someone said somewhere its to chamoflauge against trees n branches blowing in the wind?? but that doesnt sound right to me.

funny video too


----------



## Dan Trafford

elliotuk said:


> thought i would ask this in here you guys will know
> 
> why do chaeleons move back and forth in a rocking motion as shown in this video?
> 
> Dancing lizard - YouTube
> 
> someone said somewhere its to chamoflauge against trees n branches blowing in the wind?? but that doesnt sound right to me.
> 
> funny video too


 
Yes I also believe this to be true, to look and move like a leaf or branch swaying.


----------



## azz0703

Bradley said:


> I have a large tray from hombase at the bottom of my cages to trap water.
> That thermostat is fine. you dont need the day and night one as all your heat is turned off at night.
> You have to put the termostats probe under the basking spot so it can read the temperature and you have to set the dial to the temperature you want.
> The basking bulb needs to be at 90f not 100f. Everyone mainly works in f here but they should be about 32c at basking spot.
> I wash the floor of the cage every week. I only wash plastic plants not live ones. you dont need to clean the mesh at all.


Ok mate will he be ok untill end of month payday? And ur sure i dont need a night time heat source? Room temp was 19last nite. also i put 4locusts in his basking spot this morning and all 4 are sill there not eaten? He did eat yesterday tho so mayne hes full up? He also drank from his big dripper tune last nite. Im just panicking coz hew not eaten any and i get woried easily. but i have been putting them in everyday. Should i alwayw skip a day?


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> Ok mate will he be ok untill end of month payday? And ur sure i dont need a night time heat source? Room temp was 19last nite. also i put 4locusts in his basking spot this morning and all 4 are sill there not eaten? He did eat yesterday tho so mayne hes full up? He also drank from his big dripper tune last nite. Im just panicking coz hew not eaten any and i get woried easily. but i have been putting them in everyday. Should i alwayw skip a day?


He will be fine untill pay day.
You do not need a night time heat source. he will not sit under it at night so wouldnt benefit in a screen cage and temps go down much lower in the wild.
I would feed every other day. Some days they are hungry and others they dont want to eat. I wouldnt worrry. They can go withut food for weeks. remeber to provide variety in the diest with locusts, roaches, crickets etc.


----------



## azz0703

Bradley said:


> He will be fine untill pay day.
> You do not need a night time heat source. he will not sit under it at night so wouldnt benefit in a screen cage and temps go down much lower in the wild.
> I would feed every other day. Some days they are hungry and others they dont want to eat. I wouldnt worrry. They can go withut food for weeks. remeber to provide variety in the diest with locusts, roaches, crickets etc.


Ok thanks. phew i get worried quite easily lol but hes asleep now nice and green so just turned off both uv and heat. as far as diey goes i dont like crickets arnt they too small and will be difficult for him to find? Same with roaches as yhey wont climb? Also how do i go about making him more tame? He hates it wen i try get him out. mayne get him out then offer some waxworms or food like tht? Can they eat veg?


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> Ok thanks. phew i get worried quite easily lol but hes asleep now nice and green so just turned off both uv and heat. as far as diey goes i dont like crickets arnt they too small and will be difficult for him to find? Same with roaches as yhey wont climb? Also how do i go about making him more tame? He hates it wen i try get him out. mayne get him out then offer some waxworms or food like tht? Can they eat veg?


Adult crickets and roaches are not too small. They can be fed from a smooth sided cup so the cannot escape.
If he doesnt like being handled then dont hande him. they are not an animal to be handled and should only be taken out if the walk onto you. 
They do eat veg. Some like it others dont. they will eat carrot, lettuce and apple.
I would only give a max of two waxworms per week, one is best.


----------



## Chameleoco

we are live at last
Chameleoco - Home


----------



## Dan Trafford

Chameleoco said:


> we are live at last
> Chameleoco - Home


That's a quality site! Erm.. Emphasis is missing the 'M' on your homepage :blush:


----------



## Chameleoco

Dan Trafford said:


> That's a quality site! Erm.. Emphasis is missing the 'M' on your homepage :blush:



well spotted:blush: ill have that sorted out:no1:


----------



## Dan Trafford

Chameleoco said:


> well spotted:blush: ill have that sorted out:no1:


There were a few others to be honest but I can't remember where I saw them, I wouldn't normally correct people but this is your business, I'm sure you want it to be perfect!


----------



## Chameleoco

Dan Trafford said:


> There were a few others to be honest but I can't remember where I saw them, I wouldn't normally correct people but this is your business, I'm sure you want it to be perfect!



To be fair to guy who did it,he didn't want to launch it till it was totally complete,but it has been down since b4 Christmas so it was me who wanted to get it back up asap:whip: thankyou for lettin me know if you see anything else just bring it our attention and we will amend asap,the guy who did it for us said he has never had so much info go on to a website which he has had to make:lol2:it's still in its early stages we have loads of images&videos to upload yet we still got some fine combing to do:2thumb:


----------



## Dan Trafford

I look forward to the images and videos, I enjoyed looking at the ones you have now. I'll PM you the others if I find them again.


----------



## Chameleoco

Dan Trafford said:


> I look forward to the images and videos, I enjoyed looking at the ones you have now. I'll PM you the others if I find them again.



Cheers dude:2thumb:


----------



## GAD58Y

your site looks great jamie.

here some babies pics from today





























graeme


----------



## Chameleoco

cheers Graeme:2thumb:your babies are looking good dude,that guy never got back to me about the falys.


----------



## GAD58Y

no worries mate,



graeme


----------



## azz0703

Bradley said:


> Adult crickets and roaches are not too small. They can be fed from a smooth sided cup so the cannot escape.
> If he doesnt like being handled then dont hande him. they are not an animal to be handled and should only be taken out if the walk onto you.
> They do eat veg. Some like it others dont. they will eat carrot, lettuce and apple.
> I would only give a max of two waxworms per week, one is
> 
> Ye he doesnt like it but its cool when ive got him out he kinda runs up my arm. but does no look happy and goee dark green:/ was very funny. i just came home opened yhe door and saw tje ficus russtling he was reavhing from it the the sife trellis and as sokn as he mafe eye contact with me just stopped completely still. legs and arms half opem in tje air and everyrhing lol. hes moochin about agen now. stil not eaten the locusts tho. shud i take yhem bacl out and put in there tub so they can eat carrot ect? Also just measured temp under my basking lamp and it reached above 50in my money about 3inches under it so from where hes basking its easily 40+ how would i go about feeding veg and roaches then get a lightweight plastic cup and attactch higher up mayne using garden twine and have yhe cup near his basking spot so he can just shoot into it? Coz im sure if it was on the floor hed pay no attention


----------



## debiorme

hi,ide like to know how peeps attach there heat bulbs on exo terra flexarium? any pic of setups plz :mf_dribble:


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> Bradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adult crickets and roaches are not too small. They can be fed from a smooth sided cup so the cannot escape.
> If he doesnt like being handled then dont hande him. they are not an animal to be handled and should only be taken out if the walk onto you.
> They do eat veg. Some like it others dont. they will eat carrot, lettuce and apple.
> I would only give a max of two waxworms per week, one is
> 
> Ye he doesnt like it but its cool when ive got him out he kinda runs up my arm. but does no look happy and goee dark green:/ was very funny. i just came home opened yhe door and saw tje ficus russtling he was reavhing from it the the sife trellis and as sokn as he mafe eye contact with me just stopped completely still. legs and arms half opem in tje air and everyrhing lol. hes moochin about agen now. stil not eaten the locusts tho. shud i take yhem bacl out and put in there tub so they can eat carrot ect? Also just measured temp under my basking lamp and it reached above 50in my money about 3inches under it so from where hes basking its easily 40+ how would i go about feeding veg and roaches then get a lightweight plastic cup and attactch higher up mayne using garden twine and have yhe cup near his basking spot so he can just shoot into it? Coz im sure if it was on the floor hed pay no attention
> 
> 
> 
> You have the right idea with the roaches. Thats how I would do it!
> I would take the locusts out and regutload. that temp is too hot and could easily cause a burn.
Click to expand...


----------



## benton1576

GAD58Y said:


> your site looks great jamie.
> 
> here some babies pics from today
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> graeme


Theyre awesome mate. I hope your keeping a nice female for me! :mf_dribble:


----------



## azz0703

Bradley said:


> azz0703 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have the right idea with the roaches. Thats how I would do it!
> I would take the locusts out and regutload. that temp is too hot and could easily cause a burn.
> 
> 
> 
> Temps too hot? Thought ut needs to be about 45?! Thts what was said on previius statements? Tht temp was 2inchea belo bulb hes sat bout 7inches below it
Click to expand...


----------



## azz0703

Wel i just put a locust infront kf him and he paid attention but then turned away:/ he did however take a big munch out off a leaf last nite and swallowed it:/


----------



## benton1576

Azz0703. A simple google search found this. Take a look, it will answer a lot of your questions. Alternatively, you could try google searching to do your own research.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...339451-yemen-veiled-chameleon-care-sheet.html


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> Bradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Temps too hot? Thought ut needs to be about 45?! Thts what was said on previius statements? Tht temp was 2inchea belo bulb hes sat bout 7inches below it
> 
> 
> 
> Max 32c or 90f 45C is too hot!
Click to expand...


----------



## Bradley

Just a quick picture of my 4 year old male yemen eating him superworm earlier!


----------



## remzy

Ok so the switch to t5s upon me I know the percentages but whAt wattage to get I am at a loss on


----------



## Bradley

remzy said:


> Ok so the switch to t5s upon me I know the percentages but whAt wattage to get I am at a loss on


So you will want d3+ for outside of screen and d3 for inside a wooden enclosure. wattage depends entirely on the size bulb you need. it doesnt make a different to the animal!


----------



## remzy

Ok well they will have too be inside the screen as building a new rack to hold 6 chams witch will be wooden or with chicken wire tops sort of thing


----------



## Bradley

remzy said:


> Ok well they will have too be inside the screen as building a new rack to hold 6 chams


if they are inside then just use the 6% D3 T5 bulbs


----------



## remzy

So if I get a duel 54w starter unit will that power 2. 54w lights


----------



## remzy

Also hopin to use as little bulbs as possible hopefully 2 tanks per1 bulb sort of thing


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi,

Yes the twin 54w product code ACE254 will run 2 54w lamps. Or just one if you want!

Don't forget your reflectors that are essential! 

John




remzy said:


> So if I get a duel 54w starter unit will that power 2. 54w lights


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi Dude can we show this photo?

John




Bradley said:


> Just a quick picture of my 4 year old male yemen eating him superworm earlier!
> image


----------



## remzy

Ok thanx John yer well I'm guns try and build the vivs round the lighting lol


----------



## benton1576

remzy said:


> Ok well they will have too be inside the screen as building a new rack to hold 6 chams witch will be wooden or with chicken wire tops sort of thing


If your going to make wire tops, i reccommend using aluminium flyscreen. It stops insects crawling through them, and trust me, just because you cant see a cricket, doesnt mean its not hidden somewhere, they come out at night!

Ebay is a good source for finding it, alternatively, order it from German Ebay, send it to my house and ill bring it to the UK 18th feb and post it for you! Your looking for "Fliegengitter" on German ebay! Its abit pricey but worth it.


----------



## remzy

Needs serious help on designing chameleon rack 
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## benton1576

Remzy, heres a direct link to the stuff i buy. 

Aluminiumgewebe,Alugaze,Gaze,Aluminiumgitter 120x250cm | eBay


----------



## benton1576

remzy said:


> Needs serious help on designing chameleon rack
> :lol2::lol2:


 Ill help! what you got in mind?


----------



## remzy

Anyone know of a misting system to mist 6 vivs simotaniously


----------



## remzy

benton1576 said:


> Ill help! what you got in mind?


Ok first off have u got Facebook so I can chat without getting bottled every time I type more than 3 lines on this shitty apple product


----------



## remzy

If not I want a 3 up 3 down rack run hopefully off 2 t5 lights one running through the top 3 and one running through bottom 3 also a misting system that could do all 6 planning to insulate to top ones with polistirein and kitchen foil underneath so heat don't swap up from bottom vivs
Completely made of wood apart from I am goin to take my reptibreeze vivs apart and use the sides of them for doors I also need to ideally build 6 separate vivs and stick them together once in my flat


----------



## shell2909

Hi
I'm a bit confused After looking through some of your photos on this thread, i see some of the panther girlie's really brighten up and have some vivid colours. Do all females get vivid colours when they are older or do most of them stay a dusky pink?
Here's a couple of pics of Nova (we think she's a girl) she's 3 months old. Will she stay this colour all her life?


----------



## remzy

She does look female to me they do change there shades but mostly stay a pinky peach color


----------



## shell2909

remzy said:


> She does look female to me they do change there shades but mostly stay a pinky peach color


Thanks


----------



## Bradley

I use pollywog misting systems and they can run 6 or more vivs!


----------



## remzy

Think mr polliwog will have to wait got bout £300 for the whole build that gotta include t5set up


----------



## Oski1

shell2909 said:


> Hi
> I'm a bit confused After looking through some of your photos on this thread, i see some of the panther girlie's really brighten up and have some vivid colours. Do all females get vivid colours when they are older or do most of them stay a dusky pink?
> Here's a couple of pics of Nova (we think she's a girl) she's 3 months old. Will she stay this colour all her life?
> image
> image



Hi there, how much are you currently feeding her?


----------



## shell2909

Oski1 said:


> Hi there, how much are you currently feeding her?


we got her 3 days ago and i was quite surprised by the amount she ate on the second day (15 cricks) today she has eaten about 7. she drank quite a lot too on the second day.
is she looking a bit thin?


----------



## Oski1

shell2909 said:


> we got her 3 days ago and i was quite surprised by the amount she ate on the second day (15 cricks) today she has eaten about 7. she drank quite a lot too on the second day.
> is she looking a bit thin?


Hi how Old is she? In the pictures she looks a little thin imo but may just be the pictures , but you have to watch females though as the eat and eat, which can have health impacts,


----------



## shell2909

Oski1 said:


> Hi how Old is she? In the pictures she looks a little thin imo but may just be the pictures , but you have to watch females though as the eat and eat, which can have health impacts,


She's 3 months old.


----------



## azz0703

Bradley said:


> azz0703 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Max 32c or 90f 45C is too hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 32!??? Im sure its supposed to be around 38-40 even states this on care sheets?
Click to expand...


----------



## kopstar

azz0703 said:


> 32!??? Im sure its supposed to be around 38-40 even states this on care sheets?


88F - 90F or 31C - 32C ambient anything above that is too hot mate.


----------



## Bradley

Yep max 32c


----------



## benton1576

azz0703 said:


> Bradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 32!??? Im sure its supposed to be around 38-40 even states this on care sheets?
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure your wrong. :lol2:
> Its your chameleon so entirely your choice what you choose to do with him. Ive offered you advice, found caresheets for you and told you where to look for advice so i feel like ive done all i can to help you. Good luck with him.
Click to expand...


----------



## benton1576

remzy said:


> If not I want a 3 up 3 down rack run hopefully off 2 t5 lights one running through the top 3 and one running through bottom 3 also a misting system that could do all 6 planning to insulate to top ones with polistirein and kitchen foil underneath so heat don't swap up from bottom vivs
> Completely made of wood apart from I am goin to take my reptibreeze vivs apart and use the sides of them for doors I also need to ideally build 6 separate vivs and stick them together once in my flat


Im on facebook but rarely go on there to be honest. You can add me as a friend if you would like though and we could arrange a time to chat. My names Mark Benton, it says im from Newcastle, but im not! lol. 

I personally wouldnt do 3 up 3 down as chameleons prefer to be high. I have mine 50cm or so above the ground and theyre comfortable, although theyre in their own room with zero traffic except me feeding and watering them so theyre not too bothered.

Best to have them side by side. I make mine from contiboard or furniture board as its laminated so its waterproof providing you seal the inside with silicone in all the corners! I also have a 10cm gap underneath the floor where i put cat litter trays to catch excess water as i dont use substrate. Ill take a few pics of mine and dig some out i took during the build and show you what i did. Good idea usin the reptibreeze cages for the door. Black mesh is better for viewing, and stops them being able to see out so easily too.


----------



## remzy

Can't seem to find ya search me Richard Morrison I'm in a saw mask


----------



## remzy

Or Essex chameleons if ya can't find me


----------



## Dan Trafford

Temps for chams are 85-90 for panthers and 100-110 for yemens.


----------



## azz0703

benton1576 said:


> azz0703 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure your wrong. :lol2:
> Its your chameleon so entirely your choice what you choose to do with him. Ive offered you advice, found caresheets for you and told you where to look for advice so i feel like ive done all i can to help you. Good luck with him.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so 32 then ill measure temp when i get in but i can tell you the exo he was in basking spot temp was 38degrees. so with him being in a bigger cage and further away im uaing 100watt bulb. ive not had chams for years nor am i an expert so im bound to ask same quesions more than once. all i know is hes eating well. looking well and if he was too hot he wud move from under the bulb??
Click to expand...


----------



## azz0703

Dan Trafford said:


> Temps for chams are 85-90 for panthers and 100-110 for yemens.


Just read my firsy post and yes brad you said 32-33max but dan according to you 100-110is a max of 43?? So whos correct? Mines a yemen btw


----------



## GAD58Y

95f is perfect for a yemen.


graeme


----------



## Dan Trafford

azz0703 said:


> Just read my firsy post and yes brad you said 32-33max but dan according to you 100-110is a max of 43?? So whos correct? Mines a yemen btw


Go with 95 if you want, they can handle hotter, but perhaps they wouldn't like it that hot all the time.


----------



## Bradley

I agree they can handle hotter but 95f-100f is great!


----------



## Dan Trafford

Hey guys I just had a thought. To help vary King Louie's diet and give him some stimulation. Would there be any dietary benefit or implication in buying some waxworms, letting them pupate to moths and using the moths as a side dish?


----------



## kopstar

Dan Trafford said:


> Hey guys I just had a thought. To help vary King Louie's diet and give him some stimulation. Would there be any dietary benefit or implication in buying some waxworms, letting them pupate to moths and using the moths as a side dish?


Yep, done this a few times and also silkworm moths. Can't wait for the summer for a few other flying treats.


----------



## Dan Trafford

Ah brill ok I'll do that then.


----------



## Dan Trafford

*New T5 D3 on the way!*

I just found out that non Arcadia bulbs last only 6 months so it is time for a new one. I have ordered my first T5 and I am looking forward to seeing if it brings out King Louie's colours a bit as he is a bit dull at the moment


----------



## Bradley

Dan Trafford said:


> I just found out that non Arcadia bulbs last only 6 months so it is time for a new one. I have ordered my first T5 and I am looking forward to seeing if it brings out King Louie's colours a bit as he is a bit dull at the moment


dont forget they run off a different controller than normal T8 bulbs!


----------



## benton1576

kopstar said:


> Yep, done this a few times and also silkworm moths. Can't wait for the summer for a few other flying treats.


Do you catch butterflies/moths? ive never fed mine anything "wild" for the fear of parasites, pesticides etc. Its definately something ive been wanting to do though for a bit more variety. I bought some argentinian cockroaches the other day and mine went crazy for them!!! I think its because theyre bored of crix, locusts and dubias.


----------



## kopstar

benton1576 said:


> Do you catch butterflies/moths? ive never fed mine anything "wild" for the fear of parasites, pesticides etc. Its definately something ive been wanting to do though for a bit more variety. I bought some argentinian cockroaches the other day and mine went crazy for them!!! I think its because theyre bored of crix, locusts and dubias.


Not caught any yet but he managed a moth that got in last autumn. I'll feed the odd moth and butterfly that makes its way into the house over the summer.

Mine's off crix and dubias at the moment. He'll only take grubs/worms or in other words he's got expensive taste!


----------



## Dan Trafford

Bradley said:


> dont forget they run off a different controller than normal T8 bulbs!


Yeah I'm hoping it will fit in my existing ballast, I'll have to wait and see, the pins are the same.


----------



## nads

Dan Trafford said:


> Yeah I'm hoping it will fit in my existing ballast, I'll have to wait and see, the pins are the same.


 T5's are much smaller,unfortunatly you would need to buy a new starter for a t5 set up..I'm gradually changing mine over,as can be expensive all in one go: victory:
Vicky


----------



## Dan Trafford

Damn, I don't have any arcadia gear to start with so i don't know if what I have is the same size as the T8. Anyhow I'll sell the old ballast if it doesn't fit.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi dude,

The high output T5 system is the most advanced Uv system in the world. It will provide huge amounts of light and of course UV down onto your animals. These high output lamps use a very special high output phosphor that simply cannot be run through the old magnetic style T8 controllers. You need a high output, High frequency electronic signal to start and run these lamps.

The good news is!!!! These lamps emit more safe UV than any other lamp by a ratio of around 2-3 times. So that is like running 6 Arcadia T8s at the same time or 12-16 competitors lamps!!! They are also flicker free so much better for reptiles eyes and cheaper to run.

You animal will typically feed better, have a longer more productive breeding season and display better colours.

When you try T5 you will never go back to T8 they are simply wonderful.

Please use the correct reflector with all flouro lamps. This again captures all of the light that would have been wasted and allows you to place this light where it is most needed!!!!down on the animal.

As always I'm happy to help further if required

Good luck

John 




Dan Trafford said:


> Damn, I don't have any arcadia gear to start with so i don't know if what I have is the same size as the T8. Anyhow I'll sell the old ballast if it doesn't fit.


----------



## kopstar

John,

Is the new 60cm T5 canopy compatible with the XL Reptibreeze? I was thinking of using this and changing the bulb for a higher UVB.

Would this work or am I better with starter, bulb and reflector?

Regards

Steve.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi,

The canopy is a real good idea as the control gear is all internal and the reflector is just brilliant at getting light through a mesh.

I'm not sure if it will lock on like it does on the exo and zoomed glass vivs but you should be able to rest it onto the cage.

Seriously it's a very affordable way of getting into T5. It comes with the Lamp effectively free in the fitting already!!

Id love to see a photo!

John




kopstar said:


> John,
> 
> Is the new 60cm T5 canopy compatible with the XL Reptibreeze? I was thinking of using this and changing the bulb for a higher UVB.
> 
> Would this work or am I better with starter, bulb and reflector?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Steve.


----------



## benton1576

Dan Trafford said:


> Damn, I don't have any arcadia gear to start with so i don't know if what I have is the same size as the T8. Anyhow I'll sell the old ballast if it doesn't fit.


Best to advertise your old ballast now as IT WONT FIT! T5 is completely different size to T8.


----------



## Dan Trafford

Gonna get the new ballast ordered first then fit it all then sell the old one.


----------



## benton1576

kopstar said:


> Not caught any yet but he managed a moth that got in last autumn. I'll feed the odd moth and butterfly that makes its way into the house over the summer.
> 
> Mine's off crix and dubias at the moment. He'll only take grubs/worms or in other words he's got expensive taste!


Have you tried locusts? You will find once you change over to the T5 lights, about a week later your chams will be completely different animals with regards to eating, drinking and a lot more active. The colours intensify too! 

I think i should be an Arcadia reresentative as ive got nothing but good things to say about them. :lol2:T5's are simply amazing, I only wish i'd jumped on the bandwagon long ago.


----------



## kopstar

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> The canopy is a real good idea as the control gear is all internal and the reflector is just brilliant at getting light through a mesh.
> 
> I'm not sure if it will lock on like it does on the exo and zoomed glass vivs but you should be able to rest it onto the cage.
> 
> Seriously it's a very affordable way of getting into T5. It comes with the Lamp effectively free in the fitting already!!
> 
> Id love to see a photo!
> 
> John


Does the lamp included fit the Panther Cham UVB rating or will that need to be changed?


----------



## kopstar

benton1576 said:


> Have you tried locusts? You will find once you change over to the T5 lights, about a week later your chams will be completely different animals with regards to eating, drinking and a lot more active. The colours intensify too!
> 
> I think i should be an Arcadia reresentative as ive got nothing but good things to say about them. :lol2:T5's are simply amazing, I only wish i'd jumped on the bandwagon long ago.


Yep he takes locust although not as avidly as he did a couple of months ago. I usually feed them for a few days then leave it for a week or so.

I'm looking forward to the T5's based on what you guys have said.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

The % is irrelevant, you are going to try and fire light and UV as a by product of light through a mesh and in a tall enclosure,

So you need as much power at source to do this. Don't forget these meshes can cut out up to 80% of the light!!

So we always reccoemned using the D3+ above a mesh to compensate for what is in effect a filter.

John


----------



## kopstar

Arcadiajohn said:


> The % is irrelevant, you are going to try and fire light and UV as a by product of light through a mesh and in a tall enclosure,
> 
> So you need as much power at source to do this. Don't forget these meshes can cut out up to 80% of the light!!
> 
> So we always reccoemned using the D3+ above a mesh to compensate for what is in effect a filter.
> 
> John


I'm assuming the stock lamp in the canopy isn't D3+?


----------



## Arcadiajohn

I'm so glad to say you assume wrong. The 60cm and 90cm come complete with the D3+ lamp included as standard.

John


----------



## kopstar

Arcadiajohn said:


> I'm so glad to say you assume wrong. The 60cm and 90cm come complete with the D3+ lamp included as standard.
> 
> John


Thanks John, the 60cm canopy is now on my shopping list.


----------



## Chameleoco

If you have bought a chameleon from us and your happy with it and would like to see it on our new testimonials page @chameleoco.co.uk then just send us a pic and a brief paragraph,and we will put it up;-0


cheers
jamie


----------



## woody7542

*female red bar wanted*

hi guys im after another female panther if any of u guys have any pics would be nice plus price.cheers guys..


----------



## Chameleoco

A few progress pictures: victory:


----------



## Chameleoco

woody7542 said:


> hi guys im after another female panther if any of u guys have any pics would be nice plus price.cheers guys..



https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chameleoco/224255664294358


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> A few progress pictures: victory:


Looking good guys. When do you anticipate them being finished?


----------



## Chameleoco

benton1576 said:


> Looking good guys. When do you anticipate them being finished?


we are just waiting for some ceiling panels to be made and then we should be away,realistically 2-3 weeks:bash:


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> we are just waiting for some ceiling panels to be made and then we should be away,realistically 2-3 weeks:bash:


Awesome, im looking forward to seeing them finished. Bet your excited too. :2thumb: Dont forget to post pics once its done, you cant leave me hanging!:lol2:


----------



## Bradley




----------



## MattHunt

Hi guys,had my cham 3 days now,wanted a cham for ages and after spending a good few weeks reading up and learning the know how i decided to get one,so,this is Jasper, he wasnt too happy about having a pic taken!!










Jaspers home.


----------



## Oski1

*My Ambilobe Male*

These pictures do not do this male justice,he glows. also I find my panthers are not at their brightest at the moment, due to the weather etc, I found this last year too, but this still gives you an idea.He is From "Muji" on here from the "Bojo line":2thumb:These are NOT fired up pictures too!


----------



## Oski1

*Furcifer Minors*

A few from the Minors,I can not wait till the female gets her amazing adult colors! 
Male
























Female


----------



## benton1576

Hey Oski1, i think you need some DIY tips, that light switch is awefully wonky! :lol2:

Great pics, loving the Ambilobe, his colours are amazing! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Merritt87

jus got back from reptile shop and saw chameleon it started wiv 'a' would anyone no what chameleon this would be so can look up information on it.
cheers ed


----------



## Bradley

Could be a certain panther chameleon locale.


----------



## Iwantone

Here's a shot of my female Hoehnelli Gretel basking and yes she's looking a little plump because she's gravid again. :flrt:


----------



## debiorme

Merritt87 said:


> jus got back from reptile shop and saw chameleon it started wiv 'a' would anyone no what chameleon this would be so can look up information on it.
> cheers ed


Ambilobe Panther *Chameleons, * maybe :lol2:


----------



## debiorme

could some one tell me what brand/make of calcium & or vitimins i need to use for a yemen,also how much n how often plz:notworthy:


----------



## Bradley

There are two options.

option 1: repashy calcium plus - All in one dust and is the only thing that has to be used and is used at every feeding. Provides vitamins, calcium and D3. Repashy-Calcium Plus

option 2 : You use three different supplements

Pure calcium on every feed Zoo Med Repti Calcium WITHOUT D3 85g A33-3
Calcium with D3 twice a month Zoo Med Repti Calcium with D3 85g A34-3
multivitamin twice a month that doesnt have D3 in it. Zoo Med Reptivite WITHOUT D3 56 7g A35-2
A good uv bulb is also needed.


----------



## Jakenicholls

Here is my Blue Bar Ambilobe, got him on the 7th January this year from chameleoco and has shed once and is about 4 and a half months old


----------



## antman_1

lovely little cham there dude!

heres my little bluebar.

here he is when i got him at the beginning of september.
roughly a few month old. 









and here he is at about 7months old, hes come on so much! and get more colourful by the day! hes a little dull here as he went into shed a couple of days later.


----------



## Jakenicholls

antman_1 said:


> lovely little cham there dude!
> 
> heres my little bluebar.
> 
> here he is when i got him at the beginning of september.
> roughly a few month old.
> image
> 
> and here he is at about 7months old, hes come on so much! and get more colourful by the day! hes a little dull here as he went into shed a couple of days later.
> image


I cant wait until mines colours come on like yours has!


----------



## Bradley

Both great looking chams!


----------



## debiorme

Bradley said:


> There are two options.
> 
> option 1: repashy calcium plus - All in one dust and is the only thing that has to be used and is used at every feeding. Provides vitamins, calcium and D3. Repashy-Calcium Plus
> 
> 
> option 2 : You use three different supplements
> 
> Pure calcium on every feed Zoo Med Repti Calcium WITHOUT D3 85g A33-3
> Calcium with D3 twice a month Zoo Med Repti Calcium with D3 85g A34-3
> multivitamin twice a month that doesnt have D3 in it. Zoo Med Reptivite WITHOUT D3 56 7g A35-2
> A good uv bulb is also needed.


 :2thumb: thank you,ill get the repashy 1 :2thumb: thanks for ya help, again:lol2: xxxxx


----------



## spikes2212

Just a quick one of my Boy



























This is his new viv, 61x61x122cm, He is 3 years old and doing very well


----------



## benton1576

spikes2212 said:


> Just a quick one of my Boy
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> This is his new viv, 61x61x122cm, He is 3 years old and doing very well


I personally would have more foliage in there for him to hide in if he wants. Also, the heat lamp appears to be in the middle of the cage, i know this is probably so it looks nicer, but its not ideal for him, it should be placed in one of the corners so he can regulate his own body temperature by moving away from it if hes too hot, and closer if hes cold. Being in the middle of the cage doesnt allow him to do this effectively.

He looks healthy enough though so hes obviously been taken care of well so far, but a few tiny changes will make him a lot happier and healthier.:2thumb:

Of course you can always tell me to mind my own business and keep it the way it is, like others on here have done in the past, but the end result will be the same as theirs, huge vet bills, a dead chameleon, no further advice from me no matter how much you plead and spam me with PM's! lol


----------



## Dan Trafford

benton1576 said:


> I personally would have more foliage in there for him to hide in if he wants. Also, the heat lamp appears to be in the middle of the cage, i know this is probably so it looks nicer, but its not ideal for him, it should be placed in one of the corners so he can regulate his own body temperature by moving away from it if hes too hot, and closer if hes cold. Being in the middle of the cage doesnt allow him to do this effectively.
> 
> He looks healthy enough though so hes obviously been taken care of well so far, but a few tiny changes will make him a lot happier and healthier.:2thumb:
> 
> Of course you can always tell me to mind my own business and keep it the way it is, like others on here have done in the past, but the end result will be the same as theirs, huge vet bills, a dead chameleon, no further advice from me no matter how much you plead and spam me with PM's! lol


 
I agree with the lamp and the foliage


----------



## spikes2212

The new cage was only bought this week I am going to put more in, in time, as for the heat it is 4 ft high, bulb is 150 watt and he is able to move around freely, I put light in middle due to the branches are closest to the heat, if I had put in a corner it melts the plastic leafs, plus my flat is always hot lol, his home before was only 40x40x76cm. and a dead plant in the middle

Thanks for your opinion its always good to get advise from others, I have had him a year now is is very healthy


----------



## spikes2212

ReptiBreeze Screen cage Extra-large 61x61x122cm

This is the site I get his bits from


----------



## IP42

What is the best temperature for 13 weeks Yemens?

Thank you


----------



## benton1576

spikes2212 said:


> The new cage was only bought this week I am going to put more in, in time, as for the heat it is 4 ft high, bulb is 150 watt and he is able to move around freely, I put light in middle due to the branches are closest to the heat, if I had put in a corner it melts the plastic leafs, plus my flat is always hot lol, his home before was only 40x40x76cm. and a dead plant in the middle
> 
> Thanks for your opinion its always good to get advise from others, I have had him a year now is is very healthy


Ok, your welcome. I thought you might say something like that. good luck with him.


----------



## benton1576

IP42 said:


> What is the best temperature for 13 weeks Yemens?
> 
> Thank you


Google, a world of knowledge at your fingertips!


----------



## IP42

Thought id ask the experts


----------



## benton1576

Yes, im feeling grumpy today. 2 reasons, firstly, im a bit fed up of people asking for advise, then questioning what you tell them. If you dont want advise then dont fricken ask for it and certainly dont PM telling me im wrong when you've owned a chameleon for a few months, so your a fricken expert now eh? 

Secondly, ive somehow managed to tear the tendon in my hand and its excrutiatingly painful!


----------



## benton1576

IP42 said:


> Thought id ask the experts


Nobody is an expert! We never stop learning :lol2:. You will learn better by researching, and if the answer is not there, which it is, then ask or look back a few pages on this thread and find the link i posted for veiled care. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## GAD58Y

82f is fine for a couple of months then increase temps to 95f over ther next couple of months,females can have temps slightly lower at adulthood.


graeme


----------



## spikes2212

Look I didn't diagree, I am aware of the lack of green near the bottom but as it has cost me £179 so far and am on a low income I have to wait for next pay to slowly build up, I am also thank for for advice, he gets a mix of diet he loves his veg and fruit as wel as his bugs which I dust with Calci dust 5x a week and Nutrobal 2x a week, He has also got a new UV as these are ment to be replaced every 6 months, the apperance isn't as important as a good diet but does look good and he is a lighter colour now he is in new viv,


----------



## IP42

GAD58Y said:


> 82f is fine for a couple of months then increase temps to 95f over ther next couple of months,females can have temps slightly lower at adulthood.
> 
> 
> graeme


Thank you, at the moment my exo terra terrarium is set at 81.3, hopefully it will be at its right temp by the time i get him later :2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

spikes2212 said:


> Look I didn't diagree, I am aware of the lack of green near the bottom but as it has cost me £179 so far and am on a low income I have to wait for next pay to slowly build up, I am also thank for for advice, he gets a mix of diet he loves his veg and fruit as wel as his bugs which I dust with Calci dust 5x a week and Nutrobal 2x a week, He has also got a new UV as these are ment to be replaced every 6 months, the apperance isn't as important as a good diet but does look good and he is a lighter colour now he is in new viv,


I didnt say you did! :lol2: I said he looks healthy so its obvious you care for him well. Im just a bit cranky today.


----------



## spikes2212

Ok, good good


----------



## Oski1

spikes2212 said:


> The new cage was only bought this week I am going to put more in, in time, as for the heat it is 4 ft high, bulb is 150 watt and he is able to move around freely, I put light in middle due to the branches are closest to the heat, if I had put in a corner it melts the plastic leafs, plus my flat is always hot lol, his home before was only 40x40x76cm. and a dead plant in the middle
> 
> Thanks for your opinion its always good to get advise from others, I have had him a year now is is very healthy


Mate 150 watt is too much if it melts your plastic plants imagine what it will do to your chameleon if it basks too long under there, I would check basking spots ASAP but I know 150watt will be too much, it might increase your ambient temPs but your basking spot will be too high.


----------



## spikes2212

Ok thanks for that, I did have lower watt but basking area wasn't getting to right temp, I do now have a pulse stat and is now good I wouldn't just put a bare 150 watt bulb that is just madness


----------



## GAD58Y

are you using a ceramic bulb for your basking spot? if not your pulse stat is useless as it will turn your spot bulb on and off all the time to get the right temp.


graeme


----------



## Oski1

spikes2212 said:


> Ok thanks for that, I did have lower watt but basking area wasn't getting to right temp, I do now have a pulse stat and is now good I wouldn't just put a bare 150 watt bulb that is just madness


Hi mate what temp is the stat set at? also where is the probe located, you /could prob get away with a 75/100 watt bulb and get to the desired basking temps, I use these cages and use 60/75 watt bulbs and never any higher, 

He looks good in the pictures by the way he looks a giant,


----------



## Jakenicholls

is it true that chameleons colours develop more after each shed or do they develop regardless of shedding?


----------



## Bradley

Jakenicholls said:


> is it true that chameleons colours develop more after each shed or do they develop regardless of shedding?


When young with not full adult colours they dondevelop more after each shed.


----------



## Chameleoco

these guys are showing real potential:mf_dribble:


----------



## azz0703

Hi all. not been on for a few daysn just some quick questions. my roomtemp dropped to 16.7 the other day probs only for a few hours because i have radiator on untill 19pm to keep it warm so the nite ime drop isnt as low or for as long. Now its approx 18 as its warmed uom is this ok for my yemen? Also do they ever need a bath? Lolsounds daft but i dont notice them cleaning himself. hes eating well and drinks from big dripper every few days when i put the tube through the door. sometimes /most times he completey ignores it even when its dripping on him. so guess they dont need to drink all tht much or hes getting fluid elsewhere. also ive not had him out in nearly 2weeks because he doenat like it and was told to leave him alone ifhe doesnt like it. is there anyway to make him more firendly with minimal stress or is this just how hes gna b forever nw?


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> Hi all. not been on for a few daysn just some quick questions. my roomtemp dropped to 16.7 the other day probs only for a few hours because i have radiator on untill 19pm to keep it warm so the nite ime drop isnt as low or for as long. Now its approx 18 as its warmed uom is this ok for my yemen? Also do they ever need a bath? Lolsounds daft but i dont notice them cleaning himself. hes eating well and drinks from big dripper every few days when i put the tube through the door. sometimes /most times he completey ignores it even when its dripping on him. so guess they dont need to drink all tht much or hes getting fluid elsewhere. also ive not had him out in nearly 2weeks because he doenat like it and was told to leave him alone ifhe doesnt like it. is there anyway to make him more firendly with minimal stress or is this just how hes gna b forever nw?


Temps are fine. they done needs baths and most yemens dont like handleing so he will probably be like this now.


----------



## azz0703

Bradley said:


> Temps are fine. they done needs baths and most yemens dont like handleing so he will probably be like this now.


Cheers mate was jus worried hed get too cold at 16 but like i say its probs only tht from 12/1am untill 6am and its warmer now anyway. wna try some different foods this week whats best and easiet for him to eat in a reptibreeze? Like a climbing food otjer than crickets? Should i try the worm types in a cup still?


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> Cheers mate was jus worried hed get too cold at 16 but like i say its probs only tht from 12/1am untill 6am and its warmer now anyway. wna try some different foods this week whats best and easiet for him to eat in a reptibreeze? Like a climbing food otjer than crickets? Should i try the worm types in a cup still?


You could try morio worms, fruit beetle grubs and roaches in a cup and see if he likes them. I would not use mealworms though.


----------



## Jakenicholls

Just curious, is "top soil" safe to repot my new ficus with? Im not sure if it's pesticide free as it doesn't say on the pack.


----------



## ch5

Jakenicholls said:


> Just curious, is "top soil" safe to repot my new ficus with? Im not sure if it's pesticide free as it doesn't say on the pack.


Never used topsoil before so I can't answer that. I use organic soil from Homebase. You can get a big bag for about £5 but it does smell a bit


----------



## Jakenicholls

ch5 said:


> Never used topsoil before so I can't answer that. I use organic soil from Homebase. You can get a big bag for about £5 but it does smell a bit


I've been using peat for all my other plants before now, but ran out and cant find any anywhere! :s


----------



## azz0703

Quick help and advice please guys!! Just got home found my cham under his basking lamp and he looks a little dull/dry so upon close inspection half of one side of his tail skin is whte and cracking off. Im new to chams so i take it this is just him shedding??? Also should i spray him a little when i spray my tank with room temp water or will tjis be too cold for him. its just it helped my crested geckos shed when you sprayed them a little. or should i just leave him to it? I take it this will happen all over his body and i shouldnt worry ? How lng will the process take??


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> Quick help and advice please guys!! Just got home found my cham under his basking lamp and he looks a little dull/dry so upon close inspection half of one side of his tail skin is whte and cracking off. Im new to chams so i take it this is just him shedding??? Also should i spray him a little when i spray my tank with room temp water or will tjis be too cold for him. its just it helped my crested geckos shed when you sprayed them a little. or should i just leave him to it? I take it this will happen all over his body and i shouldnt worry ? How lng will the process take??


That is him sheeding. Dont spray the chameleon directly just spray once more a day whilst he is sheeding to help him. It may happen in parts of the body or a whole body shed. Can take upto a week depending on umidity levels and that.


----------



## collielynn

Benton you should defo be on commision 

collie lynn


----------



## ch5

Chameleoco said:


> these guys are showing real potential:mf_dribble:


These guys are really looking good!


----------



## Chameleoco

ch5 said:


> These guys are really looking good!



cheers dude!genghis's sire was Jaws and female From Julian @muji chams: victory:i am really pleased with his colours, and i have a beautiful female blue bar ambi coming from an amazing czech line to pair with him!the results should be blinding!!!!
cant wait;-0


----------



## azz0703

Bradley said:


> That is him sheeding. Dont spray the chameleon directly just spray once more a day whilst he is sheeding to help him. It may happen in parts of the body or a whole body shed. Can take upto a week depending on umidity levels and that.


Thanks mate. so should i feed hin as usual or a bit less or bit more? Also more of his tail is shedding now and front of his "crown" head im not familoar on its term but thts a bit whiteish but not like his tail so guess well see hope this means hes doing well and settled in


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> Thanks mate. so should i feed hin as usual or a bit less or bit more? Also more of his tail is shedding now and front of his "crown" head im not familoar on its term but thts a bit whiteish but not like his tail so guess well see hope this means hes doing well and settled in


Feed him as usual.


----------



## benton1576

Does anyone know anything about shipping to the US? I have had several people asking me to import my faly and masoala babies once they hatch but cant seem to find much info on exporting from UK to US.


----------



## Chameleoco

Kinyongia Multituberculata just starting to sweat!!!
Hopefully some CB babies in the UK soon!!.


----------



## Bradley

Chameleoco said:


> Kinyongia Multituberculata just starting to sweat!!!
> Hopefully some CB babies in the UK soon!!.


Good luck!!!


----------



## Chameleoco

Bradley said:


> Good luck!!!



cheers dude:2thumb:


----------



## jayfrog

hey folks im gonna be upgrading from a flexarium to a screen cage for my veiled chameleon soon once he's a bit bigger and was wondering if the Rept-breeze ones are any good? was gonna go for the XL for my Bob. heres the link Zoo Med ReptiBreeze Screen Cage XL 61x61x122cm Repti Breeze

just wondered if u can still see well through the mesh and if they are well made. the only other decent ones i could find were all in the U.S..

thanks for any advice guys, Ben


----------



## Bradley

jayfrog said:


> hey folks im gonna be upgrading from a flexarium to a screen cage for my veiled chameleon soon once he's a bit bigger and was wondering if the Rept-breeze ones are any good? was gonna go for the XL for my Bob. heres the link Zoo Med ReptiBreeze Screen Cage XL 61x61x122cm Repti Breeze
> 
> just wondered if u can still see well through the mesh and if they are well made. the only other decent ones i could find were all in the U.S..
> 
> thanks for any advice guys, Ben


I use them and yes they are fine. The xl is what you need. If you can see through flexarium mesh then viewing is 100 times better in these cages!!!!!


----------



## jayfrog

Bradley said:


> I use them and yes they are fine. The xl is what you need. If you can see through flexarium mesh then viewing is 100 times better in these cages!!!!!


 
cheers mate. thats what i shall be getting then 

:2thumb:


----------



## debiorme

jayfrog said:


> cheers mate. thats what i shall be getting then
> 
> :2thumb:


 hi,ive just brought one, looks great all set up,defo better than the flexarium, here the link, its alot cheaper here hun Zoo Med ReptiBreeze Screen Cage 61x61x122cm - Surrey Pet Supplies :2thumb:


----------



## debiorme

*cham veg*

hi,ide like to know what fruit & veg peeps give there chams, ive heard lettuce is no good for them? does anyone buy there veg pre -packed from there supermarket,if so what do you recommend(name/brand) for my baby 4 month old yemen? thanks:flrt:


----------



## Samsloc

Mine eats florettes crispy salad he loves it


----------



## kopstar

A couple of Suarez pics from this morning.


----------



## Chameleoco

kopstar said:


> A couple of Suarez pics from this morning.
> 
> image
> image



he's awesome:2thumb:


----------



## thrashback90

Seriously thinking about getting a panther in the near future but before i reserve one there is one thing that i'd like to know..those of you who have jobs which im sure is most of you, do you still get to enjoy them? I currently have no job (hope that changes soon though) so i'd get to enjoy it all day then onto my geckos at night, but when i do get one how do you go about feeding them while you're not around and wouldn't it be almost lights out time by the time you get in? so basically are they still enjoyable and worth it even if you're not in all day


----------



## Bradley

thrashback90 said:


> Seriously thinking about getting a panther in the near future but before i reserve one there is one thing that i'd like to know..those of you who have jobs which im sure is most of you, do you still get to enjoy them? I currently have no job (hope that changes soon though) so i'd get to enjoy it all day then onto my geckos at night, but when i do get one how do you go about feeding them while you're not around and wouldn't it be almost lights out time by the time you get in? so basically are they still enjoyable and worth it even if you're not in all day


I think you would still have time to enjoy it! I feed my chams at 8am in the morning and light go out at 9pm in the summer and 7.30pm in the winter. I have an automatic mister to mist when im not in.


----------



## debiorme

*new yemen set up*

hows this look guys?


----------



## watty89

Where did u get the cups from??


----------



## debiorme

hi,got the cups from a small pet shop in dudley,west midlands, think there made for feeding small birds like finches n stuff, they work great & only cost me £1.35 :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Looks good! I would probably add a plant at the top left. i would also elevate the basking bulb off the mesh a few cm as the mesh can get very hot and burn the cham! I use two small pieces of wood and rest the dome on top of them.


----------



## Dan Trafford

Hi guys I have added some photos into lizard pics of King Louie's latest home improvement, apart from 2 more hanging plants at the top of the trellis he is all done. There's also some pics of him.


----------



## azz0703

Yep looks like a full body shed mate and its stil going on. just noticed it on his head tpday amd its been on hiw back a few days. hes eating like a horse aswell 6 larve locusts 1by 1 as i put them in lol


----------



## WayneJnr

would someone be able to write me a list of suitable green plants to put in my flexarium? around the 2foot mark..


----------



## Bradley

WayneJnr said:


> would someone be able to write me a list of suitable green plants to put in my flexarium? around the 2foot mark..


The best are the umbrella plant, weeping fig and devils ivy. they all do well in viv conditions!


----------



## debiorme

WayneJnr said:


> would someone be able to write me a list of suitable green plants to put in my flexarium? around the 2foot mark..


Safe Plants List for Chameleons :2thumb:


----------



## WayneJnr

thanks for the super quick reply. This is the first chameleon i will have, finding a plant in my area is impossible. These plants ok then for the weight of the chameleon etc? Or will i have to tie up some branches to hold its weight in adult life.


----------



## WayneJnr

anyway, i hope to have it all setup wednesday so will post pics


----------



## Chameleoco

K .multi pictures
Chameleoco - Blog


----------



## Chameleoco

This guy is :blowup: when you go near his viv,he is so like is old man Jaws it untrue:gasp:


----------



## king chameleon

Hi!

is there anyone who has experience with chameleon import\export
who could help me with this 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/816877-how-transport-chameleon-plane-within.html

Thanks


----------



## azz0703

Just some advice about my plants guys. will it live/survive/grow just from the uv light im providing as the room its in has blinds closed 24/7 so diring day it does brighten up but doesnt actuallygwt real light through. so will my main laege ficus be ok? Its just ive notoced a lot of leaves dropped off but no broqning. maybe this was because untilll recently i wasnt actually watering it other than when i spray 2x a day but realised its sat in a solid ceramic pot so moisture will not be absorved theu the bottom. should i water a few hundred ml every few days? like half a 500ml drinking bottle


----------



## Dan Trafford

azz0703 said:


> Just some advice about my plants guys. will it live/survive/grow just from the uv light im providing as the room its in has blinds closed 24/7 so diring day it does brighten up but doesnt actuallygwt real light through. so will my main laege ficus be ok? Its just ive notoced a lot of leaves dropped off but no broqning. maybe this was because untilll recently i wasnt actually watering it other than when i spray 2x a day but realised its sat in a solid ceramic pot so moisture will not be absorved theu the bottom. should i water a few hundred ml every few days? like half a 500ml drinking bottle


I struggled with my ficus, it can't take the heat. If I was to try it again I would water it a bit every day.


----------



## WayneJnr

update, got me a devils ivy plant in great condition and a really good size.


----------



## Jakenicholls

my chameleon doesnt eat anywhere from 4-7 days prior to his shed, is this normal or not?


----------



## Bradley

yep! Some will eat whilst sheeding, others wont!


----------



## Bradley

Quick bump!!


----------



## Terrii

*Buddy. Locale Help?*

Just a few pictures of our fella Bud, we got him from a reputable breeder but he wasn't sure of the locale of the mother. If anyone has any idea as to what locale this guy is, a heads up would be very much appreciated. 

Outside. 









Chilling on the windowsill.


















Bedtime colours.










And this is one that makes him look so retarded, But I couldn't help it. I honestly laugh at it everytime. Bless him, we captured him just as he was eating his dinner. Haha.










xxx


----------



## Jakenicholls

I'm no professional, but to me he looks like a red bar ambanja


----------



## azz0703

Hey guys. do chams cough?vomit? Mine ate a few hours ago. he was basking then all of a sudden moved and puffed up realy realy large and opened and cosed his mouth. at first i thought he was yawning but then it looked like coughin but no noise. lasted aboit 15seconds hes now normal size nd over near the big dripper pipe?


----------



## Jakenicholls

azz0703 said:


> Hey guys. do chams cough?vomit? Mine ate a few hours ago. he was basking then all of a sudden moved and puffed up realy realy large and opened and cosed his mouth. at first i thought he was yawning but then it looked like coughin but no noise. lasted aboit 15seconds hes now normal size nd over near the big dripper pipe?


Sounds like the symptoms of a respiratory infection.


----------



## debiorme

azz0703 said:


> Hey guys. do chams cough?vomit? Mine ate a few hours ago. he was basking then all of a sudden moved and puffed up realy realy large and opened and cosed his mouth. at first i thought he was yawning but then it looked like coughin but no noise. lasted aboit 15seconds hes now normal size nd over near the big dripper pipe?


sounds like he got spooked by something,maybe he felt threatened by something for a second & puffed up indefence lol


----------



## azz0703

Jakenicholls said:


> Sounds like the symptoms of a respiratory infection.


Any reasoning for this? He did it for a few seconds amd stopped and has just been drinking for past few minutes then went bvk over to basking area then swallowed up a remaining locust. its the first time hes ever done it. so lile i asled do they cough? Or sneeze tht kinda rhing ect? Have you dealt with a cham with respiratory infection? if so what were the symptoms? Id assume lack of appetite. and a regualr coughin/yawning motion?


----------



## azz0703

debiorme said:


> sounds like he got spooked by something,maybe he felt threatened by something for a second & puffed up indefence lol


It wasnt tht kinda puffing up mate he was kinda inhailin large volumes of air as if he wanting to yawn or cough or if he had something stuck in his theoat and was tryna get it out
hes normal now and just drank and eaten so guess je mayne had a throat tickle?


----------



## azz0703

Also hes kept in a rwptibreeze so would be difficult to develop respiratory infecion with such low humidity and good ventilation right?


----------



## debiorme

yeah could be swollowing down air to help the last bit of food go down maybe.


----------



## azz0703

debiorme said:


> yeah could be swollowing down air to help the last bit of food go down maybe.


Jus got spooked when uri or any form of problem is mentioned
he just looked like my cat when it has a hair ball but no actuall cough noise or sneeze noise so without this its just a case of him inhailing large volumes of air. hes bck to basking now and is perfectly fine. he does not like being handled tho but i woll annoy him later or tomorow mornin and hel open his mouth so i cn see insode and look for mucus or whitemess ect. i feed him calcium daily and multi vit and d3 fortnightly


----------



## debiorme

azz0703 said:


> Jus got spooked when uri or any form of problem is mentioned
> he just looked like my cat when it has a hair ball but no actuall cough noise or sneeze noise so without this its just a case of him inhailing large volumes of air. hes bck to basking now and is perfectly fine. he does not like being handled tho but i woll annoy him later or tomorow mornin and hel open his mouth so i cn see insode and look for mucus or whitemess ect. i feed him calcium daily and multi vit and d3 fortnightly


i would just keep an eye on him,if it gets a regular thing,then maybe a trip to the vets, dont panic yet though:2thumb:


----------



## azz0703

debiorme said:


> i would just keep an eye on him,if it gets a regular thing,then maybe a trip to the vets, dont panic yet though:2thumb:


Yep will do thanks just a quick question aboit my locusts. hes eating 6-7 onr after another first thing in morming. is this enough or shud i put more in? Sometimes if im home early enuff say 4pm i add a few more and he eats them too. dnt wna overfeed at once incase hes sicl ect. So is this about right or shud he eat 10+ a day?also i saw pro rep bug gel? Anyone use this to feed locusts? Apparently its a gel thats basically water for locusts. i currently just add a few pieces pf carrot in the ub and thats all but i guessthe more hydrated the locusts are the more my cham will get when he eats them?


----------



## Dan Trafford

azz0703 said:


> Yep will do thanks just a quick question aboit my locusts. hes eating 6-7 onr after another first thing in morming. is this enough or shud i put more in? Sometimes if im home early enuff say 4pm i add a few more and he eats them too. dnt wna overfeed at once incase hes sicl ect. So is this about right or shud he eat 10+ a day?also i saw pro rep bug gel? Anyone use this to feed locusts? Apparently its a gel thats basically water for locusts. i currently just add a few pieces pf carrot in the ub and thats all but i guessthe more hydrated the locusts are the more my cham will get when he eats them?


The gel is good stuff but if you are giving veg then they will get moisture from that anyway. Change your veg around a bit for the hoppers/locusts. they like leafy greens and grass too, just gives your cham more vitamins. I keep hoppers alive for weeks on fresh stuff each day with no bug gel.


----------



## Lex

Put the two quads together this morning, nothing as of yet, but the introduction wasn't too bad... Last time it was a mitten to the face for the male and alot of hissing... 

This time its just alot of disregard from him and the occasional black flash from her. So she's willing and he is... confused? Sigh.


----------



## Merritt87

*Umbrella tree*

how easy are umbrella trees to look after? how often they need watering??

ed


----------



## Jakenicholls

Is top soil safe to repot plants with to put in my vivarium? If not, which are the appropriate soils I should use?


----------



## Jakenicholls

Also, which insects are safe to use as staple diets that arent either crickets or locusts? i would just like to mix my chams diet up a bit more. also can anybody recommend me any websites that sell unusual insects/worms like silkworms, mantis, horn worms etc. 

thanks


----------



## Dan Trafford

Jakenicholls said:


> Also, which insects are safe to use as staple diets that arent either crickets or locusts? i would just like to mix my chams diet up a bit more. also can anybody recommend me any websites that sell unusual insects/worms like silkworms, mantis, horn worms etc.
> 
> thanks


Interesting question and I don't know if any of the worms are good but I do know silkworms are NOT good as a staple. To be honest you are fine with crix and hoppers as a staple then the odd mealworm, roach, fly as a bit of a change. Some people use roaches as a staple for other reps such as dragons but for chams they're not so good just simply because if you don't get the righ roach, they are crap at climbing and go straight for ground and bury themselves. Stick to the basic two and add treats around them. My first two wax moths have emerged from a batch of waxworms I have been pupating, however they look like the 'Goonies Sloth' of the moth world, can't fly, completely ill formed so I'm a bit disappointed there, I'll see how the rest go.


----------



## Chipnpin

This is excellent! I am getting my first Cham at the weekend and am so excited! Have spent ages reading about them but there is so much conflicting advice it's a nightmare so if any of you guys have any tips they would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## king chameleon

Chipnpin said:


> This is excellent! I am getting my first Cham at the weekend and am so excited! Have spent ages reading about them but there is so much conflicting advice it's a nightmare so if any of you guys have any tips they would be greatly appreciated.


what would you like to know exactly?


----------



## Chipnpin

Was just wondering if there is anything that gets commonly over-looked.I've read loads of different care sheets and they all seem to be pretty bog standard apart from the substrate debate and the uv strength. Been wanting a cham for 2 years but wanted to get some reptile keeping experience first. Think I'm organised and have most of what I need apart from the uv bulb (and the critter himself) just having a last minute panic and want to make sure everything is ok!


----------



## Dan Trafford

Chipnpin said:


> Was just wondering if there is anything that gets commonly over-looked.I've read loads of different care sheets and they all seem to be pretty bog standard apart from the substrate debate and the uv strength. Been wanting a cham for 2 years but wanted to get some reptile keeping experience first. Think I'm organised and have most of what I need apart from the uv bulb (and the critter himself) just having a last minute panic and want to make sure everything is ok!


You need to decide what type of cham you are getting first. Then get the temperatures nailed to a fine art! What breed are you thinking of?


----------



## Chipnpin

Getting a baby male Yemen.


----------



## Bradley

No substrate is needed - a lot easier to clean without.
Uv depends on where the bulb is positioned and if it has to go through anything.
If you are using T8 bulbs then go for a 10.0 or 12% with reflector.
If you go for the new better T5 range then get a 6% with reflector if the uv will be inside a wooden viv or a 12% with reflector if you will be mounting the tube above mesh like on a reptibreeze.


----------



## azz0703

Room temp was 21 when i got in at 5pm left at 7.30am and past few days hes been at the other end of reptibreeze away from basking bulb almost in sleep position like coiled tail lightly green ect. Is this ok? Mayne hes just going sleep an hour earlier than usual? He sil wanders over to basking bulb as soon as i turn it on in the moening. hes fully shed now and wondering how many locusts i shud feed him max? Large size he will easily eat 7 one atyer another in the morming i stop after tht much as dont wamt him to be sick or over work his stomach.any advice?


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> Room temp was 21 when i got in at 5pm left at 7.30am and past few days hes been at the other end of reptibreeze away from basking bulb almost in sleep position like coiled tail lightly green ect. Is this ok? Mayne hes just going sleep an hour earlier than usual? He sil wanders over to basking bulb as soon as i turn it on in the moening. hes fully shed now and wondering how many locusts i shud feed him max? Large size he will easily eat 7 one atyer another in the morming i stop after tht much as dont wamt him to be sick or over work his stomach.any advice?


I would feed as many as he will eat n about 10 mins and put a few in later on in the day if you want. he wont over work his stomach as he wont eat what he dont want. he may just be going to bed earlier LOL!


----------



## azz0703

Bradley said:


> I would feed as many as he will eat n about 10 mins and put a few in later on in the day if you want. he wont over work his stomach as he wont eat what he dont want. he may just be going to bed earlier LOL!


Lol lazy guy eh! Well his lights had been on for 10 hours so probs time for sleep agen. Ill stil stick to turnin his uv and heat off at 8pm ish so to keep him warmer for a bit longerm hes now asleep. Yeah in regards to amount ill feed him what he will take in the morming then chuck a couple on other side to mooch about and for him to find during his travels. oh also shud i boil the big dripper or spraying water first or just do as i have been amd let it sit for 10hours or so nefore use?


----------



## benton1576

azz0703 said:


> Lol lazy guy eh! Well his lights had been on for 10 hours so probs time for sleep agen. Ill stil stick to turnin his uv and heat off at 8pm ish so to keep him warmer for a bit longerm hes now asleep. Yeah in regards to amount ill feed him what he will take in the morming then chuck a couple on other side to mooch about and for him to find during his travels. oh also shud i boil the big dripper or spraying water first or just do as i have been amd let it sit for 10hours or so nefore use?


The water debate is entirely personal preference and there seems no right or wrong way to do it. Some people use water direct from the tap, others use shop bought mineral water, some even spend hundreds on a RO water converter, but me personally, i just boil it and leave it to cool. I believe that on the off chance theres any bacteria in the water, it will be killed by boiling, and theres no chlorine left in water once it reaches boiling point. DONT put it in the dripper until it cools, it will melt, personal experience! lol.


----------



## azz0703

benton1576 said:


> The water debate is entirely personal preference and there seems no right or wrong way to do it. Some people use water direct from the tap, others use shop bought mineral water, some even spend hundreds on a RO water converter, but me personally, i just boil it and leave it to cool. I believe that on the off chance theres any bacteria in the water, it will be killed by boiling, and theres no chlorine left in water once it reaches boiling point. DONT put it in the dripper until it cools, it will melt, personal experience! lol.


Ok mate from now on ill do tht then seems more logical to kill bacteria ect. yeah let it cool forst i tried makin cups of tea with hot water from a machine in a plastic bottle and it crumpled it lol. so no tap conditioner thing just boil it n go.


----------



## benton1576

azz0703 said:


> Ok mate from now on ill do tht then seems more logical to kill bacteria ect. yeah let it cool forst i tried makin cups of tea with hot water from a machine in a plastic bottle and it crumpled it lol. so no tap conditioner thing just boil it n go.


Yeah those water conditioner additaves are a waste of money, boiling does the same thing. Theyre only to take the chlorine out. You dont have to do it, i know plenty of people who use regular tap water with no problems, for me its just a personal thing, i dont take any risks!


----------



## ch5

I use Reptisun 5.0. Always use a tube rather than a bulb. 

As for water.... I use tap water without any issues. No harm in you boiling it or using the posh stuff though ;-)

Ditch the substrate. Not needed and is a bed for bacteria


----------



## Merritt87

what humidity level what all u recommend?

been advised to put the monsoon system on for 10 seconds twice a day would that be enough for the panther chameleon im looking at getting, his gonna be a couple months old?

at night temp in room drops to 55/60 is that to cold for them?

if so would you recommend ceramic bulb jus for night time?

is 100w on the bulb enough or should i just ditch that and get a 150w?

anyone could get back to me would be great
ed


----------



## Jakenicholls

Merritt87 said:


> what humidity level what all u recommend?
> 
> been advised to put the monsoon system on for 10 seconds twice a day would that be enough for the panther chameleon im looking at getting, his gonna be a couple months old?
> 
> at night temp in room drops to 55/60 is that to cold for them?
> 
> if so would you recommend ceramic bulb jus for night time?
> 
> is 100w on the bulb enough or should i just ditch that and get a 150w?
> 
> anyone could get back to me would be great
> ed


humidity is ideal at around 50%-80% but after each time you spray it will probably reach 90-100% for a few minutes which is fine. 

i personally wouldn't use a misting system if you're only keeping one chameleon, but its down to personal choice, drippers can be used. 

night time temp is good at around 60-65f. 55 wont hurt but any lower and i would consider a ceramic bulb.

100watt bulb is fine, anything from 60+wattage does the job perfectly, i would get cheap ones from B&Q, they do exactly the same job as the ones you would find in a pet shop, just cheaper.

have you already got your chameleon or getting one? and are you keeping it in mesh or a wooden viv?


----------



## ch5

What lamp fixture are you using?

I use the zoomed deep dome and use 40w bulbs and it produces immense heat. So just be aware of this if you are going for 60/100w bulb. If you don't have a digital thermometer - get one!

I get my bulbs from B&Q. 2 for £2 they are


----------



## ch5

With humidity - let the viv dry out between mistings. This is important to prevent respiratory infections developing. My humidity levels sit at about 55-60% and obviously rise when misting. Providing good ventilation is important to prevent RI's too. 

Maintaining levels can be hard/easy depending on a few factors. The main ones being the type of viv (screen/wooden) and your house. I live in a well insulated building and it holds humidity better. In summer when the windows are open more the air will be dryer.


----------



## WayneJnr

*Help ?*

hi all, im after a Dome and maybe the UV bulb if anyone is selling? To sit on my flexarium, or a UV strip light and housing? At the moment i only have a dome and heat lamp running so its quite urgent. My local pet stores are useless!

Wayne


----------



## WayneJnr

I just get confused when it comes to lights Watts UV etc....

I have a zoomed dome with a 40w reflector for my young Veil, i have a flexi desk lamp with a 26w Uva Uvb and daylight bulb. Is it not possible to get this in one bulb that does the job of the two. So many different bulbs out there it goes over my head. 

And the price! Jeez lol


----------



## Dan Trafford

WayneJnr said:


> I just get confused when it comes to lights Watts UV etc....
> 
> I have a zoomed dome with a 40w reflector for my young Veil, i have a flexi desk lamp with a 26w Uva Uvb and daylight bulb. Is it not possible to get this in one bulb that does the job of the two. So many different bulbs out there it goes over my head.
> 
> And the price! Jeez lol


The price? I take it you are buying the lightbulbs from pet shops that have a lizard on the box? Get to ASDA, 4 reflector bulbs for a quid or something. How are you using a flexi desk lamp? Your cham should be in an arboreal viv (upright), so how is your lamp tall enough to shine light downwards through the top? How old is he? At some point you are going to need to get a UV tube lamp and ballast.


----------



## azz0703

Also guys should i dust all his locusts with calcium every day? Wouldnt this make him more dehydrated and need to drink? I only have big dripper in and on in the evenings so if he goes sleep early he cnt drink but its in all weekend. this is to prevent a flood or accidwntal pulling on tube and him knocking over dripper or pulling tube out causing leakage. also can you please inform why when hes asleep hes a realy nice bright green colour yet when awake basking hes darker green but puffee up then wandering about a smaller darker green. Does this ligjt green while sleeping reflect anything?


----------



## azz0703

WayneJnr said:


> I just get confused when it comes to lights Watts UV etc....
> 
> I have a zoomed dome with a 40w reflector for my young Veil, i have a flexi desk lamp with a 26w Uva Uvb and daylight bulb. Is it not possible to get this in one bulb that does the job of the two. So many different bulbs out there it goes over my head.
> 
> And the price! Jeez lol


Surrey pet supplies. arcadia t5 lighing canopy complete set with 12%bulb mine came next day


----------



## Dan Trafford

azz0703 said:


> Also guys should i dust all his locusts with calcium every day? Wouldnt this make him more dehydrated and need to drink? I only have big dripper in and on in the evenings so if he goes sleep early he cnt drink but its in all weekend. this is to prevent a flood or accidwntal pulling on tube and him knocking over dripper or pulling tube out causing leakage. also can you please inform why when hes asleep hes a realy nice bright green colour yet when awake basking hes darker green but puffee up then wandering about a smaller darker green. Does this ligjt green while sleeping reflect anything?


It means he is relaxed. They all do that. Here's how mine gets water. Sprayed heavily in morning before work. Then again when I get in from work and his dripper goes on then for an hour or 2. That's it. Dust his bugs everyday with calcium and once every two weeks with a vitamin supplement with D3.


----------



## WayneJnr

Dan Trafford said:


> The price? I take it you are buying the lightbulbs from pet shops that have a lizard on the box? Get to ASDA, 4 reflector bulbs for a quid or something. How are you using a flexi desk lamp? Your cham should be in an arboreal viv (upright), so how is your lamp tall enough to shine light downwards through the top? How old is he? At some point you are going to need to get a UV tube lamp and ballast.


Flexi lamp is bent over on a shelf i have just next to my flexarium like. Reflector bulbs i buy from sainsburys. But UV i dont trust the cheaper ones are as good as they say they are.


----------



## Dan Trafford

WayneJnr said:


> Flexi lamp is bent over on a shelf i have just next to my flexarium like. Reflector bulbs i buy from sainsburys. But UV i dont trust the cheaper ones are as good as they say they are.


In that case the cost for you would be about 30quid for the ballast (power unit) 15quid for a bulb and 10quid for a reflector. 55quid then all you need is a new uv bulb once a year. This is only relevant if you get the Arcadia T5 set up, which you should as they are the best. In the grand scheme of things that is not that expensive to say it is providing your cham with the best possible light. The little screw in uv bulbs do not give off enough UV over a wide enough area. With your mesh viv you can just sit the bulb in the reflector straight on top outside the viv! You would need a 12% T5 for this. You will notice a difference in your cham's behaviour and colour within a couple of days. Best thing I ever got.


----------



## king chameleon

WayneJnr said:


> Flexi lamp is bent over on a shelf i have just next to my flexarium like. Reflector bulbs i buy from sainsburys. But UV *i dont trust the cheaper ones are as good as they say they are*.


You are right! I bought a cheap UV for my chameleon and it made his eyes sick and swollen plus it burnt one of my plants. A week after I changed it with an arcadia UV, plants and chameleon were all fine.


----------



## Jakenicholls

I'm having an extension built on our house soon, the work will last about 6 weeks and I was just wondering if this will affect my Cham because of the loud bangs and vibrations?


----------



## WayneJnr

king chameleon said:


> You are right! I bought a cheap UV for my chameleon and it made his eyes sick and swollen plus it burnt one of my plants. A week after I changed it with an arcadia UV, plants and chameleon were all fine.


just to make money really. I just spent 22 quid on a uv for my baby veil.


----------



## HissyMissy

Does anyone here use an Exo terra fogger? I have one and all mine seems to do is just saturate the substrate, rather than produce the fog it claims to... 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?x5bipn


----------



## Bradley

Jakenicholls said:


> I'm having an extension built on our house soon, the work will last about 6 weeks and I was just wondering if this will affect my Cham because of the loud bangs and vibrations?


Should be fine. just try and keep him away from the work area.


----------



## Jakenicholls

Bradley said:


> Should be fine. just try and keep him away from the work area.


Thanks, and just curious, wax moths are fine for chams to eat aren't they?


----------



## kopstar

Jakenicholls said:


> Thanks, and just curious, wax moths are fine for chams to eat aren't they?


Yep, they add some variation to keep them interested. Also let a couple silkworms make it to the moth stage when I have them.


----------



## Jakenicholls

Thanks, yeah I think I'm going to start breeding wax worms and crickets, just makes everything easier and cheaper


----------



## kopstar

Jakenicholls said:


> Thanks, yeah I think I'm going to start breeding wax worms and crickets, just makes everything easier and cheaper


I wouldn't touch crickets with a barge pole, I hate the things. I have a colony of Dubias that non of my lizards will touch at the moment.


----------



## Jakenicholls

I admit, they stink like crap, but I'll do anything to save me a couple of quid.


----------



## benton1576

WayneJnr said:


> I just get confused when it comes to lights Watts UV etc....
> 
> I have a zoomed dome with a 40w reflector for my young Veil, i have a flexi desk lamp with a 26w Uva Uvb and daylight bulb. Is it not possible to get this in one bulb that does the job of the two. So many different bulbs out there it goes over my head.
> 
> And the price! Jeez lol


The price of correct lights, around £55, the price of vet bills if not using the correct light £100's. Im not very good at maths but i can work out which is the smaller number from the 2! Of course theres always the option of just replacing a £40 chameleons everytime it dies! :bash:

I take it the chameleon was an impulse buy and you hadnt done the correct research before purchasing? Please post your cage setup, feeding, watering details etc and we will point you in the right direction. Save you making mistakes and paying through the nose for vet bills.


----------



## Jakenicholls

my blue bar, can really tell is colours are coming out now, hes around 4.5-5 months old now  does he look healthy to you?


----------



## Chipnpin

Love the photo! Ended up getting my baby Yemen yesterday(was supposed to get him today but couldn't wait!) will try and get a pic on here,once I work out how to do it!!! Thanks to everyone for the lighting advice,he seems to like his new cage and has done lots of exploring.


----------



## azz0703

Hey guys maybe its me or i just worry too mch but my cham looks a little dry and is also still shedding a bit lile under feet area and spines on top. also ive noticed when hes looking forward at me say he has little bags just under his eyes to the inner of his head is this normal? Ive seen pics on cham sites and seen yje same baggy eyes type thing. jus curious if this osnt sunken eyes and dehydration. Eyes are perfectly clean and clear realy nice lile lookin into a glass marble and hism outh is clean ect. Is ot norml?


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> Hey guys maybe its me or i just worry too mch but my cham looks a little dry and is also still shedding a bit lile under feet area and spines on top. also ive noticed when hes looking forward at me say he has little bags just under his eyes to the inner of his head is this normal? Ive seen pics on cham sites and seen yje same baggy eyes type thing. jus curious if this osnt sunken eyes and dehydration. Eyes are perfectly clean and clear realy nice lile lookin into a glass marble and hism outh is clean ect. Is ot norml?


All normal. Give him a warm shower tomorrow if he still has problems shedding : victory:


----------



## Queenfreak

I'm desperatly hoping someone can help.

I have a gravid Panther. She was mated the last week of january, and we are now waiting for her to lay. We lost a female due to becoming eggbound last year so we have been in constant contact with the vets at seers croft, Horsham. We have been told that she should have laid by now and that as she has begun to loose weight (though still drinking so not dehydrated) the time has come to operate. I have until Monday evening to try and encourage her to lay naturally. If anyone has any ideas as to what I could do to help improve her environment please let me know.

Her enclosure is a 3 ft high x 2 ft x 2ft. It contains both live and plastic plants and vines. Temperatures are 82/83 at the hot spot. She has a coco fibre/ spider life/vermiculite mix 25cm in depth in the bottom of her enclosure, there are plenty of hidden places behind her plants etc, and we have a blanket covering most of the front. 

She keeps digging tunnels but obviously hasnt found somewhere she is happy with yet.


----------



## Bradley

Queenfreak said:


> I'm desperatly hoping someone can help.
> 
> I have a gravid Panther. She was mated the last week of january, and we are now waiting for her to lay. We lost a female due to becoming eggbound last year so we have been in constant contact with the vets at seers croft, Horsham. We have been told that she should have laid by now and that as she has begun to loose weight (though still drinking so not dehydrated) the time has come to operate. I have until Monday evening to try and encourage her to lay naturally. If anyone has any ideas as to what I could do to help improve her environment please let me know.
> 
> Her enclosure is a 3 ft high x 2 ft x 2ft. It contains both live and plastic plants and vines. Temperatures are 82/83 at the hot spot. She has a coco fibre/ spider life/vermiculite mix 25cm in depth in the bottom of her enclosure, there are plenty of hidden places behind her plants etc, and we have a blanket covering most of the front.
> 
> She keeps digging tunnels but obviously hasnt found somewhere she is happy with yet.


The vets are right she should have layed by now. You could try getting a large container and putting a mix of sand and eco earth in with sutible moisture and put her in and leave her to it and see if that works. Sometimes putting them in a place where they are surrounded by places to lay it works.


----------



## Queenfreak

Thank you so much for the advice. Lights are already out so we will leave her till tomorrow then do that.
She is booked in to be operated on tuesday morning incase nothing happens. So worried about her.


----------



## Bradley

Queenfreak said:


> Thank you so much for the advice. Lights are already out so we will leave her till tomorrow then do that.
> She is booked in to be operated on tuesday morning incase nothing happens. So worried about her.


My female yemen became eggbound so had an operation to remove them. Sh egot through the operation fine but failed to eat afterwards wich led to death. Make sure she gets lots of food after the op :2thumb:


----------



## azz0703

Bradley said:


> All normal. Give him a warm shower tomorrow if he still has problems shedding : victory:


He doesnt like being handled at all tho? Also i dont kno if hes habing problems shedding. I have noticed when big drippers on he will mooch under it as if to let the water drop on him? If i was to bath him or shower him how would you go about it. Also i wouldnt need to use boiled then cooled water? Or just tap water?


----------



## Oski1

:2thumb:


----------



## azz0703

Oski1 said:


> :2thumb:
> image


Colours are awesome! I know nothing about cham typesonly tht mine yemen. are these panther?


----------



## Jakenicholls

azz0703 said:


> Colours are awesome! I know nothing about cham typesonly tht mine yemen. are these panther?


Yeah, it's a panther, it's locale is Ambilobe


----------



## azz0703

When spraying today i madecsure the mist was hitting my chams body to help him shed. is this ok and not gna causecdamge ect? I noticed this morming his jind spur looked a little pink in the crevis where skin must have shed. he had a massive flap of dead dry slin half hangin off this foot so i jus made sure the mist hit this area and as he walked off it came off. so this is normal to have pinky skin in the spur especially if skin is shedding?


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> When spraying today i madecsure the mist was hitting my chams body to help him shed. is this ok and not gna causecdamge ect? I noticed this morming his jind spur looked a little pink in the crevis where skin must have shed. he had a massive flap of dead dry slin half hangin off this foot so i jus made sure the mist hit this area and as he walked off it came off. so this is normal to have pinky skin in the spur especially if skin is shedding?


all sounds normal. Some like being sprayed whils others dont!:2thumb:


----------



## Jakenicholls

Is top soil safe to repot my plants with?


----------



## WayneJnr

how do you guys go about feeding baby chams? 

i find it easier to open up the tub of micro crickets and let my baby veil sit on the side and pick out however many she likes.

i tried using a small pot with a few crickets in, places it at the bottom of the viv, however a few days later i found the crickets were still there and many had died.. so..


----------



## Chameleoco

Amnesia the Red Bar,: victory:


----------



## Bradley

WayneJnr said:


> how do you guys go about feeding baby chams?
> 
> i find it easier to open up the tub of micro crickets and let my baby veil sit on the side and pick out however many she likes.
> 
> i tried using a small pot with a few crickets in, places it at the bottom of the viv, however a few days later i found the crickets were still there and many had died.. so..


I think the way you are already feeding is the best way. When young I would do this 3 times a day.


----------



## Chameleoco

Here is Sinestro he is off to his new home @ Manchester Museum 2mo to hang out with Bubblegum with the life of Riley lol:2thumb:


----------



## ch5

Chameleoco said:


> Here is Sinestro he is off to his new home @ Manchester Museum 2mo to hang out with Bubblegum with the life of Riley lol:2thumb:


Might get myself down there. Any excuse to look at Chams!


----------



## Chameleoco

go down and check him out he will be there thursday:2thumb:


----------



## ch5

Chameleoco said:


> go down and check him out he will be there thursday:2thumb:


How many have you got there?


----------



## Chameleoco

this will be the 2nd dude.


----------



## benton1576

Queenfreak said:


> I'm desperatly hoping someone can help.
> 
> I have a gravid Panther. She was mated the last week of january, and we are now waiting for her to lay. We lost a female due to becoming eggbound last year so we have been in constant contact with the vets at seers croft, Horsham. We have been told that she should have laid by now and that as she has begun to loose weight (though still drinking so not dehydrated) the time has come to operate. I have until Monday evening to try and encourage her to lay naturally. If anyone has any ideas as to what I could do to help improve her environment please let me know.
> 
> Her enclosure is a 3 ft high x 2 ft x 2ft. It contains both live and plastic plants and vines. Temperatures are 82/83 at the hot spot. She has a coco fibre/ spider life/vermiculite mix 25cm in depth in the bottom of her enclosure, there are plenty of hidden places behind her plants etc, and we have a blanket covering most of the front.
> 
> She keeps digging tunnels but obviously hasnt found somewhere she is happy with yet.


Hi, hope im not too late to help, ive been away for a few days.

Ok, what i do if i get a female that is picky with her laying spot is put a heat mat under the laying bin to warm the earth up a bit and make sure i cover the cage so she doesnt get disturbed at all. sometimes the soil is too cold for them and they think the eggs wont survive. Also, be sure to have drainage holes in the laying bin as they can fill up at the bottom with water from spraying. It could be that the soil at the botoom is too moist from spraying, hence the drainage holes. Make sure to put a thermostat in the soil if your going to warm it up. I warm mine to around 65f or 18c. That way its not too warm to start incubating the eggs, but warm enough for her to feel it. Also, put the heat mat to one side, that way offers a range of temps for her to choose from.


----------



## Chameleoco

Parsonii pic update:2thumb:


----------



## Merritt87

*cham viv 2ft x 3ft x 18inch*

pick my panther chameleon up end of the month does this viv look ok? 
at night temp drops to 60 is that ok?




























cheers ed


----------



## Bradley

Merritt87 said:


> pick my panther chameleon up end of the month does this viv look ok?
> at night temp drops to 60 is that ok?
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> cheers ed


All looks good apart from the substrate. I would remove it to stop the risk of impaction. It also makes it alot more easier to clean. The night time temp will be fine.:2thumb:


----------



## GAD58Y

WayneJnr said:


> how do you guys go about feeding baby chams?
> 
> i find it easier to open up the tub of micro crickets and let my baby veil sit on the side and pick out however many she likes.
> 
> i tried using a small pot with a few crickets in, places it at the bottom of the viv, however a few days later i found the crickets were still there and many had died.. so..



the only problem doing this is,you need to dust your micro crickets before you feed.

checkout this female faly looking all red


















graeme


----------



## Merritt87

Bradley said:


> All looks good apart from the substrate. I would remove it to stop the risk of impaction. It also makes it alot more easier to clean. The night time temp will be fine.:2thumb:


cheers for the quick reply brad i asked this in the shop coz of bacteria aswell and they said i wouldnt worry about that lol thing is i got a misting unit nd at the bottom if take the substrate out there will just be a puddle on the bottom lol? soo looking forward to end of month wen get it been waiting bout a year for it have done soo much research about them? but always plays on ur mind if u got everything ok lol
ed


----------



## debiorme

I would defo take the substrate out, there's a risk of impaction from it for sure, replace with a seed tray to catch water, : victory:


----------



## ch5

Chameleoco said:


> Parsonii pic update:2thumb:


These guys are ace! Love Parsons


----------



## ch5

GAD58Y said:


> the only problem doing this is,you need to dust your micro crickets before you feed.
> 
> checkout this female faly looking all red
> image
> 
> image
> 
> graeme


Great colours for a young 'un!


----------



## benton1576

GAD58Y said:


> the only problem doing this is,you need to dust your micro crickets before you feed.
> 
> checkout this female faly looking all red
> image
> 
> image
> 
> graeme


Less than 3 weeks to go and i own one of them!!! woohoo. :lol2:


----------



## GAD58Y

all they females are looking great(nice and red)


graeme


----------



## Dan Trafford

Merritt87 said:


> cheers for the quick reply brad i asked this in the shop coz of bacteria aswell and they said i wouldnt worry about that lol thing is i got a misting unit nd at the bottom if take the substrate out there will just be a puddle on the bottom lol? soo looking forward to end of month wen get it been waiting bout a year for it have done soo much research about them? but always plays on ur mind if u got everything ok lol
> ed


Substrate definitely bad. I bought a brown bath towel from Asda for 6quid, cut it in half, voila, 2x perfect substrates! One in the viv and one in the wash. Changed once a week at cleaning times. The substrate you have will harbour bacteria and these guys have weak immune systems. Remove it and disinfect whatever you put in once a week along with the rest of the viv at cleaning times each week.


----------



## Merritt87

Dan Trafford said:


> Substrate definitely bad. I bought a brown bath towel from Asda for 6quid, cut it in half, voila, 2x perfect substrates! One in the viv and one in the wash. Changed once a week at cleaning times. The substrate you have will harbour bacteria and these guys have weak immune systems. Remove it and disinfect whatever you put in once a week along with the rest of the viv at cleaning times each week.



voila??


----------



## shell2909

Does anyone use the clamp lamp safety guard inside their chams vivs?


----------



## Bradley

I would if the bulb was in the viv but I always say have it pusher on the top of the viv above a mesh cutout of the viv roof. This also adds ventilation


----------



## shell2909

Bradley said:


> I would if the bulb was in the viv but I always say have it pusher on the top of the viv above a mesh cutout of the viv roof. This also adds ventilation


I'm getting the viv's built so there will be more ventilation but because its a wooden top i will be putting the lights inside.


----------



## Dan Trafford

If you are put lights/heating inside, you should definitely use guards as your cham will always be able to get to it.


----------



## Lex

Careful as well to the size of the bulb guard and the material used. Pretty common sense really, but best to try and create a sphere of empty space around the bulb in conjunction with the bulb guard. Arboreal chams like your panther will heat up primarily (as I am sure you have witnessed) by altering their body shape, angling themselves to the light source and modifying their albido, as such the cells used to estimate temperature in reptiles like these are predominately situated on the flanks and back, if your chameleon can get onto the guard it will be taking in the majority of the heat through is ventral surface leading to a possible overheating and even burning of your cham regardless of you having a guard or not. 
The material and gauge of the guard will also have an effect as they stick their mittens through the guard to hold on, too small a gauge and you risk catching claws, too thin and there is the possibility of pressure sores, too thick and the whole thin blots out too much light and becomes pretty pointless!


----------



## shell2909

Dan Trafford said:


> If you are put lights/heating inside, you should definitely use guards as your cham will always be able to get to it.


Hence my question about the guard :whistling2:
this is the one i'm thinking about getting


----------



## shell2909

Lex said:


> Careful as well to the size of the bulb guard and the material used. Pretty common sense really, but best to try and create a sphere of empty space around the bulb in conjunction with the bulb guard. Arboreal chams like your panther will heat up primarily (as I am sure you have witnessed) by altering their body shape, angling themselves to the light source and modifying their albido, as such the cells used to estimate temperature in reptiles like these are predominately situated on the flanks and back, if your chameleon can get onto the guard it will be taking in the majority of the heat through is ventral surface leading to a possible overheating and even burning of your cham regardless of you having a guard or not.
> The material and gauge of the guard will also have an effect as they stick their mittens through the guard to hold on, too small a gauge and you risk catching claws, too thin and there is the possibility of pressure sores, too thick and the whole thin blots out too much light and becomes pretty pointless!



Maybe these ones won't be any good then


----------



## GAD58Y

heres one of my falys from last year,hes smoking









thanks wully for the pic

graeme


----------



## Dan Trafford

shell2909 said:


> Hence my question about the guard :whistling2:
> this is the one i'm thinking about getting
> [URL="http://i316.photobucket.com/albums/mm327/shell2909/index.jpg"]image[/URL]


Hmm I'm not 100% sure how you's mount this? I have one of these...
Pro-Rep Spot Bulb Guard, White#

And one of these...
29.301.3512.00 - PRO ELEC - LAMP HOLDER, E27, CERAMIC | Farnell United Kingdom

Screw the fitting to the roof of the viv, screw the bulb in then screw the gaurd over it. Some guards open up so you can fit the bulb after putting the guard on. This also helps when changing bulbs.


----------



## shell2909

Dan Trafford said:


> Hmm I'm not 100% sure how you's mount this? I have one of these...
> Pro-Rep Spot Bulb Guard, White#
> 
> And one of these...
> 29.301.3512.00 - PRO ELEC - LAMP HOLDER, E27, CERAMIC | Farnell United Kingdom
> 
> Screw the fitting to the roof of the viv, screw the bulb in then screw the gaurd over it. Some guards open up so you can fit the bulb after putting the guard on. This also helps when changing bulbs.


the one i showed you has the light in the dome then the guard hooked on to the dome part.
I dont like those bulb guards, i had one for my royal and everytime the bulb blew i had to unscrew it


----------



## Chameleoco

seeing this pic Graeme may have just twisted my arm to take on the Faly's again,you ready for any new locales?trades?:lol2::whistling2:

Jamie


----------



## Dan Trafford

shell2909 said:


> the one i showed you has the light in the dome then the guard hooked on to the dome part.
> I dont like those bulb guards, i had one for my royal and everytime the bulb blew i had to unscrew it


I mean I don't know how that would mount to the viv. As mentioned you can get ones that open up, like this one...
Pro Rep Reptile Bulb Guard Standard Round#

If you use a ceramic heater bulb rather than a refelctor light bulb then it will rarely need replacing. Also I really don't think you need the reflective properties of that dome. (I know it isn't a reflector but it will reflect). As a bulb or ceramic heater on there own will be fine.


----------



## shell2909

Dan Trafford said:


> I mean I don't know how that would mount to the viv. As mentioned you can get ones that open up, like this one...
> Pro Rep Reptile Bulb Guard Standard Round#
> 
> If you use a ceramic heater bulb rather than a refelctor light bulb then it will rarely need replacing. Also I really don't think you need the reflective properties of that dome. (I know it isn't a reflector but it will reflect). As a bulb or ceramic heater on there own will be fine.



Ah ok i'll look into them


----------



## Bradley

GAD58Y said:


> heres one of my falys from last year,hes smoking
> image
> 
> thanks wully for the pic
> 
> graeme


He looks AMAZING!!!!! :2thumb::mf_dribble:


----------



## Iwantone

Just a few shots of my baby Hoes that are coming on nicely, nearly 4 months old now. :2thumb:


----------



## ch5

GAD58Y said:


> heres one of my falys from last year,hes smoking
> image
> 
> thanks wully for the pic
> 
> graeme


Woah! He is mega!


----------



## shell2909

My girl Nova :flrt:


----------



## Sweetcorn

Iwantone said:


> Just a few shots of my baby Hoes that are coming on nicely, nearly 4 months old now. :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image



Awwww Joanna.....they are growing so well and looking gorgeous :flrt: Well done you for doing such a great job with them :2thumb:


----------



## Iwantone

Sweetcorn said:


> Awwww Joanna.....they are growing so well and looking gorgeous :flrt: Well done you for doing such a great job with them :2thumb:


Thanks Netty. X


----------



## Bradley

Iwantone said:


> Just a few shots of my baby Hoes that are coming on nicely, nearly 4 months old now. :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


looking great as always!!! :2thumb::no1:


----------



## Iwantone

Bradley said:


> looking great as always!!! :2thumb::no1:


Thanks Bradley. :2thumb:


----------



## Terrii

*Buddy, weird eye thing?*

Just a quick question. Just accidentally woke Bud up, (by staring at him because he's beautiful when he sleeps) and he did that thing with his eye where he like sort of cleans it. (the bulgey thing). And it seemed like the eye didn't go back to normal for a few seconds after like it usually does. Anything to worry about?


----------



## Bradley

Terrii said:


> Just a quick question. Just accidentally woke Bud up, (by staring at him because he's beautiful when he sleeps) and he did that thing with his eye where he like sort of cleans it. (the bulgey thing). And it seemed like the eye didn't go back to normal for a few seconds after like it usually does. Anything to worry about?


Shouldnt be. As long as it goes back to normal :2thumb:


----------



## WayneJnr

benton1576 said:


> The price of correct lights, around £55, the price of vet bills if not using the correct light £100's. Im not very good at maths but i can work out which is the smaller number from the 2! Of course theres always the option of just replacing a £40 chameleons everytime it dies! :bash:
> 
> I take it the chameleon was an impulse buy and you hadnt done the correct research before purchasing? Please post your cage setup, feeding, watering details etc and we will point you in the right direction. Save you making mistakes and paying through the nose for vet bills.



i will get you a picture.


----------



## WayneJnr

Below is a pic of my Flex. What it is i rehomed this little guy for a company called Tropical Inc, who travel the country taking on animals doing shows etc etc. Basically i said i wanted this guy!!

My Flex, ATM im spraying often, when hes older i will use a dripper.










The lights, left is basking right is UV (i need a dome)










And my Veiled which i have not yet named. (suggestions maybe?)


----------



## kopstar

WayneJnr said:


> Below is a pic of my Flex. What it is i rehomed this little guy for a company called Tropical Inc, who travel the country taking on animals doing shows etc etc. Basically i said i wanted this guy!!
> 
> My Flex, ATM im spraying often, when hes older i will use a dripper.
> 
> image
> 
> The lights, left is basking right is UV (i need a dome)
> 
> image
> 
> And my Veiled which i have not yet named. (suggestions maybe?)
> 
> image


You need to get rid of the substrate, not worth the risk of the cham ingesting it and causing impaction. Personally I'd follow the advice from benton1576 who knows his stuff with lots of experience to back it up.


----------



## WayneJnr

kopstar said:


> You need to get rid of the substrate, not worth the risk of the cham ingesting it and causing impaction. Personally I'd follow the advice from benton1576 who knows his stuff with lots of experience to back it up.


The plan was to cover it with a moss, and also that would absorb some water when it comes to getting a dripper.

It looks a lot better in real life, loads of places for him to hide climb shade bask etc.


----------



## kopstar

WayneJnr said:


> The plan was to cover it with a moss, and also that would absorb some water when it comes to getting a dripper.
> 
> It looks a lot better in real life, loads of places for him to hide climb shade bask etc.


With a combination of spraying and drippers about 6 - 8 litres of water per week goes through my Panther set up so any substrate would become waterlogged in no time.


----------



## Bradley

WayneJnr said:


> The plan was to cover it with a moss, and also that would absorb some water when it comes to getting a dripper.
> 
> It looks a lot better in real life, loads of places for him to hide climb shade bask etc.


I would use a tube uv too and try and have it inside the enclosure as the mesh blocks out alot of uv.


----------



## WayneJnr

Yes im getting a tube brought round to me. What do you guys have at the bottom as substrate then?

And cheers for all your help bradley.


----------



## Bradley

WayneJnr said:


> Yes im getting a tube brought round to me. What do you guys have at the bottom as substrate then?
> 
> And cheers for all your help bradley.


I just have a large plant tray to catch water. You can just have the plastic tray you have now :2thumb:


----------



## kopstar

WayneJnr said:


> Yes im getting a tube brought round to me. What do you guys have at the bottom as substrate then?
> 
> And cheers for all your help bradley.


No substrate, just something to catch the water or drain into something to catch the water.


----------



## WayneJnr

Oo i guess ill be raking it out tomorrow then. Dont want it to be bare though. I guess i could have just moss.


----------



## debiorme

WayneJnr said:


> Oo i guess ill be raking it out tomorrow then. Dont want it to be bare though. I guess i could have just moss.


ide just stick to newspaper hun,theres still a chance of impaction with moss,be a shame to lose the little un to that:flrt:.tp be honest once you`ve put your plants in you wont see much of the bare floor at all:2thumb:


----------



## kopstar

Suarez this morning after a dump akin to childbirth.


----------



## debiorme

Wow, very nice hun :flrt:


----------



## Chameleoco

kopstar said:


> Suarez this morning after a dump akin to childbirth.
> 
> image
> image




Flaming, i just love Ambilobes:2thumb:


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> Flaming, i just love Ambilobes:2thumb:


Me too, everyday is like a box of chocolates.. you never know what colours you're gonna get. : victory:


----------



## ch5

kopstar said:


> Suarez this morning after a dump akin to childbirth.
> 
> image
> image


This guys a real cracker!


----------



## Merritt87

is 91 to warm in basking area?

ed


----------



## azz0703

Hey guys not been on for week or so. my cham started to shed a few weeks ago and i noticed he had dry skin in bits of places but hed pretty much shed everywhere. tail.head.spines feet ect and today! His head and back and feet are shedding again! Is this just him growing up and mayne growing a bit better due to reptibreeze and locust diet instead of glass exoviv and waxworms?? He doesnt look unhealthy still basking and eating and drinkin from big dripper. i am tryin to mist him each time i spray tho to which he runs off lol any advice? Is this normal? He was apparently 14month old when i got him 8th jan


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> Hey guys not been on for week or so. my cham started to shed a few weeks ago and i noticed he had dry skin in bits of places but hed pretty much shed everywhere. tail.head.spines feet ect and today! His head and back and feet are shedding again! Is this just him growing up and mayne growing a bit better due to reptibreeze and locust diet instead of glass exoviv and waxworms?? He doesnt look unhealthy still basking and eating and drinkin from big dripper. i am tryin to mist him each time i spray tho to which he runs off lol any advice? Is this normal? He was apparently 14month old when i got him 8th jan


I would just leave him be. He should be fine aslong as you are sparying to cause peaks in humidity.:2thumb:


----------



## debiorme

Merritt87 said:


> is 91 to warm in basking area?
> 
> ed


For veiled *chameleons* a daytime *temperature* gradient of about 80-90 F (26-32 C ) should be provided, with a *basking* spot at 95 F (35 C).


----------



## Merritt87

im getting a panther end of month does this apply to these aswell
ed


----------



## debiorme

Merritt87 said:


> im getting a panther end of month does this apply to these aswell
> ed


from what ive read for panther chams....*.* *temperature* gradient of 75-90 F (24-32 C) should be provided, with a *basking* spot at 95 F (35 C). At night, they should have a *temperature* drop of about 10-15 F (5-10 C).
theres a few breeders on this thread so drop back & see what they think hun :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

debiorme said:


> from what ive read for panther chams....*.* *temperature* gradient of 75-90 F (24-32 C) should be provided, with a *basking* spot at 95 F (35 C). At night, they should have a *temperature* drop of about 10-15 F (5-10 C).
> theres a few breeders on this thread so drop back & see what they think hun :2thumb:


For panthers I would have a basking temp of 90f as they like it cooler than yemens. Even then my yemens basking temp is around 90-92f


----------



## Chameleoco

we have some of these ready pm for details:2thumb:


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> we have some of these ready pm for details:2thumb:


Eric was an example of the difference between seeing in the flesh and a photo. I seriously thought about one of these after seeing him, big and bright.


----------



## Chameleoco

kopstar said:


> Eric was an example of the difference between seeing in the flesh and a photo. I seriously thought about one of these after seeing him, big and bright.



true cameras just dont do them justice:bash:


----------



## kopstar

Had a clean out today and repotted the plants into plastic pots. A chance to clean the base and drainage properly and rearrange some furniture.

Plants and lower branches removed









Base cleaned, can see where it is stained by the soil and plant pots.









Plants back in. Gonna swap the rubber plant for a devil's ivy I've got my eye on to add cover now the ficus has been trimmed.









And if you don't keep your eye out the chameleon will give you the slip!


----------



## Bradley

^Looks good!

So the big question! Any chameleons bought back from Hamm???? :whistling2:


----------



## benton1576

My Nosy Faly babies from Storm are now hatching!!! 4 so far, more to come. Ill post pics when i return home in 2 weeks! lol.

I got a few of these reserved at the moment but nothing concrete as of yet. Small deposit secures 1, they will be ready end of June.


----------



## benton1576

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/824313-nosy-faly-panther-chameleons.html


----------



## ch5

benton1576 said:


> My Nosy Faly babies from Storm are now hatching!!! 4 so far, more to come. Ill post pics when i return home in 2 weeks! lol.
> 
> I got a few of these reserved at the moment but nothing concrete as of yet. Small deposit secures 1, they will be ready end of June.


I wish I had room for more Chams :mf_dribble:


----------



## azz0703

Nice drainage setup. never thought of tht as my reptibreeze is on floor and 4ft high. also its gettin a lot warmer in my room temp outside approx 28 during yesterday. Will this be ok for hi. he slept at font uncovered last nite. shedding is goin well and fed 6 lovust with multivit today all eaten. Thinkin of gettin a fan set up to help cooling and air flow for warmer months any advise? Also i omly fed my cham locusts. can i feed him any household veg like carrots or lettuce cucumber ect? If so how small shiuld i chop it up. and thinkin of settin up the bird food pic i saw try him on few other foods to increase variation. hes doing well and growing fast on locusts tho
to be expected coming from waxworm staple diet.


----------



## Iwantone

A few more of my baby Hoehnelli pics.


----------



## Iwantone

And here's a pic of my very orange/pink Nosy Faly girl Mia. She is adorable. :flrt:


----------



## Dan Trafford

WayneJnr said:


> Oo i guess ill be raking it out tomorrow then. Dont want it to be bare though. I guess i could have just moss.


I have 2 brown towels that I rotate between cleaning, just covers the bottom of the viv


----------



## Bradley

Iwantone said:


> A few more of my baby Hoehnelli pics.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> image
> 
> image





Iwantone said:


> And here's a pic of my very orange/pink Nosy Faly girl Mia. She is adorable. :flrt:
> 
> image


They are all looking great!!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Iwantone

Bradley said:


> They are all looking great!!!!!! :2thumb:


Thank you. : victory:


----------



## Chipnpin

*Chameleon sitting with eyes closed*

Hi,managed to get my baby Yemen a week and a half ago and he is fantastic but the last couple of days I have noticed that he spends a lot of time sitting with his eyes closed. Is this normal? I spray his viv 3-4 times a day but he doesn't like it and goes off to hide. Yesterday was the first time I saw him drinking. He also has a few crickets running around tat have been in for a few days but he doesn't seem interested in them. Any info would be much appreciated as this is my first cham. 
Cheers in advance!


----------



## Bradley

Chipnpin said:


> Hi,managed to get my baby Yemen a week and a half ago and he is fantastic but the last couple of days I have noticed that he spends a lot of time sitting with his eyes closed. Is this normal? I spray his viv 3-4 times a day but he doesn't like it and goes off to hide. Yesterday was the first time I saw him drinking. He also has a few crickets running around tat have been in for a few days but he doesn't seem interested in them. Any info would be much appreciated as this is my first cham.
> Cheers in advance!


What type of uv are you using (tube or coil bulb) and where is it positioned?


----------



## Chipnpin

Have a 10% uv tube that is hanging inside the top of the viv.


----------



## Chameleoco

Chameleoco - Blog

more news:2thumb:


----------



## ch5

Chameleoco said:


> Chameleoco - Blog
> 
> more news:2thumb:


Cracking news mate!


----------



## ch5

Chipnpin said:


> Have a 10% uv tube that is hanging inside the top of the viv.


I would say 10% could be a little bright for him. Is he closing his eyes when he is near the tube only?


----------



## Chipnpin

No,he does it even when he is out of the tank. He does sit under the tube a lot though.


----------



## ch5

Chipnpin said:


> No,he does it even when he is out of the tank. He does sit under the tube a lot though.


Generally its a sign of illness when they close their eyes during the daytime. However, if the light is too bright then it could just be irritating his eyes especially if he is very young. How old is he?

I've never used a 10% UV tube on a chameleon unless its passing through a screen. Personally, I would go out and buy a 5% UV tube asap and see if you notice any improvements with him.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

How far down into the viv is it hanging? Is it at all in line with the eye?

This is the single most dangerous thing we can do for captive animals, reptiles have been designed to be illuminated from the top down. It really does not matter how bright a lamp is! A 10% T8 really isn't very bright at all especially when compared to T5. But by having a lamp shining directly into the eye you cause an irritation that shows up by the animal closing it's eyes, if left unattended this can turn to infection and then PKC and all sorts of nasties.

Chams have such sensative eyes they seem to suffer more than most!

Please make sure the lamp is always above the animal

Good luck

John





Chipnpin said:


> Have a 10% uv tube that is hanging inside the top of the viv.


----------



## Chipnpin

Thanks guys,have now took the tube out so it sits on the screen top and its not as bright in there now. I wanted an 18" 5% uv but the shop I got my cham from didn't have the right size so I was told that a 15" 10% uv would do the same sort of job. The inside of the viv is white so that could've made the light seem brighter. This is my first venture into keeping chams and have spent 2 years waiting to get him. Will keep an eye on him and see if he is any better.
Thanks again and fingers crossed!


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Sorry if I didn't explain properly, it is nothing to do with the % or the brightness of the lamp. It is either a poor quality import lamp that has in the past been shown to leak UVC which can be deadly and can burn through the front surface of the eye or mis-fitted lamps.

A 10% T8 fitted above a mesh will be of no real use at all, but check this with a solar meter. Ideally you will need a D3+ T5 fitted above the screen for most Cham vivs. 

The % of UVB of a lamp should only relate to the height of the viv. The higher the viv the more power you need at source to push the energy down to the Chams living space. UVB cannot travel very far from the lamp at all in cost cases.

So if your viv is 30" or less high and the lamp is inside the viv use a T5 D3 and reflector. If it's over 30" high you will need D3+. if the lamp is fitted over a mesh you will need D3+ in all cases to push the energy through the mesh.

Please feel free to ask questions if required.

John




Chipnpin said:


> Thanks guys,have now took the tube out so it sits on the screen top and its not as bright in there now. I wanted an 18" 5% uv but the shop I got my cham from didn't have the right size so I was told that a 15" 10% uv would do the same sort of job. The inside of the viv is white so that could've made the light seem brighter. This is my first venture into keeping chams and have spent 2 years waiting to get him. Will keep an eye on him and see if he is any better.
> Thanks again and fingers crossed!


----------



## Chipnpin

Suddenly it all becomes clear! The tube is a T5 Komodo which I know are at the cheaper end of the scale(it still cost me £22!) but I will invest in a better one at the weekend as his viv is 3' tall. He is out of his viv at the moment but is still closing his eyes. Also,when he is in the viv he is a really light green colour,almost mint green but he darkens up when I take him out. Very worried about my little guy!


----------



## Bradley

Chipnpin said:


> Suddenly it all becomes clear! The tube is a T5 Komodo which I know are at the cheaper end of the scale(it still cost me £22!) but I will invest in a better one at the weekend as his viv is 3' tall. He is out of his viv at the moment but is still closing his eyes. Also,when he is in the viv he is a really light green colour,almost mint green but he darkens up when I take him out. Very worried about my little guy!


I would get a d3 T5 bulb and reflector for the tank. You can then change to a d3+ when he goes into his adult home which would be a minimum of 4 feet tall and 2 feet square :2thumb:


----------



## ch5

Arcadiajohn said:


> Sorry if I didn't explain properly, it is nothing to do with the % or the brightness of the lamp. It is either a poor quality import lamp that has in the past been shown to leak UVC which can be deadly and can burn through the front surface of the eye or mis-fitted lamps.
> 
> A 10% T8 fitted above a mesh will be of no real use at all, but check this with a solar meter. Ideally you will need a D3+ T5 fitted above the screen for most Cham vivs.
> 
> The % of UVB of a lamp should only relate to the height of the viv. The higher the viv the more power you need at source to push the energy down to the Chams living space. UVB cannot travel very far from the lamp at all in cost cases.
> 
> So if your viv is 30" or less high and the lamp is inside the viv use a T5 D3 and reflector. If it's over 30" high you will need D3+. if the lamp is fitted over a mesh you will need D3+ in all cases to push the energy through the mesh.
> 
> Please feel free to ask questions if required.
> 
> John


Some good info there John :thumb:


----------



## Chipnpin

Since moving the uv out the viv he has spent the entire time hanging upside down from the screen top and he is really dark coloured. I have taken him down but he just climbs straight back up! Any ideas???


----------



## Reptile Stef

Uv, he must of loved it, I'd put it back


----------



## WayneJnr

quick question, i noticed some markinings ( like black, vein like) on the side of my young veiled. You think its down to stress? i had another veiled at my house as an emergency and he had to share viv for 2 days like... Will this disappear, hes back on his own now. but has had this for about 2 days.

best way to describe it is imagine looking at your hand, and the veins on your hand have black blood flowing through, making it visible.


----------



## Chameleoco

check the yellows on this little guy:mf_dribble:


----------



## ch5

Chameleoco said:


> check the yellows on this little guy:mf_dribble:


Woah! Nice!:gasp:


----------



## Jakenicholls

when gutloading, is there any food that i shouldnt feed my crickets before i feed them to my chameleon? just curious.


----------



## Bradley

Jakenicholls said:


> when gutloading, is there any food that i shouldnt feed my crickets before i feed them to my chameleon? just curious.


Most normal salad items are fine. if your not sure use a premade gutload like repashy bugburger. I have been told not to use spinach though!


----------



## ch5

Bradley said:


> Most normal salad items are fine. if your not sure use a premade gutload like repashy bugburger. I have been told not to use spinach though!


I believe some can contain a chemical of some kind that prevents the absorption of calcium. Watercress is one of them if i remember correctly. I think most things are safe apart from tomato greens 

I gutload with orange, apple, papaya, kale, butternut squash, sweet potato, sesame seeds, carrot. It all gets blended and put into ice cube trays to freeze. I then take a block out each time I need to feed the crickets


----------



## nads

Watercress is fine for reptile's & gutloading.: victory:Avoid Spinach,chard & Kale(flowering)as there is something in it that prevent Calcium being absorbed into the bloodstream...If you do a search,there are lots of lists of safe foods :2thumb:
Vicky


----------



## ch5

"Avoid using large amounts of broccoli, beet leaves, parsley, cassava, watercress, kale, collard greens, spinach (avoid anything high in phytates, Oxalic Acid, Goitrogens)."


----------



## hitmanout2007

hi all can someone tell me if it is ok to feed cockroaches to chameleons and where to buy them from thank you


----------



## Dan Trafford

hitmanout2007 said:


> hi all can someone tell me if it is ok to feed cockroaches to chameleons and where to buy them from thank you


Yep absolutely. Get them from any online livefood site. You may also be able to get some from a good specialist shop if there are any near you? And I mean good, not pets at home lol. Go for Dubias, but make sure you feed 1 at a time and that your cham actually eats them as they have a habit of going straight to ground and burrowing or hiding. They are not harmful in anyway, quiet, do not smell. They can't climb which is good for us, bad for the cham which is why you could do with making sure he eats them.

Oh and to add, some people say there is too much chitin (hard exoskeleton) but a lizard's gut is filled with an amazing blend of acids that can easily break down chitin, so it will be fine.


----------



## hitmanout2007

Dan Trafford said:


> Yep absolutely. Get them from any online livefood site. You may also be able to get some from a good specialist shop if there are any near you? And I mean good, not pets at home lol. Go for Dubias, but make sure you feed 1 at a time and that your cham actually eats them as they have a habit of going straight to ground and burrowing or hiding. They are not harmful in anyway, quiet, do not smell. They can't climb which is good for us, bad for the cham which is why you could do with making sure he eats them.
> 
> Oh and to add, some people say there is too much chitin (hard exoskeleton) but a lizard's gut is filled with an amazing blend of acids that can easily break down chitin, so it will be fine.


i dont use pets at home but is Medium - Blaptica dubia roach ok to use on ebay for £6.49 for 50 50 Medium - Blaptica dubia roach - Live food | eBay


----------



## Dan Trafford

hitmanout2007 said:


> i dont use pets at home but is Medium - Blaptica dubia roach ok to use on ebay for £6.49 for 50 50 Medium - Blaptica dubia roach - Live food | eBay


To be perfectly honest I don't know what size that is! If you can find out what length that is then make sure it is no bigger than the width of your cham's head. A bit bigger shouldn't cause any harm as the hoppers I use are sometimes longer. But that should be your gauge to go on.


----------



## nads

hitmanout2007 said:


> i dont use pets at home but is Medium - Blaptica dubia roach ok to use on ebay for £6.49 for 50 50 Medium - Blaptica dubia roach - Live food | eBay


 How old is your cham? They should be fine thou,Medium roach are perfect for adults/sub adults,my boy would even tackle an full size one (and they are pretty big):2thumb:
Vicky


----------



## nads

Been taking some picture for a competition,both eyes facing the camera!!Well it only took 2 days:gasp:
Thought i'd share some of my "better"shots ( sorry to those that may have already seen these)


















Vicky


----------



## nads

Here are a couple of pictures of my set-ups,as requested. 
This viv is for my Mitsio.Its 4x2x2.


----------



## nads

These next pictures are for a "special" Ambilobe male & my female Mitsio.
These are reptibreeze 3x2

























The Ambilobe has loads of vines/plants etc,as he has problems with his grip and ability to climb.
I love reptibreeze,and would now choose these over any other arboreal vivarium: victory:
Vicky


----------



## Merritt87

love the pics what plants are they? where did u get the wood from


----------



## nads

Merritt87 said:


> love the pics what plants are they? where did u get the wood from


 The plants i use are Ficus,umbrella plant and Devils ivy,the D.ivy is great as it grows anywhere.
The wood i got from Surrey Pets,there have a great selection..Then i tie it all together with artificial vine.
Hope this has been helpful: victory:
Vicky


----------



## Jakenicholls

Great pictures! Amazing set ups


----------



## Jakenicholls

A night, my wooden vivarium only reaches about 22c, is this fine or does it need to be lower, if so could anyone give me suggestions on how to make it lower?


----------



## nads

Jakenicholls said:


> A night, my wooden vivarium only reaches about 22c, is this fine or does it need to be lower, if so could anyone give me suggestions on how to make it lower?


 Hi,22 is fine.As the weather warms up its going to keep the night time temps warmer.Do you have lots of ventilation? 

Vicky


----------



## ch5

Has anyone used this stuff for their Chams cages?

F10 Disinfectant 1 Litre Ready To Use Trigger - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## Merritt87

just picked up a male tamatave panther chameleon so happy with it!! waited a year for him coz been doin loadz of reaserch about them, he seemed so happy for me to hold him in the shop that he pooed on me so soon as he done that thought right i got to have him lol give it a week for him to settle in and will post some pics!! got to think of a name now his between year a nd a half and 2 years old they got him from hamm, so any ideas wud be good.
ed


----------



## Chameleoco

ch5 said:


> Has anyone used this stuff for their Chams cages?
> 
> F10 Disinfectant 1 Litre Ready To Use Trigger - Surrey Pet Supplies




yep we use this its good stuff:2thumb:


----------



## ch5

Chameleoco said:


> yep we use this its good stuff:2thumb:


Ace. Wasn't sure if was reptile friendly as they do quite a large range


----------



## Bradley

Few pictures of Gilbert from last night :2thumb:


----------



## Iwantone

ch5 said:


> Has anyone used this stuff for their Chams cages?
> 
> F10 Disinfectant 1 Litre Ready To Use Trigger - Surrey Pet Supplies


I use this too and highly recommend it.


----------



## ch5

Chameleoco said:


> yep we use this its good stuff:2thumb:


Where do you buy yours from Jamie? Anywhere in the NW that sells this stuff over the counter rather than online?


----------



## Chameleoco

ch5 said:


> Where do you buy yours from Jamie? Anywhere in the NW that sells this stuff over the counter rather than online?


Aye up dude,i buy it from the the wholesaler with my livefood:2thumb:


----------



## ch5

Here are a few pictures of the boys from today....


Bert



























Ernie


----------



## Bradley

ch5 said:


> Here are a few pictures of the boys from today....
> 
> 
> Bert
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> Ernie
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Both look great!:no1:


----------



## Chameleoco

getting there now:2thumb:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

OMG!! Love Chameleon's!!


----------



## ch5

Took a trip over to Chester Zoo yesterday and they have a stunning Parsons Chameleon.

I only had my iPhone on me so they pics aren't great but took a couple anyway.... (sorry about the crap quality)


----------



## debiorme

hi, i need a new spot light/bulb for my cham, i used komodo 75w but its just popped so i was wondering what you guys thought would be the best out of these .... 
Komodo Neodymium Daylight Spot Lamp ES 75W - Surrey Pet Supplies
or
Komodo Daylight Spot Bulb R63 ES 75W - Surrey Pet Supplies
or
Exo Terra Sun Glo Tight Beam Basking Spot Lamp 75W - Surrey Pet Supplies
or
Exo Terra SunGlo Daylight Basking Light 75W - Surrey Pet Supplies
any ideas plz:notworthy:


----------



## Iwantone

Here's a couple of pictures of my first Bearded Pygmy hatchling, hatched this afternoon. :flrt:


----------



## Bradley

debiorme said:


> hi, i need a new spot light/bulb for my cham, i used komodo 75w but its just popped so i was wondering what you guys thought would be the best out of these ....
> Komodo Neodymium Daylight Spot Lamp ES 75W - Surrey Pet Supplies
> or
> Komodo Daylight Spot Bulb R63 ES 75W - Surrey Pet Supplies
> or
> Exo Terra Sun Glo Tight Beam Basking Spot Lamp 75W - Surrey Pet Supplies
> or
> Exo Terra SunGlo Daylight Basking Light 75W - Surrey Pet Supplies
> any ideas plz:notworthy:


You might aswell get a normal household spot bulb from b&Q or wiliinsons.


----------



## Dan Trafford

debiorme said:


> hi, i need a new spot light/bulb for my cham, i used komodo 75w but its just popped so i was wondering what you guys thought would be the best out of these ....
> Komodo Neodymium Daylight Spot Lamp ES 75W - Surrey Pet Supplies
> or
> Komodo Daylight Spot Bulb R63 ES 75W - Surrey Pet Supplies
> or
> Exo Terra Sun Glo Tight Beam Basking Spot Lamp 75W - Surrey Pet Supplies
> or
> Exo Terra SunGlo Daylight Basking Light 75W - Surrey Pet Supplies
> any ideas plz:notworthy:


My word don't ever use any of these. As previously said just get cheap bulbs from a supermarket or market stall.


----------



## prklivefoods

Dan Trafford said:


> My word don't ever use any of these. As previously said just get cheap bulbs from a supermarket or market stall.


Some people may just like to get the more expensive bulbs for their own reasons, personally i like to use the exoterra halogen bulbs, granted they are more expensive but i am happier knowing that the bulb im using was made to be used in the fixture i have,

Really i think its all down to personal preferance and budget, every body likes something different and every ones entitled to their opinion of course.


----------



## Dan Trafford

prklivefoods said:


> Some people may just like to get the more expensive bulbs for their own reasons, personally i like to use the exoterra halogen bulbs, granted they are more expensive but i am happier knowing that the bulb im using was made to be used in the fixture i have,
> 
> Really i think its all down to personal preferance and budget, every body likes something different and every ones entitled to their opinion of course.


A light fitting is just a light fitting. Take it from an engineer, it makes no difference.


----------



## Iwantone

I know it's not bright and colourful and is only teeny tiny but how cute is this baby? :flrt:


----------



## awalton007

aaaw hes adorable :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## debiorme

:flrt: oh me wants it :mf_dribble: bless, x


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

So cute! :flrt:


----------



## Iwantone

Lol thanks, I wish its clutch mates would hurry up. :flrt:


----------



## Dan Trafford

Ha I love the pygmies, they're always like... "get that :censor: camera out ma face!"


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> getting there now:2thumb:


wish there was a love button. They look great Jamie! :no1:


----------



## Chameleoco

benton1576 said:


> wish there was a love button. They look great Jamie! :no1:




Why thankyou Mark, not quite finished yt still a few teething problems but nothing that cant be fixed.should be finished in a few weeks,the 4 that are in seem to be happy : victory:


----------



## Iwantone

Dan Trafford said:


> Ha I love the pygmies, they're always like... "get that :censor: camera out ma face!"


Lol yes it wasn't keen on being photographed.


----------



## benton1576

Greame, you need to clear you inbox mate, i cant send you any PM's. Happy with your last message, 200 is fine with me. do you want a deposit?


----------



## Joesy

After several weeks of waiting and then days of struggling with the set up, yesterday I brought Ollie my new Nosy Be Panther home.

Please can anyone tell me - Ive got a fogger and have just read someones comments (on another thread which I cant find again) that foggers are not good - is this true?

Ive got it on a humidity controller but have turned it off as though he seemed to love the fog, the noise seemed to be seriously stressing him out (he hasnt been used to a fogger whirring away as they didnt have one in the shops set up) - should I leave it turned off permanently?

Also can anyone please tell me how to post a photo of him


----------



## Bradley

Joesy said:


> After several weeks of waiting and then days of struggling with the set up, yesterday I brought Ollie my new Nosy Be Panther home.
> 
> Please can anyone tell me - Ive got a fogger and have just read someones comments (on another thread which I cant find again) that foggers are not good - is this true?
> 
> Ive got it on a humidity controller but have turned it off as though he seemed to love the fog, the noise seemed to be seriously stressing him out (he hasnt been used to a fogger whirring away as they didnt have one in the shops set up) - should I leave it turned off permanently?
> 
> Also can anyone please tell me how to post a photo of him


I wouldnt use them. They can cause respiritory infections. I would stick to spraying the viv and also using a dripper.


----------



## TEENY

Iwantone said:


> Here's a couple of pictures of my first Bearded Pygmy hatchling, hatched this afternoon. :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image


WANT !!!!!!!!!!!!

I have 22 litle yemens out now and another 19 eggs looking good


----------



## TEENY

Bradley said:


> I wouldnt use them. They can cause respiritory infections. I would stick to spraying the viv and also using a dripper.


I don't even use a dripper tbh, i spray couple times a day letting it dry in between. baby ones are being sprayed 3 times a day plus all food they have is gutloaded including 'wet' foods so they can get a bit from thier food too


----------



## Joesy

Bradley said:


> I wouldnt use them. They can cause respiritory infections. I would stick to spraying the viv and also using a dripper.


Thank you - I thought I was doing the right thing that could have been disastrous.


----------



## Joesy

TEENY said:


> I don't even use a dripper tbh, i spray couple times a day letting it dry in between. baby ones are being sprayed 3 times a day plus all food they have is gutloaded including 'wet' foods so they can get a bit from thier food too


I dont have a dripper the books I read said misting was best done manually (at least for panther chams) but thank you for your advice 

there are so many mistakes that could have disastrous consequences - I thought I had done lots of research but whilst the books, caresheets and online information didnt recommend a fogger - they didnt say they were a bad idea - looks like Ollies had a lucky escape!

I'd be grateful if anyone has any other definate 'don'ts' for someone new to keeping panther chameleons


----------



## kopstar

Took the opportunity to let Suarez enjoy the natural sun today.


----------



## Bradley

Joesy said:


> I dont have a dripper the books I read said misting was best done manually (at least for panther chams) but thank you for your advice
> 
> there are so many mistakes that could have disastrous consequences - I thought I had done lots of research but whilst the books, caresheets and online information didnt recommend a fogger - they didnt say they were a bad idea - looks like Ollies had a lucky escape!
> 
> I'd be grateful if anyone has any other definate 'don'ts' for someone new to keeping panther chameleons


I spray the cage and use a dripper nce a day which drips water onto leaves which helps them drink.

Here is a dripper
Zoo Med Little Dripper LD-1 - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## Iwantone

TEENY said:


> WANT !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have 22 litle yemens out now and another 19 eggs looking good


Lol, I'm just waiting for the last one from this batch to come out of the egg fully.


----------



## UrolithicTitan

Joesy said:


> I dont have a dripper the books I read said misting was best done manually (at least for panther chams) but thank you for your advice
> 
> there are so many mistakes that could have disastrous consequences - I thought I had done lots of research but whilst the books, caresheets and online information didnt recommend a fogger - they didnt say they were a bad idea - looks like Ollies had a lucky escape!
> 
> I'd be grateful if anyone has any other definate 'don'ts' for someone new to keeping panther chameleons


At all costs, avoid mounting basking bulbs and UV bulbs inside the enclosure. And if it has to be done, make sure they are properly; guarded, stated and makse sure your cham(s) can't get too close to the bulbs.


----------



## Bradley

UrolithicTitan said:


> At all costs, avoid mounting basking bulbs and UV bulbs inside the enclosure. And if it has to be done, make sure they are properly; guarded, stated and makse sure your cham(s) can't get too close to the bulbs.


Uv is fine to be mounted inside. they dont need a guard as they dont get hot enough to burn.


----------



## vetdebbie

Hey all

My second clutch of Nosy Be's has all hatched in the last 3 days . Unfortunately what with work and being in the middle of corn breeding season I have been somewhat lax with pics. However - OMG are they cute  D Yet again I have forgotten how teeny they are new hatched.

I will try and get some pics sorted over the next week.


----------



## TEENY

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Iwantone

TEENY said:


> Squeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> image


OMG how cute. you just can't beat baby chams. X


----------



## TEENY

Iwantone said:


> OMG how cute. you just can't beat baby chams. X


Waaaaaaaay cuter than people babies


----------



## Iwantone

TEENY said:


> Waaaaaaaay cuter than people babies


Ok yes lol. People babies as you call them are ugly lol. X


----------



## azz0703

Few pics of my cham too ones are in older exo terra bottom are in his reptibreeze


----------



## azz0703

His green colour was a lot more vivid while in the glass exo terra. he stil goes a nice size and green colourvwhen going to sleep. and as you can see some leaves have grown to cover his basking are shud i trim these or leave them as he may be using as shelter somewhat. also its getting very warm now and my room temp is higher than back when i got him in jan id say around 25-27 now is his ok? I mean there used to hot humid environments ues. im still sprayin twice a day and bigger dripper goes on each nite. also on weekends a spary 3times and leave dripper on for longer.hes shedding an awful lot though. is this a good sign?i mean while there growing they must shed a lot and if well fed not go too long brfore shedding agen


----------



## azz0703

Oh btw i also dnt handle him anymore as hechates anything goin near him especially my hand he goes mad and puffs up spits hisses and tries to bite me lol. so i leave him be nowadays.


----------



## babyjo84

Urgh, pet envy! I love these guys but I dont have the money to provide a cham with the space and set up it needs.

So, I hope none of you mind if I gatecrash here to admire your beauties.

Teeny, honestly that box is perhaps the most adorable box of pets ever lol

On teh interwebz using Tapatalkz!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

TEENY said:


> Squeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> image


OMG!!! Want, want, WANT!!! :flrt:


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> His green colour was a lot more vivid while in the glass exo terra. he stil goes a nice size and green colourvwhen going to sleep. and as you can see some leaves have grown to cover his basking are shud i trim these or leave them as he may be using as shelter somewhat. also its getting very warm now and my room temp is higher than back when i got him in jan id say around 25-27 now is his ok? I mean there used to hot humid environments ues. im still sprayin twice a day and bigger dripper goes on each nite. also on weekends a spary 3times and leave dripper on for longer.hes shedding an awful lot though. is this a good sign?i mean while there growing they must shed a lot and if well fed not go too long brfore shedding agen


Shedding is always a good sign! Trim plantrs as they need to be. they will son grow back.


----------



## Merritt87

*Tamatave panther chameleon!!*

Introducing LEO the tamatave panther chameleon, his between 1 and a half to 2 years old, was a lil grumpy first couple days like when u come up to front of his viv, but has really settled down now and doesnt mind me holding it. left him for a week to get used to new environment then held hand out and he climbed right on to it lol am so pleased with him let me no what you all think.





































cheers for looking 
ed.


----------



## TEENY

Merritt87 said:


> Introducing LEO the tamatave panther chameleon, his between 1 and a half to 2 years old, was a lil grumpy first couple days like when u come up to front of his viv, but has really settled down now and doesnt mind me holding it. left him for a week to get used to new environment then held hand out and he climbed right on to it lol am so pleased with him let me no what you all think.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> cheers for looking
> ed.


He is beautiful, but one little bit of advice, guard that bulb before he burns himself.


----------



## ch5

TEENY said:


> He is beautiful, but one little bit of advice, guard that bulb before he burns himself.


Took the words out of my mouth. Definitely need to address that ASAP.

Nice Cham by the way!


----------



## Merritt87

spoke to 2 reptile places one in southampton other in portsmouth and they both said exactly same thing not to get one (asked because had to put one on my bearded dragon i had before) because he will climb it and burn himself on it? reli duno wot to do now


----------



## TEENY

Merritt87 said:


> spoke to 2 reptile places one in southampton other in portsmouth and they both said exactly same thing not to get one (asked because had to put one on my bearded dragon i had before) because he will climb it and burn himself on it? reli duno wot to do now


Would you rather he climbed on the guard which isn't as hot, or climbed on the bulb which will burn him on contact, they are really not that bright, chameleons. Personally i would cut a big hole in top of viv, mesh it buy a dome and use that mounted above so the heat geos through


----------



## kopstar

Merritt87 said:


> spoke to 2 reptile places one in southampton other in portsmouth and they both said exactly same thing not to get one (asked because had to put one on my bearded dragon i had before) because he will climb it and burn himself on it? reli duno wot to do now


Only other option is to make sure he can't reach it from any direction which would mean lowering everything and effectively losing some of the volume of the viv.

You could cut a hole in the top just smaller than a reflector and mount it outside. That's the option I'd take.


----------



## azz0703

Is my cham too warm? Just got home and put in big dripper as hes in the place where the tube usually goes but i remove every mornin and put in every evening. so i put it in and hes just sat under its droplets going directly in his head/mouth and licking his lips occasionally. it is very warm though room temps 26-23 according to two diff readings on my retpi thermometer. i hooe hes getting enough water with 2 sprayings a day and bug dripper in the evening???


----------



## kopstar

azz0703 said:


> Is my cham too warm? Just got home and put in big dripper as hes in the place where the tube usually goes but i remove every mornin and put in every evening. so i put it in and hes just sat under its droplets going directly in his head/mouth and licking his lips occasionally. it is very warm though room temps 26-23 according to two diff readings on my retpi thermometer. i hooe hes getting enough water with 2 sprayings a day and bug dripper in the evening???


The ambient temp seems ok if he can still bask at 88F? I'd suggest he needs access to water all day. If he wants to drink during the day when the dripper isn't there how does he drink? He may not want to drink in the evening.

I have a dripper working all day until he goes to sleep then he can drink when he wants.


----------



## Bradley

I have been thinking about my dripper and it being on for a about an hour in the evening. I have been thinking about hooking it up to my misting sysytem so it gets filled up when my tank is misted which is 5 times a day.


----------



## azz0703

Hmmm i spray heavily in the morning and surely in tje evenin if hes tjirsty and sat directly under it then hel drink right? I supose if its not got too much in the dripper thn once water drops below the hole it cannot drip any longer so cannot flood bottom


----------



## kopstar

azz0703 said:


> Hmmm i spray heavily in the morning and surely in tje evenin if hes tjirsty and sat directly under it then hel drink right? I supose if its not got too much in the dripper thn once water drops below the hole it cannot drip any longer so cannot flood bottom


Hence why you need good drainage.


----------



## Dan Trafford

What type of viv do you have? Mesh or wooden? Mesh is obviously easy to drain, wooden is tricky. My cham has done this before but without drinking the water so he wasn't thirsty at the time, it just bounced off his head. I'm not sure what it means really.


----------



## TEENY

29 babies out now


----------



## TEENY

Scratch that, 30 out now lol


----------



## bbassage69

azz0703 said:


> Hmmm i spray heavily in the morning and surely in tje evenin if hes tjirsty and sat directly under it then hel drink right? I supose if its not got too much in the dripper thn once water drops below the hole it cannot drip any longer so cannot flood bottom


My Cham did something I had not seen him do before, I was spraying his cage manually this afternoon and the next thing he opened his mouth super wide, i thought it was him warning me off but then I realised he wanted me to spray water in his mouth, so I did and he loved it, it went on for some time. 

I have 8 mistings a day each one lasting for 30 seconds, so I would hope he was far from thirsty.


----------



## king chameleon

bbassage69 said:


> I have 8 mistings a day each one lasting for 30 seconds, so I would hope he was far from thirsty.


misting is not quite enough you should use a dripper once or twice a month.


----------



## Dan Trafford

king chameleon said:


> misting is not quite enough you should use a dripper once or twice a month.


Once or twice a month? A day I think would be better :lol2:


----------



## TEENY

king chameleon said:


> misting is not quite enough you should use a dripper once or twice a month.


I don't use a dripper for mine and they have always been just fine, i mist heavily twice a day for adults and thier food is all gutloaded with 'wet' foods too.


----------



## king chameleon

Dan Trafford said:


> Once or twice a month? A day I think would be better :lol2:


misting should be twice a day as that ensures the right humidity but it doesn't guarantee that the chameleon drinks ! 
that's why you let the dripper on for about an hour each month to make sure that the chameleon drinks.
If you use it once a day you'll flood your vivarium,it's a lizard not a frog 

Anyway, I haven't made it up, it's written on any chameleon website\forum!!!


----------



## Dan Trafford

king chameleon said:


> misting should be twice a day as that ensures the right humidity but it doesn't guarantee that the chameleon drinks !
> that's why you let the dripper on for about an hour each month to make sure that the chameleon drinks.
> If you use it once a day you'll flood your vivarium,it's a lizard not a frog
> 
> Anyway, I haven't made it up, it's written on any chameleon website\forum!!!


Lol mine is on for about 8 hours a day on slow drip and the bottom of the viv is bone dry. He is sprayed twice a day too. What's the point in once a month? I mean if it doesn't drink from the spray droplets then it will be dead well within a month anyway.


----------



## Bradley

Dan Trafford said:


> Lol mine is on for about 8 hours a day on slow drip and the bottom of the viv is bone dry. He is sprayed twice a day too. What's the point in once a month? I mean if it doesn't drink from the spray droplets then it will be dead well within a month anyway.


Have to agree. Once a day is best. Could get away with a few times a week. me spraying is mainly for humidity and the dripper gives them the water they drink :2thumb:


----------



## Oski1

king chameleon said:


> misting is not quite enough you should use a dripper once or twice a month.


I only use a dripper on one of mine and thats my Male veiled as he is very shy and rarely drinks when misted, I think as long as they have good regular/mistings IMO that's sufficient enough for them.drippers are very good for chams though!and worth doing but not imo 100% needed, but are very good if you think they are not getting enough fluid

Misting systems on a timer are great for chams, as they can have regular mistings and you do not have to be there,although I hand mist all mine,can be quite time consuming at times.

Every chameleon is different some will come to the door to drink like my panthers and other will drink when your not about as I think they feel vulnerable, when drinking. Some will drink the mist other will drink it off the plants etc,


----------



## Oski1

A recent picture of my male and female minor.

The Male has turned a brick red/orange colour now with slightly blue barring.









The Female has grown loads, she is quite plump and likes her food seems to be a trait in the chameleon world for females cant wait till she gets the adult colours hopefully not too long








Not the best pictures as they are taken with I phone and not camera.
:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Oski1 said:


> A recent picture of my male and female minor.
> 
> The Male has turned a brick red/orange colour now with slightly blue barring.
> image
> 
> The Female has grown loads, she is quite plump and likes her food seems to be a trait in the chameleon world for females cant wait till she gets the adult colours hopefully not too long
> image
> Not the best pictures as they are taken with I phone and not camera.
> :2thumb:


They look great!

Picture of Gilbert from this evening. Had a few hours of uv outside today aswell :2thumb:


----------



## Oski1

Bradley said:


> They look great!
> 
> Picture of Gilbert from this evening. Had a few hours of uv outside today aswell :2thumb:
> image


He is looking good mate! I like the yellow!


----------



## gemma86

Just thought i'd introduce my new baby Foster, picked him up from GAD58Y this afternoon and i couldn't be happier with him. Not a great pic though as he's a fast little one haha. I'll post more when i get some better ones.








:flrt:


----------



## ch5

gemma86 said:


> Just thought i'd introduce my new baby Foster, picked him up from GAD58Y this afternoon and i couldn't be happier with him. Not a great pic though as he's a fast little one haha. I'll post more when i get some better ones.
> 
> image :flrt:


Looking good! Is he a nosy be?


----------



## ch5

Oski1 said:


> A recent picture of my male and female minor.
> 
> The Male has turned a brick red/orange colour now with slightly blue barring.
> image
> 
> The Female has grown loads, she is quite plump and likes her food seems to be a trait in the chameleon world for females cant wait till she gets the adult colours hopefully not too long
> image
> Not the best pictures as they are taken with I phone and not camera.
> :2thumb:


They look top mate!


----------



## azz0703

Wow looks like i caused a bit of a debate thete lol. well i have left big dripper in and on throughout tje day as uts been realy warm but nw ita cooled down agen. juat havta say hes not eaten since like tuesday aswell:/ stil had plenty of locusts wandering around in his viv but hes if anythin eaten the odd 1maybe a daym he did this a month or ao ago and then come monday was eatig agem fingers crossed eh! Hes still got clean mouth and eyes and moving around sleeping at normal timss so im baffled:/


----------



## gemma86

ch5 said:


> Looking good! Is he a nosy be?


Yeah he is. Can't wait for him to start getting his blues. I saw his dad yesterday and if he turns out anything like him he should be stunning


----------



## Bradley

Oski1 said:


> He is looking good mate! I like the yellow!


Thanks! It seems the sambavas seem to take a very long time to reach adult colours!



azz0703 said:


> Wow looks like i caused a bit of a debate thete lol. well i have left big dripper in and on throughout tje day as uts been realy warm but nw ita cooled down agen. juat havta say hes not eaten since like tuesday aswell:/ stil had plenty of locusts wandering around in his viv but hes if anythin eaten the odd 1maybe a daym he did this a month or ao ago and then come monday was eatig agem fingers crossed eh! Hes still got clean mouth and eyes and moving around sleeping at normal timss so im baffled:/


My male panther and yemen have went for periods without eating for about two weeks at a time and have been fine. I would take all locust out and introduce them again in about two to three days.


----------



## gemma86

Tried taking a few more pics this afternoon but he's still to busy exploring to sit still for me to get any good ones :lolsign:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Aww he looks so tiny in there! lol Lovely colours.


----------



## nads

My thirsty boy:mf_dribble:
















And just looking handsome:flrt:








Vicky


----------



## Bradley

nads said:


> My thirsty boy:mf_dribble:
> image
> image
> And just looking handsome:flrt:
> image
> Vicky


Great pics! love the last one :2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

He is stunning!!! Tams are one of my favourite. Thanks for sharing those pics.



Merritt87 said:


> Introducing LEO the tamatave panther chameleon, his between 1 and a half to 2 years old, was a lil grumpy first couple days like when u come up to front of his viv, but has really settled down now and doesnt mind me holding it. left him for a week to get used to new environment then held hand out and he climbed right on to it lol am so pleased with him let me no what you all think.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> cheers for looking
> ed.


----------



## benton1576

He is super gorgeous, and looks huge! I hope my boy grows that big! We need some pics of "his" female. lol


nads said:


> My thirsty boy:mf_dribble:
> image
> image
> And just looking handsome:flrt:
> image
> Vicky


----------



## vetdebbie

Baby pics at last (taken a few days ago now- all 13 eggs have hatched now)




























As it happens, the last egg from the 1st clutch hatched yesterday....... this was laid on 9/2/11 so was nearly 14 months in incubation! Must be close to some kind of record. These are my holdbacks from the same clutch:


----------



## vetdebbie

By the way - the little female lives in here:










It is possible I may need to prune the pothos.....


----------



## benton1576

Heres a few pics of Comet, my Nosy Mitsio at just 6 months old (3rd pic is him at 5 months, sorry about that).:mf_dribble:


----------



## Oski1

Out side today for some natural sunlight.


----------



## nads

benton1576 said:


> He is super gorgeous, and looks huge! I hope my boy grows that big! We need some pics of "his" female. lol


Ha ha!! Melman is a big boy,a right chunky!Just for you then Mark,pic's of my female Mitsio ;o)
Loving me as usual:lol2:
























She does have a tail,its behind the plant:whistling2:
Vicky


----------



## benton1576

nads said:


> Ha ha!! Melman is a big boy,a right chunky!Just for you then Mark,pic's of my female Mitsio ;o)
> Loving me as usual:lol2:
> image
> image
> image
> She does have a tail,its behind the plant:whistling2:
> Vicky


She is cute! She'll make somebody a beautiful partner.:whistling2:


----------



## Chameleoco

quick pic of Bubblegum jnr:mf_dribble:


----------



## Bradley

Chameleoco said:


> quick pic of Bubblegum jnr:mf_dribble:


Looking good!


----------



## ch5

Chameleoco said:


> quick pic of Bubblegum jnr:mf_dribble:


He is a handsome lad!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Gorgeous pics!!


----------



## Chameleoco

Amnesia having a shed :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Chameleoco said:


> Amnesia having a shed :2thumb:


Amnesia is the best red bar ambilobe I have seen! If im ever after another panther locale one of his offspring may fit the bill!


----------



## Chameleoco

cheers Brad,
we now have eggs cooking from his line :2thumb:should be ready early next year:mf_dribble:


----------



## azz0703

Just to day ranho is eaing agen. I put 3locust un today he ate them right away. it seems while hes major shedding he eats tonnes. Then after the shed he doesnt eat for a few days:/ either way glad hes eating


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Is anyone interested in a 6-7month old female ambilobe, if you are send me a pm he is a pic....


----------



## azz0703

right so my chams playing up again. on sunday when i poated hes not eating he ate the 3 i had put in his viv. then monday he ate 3 again then on tuesdy i think he ate 1 out of the 3 unless its dead somewhwre. rhen agen yeaterday he only ate 1 i think. buttttt today i put 3 in hes not eaten any. he went over to big dripper and went and shot his tongue out on its emd to get a drip and his tongue stuck to it!!! like a vaccum pressure because the drips wer not fast and constant.im wondering if this is the problem. a sore tongue???? cz i saw a bit of white residue left on the plastic tubing. please advise guysm only happened aince ive left his dripper in 24/7 due to it bejng warmer and hotter and me worryin if hes drinkin enough. nkw hes gkne back to basking but didnt take another drop after his tkngue got stuck


----------



## azz0703

my mistake there was no residue on dripper tube was just the light. but upon a closer look the crown on his head looks like its got a sore on it. please advise. hes been in the viv 3months with the same 100watt bulb and its only juat past few days crown has looked like skim on the edge and then today saw this like cut/burn thing in tje dip of the egding. jeres a pic. is this him getting tp close to bulb on his own or what? i mean surely it takes less thn 3months to get a burn. you can see the kinda like bald edging instead of scale type skin


----------



## azz0703

just took a pic of light setup so you guys can look. its possible past few days the leaves linda overgrew onto the place whete he basks so maybe hes been poking his head up and through and been to close in tht way. should idrop to 75watt bulb or leave this i habe a red 50watt bulb i cud use instead but maybe this will be too cold? shiuld i buy some crream or put human e45 sorta thing on the cut?? advise much appreciated


----------



## kopstar

azz0703 said:


> image


That picture has just proved something for me. I'll be purchasing the Arcadia T5 canopy for my Reptibreeze very soon.


----------



## azz0703

kopstar said:


> That picture has just proved something for me. I'll be purchasing the Arcadia T5 canopy for my Reptibreeze very soon.


and whats that? something good i hope


----------



## kopstar

azz0703 said:


> and whats that? something good i hope


It is good, the canopy not specifically designed for the Reptibreeze fits well and I presume without any modifications?


----------



## azz0703

kopstar said:


> It is good, the canopy not specifically designed for the Reptibreeze fits well and I presume without any modifications?


it says in the adverts for the canopy for use with reptibreeze. but yes exact perfect fit. no modification just sit it on and turn on simple
surrey pets next day deliver less than 65 with tje bulb


----------



## kopstar

azz0703 said:


> it says in the adverts for the canopy for use with reptibreeze. but yes exact perfect fit. no modification just sit it on and turn on simple
> surrey pets next day deliver less than 65 with tje bulb


They must have changed the adverts then cause they were designed for ExoTerra and ZooMed. Even Arcadiajohn on here hadn't thought about Reptibreeze until I mentioned it several pages back.

The main thing is they fit without mods (I thought they would) and provide the best lighting option for most Chameleon species.



Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> The canopy is a real good idea as the control gear is all internal and the reflector is just brilliant at getting light through a mesh.
> 
> I'm not sure if it will lock on like it does on the exo and zoomed glass vivs but you should be able to rest it onto the cage.
> 
> Seriously it's a very affordable way of getting into T5. It comes with the Lamp effectively free in the fitting already!!
> 
> Id love to see a photo!
> 
> John


----------



## azz0703

kopstar said:


> They must have changed the adverts then cause they were designed for ExoTerra and ZooMed. Even Arcadiajohn on here hadn't thought about Reptibreeze until I mentioned it several pages back.
> 
> The main thing is they fit without mods (I thought they would) and provide the best lighting option for most Chameleon species.


well like i said get on surry pets and next day delivery 60cm version i gotm i rang up forst to check it was in stock. really good kit and cheaper than buyin seperate controllers refle tors bulbs ect. looks nice too any advice on my chams cut/burn btw please?


----------



## kopstar

azz0703 said:


> well like i said get on surry pets and next day delivery 60cm version i gotm i rang up forst to check it was in stock. really good kit and cheaper than buyin seperate controllers refle tors bulbs ect. looks nice too any advice on my chams cut/burn btw please?


I can't really see from the photos and to be honest I don't like giving advice on injuries as I'm not a vet. All I can suggest is that you apply some Vetark Tamodine to clean and keep a close eye out for infection. If things don't improve I'd suggest seeing a vet.


----------



## azz0703

kopstar said:


> I can't really see from the photos and to be honest I don't like giving advice on injuries as I'm not a vet. All I can suggest is that you apply some Vetark Tamodine to clean and keep a close eye out for infection. If things don't improve I'd suggest seeing a vet.


thats the kinda advice i need! vetark tamodine hmmm where van i get it fron? pet shops? specialist pet shops? or will pets at home haveit? is it safe to use on open wounds and not toxic ect? just think sometjing to soothe it will make it heal quicker


----------



## kopstar

azz0703 said:


> thats the kinda advice i need! vetark tamodine hmmm where van i get it fron? pet shops? specialist pet shops? or will pets at home haveit? is it safe to use on open wounds and not toxic ect? just think sometjing to soothe it will make it heal quicker


As you might imagine it is iodine based so it cleanses and protects against infection. Personally I have used it on open wounds on snakes that have healed but again I must stress that every situation is different and every animal is different so I would seek advice from a vet to be 100% safe.

I'm sure there are other products and a vet may well prescribe something different depending on the wound and the circumstances.

I can't remember where I got my last bottle from but would assume its available from reptile specialists. Its definitely available from Surrey Pets.


----------



## azz0703

it says its for all reptiles and lizards ect. and zoomeds do a type of it aswelnd its redily available off eby. idnt fancy payin a vet a lot of money jut to say yeah clean it with this and keep it clean. i do have a reptile vet near but i will only take him in an emergemcy cz ibve never been there before ect. think ill ask in the pet shops. was hopin 1 of the resident exerts or breeder would of been on by niw but guess tere busy eaing ester egg loo. ju feel ineed to do somethin before it gets worse or infected. so iodine is gna b best. i was thinkin humn grade e45 or savlon as a moisturiser type thing but i dno if thats safe


----------



## kopstar

azz0703 said:


> it says its for all reptiles and lizards ect. and zoomeds do a type of it aswelnd its redily available off eby. idnt fancy payin a vet a lot of money jut to say yeah clean it with this and keep it clean. i do have a reptile vet near but i will only take him in an emergemcy cz ibve never been there before ect. think ill ask in the pet shops. was hopin 1 of the resident exerts or breeder would of been on by niw but guess tere busy eaing ester egg loo. ju feel ineed to do somethin before it gets worse or infected. so iodine is gna b best. i was thinkin humn grade e45 or savlon as a moisturiser type thing but i dno if thats safe


Not being funny mate but not even a vet would give advice based on an internet picture. Two things you need to do. 1. If there is cause for concern you need to see a vet and get professional advice, don't mess with remedies for something you can't diagnose. Chameleons are masters of disguising weakness. 2. Find and eliminate the original cause of the wound.

Hope the little fella improves soon.


----------



## azz0703

i know its a burn wound. because the nobly bits tht shiuld be on thatt edging of his crown are kinda burnt away to bear skin then this bit is deeper and more burnt. obvious cause is too hot a basking area or him getting his head too close. as his body shows no signs of this. did you only use the iodine treatment on the advise of a vet?
ps. hes basking approx 20cm dwn accordig to 100w exo bulb box yhis would be giving 39degrees temp which is too high! for 33degrees it needs to be basking 30cm below the bulb. now ive just swapped it back for the 50w infra red exo he originally had in his old home. might ne slightly cooler but he cn get very close ao hes more like 17cm away from basking if he puts his head uom does this sound a gd plan?


----------



## benton1576

azz0703 said:


> i know its a burn wound. because the nobly bits tht shiuld be on thatt edging of his crown are kinda burnt away to bear skin then this bit is deeper and more burnt. obvious cause is too hot a basking area or him getting his head too close. as his body shows no signs of this. did you only use the iodine treatment on the advise of a vet?
> ps. hes basking approx 20cm dwn accordig to 100w exo bulb box yhis would be giving 39degrees temp which is too high! for 33degrees it needs to be basking 30cm below the bulb. now ive just swapped it back for the 50w infra red exo he originally had in his old home. might ne slightly cooler but he cn get very close ao hes more like 17cm away from basking if he puts his head uom does this sound a gd plan?


I told you your temps were too high and 100w bulb was too much. Now you see why?


----------



## benton1576

Take a look at this please. Im going to have it shipped over if theres enough interest.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/833525-dinofuel-raptor-edition.html


----------



## Bradley

benton1576 said:


> Take a look at this please. Im going to have it shipped over if theres enough interest.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/833525-dinofuel-raptor-edition.html


I looked at this but couldnt ne hassled with the shipping and everything. if you got it shipped over and set a price in £ then I might be interested :2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

Bradley said:


> I looked at this but couldnt ne hassled with the shipping and everything. if you got it shipped over and set a price in £ then I might be interested :2thumb:


Id be charging £15 for it as i have to pay for shipping in bulk. Ill probably go ahead and buy it anyway, and if nobody buys it ill just use it myself as it has a 2 year shelf life. 1 bag will be enough to gutload enough crickets for 10 chameleons for 1 month apparently. It is not a suppliment replacement though, it is a gutload, calcium ,multivit and D3 still have to be used.


----------



## azz0703

benton1576 said:


> I told you your temps were too high and 100w bulb was too much. Now you see why?


yes you are the experts i just thought as he showed no immediate signs of burns. but clearly its been a longer proccess. i habe 50w normal white light daylight exo bulb now which states 33degrees at 20cm which is much more appropriate yes?? also got some zoo meds wound healing stuff gna apply some now but hes a bugger and bites ect lol


----------



## benton1576

Well hopefully its not too bad and he makes a full recovery. You need to listen to what people are advising you or your gonna end up killing the poor fella. :bash:


----------



## azz0703

benton1576 said:


> Well hopefully its not too bad and he makes a full recovery. You need to listen to what people are advising you or your gonna end up killing the poor fella. :bash:


clearly my intentions are not to kill him or i would of ignored all your advise and left him in tht poxy exo terra and not bought a rwptibreeze or t5lighting unit. i want him to be the happiest and healthiest he can possibly be hense why i ask on here. and no its not too badm i first noticed the cut (burn) yesterday so ibe acted quickly. like i said swapped out tje bulb and just dosed him on wound healing aid. it says use 2 times a day but he didnt like it at all and i think the stress would do more damge so maybe 1time a day will be ok???


----------



## benton1576

If a doctor gave you tablets to take and said you should take 3 a day, would you ignore him and just take one? The instructions are there for a reason.


----------



## azz0703

benton1576 said:


> If a doctor gave you tablets to take and said you should take 3 a day, would you ignore him and just take one? The instructions are there for a reason.


ok so ill stress him out twice a day then. just thought it woukd be bettercfor him and if hes. nt as stressed he would heal quicker.


----------



## benton1576

azz0703 said:


> ok so ill stress him out twice a day then. just thought it woukd be bettercfor him and if hes. nt as stressed he would heal quicker.


Hes a veiled Chameleon. Trust me mate, theyre a lot hardier than any other species out there! He will be fine. Keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## waynederby

Hello Everyone,
I am new here, and also new to looking after a Chameleon. 

Here is a picture of my baby Yemen Chameleon


----------



## cadsnjo

Just thought a would pop in say hi am a old cham breeder kept veileds for 10 years had many successfull breeding with them over the years but don't keep them any more sadly but still my favourite reptile
Must say the Cham in the previous post is not a happy guy very stressed looking 
Anyways hope to help out anyway a can if needed 
Peace


----------



## waynederby

cadsnjo said:


> Just thought a would pop in say hi am a old cham breeder kept veileds for 10 years had many successfull breeding with them over the years but don't keep them any more sadly but still my favourite reptile
> Must say the Cham in the previous post is not a happy guy very stressed looking
> Anyways hope to help out anyway a can if needed
> Peace


Good afternoon,
If you are referring to my post, the cham has had a long car journey and was only just put into his new viv when the picture was taken.


----------



## cadsnjo

Good after noon sorry it was the one of the adult make I was referring to above yours 
Lovely little one u have reminds of 65 of them in a feeding frenzy lol I do miss them seeing these again is really making me to get another just one this time though as I always used to keep one from every hatch and I was starting to fill the house it was fun though each one has it's own persona


----------



## azz0703

cadsnjo said:


> Good after noon sorry it was the one of the adult make I was referring to above yours
> Lovely little one u have reminds of 65 of them in a feeding frenzy lol I do miss them seeing these again is really making me to get another just one this time though as I always used to keep one from every hatch and I was starting to fill the house it was fun though each one has it's own persona


mine? yes hes stressed because he doesnt like being handled at all. probably why the guy i bought him off wanted to sell him lol. but hes a lot like me
likes being left alone. doesnt like people looking at him ect. i got him out to which he was hissing and trying to bite because i was puttin rwpi aid on him but found it much easier now to just poke my hand in the cage and gwntly swab some on his head. seems to like it once i start. looks a lot better too i think. hes started climbing the wire mesh to get closer to the bulb now its only a 50. so think im gna raise it on some wood outside the cage so hes further away if he decides to climb closer agen


----------



## azz0703

as you can see


----------



## Bradley

azz0703 said:


> as you can see
> image


He needs a branh that is horizontal directly under the basking spot. He should not have to cling to the screen like that to bask.


----------



## cadsnjo

Yes a would get a branch along under the light with plenty cover round it with a clear patch for him to bask 
I also used 100 watt lights in ma vivs all on outside on a chain to lower and raise to correct position 
Fill your Viv with lots of cover remember the idea is not leaving it empty so u can see him u want to be able to look for him and find him hard to spot a will dig out some old photos of mine and post some


----------



## debiorme

ive now lifted my lamp of th mesh though.







:flrt:


----------



## azz0703

guess i could use more coverage. he does have a basking branch he just chooses to climb lol think ill buy some fake hanging leaves and 1 or 2 more exo vines and place them at basking level.


----------



## cadsnjo

A used to use heavy rope in mine it works well different sized rope goins for them 
Found a few pics from around 2003 lol


----------



## cadsnjo

My whole room 15 by 10 wS all plants and rope. All around it with a uv on the wall next to the window on a big tree where they sat one at a time they would get out to explore the room for a few hours every day to e exercise them


----------



## debiorme

azz0703 said:


> guess i could use more coverage. he does have a basking branch he just chooses to climb lol think ill buy some fake hanging leaves and 1 or 2 more exo vines and place them at basking level. image


good idea, hes trying to get by the heat, i would move the exo terra vine up a bit higher so he can bask under the lamp, place a couple at different hights so he can choose the one he feels best on:2thumb:,take a look at my pics hun,my give you some ideas:2thumb:


----------



## cadsnjo

Lovely set up thee debi it looks great


----------



## debiorme

cadsnjo said:


> Lovely set up thee debi it looks great


thank you hun :2thumb:


----------



## waynederby

When i bought my viv and the whole set up, i was given substrate. Its only fine stuff, BUT im aware that no substrate is best.

As i do not want to start moving her new home around and stress her out, will it be okay to leave it for a week or so and then take it all out and replace it with newspaper?

Would appreciate any advice...

Thanks


----------



## Bradley

waynederby said:


> When i bought my viv and the whole set up, i was given substrate. Its only fine stuff, BUT im aware that no substrate is best.
> 
> As i do not want to start moving her new home around and stress her out, will it be okay to leave it for a week or so and then take it all out and replace it with newspaper?
> 
> Would appreciate any advice...
> 
> Thanks


Just take it out now. You will be stressing her again if you do it later. she shouldnt get too stressed anyway if she stays in the tank.


----------



## AshR

Whats the best way to heat and light the 100gallon flexarium please???


----------



## JordanD

Hello I'm getting a Ambilobe Panther Chameleon next month (done all My research) does My setup look ok for a baby?
Its almost finished just got to add a large Ficus and Three large Bromeliad's what do You guys think is it suitable? Thank-you.


----------



## Bradley

AshR said:


> Whats the best way to heat and light the 100gallon flexarium please???


I would use a 100 watt household spotbulb in a reflector dome. I would then use a arcadia T5 setup for uv with a 12% d3+ bulb and reflector outside of the cage.


JordanD said:


> Hello I'm getting a Ambilobe Panther Chameleon next month (done all My research) does My setup look ok for a baby?
> Its almost finished just got to add a large Ficus and Three large Bromeliad's what do You guys think is it suitable? Thank-you.
> 
> image
> image


It looks good and the plants should be fine. Few things that I would suggest me are:
- Depending on the size of the baby when you get it the setup may be quite big so I would cup feed the baby by placing the feeders in a snall cup or bowl that the baby can easily access and get food
-The light needs to be suspended so it is not on the screen as the baby could easily burn itself.
-I would not use a fooger. they can cause respiritory infections and are not really needed.

What uv and heat bulbs are you using?


----------



## JordanD

so I would cup feed the baby by placing the feeders in a small cup or bowl that the baby can easily access and get food - Oh I never thought of this thank You for the advice and the bulb I'm using is a Mercury Vapor Exo Terra Solar Glo and it is hanging from the roof not actually leaning on the mesh but does look like it from the Photo's. Oh ok I won't be using the Fogger that much I will just use the hand spray Thank You.


----------



## waynederby

Bradley said:


> Just take it out now. You will be stressing her again if you do it later. she shouldnt get too stressed anyway if she stays in the tank.


I can't do it without taking her out the tank. Will have to find a container suitable for her while I replace the substrate.


----------



## debiorme

waynederby said:


> I can't do it without taking her out the tank. Will have to find a container suitable for her while I replace the substrate.


If you can put her in a RUB/curver box,with a small plastic plant,or vine type plant, then remove the substrate, replace with news paper,or reptile carpet, she wont get that stressed, its better to do it now hun,she could die if she swollows any substrate while catching her food.


----------



## debiorme

JordanD said:


> Hello I'm getting a Ambilobe Panther Chameleon next month (done all My research) does My setup look ok for a baby?
> Its almost finished just got to add a large Ficus and Three large Bromeliad's what do You guys think is it suitable? Thank-you.
> 
> image
> image


thats nice hun, i defo wouldnt use the fogger,just spray the set up, do you have uvb light?cant tell from that pic.


----------



## waynederby

debiorme said:


> If you can put her in a RUB/curver box,with a small plastic plant,or vine type plant, then remove the substrate, replace with news paper,or reptile carpet, she wont get that stressed, its better to do it now hun,she could die if she swollows any substrate while catching her food.


Thanks for the advise, i have now done this, i am planning on getting some more plants/shelter....
Here are some pictures (hope this is better)....


----------



## benton1576

waynederby said:


> Thanks for the advise, i have now done this, i am planning on getting some more plants/shelter....
> Here are some pictures (hope this is better)....
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


Looks good mate! couple more plants and your onto a winner.


----------



## debiorme

waynederby said:


> Thanks for the advise, i have now done this, i am planning on getting some more plants/shelter....
> Here are some pictures (hope this is better)....
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


Looking good, just add a nice plant or two-umberella & pathos are nice/ and save to use, they'll add plenty of places for the cham to hide,are you spraying or using a dripper? If your using a dripper then stand the plants in a tray. :2thumb:


----------



## waynederby

debiorme said:


> Looking good, just add a nice plant or two-umberella & pathos are nice/ and save to use, they'll add plenty of places for the cham to hide,are you spraying or using a dripper? If your using a dripper then stand the plants in a tray. :2thumb:


Just spraying it at the moment..... about 5 times a day.... seems to dry up pretty quickly though


----------



## waynederby

Got an ice cube dripping from the top also, which is of course making the news paper wet.....


----------



## debiorme

You need a dripper really Hun,place it so it drips onto a plant leaf,pathos are good cos. theyve got big leaves, then stand the plants in a long tray, like a seed tray or cat litter try, use a couple if you can't find one to fit the cage.youlle still need the odd spray though/ I do twice aday.


----------



## waynederby

debiorme said:


> You need a dripper really Hun,place it so it drips onto a plant leaf,pathos are good cos. theyve got big leaves, then stand the plants in a long tray, like a seed tray or cat litter try, use a couple if you can't find one to fit the cage.youlle still need the odd spray though/ I do twice aday.


Ordered a dripper


----------



## waynederby

Just thinking about getting a pothos plant, would it be okay to leave this in a pot with the compost in that in came with??


----------



## kopstar

waynederby said:


> Just thinking about getting a pothos plant, would it be okay to leave this in a pot with the compost in that in came with??


Some people do and some people don't. I usually repot new plants into more stable pots and also to give them growing room and at the same time change the potting soil to something I know has nothing harmful in. I do this just as a precaution and often use the rainforest blocks that I use for planted vivs.

Its down to personal choice.


----------



## debiorme

As above Hun, it's up to you really,I didn't change the soil but I did give it a shower to make sure there was no leaf shine on the leaves ; ) x


----------



## collielynn

they are sooooooooooooooo cute !

collie lynn


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

Newest addition.


----------



## king chameleon

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> Newest addition.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


BRADYPODION? SWEET! :flrt:


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

> BRADYPODION? SWEET!


*High Casqued Chameleon* (Trioceros hoehnelii)


----------



## mandy74

Introducing my new baby Kermit.....:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Chris18

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> Newest addition.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


This species is stunning!
Second favorite apart from jackson's.
Congrats on the new addition :}


----------



## waynederby

Are 'normal' Dracaena's (live plant), safe for chams?


----------



## debiorme

waynederby said:


> Are 'normal' Dracaena's (live plant), safe for chams?


Safe Plants List for Chameleons :2thumb:


----------



## waynederby

Ive tried putting some crickets in a 'cup' to see if she will go for them, but so far no luck. I dont really want to let any more loose in the cage, as they seem to go in and out of the branches and under the newspaper....
What shall i do?


----------



## benton1576

The cup may be too deep, also best to use someting with smooth sides so they cant climb it and escape. I use the small plastic tubs the bugs comes in. also, try to paint the sides or cover them so the chameleoen doesnt shoot at the sides to try get at the bugs, you want her to look from above and see them.


----------



## benton1576

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/food-classifieds/833525-dinofuel-raptor-edition.html


----------



## Chameleoco

the start of parsonii viv
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.333276173392306.90624.224255664294358&type=3


----------



## Bradley

Chameleoco said:


> the start of parsonii viv
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.333276173392306.90624.224255664294358&type=3


Looks good! Take it the panther is a little tester? What misting system are you using now?


----------



## Chameleoco

Bradley said:


> Looks good! Take it the panther is a little tester? What misting system are you using now?



lol, yeah just letting slash have a mooch about:2thumb:been looking at new pumps by a garden irrigation company ill look for the link now.

Should be a new little treat going in this viv sunday:whistling2:


----------



## Bradley

Chameleoco said:


> lol, yeah just letting slash have a mooch about:2thumb:been looking at new pumps by a garden irrigation company ill look for the link now.
> 
> Should be a new little treat going in this viv sunday:whistling2:


You cant mention something without telling the full story! :bash::lol2:


----------



## Chameleoco

Bradley said:


> You cant mention something without telling the full story! :bash::lol2:



:lol2::lol2::lol2:send me you e-mail and ill send you a pic


----------



## debiorme

I don't like secrets :lol2: :lol2: I'm sure it's nice whatever it is :mf_dribble: lol


----------



## Chameleoco

Top secret until here and healthy:2thumb:


----------



## waynederby

Just had a move around in the viv.
I felt that it was too cramped and messy...
Here is what it looks like now....
I am waiting for a live plant


----------



## debiorme

waynederby said:


> Just had a move around in the viv.
> I felt that it was too cramped and messy...
> Here is what it looks like now....
> I am waiting for a live plant
> 
> image


 Look ok Hun, what's going in it? & have you got a UVB strip light on it?. X


----------



## waynederby

debiorme said:


> Look ok Hun, what's going in it? & have you got a UVB strip light on it?. X


Still tryna get a pothos. The Lamp that im using is a UVB, Basking & everything else...... its everything in one


----------



## nads

Chameleoco said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:send me you e-mail and ill send you a pic


 Now thats not fair!!!!:lol2: Cos i know i will love it & want it!!

Vicky


----------



## debiorme

few pics of mr grumpy pants,bless him :flrt:















































:flrt:


----------



## debiorme




----------



## Aaronaterr

*I have a couple of photos for you all :2thumb:

This is my grumpy male, George:*










*This is my beautiful girl, Vera:*










*Here are the two of them together:*










*This was Vera straight after separating her from George:*










*And here she is again, gravid:*










*This is one of my favourite shots:*










*NOM! * : victory:


----------



## hitmanout2007

hi all can any1 help me out plz i av got a 6ft by 4ft by 3ft viv with an adult chameleon init but i would lyk to now if it will be okay to half the viv into two through the middle


----------



## Bradley

hitmanout2007 said:


> hi all can any1 help me out plz i av got a 6ft by 4ft by 3ft viv with an adult chameleon init but i would lyk to now if it will be okay to half the viv into two through the middle


Should be fine.


----------



## hitmanout2007

Bradley said:


> Should be fine.[/QUOTE
> 
> thank ya but evan tho its got the lenth n the width still would it be okay hieght wise cause ill be loosein hieght


----------



## TEENY

Aaronaterr said:


> *I have a couple of photos for you all :2thumb:
> 
> This is my grumpy male, George:*
> 
> image
> 
> *This is my beautiful girl, Vera:*
> 
> image
> 
> *Here are the two of them together:*
> 
> image
> 
> *This was Vera straight after separating her from George:*
> 
> image
> 
> *And here she is again, gravid:*
> 
> image
> 
> *This is one of my favourite shots:*
> 
> image
> 
> *NOM! * : victory:


Love that last shot



hitmanout2007 said:


> Bradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should be fine.[/QUOTE
> 
> thank ya but evan tho its got the lenth n the width still would it be okay hieght wise cause ill be loosein hieght
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you split it in half lengthways so it is still tall ????
Click to expand...


----------



## TEENY

Already put these up in pic thread but thought i would add a couple here. My little hatchlings 


Morning wake up call








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.

















Shedding







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.









Grumpy pants







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 766x1023.


----------



## Bradley

hitmanout2007 said:


> Bradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should be fine.[/QUOTE
> 
> thank ya but evan tho its got the lenth n the width still would it be okay hieght wise cause ill be loosein hieght
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you meant split it the other way. in that case i wouldnt as he needs at least 4 feet tall.
Click to expand...


----------



## king chameleon

Aaronaterr said:


> *This is my beautiful girl, Vera:*
> 
> image


@ Aaronaterr: your girl Vera is probably the best looking female veiled I've ever seen! she has an impressive casque and stunning colours!congratulations !!:2thumb:


----------



## Aaronaterr

king chameleon said:


> @ Aaronaterr: your girl Vera is probably the best looking female veiled I've ever seen! she has an impressive casque and stunning colours!congratulations !!:2thumb:


Thank you  I thought so too but I didn't want to sound big headed lol!

She's laying me some eggs as we speak so keep your eyes open on my posts cause I'll be selling the babies on here when they hatch!

: victory:


----------



## TEENY

king chameleon said:


> @ Aaronaterr: your girl Vera is probably the best looking female veiled I've ever seen! she has an impressive casque and stunning colours!congratulations !!:2thumb:


I beg to differ....although i am biased lol
My lovely little jeanie 



















Gravid and grumpy


----------



## Aaronaterr

TEENY said:


> I beg to differ....although i am biased lol
> My lovely little jeanie
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Gravid and grumpy
> image


She's a very pretty girly! :2thumb:

In the last photo she looks like a cross between my grumpy George and Vera's patterns


----------



## TEENY

Aaronaterr said:


> She's a very pretty girly! :2thumb:
> 
> In the last photo she looks like a cross between my grumpy George and Vera's patterns


She was really pi**ed when i took that picture, very gravid with severe PLT :whistling2:


----------



## *Blushing_Spider*

chameleons are definately the most interesting lizards you can have. ^_^


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

Heres a few from today.


----------



## king chameleon

*Blushing_Spider* said:


> chameleons are definately the most interesting lizards you can have. ^_^


indeed..:notworthy:


----------



## Iwantone

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> Heres a few from today.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Awesome pics. Someone else who has Hoes. :2thumb:


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

Iwantone said:


> Awesome pics. Someone else who has Hoes. :2thumb:


Thanks and heres another shot of him and I might have a female soon too : victory: so there maybe some baby Chams in my future.


----------



## Iwantone

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> Thanks and heres another shot of him and I might have a female soon too : victory: so there maybe some baby Chams in my future.
> image


Lovely. I have six three week old babies and three five month old babies from my pair. How long have you had yours?


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

Only since Tuesday.


----------



## Iwantone

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> Only since Tuesday.


Cool. I think they might be my favourite chameleons.


----------



## TEENY

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> Heres a few from today.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


I LOVE his beard !!!!!


----------



## waynederby

Just bought a ficus golden king for my cham


----------



## debiorme

cool :2thumb:, i brought one from sainsburys ,£3.00 yesturday :lol2: just found a small space for it in the bottom of my chams cage:2thumb:


----------



## Oski1

*My Minors are growing well,*

My Female has just started to get some adult coloration,I can see why they are considered one of the most beautifully coloured chameleons. :2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

Midori our new recruit:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Oski1 said:


> My Female has just started to get some adult coloration,I can see why they are considered one of the most beautifully coloured chameleons. :2thumb:
> 
> image
> image
> image


Looking good as always!


Chameleoco said:


> Midori our new recruit:2thumb:


Like her green. Love the name aswell!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Chameleoco said:


> Midori our new recruit:2thumb:


What a beautiful colour! :flrt:


----------



## Merritt87

jus held chameleon as normally do but he jus licked me wen was holding it wot does it mean lol??
ed


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

Merritt87 said:


> jus held chameleon as normally do but he jus licked me wen was holding it wot does it mean lol??
> ed


He was tasting you or is thirsty would be my guess.


----------



## benton1576

Hi, thought i would share some pics of my new WC Faly aptly names Thor as he is literally a war mongerer and already tried to have my fingers, twice! lol. Got him a nice Female from storms babies, when she grows! lol.:2thumb:


----------



## Joesy

Bexzini said:


> I tried but the pic bloated up to about 20 times the size and didnt think a photo of that size would be much appreciated
> 
> Whats everyones chameleons names? I realise this makes no grammatical sense but you catch my drift lol! Mine is called Dylan


Mine is called Ollie - I dont think Im allowed to post a pic as Im only an 'egg' - shame coz he's gorgeous and a real sweetie.

If he's up the top of his fig tree in his viv I put my hand in at the bottom and say 'wanna come out?' and he comes crashing down and leaps onto my hand - the hard bit is putting him back in, lol.


----------



## waynederby

benton1576 said:


> Hi, thought i would share some pics of my new WC Faly aptly names Thor as he is literally a war mongerer and already tried to have my fingers, twice! lol. Got him a nice Female from storms babies, when she grows! lol.:2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image


Nice colours :no1:


----------



## waynederby

I just put some crickets in my chams cage, and one crawled onto her back. She went the darkest brown i have ever seen!! I quickly got my hand in there to try and get the cricket off her, and now she seems 'ok'. But i sh*t you not, i was more scared than her


----------



## ch5

Chameleoco said:


> Midori our new recruit:2thumb:


Stunning! Does this mean you have a breeding pair? (or future breeding pair)


----------



## ch5

Oski1 said:


> My Female has just started to get some adult coloration,I can see why they are considered one of the most beautifully coloured chameleons. :2thumb:
> 
> image
> image
> image


Looking superb Oski. Great colours


----------



## Joesy

*Lol yes mine does that*



waynederby said:


> I just put some crickets in my chams cage, and one crawled onto her back. She went the darkest brown i have ever seen!! I quickly got my hand in there to try and get the cricket off her, and now she seems 'ok'. But i sh*t you not, i was more scared than her


It took me ages to work out why mine kept going into a full threat display when no one was anywhere near him lol - then I noticed there was a locust on his back - and yes it is a bit scary specially when you're the one putting your hand in to knock it off - but he did almost instantly calm down- the rest of the time he's a real sweetie.


----------



## Aaronaterr

Joesy said:


> Mine is called Ollie - I dont think Im allowed to post a pic as Im only an 'egg' - shame coz he's gorgeous and a real sweetie.
> 
> If he's up the top of his fig tree in his viv I put my hand in at the bottom and say 'wanna come out?' and he comes crashing down and leaps onto my hand - the hard bit is putting him back in, lol.


Hi Joesy, you can use photo bucket to upload the pic to the web and then copy the direct link and paste it into the 'insert image' url.. (looks like a mountain on a yellow background in a little box on the tool bar above when you reply)

Hope this helps,

: victory:


----------



## Chameleoco

we will be here
Events | UK Herpetological Society
get in touch if you would like to reserve a cham for pick up at the show


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Hi guys just wondering what locale you think my 9month male panther chameleon is. some pics of him :2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

I would say hes an Ambilobe. Did you not get told when you bought him or on the papers?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> I would say hes an Ambilobe. Did you not get told when you bought him or on the papers?


Ye he said he was an ambanja :2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

waynederby said:


> Nice colours :no1:


Wait until hes shed a few times and his true colours show up, rather than through the dirt!


----------



## benton1576

XtremeReptiles said:


> Ye he said he was an ambanja :2thumb:


Definately not an Ambanja mate.


----------



## collielynn

Chameleoco said:


> Midori our new recruit:2thumb:


Gorgeous Cham :flrt:


Is it a Carpet Cham?

collielynn


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> Definately not an Ambanja mate.


How can you tell???

Here is a pic of his older two brothers under ambanja 
http://www.kilgourschameleons.com/sires.asp


----------



## benton1576

XtremeReptiles said:


> How can you tell???
> 
> Here is a pic of his older two brothers under ambanja
> Kilgour's Chameleons - Cincinnati's Finest Panther Chameleons


He looks nothing like the Ambanja on those pics, he looks like the Ambilobe underneath them. Trust me, hes not an Ambanja. Where are you from?


----------



## benton1576

collielynn said:


> Gorgeous Cham :flrt:
> 
> 
> Is it a Carpet Cham?
> 
> collielynn


Its Calumma Parsonii, Parsons chameleon. Very rare, very expensive! lol


----------



## nads

Chameleoco said:


> Midori our new recruit:2thumb:


 Wow:flrt:Give her to me pleeaase

Vicky


----------



## debiorme

T5 lights really bring his colours out :flrt:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Aww lovely! :flrt:


----------



## Chameleoco

benton1576 said:


> Its Calumma Parsonii, Parsons chameleon. Very rare, very expensive! lol




Thats right:lol2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> He looks nothing like the Ambanja on those pics, he looks like the Ambilobe underneath them. Trust me, hes not an Ambanja. Where are you from?


Im from south east england in surrey, but those are his two older brothers in those pics and he has blue on his sides. The seller of the cham said that the blue may come through : victory: but i dont know maybe he is ambilobe but oh well :whistling2:


----------



## Chameleoco

few pics taken yesterday:2thumb:


----------



## nads

Chameleoco said:


> few pics taken yesterday:2thumb:


 Stunning collection:flrt:

Vicky


----------



## debiorme

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Aww lovely! :flrt:


Thanks Hun :2thumb: x


----------



## benton1576

XtremeReptiles said:


> Im from south east england in surrey, but those are his two older brothers in those pics and he has blue on his sides. The seller of the cham said that the blue may come through : victory: but i dont know maybe he is ambilobe but oh well :whistling2:


So you bought an Ambanja from Tom in America but you live in Surrey?They re not his older brothers, theyre Tom Kilgours breeders and are over 9 months old. 

Someone has been telling you porkies mate because that is not an Ambanja, Toms breeders are not is brothers, and theres no way someone imported him all the way from America for you, its too expensive. The blue on his sides is because he is a an Ambilobe and they often have blue bars, sometimes red, sometimes a mix of both.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> So you bought an Ambanja from Tom in America but you live in Surrey?They re not his older brothers, theyre Tom Kilgours breeders and are over 9 months old.
> 
> Someone has been telling you porkies mate because that is not an Ambanja, Toms breeders are not is brothers, and theres no way someone imported him all the way from America for you, its too expensive. The blue on his sides is because he is a an Ambilobe and they often have blue bars, sometimes red, sometimes a mix of both.


Oh ok, ill give him a message and find out, ever way for me he is nice :2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

XtremeReptiles said:


> Oh ok, ill give him a message and find out, ever way for me he is nice :2thumb:


Good idea. He is very nice, no denying that! : victory:


----------



## waynederby

Just a few pictures i took today of my girl, had her 1 and a half weeks now


----------



## benton1576

waynederby said:


> Just a few pictures i took today of my girl, had her 1 and a half weeks now
> 
> image


What a little cutie!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

waynederby said:


> Just a few pictures i took today of my girl, had her 1 and a half weeks now
> 
> image


Aww so cute!! :flrt:


----------



## Oski1

Chameleoco said:


> few pics taken yesterday:2thumb:


They are all very nice:2thumb: The Red on Slash is unreal! was he one of the sreameleons?


----------



## ch5

Chameleoco said:


> few pics taken yesterday:2thumb:


Stunning mate - as always


----------



## Chameleoco

Oski1 said:


> They are all very nice:2thumb: The Red on Slash is unreal! was he one of the sreameleons?



Yh oski he is one of the imports he literally glows that pic dont do him justice:whistling2:


----------



## Chameleoco

ch5 said:


> Stunning mate - as always



cheers dude:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Some more pics whilst cleaning out Gilbert and friends :lol2:
He wasnt best impressed with the camera!


----------



## benton1576

Bradley said:


> Some more pics whilst cleaning out Gilbert and friends :lol2:
> He wasnt best impressed with the camera!
> image
> image
> image


Very pretty!

Heres a couple of pics of my Nosy Faly males taken yesterday.


----------



## Joesy

I dont have a clue what to do with photobucket lol - but here goes! 

Hopefully you can now see a photo of my 6mth old Nosy Be, 'Ollie'


----------



## Joesy

*Sorry cant figure it out*



Joesy said:


> I dont have a clue what to do with photobucket lol - but here goes!
> 
> Hopefully you can now see a photo of my 6mth old Nosy Be, 'Ollie'image


Nope, didnt work - but you can see the signature pic of him


----------



## Joesy

*second attempt at uploading pics of Ollie*


----------



## Joesy

*one last try to post a pic of Ollie*










Comfy Ollie picture by joesy2 - Photobucket


----------



## Joesy

*OMG it worked!*

BTW the pic is of Ollie snuggled up for the evening and the signature pic is him on his way down to jump onto my hand!


----------



## Joesy

waynederby said:


> Just a few pictures i took today of my girl, had her 1 and a half weeks now
> 
> image


Sooo cute!


----------



## benton1576

He is a very handsome Nosy Be.

I must say though, if thats a pic of him tucked in for the night, why is he wet from misting? The cage should be dry at night to prevent humidity getting too high and causing respiritory problems.


----------



## Joesy

*Fantastic shots*



nads said:


> Been taking some picture for a competition,both eyes facing the camera!!Well it only took 2 days:gasp:
> Thought i'd share some of my "better"shots ( sorry to those that may have already seen these)image
> 
> image
> 
> Vicky


fantastic shots - close up, in yer face looks great


----------



## Joesy

*Thanks for the warning*



benton1576 said:


> He is a very handsome Nosy Be.
> 
> I must say though, if thats a pic of him tucked in for the night, why is he wet from misting? The cage should be dry at night to prevent humidity getting too high and causing respiritory problems.


Oh dear - thanks for the warning about him being wet from misting at night.

I was a bit over zealous with the misting as I was concerned about him not drinking enough (ive now got a dripper set up which seems to have solved this problem).

Fortunately he tends to settle down quite early (5pm) and the temps dont start to cool down until 7pm when his light goes off so it did seem to be all dried out by about half past six but I will avoid spraying him after 4pm - thanks


----------



## KarlHowells

Just a couple questions and Yemens - 

I am in the process of clearing out a few Exo Terra set ups, and the OH wouldn't mind me filling the space with a yemen...or two?

Now what age could a male be in with a pair of females? or would a single female and single male (when old enough) be better?

Next, would a 100 gallon exo terra flex be okay? as I seem to hear many different opinions, whether sheds can be successful due to temperatures/humidity.

Any decent care sheets someone could point me too.

Cheers.


----------



## Oski1

KarlHowells said:


> Just a couple questions and Yemens -
> 
> I am in the process of clearing out a few Exo Terra set ups, and the OH wouldn't mind me filling the space with a yemen...or two?
> 
> Now what age could a male be in with a pair of females? or would a single female and single male (when old enough) be better?
> 
> Next, would a 100 gallon exo terra flex be okay? as I seem to hear many different opinions, whether sheds can be successful due to temperatures/humidity.
> 
> Any decent care sheets someone could point me too.
> 
> Cheers.


I would not advise keeping chameleons together the male will pester the female constantly which will cause stress,
Also there will always be a more dominant one taking all the basking spot etc.


----------



## Bradley

KarlHowells said:


> Just a couple questions and Yemens -
> 
> I am in the process of clearing out a few Exo Terra set ups, and the OH wouldn't mind me filling the space with a yemen...or two?
> 
> Now what age could a male be in with a pair of females? or would a single female and single male (when old enough) be better?
> 
> Next, would a 100 gallon exo terra flex be okay? as I seem to hear many different opinions, whether sheds can be successful due to temperatures/humidity.
> 
> Any decent care sheets someone could point me too.
> 
> Cheers.


As said in the above post. It is one per cage so if you want more than one it would be more setups. An adult veiled would eventually need a 4 feet high, 2 feet square mesh cage. I use the reptibreeze mesh cages and have not found any problem with humidity or heat.


----------



## Oski1

My Female Minor is now showing some super colour!


----------



## Oski1

some old pictures of my chameleons+some new ones too


----------



## Oski1




----------



## KarlHowells

Oski1 said:


> I would not advise keeping chameleons together the male will pester the female constantly which will cause stress,
> Also there will always be a more dominant one taking all the basking spot etc.


Cool will just get myself the one then. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## KarlHowells

Bradley said:


> As said in the above post. It is one per cage so if you want more than one it would be more setups. An adult veiled would eventually need a 4 feet high, 2 feet square mesh cage. I use the reptibreeze mesh cages and have not found any problem with humidity or heat.


Cool, cheers mate, will start to get myself a set up, then will order one into work!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Beautiful pics!!


----------



## nads

Oski1 said:


> My Female Minor is now showing some super colour!
> 
> image





Oski1 said:


> some old pictures of my chameleons+some new ones too
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> imageimage
> image
> image
> image
> image





Oski1 said:


> image
> imageimageimage
> image
> image
> image


 What a fantastic collection:flrt:They all look stunning!

Vicky


----------



## Chameleoco

Chameleoco - Blog


check out new updates:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Chameleoco said:


> Chameleoco - Blog
> 
> 
> check out new updates:2thumb:


Some more things to look forward too! :2thumb:


----------



## Aaronaterr

Here are the *76* eggs my female Yemen produced..

From first glances they all look infertile though 

None of them have gone mouldy yet though, so you never know?


----------



## Chameleoco

Sinestro making an impact:2thumb:
Classroom Chameleon « FROG BLOG MANCHESTER


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> Sinestro making an impact:2thumb:
> Classroom Chameleon « FROG BLOG MANCHESTER


He's settled in well mate. Already a show stopper!


----------



## kato

Aaronaterr said:


> Here are the *76* eggs my female Yemen produced..
> 
> From first glances they all look infertile though
> 
> None of them have gone mouldy yet though, so you never know?
> 
> image


I reckon that they will be fine. But start saving your pennies though for when they hatch as seventy six babies is going to dent anyone's wallet.


----------



## king chameleon

my guy Leslie


----------



## Oski1

Why is my female Minor been doing this all day?



(Does it work when you click on it)


----------



## king chameleon

Oski1 said:


> Why is my female Minor been doing this all day?
> 
> http://s1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa442/Oski2121/?action=view&current=IMG_1198.mp4image
> 
> (Does it work when you click on it)


maybe she feels threatened! try to put more plants in her cage

p.s is it a glass cage?


----------



## Oski1

king chameleon said:


> maybe she feels threatened! try to put more plants in her cage
> 
> p.s is it a glass cage?


Hi mate does it play as a video when you click on it?
There are plenty of plants on her setup that is in the top right corner where there are gaps,


----------



## Chameleoco

can she see your male?


----------



## Oski1

Chameleoco said:


> can she see your male?


Hi, 
Nope that's what I do not understand, he is next door, but with a solid barrier in between there is no way they can see each other unless I get them out,
I have noticed today as well that he is quite restless. 

Did you click the picture it goes into a video? she is really bobbing around and very stripey, I did not know that females do this?

How are yours doing?


----------



## king chameleon

Oski1 said:


> Hi,
> Nope that's what I do not understand, he is next door, but with a solid barrier in between there is no way they can see each other unless I get them out,
> I have noticed today as well that he is quite restless.



Are you 120% sure thay cant see each other?
if she's in a glass tank it could be that she sees her own reflection in the glass and that stresses her cause she thinks that there's another female

beautiful cham btw


----------



## Chameleoco

Oski1 said:


> Hi,
> Nope that's what I do not understand, he is next door, but with a solid barrier in between there is no way they can see each other unless I get them out,
> I have noticed today as well that he is quite restless.
> 
> Did you click the picture it goes into a video? she is really bobbing around and very stripey, I did not know that females do this?
> 
> How are yours doing?



I would say it is defo some sort of receptive behavior,or mating display,one of my males the smaller one is doing great but the bigger one keeps closing one of its eye:bash:gonna have to be a vet trip but don't know a good enough one that knows anything about them being so delicate.
the female is coming good too good eater,not showing adult colours yt tho, you can see my younger male on my fb page bobbing away at the female.Just paid a deposit on another pair coming in June from a friend in germany cb bro &sis pair to pair with mine:2thumb:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chameleoco/224255664294358

cheers
Jamie


----------



## waynederby

Had my cham for just over 2 weeks now...
How does this look to you guys?


----------



## waynederby

Just want a bit of advise about feeding...

I currently let her food loose in her cage (crickets/locusts) but its difficult to keep a monitor and whether she is eating enough or not...

I am thinking about cup feeding but wondered what is the best type of cup to use and how to place it?

She is a baby yemen


----------



## Chameleoco

these guys are really coming on now:2thumb:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Chameleoco said:


> these guys are really coming on now:2thumb:



Adorable! :flrt:


----------



## Bradley

waynederby said:


> Just want a bit of advise about feeding...
> 
> I currently let her food loose in her cage (crickets/locusts) but its difficult to keep a monitor and whether she is eating enough or not...
> 
> I am thinking about cup feeding but wondered what is the best type of cup to use and how to place it?
> 
> She is a baby yemen


I would use a plastic cup but not clear and lace it within the branches.


----------



## waynederby

Just a couple of pictures of my baby shedding today


----------



## Bradley

waynederby said:


> Just a couple of pictures of my baby shedding today
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Well she must be eating and growing!


----------



## benton1576

Storms babies are really coming on a treat :


----------



## waynederby

Bradley said:


> Well she must be eating and growing!


I take it thats good


----------



## nads

waynederby said:


> Just a couple of pictures of my baby shedding today
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


what a cutie:flrt:

Vicky


----------



## nads

benton1576 said:


> Storms babies are really coming on a treat :
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


How exciting! they are little sweeties:flrt:how many babies have you got?

Vicky


----------



## Bradley

benton1576 said:


> Storms babies are really coming on a treat :
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Looking good!


----------



## waynederby

nads said:


> How exciting! they are little sweeties:flrt:how many babies have you got?
> 
> Vicky


This is my only one... She hasn't ate more than 2 locusts today, i take it it's because she's shredding.


----------



## nads

waynederby said:


> This is my only one... She hasn't ate more than 2 locusts today, i take it it's because she's shredding.


 Hi,yes,they can get a little stressy when shedding  Keep offering her plenty of food tho,as she's a growing baby.

Vicky


----------



## benton1576

nads said:


> How exciting! they are little sweeties:flrt:how many babies have you got?
> 
> Vicky


Ive only got 5, 1 died after 2 weeks, 3 havnt hatched yet and the rest of the eggs just died for some reason whilst I was away and a friend was looking after them. It makes them limited edition! Lol


----------



## Miss Lily

A couple of new pics of Monty 'Dinky Dinosaur' Jackson! He is almost 8 months old now and I have had him for 6 months now! The first pic shows how much he has grown in the last 6 months and the others are just some new ones that I love!


----------



## kopstar

Miss Lily said:


> A couple of new pics of Monty 'Dinky Dinosaur' Jackson! He is almost 8 months old now and I have had him for 6 months now! The first pic shows how much he has grown in the last 6 months and the others are just some new ones that I love!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Stunner! I love Jackson's.


----------



## Miss Lily

kopstar said:


> Stunner! I love Jackson's.


Thanks! He's still really small, as they grow a lot slower than other cham species. I love him to bits and he's just started to come to me and walk out of his viv onto my finger! He's quite a friend;y little fella too, he loves being out, that's when he's at his greenest!


----------



## Dan Trafford

Bradley said:


> I would use a plastic cup but not clear and lace it within the branches.


 
The problem here is that you are worried about leaving food in the tank. Crickets can't climb smooth surfaces but the hoppers will easily get out of a cup. The best thing you could use is a small teflon coated ramekin.


----------



## nads

benton1576 said:


> Ive only got 5, 1 died after 2 weeks, 3 havnt hatched yet and the rest of the eggs just died for some reason whilst I was away and a friend was looking after them. It makes them limited edition! Lol


 Wow,these really are special babies then!Its Quality not quantity with these pure Locales ;o)

Vicky


----------



## ch5

A few recent pics of Ernie... pictures really do not do this guy justice! Could just be my lack of camera skills!

He is from the Mr.Jingles line @ Muji....


----------



## Jakenicholls

His colours are so clear! what a beauty!


----------



## Bradley

ch5 said:


> A few recent pics of Ernie... pictures really do not do this guy justice! Could just be my lack of camera skills!
> 
> He is from the Mr.Jingles line @ Muji....
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Stunning!


----------



## Miss Lily

ch5 said:


> A few recent pics of Ernie... pictures really do not do this guy justice! Could just be my lack of camera skills!
> 
> He is from the Mr.Jingles line @ Muji....
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Wow! What a stunner! Mr Jingles is amazing too, and if all the offspring look like Ernie, then well, I think I need one too!


----------



## CML

Nothing wrong with your camera skills or him, he's lovely & such great colours.


----------



## Oski1

ch5 said:


> A few recent pics of Ernie... pictures really do not do this guy justice! Could just be my lack of camera skills!
> 
> He is from the Mr.Jingles line @ Muji....
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


 Wow!! He is seriously impressive mate!!! Wonder if my male will get more blue again.


----------



## Bradley

ch5 said:


> A few recent pics of Ernie... pictures really do not do this guy justice! Could just be my lack of camera skills!
> 
> He is from the Mr.Jingles line @ Muji....
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Have you got any pictures of your cages? you use a drainage system dont you?


----------



## ch5

Bradley said:


> Have you got any pictures of your cages? you use a drainage system dont you?


I will take a couple for you tomorrow mate. 

It's not perfect but it does a good job. It's basically a hole in the centre that drains down into a bucket below. It's needed with my Mistking though as it soaks everything


----------



## ch5

Thanks for the comments folks!


----------



## kopstar

ch5 said:


> Thanks for the comments folks!


He's a stunner mate.


----------



## kopstar

I've been observing Suarez over the last couple of months particularly around his preferred areas in the cage. I had the UVB tube with reflector initially positioned diagonally across the top on the outside not really noticing any preferred branches/areas.

I had a rearrange of the cage when I repotted a couple of plants and added a bigger reflector for the heat lamp. I also moved the UVB to the back of the cage about 8" above a horizontal branch where he spent a lot of time. Over the next couple of weeks he moved from under the UVB to a branch positioned in the same place exactly opposite in the cage near the door.

Again after a couple of weeks as an experiment I moved the UVB to a position above his current preferred branch and after a week or so he moved back to the other side of the cage so I'm beginning to think the UVB is irritating him in some way as nothing else is changing. Current UVB is 12% T8 with a reflector that I'm changing for T5 next month.

Anyone else made similar observations or can offer any explanation?


----------



## ch5

Bradley said:


> Have you got any pictures of your cages? you use a drainage system dont you?


As promised.... My drainage is basically a hole in the white plastic panel at the base of my Reptibreeze. The weight of the plant pots puts a slight bow in the base which means the water runs to the middle area. I have drilled a hole through the IKEA table (£25) and glued a nozzle from a silicon tube underneath to create a downward pipe. Big bucket collects the excess underneath.



























My cages are both due new plants so they are looking a bit bare at the moment


----------



## kopstar

ch5 said:


> As promised.... My drainage is basically a hole in the white plastic panel at the base of my Reptibreeze. The weight of the plant pots puts a slight bow in the base which means the water runs to the middle area. I have drilled a hole through the IKEA table (£25) and glued a nozzle from a silicon tube underneath to create a downward pipe. Big bucket collects the excess underneath.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> image
> 
> My cages are both due new plants so they are looking a bit bare at the moment


I see you've ditched the shelf from under the tables, and it also looks like you've had a bit of a problem with water ingress on the table surface?

I'm working on a MKII version and the table top will get 3 coats of yatch varnish to stop the thin veneer soaking up water and peeling or collapsing due to overspray when misting.

Its a cheap and aesthetically pleasing set up to add good drainage to a Reptibreeze for chams. I've linked back to the pages to show how I did my MKI.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/636241-chameleon-thread-177.html#post9444479

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/636241-chameleon-thread-180.html#post9465489


----------



## Bradley

ch5 said:


> As promised.... My drainage is basically a hole in the white plastic panel at the base of my Reptibreeze. The weight of the plant pots puts a slight bow in the base which means the water runs to the middle area. I have drilled a hole through the IKEA table (£25) and glued a nozzle from a silicon tube underneath to create a downward pipe. Big bucket collects the excess underneath.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> image
> 
> My cages are both due new plants so they are looking a bit bare at the moment


 Thanks for the pics. The cages look great! Like the drainage idea.


----------



## ch5

kopstar said:


> I see you've ditched the shelf from under the tables, and it also looks like you've had a bit of a problem with water ingress on the table surface?
> 
> I'm working on a MKII version and the table top will get 3 coats of yatch varnish to stop the thin veneer soaking up water and peeling or collapsing due to overspray when misting.
> 
> Its a cheap and aesthetically pleasing set up to add good drainage to a Reptibreeze for chams. I've linked back to the pages to show how I did my MKI.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/636241-chameleon-thread-177.html#post9444479
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/636241-chameleon-thread-180.html#post9465489


Good job! Where did you get the plug attachment from?

Yes I did get some water into the surface which caused it to swell. This happened in the early days when my MistKing was first installed. I have it under control now though.


----------



## kopstar

ch5 said:


> Good job! Where did you get the plug attachment from?
> 
> Yes I did get some water into the surface which caused it to swell. This happened in the early days when my MistKing was first installed. I have it under control now though.


The plug and waste pipe came from Wickes for about £6.50. I used a hole saw to cut through the table top and Reptibreeze base that was just wide enough for the drainage pipe. It works exactly the same as yours although I've created more of a dish to the centre by raising the edges of the cage base by 10mm.

Its all well sealed on the inside but I've had problems with water running down the perspex sides and soaking into the table surface even though it gets wiped regularly. I think adding varnish to the table surface will waterproof it.


----------



## MuJi

kopstar said:


> I've been observing Suarez over the last couple of months particularly around his preferred areas in the cage. I had the UVB tube with reflector initially positioned diagonally across the top on the outside not really noticing any preferred branches/areas.
> 
> I had a rearrange of the cage when I repotted a couple of plants and added a bigger reflector for the heat lamp. I also moved the UVB to the back of the cage about 8" above a horizontal branch where he spent a lot of time. Over the next couple of weeks he moved from under the UVB to a branch positioned in the same place exactly opposite in the cage near the door.
> 
> Again after a couple of weeks as an experiment I moved the UVB to a position above his current preferred branch and after a week or so he moved back to the other side of the cage so I'm beginning to think the UVB is irritating him in some way as nothing else is changing. Current UVB is 12% T8 with a reflector that I'm changing for T5 next month.
> 
> Anyone else made similar observations or can offer any explanation?[/QUOTE
> ] hi kopstar, this is most likely caused by the 12% uv rays, these can cause eye problems to some chameleons over time. It would be advisable to use 6% T5 they r amazing tubes.


----------



## Bradley

MuJi said:


> kopstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been observing Suarez over the last couple of months particularly around his preferred areas in the cage. I had the UVB tube with reflector initially positioned diagonally across the top on the outside not really noticing any preferred branches/areas.
> 
> I had a rearrange of the cage when I repotted a couple of plants and added a bigger reflector for the heat lamp. I also moved the UVB to the back of the cage about 8" above a horizontal branch where he spent a lot of time. Over the next couple of weeks he moved from under the UVB to a branch positioned in the same place exactly opposite in the cage near the door.
> 
> Again after a couple of weeks as an experiment I moved the UVB to a position above his current preferred branch and after a week or so he moved back to the other side of the cage so I'm beginning to think the UVB is irritating him in some way as nothing else is changing. Current UVB is 12% T8 with a reflector that I'm changing for T5 next month.
> 
> Anyone else made similar observations or can offer any explanation?[/QUOTE
> ] hi kopstar, this is most likely caused by the 12% uv rays, these can cause eye problems to some chameleons over time. It would be advisable to use 6% T5 they r amazing tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> We have all been advised 12% is what we need because of the mesh. i have had no problem with the 12% t5 on my panther.
Click to expand...


----------



## MuJi

Bradley said:


> MuJi said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have all been advised 12% is what we need because of the mesh. i have had no problem with the 12% t5 on my panther.
> 
> 
> 
> Panther chams don't need strong uv penetration as they have very sensitive eyes, this is much more apparent in other chameleon species. By using a reflector this will compensate for the mesh. We still get solar meter readings half a meter outside front mesh door panel, even when tubes r placed on top. These 6% tubes r that good.
Click to expand...


----------



## kopstar

MuJi said:


> Bradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Panther chams don't need strong uv penetration as they have very sensitive eyes, this is much more apparent in other chameleon species. By using a reflector this will compensate for the mesh. We still get solar meter readings half a meter outside front mesh door panel, even when tubes r placed on top. These 6% tubes r that good.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I used a 6% T8 until I moved the cham into the bigger reptibreeze when I upped it to 12% for greater penetration. Don't know whether to switch back until I get the T5's or stick with it.
Click to expand...


----------



## ch5

I changed my tubes to 12% T5's recently. I have a reflector and they pass through my reptibreeze mesh. They are considerably brighter than my previous tubes. I havnt seen any signs of irritation though.


----------



## nads

I was advised to move to 12%,(t5)with reflector,as i use reptibreeze.I have not had any issues.I felt content that my chams were getting the correct uv 

Vicky


----------



## Arcadiajohn

It will not be the % of UVB. It is most likely to be a sensitive animal reacting to the flicker from the T8 ballast.

Changing to T5 will always be better for chams as T5 being electronic is flicker free.

The % of a lamp must be chosen after you have researched your enclosure and species. Mesh will cut out large amounts of light and uv, the height of the enclosure is another limiting factor. Uv decreases in scary amounts the further from the lamp the light has to travel.

As long as the animal can decide where he wants to be and has access to light and heat, cool and shade it will display wild behaviour and self regulate.

I think that chams should not get closer than about 10" from a D3+ HO T5 and reflector. Being tetrachromats they can see uv and it's power gradients and will be able to regulate the exposure that they need at any one time. 

I'm happy to advise further if required

John.


----------



## benton1576

What John said ^^^^ :lol2:
Ive had no problems with mine at all. I use T5 D3+. I make an effort to put them to the front of my cages so they can still bask without getting fried by UV, if they want UV they move under it. Ive noticed the behaviour of my chams has changed dramatically. Theyre a lot more active, eat like pigs, go crazy for the females and their colours have gone insane. This can also be contributed to my strict routine and gutload methods but the T5's have definately made the biggest difference in them.


----------



## ch5

benton1576 said:


> What John said ^^^^ :lol2:
> Ive had no problems with mine at all. I use T5 D3+. I make an effort to put them to the front of my cages so they can still bask without getting fried by UV, if they want UV they move under it. *Ive noticed the behaviour of my chams has changed dramatically. Theyre a lot more active, eat like pigs*, go crazy for the females and *their colours have gone insane*. This can also be contributed to my strict routine and gutload methods but the T5's have definately made the biggest difference in them.


I have also noticed these changes. Whether thats fully down to the lighting changes I cannot be sure. Simply because I have been experimenting with gutloads and superfoods too. So it could be a combination of both.


----------



## louhill

well its taken sometime but i have read my way through this thread and have picked up a few handy tips/hints and seen some stunning chameleons too,so thought id show you one of mine,this guy just loves to be handled..in fact he goes grumpy if you dont :lol:

Mr.Bojangles taking a drink - YouTube


----------



## ch5

louhill said:


> well its taken sometime but i have read my way through this thread and have picked up a few handy tips/hints and seen some stunning chameleons too,so thought id show you one of mine,this guy just loves to be handled..in fact he goes grumpy if you dont :lol:
> 
> Mr.Bojangles taking a drink - YouTube


He's a good looking Yemen! And he certain loves a good drink. I wish mine was as relaxed around human interaction.


----------



## TEENY

louhill said:


> well its taken sometime but i have read my way through this thread and have picked up a few handy tips/hints and seen some stunning chameleons too,so thought id show you one of mine,this guy just loves to be handled..in fact he goes grumpy if you dont :lol:
> 
> Mr.Bojangles taking a drink - YouTube


Aw my guys do this sometimes, although they get most from the daily sprayings, and the odd showertime on a plant in the bath lol


----------



## switchback

louhill said:


> well its taken sometime but i have read my way through this thread and have picked up a few handy tips/hints and seen some stunning chameleons too,so thought id show you one of mine,this guy just loves to be handled..in fact he goes grumpy if you dont :lol:
> 
> Mr.Bojangles taking a drink - YouTube


My lil dude does this also, every morning without fail when i go to do the 1st misting of the day he comes along and wants to be pampered lol. Im luck i think as he loves coming out.


----------



## MuJi

Arcadiajohn said:


> It will not be the % of UVB. It is most likely to be a sensitive animal reacting to the flicker from the T8 ballast.
> 
> Changing to T5 will always be better for chams as T5 being electronic is flicker free.
> 
> The % of a lamp must be chosen after you have researched your enclosure and species. Mesh will cut out large amounts of light and uv, the height of the enclosure is another limiting factor. Uv decreases in scary amounts the further from the lamp the light has to travel.
> 
> As long as the animal can decide where he wants to be and has access to light and heat, cool and shade it will display wild behaviour and self regulate.
> 
> I think that chams should not get closer than about 10" from a D3+ HO T5 and reflector. Being tetrachromats they can see uv and it's power gradients and will be able to regulate the exposure that they need at any one time.
> 
> I'm happy to advise further if required
> 
> John.




The readings we take from the solar meter suggests that the Arcadia T5 6% is more than enough for panther chameleons, which doesn't require high levels of uv. 

This was tested on 3 foot high and 4 foot high enclosures both of which showed very good uv readings at the bottom each enclosure, this went up in strength the closer we went to the bulb. We even took readings of good levels of uv outside each viv! 

Chameleons have thinner skin, so uv absorption will be quicker and easier to penetrate in to their bodies. 
Also they don't bask in the open desert where the sun will be immensely strong, they live in trees where the uv will be filtered.

This is of course only our opinion, after doing loads of research on this subject.


----------



## Ameliaxx

i met my first chameleon yesterday while picking up my cresty OMG there adorable i had no idea what to expect but i love them,i think i need one lol better start saving lol


----------



## benton1576

Ameliaxx said:


> i met my first chameleon yesterday while picking up my cresty OMG there adorable i had no idea what to expect but i love them,i think i need one lol better start saving lol


Theyre also addictive so save more than you need as your likely to want another, then another......:lol2:


----------



## Dan Trafford

benton1576 said:


> Theyre also addictive so save more than you need as your likely to want another, then another......:lol2:


 Ha ha and the set up is around £300.


----------



## Dan Trafford

Each!


----------



## friend to all that bite

*chameleon help*

i have a chem and i have very little exp he is 5yrs and i have just picked him coz the person who had him didnt have time anymore

can anyone help me


----------



## friend to all that bite

*misting ????*

i have ordered a mist maker is that the right thing for him and how long do i have it on for a day

i have had and still have dragons and a gecko a few snakes and i can tell you everything about them but its my first time with a chameleon but i love him already and he dose like to be handled hes cute as hell 

i was told he has been i'll so im abit worried at the mo:notworthy:


----------



## Bradley

friend to all that bite said:


> i have ordered a mist maker is that the right thing for him and how long do i have it on for a day
> 
> i have had and still have dragons and a gecko a few snakes and i can tell you everything about them but its my first time with a chameleon but i love him already and he dose like to be handled hes cute as hell
> 
> i was told he has been i'll so im abit worried at the mo:notworthy:


I take it you mean fogger. You dont want one of those. They can cause infections. You need a dripper and a handheld sprayer to spray twice a day. They need large screen enclosures that are 4 feet high and 2 feet square when adult.


----------



## Dan Trafford

Bradley said:


> I take it you mean fogger. You dont want one of those. They can cause infections. You need a dripper and a handheld sprayer to spray twice a day. They need large screen enclosures that are 4 feet high and 2 feet square when adult.


Or a wooden viv! We need to know everything about what you have, and what you are doing at the minute so we can advise properly. Please tell us what type of viv you have, what size it is. What type of cham you have. But firstly you need to make sure he is drinking droplets of water and eating. For now give him a basking temp of 90F until we figure out what type of cham you have.


----------



## friend to all that bite

not sure what he is and untill i can get a pic uploaded he kind of looks like this 

the viv is 3feet x 2feet x 1 half feet deep, wood bottom,top,sides with vented back and full glass front.

i have a heat light with heat regulater and a uvb tube 

vine and branches


----------



## friend to all that bite

this is him

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3859793143496&set=a.3859790383427.2171369.1538439283&type=3


----------



## benton1576

friend to all that bite said:


> image
> this is him
> 
> Facebook


The link doesnt work mate. If hes a panther, then your cage needs to be bigger. They recommend using 2x2x4 for a panther, but mine are a bit smaller and cause no problems. I have mine in 50x50x100cm. If it is a fogger you are talking about then ditch it, theyre useless and cause more harm than good. If you were referring to a misting system (like mistking etc) then they are good and reduce, if not eliminate, the need to hand mist. I would use a misting system 3 times a day for a minute or 2 to be sure the humidity levels are around 60-70. They do peak up to 90-100 diring misting. You need to be aware that the cage needs to dry out between mistings and at night.


----------



## Dan Trafford

friend to all that bite said:


> image
> 
> not sure what he is and untill i can get a pic uploaded he kind of looks like this
> 
> the viv is 3feet x 2feet x 1 half feet deep, wood bottom,top,sides with vented back and full glass front.
> 
> i have a heat light with heat regulater and a uvb tube
> 
> vine and branches


Ok that's a panther chameleon. Try to get us a photo uploaded of your actual one so we can be sure. 90F is the perfect basking temp for him. He is going to need a bigger viv. 4x2x2ft. You need to spray his viv (not him if you can help it) 2-3 times a day to get 2-3 spikes of high humidity. He will only drink water droplets so get a 'Little Dripper' (that's the product name) and have it dripping onto a leaf. Check how long your mate had the UV light, if it is not an Arcadia brand then it will not be kicking out any UV if it is over 6 months old and it is imperative you change it. Most of us have an Arcadia T5 set up which requires a new ballast but they are the best. Anything else you need to know?

And I agree that facebook link doesn't work. Can you set up an account on photobucket and use that?


----------



## friend to all that bite

http://i1171.photobucket.com/albums/r559/andythegodlol/th_cam011.jpg


----------



## CML

Looks like a yemen, like this one?


----------



## friend to all that bite

that's i was thinking but i dont know for sure that's why i ask


----------



## friend to all that bite

but looks a lot bigger and in the pic i have big hands lol


----------



## Bradley

Yep he is a yemen. The advice given still applies to yemens. Minimum cage sazie if 4 feet high and 2 feet square. They need at least a 10.0 uv lamp with the arcadia T5 12% and reflector the best option. Basking temp of 90f will be great. They need a good spray twice a day with a dripper being used every day or so.


----------



## friend to all that bite

thanks i will mod the viv i have with a mesh top give it a 2feet face lift and i have the lights and heat bulbs just picked up a hand mister and little dripper and thank you all for the advice and so duz my yemen have not named him yet but im open to ideas from all


----------



## Jonezy

Getting ready for bed ...










And a close up ...










Im on the look out for a nice male if anyone knows anyone local to st helens with any young ones ready,then give me a shout thanks for looking .


----------



## friend to all that bite

right i am selling my leopard gecko for £40 with a few bits i really dont want to but i need the room with all the new family i have now and since he is the only one on his own now well you get idea

he is 4yrs old and a very friendly gecko like to be handled and will sit on your head or in a shirt for hrs if let i live in dartford area DA10 will drop up to 40 miles from me free


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

friend to all that bite said:


> right i am selling my leopard gecko for £40 with a few bits i really dont want to but i need the room with all the new family i have now and since he is the only one on his own now well you get idea
> 
> he is 4yrs old and a very friendly gecko like to be handled and will sit on your head or in a shirt for hrs if let i live in dartford area DA10 will drop up to 40 miles from me free


You will get more interest if you post this in the Lizards Classified section.


----------



## gemma86

Had a photographer mate round taking photos for his portfolio yesterday so heres a few pics of my new baby 'Monteith' (Jacksonii Xantholophus - from Phelsuma Farm).






































And a couple of my older baby 'Foster' (Nosy Be - from Gad58y)


----------



## louhill

my husband was playing with the camera today and got this pic of our male


----------



## -ChrisC-

Stunning picture!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Aww so gorgeous all of them! Love baby pics! :flrt:


----------



## friend to all that bite

my chem is not eating 4 days not help


----------



## Bradley

friend to all that bite said:


> my chem is not eating 4 days not help


They can go for long periods of not eating. i would not worry unl;ess he loses lots of weight.


----------



## sharpstrain

what size enclosure for a baby yemen> I have a mesh cage which is 15inches wide and deep and 21 inches high -would this work for a baby for a while

If not what would be a good starter size?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

sharpstrain said:


> what size enclosure for a baby yemen> I have a mesh cage which is 15inches wide and deep and 21 inches high -would this work for a baby for a while
> 
> If not what would be a good starter size?


When you say baby, how old is it exactly ??: victory:


----------



## AshR

*Yemen Chameleon and Set-Up For sale!!*

Approx 1year old male yemen chameleon and vivarium with furnishings for sale.

vivarium - 2ft long, 3ft high, 16inch Depth (approx) Fairly new, good condition!

vivarium comes with heat light and UV bulb & plants, logs, waterfall(mysteriously not working, can take if want) and 3/4 block coir block

£200 and pick up only (South East England, Kent, Deal)

if interested and want pictures email [email protected]


----------



## Bradley

AshR said:


> Approx 1year old male yemen chameleon and vivarium with furnishings for sale.
> 
> vivarium - 2ft long, 3ft high, 16inch Depth (approx) Fairly new, good condition!
> 
> vivarium comes with heat light and UV bulb & plants, logs, waterfall(mysteriously not working, can take if want) and 3/4 block coir block
> 
> £200 and pick up only (South East England, Kent, Deal)
> 
> if interested and want pictures email [email protected]


This needs to be in the lizard classifieds.


----------



## sharpstrain

XtremeReptiles said:


> When you say baby, how old is it exactly ??: victory:


 
The cham is a couple of weeks old and has a body length of about 2inches - a proper weaner:lol2:

I have found a breeder who supplies with a 18wide by 2ft high set up. very cute but scarily small cham - how hardy are they at this age, how much should a 2inch baby be eating etc


----------



## sallyreed

*help*

can anyone help,iv been trying to get some pygmy chams for months and cant find any close to bristol?


----------



## Jakenicholls

I have made a little "play area" for my panther to go on, just to get out of his viv for a couple of minutes every other day, what do you think? any improvements? it is all stable so theres no chance he could topple it over. this is about shoulder height.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

sharpstrain said:


> The cham is a couple of weeks old and has a body length of about 2inches - a proper weaner:lol2:
> 
> I have found a breeder who supplies with a 18wide by 2ft high set up. very cute but scarily small cham - how hardy are they at this age, how much should a 2inch baby be eating etc


Enclosure should be alright as long as there is alot of plants for him to hide in, i would start feeding locusts or dubai roaches to help him gain some weight for growing. Also what i tend to do when they are young is to let them eat as much as he wants to eat and let him have a chance to eat two times a day. Hope this helps :2thumb:.

XR


----------



## sharpstrain

XtremeReptiles said:


> Enclosure should be alright as long as there is alot of plants for him to hide in, i would start feeding locusts or dubai roaches to help him gain some weight for growing. Also what i tend to do when they are young is to let them eat as much as he wants to eat and let him have a chance to eat two times a day. Hope this helps :2thumb:.
> 
> XR


 
do you feed them out of the viv? the breeder suggest putting some crix in a cricket box and then putting the cham in with the crix - have tried this but the cham just seems to get stressed and try to get out of the tub and ignores the crickets


----------



## Reptile Stef

Some pic's of my panthers

Male ambilobe (blue bar) 

















Female ambilobe 









Female ambilobe (from Lilly exoctics) 

















Male ambanja 


















Baby female ambanja to pair up with my male ambanja at the end of the year 










Gonna get the ambilobes breeding this year so should have some cracking baby's as all of my panthers have different bloodlines.:flrt:

Thanks


----------



## benton1576

sharpstrain said:


> do you feed them out of the viv? the breeder suggest putting some crix in a cricket box and then putting the cham in with the crix - have tried this but the cham just seems to get stressed and try to get out of the tub and ignores the crickets


If hes not eating, its not a cause for concern. They often go off their food for a few days after first arriving. They also tend to hide away a lot and show dark colouration. Best thing you can do is to keep offering the food. I'd put a few dusted crix in a small tube (like the one the crix come in) and place it quite low in the viv so he can see them from above. He will eat when hes ready. Keep everything as normal, light timings, misting etc. They like routine. Mine know when its midday and come to the front of the cage ready for me to mist them.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Reptile Stef said:


> Some pic's of my panthers
> 
> Male ambilobe (blue bar)
> image
> image
> 
> Female ambilobe
> image
> 
> Female ambilobe (from Lilly exoctics)
> image
> image
> 
> Male ambanja
> image
> image
> 
> 
> Baby female ambanja to pair up with my male ambanja at the end of the year
> image
> 
> 
> Gonna get the ambilobes breeding this year so should have some cracking baby's as all of my panthers have different bloodlines.:flrt:
> 
> Thanks



Beautiful!


----------



## samscott

thinking about getting a cham towards the end of the year and thought i would join the thread :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vetdebbie

Some pics of the more grown on baby nosy be's. Not had a lot of time to advertise them, but hey - all that means is they spend more time with me which I don't mind at all!


----------



## Jakenicholls

vetdebbie said:


> Some pics of the more grown on baby nosy be's. Not had a lot of time to advertise them, but hey - all that means is they spend more time with me which I don't mind at all!
> 
> image
> image
> 
> image
> image


They look wonderful! how old are they?


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

vetdebbie said:


> Some pics of the more grown on baby nosy be's. Not had a lot of time to advertise them, but hey - all that means is they spend more time with me which I don't mind at all!
> 
> image
> image
> 
> image
> image


Very cute!


----------



## vetdebbie

Jakenicholls said:


> They look wonderful! how old are they?


Er between 5 and 6 months I think 



VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Very cute!



Thanks


----------



## Ian.g

my other halfs female yemen...she is not into any of the other reptiles apart from chams....must admit I really like her as well, would have preferred her to get a male as I worry about her getting eggbound once mature, I remember once reading about a specific care regime for female yemens to stop them cycling and producing eggs, but have not been able to find the one I read since....so if anyone has any tips they would be much appreciated!


----------



## Bradley

Ian.g said:


> my other halfs female yemen...she is not into any of the other reptiles apart from chams....must admit I really like her as well, would have preferred her to get a male as I worry about her getting eggbound once mature, I remember once reading about a specific care regime for female yemens to stop them cycling and producing eggs, but have not been able to find the one I read since....so if anyone has any tips they would be much appreciated!
> 
> image
> 
> image


If you feed less and keep basking temp around 83-84f then it will reduce clutch size (should) and can stop them laying altogether. With food I would say 14 large locust a week all dusted.


----------



## Ian.g

Bradley said:


> If you feed less and keep basking temp around 83-84f then it will reduce clutch size (should) and can stop them laying altogether. With food I would say 14 large locust a week all dusted.


Thanks for that...I remember reading that low 80`s is ideal for non breeding females...and that limiting the food intake somewhat is also good, so this goes with what you have said...so thanks for that, she is a lovely cham...and would be a real shame to lose her in the future due to eggbinding...that said, my other half has said that she MAY breed from her in the future, but she is definitely just a pet first :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Ian.g said:


> Thanks for that...I remember reading that low 80`s is ideal for non breeding females...and that limiting the food intake somewhat is also good, so this goes with what you have said...so thanks for that, she is a lovely cham...and would be a real shame to lose her in the future due to eggbinding...that said, my other half has said that she MAY breed from her in the future, but she is definitely just a pet first :2thumb:


You can keep her as said and if you want to breed up temps for a while and breed her then they can be lowered after she has layed.


----------



## Ian.g

Bradley said:


> You can keep her as said and if you want to breed up temps for a while and breed her then they can be lowered after she has layed.


Thanks mate, kind of hoping she decides to breed from her eventually....as I would like a male, I miss my old male George...he was a fantastic chap! :no1:


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Just a quick bit of info for all the Cham keepers that have been wondering about Arcadia high output T5 systems and which system is right for you and more importantly why?

We now have our brand new, educational, reptile only website live.

On here is a industry beating lighting guide. This will show you at the press of a button what lamp is required for your system. We have also published the true outputs of all of our lamps after the burn in.

There is so much more in the site but this is the main bit of interest for you guys.

Arcadia Reptile : Arcadia Products Plc

Let me know what you think!

John


----------



## Craig050581

*Panther chameleon*

Hi all, just after some advice. I've got a 2yr old panther and tonight when feeding him he tried to strike at a locus but his tongue didn't come out properly, he tried a 2nd time and was fine. Can they get a dry mouth which would effect his 1st strike?

Many thanks

Craig


----------



## jojothefirst

samscott said:


> thinking about getting a cham towards the end of the year and thought i would join the thread :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Also from newport 
I notice in from 1 of your other treads that you were thinking of selling your crested gecko to get something you can play with more. If this is right i would suggest to you to not get a cham of any kind as you cant handle them in the same way as a crestie or beardie.
If your looking for something great to look at and very interesting then you cant go wrong.
I have some veiled eggs that should hatch in a few months and I will be breeding my ambilobe panthers when there old enough.


----------



## samscott

jojothefirst said:


> Also from newport
> I notice in from 1 of your other treads that you were thinking of selling your crested gecko to get something you can play with more. If this is right i would suggest to you to not get a cham of any kind as you cant handle them in the same way as a crestie or beardie.
> If your looking for something great to look at and very interesting then you cant go wrong.
> I have some veiled eggs that should hatch in a few months and I will be breeding my ambilobe panthers when there old enough.


Hi, and about the other thread. Everything I wrote on there seemd to make me out asif I wanted something to play with 24/7 but I just wanted something I get to watch move around and is interesting, so what better than a chameloen (Y). Also do you prefer veilded or panthers I was thinking panthers as there more colourful and they tend to be the more interactive species from what I've read. Ill make my mind up and they get back to you if I decide on a veiled  thanks sam 
:mf_dribble:


----------



## Jonezy

Not impressed ...










Ickle baby male ...


----------



## TEENY

Posted this in pics but i thought you guys would appreciate it, these babies really didn't want pics taken yesterday lol

Before they spotted the camera properly








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.











and after !!!!!







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.


----------



## Jonezy

TEENY said:


> Posted this in pics but i thought you guys would appreciate it, these babies really didn't want pics taken yesterday lol
> 
> Before they spotted the camera properly
> 
> imageThis image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.image
> imageThis image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.image
> 
> 
> 
> and after !!!!!
> imageThis image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.image
> imageThis image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.image


How old are they now ?


----------



## jojothefirst

samscott said:


> Hi, and about the other thread. Everything I wrote on there seemd to make me out asif I wanted something to play with 24/7 but I just wanted something I get to watch move around and is interesting, so what better than a chameloen (Y). Also do you prefer veilded or panthers I was thinking panthers as there more colourful and they tend to be the more interactive species from what I've read. Ill make my mind up and they get back to you if I decide on a veiled  thanks sam
> :mf_dribble:


I have only had my panthers for just under 2 months and there only around 5-6 months old so really into them atm.... but I have had my veileds for 3 1/2 years so cant choose between them.
Most say panthers are calmer than veiled's but mine are the other way around!!
Female panthers are impossible to tell the difference bettween locales and the males can be very hard so if you get a panther make sure its from someone reliable........ I wanted pure ambilobes so I went all the way to oxfordshire to get mine from chameleonworld muji and can highly recommend them.
Here is there website with a pic of mr jingles who is the sire to my male
Mr.Jingles – Ambilobe | Chameleon World Muji

The administrator on here "Athravan" owns reptilecymru in cardiff and she proberly has some veileds and panthers left.
There is someone in st melons selling Nosy be panthers on here.


----------



## jojothefirst

This is a pic of my male when I got him:









And this is him 2 months later!


----------



## TEENY

Jonezy said:


> How old are they now ?


about 2 months


----------



## Dan Trafford

jojothefirst said:


> This is a pic of my male when I got him:
> image
> 
> And this is him 2 months later!
> image


Hey, those pads on the back of his head should be bulbous and sticking outwards slightly, like a dome. It may be the angle of the photo, but they look indented, which is a sign of dehydration. You might want to go check him..

They should look like this...










and not this..










I'm not moaning at you, just a tip. He will be a stunner though because he has the same colour patternings as mine did back then!


----------



## simonandjoni

This is my 12 week old ambilobe panther


----------



## fitter

^^^^^^ He (I presume) is a stunner cant wait to order my viv now and start looking for one of my own
Neil


----------



## DeviantPelican

*My first cham hatchlings*

So after 9 months of waiting, my ambanja panther babies are starting to hatch - hopefully these links work, got a cute video of the first one having a snack 

Chameleons :: VIDEO0133.mp4 video by deviantpelican - Photobucket

http://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae189/deviantpelican/Chameleons/IMAG0314.jpg

http://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae189/deviantpelican/Chameleons/IMAG0329.jpg

http://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae189/deviantpelican/Chameleons/IMAG0330.jpg


----------



## simonandjoni

fitter said:


> ^^^^^^ He (I presume) is a stunner cant wait to order my viv now and start looking for one of my own
> Neil


he is a he, lol. there is an excellent breeder in swindon with over 50+ ambilobe panther babies. I see you only in Plymouth so not a million miles away.


----------



## fitter

simonandjoni said:


> he is a he, lol. there is an excellent breeder in swindon with over 50+ ambilobe panther babies. I see you only in Plymouth so not a million miles away.


That sounds great might have to search them out over the weekend thanks for the heads up !
Neil


----------



## simonandjoni

fitter said:


> That sounds great might have to search them out over the weekend thanks for the heads up !
> Neil


They got an advert on here and preloved £80 each so very cheap


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

DeviantPelican said:


> So after 9 months of waiting, my ambanja panther babies are starting to hatch - hopefully these links work, got a cute video of the first one having a snack
> 
> Chameleons :: VIDEO0133.mp4 video by deviantpelican - Photobucket
> 
> http://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae189/deviantpelican/Chameleons/IMAG0314.jpg
> 
> http://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae189/deviantpelican/Chameleons/IMAG0329.jpg
> 
> http://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae189/deviantpelican/Chameleons/IMAG0330.jpg


Omg!! So tiny and cute :flrt:


----------



## fitter

simonandjoni said:


> They got an advert on here and preloved £80 each so very cheap


Found the ad thanks for that
Neil


----------



## jojothefirst

Dan Trafford said:


> Hey, those pads on the back of his head should be bulbous and sticking outwards slightly, like a dome. It may be the angle of the photo, but they look indented, which is a sign of dehydration. You might want to go check him..
> 
> They should look like this...
> 
> image
> 
> and not this..
> 
> image
> 
> I'm not moaning at you, just a tip. He will be a stunner though because he has the same colour patternings as mine did back then!


Thanks for the tip. I doubt he is though I will Def keep a eye on it. I'm in the process of convincing the wife that £130+ for a mist king from Poland IS a good idea and I think I'm wearing her down (he he) that will sort out any problems

you hot any pics of your male? Was he from muji aswell?


----------



## Merritt87

Dan Trafford said:


> Hey, those pads on the back of his head should be bulbous and sticking outwards slightly, like a dome. It may be the angle of the photo, but they look indented, which is a sign of dehydration. You might want to go check him..
> 
> They should look like this...
> 
> image
> 
> and not this..
> 
> image
> 
> I'm not moaning at you, just a tip. He will be a stunner though because he has the same colour patternings as mine did back then!



this is why love this forum u learn so much didnt no this so soon as read it went straight and checked mine and glad to say his not dehydrated wouldnt be happy if he was after spending £120 on monsoon misting unit lol my only regret would be not buying a chameleon earlier there fascinating. 
ed


----------



## azz0703

Guys please help asap! I just woke up looked at my cham and noticed white powder/crusty stuff round his nostrills on both sides. So ibe took a pic and also ptovoked him into openeing his mouth and I noticed he only opened it partially and had a slightyly stick residue around his mouth. What shoukd I do is this serious and why sudden onset? The vet specialist in manchester town isnt open saturdays what can I do to help him??


----------



## azz0703

Also his eyes look a little more sunken than normal. Quick advise is needed guys ive got him booked in monday 9am t he earliest I cud. Anyome had this before??


----------



## azz0703

Oh just put some food in n he opened his mouth fully at me and I didnt notice the residue so maybe it was cz he was only slightly openein his mouth also theres no white gunk in his mouth area


----------



## highlander

*yemen*

hi all. i recently bought a yemen cham and when i 1st got her she was calm and green all the time, in the last wk she is permanently trying to bite when you go in viv and her colour is green with blackish stripes, am i doing something wrong she never used to be like this, after i get her out she is fine and is happy to be handled, any ideas


----------



## GAD58Y

azz0703 said:


> Oh just put some food in n he opened his mouth fully at me and I didnt notice the residue so maybe it was cz he was only slightly openein his mouth also theres no white gunk in his mouth area



it looks like you are using too much calcium,whats your dusting scedule?

graeme


----------



## TEENY

azz0703 said:


> Guys please help asap! I just woke up looked at my cham and noticed white powder/crusty stuff round his nostrills on both sides. So ibe took a pic and also ptovoked him into openeing his mouth and I noticed he only opened it partially and had a slightyly stick residue around his mouth. What shoukd I do is this serious and why sudden onset? The vet specialist in manchester town isnt open saturdays what can I do to help him??
> image


Give him a little more water than normal that should sort out the sunken appearance and try reducing the amount of calcium dustings per week, i am sure the nose will clear up, they do secrete from thier nostrils


----------



## azz0703

Thabks a lot! Hes moo ching ane climbing tonnes and has nirmal behaviour. Using calcium everday on 3locusts usualy somedays he doesnt eat tho like today tje locusts are juat mooching about. And its mainly tht nostril with white dry stuff other side iw minimal if not clear yeah only a smidge on his right side. Hes nice bright green colour atm hiding from me cz im near him lol. Shud I cancel vets appointment or wait untill sunday night see how it is? I would try cleaning him up but dnt wnt to get water dwn his nostrh ills?? Ho wud too much calvium problem???t


----------



## samscott

hi just wondering if this would be okay for either a veiled chameleon or a panther chameleon:-

Zoo Med ReptiBreeze - 61x61x122
Habistat pulse proportional thermostat Day/Night 600w 
Exo terra ceramic heat Emitter 250w
Arcadia T5 D3+ Reptile Lamp 24w 22in
Arcadia T5 Reflector 22in 24w
Arcadia Electronic T5 Controller 24-39W (ACE1U5)
Lots Of Decorations 


Im also looking at a Aquael Internal Fan Filter 3 to make a spraying system. im going to have the filter in a bucket of water, the filter will be fitted with tubes and a spraing nozzle. there will be a trat in the bottom on the tank to catch the water with a tap and some tubing leading back to the bucket.

if you can think of any replacements or things ive missed then please tell me 
thanks, sam


----------



## Craig050581

*Silkworms*

Hi all, I've heard that silkworms are good for chams and I've found a local breeder which I can get some from. Just wondering if anyone has tried any?


----------



## Iwantone

Craig050581 said:


> Hi all, I've heard that silkworms are good for chams and I've found a local breeder which I can get some from. Just wondering if anyone has tried any?


Oh yes and mine love them. I can't get any at the moment as they are out of stock. Where can you get them from?


----------



## Craig050581

*Silkworms*

The place I've seen is silkworm farm in south Yorkshire.


----------



## Merritt87

does anyone else own a tamatave panther jus wandered havent seen any on this forum??
ed


----------



## Iwantone

Craig050581 said:


> The place I've seen is silkworm farm in south Yorkshire.


Are they on the internet and do you know what they feed them on. My chams go crazy for them.


----------



## benton1576

Merritt87 said:


> does anyone else own a tamatave panther jus wandered havent seen any on this forum??
> ed


Chameleoco owns and breeds them. Havnt seen anyone else but Id love to see more of them as theyre one of my top 3 favourite. Theres a few here in Germany but not enough to be able to find unrelated females as well! Hows about some pics of yours?


----------



## benton1576

A common thought on white powder residue from the nostrils is that it is excess calcium, but this is not true. It is the result from excess salt which can indicate the temps are too high so dont reduce the calcium suppliments as they need them to stay healthy. Lower the temps by a degree or 2. It can be removed with a cotton bud soaked in warm water.


----------



## Iwantone

Craig050581 said:


> Hi all, I've heard that silkworms are good for chams and I've found a local breeder which I can get some from. Just wondering if anyone has tried any?


Back in stock. :jump: Silkworms -


----------



## benton1576

samscott said:


> hi just wondering if this would be okay for either a veiled chameleon or a panther chameleon:-
> 
> Zoo Med ReptiBreeze - 61x61x122
> Habistat pulse proportional thermostat Day/Night 600w
> Exo terra ceramic heat Emitter 250w
> Arcadia T5 D3+ Reptile Lamp 24w 22in
> Arcadia T5 Reflector 22in 24w
> Arcadia Electronic T5 Controller 24-39W (ACE1U5)
> Lots Of Decorations
> 
> 
> Im also looking at a Aquael Internal Fan Filter 3 to make a spraying system. im going to have the filter in a bucket of water, the filter will be fitted with tubes and a spraing nozzle. there will be a trat in the bottom on the tank to catch the water with a tap and some tubing leading back to the bucket.
> 
> if you can think of any replacements or things ive missed then please tell me
> thanks, sam


Most of that is good, but the ceramic heater is not neccessary. Chameleons prefer light so a normal 60w housebulb is usually best, change the wattage of the bulb depending on the heat emitted to create the required basking spot temperature for the species you choose to keep. When you say lot of decorations im assuming you mean branches and plants? Live plants will be much more beneficial for a reptibreeze as they are better for holding humidity which is often a problem with all screen cages. Visit Chameleon Forums for better information and caresheets, its more specific on chameleons, and there is actual genuine experts on there, unlike here judging by some of the comments I often see! :whistling2:


----------



## samscott

benton1576 said:


> Most of that is good, but the ceramic heater is not neccessary. Chameleons prefer light so a normal 60w housebulb is usually best, change the wattage of the bulb depending on the heat emitted to create the required basking spot temperature for the species you choose to keep. When you say lot of decorations im assuming you mean branches and plants? Live plants will be much more beneficial for a reptibreeze as they are better for holding humidity which is often a problem with all screen cages. Visit Chameleon Forums for better information and caresheets, its more specific on chameleons, and there is actual genuine experts on there, unlike here judging by some of the comments I often see! :whistling2:


okay so would i change to a 60w household bulb and a dimmer stat ? and yeh ive been looking around that forum. thanks :2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

samscott said:


> okay so would i change to a 60w household bulb and a dimmer stat ? and yeh ive been looking around that forum. thanks :2thumb:


That would be perfect. The dimmer stat would mean you can be assured of the correct basking spot temps and reduce the risk of burning your chameleon, however, if you see it dimming a lot, my advise is to lower the wattage of the bulb. Please dont waste your money on reptile specific basking bulbs, they burn out quicker than a normal housebulb does and cost 2-3 times the price! A costly mistake I made in the first place. lol


----------



## Iwantone

A few pics of my latest batch of 7 week old (tomorrow) Hoehnellis. 




























If anyone is interested in buying one of these guys let me know. These babies will not be for sale for a long time but I do have a couple of older ones available. I will *only* sell to good homes.


----------



## TEENY

TEENY said:


> Give him a little more water than normal that should sort out the sunken appearance and try reducing the amount of calcium dustings per week, i am sure the nose will clear up, they do secrete from thier nostrils



Right after recieving a PM stating i am giving bad advice let me revise my advice, elaborate where needed and space it properly.As we know that it isn't easy to type something intended to help while preoccupied so my advcie may not have made complete sense. I hope this makes more sense to people now 

Give him a little more water than normal that should sort out the sunken appearance meaning the general sunken apperance of eyes and skin normally indicate a level of dehydration and try reducing the amount of calcium/vitamin dustings per week this was more to the fact of the possibility of the start of Edema that i though i saw on the neck in the picture which would be made worse by multi vitaimin suppliment which i am guessing they give probably daily along with the calcium, they don't need calcium daily at that size, only a few times a week is more than ample and once a week for the vitamin suppliment. I am sure the nose will clear up, they do secrete from thier nostrils they secrete excess salt


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Aww cute babies! :flrt:


----------



## Merritt87

benton1576 said:


> Chameleoco owns and breeds them. Havnt seen anyone else but Id love to see more of them as theyre one of my top 3 favourite. Theres a few here in Germany but not enough to be able to find unrelated females as well! Hows about some pics of yours?


am doin research into breeding atm coz there amazing but not as popular as they shud be, so fingers crossed for next year some point will get a female


----------



## Merritt87

benton1576 said:


> Chameleoco owns and breeds them. Havnt seen anyone else but Id love to see more of them as theyre one of my top 3 favourite. Theres a few here in Germany but not enough to be able to find unrelated females as well! Hows about some pics of yours?



will get some pictures tomoz as his light has just gone out, if nice enough tomoz will get some pics of him in the garden
ed


----------



## benton1576

Merritt87 said:


> am doin research into breeding atm coz there amazing but not as popular as they shud be, so fingers crossed for next year some point will get a female


Fingers crossed for you too, I want some, but like I said, females are hard to find. Although Im in a good place to find them! :Na_Na_Na_Na: Where did you get your male from?


----------



## Merritt87

benton1576 said:


> Fingers crossed for you too, I want some, but like I said, females are hard to find. Although Im in a good place to find them! :Na_Na_Na_Na: Where did you get your male from?


emsworth reptiles in portsmouth went to hamm to get him :lol2:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Tried to get my panthers going today but Rita wasn't up for it at all but reg was non stop head bobbing and chasing her around on the madagascan tree she went a little bit dark but nothing major she let him climb on top of her but her throat came out. I'll try again in a couple of weeks.










New member of the family ( amber the ambanja ) 


















And reg the ambanja 











:2thumb:


----------



## azz0703

benton1576 said:


> A common thought on white powder residue from the nostrils is that it is excess calcium, but this is not true. It is the result from excess salt which can indicate the temps are too high so dont reduce the calcium suppliments as they need them to stay healthy. Lower the temps by a degree or 2. It can be removed with a cotton bud soaked in warm water.


So is the vets not neccesary? And also its odd he high tenp has caused this since a month ago I swapped the bulb for much less powerfulll one and his head has healed up. So shall I just attempt to use cotton bud and warm watervand remove it? Kind of like us sweatin leaves salt residue? And the fact he still has nirmal behaviour and baskimg and mooching means hes ok??? Thanks for the advice you and a couple other have helped me since day 1 and ive had him simce january nw


----------



## Jakenicholls

could someone link me to a website where i can buy a 4ft mesh vivarium and the t5 lighting equipment please? thankyou.


----------



## samscott

Reptile Supplies, Reptile Accessories, Reptile Products, Aquarium, Aquatics, tmc, that the cheapest, and most people agree


----------



## benton1576

azz0703 said:


> So is the vets not neccesary? And also its odd he high tenp has caused this since a month ago I swapped the bulb for much less powerfulll one and his head has healed up. So shall I just attempt to use cotton bud and warm watervand remove it? Kind of like us sweatin leaves salt residue? And the fact he still has nirmal behaviour and baskimg and mooching means hes ok??? Thanks for the advice you and a couple other have helped me since day 1 and ive had him simce january nw


Im not gonna advise you not to take him to the vets if you think he is ill, but the white around the nose isnt really a cause for concern, unless it is dry mucus from a possible URI in which case a slightly higher temperature is needed and baytril or marbocyl will need to be used, which can only be prescribed by a vet. Does he have any bubbles or excess mucus in his mouth? you will need to open it to see. He appears ok, but chameleons are the master of deception!


----------



## samscott

does anybody know of any people or website that sell panther chameleons at a reasonable price ?


----------



## azz0703

benton1576 said:


> Im not gonna advise you not to take him to the vets if you think he is ill, but the white around the nose isnt really a cause for concern, unless it is dry mucus from a possible URI in which case a slightly higher temperature is needed and baytril or marbocyl will need to be used, which can only be prescribed by a vet. Does he have any bubbles or excess mucus in his mouth? you will need to open it to see. He appears ok, but chameleons are the master of deception!


Ok so vets isnt needed as I only thought therr was a ptoblem due to white stuff but looking at him nw I cn hardly see it at all only small speckle when im realy realy up close staring at the nostril. Just attempted cotton swab on a nostril n he wemt mad opening mouth and hissing and no mucus or bubbles well only 1 small bubble in entire mouth but no residue or gunk and hes still doing everything like normal amd the pic of white residue o bobis left is now totally gone on tht side so with tht in mind it was just him sweating/too hot and now its gone away? Hes nt happy at all nw hes giving me dirty looks and is still puffee up:/


----------



## Craig050581

*Silkworms*

Hi all, we been and bought some silkworms, our male panther seems to like them. Thanks silkworm farm for the quick turnaround.


----------



## simonandjoni

samscott said:


> does anybody know of any people or website that sell panther chameleons at a reasonable price ?


how far you willing to travel? I got mine from a breeder in Swindon he has over 50 ambilobe panther babies


----------



## samscott

simonandjoni said:


> how far you willing to travel? I got mine from a breeder in Swindon he has over 50 ambilobe panther babies


I would probably travel 1 and a half hours each way so swindon is okay and im in no rush for one, do you know if he is on the forum ? and just wondering how its best to travel with the chameleon ?


----------



## simonandjoni

samscott said:


> I would probably travel 1 and a half hours each way so swindon is okay and im in no rush for one, do you know if he is on the forum ? and just wondering how its best to travel with the chameleon ?


yea he has the advert on here, here is the link

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/845184-ambilobe-panther-chameleons.html


----------



## samscott

simonandjoni said:


> yea he has the advert on here, here is the link
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/845184-ambilobe-panther-chameleons.html


thanks ill check it out :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Everyone this is amba


















And this reg & rita










And this is reg 










And rita 









Hopefully get some baby panthers soon. 

Thanks


----------



## Chameleoco

:flrt::flrt:


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> :flrt::flrt:


:notworthy:If only there was a love button instead of like! lol. Is that the female you recently bought? Hows the little guy you got in September doing? Id love to know how you have them set up, feeding, lighting, suppliments etc. Pm me please Jamie/Laura.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

All stunning! :flrt:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Might get reg & Rita to get some :flrt: Saturday might play some Barry white to get them in the mood. 

:lol2:


----------



## MuJi

benton1576 said:


> :notworthy:If only there was a love button instead of like! lol. Is that the female you recently bought? Hows the little guy you got in September doing? Id love to know how you have them set up, feeding, lighting, suppliments etc. Pm me please Jamie/Laura.



How's your two doing Mark? Have you been able to sex them yet? Our little one is a female. All eating like pigs!


----------



## Chameleoco

benton1576 said:


> :notworthy:If only there was a love button instead of like! lol. Is that the female you recently bought? Hows the little guy you got in September doing? Id love to know how you have them set up, feeding, lighting, suppliments etc. Pm me please Jamie/Laura.




Hi Mark, cheers dude:2thumb: no this our baby from Andreas,it looks like we have 2 girls now, i have been using the zoo med range supps on her, and giving here lots of variety in food and she is coming on loads.

The new one is still in quarantine settling in just need to get some more weight on her,she is drinking plenty tho.


----------



## Jonezy




----------



## nads

This is my newest addition:flrt:My little boy "Gunther" and he is 12 months old.
















Vicky


----------



## williamsom

nads said:


> This is my newest addition:flrt:My little boy "Gunther" and he is 12 months old.
> image
> image
> Vicky


 
amazing only just looking at getting my first pair of chameleons and this is making it so difficult to decide


----------



## sharpstrain

I recently bought a young yemen - when it arrived it was very stressed - it has settled in and now is a Kharma Chameleon


----------



## collielynn

*Cham show this weekend*

Does anyone know where the reptile show is in Warrington, North West England this week end?

I have seen it on here on one of the threads somewhere, but can't find it now!:help:

Lynn


----------



## JordanD

*New photo's of My Little Guy*


----------



## Chameleoco

collielynn said:


> Does anyone know where the reptile show is in Warrington, North West England this week end?
> 
> I have seen it on here on one of the threads somewhere, but can't find it now!:help:
> 
> Lynn




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150875334615900&set=o.236285726453404&type=1&theater


here you go Lynn


----------



## benton1576

MuJi said:


> How's your two doing Mark? Have you been able to sex them yet? Our little one is a female. All eating like pigs!


Theyre doing great thanks. Im still unsure on the sex though, but I think I have 1.1. They eat so much its unreal! lol


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> Hi Mark, cheers dude:2thumb: no this our baby from Andreas,it looks like we have 2 girls now, i have been using the zoo med range supps on her, and giving here lots of variety in food and she is coming on loads.
> 
> The new one is still in quarantine settling in just need to get some more weight on her,she is drinking plenty tho.


Really? :gasp: Wow, shes grown loads! What have you been feeding her?


----------



## Chameleoco

it has been cancelled tho:devil:


----------



## Chameleoco

benton1576 said:


> Really? :gasp: Wow, shes grown loads! What have you been feeding her?



she has just been on ,morio's,brown banded crickets,locus,dubai roachs,banna roaches,blue bottles,mantis the odd wax worm/&moths and got her some butterworms coming,she is a pig:gasp:


----------



## Chameleoco

Here is a few more pics one of her enclosure,and one of the baby fischers:2thumb:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Awesome! And cute chams :2thumb:


----------



## thrashback90

Put down a deposit for my first chameleon yesterday :2thumb:
Now comes the long wait before i can bring it home.


----------



## benton1576

thrashback90 said:


> Put down a deposit for my first chameleon yesterday :2thumb:
> Now comes the long wait before i can bring it home.


Cool, what you getting?

The long wait is better, it gives you plenty of time to get all your gear in order, and do your homework before it arrives. : victory:


----------



## thrashback90

benton1576 said:


> Cool, what you getting?
> 
> The long wait is better, it gives you plenty of time to get all your gear in order, and do your homework before it arrives. : victory:


Got myself a Sambava Panther Chameleon, only hatched on Wednesday so I've now got 3months to save and get ready for my new arrival. hooray.


----------



## Bradley

thrashback90 said:


> Got myself a Sambava Panther Chameleon, only hatched on Wednesday so I've now got 3months to save and get ready for my new arrival. hooray.


Where are you getting it from? Im in Essex and keep sambavas too :2thumb:


----------



## thrashback90

Bradley said:


> Where are you getting it from? Im in Essex and keep sambavas too :2thumb:


Lee Warren at Millennium reptiles :2thumb:


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Best place to put a t5 light an a basking spot in a 4 by 4 by 2 viv I mean shall I put it diagonal or at front or back if so which is right an then the basking spot let me know people's Arcadiajohn recommended the t5 lol 

Mark 

3 panther chams


----------



## nads

My boys showing off!!

















Vicky


----------



## Reptile Stef

Reptile Stef said:


> Everyone this is amba
> 
> image
> image
> 
> And this reg & rita
> 
> image
> 
> And this is reg
> 
> image
> 
> And rita
> image
> 
> Hopefully get some baby panthers soon.
> 
> Thanks



I think reg is still not happy as Rita still Ain't up for it :lol2:


































Open wide 










Stealth 










One day mate your do it :lol2:

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

nads said:


> My boys showing off!!
> image
> image
> 
> Vicky


They certainly are! What gorgeous colours!! :flrt:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Reptile Stef said:


> I think reg is still not happy as Rita still Ain't up for it :lol2:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Open wide
> 
> image
> 
> Stealth
> 
> image
> 
> One day mate your do it :lol2:
> 
> Thanks :2thumb:


:lol2: And i didnt realise they had teeth :gasp:


----------



## herps06

Stunners, Vicky :gasp:
Especially the second one.... I'd eat my own hat for that boy :mf_dribble:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Yeah they do have teeth and they look bloody sharp to. :lol2: wouldn't like any of my fingers in his mouth.


----------



## benton1576

Reptile Stef said:


> Yeah they do have teeth and they look bloody sharp to. :lol2: wouldn't like any of my fingers in his mouth.


I definately dont recommend it, it hurts like crazy, and usually draws blood!


----------



## Reptile Stef

I could imagine it drawing blood and being painfull after hearing thos locust crunching.


----------



## Oski1

nads said:


> My boys showing off!!
> image
> image
> 
> Vicky


Stunning!! that mitsio is great, do you know what line the ambilobe was from he is stunning!!


----------



## nads

Oski1 said:


> Stunning!! that mitsio is great, do you know what line the ambilobe was from he is stunning!!


 Thank you ) I'm afraid i don't know the background of "Boo"as he came to me as a "rescue"He really is a stunner,but sadly has a few issues...He will never be a daddy 

Vicky


----------



## samscott

well i heard that a beardie's bite feels like getting your finger jammed i a door and there teeth are nothing compared to that, so i feel bad to who ever gets bit and hopefull when i get mine in july i wont get bit :L P.S im super exited :blush::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Oski1

nads said:


> Thank you ) I'm afraid i don't know the background of "Boo"as he came to me as a "rescue"He really is a stunner,but sadly has a few issues...He will never be a daddy
> 
> Vicky


Really? he looks in great health from that picture!! good job!!


----------



## nads

Melman showing his little teeth:flrt:









Vicky


----------



## Samara

*Help required!

I have a 13 week old female Yemen. I have read in some books that if you do not breed females in their first fertile period they are likely to die egg bound, while some other books do not mention this at all. I have received the same conflicting advice from two different reptile stores. Any advice from someone with experience of young female chams would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!*


----------



## Bradley

Samara said:


> *Help required!*
> 
> *I have a 13 week old female Yemen. I have read in some books that if you do not breed females in their first fertile period they are likely to die egg bound, while some other books do not mention this at all. I have received the same conflicting advice from two different reptile stores. Any advice from someone with experience of young female chams would be greatly appreciated!*
> 
> *Thanks!*


Its total rubbish! You do not have to breed her at all if you dont want to. Just provide a 12 inch deep laying bin of mosit sand or dirt that she can lay her infertile eggs in and she will be fine.


----------



## thdoyle

Well hi everyone! it's been a little while but thought I would update Rex.. Had him since he was just 8cm long in November.. now 31cm! Here he is chilling out outside in the bush yesterday..


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Loving his pose!! With his hands crossed over :lol2:


----------



## thdoyle

Yeah he looks like he is praying to the lizard gods that they will send a swarm of locusts to hop across his bush... Whereabouts it Wiltshire are you? I am near longleat!


----------



## Samara

Bradley said:


> Its total rubbish! You do not have to breed her at all if you dont want to. Just provide a 12 inch deep laying bin of mosit sand or dirt that she can lay her infertile eggs in and she will be fine.



Hi Bradley,

Thanks for the reassurance, I have been quite concerned about what to do. I have a tub of moist soil in with her already (which she keeps trying to eat!?) I am on the look out for her displaying the light blue patches but nothing seen yet.


----------



## Jakenicholls

Are blaptica dubia cockroaches safe to use as a staple?


----------



## kopstar

Jakenicholls said:


> Are blaptica dubia cockroaches safe to use as a staple?


Yes but don't feed the roaches on a high protein diet. Feed the roaches on fruit and veg as it lowers the risk of gout. Same rules apply with the size of feeder.

Mines off them at the moment which is sods law as I've got bloody thousands.


----------



## Jakenicholls

kopstar said:


> Yes but don't feed the roaches on a high protein diet. Feed the roaches on fruit and veg as it lowers the risk of gout. Same rules apply with the size of feeder.
> 
> Mines off them at the moment which is sods law as I've got bloody thousands.


Sounds great, I've got my set up all ready to go, just got to get some and wait for them to breed, what do you feed yours on? just fruit and veg scraps?


----------



## Chameleoco

kopstar said:


> Yes but don't feed the roaches on a high protein diet. Feed the roaches on fruit and veg as it lowers the risk of gout. Same rules apply with the size of feeder.
> 
> Mines off them at the moment which is sods law as I've got bloody thousands.



any for sale dude?:2thumb:got plenty of hungry mouth's here:no1:


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> any for sale dude?:2thumb:got plenty of hungry mouth's here:no1:


I could sort you some out mate, what sizes?

They'll need flushing out for a few days as I've had them feeding on layers pellets for about a month whilst they're not being used as feeders.


----------



## Chameleoco

that would be great cheers mate,i have a colony but its running low on numbers just need some more adults to get it goin again,whatever you have spare ill buy them.:2thumb:


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> that would be great cheers mate,i have a colony but its running low on numbers just need some more adults to get it goin again,whatever you have spare ill buy them.:2thumb:


I'll sort you some out, do you need males as well as females? Can you quarantine them for a week or so? There's a few mites in my colony so I wouldn't just throw them in yours just in case. If you can't I'll separate some out and keep an eye on them this week.


----------



## Chameleoco

kopstar said:


> I'll sort you some out, do you need males as well as females? Can you quarantine them for a week or so? There's a few mites in my colony so I wouldn't just throw them in yours just in case. If you can't I'll separate some out and keep an eye on them this week.




yep no prob i can keep the separate,i have a few males there so should ok for them just females really:2thumb:
Thats great Thankyou Steve:no1:


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> yep no prob i can keep the separate,i have a few males there so should ok for them just females really:2thumb:
> Thats great Thankyou Steve:no1:


Are you about on Thursday morning? I'm over at Warton for a meeting so could drop them off either about 8:30am or about 11:30am to 12pm.


----------



## Chameleoco

kopstar said:


> Are you about on Thursday morning? I'm over at Warton for a meeting so could drop them off either about 8:30am or about 11:30am to 12pm.




Yes mate i will be in all day : victory:
thats great cheers.
jamie


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> Yes mate i will be in all day : victory:
> thats great cheers.
> jamie


I'll let you know later in the week what time I'll be coming over.


----------



## Chameleoco

no prob see you then mate:2thumb:


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> no prob see you then mate:2thumb:


I've just pulled a dozen adult females out and quarantined them. I'll get them on some veg over the next couple of days.


----------



## beardedgaz

can any one help me my chames not eaten now in 7 days ive put him in a new bigger viv temps all the same realy worried now


----------



## Bradley

beardedgaz said:


> can any one help me my chames not eaten now in 7 days ive put him in a new bigger viv temps all the same realy worried now


They can go for a few weeks without eating and be fine. I would offer him a variety of foods and if that fails then take out all foods for a few days then introduce them again.


----------



## beardedgaz

no worries ive taken it all out reintroduced it tried all sizes and different food types not interested  ...................


----------



## benton1576

Perhaps he is about to shed? they sometimes go off food when about to shed. You got any pics of him and his new setup?


----------



## Jakenicholls

is it just me or this product extremely cheap for what it is? 

Lucky Reptile OpenAir Vivarium X-Large 100 x 100 x 120cm OV-4 - Surrey Pet Supplies

or is this just a bad product?


----------



## Bradley

Jakenicholls said:


> is it just me or this product extremely cheap for what it is?
> 
> Lucky Reptile OpenAir Vivarium X-Large 100 x 100 x 120cm OV-4 - Surrey Pet Supplies
> 
> or is this just a bad product?


Not very sturdy an not that great visability.


----------



## Jakenicholls

Bradley said:


> Not very sturdy an not that great visability.


oh okay then, thanks for that, think ill just stick with the reptibreeze.


----------



## Chameleoco

Jakenicholls said:


> oh okay then, thanks for that, think ill just stick with the reptibreeze.


Terry Thatcher will be the way forward for you but you will need to save up the £'s as he is not cheap but the quality is there!!i have some that are 10 yr old and still in fully working order!
:2thumb:he does do custom sizes too:no1:
If you have just one cham then it is definitely the best option for you.

cheers
Jamie


----------



## Iwantone

Chameleoco said:


> Terry Thatcher will be the way forward for you but you will need to save up the £'s as he is not cheap but the quality is there!!i have some that are 10 yr old and still in fully working order!
> :2thumb:he does do custom sizes too:no1:
> If you have just one cham then it is definitely the best option for you.
> 
> cheers
> Jamie


Where can I buy one of these please??


----------



## Bradley

Iwantone said:


> Where can I buy one of these please??


Reptile Cages  from Terry Thatcher


----------



## Iwantone

Bradley said:


> Reptile Cages* from Terry Thatcher


Thank you.


----------



## Chameleoco

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...rculata-babies-sale.html#post10088489:2thumb:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Chameleoco said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...rculata-babies-sale.html#post10088489:2thumb:


Aw so cute :flrt:


----------



## Bradley

Chameleoco said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...rculata-babies-sale.html#post10088489:2thumb:


Don't tease me!


----------



## Jakenicholls

Just fed my chameleon his first cockroach ever and he loved it!!


----------



## ch5

I'm a little concerned about my male Ambilobe (approx 18months old) at the moment, he has been intermittently acting strange over a number of weeks. However, over the past couple of weeks he seems to be doing it more which is alarming me a bit now.... I wanted to run the situation by you all, in particular the more experienced chameleon keepers on here...

I'll give you a breakdown of his husbandry, then I'll move onto the problem...

Husbandry - 

Reptibreeze XL 2x2x4ft
T5 12% UV lighting on a 12 on 12 off basis
Basking temp - 85F
Ambient temp - 75F (daytime) 65-70F (night)
Humidity - 60%
Water - MistKing runs for 5 minute intervals 4 times a day
Feeding - Locusts, Crickets, Silkworms as staple feeders. Gutloaded with fruit/veg and also Repashy bug burger. Food available most days. Sometimes feed every other day and adjust amount of feeders accordingly.
Supplements - Repashy calcium plus at every feeding, dust with DinoFuel once a week
Poo/Urates - Brown solid poo with white urates (silkworms keep him well hydrated)
Plants - Ficus & Umbrella


The problem - 

He has been going into these trances where he will constantly stare. His body and eyes will freeze up and become unresponsive unless disturbed. When disturbed he will sway side to side to mimic the wind, have a quick look around, and then resume his trance like state. Nothing has changed in his cage, there is nothing that can be stressing him out or scaring him in any way. Last weekend he sat in the same spot all day and didn't move a muscle, just staring. The next day, he was back to normal and seemed fine.

His appetite is good. When he isn't in his trance-like states he is generally active and has a very healthy appearance.

He has been crawling out of his cage today and I have noticed his colouration has been changing to very light. His greens turn to yellows and his blue bars become very pale. He is happy to sit still for 20mins on my hand/arm, and moving very slowly but seems very alert still. Usually when he comes out of his cage he is climbing all over me, not sitting still.

One thing I have noticed recently is that he will hold his poo's in for quite a while and then drop a huge one. When he does drop it he becomes really active and somewhat excited by it. He can hold them in for 1-2 weeks no problem. He shows no signs of straining... and when he tries to dump, he does! So I dont think he is impacted. Although not ruling out some kind of bowel problem.

He is definitely acting odd and I cannot put my finger on it. I have been prepared to take him to the vets, then the next day he will be fine so I haven't bothered.

One thing that has crossed my mind is perhaps too much UV exposure. His behaviour does coincide with the introduction of the T5 lighting. Although its difficult to remember exactly when this started to be honest so I cannot link it together for sure. 
Does anyone know what symptoms occur when Chameleons are exposed to too much? 
I will be taking him to the vet on Wednesday for a check-up as I suspect he could be ill. Until then, does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Bradley

ch5 said:


> I'm a little concerned about my male Ambilobe (approx 18months old) at the moment, he has been intermittently acting strange over a number of weeks. However, over the past couple of weeks he seems to be doing it more which is alarming me a bit now.... I wanted to run the situation by you all, in particular the more experienced chameleon keepers on here...
> 
> I'll give you a breakdown of his husbandry, then I'll move onto the problem...
> 
> Husbandry -
> 
> Reptibreeze XL 2x2x4ft
> T5 12% UV lighting on a 12 on 12 off basis
> Basking temp - 85F
> Ambient temp - 75F (daytime) 65-70F (night)
> Humidity - 60%
> Water - MistKing runs for 5 minute intervals 4 times a day
> Feeding - Locusts, Crickets, Silkworms as staple feeders. Gutloaded with fruit/veg and also Repashy bug burger. Food available most days. Sometimes feed every other day and adjust amount of feeders accordingly.
> Supplements - Repashy calcium plus at every feeding, dust with DinoFuel once a week
> Poo/Urates - Brown solid poo with white urates (silkworms keep him well hydrated)
> Plants - Ficus & Umbrella
> 
> 
> The problem -
> 
> He has been going into these trances where he will constantly stare. His body and eyes will freeze up and become unresponsive unless disturbed. When disturbed he will sway side to side to mimic the wind, have a quick look around, and then resume his trance like state. Nothing has changed in his cage, there is nothing that can be stressing him out or scaring him in any way. Last weekend he sat in the same spot all day and didn't move a muscle, just staring. The next day, he was back to normal and seemed fine.
> 
> His appetite is good. When he isn't in his trance-like states he is generally active and has a very healthy appearance.
> 
> He has been crawling out of his cage today and I have noticed his colouration has been changing to very light. His greens turn to yellows and his blue bars become very pale. He is happy to sit still for 20mins on my hand/arm, and moving very slowly but seems very alert still. Usually when he comes out of his cage he is climbing all over me, not sitting still.
> 
> One thing I have noticed recently is that he will hold his poo's in for quite a while and then drop a huge one. When he does drop it he becomes really active and somewhat excited by it. He can hold them in for 1-2 weeks no problem. He shows no signs of straining... and when he tries to dump, he does! So I dont think he is impacted. Although not ruling out some kind of bowel problem.
> 
> He is definitely acting odd and I cannot put my finger on it. I have been prepared to take him to the vets, then the next day he will be fine so I haven't bothered.
> 
> One thing that has crossed my mind is perhaps too much UV exposure. His behaviour does coincide with the introduction of the T5 lighting. Although its difficult to remember exactly when this started to be honest so I cannot link it together for sure.
> Does anyone know what symptoms occur when Chameleons are exposed to too much?
> I will be taking him to the vet on Wednesday for a check-up as I suspect he could be ill. Until then, does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


 
Very weird! I would also add that I would have the basking temp cloder to 90f.


----------



## kopstar

ch5 said:


> One thing I have noticed recently is that he will hold his poo's in for quite a while and then drop a huge one. When he does drop it he becomes really active and somewhat excited by it. He can hold them in for 1-2 weeks no problem. He shows no signs of straining... and when he tries to dump, he does! So I dont think he is impacted. Although not ruling out some kind of bowel problem.


Mine will do the same mate although I won't let him go past a week without. I stick him in the bath under the shower (indirect spray) and he drops one. Similar pattern of higher activity afterwards.

He seems to have an issue with pooing in his cage as when the door is left open on occasion he will wander out and drop one outside. Not sure why but he's healthy enough. The only thing I can think of is that he's slightly stressed but no signs of it.

I might try moving the cage and see if its a location issue.


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...rculata-babies-sale.html#post10088489:2thumb:


Stunners mate. The set up was looking good when I dropped by on Thursday one of the best I've seen, just a few tweeks and it will be there and worth the effort! Your Ambilobes are wild! Absolutely stunning colours mate, as is your Parsons. :2thumb:


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

kopstar said:


> Mine will do the same mate although I won't let him go past a week without. I stick him in the bath under the shower (indirect spray) and he drops one. Similar pattern of higher activity afterwards.
> 
> He seems to have an issue with pooing in his cage as when the door is left open on occasion he will wander out and drop one outside. Not sure why but he's healthy enough. The only thing I can think of is that he's slightly stressed but no signs of it.
> 
> I might try moving the cage and see if its a location issue.


Yes mine was the same a few weeks ago but I just moved him upstairs and at the same time upgraded my light to t5s. He held one in for 3 weeks and done a big one witch was normal looking. But he has remained very active since then. I also done a feceal full parasite test and it came back with nothing. But he still drinks all day every day all day long and his utrate is bright white. He must jut be very thirsty. It was very concerning at the beginning of it all not eating very still and not alert not pooping or drinking but normal after a big poop now he is normal I think he was just stressed of new cage position and a brighte light


----------



## ch5

These are his normal colours....









Today.... (notice the yellow)

















Has anyone ever known panthers to show lighter colours when stressed?


----------



## MuJi

Bradley said:


> Very weird! I would also add that I would have the basking temp cloder to 90f.



Chris, Ernie doesn't look in great shape. 

would certainly get a vet check , more importantly a fecal test!!!!


----------



## Iwantone

Now here's a question for you. I know that people are raving about the Repashy Calcium Plus and it states that insects should be dusted with it at every feeding. I just wanted to check that this is also suitable for Von Hohnels Chameleons and that it is safe to dust every time. Does anyone know for certain?


----------



## Lex




----------



## Bradley

Bradley said:


> Very weird! I would also add that I would have the basking temp cloder to 90f.


That was supposed to read higher! :bash:


----------



## Chameleoco

kopstar said:


> Stunners mate. The set up was looking good when I dropped by on Thursday one of the best I've seen, just a few tweeks and it will be there and worth the effort! Your Ambilobes are wild! Absolutely stunning colours mate, as is your Parsons. :2thumb:




Cheers Steve:2thumb:it was a pleasure to see you again,& thanks again for the roaches:no1:


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> Cheers Steve:2thumb:it was a pleasure to see you again,& thanks again for the roaches:no1:


No problem, let me know if you need any more. Decided to improve the foliage after the visit to yours in the week. Got a decent palm and a massive devils ivy for the enclosure.


----------



## Iwantone

Iwantone said:


> Now here's a question for you. I know that people are raving about the Repashy Calcium Plus and it states that insects should be dusted with it at every feeding. I just wanted to check that this is also suitable for Von Hohnels Chameleons and that it is safe to dust every time. Does anyone know for certain?


Anyone?


----------



## Bradley

Iwantone said:


> Anyone?


 I would be inclined to use it the same amount of times that you would use calcium in the week normally. I would speak to some on the chameleon forums or even ask Allen himself.


----------



## Iwantone

Bradley said:


> I would be inclined to use it the same amount of times that you would use calcium in the week normally. I would speak to some on the chameleon forums or even ask Allen himself.


Thanks now why didn't I think of that lol. I messaged Allen so I will see what the expert says.


----------



## Jakenicholls

Does anybody have a list of plants that are safe to use?


----------



## Chameleoco

hi Jake see here


Chameleon Forums - Live Plants


----------



## benton1576




----------



## kopstar

Anyone know where I can get decent size tree branches already cleaned up? I'm after something of a decent diameter and about 4' long.


----------



## Jakenicholls

Chameleoco said:


> hi Jake see here
> 
> 
> Chameleon Forums - Live Plants


cheers James


----------



## Jakenicholls

is it normal for males to leave behind sperm deposits?


----------



## Chameleoco

Jakenicholls said:


> is it normal for males to leave behind sperm deposits?



Yes this fine Jake he's just becoming sexually mature: victory:


----------



## Jakenicholls

Chameleoco said:


> Yes this fine Jake he's just becoming sexually mature: victory:


phew, thanks :2thumb:


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

kopstar said:


> Anyone know where I can get decent size tree branches already cleaned up? I'm after something of a decent diameter and about 4' long.


Yes mate if ya close to the beach I take them from the beach and steam clean them and then put in oven for an hour


----------



## Jakenicholls

would a few people be able to post some pictures of their drainage systems please?


----------



## Rubu

Hi I've had my two Veiled Chameleons for a couple of weeks now, one is 3 months and the other 4 months and they came to me living together. Just a couple of questions.

I've just bought them each reptibreeze cages so I can separate them, I went for the 40x40x50 ones for the time being the plan being to upgrade them to the large ones when they're a bit bigger. What % T5 UV tubes should I be using in a cage that size 12% or 6%? (I have both), on the Chameleon forum they all seem to use the 6% but I see that some people use 12% or does it depend on the height of the cage?
Also apart from making a hole in the mesh is there any other way of getting a dimmer stat probe in there? I've managed to squeeze the thermometer and hygrometer probes in the gap at the side of the door but the stat probe is not going to fit. What do you guys do? Thanks


----------



## kopstar

batesysbikes said:


> Yes mate if ya close to the beach I take them from the beach and steam clean them and then put in oven for an hour


Unfortunately mate I'm not that close to the beach and my oven isn't big enough hence looking for something already treated.


----------



## kopstar

Jakenicholls said:


> would a few people be able to post some pictures of their drainage systems please?


Mine here.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/636241-chameleon-thread-177.html#post9444479

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/636241-chameleon-thread-180.html#post9465489


----------



## Bradley

Rubu said:


> Hi I've had my two Veiled Chameleons for a couple of weeks now, one is 3 months and the other 4 months and they came to me living together. Just a couple of questions.
> 
> I've just bought them each reptibreeze cages so I can separate them, I went for the 40x40x50 ones for the time being the plan being to upgrade them to the large ones when they're a bit bigger. What % T5 UV tubes should I be using in a cage that size 12% or 6%? (I have both), on the Chameleon forum they all seem to use the 6% but I see that some people use 12% or does it depend on the height of the cage?
> Also apart from making a hole in the mesh is there any other way of getting a dimmer stat probe in there? I've managed to squeeze the thermometer and hygrometer probes in the gap at the side of the door but the stat probe is not going to fit. What do you guys do? Thanks


I use a 12% T5 on my 4 feet high cages which will be whet these two will need soon. I wouldnt bother getting the large and put them straight in the extra large. I havemade a hole for my thermostat probe. i cant think of any other way to do it otherwise.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi all!

Great advice on here as always!

Can I remind you of one thing, the only way to decide what lamp is required for YOUR animal in YOUR enclosure is to find out the average UV index exposure of the wild animal and use this info with the inherent limitations of the lamps available. You can then cross this info with the depreaciation of UV over distance I.e the height of your enclosure.

So the higher the viv the more UV is required at source to push down the distance required for the animal at the living distance. 

Light and shade is essential to the D3 cycle so areas of cool shade should be provided.

Let's all grab the bull by the horns and embrace good science with an open mind, it is only by doing this that we will eventually find the perfect solution to ethical captive care!: victory:

I explain this all in much more detail in our brand new "lighting guide" on our new website. PLEASE USE IT! It is totally free and will show you what lamps you need for your height viv!

Good luck!

John


----------



## Chameleoco

This guy is flaming:devil: he has defo turned out a red bar:mf_dribble:


----------



## Craig050581

Rubu said:


> Hi I've had my two Veiled Chameleons for a couple of weeks now, one is 3 months and the other 4 months and they came to me living together. Just a couple of questions.
> 
> I've just bought them each reptibreeze cages so I can separate them, I went for the 40x40x50 ones for the time being the plan being to upgrade them to the large ones when they're a bit bigger. What % T5 UV tubes should I be using in a cage that size 12% or 6%? (I have both), on the Chameleon forum they all seem to use the 6% but I see that some people use 12% or does it depend on the height of the cage?
> Also apart from making a hole in the mesh is there any other way of getting a dimmer stat probe in there? I've managed to squeeze the thermometer and hygrometer probes in the gap at the side of the door but the stat probe is not going to fit. What do you guys do? Thanks


Hi what I've done is to get eyelets for my local hobby shop. They cut the screen mesh neatly and protect the chamelean from the sharp edges. There not expensive either.


----------



## benton1576

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Chameleoco said:


> This guy is flaming:devil: he has defo turned out a red bar:mf_dribble:


STUNNING!!!!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Jakenicholls

kopstar said:


> Mine here.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/636241-chameleon-thread-177.html#post9444479
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/636241-chameleon-thread-180.html#post9465489


thats great, thanks!


----------



## Jakenicholls

:2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

Jakenicholls said:


> image
> 
> :2thumb:[/QUOT
> 
> 
> He's looking good Jake:2thumb: are you happy with him?


----------



## remzy

Hey guys havent been on for a while having a nightmare trying to breed my chams females seem willing but makes just not advancing and at certain times Male gaping at female


----------



## Jakenicholls

Chameleoco said:


> Jakenicholls said:
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> :2thumb:[/QUOT
> 
> 
> He's looking good Jake:2thumb: are you happy with him?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah hes brilliant! im thinking about getting another off you! :lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## Bradley

So a few days ago my misting system pump broke and I have been spraying my chams whilst waiting for a replacement. I honestly wouldnt go back to spraying mine by hand if I didnt have to. I saves so much time and I havent got to worry that they are not getting enough water.

Hope the new pump gets here soon!


----------



## Oski1

*Male Furcifer Minor,*

Taken today,









When I first got him last November/December.








:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Oski1 said:


> Taken today,
> image
> 
> When I first got him last November/December.
> image
> :2thumb:


Looking great!


----------



## Chameleoco

:2thumb:


----------



## Oski1

Chameleoco said:


> :2thumb:


Hi is that a recent picture?


----------



## Chameleoco

couple of weeks ago now she is so secretive not easy to get pics i dont like disturbing her, the male isnt bothered he poses for the camera:lol2:


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Any body what mister to use luck reptile or exo terra monsoon or a mist king can anybody give pros and cons 

Thanks mark


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Gorgeous pics.


----------



## oneforthepot

*Veiled Cham*

My new Veiled Cham, Wilson just settling in


----------



## Jakenicholls

thinking about buying a little dripper, can anybody give me some pro's and con's?


----------



## ch5

Jakenicholls said:


> thinking about buying a little dripper, can anybody give me some pro's and con's?


I own 2 of these and one annoying thing about them is the rate the water drops decreases constantly meaning you need to constantly adjust the little tap to keep a water flow. Not good if you aren't around all day to keep on top of it.

I found this to happen no matter what - with the lid and without it. Seems to be a flaw with the tap fixture and the water pressure.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

oneforthepot said:


> My new Veiled Cham, Wilson just settling in
> 
> http://s980.photobucket.com/albums/ae284/apeapeman/Wilson/?action=view&current=Wilson.jpgimage



:flrt: Gorgeous!


----------



## kopstar

ch5 said:


> I own 2 of these and one annoying thing about them is the rate the water drops decreases constantly meaning you need to constantly adjust the little tap to keep a water flow. Not good if you aren't around all day to keep on top of it.
> 
> I found this to happen no matter what - with the lid and without it. Seems to be a flaw with the tap fixture and the water pressure.


Pretty much the same with any gravity fed dripper.


----------



## nads

oneforthepot said:


> My new Veiled Cham, Wilson just settling in
> 
> [URL="http://i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae284/apeapeman/Wilson/th_Wilson.jpg"]image[/URL]


 What a handsome boy:flrt: congrats..

Vicky


----------



## ch5

An update...

I got a fecal sample done and it came back clear. 

I knew something wasnt right with him so I took him to the vets for a blood test. The test has revealed he has an inverted Calcium to Phosphorus ratio. He is also fighting a kidney infection - whether there is any kind of kidney disease we don't know yet for sure until the infection clears. It would seem that the kidney problem has caused the inverted Calcium ratio as he receives UV and Calcium supplements with his food.

He is now on 5 weeks worth of antibiotics to be taken every 2nd day. Also he has some other medication to help his kidneys function better. He needs to go back for a blood test in about 4 weeks time to check his progress.

I am not 100% sure what has caused his illness, however, the only major recent changes I have made are implementing a 12% T5 tube using a reflector. Perhaps this, along side using Repashy Calcium Plus at each feed has meant an overdose of D3 for him which has taken its toll on his kidneys.

I have now dropped him to a 6% tube.

My fear is that the infection could be secondary to a disease, but only time will tell. Hopefully not.

We will be doing our very best to turn this around, fingers crossed....





ch5 said:


> I'm a little concerned about my male Ambilobe (approx 18months old) at the moment, he has been intermittently acting strange over a number of weeks. However, over the past couple of weeks he seems to be doing it more which is alarming me a bit now.... I wanted to run the situation by you all, in particular the more experienced chameleon keepers on here...
> 
> I'll give you a breakdown of his husbandry, then I'll move onto the problem...
> 
> Husbandry -
> 
> Reptibreeze XL 2x2x4ft
> T5 12% UV lighting on a 12 on 12 off basis
> Basking temp - 85F
> Ambient temp - 75F (daytime) 65-70F (night)
> Humidity - 60%
> Water - MistKing runs for 5 minute intervals 4 times a day
> Feeding - Locusts, Crickets, Silkworms as staple feeders. Gutloaded with fruit/veg and also Repashy bug burger. Food available most days. Sometimes feed every other day and adjust amount of feeders accordingly.
> Supplements - Repashy calcium plus at every feeding, dust with DinoFuel once a week
> Poo/Urates - Brown solid poo with white urates (silkworms keep him well hydrated)
> Plants - Ficus & Umbrella
> 
> 
> The problem -
> 
> He has been going into these trances where he will constantly stare. His body and eyes will freeze up and become unresponsive unless disturbed. When disturbed he will sway side to side to mimic the wind, have a quick look around, and then resume his trance like state. Nothing has changed in his cage, there is nothing that can be stressing him out or scaring him in any way. Last weekend he sat in the same spot all day and didn't move a muscle, just staring. The next day, he was back to normal and seemed fine.
> 
> His appetite is good. When he isn't in his trance-like states he is generally active and has a very healthy appearance.
> 
> He has been crawling out of his cage today and I have noticed his colouration has been changing to very light. His greens turn to yellows and his blue bars become very pale. He is happy to sit still for 20mins on my hand/arm, and moving very slowly but seems very alert still. Usually when he comes out of his cage he is climbing all over me, not sitting still.
> 
> One thing I have noticed recently is that he will hold his poo's in for quite a while and then drop a huge one. When he does drop it he becomes really active and somewhat excited by it. He can hold them in for 1-2 weeks no problem. He shows no signs of straining... and when he tries to dump, he does! So I dont think he is impacted. Although not ruling out some kind of bowel problem.
> 
> He is definitely acting odd and I cannot put my finger on it. I have been prepared to take him to the vets, then the next day he will be fine so I haven't bothered.
> 
> One thing that has crossed my mind is perhaps too much UV exposure. His behaviour does coincide with the introduction of the T5 lighting. Although its difficult to remember exactly when this started to be honest so I cannot link it together for sure.
> Does anyone know what symptoms occur when Chameleons are exposed to too much?
> I will be taking him to the vet on Wednesday for a check-up as I suspect he could be ill. Until then, does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Tongue shot


----------



## Bradley

ch5 said:


> An update...
> 
> I got a fecal sample done and it came back clear.
> 
> I knew something wasnt right with him so I took him to the vets for a blood test. The test has revealed he has an inverted Calcium to Phosphorus ratio. He is also fighting a kidney infection - whether there is any kind of kidney disease we don't know yet for sure until the infection clears. It would seem that the kidney problem has caused the inverted Calcium ratio as he receives UV and Calcium supplements with his food.
> 
> He is now on 5 weeks worth of antibiotics to be taken every 2nd day. Also he has some other medication to help his kidneys function better. He needs to go back for a blood test in about 4 weeks time to check his progress.
> 
> I am not 100% sure what has caused his illness, however, the only major recent changes I have made are implementing a 12% T5 tube using a reflector. Perhaps this, along side using Repashy Calcium Plus at each feed has meant an overdose of D3 for him which has taken its toll on his kidneys.
> 
> I have now dropped him to a 6% tube.
> 
> My fear is that the infection could be secondary to a disease, but only time will tell. Hopefully not.
> 
> We will be doing our very best to turn this around, fingers crossed....


Thanks for sharing your findings. I have thought about using calcium plus bt because I do use a very high output uv it has put me off. With three separate supplements I can give my cham as much d3 as I feel necessary.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

This is a prime example of why we must all insist that supplements brands tell us what is actually in the powders and how much is needed for YOUR species and it's body weight.

Supplements are essential but can easily be deadly, providing D3 from UVB is FAR safer as an excess cannot build up in the animals body!! They simply only produce what is needed. That cannot happen with synthetics! They just build up and build up until you get a problem.

I am trying to be as honest as possible by publishing the true outputs and limitations of my brand, we must insist the same of the supplement brands!

They can be life saving or death in a jar! 

John


----------



## Craig050581

*Our new chameleon set-up*

http://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o587/craig050581/d17946a7.jpg


----------



## Jakenicholls

ch5 said:


> An update...
> 
> I got a fecal sample done and it came back clear.
> 
> I knew something wasnt right with him so I took him to the vets for a blood test. The test has revealed he has an inverted Calcium to Phosphorus ratio. He is also fighting a kidney infection - whether there is any kind of kidney disease we don't know yet for sure until the infection clears. It would seem that the kidney problem has caused the inverted Calcium ratio as he receives UV and Calcium supplements with his food.
> 
> He is now on 5 weeks worth of antibiotics to be taken every 2nd day. Also he has some other medication to help his kidneys function better. He needs to go back for a blood test in about 4 weeks time to check his progress.
> 
> I am not 100% sure what has caused his illness, however, the only major recent changes I have made are implementing a 12% T5 tube using a reflector. Perhaps this, along side using Repashy Calcium Plus at each feed has meant an overdose of D3 for him which has taken its toll on his kidneys.
> 
> I have now dropped him to a 6% tube.
> 
> My fear is that the infection could be secondary to a disease, but only time will tell. Hopefully not.
> 
> We will be doing our very best to turn this around, fingers crossed....


This has made me a bit cautious about buying a 12% t5 set which i was planning to buy next month.. especially when using it alongside repashy calcium plus. I hope your chameleon has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jesone

Jakenicholls said:


> This has made me a bit cautious about buying a 12% t5 set which i was planning to buy next month.. especially when using it alongside repashy calcium plus. I hope your chameleon has a speedy recovery.


Me too. I would welcome some facts on this though rather than speculation. Is it not possible to determine whether or not an overdose situation can occur using this supplement everyday (as advised) and high output UVB lighting? Clearly there are a number of variables in play here; such as lizard size, food consumption, basking t imes, and I'm certain many more. But surely there must be some science to this to establish whether for example a 5 month panther costuming 25 dusted locusts every day and basking for 8 hours under a given light at a given distance will be over producing D3. Or whatever other worse case scenario might be appropriate.
If such worst and best cases can be established then extrapolation might give a reasonable middle ground and therefore husbandry guidance.

Just a thought.


----------



## Bradley

With using the arcdia T5 12% I am going to say its probably best to use three seperate supplements. Im going to continue to do this as I can easily control how much D3 is given. I give D3 twice a month and have been sing these lights since cristmas and have had no problems with my animals.


----------



## ch5

Bradley said:


> With using the arcdia T5 12% I am going to say its probably best to use three seperate supplements. Im going to continue to do this as I can easily control how much D3 is given. I give D3 twice a month and have been sing these lights since cristmas and have had no problems with my animals.


I will also add that I have had the same setup and regime for my Yemen chameleon and he has been fine so far.

I think with Yemen chameleons being more of a desert chameleon they can probably cope with the higher intensity of UV. To be safe I have also dropped his his tube to a 6%. 

Unfortunately I have learnt a harsh lesson the hard way here at the expense of my chameleon's health. Needless to say I am absolutely devastated. 

Hopefully other people on here can also learn from this.


----------



## Craig050581

*Our panther chameleon "Leo"*

http://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o587/craig050581/Leo/6950d170.jpg

He's about 2yr now.


----------



## pippin9050

I am looking into getting a panther cham and when i went to a garden centre which had a reptile section and they said not to use mesh cages and they had sand as substate but i have read on here that mesh is fine and no substrate so which advice should i follow?
thanks


----------



## XtremeReptiles

pippin9050 said:


> I am looking into getting a panther cham and when i went to a garden centre which had a reptile section and they said not to use mesh cages and they had sand as substate but i have read on here that mesh is fine and no substrate so which advice should i follow?
> thanks


Have no substrate so they don't accidently eat it, and have mesh cages as chams need good ventilation :2thumb:


----------



## gemma86

My baby, starting to get his colours come through :smile:


----------



## kopstar

Suarez had a fall today, all the way from top to bottom apparently according to my daughter. He didn't move for about 10mins but was perched about midway up the cage when I got in. I had a look over him, gave him a quick examination and he seems OK, all limbs functioning with no obvious problems.

He was a little nervous and seems a bit sluggish but he's taken food. I'll keep a close eye on him over the next couple of days and hope he's regained his balance!


----------



## Chameleoco

:2thumb:


----------



## Jakenicholls

Just to make sure, motion. worms are fine for them to eat arent they?


----------



## BigHeadBen

Hi guys, just got a 6 month old panther chameleon on Saturday, he's a lovely guy, straight onto my hand when I open his flex! Just hot home and he was on a vine near his basking bulb laying virtually flat on his side, while this is probably nothing to worry about, I've never seen this before and I used to have a veiled cham which never did this. Is this normal behaviour? He's obviously still settling in to his new home and has only eaten a few waxworms but not interested in his locusts or crix and is happily drinking water when I mist his enclosure. He's upright now and his colours weren't dark or anything?!








There's the little guy, not 100% on his locale either?!


----------



## Jakenicholls

Jakenicholls said:


> Just to make sure, motion. worms are fine for them to eat arent they?


Morio worms*


----------



## Reptile Stef

It may be nothing to worry about his probley just flattened his body out like a sola panel and trying to get heat from the bulb. 

Sometimes my male ambanja does it.

Here he is











And again with a female


----------



## switchback

My yemen does it...as some previous has posted they flatten them selves and turn to one side....bigger surface area to absorb the heat and warm himself  Nothing to worry about at all :2thumb:


Also morio worms are fine for em ^^ to the other post above. I put mine in a pot that is fixed to the side of my flexibreeze. that way i dont have to wait for him to come to me to eat them and they cant escape. I put say 3-4 in and check every day to see if hes had any and replace accordingly


----------



## ch5

Chameleoco said:


> :2thumb:


Maverick looks top mate!


----------



## ch5

Jakenicholls said:


> Just to make sure, motion. worms are fine for them to eat arent they?


Morio's are OK but best used as a treat rather than a staple feeder


----------



## Chameleoco

this guy get's better every shed:mf_dribble:cant wait to see the offspring he produces:2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

BigHeadBen said:


> Hi guys, just got a 6 month old panther chameleon on Saturday, he's a lovely guy, straight onto my hand when I open his flex! Just hot home and he was on a vine near his basking bulb laying virtually flat on his side, while this is probably nothing to worry about, I've never seen this before and I used to have a veiled cham which never did this. Is this normal behaviour? He's obviously still settling in to his new home and has only eaten a few waxworms but not interested in his locusts or crix and is happily drinking water when I mist his enclosure. He's upright now and his colours weren't dark or anything?!
> imageimageimage
> There's the little guy, not 100% on his locale either?!



Hi Mate 
Looks like a tamatave to me dude:2thumb:where did he come from could be one of mine?


----------



## Jakenicholls

Chameleoco said:


> this guy get's better every shed:mf_dribble:cant wait to see the offspring he produces:2thumb:


looks amazing :2thumb: how old is he?


----------



## Chameleoco

around 10/11 months i think dude i ll have a look at the paper work:2thumb:he really is coming a treat i could'nt be happier with him:no1:to Screameleons the only one not showing mental colours is the Sambava but i knew he would be slow colouring up ,as my other was the same.


----------



## benton1576

pippin9050 said:


> I am looking into getting a panther cham and when i went to a garden centre which had a reptile section and they said not to use mesh cages and they had sand as substate but i have read on here that mesh is fine and no substrate so which advice should i follow?
> thanks


a garden centre? Personally I would go to a recommended breeder to buy a panther chameleon as petshope and the likes never seem to have any idea what locale they are selling. Theyre also very bad at sexing them, and usually refuse to exchange it if they sell you the wrong sex, unlike breeders who are always keen to help. The advise you read on here is what you should follow, not the garden centres reptile section. Ignore them with regards to husbandry and do your homework here instead. If you need any advice feel free to pm me Im always happy to help.


----------



## Jakenicholls

what make of heat dome does everybody use / recommend?


----------



## Nathd91

Hi guys
random post
but can you confirm whether this:-
FULL CHAMELEON SET UP! in Benfleet, Essex | Other Pets for Sale | Gumtree.com
Is a happy looking chameleon? haha e.g. is the enclosure ok etc? As I am debating purchasing her.
Thanks


----------



## Jakenicholls

Nathd91 said:


> Hi guys
> random post
> but can you confirm whether this:-
> FULL CHAMELEON SET UP! in Benfleet, Essex | Other Pets for Sale | Gumtree.com
> Is a happy looking chameleon? haha e.g. is the enclosure ok etc? As I am debating purchasing her.
> Thanks


I'm not an expert on yemens but she seems a little bit dark, like shes stressed out? I personally wouldn't have that set-up either but that's down to preference.


----------



## Nathd91

Thats exactly what I was thinking.. She seems too dark, like she's down.. I asked if shes eating well etc.

EDIT: I just got her to take a couple of more pictures..

















Looks alot happier there!


----------



## Craig050581

*Our new blue bar ambilobe 5mth old female*

This is Martha our new panther
http://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o587/craig050581/Martha/fe6af0bc.jpg


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Jakenicholls said:


> what make of heat dome does everybody use / recommend?


I use the arcadia one : victory:


----------



## benton1576

Hey guys,

I still have 1.1 Nosy Faly babies for sale from Storm (pictured below). They are ready to go now. Pm me if your interested.


----------



## Chameleoco

someones looking hot:mf_dribble:


----------



## Jakenicholls

XtremeReptiles said:


> I use the arcadia one : victory:


do you know what it's called please? i've searched on the arcadia website but cant find one


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Here you go

Arcadia Reptile: Ceramic Reflector Clamp Lamps

John



Jakenicholls said:


> do you know what it's called please? i've searched on the arcadia website but cant find one


----------



## kopstar

benton1576 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I still have 1.1 Nosy Faly babies for sale from Storm (pictured below). They are ready to go now. Pm me if your interested.
> 
> image


He's mental. Absolute cracker of a Faly. :2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

kopstar said:


> He's mental. Absolute cracker of a Faly. :2thumb:


Thanks mate, Ive had the babies advertised for 2 days and no takers yet!! last time I advertised them my inbox went crazy! lol


----------



## Chameleoco

:2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Does anyone know how times a week i should dust repashy calcium plus for a chameleon a week ? Thanks in advance : victory:


----------



## Craig050581

*Our new female panther*

http://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o587/craig050581/Martha/fc78429d.jpg


----------



## ronnyjodes

This might be as good a place as any to ask- I'm after a pair or trio of pygmy chameleons (bearded/kenyan ideally).

I popped a thread in the classifieds and got one reply that seems to have died, I've had plenty of suggestions to try Jungle Bugs but I was wondering if anybody else has any available?


----------



## Bradley

XtremeReptiles said:


> Does anyone know how times a week i should dust repashy calcium plus for a chameleon a week ? Thanks in advance : victory:


I would dust every feeding :2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Bradley said:


> I would dust every feeding :2thumb:


Shouldn't it be less than that as im using the t5 lighting and cham are sensitive when it comes to vitamins ?


----------



## benton1576

what species of chameleon? it shouldnt matter as its only calcium, without D3?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> what species of chameleon? it shouldnt matter as its only calcium, without D3?


But i swear you can use it every feed instead of nutrabol and normal calcium without d3 and the two chams are my pather george and my veiled lily: victory:. Pic of george below.

Tongue shot







: victory:


----------



## Arcadiajohn

If using a good UV system Ca should be available at every feed. Ca with added D3 must be regulated to the brand owners instructions. Don't leave it to chance!!!! Overdosing suppliments can be fatal as they do not pass through the body like naturally occurring vits.

If in doubt PHONE the suppliments company and ask what your species needs and how often. You can only really work this out by the weight of the animal.

They should be able to tell you!!!

If not I suggest discontinuing use.

John


----------



## benton1576

Personally, if its pure calcium without anything else in it id use it everyday. You cant really overdose with calcium, it has to be absorbed into the bones and needs D3 to convert it. UVB makes them produce D3 in their body which helps to converet it, but not at levels high enough to be considered dangerous. John is referring to calcium with D3. pure calcium is fine.

They can only absorb so much and the rest is wasted, like us with protein, we only absorb 30g of protein per serving, so those protein shakes everyone takes to get massive dont actually make any difference, just make you look cool!!! lol


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> Personally, if its pure calcium without anything else in it id use it everyday. You cant really overdose with calcium, it has to be absorbed into the bones and needs D3 to convert it. UVB makes them produce D3 in their body which helps to converet it, but not at levels high enough to be considered dangerous. John is referring to calcium with D3. pure calcium is fine.
> 
> They can only absorb so much and the rest is wasted, like us with protein, we only absorb 30g of protein per serving, so those protein shakes everyone takes to get massive dont actually make any difference, just make you look cool!!! lol


I already use normal calcium 5 times a week with him and then nutrobal once or twice a week aswell but everyone is recommending this repashy calcium plus but everyone is saying use it every feeding for all my other reps apart from the chams which they said they are sensitive to vits.
here is the link to the product.

Repashy-Calcium Plus


----------



## benton1576

Ah, right, its not pure calcium then but a mix of calcium and minerals. I would use it once per week max! It has 200,000 IU/lb of vitamin A. Too much Vit A for chamelons which is very bad, it causes gular edema and potential organ damage. 



XtremeReptiles said:


> I already use normal calcium 5 times a week with him and then nutrobal once or twice a week aswell but everyone is recommending this repashy calcium plus but everyone is saying use it every feeding for all my other reps apart from the chams which they said they are sensitive to vits.
> here is the link to the product.
> 
> Repashy-Calcium Plus


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> Ah, right, its not pure calcium then but a mix of calcium and minerals. I would use it once per week max! It has 200,000 IU/lb of vitamin A. Too much Vit A for chamelons which is very bad, it causes gular edema and potential organ damage.


Oh :censor:, would this be alright for my other reps then? :bash:


----------



## benton1576

XtremeReptiles said:


> Oh :censor:, would this be alright for my other reps then? :bash:


No idea mate, Im strictly chameleons and very basic knowledge on beardies, leos, cresties, turtles, tortioses and royals. Just google search or look somewhere on the forums for others that use it. Or conact to company and ask them.


----------



## Jasberfloob

Picked up a gorgeous 9 month old female yemen today who came with the worst setup I've seen (viv with minimal decorations, little air flow as its a solid viv, starter looks like it may burn my house down, stinks of *** smoke etc)

She seems healthy enough and has taken a couple of crickets and licked some water off the side of the viv - however has a patch of dried shed stuck to her head 

Just in the process of ordering her a nice large reptibreeze setup from surrey pets

:flrt:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> No idea mate, Im strictly chameleons and very basic knowledge on beardies, leos, cresties, turtles, tortioses and royals. Just google search or look somewhere on the forums for others that use it. Or conact to company and ask them.


Ok thanks for your help mate so am i still alright to use the calcium without d3 5 times a week and nutrobal once a week still ?


----------



## benton1576

Without pics im afraid I just cant believe you! lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Jasberfloob said:


> Picked up a gorgeous 9 month old female yemen today who came with the worst setup I've seen (viv with minimal decorations, little air flow as its a solid viv, starter looks like it may burn my house down, stinks of *** smoke etc)
> 
> She seems healthy enough and has taken a couple of crickets and licked some water off the side of the viv - however has a patch of dried shed stuck to her head
> 
> Just in the process of ordering her a nice large reptibreeze setup from surrey pets
> 
> :flrt:


----------



## benton1576

Yes mate,

I use calcium without D3 every feed, reptivite once per fortnight and D3 suppliment once per fortnight alternating between the reptivite. I also run the T5 D3+ and have no problems, actually my chameleons seem to be getting better by the day somehow!! lol

I gutload extensively too, using dandilion greens, watercress, rocket and occasional apple, orange and strawberries. I also dust my gutload with Tom kilgours Dino fuel raptor edition which has marigold, alfalfa, and other natural ingredients. Gutloading is the key to healthy chameleons.



XtremeReptiles said:


> Ok thanks for your help mate so am i still alright to use the calcium without d3 5 times a week and nutrobal once a week still ?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> Yes mate,
> 
> I use calcium without D3 every feed, reptivite once per fortnight and D3 suppliment once per fortnight alternating between the reptivite. I also run the T5 D3+ and have no problems, actually my chameleons seem to be getting better by the day somehow!! lol
> 
> I gutload extensively too, using dandilion greens, watercress, rocket and occasional apple, orange and strawberries. I also dust my gutload with Tom kilgours Dino fuel raptor edition which has marigold, alfalfa, and other natural ingredients. Gutloading is the key to healthy chameleons.


Yes, i mean my panther seems healthy and happy enough tbh. I gutload the locusts and roaches too alot aswell (water cress, rocket, dandelion leaves and sometimes carrot but not too much). Thank you so much for your help, i have heard nothing but good things about this up until now.


----------



## benton1576

XtremeReptiles said:


> Yes, i mean my panther seems healthy and happy enough tbh. I gutload the locusts and roaches too alot aswell (water cress, rocket, dandelion leaves and sometimes carrot but not too much). Thank you so much for your help, i have heard nothing but good things about this up until now.


No problem at all. It might be good but I would be concerned about using it too often due to the high levels of vit A. Using it once per week should be ok or even fortnightly.


----------



## Jasberfloob

benton1576 said:


> Without pics im afraid I just cant believe you! lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


The setup is so dire I'll wait until I get her new home and then post photos :blush:


----------



## benton1576

Jasberfloob said:


> The setup is so dire I'll wait until I get her new home and then post photos :blush:


Lol, I look forward to it. Welcome to the addiction that is chameleons. If your looking for something special in the futue, give me a shout. I have 2 Faly babies here that are truly amazing and only 5 of them gonna be in the UK. They wont be here long though! lol I have some Masoala incubating at the moment too and about ready to hatch. theres only 2.3 of these in the UK, and I own them!!! :2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

So more pics of George, my Blue bar ambilobe panther chameleon 










mmmm.. ROACHES


----------



## benton1576

XtremeReptiles said:


> So more pics of George, my Blue bar ambilobe panther chameleon
> 
> image
> 
> mmmm.. ROACHES
> 
> image


Vey nice healthy looking boy. I love his rostral process, its so clean and well shaped.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> Vey nice healthy looking boy. I love his rostral process, its so clean and well shaped.


Thanks mate, much appeciated. I know chameleons are more display pets but this guy is so friendly :lol2:. As soon as you open the door he either knows he is getting fed or he is coming out. Then as you put your arm out he will climb onto it and run up your arm and sit on your head :Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## Chameleoco

Hi mate 
who bred this animal?
cheers 
Jamie




XtremeReptiles said:


> So more pics of George, my Blue bar ambilobe panther chameleon
> 
> image
> 
> mmmm.. ROACHES
> 
> image


----------



## Jasberfloob

benton1576 said:


> Without pics im afraid I just cant believe you! lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:












Personally I think she needs fattening up a bit more and that dried shed stuck to her head removed but once that's done and she has a better home shell be sorted


----------



## TamaraWittering

Hi all
Getting my first yemen today, have been having a look through this thread and came across posts about supplements
I have nutrobal that I use for my crestie, from reading am I right in thinking that I should just use pure calcium? I am using a 10.0uvb bulb, in a flexi which is about 120cm tall
Thanks in advance 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Chameleoco said:


> Hi mate
> who bred this animal?
> cheers
> Jamie


Tbh mate, i don't have a clue. I got it in a swap deal for my female red bar ambilobe as i want a male why do you ask?: victory:


----------



## benton1576

Ok, 

Im going over to Germany next month. Whilst Im there Im collecting a chameleon for a friend of mine. If anyone is looking for new German lines to add to their breeding stock, or as just a pet, let me know and I will collect them for you, but you will need to collect them from me the day I arrive back as I have no space to keep hold of them for you. I can get various locales but need to know within the next week to reserve them. Prices obviously vary, and I wouldnt mind a couple of quid for the service, but thats optional.


----------



## benton1576

For sale, http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/861273-calumma-parsonii-subadult.html


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Quick question guys/girls.
I have very rarely seen my baby panthers eat, i have tried mini hoppers,mini crix, mini mealies, mini dubia's, what is the best option in your opinions? was thinking fruit fly's but am a bit concerned about them escaping and how to get them out of the tub without them flying everywhere! :gasp:
There is a couple "poo's" in the tank of the larger baby so believe he's eating although havent seen it eat! :devil:
But the smaller of the 2 has no "poo" in its tank.
They are housed seperately for those wondering. : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

bump for my question above :lol2:


----------



## GECKO MICK

Lovin the chams :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Dean Cheetham said:


> Quick question guys/girls.
> I have very rarely seen my baby panthers eat, i have tried mini hoppers,mini crix, mini mealies, mini dubia's, what is the best option in your opinions? was thinking fruit fly's but am a bit concerned about them escaping and how to get them out of the tub without them flying everywhere! :gasp:
> There is a couple "poo's" in the tank of the larger baby so believe he's eating although havent seen it eat! :devil:
> But the smaller of the 2 has no "poo" in its tank.
> They are housed seperately for those wondering. : victory:


 
Flightless fruit flies is the answer to my question :lol2:
Now just how to get them delivered! :devil:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Dean Cheetham said:


> Flightless fruit flies is the answer to my question :lol2:
> Now just how to get them delivered! :devil:


Are they drinking ?


----------



## ronnyjodes

benton1576 said:


> Ok,
> 
> Im going over to Germany next month. Whilst Im there Im collecting a chameleon for a friend of mine. If anyone is looking for new German lines to add to their breeding stock, or as just a pet, let me know and I will collect them for you, but you will need to collect them from me the day I arrive back as I have no space to keep hold of them for you. I can get various locales but need to know within the next week to reserve them. Prices obviously vary, and I wouldnt mind a couple of quid for the service, but thats optional.


What sort of species? I must sound liek a broken record but I'm hunting for pygmies, beardeds or kenyans specifically unless I can find anything more unusual.


----------



## CML

So happy with my charlie! Now 6 months old
from when I got him at 12 weeks;












and now at 6 months;









and the tongue shot


----------



## nads

Dean Cheetham said:


> Flightless fruit flies is the answer to my question :lol2:
> Now just how to get them delivered! :devil:


 Hi Dean,how old are your chams and what is the size of their viv?Imo,fruit fly's would be a little small,unless you have real tiny babies.Maybe try cup feeding,this makes it a little easier for the young chameleon to catch its food..How long have you had the little ones?

Vicky


----------



## benton1576

ronnyjodes said:


> What sort of species? I must sound liek a broken record but I'm hunting for pygmies, beardeds or kenyans specifically unless I can find anything more unusual.


I cant get pygmies, theyre like rocking horse bum waste to find, lol. I was mainly talking about Pardalis and Calyptratus.


----------



## sharpstrain

Dean Cheetham said:


> Quick question guys/girls.
> I have very rarely seen my baby panthers eat, i have tried mini hoppers,mini crix, mini mealies, mini dubia's, what is the best option in your opinions? was thinking fruit fly's but am a bit concerned about them escaping and how to get them out of the tub without them flying everywhere! :gasp:
> There is a couple "poo's" in the tank of the larger baby so believe he's eating although havent seen it eat! :devil:
> But the smaller of the 2 has no "poo" in its tank.
> They are housed seperately for those wondering. : victory:


I have a clear glass dish in my viv and I put in small dubia daily and dust them - I count how many are eaten at the end of the day - that way I am confident the cham is eating - getting supplements and the roaches are not able to escape


----------



## kopstar

> and the tongue shot
> image


That's one hell of a photo!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

XtremeReptiles said:


> Are they drinking ?


No im not :lol2: 



nads said:


> Hi Dean,how old are your chams and what is the size of their viv?Imo,fruit fly's would be a little small,unless you have real tiny babies.Maybe try cup feeding,this makes it a little easier for the young chameleon to catch its food..How long have you had the little ones?
> 
> Vicky


Im not sure how old the cham's are to be honest, they came about in a wierd way, they will sit on the end section of your index finger so pretty small! they are in seperate viv's, the bigger like i say i believe is eating as ive seen a few "poo's". the smaller of the 2 lives in a small exo terra cant be more then 1x2x1 (lxhxd). I always leave a dish in there for them but cant guarentee they are escaping or not! also leave tiny hoppers or crickets in there during the day.



sharpstrain said:


> I have a clear glass dish in my viv and I put in small dubia daily and dust them - I count how many are eaten at the end of the day - that way I am confident the cham is eating - getting supplements and the roaches are not able to escape


I havent tried a clear dish, but would this make a significant difference?

Thanks for all your help peeps, no newb to lizards in the slightest but when it comes to cham's im a bit lost :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Here they are, my 2 cham's.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/860617-few-cham-pics.html


----------



## benton1576

Have you checked your temps and humidity? My chams refuse to eat if the humidity drops a bit low or the temps get up. Ive noticed this more in my new cham room which is smaller and overheats slightly if I dont use a fan in there and open the window. changing all my basking bulbs tomorrow to see if it makes a difference.



Dean Cheetham said:


> No im not :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure how old the cham's are to be honest, they came about in a wierd way, they will sit on the end section of your index finger so pretty small! they are in seperate viv's, the bigger like i say i believe is eating as ive seen a few "poo's". the smaller of the 2 lives in a small exo terra cant be more then 1x2x1 (lxhxd). I always leave a dish in there for them but cant guarentee they are escaping or not! also leave tiny hoppers or crickets in there during the day.
> 
> 
> 
> I havent tried a clear dish, but would this make a significant difference?
> 
> Thanks for all your help peeps, no newb to lizards in the slightest but when it comes to cham's im a bit lost :lol2:


----------



## sharpstrain

​ 

I havent tried a clear dish, but would this make a significant difference?

Thanks for all your help peeps, no newb to lizards in the slightest but when it comes to cham's im a bit lost :lol2:[/QUOTE]

It seemed to with mine - I originally had them in an ordinary dish and they were ignored - when I changed to the clear dish they got eaten, I dont know if it is to do with being able to see more movement, or just coincidence but whatever it did seem to work for mine.


----------



## nads

Dean Cheetham said:


> Here they are, my 2 cham's.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/860617-few-cham-pics.html


They look lovely:flrt:try using a plastic cup(not clear) to contain the bugs,attatch it to one of the branch's/vines(using a pipe cleaner as such),where your little one will see down inside...Imo,i wouldn't use clear glass,because the cham may damage his little tongue firing into the side of it,as they will see the bugs through the sides...
Just a thought:2thumb:as its worked for me.....Orrrr hand feed: victory:

Vicky


----------



## sharpstrain

nads said:


> They look lovely:flrt:try using a plastic cup(not clear) to contain the bugs,attatch it to one of the branch's/vines(using a pipe cleaner as such),where your little one will see down inside...Imo,i wouldn't use clear glass,because the cham may damage his little tongue firing into the side of it,as they will see the bugs through the sides...
> Just a thought:2thumb:as its worked for me.....Orrrr hand feed: victory:
> 
> Vicky


Mine doesnt - he climbs up the side and fires down into the dish - seems to know that there is an obisticle in the way .


----------



## ronnyjodes

benton1576 said:


> I cant get pygmies, theyre like rocking horse bum waste to find, lol. I was mainly talking about Pardalis and Calyptratus.


Haha tell me about it! Thanks for the reply though . The search continues...........


----------



## Dean Cheetham

benton1576 said:


> Have you checked your temps and humidity? My chams refuse to eat if the humidity drops a bit low or the temps get up. Ive noticed this more in my new cham room which is smaller and overheats slightly if I dont use a fan in there and open the window. changing all my basking bulbs tomorrow to see if it makes a difference.


The Basking temp is 85-95f, not sure on the temps at the bottom, will have to check with a digital temp gun later. I leave for work at 5am and give them a good mist, humidity goes up to 80% but i dont know for how long it stays up as i dont get home from work until 6pm. I then mist the enclosures again but not for as long and if it looks like it is drying out, then i will quickly mist then again before i turn the lights off.



sharpstrain said:


> I havent tried a clear dish, but would this make a significant difference?
> 
> Thanks for all your help peeps, no newb to lizards in the slightest but when it comes to cham's im a bit lost :lol2:


It seemed to with mine - I originally had them in an ordinary dish and they were ignored - when I changed to the clear dish they got eaten, I dont know if it is to do with being able to see more movement, or just coincidence but whatever it did seem to work for mine.[/QUOTE]

Ok i will give it ago, cant do any harm cant it? :lol2:



nads said:


> They look lovely:flrt:try using a plastic cup(not clear) to contain the bugs,attatch it to one of the branch's/vines(using a pipe cleaner as such),where your little one will see down inside...Imo,i wouldn't use clear glass,because the cham may damage his little tongue firing into the side of it,as they will see the bugs through the sides...
> Just a thought:2thumb:as its worked for me.....Orrrr hand feed: victory:
> 
> Vicky


 
Thanks Vicky :2thumb: will keep you all posted!


----------



## Jasberfloob

The Yemen (9months old) we've acquired earlier this week looks very thin in my opinion and I'd love to see some weight on her ASAP

She's on large crickets which I'm putting about 10+ in a day which she is eating most of

I wondered if waxworms or marios would be a quicker and better way of getting some weight on her? Or just keep her on crickets?

I've also sorted out a new setup for her which is being delivered next week - she came to us in a 2ftx1ft Viv with minimal ventilation, cover, no stat on the heater etc 

Off to B&Q to buy her a ficus and hibiscus at the weekend too

Hoping in a week or so I see some major improvements as ATM she doesn't look happy


----------



## benton1576

Jasberfloob said:


> The Yemen (9months old) we've acquired earlier this week looks very thin in my opinion and I'd love to see some weight on her ASAP
> 
> She's on large crickets which I'm putting about 10+ in a day which she is eating most of
> 
> I wondered if waxworms or marios would be a quicker and better way of getting some weight on her? Or just keep her on crickets?
> 
> I've also sorted out a new setup for her which is being delivered next week - she came to us in a 2ftx1ft Viv with minimal ventilation, cover, no stat on the heater etc
> 
> Off to B&Q to buy her a ficus and hibiscus at the weekend too
> 
> Hoping in a week or so I see some major improvements as ATM she doesn't look happy


Stick with the crickets and locusts, make sure to gutload them and she will put weight on in no time. Bear in mind though that the more you feed them and the higher the temps, the more likely she is to become gravid with a larger clutch. Feeding morios and waxworms is gonna make her fat, but not in a good way.


----------



## kopstar

Suarez today.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Reptile Stef said:


> Tried to get my panthers going today but Rita wasn't up for it at all but reg was non stop head bobbing and chasing her around on the madagascan tree she went a little bit dark but nothing major she let him climb on top of her but her throat came out. I'll try again in a couple of weeks.
> 
> image
> 
> New member of the family ( amber the ambanja )
> 
> image
> image
> 
> And reg the ambanja
> 
> image
> 
> 
> :2thumb:


Hey guys today is the day (whooooooo) reg & Rita has finally got it on :no1:. 










Now is the long weight but it's all worth the while when they arrive.

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Iwantone

Does anyone know if you can get hold of Mt Meru/Dwarf Jacksons in this country and has anyone kept them?


----------



## jojothefirst

I have been looking aswell and got nowhere.
Trying to buy 2 breeding pairs of someone in germany but he wants 600€! 



Iwantone said:


> Does anyone know if you can get hold of Mt Meru/Dwarf Jacksons in this country and has anyone kept them?


----------



## Iwantone

jojothefirst said:


> I have been looking aswell and got nowhere.
> Trying to buy 2 breeding pairs of someone in germany but he wants 600€!


Wow. My first Hoehnelli pair came from Germany. How did you find the breeder?


----------



## jojothefirst

Iwantone said:


> Wow. My first Hoehnelli pair came from Germany. How did you find the breeder?


I started a thread asking where to get them and got pointed in the direction of the Hamm site.

reptile classifieds, classified ads of reptiles, amphibians, spiders, insects and more ...

If you find any please let me know. 

How did you get your hoehnelli back? Is love to get some from Germany but couldn't go myself.


----------



## Iwantone

jojothefirst said:


> I started a thread asking where to get them and got pointed in the direction of the Hamm site.
> 
> reptile classifieds, classified ads of reptiles, amphibians, spiders, insects and more ...
> 
> If you find any please let me know.
> 
> How did you get your hoehnelli back? Is love to get some from Germany but couldn't go myself.


Thanks. I certainly will let you know if I do. They seem to be pretty rare. I bought the Hoehnellis from a reptile show so I was lucky that they were already over here. I have babies if you are ever looking for one. I also have just bought another pair which I hope will produce babies in the future so I can sell unrelated pairs.


----------



## jojothefirst

jojothefirst said:


> I started a thread asking where to get them and got pointed in the direction of the Hamm site.
> 
> reptile classifieds, classified ads of reptiles, amphibians, spiders, insects and more ...
> 
> If you find any please let me know.
> 
> How did you get your hoehnelli back? Is love to get some from Germany but couldn't go myself.


Thank you.

would love to get the 4 from germany and if they were cheaper I would pay a courier or someone to bring them back but 600 seems to steep to me.

I cant find anyone over here that owns them let alone selling them.


----------



## Iwantone

jojothefirst said:


> Thank you.
> 
> would love to get the 4 from germany and if they were cheaper I would pay a courier or someone to bring them back but 600 seems to steep to me.
> 
> I cant find anyone over here that owns them let alone selling them.


That sounds pretty extortionate. I tried to a search on that site and came up with nothing lol. I managed to find one in this country but the thread was mega old.


----------



## jojothefirst

Iwantone said:


> That sounds pretty extortionate. I tried to a search on that site and came up with nothing lol. I managed to find one in this country but the thread was mega old.


this is the ad:

reptile classifieds, classified ads of reptiles, amphibians, spiders, insects and more ...


----------



## Iwantone

jojothefirst said:


> this is the ad:
> 
> reptile classifieds, classified ads of reptiles, amphibians, spiders, insects and more ...


Thanks, how do you register if you can't understand the language lol? It's okay I used a translator.


----------



## benton1576

Iwantone said:


> Thanks, how do you register if you can't understand the language lol? It's okay I used a translator.


you could try on these websites too:

kostenlose Kleinanzeigen - kaufen und verkaufen über private Anzeigen bei Quoka
Chamaeleon-Anzeigen.de -Chamäleon kaufen & Chamäleon verkaufen | Chamäleon Kleinanzeigen
Kostenlose Kleinanzeigen bei dhd24

You will need to use your translator again though as they're German sites.


----------



## Iwantone

benton1576 said:


> you could try on these websites too:
> 
> kostenlose Kleinanzeigen - kaufen und verkaufen über private Anzeigen bei Quoka
> Chamaeleon-Anzeigen.de -Chamäleon kaufen & Chamäleon verkaufen | Chamäleon Kleinanzeigen
> Kostenlose Kleinanzeigen bei dhd24
> 
> You will need to use your translator again though as they're German sites.


Thanks. :2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

Parsonii pic update:2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> Parsonii pic update:2thumb:


Starting to wish I didnt hibernate mine now! Still, they will catch up soon enough.


----------



## nads

Chameleoco said:


> Parsonii pic update:2thumb:


 Beautiful!!!:flrt::mf_dribble:
Vicky


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Chameleoco said:


> Parsonii pic update:2thumb:


Stunning.


----------



## benton1576

The first CB Masoala in the UK are starting to pip their eggs!!! Pics to follow once they actually pop out! lol


----------



## jojothefirst

Is anybody going or knows anybody or courier that is going to the reptile show in Germany on the 7th of July?
It's in Hanover and called:
Reptilienmesse Karlsruhe *


----------



## benton1576

jojothefirst said:


> Is anybody going or knows anybody or courier that is going to the reptile show in Germany on the 7th of July?
> It's in Hanover and called:
> Reptilienmesse Karlsruhe *


what are you wanting collecting? I have a friend in Germany that may be going and Im going over there next month so maybe he could keep it for you until I can collect it from him.


----------



## jojothefirst

That's very kind of you. Il PM you



benton1576 said:


> what are you wanting collecting? I have a friend in Germany that may be going and Im going over there next month so maybe he could keep it for you until I can collect it from him.


----------



## chameleonkev

i need to start using rfuk a lot more! been using chameleon forums a while and dont use the uk version, how daft


----------



## waynederby

I have a 4x2x2 exoterra for my yemen cham..... is there anywhere i can get some bamboo type sticks to put across the cage....?

Does anyone have a link?? In the uk please


----------



## chameleonkev

waynederby said:


> I have a 4x2x2 exoterra for my yemen cham..... is there anywhere i can get some bamboo type sticks to put across the cage....?
> 
> Does anyone have a link?? In the uk please


b n q or any hardware store, i get 12 for 85 pence from my local garden shop


----------



## Bradley

waynederby said:


> I have a 4x2x2 exoterra for my yemen cham..... is there anywhere i can get some bamboo type sticks to put across the cage....?
> 
> Does anyone have a link?? In the uk please


I would watch though as some fin it hard to grip bamboo. I would use branches from woods etc. Didnt know they did 4 feet high exo terras?


----------



## waynederby

Bradley said:


> I would watch though as some fin it hard to grip bamboo. I would use branches from woods etc. Didnt know they did 4 feet high exo terras?


My mistake, its a zoo med, have you get any links to anything i can buy online mate?


----------



## Bradley

waynederby said:


> My mistake, its a zoo med, have you get any links to anything i can buy online mate?


I always use the exo terra vines rapped around bamboo or branches. I would look through the decoration section of surrey pet supplies website. Cant beat the woods though for some free branches! :2thumb:


----------



## waynederby

Bradley said:


> I always use the exo terra vines rapped around bamboo or branches. I would look through the decoration section of surrey pet supplies website. Cant beat the woods though for some free branches! :2thumb:


I think ill just twist the small & large vines together and put them diagonally across her viv..... that should be okay?


----------



## waynederby

It looks like this at the moment by the way


----------



## Iwantone

jojothefirst said:


> Is anybody going or knows anybody or courier that is going to the reptile show in Germany on the 7th of July?
> It's in Hanover and called:
> Reptilienmesse Karlsruhe *


Have you managed to source some Mt Merus?


----------



## CML

*Chams for sale on eBay?*

This isn't anyone on here is it? I didn't think live animals sales were allowed on eBay?

Breeding Pair Of One Year Old Chameleons Plus Set Up | eBay


----------



## Chameleoco

there is a guy at hamm called Sandor sell these 
*Trioceros bitaeniatus
cristatus
deremensis
elliotti
fuelleborni
hoehnelli
jacksoni xantolophus
jacksoni willegensis
johnstoni
montium
montium yellow morph
pfefferi
quadricornis quadricornis
quadricornis gracilior
wiedersheimi peretti
Kinyongia matchiei
tenuis
xenorrhyna
Rhampholeon acuminatus
brevicandatus
spinosum*


----------



## Iwantone

Chameleoco said:


> there is a guy at hamm called Sandor sell these
> *Trioceros bitaeniatus*
> *cristatus*
> *deremensis*
> *elliotti*
> *fuelleborni*
> *hoehnelli*
> *jacksoni xantolophus*
> *jacksoni willegensis*
> *johnstoni*
> *montium*
> *montium yellow morph*
> *pfefferi*
> *quadricornis quadricornis*
> *quadricornis gracilior*
> *wiedersheimi peretti*
> *Kinyongia matchiei*
> *tenuis*
> *xenorrhyna*
> *Rhampholeon acuminatus*
> *brevicandatus*
> *spinosum*


Aww no jacksonii merumontanus.


----------



## nads

I did a 600 mile round trip this week-end!!All to pick up this little beauty:flrt: Now,i was going to play a little game of guess the Locale,but..he is showing such amazing colouration already,lots of you would have known in a glance:whistling2:I've had him a day,the 1st pic was taken when he was first put in his new home yesterday afternoon.The next 2 pic's were of him this afternoon:mf_dribble:
























And a massive thank-you to Mark (benton)for this stunner
Vicky


----------



## Iwantone

nads said:


> I did a 600 mile round trip this week-end!!All to pick up this little beauty:flrt: Now,i was going to play a little game of guess the Locale,but..he is showing such amazing colouration already,lots of you would have known in a glance:whistling2:I've had him a day,the 1st pic was taken when he was first put in his new home yesterday afternoon.The next 2 pic's were of him this afternoon:mf_dribble:
> image
> image
> image
> And a massive thank-you to Mark (benton)for this stunner
> Vicky


Nosy Faly. :lol2:


----------



## nads

Iwantone said:


> Nosy Faly. :lol2:


 I really want to tell you..NO!!! YOUR WRONG!!!:lol2: :2thumb:

Vicky


----------



## benton1576

Gotta love those Ambilobe!!! lol. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Your very welcome Vicky. Cant wait to watch him grow.


----------



## Iwantone

nads said:


> I really want to tell you..NO!!! YOUR WRONG!!!:lol2: :2thumb:
> 
> Vicky


Hmmm, lol. I'm sure it was on FB. :lol2:


----------



## nads

Iwantone said:


> Hmmm, lol. I'm sure it was on FB. :lol2:


 :gasp::gasp:You big cheat :lol2:


----------



## Iwantone

nads said:


> :gasp::gasp:You big cheat :lol2:


Lol I'm so sorry, I just couldn't resist. It's funny because I commented on your post there and lo behold what popped up here. :lol2:


----------



## nads

Iwantone said:


> Lol I'm so sorry, I just couldn't resist. It's funny because I commented on your post there and lo behold what popped up here. :lol2:


 God,i'm boring!!:lol2:Your name is not Iwantone on FB tho!I haven't a clue who i'm chatting to:blush:

Vicky


----------



## Iwantone

nads said:


> God,i'm boring!!:lol2:Your name is not Iwantone on FB tho!I haven't a clue who i'm chatting to:blush:
> 
> Vicky


:lol2: Neither is yours Nads. :lol2:


----------



## benton1576

Heres the first ever UK CB Masoala!!! He/she is around 6 hours old now!


----------



## nads

benton1576 said:


> Heres the first ever UK CB Masoala!!! He/she is around 6 hours old now!
> 
> image
> 
> image


 OMG!!!!How cute,congratulations Mark,i bet your over the moon..That could well be a iccle boy:flrtat a glance)
No tempting now:lol2:
Vicky


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

benton1576 said:


> Heres the first ever UK CB Masoala!!! He/she is around 6 hours old now!
> 
> image
> 
> image


OMG!! 6 hours old!! How sweet :flrt: So adorable.


----------



## Ameliaxx

so today i got my order for my cham viv from surrey pet supplies, im so excited to be getting my cham in a couple of weeks, just got a few more things to get


----------



## Iwantone

Ameliaxx said:


> so today i got my order for my cham viv from surrey pet supplies, im so excited to be getting my cham in a couple of weeks, just got a few more things to get


Well done. You'll soon have little Marmalade.:flrt:


----------



## weaver132

hi all, I am looking to get a new lizard am seriously thinking about a chameleon and want some advice on best starter cham and best type of housing ive looked at flexariums and reptibreeze but what do you all think is best? any info will be appreciated


----------



## Iwantone

weaver132 said:


> hi all, I am looking to get a new lizard am seriously thinking about a chameleon and want some advice on best starter cham and best type of housing ive looked at flexariums and reptibreeze but what do you all think is best? any info will be appreciated


I started with a Panther and I highly recommend the reptibreeze.


----------



## Ameliaxx

Iwantone said:


> Well done. You'll soon have little Marmalade.:flrt:


cant wait to get him :flrt: thank you for letting me have him :notworthy:


----------



## Iwantone

Ameliaxx said:


> cant wait to get him :flrt: thank you for letting me have him :notworthy:


It's my pleasure Amelia. I know you will look after him and spoil him.


----------



## Ameliaxx

Iwantone said:


> It's my pleasure Amelia. I know you will look after him and spoil him.


thanks :blush: he will be very spoiled lol i really cant wait to get him :2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

nads said:


> OMG!!!!How cute,congratulations Mark,i bet your over the moon..That could well be a iccle boy:flrtat a glance)
> No tempting now:lol2:
> Vicky


Thanks Vicky, I am thrilled that they are now hatching, it took just 6 months! :no1: I think Ive got my incubation technique sorted. : victory:

I was thinking it could be a boy too, the tail base is very thick, although Ive seen young females with thicker tails that thin out as they grow. 

Theres another 7 poking their heads out now and 3 more sweating, good job I got fruit flies on tap now! lol.

Thanks VixxieandTrixxie, theyre are very cute, looking forward to meeting the rest of the gang! :2thumb:


----------



## Iwantone

Ameliaxx said:


> thanks :blush: he will be very spoiled lol i really cant wait to get him :2thumb:


Not too long now.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Ameliaxx said:


> so today i got my order for my cham viv from surrey pet supplies, im so excited to be getting my cham in a couple of weeks, just got a few more things to get


We want pics when you get your beauty!!


----------



## benton1576

So I now have 4 baby Masoala out of the eggs and settling into their new cage. Still 9 with split eggs and a lot sweating away. It looks like the whole clutch is coming out together!


----------



## Reptile Stef

My gravid female


----------



## Ameliaxx

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> We want pics when you get your beauty!!


dont worry i certainly will be adding pictures :lol2:


----------



## benton1576

Reptile Stef said:


> My gravid female
> 
> image


Shes very nice, Ambanja or Ambilobe?


----------



## Reptile Stef

She's an ambanja lovely girl & hand tame unlike my female ambilobe quite the opposite really pretty aggressive :lol2:


:2thumb:


----------



## Jakenicholls

Heres Leon climbing up the stairs :2thumb:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Jakenicholls said:


> Heres Leon climbing up the stairs :2thumb:
> image



Stunning :2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

Jakenicholls said:


> Heres Leon climbing up the stairs :2thumb:
> image




WOW! jaws is producing some stunners!!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Dexterchameleon

Hi.. I'm new at posting but I've been reading the forum for a while. I've gotten some fantastic information off here and after months of research I will finally be bringing home my veiled chameleon Dexter on Friday.. I can't wait!!


----------



## nads

Dexterchameleon said:


> Hi.. I'm new at posting but I've been reading the forum for a while. I've gotten some fantastic information off here and after months of research I will finally be bringing home my veiled chameleon Dexter on Friday.. I can't wait!!


 :welcome:Yoo must post pic's when he arrives:2thumb:

Vicky


----------



## ch5

Jakenicholls said:


> Heres Leon climbing up the stairs :2thumb:
> image


He is a cracker!


----------



## Dexterchameleon

nads said:


> :welcome:Yoo must post pic's when he arrives:2thumb:
> 
> Vicky


Thank you.. and I will. 

Emma


----------



## benton1576

Dont miss out, these are the first CB in the UK!!!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ala-panther-chameleons.html?highlight=masoala


----------



## Jakenicholls

has anybody got any reviews for this?

T Rex Repashy Chameleon Calcium Plus 50g - Surrey Pet Supplies 

I've heard some problems about the t5 + repashy calcium plus so i'm thinking about using the calcium, calcium d3, multivit supplements instead so can control the amount of d3 given.. not sure though yet.


----------



## Jakenicholls

also, can everybody tell me what brand of supplements they use? want to know which are best, thanks


----------



## Chameleoco

this is the stuff you want Jake used widely in the USA by big breeders, John sells it in the UK.

Rep-CalBig Reptile WorldRep-Cal


----------



## Jakenicholls

cheers, going to buy some soon.


----------



## colinm

Its confusing on supplements.I wish that someone would do a survey on different products on different species over a number of years.

Each country seems to have their own favourite and I suspect that its due to the marketing or availability of these products in that country.


----------



## Chameleoco

i have 3 clutches hatching at the min i am giving one batch repashy cal +, another the zoo med range and lastly the rep cal range.
so in 3-4 months i will have a better idea.
i personally wanted to use the rep cal range but to import it was not feasible with all the chams i have,but now it is available in the uk it is my 1st option we used the zoo med range as it was the closest i could match to the rep cal range.

like i say i will have more feedback in a few months:2thumb:


----------



## Iwantone

Chameleoco said:


> i have 3 clutches hatching at the min i am giving one batch repashy cal +, another the zoo med range and lastly the rep cal range.
> so in 3-4 months i will have a better idea.
> i personally wanted to use the rep cal range but to import it was not feasible with all the chams i have,but now it is available in the uk it is my 1st option we used the zoo med range as it was the closest i could match to the rep cal range.
> 
> like i say i will have more feedback in a few months:2thumb:


I will be interested in your findings. I was going to get the Repashy Calcium Plus but then found out that I need to be careful using this with the montane species so I thought that I would stick with what seems to work for me, especially with regards to raising the Hoehnelli babies.


----------



## colinm

Iwantone said:


> I will be interested in your findings. I was going to get the Repashy Calcium Plus but then found out that I need to be careful using this with the montane species so I thought that I would stick with what seems to work for me, especially with regards to raising the Hoehnelli babies.


Why do you say this?


----------



## Iwantone

colinm said:


> Why do you say this?


Because it has not been tested long term on them and there is not enough feedback gathered as of yet.


----------



## colinm

I took one of my female Jacksons to the vet this week.I was worried about over supplementation and he told me that orally you can only overdose with Vitamin A.


----------



## benton1576

colinm said:


> I took one of my female Jacksons to the vet this week.I was worried about over supplementation and he told me that orally you can only overdose with Vitamin A.


Thats bollox mate, You can overdose with all suppliments except calcium. Too much of anything causes problems, even in humans. Best to stick to whats tried, tested and proven.

Jamie, I think your trial with the different products will need to be done a few times before you can make a judgement on what works best. I say this because as you know, some clutches grow faster etc than others. If the same result was shown over a few clutches then I would consider that a fair trial!


----------



## colinm

I asked him specifically and he said that orally you only can only overdose on Vitamin A .Obviously if you eat jars of any vitamin I would assume that you can but I take it that he thought that I wouldn`t be doing that.If you inject vitamins they can overdose.

I was always led to believe that you can particularly overdose with D3 orally but he said thats impossible.I had a discussion with Allen Repashy on here and he told me the same,although I was told and have read the same.


----------



## Iwantone

colinm said:


> I asked him specifically and he said that orally you only can only overdose on Vitamin A .Obviously if you eat jars of any vitamin I would assume that you can but I take it that he thought that I wouldn`t be doing that.If you inject vitamins they can overdose.
> 
> I was always led to believe that you can particularly overdose with D3 orally but he said thats impossible.I had a discussion with Allen Repashy on here and he told me the same,although I was told and have read the same.


Allen Repashy said (with regards to the Repashy Calcium Plus) 'For montane species, a conservative approach is best until we can gather a lot of feedback from people working with these species'. If you definately can't overdose then why adopt a conservative approach?


----------



## colinm

He was talikng generally not specifically to montane chameleons.

So what vitamins are you worried with overdosing and what leads chameleon keepers to think this?

I am not trying to cause an argument I am generally interested because I feel that part of my problem with my Jacksons was under dosing of vitamins because I have read so much about it on various forums.


----------



## Jakenicholls

Have just bought an umbrella plant for £2.99 from aldi, seems healthy! just need to repot it and change soil now. they also had ficus plants for 2.99 but none seemed healthy enough


----------



## Iwantone

colinm said:


> He was talikng generally not specifically to montane chameleons.
> 
> So what vitamins are you worried with overdosing and what leads chameleon keepers to think this?
> 
> I am not trying to cause an argument I am generally interested because I feel that part of my problem with my Jacksons was under dosing of vitamins because I have read so much about it on various forums.


I'm not arguing either :2thumb: that was 'exactly' what he quoted me when I asked a very specific question with regards to often I would need to dust my Hoehnellis food with Calcium Plus if I bought some. He also recommended *not* to use any other supplement but just to use Calcium Plus and reduce the frequency to maybe once or twice a week (on adults). Once Calcium Plus has been tried over a longer period of time on montane species then they can come up with a more concrete recommendation. 

I've decided to stick with what I'm using until then. :lol2:

I was concerned that it contains D3 and potentially overdosing on that.


----------



## Chameleoco

benton1576 said:


> Thats bollox mate, You can overdose with all suppliments except calcium. Too much of anything causes problems, even in humans. Best to stick to whats tried, tested and proven.
> 
> Jamie, I think your trial with the different products will need to be done a few times before you can make a judgement on what works best. I say this because as you know, some clutches grow faster etc than others. If the same result was shown over a few clutches then I would consider that a fair trial!





Yes of course, i know that the zoo med is stable with arcadia lights as i have tried and tested this for years as for the repashy i only started to use this 6 months ago so yet to make a judgement on it.
And as for the rep cal like i said before this would of been my 1st choice but was not readily available here but has been tried and tested for years along side zoo med repti sun 5%'s by all the top breeders in the states.

I am only doing this for my personal research to see what works best for me.: victory:


----------



## colinm

Iwantone said:


> I was concerned that it contains D3 and potentially overdosing on that.


See from a novice chameleon keepers point of view I find it strange that the montane species can overdose from D3.Whilst they may live in canopies the suns rays will be very strong near the equator and you would think that they would have a sizeable dose of D3.I know with my Phelsuma and Lacertids that it is particularly important for young and females.

For years I have kept dartfrogs and I am learning that chameleons are the lizard equivalent of dartfrogs.There seem to be so many theories and counter theories and some of the information on the American sites seems downright rubbish.


----------



## kopstar

Supplements are something that I've struggled to understand without knowledge of absorpbtion etc. The thing that puzzles me most is why the emphasis is placed on dusting food. Food intake, amount of dusting, feeding regularity etc are all variables that seem difficult to control to me. I've always wondered why supplements are not given in liquid form via drinking water which is far easier to control the dose.

I'm sure someone on here can give me the definitive reason?


----------



## Iwantone

colinm said:


> See from a novice chameleon keepers point of view I find it strange that the montane species can overdose from D3.Whilst they may live in canopies the suns rays will be very strong near the equator and you would think that they would have a sizeable dose of D3.I know with my Phelsuma and Lacertids that it is particularly important for young and females.
> 
> For years I have kept dartfrogs and I am learning that chameleons are the lizard equivalent of dartfrogs.There seem to be so many theories and counter theories and some of the information on the American sites seems downright rubbish.


Maybe someone else can comment on that as I can't answer that one lol. I find it difficult to know what to believe as you are right about all the theories and counter theories. No wonder people get confused.


----------



## Bradley

With regards to D3 in the wild. The chameleons would get all their D3 from the sun but they do not absorb any more than they need. With supplements we put it directly into the bosy which means alot more is absorbed even if the chameleon doesnt need it.


----------



## colinm

Thats what I have thought for the past thirty years but thats not what the vet said,I assume he knows what he is talking about as hes a specialist reptile vet.


----------



## Iwantone

colinm said:


> Thats what I have thought for the past thirty years but thats not what the vet said,I assume he knows what he is talking about as hes a specialist reptile vet.


Hmm very odd. I have never heard his theory before I must admit. Have you got another specialist vet you could go to to see what they say?


----------



## colinm

Unsfortunately not.He is the only one at the practice and reptile vets are few and far between.


----------



## benton1576

Balls to your personal research, your commited now and have to share! lol

Id love to know what you think is best mate, being that your probably the most reputable UK breeder on these forums that I know of. 



Chameleoco said:


> Yes of course, i know that the zoo med is stable with arcadia lights as i have tried and tested this for years as for the repashy i only started to use this 6 months ago so yet to make a judgement on it.
> And as for the rep cal like i said before this would of been my 1st choice but was not readily available here but has been tried and tested for years along side zoo med repti sun 5%'s by all the top breeders in the states.
> 
> I am only doing this for my personal research to see what works best for me.: victory:


----------



## Iwantone

colinm said:


> Unsfortunately not.He is the only one at the practice and reptile vets are few and far between.


I know exactly what you mean. I don't have one anywhere near me either that I know of. For treatment (eg after having faecal samples analysed) I have had to consult with my local vet who consults with a reptile specialist to organise the treatment. If I had a problem with any of my reptiles so that they actually needed to be seen by a vet then I would have to travel quite a long way.


----------



## Iwantone

benton1576 said:


> Balls to your personal research, your commited now and have to share! lol
> 
> Id love to know what you think is best mate, being that your probably the most reputable UK breeder on these forums that I know of.


Ditto. :lol2:


----------



## benton1576

colinm said:


> Unsfortunately not.He is the only one at the practice and reptile vets are few and far between.


I think you need to look at finding a new vet, theres no way on earth he should be saying you cant overdose on vits. If that was the case, then why is there suppliment schedules to stick too, and why does everyone say not to give too much D3, Vit A etc etc. Hes talking a load of food waste excreted from your bottom!!! lol

If you choose to listen to him, your gonna kill your chameleon.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

The whole supplementation thing is a nightmare!

It is entirely possible to kill your reptiles regardless of species or type by over providing synthetic supplements. These are fat soluble vitamins that can and do build up in the livers of our animals where they are processed. Going back to the wild animal which we should always do I can't think of a single reptile that obtains artificial supplements? They do however obtain vitamins and minerals from the extreme variations of diet that they actively and knowingly seek out, and of course they benefit from what ever that prey source has been consuming. They obtain vitamin D3 as part of the natural D3 cycle after exposure to natural sunlight and have developed ways of producing, assimilating and excreting these chemicals and hormones. This is an apex animal at the peak of development!!!

Now as reptile lovers we MUST supplement the diets of our captive animals as we are not able to re-create the wild diet and the offerings from the livefood
farms are so poor in variety and quality I feel!

But...... You must write the supplement brands! We as a group of keepers must deluge these brands with requests of how to work out how much to provide. No one seems to be able to say that this certain species of this age and at the weight with your lighting system fitted at that particular height need this many grams or milligrams a day!! Eventually they will realise that we are now all working together to increase and improve our captive systems. The reptile keeping community is no longer a group of greasy teenage boys with a weird animal forced to live in an un-enriched box. No we are highly educated and have animal welfare and dare I say in the truest sense of the word the animals rights at heart. Let's not be robbed off with " sprinkle this magic powder on your livefoods every day and it will be great" 10-1 it won't!!

We MUST have this information or seriously risk limiting breeding capabilities and causing bin and liver disease that cannot be cured!

Yes it is that serious.

As a pioneering lighting company we publish the true outputs of our lamps, with our lighting guide we have even published the best info that we can obtain to show likely, average U.V indexes per species and how to obtain this in the height viv that you have. This ensures that your animal is receiving the very best of what science can provide.

You cannot over provide safe U.V if it is fitted correctly and at the right height. Eyes would be protected and the animal would be able to self-regulate it's own exposure and excrete ALL over internal production!!

I urge all reptile keepers to write to these brands and have the science and efficacy of their brand explained.

If you are at all concerned please let me know, if I can help I certainly will.

So to conclude your lighting system MUST be adequate and set up correctly to YOUR animals needs. Supplements ARE essential in our variety and nutrient poor industry but we MUST know what we are pumping into our beloved animals.

We recommend vet ark products simply because you can get on the phone and speak to a human that actually has some reptile and product knowledge, not just a brand selling powders to make money.


John.


----------



## Chameleoco

what John says is right,we shouldn'nt be relying on powders,they should be used as a boost the insects should be getting all relevant vitamins through,gutloading a big variety of veg,fruit,flowers,seeds,honey. this way the supps are net needed as much then your cham will break it down naturally, there will never be a set guide line on how much an when the best to use..
Chameleons cant transform beta carotene into vitamin A and therefore need it as the actual vitamin A before it enters the body.


Vitamin A Deficiencies in Chameleons: Signs, Treatment, and Prevention

cheers
jamie


----------



## colinm

John its very hard for us hobbyists to know what to believe or which brand to use.

Certain products come into vogue ( I am sure with good marketing) and you will hear about the success if people use them.some products will have the "kitchen sink " of all things thrown in to make them look better.Unfortunately we are not biologists and chemists so we have to believe what we are told or read.

One manufacturer told be quite categorically that it was not possible to overdose with oral D3 (not related to chameleons but lizards in general).Then I was shouted down from the treetops when I asked why this is the case( as from a laymans point of view what is the point of using it)and why it was better than other brands.The only answer that I got was that all the top breeders had better results.

We try to do the best for our pets but the nutrition is poorly understood and its nice to see someone like you show an interest.


----------



## kopstar

I'm more interested in the best way to ensure correct nutrition rather than the brand. I'm not comfortable with dusting powdered vitamins and minerals and never have been but don't know a better way.

I personally need to learn more about how a chameleon's metabolism works and I'd be more than willing to get involved in any research providing it helps us understand more and improve how we care for our animals.


----------



## Craig050581

*Viv build*

Morning all, I'm after building my own viv like a reptibreeze and I was wondering if anyone knows a supplier that sells the screen frame? I think it's what they use to make fly screens.


----------



## benton1576

Craig050581 said:


> Morning all, I'm after building my own viv like a reptibreeze and I was wondering if anyone knows a supplier that sells the screen frame? I think it's what they use to make fly screens.


If you manage to find out let me know. I know you can buy it on German Ebay but it doesnt have aluminium screen.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

It's all about the wild animal, our published quote is "all the secrets of captive care are hidden in the wild animal" I so belive this, the wild animals can show us so much and help us set power gradients, photoperiods, seasonal variances and diets!

If you have fed your chams on bluebottles you see a totally different behaviour don't you!

Gutloading is far more valuble than dusting, this is a thought pattern that I'm really comming round to. I think if we can demand more variety fro the livefood farms at a higher quality we will certainly push reptile keeping to the next level!

I have taken reptile lighting science to the very peak of what tech can allow and this has had a direct positive effect on many of your animals, but I will not stop here! I can confirm that I am already researching more and more groundbreaking science so that we can all stay ahead of the game and make reptile kerning more successful and more ethical than ever before.

My advice is "Bother" the suppliment brands! Force them to give you proven fact based answers. If they cannot move to a brand that can! Bother the livefood breeders, ask what's new and coming soon and how they rear and the nutrient value of the products that you buy...I would think you have a right to know.....after a while it will get through to them that we all need to know these things and should become normal!

John





kopstar said:


> I'm more interested in the best way to ensure correct nutrition rather than the brand. I'm not comfortable with dusting powdered vitamins and minerals and never have been but don't know a better way.
> 
> I personally need to learn more about how a chameleon's metabolism works and I'd be more than willing to get involved in any research providing it helps us understand more and improve how we care for our animals.


----------



## Craig050581

Our female we got from richaro1 at donny show. She's coming on well


----------



## Craig050581

benton1576 said:


> If you manage to find out let me know. I know you can buy it on German Ebay but it doesnt have aluminium screen.


I know you can get the mesh from eBay but I've looked on the web and am struggling find somewhere that sells the framing. Help needed please?


----------



## colinm

Chameleoco said:


> Vitamin A Deficiencies in Chameleons: Signs, Treatment, and Prevention
> 
> cheers
> jamie


An interesting article.I had some Lacerta shreiberi that had eye problems relating to lack of vitamin A .After feeding their crickets on a diet carrots it cleared up so it certainly works.


----------



## benton1576

Craig050581 said:


> I know you can get the mesh from eBay but I've looked on the web and am struggling find somewhere that sells the framing. Help needed please?


You managed to find aluminium screen on Ebay? are you referring to the silver screen? You want black mate, silver is too hard to see through, I know because my baby cages have silver screen on them. You could try order it from the US, thats what I was going to do but ended up not bothering. Theres a company in the UK that sells black aluminium screen but I havnt asked about the frame. I found them by google searching.


----------



## Jakenicholls

Have had some problems with dehydration with my panther has had some extremely orange urates from his poo, but have cleared it all up with a dripper, have started to hand-water him now and again aswell, back to normal : victory:


----------



## Dexterchameleon

nads said:


> :welcome:Yoo must post pic's when he arrives:2thumb:
> 
> Vicky


Here he is..





















Just a quick question.. He's been fine and seems to have settled well but he hasn't eaten since Friday.. Other than this He happily explores, rests and basks throughout the day. I've contacted the breeder today who said to hand feed him. I put my hand in his viv and waited for him to walk onto it which he did. I then held a cricket which he happily ate and again did this another 8 times. My question is.. Should I keep doing this or put the cricket in his Vivarium and try and get him to eat them in there? I want him to eat but obviously don't want to stress him out by keep handling him.. Although he goes on my hand willingly. He is always that lovely lime green colour and I've only seen him change colour the first time he went in his new home. He went a browny grey colour with green patches. thanks for your advice. X


----------



## Bradley

Dexterchameleon said:


> Here he is..
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Just a quick question.. He's been fine and seems to have settled well but he hasn't eaten since Friday.. Other than this He happily explores, rests and basks throughout the day. I've contacted the breeder today who said to hand feed him. I put my hand in his viv and waited for him to walk onto it which he did. I then held a cricket which he happily ate and again did this another 8 times. My question is.. Should I keep doing this or put the cricket in his Vivarium and try and get him to eat them in there? I want him to eat but obviously don't want to stress him out by keep handling him.. Although he goes on my hand willingly. He is always that lovely lime green colour and I've only seen him change colour the first time he went in his new home. He went a browny grey colour with green patches. thanks for your advice. X


I would try feeding him from a cup in his viv. I would be also letting some free in the viv. Make sure he is getting all his supplements too.


----------



## Dexterchameleon

I've had some free ones in there everyday.. Fresh gut loaded ones dusted in vitamins. I've taken them out at night though. I'll try putting them in a cup and see if that works.

Thanks.


----------



## benton1576

What a handsome little Veiled, I love his yellow eyes!

With regards to feeding, Bradley is spot on. Cup feed and a few free ranging should do the trick.



Dexterchameleon said:


> Here he is..
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Just a quick question.. He's been fine and seems to have settled well but he hasn't eaten since Friday.. Other than this He happily explores, rests and basks throughout the day. I've contacted the breeder today who said to hand feed him. I put my hand in his viv and waited for him to walk onto it which he did. I then held a cricket which he happily ate and again did this another 8 times. My question is.. Should I keep doing this or put the cricket in his Vivarium and try and get him to eat them in there? I want him to eat but obviously don't want to stress him out by keep handling him.. Although he goes on my hand willingly. He is always that lovely lime green colour and I've only seen him change colour the first time he went in his new home. He went a browny grey colour with green patches. thanks for your advice. X


----------



## Oski1

Dexterchameleon said:


> I've had some free ones in there everyday.. Fresh gut loaded ones dusted in vitamins. I've taken them out at night though. I'll try putting them in a cup and see if that works.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi mate is his basking spot light at the top?


----------



## Dexterchameleon

Yeah it is.. Just off centre to the right.


----------



## nads

Dexterchameleon said:


> Here he is..
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Just a quick question.. He's been fine and seems to have settled well but he hasn't eaten since Friday.. Other than this He happily explores, rests and basks throughout the day. I've contacted the breeder today who said to hand feed him. I put my hand in his viv and waited for him to walk onto it which he did. I then held a cricket which he happily ate and again did this another 8 times. My question is.. Should I keep doing this or put the cricket in his Vivarium and try and get him to eat them in there? I want him to eat but obviously don't want to stress him out by keep handling him.. Although he goes on my hand willingly. He is always that lovely lime green colour and I've only seen him change colour the first time he went in his new home. He went a browny grey colour with green patches. thanks for your advice. X


 What a little cutie:flrt:

Vicky


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Dexterchameleon said:


> Here he is..
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Just a quick question.. He's been fine and seems to have settled well but he hasn't eaten since Friday.. Other than this He happily explores, rests and basks throughout the day. I've contacted the breeder today who said to hand feed him. I put my hand in his viv and waited for him to walk onto it which he did. I then held a cricket which he happily ate and again did this another 8 times. My question is.. Should I keep doing this or put the cricket in his Vivarium and try and get him to eat them in there? I want him to eat but obviously don't want to stress him out by keep handling him.. Although he goes on my hand willingly. He is always that lovely lime green colour and I've only seen him change colour the first time he went in his new home. He went a browny grey colour with green patches. thanks for your advice. X



Aw hes so sweet :flrt:


----------



## samurai

Are there any chameleons that could live in a reptibreeze 16 x 16 x 30 H happily for their whole life? 

I am thinking of modifying it with some plastic to the back and sides, leaving the whole top and either most or all the front mesh. My house gets quite warm so I think the extra ventilation would be useful (I know they like humidity so I would cater for this) also the lighter weight of the cage. I would love a pygmy like rhampholeon spinosus or similar. I have a rub for a base so substarte and plants can be added. I also have a 12 x 12 x 18 exo terra but would prefer to offer more space. (i posted the same question on pygmy cham forum but no one answered yet  probably sick of similar questions)


----------



## Jakenicholls

could people supply me with photos of how they have their heat domes and UV bulbs ontop of their flex's please?


----------



## Bradley

samurai said:


> Are there any chameleons that could live in a reptibreeze 16 x 16 x 30 H happily for their whole life?
> 
> I am thinking of modifying it with some plastic to the back and sides, leaving the whole top and either most or all the front mesh. My house gets quite warm so I think the extra ventilation would be useful (I know they like humidity so I would cater for this) also the lighter weight of the cage. I would love a pygmy like rhampholeon spinosus or similar. I have a rub for a base so substarte and plants can be added. I also have a 12 x 12 x 18 exo terra but would prefer to offer more space. (i posted the same question on pygmy cham forum but no one answered yet  probably sick of similar questions)


It could work for the pygmys. You could keep a chamaeleo hoehnelii in there but personally I would go bigger.


----------



## Bradley

Jakenicholls said:


> could people supply me with photos of how they have their heat domes and UV bulbs ontop of their flex's please?


Here you go, not the best of pictures but gives you the idea.


----------



## Jakenicholls

Bradley said:


> Here you go, not the best of pictures but gives you the idea.
> image


Thanks, :2thumb:


----------



## kopstar

Bradley said:


> It could work for the pygmys. You could keep a chamaeleo hoehnelii in there but personally I would go bigger.


I'm not sure about pygmys in a reptibreeze. They need a constant level of humidity that would be hard maintain.


----------



## Iwantone

kopstar said:


> I'm not sure about pygmys in a reptibreeze. They need a constant level of humidity that would be hard maintain.


Ditto. Pygmies are best kept in a glass vivarium. I use the Exo Terras for mine and they do very well. 

I keep pairs of Hoehnelliis in 16 x 16 x 30s and they also do well. I do provide lots of vines for climbing and plenty of live foliage. I use corrotherm on 3 sides of the cage plus the bottom of the front panel as this helps with the humidity and also keeps the plastic tray in place.


----------



## Dexterchameleon

Bradley said:


> I would try feeding him from a cup in his viv. I would be also letting some free in the viv. Make sure he is getting all his supplements too.


I tried this today and it worked.. Eventually. I put a cup in his viv, I took one out and hand fed him within his viv...which he took straight away. I waited a little while and did it again and after that he realised what was in the cup and he happily ate.

He also drank from his leaves today so I think I've finally got a happy little guy who's settled in! 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## benton1576

Dexterchameleon said:


> I tried this today and it worked.. Eventually. I put a cup in his viv, I took one out and hand fed him within his viv...which he took straight away. I waited a little while and did it again and after that he realised what was in the cup and he happily ate.
> 
> He also drank from his leaves today so I think I've finally got a happy little guy who's settled in!
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Thats great news. Its always frustrating when you get a new cham and they dont eat for a while.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

If you have fed your chams on bluebottles you see a totally different behaviour don't you!

Can any body tell me why chams love flys so much my panther can eat his way through 50 blue bottles a day sometimes but then when no flys he only takes a few crix or locust a day madness


----------



## benton1576

Back up for sale now due to a total timewaster.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...are-1-2-proven-masoala.html?highlight=masoala


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> Back up for sale now due to a total timewaster.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...are-1-2-proven-masoala.html?highlight=masoala


So to be nosey but what other project are you funding for ? :mf_dribble:


----------



## benton1576

XtremeReptiles said:


> So to be nosey but what other project are you funding for ? :mf_dribble:


Haha, Im not now, I was going to be buying more Parsons this year but limited space has slammed that idea. :devil:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> Haha, Im not now, I was going to be buying more Parsons this year but limited space has slammed that idea. :devil:


You want to get some females i see : victory:


----------



## benton1576

XtremeReptiles said:


> You want to get some females i see : victory:


I did mate, but moving into my tiny house and getting the smallest room (wife wouldnt give me the loft which is converted!!!) Im having to put that on hold. Im actually selling my 2 Parsonii juvis as well. Thats how bad it is. Ill just be working with 3 panther locales.


----------



## Chameleoco

batesysbikes said:


> If you have fed your chams on bluebottles you see a totally different behaviour don't you!
> 
> Can any body tell me why chams love flys so much my panther can eat his way through 50 blue bottles a day sometimes but then when no flys he only takes a few crix or locust a day madness



aye up dude it beacuse they have not as much nutritional value and are gutloaded with veg;-0 how ya chams getting on?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> I did mate, but moving into my tiny house and getting the smallest room (wife wouldnt give me the loft which is converted!!!) Im having to put that on hold. Im actually selling my 2 Parsonii juvis as well. Thats how bad it is. Ill just be working with 3 panther locales.


It's not all doom and gloom mate you still have 3 different panther locales to work with : victory:. I know how you feel i've been left with the smallest room but instead i am having a loft converstion and getting that room :no1:. So that means more room for me (animals i've already got getting upgrades) not really interested in getting any animals atm, not until next year anyway :lol2:


----------



## benton1576

XtremeReptiles said:


> It's not all doom and gloom mate you still have 3 different panther locales to work with : victory:. I know how you feel i've been left with the smallest room but instead i am having a loft converstion and getting that room :no1:. So that means more room for me (animals i've already got getting upgrades) not really interested in getting any animals atm, not until next year anyway :lol2:


Ok, rub it in! lol.

I tried my hardest to get the loft conversion but my wife was having none of it. My daughter is spoiled and has a lot of toys, so the loft his her bedroom/playroom. Perhaps when shes older we can get rid of all her toys, buy her a TV and xbox and move me in! lol :2thumb:


----------



## samurai

Thanks for the info, I had a feeling pygmys in a reptibreeze would be an issue, even though I read about spinosus needing the ventilation of a mesh top and 1/2 of one side on chameleon ezine so thought may have been ok. I think I will stick to the small exo for a pygmy as that has 2 vents anyway.

I am now reaserching Heohnelliis which is proving a bit confusing with so much contradicting info about but they look great. Are they hardy or hard to care for as I've seen sites say opposing things, also about them living outside year round (our weather is awful most of the time you never know what it will be like from one day to the next)?


----------



## Iwantone

samurai said:


> Thanks for the info, I had a feeling pygmys in a reptibreeze would be an issue, even though I read about spinosus needing the ventilation of a mesh top and 1/2 of one side on chameleon ezine so thought may have been ok. I think I will stick to the small exo for a pygmy as that has 2 vents anyway.
> 
> I am now reaserching Heohnelliis which is proving a bit confusing with so much contradicting info about but they look great. Are they hardy or hard to care for as I've seen sites say opposing things, also about them living outside year round (our weather is awful most of the time you never know what it will be like from one day to the next)?


I keep a trio of pygmies in a 30 x 30 x 45 and the babies in a nano. You could go a little bigger if you have space but I have had no issues with keeping and breeding them in this size viv.

If you want help researching the Hoehnellis feel free to pm me and I can answer any questions you need to ask as I keep and breed these. You are right that there is a lot of contradicting advice on them. At the moment I have 11 and one of my females is gravid so there are more on the way. Personally I don't find them any more difficult to keep than my panther and I keep mine indoors although maybe I've just been lucky. I know that Sweetcorn keeps hers outside a lot of the time so that can also work successfully. 

I spend a lot of time on the babies and so far so good. I use very good gutloads for my insects and I am convinced that this must also help.


----------



## NBLADE

might aswell put some of my cham pics up lol


----------



## pinktoetarantula

*Johnstons Chameleon has laid eggs *

One of my Johnstons chameleon has just laid 13 eggs.....any advice appreciated...

I have put them in pots with lids, on about an inch of damp perlite and in an incubator at 23/24 degrees.....Just hoping it works....

Its really hard to find specific information on this species, so if anyone has experience with this species please share!!


----------



## samurai

Iwantone said:


> I keep a trio of pygmies in a 30 x 30 x 45 and the babies in a nano. You could go a little bigger if you have space but I have had no issues with keeping and breeding them in this size viv.
> 
> If you want help researching the Hoehnellis feel free to pm me and I can answer any questions you need to ask as I keep and breed these. You are right that there is a lot of contradicting advice on them. At the moment I have 11 and one of my females is gravid so there are more on the way. Personally I don't find them any more difficult to keep than my panther and I keep mine indoors although maybe I've just been lucky. I know that Sweetcorn keeps hers outside a lot of the time so that can also work successfully.
> 
> I spend a lot of time on the babies and so far so good. I use very good gutloads for my insects and I am convinced that this must also help.


Thanks again


----------



## Iwantone

samurai said:


> Thanks again


No problems.


----------



## Iwantone

NBLADE said:


> might aswell put some of my cham pics up lol


How many Hoehnellis do you have? Nice to see someone else keeping them. :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Iwantone said:


> How many Hoehnellis do you have? Nice to see someone else keeping them. :2thumb:


They were imports and were in Coldblooded reptile shop. Didnt stay long though nor did the Jacksons!


----------



## NBLADE

Iwantone said:


> How many Hoehnellis do you have? Nice to see someone else keeping them. :2thumb:


As bradley said, we had 4 adult pairs come in to work, and around 10 babies, but they were sold out quickly.


----------



## Iwantone

Bradley said:


> They were imports and were in Coldblooded reptile shop. Didnt stay long though nor did the Jacksons!





NBLADE said:


> As bradley said, we had 4 adult pairs come in to work, and around 10 babies, but they were sold out quickly.


I bet they went quickly. I never see either of them around here, it's a shame.


----------



## Bradley

Iwantone said:


> I bet they went quickly. I never see either of them around here, it's a shame.


Most shops could obtain them from EuroRep as they bught a shipment in of them.


----------



## benton1576

Last 2 Nosy Faly up for sale. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...1-1-nosy-faly-babies.html?highlight=nosy+Faly

Its not everyday you find good Faly in the UK so grab these fast.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

benton1576 said:


> Last 2 Nosy Faly up for sale.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...1-1-nosy-faly-babies.html?highlight=nosy+Faly
> 
> Its not everyday you find good Faly in the UK so grab these fast.


Aw by the looks of that one the babies will be beautiful :flrt: GLWTS :2thumb:


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Chameleoco said:


> aye up dude it beacuse they have not as much nutritional value and are gutloaded with veg;-0 how ya chams getting on?


Getting on good now mate. The 6 month old is still very shy but getting better all the time I added lots more plantage. The female is a pig and so is the other I required. They all in Repti breeze now just wanting a few more different locales. Got a few more cages to fill am busy working on a reptile room. Am in the process of pricing the room up it will easly house 8 large Repti breeze and 5 xlarge. The room is all painted out and the benches are fitted and the drainage is sorted to just the rest to sort. How's the madness that is chameloco??


----------



## MuJi

*Helmut*

Meet Helmut the big guy


----------



## benton1576

MuJi said:


> Meet Helmut the big guy
> 
> View attachment 64055


Theres no way thats the Parsonii you picked up last year!!! Is it? Such a huge and handsome guy.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Some updated pics taken of george this morning.


----------



## MuJi

benton1576 said:


> Theres no way thats the Parsonii you picked up last year!!! Is it? Such a huge and handsome guy.


Ha! No No No!! helmut is dwarfed by our female we picked up in September :smile:


----------



## benton1576

Wow, really! I wish I didnt cool mine down now! Wanna buy some Faly? lol


----------



## jojothefirst

Can anyone recommend a good drainage pipe system?
Something like this: Pollywog

.......but cheaper!

Cant find anything else in UK.


----------



## benton1576

This may be your last chance to get a Nosy Faly from Storms line. These are going to the show tomorrow in Norfolk. If anyone is interested in them and the distance was putting you off, you can arrange to collect them from there but I need to know ASAP as I dont imagine they will be there long! Ill check back later. Unfortunately I will not be there, but a friend of mine is taking them for me. I can arrange for him to meet you if you want them. Please PM me. 1st come 1st served.


----------



## Jakenicholls

found this video of steve irwin on chameleons, some might be interested.. hes extremely enthusiastic haha :2thumb: 

The crocodile hunter - Reptiles of the lost continent part 5 - YouTube


----------



## Jakenicholls

How do i prevent nose-rub? I've put my panther in his new reptibreeze and has started to rub his nose up against the metal mesh, as if he cant see that theres a barrier there and trying to get out..


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Jakenicholls said:


> How do i prevent nose-rub? I've put my panther in his new reptibreeze and has started to rub his nose up against the metal mesh, as if he cant see that theres a barrier there and trying to get out..


Put some trelis there and attach by using thread that's what i would do : victory:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Hi guys 

I'm about to buy repashy superpig online but before I do I would like to no if this stuff actually works? By looking on the web there's quite a few people saying this stuff doesn't work and as its not cheap I dont want to be wasting money. 

It's for all of my panthers ( including 1 female ambilobe gravid ) and also for 3 rankins dragons ( 3 months old ) 

Any info would be great


----------



## Jakenicholls

XtremeReptiles said:


> Put some trelis there and attach by using thread that's what i would do : victory:


ive already done that on the back and left and right side, but he wont understand he can't get out, hes not doing it vigorously or constantly, just a few tries and moves on, its just id rather this not escalate into anything worse!


----------



## benton1576

Jakenicholls said:


> ive already done that on the back and left and right side, but he wont understand he can't get out, hes not doing it vigorously or constantly, just a few tries and moves on, its just id rather this not escalate into anything worse!


The only thing I can advise would be to put a visual barrier there that he can clearly see.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Jakenicholls said:


> ive already done that on the back and left and right side, but he wont understand he can't get out, hes not doing it vigorously or constantly, just a few tries and moves on, its just id rather this not escalate into anything worse!


What about an even larger viv?:2thumb:


----------



## Jakenicholls

XtremeReptiles said:


> What about an even larger viv?:2thumb:


haha, I contemplated free ranging him for a while, but then the negatives outweighed the positives unfortunatley,


----------



## Jakenicholls

benton1576 said:


> The only thing I can advise would be to put a visual barrier there that he can clearly see.


If it carries on, ill try putting a shower curtain (or similar material) in front. thanks for the help :2thumb:


----------



## nads

Had my bubba 2 weeks now and he's doing great,he's sooo cute..
"Midge"
















:flrt:
Vicky


----------



## benton1576

nads said:


> Had my bubba 2 weeks now and he's doing great,he's sooo cute..
> "Midge"
> image
> image
> :flrt:
> Vicky


Hes looking great! I was actually just about to message you and ask how he was doing! lol. :2thumb:


----------



## nads

benton1576 said:


> Hes looking great! I was actually just about to message you and ask how he was doing! lol. :2thumb:


 This last week he's really come on )eating like a little pig,very good at hiding thou,everyday i'm convinced he's vanished:gasp:then i see his little face peeping from behind a leaf:flrt:
Vicky


----------



## benton1576

nads said:


> This last week he's really come on )eating like a little pig,very good at hiding thou,everyday i'm convinced he's vanished:gasp:then i see his little face peeping from behind a leaf:flrt:
> Vicky


Thats great news. Im glad hes doing so well. Look at all that blue!!!

I had a nightmare trying to keep tabs on them, theyre fantastic at hiding! lol I cant believe theres still 2 of these that havnt been sold yet, seems nobody wants top quality Faly these days. :gasp:


----------



## nads

benton1576 said:


> Thats great news. Im glad hes doing so well. Look at all that blue!!!
> 
> I had a nightmare trying to keep tabs on them, theyre fantastic at hiding! lol I cant believe theres still 2 of these that havnt been sold yet, seems nobody wants top quality Faly these days. :gasp:


 Can't believe you still have 1.1 I have seriously been thinking of having a female off you too,buuut,i must be good...If you want to send me a little pressi thou:whistling2:More Dubias in exchange:lol2:
Vicky


----------



## benton1576

nads said:


> Can't believe you still have 1.1 I have seriously been thinking of having a female off you too,buuut,i must be good...If you want to send me a little pressi thou:whistling2:More Dubias in exchange:lol2:
> Vicky


I would love to send a female down fro you, but if they dont sell I think Im just gonna keep them for next year and get another unrelated female. If I get any more Dubias, Im gonna need to get them their own room, these things breed like crazy!!! there must be over 200 babies in there right now, I just cant feed them off quick enough. lol


----------



## Oski1

I just logged into my Photobucket account, so I thought I would add a few older pics of my chamelons, I may of posted these before so sorry if I have

















































































































:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## nads

Oski1 said:


> I just logged into my Photobucket account, so I thought I would add a few older pics of my chamelons, I may of posted these before so sorry if I have
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> imageimage
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


 Fantastic collection:flrt:

Vicky


----------



## Reptile Stef

Absolutely stunning loving the colours on the ambilobe ( bottom picture. ) wish mine were that colourful :devil:


----------



## benton1576

Reptile Stef said:


> Absolutely stunning loving the colours on the ambilobe ( bottom picture. ) wish mine were that colourful :devil:


You mean the Ampiskiana right? lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Reptile Stef

:lol2: my bad thought it was a ambilobe. :lol2:


----------



## Violent Pixie

*Nosey Mitsio Panther*

Hello All,

My first post!

Hopefully I have managed to successfully attach pictures of my lovely Gomez.


----------



## Bradley

Violent Pixie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My first post!
> 
> Hopefully I have managed to successfully attach pictures of my lovely Gomez.
> 
> 
> image
> image
> image


Stunning mitsio!


----------



## Reptile Stef

Cracker


----------



## Jakenicholls

amazing colours! :2thumb:


----------



## Oski1

Female Minor!
My Favorite chameleon I have


----------



## williamsom

Oski1 said:


> Female Minor!
> My Favorite chameleon I have
> 
> image
> image


Wow and wow thats all


----------



## Iwantone

Oski1 said:


> Female Minor!
> My Favorite chameleon I have
> 
> image
> image


I want one lol.


----------



## Oski1

My Male!:2thumb:


----------



## Iwantone

I will have some 4 month old Von Hohnels chameleons ready for sale beginning of August. Pm me for details.


----------



## Iwantone

A few pics of my most recent Hoehnellii babies, not quite 4 months old yet.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Hi all,

Dont show my face here much being a monitor lizard keeper.
But a while back I put up a pic of the baby panthers I aquired (if anyone remembers :lol2: ).
Just thought i would do a little update as they are starting to grow now and showing some really vibrant colors :2thumb:
Pics dont do them justice!!! :devil:

Baby 1









Baby 2









Welcome any comments : victory:


----------



## nads

Iwantone said:


> A few pics of my most recent Hoehnellii babies, not quite 4 months old yet.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Beautiful healthy babies:flrt:

Vicky


----------



## nads

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Dont show my face here much being a monitor lizard keeper.
> But a while back I put up a pic of the baby panthers I aquired (if anyone remembers :lol2: ).
> Just thought i would do a little update as they are starting to grow now and showing some really vibrant colors :2thumb:
> Pics dont do them justice!!! :devil:
> 
> Baby 1
> image
> 
> Baby 2
> image
> 
> Welcome any comments : victory:


 They are looking good Dean,nice colours coming through and growing well..:2thumb:

Vicky


----------



## Dean Cheetham

nads said:


> They are looking good Dean,nice colours coming through and growing well..:2thumb:
> 
> Vicky


Thanks Vicky :2thumb:


----------



## Iwantone

nads said:


> Beautiful healthy babies:flrt:
> 
> Vicky


Thank you. X


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Iwantone said:


> A few pics of my most recent Hoehnellii babies, not quite 4 months old yet.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Nice looking healthy babies and what a wonderful cham species (never kept myself but will be on the wishlist for the future : victory



Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Dont show my face here much being a monitor lizard keeper.
> But a while back I put up a pic of the baby panthers I aquired (if anyone remembers :lol2: ).
> Just thought i would do a little update as they are starting to grow now and showing some really vibrant colors :2thumb:
> Pics dont do them justice!!! :devil:
> 
> Baby 1
> image
> 
> Baby 2
> image
> 
> Welcome any comments : victory:


Glad the little ones are coming through for you Dean (especially love the colours of the 2nd baby have you got a pair coming through :mf_dribble. I take it that they have started eating now :whistling2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

XtremeReptiles said:


> Nice looking healthy babies and what a wonderful cham species (never kept myself but will be on the wishlist for the future : victory
> 
> 
> 
> Glad the little ones are coming through for you Dean (especially love the colours of the 2nd baby have you got a pair coming through :mf_dribble. I take it that they have started eating now :whistling2:


Hi mate,
They are ment to be 100% male/female :2thumb:
oh and yes, they are both eating now : victory:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi mate,
> They are ment to be 100% male/female :2thumb:
> oh and yes, they are both eating now : victory:


That's good hear that they are eating, are they unrelated and what locale are they ?:whistling2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

XtremeReptiles said:


> That's good hear that they are eating, are they unrelated and what locale are they ?:whistling2:


:hmm: Not sure on that, but i can find out :2thumb:
They are red bar ambilobes :no1:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Dean Cheetham said:


> :hmm: Not sure on that, but i can find out :2thumb:
> They are red bar ambilobes :no1:


You should have some great colouration then from them then, especially the male :mf_dribble:. Here is my old red bar ambilobe at that 4 months.....










Also sorry to change the subject in a specific thread :blush:, but how are the monitors ?: victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

XtremeReptiles said:


> You should have some great colouration then from them then, especially the male :mf_dribble:. Here is my old red bar ambilobe at that 4 months.....
> 
> image
> 
> Also sorry to change the subject in a specific thread :blush:, but how are the monitors ?: victory:


They are all good bud, The adult ackies are living with a friend for the time being. The 2 adult green trees are doing great, 1 has tamed down nicely :2thumb:
The little male is now packing on the weight and starting to grow nicely!
I not going to rush to put them together, thinking next year perhaps : victory:
Beanie is doing awesome, hes so big now its unreal! and hes been on a locust and mealworm only diet :lol2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Dean Cheetham said:


> They are all good bud, The adult ackies are living with a friend for the time being. The 2 adult green trees are doing great, 1 has tamed down nicely :2thumb:
> The little male is now packing on the weight and starting to grow nicely!
> I not going to rush to put them together, thinking next year perhaps : victory:
> Beanie is doing awesome, hes so big now its unreal! and hes been on a locust and mealworm only diet :lol2:


It's sounds all good there, but why are the ackies living with someone else ?:gasp:


----------



## Iwantone

XtremeReptiles said:


> Nice looking healthy babies and what a wonderful cham species (never kept myself but will be on the wishlist for the future : victory


Thank you. :2thumb:


----------



## jojothefirst

My ambilobe from Muji, mr jingles line:

Only around 7 months old.

He doesnt like the camera









He did like seeing my female when I moved her to another viv though


----------



## benton1576

Violent Pixie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My first post!
> 
> Hopefully I have managed to successfully attach pictures of my lovely Gomez.
> 
> 
> image
> image
> image


Hes awesome! Where did he come from if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## ch5

ch5 said:


> An update...
> 
> I got a fecal sample done and it came back clear.
> 
> I knew something wasnt right with him so I took him to the vets for a blood test. The test has revealed he has an inverted Calcium to Phosphorus ratio. He is also fighting a kidney infection - whether there is any kind of kidney disease we don't know yet for sure until the infection clears. It would seem that the kidney problem has caused the inverted Calcium ratio as he receives UV and Calcium supplements with his food.
> 
> He is now on 5 weeks worth of antibiotics to be taken every 2nd day. Also he has some other medication to help his kidneys function better. He needs to go back for a blood test in about 4 weeks time to check his progress.
> 
> I am not 100% sure what has caused his illness, however, the only major recent changes I have made are implementing a 12% T5 tube using a reflector. Perhaps this, along side using Repashy Calcium Plus at each feed has meant an overdose of D3 for him which has taken its toll on his kidneys.
> 
> I have now dropped him to a 6% tube.
> 
> My fear is that the infection could be secondary to a disease, but only time will tell. Hopefully not.
> 
> We will be doing our very best to turn this around, fingers crossed....


I am glad to report that Ernie is on the mend and is improving week by week. He was checked over by the vet yesterday which had positive results. He still has a few more weeks of medication before repeating the blood sample. However all signs are looking good. His colours are back to normal, he is stronger and has also gained weight.

Here are a few pics of him from tonight...:2thumb:


















































*This is Ernie 5-6 weeks ago.....*


----------



## benton1576

Holy crap dude, that is one gorgeous Ambilobe!!! Please tell me you have a female for him from either Jamie (Chameleoco) or Julian (muji)!!!! That combination would make some amazing babies. :2thumb:

Good to hear hes on the mend, Im keeping my fingers crossed for you for a quick recovery.



ch5 said:


> I am glad to report that Ernie is on the mend and is improving week by week. He was checked over by the vet yesterday which had positive results. He still has a few more weeks of medication before repeating the blood sample. However all signs are looking good. His colours are back to normal, he is stronger and has also gained weight.
> 
> Here are a few pics of him from tonight...:2thumb:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> *This is Ernie 5-6 weeks ago.....*
> image


----------



## ch5

benton1576 said:


> Holy crap dude, that is one gorgeous Ambilobe!!! Please tell me you have a female for him from either Jamie (Chameleoco) or Julian (muji)!!!! That combination would make some amazing babies. :2thumb:
> 
> Good to hear hes on the mend, Im keeping my fingers crossed for you for a quick recovery.


Cheers mate. 

He is from the Mr Jingles line at Muji. He is a stunning animal with a perfect temperament. 

I don't have a female for him unfortunately but maybe one day...


----------



## Violent Pixie

Thanks - He is pretty special.
I got him from Lee @ Millennium Reptiles, he always has amazing Panther Chameleons.


----------



## nads

More baby pic's i'm afraid:blush:He's just too cute:flrt:
















Annnnd,growing!!!:2thumb:
Vicky


----------



## Violent Pixie

Lovely baby pics!

:2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

nads said:


> More baby pic's i'm afraid:blush:He's just too cute:flrt:
> image
> image
> Annnnd,growing!!!:2thumb:
> Vicky


He is turning out amazing, just like his dad. I may have to get him back on loan one day! :whistling2: lol

You should enter that second pic in the photo contest on cham forums, its a fantastic pic!!!


----------



## jojothefirst

ch5 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> He is from the Mr Jingles line at Muji. He is a stunning animal with a perfect temperament.
> 
> I don't have a female for him unfortunately but maybe one day...


My male is also from Mr jingles and I have a female from Bojo so hopefully the babies in the future from them will be awesome.

My male's temperament isnt so great though. Although some do say the nastier ones often look the best lol, dont know how true this is


----------



## Oski1

ch5 said:


> I am glad to report that Ernie is on the mend and is improving week by week. He was checked over by the vet yesterday which had positive results. He still has a few more weeks of medication before repeating the blood sample. However all signs are looking good. His colours are back to normal, he is stronger and has also gained weight.
> 
> Mate! He is absolutely stunning:2thumb:
> 
> :2thumb: That is one awesome panther!


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Hi everyone in the Chameleon thread. I would like to ask you all do you use dinofuel to gutload your insects for your chams, if so is it effective?


----------



## Violent Pixie

I tend to use a combination if Pro Rep Gutload - pro formula & fresh veggies.
They seem to just make a huge mess with the gutload but decimate the veggies!
Gomez is lovely and healthy so hopefully it's a good combo.


















:2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Violent Pixie said:


> I tend to use a combination if Pro Rep Gutload - pro formula & fresh veggies.
> They seem to just make a huge mess with the gutload but decimate the veggies!
> Gomez is lovely and healthy so hopefully it's a good combo.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> :2thumb:


Im already gutloading my livefood with fresh veg and also i give the dubias roach chow which they have along with fresh veggies and water crystal's also. On the chameleon forums everyone recommends this dinofuel as brings out you chams colours even more so just wondering.... Anyone got an opinion on dinofuel ?


----------



## benton1576

I use dinofuel raptor edition and IMO its a good additive to your fresh veg gutload. It does seem to make reds, yellows and orange a bit brighter, but that could also be a combination of good husbandry, lighting etc so I cant say for sure.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

nads said:


> More baby pic's i'm afraid:blush:He's just too cute:flrt:
> image
> image
> Annnnd,growing!!!:2thumb:
> Vicky


OMG!!! So dam cute!! :flrt:


----------



## benton1576

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> OMG!!! So dam cute!! :flrt:


Still 1.1 here if you want 1! lol


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

benton1576 said:


> Still 1.1 here if you want 1! lol



Lol! Would love one but aint got the time atm with our newborn but will in the future!


----------



## benton1576

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Lol! Would love one but aint got the time atm with our newborn but will in the future!


Congrats on the new addition!!!

These last 2 I have left are going to be the only ones I will ever have from this line as the sire is in Austria now. All I have until next year now is Masoala at £350 each ready at the end of September.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> I use dinofuel raptor edition and IMO its a good additive to your fresh veg gutload. It does seem to make reds, yellows and orange a bit brighter, but that could also be a combination of good husbandry, lighting etc so I cant say for sure.


Do you but it from kilgours chameleons?


----------



## kopstar

Suarez getting his new coat.


----------



## benton1576

XtremeReptiles said:


> Do you but it from kilgours chameleons?


Yes mate, it took about 2 weeks to get here. Well worth the money. Tom Kilgour is a great guy. He also does discount on bulk orders. If you decide to do that, give me a shout and Ill buy some from you.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> Yes mate, it took about 2 weeks to get here. Well worth the money. Tom Kilgour is a great guy. He also does discount on bulk orders. If you decide to do that, give me a shout and Ill buy some from you.


Alright mate, will let you know but ill buy a little abit first to try it out :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Spent all of yesterday splitting and setting the big flex up into 2 setups for the baby panthers :2thumb: Think they like it : victory:
Just need to get another uv tube so they dont have to share uv :no1:


----------



## Jakenicholls

Pretty excited, Leon just ate his very first full winged adult locust
























:2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Jakenicholls said:


> Pretty excited, Leon just ate his very first full winged adult locust
> image
> image
> image
> :2thumb:


Hahahahaha looks like he enjoyed that :2thumb:


----------



## Jakenicholls

he sure did! he wont even take a worm now, so its definitely filled him up! :no1:


----------



## Gar1on

Some pictures of my _Trioceros jacksonii xantholophus_... Just been moved to his new home so not a very happy chappy at the moment, but thought I would grab a few snaps.

New home, an extra large reptibreeze!


----------



## Reptile Stef

Guys what temperature do you keep your panthers eggs at in an incubator?


----------



## MuJi

jojothefirst said:


> My ambilobe from Muji, mr jingles line:
> 
> Only around 7 months old.
> 
> He doesnt like the camera
> image
> 
> He did like seeing my female when I moved her to another viv though
> image



Nice jingling eyes:2thumb:


----------



## MuJi

ch5 said:


> I am glad to report that Ernie is on the mend and is improving week by week. He was checked over by the vet yesterday which had positive results. He still has a few more weeks of medication before repeating the blood sample. However all signs are looking good. His colours are back to normal, he is stronger and has also gained weight.
> 
> Here are a few pics of him from tonight...:2thumb:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> *This is Ernie 5-6 weeks ago.....*
> image



Nice one Chris:2thumb: He looks like a different animal.


----------



## MuJi

nads said:


> More baby pic's i'm afraid:blush:He's just too cute:flrt:
> image
> image
> Annnnd,growing!!!:2thumb:
> Vicky



What a cutie:mf_dribble:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Need some advice on egg temperatures fellers.

:2thumb:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Female ambanja layed her 1st cluch today 22 eggs all nice a pure white.




















Got the temp at 75f and the humidity is 90% but it should go down abit as I've only just put them in incubator 

:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Reptile Stef said:


> Female ambanja layed her 1st cluch today 22 eggs all nice a pure white.
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Got the temp at 75f and the humidity is 90% but it should go down abit as I've only just put them in incubator
> 
> :2thumb:


I would keep between 76-78F and they should hatch in about 9 months.:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Gar1on said:


> Some pictures of my _Trioceros jacksonii xantholophus_... Just been moved to his new home so not a very happy chappy at the moment, but thought I would grab a few snaps.
> 
> New home, an extra large reptibreeze!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Stunning jackson!!!


----------



## Reptile Stef

Bradley said:


> I would keep between 76-78F and they should hatch in about 9 months.:2thumb:



Cheers dude, is it worth keeping the temp between 76-78f for 2 months then lowering it to bout 65f for 3 months then back up 76-78 for the rest of incubating?


----------



## benton1576

Reptile Stef said:


> Cheers dude, is it worth keeping the temp between 76-78f for 2 months then lowering it to bout 65f for 3 months then back up 76-78 for the rest of incubating?


I put mine through a diapause of a month at around 16c. Then into the incubator at 24c and mine hatch out in 6 months. Ive used this technique twice now and both times they hatched after 6 months from being laid.


----------



## Reptile Stef

benton1576 said:


> I put mine through a diapause of a month at around 16c. Then into the incubator at 24c and mine hatch out in 6 months. Ive used this technique twice now and both times they hatched after 6 months from being laid.


When should I lower the temp to 16c for the diapause mate?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Gar1on said:


> Some pictures of my _Trioceros jacksonii xantholophus_... Just been moved to his new home so not a very happy chappy at the moment, but thought I would grab a few snaps.
> 
> New home, an extra large reptibreeze!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Lovely jackson's chameleon i think it is fair to say this is the next cham on the list. I would have got one at kempton last year if it wasn't for going away :devil:


----------



## Gar1on

XtremeReptiles said:


> Lovely jackson's chameleon i think it is fair to say this is the next cham on the list. I would have got one at kempton last year if it wasn't for going away :devil:


They are brilliant, my own mini dinosaur!


----------



## chameleonkev

Reptile Stef said:


> When should I lower the temp to 16c for the diapause mate?


start at 16c then raise after a month


----------



## Reptile Stef

chameleonkev said:


> start at 16c then raise after a month



Would it matter if I change the temp now there been cooking at 24-25c for bout 4 hours now?


----------



## chameleonkev

I would thought so but I don't want to give you a direct answer then you lose your eggs, mine hatched today and there just in a pollybox in the wardrobe for the first month then I will add a little heat


----------



## chameleonkev

If I were going to drop the temp I would do it gradually one degree at a time just to be careful. I've never incubated my eggs this way either, it's a first for me but mark has recommended it and he must be pretty confident in it as half the eggs are his so he wouldn't say it if not


----------



## Reptile Stef

Emmm not sure what to do now..


----------



## chameleonkev

Id leave it if you had success that way in the past. Good luck with how ever you incubate your eggs


----------



## Reptile Stef

This is first time mate. Few people say incubate first at 24/25c for 2/3 months then drop the temp to 60/65 for 3 months then back up to 24/25 for the remainder of incubation. 

Not to sure what to do :devil:


----------



## benton1576

The diapause is used before you begin to inubate. It kick starts the eggs and once you put them into the incubator they start to develop. You dont have to do it, and can put them straight in the incubator but I did that with Ankaramy eggs and they took 10 months to hatch. 

Using the diapause method has made my eggs hatch in 6 months both times ive done it, with only 1 baby dying out of 26 so far. My Masoala hatched 2 weeks ago and I havnt lost a single one yet so theyre strong and healthy despite the quick incubation.

Im gonna continue to use this method as ive proved it works twice now. 16c for a month, then 24c for the remainder. Another tip is to not let the eggs get any water on them from condensation. I press a small dent into the vermiculite and rest the eggs in there so they dont move when i let the eggs breath once a month. I also slightly tip the box when i take them out so the condensation rolls to the edge of the lid away from the eggs. you can flick it gently once you tip it and the water droplets wont land on the eggs. If you need any help incubating please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Cheers mate. The humidity is 91% but there's no condensation as of yet and have been cooking since yesterday 4pm. The temp is between 74/76f should I just keep the eggs at this temp orf should I do a diapause abit later on?


----------



## benton1576

Reptile Stef said:


> Cheers mate. The humidity is 91% but there's no condensation as of yet and have been cooking since yesterday 4pm. The temp is between 74/76f should I just keep the eggs at this temp orf should I do a diapause abit later on?


If you already have them in at 74-76f (23-24c) I would personally leave them in there. Ive never taken them out once the incubation starts apart from when I had to transport mine from Germany but that was only for 13 hours and I kept them in my homemade polybox incubator to try to retain the heat.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Ok cool, how about the humidity is that right? Just abit concerned that there's no condensation.


----------



## Chameleoco

Morris and Kinky my two male Minors both coming on now:flrt:


----------



## Dan Trafford

I just wanted to share a bit of an experience which I find both exciting and educational at the same time. My cham King Louie II has finally (randomly and instantly) decided that I am not a threat anymore, and now instead of puffing up at the mere sight of me, he claws at the glass to come out. When I open the viv to feed or spray him he runs to the front to get out! I can't believe his instant change in mood it's fantastic. So anybody else who is having the same issue with their chams at about 4-8 months, they just might change their minds about you at about 9-10 months when they come out of 'puberty'!


----------



## bbassage69

That's wired my Cham was very similar and then one day it all flipped and he became extremely tame. Now, he sometimes prefers coming out rather than staying and zapping a few locusts. Must say it is very nice having a chameleon that's so tame.:2thumb:


----------



## Reptile Stef

benton1576 said:


> If you already have them in at 74-76f (23-24c) I would personally leave them in there. Ive never taken them out once the incubation starts apart from when I had to transport mine from Germany but that was only for 13 hours and I kept them in my homemade polybox incubator to try to retain the heat.



I spoke to Paul at my local reptile shop ( cold blooded ) in rainham Essex who breeds panthers and has been for a good few years and he said to change the temp to 17/18c for 3 months and then back up to 20/21c for the rest of incubation. This has been his method for years and all been good.


----------



## benton1576

Reptile Stef said:


> I spoke to Paul at my local reptile shop ( cold blooded ) in rainham Essex who breeds panthers and has been for a good few years and he said to change the temp to 17/18c for 3 months and then back up to 20/21c for the rest of incubation. This has been his method for years and all been good.


Whatever works for you. I know my method works as I have done it twice, other methods also work. Its down to personal choice really with these as they are so easy to incubate, so long as you start them low and raise the temps they will hatch. Mine always hatch in 6 months! :2thumb:


----------



## Reptile Stef

What I'm thinking of doing is leaving this cluch as they are and maybe if she lays a second cluch I'll try your method and see what happens.


----------



## CML

Thought I'd post these as interesting to see a bit how the tongue works;


----------



## Reptile Stef

Quality pictures mate, loving the headshot on the locust :no1:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Nice tongue shots :2thumb:


----------



## G.Moore

Hey

Just to jump in here (appologies). I had a chameleon some time ago, got a set up from a shop. It was a flexarium with a mercury lamp above, now what we didn't account for was how freezing our house is in winter and the only part of the enclosure that was up to temperature was directly under the lamp.

Since then I just accepted that I couldnt keep one but I find myself wanting once again.

I have seen some people keeping them in arboreal wood vivs with glass fronts, either with large vents or I saw one that used electric fans to get good air flow through the viv. Now I know there is some suggestion of the dangers of them damaging their tongues on the glass, but this aside... do you think fans would keep the worries of fungal and mould issues away?

Taa for your thaughts


----------



## Ama123

Anyone know of any catches that are ready to hatch in south west devon area plssssssss


----------



## Reptile Stef

Catches?


----------



## Ama123

It's this flippen pad unless I double check what I write it does it for you am sure there is something wrong husband says its my typin skills  
Meant to say does anyone know of any body who has some chameleon yemans ready to hatch soon in south west Devon area !!!!


----------



## Reptile Stef

:lol2: sorry no yem's just got some panther egg that are cooking still got a long wait tho she only layed them Sunday. :no1:


----------



## Ama123

Do you live this end of the world long wait even better he wanted to wait till after our holiday in sept doin no hurry I just wanted to find a breeder this end of the world 




Edited just seen your in Essex


----------



## Reptile Stef

This is what all my roaches, crickets, locust, mealworms, get before they get munched. 










My panthers & rankins love there food.

:2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

Reptile Stef said:


> :lol2: sorry no yem's just got some panther egg that are cooking still got a long wait tho she only layed them Sunday. :no1:


I hope you havnt got too many to sell, its a joke trying to sell them, everyone wants everything for nothing!!! Ive got 2 of the best faly in the UK for sale and nobody wants them, Ive even lowered the price until tomorrow and not a single PM or post. Im starting to wonder why I bothered finding the best examples of the locales I have. Next year, Im selling nothing. They can all go to Europe and the US and nobody gets fresh bloodlines to work with.


----------



## Reptile Stef

benton1576 said:


> I hope you havnt got too many to sell, its a joke trying to sell them, everyone wants everything for nothing!!! Ive got 2 of the best faly in the UK for sale and nobody wants them, Ive even lowered the price until tomorrow and not a single PM or post. Im starting to wonder why I bothered finding the best examples of the locales I have. Next year, Im selling nothing. They can all go to Europe and the US and nobody gets fresh bloodlines to work with.



At the minute she's only layed her 1st cluch of 22 not sure when she's gonna lay her second, are they really that hard to sell? You would think with your new bloodlines people should be jumping at them what's wrong with these people :devil:!


----------



## benton1576

Reptile Stef said:


> At the minute she's only layed her 1st cluch of 22 not sure when she's gonna lay her second, are they really that hard to sell? You would think with your new bloodlines people should be jumping at them what's wrong with these people :devil:!


Yeah, its crazy. Everybody wanted them when they couldnt have them, now Im home very few people seem interested, and I have mainly WC bloodlines, which are garaunteed not related to anything in the UK. I think from now on Im just gonna sell in Europe, the market out there is great for selling Chameleons, or just not breed at all and admire my locales by myself! :2thumb: Being honest, I think someone has stitched me up and discredited me somehow as I had a lot of interest until I came home from Germany, then nothing.


----------



## Bradley

Panthers seem to have dropped in price alot. My local shop sells males and females or £175 and the breeder closest to me sells at £120. I bought my male sambava for £245 2 years ago!


----------



## Reptile Stef

That's how much I payed for my males 2/3 years ago fom cold blooded. When mine eventually hatch ( fingers crossed ) id be happy to sell mine for about £80/£100. As long as they go to good homes. Cold blooded said there have some off me not to sure how much there give me though.


----------



## benton1576

Reptile Stef said:


> That's how much I payed for my males 2/3 years ago fom cold blooded. When mine eventually hatch ( fingers crossed ) id be happy to sell mine for about £80/£100. As long as they go to good homes. Cold blooded said there have some off me not to sure how much there give me though.


See thats the problem, breeders lower their prices and it doesnt matter how good your bloodlines are, people will go to the cheapest place as theyre just not interested in good bloodlines. :devil: They just want a brightly coloured panther chameleon for as little as possible. Ive purposely chosen the best bloodlines to breed mine with to produce 100% pure locales, but it doesnt interest anyone when they can get one of less standard for £80. Thats why its off to Europe and the US with mine, the money is better as they appreciate the efforts gone to to keep them pure and will pay the money for them. I might take a few pre-orders if people are interested, but I dont think Ill waste my time advertising once theyre ready, Ill just send them straight off. Its a damned shame really as in a couple of years time theres not gonna be any pure locales left in the UK the way people are so willing to breed anything.


----------



## Chameleoco

:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Chameleoco

Booked in for a 10 hr tattoo of this guy on Monday:devil:cant wait:2thumb:


----------



## Neoki

Reptile Stef said:


> This is what all my roaches, crickets, locust, mealworms, get before they get munched.
> 
> image
> 
> My panthers & rankins love there food.
> 
> :2thumb:


I have the Calcium Plus and also the Superload. What is the Superpig like?


----------



## Neoki

What a Tat


----------



## GAD58Y

Chameleoco said:


> Booked in for a 10 hr tattoo of this guy on Monday:devil:cant wait:2thumb:


looking forward to seeing some pics when its finished mate,whos doing your tattoo?


graeme


----------



## GAD58Y

benton1576 said:


> See thats the problem, breeders lower their prices and it doesnt matter how good your bloodlines are, people will go to the cheapest place as theyre just not interested in good bloodlines. :devil: They just want a brightly coloured panther chameleon for as little as possible. Ive purposely chosen the best bloodlines to breed mine with to produce 100% pure locales, but it doesnt interest anyone when they can get one of less standard for £80. Thats why its off to Europe and the US with mine, the money is better as they appreciate the efforts gone to to keep them pure and will pay the money for them. I might take a few pre-orders if people are interested, but I dont think Ill waste my time advertising once theyre ready, Ill just send them straight off. Its a damned shame really as in a couple of years time theres not gonna be any pure locales left in the UK the way people are so willing to breed anything.


i have to agree with you mark,people are just interested in a cheap chameleon now and it doesnt matter what bloodlines they are.people will struggle to find pure locales in two or three years time,i personally would only buy from a couple of great breeders in the uk now,as alot of the blood lines are very mixed up imo.

graeme


----------



## ch5

Chameleoco said:


> :flrt::flrt:


Maverick is looking better every time. 

Parsonii are an amazing species.


----------



## Chameleoco

GAD58Y said:


> looking forward to seeing some pics when its finished mate,whos doing your tattoo?
> 
> 
> graeme




Me too mate well looking forward to it,my pal is doing it follow this to see his work.
https://www.facebook.com/craig.cardwell.73

:2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

GAD58Y said:


> i have to agree with you mark,people are just interested in a cheap chameleon now and it doesnt matter what bloodlines they are.people will struggle to find pure locales in two or three years time,i personally would only buy from a couple of great breeders in the uk now,as alot of the blood lines are very mixed up imo.
> 
> graeme


Well Ive arranged a couple of US importers now who want to buy my stock in bulk so thats it, all sorted. Also got some European contacts too so in 2-3 years time when people want pure locales, Ill be happily sat on my high horse admiring mine and laughing at the people who wanted cheap crosses when all along they could have been getting pure from me!!! Mwahahaha. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> Me too mate well looking forward to it,my pal is doing it follow this to see his work.
> https://www.facebook.com/craig.cardwell.73
> 
> :2thumb:


Looking forward to the pics mate!


----------



## Oski1

Bradley said:


> Panthers seem to have dropped in price alot. My local shop sells males and females or £175 and the breeder closest to me sells at £120. I bought my male sambava for £245 2 years ago!


The shop In Ralyleigh mate, has a Male Panther for £380:gasp: Its a stunning panther but definitely a cross, Lots of money£££ for a cross!
Have you seen it yet mate?


----------



## benton1576

Oski1 said:


> The shop In Ralyleigh mate, has a Male Panther for £380:gasp: Its a stunning panther but definitely a cross, Lots of money£££ for a cross!
> Have you seen it yet mate?


How long has it been there for?


----------



## ch5

Whilst on the subject of cross locales - I have noticed that Lilly Exotics are no longer breeding any chameleons according to their website


----------



## Bradley

Oski1 said:


> The shop In Ralyleigh mate, has a Male Panther for £380:gasp: Its a stunning panther but definitely a cross, Lots of money£££ for a cross!
> Have you seen it yet mate?


Yep went up there last weekend. Looks like he has ambilobe in him and looks about 2+ years anyway. Not sure how long he has been in there. they also have the cb mellors aswell that looked a little cooked when I went in!



ch5 said:


> Whilst on the subject of cross locales - I have noticed that Lilly Exotics are no longer breeding any chameleons according to their website


yep they no longer breed panthers. All their last babys went to coldblooded.

On another note worked with two new species this week, some flapnecks and also some wc mellors that I was hydrating.:2thumb:


----------



## kato

ch5 said:


> Whilst on the subject of cross locales - I have noticed that Lilly Exotics are no longer breeding any chameleons according to their website


For the past two years I have been the same and have not bred and I might not give it a go next year as well. However if I am able to get myself some Hoenelli's I might change my mind.:whistling2:


----------



## Iwantone

kato said:


> For the past two years I have been the same and have not bred and I might not give it a go next year as well. However if I am able to get myself some Hoenelli's I might change my mind.:whistling2:


Well if you're looking for a baby ....:lol2:


----------



## vr4000

well just got our first chameleon he is about 6 month old panther  seems very friendly but letting him settle in now. 

Will try to get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

vr4000 said:


> well just got our first chameleon he is about 6 month old panther  seems very friendly but letting him settle in now.
> 
> Will try to get some pics tomorrow.


Looking forward to it mate :2thumb:. What locale is he do you know?


----------



## vr4000

He is an ambilobe. Not what we were originally after but he is stunning


----------



## XtremeReptiles

vr4000 said:


> He is an ambilobe. Not what we were originally after but he is stunning


I bet he is : victory: can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## Chameleoco

The nosy be screamers:2thumb:


----------



## jason11272stacey

VERY NICE MATE :mf_dribble::no1:

i will look forward to my baby male off you next year :flrt:

carn't wate :jump:

jase :2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> The nosy be screamers:2thumb:


Very nice mate. Im starting to wish I had worked with the more common locales such as Nosy Be, Ambilobe and Ambanja. Trying to shift Nosy Faly, Mitsio and Masoala is a nightmare, people just dont seem to be able to appreciate how hard they are to come by!!!


----------



## Iwantone

Here's a few pics of my beautiful Nosy Faly Mia taken outside enjoying the sun today. :flrt:



















And stretch ...........


----------



## benton1576

Stunning!!! :flrt:

Where is she from?



Iwantone said:


> Here's a few pics of my beautiful Nosy Faly Mia taken outside enjoying the sun today. :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And stretch ...........
> 
> image


----------



## Iwantone

benton1576 said:


> Stunning!!! :flrt:
> 
> Where is she from?


Thank you. She's from Graeme Gadsby.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> Very nice mate. Im starting to wish I had worked with the more common locales such as Nosy Be, Ambilobe and Ambanja. Trying to shift Nosy Faly, Mitsio and Masoala is a nightmare, people just dont seem to be able to appreciate how hard they are to come by!!!


I would have bought some of these locales of you if your breeding next year. It's just this year i don't have the room :bash:


----------



## benton1576

XtremeReptiles said:


> I would have bought some of these locales of you if your breeding next year. It's just this year i don't have the room :bash:


I think next year Im sending mine to the US and Europe. Ive arranged for a few people to Import whole clutches from me so Its unlikely Ill have any to sell. I have a couple of people in the UK that have preordered a few and I know for a fact they want them so Ill be sure to keep a few back for them but thats it Im afraid. Too many people in the UK are selling cheap to get rid and ruining it for the rest of us who have worked hard to get the best and purest breeding lines.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> I think next year Im sending mine to the US and Europe. Ive arranged for a few people to Import whole clutches from me so Its unlikely Ill have any to sell. I have a couple of people in the UK that have preordered a few and I know for a fact they want them so Ill be sure to keep a few back for them but thats it Im afraid. Too many people in the UK are selling cheap to get rid and ruining it for the rest of us who have worked hard to get the best and purest breeding lines.


Oh ok i will have to buy from the US then if i want any pure rare locales :whistling2:. What a shame.


----------



## ch5

Iwantone said:


> Here's a few pics of my beautiful Nosy Faly Mia taken outside enjoying the sun today. :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And stretch ...........
> 
> image


She is a beauty!


----------



## Iwantone

ch5 said:


> She is a beauty!


Thank you.


----------



## ch5

Does anyone else have Cham's that just won't each roaches? 

They would rather starve than eat them.

Is there any way I can make them more appealing, or do I just have to face the fact they don't like them....?


----------



## switchback

ch5 said:


> Does anyone else have Cham's that just won't each roaches?
> 
> They would rather starve than eat them.
> 
> Is there any way I can make them more appealing, or do I just have to face the fact they don't like them....?


 
When i 1st put roaches in my yemen was scared of them! I use a bird feeder dish for roaches worms etc on the side of his viv so he doenst have to hunt on the floor for them.

He saw i had put food in there and rushed over to see what,saw the roaches went dark and rapidly moved away lol.

Now though he just chomps em up. He didnt take them for about a week,and i had locust in with him but i didnt give him many so he would get hungry enough to eat them 

What size are you using they may be too big?....


----------



## ch5

switchback said:


> When i 1st put roaches in my yemen was scared of them! I use a bird feeder dish for roaches worms etc on the side of his viv so he doenst have to hunt on the floor for them.
> 
> He saw i had put food in there and rushed over to see what,saw the roaches went dark and rapidly moved away lol.
> 
> Now though he just chomps em up. He didnt take them for about a week,and i had locust in with him but i didnt give him many so he would get hungry enough to eat them
> 
> What size are you using they may be too big?....


I get the large ones from Roach Colony and I have tried free ranging and cup feeding them.

My Chams have reluctantly eaten them before but show little interest them. I suspect they just don't like them much.

I just wondered if this was a common thing or whether I just have a pair of fussy eaters.


----------



## switchback

ch5 said:


> I get the large ones from Roach Colony and I have tried free ranging and cup feeding them.
> 
> My Chams have reluctantly eaten them before but show little interest them. I suspect they just don't like them much.
> 
> I just wondered if this was a common thing or whether I just have a pair of fussy eaters.


 
Yeah i use the large 1's and he loves them now...

Not sure about others,but yeah you might just have a couple of fussy 1's as you said :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Chameleoco

Well session 1 of ink complete hurt like a bitch:devil:


----------



## jason11272stacey

looking good buddy very nice is it jaws ? :2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

Cheers matey nah it His son Genghis:no1:


----------



## jason11272stacey

looks cool i like it :2thumb:

put a side by side picture up of Genghis and the tatoo : victory:


----------



## Chameleoco

Here is the pic he used :no1:


----------



## jason11272stacey

wow nice cam it's no wonder you had a tatoo done of him :2thumb:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Awesome tattoo :2thumb:


----------



## GAD58Y

the tattoo looks great jamie,but his done the wrong side of your chameleon lol,only joking mate.
im thinking of getting a chameleon tattoo done very soon.

graeme


----------



## vr4000

well here is 1st pic of our newest addition:









Called him slinky and he is extremely friendly :2thumb: only picked him up saturday and he climbs straight on our hands when we open his cage


----------



## Jakenicholls

He loves his locust


----------



## Nikkifer

reading through this thread makes me more and more excited for Friday when I get my first ever yemen cham :flrt::2thumb:


----------



## Nikkifer

also, how many times a day should i mist for a baby yemen cham? and how much? if you get what i mean, also is it true you use warm water? thankyou :2thumb:


----------



## Jakenicholls

Nikkifer said:


> also, how many times a day should i mist for a baby yemen cham? and how much? if you get what i mean, also is it true you use warm water? thankyou :2thumb:


I try to spray my panther around 3-4 a day, yemen and panther chameleons have almost the same husbandry requirements, so anywhere from 2,3 or 4 sprays a day would be fine, and i tend to spray until i can see the water dripping from the leaves. i also tend to use warm water aswell as it wont shock them like cold water would if it touches them, its like us jumping in a cold shower, :2thumb:


----------



## Nikkifer

Jakenicholls said:


> I try to spray my panther around 3-4 a day, yemen and panther chameleons have almost the same husbandry requirements, so anywhere from 2,3 or 4 sprays a day would be fine, and i tend to spray until i can see the water dripping from the leaves. i also tend to use warm water aswell as it wont shock them like cold water would if it touches them, its like us jumping in a cold shower, :2thumb:


Awesome, thankyou its just that I work all day so I wouldnt be able to do it from 9-5:30, but in the morning and evening I can do it and weekends he will get like 4 sprays a day :no1:


----------



## jason11272stacey

i use a Exo Terra Monsoon RS400 Rainfall System 

ideal if you are at work as you can set times any how long you want it to spray for 
and is very easy to set up, mine sprays at 8.00 in the morning and then every 2 hours for 2 mins untill 8.30 at night :2thumb:


----------



## Nikkifer

jason11272stacey said:


> i use a Exo Terra Monsoon RS400 Rainfall System
> 
> ideal if you are at work as you can set times any how long you want it to spray for
> and is very easy to set up, mine sprays at 8.00 in the morning and then every 2 hours for 2 mins untill 8.30 at night :2thumb:


wow! thats brilliant! (just had a quick google) will definatly be investing in one of those next payday, will 4 times a day for like a good 5 mins be enough in the mean time? hes only a baby like proper tiny and the flexarium is only small too (till he gets older) im such a worrier lol


----------



## chamsforever

*my chams*

these are my chams quadricorn








Nosy faly pantherhttp://








faly female x2 http://








pair of oustaletshttp://







 my baby jacksons x2


----------



## Iwantone

chamsforever said:


> these are my chams quadricornimage
> Nosy faly pantherhttp://image
> faly female x2 http://image
> pair of oustaletshttp://image [URL="http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/tormek11/IMG_0647.jpg"]image trio of jacksons [/URL][URL="http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/tormek11/IMG_0649.jpg"]image [/URL]my baby jacksons x2 [URL="http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/tormek11/IMG_0656.jpg"]image [/URL][URL="http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/tormek11/jackson2.jpg"]image lateralis lateralis pair [/URL][URL="http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/tormek11/IMG_0652.jpg"]image [/URL][URL="http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/tormek11/IMG_0654.jpg"]image yemen female x2 very shy [/URL][URL="http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/tormek11/IMG_0657.jpg"]image my latest edition [/URL][URL="http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/tormek11/IMG_0643-1.jpg"]image[/URL]


Wow what a collection you have. They are awesome. :flrt:


----------



## Oski1

:2thumb:


----------



## jojothefirst

chamsforever said:


> these are my chams quadricornimage
> Nosy faly pantherhttp://image
> faly female x2 http://image
> pair of oustaletshttp://image [URL=http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/tormek11/IMG_0647.jpg]image trio of jacksons [/URL][URL=http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/tormek11/IMG_0649.jpg]image [/URL] my baby jacksons x2 [URL=http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/tormek11/IMG_0656.jpg]image [/URL][URL=http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/tormek11/jackson2.jpg]image lateralis lateralis pair [/URL][URL=http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/tormek11/IMG_0652.jpg]image [/URL][URL=http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/tormek11/IMG_0654.jpg]image yemen female x2 very shy [/URL][URL=http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/tormek11/IMG_0657.jpg]image my latest edition [/URL][URL=http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/tormek11/IMG_0643-1.jpg]image[/URL]


Very nice collection.
Do you keep all 3 jacksons together?
If so, how big is the viv and do you ever have any issues?


----------



## chamsforever

ive only just introduced the second female they are all together at the mo,no probs yet.i may split them up in the future to put 1 with 1 of my younger males unless i get some others.the viv is around 48 h,24 d,38 w.i do try and split up occasionly and put in outdoor vivs when poss dont have enough for them all to be outside at once so i try to rotate


----------



## jason11272stacey

oski1 that is one stunning cam mate :mf_dribble:

who did you get him off buddy he is awesome :2thumb:


----------



## Oski1

jason11272stacey said:


> oski1 that is one stunning cam mate :mf_dribble:
> 
> who did you get him off buddy he is awesome :2thumb:


Thanks mate he was from (Muji) Chameleon World Muji he uses this forum, The panther is an Ambilobe from the sire "Bojo" he is unreal. I also have one from Mr Jingles similar age, and is awesome!


----------



## jason11272stacey

wow that has just made my day mate :2thumb:

i have just got a mr jingles baby and he is showing strong colours allreddy 
i allso got a bojo female baby as well :mf_dribble:

carn't wate to see them as adults now :mf_dribble::no1:

jase


----------



## Oski1

jason11272stacey said:


> wow that has just made my day mate :2thumb:
> 
> i have just got a mr jingles baby and he is showing strong colours allreddy
> i allso got a bojo female baby as well :mf_dribble:
> 
> carn't wate to see them as adults now :mf_dribble::no1:
> 
> jase


Hi mate how old is he? what color is his barring? they are great


----------



## jason11272stacey

he was born in may buddy and he has blue barring

there is still loads of colour to develop yet but for his age he is unreal :no1:

carn't wate now i have seen yours hey have you got a picture of your mr jingles one ?


----------



## Oski1

jason11272stacey said:


> he was born in may buddy and he has blue barring
> 
> there is still loads of colour to develop yet but for his age he is unreal :no1:
> 
> carn't wate now i have seen yours hey have you got a picture of your mr jingles one ?


I have a slightly older pic of him i will get, mine has gone red barred, with loads of red. he is so vibrant, but had electric blue bars when he was subadult, Ambilobes can and often will change bar colors through out their life cycle. I think the same applies for all panther locales.

Have you a picture?

When his bars started to change to red.


----------



## jason11272stacey

his colours are awesome mate realy bright :2thumb:

are his bars fully red now ?

i haven't took any pictures of mine yet i will have to get some done 

what age did the bars start to change colour ?


----------



## Oski1

jason11272stacey said:


> his colours are awesome mate realy bright :2thumb:
> 
> are his bars fully red now ?
> 
> i haven't took any pictures of mine yet i will have to get some done
> 
> what age did the bars start to change colour ?


Not to sure mate, he is very very red now!! and so bright!


----------



## ch5

Oski1 said:


> Not to sure mate, he is very very red now!! and so bright!


My panther from the Mr Jingles line also showed lots of reds when he was younger.

He still has the red now but the blues have become much more prominent.


----------



## jason11272stacey

ch5 ... have you got a picture mate :2thumb:

jase


----------



## ch5

jason11272stacey said:


> ch5 ... have you got a picture mate :2thumb:
> 
> jase


Jase - I posted a few a week or two ago. Check my recent posts out


----------



## jason11272stacey

yes mate just found the pic's of ernie very nice :mf_dribble:

has his colours improved even more now he is better ?
allthough he looks awesome in them pic's : victory:


----------



## Dexterchameleon

ch5 said:


> Does anyone else have Cham's that just won't each roaches?
> 
> They would rather starve than eat them.
> 
> Is there any way I can make them more appealing, or do I just have to face the fact they don't like them....?


Maybe I have a fussy one too. My little guy won't eat crickets anymore.. He will only eat locusts! Is this ok? I can get him to eat one or two but then that's it, he waits for the locusts. 

I've had him 4 weeks now and he's doing great.. Shedded his skin yesterday which happened quite quickly, is that normal? 

He's a Yemen by the way.


----------



## benton1576

Dexterchameleon said:


> Maybe I have a fussy one too. My little guy won't eat crickets anymore.. He will only eat locusts! Is this ok? I can get him to eat one or two but then that's it, he waits for the locusts.
> 
> I've had him 4 weeks now and he's doing great.. Shedded his skin yesterday which happened quite quickly, is that normal?
> 
> He's a Yemen by the way.


Its perfectly normal for them to shed fast. Babies are a lot faster at shedding than adults. If hes young, he probably wont be interested in roaches yet, but he will eventually. They go through stages where sometimes they prefer cix, sometimes locust etc. As long as hes eating and your gutloading the food, theres nothing to worry about.


----------



## CML

Mine used to eat crickets but then prefered locusts, but now he's tasted morio worms he refused locusts for a few days. He only gets morio worms as a treat & I wished I hadn't started that now.:bash:


----------



## Dexterchameleon

benton1576 said:


> Its perfectly normal for them to shed fast. Babies are a lot faster at shedding than adults. If hes young, he probably wont be interested in roaches yet, but he will eventually. They go through stages where sometimes they prefer cix, sometimes locust etc. As long as hes eating and your gutloading the food, theres nothing to worry about.


Great..Thanks for that. He's 4 months old and he's currently on medium locusts and crickets when he'll have them. How many should he be having a day at this age?


----------



## benton1576

Dexterchameleon said:


> Great..Thanks for that. He's 4 months old and he's currently on medium locusts and crickets when he'll have them. How many should he be having a day at this age?


I feed as much as they can eat in a couple of minutes. Usually around 6-7 locusts, 7-8 Crickets. I also feed silkies, roaches (when they will eat them) Mealies in very small amounts. I like to have a variety of food options for them and cup feed mine so I can monitor how much they eat. Once they begin to slow on the eating at around 7-8 months old, I cut back to feeding every other day.


----------



## Dexterchameleon

I cup feed dexter too as in the beginng he wouldn't eat unless hand fed but he likes the cup now. I put 10 crickets into see if he'd eat them and after saying he'd gone off them he's just eaten 9 of them! :roll: 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## benton1576

Dexterchameleon said:


> I cup feed dexter too as in the beginng he wouldn't eat unless hand fed but he likes the cup now. I put 10 crickets into see if he'd eat them and after saying he'd gone off them he's just eaten 9 of them! :roll:
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


No problem. As said, they can be fussy sometimes. I find by offering different feeders they can pick and choose which ones they want to eat. A good variety is always best anyway.


----------



## benton1576

Guys and Gals,

If anyone has any unwanted or broken reptibreezes please give me a shout. Im only looking to take them apart to use the mesh for my custom viv doors as the crickets are having a field day eating the fiberglass mesh! :devil: lol

Also, if you have just black aluminium mesh, Id be interested in that too so long as its 100x50cm minimum.


----------



## jason11272stacey

just managed to get a picture of my mr jingles ambilobe male baby born in may 

he was flashing some realy strong colours when i got him out and flaring up but couldent get a picture of him he wouldent't keep still lol 

so here are some of him when he calmed down his calm colours still looks nice for a youngster 

will try later to get some better pics don't want to stress him too much

hope the pic's work first time i have tryed to up load pic's :blush:


----------



## benton1576

Hes stunning. Only born in May??? He is flipping huge!

My nosy Faly babies are a third of his size, born in March this year. I wonder if different locales grow faster than others as I see Ambilobe and Nosy Be that are huge at just 3-4 months old.



jason11272stacey said:


> just managed to get a picture of my mr jingles ambilobe male baby born in may
> 
> he was flashing some realy strong colours when i got him out and flaring up but couldent get a picture of him he wouldent't keep still lol
> 
> so here are some of him when he calmed down his calm colours still looks nice for a youngster
> 
> will try later to get some better pics don't want to stress him too much
> 
> hope the pic's work first time i have tryed to up load pic's :blush:
> 
> http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=890&u=16010972image
> http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=891&u=16010972image
> http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=892&u=16010972image


----------



## jason11272stacey

yes i am suprised how big he is i got a female born in may same from his bojo line and she is about a 3rd his size i know she is a female but there is a massive differance in size he is a monster to say how old he is :lol2:


----------



## jason11272stacey

come to think of it he might be a bit older i was going by the labels on the boxes they come in the said dob may.. but that would only make them max 7 weeks 
don't seem right will have to check ..


----------



## benton1576

jason11272stacey said:


> come to think of it he might be a bit older i was going by the labels on the boxes they come in the said dob may.. but that would only make them max 7 weeks
> don't seem right will have to check ..


I thought as much. Most people dont let them go until at least 12 weeks of age! Perhaps May was the delivery date, making them 19-20 weeks old?


----------



## jason11272stacey

no mate because i have only had these about 2 weeks 

i have emailed julian so he will know


----------



## jason11272stacey

muji just got back to me and he was born beginning of april ..

so he is comming upto 4 mounths still nice size for 4 mounths :2thumb:

jase


----------



## benton1576

jason11272stacey said:


> muji just got back to me and he was born beginning of april ..
> 
> so he is comming upto 4 mounths still nice size for 4 mounths :2thumb:
> 
> jase


Huge for 4 months old! lol

I think some locales must grow faster than others as my Nosy Faly are very slow. Theyre getting everything they need, food, lights water etc and perfectly healthy, Just seem to be slow growers. I see huge Ambilobe all the time at the just a few months old.


----------



## jason11272stacey

mmmmm strange do they all end up the same size ?

or are nosy faly smaller as adults as well ?


----------



## benton1576

jason11272stacey said:


> mmmmm strange do they all end up the same size ?
> 
> or are nosy faly smaller as adults as well ?


They vary in size as do most locales. Ive seen huge Faly, and small Faly. Ive seen small Ambilobe and monsters too! Perhaps its a genetic thing. In the wild they probably wouldnt be so small as they would be eaten or die etc but in captivity they can survive as we provide everything they need without the predators. The saying goes that the late bloomers usually turn out best!


----------



## jason11272stacey

too true my staffie was the smallest of the litter he wouldent even go out and play with the other pups but he was the cute'est thats why i picked him 
but now he is the biggest out of all of the pups he is massive compared to the rest :2thumb:


----------



## ch5

Does anyone know where to get hold of those big artificial plants - the kind you see in displays at furniture shops, in offices and in shopping centres etc? They have big thick branches, plenty of height and lots of leaves.

They look absolutely perfect for creating a freerange area. 

I wouldn't know where to look for one, or how much one would cost....


----------



## Craig050581

Hi all, does anyone know of any silkworm sellers around the sheffield area?


----------



## jerry

hi,we only use a spot lamp and uv strip,i dont like them ex tera hoods at all,not even on ex tera glass vivs,as they are crap....


----------



## jerry

bbassage69 said:


> That's wired my Cham was very similar and then one day it all flipped and he became extremely tame. Now, he sometimes prefers coming out rather than staying and zapping a few locusts. Must say it is very nice having a chameleon that's so tame.:2thumb:


hi,are chams allways come out,and they stay out in the sun all day if poss,and they are so tame.......


----------



## jerry

hi,nice one for getting a cham thread going,we breed yems,panthers,and iv workt with meny kinds,but my all time fav is the yem,so easy to care 4.grow to a good size,and to us they are the number one cham,have loades of babys just now,post some pics of babys piping ,and out side cages ,once iv workt out how to put them up lol.


----------



## kopstar

jerry said:


> hi,we only use a spot lamp and uv strip,i dont like them ex tera hoods at all,not even on ex tera glass vivs,as they are crap....


The Arcadia T5 hoods are sound.


----------



## benton1576

Craig050581 said:


> Hi all, does anyone know of any silkworm sellers around the sheffield area?


silkwormstore, I get mine from there, theyre cheap, but come as tiny tiny babies and need to be grown on if you buy the colony. The link is in my signature. You can get them off ebay too.


----------



## jerry

bampoisongirl said:


> Yep, but what's with the bare bottom thing? What's wrong with substrate?


hi,you shouldnt have any substrate in cage,as cham might eat it when takeing food,as for you karnt keep them togever ,i dont want to start a ........but yes you can...we have kept yems 4 years and they do bond,only last night i sold a few babys,the folk that came,said i thout they had to be on there own.. they could see.we keep yems and panthers in pairs or treos,no probs...just move females after first clutch of eggs.this is my opinion,im sure i will have loades saying im wrong,but no probs in over all the years we have had them,yem males pesster females,thats why we change females for yems.but they do bond,,....


----------



## Craig050581

Hi does anyone know where to get them nature zone water drip vines from in uk?


----------



## Craig050581

Our blue bar Leo


----------



## solid tegs

Wow there are some great looking chams on this thread I am glad this came to the top of the list as I am looking into getting a cham at some point need to do pleanty of research before hand though I have been looking at the ambilobes which are the nosy be is that correct as that keeps poping up when i search for ambilobes.

Got to start looking for a home for one to are the reptibreeze any good 
What would you all suggest 
I ask about the osy be as I seen a website that has them seperate
Thanks in advance


----------



## Craig050581

Another of Leo! Chillin out in the sun


----------



## benton1576

solid tegs said:


> Wow there are some great looking chams on this thread I am glad this came to the top of the list as I am looking into getting a cham at some point need to do pleanty of research before hand though I have been looking at the ambilobes which are the nosy be is that correct as that keeps poping up when i search for ambilobes.
> 
> Got to start looking for a home for one to are the reptibreeze any good
> What would you all suggest
> I ask about the osy be as I seen a website that has them seperate
> Thanks in advance


Nosy Be and Ambilobe are 2 completely seperate locales. Panther Chameleons are named after the region or Island they come from in Madagascar. So Ambilobe are from Ambilobe, Nosy Be from Nosy Be, Nosy Mitsio from Nosy Mitsio etc etc. Anything starting with Nosy is from an Island.

The reptibreezes are perfect for chameleons, but in my experience they do require a small ammount of modification to make them better. Just a shower screen fixed to the inside of the cage on the back and 2 sides to help hold humidity and stop overspray from hitting your walls etc.


----------



## benton1576

Ok, dont try to order anything from this comany, New England Herpetculture. They dont say anything about shipping to the UK and let you go through the whole process before Emailing you and saying they dont ship out of the US. I did get a full refund but still pretty pissed as I ordered a mister on sale for only £80 with 6 nozzles and free shipping, well, if you live in the US!!! lol

I wish companies would make it clear as to wether they will ship to the UK or not before you order and pay.


----------



## Craig050581

benton1576 said:


> silkwormstore, I get mine from there, theyre cheap, but come as tiny tiny babies and need to be grown on if you buy the colony. The link is in my signature. You can get them off ebay too.


Ordered the 250 colony to see how I get on with them also ordered some butterworms hope they like them!


----------



## solid tegs

benton1576 said:


> Nosy Be and Ambilobe are 2 completely seperate locales. Panther Chameleons are named after the region or Island they come from in Madagascar. So Ambilobe are from Ambilobe, Nosy Be from Nosy Be, Nosy Mitsio from Nosy Mitsio etc etc. Anything starting with Nosy is from an Island.
> 
> The reptibreezes are perfect for chameleons, but in my experience they do require a small ammount of modification to make them better. Just a shower screen fixed to the inside of the cage on the back and 2 sides to help hold humidity and stop overspray from hitting your walls etc.


LOL that clears that up wonder why it says ambilobe nosy be even some vids on you tube have them on as that thankyou for clearing that up for me and is there any other vivs that would be good for them that you would suggest Im starting on the research shortly done a few bit on chams but need a lot more before i think about buying one i did it with my beardies honestly cannot wait to start is there any other advice you could offer 

Thankyou


----------



## kopstar

solid tegs said:


> LOL that clears that up wonder why it says ambilobe nosy be even some vids on you tube have them on as that thankyou for clearing that up for me and is there any other vivs that would be good for them that you would suggest Im starting on the research shortly done a few bit on chams but need a lot more before i think about buying one i did it with my beardies honestly cannot wait to start is there any other advice you could offer
> 
> Thankyou


The other problem you've got is that many hobby breeders mix locales and sell them as pure so if you want pure make sure you go to a reputable breeder. Several of them post regularly on here.

If you're not that bothered about pure locales then there are some equally stunning crosses about so its each to their own.


----------



## solid tegs

LOL just figured it out as i was searching panther in there too and it brings ambilobe panther and nosy be panther and I would want a pure I dont think locales should be mixed and sold as pure its not right


----------



## kopstar

solid tegs said:


> LOL just figured it out as i was searching panther in there too and it brings ambilobe panther and nosy be panther and I would want a pure I dont think locales should be mixed and sold as pure its not right


I'm the same, I think keeping locales pure is the way forward and there's enough variety in those to keep most people happy. There's plenty of variety in colouring in Ambilobe locale alone.


----------



## solid tegs

kopstar said:


> I'm the same, I think keeping locales pure is the way forward and there's enough variety in those to keep most people happy. There's plenty of variety in colouring in Ambilobe locale alone.


Thats exactly it why mess with them when there is so many variations already the ambilobes seem to be the radical colourings that i have looked at so far but like i say I have so much research to do before I start looking to buy there is so much to know before that stage I am not a person for buying something then have the pressure of finding everything there is to know and run that risk of not looking after them properly I have read that when they are small they are quite clumsy climbers so you should start them in something smaller first but I know people start them in the biggest viv first off so i need to figure out whats best first in that sense too


----------



## benton1576

Craig050581 said:


> Ordered the 250 colony to see how I get on with them also ordered some butterworms hope they like them!


They come very very small! make sure you order the powdered chow and make it up youself as the ammount they supply simply wont do until theyre adult. You have to keep these immaculate or they die. Ill post some pics later on how I set mine up to make things easier.


----------



## benton1576

solid tegs said:


> LOL that clears that up wonder why it says ambilobe nosy be even some vids on you tube have them on as that thankyou for clearing that up for me and is there any other vivs that would be good for them that you would suggest Im starting on the research shortly done a few bit on chams but need a lot more before i think about buying one i did it with my beardies honestly cannot wait to start is there any other advice you could offer
> 
> Thankyou


You could visit Chameleon Forums

Theres tons and tons of information on there, including care sheets which covers the basics. Chameleons are not as hard to look after as some will say. If you have a background in keeping reps then your half way there already. Suppliments and lighting are the biggest things you need to get right. One thing I tell everyone is this: You dont look after the Chameleon, it can take care of itself. You just have to provide what it needs to do that. 

Its the same with all reptiles, theyre more than capable of looking after themselves if you provide them with what they need, lights, food, water etc.


----------



## solid tegs

will have a look on there will have to sign up too as i dont think you can do alot unless your a member lol thankyou looks as though it has a lot on there though


----------



## Craig050581

benton1576 said:


> They come very very small! make sure you order the powdered chow and make it up youself as the ammount they supply simply wont do until theyre adult. You have to keep these immaculate or they die. Ill post some pics later on how I set mine up to make things easier.


Hi thanks the pics will help.


----------



## benton1576

Hope this is of some help to any of you.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/875680-how-rear-silkworms.html


----------



## Dexterchameleon

Here's some more recent pics of Dexter.. Let me know if he doesn't look right ie health wise.. I worry like crazy! Love this little guy. I can't take many pics of him because he really doesn't like my phone!!


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Dexterchameleon said:


> Here's some more recent pics of Dexter.. Let me know if he doesn't look right ie health wise.. I worry like crazy! Love this little guy. I can't take many pics of him because he really doesn't like my phone!!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image


Looks like a lovely healthy young male : victory:


----------



## AOTP

Quick question, if i have a male and a female panther are they ok to stay together, i notice some people keep theirs together without issue and many shop/breeders ive spoke to do as well, but some internet places say keeping male and female together is a bad idea. . . .confused.com

And size wise im looking at a 4x2x3 glass/mesh viv its pretty damn big is that enough, they kinda dont make glass/mesh ones any bigger. :bash:


----------



## kopstar

AOTP said:


> Quick question, if i have a male and a female panther are they ok to stay together, i notice some people keep theirs together without issue and many shop/breeders ive spoke to do as well, but some internet places say keeping male and female together is a bad idea. . . .confused.com
> 
> And size wise im looking at a 4x2x3 glass/mesh viv its pretty damn big is that enough, they kinda dont make glass/mesh ones any bigger. :bash:


They should be kept in separate enclosures. The only time they are put together is when breeding and then separated again afterwards.

Full grown males need plenty of height and most people use 4ft tall by 2ft square. Ventilation is very important hence why most people go for mesh enclosures.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Hi everyone, currently i have george my blue bar ambilobe in a reptibreeze large which measures (18"x18"x36") but i have now a vivexotic AX24 which is (24"x24"x48") come available how would i make it so my cham has enough ventilation. Would i be best just drilling some small holes in the sides, cut out a section and replace with mesh or add some more vents. Could some one help me out on this and it would be even better if some one has already done this so they can show me how it works for them. Thanks in advance : victory:


----------



## Bradley

XtremeReptiles said:


> Hi everyone, currently i have george my blue bar ambilobe in a reptibreeze large which measures (18"x18"x36") but i have now a vivexotic AX24 which is (24"x24"x48") come available how would i make it so my cham has enough ventilation. Would i be best just drilling some small holes in the sides, cut out a section and replace with mesh or add some more vents. Could some one help me out on this and it would be even better if some one has already done this so they can show me how it works for them. Thanks in advance : victory:


I always say to cut out a square from the roof and cover it with mesh. This allows ventilation and a place to put your basking bulb outside the enclosure as you would have done with the reptibreeze.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Bradley said:


> I always say to cut out a square from the roof and cover it with mesh. This allows ventilation and a place to put your basking bulb outside the enclosure as you would have done with the reptibreeze.


Also take the bottom two bits of glass out and replace with mesh to get a good air flow. Cause if only a mesh top the air won't flow properly. Hope this helps a bit more. 
Mark


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

benton1576 said:


> silkwormstore, I get mine from there, theyre cheap, but come as tiny tiny babies and need to be grown on if you buy the colony. The link is in my signature. You can get them off ebay too.



I get mine from the classified food part on the forum. They do all sizes and very well priced come with the mesh for the bottom and Extra food and instruction to keep them 










I also ordered of Tom at the silkworm-store but were very small. The butter worms were very good.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Bradley said:


> I always say to cut out a square from the roof and cover it with mesh. This allows ventilation and a place to put your basking bulb outside the enclosure as you would have done with the reptibreeze.





batesysbikes said:


> Also take the bottom two bits of glass out and replace with mesh to get a good air flow. Cause if only a mesh top the air won't flow properly. Hope this helps a bit more.
> Mark


Ok thanks guys will get on to this, now i know it can be done properly : victory:


----------



## Lex

First of the carpet chameleon hatchlings. Looking good so far but fingers crossed for me guys yeah?


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Lex said:


> image
> 
> First of the carpet chameleon hatchlings. Looking good so far but fingers crossed for me guys yeah?


Aw how cute!! :flrt:


----------



## Dexterchameleon

*Showers..*

What are your thoughts on putting your Cham on its favourite plant and placing it in the bath with the shower on.. Not directly on the Cham but to the side so the plant gets some spray?

Just interested.. I've read some do and some don't but wanted to know your thoughts and if you do it.


----------



## kopstar

Dexterchameleon said:


> What are your thoughts on putting your Cham on its favourite plant and placing it in the bath with the shower on.. Not directly on the Cham but to the side so the plant gets some spray?
> 
> Just interested.. I've read some do and some don't but wanted to know your thoughts and if you do it.


I do it about once a week. It helps him empty his bowels.


----------



## benton1576

Lex said:


> image
> 
> First of the carpet chameleon hatchlings. Looking good so far but fingers crossed for me guys yeah?


Looking good mate. I know a guy looking for 1.1 unrelated Carpets so when you decide to sell give me a shout and Ill let him know. Thanks.


----------



## Bradley

Lex said:


> image
> 
> First of the carpet chameleon hatchlings. Looking good so far but fingers crossed for me guys yeah?


Looking good! Good luck with the rest :2thumb:


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

I caught them at it after I put her in the wrong cage after showing a mate the difference between male and female panthers. I was looking like mad to find her in her cage then I looked in the males cage and saw the above picture oops. 

Now she looks like this 










Any advice on a laying bin, I am using a plant pot at the moment with Eco soil witch has been moistened and I test dug a hole and it was fine. The pot is a 14 litre and about 10 inch deep and 12 inch wide. Is this ok? I have upped her food intake with extra thick coatings of repashy Calcium plus. do u need to adjust temps? Currently temp is 87 88 ambiant no Lower than 75. 

Any advice would be greatful

Many thanks
Mark


----------



## Bradley

batesysbikes said:


> image
> 
> I caught them at it after I put her in the wrong cage after showing a mate the difference between male and female panthers. I was looking like mad to find her in her cage then I looked in the males cage and saw the above picture oops.
> 
> Now she looks like this
> 
> image
> 
> Any advice on a laying bin, I am using a plant pot at the moment with Eco soil witch has been moistened and I test dug a hole and it was fine. The pot is a 14 litre and about 10 inch deep and 12 inch wide. Is this ok? I have upped her food intake with extra thick coatings of repashy Calcium plus. do u need to adjust temps? Currently temp is 87 88 ambiant no Lower than 75.
> 
> Any advice would be greatful
> 
> Many thanks
> Mark


I would kep temps as they are. The laying bin sounds good although I tend to go 12 inches + deep. Aslong as the medium can hold a tunnel it will be fine. I wuld also not be dusting to heavily with the calcium plus. I would dust more with a pure calcium powder.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Bradley said:


> I would kep temps as they are. The laying bin sounds good although I tend to go 12 inches + deep. Aslong as the medium can hold a tunnel it will be fine. I wuld also not be dusting to heavily with the calcium plus. I would dust more with a pure calcium powder.


Thanks mate will dust with pure instead. 
A looked plenty on the forum for advice on the laying bin and on the chameleon thread and watched a few vids a reckon it will be fine long as it don't dry out too much. Thanks mate 

Mark


----------



## benton1576

ALl sounds good mate, but as said, the laying bin could do with being a bit deeper.

Is she a female Ambilobe?



batesysbikes said:


> image
> 
> I caught them at it after I put her in the wrong cage after showing a mate the difference between male and female panthers. I was looking like mad to find her in her cage then I looked in the males cage and saw the above picture oops.
> 
> Now she looks like this
> 
> image
> 
> Any advice on a laying bin, I am using a plant pot at the moment with Eco soil witch has been moistened and I test dug a hole and it was fine. The pot is a 14 litre and about 10 inch deep and 12 inch wide. Is this ok? I have upped her food intake with extra thick coatings of repashy Calcium plus. do u need to adjust temps? Currently temp is 87 88 ambiant no Lower than 75.
> 
> Any advice would be greatful
> 
> Many thanks
> Mark


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Yes she is a female ambilobe mate she is 10 and a half months old the sire is a male from jaws of Jamie he look red and blue barred the female is red barred parents from Germany I will add a few more inches of soil to the bin as its not yet quite full thanks dude 

Mark


----------



## benton1576

batesysbikes said:


> Yes she is a female ambilobe mate she is 10 and a half months old the sire is a male from jaws of Jamie he look red and blue barred the female is red barred parents from Germany I will add a few more inches of soil to the bin as its not yet quite full thanks dude
> 
> Mark


Cool, you cant go wrong with a baby from Jaws! Fingers crossed the female is in fact an Ambilobe then as theres too many crossed locales in the UK at the moment and will only get worse. We need to pure lines importing or breeding to save the pure locales or were gonna lose them!

You will be proud as punch once the babies come out! Theyre great. :2thumb:


----------



## shameless_wedgie

*First Panther and Setup*

I Didn't get a response on Chameleon Forums So I'll Try here

I'm meant to be getting my first Panther this week, It will be 3 months old, Is this setup ok?

I have a reptibreeze 2x2x4 divided in half as I understand that large enclosures for small Chams can cause issues with hunting 

I have a reptisun 5.0 and a heat bulb, Also have another bulb to provide more light for the plants

The basking spot is currently 80f, I have higher wattage bulbs if needs be.

The humidity is at 50% (this week, Last week we had a heat wave in the UK and humidity went to 20% so I am planning on blocking up one side of the screen enclosure with a fake rock background just incase) but spikes about 80 when i mist.

I work in a garden centre so will pick up some large rocks to cover the soil of the plants this week and also buying a pothos to add in (ensuring its thouroughly washed and soil is covered first of course)

Oh and i've purchased some "2nd brown crickets" ready are these ok for a youngster? If not its no biggy to give them to a colleague.

Anyway here's a pic
Any tips, advice changes?


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

benton1576 said:


> Cool, you cant go wrong with a baby from Jaws! Fingers crossed the female is in fact an Ambilobe then as theres too many crossed locales in the UK at the moment and will only get worse. We need to pure lines importing or breeding to save the pure locales or were gonna lose them!
> 
> You will be proud as punch once the babies come out! Theyre great. :2thumb:


I was assured the female was an ambi. Yes pure is better I dont ever plan to cross bloodlines. I am so far pleased with jaws's son he is developing well since I started to use dino fuel raptor he looks a lot more red and the yellows are coming through loads he blue and red barred during the day but when he is sleeping he looks like this









During the day he is like this 










Am hoping he turns yellow bodied and red barred. 

Mark


----------



## CML

OK Now charlie has tasted Morio worms won't eat anything else! I only gave him a couple as a treat. He used to dive for locust when I put them in, now he barely eats 1 a day. But if I put a morio worm him he'll go for it straight away, even if a locust has been doing a jig in front of him.
Advice please what do people suggest, do I starve him more to get him back to eating locust or give him 1 morio a day until he grows tired of them.


----------



## benton1576

That setup looks great and the temps your desribing are perfect for a youngster, I would make a few small changes though, get rid of that canopy and coil bulb, theyre pants. If you can afford it I highly recommend the Arcadia T5 setup for Uv. A normal housebulb will suffice for basking. You would be best advised to cover the back and both sides with shower curtain or plastic sheeting on the inside. It will help keep humidity levels up, and stop the little bugger climbing on the roof and burning its belly! lol

What plants are those? Are you sure theyre safe for Chameleons? Although they dont eat them, your crix and locusts might which means in essence the Chameleon is too. I would stick to pothos, umbrella plant (which I see you have) and Ficus benjamina. All 3 are safe and provide plenty of cover. Cover that tray too, when it fills with water it creates a hazard to your baby as it could fall in and drown. I advise putting some branches to the floor just in case it falls and needs to get back up.

Dont forget you still need to suppliment young ones with calcium each feed, a mulivitamin once each fortnight and on the alternate fortnight a D3 suppliment. Get it right from the start and your Cham will live a lot longer! You have clearly been doing your homework prior to getting him/her so a big thumbs up for that! :2thumb: A lot of people just buy them on petshop advise and end up coming here as an alternative to a vet, which by the way you should find before you encounter any problems. Best to be prepared for any eventuality.

If you need any help at all please feel free to message me and Ill do what I can.

Mark Benton



shameless_wedgie said:


> I Didn't get a response on Chameleon Forums So I'll Try here
> 
> I'm meant to be getting my first Panther this week, It will be 3 months old, Is this setup ok?
> 
> I have a reptibreeze 2x2x4 divided in half as I understand that large enclosures for small Chams can cause issues with hunting
> 
> I have a reptisun 5.0 and a heat bulb, Also have another bulb to provide more light for the plants
> 
> The basking spot is currently 80f, I have higher wattage bulbs if needs be.
> 
> The humidity is at 50% (this week, Last week we had a heat wave in the UK and humidity went to 20% so I am planning on blocking up one side of the screen enclosure with a fake rock background just incase) but spikes about 80 when i mist.
> 
> I work in a garden centre so will pick up some large rocks to cover the soil of the plants this week and also buying a pothos to add in (ensuring its thouroughly washed and soil is covered first of course)
> 
> Oh and i've purchased some "2nd brown crickets" ready are these ok for a youngster? If not its no biggy to give them to a colleague.
> 
> Anyway here's a pic
> Any tips, advice changes?
> 
> image


----------



## benton1576

CML said:


> OK Now charlie has tasted Morio worms won't eat anything else! I only gave him a couple as a treat. He used to dive for locust when I put them in, now he barely eats 1 a day. But if I put a morio worm him he'll go for it straight away, even if a locust has been doing a jig in front of him.
> Advice please what do people suggest, do I starve him more to get him back to eating locust or give him 1 morio a day until he grows tired of them.


This is a tricky one. Morios are big mealworms right? I would be careful feeding him too many as the chittin in the shell can cause impaction. I would starve him if he wont eat anything else and try offering him other food items such as crickets, roaches, calci worms or silkworms. He will eat them when he is hungry enough. I think silkworms will be the answer here!


----------



## benton1576

batesysbikes said:


> I was assured the female was an ambi. Yes pure is better I dont ever plan to cross bloodlines. I am so far pleased with jaws's son he is developing well since I started to use dino fuel raptor he looks a lot more red and the yellows are coming through loads he blue and red barred during the day but when he is sleeping he looks like this image
> 
> During the day he is like this
> 
> image
> 
> Am hoping he turns yellow bodied and red barred.
> 
> Mark


He looks great! He even appears to have the H barring like Jaws, which is very unique as most have a Y bar.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

batesysbikes said:


> I was assured the female was an ambi. Yes pure is better I dont ever plan to cross bloodlines. I am so far pleased with jaws's son he is developing well since I started to use dino fuel raptor he looks a lot more red and the yellows are coming through loads he blue and red barred during the day but when he is sleeping he looks like this image
> 
> During the day he is like this
> 
> image
> 
> Am hoping he turns yellow bodied and red barred.
> 
> Mark


Im not really sure where my cham has come from but this cham ambilobe looks alot like mine as in the day he is green and red and blue of the body. Of a night is it identical :lol2:, im gonna get the dino fuel raptor edition aswell. Just a question though when feeding it to your bugs how much and how many days a week do you do it? thanks : victory:


----------



## shameless_wedgie

Thanks for the advice Benton1576, 
I've looked at every safe plant list I could find and tried to get plants I could find on the majority of the lists, there's a schefflera, hibiscus, ficus pumilla and a babies tears/mind your own business. 
With a Pothos and ficus benjemina yet to go in

The tray is only there to sit the plants in until I get the Cham then it's going below the Angled PVC base to collect run off. 

Thanks for the lighting advice I will look in to that this week. 

The humidity is stick about 60 again this week, but the south Wales valleys is known for its dampness but I will get some sheets to put on for dryer spells.


----------



## CML

benton1576 said:


> This is a tricky one. Morios are big mealworms right? I would be careful feeding him too many as the chittin in the shell can cause impaction. I would starve him if he wont eat anything else and try offering him other food items such as crickets, roaches, calci worms or silkworms. He will eat them when he is hungry enough. I think silkworms will be the answer here!


Thanks I'll give that a go.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

I use dino fuel on the greens I gut load with but if u read the repashy super load it has all the same stuff in as both dino fuel editions all the key ingredients are the same. .


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

CML said:


> Thanks I'll give that a go.


I had the same problem!! Addicted to marios so I just stopped marios and have not used them since. I use silkworms with blue bottle flys as a staple then I switch it about with crix and locust now he takes all food. I find he loves the flys and will consume loads of them.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

XtremeReptiles said:


> Im not really sure where my cham has come from but this cham ambilobe looks alot like mine as in the day he is green and red and blue of the body. Of a night is it identical :lol2:, im gonna get the dino fuel raptor edition aswell. Just a question though when feeding it to your bugs how much and how many days a week do you do it? thanks : victory:


I use it every feed As a gut load and u could even dust with it


----------



## benton1576

I just had a flash back of being in my uncles allotment a few weeks back and asking him what the green mossy type plant was growing up a wall, he said mind you own business! lol. Had me going for ages before he burst into laughter and said it was actually called that! :blush:

If theyre all on the safe list then by all means use them. Ive just never seen them used before as most people stick to the ones I mentioned.



shameless_wedgie said:


> Thanks for the advice Benton1576,
> I've looked at every safe plant list I could find and tried to get plants I could find on the majority of the lists, there's a schefflera, hibiscus, ficus pumilla and a babies tears/mind your own business.
> With a Pothos and ficus benjemina yet to go in
> 
> The tray is only there to sit the plants in until I get the Cham then it's going below the Angled PVC base to collect run off.
> 
> Thanks for the lighting advice I will look in to that this week.
> 
> The humidity is stick about 60 again this week, but the south Wales valleys is known for its dampness but I will get some sheets to put on for dryer spells.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

benton1576 said:


> He looks great! He even appears to have the H barring like Jaws, which is very unique as most have a Y bar.


 Thanks mark . I thought the h bar was cool and a bit different any ways I love my chams to bits. A might do a re arrange today as all my cages have remained the same since I set them up over 10 month ago. What's people views about changing the cage about or is it best to leave them alone


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Mind ya own business ha ha I like it


----------



## benton1576

batesysbikes said:


> Thanks mark . I thought the h bar was cool and a bit different any ways I love my chams to bits. A might do a re arrange today as all my cages have remained the same since I set them up over 10 month ago. What's people views about changing the cage about or is it best to leave them alone


If it works then you dont need to change it. The problem is when you change things around, it can stress them out.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

I will just leave it then mate i thought I would stress them out. Mark lad how much food do your adults eat and how often u feedin them? All my male chams won't touch crix at the moment ahhhhh


----------



## benton1576

batesysbikes said:


> I will just leave it then mate i thought I would stress them out. Mark lad how much food do your adults eat and how often u feedin them? All my male chams won't touch crix at the moment ahhhhh


Its a common thing for them to go off certain foods for a while. I feed mine every other day once they reach adult size. I mix things up a bit feeding locusts, crickets, roaches, silkworms and calci worms. sometimes they eat them, other times theyre just not interested. They dont starve themselves to death so all is good.


----------



## Chameleoco

2 x female Nosy Ankarea for sale


see here
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...6-panther-chams-available-6.html#post10345300


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Jamie that link takes me to breeding crickets. How's ya tat?


----------



## Chameleoco

batesysbikes said:


> Jamie that link takes me to breeding crickets. How's ya tat?



HHmm should'nt do it is directing me to my thread strange !!


----------



## benton1576

Works for me Jamie. Lovely looking babies too!

I have 2 of your Tamataves now! Theyre absolutely stunning. : victory:



Chameleoco said:


> 2 x female Nosy Ankarea for sale
> 
> 
> see here
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...6-panther-chams-available-6.html#post10345300


----------



## benton1576

Masoala available end of september, Im taking orders on them now as the remaining babies are being shipped to Europe once theyre ready.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...taking-orders-masoala-panther-chameleons.html

I also have 1 Nosy Faly female left from Storms bloodline.


----------



## Chameleoco

cheers Mark:2thumb:

Yh you have 2 stunners there they where hold backs for my personal breeding plan but decided to let them go so i could get 2 new males, i have one now and one coming sept,ill post some pics when they are both here and settled but they should be a nice contribution to the UK Tamatave lines : victory:


----------



## Chameleoco

A male Nosy Ankarea for friend,looking good already:2thumb:


----------



## pippin9050

just to let all you cham owners know as i have been reading this thread and it seems most people get their reptibreezes from surrey pet supplies but i found somwhere cheaper and i am going to buy from their for the panther i am getting. it has got and £11 postage though but still around £15 cheaper:

REPTIBREEZE CAGE XL 24X24X48 - DiscountedPetProducts.Net


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Chameleoco said:


> A male Nosy Ankarea for friend,looking good already:2thumb:



Funky colours :2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

Yeah they are good looking. I was a little worried about the male for the first fe days as he seems to be a bit clumsy when walking and sometimes leg grabs, this was before I realised he has rather long legs for a cham! lol

I think the femae may be gravid with infertile eggs, she doesnt appear to eat much and is rather large around the mid section and showing gravid colouration. I think Ill have a go breeding them in January/February once theyre over a year old. Comet the Mitsio is coming along nicely now, but still petrified of females! lol. My female faly from Graeme is growing too, so hopefully March/April next year Ill get them going too. you must post pics of your new guys!!!



Chameleoco said:


> cheers Mark:2thumb:
> 
> Yh you have 2 stunners there they where hold backs for my personal breeding plan but decided to let them go so i could get 2 new males, i have one now and one coming sept,ill post some pics when they are both here and settled but they should be a nice contribution to the UK Tamatave lines : victory:


----------



## Chameleoco

sounds like the female may have been over fed,and now cycling eggs like you said.

would like to see pics of the male:2thumb:

the pic is the one coming september


----------



## benton1576

That is 1 gorgeous Tamatave!!! Dibs on a female from his line.

Heres Hades at 10 months, not fired but a little annoyed I got him out! lol


----------



## benton1576

Sleepy pic.










Heres Poppy too, The female Tam


----------



## Chameleoco

Looking good the fem looks healthy just a wee bit plump.


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> Looking good the fem looks healthy just a wee bit plump.


Very very plump! She also goes almost completely black with bright orange lateral line when she catches sight of a male which makes me think shes gravid. Im prepared though and as soon as I see her going down Ill be covering her cage.


----------



## solid tegs

So I know this says its for keepers to disscuss but I thought where better to ask opinion on a set up for an ambilobe what I have so far.

Vivexotic ax24 (24x24x48)
60or 100 watt heat lamp (with hole cutt out of the top and mesh covering)
uvb 5.0 repti glo + light unit arcadia
mister (mist king)
big dripper 
Marine varish for the inside and sealant for the edges 
vines
plant wise:
Hibiscus
Dracaena Deremensis
Codiueum Variegatum
Dracaena Fragrans

Not sure on the basking fitting yet anyone have any other ideas please feel free to comment

Thankyou


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Jamie if you have any young male tamataves next year then i would deffo be interested as i will have a reptibreeze going free soon. I would have bought that 10month old one off you last time but someone offered me a swap i couldnt refuse on my female ambilobe so the space had got taken up. Anyway let me know thanks : victory:


----------



## Chameleoco

i have some Tamataves growing atm limited numbers tho they should be ready in 8 week ish the next lot will be december jan 2013/2014 by the time are females have grown on,bred,incubated and reared :2thumb:
cheers 
jamie


----------



## Chameleoco

Bubblegum jnr was on fire today ill post a pic


----------



## Chameleoco

check the blues:gasp:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Chameleoco said:


> check the blues:gasp:


Great name! :lol2:


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> check the blues:gasp:


Gorgeous mate, Ill be waiting, What time is the courier coming....:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Merritt87

*tamatave panther chameleon colour*

why does my tamatave panther chameleons colours look more brighter when his sleeping? his white during day looks more like a grey and at night u cant get any more white lol his 2 years old. will his colours become more brighter? 
ed.


----------



## Merritt87

Merritt87 said:


> why does my tamatave panther chameleons colours look more brighter when his sleeping? his white during day looks more like a grey and at night u cant get any more white lol his 2 years old. will his colours become more brighter?
> ed.


this is him during the day!


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Chameleoco said:


> i have some Tamataves growing atm limited numbers tho they should be ready in 8 week ish the next lot will be december jan 2013/2014 by the time are females have grown on,bred,incubated and reared :2thumb:
> cheers
> jamie


Ok cheers Jamie the 2013/2014 ones sound perfect to me just give a pm closer to the time if you have any young males but not too old as i love do see them grown and the colours develop. Thanks 

Jon: victory:


----------



## Bradley

Merritt87 said:


> this is him during the day!
> 
> image


All chameleons change colour as they sleep. Many go lighter as if they are fired up. Mine does it and never shows the same colours during the day. im not sure why but it is normal!


----------



## Merritt87

cheers for reply do you think in time he will get more brighter or do you think now his 2 years old thats it his colours developed! still love his colours just would look even more better pure white lol


----------



## benton1576

He wont get any brighter now he is 2 years old. He is a stunning Tamatave! Have you ever seen him fully fired up? he needs to see another male or his reflection to fire up properly.

The reason they get brighter at night is because the cells in the skin responsible for the colour change relaxes so they have no control over their colours.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Dose anybody know what temps a male panther chameleon skin is or there body temp ??

Mark


----------



## Merritt87

benton1576 said:


> He wont get any brighter now he is 2 years old. He is a stunning Tamatave! Have you ever seen him fully fired up? he needs to see another male or his reflection to fire up properly.
> 
> The reason they get brighter at night is because the cells in the skin responsible for the colour change relaxes so they have no control over their colours.


think putting a mirror in front of him will proper stress him out tho?? and yes he is a stunner never get bored watching him or holding him.


----------



## Bradley

Merritt87 said:


> think putting a mirror in front of him will proper stress him out tho?? and yes he is a stunner never get bored watching him or holding him.


It shouldnt stress him out if he only sees himslef for a few minutes. It is basically like him seeing another male but its the next best thing if you only have the one.

My male sambava has never fired up. Not in the mirror or to my male veiled who fires up at him!


----------



## rsklReptiles

Here's Boris being a ninjaaaaa




















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## benton1576

rosswaa said:


> Here's Boris being a ninjaaaaa
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


He looks to be pulling off a perfect roundhouse kick! :no1:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

rosswaa said:


> Here's Boris being a ninjaaaaa
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



:lol2:


----------



## jojothefirst

What are peoples experience on breeding age or weight for female panthers?

I have a strong understanding but would be interesting to know from people have regularly breed them.


----------



## benton1576

jojothefirst said:


> What are peoples experience on breeding age or weight for female panthers?
> 
> I have a strong understanding but would be interesting to know from people have regularly breed them.


I dont breed mine until at least year old. I wouldnt like to think theyre still growing and trying to develop eggs at the same time as the calcium is needed for their growing bones.


----------



## Bradley

I always wait untill they over a year old. Some people also have a specific weight for them but they could reach that weight under a year due to being fed too much so I stick to the year mark.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Just wondering, why would my panther cham (my ambilobe, george) suddenly flare up as soon as i put him in a vivexotic rather than his normal reptibreeze? :whistling2:


----------



## chameleonkev

Bradley said:


> I always wait untill they over a year old. Some people also have a specific weight for them but they could reach that weight under a year due to being fed too much so I stick to the year mark.


Agreed, you carnt go of weight, it is just not accurate enought because some chams are larger than others at the same age so go of age an I like to wait untill 14 months minimum


----------



## benton1576

XtremeReptiles said:


> Just wondering, why would my panther cham (my ambilobe, george) suddenly flare up as soon as i put him in a vivexotic rather than his normal reptibreeze? :whistling2:


Does the vivoexotic have glass doors?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> Does the vivoexotic have glass doors?


Yes mate


----------



## benton1576

XtremeReptiles said:


> Yes mate


Ok, tonight when its dark and your lights are on inside, have a look at the window and the answer will be staring right back at you! lol


----------



## thrashback90

I picked up the plants for my cham today, what do people usually do concerning re-potting? can i just leave them or do i have to repot them?


----------



## Bradley

My male yemen never had any problems with the glass doors and was usually asleep before his lights went out but it would always be better to check him with them first :2thumb:


----------



## Oski1




----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> Ok, tonight when its dark and your lights are on inside, have a look at the window and the answer will be staring right back at you! lol


:lol2:I dont mean like he has got more agressive as he can see his own reflections i mean that he justt seems alot happier and much brighter in general. he doesnt act like he can see his own reflection: victory:


----------



## Iwantone

There's something on Hansel's nose!!!


----------



## Bradley

Iwantone said:


> There's something on Hansel's nose!!!
> 
> image


Great picture! :no1::2thumb:


----------



## Iwantone

Bradley said:


> Great picture! :no1::2thumb:


Thanks Bradley.


----------



## ch5

Oski1 said:


> image


Oski he looks stunning mate!


----------



## benton1576

XtremeReptiles said:


> :lol2:I dont mean like he has got more agressive as he can see his own reflections i mean that he justt seems alot happier and much brighter in general. he doesnt act like he can see his own reflection: victory:


In that case I guess hes either happier, or hotter! When they get hot they often show their brighter clolours in an effort to repel the heat, they turn darker to absorbe more heat. It could be that. You should check what your temps are peaking at throughout the day.

Other than that I am all out of ideas apart from that he may be happier in there, or he is admiring himself in the mirror! lol


----------



## shameless_wedgie

thrashback90 said:


> I picked up the plants for my cham today, what do people usually do concerning re-potting? can i just leave them or do i have to repot them?


Generally garden centres and Nurseries sell stock in Nursery pots and should be potted on shortly (i.e. a few weeks) after purchasing. It’s not a necessity but preferable. You can go up to the next pot size which is normally on about an inch overall bigger than the current pot. 

*QUESTION*
 
I’ve notice my cham "Slowing down" and heading to his Schefflera about an hour before lights out, I guess its his equivalent of us reading a book in bed before sleep. In regards to lighting at this point would it be better to set the UVB and Heat bulbs timers apart say half hour to mimic evening? Or just let them both go off an hour earlier?

By the way, You lot argue a lot less than Chameleon Forums members, Must be the British sense of humour and use of sarcasm.

Anyways cheers guys


----------



## benton1576

Sarcasm, whats that then? :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Its normal for them to find their sleeping spot before the lights go out, they dont like fumbling around in the dark! lol

I personally have both my lights on the same timer as I dont see a need to simulate dusk being that we are now having lighter nights. In the winter time it may be worth doing, although to be honest, he/she will be in their sleeping spot before they go out anyway. Its down to personal choice and you wont find a definative answer Im afraid. :2thumb:



shameless_wedgie said:


> Generally garden centres and Nurseries sell stock in Nursery pots and should be potted on shortly (i.e. a few weeks) after purchasing. It’s not a necessity but preferable. You can go up to the next pot size which is normally on about an inch overall bigger than the current pot.
> 
> *QUESTION*
> 
> I’ve notice my cham "Slowing down" and heading to his Schefflera about an hour before lights out, I guess its his equivalent of us reading a book in bed before sleep. In regards to lighting at this point would it be better to set the UVB and Heat bulbs timers apart say half hour to mimic evening? Or just let them both go off an hour earlier?
> 
> By the way, You lot argue a lot less than Chameleon Forums members, Must be the British sense of humour and use of sarcasm.
> 
> Anyways cheers guys


----------



## shameless_wedgie

benton1576 said:


> Sarcasm, whats that then? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Its normal for them to find their sleeping spot before the lights go out, they dont like fumbling around in the dark! lol
> 
> I personally have both my lights on the same timer as I dont see a need to simulate dusk being that we are now having lighter nights. In the winter time it may be worth doing, although to be honest, he/she will be in their sleeping spot before they go out anyway. Its down to personal choice and you wont find a definative answer Im afraid. :2thumb:


I thought it would be another personal choice answer, thats ok, as long as an hour isnt too long to be "hanging about under the duvet".

I did stagger them tonight to see if it made a difference and he was sort of half way between day and night colours, so I guess just relaxed. Anyway I'll keep an eye on Him and see what happens I guess.


----------



## chameleonkev

Hello people, Does anyone no any breeders of these local panthers? I'm on the look out for nosy mitsio, Ankaramy And Ambanja. Pure lines only and don't have to be breeding right now I would just like to no for the future, please pm me with any details thanks


----------



## Oski1

*Video of my Panther fire-ing up!!!!!*

Showed him a mirror today! This is what he thought of his self :2thumb:


Im not to sure if this works by clicking on it?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> In that case I guess hes either happier, or hotter! When they get hot they often show their brighter clolours in an effort to repel the heat, they turn darker to absorbe more heat. It could be that. You should check what your temps are peaking at throughout the day.
> 
> Other than that I am all out of ideas apart from that he may be happier in there, or he is admiring himself in the mirror! lol


My temps seem fine basking is 32.2 ambient is 29.4 and cool end is 24.0 so all seems fine maybe he is happier in there : victory:. Im sure its because he is looking in the mirror, he is prob thinking 'core im a right stunner arent I' :lol2:. Btw mate i have already asked jamie if he would have any young male tamataves next year, so will you have any aswell :whistling2:?


----------



## benton1576

XtremeReptiles said:


> My temps seem fine basking is 32.2 ambient is 29.4 and cool end is 24.0 so all seems fine maybe he is happier in there : victory:. Im sure its because he is looking in the mirror, he is prob thinking 'core im a right stunner arent I' :lol2:. Btw mate i have already asked jamie if he would have any young male tamataves next year, so will you have any aswell :whistling2:?


lol, he is a good looking boy!

I might have Tams going next year, but they will be related to his, unless your getting one from his new Tams he is getting.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> lol, he is a good looking boy!
> 
> I might have Tams going next year, but they will be related to his, unless your getting one from his new Tams he is getting.


Ok cheers mate. Let me know closer to the time if you have any and thanks he colours are developing even more and i still need to buy some dinofuel raptor edition :mf_dribble:


----------



## benton1576

XtremeReptiles said:


> Ok cheers mate. Let me know closer to the time if you have any and thanks he colours are developing even more and i still need to buy some dinofuel raptor edition :mf_dribble:


Its good stuff!


----------



## MuJi

Oski1 said:


> Showed him a mirror today! This is what he thought of his self :2thumb:
> [URL=http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa442/Oski2121/th_IMG_1799.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Im not to sure if this works by clicking on it?



:mf_dribble: Stunning mate. Love the video:no1:


----------



## kopstar

Oski1 said:


> Showed him a mirror today! This is what he thought of his self :2thumb:
> http://s1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa442/Oski2121/?action=view&current=IMG_1799.mp4image
> 
> Im not to sure if this works by clicking on it?


Great video, he's stunning. Tried the mirror trick with mine and he does nothing, no reaction at all.


----------



## rsklReptiles

Oski1 said:


> Showed him a mirror today! This is what he thought of his self :2thumb:
> [URL=http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa442/Oski2121/th_IMG_1799.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Im not to sure if this works by clicking on it?


He's stunning, awesome colours!! How old is he?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## remzy

Hey all long time no see but no news is good news well all my chams in new Vivs all new t5 lighting all happier n healthier including the lost. Cause male sambava still not 100% see the mounting a couple of weeks back hopefully eggs soon how's everyone else


----------



## pet

*oh...*

They are sooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## benton1576

remzy said:


> Hey all long time no see but no news is good news well all my chams in new Vivs all new t5 lighting all happier n healthier including the lost. Cause male sambava still not 100% see the mounting a couple of weeks back hopefully eggs soon how's everyone else


Eh, Im confused, was it the Sambava male who bred or the Ambilobe male with the sambava female? I must have read my message wrong.


----------



## thrashback90

Been attempting to clean my plants but a damp cloth isn't really doing too much, I've seen people say to use soap as well, does it matter what kind of soap? would some fairy liquid diluted in a bowl work? oh the confusion.


----------



## benton1576

thrashback90 said:


> Been attempting to clean my plants but a damp cloth isn't really doing too much, I've seen people say to use soap as well, does it matter what kind of soap? would some fairy liquid diluted in a bowl work? oh the confusion.


That would work so long as you thoroughly rinse them afterwards.


----------



## JParry8

Could some one pm me ways of stopping water from leaking out of my zoomed repti breeze? or some sort of drainage system? i have the back and one side covered so that i dont spray my wall and another viv, as well as electrics, and i have clingfilm aroun the bottom but i dont want it having a flood at the bootom, any help thanks


----------



## XtremeReptiles

JParry8 said:


> Could some one pm me ways of stopping water from leaking out of my zoomed repti breeze? or some sort of drainage system? i have the back and one side covered so that i dont spray my wall and another viv, as well as electrics, and i have clingfilm aroun the bottom but i dont want it having a flood at the bootom, any help thanks


I have a big square plant train you can get from most garden centre so then if the water leaks it goes straight into the tray : victory:


----------



## Bradley

XtremeReptiles said:


> I have a big square plant train you can get from most garden centre so then if the water leaks it goes straight into the tray : victory:


This is what I use. they can be bought from homebase and similar stores.


----------



## shameless_wedgie

Ok, so yet another request, 

Male or Female?

Hopefully these pics will work.
I have tried to get the base of the tail but the little b****r won't stay still



















And, Just because i found this pic amusing


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

I'd say very hard to tell. No bump at tail base looks thick tho so I would be inclined to say male but only 60 40 leaning towards a male Others will comment tho


----------



## chameleonkev

thats a male


----------



## shameless_wedgie

Thanks both. I thought it wouldn't be straight forward

if anyone else has any ideas it'll be good to get a rough idea of what to expect.


----------



## chameleonkev

I'd be expecting a beautiful male


----------



## chameleonkev

Where did your from? And what local is he


----------



## shameless_wedgie

Sambilobe Panthers in Wooten Bassett, Ambilobe Got him friday


----------



## chameleonkev

never heard of them but good look lol I guessed ambilobe or nosy be there the most popular panther and with good reason they have the brightest colour, if you ever get stuck with anything drop me a pm I'm happy to help


----------



## shameless_wedgie

chameleonkev said:


> never heard of them but good look lol I guessed ambilobe or nosy be there the most popular panther and with good reason they have the brightest colour, if you ever get stuck with anything drop me a pm I'm happy to help


Thanks for that, Im like a nervous father atm, Is he dehydrated is he eating is he pooping oh wait what colour are his urates.... ergh for such a chilled out animal i aint half stressed!

If I do think of anything serious I will drop you a message!


----------



## kopstar

Anybody ordered Mist King misting system from Poland and if so how long did it take to arrive after placing the order? Thanks.


----------



## shameless_wedgie

kopstar said:


> Anybody ordered Mist King misting system from Poland and if so how long did it take to arrive after placing the order? Thanks.


Apparently Junglefrog is supplying literally asap


----------



## chameleonkev

No no no I've orderd mine from junglefrog today a uk based company and it arrives Friday. [email protected]


----------



## kopstar

thanks for the heads up, I've just sent an email for info.


----------



## jojothefirst

shameless_wedgie said:


> Ok, so yet another request,
> 
> Male or Female?
> 
> Hopefully these pics will work.
> I have tried to get the base of the tail but the little b****r won't stay still
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And, Just because i found this pic amusing
> 
> image


I'm a complete novice at this but the pic with the straight tail looks very much female to me.
Hopefully chameleoco, benton or muji can confirm for you.

I'm only in Newport, where to is Wooten Bassett if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## shameless_wedgie

jojothefirst said:


> I'm a complete novice at this but the pic with the straight tail looks very much female to me.
> Hopefully chameleoco, benton or muji can confirm for you.
> 
> I'm only in Newport, where to is Wooten Bassett if you don't mind me asking?



Swindon, not too far to travel


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Can any body point me to a safe plant list for panther chams


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

shameless_wedgie said:


> Sambilobe Panthers in Wooten Bassett, Ambilobe Got him friday


I wondered if you meant royal wootton bassett :lol2: Did you get it from a shop or private then?


----------



## shameless_wedgie

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> I wondered if you meant royal wootton bassett :lol2: Did you get it from a shop or private then?


Private, Yes Royal Wooten...


----------



## shameless_wedgie

batesysbikes said:


> Can any body point me to a safe plant list for panther chams


Safe Plants List for Chameleons


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

shameless_wedgie said:


> Private, Yes Royal Wooten...


Thats a shame i thought maybe there was a hidden gem of a reptile shop round here i didnt know about lol


----------



## shameless_wedgie

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Thats a shame i thought maybe there was a hidden gem of a reptile shop round here i didnt know about lol


haha I have that problem in Caerphilly, Nah private seller but lovely Chams and really pleasant to deal with


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

shameless_wedgie said:


> haha I have that problem in Caerphilly, Nah private seller but lovely Chams and really pleasant to deal with



There is a reptile shop in swindon that sell chams, tokays, gecko's, snakes etc worth a look if you ever come down these parts again :2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

Its very hard to tell from these pics, Im inclined to agree with Kev and say male, but, the 2nd pic with the straight tail shot has me stumped as there appears to be a slight bulge indicating male, but the tail is very thin at the base and doesnt taper much indicating female. The bump I see could be a slight kink in the way its sat. Can you get some more pics, preferably not as blurry. How old is it?



shameless_wedgie said:


> Ok, so yet another request,
> 
> Male or Female?
> 
> Hopefully these pics will work.
> I have tried to get the base of the tail but the little b****r won't stay still
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And, Just because i found this pic amusing
> 
> image


----------



## shameless_wedgie

Ah benton, I wondered when you'd step in! I'll try and take a few more tomorrow when it wakes up, anything to focus on or just the base of the tail? 

He/She is approx 3 months.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Thanks for the list 
And what do u guys think of my 2 males 









Blu sprite never even coloured up 
But fubar did 

I was expecting blu to at least change a little the only time I seen him colour up was when i cought a butterfly and put it in his cage then he went like this









In the year that I owns him he has only coloured up once so I went out and bought a few more te he he and now I have 3 males and a few females I ha e the bug and have done since I seen my first panther


----------



## shameless_wedgie

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> There is a reptile shop in swindon that sell chams, tokays, gecko's, snakes etc worth a look if you ever come down these parts again :2thumb:


We have a few in Cardiff but not many i would trust, bad rep and dodgy looking shops. and reputable breeders seem far and few between hence crossing the border


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

benton1576 said:


> Its very hard to tell from these pics, Im inclined to agree with Kev and say male, but, the 2nd pic with the straight tail shot has me stumped as there appears to be a slight bulge indicating male, but the tail is very thin at the base and doesnt taper much indicating female. The bump I see could be a slight kink in the way its sat. Can you get some more pics, preferably not as blurry. How old is it?


To me the tail base looks thick and for a bump only a ever so slight am still sticking to more of a male than female


----------



## shameless_wedgie

batesysbikes said:


> To me the tail base looks thick and for a bump only a ever so slight am still sticking to more of a male than female


Haha and so Malcolm is genderless again


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

shameless_wedgie said:


> We have a few in Cardiff but not many i would trust, bad rep and dodgy looking shops. and reputable breeders seem far and few between hence crossing the border


Really, oh dear, this shop in swindon is reputable.


----------



## benton1576

shameless_wedgie said:


> Ah benton, I wondered when you'd step in! I'll try and take a few more tomorrow when it wakes up, anything to focus on or just the base of the tail?
> 
> He/She is approx 3 months.


I generally just go for the tail base as its more accurate, however, Females will show more of a peachy/cream/light brown colouration, especially nearer the spine where the barring starts. Males generally display more black barring. Im convinced its a male as in the first pic the tail base is very thick, plus the patterning when relaxed in the 3rd pic is black/darker indicating a young male. I wont say 100%, but Im confident. :2thumb:


----------



## shameless_wedgie

benton1576 said:


> I generally just go for the tail base as its more accurate, however, Females will show more of a peachy/cream/light brown colouration, especially nearer the spine where the barring starts. Males generally display more black barring. Im convinced its a male as in the first pic the tail base is very thick, plus the patterning when relaxed in the 3rd pic is black/darker indicating a young male. I wont say 100%, but Im confident. :2thumb:


The only time i see it really pale (no markings at all) is just before lights out. other than that always had patterning. I believe you have helped in the past so I will post more pics tomorrow an expect you to know definitively what i have!!!!

haha seriously though, I will post pics, worse comes to worst I'll just have to wait and see. The only colouration i;ve seen so far is when I was clearing out the paper towels and it got defensive with me and flashed red under its throat.


----------



## benton1576

shameless_wedgie said:


> The only time i see it really pale (no markings at all) is just before lights out. other than that always had patterning. I believe you have helped in the past so I will post more pics tomorrow an expect you to know definitively what i have!!!!
> 
> haha seriously though, I will post pics, worse comes to worst I'll just have to wait and see. The only colouration i;ve seen so far is when I was clearing out the paper towels and it got defensive with me and flashed red under its throat.


The red under the throat means nothing with regards to determining sex, both males and female show it. Ill give you a 100% answer with some better pics, Im generally quite good at sexing them from pics, getting used to it with the ammount of Emails I recieve! lol 

I wouldnt be too concerned at the moment as a few have said male, and Im also convinced its a male after taking a closer look at the pics you provided.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Pictures are a funny thing. Benton saying thick and thin and slight bump male, I am saying thick base slight bump male, Kev says male. 

Male male male male male ha ha 

Few month and u will know lol enjoy it 
Here is my male at 3 month he was already showing colours in the tail


----------



## ronnyjodes

Seeing as this thread gets more action than the pygmy one- does anybody here use Turkistan roaches for feeders? I'm tempted to try some but wondered if anybody else's pygmy chams like them


----------



## shameless_wedgie

batesysbikes said:


> Pictures are a funny thing. Benton saying thick and thin and slight bump male, I am saying thick base slight bump male, Kev says male.
> 
> Male male male male male ha ha
> 
> Few month and u will know lol enjoy it
> Here is my male at 3 month he was already showing colours in the tail
> 
> image


I might just do sweepstakes and set up betting on this one! you all are saying male so obviously i'd get a female and provide that pic as the final evidence! muwhahaha money making scheme!


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

In that case I bet female 
20 quid on female haha ha


----------



## benton1576

ronnyjodes said:


> Seeing as this thread gets more action than the pygmy one- does anybody here use Turkistan roaches for feeders? I'm tempted to try some but wondered if anybody else's pygmy chams like them


Ive used them before for my panthers and they went absolutely crazy for them!!! Where are you getting them from, I will be buying some of those guys! I didnt know what they were called and everytime I looked for roaches online it came back with results for Dubias, lol.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

From eBay and the classified section on her mark lad


----------



## ronnyjodes

Yeah, ebay and classifieds. Ebay seems like the best best as you can get 600 nymphs for a fiver :lol2:. Might not be quite big enough for panthers though lol


----------



## Dixi1801

ronnyjodes said:


> Yeah, ebay and classifieds. Ebay seems like the best best as you can get 600 nymphs for a fiver :lol2:. Might not be quite big enough for panthers though lol


as if you have Pygmys... jealous! :devil:


----------



## ronnyjodes

Dixi1801 said:


> as if you have Pygmys... jealous! :devil:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## chameleonkev

My mistking system has been sent out this morning so it's going to be here Friday!!! I've wanted one of these for so long, [email protected] if anyone else wants to get there's orderd


----------



## thrashback90

benton1576 said:


> That would work so long as you thoroughly rinse them afterwards.


Wiped down leaves with just a damp cloth, sprayed with warm soapy water and wiped leaves and sprayed again and hosed them down and let to air dry and still no luck getting these stubborn white residue marks off. I'm stumped. anymore ideas?


----------



## jojothefirst

chameleonkev said:


> My mistking system has been sent out this morning so it's going to be here Friday!!! I've wanted one of these for so long, [email protected] if anyone else wants to get there's orderd


How much did it cost if you don't mind me asking?
I bought 1 second hand on here recently and very pleased with it. Iv had to spend most of my free time making elaborate drainage systems now though lol.


----------



## chameleonkev

Ive had a 16 nozzle system witch cost me around 260 quid


----------



## shameless_wedgie

To those that tried to sex my Cham yesterday (and any others that have an opinion.) I have more pics but didnt want to clutter this thread so posted them here

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/879567-male-female-panther-chameleon-pic.html

Any ideas

thanks


----------



## chameleonkev

shameless_wedgie said:


> To those that tried to sex my Cham yesterday (and any others that have an opinion.) I have more pics but didnt want to clutter this thread so posted them here
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/879567-male-female-panther-chameleon-pic.html
> 
> Any ideas
> 
> thanks


do I need tell you again lol have faith in your little guy, some are slow growers he will have a growth spurt soon


----------



## shameless_wedgie

chameleonkev said:


> do I need tell you again lol have faith in your little guy, some are slow growers he will have a growth spurt soon


It's aimed more towards Benton :lol2:


----------



## Chameleoco

looks like a boy to me:2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

shameless_wedgie said:


> It's aimed more towards Benton :lol2:


Haha, Benton says male!!! :2thumb:


----------



## shameless_wedgie

Ok, so kev, benton and loco say male. Must be male then! Thanks all


----------



## benton1576

shameless_wedgie said:


> Ok, so kev, benton and loco say male. Must be male then! Thanks all


No problem mate. Thats the problem when you dont buy from one of us, you doubt what you have! :whistling2: lol


----------



## shameless_wedgie

Haha well One of you mOve closer to me! Benton where are you based?


----------



## shameless_wedgie

North Yorkshire I see good old google


----------



## benton1576

shameless_wedgie said:


> North Yorkshire I see good old google


How dare you!!! Im in East Cleveland, ok so its close to North Yorkshire, like on the border but hey ho, Im no Yorkie! lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## benton1576

Wow, these gecko dudes are worse than us!!! lol

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/879569-what-do-consider-breeder.html


----------



## shameless_wedgie

Next time I consider getting a Cham I'll look further. Just didn't like the thought of travelling in my twingo with a live animal for long periods. And yes I read that too, so what do you breed for?


----------



## benton1576

shameless_wedgie said:


> Next time I consider getting a Cham I'll look further. Just didn't like the thought of travelling in my twingo with a live animal for long periods. And yes I read that too, so what do you breed for?


I breed for pure locales. I make very little money from it because I spend so much on making sure I have everything my Chameleons need, travelling to get them, food, lighting etc. What money I do make, ends up going back into them anyway! lol

Theres some good couriers out there mate!


----------



## chameleonkev

shameless_wedgie said:


> It's aimed more towards Benton :lol2:


How rude lol


----------



## MuJi

A quick pic of a carpet baby, they're a month old today :2thumb:

Hope you like


----------



## Bradley

MuJi said:


> A quick pic of a carpet baby, they're a month old today :2thumb:
> 
> Hope you like


Very nice! Any updates on the cages?


----------



## benton1576

MuJi said:


> A quick pic of a carpet baby, they're a month old today :2thumb:
> 
> Hope you like


Dont forget to let me know when theyre ready to go mate, I may have a buyer for you!


----------



## MuJi

Bradley said:


> Very nice! Any updates on the cages?


We're up and running:2thumb: 

The launch of our 'Pro-flo' and 'Hydro-flo' enclosures will be at Kempton, 
we'll be taking orders for our new 'Hyro-flo' enclosures, which we'll have on show there:2thumb:


----------



## MuJi

benton1576 said:


> Dont forget to let me know when theyre ready to go mate, I may have a buyer for you!


We've got a lot of interest in these. Your buyer might need to get in touch with us.


----------



## chameleonkev

MuJi said:


> We're up and running:2thumb:
> 
> The launch of our 'Pro-flo' and 'Hydro-flo' enclosures will be at Kempton,
> we'll be taking orders for our new 'Hyro-flo' enclosures, which we'll have on show there:2thumb:


Are really good, I had some doors made for 7 of my enclosures and I will be needing 4 more soon


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

MuJi said:


> A quick pic of a carpet baby, they're a month old today :2thumb:
> 
> Hope you like


Hope you like!?!? Its frigging stunning! :2thumb::no1::flrt:


----------



## Oski1

MuJi said:


> A quick pic of a carpet baby, they're a month old today :2thumb:
> 
> Hope you like


They are amazing mate! Nice one!


----------



## jojothefirst

Lol, sounds to me like someone is just looking for a argument...... either that or there v v paranoid! 



benton1576 said:


> Wow, these gecko dudes are worse than us!!! lol
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/879569-what-do-consider-breeder.html


----------



## benton1576

I gave them a good argument! lol

They werent impressed that I said gecko breeders had runied them by messing with the genes too much, oh well....


----------



## chameleonkev

if your talking about the amount of different geckos there are I agree, 3 years ago the crested gecko was considered a rare gecko and now Im sure they must make half of them names up, there that common its rare to find a normal gecko


----------



## XtremeReptiles

*Update on George my Blue Bar Ambilobe*

Some pics today : victory:: Enjoy :mf_dribble:

So friendly :no1:


----------



## shameless_wedgie

Does anyone else have their chams trying to bask under a fluorescent or is it just me? I assume he sees light and thinks it'll be warm and just ignores his actual basking lamp.


----------



## kopstar

shameless_wedgie said:


> Does anyone else have their chams trying to bask under a fluorescent or is it just me? I assume he sees light and thinks it'll be warm and just ignores his actual basking lamp.


I'd assume he is basking but probably basking in UV.


----------



## shameless_wedgie

kopstar said:


> I'd assume he is basking but probably basking in UV.


Ah so he wants a good tan, don't blame him


----------



## Bradley

He will just be basking for uv. make sure he has a strong enough bulb and that it is changed often as some bask directly under it when it needs to be changed.


----------



## Bradley

Someone is getting ready to shed :whistling2::no1:


----------



## shameless_wedgie

Bradley said:


> He will just be basking for uv. make sure he has a strong enough bulb and that it is changed often as some bask directly under it when it needs to be changed.


It's a week old reptisun 5.0


----------



## Bradley

shameless_wedgie said:


> It's a week old reptisun 5.0


he may just be taking advantage of the higher than usual uv output then :2thumb:


----------



## shameless_wedgie

Bradley said:


> he may just be taking advantage of the higher than usual uv output then :2thumb:


Ahand here's me forking out On st tropez bronzing for him


----------



## chameleonkev

received my mistking today, alot of kit to it but ive pretty much figured it out, if anyone does have on pm me on how to fit the zip drip valve please


----------



## nads

An update on my little man,he is so grumpy,hopefully this will change as he grows,cos he is sooo cute:flrt:




























Vicky


----------



## chameleonkev

^^^^What is this guy? Be?


----------



## nads

chameleonkev said:


> ^^^^What is this guy? Be?


My bubba is a Nosy Faly


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> ^^^^What is this guy? Be?


Hes brother to yours Kev!

Looking great Vicky, I see what you mean about him turning almost completely white at times!


----------



## benton1576

Heres some updated pics of the Masoala, As you can see, the reds are already starting to come through and these arent even 2 months old yet!


----------



## benton1576

And why not whilst Im at it, heres a pic of the female Faly I held back from Storms clutch.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

nads said:


> An update on my little man,he is so grumpy,hopefully this will change as he grows,cos he is sooo cute:flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Vicky


 
Aw Vicky he is gorgeous! :flrt:

And i happened to notice in your siggi that you have a tokay, any pics? :whistling2: :flrt:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

benton1576 said:


> Heres some updated pics of the Masoala, As you can see, the reds are already starting to come through and these arent even 2 months old yet!
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Aw :flrt:


----------



## Miss Lily

*More Montysaur!*

Some updated pics of Monty 'Dinky Dinosaur' Jackson! :2thumb: He is 11 months old now, bless him!


----------



## kopstar

Miss Lily said:


> Some updated pics of Monty 'Dinky Dinosaur' Jackson! :2thumb: He is 11 months old now, bless him!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Looking great! You take some cracking photos.


----------



## nads

benton1576 said:


> Heres some updated pics of the Masoala, As you can see, the reds are already starting to come through and these arent even 2 months old yet!
> 
> image
> 
> image





benton1576 said:


> And why not whilst Im at it, heres a pic of the female Faly I held back from Storms clutch.
> 
> image


:gasp::flrt:Stunners Mark

Vicky


----------



## Miss Lily

kopstar said:


> Looking great! You take some cracking photos.


Thanks! I love taking pics of this little guy! He is awesome! :flrt:


----------



## nads

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Aw Vicky he is gorgeous! :flrt:
> 
> And i happened to notice in your siggi that you have a tokay, any pics? :whistling2: :flrt:


 I have 3 adult female Tokays:2thumb: I'm sure i posted pic's on your "Tokay" thread:blush: )
Vicky


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> Hes brother to yours Kev!
> 
> Looking great Vicky, I see what you mean about him turning almost completely white at times!


Not happy about this then!!!! I carnt get to take any photos of mine with colour he hates me lol


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> Heres some updated pics of the Masoala, As you can see, the reds are already starting to come through and these arent even 2 months old yet!
> 
> image
> 
> image


Im waiting for my new female,not long now an I got the laying bin back in the viv she's been climbing down a bit over the last few days


----------



## gazzatino

nads said:


> I have 3 adult female Tokays:2thumb: I'm sure i posted pic's on your "Tokay" thread:blush: )
> Vicky


any body got a male adult jackson going for sale...(xnath)


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

nads said:


> I have 3 adult female Tokays:2thumb: I'm sure i posted pic's on your "Tokay" thread:blush: )
> Vicky


Do you know i do believe you did :blush: My bad!!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Miss Lily said:


> Some updated pics of Monty 'Dinky Dinosaur' Jackson! :2thumb: He is 11 months old now, bless him!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image



He is just the cutest!! :flrt:


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> Im waiting for my new female,not long now an I got the laying bin back in the viv she's been climbing down a bit over the last few days


Thats great news mate. Have you put the other eggs in yet? Ive got 21 Masoala babies now, the last one from this clutch just hatched out, better late than never! lol


----------



## shameless_wedgie

Note to self, Chameleon Is scared of Exo Terra Jungle vines!


----------



## benton1576

shameless_wedgie said:


> Note to self, Chameleon Is scared of Exo Terra Jungle vines!


what? lol 

meybe he thinks its a big brown snake! :lol2:


----------



## benton1576

I had another look at the Masoala babies yesterday and it seems I have more males than I thought! Theres 13 of them! I think I have already selected my holback for next year......


----------



## ch5

Ernie had some time in the sun this afternoon....


----------



## shameless_wedgie

benton1576 said:


> what? lol
> 
> meybe he thinks its a big brown snake! :lol2:


Haha I was wondering why he was sat in the schefflera yesterday afternoon when there was a locust hanging about on a branch. Then I noticed this morning him transfixed on the vine still sat in the plant. As soon as I took it out he was off hunting. WIMP!


----------



## soolonger

Hi all, Asking here as it seems to make more sense than the other thread i started. but would a VivExotic AX48 48in Vivarium Elmau Beech with one of the larger doors replaced with mesh and sealed be better than a Zoo Med ReptiBreeze Screen Cage 61x61x122cm? can not seem to find a answer, would reflections be a issue? Sorry to bother people about this but i want to get everything correct before getting one.

ed


----------



## azz0703

hi everyone not been kn in a while as ive not had a problem but noticed one today! my cham has a broken/bent middle toe/nail on his back left foot. can you advise on whats best to do? do i just leave it and it will drop off? the toe nail behind it looks fresh and new so maybe its common from climbing a lot? heres a couple pics. just dnt want it getting infected or wonder if its commkn? i have reptiwound aid if this would help but as said before my cham hates being handled so i never do .
























all advice welcome please


----------



## chameleonkev

I wouldnt say better but it wouldn't be any worse, drainage will be more of an issue an I would perhaps mesh te top so you can put the uv an heat bulb on top rather than inside, it's just an accident waiting to happen


----------



## soolonger

ok thanks


----------



## Bradley

soolonger said:


> Hi all, Asking here as it seems to make more sense than the other thread i started. but would a VivExotic AX48 48in Vivarium Elmau Beech with one of the larger doors replaced with mesh and sealed be better than a Zoo Med ReptiBreeze Screen Cage 61x61x122cm? can not seem to find a answer, would reflections be a issue? Sorry to bother people about this but i want to get everything correct before getting one.
> 
> ed


They are both fine aslong as the vivexotic has the extra ventilation and has a bit cut out the roof so the basking bulb can be outside the cage.


----------



## azz0703

also is this something that will grow back? the broken nail looks bigger and older than the other smaller cleaner? just dont want it getting infected and want best action to take is? hes moving and eating a lot still normally


----------



## kopstar

I'm thinking of using a 700 x 700 shower tray as a base for my Reptibreeze has anyone tried this before?


----------



## benton1576

kopstar said:


> I'm thinking of using a 700 x 700 shower tray as a base for my Reptibreeze has anyone tried this before?


Anything that holds water can be placed underneath you cage to catch water. I use cat litter trays!!! lol


----------



## kopstar

benton1576 said:


> Anything that holds water can be placed underneath you cage to catch water. I use cat litter trays!!! lol


Yep, started with a large tray but I'm up to version 3, needs to cope with a misting system and drain off through the table it sits on.


----------



## benton1576

I see what your problem is, you need something to sit directly underneath the cage. My friend who has reptibreezes made a wooden frame to sit the cages on and put plant trays underneath to catch the water. Perhaps this is something you could consider?



kopstar said:


> Yep, started with a large tray but I'm up to version 3, needs to cope with a misting system and drain off through the table it sits on.
> 
> image


----------



## benton1576

Or perhaps use some drainage pipe coming from the plug you installed, going through the table and into a tray underneath. Can that shelf on the table be lowered to accomodate a deeper tray if needed?



benton1576 said:


> I see what your problem is, you need something to sit directly underneath the cage. My friend who has reptibreezes made a wooden frame to sit the cages on and put plant trays underneath to catch the water. Perhaps this is something you could consider?


----------



## shameless_wedgie

They should sell reptibreeze + ikea £25 tables as a standard package!!! I'm glad I'm not the only one, see them all the time as a combo now


----------



## kopstar

benton1576 said:


> Or perhaps use some drainage pipe coming from the plug you installed, going through the table and into a tray underneath. Can that shelf on the table be lowered to accomodate a deeper tray if needed?


Yes I can accomodate a large container on the shelf underneath, the one there currently catches about 2L a day. The problem I have is catching the water that runs down the perspex walls hence something wider than the footprint of the Reptibreeze.


----------



## chameleonkev

kopstar said:


> Yes I can accomodate a large container on the shelf underneath, the one there currently catches about 2L a day. The problem I have is catching the water that runs down the perspex walls hence something wider than the footprint of the Reptibreeze.


Carnt you tape the Perspex sides of so that water can only run back in to the viv rather than of at the bottom, that's what I've done


----------



## kopstar

chameleonkev said:


> Carnt you tape the Perspex sides of so that water can only run back in to the viv rather than of at the bottom, that's what I've done


There's a few things I could do to contain the overspray but it needs to be robust when the misting system goes in and starts to cycle more water.


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> Carnt you tape the Perspex sides of so that water can only run back in to the viv rather than of at the bottom, that's what I've done


I was going to say something similar, Put the perspex inside the cage, or some shower curtain wrapped around the sides and back but inside. That way no water can get out, and the water running down will stay within the footprint of the bottom of the cage.


----------



## kopstar

Thanks for the suggestions guys, I'll go and have a think.


----------



## chameleonkev

kopstar said:


> There's a few things I could do to contain the overspray but it needs to be robust when the misting system goes in and starts to cycle more water.


I've got a mistking setup running and I don't have any problems with it


----------



## shameless_wedgie

Kev, you're very proud of this mistking, I may invest. How's it working out for you?


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

I am going to order some hydroponic nft drainage tray it comes in different sizes the one I have been lookin at is 8 foot wide and 2 foot deep so perfect for xl Repti breeze and would fit 4 and they look very robust I searched hydroponic NFT systems and tables. I thought about shower bottoms but I will need
a few of them. 

Mark


----------



## Yemen

Bradley said:


> Well there are a few specific animal threads now and I wanted to start an area where chameleon keepers can dicuss keepig, share experiances and share Photos. I myself have bred yemens and now keep a Sambava panther chameleon. These creatures are facinating. So post away and when I get my new cages up I will be posting pics aswell!


Chameleons are the best:notworthy:


----------



## rsklReptiles

I've got a mistking coming direct from canada , worked out at £102. It was sent last monday so probably a little while left till it arrives

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## benton1576

rosswaa said:


> I've got a mistking coming direct from canada , worked out at £102. It was sent last monday so probably a little while left till it arrives
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


They reckon about 8 weeks! lol


----------



## kopstar

rosswaa said:


> I've got a mistking coming direct from canada , worked out at £102. It was sent last monday so probably a little while left till it arrives
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Does the £102 include customs duty/VAT?


----------



## benton1576

kopstar said:


> Does the £102 include customs duty/VAT?


It wont mate, Ive asked before. you have to pay the tax duty owed on it once it arrives. I had this once when I ordered from the US, postman dropped a letter through my door saying parcel could be collected from the sorting office and the tax had to be paid.


----------



## ch5

My mistking came over from Canada too. I had to collect the package from the courier depot and pay customs charges. I think it was about £8 or something like that if I remember rightly.


----------



## benton1576

ch5 said:


> My mistking came over from Canada too. I had to collect the package from the courier depot and pay customs charges. I think it was about £8 or something like that if I remember rightly.


Thats actually not too bad really. When I made an order a few years back, I had to pay £70!!!


----------



## kopstar

benton1576 said:


> Thats actually not too bad really. When I made an order a few years back, I had to pay £70!!!


I think its a bit pot luck. I've imported from the states a few times and about 1 in 3 times you didn't pay anything. If you can get the seller to label the parcel as 'Gift' then it doesn't get taxed.

Obviously this is classed as tax avoidance and quite rightly C&E take a dim view. Even if a parcel slips through customs you are still obliged to pay the relevant duty.

Now that Mist King stuff is finally available in the UK it makes sense to me to support the business as although you may end up saving around a tenner by importing a misting system spares and upgrades will end up being cheaper bought over here.


----------



## chameleonkev

shameless_wedgie said:


> Kev, you're very proud of this mistking, I may invest. How's it working out for you?


Amazing! Better than I thought all I've got to do is figure the zipdrip fit ment an I'm finished but yes it's well worth the money


----------



## chameleonkev

rosswaa said:


> I've got a mistking coming direct from canada , worked out at £102. It was sent last monday so probably a little while left till it arrives
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


How come you decided to order from Canada rather than from the uk?


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Female panther gravid 

My girl has been gravid for 22 days now she has been wondering around the bottom but ignores the laying bin altogether, she cruises right past it showing no interest. It's 12 by 12 by 12 filed with soil, yes I have read janns blog and devs laying bin guides on the chameleon forum Any advice would be greatful 

Many thanks 
Mark


----------



## benton1576

Is it just me or do silkworms make Chameleons poo runny and stink?

Ive noticed since I started to feed more silkworms in their diets, their urates are white as snow, but runny and smelly. Im hoping someone responds and says its normal!


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> Is it just me or do silkworms make Chameleons poo runny and stink?
> 
> Ive noticed since I started to feed more silkworms in their diets, their urates are white as snow, but runny and smelly. Im hoping someone responds and says its normal!


I read about this the other day on cham forums, I've never noticed it because I havnt got a steady supply of silkies but a lot of people did say it was normal


----------



## shameless_wedgie

Nice was just about to order a load of silks too


----------



## chameleonkev

shameless_wedgie said:


> Nice was just about to order a load of silks too


I would silkies are a really good Cham feeder


----------



## shameless_wedgie

Haha yeah just looking for the best price, how long do eggs take to hatch?


----------



## kopstar

I've just ordered 60 silkworms and mine has them about once every couple of months or so. Never noticed anything nasty or slimey though.

On a similar note does anyone use feeders out of the garden?


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> I read about this the other day on cham forums, I've never noticed it because I havnt got a steady supply of silkies but a lot of people did say it was normal


Thank God for that. I thought it had to be the silkies as all my chams poos are the same and I fed them about 4-5 silkies each yesterday!

Ive heard of people using silkies as a staple, but I personally wont be doing it if it makes them poo like this the next day! lol


----------



## benton1576

kopstar said:


> I've just ordered 60 silkworms and mine has them about once every couple of months or so. Never noticed anything nasty or slimey though.
> 
> On a similar note does anyone use feeders out of the garden?


No way dude, dont use anything straight from the garden, you dont know what it has eaten or walked through! You can use snales, butterflies, moths, woodlice, but catch them and breed them for a few generations, ensuring you get rid of the WC ones once the babies are laid and change them to their own box/container.


----------



## shameless_wedgie

The repellant woodlice secrete, is it harmful or literally just a repellant?


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> Thank God for that. I thought it had to be the silkies as all my chams poos are the same and I fed them about 4-5 silkies each yesterday!
> 
> Ive heard of people using silkies as a staple, but I personally wont be doing it if it makes them poo like this the next day! lol


It's normal, you have a curry tonight then see how you poo the next day lol, different feeders, different waste


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> No way dude, dont use anything straight from the garden, you dont know what it has eaten or walked through! You can use snales, butterflies, moths, woodlice, but catch them and breed them for a few generations, ensuring you get rid of the WC ones once the babies are laid and change them to their own box/container.


To much work, jus Buy a colony of dubi of eBay, the small dubi cost nothing An raise them on dog food a cereal then take a couple out at a time, feed them on greens for a week to flush the dog food out and there you have some great and cheap feeders, I did this before and have just started another colony again


----------



## RobnMegBoa

Few pics of my wifes new little yemen cham, hes well cool, even fell asleep on her hand! lol
Anyways hope you cham lovers like!


----------



## Skar's Royals




----------



## RobnMegBoa

RaW Exotics said:


> image
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Show off lol

Joking aside those are some nice chameleons


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Awesome chams :2thumb:


----------



## shameless_wedgie

Ok you lot, why did no one mention the creepy chameleon eye cleaning technique.


----------



## Iwantone

shameless_wedgie said:


> Ok you lot, why did no one mention the creepy chameleon eye cleaning technique.


Do you mean when the eye bulges lol?


----------



## RobnMegBoa

what would you guys say was better for chams, exo terras or the flexariums?
as im looking to buy shortly but aint too sure what to go for?


----------



## Iwantone

RobnMegBoa said:


> what would you guys say was better for chams, exo terras or the flexariums?
> as im looking to buy shortly but aint too sure what to go for?


Flexarium unless it's a pygmy chameleon.


----------



## kopstar

RobnMegBoa said:


> what would you guys say was better for chams, exo terras or the flexariums?
> as im looking to buy shortly but aint too sure what to go for?


Not to sure about the flexarium as I've read some bad things particularly about the zips failing within a short time. Most go for the Reptibreeze as standard but there are other options. Exo's are great for pygmys and young chams.


----------



## ronnyjodes

Well I'm in to week 2 of keeping pygmy chameleons and they've become a bit of a centrepiece for out family, we're always watching them as they're so fascinating. Sat watching them earlier and one has gone an awesome black and grey stripey pattern, the other is hanging upside down off the mesh lid and generally giving me judging glances.
Does it ever cease to be exciting watching them feed as despite seeing loads of chameleon videos the first time I actually saw mine catch a fruit fly in front of me I genuinely punched the air like I was in a John Hughes movie.


----------



## shameless_wedgie

Iwantone said:


> Do you mean when the eye bulges lol?


Yeah, I thought I had broken him! I assume it's because he shed today, and it happened as I misted him


----------



## Iwantone

kopstar said:


> Not to sure about the flexarium as I've read some bad things particularly about the zips failing within a short time. Most go for the Reptibreeze as standard but there are other options. Exo's are great for pygmys and young chams.


Sorry blonde moment. I was referring to the reptibreeze not the one with the zips lol.


----------



## Iwantone

ronnyjodes said:


> Well I'm in to week 2 of keeping pygmy chameleons and they've become a bit of a centrepiece for out family, we're always watching them as they're so fascinating. Sat watching them earlier and one has gone an awesome black and grey stripey pattern, the other is hanging upside down off the mesh lid and generally giving me judging glances.
> Does it ever cease to be exciting watching them feed as despite seeing loads of chameleon videos the first time I actually saw mine catch a fruit fly in front of me I genuinely punched the air like I was in a John Hughes movie.


I'm glad you are enjoying them. I still haven't got bored with watching them.



shameless_wedgie said:


> Yeah, I thought I had broken him! I assume it's because he shed today, and it happened as I misted him


Lol the first time I saw it I thought the eye was mega swollen. My pygmies do it sometimes after I have misted them.


----------



## chameleonkev

Iwantone said:


> Sorry blonde moment. I was referring to the reptibreeze not the one with the zips lol.


Reptibreeze are a really good viv, the only issue you may have is keeping the humidity in, if you do just tape some plastic sheets on the sides an back, apart from that there by far the best choice


----------



## chameleonkev

shameless_wedgie said:


> Yeah, I thought I had broken him! I assume it's because he shed today, and it happened as I misted him


The eyes do bulge when there cleaning their eye out like if you spray water in there eye


----------



## shameless_wedgie

Haha kev you make it sound like I took a super soaker to his face! Yeah I googled it. These animals get weirder and weirder the more I know about them


----------



## benton1576

My Tamatave is shedding today. Ii had all the boys out for some natural sunlight today and they loved it! Comet, the Mitsio, actually got horny and was pacing around looking for a female and displaying an array of colours! lol, poor guy, his female is laying eggs, infertile though im afraid.

Heres a pic of him showing off some eye turret bars after I put him back into his cage!


----------



## shameless_wedgie

Benton, that's amazing! I can't wait for my little one to start showing some colours! He shed today so a step closer I guess!


----------



## kopstar

benton1576 said:


> My Tamatave is shedding today. Ii had all the boys out for some natural sunlight today and they loved it! Comet, the Mitsio, actually got horny and was pacing around looking for a female and displaying an array of colours! lol, poor guy, his female is laying eggs, infertile though im afraid.
> 
> Heres a pic of him showing off some eye turret bars after I put him back into his cage!
> 
> image


Got to love the white and red around his mouth it looks like he's showing teeth.


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> My Tamatave is shedding today. Ii had all the boys out for some natural sunlight today and they loved it! Comet, the Mitsio, actually got horny and was pacing around looking for a female and displaying an array of colours! lol, poor guy, his female is laying eggs, infertile though im afraid.
> 
> Heres a pic of him showing off some eye turret bars after I put him back into his cage!
> 
> image


Hope boy turns out like his big bro


----------



## Callum1875

I've always wondered do chameleons bite?


----------



## benton1576

Callum1875 said:


> I've always wondered do chameleons bite?


They can bite, but its unusual for them to do so. Usually they headbut you with the side of their head, they will have their mouth open when doing it so it appears theyre trying to bite but thats a warning. Keep annoying him/her and you will get bitten!


----------



## Iwantone

chameleonkev said:


> Reptibreeze are a really good viv, the only issue you may have is keeping the humidity in, if you do just tape some plastic sheets on the sides an back, apart from that there by far the best choice


Not if you use corrotherm in it like I do. : victory:


----------



## Skar's Royals

A couple more pics:


----------



## soolonger

chameleonkev said:


> Reptibreeze are a really good viv, the only issue you may have is keeping the humidity in, if you do just tape some plastic sheets on the sides an back, apart from that there by far the best choice


I have just got back from my local petshop and was told that reptibreeze where rubbish and could not hold humidity at all, which went down like a ton of bricks as i had ordered one a day before. The bloke said that everyone uses a viv and a lot of shops do not even sell the reptibreeze anymore. I will add he did not try to sell me a viv which is what i thought he was getting at.

I tried to google corrotherm but it just has links to this thread, what is it and how would i go about getting some?


----------



## chameleonkev

Hi there, for starters reptibreeze are a amazing viv for any chameleon keeper,mesh vivs are the dogs bol**s when it comes to chams, like I said if you do struggle to keep humidity in just tape up the back and sides with some plastic or bin bags or anything, just keep the front ant top open mesh, anything above 55-60% humidity is fine as it will go up while misting and at night, are you using real plants like ficus or umbrella plants in the viv?


----------



## chameleonkev

soolonger said:


> I have just got back from my local petshop and was told that reptibreeze where rubbish and could not hold humidity at all, which went down like a ton of bricks as i had ordered one a day before. The bloke said that everyone uses a viv and a lot of shops do not even sell the reptibreeze anymore. I will add he did not try to sell me a viv which is what i thought he was getting at.
> 
> I tried to google corrotherm but it just has links to this thread, what is it and how would i go about getting some?


And btw this is just another thing proving reptile shops no nothing about chameleons!!! They no the bare minimal and then try to tell you what to do, your best source of advise is here and chameleon forums is very good as its a forum specifically for chameleons


----------



## Moony14

Hi I've been thinking about getting my first reptile and I'm considering chameleons. First I was looking at panthers but they have a hefty price tag so now I'm thinking about a Yemen/Vieled Chameleon. Could people tell me their experiences with this species? Would one be okay in a wooden vivarium with lots of ventilation? The problem is my house gets very cold in the winter so keeping it warm would be a problem. Also, is it possible to keep them tame? I have seen a lot of videos where they chameleon hisses when approached and I would rather not have one like that. I wouldn't handle it very often but I would like to be able to.

If not a Yemen, which Chameleon would you say is the most docile? Many thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Iwantone

soolonger said:


> I tried to google corrotherm but it just has links to this thread, what is it and how would i go about getting some?


You can buy it from B&Q in sheets that you can cut to size. It's a form of rigid plastic sheeting. I use it on three sides of the Reptibreeze and also inside the small front panel. It's great stuff although not cheap. I believe that someone also used aquarium sealant on the grooves to seal it up. I have a Lucky Reptile plastic tray on the bottom of my vivs and if you place the corrotherm inside this it holds it in place.


----------



## Bradley

Moony14 said:


> Hi I've been thinking about getting my first reptile and I'm considering chameleons. First I was looking at panthers but they have a hefty price tag so now I'm thinking about a Yemen/Vieled Chameleon. Could people tell me their experiences with this species? Would one be okay in a wooden vivarium with lots of ventilation? The problem is my house gets very cold in the winter so keeping it warm would be a problem. Also, is it possible to keep them tame? I have seen a lot of videos where they chameleon hisses when approached and I would rather not have one like that. I wouldn't handle it very often but I would like to be able to.
> 
> If not a Yemen, which Chameleon would you say is the most docile? Many thanks :2thumb:


Yemens are a great starter species but males can be very funny with being touched and tend to hiss and lunge. Males are best to get as a first cham as they will not lay eggs.

A wooden viv is fine aslong as you add extra ventilation and also an area to house the heat bulb outside the tank so the chameleon cannot burn itself.

Some chameleons will be 'tame' but others wont be. It is very hard to tell if one will be as some show it from a young age and some get hissy when they get older. They are a more look but dont touch animal so a hissy cham shouldnt be much of a worry if its in its viv most of the time.


----------



## soolonger

I have ordered some vines and such but will be putting some live plants in there as well, going to B&Q garden center on saturday to get the plants so will look for this corrotherm when i am there. Thanks for the answers and yes, it does seem like most reptile shop owners are not up to date with thew keeping needs of the animals they sell.


----------



## chameleonkev

soolonger said:


> I have ordered some vines and such but will be putting some live plants in there as well, going to B&Q garden center on saturday to get the plants so will look for this corrotherm when i am there. Thanks for the answers and yes, it does seem like most reptile shop owners are not up to date with thew keeping needs of the animals they sell.


A good tip, don't go b n q for the plants go aldi they are a third of the price!!!


----------



## benton1576

Hello,

Just to make you all aware, there is a user on here you should avoid selling to. I sold him a Chameleon and although the full payment wasnt made, I agreed to allow the courier to take it on the understanding that the remaining balance would be paid the next day when he got paid. After several attempts to contact him, he got back to me saying that the Chameleon arrived in bad condition and that he was paying for vet bills. He informed me of how she was setup etc and the problem lies in the fact he used a coil bulb after being advised they can cause eye damage, and allowed her to get within inches of it, where she remained with her eyes closed for the duration of the day. He isnt very polite, ignores your attempts to contact him, and IMO has no intention of ever paying what he owes. Im not into naming and shaming for all to see, but if you would like to know who he is please send me a PM and Ill be happy to tell you.

For those that know me and have personally seen how I set mine up and look after them, you all know fine well that I give all my Chams the best possible care and would never sell a Chameleon I know to be ill.


----------



## chameleonkev

Post the fools name up!!! you do someone a favor and they repay you by ripping you of, I wouldn't ever do that. This wernt your last female faly was it?


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> Post the fools name up!!! you do someone a favor and they repay you by ripping you of, I wouldn't ever do that. This wernt your last female faly was it?


I cant mate, Its not the right thing to do. Im obviously pissed about it, especially as he called me a b:censor:d and said I was putting the money he owes me before the health of MY Chameleon! lol. I spent weeks advising him and helping him to get things setup for her. At one point I did consider that he didnt have any experience and was going to refuse the sale but he claims he has other Chameleons, God knows what state theyre in.

It wasnt the last Female, Im keeping her. The female in question was the one I held onto for 6 weeks as he claims he couldnt get a courier until then! I wont be doing it in the future. From now on, I hold them for 2 weeks from the date theyre ready to go, if they fail to collect or arrange a courier then they lose the deposit and I offer it up for sale.


----------



## jason11272stacey

mark keep't the last female nosy faly diden't he ?

and i agree post his name up, has this forum got a watch out section ?

jason


----------



## Callum1875

benton1576 said:


> I cant mate, Its not the right thing to do. Im obviously pissed about it, especially as he called me a b:censor:d and said I was putting the money he owes me before the health of MY Chameleon! lol. I spent weeks advising him and helping him to get things setup for her. At one point I did consider that he didnt have any experience and was going to refuse the sale but he claims he has other Chameleons, God knows what state theyre in.
> 
> It wasnt the last Female, Im keeping her. The female in question was the one I held onto for 6 weeks as he claims he couldnt get a courier until then! I wont be doing it in the future. From now on, I hold them for 2 weeks from the date theyre ready to go, if they fail to collect or arrange a courier then they lose the deposit and I offer it up for sale.


It is the right thing to do! do everyone else a favor!


----------



## chameleonkev

you have his address, is he near me? il go get it, knock it of what I ow you for the masoala lol


----------



## benton1576

jason11272stacey said:


> mark keep't the last female nosy faly diden't he ?
> 
> and i agree post his name up, has this forum got a watch out section ?
> 
> jason


No can do Im afraid, I would love to, but to name and shame him is just asking for trouble. If anyone is selling Chameleons, by all means PM me and Ill tell you his name just in case he tries to do the same to you. 

Can I ask though Jason, how is your male doing? Does he appear to have any problems with his eyes as he was setup exactly the same as the female I sold to this other guy, (they were next door neighbours!!! lol)?

Do you have any pics of him yet?


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> you have his address, is he near me? il go get it, knock it of what I ow you for the masoala lol


No mate, He lives miles away, plus I cant condone violence! lol. Ill give him the benefit of the doubt and hope that once he has sorted her out and the vet bills paid etc he pays me, if not, lesson learned.


----------



## Moony14

Bradley said:


> Yemens are a great starter species but males can be very funny with being touched and tend to hiss and lunge. Males are best to get as a first cham as they will not lay eggs.
> 
> A wooden viv is fine aslong as you add extra ventilation and also an area to house the heat bulb outside the tank so the chameleon cannot burn itself.
> 
> Some chameleons will be 'tame' but others wont be. It is very hard to tell if one will be as some show it from a young age and some get hissy when they get older. They are a more look but dont touch animal so a hissy cham shouldnt be much of a worry if its in its viv most of the time.


Hmm I suppose chams aren't right for me then. . I'm quite hands on :lol2:


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Hey you guys that breed panther Chams what incubator shall I get I dont want to make one and what temps u set at start Low go high or?? Do I put into a disapause? What works for you? 

Thanks mark


----------



## jason11272stacey

benton1576 said:


> No can do Im afraid, I would love to, but to name and shame him is just asking for trouble. If anyone is selling Chameleons, by all means PM me and Ill tell you his name just in case he tries to do the same to you.
> 
> Can I ask though Jason, how is your male doing? Does he appear to have any problems with his eyes as he was setup exactly the same as the female I sold to this other guy, (they were next door neighbours!!! lol)?
> 
> Do you have any pics of him yet?


hi mark my male nosy faly is doing fantastic buddy no problems at all mate :no1:
as for his eyes they look perfect mate well put it this way he has no problems catching loose crickets arround the viv :lol2:
i haven't took any pictures yet mate but he has put a bit of size on and gone through a shed perfectly mate : victory:

just to say no problems here mate you are a great seller and my little guy is just perfect :flrt:

jason : victory:


----------



## benton1576

batesysbikes said:


> Hey you guys that breed panther Chams what incubator shall I get I dont want to make one and what temps u set at start Low go high or?? Do I put into a disapause? What works for you?
> 
> Thanks mark


I use a homemade incubator from a plolybox, heatmat and thermostat, with the probe as close to the middle of the box as possible. I achieve this by taping the cable to the lid, and letting it hang in the middle of the box. I make sure to put some rails in there so the egg boxes are not sat directly on top of the heatmat. This would stop the thermostat working properly as the eggs would get too much heat whilst the heatmat is on longer trying to warm up the ambient air!

I diapause for a month at around 16c, then into the incubator at 24c.


----------



## benton1576

Thats great news mate, Im glad your happy with him. My holdback female is growing fast too, She is about to go through another shed in less than 2 weeks. I think theyre finally having a growth spurt! lol

You have to keep me updated with pics, It part of our contract! :lol2:



jason11272stacey said:


> hi mark my male nosy faly is doing fantastic buddy no problems at all mate :no1:
> as for his eyes they look perfect mate well put it this way he has no problems catching loose crickets arround the viv :lol2:
> i haven't took any pictures yet mate but he has put a bit of size on and gone through a shed perfectly mate : victory:
> 
> just to say no problems here mate you are a great seller and my little guy is just perfect :flrt:
> 
> jason : victory:


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

When do u put into disapause Mark? 
And you say make one but for ease what would ya recommend. What do you start temp at and when shall i put into disapause. And I will be using hatch rite is this ok and what sort of humidity Shall I need

Thanks mark


----------



## benton1576

batesysbikes said:


> When do u put into disapause Mark?
> And you say make one but for ease what would ya recommend. What do you start temp at and when shall i put into disapause. And I will be using hatch rite is this ok and what sort of humidity Shall I need
> 
> Thanks mark


Woaw, so many questions! lol

I cant recommend a good incubator for you mate as I have only used to one I made. I diapause from the day the eggs are laid, I collect them, put them in vermiculite and put them into a poly box for a month. As far as humidity, I cant comment on that either as I use vermiculite and mix it so that when it is squeezed, only a drop of water comes out.


----------



## chameleonkev

im using a pollybox,ive also got a lucky herp 11 witch are well over priced, the truth is all reptile incubators are over priced, im buying a hospital incubator of somebody for 60quid witch is very big and perfect for the job, there just used for samples so they might be worth a look at, it all depends on what your willing to spend, chicken incubators would also work but you want to make sure the trays dont move as some are on rollers


----------



## chameleonkev

just been looking around online at whats for and whats with the huge amount of panther chameleons for sale all of a sudden? and in the pictures they dont look well hydrated or have the best enclosures and im geussing in some cases husbandry, its good that chams are becoming poplier but it seems people have them untill the shine goes anthen get rid, people need to remember that if your buying a cham your responsible for giving them the best posible home just like a dog and you dont get rid when you have had enought, i no this isnt in all cases but its in quite a few i bet


----------



## azz0703

can someine please comment on my chams broken toe nail as its stil hanging on but has only been 4 days. what are signs of infection. its slightly larger from the bacl then the other side but isnt red or anything. should i wait longer see if it drops off? or start using iodine now? orr repti wound aid??? hes a male yem btw


----------



## Dan Trafford

azz0703 said:


> can someine please comment on my chams broken toe nail as its stil hanging on but has only been 4 days. what are signs of infection. its slightly larger from the bacl then the other side but isnt red or anything. should i wait longer see if it drops off? or start using iodine now? orr repti wound aid??? hes a male yem btw


Using Iodine or Wound aid will not hurt the rep even if he doesn't need it so you may as well start using it now, better safe than sorry. Have you posted a pic?


----------



## thrashback90

Quick picture of my chams house, almost ready for his arrival :2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

thrashback90 said:


> Quick picture of my chams house, almost ready for his arrival :2thumb:
> 
> image


Looking good mate! :no1:


----------



## Bradley

thrashback90 said:


> Quick picture of my chams house, almost ready for his arrival :2thumb:
> 
> image


Looks great! :2thumb:


----------



## chameleonkev

Hi, Is anyone or does anyone no of anyone keeping Ankaramy panther chameleons? If so please pm me your details please


----------



## thrashback90

Thanking you muchly  had to wait a lil bit longer to get a photo because i accidently broke my first T5bulb :blush: 

1 question, how important are drippers? i have one but dunno if its really that important as im gonna be around most of the time.


----------



## chameleonkev

I don't use them an my chams are all well hydrated


----------



## benton1576

thrashback90 said:


> Thanking you muchly  had to wait a lil bit longer to get a photo because i accidently broke my first T5bulb :blush:
> 
> 1 question, how important are drippers? i have one but dunno if its really that important as im gonna be around most of the time.


As Kev said, theyre entirely optional. I personally use them just so that they have the option to take a drink later in the day should they choose to do so. If your using an automatic misting system such as a mistking, then theres really no need as you can adjust the timings so that they have plenty of misting throughout the day, just ensure you have adequate drainage to get rid of the excess water.


----------



## azz0703

Dan Trafford said:


> Using Iodine or Wound aid will not hurt the rep even if he doesn't need it so you may as well start using it now, better safe than sorry. Have you posted a pic?


yes mate few pages back here it is again. ive already cut off the very sharp tip to help it not get caught on stuff.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Hey all I have just caught my gravid female attempting to digging on the surface ov the laying bin. So I have covered her cage up with a dark towel. Do I leave the lights as they are or do I leave the lights on what do u guys do 

Thanks mark


----------



## benton1576

batesysbikes said:


> Hey all I have just caught my gravid female attempting to digging on the surface ov the laying bin. So I have covered her cage up with a dark towel. Do I leave the lights as they are or do I leave the lights on what do u guys do
> 
> Thanks mark


What do you mean when you say do you leave the lights as they are?


----------



## Bradley

batesysbikes said:


> Hey all I have just caught my gravid female attempting to digging on the surface ov the laying bin. So I have covered her cage up with a dark towel. Do I leave the lights as they are or do I leave the lights on what do u guys do
> 
> Thanks mark


Because I use one uv light to two cages they are turned off at night and my females have always been fine like this. Some sleep but some continue to dig without the lights.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

benton1576 said:


> What do you mean when you say do you leave the lights as they are?


Hi Benton I ask because I read on Cham forums some people leave a light on so they can see and some don't.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Bradley said:


> Because I use one uv light to two cages they are turned off at night and my females have always been fine like this. Some sleep but some continue to dig without the lights.


Thanks Bradley I will just leave lighting schedule as it is, is hatchrite or super hatch any good as an incubation medium ?? 

Thanks mark


----------



## benton1576

batesysbikes said:


> Hi Benton I ask because I read on Cham forums some people leave a light on so they can see and some don't.


Yeah, but I didnt understand the question. You ask "do I leave them like they are or do I leave the lights on?"

How are the lights? Do mean to ask if you leave them on a timer or leave them on all the time whilst she is digging? I always have my lights on a timer and never alter it even if a female is digging. In the wild, the sun doesnt stay up because a female Panther Cham is digging to lay eggs! lol


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Yes mark I ment that I missed typed the sentence lol I am on 12 on 12 off schedule. I have read that some people leave them on to assist with her seeing what's shes doing. But like u say in the wild this will not happen. I was going to leave the lights as they are and I just thought I would as a few of you guys.


----------



## nads

My lad with attitude!!!










Very handsome thou:mf_dribble:










Vicky


----------



## kopstar

The Mistking system arrived today, I'll put a few photos up later. If anyone's interested I'll photo story the installation as well.


----------



## benton1576

kopstar said:


> The Mistking system arrived today, I'll put a few photos up later. If anyone's interested I'll photo story the installation as well.


Very interested mate. Can you start a seperate thread so we can try get a sticky. Theres very little info on how to set them up and Im sure tons would love to see how its done!


----------



## benton1576

nads said:


> My lad with attitude!!!
> 
> image
> 
> Very handsome thou:mf_dribble:
> 
> image
> 
> Vicky


Hes very handsome! Check out that blue, and the red rain coming through even more now!!! I want him back. lol :notworthy:


----------



## ronnyjodes

benton1576 said:


> Very interested mate. Can you start a seperate thread so we can try get a sticky. Theres very little info on how to set them up and Im sure tons would love to see how its done!


Seconded


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> Very interested mate. Can you start a seperate thread so we can try get a sticky. Theres very little info on how to set them up and Im sure tons would love to see how its done!


They are petty simple to set up, the zipdrip confused me for a little wile but if you go on the mistking website there are diagrams on how to set the system up


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> They are petty simple to set up, the zipdrip confused me for a little wile but if you go on the mistking website there are diagrams on how to set the system up


Zipdrip, whats that?


----------



## nads

benton1576 said:


> Hes very handsome! Check out that blue, and the red rain coming through even more now!!! I want him back. lol :notworthy:


 To be fair,these pic's don't show his true colours,he's started to show beautiful markings and NOOOO!!!He's mine:bash: Lol!!!
I moved him to a larger viv and he was very cross with me,,Thats the thanks i get,eh!


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> Zipdrip, whats that?


you fit it in just after the pump and continue the tubing from the last nozzle back to the zipdrip and what it does is stops the nozzles from driping water between mistings, type in mistking zipdrip on YouTube an you will see what I mean, good piece of kit


----------



## chameleonkev

nads said:


> My lad with attitude!!!
> 
> image
> 
> Very handsome thou:mf_dribble:
> 
> image
> 
> Vicky


so this is my little guys bro then hhmmm, are you planning on breeding him in the future? I'm just asking as I wish I had bentons last female as I loved storm but I didnt have the viv space but in the future if you do breed him with a female unrelated to mine we could swap afew young


----------



## shameless_wedgie

Sounds like I need a Benton offspring! Everyone raves about them


----------



## jason11272stacey

oh yes i got a Benton offspring as well brother to the nosy faly storm line above 

pure lines are the best : victory:


----------



## chameleonkev

Just nice to hav another line of faly in the country, there are bentons an Graemes but you don't see many others, I have some eggs to that are nearly 4 months now so carnt wait for then to hatch


----------



## benton1576

Thanks guys, always nice to pop on here and see someone writing nice things about me! lol

Im afraid the only offspring I have at the moment is Masoala, no more Faly until late next year, in fact, I probably wont have anything until next year except for another small clutch of Masoala.


----------



## nads

chameleonkev said:


> so this is my little guys bro then hhmmm, are you planning on breeding him in the future? I'm just asking as I wish I had bentons last female as I loved storm but I didnt have the viv space but in the future if you do breed him with a female unrelated to mine we could swap afew young


I will hopefully be breeding from this little guy.I'm on the look out for a quality female,but in no rush:2thumb:
That sounds like a plan defo need more stunning Faly )
Vicky


----------



## benton1576

nads said:


> I will hopefully be breeding from this little guy.I'm on the look out for a quality female,but in no rush:2thumb:
> That sounds like a plan defo need more stunning Faly )
> Vicky


You guys need to be looking over in Europe if you want Faly. Theres a company in Holland called mayest, they have some stunning lines of Faly, I think that where Graeme Gadsby got his male from, but they have many new lines now. You could also try looking on some of the German websites. Just google Nosy Faly Verkaufen and something should come up. Renate Clarkson sells some stunning Faly, Also, I think Ralf Schifgens has some WC eggs incubating at the moment. Thats where Comet came from!


----------



## chameleonkev

I'm going to have a look at the Hamm show next year I think


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> you fit it in just after the pump and continue the tubing from the last nozzle back to the zipdrip and what it does is stops the nozzles from driping water between mistings, type in mistking zipdrip on YouTube an you will see what I mean, good piece of kit


I just had a thought, if you didnt fit the zipdrip, would that in turn provide you with a dripper?


----------



## chameleonkev

I thought that but it doesn't quite work that way, the water runs down the underneath of the nozzle and strait into the corner of the viv


----------



## chameleonkev

my male mitsio some were around 4 moths old now

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ev-albums-panther-chams-picture183532-003.jpg

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ev-albums-panther-chams-picture183533-001.jpg

ive noticed he had a little nip on his tail but apart from that he has some amazing colour coming threw


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> my male mitsio some were around 4 moths old now
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ev-albums-panther-chams-picture183532-003.jpg
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ev-albums-panther-chams-picture183533-001.jpg
> 
> ive noticed he had a little nip on his tail but apart from that he has some amazing colour coming threw


Hes looking great!!! What caused the tail nip, crickets?


----------



## chameleonkev

No its to big to be crickets, must have been from his siblings from when he was young


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> No its to big to be crickets, must have been from his siblings from when he was young


Really? I didnt notice it when I picked him up, and I gave him a good look over to make sure he was gonna be a good one. If he had a cricket bite, it would obviously get bigger as he grows. Either way, if it doesnt affect him then all is good. He is certainly getting a lot for colour for such a young guy, fingers crossed for the blood red eyes too!


----------



## chameleonkev

I thought that myself but I don't put many crickets in at a time, I put 5-6 in in the morin then maybe hopers or small dubi in the afternoon, it is possible but I surpose time will tell as he gets older, I don't mind anyway, im just so happy with his colour and a few battle scars never hurt anyone


----------



## soolonger

Hi all, i brought a two and a half month old ambilobe chameleon today and his a great little fella. Hes been stomping around and has even eaten a locust with a bit of nutrobal on, hes been completely different from how i expected him to be. I thought he would go hide straight away. But i have noticed a problem with his left eye, he does not seem to be able to open it for a long time and when he does open it its never all the way, more 2 thirds of the way. I can not see any swelling or discoloration could it be a vitamin A deficiency? or a bit of dirty in his eye? His eye in the first picture is how it is most of the time. any ideas?

edit: just noticed him squeeze the eye like you would if you had something in it, his whole eye went blup like when you run your fingers over a balloon.
edit 2: he was rubbing the eye on a leaf, forcefully. he got some water onto the eye as the leaf was wet from misting.


----------



## chameleonkev

might be worth asking who you brought him of


----------



## soolonger

I am going to pop to the shop tomorrow to see what he says but i do not want to get rid of him which i think the shop owner will say, to just swop him.


----------



## chameleonkev

Well keep him over night, heavily mist the viv an see how he is in the morning, if no change ask to swap him as you don't want to take on any health problems as it can be expensive, it might be nothing but without seeing him I carnt really tell you


----------



## kopstar

Got the Mistking fitted today, just need to check the timer and set the nozzles properly tomorrow.

I'll put some pictures up but this is the kit to be going on with.

Thanks to Mark at JungleFrog for sorting it out before his site is up and running.


----------



## ch5

kopstar said:


> Got the Mistking fitted today, just need to check the timer and set the nozzles properly tomorrow.
> 
> I'll put some pictures up but this is the kit to be going on with.
> 
> Thanks to Mark at JungleFrog for sorting it out before his site is up and running.
> 
> image


You'll never look back....

Mine has been running daily for about a year now and not a single problem so far. The nozzles still work perfectly and I use tap water.


----------



## chameleonkev

I had mine of mark aswel about two weeks ago and it's brilliant!!


----------



## soolonger

Update on my new fella, his eye appears to be sunken a bit and appears to be brown around the upper eye where it meets the head. he is not opening it at all now. heavy misted twice so far today and his drunk from the droplets twice, so hoping its a dehydration problem. i can see the eye underneath the eye socket moving and after the first misting he stopped doing the blop effect with it (that i have seen) .


----------



## chameleonkev

It may be worth speaking to who you brought him of and checking out the other young if there local see if there the same


----------



## Bradley

I find a good blast to the eye with a sprayer can help. They sometimes have small dust particles stuck in them. That may help.


----------



## soolonger

Shop opens at 10 so i am just waiting to phone him. Hoping that once his had a bask (his slowly going up to his bask spot) and a few more sprays and a nibble he`ll be able to open the eye even a little. I just do not want to rush him back to the shop and change him if its a treatable thing as i think we all know (or rather i worry that) a lizard a shop can not sell will just be killed. All the things i am reading say that most problems can be treated at home with care and time. i have the care and have two weeks off work because i wanted to be home to be him as he gets used to his new home so have the time.


----------



## soolonger

sorry if it seems like spamming but his eaten a locust and after a big misting he has started to open the eye , proper bulping it then closing but the first time today i have actually seen the iris, but its closed again now. Do they have a under eye type of thing that sweeps the eye to clean it under the eye lid? as i have seen something like that but it was a blood red colour and can this get stuck close?

I spoke to the shop owner and he said to just bring him down and replace him but i said i would rather have him at home and try to get him right and he was fine with that but told me to keep him updated.


----------



## chameleonkev

If Anything was stuck in there the Cham would have cleared it out by now, I personally would take him back just incase


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Hey people my female panther laid today 










Am so happy, my first time working with chameleons and everything went according to plan. Most of my time was spent researching the web and asking plenty questions on the forums. I thought " did I have everything right " especially the laying bin but it worked a treat I must have got the soil mix spot on and the right texture. The only thing I do not account for was her laying so fast and it only took 29 days from copulation to laying and my incubation medium has not turned up yet so a trip to the pet shop for some hatchrite as the eggs are in soil ATM.

Any more advice would be greatfull ie temps for the eggs lol 

Thanks people 

Mark 

Now the proud owner of 25 eggs ( don't know if fertile or not tho )


----------



## soolonger

she sure did lay them in neat little rows


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Ha ha that would have been great if she had done that lol.


----------



## chameleonkev

I use vermiculite witch you can pick up from any garden store


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Thanks Kev bnq shut now tho I will go Monday of the stuff don't turn up what is your incubation tech


----------



## chameleonkev

batesysbikes said:


> Thanks Kev bnq shut now tho I will go Monday of the stuff don't turn up what is your incubation tech


Oh yea close at 4 today, nightmare!! They will be fine in soil anyway, just when you change tubs to put them into whatever you decide on using when you move the eggs don't turn them, make sure you put them in the same way they came out but if you do decide on vermiculite it's pretty cheap and pretty much ever breeder I no uses it


----------



## chameleonkev

Also what local is she?


----------



## soolonger

Hi all,
Went back to the petshop today and had a word with the owner and he will take poor loki back to the breeder and swap him for another. i showed him this video Loki bad eye - YouTube which is of him after a misting when its the only time he opens the eye as all other times its shut and he said to bring him in tomorrow. hes pooing and eating and running about great ,such a shame. does anyone know if i need to disinfect the planets he has been on or would a heavy washing do? He just ate a locust while i typed this. god damn it i hate having pets sometimes. is there a treat i can give him being i don`t think his long for this world?


----------



## CML

soolonger said:


> Hi all,
> Went back to the petshop today and had a word with the owner and he will take poor loki back to the breeder and swap him for another. i showed him this video Loki bad eye - YouTube which is of him after a misting when its the only time he opens the eye as all other times its shut and he said to bring him in tomorrow. hes pooing and eating and running about great ,such a shame. does anyone know if i need to disinfect the planets he has been on or would a heavy washing do? He just ate a locust while i typed this. god damn it i hate having pets sometimes. is there a treat i can give him being i don`t think his long for this world?


Hi - Check my thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/833199-chameleon-lazy-eye-help-please-2.html

and see if this is the same. Charlie is now over 8 month old & doesn't suffer from this anymore. I never got to the bottom of what caused it or if it was just a change it lighting & viv?


----------



## chameleonkev

I'd put this up on chameleon forums with the video, their are quite a few vets that no a hell of a lot about chameleons an might be able to tell you what it is, I see what you mean thinking there is something stuck in the eye, it looks more like a growth or swollen than anything when he closes his eye with that lump, their are a couple of things that could cause that but I'm not going to start naming things as I really carnt be sure,


----------



## soolonger

i do not think its the same as when the eye is open its completely black/blood red under the lip now while you said you could not see anything wrong inside the eye.

ok will do chameleonkev


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

soolonger said:


> Hi all,
> Went back to the petshop today and had a word with the owner and he will take poor loki back to the breeder and swap him for another. i showed him this video Loki bad eye - YouTube which is of him after a misting when its the only time he opens the eye as all other times its shut and he said to bring him in tomorrow. hes pooing and eating and running about great ,such a shame. does anyone know if i need to disinfect the planets he has been on or would a heavy washing do? He just ate a locust while i typed this. god damn it i hate having pets sometimes. is there a treat i can give him being i don`t think his long for this world?


 
Aw poor thing, he looks bothered by it doesnt he.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

How long before a female panther which has jut laid returns back to normal colours ??


----------



## nattat

The oustalet chameleons I got at kempton




























:flrt:


----------



## chameleonkev

batesysbikes said:


> How long before a female panther which has jut laid returns back to normal colours ??


Most recent female took about two weeks so not that long


----------



## chameleonkev

nattat said:


> The oustalet chameleons I got at kempton
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> :flrt:


Looks like he's a big boy!!


----------



## GAD58Y

batesysbikes said:


> How long before a female panther which has jut laid returns back to normal colours ??


she may not turn back to her normal colour if she double clutches mate

graeme


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

GAD58Y said:


> she may not turn back to her normal colour if she double clutches mate
> 
> graeme


Can they start to produce eggs soon after they lay ? Or will it be in a few months for the second clutch if there is one. 

Mark


----------



## chameleonkev

I'm looking at geting a unrelated pair of Ankaramy witch are quite rare in this country, I think there beautiful panthers but what do you all think, would there be a market for these in the uk??


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> I'm looking at geting a unrelated pair of Ankaramy witch are quite rare in this country, I think there beautiful panthers but what do you all think, would there be a market for these in the uk??


Haha, I put a thread in the classifieds to get an idea.


----------



## chameleonkev

Haha beat me to it, any news on the females? I'm sure we could sell the in Europe but I'd like a few to go over here to else its a lot of paperwork


----------



## thrashback90

I think Lee Warren at millennium reptiles has Ankaramy panthers if thats any help :whistling2:


----------



## Midnitesky

*Panther Chameleon Help*

Hi there is anyone able to offer some help please.
Would i be right in thinking that my panther is female & also any idea on what local it can be. He/She is 5 months old


----------



## benton1576

Midnitesky said:


> Hi there is anyone able to offer some help please.
> Would i be right in thinking that my panther is female & also any idea on what local it can be. He/She is 5 months old
> 
> image
> 
> image


Definately a female you have there but its almost impossible to tell females locales. All you can do without knowing is make an educated guess. Cant you get any details from the breeder?


----------



## chameleonkev

I agree she's a female


----------



## Midnitesky

Thank u I thought she was after reading up but always better to ask the people in the no  I bought her from a reptile shop and have been in touch to try and find out but not got back to me yet I don't mind just was curious  cheers again for the help x


----------



## Skar's Royals

Could anyone possibly shed some light on what locale this Cham could be?

I got the cham in a swap, i don't think it's what the seller thought it was, he was genuine, the breeder/seller who sold to him was not.

She's at least 4 months old and on 2-3 inches long.

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## chameleonkev

thrashback90 said:


> I think Lee Warren at millennium reptiles has Ankaramy panthers if thats any help :whistling2:


Thank you, I've e mailed him just waiting on a reply


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

RaW Exotics said:


> Could anyone possibly shed some light on what locale this Cham could be?
> 
> I got the cham in a swap, i don't think it's what the seller thought it was, he was genuine, the breeder/seller who sold to him was not.
> 
> She's at least 4 months old and on 2-3 inches long.
> 
> Thanks :2thumb:
> 
> image


Yeah the locale is gorgeous!! Sorry aint got a clue but shes stunning :no1:


----------



## chameleonkev

RaW Exotics said:


> Could anyone possibly shed some light on what locale this Cham could be?
> 
> I got the cham in a swap, i don't think it's what the seller thought it was, he was genuine, the breeder/seller who sold to him was not.
> 
> She's at least 4 months old and on 2-3 inches long.
> 
> Thanks :2thumb:
> 
> image


it's petty much impossible to give to an answer, there are some very slight differences in some locals with females but at a young age your not going to get a answer an maybe never will, sorry


----------



## Skar's Royals

chameleonkev said:


> it's petty much impossible to give to an answer, there are some very slight differences in some locals with females but at a young age your not going to get a answer an maybe never will, sorry


Fair enough mate, it's her size thats the worry, when originally advertised in April this year, they were advertised as Nosy Be Panthers and they were 10 weeks old.

Now, i would of thought a Nosy Be would have been considerably bigger at over 6 months old. 

I really like her, just wish i knew what she was :lol2:


----------



## chameleonkev

well it's possible the breeder said they were older than they were to sell faster but I've got a male faly 5 months old an he's very small to, smaller than your gal, some just take longer to grown an mature


----------



## kopstar

It's very difficult to tell with any certainty what female locales are unless you trust the breeder or know the parentage. From a breeding perspective I wouldn't breed unless I knew with some certainty male and female were of the same locale. That's just my opinion but my belief is that we should be trying to preserve unique locales.


----------



## Skar's Royals

chameleonkev said:


> well it's possible the breeder said they were older than they were to sell faster but I've got a male faly 5 months old an he's very small to, smaller than your gal, some just take longer to grown an mature


Looking at the original thread and talking to someone who bought at that time, the chams seem to have been a week old. They bought 6 and 5 died in first 10 days :gasp:

Happier now that someone else has a slow grower :lol2:


----------



## Skar's Royals

kopstar said:


> It's very difficult to tell with any certainty what female locales are unless you trust the breeder or know the parentage. From a breeding perspective I wouldn't breed unless I knew with some certainty male and female were of the same locale. That's just my opinion but my belief is that we should be trying to preserve unique locales.


Totally agree mate, which is why i went for a nosy be female to go with my male in the future : victory:


----------



## chameleonkev

yea I wouldn't worrie, my female faly is the same to an she has some patterns like yours actuly, my female is 4-5 months old, do you know who the breeder was that your female came from?


----------



## Skar's Royals

chameleonkev said:


> yea I wouldn't worrie, my female faly is the same to an she has some patterns like yours actuly, my female is 4-5 months old, do you know who the breeder was that your female came from?


I will pm you a link to the original sales thread :2thumb:

I don't suppose you have pics of your slow growers? Just to ease my mind :lol2:


----------



## chameleonkev

RaW Exotics said:


> I will pm you a link to the original sales thread :2thumb:
> 
> I don't suppose you have pics of your slow growers? Just to ease my mind :lol2:


I'm on my phone atm, you've just pm'd me so when im home later on I will send you some when my sons in bed


----------



## benton1576

RaW Exotics said:


> Could anyone possibly shed some light on what locale this Cham could be?
> 
> I got the cham in a swap, i don't think it's what the seller thought it was, he was genuine, the breeder/seller who sold to him was not.
> 
> She's at least 4 months old and on 2-3 inches long.
> 
> Thanks :2thumb:
> 
> image


 She looks almost identical to my holdback Female Faly on page 386 of this thread. Who did you buy her from?


----------



## chameleonkev

I thought that but she's nosy be, the breeder is not to far away from me


----------



## williamsom

*nosy mistio a few weeks on*

well he's growing like a weed and loves coming out, his colours are really starting to come through now
















:flrt:


----------



## benton1576

williamsom said:


> well he's growing like a weed and loves coming out, his colours are really starting to come through now
> image
> image
> :flrt:


He looks great, but the blue concerns me slightly, even as babies they dont have blue bars, sometimes a bit near the lateral line, but not in the bars. Who is the breeder?


----------



## Skar's Royals

benton1576 said:


> She looks almost identical to my holdback Female Faly on page 386 of this thread. Who did you buy her from?


That looks the spitting image of mine, looks same size too ... how old is the Cham in that pic?


----------



## williamsom

benton1576 said:


> He looks great, but the blue concerns me slightly, even as babies they dont have blue bars, sometimes a bit near the lateral line, but not in the bars. Who is the breeder?


 
he was from a private breeder in essex, he only has the bars when he is in a grump normally bright emerald green when relaxed and asleep


----------



## benton1576

RaW Exotics said:


> That looks the spitting image of mine, looks same size too ... how old is the Cham in that pic?


She as coming up to 5 months in that pic. That is a Female Faly from the babies that I personally bred last year. They do look very very similar, even if yours is meant to be a nosy be.


----------



## benton1576

williamsom said:


> he was from a private breeder in essex, he only has the bars when he is in a grump normally bright emerald green when relaxed and asleep


Ok, I would like to see him as he matures. It is very difficult to find 100% pure locales in the UK now. How old is he?


----------



## chameleonkev

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ev-albums-panther-chams-picture183851-012.jpg

hector my faly male is starting to grow up, still hates me so this pic is the best i can get lol he likes to be left alone


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ev-albums-panther-chams-picture183851-012.jpg
> 
> hector my faly male is starting to grow up, still hates me so this pic is the best i can get lol he likes to be left alone


Hes looking great!


----------



## williamsom

benton1576 said:


> Ok, I would like to see him as he matures. It is very difficult to find 100% pure locales in the UK now. How old is he?


 
hes about 4.5 months now so still along way to go yet


----------



## benton1576

Heres my guy at around 5.5 months old


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> Heres my guy at around 5.5 months old
> 
> image


show of lol


----------



## benton1576

And about a weeks ago at a little over 10 months


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> show of lol


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## chameleonkev

his little brother is getting more colourful by the day, that little tail nip seems to be alot better now to


----------



## williamsom

benton1576 said:


> Heres my guy at around 5.5 months old
> 
> image


 
so im guessing that if the bars do not fade over time he is across with another locale of some discription


----------



## benton1576

williamsom said:


> so im guessing that if the bars do not fade over time he is across with another locale of some discription


He could well be, but like you said, he has a lot of colouring up left. Its just the blue bars that look a little out of place. Mitsio dont have blue bars, dark green bars are more than acceptable on Mitsio, sometimes even red which is very common in youngsters and usually fades as they mature to adults. You can see some lovely examples by google image seaching.


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> his little brother is getting more colourful by the day, that little tail nip seems to be alot better now to


No pics, no proof! :lol2:


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> No pics, no proof! :lol2:


Ive put a pic of the faly up today so il do a pic of the mitsio tomorrow, oooo the suspense lol


----------



## benton1576

Its ok, Chameleons have taught me to be patient.........HURRY UP!!!! :lol2:


----------



## benton1576

Im going to tease Comet this weekend and try to get him fired. Ive never seen him get angry! I want to see his yellow background and green bars shine through as I have a mental image of what he might look like and its fricken amazing!!!!! lol


----------



## benton1576

Heres how I imagine him to look, but with more blood red around the eyes and face!

Google Image Result for http://www.pardalis.be/Images/nosy%2520mitsio/nosy_mitsio027.jpg


----------



## soolonger

Quick question , erm... my new chameleon seems to be sleeping upside down on the mesh roof, hes like a bat, A small white bat intent on keeping me awake all night watching him sleep. is it ok to move him if his asleep? can i cough loudly to wake him and move him? If he is to sleep there over night is it safe to put down some jumpers or such in case he falls. who`s idea was it to evolve into humans on a planet with gravity?


----------



## benton1576

soolonger said:


> Quick question , erm... my new chameleon seems to be sleeping upside down on the mesh roof, hes like a bat, A small white bat intent on keeping me awake all night watching him sleep. is it ok to move him if his asleep? can i cough loudly to wake him and move him? If he is to sleep there over night is it safe to put down some jumpers or such in case he falls. who`s idea was it to evolve into humans on a planet with gravity?


Lol. You can just move him. Be careful not to damage any of his claws though when you prise him from the roof.


----------



## chameleonkev

soolonger said:


> Quick question , erm... my new chameleon seems to be sleeping upside down on the mesh roof, hes like a bat, A small white bat intent on keeping me awake all night watching him sleep. is it ok to move him if his asleep? can i cough loudly to wake him and move him? If he is to sleep there over night is it safe to put down some jumpers or such in case he falls. who`s idea was it to evolve into humans on a planet with gravity?


Just leave him he won't fall, I've got a female who sleeps like this every night, there better of not being disturbed whilst asleep


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> Just leave him he won't fall, I've got a female who sleeps like this every night, there better of not being disturbed whilst asleep


Chances are though mate he isnt actually asleep yet as its still light outside. My mistking arrives tomorrow, you need to post pics on how to set it up or Im screwed! lol


----------



## soolonger

i have put some jumpers under him while he watched me and i think he knew what i was doing as he slowly toke one leg down and left it dangling in the air. i swear he looked at me all 



i will leave him there rather than move him, thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## chameleonkev

Abit quiet on here lately, anyone got any chams to show of?


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Nice close ups



















A love them all lol just thought ad show a few ov em off like ya asked ha ha
That just 5 out my collection, 

Thanks mark


----------



## chameleonkev

What's the last guy?


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

That was a missed posted pic. I was givin him off a friend who had no time for him, since he looks like a cross I sold him on. The lad who has him now sent me some pictures a while back of his colour development.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

From this 









To this 









To this









To this 









He looks like a cross ambi+tam heavy on the ambi


----------



## Skar's Royals




----------



## chameleonkev

batesysbikes said:


> That was a missed posted pic. I was givin him off a friend who had no time for him, since he looks like a cross I sold him on. The lad who has him now sent me some pictures a while back of his colour development.


Aarrhh I see, I thought so but I don't like to say as you now how some people get a little touché on the subject so I keep it to myself now, well at least you found him a good new home!


----------



## chameleonkev

batesysbikes said:


> From this
> image
> 
> To this
> image
> 
> To this
> image
> 
> To this
> image
> 
> He looks like a cross ambi+tam heavy on the ambi


If you didn't no you wouldn't believe it was the same Cham,he looks great!


----------



## chameleonkev

RaW Exotics said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


They look great, is female choping on the bigger cricks you got her?


----------



## Skar's Royals

chameleonkev said:


> They look great, is female choping on the bigger cricks you got her?


To be honest i've not seen eat anything yet, but no crix in with her.

Her she is in her tank: (the exo terra backing is on the outside as didn't want the crix getting up behind it)


----------



## Skar's Royals

Few more pics.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

chameleonkev said:


> Aarrhh I see, I thought so but I don't like to say as you now how some people get a little touché on the subject so I keep it to myself now, well at least you found him a good new home!


Yes mate the reason I got rid lol very touchy, was very happy when i rehomed him


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

chameleonkev said:


> If you didn't no you wouldn't believe it was the same Cham,he looks great!


Yes I know it wonderful to see the growth and colour develop over time


----------



## chameleonkev

RaW Exotics said:


> Few more pics.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Is this a different Cham? This looks like a male


----------



## Skar's Royals

chameleonkev said:


> Is this a different Cham? This looks like a male


:lol2: Yeah, sorry, this is my Ambilobe male. Just getting a bit pic happy : victory:


----------



## chameleonkev

RaW Exotics said:


> :lol2: Yeah, sorry, this is my Ambilobe male. Just getting a bit pic happy : victory:


Aarrhh I was just thinking that's some growth over two days from when we were talking about the size of her for her age, she turned into a he lol


----------



## Skar's Royals

chameleonkev said:


> Aarrhh I was just thinking that's some growth over two days from when we were talking about the size of her for her age, she turned into a he lol


The growth spurt would be welcome but not the sex change mate : victory:


----------



## tazjunky

Now this bad boy looks familiar................ :2thumb:
Just watching him basking at the minute, chilling watching the world go by.

I cant go near the cage at the minute without him running for the door to get out. He climbs on my hand everytime I go near to put food in or rearrange plants etc. Proper little speed demon. :thumb:

Colour change has been amazing this past 4 months - 1st pic was early April 2012 and last one was 19th August. 

Sorry its pic heavy!


----------



## chameleonkev

Congrats with him, that's a big turn around


----------



## benton1576

Mistking in and working now, took some time to figure out how things went together, but good old google and some help from Chameleonkev and its all good now. I had to go out for a few hours and try to find somewhere that sold polyethylene tubing that would support the high PSI load which took forever and a lot of petrol. Lol. I tried phoning a few places but the people on the phone didnt know what I was talking about! And one place tried to charge me £3.85 per meter!!!! :gasp:


----------



## tazjunky

Robbing b•••••••! How much did you pay for yours if to don't mind me asking? Looking into ordering one when the uk suppliers website us up and running : )


----------



## Bradley

Sadly lost my male sambava the other day. He looked hydrated but gave him lots of water and his eyes went back to normal. I then went on holiday tuesday and got a call to say he had died! My male yemen is getting on so I thought it was him but it wasnt. Shame as he was a nice male and I was planning to breed him!


----------



## benton1576

tazjunky said:


> Robbing b•••••••! How much did you pay for yours if to don't mind me asking? Looking into ordering one when the uk suppliers website us up and running : )


I paid just under £210 including delivery but that was for the ultimite system with an extra 7 nozzles (10 nozzles total). Had to buy an extra 10 metres of high density tube so I could install it correctly without having tubing all over the place. I found a place 15 miles away from me selling it at 50p a metre. Looks tidy now and works really well! I got mine from Mark at Junglefrog. I dont think his website is up and running yet.


----------



## benton1576

Bradley said:


> Sadly lost my male sambava the other day. He looked hydrated but gave him lots of water and his eyes went back to normal. I then went on holiday tuesday and got a call to say he had died! My male yemen is getting on so I thought it was him but it wasnt. Shame as he was a nice male and I was planning to breed him!


Sorry for your loss mate. I know how hard it is to lose one. When my Ankaramy male and female passed away I was absolutely gutted!!! 

Ive got some gorgeous Masoala here if your looking for a replacement. :2thumb:


----------



## Oski1

Bradley said:


> Sadly lost my male sambava the other day. He looked hydrated but gave him lots of water and his eyes went back to normal. I then went on holiday tuesday and got a call to say he had died! My male yemen is getting on so I thought it was him but it wasnt. Shame as he was a nice male and I was planning to breed him!


Sorry about that mate, he looked a great Panther and definitely in very good hands,and looked like he had a great home!
Sometimes they can take a turn for the worse for no reason at all,


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> I paid just under £210 including delivery but that was for the ultimite system with an extra 7 nozzles (10 nozzles total). Had to buy an extra 10 metres of high density tube so I could install it correctly without having tubing all over the place. I found a place 15 miles away from me selling it at 50p a metre. Looks tidy now and works really well! I got mine from Mark at Junglefrog. I dont think his website is up and running yet.


I told you there good!! The cost abit but well worth the money!! The mist is so fine I tryed to take a film of my setup an I couldn't see it lol an it's setting up that zipdrip that costs on the tubing with having to run right back to the start. Did you get drippers to?


----------



## chameleonkev

Bradley said:


> Sadly lost my male sambava the other day. He looked hydrated but gave him lots of water and his eyes went back to normal. I then went on holiday tuesday and got a call to say he had died! My male yemen is getting on so I thought it was him but it wasnt. Shame as he was a nice male and I was planning to breed him!


This Is the only bad trade about chams, I surpose it's a self defensive thing that they mask there ilness or weekness for as long as they can as they would have to in the wild an when they do start to show signs it can be to late, I've not long lost two female faly and I was gutted


----------



## chameleonkev

i thought id get some pics taken of my masoala so thought id share a couple with you

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ev-albums-panther-chams-picture184111-007.jpg

this is the female an heres the male

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ev-albums-panther-chams-picture184113-009.jpg

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ev-albums-panther-chams-picture184112-008.jpg

hes just gone threw a shed today, he seems to shed every three weeks, hope you like them an also i still carnt decide on names for them so any ideas?? there WC so i wanted something a bit different


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> I told you there good!! The cost abit but well worth the money!! The mist is so fine I tryed to take a film of my setup an I couldn't see it lol an it's setting up that zipdrip that costs on the tubing with having to run right back to the start. Did you get drippers to?


No I didnt get the drippers mate, finding those inline taps you get from your shop is like trying to find fairies in my garden!!! lol


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> No I didnt get the drippers mate, finding those inline taps you get from your shop is like trying to find fairies in my garden!!! lol


Well if you want some remind me and il pick you some up an give then to you at Doncaster


----------



## benton1576

Theyre looking great mate, I think he more than likely shed more because he has the slight burn on one side and his skin is regenerating more as it heals.

As far as names go, I like to name my males after Gods and females after flowers. 

Astraeus for the male, the Greek God of the stars. Hes a star mate so its fitting! lol

Heather for the female?



chameleonkev said:


> i thought id get some pics taken of my masoala oa thought id share a couple with you
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ev-albums-panther-chams-picture184111-007.jpg
> 
> this is the female an heres the male
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ev-albums-panther-chams-picture184113-009.jpg
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ev-albums-panther-chams-picture184112-008.jpg
> 
> hes just gone threw a shed today, he seems to shed every three weeks, hope you like them an also i still carnt decide on names for them so any ideas?? there WC so i wanted something a bit different


----------



## chameleonkev

I don't think I'd remember that, I arnt even to sure on how to say it lol


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> I don't think I'd remember that, I arnt even to sure on how to say it lol


Lol, let it roll off the tongue, ast ree uss! lol

Its a cool name man! Ill definately take you up on the offer for the taps mate unless I manage to find them sooner, unlikely as it may be! lol


----------



## chameleonkev

I had asterix in my head from seeing asterix an obelix on tv the other day an if you want them just remind me a week before, there no more than a quid each I carnt remember tbh but its not a problem to grab a couple for you


----------



## chameleonkev

Just been a reptile meeting in stoke an my jacksons male stole the show, can we help it that we keep the best reptile there is!!! People love chameleons an I carnt blame them


----------



## XtremeReptiles

chameleonkev said:


> Just been a reptile meeting in stoke an my jacksons male stole the show, can we help it that we keep the best reptile there is!!! People love chameleons an I carnt blame them


I think tbh the jacksons will be my next :2thumb:.


----------



## chameleonkev

XtremeReptiles said:


> I think tbh the jacksons will be my next :2thumb:.


I have a male and female for sale if you are


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> I have a male and female for sale if you are


Your selling them? NOOOOOOOO!!! lol. What are you replacing them with.....:whistling2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

chameleonkev said:


> I have a male and female for sale if you are


How much are you looking for, would you consider selling seperately and may i see some pics :whistling2:

Thanks 
Jon: victory:


----------



## Craig050581

Hi guys, at what age would start feeding a Cham every other day? My female of 8 months seems to be slowing down with her eating. She's healthy and lively.


----------



## chameleonkev

XtremeReptiles said:


> How much are you looking for, would you consider selling seperately and may i see some pics :whistling2:
> 
> Thanks
> Jon: victory:


ive got two posible buyers at the moment but if that falls threw i will be in touch


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> Your selling them? NOOOOOOOO!!! lol. What are you replacing them with.....:whistling2:


its getting a little to walm in the room for them with the panthers and with more panthers on the way and more enclosures its only going to be harder to control it for them, prety much the same reason you had to let your parsons go and what do you think, more panthers lol


----------



## XtremeReptiles

chameleonkev said:


> ive got two posible buyers at the moment but if that falls threw i will be in touch


Oh well i can always get the masoala panther of mark :2thumb:. Its very tempting but the space is telling me not too and i also really want a male jacksons but a pair would have been awsome :mf_dribble:


----------



## benton1576

XtremeReptiles said:


> Oh well i can always get the masoala panther of mark :2thumb:. Its very tempting but the space is telling me not too and i also really want a male jacksons but a pair would have been awsome :mf_dribble:


Get your deposit in then before its too late! lol Theyre ready to go end of September, but for those who have experiance with young ones, Im willing to let them go a little early and meet up at Donny as theyre so big for their age!

Theyre looking great now, the males are showing some strong red barring and white backgrounds, the females are very pretty, almost terracotta with cream coloured lateral line! The females are actually better looking ATM in my opinion and definately the prettiest females Ive ever seen! :flrt:


----------



## Skar's Royals

Our wee Nosy Be Female










Better put one up of the male










and one of our Ambilobe's










Can't stop taking pics of these guys : victory:


----------



## chameleonkev

XtremeReptiles said:


> Oh well i can always get the masoala panther of mark :2thumb:. Its very tempting but the space is telling me not too and i also really want a male jacksons but a pair would have been awsome :mf_dribble:


I would, I've got a WC pair of masoala an there beautiful, go back a page to see mine an I've got my female booked of mark already


----------



## reptile-man

Hey Guys ! , 

Can people post photos of their vivarium's , looking to set a 5x2x2 wooden vivarium, for a blue bar ambilobe ! 

Looking for highly dense lower area , consisting of live plants , and then higher at the top of the vivarium vines and live plants. 

All ideas welcome !


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> I would, I've got a WC pair of masoala an there beautiful, go back a page to see mine an I've got my female booked of mark already


2 pages....:whistling2:

You wont be dissapointed with the female your getting mate, theyre absolutely stunning!


----------



## nads

My spotty boy:flrt:Still weeny,but eating like a horse 









Vicky


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> Get your deposit in then before its too late! lol Theyre ready to go end of September, but for those who have experiance with young ones, Im willing to let them go a little early and meet up at Donny as theyre so big for their age!
> 
> Theyre looking great now, the males are showing some strong red barring and white backgrounds, the females are very pretty, almost terracotta with cream coloured lateral line! The females are actually better looking ATM in my opinion and definately the prettiest females Ive ever seen! :flrt:


Will do mate! My results were good and i find out if i get the part time job tomoz : victory:. Btw way if i do buy, do i collect or arrange a courier or what?


----------



## benton1576

XtremeReptiles said:


> Will do mate! My results were good and i find out if i get the part time job tomoz : victory:. Btw way if i do buy, do i collect or arrange a courier or what?


Good luck mate!

You can collect if you want, that way you get to see how I run things around here and go away with a nice warm fuzzy feeling! You can arrange a courier if you prefer and I can recommend one for you. I am going to Donny so could meet up there if you want. Whatever is easiest for you.


----------



## benton1576

nads said:


> My spotty boy:flrt:Still weeny,but eating like a horse
> image
> 
> Vicky


Wow, he is so blue now! I hope he inherits his dads yellow eyes. Do you have any side on pics? Hows the reds coming in now?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> Good luck mate!
> 
> You can collect if you want, that way you get to see how I run things around here and go away with a nice warm fuzzy feeling! You can arrange a courier if you prefer and I can recommend one for you. I am going to Donny so could meet up there if you want. Whatever is easiest for you.


Thanks i think i have pretty much got the job but you can never be sure. I have just looked and your too far away from me tbh so i couldnt come and collect or meet at donny :devil:. But we could possibly sort out a courier could you find out how much one would cost and get back to me.

Thanks 
Jon


----------



## benton1576

XtremeReptiles said:


> Thanks i think i have pretty much got the job but you can never be sure. I have just looked and your too far away from me tbh so i couldnt come and collect or meet at donny :devil:. But we could possibly sort out a courier could you find out how much one would cost and get back to me.
> 
> Thanks
> Jon


I cant price it up for you mate as I dont know where you live! lol

Heres 2 numbers for AC Reptile Chauffeurs. Theyre very good, give the animals a full health check before delivering and are reasonably priced.

07816851787 or 07854589855. Their email add is [email protected]

My postcode is TS13 4GB, Chris has been here and collected from me before.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> I cant price it up for you mate as I dont know where you live! lol
> 
> Heres 2 numbers for AC Reptile Chauffeurs. Theyre very good, give the animals a full health check before delivering and are reasonably priced.
> 
> 07816851787 or 07854589855. Their email add is [email protected]
> 
> My postcode is TS13 4GB, Chris has been here and collected from me before.


Hahahhahaa:lol2: did think of saying where i live, im such an idiot. I will email and get in touch once i find out a price thanks : victory:.

Jon


----------



## nads

benton1576 said:


> Wow, he is so blue now! I hope he inherits his dads yellow eyes. Do you have any side on pics? Hows the reds coming in now?


He's covered in red spots slight yellow coming on the corners of his mouth too..This next pic is how he greets me,stroppy sod ;-) it is a side view tho:2thumb:



















Vicky


----------



## nads

What about this cutie then?:flrt:Can you tell what it is yet?










Vicky


----------



## chameleonkev

nads said:


> What about this cutie then?:flrt:Can you tell what it is yet?
> 
> image
> 
> Vicky


Female xantholophus


----------



## Chameleoco

nads said:


> He's covered in red spots slight yellow coming on the corners of his mouth too..This next pic is how he greets me,stroppy sod ;-) it is a side view tho:2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Vicky




coming on nice how old is he?:2thumb:


----------



## nads

Chameleoco said:


> coming on nice how old is he?:2thumb:


 He's 5 months now Jamie  Still weeny,but eating like a horse,so hoping he's going to have a huge growth spurt 

Vicky


----------



## chameleonkev

nads said:


> He's 5 months now Jamie  Still weeny,but eating like a horse,so hoping he's going to have a huge growth spurt
> 
> Vicky


arnt we all, hes my guys brother


----------



## Chameleoco

this guy just blows my mind!!:gasp:


----------



## Chameleoco

nads said:


> He's 5 months now Jamie  Still weeny,but eating like a horse,so hoping he's going to have a huge growth spurt
> 
> Vicky


 i am sure he will:no1: my 5 month tamatave from Cezch is bobbing his head ready for action:lol2:


----------



## nads

Chameleoco said:


> this guy just blows my mind!!:gasp:


8)8)8)Wow,get your sunglasses:lol2:He's stunning

Vicky


----------



## Chameleoco

Hey Mark this is your male Tam when he was with us:2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

nads said:


> He's covered in red spots slight yellow coming on the corners of his mouth too..This next pic is how he greets me,stroppy sod ;-) it is a side view tho:2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Vicky


Hes looking great. Im so looking forward to seeing them when theyre adults. I wouldnt worry too much about the attitude, nothing can be worse than my WC Faly, Thor. He tries to kill me if I go anywhere near him! lol


----------



## Chameleoco

nads said:


> 8)8)8)Wow,get your sunglasses:lol2:He's stunning
> 
> Vicky



He is defo a cause for rubber necking :2thumb:


----------



## pippin9050

Chameleoco said:


> He is defo a cause for rubber necking :2thumb:


 hes stunning! never heard of this locale are they easy to source?
thanks


----------



## Chameleoco

pippin9050 said:


> hes stunning! never heard of this locale are they easy to source?
> thanks


Hi Mate he is a red bar Ambilobe:2thumb:there will some offspring from this guy 2013 spring time:no1:


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> Hey Mark this is your male Tam when he was with us:2thumb:


Awesome!!! Thanks mate. :no1:


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> i am sure he will:no1: my 5 month tamatave from Cezch is bobbing his head ready for action:lol2:


Pics???


----------



## pippin9050

Chameleoco said:


> Hi Mate he is a red bar Ambilobe:2thumb:there will some offspring from this guy 2013 spring time:no1:


 ok thanks so amnesia is just his name then? thought it was a weird locale name:lol2:


----------



## Chameleoco

thinking of putting this Cracker up for sale he is a Very rare locale Antahala it is an east coaster and carry's a lot of east coast coloration ,he is the only one i have seen Europe, they may be more out there but not to my knowledge the female that came with him unfortunately did not adapt to captivity well and died  this guy too was not in good condition when he arrived was very under weight and very wild looking now is worm free and in full health and is bobbing his head at anything.:no1:
I am open to offers on him:welcome:


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> i am sure he will:no1: my 5 month tamatave from Cezch is bobbing his head ready for action:lol2:


Why didn't u show me this guy when I was picking up my female!!!


----------



## Iwantone

Chameleoco said:


> thinking of putting this Cracker up for sale he is a Very rare locale Antahala it is an east coaster and carry's a lot of east coast coloration ,he is the only one i have seen Europe, they may be more out there but not to my knowledge the female that came with him unfortunately did not adapt to captivity well and died  this guy too was not in good condition when he arrived was very under weight and very wild looking now is worm free and in full health and is bobbing his head at anything.:no1:
> I am open to offers on him:welcome:


Wow he's stunning. Good luck with his sale. :flrt:


----------



## Chameleoco

benton1576 said:


> Pics???


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...78783891.56923.100003347030401&type=3&theater

ill get a video 2morro of him he is game as!!


----------



## Chameleoco

chameleonkev said:


> Why didn't u show me this guy when I was picking up my female!!!


 he was upstairs :2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

pippin9050 said:


> ok thanks so amnesia is just his name then? thought it was a weird locale name:lol2:


 yh thats just his name;-0


----------



## Chameleoco

BOOM!!! blue guy lol


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...78783891.56923.100003347030401&type=3&theater
> 
> ill get a video 2morro of him he is game as!!


He looks awesome mate!


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> thinking of putting this Cracker up for sale he is a Very rare locale Antahala it is an east coaster and carry's a lot of east coast coloration ,he is the only one i have seen Europe, they may be more out there but not to my knowledge the female that came with him unfortunately did not adapt to captivity well and died  this guy too was not in good condition when he arrived was very under weight and very wild looking now is worm free and in full health and is bobbing his head at anything.:no1:
> I am open to offers on him:welcome:


Let me no what price your thinking of, I've just sold some xanths and have a nice big viv free!!


----------



## Chameleoco

benton1576 said:


> He looks awesome mate!


he is from that male i showed you on cham forums ive called him Aka for red in japanese:2thumb: he's showing a mental full white gullar...


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> he is from that male i showed you on cham forums ive called him Aka for red in japanese:2thumb: he's showing a mental full white gullar...


Yeah I remember. Hes gonna be awesome mate!


----------



## Chameleoco

chameleonkev said:


> Let me no what price your thinking of, I've just sold some xanths and have a nice big viv free!!



Make me an offer dude all i can say is no you know i am fare with prices.


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> Let me no what price your thinking of, I've just sold some xanths and have a nice big viv free!!


They gone already!!! That was fast! 

Are you thinking of finding a female for this guy? It would be nice to see something else new in the UK.


----------



## Chameleoco

benton1576 said:


> Yeah I remember. Hes gonna be awesome mate!


 i have a sister to your girl to pair with him:gasp:


----------



## Chameleoco

i was thinking if i was to do another designer cross line ever i would pair the Antahala male with a female from the Ankarea line would love to see how they would turn out the co lours would insane


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> i was thinking if i was to do another designer cross line ever i would pair the Antahala male with a female from the Ankarea line would love to see how they would turn out the co lours would insane


Nah mate, Pairing an Ambilobe with Ankarea would be awesome. Masoala and Antahala would be a winning combination!


----------



## benton1576

This is me drunk! lol

Mark Benton. Free Falling.m2ts - YouTube


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> Make me an offer dude all i can say is no you know i am fare with prices.


il give you 50 quid, no in all seriousness i remember the slight scaring on his knees but does he have any more? also how old is he an since you got the male do you no of any females for sale in europe?


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> They gone already!!! That was fast!
> 
> Are you thinking of finding a female for this guy? It would be nice to see something else new in the UK.


yep i had lots of intrest and i arnt reserving any more after all the people messing me around with the ambis so just told everyone first come first serve so the bloke hopped strait in the motor an was here 90 minutes later


----------



## Chameleoco

chameleonkev said:


> il give you 50 quid, no in all seriousness i remember the slight scaring on his knees but does he have any more? also how old is he an since you got the male do you no of any females for sale in europe?




They where burns from the enclosures from the dealer i bought them from,he had no bulb covers! the guy was a typical hamm seller,but the Ropeyhas shed several times with me now with no problems, and is a totally different animal to when i got him, ill have a look for pics of when i got him now.


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> They where burns from the enclosures from the dealer i bought them from,he had no bulb covers! the guy was a typical hamm seller,but the Ropeyhas shed several times with me now with no problems, and is a totally different animal to when i got him, ill have a look for pics of when i got him now.


its understandable, my male masoala also has burns on his knees and side, im dont mind them as its the young would come out looking amazing. is he WC? just wondering as you dont see these very often


----------



## Chameleoco

benton1576 said:


> Nah mate, Pairing an Ambilobe with Ankarea would be awesome. Masoala and Antahala would be a winning combination!


definitely would be interesting :2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

chameleonkev said:


> its understandable, my male masoala also has burns on his knees and side, im dont mind them as its the young would come out looking amazing. is he WC? just wondering as you dont see these very often


yh he is WC


----------



## Chameleoco

i have pics of him which are identical to this, makes me think he could be a Tam


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> i have pics of him which are identical to this, makes me think he could be a Tam


i was thinking the same, what does he fire up like?


----------



## Chameleoco

chameleonkev said:


> i was thinking the same, what does he fire up like?


orange and green like the pic above


----------



## falat

here is my 3 month old panther chameleon i only had him friday on sunday he started eatin i been told try cup feeding can anyone help me how i do it ? i tried put some crickets in a cup but he isnt interested in them off me but has them when i put then in with him thanks


----------



## chameleonkev

I don't cup feed my young an there fine, just more work that isn't needed


----------



## falat

so do u think he will be ok i have been puttin fresh gut loaded crickets in every mornin and move some around to where he likes to go


----------



## shameless_wedgie

Youngster update, nearly had him a month now, witnessed a shed and seeing some red coming through


----------



## Iwantone

falat said:


> so do u think he will be ok i have been puttin fresh gut loaded crickets in every mornin and move some around to where he likes to go


To get them to eventually cup feed I tend to put some loose ones in then a few in the cup also. I use coop cups from Wilkinsons as they are shallower.


----------



## Bradley

I do love the look of ropey but with no females about it puts me off. I love the look of amnesia and with a spare cage going I may have to wait untill spring next year! I certainly dont want to rush my decision at all.


----------



## benton1576

Bradley said:


> I do love the look of ropey but with no females about it puts me off. I love the look of amnesia and with a spare cage going I may have to wait untill spring next year! I certainly dont want to rush my decision at all.


Ok mate, The Masoala are here until the end of Sept so if you change your mind let me know! :2thumb:


----------



## jojothefirst

Has anyone kept Montane chameleons (like jacksons) outside in are climate?

It seems quiet common in Germany but nobody seems to do it here.

I don't see why it couldn't be done and them be brought in side if weather to bad.


----------



## Iwantone

jojothefirst said:


> Has anyone kept Montane chameleons (like jacksons) outside in are climate?
> 
> It seems quiet common in Germany but nobody seems to do it here.
> 
> I don't see why it couldn't be done and them be brought in side if weather to bad.


Speak to Sweetcorn on here. She keeps her Hoehnelli outside a lot.


----------



## chameleonkev

Toby mace (phelsumafarm) keeps all his outside in greenhouses an he has a lot of chams and other lizards out there


----------



## jojothefirst

Iwantone said:


> Speak to Sweetcorn on here. She keeps her Hoehnelli outside a lot.


Cheers, hopefully she replies on here as to how she does it.


chameleonkev said:


> Toby mace (phelsumafarm) keeps all his outside in greenhouses an he has a lot of chams and other lizards out there


Yea, the one I could think of was them but I don't really understand how they do it. I meen, why a green house? The glass would filter out the UVB so you would still need lights out there, and a way of misting them in stead of natural rain.
Do they do it to have cooler temps and a bigger night time drop? Or just to have more space? Or something else!?


----------



## chameleonkev

They have mesh tops so the light gets in and on cooler days the glass will keep the wind out and the heat in


----------



## chameleonkev

One of my females has got a gular edema under her throat so I'm taking all the nessicery steps to get her back to full health but I'm thinking of changing my supplements so I'd like to here what supliments you recomend( all three please, calcium with and withou d3 and a multivitamin) Im after something you've had good results with for a long time not a recent one you've started on an please tell me the name an brand of it, thanks


----------



## jojothefirst

chameleonkev said:


> They have mesh tops so the light gets in and on cooler days the glass will keep the wind out and the heat in


Ah right, that makes sense. Might look into doing something similar in the future. Thanks.


----------



## Bradley

chameleonkev said:


> One of my females has got a gular edema under her throat so I'm taking all the nessicery steps to get her back to full health but I'm thinking of changing my supplements so I'd like to here what supliments you recomend( all three please, calcium with and withou d3 and a multivitamin) Im after something you've had good results with for a long time not a recent one you've started on an please tell me the name an brand of it, thanks


I have always used zoomed and some use reptical with great success. Some females get it when gravid.


----------



## ch5

Chameleoco said:


> this guy just blows my mind!!:gasp:


Never been much of a fan of red bars but this guy is mind blowing.


----------



## chameleonkev

I use the zoo med to and the zoo med reptivite for my multivitamin, I was just thinking of a change if there is anything better out there


----------



## benton1576

Heres a couple of pics of the first CB Masoala babies in the UK!!!

Male










Female


----------



## benton1576

Comet fired up, couldnt get my camera quick enough so he started to relax but he went completely yellow with a bright blue lateral line! No green bars though like I expected him to have.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

benton1576 said:


> Heres a couple of pics of the first CB Masoala babies in the UK!!!
> 
> Male
> 
> image
> 
> Female
> 
> image


OMG!! They are gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

benton1576 said:


> Comet fired up, couldnt get my camera quick enough so he started to relax but he went completely yellow with a bright blue lateral line! No green bars though like I expected him to have.
> 
> image


Stunning colours :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

benton1576 said:


> Comet fired up, couldnt get my camera quick enough so he started to relax but he went completely yellow with a bright blue lateral line! No green bars though like I expected him to have.
> 
> image


Very nice! :mf_dribble:


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> Heres a couple of pics of the first CB Masoala babies in the UK!!!
> 
> Male
> 
> image
> 
> Female
> 
> image


Carnt wait for my new female! An she looks amazing


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> Carnt wait for my new female! An she looks amazing


I cant wait for them to go so they stop eating all my money! lol

All the females look like that mate, I told you that you would be happy with her! :2thumb:


----------



## thrashback90

Just a week left till I get my Sambava  Just checking i have all the lil bits.. I have calcidust and nutrobal, Do i need anything else or can i just use them 2 things.


----------



## Craig050581

Hi guys, what age do females usually lay there first unfertilised eggs? Got a 7month old that has stopped eating after picking her back up from being on hol. Could it be the stress from the change of viv?


----------



## chameleonkev

Craig050581 said:


> Hi guys, what age do females usually lay there first unfertilised eggs? Got a 7month old that has stopped eating after picking her back up from being on hol. Could it be the stress from the change of viv?


It could be stress but i would make sure you have your laying bin ready an not all females stop eating when there ready to lay either so it's not a clear indication


----------



## Craig050581

chameleonkev said:


> It could be stress but i would make sure you have your laying bin ready an not all females stop eating when there ready to lay either so it's not a clear indication


What's the best indication that she is ready for laying? Cheers


----------



## chameleonkev

thrashback90 said:


> Just a week left till I get my Sambava  Just checking i have all the lil bits.. I have calcidust and nutrobal, Do i need anything else or can i just use them 2 things.


what about your d3


----------



## thrashback90

chameleonkev said:


> what about your d3


doesnt nutrobal have D3 in?


----------



## chameleonkev

Im not sure all the tub says is a calcium balancer and multivitamin, nothing saying what is in it


----------



## Bradley

Nutrobel does contain D3 so should be fine.


----------



## thrashback90

Bradley said:


> Nutrobel does contain D3 so should be fine.


woo cheers, what about vitamins with no D3 are they necessary or just something some people like to use?


----------



## Bradley

I always use seperate supplemets
pure calcium on every feed
calcium with d3 twice a month
multivit without d3 twice a month


----------



## nattat

My panther male


----------



## XtremeReptiles

nattat said:


> My panther male
> 
> image


What locale? Is it an ambilobe ?


----------



## soolonger

Hi all,
After i toke my poorly chameleon back to the reptile shop i got him exchanged for another one who was a bit older and a bit meaner lol. The breeder said they had no idea what was wrong with loki 1 but i am pleased to say loki 2 is doing great. He toke a few days to settle in but is now up to eating 6 locust a day and today while being misted he started to eat some leafs (weeping fig so its safe) which i read can be a sign of dehydration but his being misted alot and his humidty never goes below 50 (normally around 60) plus he has a dripper in there as well so maybe he was just having a nose.


----------



## benton1576

soolonger said:


> Hi all,
> After i toke my poorly chameleon back to the reptile shop i got him exchanged for another one who was a bit older and a bit meaner lol. The breeder said they had no idea what was wrong with loki 1 but i am pleased to say loki 2 is doing great. He toke a few days to settle in but is now up to eating 6 locust a day and today while being misted he started to eat some leafs (weeping fig so its safe) which i read can be a sign of dehydration but his being misted alot and his humidty never goes below 50 (normally around 60) plus he has a dripper in there as well so maybe he was just having a nose.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/20120831160441.jpg/image


He looks very nice and healthy too so good news!

What locale is he?


----------



## soolonger

i am told that hes a ambilobe panther chameleon, they had a adult one in the shop that was red with a white line going along the middle i was told was from a older `batch` as it where. hes towering above/next to the tortoise table and has been sitting there watching peanut run around in a large circle like a kid with a scale electric track.


----------



## chameleonkev

He seems a lot better, you made the right choice taking him back


----------



## MuJi

Those eyes r telling u something, the key to keeping these amazing animals is working it out!!........it's called the cham addiction


----------



## shameless_wedgie

So he's shedding again, second time in two weeks :? Is that normal? I thought most people's chams reduce the amount they eat during it but mine seems to be the opposite.


----------



## Craig050581

My 8 month old lay her first infertile eggs.







Hope everything goes ok.


----------



## chameleonkev

shameless_wedgie said:


> So he's shedding again, second time in two weeks :? Is that normal? I thought most people's chams reduce the amount they eat during it but mine seems to be the opposite.


mine never eat any less while shedding, second time in two weeks is a bit fast but if he's shedding well then then you've got a healthy boy


----------



## Bradley

I never worry if they shed allot. It just means they are growing well. they will soon let you know when they dont want as much food when they are older.


----------



## Craig050581

Well Mather our 8mth old has laid 27 eggs in her first clutch. When will she resume normal eating?


----------



## benton1576

Craig050581 said:


> Well Mather our 8mth old has laid 27 eggs in her first clutch. When will she resume normal eating?


Near enough straight away mate. Give her plenty to drink, plenty of variety with her food items, and leave her be for a few weeks. I leave the cage covered for about 2 weeks afterwards to give them some space.


----------



## Craig050581

She finished covering them up about 30 min after the lights went out. So she's now chilling. I know that females lay eggs wether they have been mated or not just didn't expect it at 8mths old. Glad I put the bin in when I did or she would have been egg bound. Cheers for the info too everyone.


----------



## shameless_wedgie

Haha I didn't witness his first shed since I had him but he's been doing my head in today, all I could hear was him scratching it was like tracing paper being scrumpled. Little bit addicted to chams now. Will have to get another eventually. Same locale or different what do you lot think?


----------



## jason11272stacey

well after my monsoon rs400 timers had packed in common fault i here :bash:

i thought i would upgrade to something more reliable :2thumb:
so i have just ordered a mistking ultimate system off mark at junglefrog :2thumb:
nice guy to talk to and very helpfull :no1:
carn't wate for it to arrive i'm like a kid in a sweet shop ha ha :lol2:

nice to here your female cam is doing well mate : victory:
bet you carn't wate for some fertile eggs next year :2thumb:

jason


----------



## benton1576

shameless_wedgie said:


> Haha I didn't witness his first shed since I had him but he's been doing my head in today, all I could hear was him scratching it was like tracing paper being scrumpled. Little bit addicted to chams now. Will have to get another eventually. Same locale or different what do you lot think?


Different locale. You got to have variety mate. I hear Masoala are available in the UK now!!! lol


----------



## benton1576

jason11272stacey said:


> well after my monsoon rs400 timers had packed in common fault i here :bash:
> 
> i thought i would upgrade to something more reliable :2thumb:
> so i have just ordered a mistking ultimate system off mark at junglefrog :2thumb:
> nice guy to talk to and very helpfull :no1:
> carn't wate for it to arrive i'm like a kid in a sweet shop ha ha :lol2:
> 
> nice to here your female cam is doing well mate : victory:
> bet you carn't wate for some fertile eggs next year :2thumb:
> 
> jason


Cant go wrong with the mistking mate, theyre really good!

Hows the little guy from me coming along? Any pics yet?


----------



## jason11272stacey

he is doing awesome mark mate :2thumb:

he is going through his second shed today since i have had him and he has doubbled in size, showing his red speck colours now and again as well ..well pleased with him mate :2thumb:

i haven't took any pic's of him yet will wate till he has finished his shed and get some done :2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

jason11272stacey said:


> he is doing awesome mark mate :2thumb:
> 
> he is going through his second shed today since i have had him and he has doubbled in size, showing his red speck colours now and again as well ..well pleased with him mate :2thumb:
> 
> i haven't took any pic's of him yet will wate till he has finished his shed and get some done :2thumb:


Fantastic, I cant wait to see him!


----------



## jason11272stacey

hey mark have you got a pic of your new nosy faly sire ?

and any eggs cooking from him ?


----------



## shameless_wedgie

Haha variety is the key! Gonna leave it a bit might see what's available in the new year. Like the look of tamatave tbh


----------



## benton1576

shameless_wedgie said:


> Haha variety is the key! Gonna leave it a bit might see what's available in the new year. Like the look of tamatave tbh


I know a reputable breeder who has some stunning Tams! :whistling2:


----------



## benton1576

jason11272stacey said:


> hey mark have you got a pic of your new nosy faly sire ?
> 
> and any eggs cooking from him ?


Ive got no eggs mate, the female wont be ready probably until later this year/early next year. Here he is mate, hes WC by the way so garaunteed not related to any in the UK!


----------



## jason11272stacey

wow very nice mate he looks the bizzo :mf_dribble:

is the female related to mine ?

i must say these nosy faly are just stunning :no1:


----------



## benton1576

jason11272stacey said:


> wow very nice mate he looks the bizzo :mf_dribble:
> 
> is the female related to mine ?
> 
> i must say these nosy faly are jut stunning :no1:


The female is unrelated to yours mate. She came from Greame Gadsby, a forum member on here. I do have a female related to yours, but she wont be ready for breeding until late next year.


----------



## jason11272stacey

nice one Greame has some awesome cams as well :2thumb:

should be some awesome babys then : victory:


----------



## benton1576

jason11272stacey said:


> nice one Greame has some awesome cams as well :2thumb:
> 
> should be some awesome babys then : victory:


Yup, thats why I chose to buy a female from him instead of looking in Europe. I think the combination will be amazing, and Im particularly looking forward to breeding my little female with Thor later next year!!!


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> Ive got no eggs mate, the female wont be ready probably until later this year/early next year. Here he is mate, hes WC by the way so garaunteed not related to any in the UK!
> 
> image


I would deffo be interested in a faly next or maybe a tamatave when i actually have made some space :mf_dribble:


----------



## chameleonkev

My female masoala is laying again as we speak!!!!


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> My female masoala is laying again as we speak!!!!


Bloody hell, thats a triple clutch!!! :gasp:


----------



## chameleonkev

Yea lol I was thinking if they will be fertile but they must be if she's laying again so soon, where you mitsio eggs fertile?


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> Yea lol I was thinking if they will be fertile but they must be if she's laying again so soon, where you mitsio eggs fertile?


They look fertile mate, but Im still a bit unsure to be honest. I guess Ill know in a few weeks more. They can appear fertile until theyre put into the incubator, then the mold kicks in and they dissapear!

Damn, your gonna be busy next year bud! Still going to Donny?


----------



## chameleonkev

yes il be taking the female of your hands there, have you got a table there or is it going to be some dodgy car park meeting lol


----------



## benton1576

benton1576 said:


> They look fertile mate, but Im still a bit unsure to be honest. I guess Ill know in a few weeks more. They can appear fertile until theyre put into the incubator, then the mold kicks in and they dissapear!
> 
> Damn, your gonna be busy next year bud! Still going to Donny?


Just checked on them for the first time in a few days, theyre infertile! lol. Thought as much, but you never know.


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> yes il be taking the female of your hands there, have you got a table there or is it going to be some dodgy car park meeting lol


Dodgy car park meeting! Like a car boot sale, but better! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I have a friend going who may sell a few on his table for me. Im going in though, gonna find a cafe and have a coffee with a few people, are you up for that?


----------



## chameleonkev

Yes il be there a while anyway, Ethan is staying with my mum so I going have a good look around, I might get some milk frogs or dart frogs and where going the Hamm show in march if you're up for it now we have a new car, I want a new line of female faly or mitsio


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> Yes il be there a while anyway, Ethan is staying with my mum so I going have a good look around, I might get some milk frogs or dart frogs and where going the Hamm show in march if you're up for it now we have a new car, I want a new line of female faly or mitsio


Im up for that mate! Have to check funds closer to the time, but I should be good to go. What dart frogs are you wanting? I have a good friend who breeds them and no doubt he could probably get milk frogs too.


----------



## chameleonkev

the blue milkfrogs, i dont no that much about them, ive just got that many glass exo terra vivs ive had threw trades that im never going to use for my chams so thought i would get some frogs if the price is right and ive just had to pull the female out of the laying bin it looked like it had fell in on her so hopes shes going to be ok, ive corrected the bin and pre dug a hole for her


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> the blue milkfrogs, i dont no that much about them, ive just got that many glass exo terra vivs ive had threw trades that im never going to use for my chams so thought i would get some frogs if the price is right and ive just had to pull the female out of the laying bin it looked like it had fell in on her so hopes shes going to be ok, ive corrected the bin and pre dug a hole for her


She should be fine mate, I wouldnt worry too much about it. What size exo terra vivs have you got?


----------



## chameleonkev

I've got two of the small ones I think it's 30x30x30, two 45x45x60 then a load of reptibreeze aswell


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> I've got two of the small ones I think it's 30x30x30, two 45x45x60 then a load of reptibreeze aswell


Bugger, Im looking for a 30x30x45 for Donny. My friend will sell some Masoala on his table for me if I can get that size to display one. The others will remain in a polybox.


----------



## chameleonkev

I've got a small reptibreeze witch is I think 40x40x50 that you can use if you want


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> I've got a small reptibreeze witch is I think 40x40x50 that you can use if you want


Might be a bit cold to use a reptibreeze though. Ill have a good think, hes also looking for one for me so he might come up with the goods!


----------



## nads

My little beautiful boy:flrt:




























I'm determined to get him used to the camera )
Vicky


----------



## chameleonkev

If he's got a power suply on the table I've got spare uv hoods an mini deep domes


----------



## nads

And my gorgeous boy Melman,taking a stroll:flrt:


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> If he's got a power suply on the table I've got spare uv hoods an mini deep domes


You my friend, are a STAR!!!


----------



## benton1576

nads said:


> My little beautiful boy:flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I'm determined to get him used to the camera )
> Vicky


He starting to get a big boy now!

And melman is stunning!!!!


----------



## nads

Gunther!!










This little boy seems to always be shedding,he's a little chunky boy


----------



## chameleonkev

nads said:


> And my gorgeous boy Melman,taking a stroll:flrt:
> 
> image


I love this guy where did you get him from? And my faly has had a real growth spurt over the last week to, really deep red spots on him


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> You my friend, are a STAR!!!


it all built and has decor in, I have a small ficus to go in there to and three side of it have my free be plastic boards taped to the sides to keep heat an humidity in to and there clear plastic boards aswell no for sale on them lol


----------



## nads

Here'ssss Joey:flrt:










12 week old T.J.Jacksonii


----------



## nads

chameleonkev said:


> I love this guy where did you get him from? And my faly has had a real growth spurt over the last week to, really deep red spots on him


 
He came from Matej Kline,picked up from Hamm..He is such a stunning boy,i love him to bits..Glad your Faly is growing well,"Midge"is too...

Vicky


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

nads said:


> My little beautiful boy:flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I'm determined to get him used to the camera )
> Vicky





nads said:


> And my gorgeous boy Melman,taking a stroll:flrt:
> 
> image





nads said:


> Gunther!!
> 
> image
> 
> This little boy seems to always be shedding,he's a little chunky boy


All so stunning Vicky :flrt:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

nads said:


> Here'ssss Joey:flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> 12 week old T.J.Jacksonii


"Aw hey Joey you little cutie pie, i could just eat you up your so sweet! :flrt: "


----------



## benton1576

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> "Aw hey Joey you little cutie pie, i could just eat you up your so sweet! :flrt: "


Thats animal cruelty.......:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> it all built and has decor in, I have a small ficus to go in there to and three side of it have my free be plastic boards taped to the sides to keep heat an humidity in to and there clear plastic boards aswell no for sale on them lol


Thats awesome mate, thank you so much. Ive just text my freind to see if its ok as its a little bigger than he wanted to use, but I think it should be fine.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

benton1576 said:


> Thats animal cruelty.......:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:rasp: lol


----------



## chameleonkev

34 more healthy masoala eggs in the pollybox today, she's layed twice within 9 weeks and and she triple clutched! Just doesn't no when to stop lol hopefully she won't be laying again for a while she needs a big rest but she does look quite healthy anyway considering


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> 34 more healthy masoala eggs in the pollybox today, she's layed twice within 9 weeks and and she triple clutched! Just doesn't no when to stop lol hopefully she won't be laying again for a while she needs a big rest but she does look quite healthy anyway considering


Lucky you mate! Your gonna have a very busy 2013!!! lol


----------



## Craig050581

benton1576 said:


> Near enough straight away mate. Give her plenty to drink, plenty of variety with her food items, and leave her be for a few weeks. I leave the cage covered for about 2 weeks afterwards to give them some space.


Well I've not see her eat yet she's just been sat in one spot most of the day. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## chameleonkev

Fingers crossed there fertile


----------



## Craig050581

Just seen her go for a drink but was rubbing herself on the vines too. Think she may be getting ready for a shed too hopefully.


----------



## pippin9050

i goy my blue bar ambilobe panther yesterday really pleased with him ate 7 crickets didnt expect him to eat so soon.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/888971-meet-pascal-3.html#post10464278


----------



## c15luf

Picking up our 1st Pantha Chameleon on Saturday. Will post up pictures once we have him.

Question on Gutloading Locusts

Do i gut load all the locust? Or should i take a the amount i want to feed him the night before put into a container with veg and bran?

What veg is the best to gut load for our chameleons?

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## ch5

c15luf said:


> Picking up our 1st Pantha Chameleon on Saturday. Will post up pictures once we have him.
> 
> Question on Gutloading Locusts
> 
> Do i gut load all the locust? Or should i take a the amount i want to feed him the night before put into a container with veg and bran?
> 
> What veg is the best to gut load for our chameleons?
> 
> Thanks,
> Craig


I find locusts will not eat anything but leafy greens. I use romaine lettuce and wild rocket as staple gutload for them. I'll sometimes add something different for variety, but only in moderation. Some greens contain oxalates which can prevent calcium absorption apparently, so best not to use these often.

This is a good guide - Green Leafy Goodness for Gutloading - Chameleon Forums


----------



## c15luf

ch5 said:


> I find locusts will not eat anything but leafy greens. I use romaine lettuce and wild rocket as staple gutload for them. I'll sometimes add something different for variety, but only in moderation. Some greens contain oxalates which can prevent calcium absorption apparently, so best not to use these often.
> 
> This is a good guide - Green Leafy Goodness for Gutloading - Chameleon Forums


Thank you very much for your reply. That is the information is was looking for.


----------



## chameleonkev

c15luf said:


> Picking up our 1st Pantha Chameleon on Saturday. Will post up pictures once we have him.
> 
> Question on Gutloading Locusts
> 
> Do i gut load all the locust? Or should i take a the amount i want to feed him the night before put into a container with veg and bran?
> 
> What veg is the best to gut load for our chameleons?
> 
> Thanks,
> Craig


gut load them all, you don't no what food they've been brought up on, with crix an others it's normaly dog biscuits then there feed to your Cham witch isn't a good thing, I feed all my feeders for at least three days before I offer them to my chams to get the gut load into there system


----------



## jason11272stacey

my mistking ultimate system arrived form http://www.junglefrog.co.uk/ yesterday well impressed, the power of this system puts out is amazing preasure wise and the nozzle's are awesome ultra fine spray soak.s everything , it's a loads better system than the monsoon rs400 and it don't go faulty :lol2:

just wanted to say a big thanks to mark at [email protected]
very nice guy to deal with cheers buddy for a awesome system :no1:

jason :2thumb:


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

I see you 








Almost got ya 








Got ya finally 








After copulation refreshment lol









Could not help my self with the photos 

Mark


----------



## tazjunky

batesysbikes said:


> I see you
> image
> Almost got ya
> image
> Got ya finally
> image
> After copulation refreshment lol
> image
> 
> Could not help my self with the photos
> 
> Mark


Great photos Mark,
When did this magic occur? : )


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

batesysbikes said:


> I see you
> image
> Almost got ya
> image
> Got ya finally
> image
> After copulation refreshment lol
> image
> 
> Could not help my self with the photos
> 
> Mark


What beautiful colours he is :2thumb:


----------



## steve25

Hi all, lovin all the pics and some great advice on this thread too!
Just wondered though, is there much difference in size between species? What are the larger size chams?
Any you would not recommend for chameleon newbies?
Thanks.


----------



## benton1576

steve25 said:


> Hi all, lovin all the pics and some great advice on this thread too!
> Just wondered though, is there much difference in size between species? What are the larger size chams?
> Any you would not recommend for chameleon newbies?
> Thanks.


There are a couple of Chams that are recommended for newbies, Veiled or yemen Chameleons (Chameleo Calyptratus) and Panther Chameleons (Furcifer Pardalis)

Both the above mentioned species are considered the easiest to keep, recommended as a starter Chameleon, and are quite large. Male Panthers can exceed 50cm nose to tail. yemens are about the same. You can get Parsons Chameleons (Calumma Parsonii) which are the largest of Chameleons and can reach up to 80cm, but they are very difficult to keep and expensive. Pygmy Chameleons (Brookesia, Rhampholeon, and Rieppeleon) on the other hand are very small, usually 3-8cm. So the size difference of each species is massively different.


----------



## steve25

Wow I would hate to own a pygmy for fear of losing it lol!
For some reason I thought chams were bigger, weird! 
What is it about the big one that makes it expensive and hard to keep then?


----------



## benton1576

steve25 said:


> Wow I would hate to own a pygmy for fear of losing it lol!
> For some reason I thought chams were bigger, weird!
> What is it about the big one that makes it expensive and hard to keep then?


The Parsons? They expensive because they are so hard to get hold of. There are very few breeders of them and they simply will not sell to anyone without experience in keeping other species. As adults, they can be very picky of their food items, require higher humidity, different suppliments etc. If your thinking about getting a Chameleon for the first time, you should buy a panther or yemen as they are a bit more hardy and do better in captivity. 

Panthers are relatively cheap if your not bothered about keeping pure locales (a term used to describe the area they come from in madagascar, which also determines their colouration) and if you want a common locale. The rarer and purer ones will cost you a little more, but a must if you intend to do any breeding in the future as theres simply too many crosses around these days that finding pure locales is getting harder, which inevitably will end up pushing the price of pure locales higher.

You can pick up a yemen for as little as £25 these days as theres so many around and theyre easy to breed! The price of Yemens is dropping significantly due to the ammount of people breeding them.


----------



## falat

Where I got my Cham from I think they had a parsons one he was a big guy and very nice


----------



## benton1576

falat said:


> Where I got my Cham from I think they had a parsons one he was a big guy and very nice


 If you bought your Cham from a shop the chances are it wasnt a parsons chameleon they had in there. On the off chance it was, it would have been for display only, that I can garauntee. No pet shops sell Parsons Chameleons and I know of only 1 that might display them.


----------



## falat

I wasn't a shop and I remember the woman sayin they were quite rare just googled parsons Cham n it is one


----------



## benton1576

falat said:


> I wasn't a shop and I remember the woman sayin they were quite rare just googled parsons Cham n it is one


Ah, now that makes more sense. I didnt think you would have seen it in a shop! lol. So, do you have an Ambilobe or Nosy Be?


----------



## falat

I have a Ambilobe carnt remember if it's a rb or Bb tho If I post a pic of his dad will u be able to tell ?


----------



## benton1576

falat said:


> I have a Ambilobe carnt remember if it's a rb or Bb tho If I post a pic of his dad will u be able to tell ?


You can post a pic, but unfortunately I wont be able to tell you if its red bar or blue bar as they dont fuly develop their colours until around 18 months and can show a variety of colours until then. I think I know who ytou got it from based on the fact its an Ambilobe, and they had Parsons! lol. If its who Im thinking, you will have a stunning Chameleon once it matures.


----------



## falat

This is his dad


----------



## benton1576

falat said:


> image
> This is his dad


His dad is a blue bar for sure. Muji certainly knows how to pick them! lol


----------



## falat

Yeh you got it lol carnt wait till mine grows up n gets his colours I had the choice to buy one a bit bigger but wanted see him grow


----------



## benton1576

falat said:


> Yeh you got it lol carnt wait till mine grows up n gets his colours I had the choice to buy one a bit bigger but wanted see him grow


You cant go wrong with an Ambilobe from Julian, he has some stunning lines!


----------



## falat

Unfortunately I couldn't meet his dad but they do have some really nice chameleons


----------



## benton1576

falat said:


> Unfortunately I couldn't meet his dad but they do have some really nice chameleons


So have I.... :whistling2:


----------



## falat

U got a website ?


----------



## chameleonkev

I has the evilest Cham alive, my young nosy faly bite me several times as I where trying to take him out to inspect him and he even drew blood at such a small size lol he's still my favourite tho


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> I has the evilest Cham alive, my young nosy faly bite me several times as I where trying to take him out to inspect him and he even drew blood at such a small size lol he's still my favourite tho


Hes a fiesty one alright! I train all my Chameleons to be finger biting ninjas! :lol2:


----------



## benton1576

falat said:


> U got a website ?


I havnt got a website yet mate, I am working on it though! you can see my guys by going to my album on my profile.


----------



## falat

benton1576 said:


> I havnt got a website yet mate, I am working on it though! you can see my guys by going to my album on my profile.


I will have a look in a bit what else do u sell just chams?


----------



## benton1576

falat said:


> I will have a look in a bit what else do u sell just chams?


Just Chams, they take up so much of my time that I wouldnt be able to properly care for anything else. Also, my prices are slightly higher than average for good reason!!! lol


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> Hes a fiesty one alright! I train all my Chameleons to be finger biting ninjas! :lol2:


Well that's him, il try post some pictures of him later his colour is amazing now!! Just if my phone will let me I dropped it in water so I left it dry and it randomly rang everyone in my phone book an took pictures on its own while we went out, weird


----------



## MuJi

falat said:


> I have a Ambilobe carnt remember if it's a rb or Bb tho If I post a pic of his dad will u be able to tell ?



This is his brother:2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> Well that's him, il try post some pictures of him later his colour is amazing now!! Just if my phone will let me I dropped it in water so I left it dry and it randomly rang everyone in my phone book an took pictures on its own while we went out, weird


Yeah, your phone rang me too! lol. I hung up pretty quickly thought to save your phone bill, well, 3 hours is quick right??? lol

Cant wait to see pics of him, its amazing watching these guys grow.


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> Yeah, your phone rang me too! lol. I hung up pretty quickly thought to save your phone bill, well, 3 hours is quick right??? lol
> 
> Cant wait to see pics of him, its amazing watching these guys grow.


you were another victim them, not looking forward to seeing my bill at the end of the month


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> you were another victim them, not looking forward to seeing my bill at the end of the month


Yeah, I had a feeling it was by accident though.


----------



## chameleonkev

Just tryed to get him out for pic time an he's having none of it so I will do tomorrow as his lights go of soon


----------



## ch5

falat said:


> image
> This is his dad


That looks like the legendary Mr Jingles to me. He is a real stunner. 

I have one of his offspring. He is a stunning animal with a perfect temperament.


----------



## chameleonkev

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ev-albums-panther-chams-picture184930-005.jpg

male faly not in a good mood, he does show alot of blues but by the time i get him out hes angry lol


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ev-albums-panther-chams-picture184930-005.jpg
> 
> male faly not in a good mood, he does show alot of blues but by the time i get him out hes angry lol


He coming along nice now mate and Im loving his red rain coming through!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

chameleonkev said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ev-albums-panther-chams-picture184930-005.jpg
> 
> male faly not in a good mood, he does show alot of blues but by the time i get him out hes angry lol


Aw gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## Lozzypozz

Mine use to look like this 














Now he looks like this!












:flrt:


----------



## falat

Lozzypozz said:


> Mine use to look like this
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now he looks like this!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> :flrt:


Lovely lookin fella


----------



## jojothefirst

falat said:


> I will have a look in a bit what else do u sell just chams?


This is my male from mr jingles, he is only 9 months old (was taken on my phone so far from the best):











MuJi said:


> This is his brother:2thumb:
> View attachment 67919


He is awesome. How old is he there?


----------



## loonymoony

*Mr Ashhhhhley.....*

*This is my girls pride and joy 'Mr Ashhhhhley' hee!...*


----------



## c15luf

*Coby Pictures*

Here is Coby, picked him up yesterday


----------



## haylzian

*can anyone help tell if my cham may have more eggs?*

My cham laid 52 eggs 1week ago, they are in the incubator. Now when I look at her she still looks pregnant??? What do you think? 








Your opinions are much appreciated


----------



## benton1576

haylzian said:


> My cham laid 52 eggs 1week ago, they are in the incubator. Now when I look at her she still looks pregnant??? What do you think?
> image
> Your opinions are much appreciated


Just keep an eye on her and watch to see if shes hanging out low in the branches or digging. Make sure she gets plenty of food variety, dusted with vits and calcium. Also make sure she takes water on board. It is possible for them to double clutch, or even triple so she could be ovulating again. If you see any signs of her being distressed, weak etc, take her to the vets immediately. They can become egg bound and it will kill her. Cover her cage for some privacy.

Also, once the eggs incubate give me a shout. Im seriously considering getting a veiled or 2 and by the time they hatch I should have cages ready!


----------



## benton1576

c15luf said:


> Here is Coby, picked him up yesterday
> 
> image


Beautiful!


----------



## haylzian

benton1576 said:


> Just keep an eye on her and watch to see if shes hanging out low in the branches or digging. Make sure she gets plenty of food variety, dusted with vits and calcium. Also make sure she takes water on board. It is possible for them to double clutch, or even triple so she could be ovulating again. If you see any signs of her being distressed, weak etc, take her to the vets immediately. They can become egg bound and it will kill her. Cover her cage for some privacy.
> 
> Also, once the eggs incubate give me a shout. Im seriously considering getting a veiled or 2 and by the time they hatch I should have cages ready!


Will do  im after some panther chameleons, I love chameleons there my favorite reptile


----------



## chameleonkev

haylzian said:


> Will do  im after some panther chameleons, I love chameleons there my favorite reptile


Thats because there awesome!! I don't keep anything else


----------



## benton1576

haylzian said:


> Will do  im after some panther chameleons, I love chameleons there my favorite reptile


Well Id love to help you out, but mine are too expensive! lol


----------



## haylzian

benton1576 said:


> Well Id love to help you out, but mine are too expensive! lol


Lol, I think I saw your thread, il be trying to raise some money, I have wanted panthers for ages I like the really bright coloured ones so cute. Love seeing everyone's pictures, also can I add my chameleon keeps hissing on a night while the lights are out, could that mean she's stressed, theres no bugs bothering her she just lets out a little hiss every now and then, it only started after she laid her eggs??


----------



## kopstar

Suarez enjoying some genuine UV this morning and displaying full absorption colours..


----------



## thrashback90

Been a long wait but i finally got it. My new Sambava Panther


----------



## benton1576

thrashback90 said:


> Been a long wait but i finally got it. My new Sambava Panther
> 
> image
> 
> image


She looks stunning mate! Have you got a nice male to pair her up with?


----------



## thrashback90

benton1576 said:


> She looks stunning mate! Have you got a nice male to pair her up with?


It is a male XD i hope. its deff showing some green on its body.


----------



## Bradley

thrashback90 said:


> Been a long wait but i finally got it. My new Sambava Panther
> 
> image
> 
> image


Looks great! Im still not great on sexing panthers so ill leave it to the others. Where did you get he/she from?

Sambavas seem to take the longest to colour up out of all locales so you wont see any great colour till over six months and they finish between a year or two then have their full colours. they are a great locale though, shame more people dont have them. Sad to have lst my male before getting the chance to breed from him!


----------



## benton1576

thrashback90 said:


> It is a male XD i hope. its deff showing some green on its body.


Looks female to me mate, but being so young it is hard to tell. Post a few more pics trying to get a side on of the base of the tail and Ill tell you for sure. Either way, its a good looking Cham. Can I ask where it came from?


----------



## thrashback90

I got it from lee warren at millennium reptiles, I got a few from the side earlier ill post when I get on my pc. its 3+ months old, most of the green I can see is on its face. pictures to follow though


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## thrashback90

4 Pictures to tickle your fancy :2thumb:


----------



## chameleonkev

thrashback90 said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 4 Pictures to tickle your fancy :2thumb:


Looks like a boy to me!!


----------



## shameless_wedgie

Oh dear lord silkworms grow quickly on mulberry leaves instead of chow! I'm currently handing them out to everyone at work because, although my panther loves them, the delivery was late so they threw in extra free ones! Haha anyone near Cardiff want som silkies?


----------



## nads

thrashback90 said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 4 Pictures to tickle your fancy :2thumb:


I reckon male too. 
And Lee Warren knows his stuff:2thumb:

Vicky


----------



## benton1576

thrashback90 said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 4 Pictures to tickle your fancy :2thumb:


Yeah, thats a male for sure. The first couple of pics looked female to me, but its clear hes a male in those last 4! lol


----------



## benton1576

nads said:


> I reckon male too.
> And Lee Warren knows his stuff:2thumb:
> 
> Vicky


I'm saying nothing about that last comment.....:whistling2:


----------



## GeorgiaT

Hello, I've got a 5 month old Yemen Chameleon and I'm unsure on the best flooring. I started with bark chippings then moved to a moss mat, but both seem to get dirty very quickly. Does anyone have any recommendations? 
Thanks


----------



## benton1576

GeorgiaT said:


> Hello, I've got a 5 month old Yemen Chameleon and I'm unsure on the best flooring. I started with bark chippings then moved to a moss mat, but both seem to get dirty very quickly. Does anyone have any recommendations?
> Thanks


99% of people will tell you not to use any substrate at all. I personally dont. I do however know of peope who use soil/sand mix, coco humus etc without any problems. Its down to personal choice as the Chameleon is trusted in your care. The risk of impaction from ingesting substrate is always a concern to me, so I choose not to use it. I use kitchen roll for the bottom of my cages for the babies as theres more of them, and they eat tons meaning they create a lot of mess so removing the kitchen roll every couple of days and replacing it is far easier than having to clean the floor. For the adults, I leave the floor bare and spot clean as and when needed. I thoroughly clean all of my cages fortnightly using antibacterial.

At the end of the day, its you own personal choice and you will not find any definative answer on here or anywhere on the internet Im afraid as everyone has their own opinions on substrate usage and husbandry in general.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

GeorgiaT said:


> Hello, I've got a 5 month old Yemen Chameleon and I'm unsure on the best flooring. I started with bark chippings then moved to a moss mat, but both seem to get dirty very quickly. Does anyone have any recommendations?
> Thanks


I would not use any substrate incase when your chameleon/s shoots for food It might pick up some bark/moss/sand and possible that the Cham could get impacted and unable to poop proper. 

I use no substrate at all 









Hope this helps 
Mark


----------



## benton1576

Guys, theres not long left until Donny now. I am willing to bring a few Masoala for people to collect if they are ordered prior to the show, and if a deposit is made. These are coming along great now and I dont have many left, so for those that are interested but have been holding out, please get your order in quick before its too late. I am also willing to let you arrange a courier to collect from my home via AC Reptilechauffeurs only (because theyre so prompt and are my trusted choice of courier), or collect yourself in person. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ala-panther-chameleons.html?highlight=masoala


----------



## CML

batesysbikes said:


> I would not use any substrate incase when your chameleon/s shoots for food It might pick up some bark/moss/sand and possible that the Cham could get impacted and unable to poop proper.
> 
> I use no substrate at all
> image
> 
> Hope this helps
> Mark


 
I use newpaper & change that every few days as it also soaks up any moisture.

Batesybikes & others with bare bottoms :blush:, what do you do about the excess water from the dripper or misting?


----------



## GeorgiaT

Thanks for your replies.

This is my tank atm









I have a branch resting on the floor so it's not the easiest to change the whole flooring every day or so :/


----------



## CML

GeorgiaT said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> This is my tank atm
> image
> 
> I have a branch resting on the floor so it's not the easiest to change the whole flooring every day or so :/


Personally I'd ditch the fogger & the rock faces & go for more foliage & branches as they like climbing & hiding. - sorry.


----------



## benton1576

GeorgiaT said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> This is my tank atm
> image
> 
> I have a branch resting on the floor so it's not the easiest to change the whole flooring every day or so :/


You need to get rid of that waterfall, they do more harm than good as they hold so much bacteria, plus your Cham will use it as a toilet, perhaps not now, but at some point!

Aside from that, your setup doesnt look too bad. Definately add more foliage and horizontal branches.


----------



## benton1576

CML said:


> I use newpaper & change that every few days as it also soaks up any moisture.
> 
> Batesybikes & others with bare bottoms :blush:, what do you do about the excess water from the dripper or misting?


My cages are custom built and have a raised 3mm thick PVC foamboard floor with large cat litter trays underneath. By placing a large ficus in the middle and drilling a small hole, it make the floor bow slightly and the excess water falls through into the trays.


----------



## GeorgiaT

I've tried to add more branches for him to get from side to side but they never stay up :/


----------



## chameleonkev

GeorgiaT said:


> I've tried to add more branches for him to get from side to side but they never stay up :/


zip tie them or for glass vivs use the rubber sucers


----------



## Bradley

So did anyone have any chams come back from hamm? I know of one member but any others?


----------



## GeorgiaT

Chameleon Info:
Your Chameleon - Male veiled chameleon aged 5-6 months, had since 3 months.
Handling - Quite often, he doesn't seem to mind it.
Feeding - 10 Locust calcium dusted daily with pro-rep calcium dust. 
Supplements - Calcium dusted without D3 each feeding, D3 calcium used once a week - Nutrobol.
Watering - Misted 2-3 times a day using an exo-terra mister, each misting lasts about 30 seconds to a minute.
Fecal Description - Not been parasite tested but has normal white/brown poo.
History - No previous history.

Cage Info:
Cage Type - Glass exo-terra terrarium.
Lighting - Exo-terra Repti Glo 2*5.0
Temperature - 76F cage temp, 82/3F basking spot with a drop to 67/8F overnight measured using a Habistat.
Humidity - 65-70% humidity, kept at this level using a few daily mistings.
Plants - No live plants.
Placement - Kept in a bedroom about 2-3' from the floor.

Current Problem - My chameleon has a slightly curved casque and I'm wondering whether that is due to him sitting so close to the top of his cage all the time or some other issue. 

A bit of extra info; He's only started to have this bend in the last few weeks as far as I can recall.

Album of photo's showing the casque and a couple of his legs - Rango.


Any help would be great, 

Thanks.


----------



## Bradley

GeorgiaT said:


> Chameleon Info:
> Your Chameleon - Male veiled chameleon aged 5-6 months, had since 3 months.
> Handling - Quite often, he doesn't seem to mind it.
> Feeding - 10 Locust calcium dusted daily with pro-rep calcium dust.
> try to give as much variety as possible in the forms of roaches, crickets, morio worms and occasionally wax and mealworms
> Supplements - D3 calcium used once a week - Nutrobol.
> You need pure calcium on all feeds, calcium with d3 twice a month and a multivitamin without d3 twice a month
> Watering - Misted 2-3 times a day using an exo-terra mister, each misting lasts about 30 seconds to a minute.
> Fecal Description - Not been parasite tested but has normal white/brown poo.
> History - No previous history.
> 
> Cage Info:
> Cage Type - Glass exo-terra terrarium.
> He will soon need his 4 feet high, 2 feet deep and wide cage
> Lighting - Exo-terra Repti Glo 2*2.0
> These need to be a minimum of 5.0 but 10.0 are better.
> Temperature - 76F cage temp, 82/3F basking spot with a drop to 67/8F overnight measured using a Habistat.
> Humidity - 65-70% humidity, kept at this level using a few daily mistings.
> Plants - No live plants.
> Placement - Kept in a bedroom about 2-3' from the floor.
> 
> Current Problem - My chameleon has a slightly curved casque and I'm wondering whether that is due to him sitting so close to the top of his cage all the time or some other issue.
> 
> A bit of extra info; He's only started to have this bend in the last few weeks as far as I can recall.
> 
> Album of photo's showing the casque and a couple of his legs - Rango.
> 
> 
> Any help would be great,
> 
> Thanks.


 I cant see much of a bend at all. it all looks normal. he may be sitting at the top allot and when the casque is soft it could be bending. try lowering branches so he cant get there.


----------



## benton1576

GeorgiaT said:


> Chameleon Info:
> Your Chameleon - Male veiled chameleon aged 5-6 months, had since 3 months.
> Handling - Quite often, he doesn't seem to mind it.
> Feeding - 10 Locust calcium dusted daily with pro-rep calcium dust.
> Supplements - D3 calcium used once a week - Nutrobol.
> Watering - Misted 2-3 times a day using an exo-terra mister, each misting lasts about 30 seconds to a minute.
> Fecal Description - Not been parasite tested but has normal white/brown poo.
> History - No previous history.
> 
> Cage Info:
> Cage Type - Glass exo-terra terrarium.
> Lighting - Exo-terra Repti Glo 2*2.0
> Temperature - 76F cage temp, 82/3F basking spot with a drop to 67/8F overnight measured using a Habistat.
> Humidity - 65-70% humidity, kept at this level using a few daily mistings.
> Plants - No live plants.
> Placement - Kept in a bedroom about 2-3' from the floor.
> 
> Current Problem - My chameleon has a slightly curved casque and I'm wondering whether that is due to him sitting so close to the top of his cage all the time or some other issue.
> 
> A bit of extra info; He's only started to have this bend in the last few weeks as far as I can recall.
> 
> Album of photo's showing the casque and a couple of his legs - Rango.
> 
> 
> Any help would be great,
> 
> Thanks.


It is possible he is showing early signs of MBD. Although your dusting with calcium, they need to convert it to be able to absorbe it. They do this by creating D3, which we also suppliment. The problem is, if you give too much artificial D3 it can be fatal to them. SO, we synthesise their natural habitat by using UV lights. Your only using a 2.0. You need a 10.0 for a veiled, or better still, an Arcadia D3+ (equivilent to 12%). If the weather permits, get him outside for some natural sunlight. Also, UV cant penetrate glass so If your UV tube is outside of a glass viv, its not working.


----------



## GeorgiaT

Bradley said:


> I cant see much of a bend at all. it all looks normal. he may be sitting at the top allot and when the casque is soft it could be bending. try lowering branches so he cant get there.


Thanks for the quick reply! I was getting worried as I'd read up about MBD and thought it could be that. I'll edit the post as I put 2.0 and the lights are 5.0 and I forgot to put that I calcium dust the locust each day!

Edit - The top of the terrarium is mesh and the UVB lights sit on top of that.


----------



## benton1576

GeorgiaT said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! I was getting worried as I'd read up about MBD and thought it could be that. I'll edit the post as I put 2.0 and the lights are 5.0 and I forgot to put that I calcium dust the locust each day!
> 
> Edit - The top of the terrarium is mesh and the UVB lights sit on top of that.


Do you also gutload the locusts so he is getting essential vits and minerals from plant sources? I would definately feed other insects too, crix, roaches, silkworms. Try to avoid wax worms, theyre extremely high in fat, offer very little in terms of vitamins etc and are addictive.

Good gutloads that are extremely high in calcium are rocket, dandilion leaves and turnip greens (speak to your local fruit shop, they will cut the leaves off turnips for you for free!). You can use other items, theres a good gutloading list somewhere on the net, just google search it.


----------



## GeorgiaT

benton1576 said:


> Do you also gutload the locusts so he is getting essential vits and minerals from plant sources? I would definately feed other insects too, crix, roaches, silkworms. Try to avoid wax worms, theyre extremely high in fat, offer very little in terms of vitamins etc and are addictive.
> 
> Good gutloads that are extremely high in calcium are rocket, dandilion leaves and turnip greens (speak to your local fruit shop, they will cut the leaves off turnips for you for free!). You can use other items, theres a good gutloading list somewhere on the net, just google search it.


I've gutloaded a little but it seems I'm under-doing it. I'll have to gut load a lot more! Any more advice? 

I thought I'd read up everything there was to know, seems I didn't quite get it all


----------



## chameleonkev

its official my faly an nosy mitsio are just beautiful there colour at such a young age is crazy especially on the mitsio,i need to find my camera out the iphone cham doesnt do them justice, the young mitsio even fired up yellow a little when he saw the faly lol


----------



## Oski1

GeorgiaT said:


> I've gutloaded a little but it seems I'm under-doing it. I'll have to gut load a lot more! Any more advice?
> 
> I thought I'd read up everything there was to know, seems I didn't quite get it all


Hi, Just make sure you are gutloading + variety if feeders, plus dusting with calcium etc, and the UVB bulb is still working ok,

My Male Veiled has a huge Casque with a slight curve and has always had it,.But otherwise has always been healthy, I have seen many others like this too, Im thinking it may be the same reason sometime jacksons etc, get slight curves in there horns,

Edit,
Hi I have just seen your pictures, as others have said I would get rid of the waterfall+fogger, they are not needed and will affect the humidity too much in that glass exo.
Get more branches at different heights etc, and maybe a nice live plant, Yemans do very well in in mesh cages, as you will have to upgrade it soon, as they grow at a rapid rate!
Good luck with him, they are great Chameleons.


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> its official my faly an nosy mitsio are just beautiful there colour at such a young age is crazy especially on the mitsio,i need to find my camera out the iphone cham doesnt do them justice, the young mitsio even fired up yellow a little when he saw the faly lol


I told you I would pick you the nicest Nosy Mitsio from good German bloodlines and I meant it dude. :2thumb: The faly was sired by Storm, is he gonna be anything but beautiful?!!! :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## chameleonkev

I'm going to have two spare vivs an carnt decide wether to take on another local or not, I'm going to be building a shed in the garden for them so will have more space, I've gutted the garden now aswell


----------



## benton1576

Oski1 said:


> Hi, Just make sure you are gutloading + variety if feeders, plus dusting with calcium etc, and the UVB bulb is still working ok,
> 
> My Male Veiled has a huge Casque with a slight curve and has always had it,.But otherwise has always been healthy, I have seen many others like this too, Im thinking it may be the same reason sometime jacksons etc, get slight curves in there horns,
> 
> f


Ive been observing this for some time now and Im starting to wonder if theres a certain element of genetic abnormalities that causes bent casques aside from MBD. It does seem to be more common and makes me wonder if there might be a bit of inbreeding to blame. There isnt a lot of WC veileds coming in, and not many people are likely to travel all the way to Europe in search of new bloodlines, which leads me to this conclusion. What do you think?


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> I'm going to have two spare vivs an carnt decide wether to take on another local or not, I'm going to be building a shed in the garden for them so will have more space, I've gutted the garden now aswell


Ankaramy??? :whistling2:


----------



## Oski1

benton1576 said:


> Ive been observing this for some time now and Im starting to wonder if theres a certain element of genetic abnormalities that causes bent casques aside from MBD. It does seem to be more common and makes me wonder if there might be a bit of inbreeding to blame. There isnt a lot of WC veileds coming in, and not many people are likely to travel all the way to Europe in search of new bloodlines, which leads me to this conclusion. What do you think?


Honestly not to sure to be honest mate, sounds a good/interesting theory though,
My Male F. Minor right horn also bends inwards the other is perfectly straight, and he is so healthy, No signs of MBD, I have seen it on alot of jacksons, as well?


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> Ankaramy??? :whistling2:


Not long mised my chance for them


----------



## Bradley

Oski1 said:


> Honestly not to sure to be honest mate, sounds a good/interesting theory though,
> My Male F. Minor right horn also bends inwards the other is perfectly straight, and he is so healthy, No signs of MBD, I have seen it on alot of jacksons, as well?


I know when the jackson horns are growing they are softer than usual so if they are banged against glass or mesh it can curve them.


----------



## Chameleoco

its getting there now : victory:


----------



## CML

Nice tattoo not sure about the socks..


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> its getting there now : victory:


The shading Finishes the Cham of well, getting there? What else is going on?


----------



## Chameleoco

chameleonkev said:


> The shading Finishes the Cham of well, getting there? What else is going on?



lol,just another sitting in the new yr to get the white put it the background to make it look 3d.


----------



## c15luf

I have a quick question. I am just asking as i have read differently on here from what i was told by the place i brought him from and another reptile place.

I have a 9 month old pantha chameleon, i was told to feed him every other day about 5 large locust ( i am gut loading the locust of an evening with bran and rocket) and feeding him in the morning.

Does this sound ok?


----------



## chameleonkev

c15luf said:


> I have a quick question. I am just asking as i have read differently on here from what i was told by the place i brought him from and another reptile place.
> 
> I have a 9 month old pantha chameleon, i was told to feed him every other day about 5 large locust ( i am gut loading the locust of an evening with bran and rocket) and feeding him in the morning.
> 
> Does this sound ok?


Every other day is fine but you need more feeders in there, also they crickets, dubi roaches, silkworms, butterworms and calciworms every now an then, no feeder should take up more than 30-40% of there diet


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> lol,just another sitting in the new yr to get the white put it the background to make it look 3d.


More shading then, gets sore after a hour or two doesn't it when they go over an over the same spot lol


----------



## kelv1892

Chameleoco said:


> its getting there now : victory:


Thats smart that like Jamie!


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

CML said:


> I use newpaper & change that every few days as it also soaks up any moisture.
> 
> Batesybikes & others with bare bottoms :blush:, what do you do about the excess water from the dripper or misting?


There Is a small hole under the tin that the planter is on, then I use a bucket under it to catch the excess water, with all the weight on the tin the water runs under it an into the bucket.

Mark


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

chameleonkev said:


> Not long mised my chance for them


I was after that locale,


----------



## chameleonkev

batesysbikes said:


> I was after that locale,


I will keep that in mind as I'm pretty sure I'm going to get some next year once I've get my chameleons in there new room


----------



## chameleonkev

Junglefrog website is up and running now for those of you after a mistking setup without the long wait of it coming from Poland, mark is very helpful to


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> Junglefrog website is up and running now for those of you after a mistking setup without the long wait of it coming from Poland, mark is very helpful to


JungleFrog


----------



## remzy

Selling 2 breeding pair of panther chams in 4 custom built Vivs also come with everything u can think of check out my post in Essex chameleons looking for around £1400 includes 2x dual habistat dimming thermostats t5 lighting x2 with dual starter 3x experts Vivs all shapes an sizes *for babies incubator 2 mesh Vivs in bad condition another good Viv with under cupboard also bout 4x old uv starters a *single dimming habitat all interior trimmings ideal for buddig chameleon breeder*


----------



## benton1576

Why you selling up mate?



remzy said:


> Selling 2 breeding pair of panther chams in 4 custom built Vivs also come with everything u can think of check out my post in Essex chameleons looking for around £1400 includes 2x dual habistat dimming thermostats t5 lighting x2 with dual starter 3x experts Vivs all shapes an sizes *for babies incubator 2 mesh Vivs in bad condition another good Viv with under cupboard also bout 4x old uv starters a *single dimming habitat all interior trimmings ideal for buddig chameleon breeder*


----------



## remzy

Just hAvnt got the time to put into them I will be sad to see them go but with work and jet skiing what I get up to most weekends I just hAvnt got the time the misses is very busy aswell with the little one and don't really have time either would rather sell to someone who will give them the time and effort they deserve


----------



## jojothefirst

Just had a look on Essex chameleons and you have a very nice set up there. 
How much you want for them separate. 



remzy said:


> Just hAvnt got the time to put into them I will be sad to see them go but with work and jet skiing what I get up to most weekends I just hAvnt got the time the misses is very busy aswell with the little one and don't really have time either would rather sell to someone who will give them the time and effort they deserve


----------



## remzy

Well each unit is 2 Vivs so two units 4 Vivs powers. By dual t5 starter and each unit powers by a dual habistat which runs 2 Vivs will do each unit for £600 including cams But can't get rid of the Viv without the cams as them they have. I where to live and if I get rid of one lot I would have to keep the t5 dual starter to power the unit I have left as it is all integrated it hard to explain that y I said want to get rid of everything together saves the hassle
Lol Guna upload a inventory now


----------



## remzy

1x double Vivs*
2x dual dimming habistsat
1x t5 dual starter(2xbulbs)
All interiors
4x ceramic bulbs &heat guards
1x single habistat dimming
1x lucky reptile dimming thermostat
2x mesh Vivs (bad condition)
1x wooden Viv with cupboard
1x herp nursery2 incubator
1x tall teraniums
1x big cube teraniums
1x small cube teranium
5x old uv starters (working condition not great)
1 big glass Viv *thinks that's everything quiet a lot of stuff£1400 the lot *


----------



## nattat

A few pics of our baby pied yemens  about 3 weeks old now :flrt:


----------



## thatbeaviskid

*Mr Chameleon*

I have a Yemen Chameleon about 10 month's old and male called Mr, Chameleon... he is fairly aggresive and seem's to be a shy feeder.. any tip's on how to hand feed them or get them used to being handled quicker??  thanks!!


----------



## benton1576

thatbeaviskid said:


> I have a Yemen Chameleon about 10 month's old and male called Mr, Chameleon... he is fairly aggresive and seem's to be a shy feeder.. any tip's on how to hand feed them or get them used to being handled quicker??  thanks!!


Post some pics of your setup and details of feeders, vitamins used etc. Sometimes it can be something wrong with the husbandry that causes eating problems. As much info as you can mate, lights brand and strength), glass or mesh viv, what brand of suppliments, gutloading ingredients for crix/locusts etc, viv size, temps, himidity, plants used, substrate or bare bottom viv. The more info the better chance of help.


----------



## thrashback90

It's coming up to the time i start cutting back on how long my lights are on and cooling my geckos...Do you do the same for chameleons or just leave the lights the same all year round?


----------



## chameleonkev

thrashback90 said:


> It's coming up to the time i start cutting back on how long my lights are on and cooling my geckos...Do you do the same for chameleons or just leave the lights the same all year round?


Same all year round


----------



## benton1576

OH Yeah!!!!

On a negative note, this was his reaction to his female, Gloria!


----------



## boid92

Got her today!









~~~~~~~~~~~~
0.1 Yemen Chameleon
0.1 Corn Snake
1.0 Crested Gecko
1.0 Bearded Dragon
1.0 Golden Mantle Rosella
1.1 Cat
1.0 Staffordshire Bull Terrier
~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## benton1576

boid92 said:


> Got her today!
> image
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 0.1 Yemen Chameleon
> 0.1 Corn Snake
> 1.0 Crested Gecko
> 1.0 Bearded Dragon
> 1.0 Golden Mantle Rosella
> 1.1 Cat
> 1.0 Staffordshire Bull Terrier
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~


Welcome to the addiction! lol. Pretty girl you have there.


----------



## jojothefirst

I often thought that mitsios are a bit plan.......... I think u have changed my mind lol. I want him. The yellow is awesome. How old issue he? 


benton1576 said:


> OH Yeah!!!!
> 
> On a negative note, this was his reaction to his female, Gloria!
> 
> image


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> OH Yeah!!!!
> 
> On a negative note, this was his reaction to his female, Gloria!
> 
> image


Never seen a mitso in the flesh but you have a beauty there and now doubt the pictures dont do any justice mark!

Jon


----------



## benton1576

Thanks guys. In the flesh he glows, the camera really doesnt do him justice. Mitsio are massively underated here in the UK, hopefully he changes that! lol. He is 11 months old now so still plenty of colouration to go yet if thats possible! :2thumb:


----------



## boid92

benton1576 said:


> Welcome to the addiction! lol. Pretty girl you have there.


Haha cheers, always been addicted to reptiles!

~~~~~~~~~~~~
0.1 Yemen Chameleon
0.1 Corn Snake
1.0 Crested Gecko
1.0 Bearded Dragon
1.0 Golden Mantle Rosella
1.1 Cat
1.0 Staffordshire Bull Terrier
~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

nattat said:


> A few pics of our baby pied yemens  about 3 weeks old now :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Aw look at that gorgeous baby :flrt:


----------



## Iwantone

nattat said:


> A few pics of our baby pied yemens  about 3 weeks old now :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Aww how many do you have?


----------



## nattat

Iwantone said:


> Aww how many do you have?


About 20


----------



## Iwantone

nattat said:


> About 20


Holy Moses lol.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

nattat said:


> About 20


:gasp:

Pics needed of all the little cuties! :flrt:


----------



## Bradley

The new addition! Male jacksonii jacksonii


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Bradley said:


> The new addition! Male jacksonii jacksonii
> 
> image


 
Aw hes lovely, is he the same as Monty? Dont know them by there fancy names lol.


----------



## Bradley

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Aw hes lovely, is he the same as Monty? Dont know them by there fancy names lol.


He is a smaller type of jackson that Monty. Monty is an xanth the largest jackson type and these are a smaller version. There is also one smaller, the Mt meru jacksons.


----------



## pippin9050

congrats great addition! i was very upset when i heard gilbert died but i hope this one gives you just as much pleasure: victory:


----------



## Bradley

pippin9050 said:


> congrats great addition! i was very upset when i heard gilbert died but i hope this one gives you just as much pleasure: victory:


Hopefully he will! I also have plans for an unrelated female in the early new year so babies late next year maybe!


----------



## pippin9050

great that would be awsome!
youe got to update your sig now:lol2:


----------



## Bradley

pippin9050 said:


> great that would be awsome!
> youe got to update your sig now:lol2:


 I have! :no1::2thumb:


----------



## Oski1

Bradley said:


> The new addition! Male jacksonii jacksonii
> 
> Mate how cool is He!:2thumb:
> Where was he from mate. He looks fantastic, good luck with him


----------



## Bradley

Oski1 said:


> Bradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new addition! Male jacksonii jacksonii
> 
> Mate how cool is He!:2thumb:
> Where was he from mate. He looks fantastic, good luck with him
> 
> 
> 
> From a breeder near jungle phase. Also has hoes for sale and panthers. Think his brother in law has mitsios and ambanja for sale and an adult xanth pair.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chameleoco

some new recruits from Hamm settling in well:2thumb:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Chameleoco said:


> some new recruits from Hamm settling in well:2thumb:


Aw gorgeous.


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> some new recruits from Hamm settling in well:2thumb:


Loving the parsonii, had you arranged to meet someone there for him/her or are they avalible for general sale at the show? I'm just asking as I'm hoping to get some next year when I've built my shed and is the male a tam?


----------



## Chameleoco

chameleonkev said:


> Loving the parsonii, had you arranged to meet someone there for him/her or are they avalible for general sale at the show? I'm just asking as I'm hoping to get some next year when I've built my shed and is the male a tam?



yh mate the parsonii was pre arranged for pick up,& yes he is the new Tam:2thumb:


----------



## pippin9050

i like the name of the file hamm tam:lol2:


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> yh mate the parsonii was pre arranged for pick up,& yes he is the new Tam:2thumb:


Finally got the male then, I'm hoping to find some nice chams next year over Europe but for now I've just got to be jealous of everyone else's!


----------



## ch5

Ernie making himself comfy on the clothes maiden....


----------



## Bradley

Chameleoco said:


> some new recruits from Hamm settling in well:2thumb:


Stunning as usual!:2thumb:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

ch5 said:


> Ernie making himself comfy on the clothes maiden....
> 
> image


Wow!! He's long!


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> some new recruits from Hamm settling in well:2thumb:


Looking good.


----------



## chameleonkev

New female masoala in her new home, I love her already who ever else has brought some of these won't be disappointed her colour is unreal I've never seen a young female like her!! Thank you benton


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

chameleonkev said:


> New female masoala in her new home, I love her already who ever else has brought some of these won't be disappointed her colour is unreal I've never seen a young female like her!! Thank you benton


Have you started a thread with pics?


----------



## chameleonkev

No havnt had the time to start taking pics tonight the lights were of soon after she was in her home


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

chameleonkev said:


> No havnt had the time to start taking pics tonight the lights were of soon after she was in her home



 Boo!!


----------



## tazjunky

ch5 said:


> Ernie making himself comfy on the clothes maiden....
> 
> image


Good looking ambi there. Where did you get him from? Lovely bright colouring : )


----------



## ch5

tazjunky said:


> Good looking ambi there. Where did you get him from? Lovely bright colouring : )


Thanks. He is from Muji - from the Mr jingles line.


----------



## Neoki




----------



## chameleonkev

Neoki said:


> image


What local is the female? Looks a little like my faly


----------



## Neoki

Apparently she is a Sambava Panther


----------



## chameleonkev

She looks different in these shots very nice tho, it was just the hint of blue with the peach around the mouth that looked a little similar


----------



## Neoki

Here are a few more,


























Amazing Chameleon


----------



## Bradley

Neoki said:


> Here are a few more,
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Amazing Chameleon


Lovely female! Where did she come from?


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Neoki said:


> image


Hey nice macro shot, lovely Cham too !


----------



## Oski1

Chameleoco said:


> some new recruits from Hamm settling in well:2thumb:


That Tamm is seriously a stunning panther, very nice!


----------



## Neoki

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> Hey nice macro shot, lovely Cham too !


All photos are taken with the Galaxy S2 phone.

The macro is a lens that cost about £6.


----------



## kopstar

Neoki said:


> All photos are taken with the Galaxy S2 phone.
> 
> The macro is a lens that cost about £6.


Yep, I take mine with a stock Galaxy S3 that takes great macro shots.


----------



## thrashback90

Quick 2week update :whistling2: Has a healthy appetite on crickets,locusts and mealworms and gave him his first waxworm as a treat today.
So far so good, now to wait for all the awsome colours.


----------



## benton1576

Guys, Im considering selling up. Ill be selling everything. 1.1 Mitsios with cage each, 1.1 Tamatave with cage each, 1.2 Nosy Faly with cage each. Also plants, branches, vines etc basking bulb each with dome. I will be selling my arcadia T5 setups too and my exo terra setup, both are double fixings meaning you can run 2 bulbs from them. I also have a 1 month old 10 nozzle Mistking system.

Reason for selling: People in the UK simply do not appreciate the amount of effort gone to to obtain the best examples of locales I work with and would rather pay rock bottom prices for a crappy cross from some kid breeding out of his bedroom. Im utterly disappointing and sickened by the UK reptile market and fed up of being messed around by people. Pm me if your interested in anything I have.


----------



## pippin9050

nooooooooo! dont sell! you have great panthers! your of the best breeders in the uk!


----------



## thrashback90

benton1576 said:


> Guys, Im considering selling up. Ill be selling everything. 1.1 Mitsios with cage each, 1.1 Tamatave with cage each, 1.2 Nosy Faly with cage each. Also plants, branches, vines etc basking bulb each with dome. I will be selling my arcadia T5 setups too and my exo terra setup, both are double fixings meaning you can run 2 bulbs from them. I also have a 1 month old 10 nozzle Mistking system.
> 
> Reason for selling: People in the UK simply do not appreciate the amount of effort gone to to obtain the best examples of locales I work with and would rather pay rock bottom prices for a crappy cross from some kid breeding out of his bedroom. Im utterly disappointing and sickened by the UK reptile market and fed up of being messed around by people. Pm me if your interested in anything I have.


Thats a damn shame, personally i'd say stick with it, isn't there a market over in europe for pure breds (if thats the term used?)


----------



## benton1576

Theres a great market in Europe for them because they understand how hard it is to obtain pure locales, but I live in the UK now. I have some of the best Chams in the UK, yet when someone is selling a cross for £80 people would rather buy that. I could jump on that band wagon and just breed anything with anything to compete, but i cant bring myself round to do it but at the same time simply cant afford to waste so much effort in keeping things clean for nothing. I cant sell them for next to nothing as this then affects the other breeders in the UK trying to make sales.


----------



## thrashback90

So breeding and taking over to sell at shows like hamm isn't an option? It just seems such a waste, someone needs to take care of pure lines in locals other than ambilobes, but i understand about UK reptile keepers being cheap, its sad really. you get what you pay for. my sambava cost £200 but money well spent for a pure line, cross' are a bit hit and miss when it comes to looking good and people don't keep track of whats being mixed with what


----------



## Bradley

Such a shame as you do have some of the best locales. That is one of the main reasons I didnt get another panther. If i did I wanted a pair of rarer locales and i knew it would prbably be hard to sell them at a good price that they deserved.


----------



## jason11272stacey

HEY MARK !!! one word no!! don't do it !!!

pure lines will allways be for the small purest market :no1:

but if it was not for people like you and the rest of the awesome breeders on here, then people like me would not get the chance to own these awesome pure line cams :2thumb:

it is a great feeling to have cams that in a way are pedigree :notworthy:
and are pure to each island 

there will allways be people that want something cheep just for a pet
and realy if they are on a budget i supose thats fine if you want a mongrel :lol2:

but if you are set on selling up then why don't you just keep your awesome sire's and sell the rest mate at least you can keep in the hobby and post pic's on here for us purest to see :flrt:


----------



## Chameleoco

jason11272stacey said:


> HEY MARK !!! one word no!! don't do it !!!
> 
> pure lines will allways be for the small purest market :no1:
> 
> but if it was not for people like you and the rest of the awesome breeders on here, then people like me would not get the chance to own these awesome pure line cams :2thumb:
> 
> it is a great feeling to have cams that in a way are pedigree :notworthy:
> and are pure to each island
> 
> there will allways be people that want something cheep just for a pet
> and realy if they are on a budget i supose thats fine if you want a mongrel :lol2:
> 
> but if you are set on selling up then why don't you just keep your awesome sire's and sell the rest mate at least you can keep in the hobby and post pic's on here for us purest to see :flrt:




I have told Mark this,people will pay for quality if they want a CHEAP animal then that's what they will buy but people who do this have not really thought of the long term commitment of owning an exotic animal as they are not cheap to keep full stop!with food,electricity,water,vets bills etc.

I would prefer to lose a sale than sell to customers like this,the kids doing this from there bedrooms think its a get rich quick scheme and after the first clutch realize how much hard work goes in,so sell them cheap and quick for cash but they don't last long! i have seen loads come and go over the past few years, i like to call them "Toytown breeders" i would not be worried about it carry on plodding on like the rest of us.


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> I have told Mark this,people will pay for quality if they want a CHEAP animal then that's what they will buy but people who do this have not really thought of the long term commitment of owning an exotic animal as they are not cheap to keep full stop!with food,electricity,water,vets bills etc.
> 
> I would prefer to lose a sale than sell to customers like this,the kids doing this from there bedrooms think its a get rich quick scheme and after the first clutch realize how much hard work goes in,so sell them cheap and quick for cash but they don't last long! i have seen loads come and go over the past few years, i like to call them "Toytown breeders" i would not be worried about it carry on plodding on like the rest of us.


Spot on Jamie.


----------



## kopstar

benton1576 said:


> Guys, Im considering selling up. Ill be selling everything. 1.1 Mitsios with cage each, 1.1 Tamatave with cage each, 1.2 Nosy Faly with cage each. Also plants, branches, vines etc basking bulb each with dome. I will be selling my arcadia T5 setups too and my exo terra setup, both are double fixings meaning you can run 2 bulbs from them. I also have a 1 month old 10 nozzle Mistking system.
> 
> Reason for selling: People in the UK simply do not appreciate the amount of effort gone to to obtain the best examples of locales I work with and would rather pay rock bottom prices for a crappy cross from some kid breeding out of his bedroom. Im utterly disappointing and sickened by the UK reptile market and fed up of being messed around by people. Pm me if your interested in anything I have.


I can understand why you feel that way but cream will always come to the top. The low end breeders will disappear over time.


----------



## Chameleoco

kopstar said:


> I can understand why you feel that way but cream will always come to the top. The low end breeders will disappear over time.


a turd will only float for so long!


----------



## jason11272stacey

would it be possible to have a minimum price you could sell a cam on here for ?

and if anyone try's to sell one cheaper then the post would be deleted 

shure it would be better for the hobby woulden't it ?


----------



## Chameleoco

jason11272stacey said:


> would it be possible to have a minimum price you could sell a cam on here for ?
> 
> and if anyone try's to sell one cheaper then the post would be deleted
> 
> shure it would be better for the hobby woulden't it ?



cant set prices only standards!

blog update
http://www.chameleoco.co.uk/blog/33/AMBILOBE-INFUSION-PROJECT.html


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> cant set prices only standards!
> 
> blog update
> http://www.chameleoco.co.uk/blog/33/AMBILOBE-INFUSION-PROJECT.html


I agree! And those who do breed good lines all have there prices around the same mark anyway, I've told mark to stick to it but I kind of wanted to say pack it in as I got first dibs lol


----------



## chameleonkev

thrashback90 said:


> So breeding and taking over to sell at shows like hamm isn't an option? It just seems such a waste, someone needs to take care of pure lines in locals other than ambilobes, but i understand about UK reptile keepers being cheap, its sad really. you get what you pay for. my sambava cost £200 but money well spent for a pure line, cross' are a bit hit and miss when it comes to looking good and people don't keep track of whats being mixed with what


You can sell at Hamm but you carnt take you entire colection of young over there for sale and you carnt be sure when there going to hatch, you might be hanging onto you chams for six months or more before you sell them and tou would lose money simply from feeding them, it's not about making money but is very disharting when like Jamie says people go to the bedroom breeders over your own chameleons that have been brought back from all over Europe or the U.S in some cases simply over an extra 50 quid, I don't no about any of you but i happily pay a extra ton for clean lines


----------



## CML

My thermostat just when bang! So now I'm running the spot light (100w) without it. Do you guys think this will be OK for a few days while I sort of the problem?


----------



## chameleonkev

CML said:


> My thermostat just when bang! So now I'm running the spot light (100w) without it. Do you guys think this will be OK for a few days while I sort of the problem?


No, just get a 25 or 40w bulb and don't bover with the thermostat


----------



## Chameleoco

I love this pic:mf_dribble:


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

I was out shoping for gut loading greens and this caught my eye? 
Is it a panther


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Chameleoco said:


> I love this pic:mf_dribble:


Nice Jamie lad


----------



## Bradley

Some more pictures of the male jacksons. He is very small so I have to use zoom which does make the pictures sometimes crap! I have only handled him about three times to clean him out too :2thumb:


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> I love this pic:mf_dribble:


Stunner mate. If I was going to breed mine I'd be looking for a female from that line.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mJpTZ1W8O7g

What do ya think an interesting watch but very slow with the info


----------



## Dan00cham

ive been wanting a yeman for some time now so have been researching as much as poss and now the time has come to get one:2thumb: .
ive just ordered a 3x2x4 high viv and everything to go in it and just looking about for that special yemen now.
the thing i cant quite cant my head round is which uv bulb to get for that size viv ? theres loads of different types ,i do know i want a10.0 one, but which ?
thanx


----------



## chameleonkev

For a chameleon you want a 5.0 and are you after a coil bulb or uv tube?


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Even better youse the Arcadia t5 HO 6% 
I use these and they are great and the amount of light and uv is far more better compared to other brands! 
On the left Arcadia on the right 2 x exo 









Hope this helps you in your choice!

Mark


----------



## Bradley

Dan00cham said:


> ive been wanting a yeman for some time now so have been researching as much as poss and now the time has come to get one:2thumb: .
> ive just ordered a 3x2x4 high viv and everything to go in it and just looking about for that special yemen now.
> the thing i cant quite cant my head round is which uv bulb to get for that size viv ? theres loads of different types ,i do know i want a10.0 one, but which ?
> thanx


I personally think you need at least a 10.0 if using a T8 bulb inside a viv. If its outside and above mesh I would use a 12% T5 but if insode a wooden viv the 6% T5 will be fine.


----------



## jason11272stacey

i use Arcadia t5 6% for all 4 of my mesh vivs on the outside and all of my cams a very happy and full of life :2thumb:

i was told a 12% would be too strong and could burn them


----------



## Bradley

percentage of uv is determined by the height of the setup, foliage within and wether anything is blocking the uv's way like mesh. I would say 3 feet and under use the 6% t5 with panthers and veilds. And the 12% for enclosures 4 feet and over with mesh in the way.


----------



## jason11272stacey

true but cams will be most of the time be within the top 3 feet of the viv 

i allso checked what uv jamie mark julan gadsy use and they all use 5% 6% 
so this is why i used the t5 6%


----------



## chameleonkev

I use the 6% aswell but the 12% will do the job fine to


----------



## chameleonkev

And the 12% won't burn them it may just be a little to much UVB so cut back on the d3 to once a month perhaps


----------



## jason11272stacey

fair enough i may have been just a little bit missing formed :2thumb:

but it seems that all the top breeders use the t5 6%

as they say the t5 6% is the best :2thumb:


----------



## chameleonkev

jason11272stacey said:


> fair enough i may have been just a little bit missing formed :2thumb:
> 
> but it seems that all the top breeders use the t5 6%
> 
> as they say the t5 6% is the best :2thumb:


It's more recomended that's for sure, mine are used three the mesh with no problems


----------



## Bradley

6% T5 is great if you have that though. All the arcadia T5 stuff is great! :2thumb:


----------



## Dan00cham

thanks for the replies .i think im going for the exo terra repti glo compact flourescent as the cost upto now has nearly cleared me out for this month ,and then next month i will upgrade to a arcardia t5 complete system and keep the compact flourescent as a back up.


----------



## Bradley

Dan00cham said:


> thanks for the replies .i think im going for the exo terra repti glo compact flourescent as the cost upto now has nearly cleared me out for this month ,and then next month i will upgrade to a arcardia t5 complete system and keep the compact flourescent as a back up.


Personally I wouldnt use compact lamps. They can seriously damage the eyes of chameleons. Some say they have been fixed now bit I still dont trust them. Stick to tube bulbes


----------



## Dan00cham

Bradley said:


> Personally I wouldnt use compact lamps. They can seriously damage the eyes of chameleons. Some say they have been fixed now bit I still dont trust them. Stick to tube bulbes


i had heard too that they were a lot better now than they use to be, but if i go for the tubes ,would i get the 36 inch as my viv is 36 inces wide or the 24 so the chameleon can get some shade if needed ?


----------



## tazjunky

Dan00cham said:


> i had heard too that they were a lot better now than they use to be, but if i go for the tubes ,would i get the 36 inch as my viv is 36 inces wide or the 24 so the chameleon can get some shade if needed ?


if you have the space to get a 36" tube in I'd go for that, you can always place it diagonally from one corner to another. 

Id second everyone else though and say that Compacts are not really any good. Although they say the problems that caused eye issues have been resolved, I wouldnt take the chance.

T5 all the way!


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi all,

Bradley has the right idea, please let me explain.

Uv as a wavelength for an artificial source is not able to travel very far. It in effect decreases in power at a dramaticvlevel the further firm the lamp light travels.

So the higher the viv the more power is required at source to allow good din force of light and energy from light.

Mesh topped vivs although great for chams are a nightmare as they tend to cut down the available index sometimes by 80%!

Now reptiles are the real experts! If we provide an index that replicates that of the wild!!! And offer the chance and ability to self regulate through a well thought out photogradient they will decide what exposure they need and when, just as in the wild. The yeman and panther for example to easily be exposed to an index of 6-8 everyday!! And higher in season.

So the taller the viv the more % is required at source to push the energy down to what is required. 

A D3+ T5 WILL NOT burn an animal!! They are the very best in the world but no where near like the actual sun! As long as it is fitted with the right reflector and ALWAYS above the animal!

So I do subscribe to the theory of using D3 T5s inside a viv of no more than 3 feet high and D3+ when fitted outside of a dense mesh or in vivs higher than 3 feet. If fitted correctly it poses no threat to the animal what so ever.

I certainly wouldn't wate money on compacts or costly T8 systems for Chams now, they simply can't generate the exposure you need in the enclosures that the animals require. There are some great offers out there on T5 systems, sometimes cheaper than T8!

As always I'm happy to advise further if required.

Good luck all!

John 




Bradley said:


> percentage of uv is determined by the height of the setup, foliage within and wether anything is blocking the uv's way like mesh. I would say 3 feet and under use the 6% t5 with panthers and veilds. And the 12% for enclosures 4 feet and over with mesh in the way.


----------



## Dan00cham

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Bradley has the right idea, please let me explain.
> 
> Uv as a wavelength for an artificial source is not able to travel very far. It in effect decreases in power at a dramaticvlevel the further firm the lamp light travels.
> 
> So the higher the viv the more power is required at source to allow good din force of light and energy from light.
> 
> Mesh topped vivs although great for chams are a nightmare as they tend to cut down the available index sometimes by 80%!
> 
> Now reptiles are the real experts! If we provide an index that replicates that of the wild!!! And offer the chance and ability to self regulate through a well thought out photogradient they will decide what exposure they need and when, just as in the wild. The yeman and panther for example to easily be exposed to an index of 6-8 everyday!! And higher in season.
> 
> So the taller the viv the more % is required at source to push the energy down to what is required.
> 
> A D3+ T5 WILL NOT burn an animal!! They are the very best in the world but no where near like the actual sun! As long as it is fitted with the right reflector and ALWAYS above the animal!
> 
> So I do subscribe to the theory of using D3 T5s inside a viv of no more than 3 feet high and D3+ when fitted outside of a dense mesh or in vivs higher than 3 feet. If fitted correctly it poses no threat to the animal what so ever.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't wate money on compacts or costly T8 systems for Chams now, they simply can't generate the exposure you need in the enclosures that the animals require. There are some great offers out there on T5 systems, sometimes cheaper than T8!
> 
> As always I'm happy to advise further if required.
> 
> Good luck all!
> 
> John


thanks arcadia john ,you just made up my mind its the t5 d3+ then .my next prob is what wattage do i want ? am i right in thinking as the viv is 4 feet high i need the wattage at the higher end maybe 30w plus to push the uv further down the enclosure .?


----------



## Arcadiajohn

The wattage has little to do with it, it just denotes lamp length really.

If your viv is 2-3feet wide get the 24w if it is over 3 feet the 39w over four the 54w.

John


----------



## Dan00cham

Arcadiajohn said:


> The wattage has little to do with it, it just denotes lamp length really.
> 
> If your viv is 2-3feet wide get the 24w if it is over 3 feet the 39w over four the 54w.
> 
> John


thanks john. i finally know what i need to get now .
it was very confusing for a time all the different types and wattage ect so thanks again for clearing it all up for me .


----------



## stevemusson

chameleonkev said:


> And the 12% won't burn them it may just be a little to much UVB so cut back on the d3 to once a month perhaps


I only have a yemen so don't know about ones that are hard to keep llol butI use 10% and nutrabal weekly like the breeder did


----------



## chameleonkev

stevemusson said:


> I only have a yemen so don't know about ones that are hard to keep llol butI use 10% and nutrabal weekly like the breeder did


Nutrobol is d3 so you should be using that once every other week, veiled may be a little hardier than the panther chams but still require everything to be right and as for the the UVB I arnt sure what is recomended for them I presume it's the same but they are from a slightly hotter climate so a 10% may be better fitted for them


----------



## tazjunky

So yesterday I modified my Reptibreeze cage in preparation for the arrival of new baby Ambilobe to pair with a new female I picked up in July.

I put some polycarbonate twinwall sheets in to cover the sides and back, I have a piece to fit over the bottom door but will leave a gap of around 2 inches along the bottom. I placed some sheeting over the top of the cage also but left cut outs for the lighting to get through.

I have also ordered a sheet of acrylic to cover the top door. hopefully this will help with keeping the temperature in, give good humidity levels but also still give good air circulation.

My new chameleon is roughly 11 weeks old and is a Red Bar Ambilobe. His sire has beautiful markings and shows both red and blue barring so I'm sure mine will show the same when he grows. 

Here are some pics:

Modified Reptibreeze - so far......


















Skittles:


----------



## chameleonkev

Is that a pothos you have in the back hanging? I personally would prehaps ad a ficus just for more climbing and shade spots but great job


----------



## tazjunky

no its a Wandering Jew. this is only his temporary cage for now.
I have an umbrella plant to go in, just getting some big pebbles to cover the soil so should have that later on today.


----------



## chameleonkev

Good call I've got the umbrella plants for my young, I arnt much for them when there adults tho as they arnt as strong as some others plants and dont take the abuse of a chameleon quite as we'll


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi, is there a plastic sheet over the top? The animal is awesome and the viv well thought out but in one pic it looks like a sheet over the top??

If so it could stop all of the UV going through

John


----------



## tazjunky

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi, is there a plastic sheet over the top? The animal is awesome and the viv well thought out but in one pic it looks like a sheet over the top??
> 
> If so it could stop all of the UV going through
> 
> John


Hi John,
there is plastic sheeting on the top but there is a a gap where the UV tube sits so that the light penetrates the mesh and not the plastic. effectively its 2 triangular pieces of polycarbonate twinwall that doesnt meet in the middle. theres a gap the full width of the reflector for the T5 so im still getting full light/uvb exposure but managing to retain some heat. 

The only problem with the reptibreeze cages are that they dont retain any heat at all, hence all the modifiying! 

The T5 lighting looks great though dont you think? 6% on this cage with it being 3 ft and 12% on my 4ft cage :2thumb:


----------



## Robbie

tazjunky said:


> The T5 lighting looks great though dont you think? 6% on this cage with it being 3 ft and 12% on my 4ft cage :2thumb:


It certainly penetrates!


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Ohh that's a great idea!!!!

Well thought out and very punchy system!!!

Do you mind if I use the image to help others?

Really nice!

John




tazjunky said:


> Hi John,
> there is plastic sheeting on the top but there is a a gap where the UV tube sits so that the light penetrates the mesh and not the plastic. effectively its 2 triangular pieces of polycarbonate twinwall that doesnt meet in the middle. theres a gap the full width of the reflector for the T5 so im still getting full light/uvb exposure but managing to retain some heat.
> 
> The only problem with the reptibreeze cages are that they dont retain any heat at all, hence all the modifiying!
> 
> The T5 lighting looks great though dont you think? 6% on this cage with it being 3 ft and 12% on my 4ft cage :2thumb:


----------



## tazjunky

Arcadiajohn said:


> Ohh that's a great idea!!!!
> 
> Well thought out and very punchy system!!!
> 
> Do you mind if I use the image to help others?
> 
> Really nice!
> 
> John


Sure thing!


----------



## soolonger

Talking of retaining heat. now that the winter months are here does anyone have any ideas for keeping up night temps at all? i was thinking of a ceramic that comes on just at night as my front room can get a bit nippy.


----------



## chameleonkev

soolonger said:


> Talking of retaining heat. now that the winter months are here does anyone have any ideas for keeping up night temps at all? i was thinking of a ceramic that comes on just at night as my front room can get a bit nippy.


ive never seen the need as my heating is on threw the night so i dont have a problem, i dont no about anyone else


----------



## Bradley

I have never heated through the night either. With most anclosures the heat escapes quickly if its screen. This is why the chameleon has to sit directly under the basking spot to warm up. Of a night the chameleon will usually go off to find somewhere to sleep usually away from the basking spot. Unless the cham sleeps directly below the night time heat it is useless especially in a screen cage.


----------



## benton1576

After some careful consideration, and a lot of encouragement from certain members on here, Ive decided Im gonna keep my Chams but breed on a very small scale until the UK open their eyes and realise that pure locales are hard to come by and ignore the people breeding cheap crosses.

Ill be sure to keep you informed when I have babies available, but they wil be in very limited numbers as I wont be hatching all the eggs and most will go to Europe to a friend who wants to buy in bulk from me.

Thanks to all who gave me the encouragement to keep at it. :2thumb:


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> After some careful consideration, and a lot of encouragement from certain members on here, Ive decided Im gonna keep my Chams but breed on a very small scale until the UK open their eyes and realise that pure locales are hard to come by and ignore the people breeding cheap crosses.
> 
> Ill be sure to keep you informed when I have babies available, but they wil be in very limited numbers as I wont be hatching all the eggs and most will go to Europe to a friend who wants to buy in bulk from me.
> 
> Thanks to all who gave me the encouragement to keep at it. :2thumb:


Welcome back, I've been having a move around to make some room at home just incase you didn't come around lol


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> Welcome back, I've been having a move around to make some room at home just incase you didn't come around lol


Thanks mate.:2thumb: Keep some space free for your Masoala male and get some more female Mitsio to work with so we can get some decent bloodlines out there!


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> Thanks mate.:2thumb: Keep some space free for your Masoala male and get some more female Mitsio to work with so we can get some decent bloodlines out there!


Il be shopping in Hamm next year I want new lines to the uk as the mitsio over here are mainly rubbish


----------



## soolonger

maybe NSFW but is this a penis? noticed it this morning so gave it a quick spray. is it cause for concern or will he put it back inside himself?


----------



## benton1576

soolonger said:


> maybe NSFW but is this a penis? noticed it this morning so gave it a quick spray. is it cause for concern or will he put it back inside himself?
> 
> 
> 
> [URL="http://imageshack.us/a/img88/3647/20120929091828.jpg"]image[/URL]


Its a sperm plug. He will more than likely remove it himself by rubbing on a branch or something. If its still there in a few days ou can remove it by pulling it very gently.


----------



## soolonger

a sperm plug? my boy is becoming a little man :flrt: more serous note his just done a poo and its gone. thanks for the advice.


----------



## benton1576

soolonger said:


> a sperm plug? my boy is becoming a little man :flrt: more serous note his just done a poo and its gone. thanks for the advice.


Yeah, hes getting big now! They do sometimes remove them when having a poo although more often by rubbing it on branches but so long as its gone thats the main thing.


----------



## jojothefirst

Hi, can I ask why you have covered so much of the cage up?
I don't know if I'm missing something but surly if your getting a mesh cage for good ventilation covering it up defeats the object! 
I understand covering a few sides. 



tazjunky said:


> So yesterday I modified my Reptibreeze cage in preparation for the arrival of new baby Ambilobe to pair with a new female I picked up in July.
> 
> I put some polycarbonate twinwall sheets in to cover the sides and back, I have a piece to fit over the bottom door but will leave a gap of around 2 inches along the bottom. I placed some sheeting over the top of the cage also but left cut outs for the lighting to get through.
> 
> I have also ordered a sheet of acrylic to cover the top door. hopefully this will help with keeping the temperature in, give good humidity levels but also still give good air circulation.
> 
> My new chameleon is roughly 11 weeks old and is a Red Bar Ambilobe. His sire has beautiful markings and shows both red and blue barring so I'm sure mine will show the same when he grows.
> 
> Here are some pics:
> 
> Modified Reptibreeze - so far......
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Skittles:
> image
> image
> image
> image


----------



## tazjunky

jojothefirst said:


> Hi, can I ask why you have covered so much of the cage up?
> I don't know if I'm missing something but surly if your getting a mesh cage for good ventilation covering it up defeats the object!
> I understand covering a few sides.


Purely to try to retain some heat. I have bare floor boards in some of my rooms and there is a draft every now and then, so rather than paying a fortune for a massive exo terra, it was easier to do it the way I have. ther is still a 2 inch gap at the bottom of the cage on the lower door and the gaps at the top where the lights are placed so still have good air flow. :2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

Im on the look out for some top notch Nosy Mitsio. If anyone knows a good reputable breeder send them my way please. I would prefer them to come from Europe as most in the UK arent up to scratch IMO.


----------



## jojothefirst

I see, that makes more sense, but even the exo terra have mesh on top to allow a good air flow. 



tazjunky said:


> Purely to try to retain some heat. I have bare floor boards in some of my rooms and there is a draft every now and then, so rather than paying a fortune for a massive exo terra, it was easier to do it the way I have. ther is still a 2 inch gap at the bottom of the cage on the lower door and the gaps at the top where the lights are placed so still have good air flow. :2thumb:


----------



## jojothefirst

My 3 female j.jacksonii I collected at Doncaster from karma chameleons..... looking for a unrelated male to buy or swap a female with.


















(terrible quality sorry)


----------



## tazjunky

jojothefirst said:


> I see, that makes more sense, but even the exo terra have mesh on top to allow a good air flow.


That's true but exo terras big enough for panthers are very expensive!


----------



## benton1576

tazjunky said:


> That's true but exo terras big enough for panthers are very expensive!


I think a point was being made about covering the roof with plastic. It shouldnt be covered, if warm air stays in the viv, that means the airflow isnt good. as heat rises it draws cooler air upwards from below, giving you good airflow. In winter, this also needs to be maintained so the only thing we can do when the temps drop is to increase the temperature of the room.


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> Im on the look out for some top notch Nosy Mitsio. If anyone knows a good reputable breeder send them my way please. I would prefer them to come from Europe as most in the UK arent up to scratch IMO.


if you do get some try remember where they came from as i dont want to end up with a female from the same line next year


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> if you do get some try remember where they came from as i dont want to end up with a female from the same line next year


Ill be getting them from overseas mate so no worries there, I dont trust too many people in the UK from the crap Ive seen been sold as pure! lol


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> Ill be getting them from overseas mate so no worries there, I dont trust too many people in the UK from the crap Ive seen been sold as pure! lol


thats my plan to im want to have a look around in hamm, ive seen some of the mitsio in this country and i dont no what there crossed with but there not nice


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> thats my plan to im want to have a look around in hamm, ive seen some of the mitsio in this country and i dont no what there crossed with but there not nice


100% agree with you mate. I havnt seen a decent one bred in the UK yet. Ive seen some nice ones that have come from Europe, your and mine included, but none in the UK that look particularly Mitsio to me. They look like Mitsio Ambilobe mix. I want pure as can be and will pay extra for that alone! Im also on the look out for Faly so whatever comes up first really! :whistling2:


----------



## Miss Lily

My little man, Monty - he's a year old now and still has friendly and cute as ever! :flrt:










and my best tongue shot in over 4 years of cham ownership! : victory:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Miss Lily said:


> My little man, Monty - he's a year old now and still has friendly and cute as ever! :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> and my best tongue shot in over 4 years of cham ownership! : victory:
> image



So cute :flrt:


----------



## jojothefirst

I would love a mitsio if it looked like yours.... would love a faly like storm aswell. I will be looking to get some when I get get some money from breeding my ambilobe and jacksons (need to find a male first) in the future so I hope you 2 can find some ...... and some mellers lol. 



benton1576 said:


> 100% agree with you mate. I havnt seen a decent one bred in the UK yet. Ive seen some nice ones that have come from Europe, your and mine included, but none in the UK that look particularly Mitsio to me. They look like Mitsio Ambilobe mix. I want pure as can be and will pay extra for that alone! Im also on the look out for Faly so whatever comes up first really! :whistling2:


----------



## chameleonkev

jojothefirst said:


> I would love a mitsio if it looked like yours.... would love a faly like storm aswell. I will be looking to get some when I get get some money from breeding my ambilobe and jacksons (need to find a male first) in the future so I hope you 2 can find some ...... and some mellers lol.


my young faly is starting to look like his dad storm, carnt wait to see what hes like in a years time


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> 100% agree with you mate. I havnt seen a decent one bred in the UK yet. Ive seen some nice ones that have come from Europe, your and mine included, but none in the UK that look particularly Mitsio to me. They look like Mitsio Ambilobe mix. I want pure as can be and will pay extra for that alone! Im also on the look out for Faly so whatever comes up first really! :whistling2:


il be after another faly female aswel, i want two or three females to a male as you no what its like with females, if one does drop on me im not stuffed because whats the chances of getting a adult female faly when you want one


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> my young faly is starting to look like his dad storm, carnt wait to see what hes like in a years time


I cant wait either, especially after seeing him the other week! hes coming along great.

Now Vicky and Jason need to show their males from Storm!!!


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> I cant wait either, especially after seeing him the other week! hes coming along great.
> 
> Now Vicky and Jason need to show their males from Storm!!!


He's a lot better now, he's shows less blues with high whites and a huge amount of red mist


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> He's a lot better now, he's shows less blues with high whites and a huge amount of red mist


Red rain!!! lol

Pics are proof mate......:whistling2:


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> Red rain!!! lol
> 
> Pics are proof mate......:whistling2:


Same thing


----------



## chameleonkev

Does anyone no of a site where I can buy silkworms and butter worms apart from the silkwormstore as he has been letting me down lately with a couple of orders, thanks


----------



## Iwantone

chameleonkev said:


> Does anyone no of a site where I can buy silkworms and butter worms apart from the silkwormstore as he has been letting me down lately with a couple of orders, thanks


Rickslivefood sells butterworms but I think they may be going out of season. I believe he also sells silkworm kits but I'm not sure if he sells them on their own.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

chameleonkev said:


> Does anyone no of a site where I can buy silkworms and butter worms apart from the silkwormstore as he has been letting me down lately with a couple of orders, thanks


Hi Kev I use a forum member called tiptonboa search him, he dose the silkworms all the time very good quality, the come with food and mesh for easy of cleaning, he has never let me down and I order every few weeks ps Tom has let me down with poor quality and deaths on arrival. But this guy is unreal 

Mark


----------



## chameleonkev

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> Hi Kev I use a forum member called tiptonboa search him, he dose the silkworms all the time very good quality, the come with food and mesh for easy of cleaning, he has never let me down and I order every few weeks ps Tom has let me down with poor quality and deaths on arrival. But this guy is unreal
> 
> Mark


Ok thanks I will look him up later tonight


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Ya welcome mate


----------



## switchback

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/898515-camaroon-sailfin.html#post10560617


----------



## Bradley

switchback said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/898515-camaroon-sailfin.html#post10560617


£300 is quite a lot. Do you have a latin name? I noticed peregrine had some unusual chams on the list so might have come from them.

Would want a screen cage, T5 lighting if possible and heat lamp as essentials with lost of foliage. A misting system would be great as they love humidity as most montanes do.

The site that pictures comes from has lots of good info.


----------



## Neoki

Heres a few updates of Jess.

This is after her full shed today.




























Adjusted her Viv and will be adding some T5 lighting along with the current MVB


----------



## chameleonkev

thought id share a pic of my young mitsio

http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture18401-005.jpg

he just had a shed today as you can tell by the skin behind him


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> thought id share a pic of my young mitsio
> 
> http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture18401-005.jpg
> 
> he just had a shed today as you can tell by the skin behind him


I knew he would turn out like Comet!!! Hes looking amazing mate, cant wait to see babies from him.


----------



## chameleonkev

all i said was i wanted on with red eyes and it was touch an go but these last three weeks they have came out of no where


----------



## benton1576

Yeah, I told you he was gonna have red eyes! I know what to look for buddy. lol


----------



## benton1576

I wish you could take pics of your Faly as good as that 1.


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> Yeah, I told you he was gonna have red eyes! I know what to look for buddy. lol


fluke!! you couldnt tell while he was young, good geuss tho. im just surprised he made it into his new home in one piece the way he was diving around


----------



## benton1576

Heres Comet at same age as your guy Kev.


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> fluke!! you couldnt tell while he was young, good geuss tho. im just surprised he made it into his new home in one piece the way he was diving around


No fluke dude, I could tell by looking at the others that his eyes would be more red, they were kinda orange looking when he was a baby. Hes supercham!!! lol


----------



## chameleonkev

they look pretty similar then, ive just looked on google at nosy faly an nosy mitsio an my chams are on there, its sad but kinda made me smile lol


----------



## benton1576

yeah, lol. Mine are too. You need to sneak up on your Faly boy and take a pic of him relaxed and showing his whites blues and reds before he spots you and tuns dark! lol


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> yeah, lol. Mine are too. You need to sneak up on your Faly boy and take a pic of him relaxed and showing his whites blues and reds before he spots you and tuns dark! lol


That is an impossible task, once he is in his new home I will have a better chance as in the adult vivs I have the basking spots at the front so there more visable, there at the back in the baby vivs as I like the to have there privacy more


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> That is an impossible task, once he is in his new home I will have a better chance as in the adult vivs I have the basking spots at the front so there more visable, there at the back in the baby vivs as I like the to have there privacy more


Impossible is a word with 2 letters too many! lol Get it done dude, :whip:


----------



## Dan00cham

after taking nearly 2 days to build me viv i finally went and got my new yemen .ive called him saddam and he seems to be setling in very well .
he spent the last 24 hours exploring and eating crickets to his hearts content so im pleaased he adapted so quickly . i will post some pics later when i get round to taking some pics .


----------



## leighlian-x

*waves*

Hi! Just enquiring really.

Nosey Be Panther Chameleon... the one I've seen is a mitsio x nosey be apparently.

I'm a long shot off and may not choose this individual cham itself. But I want your wonderful advice 

Best rated home that will last a chameleon all it's life?

Best equipment to go with it?

Best way of putting all together?

I have read this thread and I'm aware of potted plants instead of planted vivs etcetera.

Also a caresheet you value would be great  

I know my questions arent very specific, sorry


----------



## Chameleoco

leighlian-x said:


> *waves*
> 
> Hi! Just enquiring really.
> 
> Nosey Be Panther Chameleon... the one I've seen is a mitsio x nosey be apparently.
> 
> I'm a long shot off and may not choose this individual cham itself. But I want your wonderful advice
> 
> Best rated home that will last a chameleon all it's life?
> 
> Best equipment to go with it?
> 
> Best way of putting all together?
> 
> I have read this thread and I'm aware of potted plants instead of planted vivs etcetera.
> 
> Also a caresheet you value would be great
> 
> I know my questions arent very specific, sorry


take a look ere matey

http://www.chameleoco.co.uk/articles-care-sheets.html


----------



## leighlian-x

Chameleoco said:


> take a look ere matey
> 
> http://www.chameleoco.co.uk/articles-care-sheets.html


Awesome, thanks! The only thing is the pics on there don't work when you use them as examples, maybe just my laptop though..

What housing do you prefer, I have seen flexariums, large glass ones and vivs (viv I wouldn't want as the misting etc will make it go manky)


----------



## Chameleoco

leighlian-x said:


> Awesome, thanks! The only thing is the pics on there don't work when you use them as examples, maybe just my laptop though..
> 
> What housing do you prefer, I have seen flexariums, large glass ones and vivs (viv I wouldn't want as the misting etc will make it go manky)



Hi Matey 
These are the best on the market for chameleons

Screen Enclosures | Chameleon World Muji

cheers
Jamie


----------



## benton1576

My Tamataves are up for sale. Pm me if your interested.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ve-panther-chameleons.html?highlight=tamatave


----------



## chameleonkev

Seen three ambilobe for sale today not on this site, supposed to be unrelated 1 male 2 female all under 10 months old, good quality from good uk lines but there 500 quid, is it just me or or is he pissing in the wind trying to get that? There only 120-130 strait from the breeders


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> Seen three ambilobe for sale today not on this site, supposed to be unrelated 1 male 2 female all under 10 months old, good quality from good uk lines but there 500 quid, is it just me or or is he pissing in the wind trying to get that? There only 120-130 strait from the breeders


Yeah theyre advertised on here too mate. To be honest though mate, Id pay 500 for 1.2 subadult Ambilobe if I knew they were unrelated, but chances of that are slim, ages are too similar, meaning probs from same clutch.


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> Yeah theyre advertised on here too mate. To be honest though mate, Id pay 500 for 1.2 subadult Ambilobe if I knew they were unrelated, but chances of that are slim, ages are too similar, meaning probs from same clutch.


I'd Pay that for ambi but not all three from the same breeder, don't get me wrong I've got no doubt that they aren't going to turn out anything less that amazing but just seems a little steep for uk cb Ambi chams to me, If say the male was a new line from Europe I think that would be a bit different, maybe it's just me


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> I'd Pay that for ambi but not all three from the same breeder, don't get me wrong I've got no doubt that they aren't going to turn out anything less that amazing but just seems a little steep for uk cb Ambi chams to me, If say the male was a new line from Europe I think that would be a bit different, maybe it's just me


Yeah Im not saying Id pay £500 for these ones as like you said, its a bit steep for a CB UK line thats already well established. I meant Id pay 500 for 1.2 Ambilobe, but not these ones! lol If they were from a European line then Id defo be interested in them!


----------



## MuJi

The animals you both are talking about are 100% unrelated. This has been a 5 year project, that is now established. 
Our lines have come from Europe, not the UK. Our American imports are due to hatch any day, adding to our groups.
Our phone numbers are on the website if you wish to talk more.

I hope this has cleared up any confusion.


----------



## benton1576

Julian, I meant no offence. The problem with people today is they will say anything to make a sale, even claiming to have unrelated from good breeders even if they arent.


----------



## benton1576

Masoala babies are £200 each this weekend only!!! No more timewasters please.


----------



## benton1576

Ok, Im selling up. Everything is going as Im fed up to the back teeth of timewasters messing me around.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/899571-chameleon-collection-sale.html


----------



## benton1576

OMG, some people have no morals!!!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...896964-panther-chameleon-eggs-incubating.html


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

benton1576 said:


> OMG, some people have no morals!!!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...896964-panther-chameleon-eggs-incubating.html


Looks like they aint! :bash:


----------



## Bradley

benton1576 said:


> Ok, Im selling up. Everything is going as Im fed up to the back teeth of timewasters messing me around.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/899571-chameleon-collection-sale.html


Shame you are selling up! if I was you i would have kept the mitsio male though.


----------



## benton1576

Bradley said:


> Shame you are selling up! if I was you i would have kept the mitsio male though.


Everything is going, Im even getting rid of the Masoala eggs I have incubating to a friend of mine although I havnt spoke to him about it yet! lol


----------



## Bradley

benton1576 said:


> Everything is going, Im even getting rid of the Masoala eggs I have incubating to a friend of mine although I havnt spoke to him about it yet! lol


Im sure he wont mind taking them!


----------



## colinm

To let you know.There is a joint meeting between the Thames and Chiltern Herpetological Group and The British Herpetological Society on Sunday the 21st in Amersham,Bucks.

One of the speakers is Richard Griffiths entitled "The Chameleon Trade and Conservation in Madagascar".

Full details in the B.H.S. or T.C.H.G. threads in the sections under the F.B.H. affiliated clubs.


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> Everything is going, Im even getting rid of the Masoala eggs I have incubating to a friend of mine although I havnt spoke to him about it yet! lol


I'm guessing this freind is me as I've just read my e-mail on Cham forums


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> I'm guessing this freind is me as I've just read my e-mail on Cham forums


Yeah! lol. You want them?


----------



## chameleonkev

Carnt afford mate


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

What ya wanting for the lot Benton?


----------



## Chameleoco

The Ambilobe infusion project by Chameleoco has started :2thumb:

USA red bars on there way!!!Sired by Amnesia:no1:


----------



## pippin9050

great news! good luck
Amnesia is stunning!: victory:


----------



## jojothefirst

I know j.jacksonii can be hard to sex when young as both males and females have 3 horns.
I asked for 3 females knowing they are hard to sex at this age (around 4 months) but I think the first is a male...... What do you guys think?
Im not to bothered if he is as I will look to sell him or trade him for a unrelated male

Suspected male?

















I think female.









and the 3rd also think females


----------



## tazjunky

Could be wrong but looks like 1st and 3rd are both males? Lovely little chams, had Jackson's on my wish list for ages


----------



## jojothefirst

tazjunky said:


> Could be wrong but looks like 1st and 3rd are both males? Lovely little chams, had Jackson's on my wish list for ages


I posted the same question on chameleon forums and they think the same as me male, female, female.
So I have now listed the male for sale now on here if it interests you.


----------



## Bradley

I would also say male, female, female. He looks like my male with the same horn strycture and length for the same age.


----------



## Anton90

Bought this little guy home today!


----------



## jojothefirst

Bradley said:


> I would also say male, female, female. He looks like my male with the same horn strycture and length for the same age.


Have you got any close up pics of head and tail base? Could get a better comparison than yours.


----------



## colinm

Would you not be better waiting?I made the same mistake with two xanthopholus.

One female had horns and it was only when she got to six or seven months and her body had really grown that the horns looked tiny.
When she was small the horns looked perfectly in proportotion to the body so I thought that she was male. The base of the tail doesn`t look much different to me in my new supposed male and the females.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Anton90 said:


> Bought this little guy home today!
> 
> image


Aw gorgeous!


----------



## Bradley

jojothefirst said:


> Have you got any close up pics of head and tail base? Could get a better comparison than yours.


Best pic I have. He is so quick and hard to take pictures of!


----------



## rsklReptiles

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bradley

rosswaa said:


> image
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Very nice! Great colours :2thumb:


----------



## jojothefirst

Bradley said:


> Best pic I have. He is so quick and hard to take pictures of!
> 
> image


The tail and horns look very similar ....... yours has a noticeable stripe already though! Hmmm


----------



## rsklReptiles

Bradley said:


> Very nice! Great colours :2thumb:


Thanks , still need to get a snap when he fires up 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EmmaLaddiman

*Meet Kisz *










Nosy mitsio panther - Finally caught him in an un-grumpy state


----------



## jojothefirst

EmmaLaddiman said:


> image
> 
> Nosy mitsio panther - Finally caught him in an un-grumpy state


He is very nice but he isn't a nosy mitsio...... he looks very much ambilobe did u get him from?


----------



## EmmaLaddiman

jojothefirst said:


> He is very nice but he isn't a nosy mitsio...... he looks very much ambilobe did u get him from?


 
Really? Oh... Ha. From Swallow Aquatics in East Harling, Norfolk.


----------



## jojothefirst

EmmaLaddiman said:


> Really? Oh... Ha. From Swallow Aquatics in East Harling, Norfolk.


Yea, def not a nosy mitsio. mitsios are green/yellow body with red eyes.
Google them and then google ambilobe and you will see the difference. He is very nice though.


----------



## jojothefirst

Iv noticed a few of you guys use some sort of white board to cover the inside of your mesh vivs. 
Can anybody tell me what this is and where to get it please?


----------



## tazjunky

jojothefirst said:


> Iv noticed a few of you guys use some sort of white board to cover the inside of your mesh vivs.
> Can anybody tell me what this is and where to get it please?


The stuff I use is called Corotherm - twin wall polycarbonate sheets 4mm thick from B&Q. Comes in sheets of 2x4ft or 4x4ft. Easy to cut etc, I just used a Stanley knife to trim mine to size.


----------



## tazjunky

EmmaLaddiman said:


> image
> 
> Nosy mitsio panther - Finally caught him in an un-grumpy state


He is a little stunner : )


----------



## Bradley

jojothefirst said:


> The tail and horns look very similar ....... yours has a noticeable stripe already though! Hmmm


He sometimes goes light brown too. He still has a noticable stripe though.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

EmmaLaddiman said:


> image
> 
> Nosy mitsio panther - Finally caught him in an un-grumpy state


Aw hes lovely :flrt:


----------



## chameleonkev

EmmaLaddiman said:


> image
> 
> Nosy mitsio panther - Finally caught him in an un-grumpy state


U Carnt be far from me in Staffordshire, I keep mitsio with plans to breed an he sure isn't a mitsio, looks like a blue bar ambilobe but the local doesn't matter long as your happy with him


----------



## benton1576

EmmaLaddiman said:


> image
> 
> Nosy mitsio panther - Finally caught him in an un-grumpy state


Stunning guy but absolutely 100% not Nosy Mitsio.


----------



## chameleonkev

I have a Load of veiled babys just a couple of days old witch will be ready for sale in a couple of months if anyone would be intrested


----------



## gemma86

Not been on for ages but i have so many new pics of Foster i thought it was about time i shared a few 
My little boy is growing up :flrt:


----------



## gemma86

And a couple of him being grumpy and not liking the camera :lolsign:


----------



## benton1576

He looks nice Gemma!!!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Foster is lovely Gemma :2thumb:


----------



## gemma86

He is lovely, he can be soo grumpy though. Ive just finally managed to get him to start hand feeding a few days ago so hes getting abit better now. He came from Graeme, hes about 9 months old now and growing fast


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

gemma86 said:


> He is lovely, he can be soo grumpy though. Ive just finally managed to get him to start hand feeding a few days ago so hes getting abit better now. He came from Graeme, hes about 9 months old now and growing fast


Aw bless him :flrt:


----------



## CML

Here's a strange one?
When I get Charlie (a 10 mth old Ambilobe) out of his viv he does a poo, well I hadn't got Charlie out for a few days & I couldn't see any sign of any poo in his viv, so in just a few minutes after I got him out he did a massive poo! :gasp: Fortunately I had some kitchen roll to hand:blush:


----------



## kelv1892

For those interested......Just been gettin the Arcadia T5 24w canopy as recommended by Jamie at Chameleocco i got it for 44.99 (including the bulb) with 3.99 delivery from Swell Reptiles, cheapest around. Seen the article on the T5 compared to normal UV with regards to difference and its unreal.


----------



## gemma86

kelv1892 said:


> For those interested......Just been gettin the Arcadia T5 24w canopy as recommended by Jamie at Chameleocco i got it for 44.99 (including the bulb) with 3.99 delivery from Swell Reptiles, cheapest around. Seen the article on the T5 compared to normal UV with regards to difference and its unreal.


I got mine there too, i checked around and it was the cheapest i found it


----------



## Chameleoco

gemma86 said:


> And a couple of him being grumpy and not liking the camera :lolsign:
> 
> 
> image
> image



Hi Gemma he's looking good here is is dad:2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

here is another


----------



## nads

Haven't updated lately,sooooooo,here's Midge:2thumb:
He's now around 7 months and pretty nasty:whistling2:he hates everyone,just as well he's:flrt:




























Vicky


----------



## benton1576

He sure is looking pretty now!!!



nads said:


> Haven't updated lately,sooooooo,here's Midge:2thumb:
> He's now around 7 months and pretty nasty:whistling2:he hates everyone,just as well he's:flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Vicky


----------



## Tyrael

Any advice on which chameleon is ideal as your first?


----------



## benton1576

Tyrael said:


> Any advice on which chameleon is ideal as your first?


A yemen/veiled Chameleon or Panther Chameleon.


----------



## blabble182

Tyrael said:


> Any advice on which chameleon is ideal as your first?


a friend of mine has a yemens as his first reptile and hes be fairly easy to care for. the only mistake hes made so far is to put him in a viv thats too big for him too quickly


----------



## Tyrael

I have a crestie just now, but I want to get more experience between him/her and college animals before I get my next one :mf_dribble:


----------



## jason11272stacey

nads said:


> Haven't updated lately,sooooooo,here's Midge:2thumb:
> He's now around 7 months and pretty nasty:whistling2:he hates everyone,just as well he's:flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Vicky


wow he look amazing:no1:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

nads said:


> Haven't updated lately,sooooooo,here's Midge:2thumb:
> He's now around 7 months and pretty nasty:whistling2:he hates everyone,just as well he's:flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Vicky


He is a feisty one! :devil: :lol2:


----------



## chameleonkev

nads said:


> Haven't updated lately,sooooooo,here's Midge:2thumb:
> He's now around 7 months and pretty nasty:whistling2:he hates everyone,just as well he's:flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Vicky


Your little guy has a temper aswell then, I'm sure Benton only breeds pure evil lol


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> Your little guy has a temper aswell then, I'm sure Benton only breeds pure evil lol


I told you Kev, its Sensei Benton. I train them to be finger ninjas and they must get their black belt before I let them go! lol


----------



## benton1576

jason11272stacey said:


> wow he look amazing:no1:


Jase, I havnt seen any pics of your guy yet, you killing me with anticipation! lol


----------



## blabble182

that pose is pretty epic!


----------



## kelv1892

Its like a "do you know who i am!!!" pose


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

All fried up 

















What ya think 

Mark


----------



## Chameleoco

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> All fried up
> image
> image
> 
> What ya think
> 
> Mark




is this from one of my Jaws offspring?
cheers
jamie


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Chameleoco said:


> is this from one of my Jaws offspring?
> cheers
> jamie



Yes Jamie lad, I also got his brother too but he's a total blue bar, this guy is full ov yellows and reds lol shows only 1 and a half blue bars a love em 

Mark


----------



## Chameleoco

Lol my predictions were nearly spot on then:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Chameleoco said:


> Lol my predictions were nearly spot on then:whistling2::lol2:


yes spot on, if ya remember i took the last male from one clutch and another male from another even tho both were between 3 and 4 months that guy has grown really fast compared to his brother al post some pics from my fone, the female must play a big role in transferring colour genes as these guys are totally different


----------



## Chameleoco

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> yes spot on, if ya remember i took the last male from one clutch and another male from another even tho both were between 3 and 4 months that guy has grown really fast compared to his brother al post some pics from my fone, the female must play a big role in transferring colour genes as these guys are totally different



Yes i do remember,for sure its down to the quality of genetics in the fems they do have big role in producing good offspring,this is why i always do research on there backgrounds:2thumb:


----------



## jojothefirst

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> All fried up
> image
> image
> 
> What ya think
> 
> Mark


He's awesome, how old is he?

Jamie,
Only ambilobe I have seen that really nice yellow on is your amnesia, is the dame to him related to amnesia in some way? 

Julian from muji said the same to me about the female genetics.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

He will be a year old in December 








His brother a year in january 








The brother fired up 








The sire is Jaws to both but different females.

Jamie I think one female is from dragons den cnt remember her name, a would love it if ya could get me links to pics to both females please as I will be doing a family tree. 

Thanks


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Jamie I think the dam to my male was ernie and her sire was blaze 








I don't have a pic of ernie if ya could post on up that would great 

Oh my male looks nothing like your Jaws he looks more like blaze lol these bloody females and there passing on there colour makes ya think! The females carry all the colour and hide it from the world by showing us pinks as peaches, 

Mark


----------



## Chameleoco

jojothefirst said:


> He's awesome, how old is he?
> 
> Jamie,
> Only ambilobe I have seen that really nice yellow on is your amnesia, is the dame to him related to amnesia in some way?
> 
> 
> *No he is completely unrelated, i have babies from Amnesia and Ernie just hatching,they should be the REDHOT:no1:
> *
> 
> Julian from muji said the same to me about the female genetics.


*Its is very true:2thumb:*


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> *Its is very true:2thumb:*


By red hot do you mean there pure red bar? I'm just asking as I'm thinking of investing in ambilobe's as they seem to be people's favourite but I like the red bar over the blue bar ambis an if I'm to invest That's what I want


----------



## kelv1892

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> He will be a year old in December
> image
> His brother a year in january
> image
> The brother fired up
> image
> The sire is Jaws to both but different females.
> 
> Jamie I think one female is from dragons den cnt remember her name, a would love it if ya could get me links to pics to both females please as I will be doing a family tree.
> 
> Thanks


Absolute crackers them mate, Jaws is certainly one spunk muffin!!!:no1:


----------



## Chameleoco

chameleonkev said:


> By red hot do you mean there pure red bar? I'm just asking as I'm thinking of investing in ambilobe's as they seem to be people's favourite but I like the red bar over the blue bar ambis an if I'm to invest That's what I want



yh hopefully:2thumb: i dont guarantee they will be RB or BB as you can see they throw what they decide out but can always give a pretty accurate guess.


----------



## jason11272stacey

awesome pic's once again lads i must admit ambiloibe is my favorite and as for blue bar or red bar it is a personal choice witch one you like 

jamie i must admit your sires are awesome mate and the dam does realy matter there are breeders out there that have good sires because of people like you but they don't think about the dam, and like you know you need both to make awesome cams buddy :2thumb:

i have 2 amblilobe both of mine are from julian and i must admit are fricken awesome the sire is from mr jingles line and my dam is from bojo line so i know the baby's are going to be no more than amazing mate

there are too many two bob breeders out there who just don't give a dam but true lines will allways win i know it is hard to educate people but if come on guys if you are reading this what do you realy want something you can be proud of or a two bob back street mongrell .

i say get the best and it will be something that you can be proud of, looking at every day lets face it how can anyone be proud of saying look how much i paid for this i got it cheap it was a bargin, you get what you pay for lads say no more but just a bit of advise if you want a mongrel then look no more than the cheep cams but if you want pedigree with awesome lines that these guys do, and spend there hard earned time to get you then buy something that you can be rely proud of .

just one more thing to add thanks to the top breeders on here for there dedication on producing the best cams they can and keeping true blood lines
cheers lads 

just a message to mark i was going to post a picture of the nosy faly i got off you buddy but when i installed the new mist system it must have scared the poor little chap and unfortunatly he fell from the top of his cage and injured his back he was paralised from the back legs i have took realy good care of him hand feeding him and hand giving him calcium and i am rely happy to say he has made a full recovery all is a1 ok and he has made a full recovery everything is just perfect he is a1 again but because of the fall and the set back he hasen't growen much so let's see what he is like later when he has put some size on mate .. but i will tell you what after seeing the pictures of his brothers i am realy excited now mate 

all the best jase


----------



## chameleonkev

I'm quite impressed that you've managed to make him have a full recovery! Must of been horrible an yes there amazing I love my boy hector


----------



## jojothefirst

jason11272stacey said:


> i have 2 amblilobe both of mine are from julian and i must admit are fricken awesome the sire is from mr jingles line and my dam is from bojo line so i know the baby's are going to be no more than amazing mate
> 
> there are too many two bob breeders out there who just don't give a dam but true lines will allways win i know it is hard to educate people but if come on guys if you are reading this what do you realy want something you can be proud of or a two bob back street mongrell .
> 
> i say get the best and it will be something that you can be proud of, looking at every day lets face it how can anyone be proud of saying look how much i paid for this i got it cheap it was a bargin, you get what you pay for lads say no more but just a bit of advise if you want a mongrel then look no more than the cheep cams but if you want pedigree with awesome lines that these guys do, and spend there hard earned time to get you then buy something that you can be rely proud of .
> 
> just one more thing to add thanks to the top breeders on here for there dedication on producing the best cams they can and keeping true blood lines
> cheers lads
> 
> just a message to mark i was going to post a picture of the nosy faly i got off you buddy but when i installed the new mist system it must have scared the poor little chap and unfortunatly he fell from the top of his cage and injured his back he was paralised from the back legs i have took realy good care of him hand feeding him and hand giving him calcium and i am rely happy to say he has made a full recovery all is a1 ok and he has made a full recovery everything is just perfect he is a1 again but because of the fall and the set back he hasen't growen much so let's see what he is like later when he has put some size on mate .. but i will tell you what after seeing the pictures of his brothers i am realy excited now mate
> 
> all the best jase


My male and female ambi's are from the same lines and I am very confident that the babies are gona be awesome. My males is very horny but I'm resisting letting them mate till the female puts on some weight. 
How old are yours?
Very impressed your faly recovered!


----------



## Chameleoco

My Ambi Boys:2thumb: Genghis is son of Jaws :no1:


----------



## Chameleoco

Red Bars!!:2thumb:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Chameleoco said:


> My Ambi Boys:2thumb: Genghis is son Jaws :no1:


What stunning colours.



Chameleoco said:


> Red Bars!!:2thumb:


Aw baby!!!!! :flrt: So cute.


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> Red Bars!!:2thumb:


Are these what you have now? I'm just after a quality male if I get some il get the females from Europe


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi all,

Some news just in,

I have had many requests from Cham keepers for T5 controllers with removable lamp leads to help fit the product safely and easily.

These are now made, finished and in-stock! Here a tip off Arcadia Reptile: High Performance T5 Electronic Fluorescent Lamp Controller

The idea for this product came from this section so I do hope you all like it!

John


----------



## chameleonkev

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Some news just in,
> 
> I have had many requests from Cham keepers for T5 controllers with removable lamp leads to help fit the product safely and easily.
> 
> These are now made, finished and in-stock! Here a tip off Arcadia Reptile: High Performance T5 Electronic Fluorescent Lamp Controller
> 
> The idea for this product came from this section so I do hope you all like it!
> 
> John


I will be buying one at the weekend


----------



## Bradley

On Friday I sadly lost my male yemen chameleon who was five years old. I had him from 3 months of age and he started the chameleon obsession! he had deteriorated in health over the past month or so due to old age and I knew he wasn't going to live much longer. He sired 60 healthy babies. Here is a few pictures of him over the years.

















































I will now be solely concentrating on my jacksonii jacksonii chameleon wise as well as the other lizards.


----------



## jason11272stacey

jojothefirst said:


> My male and female ambi's are from the same lines and I am very confident that the babies are gona be awesome. My males is very horny but I'm resisting letting them mate till the female puts on some weight.
> How old are yours?
> Very impressed your faly recovered!


hi mate both of my ambi's are 6 mounths old my male is just awesome 

thanks for the kind words about my nosy faly it was horible seeing him at the bottom of the cage and only being able to pull himself up with his front legs i thought he had had it and my heart realy sank for the poor little fela but i was not giving up on him so i bathed him in warm water twice a day mixed up calcium with water in a medicine seringe dripped water on his nose untill he opened his mouth and then quicky squerted the mixture in it i carn't remember how long it was before he was fully recovered but i noticed that he started to grab first with his back feet but it was only a very week grab it did take a lot of time and wile he was week he did just seem to let me help him never flared up at me or any thing ... different story now he is better he has got a strong grab again and flares up at me all the time now i can tell he is better because he hates me again ha ha :lol2:

think it is right what people say about mark he does breed pure evil :devil::lol2:

must be the awesome pure line wild caught line in them :lol2:


----------



## badboyboas

Bradley said:


> On Friday I sadly lost my male yemen chameleon who was five years old. I had him from 3 months of age and he started the chameleon obsession! he had deteriorated in health over the past month or so due to old age and I knew he wasn't going to live much longer. He sired 60 healthy babies. Here is a few pictures of him over the years.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> I will now be solely concentrating on my jacksonii jacksonii chameleon wise as well as the other lizards.


realy beautiful such a shame sorry for your loss hope your ok :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

badboyboas said:


> realy beautiful such a shame sorry for your loss hope your ok :2thumb:


Thanks. In a way I wasnt as upset as I knew it was coming. At least he lived all his five years with me.


----------



## jojothefirst

Sorry to hear this mate, he had some lovely blue in him.
1 of the 3 jacksons that I got from the same clutch as you died yesterday. Her 1 eye swelled up and she closed the other. I noticed it around 2pm and tried to help her but by 8pm she died. No idea why. She went down hill fast 




Bradley said:


> On Friday I sadly lost my male yemen chameleon who was five years old. I had him from 3 months of age and he started the chameleon obsession! he had deteriorated in health over the past month or so due to old age and I knew he wasn't going to live much longer. He sired 60 healthy babies. Here is a few pictures of him over the years.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> I will now be solely concentrating on my jacksonii jacksonii chameleon wise as well as the other lizards.


----------



## kopstar

Bradley said:


> On Friday I sadly lost my male yemen chameleon who was five years old. I had him from 3 months of age and he started the chameleon obsession! he had deteriorated in health over the past month or so due to old age and I knew he wasn't going to live much longer. He sired 60 healthy babies. Here is a few pictures of him over the years.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> I will now be solely concentrating on my jacksonii jacksonii chameleon wise as well as the other lizards.


Sorry to hear that mate especially relatively soon after your Sambava. He clearly had a full life under your care. Good luck with the Jacksonii, I'll be getting those at some point.


----------



## MuJi

Bradley said:


> Thanks. In a way I wasnt as upset as I knew it was coming. At least he lived all his five years with me.


Good luck with your jacksonii Bradley. It's nice to see different species being kept. Sorry again for the loss of your Yemen, so soon after your Sambava


----------



## MuJi

Thought I'd share this little guy, he's starting to show some nice colours.


----------



## jojothefirst

Is that a type of Bradypodion Julian? Possibly thamnobates? Really like some of the different Bradypodion and rarely seen.



MuJi said:


> Thought I'd share this little guy, he's starting to show some nice colours.
> 
> View attachment 70313
> 
> 
> Hope you like him


----------



## MuJi

Mambo 14 months old


----------



## MuJi

jojothefirst said:


> Is that a type of Bradypodion Julian? Possibly thamnobates? Really like some of the different Bradypodion and rarely seen.



Joel, he's a juvenile B. damaranum, we've got a nice unrelated pair.


----------



## jojothefirst

MuJi said:


> Joel, he's a juvenile B. damaranum, we've got a nice unrelated pair.


Nice, iv not seen them in the UK. Only seen setaroi and thamnobates. 
Are they hard to keep?


----------



## MuJi

jojothefirst said:


> Nice, iv not seen them in the UK. Only seen setaroi and thamnobates.
> Are they hard to keep?



They like it cooler and take longer to mature. We've also got thamnobates and transvaalense. All really nice species.


----------



## jojothefirst

MuJi said:


> They like it cooler and take longer to mature. We've also got thamnobates and transvaalense. All really nice species.


Would love to have that sort of collection 1 day.
Did you have any joy breeding your Johnstoni?


----------



## MuJi

jojothefirst said:


> Would love to have that sort of collection 1 day.
> Did you have any joy breeding your Johnstoni?


One of our females might be gravid. They're still quite a young group, so we're going to concentrate on these in next year's breeding season. We're cooling everything down for the winter. In early spring next year everything is going out side for the warmer months.


----------



## jojothefirst

MuJi said:


> One of our females might be gravid. They're still quite a young group, so we're going to concentrate on these in next year's breeding season. We're cooling everything down for the winter. In early spring next year everything is going out side for the warmer months.


Sounds good. What method do you use to keep them outside if you don't mind me asking.
I have limited space in the house and in the future I would like to keep some montain species outside but iv not seen how people do it over here..... my understanding is its fairly common in Germany and there climate isn't to much different to ares.
I know phelsuma farm use greenhouses but the glass will obviously filter out the UVB from the sun and stop the rain so I'm not sure how they work it.
Would you use your aluminium mesh cages straight out side and bring them in when the weather gets to cold?


----------



## chameleonkev

jojothefirst said:


> Sounds good. What method do you use to keep them outside if you don't mind me asking.
> I have limited space in the house and in the future I would like to keep some montain species outside but iv not seen how people do it over here..... my understanding is its fairly common in Germany and there climate isn't to much different to ares.
> I know phelsuma farm use greenhouses but the glass will obviously filter out the UVB from the sun and stop the rain so I'm not sure how they work it.
> Would you use your aluminium mesh cages straight out side and bring them in when the weather gets to cold?


Phelsuma farm has mesh tops, that's my only input lol interested to no mre tho as I'm just thinking the same thing atm


----------



## Jakenicholls




----------



## jojothefirst

chameleonkev said:


> Phelsuma farm has mesh tops, that's my only input lol interested to no mre tho as I'm just thinking the same thing atm


Do they have glass roofs that they move up when the weather is nice and have mesh underneath? 
Iv got a 6 foot by 12 ft gap at the side of are extension which is properly to small for a few greenhouses but I think is big enough for some terry thatcher still vivs. Just wasn't sure how it could be done. 




Jakenicholls said:


> image


He's nice, where did you get him?


----------



## Jakenicholls

From James/Chameleoco


----------



## EmmaLaddiman

tazjunky said:


> He is a little stunner : )


Thanks


----------



## MuJi

jojothefirst said:


> Sounds good. What method do you use to keep them outside if you don't mind me asking.
> I have limited space in the house and in the future I would like to keep some montain species outside but iv not seen how people do it over here..... my understanding is its fairly common in Germany and there climate isn't to much different to ares.
> I know phelsuma farm use greenhouses but the glass will obviously filter out the UVB from the sun and stop the rain so I'm not sure how they work it.
> Would you use your aluminium mesh cages straight out side and bring them in when the weather gets to cold?




We'll use our enclosures, A lot of Bradypodion breeders keep them out all year round, in the colder months they provide heat and lights for them.


----------



## jason11272stacey

dandelion plants inside chameleon cage i have been reading up about this and i might give it a go anyone else done this or heard of this ?

thoughts / comments ??


----------



## jojothefirst

MuJi said:


> We'll use our enclosures, A lot of Bradypodion breeders keep them out all year round, in the colder months they provide heat and lights for them.


Thanks for that, Def something I am interested in doing in the future. 


jason11272stacey said:


> dandelion plants inside chameleon cage i have been reading up about this and i might give it a go anyone else done this or heard of this ?
> 
> thoughts / comments ??


Not heard it myself but interested to find out.


----------



## jason11272stacey

yes according to the other cam forum dandelion plants inside chameleon cage
is ok and allso crickets eat them chameleons eat them and you can allso feed silk worms on them and as we all know dandelion leaves are realy good for reptiles 
so unless i am missing something it is a win win all the way


----------



## TamaraWittering

Hi all
My yemen chameleon laid eggs last night, when should I remove her egg laying box, as this morning she was in there again, not digging but moving the soil (eco earth) around a little.
Is it possible she will lay more eggs or is she just trying to cover them over more?
thanks


----------



## jojothefirst

TamaraWittering said:


> Hi all
> My yemen chameleon laid eggs last night, when should I remove her egg laying box, as this morning she was in there again, not digging but moving the soil (eco earth) around a little.
> Is it possible she will lay more eggs or is she just trying to cover them over more?
> thanks


She will cover them over yes, let her do that then spray some water for her to drink, she will b very thirsty.


----------



## Reptile Stef

One of my female panthers laid the other day took the eggs out the same day and put them straight in the incubator. She's extremely thin now and she was in the sand again this morning digging she hasn't got any more eggs inside her she's well thin. Strange :whistling2:


----------



## TamaraWittering

> One of my female panthers laid the other day took the eggs out the same day and put them straight in the incubator. She's extremely thin now and she was in the sand again this morning digging she hasn't got any more eggs inside her she's well thin. Strange :whistling2:


Yeah ive put food in for her and she has a water dripper. Shes ignoring the food and scratting around in the eco earth. But she looks too thin to have any eggs left inside! Maybe ill remove the egg box completely niw then! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmack

I should be getting my first Cham here soon, it'll be about a month before he's ready, little Jackson's rescue(the petstore my friend works for got one in that was pregnant and they couldn't care for the babies, so shes caring for them until they're ready to go. SO STOKED


----------



## Chameleoco

Red Bar Vs Blue bar:no1: Which one do you like best?:mf_dribble:


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> Red Bar Vs Blue bar:no1: Which one do you like best?:mf_dribble:


Both are stunning but I'd love Ammo.


----------



## kopstar

Here's the big fella stalking a morio worm this morning.


----------



## jason11272stacey

Chameleoco said:


> Red Bar Vs Blue bar:no1: Which one do you like best?:mf_dribble:


they are both very nice jamie but the red bar ammo is just stunning mate :2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

me too always liked the red bars they just remind me of a fire ball:2thumb:


----------



## jason11272stacey

might just have to get me a red bar one day :mf_dribble:

well red is my favorite colour : victory:


----------



## azz0703

Just to let all the chameleon owners aware my male yemen rango is up for rehoming in classifieds section i want someone more knowledgeable to have him and give him time and attention he deserves even tho he is az grumpy aod like me


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Chameleoco said:


> Red Bar Vs Blue bar:no1: Which one do you like best?:mf_dribble:


I would have to say blue bar as its more colourful :no1:


----------



## falat

george nearly 5 months this was taken just before he shed last week


----------



## tazjunky

Chameleoco said:


> Red Bar Vs Blue bar:no1: Which one do you like best?:mf_dribble:


Im a sucker for both : )


----------



## ZuggieAndGhettz

I seen this and just thought i would post up a few pictures of are boy he is a nosey be He is called zuggie and quite the stunner  has some mint blue and green that runs through him and a nice bit of red rain as well here are a few pictures of him >>


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

ZuggieAndGhettz said:


> I seen this and just thought i would post up a few pictures of are boy he is a nosey be He is called zuggie and quite the stunner  has some mint blue and green that runs through him and a nice bit of red rain as well here are a few pictures of him >>
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Where I this guy from he looks like mine lol


----------



## Chameleoco

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> Where I this guy from he looks like mine lol


He was one of mine matey:2thumb:


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Chameleoco said:


> He was one of mine matey:2thumb:


Nice one Jamie lad, mine looks identical to that one lol, could ya post a few pics of erine please 

Mark


----------



## Chameleoco

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> Nice one Jamie lad, mine looks identical to that one lol, could ya post a few pics of erine please
> 
> Mark



Ill take a look matey but i am sure all my female pics are on my old dell laptop which is currently out of action;-(


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Chameleoco said:


> Ill take a look matey but i am sure all my female pics are on my old dell laptop which is currently out of action;-(


try ya best or just snap a few new ones, am trying to do a family tree and am missing ernie .

have u done a family tree cause it would be really good to view lol

mark


----------



## Chameleoco

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> try ya best or just snap a few new ones, am trying to do a family tree and am missing ernie .
> 
> have u done a family tree cause it would be really good to view lol
> 
> mark




Hi Mark 
It is being done as we speak by the design team,i will be using the females sire pictures to represent the females genetic background:2thumb:as you know all females are difficult to determine the locale by there coloration..


cheers
Jamie


----------



## ZuggieAndGhettz

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> Where I this guy from he looks like mine lol


Woah he does look like urs from your avatar! lol can u post a few Pics? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

ZuggieAndGhettz said:


> I seen this and just thought i would post up a few pictures of are boy he is a nosey be He is called zuggie and quite the stunner  has some mint blue and green that runs through him and a nice bit of red rain as well here are a few pictures of him >>
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Wow he's stunning! :flrt:


----------



## ZuggieAndGhettz

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Wow he's stunning! :flrt:


Thanks !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badboyboas

Chameleoco said:


> Red Bar Vs Blue bar:no1: Which one do you like best?:mf_dribble:[/QU
> hard to choose but im gonna have to go for the first pic :2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

badboyboas said:


> Chameleoco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red Bar Vs Blue bar:no1: Which one do you like best?:mf_dribble:[/QU
> hard to choose but im gonna have to go for the first pic :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red bars :no1::lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## chameleonkev

up date on my mitsio male hes around 6 months old now

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ev-albums-panther-chams-picture187820-028.jpg

this one is two weeks old an the next is from today

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ev-albums-panther-chams-picture187819-052.jpg

also anyone got an idea for a name? hes gone threw loads but i carnt get one that suits him, his last was mango im still debating that one


----------



## Bradley

chameleonkev said:


> up date on my mitsio male hes around 6 months old now
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ev-albums-panther-chams-picture187820-028.jpg
> 
> this one is two weeks old an the next is from today
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ev-albums-panther-chams-picture187819-052.jpg
> 
> also anyone got an idea for a name? hes gone threw loads but i carnt get one that suits him, his last was mango im still debating that one


 Lovely chams! Do you have any pics of the viv you use?


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

chameleonkev said:


> up date on my mitsio male hes around 6 months old now
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ev-albums-panther-chams-picture187820-028.jpg
> 
> this one is two weeks old an the next is from today
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ev-albums-panther-chams-picture187819-052.jpg
> 
> also anyone got an idea for a name? hes gone threw loads but i carnt get one that suits him, his last was mango im still debating that one


What about Citrus :2thumb:


----------



## chameleonkev

Bradley said:


> Lovely chams! Do you have any pics of the viv you use?


I built the vivs my self, there is a pic in my album if you want to see them :2thumb:


----------



## MARK.D

Finally got round to uploading some pics of my new Masoala Panther From Mark Benton. Picked him up from Doncaster last month.


----------



## jason11272stacey

very nice mate :flrt: :2thumb:

allso just wanted to say thanks for the mistking i got from you : victory:

very impresed mate :no1:


----------



## MARK.D

jason11272stacey said:


> very nice mate :flrt: :2thumb:
> 
> allso just wanted to say thanks for the mistking i got from you : victory:
> 
> very impresed mate :no1:


 
No worries, Glad to be of service. 

:cheers:


----------



## chameleonkev

MARK.D said:


> Finally got round to uploading some pics of my new Masoala Panther From Mark Benton. Picked him up from Doncaster last month.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Il have some masoala unrelated to yours hatching late dec or early next year and my mistking hasn't let me down once either, Carnt believe I didn't buy on sooner


----------



## benton1576

MARK.D said:


> Finally got round to uploading some pics of my new Masoala Panther From Mark Benton. Picked him up from Doncaster last month.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Hes looking great Mark, a credit to your good husbandry of course! I cant wait until you manage to get pics of him showing his white with red bars!

I still have 3 males left unreserved if anyone is interested, and unrelated eggs incubating from the pair ChameleonKev owned.


----------



## benton1576

Comet the Mitsio, Hades and Poppy the Tamataves and a beautifule Masoala Female all arrived safely to their new owners yesterday. Now I just have the Faly trio and female Mitsio waiting for the courier to collect them. Im really sad to be getting out of the hobby, but at least I will have some time on my hands now.....just dont know what Ill do with it! lol. I will be hatching the remaining eggs I have incubating, selling the babies then thats it.


----------



## MARK.D

chameleonkev said:


> Il have some masoala unrelated to yours hatching late dec or early next year and my mistking hasn't let me down once either, Carnt believe I didn't buy on sooner


I will keep that in mind, thanks Kev. Glad your pleased with your MistKing gear. 



benton1576 said:


> Hes looking great Mark, a credit to your good husbandry of course! I cant wait until you manage to get pics of him showing his white with red bars!


Cheers Mark, I will keep you updated on his progress and hopefully have some better pictures. Lol.


----------



## Craig050581

Just ordered some repashy calcium plus from lillyexotics. Heard some good reports about it. Can anyone tell me what the difference is between trex repashy and repashy?


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Been quite on hear for days lol 
So I thought post up my new nosy be male


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Picked up a new cham at PRAS from Muji. Its a 3 and half month old female to go with my male when she is older from bojo line. She so small, so i am letting her settle in so pics will follow soon. Here is a pic to tease you all : victory:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

*My Male Red bar ambilobe.*

Cham pic:


----------



## pippin9050

is that george?? i thought he was a blue bar?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

pippin9050 said:


> is that george?? i thought he was a blue bar?


Yeah and no he has always been a red : victory:


----------



## ashley89

Looking good guys!!!


----------



## leighlian-x

I'm back! been reading loads and actually got the go ahead from mum to get the cham I want at the shop. 

I'm looking at using the extra large flexarium, because it gives me ventilation but the added option of insulating where I need to.

What are the best lighting systems to go with these? I've been thinking about the mesh becoming damaged and the cham becoming injured if it directly touches the mesh, aka basking & uv ON the top of the mesh.

I've read about the substrateless bottoms and have decided to go with just paper/towelling to make do for easy cleaning and keep an eye on livefood that hasn't been eaten.

Anything else I have missed that you guys are keeping up your sleeves? :flrt:


----------



## Bradley

leighlian-x said:


> I'm back! been reading loads and actually got the go ahead from mum to get the cham I want at the shop.
> 
> I'm looking at using the extra large flexarium, because it gives me ventilation but the added option of insulating where I need to.
> 
> What are the best lighting systems to go with these? I've been thinking about the mesh becoming damaged and the cham becoming injured if it directly touches the mesh, aka basking & uv ON the top of the mesh.
> 
> I've read about the substrateless bottoms and have decided to go with just paper/towelling to make do for easy cleaning and keep an eye on livefood that hasn't been eaten.
> 
> Anything else I have missed that you guys are keeping up your sleeves? :flrt:


I would look at the reptibreeze, they are much better than felxariums. i place my arcadia t5 uv lighting straight on top and have two pieces of wood holding the lamp of the mesh so the chameleon cannot burn itself.


----------



## leighlian-x

Bradley said:


> I would look at the reptibreeze, they are much better than felxariums. i place my arcadia t5 uv lighting straight on top and have two pieces of wood holding the lamp of the mesh so the chameleon cannot burn itself.


Ooh okay, well that doesn't matter now because I just got a message saying that the chameleon I wanted was sold today, even thoughI told my work I had reserved her.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

leighlian-x said:


> Ooh okay, well that doesn't matter now because I just got a message saying that the chameleon I wanted was sold today, even thoughI told my work I had reserved her.


Ahhh hate when that happens :devil:


----------



## leighlian-x

XtremeReptiles said:


> Ahhh hate when that happens :devil:


Kind of ****ed me over tbh because I got myself all attatched and I'll be the one that has to pack her up ready to be picked up, brilliant. As bad as it sounds I could actually cry


----------



## XtremeReptiles

leighlian-x said:


> Kind of ****ed me over tbh because I got myself all attatched and I'll be the one that has to pack her up ready to be picked up, brilliant. As bad as it sounds I could actually cry


I can understand where you are coming from. But look on th bright atleast you have time now find another one if you wish or something else might take your fancy. Btw what cham was it that you were going to buy?


----------



## leighlian-x

XtremeReptiles said:


> I can understand where you are coming from. But look on th bright atleast you have time now find another one if you wish or something else might take your fancy. Btw what cham was it that you were going to buy?


I had like already built up a bond with this one, we used to chill out together all the time, people would hold her and she'd come to me rather than them. 

Nosy Mitsio. I'm not fussed about colours or looking nice, I'm more about having an animal that is happy with me, and will enjoy my time.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

leighlian-x said:


> I had like already built up a bond with this one, we used to chill out together all the time, people would hold her and she'd come to me rather than them.
> 
> Nosy Mitsio. I'm not fussed about colours or looking nice, I'm more about having an animal that is happy with me, and will enjoy my time.


What so your friend was selling it?! Nosy mitso are nice, here is my boy he has the whole package in my eyes, colour personality and just really friendly : victory:


----------



## leighlian-x

XtremeReptiles said:


> What so your friend was selling it?! Nosy mitso are nice, here is my boy he has the whole package in my eyes, colour personality and just really friendly : victory:
> 
> image


Yeah we work together at the shop, I too all the prices down on her last week and said I was deffo getting her and she text me just a min ago saying she's sorry and she sold it. Heartbroken doesn't cover it.

He's lovely, this one hadn't coloured up yet but was just so affectionate


----------



## XtremeReptiles

leighlian-x said:


> Yeah we work together at the shop, I too all the prices down on her last week and said I was deffo getting her and she text me just a min ago saying she's sorry and she sold it. Heartbroken doesn't cover it.
> 
> He's lovely, this one hadn't coloured up yet but was just so affectionate


Sorry to hear this, i still dont understand why your friend sold the cham if you were going to buy it, it doesnt make sense surely she would have said to that person that wanted to buy that its on hold?!


----------



## leighlian-x

XtremeReptiles said:


> Sorry to hear this, i still dont understand why your friend sold the cham if you were going to buy it, it doesnt make sense surely she would have said to that person that wanted to buy that its on hold?!


Because its a lot of money to say no to I guess.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

leighlian-x said:


> Because its a lot of money to say no to I guess.


Buy you were going to pay the same amount right?


----------



## leighlian-x

XtremeReptiles said:


> Buy you were going to pay the same amount right?


Yeah I told them I would pay full price on it, becauseI normally get staff discount but its too much to ask for


----------



## XtremeReptiles

leighlian-x said:


> Yeah I told them I would pay full price on it, becauseI normally get staff discount but its too much to ask for


I still think she didnt do the right thing by thats how a business is run (grab the money while you can) :whip:


----------



## jojothefirst

Just got these today  very happy with them.1 male 3 girl boehmei and 1 girl Ellioti


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

jojothefirst said:


> Just got these today  very happy with them.1 male 3 girl boehmei and 1 girl Ellioti
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Aw there lovely :2thumb:


----------



## jojothefirst

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Aw there lovely :2thumb:


Cheers, really happy with them. Great little characters. Really nice to work with some that are less common.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Been slow in here for days, so I thought ad post up, 

His he red, blue or even purple bar lol 










Mark


----------



## Bexzini

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> Been slow in here for days, so I thought ad post up,
> 
> His he red, blue or even purple bar lol
> 
> image
> 
> Mark


He is beautiful lol


----------



## leighlian-x

XtremeReptiles said:


> I still think she didnt do the right thing by thats how a business is run (grab the money while you can) :whip:


Just thought I'd update you, the person didnt turn up on the day the deposit was supposed to go in, so I nabbed it and deposited straight away and will be collecting this week.

Bit more rushed than i'd have liked but I'm paying out to get all the lighting and heating set up first and then will upgrade to a XL reptibreeze when I can.

Cham is still small at the mo so going in an exo terra for a month or so..


----------



## kelv1892

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> Been slow in here for days, so I thought ad post up,
> 
> His he red, blue or even purple bar lol
> 
> image
> 
> Mark



V nice, hes showning lovely colours, loved the Nosy be you got from Mark Benton tho, quality that like.

Any one on here breed their own dubia roaches? thinking of starting up a coloney


----------



## jojothefirst

kelv1892 said:


> V nice, hes showning lovely colours, loved the Nosy be you got from Mark Benton tho, quality that like.
> 
> Any one on here breed their own dubia roaches? thinking of starting up a coloney


Yea I do, very easy to do. My adult veileds love them but my juvenile panther are only just starting to like them and the others don't eat them because the small dubias don't move much so don't stimulate the cham to eat them I assume. The adult dubias move more so the I have no problem feeding them off.


----------



## kelv1892

jojothefirst said:


> Yea I do, very easy to do. My adult veileds love them but my juvenile panther are only just starting to like them and the others don't eat them because the small dubias don't move much so don't stimulate the cham to eat them I assume. The adult dubias move more so the I have no problem feeding them off.


Ive heard they are preety asy to breed like. Might have a look around and see who has what for sale coloney wise. Seen some info on the feeder section on how to manage them. What have i got to lose!!!:no1:


----------



## benton1576

He didnt get the Nosy be from me mate! :gasp:



kelv1892 said:


> V nice, hes showning lovely colours, loved the Nosy be you got from Mark Benton tho, quality that like.
> 
> Any one on here breed their own dubia roaches? thinking of starting up a coloney


----------



## kelv1892

benton1576 said:


> He didnt get the Nosy be from me mate! :gasp:


 
LOL sorry Mark my mistake, actually, I think he got it form Jamie DOH!!! :bash:

Il go and get my coat now!!!


----------



## benton1576

kelv1892 said:


> LOL sorry Mark my mistake, actually, I think he got it form Jamie DOH!!! :bash:
> 
> Il go and get my coat now!!!


Lol, no harm done mate, just didnt wanna take Jamies lime light as the Nosy Be are his cup of tea so to speak. I was a Faly, Mitsio and Masoala man! :2thumb:


----------



## nads

Update on my little Faly

Mr Angry










Sorry for these poor pictures,buuutt,i can only get his "true" colours when he sleeps,as he hates me even looking at him:whistling2:


















I want to see more pic's of Marks other babies please:mf_dribble:


----------



## kopstar

kelv1892 said:


> Ive heard they are preety asy to breed like. Might have a look around and see who has what for sale coloney wise. Seen some info on the feeder section on how to manage them. What have i got to lose!!!:no1:


All ok until your reptiles decide not to eat them anymore.


----------



## kelv1892

benton1576 said:


> Lol, no harm done mate, just didnt wanna take Jamies lime light as the Nosy Be are his cup of tea so to speak. I was a Faly, Mitsio and Masoala man! :2thumb:


Seen your listing for getting rid of your chams, some beauties you had in there! For whatever reason thought you had a nosy be in there!

Seen your posts a while back about the reasons behind giving up the cham keeping (people cross breeding) you gotta pay for quality and its sad that you give up, coz you had some belters in there mate.


----------



## benton1576

kelv1892 said:


> Seen your listing for getting rid of your chams, some beauties you had in there! For whatever reason thought you had a nosy be in there!
> 
> Seen your posts a while back about the reasons behind giving up the cham keeping (people cross breeding) you gotta pay for quality and its sad that you give up, coz you had some belters in there mate.


Thanks mate, the proof of my quality is above, Nads' Faly was from me. I could rant all day about cross breeding etc but it doesnt sink in to people who dont know any better. Perhaps one day they will understand! lol

Vicky, he is looking insane!!!! He is gonna turn out just like Storm for sure!


----------



## kelv1892

benton1576 said:


> Thanks mate, the proof of my quality is above, Nads' Faly was from me. I could rant all day about cross breeding etc but it doesnt sink in to people who dont know any better. Perhaps one day they will understand! lol
> 
> Vicky, he is looking insane!!!! He is gonna turn out just like Storm for sure!


 
Yeap, pictures say a thousand words! say no more lol.


----------



## benton1576

I still have some Masoala for sale here, £200. :whistling2:


----------



## kelv1892

Ha ha loving ya work!! not my cup of tea (so to speak):lol2:

Next on the agenda is a Nosy Be or Faly i think!!!!


----------



## benton1576

kelv1892 said:


> Ha ha loving ya work!! not my cup of tea (so to speak):lol2:
> 
> Next on the agenda is a Nosy Be or Faly i think!!!!


ChameleonKev has a clutch of Faly due to hatch soon, not sure if anyone has Nosy Be any time soon though.


----------



## kelv1892

benton1576 said:


> ChameleonKev has a clutch of Faly due to hatch soon, not sure if anyone has Nosy Be any time soon though.


Cheers for that mate, not in any hurry! If i get a nosy be might wait till bubblegum jnr (jamie) sires some.

He showed me him when i went up earlier this year. Stunning colours.

Get christmas over and done with first!!!


----------



## Miss Lily

Oooooh! I must add some pics of my new baby to this thread! Here is Zippy, my male Carpet chameleon. I got him from MuJi at PRAS and he is almost 4 months old.


----------



## Miss Lily

Some new pics of Monty too! Can't leave him out!


----------



## jojothefirst

He's awesome. Love carpets. Would love to get some in the future.





Miss Lily said:


> Oooooh! I must add some pics of my new baby to this thread! Here is Zippy, my male Carpet chameleon. I got him from MuJi at PRAS and he is almost 4 months old.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


----------



## David V

Miss Lily said:


> Some new pics of Monty too! Can't leave him out!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Nice Jackson, love the blue shades


----------



## David V

Hi guys never posted on here before today but thought I would share something, I felt my Jackson's enclosure was a bit bare and whilst in b&q I noticed 20 sticks 1m long each for about £3 so I bought them, cut them all in half and made loads of climbing space for my cham. I tied them all together with fake vines supporting them on the enclosure frame and live plants and he loves it. Great cheap way to improve your chams enclosure.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Miss Lily said:


> Oooooh! I must add some pics of my new baby to this thread! Here is Zippy, my male Carpet chameleon. I got him from MuJi at PRAS and he is almost 4 months old.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


I got a little something from pras off muji too :whistling2:
Only a quick snap : victory:


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

kelv1892 said:


> V nice, hes showning lovely colours, loved the Nosy be you got from Mark Benton tho, quality that like.
> 
> Any one on here breed their own dubia roaches? thinking of starting up a coloney


Me mate I got lots of dubia I have a Mazzive colony on the go, and yes the nosy be was not from mark Benton or Jamie, he was from Germany mate, 
I am only down the road to you mate about 15 20 milles lol I might be able to sell ya some dubia soon 

Mark


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

kelv1892 said:


> Ha ha loving ya work!! not my cup of tea (so to speak):lol2:
> 
> Next on the agenda is a Nosy Be or Faly i think!!!!


I got some nosy be cooking due around feb march time. Lol


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Miss Lily said:


> Oooooh! I must add some pics of my new baby to this thread! Here is Zippy, my male Carpet chameleon. I got him from MuJi at PRAS and he is almost 4 months old.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Aw Zippy is gorgeous!! :flrt:



Miss Lily said:


> Some new pics of Monty too! Can't leave him out!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image



But not as handsome as Monty! :flrt:


----------



## Chameleoco

Bubblegum Jnr :mf_dribble:


----------



## Miss Lily

XtremeReptiles said:


> I got a little something from pras off muji too :whistling2:
> Only a quick snap : victory:
> image


Awww, she's very pretty! :2thumb: Great breeders - always ready to answer questions and chat to you. :no1:


----------



## Miss Lily

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Aw Zippy is gorgeous!! :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not as handsome as Monty! :flrt:


Haha! Monty is the most gorgeous boy! After thinking he was small all this time, I realise just how big he is now I have a tiny baby! My Montysaur is all grown up now, bless him! :flrt: Thankfully, he is still a Mummy's boy! :2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Miss Lily said:


> Awww, she's very pretty! :2thumb: Great breeders - always ready to answer questions and chat to you. :no1:


Yeah she will be breeding with my older male red bar ambilobe, yes very nice people had a good chat with them. :2thumb:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Chameleoco said:


> Bubblegum Jnr :mf_dribble:



My goodness me that is :mf_dribble: material! :no1:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Miss Lily said:


> Haha! Monty is the most gorgeous boy! After thinking he was small all this time, I realise just how big he is now I have a tiny baby! My Montysaur is all grown up now, bless him! :flrt: Thankfully, he is still a Mummy's boy! :2thumb:


Do you plan on breeding Monty?


----------



## Miss Lily

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Do you plan on breeding Monty?


No, I hadn't even thought about it, plus I love him being a Mummy's boy way too much to spoil that! I am going to breed my cresties next season though! :2thumb:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Miss Lily said:


> No, I hadn't even thought about it, plus I love him being a Mummy's boy way too much to spoil that! I am going to breed my cresties next season though! :2thumb:


Aw Buffie can have little slayer's :lol2:


----------



## David V

Miss Lily said:


> No, I hadn't even thought about it, plus I love him being a Mummy's boy way too much to spoil that! I am going to breed my cresties next season though! :2thumb:


By saying he's a mummys boy I assume you mean he likes you lol, got any tips on how to get them to tolerate you more as my Jackson's is very scared of me lol


----------



## nads

David V said:


> By saying he's a mummys boy I assume you mean he likes you lol, got any tips on how to get them to tolerate you more as my Jackson's is very scared of me lol


Hi,some are more tolerant than others,as with all chameleons.I have a beautiful Pair of Jacksons and my boy would rather be left alone,he gets real worried if i attempt to handle him(so i don't)But my little girlie really doesn't mind being handled,she's real friendly.
They are what they are i'm afraid.You will just have to admire his beauty from afar:2thumb:

Vicky


----------



## nads

My little girl "Ursula"J.Xantholophus 5/6 months old










Gunther










Vicky


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

nads said:


> My little girl "Ursula"J.Xantholophus 5/6 months old
> 
> image
> 
> Gunther
> 
> image
> 
> Vicky


Aw both stunning.


----------



## kelv1892

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> I got some nosy be cooking due around feb march time. Lol


Thanks mate :lol2:


----------



## kelv1892

"999 what's your emergency??" 

Need a fire brigade ASAP coz these chameleons are on fire!!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## David V

nads said:


> Hi,some are more tolerant than others,as with all chameleons.I have a beautiful Pair of Jacksons and my boy would rather be left alone,he gets real worried if i attempt to handle him(so i don't)But my little girlie really doesn't mind being handled,she's real friendly.
> They are what they are i'm afraid.You will just have to admire his beauty from afar:2thumb:
> 
> Vicky


Ye I thought so, I don't attempt to handle him, don't want to stress him, I knew when I got.him he was just to be watched and not held, I just love chameleons so I don't mind :2thumb:


----------



## Miss Lily

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Aw Buffie can have little slayer's :lol2:


Yeah! When they are put together they will be 'Team Spluffie' and the babies will be little Spluffies!:2thumb:



David V said:


> By saying he's a mummys boy I assume you mean he likes you lol, got any tips on how to get them to tolerate you more as my Jackson's is very scared of me lol


Chameleons are all individual in their temperaments. I have had 3 vileds and all were ok with handling tot he point that they would reach for me when I opened the viv doors. I got Monty, my Jackson, at the very young age of 7 weeks so he has grown up without any fear of me. Still, I let him decide if he wants to come out or not. Sometimes it's unavoidable, like when I am misting his cage and he climbs on my hand and legs it up my arm to escape his shower, lol! The only thing he is scared of is the cats.


----------



## Chameleoco

They are here :welcome:a brand new line of Nosy Be from the states,both sire and dam are Screameleons so cant to see the start of this Benny Blues line:mf_dribble:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Miss Lily said:


> Yeah! When they are put together they will be 'Team Spluffie' and the babies will be little Spluffies!:2thumb:
> 
> 
> :rotfl:
> 
> Chameleons are all individual in their temperaments. I have had 3 vileds and all were ok with handling tot he point that they would reach for me when I opened the viv doors. I got Monty, my Jackson, at the very young age of 7 weeks so he has grown up without any fear of me. Still, I let him decide if he wants to come out or not. Sometimes it's unavoidable, like when I am misting his cage and he climbs on my hand and legs it up my arm to escape his shower, lol! The only thing he is scared of is the cats.





Chameleoco said:


> They are here :welcome:a brand new line of Nosy Be from the states,both sire and dam are Screameleons so cant to see the start of this Benny Blues line:mf_dribble:


Aw stunning!


----------



## Miss Lily

Chameleoco said:


> They are here :welcome:a brand new line of Nosy Be from the states,both sire and dam are Screameleons so cant to see the start of this Benny Blues line:mf_dribble:


Fantastic news! Congrats! :no1:


----------



## Chameleoco

Miss Lily said:


> Fantastic news! Congrats! :no1:



cheers Tiff:2thumb:


----------



## Jakenicholls

my panther doesnt want to eat dubia cockroaches, is there anyway to try and persuade him to eat them or is it a full on no?


----------



## tazjunky

Ask him politely to try a few? Lol

I had the same issue with mine and they both turned there nose up at them : (


----------



## jason11272stacey

get a silkworm to eat the dubia then he will eat it :2thumb:


----------



## MuJi

We're gonna be at Donny this year. If any one is interested in our enclosures, place your orders and we can bring them to the show.

Screen Enclosures | Chameleon World Muji

PM or email through the site, you can give us a ring as well:2thumb:

We can also make custom made doors and panels


----------



## kopstar

MuJi said:


> We're gonna be at Donny this year. If any one is interested in our enclosures, place your orders and we can bring them to the show.
> 
> Screen Enclosures | Chameleon World Muji
> 
> PM or email through the site, you can give us a ring as well:2thumb:
> 
> We can also make custom made doors and panels


Hoping to make Donny so I'll have a look at the enclosures. I've just invested in a new mod for my Reptibreeze so a full upgrade will have to wait.

There's got to be a market for decent cham enclosures.


----------



## leighlian-x

I finally got my nosey be, at the moment she is in an exoterra because the reptibreeze is on order but she looks small in the exo at the moment anyway haha!

She has loads of hiding places at the moment, I want her to feel comfy settling in and all i've done today is go in to check the dripper and give it a spray in there, I did see her eat a few locusts that I popped in so it's a good sign


----------



## lightbug

Bexzini said:


> I tried but the pic bloated up to about 20 times the size and didnt think a photo of that size would be much appreciated
> 
> Whats everyones chameleons names? I realise this makes no grammatical sense but you catch my drift lol! Mine is called Dylan


Hiya, I got a couple of yemens, Rupert and Deirdre! Lil darlings, no pics yet !


----------



## kelv1892

kopstar said:


> Hoping to make Donny so I'll have a look at the enclosures. I've just invested in a new mod for my Reptibreeze so a full upgrade will have to wait.
> 
> There's got to be a market for decent cham enclosures.


Im intrigued, what mods you put on your repibreeze, always looking for new (pinching) ideas :whistling2:


----------



## kopstar

kelv1892 said:


> Im intrigued, what mods you put on your repibreeze, always looking for new (pinching) ideas :whistling2:


I'll post some pics up when it's done. Improved drainage system and base.


----------



## Jay84

Chameleoco said:


> Bubblegum Jnr :mf_dribble:


Wow, stunning animals. Such intense colours.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Boom! Close up shot 










You like ? 

Mark


----------



## Jay84

Spectacular!


----------



## kelv1892

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> Boom! Close up shot
> 
> image
> 
> You like ?
> 
> Mark


V nice mark, where is he from? He's showing some lovely colours. 

Kelvin


----------



## Dave wants hog

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> Boom! Close up shot
> 
> image
> 
> You like ?
> 
> Mark


WOW :mf_dribble:
Which type is he?


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Thanks people he is from Jamie at chameloco the Jaws line, he is an Ambilobe at 11 months, yes he got some crazy colour but I can,t yet make my mind up to what bar he is as his bar are always a different colour an changing week by week. One week he Blu barred the next he a red bar the next he half Blu half red bar ha ha it's crazy. 

I had mated him 2 months ago to nice female I got from Germany, so I have 25 eggs cooking and can't wait ! 

I love taking shots with my camera I got lots to show off lol 

Thanks 
Mark


----------



## kopstar

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> Thanks people he is from Jamie at chameloco the Jaws line, he is an Ambilobe at 11 months, yes he got some crazy colour but I can,t yet make my mind up to what bar he is as his bar are always a different colour an changing week by week. One week he Blu barred the next he a red bar the next he half Blu half red bar ha ha it's crazy.
> 
> I had mated him 2 months ago to nice female I got from Germany, so I have 25 eggs cooking and can't wait !
> 
> I love taking shots with my camera I got lots to show off lol
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


He's related to mine and from that close up he's a dead ringer.


----------



## switchback

Jakenicholls said:


> my panther doesnt want to eat dubia cockroaches, is there anyway to try and persuade him to eat them or is it a full on no?


I put some roaches in a feeder pot for my Yemen and he looked in there and I've never seen him move so quick to get away! 
I just left them and didn't feed him anything else. Harsh I know but now he can't get enough of them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

kopstar said:


> He's related to mine and from that close up he's a dead ringer.


What you mean by "dead ringer"
I never heard tho before?


----------



## Chameleoco

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> What you mean by "dead ringer"
> I never heard tho before?



identical to his:2thumb:


----------



## kelv1892

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> Thanks people he is from Jamie at chameloco the Jaws line, he is an Ambilobe at 11 months, yes he got some crazy colour but I can,t yet make my mind up to what bar he is as his bar are always a different colour an changing week by week. One week he Blu barred the next he a red bar the next he half Blu half red bar ha ha it's crazy.
> 
> I had mated him 2 months ago to nice female I got from Germany, so I have 25 eggs cooking and can't wait !
> 
> I love taking shots with my camera I got lots to show off lol
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


Nice! I got mine from jamie as well, gonna be posting a few pics later! Jaws has produced some stunners like. The more pictures the better!! 

Judging by the amount of offspring Jaws has, No chance of Jaws shooting many blanks! unlike your football team at the minute, cant score to save ya life!!!

Soz :lol2:


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

kelv1892 said:


> Nice! I got mine from jamie as well, gonna be posting a few pics later! Jaws has produced some stunners like. The more pictures the better!!
> 
> Judging by the amount of offspring Jaws has, No chance of Jaws shooting many blanks! unlike your football team at the minute, cant score to save ya life!!!
> 
> Soz :lol2:


Haha it's a shame I don't like or follow football lol


----------



## kopstar

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> What you mean by "dead ringer"
> I never heard tho before?


This.


----------



## kelv1892

Meet 7 month old Tsingy!!! One of Jaws offspring!


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

But dose yours do this lol


----------



## kelv1892

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> But dose yours do this lol
> 
> image


He will if i paint him that colour! :lol2:

Show off :devil:

I take it he's from amnesia?


----------



## Chameleoco

kelv1892 said:


> He will if i paint him that colour! :lol2:
> 
> Show off :devil:
> 
> I take it he's from amnesia?



lol no he's from jaws and red bar female:2thumb:


----------



## kelv1892

Chameleoco said:


> lol no he's from jaws and red bar female:2thumb:


 
hold on a minute!!

So thats the one in the picture ealier (the close up) but fired up?? :gasp:


----------



## Chameleoco

i have babies from Amnesia and that female growing on at the min and they look on fire and only 2 weeks old:gasp:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Updated pic of george (red bar ambilobe)


----------



## Chameleoco

XtremeReptiles said:


> Updated pic of george (red bar ambilobe)
> image




is this one of Julians?


----------



## kelv1892

Chameleoco said:


> i have babies from Amnesia and that female growing on at the min and they look on fire and only 2 weeks old:gasp:


Ouch, there gonna be naughty them like!


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Chameleoco said:


> is this one of Julians?


Nope this boy is from germany :2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

kelv1892 said:


> Ouch, there gonna be naughty them like!




for sure:2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

And will be breeding with this red bar ambilobe female from julian : victory:


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

kelv1892 said:


> hold on a minute!!
> 
> So thats the one in the picture ealier (the close up) but fired up?? :gasp:


Yes mate that's the one matey


----------



## Chameleoco

XtremeReptiles said:


> And will be breeding with this red bar ambilobe female from julian : victory:
> image




fare play dude will make some nice offspring there:2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Looking to expand my cham collection soon and i was wondering who would be best for a nosy faly's, be's and tamataves? :whistling2:


----------



## Chameleoco

Amnesia:2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Chameleoco said:


> Amnesia:2thumb:


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:So stunning! His bars are so clear nice ambilobe : victory:


----------



## Chameleoco

baby Amnesia:2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Chameleoco said:


> baby Amnesia:2thumb:


Wow just shows chams are full of surprises : victory:


----------



## kelv1892

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> Yes mate that's the one matey


Ha ha get in!


----------



## Chameleoco

XtremeReptiles said:


> Looking to expand my cham collection soon and i was wondering who would be best for a nosy faly's, be's and tamataves? :whistling2:



Here is Aka and Voodoo our new Tamataves we have eggs from Aka line just layed and just waiting on a diff female to lay from Voodoo line so more unrelated line available next yr :2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Chameleoco said:


> Here is Aka and Voodoo our new Tamataves we have eggs from Aka line just layed and just waiting on a diff female to lay from Voodoo line so more unrelated line available next yr :2thumb:


Loving the tams and the pure lines, any faly's or be's coming through?


----------



## Chameleoco

i have screameleon true blue nosy be hatching at the mo.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Chameleoco said:


> i have screameleon true blue nosy be hatching at the mo.


Pics? :whistling2:


----------



## kelv1892

Chameleoco said:


> i have screameleon true blue nosy be hatching at the mo.


Looking to get a nosy be next year Jamie, I love bubblegum jnr like his colours are unreal, do u think I should wait till you get the screamelon line up and running tho??


----------



## Chameleoco

XtremeReptiles said:


> Pics? :whistling2:




http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/636241-chameleon-thread-479.html


----------



## Chameleoco

kelv1892 said:


> Looking to get a nosy be next year Jamie, I love bubblegum jnr like his colours are unreal, do u think I should wait till you get the screamelon line up and running tho??


yh its hard to say as i have not proved them out yet so the female from screameleons could be hiding some gem genes:whistling2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Chameleoco said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/636241-chameleon-thread-479.html


Nice :2thumb:


----------



## kelv1892

Chameleoco said:


> yh its hard to say as i have not proved them out yet so the female from screameleons could be hiding some gem genes:whistling2:


Ha ha suppose il cross that bridge when it comes next year! The joy is not knowing how they are gonna turn out! :2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

kelv1892 said:


> Ha ha suppose il cross that bridge when it comes next year! The joy is not knowing how they are gonna turn out! :2thumb:


they will be good screameleons are notorious for there true blue lines:mf_dribble:but bubblegum jnr sure is a contender:2thumb:


----------



## Craig050581

My prototype drainage tray for our reptibreeze. What you think? May start a production line of them. Lol


----------



## lucozade3000

*pasted link from "chameleon mating"*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/909899-chameleon-mating.html

Someone suggested to link my thread "chameleon mating" to this one.
Hope that's the way to do it...

-J


----------



## Chameleoco

Craig050581 said:


> My prototype drainage tray for our reptibreeze. What you think? May start a production line of them. Lol
> View attachment 71692
> View attachment 71693



that will store too much excess water which may lead to respiratory infections;-0


----------



## Craig050581

Chameleoco said:


> that will store too much excess water which may lead to respiratory infections;-0


Hi the tray is emptied everyday has been in use for the past 6 months with no effects on her health. Thanks for the info. May be something to watch out for.


----------



## kelv1892

Craig050581 said:


> Hi the tray is emptied everyday has been in use for the past 6 months with no effects on her health. Thanks for the info. May be something to watch out for.


I was thinking that, I'm thinking of changing the reptibreeze so the drainage system takes the water away from the enclosure, it's easy saying it put doing its another matter!!!


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

A need to build something to get these off the floor any ideas ?


----------



## kopstar

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> image
> 
> A need to build something to get these off the floor any ideas ?


You'll need a drainage system as well. Is it a dedicated reptile room? If so would be easy to knock up a wooden frame to get them off the floor.

That table with the other two cages on doesn't look too stable either.


----------



## kopstar

kelv1892 said:


> I was thinking that, I'm thinking of changing the reptibreeze so the drainage system takes the water away from the enclosure, it's easy saying it put doing its another matter!!!


I've just bought a 700 x 700 x 40 shower tray to fit my reptibreeze onto. It will drain straight through to a catch tank below.

I'll post some pics when its done as part of a major refit later this month.

Looking forward to the next enclosure I'll be having a serious look at those Muji is selling. Finally it looks like we have a design that will suit large chameleon species.


----------



## MuJi

Muji drainage bases, these come in 3 footprints 24x24, 18x18, & 15x15inches.
they r also supplied with waste nozzle/plug to direct the water out.


----------



## jojothefirst

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> image
> 
> A need to build something to get these off the floor any ideas ?


Idea do 3ft long tables for only around £15. Couple of them would do nicely.
they do a beach colour which I bought as it goes really well with the vivexotic vivs instead of the crazy prices they want for the base


----------



## switchback

Lo all, just a quick question....



Ive notice my yemen who is just over a year old has been spending alot more time under his UV tube over the last couple of weeks. I was just wondering why this is maybe?....



He is in a 4x2x2 flexibreeze. Has a 22" T5 12% tube which is around 5 months old with a reflector on the top of the mesh. Ive been checking the temps as its dropped recently,yet the missus has the heating on all the time....

His basking spot read by a digital thermometer is 87.7 and with a gun is 89.2. Ambient temp is my room temp currently set at 23.

His lights come on at 8 and go of at 7.

Humidity is between 35 and 40% with spikes when i mist the enclosure and he has a dripper which is changed daily.

I gutload all his food (locust,morios,dubia's and a treat a wax worm once a week) with veg such as kale and carrot and dust accorddingly using pure calcium on every feed and calcium with d3 once a week and nutrabol vit once a week.



During the summer i have his viv near a window and when im home i secure a branch so he can go from his viv to the window sill and hes happy to sit there for a few hours basking. Obviously now its too cold for him to be by the window so the viv has been moved about 5ft. Nothing major really.

Also obviously theres not much sun about so he's not getting his "tan" so to speak.



So back on topic...hes basking alot under his UV tube....would this be due to the fact hes not getting the sun he used to?...



Apart from that hes still very active and grumpy on occasions. Was wondering if anyone has any similar things going on?....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## MuJi

switchback said:


> Lo all, just a quick question....
> 
> 
> 
> Ive notice my yemen who is just over a year old has been spending alot more time under his UV tube over the last couple of weeks. I was just wondering why this is maybe?....
> 
> 
> 
> He is in a 4x2x2 flexibreeze. Has a 22" T5 12% tube which is around 5 months old with a reflector on the top of the mesh. Ive been checking the temps as its dropped recently,yet the missus has the heating on all the time....
> 
> His basking spot read by a digital thermometer is 87.7 and with a gun is 89.2. Ambient temp is my room temp currently set at 23.
> 
> His lights come on at 8 and go of at 7.
> 
> Humidity is between 35 and 40% with spikes when i mist the enclosure and he has a dripper which is changed daily.
> 
> I gutload all his food (locust,morios,dubia's and a treat a wax worm once a week) with veg such as kale and carrot and dust accorddingly using pure calcium on every feed and calcium with d3 once a week and nutrabol vit once a week.
> 
> 
> 
> During the summer i have his viv near a window and when im home i secure a branch so he can go from his viv to the window sill and hes happy to sit there for a few hours basking. Obviously now its too cold for him to be by the window so the viv has been moved about 5ft. Nothing major really.
> 
> Also obviously theres not much sun about so he's not getting his "tan" so to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> So back on topic...hes basking alot under his UV tube....would this be due to the fact hes not getting the sun he used to?...
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from that hes still very active and grumpy on occasions. Was wondering if anyone has any similar things going on?....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology





wouldn't worry too much if everything else is as normal, the T5 lights r great but do need to be suspended above as they r very intense almost like metal halide bulbs. The problem u will have with all screen enclosures is they can be drawn very close to these as they have access to the whole viv. U should also have an area shaded from the uv to allow them options. Would also ditch the nutrobal and use reptivite....hope this helps


----------



## MuJi

red bar screameleon


----------



## switchback

Many thanks muji


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## herps06

Hey, does anyone on here own or breed Tamatave panthers and have some pics? By far my favourite panther locale and one of my two favourite chams along with the Meller's.... : victory:


----------



## loulou1980

wohic said:


> when you 'browse' then choose your pic, underneeth before the upload option is a resize option, resize to the recommended size for forum use and away you go


hi i have 4 ambilobie panther chameleons 2 females one is 4 and a half months the other is 1 and 2 males one is 7 and a half months and the other 12 and a half months all unrelated the older female and male have not long mated so hopefully have some healthy eggs soon and some healthy babies in a few months


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

loulou1980 said:


> hi i have 4 ambilobie panther chameleons 2 females one is 4 and a half months the other is 1 and 2 males one is 7 and a half months and the other 12 and a half months all unrelated the older female and male have not long mated so hopefully have some healthy eggs soon and some healthy babies in a few months


Months lol we wish give or take 5 n half to 9 months lol possibly longer 

Mark


----------



## loulou1980

*lol*

lol i know thats what i ment, worth the wait though :lol2:


----------



## kopstar

herps06 said:


> Hey, does anyone on here own or breed Tamatave panthers and have some pics? By far my favourite panther locale and one of my two favourite chams along with the Meller's.... : victory:


Try Jamie at Chameleoco

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/636241-chameleon-thread-483.html#post10683547


----------



## kelv1892

Tsingy in a grump!!


----------



## switchback

kelv1892 said:


> image
> Tsingy in a grump!!


Wow! Just WOW


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Shall I feed my adult chameleon one ov these ?








What do you people think 

Mark


----------



## kelv1892

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> Shall I feed my adult chameleon one ov these ?
> image
> What do you people think
> 
> Mark


Surely that would be too big, and I would of thought they would hav a tough Eco skeleton! I would say its a no go!


----------



## kelv1892

kelv1892 said:


> Surely that would be too big, and I would of thought they would hav a tough Eco skeleton! I would say its a no go!


Exo I meant!!! Yeah bugs are now fuel efficient lol


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Ha ha ave seen vids on YouTube ov A Yemen eating one lol but am not feeding my manta off to my Chams lol ha ha


----------



## Chameleoco

my parsonii would destroy that mantid lol


----------



## thrashback90

Couple of Photos of my Sambava, Colours are slowly starting to creep down his body now.


----------



## kelv1892

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> Ha ha ave seen vids on YouTube ov A Yemen eating one lol but am not feeding my manta off to my Chams lol ha ha


Seen a clip on you tube once of a Cham eating a lizard!! Unreal!:gasp:


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> my parsonii would destroy that mantid lol


I've got some mantids I've been raising along to feed of and am saving them for my paraonii in December lol Carnt wait


----------



## kelv1892

Here's a one for u all!! What do reckon splitting my xl reptibreeze down the middle so I can house two chams in one enclosure, obviously it would be spilt with a material that is not see through. So basically the height and dept of the enclosure would be the same but the width halved?? 2 xl repti s in the living room is a bit much for the mrs!!!


----------



## loulou1980

*help*

hi could anyone help iv mated my male and female panther chameleons iv watched them successfully mate at least 6 times over a period of 10 days but she is still not showing gravid colours and is always happy for him to be reintroduced to mate again, how will i know when she is gravid? thanks


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

loulou1980 said:


> hi could anyone help iv mated my male and female panther chameleons iv watched them successfully mate at least 6 times over a period of 10 days but she is still not showing gravid colours and is always happy for him to be reintroduced to mate again, how will i know when she is gravid? thanks


None gravid 








Gravid 









Hope this helps a bit 

Mark


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

kelv1892 said:


> Here's a one for u all!! What do reckon splitting my xl reptibreeze down the middle so I can house two chams in one enclosure, obviously it would be spilt with a material that is not see through. So basically the height and dept of the enclosure would be the same but the width halved?? 2 xl repti s in the living room is a bit much for the mrs!!!


Would ya mrs like this kelvin lad 








In our living room lol


----------



## loulou1980

she is more like the gravid photo but not quite as dark but when left alone she goes a pinky peachy colour all over or all dark when on bottom of the viv i put the male back with her today and they mated successfully i removed him afteer an hour left alone for a few hours then tried again but this time they didnt go near each other... confussed lol


----------



## loulou1980

iv just uploaded my profile picture to one of her that i just took when i got her out


----------



## kelv1892

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> Would ya mrs like this kelvin lad
> image
> In our living room lol


Lol, aye def mate, when I win the lotto and buy another house!!!!!!!


----------



## leighlian-x

I have done a planted section and the one section he/she wants to sit in is the fake plants! Most likely because the dripper is there at the mo.










First pic as still settling in. Will be much much more foliage as time goes on.


----------



## Jakenicholls

leighlian-x said:


> I have done a planted section and the one section he/she wants to sit in is the fake plants! Most likely because the dripper is there at the mo.
> 
> image
> 
> First pic as still settling in. Will be much much more foliage as time goes on.


how old is she? :no1:


----------



## leighlian-x

Jakenicholls said:


> how old is she? :no1:


Not sure really was a pet shop cham :blush: was sold to me as nosey mitsio? Anybody shed any light?


----------



## Craig050581

Does anyone know what time the doors open on Sunday at the donny show?


----------



## Neoki

Wait theres another show.

Can you link me the details I do want to attend this one.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

There is shows all the time at Donny an Portsmouth oh and Hamm in December


----------



## chameleonkev

Does anyone no if there is another meeting area at the show as I'm droping some chameleons of to somebody and arnt sure if I can do that at the show this time around


----------



## loulou1980

*incubation*

hi could anyone help? my female panther chameleon is due to lay eggs within the next month (ish) i have purchased an exo terra incubator but have been told that these are no good could someone please get back to me to let me know if this is the case and would also like to know the best way to incubate them ie.... temperatures, for incubating
.... what do i lay the eggs in?
.... how often do i check the eggs?
.... how much water do i put in the tray of the 
incubator?
.... what humidity does it have to be at?
... do i have to air the egg laying tubs ?

basically a dummies guide lol as i havee never done this before and is all new, many thanks xx


----------



## jojothefirst

Some kinyonia boehmei eggs 
Would love to here if people think they are fertile (they should be)


----------



## Breadgun

Has anyone seen that E.ON engergy advert? They keep their chameleon in a 4ft long glas viv thats only 1ft tall.:gasp:

bit off topic but it's just been on:grin1:


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

loulou1980 said:


> hi could anyone help? my female panther chameleon is due to lay eggs within the next month (ish) i have purchased an exo terra incubator but have been told that these are no good could someone please get back to me to let me know if this is the case and would also like to know the best way to incubate them ie.... temperatures, for incubating
> .... what do i lay the eggs in?
> .... how often do i check the eggs?
> .... how much water do i put in the tray of the
> incubator?
> .... what humidity does it have to be at?
> ... do i have to air the egg laying tubs ?
> 
> basically a dummies guide lol as i havee never done this before and is all new, many thanks xx


U don't ask much lol


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

loulou1980 said:


> hi could anyone help? my female panther chameleon is due to lay eggs within the next month (ish) i have purchased an exo terra incubator but have been told that these are no good could someone please get back to me to let me know if this is the case and would also like to know the best way to incubate them ie.... temperatures, for incubating
> .... what do i lay the eggs in?
> .... how often do i check the eggs?
> .... how much water do i put in the tray of the
> incubator?
> .... what humidity does it have to be at?
> ... do i have to air the egg laying tubs ?
> 
> basically a dummies guide lol as i havee never done this before and is all new, many thanks xx


The incubator will be fine long as you put another temp prob on the inside, beware the higher part of the incubator will be slightly hotter than the bottom. 

Put the eggs into either lucky reptile hatchrite or repashy super hatch or perlite, all ov the above will need wetting then put into a cloth and squesed together till only a few drops ov water drop out, 

I check my eggs every two weeks( remove mouldy ones)

I don't use any water in the incubator tray 

The tubs will need some ventilation as to avoid to much water building up, 

Once the egg medium is wetted place in the tubs add the eggs and weight the hole lot and when it drops in weight Through the incubation period add some water to the medium till the weight is back up ( that's what u do ) others will do different methods.( Repashy superhatch goes a light colour when drying out ) 

And as for incubation temps and times it varies on if weather or not u put eggs into a diapause( a winter temp drop ) 
Or just leave at about 75f to 78f 
Times for hatching can be as early as 5 and a half months to 9 to possibly longer. 

Anybody please correct me if I am wrong 

Mark


----------



## kopstar

Breadgun said:


> Has anyone seen that E.ON engergy advert? They keep their chameleon in a 4ft long glas viv thats only 1ft tall.:gasp:
> 
> bit off topic but it's just been on:grin1:


I'm more worried about the price of their energy tariffs to be honest.


----------



## chameleonkev

chameleonkev said:


> Does anyone no if there is another meeting area at the show as I'm droping some chameleons of to somebody and arnt sure if I can do that at the show this time around


Anyone?


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

My other Ambilobe a tried to get him to fire up with no avail


----------



## MuJi

chameleonkev said:


> Anyone?



Doncaster exchange room facility for 18th November - CaptiveBred Reptile Forums, Reptile Classified, Forum


----------



## MuJi

jojothefirst said:


> Some kinyonia boehmei eggs
> Would love to here if people think they are fertile (they should be)
> image




Good luck with these:2thumb: A great species.


----------



## Craig050581

My blue bar Leo.


----------



## jojothefirst

MuJi said:


> Good luck with these:2thumb: A great species.


Thank you, they really are a great species. Very active and interesting personalitys.
One of the other females laid another 9 eggs today!


----------



## Craig050581

Hoping to be going to the donny show on Sunday! Is there many of you guys from on here going?


----------



## David V

Hi guys, quick question. Iv got a Jackson's chameleon in a zoo med flexarium but I don't really like it because of poor visibility. My local reptile shop has its own range of vivs and will make them to your requirements so I was thinking would he be ok in a wooden viv 2x3x1.5 (lxhxd) If I had 4 vents at the top and 4 at the bottom?


----------



## Chameleoco

jojothefirst said:


> Thank you, they really are a great species. Very active and interesting personalitys.
> One of the other females laid another 9 eggs today!
> 
> 
> image



these look like they have a higher chance of being fertile than the other ones you posted a pic of:2thumb:

good luck with them dude


----------



## kelv1892

David V said:


> Hi guys, quick question. Iv got a Jackson's chameleon in a zoo med flexarium but I don't really like it because of poor visibility. My local reptile shop has its own range of vivs and will make them to your requirements so I was thinking would he be ok in a wooden viv 2x3x1.5 (lxhxd) If I had 4 vents at the top and 4 at the bottom?


The ones from Muji are the way forward mate, have a look on their website *www.chameleonworldmuji.co.uk*

They look the bollocks like :no1:


----------



## jojothefirst

Chameleoco said:


> these look like they have a higher chance of being fertile than the other ones you posted a pic of:2thumb:
> 
> good luck with them dude


Cheers Jamie.
They were mated at the same time so hopefully because the gestation on both females was almost identical that might indicate both clutches are fertile. I guess We shall see in a few weeks.


----------



## jojothefirst

kelv1892 said:


> The ones from Muji are the way forward mate, have a look on their website *www.chameleonworldmuji.co.uk*
> 
> They look the bollocks like :no1:



^^^^^^^^^^^
What he said.
The visibility on them is a million times better than the flexariums


----------



## David V

kelv1892 said:


> The ones from Muji are the way forward mate, have a look on their website *www.chameleonworldmuji.co.uk*
> 
> They look the bollocks like :no1:


Cheers mate I quite like the hydroflow ones anybody got one?


----------



## kelv1892

David V said:


> Cheers mate I quite like the hydroflow ones anybody got one?


Havnt got one but i want one!!!

Im looking to get a nosy be next year so might get one then


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

From this at rest 








To this fired up 









I love how he a blue bar and red barred when fired lol


----------



## loulou1980

could anyone give me some advice please i have a female ambilobie panther chameleon who is gravid and will be due to lay eggs anytime soon iv been advised to not disturb her while she is doing this but my concern is i go into her viv daily to mist her and to feed her and clean the bottom of her viv after each misting to prevent bacteria growing as i keep the bottom of the viv empty with no substrate, what i am wondering is will it still be ok to do this while she is laying her eggs??? many thanks for any advice


----------



## colinm

Have you got a lay box in there?


----------



## loulou1980

*lay box*

hi yes iv put in something for her to lay her eggs in


----------



## Chameleoco

Parsonii Viv done :2thumb:


----------



## kelv1892

Chameleoco said:


> Parsonii Viv done :2thumb:


Nice :no1: what u got on the bottom of the Viv their mate?


----------



## Chameleoco

it is a flower bed,made from a wood frame sheeted out then with a layer of hydro balls,mesh then organic soil so the live plants will thrive :2thumb:


----------



## dougg

i was looking into getting a yemen chameleon and was just doing a bit of research before i get one so was just looking for some tips and helpful info


----------



## Chameleoco

dougg said:


> i was looking into getting a yemen chameleon and was just doing a bit of research before i get one so was just looking for some tips and helpful info


Chameleon Forums


----------



## kelv1892

Chameleoco said:


> it is a flower bed,made from a wood frame sheeted out then with a layer of hydro balls,mesh then organic soil so the live plants will thrive :2thumb:


Looks smart mate, how does that work with drainage and bacteria build up? Thought substrate was a no no in the Cham keeping world? Or is it a case of its ok if it's meshed in??


----------



## Chameleoco

Its an eco system with springtails & so forth, the hydro balls act as the drainage,substrate is a problem in small enclosures but this is 1.2metre squared and most of the floor is filled with plants also cup feeding is a good idea when using eco systems:2thumb:


----------



## kelv1892

Chameleoco said:


> Its an eco system with springtails & so forth, the hydro balls act as the drainage,substrate is a problem in small enclosures but this is 1.2metre squared and most of the floor is filled with plants also cup feeding is a good idea when using eco systems:2thumb:


Smart arse!!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## loulou1980

*liquid calcium???*

iv been advised to give my gravid female liquid calcium, does anyone know how often this should be?


----------



## Terrii

*health section?*

hey guys at one point there was a health query thread in here I can't remember it's name, does anybody know?


----------



## Terrii

*Shedding?*

Hey, Our 2 year old (ish) Panther cham Buddy hasn't shed in ages.. I was just wondering how often they are supposed to shed at this age, and how much he should be eating? is it just us panicking?

It seems he hardly eats at all, (we have been through the whole weaning him off different foods thing, mixing his feeders all the time) but it literally seems he hasn't eaten anything with legs, i.e roaches, locusts and crickets for about five months... basically all he will eat is worms of various types and even then he will only have like one, maybe two. morios, wax worms (as a treat) mealworms.. and pachnodas. I am just worried these don't have the right nutrients for him because they are unlikely to eat our gutload, apart from the mealworms, but then we would be giving him so many mealworms i'd be worried about impaction. (Read a ridiculous amount of contrasting views on that one but I'd rather be safe than sorry) 

We have taken him to the vets, checked faecals and had x rays done and all came back okay. He seems fine in himself, but whats with the no shed thing? and I genuinely don't think even the starving him until he eats legged feeders will work, he isn't stupid he knows we have them, he'll probably starve himself to death!.

Also, I think he looks pretty skinny tbh, and a bit weak but his weight is apparently okay according to the vet and when we've weighed him? and he was more than feisty when the vet tried to open his mouth. 

We have got to the point where the only thing we can think of doing is syringe feeding him munched up bugs... but this wont help us in the long term.??

Any ideas?

Im currently filling out the health questionnaire thing i.e cage size etc etc.


----------



## Terrii

*Kaizer next door?*

This might also be a stupid question but it's only just come to me, might he be stressed due to being housed in a viv next to a juvenile male? Can they sense eachother in that way and will it stress him out enough to not shed/eat? They almost never see eachother, we try our best to hide them from eachother... :/ 
literally grasping at straws now.

Just to clarify I did not mean in the same viv! lol. Different but next door to eachother (due to plugs sockets)


----------



## Bradley

Terrii said:


> This might also be a stupid question but it's only just come to me, might he be stressed due to being housed in a viv next to a juvenile male? Can they sense eachother in that way and will it stress him out enough to not shed/eat? They almost never see eachother, we try our best to hide them from eachother... :/
> literally grasping at straws now.
> 
> Just to clarify I did not mean in the same viv! lol. Different but next door to eachother (due to plugs sockets)


Aslong as they have no visual contact it shouldnt be affecting him in any way


----------



## thrashback90

My panther has started climbing on the mesh and hanging right under his basking bulb, is this a hint i need to start upping the basking temp or is it just something im gonna need to try stop somehow? basking temp is about 86 degrees, when he does it he shades the stat probe as well so that's gonna make things twice as hot


----------



## Bexzini

thrashback90 said:


> My panther has started climbing on the mesh and hanging right under his basking bulb, is this a hint i need to start upping the basking temp or is it just something im gonna need to try stop somehow? basking temp is about 86 degrees, when he does it he shades the stat probe as well so that's gonna make things twice as hot


What is the basking temperature in the enclosure?


----------



## thrashback90

thrashback90 said:


> My panther has started climbing on the mesh and hanging right under his basking bulb, is this a hint i need to start upping the basking temp or is it just something im gonna need to try stop somehow? basking temp is about 86 degrees, when he does it he shades the stat probe as well so that's gonna make things twice as hot


:2thumb:


----------



## kopstar

thrashback90 said:


> My panther has started climbing on the mesh and hanging right under his basking bulb, is this a hint i need to start upping the basking temp or is it just something im gonna need to try stop somehow? basking temp is about 86 degrees, when he does it he shades the stat probe as well so that's gonna make things twice as hot


You need to move the probe so that it can't be affected by the movement of the chameleon. I have my probes outside the enclosure calibrated to a thermometer inside.


----------



## Bexzini

thrashback90 said:


> :2thumb:


Lmao my bad...


----------



## Kamuro

Hey folks

Just a quick question, I built this viv earlier this year, its living quarters are 700mm x 600mm x 1000mm (28"x23"x38") WxDxH....I would need to make several changes from is original usage/concept, eg remove the glass doors & put a mesh front on it & change the decor to more suitable ect...but would it be an accepetable size for a Yemen?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Kamuro said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Just a quick question, I built this viv earlier this year, its living quarters are 700mm x 600mm x 1000mm (28"x23"x38") WxDxH....I would need to make several changes from is original usage/concept, eg remove the glass doors & put a mesh front on it & change the decor to more suitable ect...but would it be an accepetable size for a Yemen?
> image


Male or female? : victory:


----------



## Kamuro

not really sure as im new to herps..maybe a male? (wouldnt mind either though)


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Kamuro said:


> not really sure as im new to herps..maybe a male? (wouldnt mind either though)


Would be ample for a female proving you change the glass for mesh. Bit to small for a male : victory:


----------



## Kamuro

cool, thnks for the info


----------



## stalincat

Kamuro said:


> not really sure as im new to herps..maybe a male? (wouldnt mind either though)


my Yemen girl's enclosure is approx that sie. She is 10 months old, very big=) She seems happy there. My wee boy is tiny at the moment, but his house adult will be at least 120cm tall


----------



## kopstar

I've made a start on the new drainage system for the large reptibreeze. I'm using the same type of table as last time but have bought a low profile 700 x 700 shower tray as a base for the reptibreeze. I've measured and know the reptibreeze will sit nicely on top of the tray.

Table top with hole(s) cut spot the change of plan!










I managed to find a 90mm waste for the shower tray that had a screw off base on the trap, this allows water to flow straight through.










I had to cut off the side extension for the waste. This isn't a problem as the water flows out of a smaller diameter hole through the middle of the waste.










Waste now sealed onto the shower tray. You can see how the water will drain through into a catch tank below.


















Finally on the table top now assembled with a view underneath to show drainage out.


















Next stage will be the strip down of the reptibreeze, full clean down and reassembly with a new planted set up. I'm also relocating the enclosure in the same room.

I'll follow up when I complete it but I'll leave it a week for the sealant to dry.


----------



## colinm

One of my B.transvaalense males.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

colinm said:


> One of my B.transvaalense males.
> 
> image


Aw so cute!


----------



## simonandjoni

Here is a couple of pictures of my blue bar ambilobe "colin" hes 10 months old

This is him when i first got him at 8 weeks and now at 10 months old










Sleeping










And a picture taken today just starting to shed


----------



## kelv1892

kopstar said:


> I've made a start on the new drainage system for the large reptibreeze. I'm using the same type of table as last time but have bought a low profile 700 x 700 shower tray as a base for the reptibreeze. I've measured and know the reptibreeze will sit nicely on top of the tray.
> 
> Table top with hole(s) cut spot the change of plan!
> 
> image
> 
> I managed to find a 90mm waste for the shower tray that had a screw off base on the trap, this allows water to flow straight through.
> 
> image
> 
> I had to cut off the side extension for the waste. This isn't a problem as the water flows out of a smaller diameter hole through the middle of the waste.
> 
> image
> 
> Waste now sealed onto the shower tray. You can see how the water will drain through into a catch tank below.
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Finally on the table top now assembled with a view underneath to show drainage out.
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Next stage will be the strip down of the reptibreeze, full clean down and reassembly with a new planted set up. I'm also relocating the enclosure in the same room.
> 
> I'll follow up when I complete it but I'll leave it a week for the sealant to dry.


Looking really good mate, cracking little DIY drainage setup. :2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

colinm said:


> One of my B.transvaalense males.
> 
> image


Love this species. Definitely something I would have like to work with had things not turned out the way they did. 

Im sad to be out of the hobby, but filling my spare time with restoring an old 12 string guitar back to its original glory, so it takes my mind off things!


----------



## kopstar

kelv1892 said:


> Looking really good mate, cracking little DIY drainage setup. :2thumb:


I've been playing about with the potential set up this morning.


----------



## colinm

benton1576 said:


> Love this species. Definitely something I would have like to work with had things not turned out the way they did.
> 
> Im sad to be out of the hobby, but filling my spare time with restoring an old 12 string guitar back to its original glory, so it takes my mind off things!


Give it a go .Bradypodions are lovely chameleons.I think they are really overlooked.


----------



## kelv1892

benton1576 said:


> Love this species. Definitely something I would have like to work with had things not turned out the way they did.
> 
> Im sad to be out of the hobby, but filling my spare time with restoring an old 12 string guitar back to its original glory, so it takes my mind off things!


At least you can't cross breed 12 string guitars!!:lol2:


----------



## leighlian-x

What supplements do you all use and how often?


----------



## Craig050581

leighlian-x said:


> What supplements do you all use and how often?


We've just gone on to repashy. Been on it for about 3-4 weeks now and the colours seem alot better on both our female & male.


----------



## kelv1892

leighlian-x said:


> What supplements do you all use and how often?


Repti calcium without d3 every feed, repti calcium with d3 one a week and reptivite without d3 once a fortnight :no1:


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Kopstar inspired me to do a reshuffle lol

















Mark


----------



## pippin9050

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> Kopstar inspired me to do a reshuffle lol
> image
> image
> 
> Mark


looking good!


----------



## David V

Does anyone else have a chameleon with a strict bedtime routine?
My cham gets up at 6.30 and goes to sleep at 6.30. I had him out for a warm shower and as I turned off the shower and walked him back to his enclosure he fell asleep on my hand and now he doesn't want to climb off lol


----------



## Cornzz

How should I be supplementing my baby nosy be's crickets? He has a 12% t5 so I have been told to be careful :S


----------



## ch5

Breadgun said:


> Has anyone seen that E.ON engergy advert? They keep their chameleon in a 4ft long glas viv thats only 1ft tall.:gasp:
> 
> bit off topic but it's just been on:grin1:


Is that the one where the chameleon has severely curved limbs?


----------



## benton1576

kelv1892 said:


> At least you can't cross breed 12 string guitars!!:lol2:


I dont know about that mate, Ive already changed the fretboard inlays from cheap plastic to real mother of pearl so its technically a mutt now as its not original! :lol2:

Now, do I veneer it in quilted maple to make it extra special, or change the top completely for a nice solid spruce to make the tone resonate extra nice.....:whistling2:

Totally off topic by the way but the only thing I can add to this thread now.


----------



## jojothefirst

benton1576 said:


> I dont know about that mate, Ive already changed the fretboard inlays from cheap plastic to real mother of pearl so its technically a mutt now as its not original! :lol2:
> 
> Now, do I veneer it in quilted maple to make it extra special, or change the top completely for a nice solid spruce to make the tone resonate extra nice.....:whistling2:
> 
> Totally off topic by the way but the only thing I can add to this thread now.


If your happy to, you can contribute by telling me the method you used to incubate your panther eggs and the percentage of eggs you successfully hatched with it:mf_dribble:
I remember seeing you post it before but it was awhile ago. I think you used a gradual increase and hatched them in around 5 months but cant remember what temps and when to increase.


----------



## jojothefirst

ch5 said:


> Is that the one where the chameleon has severely curved limbs?


Just had a look at it. His front leg does look like MBD. 
Here is the advert 
E.ON Best Deal For You New TV Advert -- Featuring 'Ho Hey' by The Lumineers - YouTube


----------



## benton1576

jojothefirst said:


> If your happy to, you can contribute by telling me the method you used to incubate your panther eggs and the percentage of eggs you successfully hatched with it:mf_dribble:
> I remember seeing you post it before but it was awhile ago. I think you used a gradual increase and hatched them in around 5 months but cant remember what temps and when to increase.


Sure. I diapause them at room temp for a month. Then into the incubator at 24c. Thats all there is to it. I have 100% hatch rate so far, apart from the ones that were infertile but they become apparent during diapause. Usually takes around 5-6 months once in the incubator.

Also, mine is just a homemade incubator using a polybox, some heat cable and a heat mat, all attached to a thermostat. I have bars running across inside to raise the egg boxes off the heat mat, thus ensuring the the ambient temps are maintained. I incubate in vermiculite inside a small box (the same ones you get with silkworm colony from   - Home Page ). My vermiculite is moist to the point that a tiny drop of water comes out when squeezed.


----------



## jojothefirst

benton1576 said:


> Sure. I diapause them at room temp for a month. Then into the incubator at 24c. Thats all there is to it. I have 100% hatch rate so far, apart from the ones that were infertile but they become apparent during diapause. Usually takes around 5-6 months once in the incubator.
> 
> Also, mine is just a homemade incubator using a polybox, some heat cable and a heat mat, all attached to a thermostat. I have bars running across inside to raise the egg boxes off the heat mat, thus ensuring the the ambient temps are maintained. I incubate in vermiculite inside a small box (the same ones you get with silkworm colony from * - Home Page ). My vermiculite is moist to the point that a tiny drop of water comes out when squeezed.


Cool, thank you. Sound relatively straight forward.
What type of box do you use. I couldn't see any from the link.
With veiled eggs I have tried cricket tubs, sandwich boxes with holes in lid, containers like the ones you get from Chinese take away with holes in lids and iv not been 100% happy with any. Not sure if they provide enough air circulation or if water from the lids had dripped back on some of the eggs.


----------



## Cornzz

Cornzz said:


> How should I be supplementing my baby nosy be's crickets? He has a 12% t5 so I have been told to be careful :S


Hoody? C'mon guys, you could be leaving a poor, innocent little Cham to get a serious mbd while y'all be talking about crossbreeding guitars....


----------



## jojothefirst

Cornzz said:


> Hoody? C'mon guys, you could be leaving a poor, innocent little Cham to get a serious mbd while y'all be talking about crossbreeding guitars....


Lol, 
To be fair though, there is a search feature which will find you the answer. But most recommend calcium without d3 every feed, calcium with d3 twice a month and a multi vitamin once a month. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Blick

Morning all,

I have a 2yr old female Yemen and am thinking of breeding her in the new year. It's such a shame to see her laying eggs every few months, only for them to be infertile!

It'd be good to pass her genes on, however I need a male in order to do so. Would any one close to UB9 be interested in 'lending' a suitable stud?!

They better be gentle with her, mind!

All the best,
David


----------



## Markyzee

Had my first panther cham hatch last night, I wasn't expecting them till January so came at a bit of a suprise.

So if you have any good tips let me know please il try and post some pics later 
And also what age is best to sex them and the best way to do it.


Thanks mark


----------



## Markyzee

As promised


----------



## Cornzz

jojothefirst said:


> Lol,
> To be fair though, there is a search feature which will find you the answer. But most recommend calcium without d3 every feed, calcium with d3 twice a month and a multi vitamin once a month.
> Hope this helps.


Fair point  except I've never really been able to work the search bar without getting completely irrelevant threads  anyway, could you possibly link me to pages of those supplements for sale as I don't get it really like the with or without d3, pretty please :blush: also guys I bought my baby "nosy be" chameleon about two months ago now and they told me it was a male, eating well and it was bred from a large line because the father is the biggest they have seen, anyway my first worry is that it came in its small plastic faunarium with the lid replaced with mesh and it was currently being kept in that but when I got home I found that it had a small cardboard rectangle stuck to the front and it says this:
Speciesanther
Latin name: nosy x ambilobe 
Date of birth:28/4/12

I was surprised at this as he told me it was a true nosy be, anyway I then saw on the back someone had written "nosy be lrg male line" so I don't know about that and I also have worries about it not being male (I won't be satisfied by a female) so here are some pics and I would also like to know if you think the setup looks okay and if he/she looks healthy. Thank you:no1:


















































































Spot the chameleon!:


----------



## stalincat

Wow! That's a beast of a vivarium! Must be a bastard to clean


----------



## Cornzz

stalincat said:


> Wow! That's a beast of a vivarium! Must be a bastard to clean


Haha cheers, I wanted it to look good if it were to have such a beautiful animal inside it :2thumb: haahaha too right, fortunately at the moment I am putting him back into his faunarium to eat and he only seems to poop in the faunarium :lol2:


----------



## chameleonkev

Cornzz said:


> Haha cheers, I wanted it to look good if it were to have such a beautiful animal inside it :2thumb: haahaha too right, fortunately at the moment I am putting him back into his faunarium to eat and he only seems to poop in the faunarium :lol2:


Well it's a female and do you have any ventilation in there? A few little holes isn't enought your Cham will more than likely end up with health issues if not


----------



## Cornzz

chameleonkev said:


> Well it's a female and do you have any ventilation in there? A few little holes isn't enought your Cham will more than likely end up with health issues if not


Yes, has extra mesh cutouts and extra vents to improve ventilation and thankyou


----------



## Cornzz

Any othe confirmation that this is intact a female before I message millenium reptiles?


----------



## Chameleoco

Cornzz said:


> Any othe confirmation that this is intact a female before I message millenium reptiles?



id say it is a boy.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Markyzee said:


> image
> image
> As promised



:flrt:


----------



## chameleonkev

Can anyone point tell me where to get some anti fungal cream to help with a thermal burn? My young female faly has a small burn on her stomach witch she must have gotten today while I was at work and don't see the use for a vets as she's not in any pain and still eats and drinks fine, I just want the cream to be on the safe side


----------



## XtremeReptiles

chameleonkev said:


> Can anyone point tell me where to get some anti fungal cream to help with a thermal burn? My young female faly has a small burn on her stomach witch she must have gotten today while I was at work and don't see the use for a vets as she's not in any pain and still eats and drinks fine, I just want the cream to be on the safe side


How bad is the burn, as if its not that bad then surely i will go once she has shed? : victory:


----------



## chameleonkev

I'm not sure if it wil go, it's about a 15mm circle, a cream is worth getting an keeping it for anyone future problems to


----------



## XtremeReptiles

chameleonkev said:


> I'm not sure if it wil go, it's about a 15mm circle, a cream is worth getting an keeping it for anyone future problems to


In that case i have heard savlon is pretty good stuff for cuts and burns : victory:


----------



## benton1576

Cornzz said:


> Any othe confirmation that this is intact a female before I message millenium reptiles?


Id say its very pretty female judging by how narrow the tail base is and the fact that at that size it should have more colouration.


----------



## benton1576

XtremeReptiles said:


> In that case i have heard savlon is pretty good stuff for cuts and burns : victory:


Id be wary of using savlon as its quite oily and could make it worse. You need to find out how she got the burn, eliminate the possibility of it happening again and leave it to come out when she sheds. just keep it clean and if it starts to look infected speak to a qualified reptile vet and ask their advise on what the best product would be.


----------



## Chameleoco

chameleonkev said:


> Can anyone point tell me where to get some anti fungal cream to help with a thermal burn? My young female faly has a small burn on her stomach witch she must have gotten today while I was at work and don't see the use for a vets as she's not in any pain and still eats and drinks fine, I just want the cream to be on the safe side



Flamazine is a good product its silversulfadiazene based product good for burns,it can only be prescribed by a vet.


----------



## Cornzz

benton1576 said:


> Id say its very pretty female judging by how narrow the tail base is and the fact that at that size it should have more colouration.





Chameleoco said:


> id say it is a boy.


Cheers guys, lee said that if I send him photos he will happily confirm the sex and replace it if he says female although I hardly trust him anymore, so chameleoco I know that you are a large scale breeder and am unsure about how much Benton knows but I think female and someone before said female so are you certain that its male?


----------



## Chameleoco

If it was sold to you as a Nosy be then i would say there is 75% chance its a male as it is showing blue on its head and yellow markings coming through which are traits of nosy be, but then you do get colourful females,i would leave it a few weeks tbh to be 100% sure.
cheers
Jamie


----------



## kelv1892

Just got some fruit grubs yesterday, Jesus they have a nasty nip! I was screaming like a girl when it latched onto my finger :lol2:

He seemed to love em tho.


----------



## benton1576

Cornzz said:


> Cheers guys, lee said that if I send him photos he will happily confirm the sex and replace it if he says female although I hardly trust him anymore, so chameleoco I know that you are a large scale breeder and am unsure about how much Benton knows but I think female and someone before said female so are you certain that its male?


Your unsure how much I know? Lol. I guess Ive been away too long :/ Jamie knows his stuff without a doubt, but I stick by saying its a female. Like Jamie said though, give it a few weeks as its still early days.


----------



## Cornzz

benton1576 said:


> Your unsure how much I know? Lol. I guess Ive been away too long :/ Jamie knows his stuff without a doubt, but I stick by saying its a female. Like Jamie said though, give it a few weeks as its still early days.


Haha sorry, I do trust you as I have been through the thread although I knew for a fact that chameleoco has a website and is frequently breeding and selling chams but I have no clue as to the scale of which you keep and breed, anyway I have posted the same pics on the chameleon forums and two people replied with pretty female so I guess it is going back to life in millenium reptiles :devil:


----------



## benton1576

Cornzz said:


> Haha sorry, I do trust you as I have been through the thread although I knew for a fact that chameleoco has a website and is frequently breeding and selling chams but I have no clue as to the scale of which you keep and breed, anyway I have posted the same pics on the chameleon forums and two people replied with pretty female so I guess it is going back to life in millenium reptiles :devil:


No worries buddy, Ive been away for a while now and theres a lot of new members here too! Its hard to tell when theyre this young, but at the size of it, I would like to see more colour if it was a male. The tail base does look very narrow too, unlike that of a male which would normally be a lot thicker and taper more. Perhaps you could take a few more pics of the tail for us. A good side on shot would be perfect!


----------



## Chameleoco

some pictures of it fired up would help,you do get babies that can be a nightmare to sex sometimes you do get a herm lookalike lol;-0


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> some pictures of it fired up would help,you do get babies that can be a nightmare to sex sometimes you do get a herm lookalike lol;-0


Agreed! I have a Masoala here that Im a bit unsure of. Sometimes I think male, other days I think female! lol


----------



## kelv1892

benton1576 said:


> Your unsure how much I know? Lol. I guess Ive been away too long :/ Jamie knows his stuff without a doubt, but I stick by saying its a female. Like Jamie said though, give it a few weeks as its still early days.


Ha ha stick to your guitars now mate!! Your so yesterday's news :lol2:


----------



## benton1576

kelv1892 said:


> Ha ha stick to your guitars now mate!! Your so yesterday's news :lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:. Cheeky bugger! :lol2:


----------



## benton1576

Mark Benton. The Kill. - YouTube

:2thumb:


----------



## Cornzz

benton1576 said:


> No worries buddy, Ive been away for a while now and theres a lot of new members here too! Its hard to tell when theyre this young, but at the size of it, I would like to see more colour if it was a male. The tail base does look very narrow too, unlike that of a male which would normally be a lot thicker and taper more. Perhaps you could take a few more pics of the tail for us. A good side on shot would be perfect!


 haha I thought it looked female as I said but I will try and take some more pics!



Chameleoco said:


> some pictures of it fired up would help,you do get babies that can be a nightmare to sex sometimes you do get a herm lookalike lol;-0


Hahahaha what would it look like fired up? I thought that was fired up as it was bright but is it fired up when it has more bands?: victory:


----------



## benton1576

Cornzz said:


> haha I thought it looked female as I said but I will try and take some more pics!
> 
> 
> Hahahaha what would it look like fired up? I thought that was fired up as it was bright but is it fired up when it has more bands?: victory:


Fired up is when they see themselves in the mirror or see another chameleon, puff themselves up and display vivid colouration to try to scare the other away. It may not happen just yet being such a young Cham but some are a little more aggressive than others, even at that age.

The best indicator would be the tail base at this age. Trying to determine sex by colour alone is very difficult as they can display such an array of different colours and often fool us into thinking theyre something different. Of course, theres always the Hermo lookalikes too that really get your brain ticking! :lol2:


----------



## Cornzz

benton1576 said:


> Fired up is when they see themselves in the mirror or see another chameleon, puff themselves up and display vivid colouration to try to scare the other away. It may not happen just yet being such a young Cham but some are a little more aggressive than others, even at that age.
> 
> The best indicator would be the tail base at this age. Trying to determine sex by colour alone is very difficult as they can display such an array of different colours and often fool us into thinking theyre something different. Of course, theres always the Hermo lookalikes too that really get your brain ticking! :lol2:


Oooooohhhh I get it now thanks! Here are some more pics;


























































































Ta da! Any good?


----------



## benton1576

Guys, Im having to rehome my 13cm SCL 3 year old Mediterranean Spur Thigh Tortoise due to moving home. I dont have papers anymore as these were lost so no money can exchange hands for him. I would like £175 for his 3' vivarium with stand and accessories though....:whistling2:


----------



## benton1576

Cornzz said:


> Oooooohhhh I get it now thanks! Here are some more pics;
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> Ta da! Any good?


Thats perfect. Im 99% confident you have a female there. I very very pretty female too may I add! Shes worth keeping mate. Females can be equally as beautiful as males.


----------



## Chameleoco

yes those are better pics,think Mark maybe right:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Chameleoco

just goes to show girls do get some nice colours:2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> just goes to show girls do get some nice colours:2thumb:


Some girls are just stunning. She is one of the best Ive seen Jamie. How the heck do you get hold of such stunning Chams you jammy git! :lol2:

My Female Faly holdback from Storm is amazing too. Ill try get some pics of her tomorrow when I dig my camera out.


----------



## Chameleoco

benton1576 said:


> Some girls are just stunning. She is one of the best Ive seen Jamie. How the heck do you get hold of such stunning Chams you jammy git! :lol2:
> 
> My Female Faly holdback from Storm is amazing too. Ill try get some pics of her tomorrow when I dig my camera out.





:lol2:she is from Screamelons she is one of my Nosy Be girl's this pic doesn't do her justice either:2thumb:


----------



## MuJi

Chameleoco said:


> :lol2:she is from Screamelons she is one of my Nosy Be girl's this pic doesn't do her justice either:2thumb:


wow she's stunning I had one just like that lol


----------



## Chameleoco

MuJi said:


> wow she's stunning I had one just like that lol


lol yup this is sis to the one you gave me:2thumb:


----------



## MuJi

they certainly throw a lot of mauve amongst them, gona be fun sexing offspring lol


----------



## Chameleoco

yh not wrong there dude:2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

the red bar screamer babies are coming on now:2thumb:& the sire Amnesia:mf_dribble:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Chameleoco said:


> the red bar screamer babies are coming on now:2thumb:& the sire Amnesia:mf_dribble:


Gorgeous! And the red one is saying "hiya" :lol2:


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

My Fubar in his free range 


























Hope you like them 

Mark


----------



## Oski1

Nice where was he from mate?


----------



## Chameleoco

Oski1 said:


> Nice where was he from mate?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> he's a Jaws offspring:2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> My Fubar in his free range
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Hope you like them
> 
> Mark


He a stunner, and almost got the H bar from Jaws. Jamie has produced some very nice Ambilobe. Id love to see the outcome of a mix between Chameleoco jaws line and Muji Mr Jingles line. They would be insane!!!


----------



## Chameleoco

benton1576 said:


> He a stunner, and almost got the H bar from Jaws. Jamie has produced some very nice Ambilobe. Id love to see the outcome of a mix between Chameleoco jaws line and Muji Mr Jingles line. They would be insane!!!


lol we had a female from julian a few yr back this one of our offspring from that line hes called Flash and he belongs to a customer of ours ;-0


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

I have got egg cookings with a female from Jamie and my male from Muji
Hear hi He is lol 









Yes Jamie he is from the jaws line I also have another male and female from you lol Fubar 

Benton thanks mate he my favourite at the moment can't wait for my eggs to hatch out 

Mark


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> just goes to show girls do get some nice colours:2thumb:


The female I brought of you 6 months back shows slight blues and also slight green baring she's crazy, I will try post some pics later and I don't no how much truth there is in this as I've never researched it but I've spoke to a couple of people who say the blues are known mainly on either virgin females or females that have not yet laid eggs, I forget witch but maybe someone else may no


----------



## Chameleoco

chameleonkev said:


> The female I brought of you 6 months back shows slight blues and also slight green baring she's crazy, I will try post some pics later and I don't no how much truth there is in this as I've never researched it but I've spoke to a couple of people who say the blues are known mainly on either virgin females or females that have not yet laid eggs, I forget witch but maybe someone else may no



cool,the picture of the female nosy be i posted has laid around 4 clutches :2thumb:


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> cool,the picture of the female nosy be i posted has laid around 4 clutches :2thumb:


There Carnt be much in it then, like I say I've never read it anywhere just been told it


----------



## benton1576

Chameleoco said:


> lol we had a female from julian a few yr back this one of our offspring from that line hes called Flash and he belongs to a customer of ours ;-0


Amazing! :mf_dribble:


----------



## nads

Update on Midge,nearly 9 months..He bit me 3 times to get this shot!!




























Vicky


----------



## XtremeReptiles

A quick snap of some of my chams

My 7yr female yemen









4months old red bar ambilobe female from muji, she is surprisingly friendly :flrt:









And of course the male red bar ambilobe (george)


----------



## David V

nads said:


> Update on Midge,nearly 9 months..He bit me 3 times to get this shot!!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Vicky


WOW that is the nicest chameleon iv ever seen hands down, stunning !


----------



## benton1576

nads said:


> Update on Midge,nearly 9 months..He bit me 3 times to get this shot!!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Vicky


If Id known they would turn out this good, Id have kept them all!!! He is amazing Vicky and clearly very healthy. Im loving how white he gets, just like his dad did. :flrt:

I hope you dont mind but I just posted this pic on the Chameleon forums to show the US the standard of Faly in the UK!


----------



## nads

benton1576 said:


> If Id known they would turn out this good, Id have kept them all!!! He is amazing Vicky and clearly very healthy. Im loving how white he gets, just like his dad did. :flrt:


 He is stunning Mark,still very small,but a huge attitude.He eats like a horse,so plenty of growing to do..Would love to see pic's of his siblings:2thumb:

Vicky x


----------



## benton1576

nads said:


> He is stunning Mark,still very small,but a huge attitude.He eats like a horse,so plenty of growing to do..Would love to see pic's of his siblings:2thumb:
> 
> Vicky x


Id love to see pics of them too! theres only 3 of these males in the whole of the UK!!!

He will have a growth spurt at some stage. Ive never seen a huge Faly though, theyre usually a bit smaller than the norm from what Ive seen although not as small as these guys! lol. Still, they will catch up one day, mark my words. :2thumb:


----------



## Oski1

nads said:


> Update on Midge,nearly 9 months..He bit me 3 times to get this shot!!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Vicky


Cracking!!:2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

guess who?:2thumb:


----------



## rsklReptiles

Has anyone got any pics of the hydro flow cases from muji? There's no pics on the site 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chameleoco

:2thumb:


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> guess who?:2thumb:


Slash if that was his name I carnt remember lol


----------



## chameleonkev

nads said:


> Update on Midge,nearly 9 months..He bit me 3 times to get this shot!!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Vicky


Still evil then, my guy has chilled out now I rarely see blacks just a load of white and red rain


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> Still evil then, my guy has chilled out now I rarely see blacks just a load of white and red rain


So wheres the pics??? :bash:


----------



## benton1576

My Nosy Faly trio are back up for sale due to timewasters. You all know how stunning Faly are so dont miss out.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/918041-1-2-nosy-faly-panther.html


----------



## nads

benton1576 said:


> So wheres the pics??? :bash:


^^^THIS:whistling2:


----------



## rsklReptiles

Chameleoco said:


> :2thumb:


Nice one, think Boris may want a present soon 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bradley

Lost my baby male jacksons chameleon yesterday. He had an RI so I took him to the vets. They prescribed baytril and injected the firt dose so it would get into his system quicker. He died on the way home. i think the small size and the stress and shcok of the injection was just too much.


----------



## kelv1892

Bradley said:


> Lost my baby male jacksons chameleon yesterday. He had an RI so I took him to the vets. They prescribed baytril and injected the firt dose so it would get into his system quicker. He died on the way home. i think the small size and the stress and shcok of the injection was just too much.


Really sorry to hear about your loss mate, poor little thing:sad:


----------



## Chameleoco

Bradley said:


> Lost my baby male jacksons chameleon yesterday. He had an RI so I took him to the vets. They prescribed baytril and injected the firt dose so it would get into his system quicker. He died on the way home. i think the small size and the stress and shcok of the injection was just too much.



Sorry to hear this Bradley,had a funny feeling this would happen:bash:


----------



## kelv1892

Chameleoco said:


> guess who?:2thumb:


Amnesia??


----------



## Craig050581

Bradley sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## pippin9050

Bradley said:


> Lost my baby male jacksons chameleon yesterday. He had an RI so I took him to the vets. They prescribed baytril and injected the firt dose so it would get into his system quicker. He died on the way home. i think the small size and the stress and shcok of the injection was just too much.


 gutted for you.
are you going to get any more chameleons?


----------



## Bradley

pippin9050 said:


> gutted for you.
> are you going to get any more chameleons?


I am going to wait untill the new year and save up some money. I think I may get a p[air of nosey be and breed them. There are not many panther breeders down south near me at the moment. Thats just a plan though. im going to wait and get something I really want but i can never stray away from chameleons! I have thought about other lizards but these dont compare to anyything else. I don't think i will be getting another jacksons though unless well established and CB.


----------



## pippin9050

good for you!
but that has seemed to be a problem with many jacksons babies dieng and is meant to be hard to keep alive and that juvinile onwards and cb is the way to go!


----------



## benton1576

Sorry to hear you lost your Jacksons mate. 

Veileds and Panthers are the way forward mate. A lot hardier and better to look at IMO.


----------



## kopstar

Sorry to hear about your Jackson's Bradley.


----------



## Bradley

Thanks for all the kind words. Its a shame he didnt make it, would have loved to have bred them. They are certainly hard to raise compared to yemens and panthers!


----------



## leighlian-x

I have a nosey mitsio and I'm guessing shes female, she doesnt show much colour just beiges and a slight hint of red/orange. I know females can be duller but any ideas on what she might turn out like? I love her as she is anyways :flrt:


----------



## benton1576

leighlian-x said:


> I have a nosey mitsio and I'm guessing shes female, she doesnt show much colour just beiges and a slight hint of red/orange. I know females can be duller but any ideas on what she might turn out like? I love her as she is anyways :flrt:


Put some pics on so we can see. Some females are very pretty! Where did you get Nosy Mitsio from?


----------



## leighlian-x

benton1576 said:


> Put some pics on so we can see. Some females are very pretty! Where did you get Nosy Mitsio from?


The shop! x










Not the best colour pic really, shes not so keen on cameras haha!


----------



## leighlian-x




----------



## XtremeReptiles

leighlian-x said:


> image


Deffo a female there and very pretty one at that! :2thumb:


----------



## leighlian-x

XtremeReptiles said:


> Deffo a female there and very pretty one at that! :2thumb:


Knew it  I do love her!


----------



## XtremeReptiles

leighlian-x said:


> Knew it  I do love her!


Here is a pic of my ambilobe female:








She is such an amazing cham so tame will run out on my hand and take food from my hand also. Females are beautiful in there own way, she is only young (4months old) but will be bred to this boy when older!


----------



## leighlian-x

XtremeReptiles said:


> Here is a pic of my ambilobe female:
> image
> She is such an amazing cham so tame will run out on my hand and take food from my hand also. Females are beautiful in there own way, she is only young (4months old) but will be bred to this boy when older!
> 
> image


She's gorgeous! I do like ambilobes! Not sure about breeding mine really I just fell in love with her!


----------



## benton1576

Shes defo female. She wont get anymore colour than this, but will show a nice variety of different shades. I love the female gravid colouration. Black with bright orange lateral lines! Always best to see it when you know they have fertile eggs too....lol


----------



## leighlian-x

benton1576 said:


> Shes defo female. She wont get anymore colour than this, but will show a nice variety of different shades. I love the female gravid colouration. Black with bright orange lateral lines! Always best to see it when you know they have fertile eggs too....lol


 
She does have a nice orangey coral tone sometimes too  she always licks me aha


----------



## benton1576

leighlian-x said:


> She does have a nice orangey coral tone sometimes too  she always licks me aha


Your lucky to have such a friendly female, All the ones Ive ever had were pure evil! lol


----------



## leighlian-x

benton1576 said:


> Your lucky to have such a friendly female, All the ones Ive ever had were pure evil! lol


I have to be nice when getting her out as can sometimes scare her a little bit but shes lovely! At the shop she was at the front trying to get out so I handled her and had to have her!


----------



## stan1

my new panther cham lovely lil fella  very happy with him. not the best pictures because of my camera! 



































will try get some better pictures soon 
:2thumb:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

stan1 said:


> my new panther cham lovely lil fella  very happy with him. not the best pictures because of my camera!
> 
> 
> image]image[/URL]
> image
> image
> image
> 
> will try get some better pictures soon
> :2thumb:


So cute!!


----------



## stan1

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> So cute!!


thanks!


----------



## loulou1980

*new panther chameleon eggs*

hi could anyone give me some advice my panther chameleon has laid her first clutch of eggs 29 in total, i have placed them in an exo terra incubator and set the temp to 25c on incubator but reads ar 23c inside as there is a 2 degree differance with these, but it keeps fluctuating from the set temp of 23c to 21c before the fan kicks in to heat back upto the set temp of 23c, is this ok for the eggs?? also if anyone could advise me on what the temps should be at to have best success rate i would be very greatfull of any help and advice given as this is my first time breeding.many thanks :2thumb:


----------



## stan1

Good luck with your clutch!!


----------



## loulou1980

thank you dont suppose you can help out with my previous message : victory:


----------



## Bradley

stan1 said:


> Good luck with your clutch!!


Where did he/she come from?


----------



## loulou1980

does anyone know what the best temp for the incubator should be for my panther chameleon eggs? she has laid 29


----------



## kopstar

Does anybody supplement preformed vitamin A for their chams? If so what do you use and how often?


----------



## stan1

Bradley said:


> Where did he/she come from?


Hi bradley I'm pritty sure its a boy, and I got him from ambi on this site! 

Sorry I can't help loulou


----------



## pippin9050

same person as me!
getting my new one on tuesday doing a swap for my female!


----------



## loulou1980

*vitain A*

i gutload my crickets with tropical fish flakes before feeding to my chameleons as this has vitamin A in . hope this helps: victory:


----------



## loulou1980

ok thanx stan:2thumb:


----------



## stan1

pippin9050 said:


> same person as me!
> getting my new one on tuesday doing a swap for my female!


I remember you saying, I was gutted I couldn't reli aford a pair with it being christmas think ill be visiting him shortly after thou if he has more!


----------



## XtremeReptiles

loulou1980 said:


> ok thanx stan:2thumb:


Can't believe know one has answered your question about incubation temps, i have a friend that breeds panthers and the most successful temps he has found are 76-78f : victory:


----------



## benton1576

loulou1980 said:


> i gutload my crickets with tropical fish flakes before feeding to my chameleons as this has vitamin A in . hope this helps: victory:


Too much protein, it will cause gout. Feed the crix more greens, especially dandilion greens, rocket. Theyre full of Vits and phos to calcium ratio is probably the best your gonna get from gutloading.


----------



## benton1576

Google search will find almost any information you need about anything!

Also, without wanting to sound arrogant or disrespectful, why are you breeding Chameleons without researching all the info you need beforehand?


----------



## kopstar

Does anyone utilise preformed vitamin A supplements and if so what source and how often? Is it only wise to use as treatment for diagnosed hypovitaminosis?


----------



## benton1576

kopstar said:


> Does anyone utilise preformed vitamin A supplements and if so what source and how often? Is it only wise to use as treatment for diagnosed hypovitaminosis?


Its best to up the vitamins in their diet slowly. Too much at once could cause more problems. The best way to up the vitamins in their diet is to properly gutload the feeders prior to feeding them off. Carrot has a lot of Vit A. You need to gutload with greens that are higher in calcium than phosphor such as Rocket and dandilion leaves. take a look on chameleon forums for good gutload recipes and their nutritional value.


----------



## kopstar

benton1576 said:


> Its best to up the vitamins in their diet slowly. Too much at once could cause more problems. The best way to up the vitamins in their diet is to properly gutload the feeders prior to feeding them off. Carrot has a lot of Vit A. You need to gutload with greens that are higher in calcium than phosphor such as Rocket and dandilion leaves. take a look on chameleon forums for good gutload recipes and their nutritional value.


I've been gut loading with Repashy Superload but he's been a fussy feeder lately. He'll only take Morio worms at the moment which are great for dusting but not sure how well they gut load. I mix Repashy in with the morios and put in carrot now and again.


----------



## Chameleoco

try him with some silk and butterworms Steve:2thumb:


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> try him with some silk and butterworms Steve:2thumb:


Just had some butterworms delivered yesterday so with a bit of luck he'll go for them. I'm hoping that changing his enclosure and repositioning will spark some interest as there's something behind his feeding problems. It's difficult to tell if he's stressed as he's so laid back, nothing provokes a reaction.


----------



## Chameleoco

variation is definitely the key,have you tried him with mantids?


----------



## Chameleoco

or Turkistan Roaches -   as they have a look of crix but a bit of a change i guarantee he would take a jumbo silkworm:2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

Turkistan roaches are awesome. I got some from Hamm when I was over there and my chameleons went absolutely crazy for them! Fast littel buggers though so be sure you drop any, and make sure your cage is insect proof so they dont escape.


----------



## Chameleoco

yh they are very invasive forgot to say that :lol2:


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> Turkistan roaches are awesome. I got some from Hamm when I was over there and my chameleons went absolutely crazy for them! Fast littel buggers though so be sure you drop any, and make sure your cage is insect proof so they dont escape.


This is why I Carnt wait to get my chams outside next year. Lose feeders don't bother me to much but I never here the end of it of my mises when she finds them in our bedroom or our sons.plus ive got crickets breeding under the floorboards


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Anyone know where i can get a mistking from over here? :whistling2:


----------



## kopstar

XtremeReptiles said:


> Anyone know where i can get a mistking from over here? :whistling2:


From Mark here, Misting Equipment :: MistKing - JungleFrog

No complaints about the system or the service from Mark, great piece of kit.


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> variation is definitely the key,have you tried him with mantids?


Not tried him on mantids or Turkistan Roaches. He even went off silkies over the summer.


----------



## Ady-182

My new Yemen, Milo, helping decorate the tree : victory:


----------



## Monkeymad

Well hello there guys n gals, I'm usually over in the monitor section as got a bosc but I have just been handed a exo terra viv mini tall with a few vines and lid with a hood off a friend of a friend for a couple of quid as there yemen had escaped. 

Well I just got the vines out to clean and inside just as I was about to wash them I thought, hmm, what's that and there it was a small yemen alive and kicking. I managed to get hold of the owners and they were soo shocked but as they had already got rid of the basking lamp and food bowls they said I can have it. So yay, bonus.

However as an emergency I have put a spare 60w reflector bulb on the top to warm it up in there. My room temp is about 20c at night. Will it be ok to turn light out and let it drop to this? I have been told its 4months old and male.

Really made up with this little find but don't know much about them so I'm frantically trying to read as much as possible ASAP to give him a good chance and a good life.

Danny.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Ady-182 said:


> My new Yemen, Milo, helping decorate the tree : victory:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Aw gorgeous and get one of them pics entered into the POTM thread :2thumb:



Monkeymad said:


> Well hello there guys n gals, I'm usually over in the monitor section as got a bosc but I have just been handed a exo terra viv mini tall with a few vines and lid with a hood off a friend of a friend for a couple of quid as there yemen had escaped.
> 
> Well I just got the vines out to clean and inside just as I was about to wash them I thought, hmm, what's that and there it was a small yemen alive and kicking. I managed to get hold of the owners and they were soo shocked but as they had already got rid of the basking lamp and food bowls they said I can have it. So yay, bonus.
> 
> However as an emergency I have put a spare 60w reflector bulb on the top to warm it up in there. My room temp is about 20c at night. Will it be ok to turn light out and let it drop to this? I have been told its 4months old and male.
> 
> Really made up with this little find but don't know much about them so I'm frantically trying to read as much as possible ASAP to give him a good chance and a good life.
> 
> Danny.
> 
> image


Dam that was a find and a bargain! Know nothing about chams i would think there will be a care sheet on here somewhere good luck with him.


----------



## jojothefirst

Monkeymad said:


> Well hello there guys n gals, I'm usually over in the monitor section as got a bosc but I have just been handed a exo terra viv mini tall with a few vines and lid with a hood off a friend of a friend for a couple of quid as there yemen had escaped.
> 
> Well I just got the vines out to clean and inside just as I was about to wash them I thought, hmm, what's that and there it was a small yemen alive and kicking. I managed to get hold of the owners and they were soo shocked but as they had already got rid of the basking lamp and food bowls they said I can have it. So yay, bonus.
> 
> However as an emergency I have put a spare 60w reflector bulb on the top to warm it up in there. My room temp is about 20c at night. Will it be ok to turn light out and let it drop to this? I have been told its 4months old and male.
> 
> Really made up with this little find but don't know much about them so I'm frantically trying to read as much as possible ASAP to give him a good chance and a good life.
> 
> Danny.
> 
> image


Very cool. Congrats on your find and your honesty in letting the previous owners know.
20c at night is fine. They need no light at all at night.
60 watt bulb at that age on a exo might be to hot. Try get a basking temp of mid 80s. 
Spray 3 times a day.
You will need a UVB light . I personally would use a 5/6% tube light.
To sex them, look at there rear feet for a small "spur". If it has 1 its male, if not its female.


----------



## chameleonkev

Monkeymad said:


> Well hello there guys n gals, I'm usually over in the monitor section as got a bosc but I have just been handed a exo terra viv mini tall with a few vines and lid with a hood off a friend of a friend for a couple of quid as there yemen had escaped.
> 
> Well I just got the vines out to clean and inside just as I was about to wash them I thought, hmm, what's that and there it was a small yemen alive and kicking. I managed to get hold of the owners and they were soo shocked but as they had already got rid of the basking lamp and food bowls they said I can have it. So yay, bonus.
> 
> However as an emergency I have put a spare 60w reflector bulb on the top to warm it up in there. My room temp is about 20c at night. Will it be ok to turn light out and let it drop to this? I have been told its 4months old and male.
> 
> Really made up with this little find but don't know much about them so I'm frantically trying to read as much as possible ASAP to give him a good chance and a good life.
> 
> Danny.
> 
> image


That terrible that the previous owner didn't even realize there was s living chameleon in there. Anyway tbh that Viv won't be suitable for a chameleon for very long but that's not your fault since you didn't even no you were having one. Also I agree 60w may be to high I use 25w house bulbs


----------



## Monkeymad

Cheers for that info. Such a lovely bunch. It has a reptile 5 bulb in it. Also I was thinking maybe 30w would be better. With these is it better to put heat lamp going through the glass from the side or from above as I'm sure I remember something many years ago about them absorbing heat from the sides? Could be wrong.

Yeah I'm gonna have to get saving for a bigger viv, maybe an ax36 with mesh instead of glass? Hopefully it will last until after Xmas?


----------



## Arcadiajohn

cracking looking Cham!

A short word of advice though a T8 system will and can never re-create wild exposure levels in a viv of this height. As you may know UV decreases in power greatly the further from the lamp light travels. And you have a mesh in the way also which will cut out around 30-50% of this energy at a minimum.

You idelly need to provide a gradient from heat and light with an index around 5-7 in the basking area and then decreasing into cool and shade.

To re-create the environment that the animal has been designed to thrive in you will need a much more power source of light and UV. The wattage has nothing to do with the output however it only denotes the length of lamp.

im happy to help further if you want

john



Monkeymad said:


> Cheers for that info. Such a lovely bunch. It has a reptile 5 bulb in it. Also I was thinking maybe 30w would be better. With these is it better to put heat lamp going through the glass from the side or from above as I'm sure I remember something many years ago about them absorbing heat from the sides? Could be wrong.
> 
> Yeah I'm gonna have to get saving for a bigger viv, maybe an ax36 with mesh instead of glass? Hopefully it will last until after Xmas?


----------



## Monkeymad

Arcadiajohn said:


> cracking looking Cham!
> 
> A short word of advice though a T8 system will and can never re-create wild exposure levels in a viv of this height. As you may know UV decreases in power greatly the further from the lamp light travels. And you have a mesh in the way also which will cut out around 30-50% of this energy at a minimum.
> 
> You idelly need to provide a gradient from heat and light with an index around 5-7 in the basking area and then decreasing into cool and shade.
> 
> To re-create the environment that the animal has been designed to thrive in you will need a much more power source of light and UV. The wattage has nothing to do with the output however it only denotes the length of lamp.
> 
> im happy to help further if you want
> 
> john


Cheers John. Any advice is welcome where a cam is concerned. Just wish there was someone local who could pop in and show me some advice with it. Going to get him some more vines today and some food as having only large cricks and locust and morios for my bosc are going to be too big for him I think. I shall get a selection of bulbs too to get the basking and heat right.

Cheers folks.

Danny.


----------



## Chameleoco

our new recruit:2thumb:cb male F,Minor:no1:


----------



## Monkeymad

Just another quick piccie


----------



## Monkeymad

All sorted now, just naught an ax36 viv and starter plus bulbs and everything else, cost a small fortune but then you can't put a price on any thing livings life!

After reading around I shall be installing a couple of silent fans in the frame to produce an airflow around the bottom and modding the top sides for big mesh holes.

All excited, yay.


----------



## chameleonkev

A question to anyone that uses a dry gut load for feeders, witch do you use? I've seen the repashy but don't no much about it, I gut load with veggies an greens but something extra can only make things better right


----------



## kopstar

chameleonkev said:


> A question to anyone that uses a dry gut load for feeders, witch do you use? I've seen the repashy but don't no much about it, I gut load with veggies an greens but something extra can only make things better right


I use Repashy Superload. I remove about half the flakes with morios and replace with Superload plus add a piece of carrot.

I'm not sure that it's better than a good fresh veg gut load mix but it's easier especially with the likes of morios.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Some of the chams today:

George:

















Ruby: 
About to shoot!


----------



## Monkeymad

Anyone know what this is and if its safe?










To me it looks like a cala lily which I know is toxic


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Monkeymad said:


> Anyone know what this is and if its safe?
> 
> image
> 
> To me it looks like a cala lily which I know is toxic


Not too sure if you think its un-safe then dont use it. Just get a ficus they rule the plant world for chams : victory:


----------



## chameleonkev

kopstar said:


> I use Repashy Superload. I remove about half the flakes with morios and replace with Superload plus add a piece of carrot.
> 
> I'm not sure that it's better than a good fresh veg gut load mix but it's easier especially with the likes of morios.


I never use morios for my chams they arnt that much for them and I will still do a fresh gut load I'm just thinking as a added dry gutload, the more the better. I raise my roaches on cat biscuits an cerial then for the last two weeks or so I take a tub full out an feed then fresh greens but they seem to go three the dry gutload a lot faster so I'm just looking into a Cham friendly dry gutload for the two weeks before feeding


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

Chameleoco said:


> our new recruit:2thumb:cb male F,Minor:no1:





Monkeymad said:


> Just another quick piccie
> 
> image



Both very cute chams!


----------



## kopstar

chameleonkev said:


> I never use morios for my chams they arnt that much for them and I will still do a fresh gut load I'm just thinking as a added dry gutload, the more the better. I raise my roaches on cat biscuits an cerial then for the last two weeks or so I take a tub full out an feed then fresh greens but they seem to go three the dry gutload a lot faster so I'm just looking into a Cham friendly dry gutload for the two weeks before feeding


As mine is currently a fussy feeder I have no choice but to feed morios as they're all he'll eat at the moment.


----------



## Bradley

I use repashy bug burger dry and wet. the roaches love the wet blocks and also the dry. crickets do really well on the dry stuff too. The only thing that wouldnt eat it is the locusts.


----------



## benton1576

All my Chameleons are now sold except for 2 young Masoala, the cages and equipment are up for sale guys. This is a good opportunity to have a reshuffle in the new year!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/920097-chameleon-cages-equipment.html


----------



## chameleonkev

my new parsonii

http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture19628-020.jpg

http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture19629-018.jpg

http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture19630-015.jpg

im really happy with him/her i think its a male but i dont no we shall see in 6 months, a big thank you to julian and michaela you have no idea how grateful i am and also for all the advise, most people arnt willing to share advise on parsonii for some reason and i hope my son didnt kill to many chams threw stress, thanks


----------



## MuJi

chameleonkev said:


> A question to anyone that uses a dry gut load for feeders, witch do you use? I've seen the repashy but don't no much about it, I gut load with veggies an greens but something extra can only make things better right



I would stick with the fresh gut load. Artificial gut loads wouldn't be as beneficial as natural.


----------



## MuJi

chameleonkev said:


> my new parsonii
> 
> http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture19628-020.jpg
> 
> http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture19629-018.jpg
> 
> http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture19630-015.jpg
> 
> im really happy with him/her i think its a male but i dont no we shall see in 6 months, a big thank you to julian and michaela you have no idea how grateful i am and also for all the advise, most people arnt willing to share advise on parsonii for some reason and i hope my son didnt kill to many chams threw stress, thanks



:2thumb: No problem. Enjoy him\her.


----------



## David V

MuJi said:


> :2thumb: No problem. Enjoy him\her.


Hi muji, how does your hydroflo drainage work? Is there a hole in the bottom or...? Pm me if you don't wana post it here cheers.


----------



## Iwantone

chameleonkev said:


> A question to anyone that uses a dry gut load for feeders, witch do you use? I've seen the repashy but don't no much about it, I gut load with veggies an greens but something extra can only make things better right


In my dry gutload I use alfalfa, powdered kelp, air dried shredded dandelion leaves, crushed Barley, stabilized Rice Bran, sesame seed, sunflower seeds, raw pumpkin seeds, dried cranberries and blueberries, bee pollen, spirulina, millet, brewers yeast, raw almonds,  organic dried coconut, hemp seed, ginger powder, seaweed, poppy seeds.


----------



## MuJi

David V said:


> Hi muji, how does your hydroflo drainage work? Is there a hole in the bottom or...? Pm me if you don't wana post it here cheers.




It works very similar to a shower tray, we leave the hole solid as it gives you more options. We can drill the hole if preferred. The enclosure sits inside the base, so if heavy misting is required it will drain away. It is advised to cover the back when using all mesh vivs.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

kopstar said:


> As mine is currently a fussy feeder I have no choice but to feed morios as they're all he'll eat at the moment.


One ov my Chams would only eat marios until I gave him blue bottles for about 3 to 4 days ( he was pounding about 40 a day ) but in the 5 day he took 1 crix 1 locust and a silk worm lol 
Now he gets a mario after and only after he eats either a locust or crix lol 

Mark


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

chameleonkev said:


> A question to anyone that uses a dry gut load for feeders, witch do you use? I've seen the repashy but don't no much about it, I gut load with veggies an greens but something extra can only make things better right


I use repashy super load, and the dino fuels, the dubia and crix love the stuff, I dip some greens in water and cover them with any ov the above an the locust even eat it lol.


----------



## Monkeymad

New viv up and running, just need the mesh to arrive and replace the bottom glass with it. As he is only very small I'm sure just the 10 vents on the back are fine for now until it arrives on Wednesday.


----------



## Bradley

Monkeymad said:


> New viv up and running, just need the mesh to arrive and replace the bottom glass with it. As he is only very small I'm sure just the 10 vents on the back are fine for now until it arrives on Wednesday.
> 
> image


Looks good! just make sure he cant climb on the bulb reflector.


----------



## kopstar

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> One ov my Chams would only eat marios until I gave him blue bottles for about 3 to 4 days ( he was pounding about 40 a day ) but in the 5 day he took 1 crix 1 locust and a silk worm lol
> Now he gets a mario after and only after he eats either a locust or crix lol
> 
> Mark


Thanks for the tip. I've got some silkworms coming and changed the setup today, also relocated his enclosure. I'll go for bluebottles if this fails.


----------



## kopstar

Finally got round to sorting the new setup out today after a busy few weeks at work. Completely stripped, cleaned, relocated, rebuilt with new plants and vines. The drainage is working well, few photos below.


----------



## jojothefirst

Has anyone here has bought a chameleon from "karma chameleons" in Essex? I had a bad experience which I know I'm not allowed to go into publicly on the forum so wanted to know if it is just a 1 off or not. 
Please pm any good or bad experience.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Hi guys i have decided to part with my little female cham as im not going to breed panthers now. So for sale i have 4.5month old red bar ambilobe bred by muji and she is from bojos line. Pm me with offers if interested thanks


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

kopstar said:


> Finally got round to sorting the new setup out today after a busy few weeks at work. Completely stripped, cleaned, relocated, rebuilt with new plants and vines. The drainage is working well, few photos below.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


Hey kopstar , i have 2 bits if the same vine wood branches in 2 ov my cages but I noticed of the past few months the Chams don't even walk on it or anything , they would Just sit on the bendable vines(gerrr) , so I removed the branches and now both Chams wonder about all over lol n also I noticed with vine wood branches that they have lots ov holes and crevasses in ( hard to clean ) Possible breeding ground for flys or mites as the branches take age to fully dry out


----------



## kopstar

MuJi said:


> It works very similar to a shower tray, we leave the hole solid as it gives you more options. We can drill the hole if preferred. The enclosure sits inside the base, so if heavy misting is required it will drain away. It is advised to cover the back when using all mesh vivs.


I had a look at Doncaster and would have definitely bought one of those bases if I hadn't got the shower tray.


----------



## nickyal

Does any1 no if this ivy is safe for chams. Thanks

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bradley

nickyal said:


> image
> Does any1 no if this ivy is safe for chams. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


I wouldnt use it incase they try and eat it.


----------



## nickyal

Isit not safe

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nickyal

It aint got any scent to it

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bradley

Some people call it poison ivy so I would steer clear of it. I would stick with ficus, umbrella plants and pothos.


----------



## nickyal

Ok thanks

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kopstar

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> Hey kopstar , i have 2 bits if the same vine wood branches in 2 ov my cages but I noticed of the past few months the Chams don't even walk on it or anything , they would Just sit on the bendable vines(gerrr) , so I removed the branches and now both Chams wonder about all over lol n also I noticed with vine wood branches that they have lots ov holes and crevasses in ( hard to clean ) Possible breeding ground for flys or mites as the branches take age to fully dry out


I power washed mine first thing in the morning and dried it out against a radiator. I'd expect to have to do that every 3 months. I'll keep an eye out for him shying from the branch.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Hi everyone

I just thought I'd pop up and say hi as I'm getting my first Cham in the new year, he's an adult, about 4 years old and I'm taking him on from a lovely friend who found out I've always wanted a Cham :flrt:, I won't go into great detail but he's coming to live with me and I can't wait 

Heather


----------



## chameleonkev

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just thought I'd pop up and say hi as I'm getting my first Cham in the new year, he's an adult, about 4 years old and I'm taking him on from a lovely friend who found out I've always wanted a Cham :flrt:, I won't go into great detail but he's coming to live with me and I can't wait
> 
> Heather


What kind of Cham?


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

chameleonkev said:


> What kind of Cham?


Oh I'm a dope ! I thought I'd said lol, he's a veiled Cham - pied


----------



## chameleonkev

What's the best all in one supliment? People are getting a little confused when I talk about supliments so I just want to make things more simple, thanks


----------



## Bradley

Repashy calcium plus seems to be the best. I would still use the three powders though.


----------



## chameleonkev

Do you no of any others that are good, the repashy is quite high in d3 witch isn't really the best thing for veileds or panthers and it isn't for me, the new people to chams who come to me for young are getting very confused so I said I would find out the best all in one for them


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

I'd like to know what u all use as well please, I use Repashy calcium plus for my Leo's, cresties & dragons but if its not going to be any good for my new lad ill get what's needed


----------



## chameleonkev

heatherjhenshaw said:


> I'd like to know what u all use as well please, I use Repashy calcium plus for my Leo's, cresties & dragons but if its not going to be any good for my new lad ill get what's needed


For what species? I use three diffrent for panthers witch i don't mind explaining and I'm sure plenty of people use the repashy but I don't want to recommend it due to the high d3 and I've seen high d3 cause health problems before


----------



## podge2012

Hi have put a deposit on two nosey be chams .The guy at the local reptile store assures me they are male and female ,but i'm not sure. Can anyone tell from this photo whether this is correct.Thanks


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

He's a veiled chameleon  pied 



chameleonkev said:


> For what species? I use three diffrent for panthers witch i don't mind explaining and I'm sure plenty of people use the repashy but I don't want to recommend it due to the high d3 and I've seen high d3 cause health problems before


----------



## chameleonkev

podge2012 said:


> Hi have put a deposit on two nosey be chams .The guy at the local reptile store assures me they are male and female ,but i'm not sure. Can anyone tell from this photo whether this is correct.Thanks
> image


the guy at the local pet store is lying to you to make a sale there both males and they should not be housed together


----------



## chameleonkev

heatherjhenshaw said:


> He's a veiled chameleon  pied


i have three supliments, calcium without d3, calcium with d3 and a multivitamin in my case reptivite
i use calcium without d3 every feed but one a week, in the other feed i use calcium with d3 one week then the next i use the multivitamin so

calcium without d3 every feed
calcium with d3 and multivitamin once a week one per week


----------



## podge2012

Thanks Kev.I thought they were.:2thumb:


----------



## podge2012

Hi, got another question about panther chams,bit of a newbie question. When they are bred,are they bred with the same type ? i.e a nosy be female you breed with a nosy be male or do they cross them like with a blue bar?
Most probably a stupid question I know.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

podge2012 said:


> Hi, got another question about panther chams,bit of a newbie question. When they are bred,are they bred with the same type ? i.e a nosy be female you breed with a nosy be male or do they cross them like with a blue bar?
> Most probably a stupid question I know.


OK firstly panther chameleons are split up to different locales as they come from different parts of the island (madagascar). They each are given a name e.g. ambilobe, nosy ect... People normally breed the same locales together to keep pure bloodlines going, but you can cross but im a big fan of not crossing anything to make hybrids or crosses. Everyone on the cham thread will tell you not to cross and i will do the same, so yes you can breed different locales together but please don't : victory:


----------



## chameleonkev

podge2012 said:


> Hi, got another question about panther chams,bit of a newbie question. When they are bred,are they bred with the same type ? i.e a nosy be female you breed with a nosy be male or do they cross them like with a blue bar?
> Most probably a stupid question I know.


its all personal opinion, i like clean lines only but to keep clean lines you do really have to put some effort in to get quality young, alot of people breed so mongral chams and wonder why there cheap ambilobes dont look like jamies or julians, the reason is they put alot of effort intogetting quality chams for the country to enjoy and it would be nice if others did the same that way we would have alot more amazing chams out there
SAY NO TO THE 80 QUID AMBI!!!! ITS 80 FOR A REASON


----------



## XtremeReptiles

chameleonkev said:


> its all personal opinion, i like clean lines only but to keep clean lines you do really have to put some effort in to get quality young, alot of people breed so mongral chams and wonder why there cheap ambilobes dont look like jamies or julians, the reason is they put alot of effort intogetting quality chams for the country to enjoy and it would be nice if others did the same that way we would have alot more amazing chams out there
> SAY NO TO THE 80 QUID AMBI!!!! ITS 80 FOR A REASON


This is very true. Although my boy cost an arm and a leg, i know he is pure and is always getting brighter and knowing that he is a quality chameleon with a great character make it even better!

Here are some pics of him.....
When i first got him at 8months (sorry about the blurry pic):









And now, he reaally has come on leaps and bounds and so has the picture quality :lol2::


----------



## Chameleoco

chameleonkev said:


> its all personal opinion, i like clean lines only but to keep clean lines you do really have to put some effort in to get quality young, alot of people breed so mongral chams and wonder why there cheap ambilobes dont look like jamies or julians, the reason is they put alot of effort intogetting quality chams for the country to enjoy and it would be nice if others did the same that way we would have alot more amazing chams out there
> SAY NO TO THE 80 QUID AMBI!!!! ITS 80 FOR A REASON




thanks Kev:no1: this is very true... i just read your e-mail now ill get onto replying.


----------



## chameleonkev

XtremeReptiles said:


> This is very true. Although my boy cost an arm and a leg, i know he is pure and is always getting brighter and knowing that he is a quality chameleon with a great character make it even better!
> 
> Here are some pics of him.....
> When i first got him at 8months (sorry about the blurry pic):
> image
> 
> And now, he reaally has come on leaps and bounds and so has the picture quality :lol2::
> image


he looks amazing, im thinking of giving in to the ambi an getting some and if i do i want a red bar, is this boy half red half blue?


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> thanks Kev:no1: this is very true... i just read your e-mail now ill get onto replying.


ok cheers jamie


----------



## jojothefirst

chameleonkev said:


> its all personal opinion, i like clean lines only but to keep clean lines you do really have to put some effort in to get quality young, alot of people breed so mongral chams and wonder why there cheap ambilobes dont look like jamies or julians, the reason is they put alot of effort intogetting quality chams for the country to enjoy and it would be nice if others did the same that way we would have alot more amazing chams out there
> SAY NO TO THE 80 QUID AMBI!!!! ITS 80 FOR A REASON


Very well put...... and because the females all look similar, unless you know where they are from, chances are you will not know what its offspring is going to look like. 
I'm not against crosses if its done properly, but it is frustrating seeing them sold as certain locales when there clearly a mix of a few.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

chameleonkev said:


> he looks amazing, im thinking of giving in to the ambi an getting some and if i do i want a red bar, is this boy half red half blue?


No full red bar just got nice bit of blue in him as well...


----------



## Monkeymad

My two new female babies I just picked up.


----------



## benton1576

Monkeymad said:


> My two new female babies I just picked up.
> 
> image
> 
> image


Did you just wake them up to take photos? That second female looks asleep, which they shouldnt be during the day.


----------



## Monkeymad

benton1576 said:


> Did you just wake them up to take photos? That second female looks asleep, which they shouldnt be during the day.


It was asleep but had to transfer her from the polybox I used to transport them in and keep them warm as its soo damn cold up here. Now all settled and they are both wandering around eating and drinking fine. Thankfully.


----------



## benton1576

podge2012 said:


> Hi, got another question about panther chams,bit of a newbie question. When they are bred,are they bred with the same type ? i.e a nosy be female you breed with a nosy be male or do they cross them like with a blue bar?
> Most probably a stupid question I know.


People breeding crosses to make a few quid is the reason I stopped breeding quality Chameleons. Dont do it, it will only make things harder for the genuine and good breeders who are striving to keep their lines pure. The problem is too many "bedroom breeders" will tell you anything to make a sale. If you dont know them, never heard of them or their prices are too good to be true, chances are your gonna be buying a mutt! Stick to the well know and reputable breeders such as Chameleoco, Muji, Gadsby and Chameleonkev. They all have some stunning locales that are guaranteed pure!

If your unsure of a breeder and his intentions, ask on here! Nobody here is prejudice to any particular breeder, just everyone knows who the good ones are who have proved time and time again that their lines are the best. There are some new breeders around who havnt proved their lines yet but I know 100% they have pure lines as Ive helped them to source them from overseas!


----------



## benton1576

Monkeymad said:


> It was asleep but had to transfer her from the polybox I used to transport them in and keep them warm as its soo damn cold up here. Now all settled and they are both wandering around eating and drinking fine. Thankfully.


Cool, I was just checking in case you had been ripped off! They look beautiful mate. Remember though, female veileds mature very early so have a laying bin ready at around 6 months old. try to keep their temps a bit lower and dont overfeed them too and it will help to lower their egg count.


----------



## chameleonkev

benton just the man, do you have any imput on a all in one supliment? if you read back it will make more sence or on chameleon forums, its just the new people to chams are getting really confused as im trying to tell them everything to keeping chams and the reasons for it and when i get to supplimenting there heads are getting close to exploding. a few people recomend the repashy calcium plus but in my opinion it has way to much d3 for a regular supliment, i was thinking about a 50/50 mix of repashy and calcium without d3 to get them of on the right track and if they want to learn more about proper, nutrition, gut loading and supliments they all no theycan get back in touch to learn more and i also recomend everyone to this forum and chameleonforums


----------



## Monkeymad

Cheers. Out of curiosity you got me thinking now. What does it mean if they keep eyes closed?

The smaller one I was given as he wasn't sure if it would live or not as it was smaller than any others and looks fragile. As I had a medium exo terra empty but set up I thought I would try ad rescue her.


----------



## Bradley

Monkeymad said:


> Cheers. Out of curiosity you got me thinking now. What does it mean if they keep eyes closed?
> 
> The smaller one I was given as he wasn't sure if it would live or not as it was smaller than any others and looks fragile. As I had a medium exo terra empty but set up I thought I would try ad rescue her.


Eyes closed can mean an eye infection or something is in the eye causing irritation. It can also be caused due to other underlying problems. They can do it if the feel ill, it doesn't have to be an eye problem.


----------



## chameleonkev

Monkeymad said:


> Cheers. Out of curiosity you got me thinking now. What does it mean if they keep eyes closed?
> 
> The smaller one I was given as he wasn't sure if it would live or not as it was smaller than any others and looks fragile. As I had a medium exo terra empty but set up I thought I would try ad rescue her.


if there eyes are closed while the lights are on it normally means there not very well for what ever reason it may be


----------



## jojothefirst

Monkeymad said:


> Cheers. Out of curiosity you got me thinking now. What does it mean if they keep eyes closed?
> 
> The smaller one I was given as he wasn't sure if it would live or not as it was smaller than any others and looks fragile. As I had a medium exo terra empty but set up I thought I would try ad rescue her.


It's a strong sign they are unwell. I have breed lots of babies and you would get the odd one that would walk around with its eye closed and eventually die. A really odd adaptation.
Hopefully you can save yours though, can't do any harm trying.


----------



## colinm

chameleonkev said:


> its all personal opinion, i like clean lines only but to keep clean lines you do really have to put some effort in to get quality young, alot of people breed so mongral chams and wonder why there cheap ambilobes dont look like jamies or julians, the reason is they put alot of effort intogetting quality chams for the country to enjoy and it would be nice if others did the same that way we would have alot more amazing chams out there
> SAY NO TO THE 80 QUID AMBI!!!! ITS 80 FOR A REASON


Surely the price of Ambilobe Panthers will come down as more and more are bred?They seem to be the commonest locale available.I have had this conversation with dartfrog breeders and unless you are lucky enough to visit Madagascar you wont know what a true locale looks like and even then there will be a big variety within the locale.You have to rely on the breeders integrity ( and often what hes was told by his breeder) to sell you the right one.Lets not forget that exporters and importers probably dont know one from another or may conveniently describe the chameleon differently for their own gains.


----------



## chameleonkev

colinm said:


> Surely the price of Ambilobe Panthers will come down as more and more are bred?They seem to be the commonest locale available.I have had this conversation with dartfrog breeders and unless you are lucky enough to visit Madagascar you wont know what a true locale looks like and even then there will be a big variety within the locale.You have to rely on the breeders integrity ( and often what hes was told by his breeder) to sell you the right one.Lets not forget that exporters and importers probably dont know one from another or may conveniently describe the chameleon differently for their own gains.


I disagree, the main breeders who take pride in there pure locals go to great lengths to get the pure lines and also track there linage to no they don't get any surprises down the line and the price has came down, 5 years ago panthers where a couple of hundred quid and now you can get top quality panthers for 130 quid and also over the years the people who you can trust to give you what you pay for are still here doing what there doing and same for the importers, yes there has been unfortunate people who get WC females that aren't the local there supposed to be it happens a lot in America with falys witch almost wrecked the local but the purest did what they do best and its getting fixed again.the problem we have is people think breeding chameleons is a good money earner so they get hold of a good male an a cheap female and it spoils the market, I will let you all in on a secret the is no money in breeding chameleons


----------



## Monkeymad

I must admit I agree with the whole keep them pure bloodlines, firstly to help support the numbers of them in the original lineage and secondly it does leave a nice smile of satisfaction knowing that what you have is as it was meant to be.

On the other hand I also believe in crosses firstly for survival issues but also for the people who might want them because they are cheaper, may have a wanted/desired characteristic or for some other reason.

What really REALLY ticks me off though is people selling them as a certain line or pure when they are infact a cross.

There's always going to be people who are purists liking pure breeds (I'm one of them) so it is nice to support this as much as possible. It's also critical to keep and breed pure breeds because at the rate people are destroying the natural habitats they might be the only examples around and could also be used to reintroduce them if the need arose.

I do apologise if I offend anyone, its not intended to at all.

Danny.


----------



## colinm

Dont get me wrong,I am not dismissing the breeders ,merely saying that we are reliant on the original breeder or importer to be truthful.In some cases they might not know themselves ,so I dont think that its cut and dry.

We all assume we know what an Ambilobe looks like from captive bred stock ,books and the internet but unless we have visited Madagascar we dont know for sure.

I try to keep my Phelsuma and dartfrogs pure but again I am only going on secondhand information.Its easy to assume that because a chameleon is £80 its not a pure line.It might be that the seller has dozens of babies and cannot afford to feed them.

I totally agree with you on the Americans ,I have seen Panthers bred down to the .1% for a locale and I dont see why you should want to do that.There was one large scale breeder here who mixed locales for their own benefit and again I dont see the point.


----------



## chameleonkev

colinm said:


> Dont get me wrong,I am not dismissing the breeders ,merely saying that we are reliant on the original breeder or importer to be truthful.In some cases they might not know themselves ,so I dont think that its cut and dry.
> 
> We all assume we know what an Ambilobe looks like from captive bred stock ,books and the internet but unless we have visited Madagascar we dont know for sure.
> 
> I try to keep my Phelsuma and dartfrogs pure but again I am only going on secondhand information.Its easy to assume that because a chameleon is £80 its not a pure line.It might be that the seller has dozens of babies and cannot afford to feed them.
> 
> I totally agree with you on the Americans ,I have seen Panthers bred down to the .1% for a locale and I dont see why you should want to do that.There was one large scale breeder here who mixed locales for their own benefit and again I dont see the point.


I think we all no who your talking about and I have never been to maddigascar.... Yet but I have seen plenty of people's pictures, research and findings that have and they are legit, what you can say tho is the top ambilobe and any local are better than in the wild as we're constantly trying to find the best sires and dams available witch you can say isn't natural so if anything the purests over time end up with much brighter, more colourful panthers than you see in the wild


----------



## chameleonkev

Monkeymad said:


> I must admit I agree with the whole keep them pure bloodlines, firstly to help support the numbers of them in the original lineage and secondly it does leave a nice smile of satisfaction knowing that what you have is as it was meant to be.
> 
> On the other hand I also believe in crosses firstly for survival issues but also for the people who might want them because they are cheaper, may have a wanted/desired characteristic or for some other reason.
> 
> What really REALLY ticks me off though is people selling them as a certain line or pure when they are infact a cross.
> 
> There's always going to be people who are purists liking pure breeds (I'm one of them) so it is nice to support this as much as possible. It's also critical to keep and breed pure breeds because at the rate people are destroying the natural habitats they might be the only examples around and could also be used to reintroduce them if the need arose.
> 
> I do apologise if I offend anyone, its not intended to at all.
> 
> Danny.


I agree, it's also a shame for those who get riped of aswell and I'm sure we have all been there I no I have


----------



## Monkeymad

chameleonkev said:


> I agree, it's also a shame for those who get riped of aswell and I'm sure we have all been there I no I have


Yup, just have to learn from our mistakes.

My problem is I just don't know when to say no as I hate seeing animals left in crap conditions. Hence the reason I ended up with a WF Bosc monitor instead of CB. It was kept in poop conditions so just had to buy it, I even paid over the odds but at least it will get the best chance possible.


----------



## Chameleoco

colinm said:


> Dont get me wrong,I am not dismissing the breeders ,merely saying that we are reliant on the original breeder or importer to be truthful.In some cases they might not know themselves ,so I dont think that its cut and dry.
> 
> We all assume we know what an Ambilobe looks like from captive bred stock ,books and the internet but unless we have visited Madagascar we dont know for sure.
> 
> I try to keep my Phelsuma and dartfrogs pure but again I am only going on secondhand information.Its easy to assume that because a chameleon is £80 its not a pure line.It might be that the seller has dozens of babies and cannot afford to feed them.
> 
> I totally agree with you on the Americans ,I have seen Panthers bred down to the .1% for a locale and I dont see why you should want to do that.There was one large scale breeder here who mixed locales for their own benefit and again I dont see the point.





chameleonkev said:


> I think we all no who your talking about and I have never been to maddigascar.... Yet but I have seen plenty of people's pictures, research and findings that have and they are legit, what you can say tho is the top ambilobe and any local are better than in the wild as we're constantly trying to find the best sires and dams available witch you can say isn't natural so if anything the purests over time end up with much brighter, more colourful panthers than you see in the wild




Hi Guys
This little topic here your talking about is the whole reason,why we as enthusiasts to the hobby have a duty that if we decide to breed them we must carefully source the correct partner for your animals when we as hobbiest regulate the amount of chams available to the uk market. There is only a small number of wc chams get to the uk in comparison to how many cb ones that are here.
So on the grand scheme of things we as a country are easing the strain on poorly kept wc specimens getting sold meaning the these dealers are out of pocket, i do understand that people get this idea that they are going to go to hamm and buy this pair of ultra rare locale that people have only seen pictures of before and make a fortune out of it! but unfortunately there is only a small number of true cham keepers/breeders in the uk and it does not happen.

We have bought from lots of breeders here in the uk and europe over the years and like mentioned you only have the previous breeders word that the cham locale is 100% authentic, we have took all the gambles and concentrated on select locales as all females producing this year are from females that we have proved out and bred ourselves so we can photo document back to grandparents to all our new Ambilobe,Nosy be,tamatave and sambava lines all will be signature chameleoco lines X screameleon sires this whole project is nearly 5yr in the making and has only just started :bash:this will reflect in the new prices of Ambilobe we have up and coming in 2013..

Cheers 
Jamie


http://www.chameleoco.co.uk/breeding-ethics.html 

also a light read for you guys :2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

just re-read that last post,it does sound like a bit of a rant:lol2:, but at the end of the day this happens in every area of sales in every industry! everybody want a sales a point and a sale for the cash!one off breeders will make a little a lump of cash out of it but once they have bred them the reality kicks in that they require a lot of attention when younger and that they wont change there natural cycle and routine for your lifestyle:whistling2:and that in order to see good results they need full time care and attention and should not be sold untill you feel that they will thrive in there new surroundings, anybody who has bought an animal from us will tell you that they are far from hatchlings when they get them off us! the simple reason being i would not like myself to hand over a couple of hundred quid for a cham half the size of a matchstick with its eyes closed looking like it wont make the journey home!!!! i only sell animals to a standard that i would allow to be in our collection:2thumb:
Within the next year year you will see some USA chams on here that you will need sunglasses to look at lol

Me and Julian have been exchanging unrelated females to fill in gaps in our breeding projects so should be exciting times in 2013:no1:


Jamie


----------



## nads

My handsome boy









My grumpy boy











My baby girl


















Vicky


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

nads said:


> My handsome boy
> image
> 
> My grumpy boy
> 
> 
> image
> 
> My baby girl
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Vicky



:flrt: And even grumpy is still :flrt:


----------



## Monkeymad

nads said:


> My handsome boy
> image
> 
> My grumpy boy
> 
> 
> image
> 
> My baby girl
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Vicky


They're gorgeous.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Very nice :flrt:


----------



## stan1

nads said:


> My handsome boy
> image
> 
> My grumpy boy
> 
> 
> image
> 
> My baby girl
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Vicky


Sooo HOT


----------



## debiorme

*piebald female chameleon wanted*

Hi, I'm looking for a piebald female cham,local/delivery to b659ed anyone one know to any plz


----------



## chameleonkev

debiorme said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a piebald female cham,local/delivery to b659ed anyone one know to any plz


Male/female?


----------



## debiorme

*piebald female chameleon wanted*



debiorme said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a piebald female cham,local/delivery to b659ed anyone one know to any plz


I don't mind really, eather:2thumb: x


----------



## chameleonkev

Happy Christmas everyone!!!!!


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Happy Christmas everyone, just 21 days until my first ever Cham comes home....not that I'm counting or anything :whistling2:


----------



## Craig050581

Merry Xmas to everyone! Hope you all have good one's! From Craig,Sally & Mia


----------



## chameleonkev

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Happy Christmas everyone, just 21 days until my first ever Cham comes home....not that I'm counting or anything :whistling2:


Tut tut should have for your veiled of me lol


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Merry Christmas and a Happy New year! 

Kind regards
Jon


----------



## benton1576

Merry Xmas my fellow Chameleon addicts!

:grouphug:


----------



## Bradley

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## kopstar

All the best everyone.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Have a gooden everyone :2thumb:

More eggs on the way ( claudette the ambilobe ) 










Digesting dinner ( amber the ambanja ) soon to lay more eggs 










Resting ( reg the ambanja ) 










:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

The new addition! A little ambilobe girl


----------



## jojothefirst

Bradley said:


> The new addition! A little ambilobe girl
> image


Cool, where did you get her from?


----------



## Bradley

jojothefirst said:


> Cool, where did you get her from?


She come from a local shop who got her from a breeder who was having to sell up. She was a baby they were in the process of selling with the rest of her clutch but in the end my local bought most off them.


----------



## Bradley

Just ordered some green bottle casters to turn to flies for the female panther.


----------



## kopstar

Nice female that Bradley. Where did you get the casters from btw?


----------



## Bradley

kopstar said:


> Nice female that Bradley. Where did you get the casters from btw?


Off of Ebay. Got maggots before but only had casters this time. 

100 Green Bottle Casters Pulpae - Greenbottle Flies - Live Reptile Mantis Food | eBay


----------



## kopstar

Bradley said:


> Off of Ebay. Got maggots before but only had casters this time.
> 
> 100 Green Bottle Casters Pulpae - Greenbottle Flies - Live Reptile Mantis Food | eBay


Thanks, I'll try some of those with mine.


----------



## Bradley

When I had my male panther he would swipe flies from the air when he was in the garden, it is great to watch and more natural for them.


----------



## Monkeymad

Yay my new addition, I rescued him yesterday as he was in a medium exo terra after losing his mate he became aggressive to everyone but me so I took him in and he is in a nice great big viv now.


----------



## Tom Bill

Hi there, my Panther Chameleons new mesh viv (4x2x2ft) comes next week and I want to make it as realistic and great as possibly, with as little stress to him as possible. I've had Chameleons in large setups before and realise how hard it is to keep them happy. This is why I want to make a setup full of live plants that he can hide in (as well as maintaining the humidity levels) and all other sorts of things that would be found in his natural environment. 
I posted this for anyone to have some input in to the new setup! Any recommendations (apart from the obvious ficus and artificial vines) such as foggers, sphagnum moss, various live plants or anything else along those lines. My previous setups have worked well, but not the sort of thing you would have thought to see a Chameleons natural environment to look like... So any input will be appreciated!


----------



## Welsh82

*Vivarium help*

I'd really like to get a Yemen chameleon but while doing my research people seem to have different opinions on what vivarium is best. The guy in my local pet shop wanted to sell me an arboreal vivarium all wood with glass doors but i have come across a lot of sites and pages that suggest a mesh vivarium is best. Any in put from chameleon owners would be appreciate and any links to vivarium suggestions would be great. Thanks. X


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Bradley said:


> The new addition! A little ambilobe girl
> image


What bar ambilobe is she?


----------



## Monkeymad

Welsh82 said:


> I'd really like to get a Yemen chameleon but while doing my research people seem to have different opinions on what vivarium is best. The guy in my local pet shop wanted to sell me an arboreal vivarium all wood with glass doors but i have come across a lot of sites and pages that suggest a mesh vivarium is best. Any in put from chameleon owners would be appreciate and any links to vivarium suggestions would be great. Thanks. X


Personally I use an arboreal ax46 viv but have replaced the bottom glass panels with mesh and installed two computer fans at the top to draw air out thus creating a nice airflow. My reasons for this viv over an all mesh one are because its cold up here in wales and very windy so its easier for me to regulate the conditions inside the viv.

Hope it helps a bit.

Danny.


----------



## chameleonkev

Welsh82 said:


> I'd really like to get a Yemen chameleon but while doing my research people seem to have different opinions on what vivarium is best. The guy in my local pet shop wanted to sell me an arboreal vivarium all wood with glass doors but i have come across a lot of sites and pages that suggest a mesh vivarium is best. Any in put from chameleon owners would be appreciate and any links to vivarium suggestions would be great. Thanks. X


Mesh vivs are the best by far, either repribreeze you can get of e bay or the best mesh vivs are of muji chameleons, he is a member of this forum you will find them I this thread they also have a website search mujichameleons


----------



## chameleonkev

Tom Bill said:


> Hi there, my Panther Chameleons new mesh viv (4x2x2ft) comes next week and I want to make it as realistic and great as possibly, with as little stress to him as possible. I've had Chameleons in large setups before and realise how hard it is to keep them happy. This is why I want to make a setup full of live plants that he can hide in (as well as maintaining the humidity levels) and all other sorts of things that would be found in his natural environment.
> I posted this for anyone to have some input in to the new setup! Any recommendations (apart from the obvious ficus and artificial vines) such as foggers, sphagnum moss, various live plants or anything else along those lines. My previous setups have worked well, but not the sort of thing you would have thought to see a Chameleons natural environment to look like... So any input will be appreciated!


Foggers are a waste of money, if your going to spend like that get a mister such as mistking.no moss no substrait at all on the bottom infact.its worth buying a drainage tray of mujichameleons for the bottom it works like a shower tray so you won't have any sitting water. If you have any questions about lighting, heat, humidity control, feeders, suplimenting of anything at all you can pm me


----------



## kopstar

Tom Bill said:


> Hi there, my Panther Chameleons new mesh viv (4x2x2ft) comes next week and I want to make it as realistic and great as possibly, with as little stress to him as possible. I've had Chameleons in large setups before and realise how hard it is to keep them happy. This is why I want to make a setup full of live plants that he can hide in (as well as maintaining the humidity levels) and all other sorts of things that would be found in his natural environment.
> I posted this for anyone to have some input in to the new setup! Any recommendations (apart from the obvious ficus and artificial vines) such as foggers, sphagnum moss, various live plants or anything else along those lines. My previous setups have worked well, but not the sort of thing you would have thought to see a Chameleons natural environment to look like... So any input will be appreciated!


This set up minus decor, lighting, mister and wiring cost about £140 plus a bit of diy. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/636241-chameleon-thread-511.html#post10794903


----------



## Tom Bill

chameleonkev said:


> Foggers are a waste of money, if your going to spend like that get a mister such as mistking.no moss no substrait at all on the bottom infact.its worth buying a drainage tray of mujichameleons for the bottom it works like a shower tray so you won't have any sitting water. If you have any questions about lighting, heat, humidity control, feeders, suplimenting of anything at all you can pm me


Yh I've got the drainage all sorted. Would the mistking be the best option to buy then or should I get the exoterra monsoon system be better? I just need something to help maintain the humidity levels because of the amount of mesh in the new viv. His current setup in an exoterra terrarium (mainly glass) so the humidity currently isn't a problem. Any other recommendations would be appreciated!


----------



## kopstar

Mist King, nothing else can touch it.


----------



## Tom Bill

kopstar said:


> Mist King, nothing else can touch it.


Any idea where I can get one ?? Just had a quick look online and couldn't seem to find a UK supplier.


----------



## kopstar

Tom Bill said:


> Any idea where I can get one ?? Just had a quick look online and couldn't seem to find a UK supplier.


Mark at Junglefrog. 
Misting Equipment :: MistKing - JungleFrog


----------



## chameleonkev

Tom Bill said:


> Yh I've got the drainage all sorted. Would the mistking be the best option to buy then or should I get the exoterra monsoon system be better? I just need something to help maintain the humidity levels because of the amount of mesh in the new viv. His current setup in an exoterra terrarium (mainly glass) so the humidity currently isn't a problem. Any other recommendations would be appreciated!


The exoterra monsoon is well none for working for three or four months them it just breaks and never works again, you won't go wrong with mistking there amazing an to keep humidity in cover the back and sides with plastic white coving or any plastic sheet, that's what most people do plus that way the misting wont go all over your walls behind


----------



## Bradley

XtremeReptiles said:


> What bar ambilobe is she?


Im not too sure at the moemnt just waiting for the breeder to reply to an email. Im not too bothered as i know males can show either no matter what genetics they hold.


----------



## Tom Bill

chameleonkev said:


> The exoterra monsoon is well none for working for three or four months them it just breaks and never works again, you won't go wrong with mistking there amazing an to keep humidity in cover the back and sides with plastic white coving or any plastic sheet, that's what most people do plus that way the misting wont go all over your walls behind


Thanks for the advice mate! You wouldn't happen to know the best place to buy one from ??


----------



## soolonger

Was looking over some mantis forums and came across some guides to raising some blue bottles/green bottles , has anyone tried this? My boy is being funny with his food at the moment and i think he needs a change (i ordered some silkworms just before Christmas and they have not turned up yet).


----------



## chameleonkev

Tom Bill said:


> Thanks for the advice mate! You wouldn't happen to know the best place to buy one from ??


Mark at junglefrog is the only supplier in the UK check his website out, junglefrog.co.uk it think I got mine from there to


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> our new recruit:2thumb:cb male F,Minor:no1:


You able to get a female?


----------



## Bradley

chameleonkev said:


> You able to get a female?


The male came from hamm so im sure the person who they got him from will have a female. jamie is always willing to help!


----------



## Monkeymad

I hope you have all had a nice Christmas and may 2013 bring you many happy memories. Happy new year.

Danny.


----------



## chameleonkev

Bradley said:


> The male came from hamm so im sure the person who they got him from will have a female. jamie is always willing to help!


From what I've heard the females are alot harder to get hold of an you can see why when you see the colours on a female


----------



## Bradley

chameleonkev said:


> From what I've heard the females are alot harder to get hold of an you can see why when you see the colours on a female


The females are absolutely stunning!:2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

chameleonkev said:


> You able to get a female?




I already have a female she is just a yr now :2thumb: should be ready for this years breeding season as long as the new guy grows quick enough to able to do the biz: victory:


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> I already have a female she is just a yr now :2thumb: should be ready for this years breeding season as long as the new guy grows quick enough to able to do the biz: victory:


No I mean do you no anyone selling a female? I thinking of getting some lol


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Thought ad post a few pics !
Hope u like them ? 

The last picture is my favourite out this bunch 


































Mark


----------



## Bradley

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> Thought ad post a few pics !
> Hope u like them ?
> 
> The last picture is my favourite out this bunch
> 
> image
> image
> imageimage
> image
> 
> Mark


 Very nice! Who bred the ambilobe male in the first picture?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Hi guys hope everyone one had a good christmas and a good new years. Im on the verge of deciding whether to breed my ambilobes, as i have a passion for reps in general but monitors and chams stand out the most for me. Im just wondering what everyone thinks about breed panthers nowadays.. Any thoughts or opinions will be appeciated. 
Thanks 
Jon : victory:


----------



## chameleonkev

XtremeReptiles said:


> Hi guys hope everyone one had a good christmas and a good new years. Im on the verge of deciding whether to breed my ambilobes, as i have a passion for reps in general but monitors and chams stand out the most for me. Im just wondering what everyone thinks about breed panthers nowadays.. Any thoughts or opinions will be appeciated.
> Thanks
> Jon : victory:


Breeding is great, it's the selling the young that is the problem, it's hard to get a good reputation so that people can trust you. Look at muji an chameleoco they breed multiple chams a year and seem to do well but they have it pretty good, they no the locals that sell well and have amazing chams of that local, the question is if you start breeding ambilobe is there enought of a market to sell the young with them two breeding the amazing example of the local an loads of cheap ones always for sale to that arnt as good. It depends on who your competing for sales with as its hard to pick anyone over them as they have a great reputation


----------



## nads

I've had Gloria since she was 12 weeks old,she will be 2 in feb and has always been a pinky/orange colour..With lots of black cos she's grumpy.I have for the past 10 month's used Arcadia T5's on my Panthers,(apart from this female)and tbh,not noticed much difference in their colours,like everybody raved about(not knocking T5's,but just stating that i didn't notice any change in my panthers at all)I was content knowing they had the best possible uv though.
Well,8 weeks ago i changed Gloria to a Arcadia T5 12%(outside,on top a Terry Thatcher)And yesterday noticed greeny cheeks appearing:gasp:Today,she has a complete greeny tinge to her:gasp::gasp:
Is this the magic works of the T5's??? I think so:flrt:Either that,or she's going mouldy:whistling2:
Before....


















After pic's to follow very shortly,as photobucket is now playing up!!!:devil:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Breeding is great and exciting the longest part is the incubation ( 6,7,8,9 months ) of wait wait & more waiting. If you have the patience & husbandry & money for food and watering etc etc and the most important part is knowing someone who's going to take the baby's off you... And if you have id say do it.... At the minute I've got ambilobe eggs & ambanja eggs cooking the first lot are due to hatch this months ( hopefully ) but before I started to breed mine I ask around in a few shops if they would buy them of me when there've hatched ( my local reptile shops are cold blooded, jungle phase, & scales & fangs & daves reptiles ) and the net... 

If you can tick all those boxes go ahead and do its exciting. 

:2thumb:


----------



## nads

Continued......

Just a reminder.

Before T5









After T5..


----------



## XtremeReptiles

chameleonkev said:


> Breeding is great, it's the selling the young that is the problem, it's hard to get a good reputation so that people can trust you. Look at muji an chameleoco they breed multiple chams a year and seem to do well but they have it pretty good, they no the locals that sell well and have amazing chams of that local, the question is if you start breeding ambilobe is there enought of a market to sell the young with them two breeding the amazing example of the local an loads of cheap ones always for sale to that arnt as good. It depends on who your competing for sales with as its hard to pick anyone over them as they have a great reputation





Reptile Stef said:


> Breeding is great and exciting the longest part is the incubation ( 6,7,8,9 months ) of wait wait & more waiting. If you have the patience & husbandry & money for food and watering etc etc and the most important part is knowing someone who's going to take the baby's off you... And if you have id say do it.... At the minute I've got ambilobe eggs & ambanja eggs cooking the first lot are due to hatch this months ( hopefully ) but before I started to breed mine I ask around in a few shops if they would buy them of me when there've hatched ( my local reptile shops are cold blooded, jungle phase, & scales & fangs & daves reptiles ) and the net...
> 
> If you can tick all those boxes go ahead and do its exciting.
> 
> :2thumb:


This is what is stopping me as i don't want to be overloaded with babies. I know i would have a fantastic sire and a great dam as they are both from great lines but its wheather people value this anymore as i know why benton has decided to sell up as his chams did come at the right price for what they were but people would rather buy crosses for alot cheaper.... I love how panther chams have different locales and i hate the breeding of crosses as much as anyone else on this thread...


----------



## XtremeReptiles

nads said:


> Continued......
> 
> Just a reminder.
> 
> Before T5
> image
> 
> After T5..
> image
> 
> image


What a difference! I still need to change all of my lights, im half way there atm! :no1:


----------



## Reptile Stef

nads said:


> I've had Gloria since she was 12 weeks old,she will be 2 in feb and has always been a pinky/orange colour..With lots of black cos she's grumpy.I have for the past 10 month's used Arcadia T5's on my Panthers,(apart from this female)and tbh,not noticed much difference in their colours,like everybody raved about(not knocking T5's,but just stating that i didn't notice any change in my panthers at all)I was content knowing they had the best possible uv though.
> Well,8 weeks ago i changed Gloria to a Arcadia T5 12%(outside,on top a Terry Thatcher)And yesterday noticed greeny cheeks appearing:gasp:Today,she has a complete greeny tinge to her:gasp::gasp:
> Is this the magic works of the T5's??? I think so:flrt:Either that,or she's going mouldy:whistling2:
> Before....
> 
> image
> image
> 
> After pic's to follow very shortly,as photobucket is now playing up!!!:devil:


I'd say she's turning into a male :lol2:. Joking mate, my male ambilobe been a bit unusual in he last few months been pretty dull in colour and not eating so I bought one of those 24w 12% d3 arcadia uv flood lamp compact lamp and he's completely changed now eating and got some of his colour back ( only had the lamp for 3 weeks )


----------



## nads

Reptile Stef said:


> I'd say she's turning into a male :lol2:. Joking mate, my male ambilobe been a bit unusual in he last few months been pretty dull in colour and not eating so I bought one of those 24w 12% d3 arcadia uv flood lamp compact lamp and he's completely changed now eating and got some of his colour back ( only had the lamp for 3 weeks )


Don't you start!,:lol2: I've had a couple of people say that!!Haha.
I was just amazed about the change from 1 day to another..She really is "going green"

Vicky


----------



## chameleonkev

XtremeReptiles said:


> This is what is stopping me as i don't want to be overloaded with babies. I know i would have a fantastic sire and a great dam as they are both from great lines but its wheather people value this anymore as i know why benton has decided to sell up as his chams did come at the right price for what they were but people would rather buy crosses for alot cheaper.... I love how panther chams have different locales and i hate the breeding of crosses as much as anyone else on this thread...


its nevr going to make you a millionaire its a hobby and nothing more, in most cases if your making a bit your cutting corners and thats why you see alot of bad locals but anyway it doesnt hurt to give it a try, atleast the youve done it


----------



## jojothefirst

chameleonkev said:


> Breeding is great, it's the selling the young that is the problem, it's hard to get a good reputation so that people can trust you. Look at muji an chameleoco they breed multiple chams a year and seem to do well but they have it pretty good, they no the locals that sell well and have amazing chams of that local, the question is if you start breeding ambilobe is there enought of a market to sell the young with them two breeding the amazing example of the local an loads of cheap ones always for sale to that arnt as good. It depends on who your competing for sales with as its hard to pick anyone over them as they have a great reputation


i agree that there seems to have been a lot of people breeding panthers lately and im worried that even though my ambilobes are pure and going to have stunning babies, the other breeders will sell them at £60 so buyers will choose a panther expecting it to be stunning and find its not rather than pay more for 1 thats def going to be stunning. 
There's a real taboo about cross breeding in the US and they will buy not just a certain locale panther, but a exeptional example of that locale so the top breeders will do well. In the UK it appears like there are more people buying any panther because its a "panther" and the minority of people wanting the best have muji and chameleoco to go to who are the best.
really hope this changes.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

chameleonkev said:


> its nevr going to make you a millionaire its a hobby and nothing more, in most cases if your making a bit your cutting corners and thats why you see alot of bad locals but anyway it doesnt hurt to give it a try, atleast the youve done it


Don't really want to make a fast buck! Its my hobby, passion, but i don't want to bring more of the species into the world unless they go to good owners which is hard to come by nowadays! :whistling2:


----------



## chameleonkev

jojothefirst said:


> i agree that there seems to have been a lot of people breeding panthers lately and im worried that even though my ambilobes are pure and going to have stunning babies, the other breeders will sell them at £60 so buyers will choose a panther expecting it to be stunning and find its not rather than pay more for 1 thats def going to be stunning.
> There's a real taboo about cross breeding in the US and they will buy not just a certain locale panther, but a exeptional example of that locale so the top breeders will do well. In the UK it appears like there are more people buying any panther because its a "panther" and the minority of people wanting the best have muji and chameleoco to go to who are the best.
> really hope this changes.


in the US people no alot more about the species and the rip of artists over here dont help matters, this will make you all laugth. last week someone came to buy a young veiled of me who had been told that they change to any colour you put infrount of them, they showed them some video off youtube or something where there putting diffrent colour sunglasses on them or something like that an it changes all colours, they only came to me as they saw my add an i lived closer but how can someone actully have the face to say they csan do this? its no wonder people dont no much about chams over here


----------



## Bradley

I will be breeding panthers late next year. I chose ambilobe because I like the local and even if I dont breed I will have good examples for my personal collection and also because due to their fantastic colours many first time panther keepers choose the locale. I also chose them because there isnt many panther breeders with good lines down south here. Most like Muji and Chameleoco are further north.

When I bred yemens I bred yemens they went for very little - £12 to trade shops, panthers go for about £45-£50. 

I am going to try and make my fmela elay small clutches so that I wont have masses of babies at one time. I am also ensuring they are both from great lines.

You will get the people who want to pay £60 for an animal but there are still people out there who will pay for qaulity. I would eastimate with the lines my parent stock are from my babies could sell for £150 but it all depends on the market at that time!


----------



## chameleonkev

XtremeReptiles said:


> Don't really want to make a fast buck! Its my hobby, passion, but i don't want to bring more of the species into the world unless they go to good owners which is hard to come by nowadays! :whistling2:


it takes experience to become a good owner, just help them as much as you can, some ask some dont just always make sure they no your willing to help an thats all you can do


----------



## jojothefirst

Reptile Stef said:


> Breeding is great and exciting the longest part is the incubation ( 6,7,8,9 months ) of wait wait & more waiting. If you have the patience & husbandry & money for food and watering etc etc and the most important part is knowing someone who's going to take the baby's off you... And if you have id say do it.... At the minute I've got ambilobe eggs & ambanja eggs cooking the first lot are due to hatch this months ( hopefully ) but before I started to breed mine I ask around in a few shops if they would buy them of me when there've hatched ( my local reptile shops are cold blooded, jungle phase, & scales & fangs & daves reptiles ) and the net...
> 
> If you can tick all those boxes go ahead and do its exciting.
> 
> :2thumb:


Hope you do t mind me asking and im in no way implying anything..... Do you know the Linage of your ambilobes and ambanja's? And how much you would sell them for.


----------



## Tom Bill

jojothefirst said:


> i agree that there seems to have been a lot of people breeding panthers lately and im worried that even though my ambilobes are pure and going to have stunning babies, the other breeders will sell them at £60 so buyers will choose a panther expecting it to be stunning and find its not rather than pay more for 1 thats def going to be stunning.
> There's a real taboo about cross breeding in the US and they will buy not just a certain locale panther, but a exeptional example of that locale so the top breeders will do well. In the UK it appears like there are more people buying any panther because its a "panther" and the minority of people wanting the best have muji and chameleoco to go to who are the best.
> really hope this changes.


I completely agree! I recently bought my first ambilobe panther Chameleon from Muji, purely because of the their reputation. Whilst looking around and seeing various panthers from various breeders it became apparent that certain breeders were cross-breeding different locals, yet advertised them as pure line breeds. 

It's breeders like these that make it hard to become trustworthy of other lesser known breeders. Muji and Chameleoco may be one of the more expensive places to buy, but that's because you are paying for the quality! It's hard to be assured of this quality when buying from other breeders, which is sad in a way because it ruins the reputation of other breeders who are keeping to the pure locals and sticking to their passion.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Bradley said:


> I will be breeding panthers late next year. I chose ambilobe because I like the local and even if I dont breed I will have good examples for my personal collection and also because due to their fantastic colours many first time panther keepers choose the locale. I also chose them because there isnt many panther breeders with good lines down south here. Most like Muji and Chameleoco are further north.
> 
> When I bred yemens I bred yemens they went for very little - £12 to trade shops, panthers go for about £45-£50.
> 
> I am going to try and make my fmela elay small clutches so that I wont have masses of babies at one time. I am also ensuring they are both from great lines.
> 
> You will get the people who want to pay £60 for an animal but there are still people out there who will pay for qaulity. I would eastimate with the lines my parent stock are from my babies could sell for £150 but it all depends on the market at that time!


Im down south aswell! :2thumb: Also how do you make a female lay small clutches? : victory:


----------



## chameleonkev

XtremeReptiles said:


> Im down south aswell! :2thumb: Also how do you make a female lay small clutches? : victory:


Don't over feed her


----------



## XtremeReptiles

chameleonkev said:


> Don't over feed her


Thats it? :whistling2:


----------



## chameleonkev

XtremeReptiles said:


> Thats it? :whistling2:


You can never say how many there going to lay but yea if you over feed its going to be a bigger clutch than It would have been


----------



## benton1576

Trust me guys, If our going to breed Chameleons, you must find someone who will garauntee to buy your unsold stock. I worked with 3 of the nicest and rarest locales in the UK and ended up not being able to sell them at what was a very reasonable price considering how good their genes were and how hard they were to get anywhere else. I got burned by the UK reptile market big time and if I had my chance to do it again Id turn it down.

If your in it to try make money, I garauntee you that you will be sorely disappointing as your simply not going to make anything. I was fortunate enough to make my money back on what I spent on my ventures when I sold ip due to how good of an example my locales were. You cant breed Ambilobe and make money on them when theres 2 of the top breeders in the UK with top class bloodlines. Plus, where are you gonna get unrelated specimens from? the 2 top breeders? What next? eventually they will be inbred and weak. You must source from overseas as theres too many con men in the UK selling crosses as pure and related youngsters as unrelated.


----------



## benton1576

I currently have 14 Masoala eggs incubating, 6 of which are reserved to sell meaning the other 8 are going directly to the pet shops to avoid me getting "stuck" with them again. The market for rarer locales is dead, and the more common locales are already being worked with by the top breeders in the UK so its a no win situation.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benton1576 said:


> Trust me guys, If our going to breed Chameleons, you must find someone who will garauntee to buy your unsold stock. I worked with 3 of the nicest and rarest locales in the UK and ended up not being able to sell them at what was a very reasonable price considering how good their genes were and how hard they were to get anywhere else. I got burned by the UK reptile market big time and if I had my chance to do it again Id turn it down.
> 
> If your in it to try make money, I garauntee you that you will be sorely disappointing as your simply not going to make anything. I was fortunate enough to make my money back on what I spent on my ventures when I sold ip due to how good of an example my locales were. You cant breed Ambilobe and make money on them when theres 2 of the top breeders in the UK with top class bloodlines. Plus, where are you gonna get unrelated specimens from? the 2 top breeders? What next? eventually they will be inbred and weak. You must source from overseas as theres too many con men in the UK selling crosses as pure and related youngsters as unrelated.


Well yes my female is from muji but my male is from a quality oversea's breeder, but im still questioning breeding. Atm im thinking of selling the female and just keeping the male as a pet as i don't want to bring more chams into the world if they are not needed....


----------



## benton1576

XtremeReptiles said:


> Well yes my female is from muji but my male is from a quality oversea's breeder, but im still questioning breeding. Atm im thinking of selling the female and just keeping the male as a pet as i don't want to bring more chams into the world if they are not needed....


I wouldnt bother mate. Theres already tons of Ambilobe in the UK and tons of crap bedroom breeders selling substandard/crossed examples of the locale for peanuts. Unless you have Chameleoco's or Muji's reputation, you will be forced to sell them for peanuts to compete. Just enjoy them as pets. I know if I ever find a space in my new house Im moving to tomorrow, I will be buying a Faly from Chameleonkev just because theyre my favourite locale. Kev is going to sell me one for £10 as he loves me so much! lol (joking by the way)


----------



## Bradley

I know over the last year 2 big breeders in my area stopped breeding all panthers. My local shops have struggled to get any panther in, sometimes only being able to get in lone females or males people have bought in that they do not want anymore. 

I am going to be getting a male from muji or chameleoco to go with my female. They both have fantastic examples of may locales but nobody down south here is breeding anything in large numbers. 

There are loads of veileds being bred every year and they still sell. I know these don't come in locales but surely if they sell (and I still see them in shops for a fair price) why shouldn't panthers?

I suppose it depends on whats around at any given time and who is prepared to pay what price for what. I have no problem selling ambilobe babies at £120 each and i know big breeders who sell at them prices.


----------



## Bradley

XtremeReptiles said:


> Thats it? :whistling2:


Keeping the basking spot in the low 80's and not over feeding causes them to think its the cooler season. They only generally choose to lay in the warmer season and if they do lay with the reduced diet they usually only lay 2 dozen or so.


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> I wouldnt bother mate. Theres already tons of Ambilobe in the UK and tons of crap bedroom breeders selling substandard/crossed examples of the locale for peanuts. Unless you have Chameleoco's or Muji's reputation, you will be forced to sell them for peanuts to compete. Just enjoy them as pets. I know if I ever find a space in my new house Im moving to tomorrow, I will be buying a Faly from Chameleonkev just because theyre my favourite locale. Kev is going to sell me one for £10 as he loves me so much! lol (joking by the way)


Checky fu**er lol


----------



## Bradley

chameleonkev said:


> Checky fu**er lol


Anymore of these £10 Falys going? :2thumb::whistling2:


----------



## benton1576

Bradley said:


> I know over the last year 2 big breeders in my area stopped breeding all panthers. My local shops have struggled to get any panther in, sometimes only being able to get in lone females or males people have bought in that they do not want anymore.
> 
> I am going to be getting a male from muji or chameleoco to go with my female. They both have fantastic examples of may locales but nobody down south here is breeding anything in large numbers.
> 
> There are loads of veileds being bred every year and they still sell. I know these don't come in locales but surely if they sell (and I still see them in shops for a fair price) why shouldn't panthers?
> 
> I suppose it depends on whats around at any given time and who is prepared to pay what price for what. I have no problem selling ambilobe babies at £120 each and i know big breeders who sell at them prices.


Veiled Chams sell so easily because of how cheap they are. Ive seen them as low as £15 each! Ambilobe will sell, but I don't think you will get £120 for them unless they're exceptional, and you wont be able to show how exceptional they are until you have pics of the babies when they have matured, so its gonna be a few years before you can get that for them. You may sell a few at that price, but not the whole clutch. It will be ok if you can find someone whos gonna buy your surplus stock, but chances of that happening are low. If you have surplus, it means your struggling to sell, so a pet shop is unlikely to be able to sell them meaning they are spending money keeping them until a customer comes along, they may offer you a few quid for a couple of them but thats about it.


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> Checky fu**er lol


Was worth a try! lol. You cant deny you love me though buddy! :flrt:


----------



## kopstar

Breeding anything for the sake of it is a waste of time, money and not to mention detrimental to the animals you produce. You need to sit down and think about why you want to breed, how you will care for the offspring and line up potential buyers.

There's nothing like being stuck with unwanted reptiles for turning a hobby into a chore.


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> Was worth a try! lol. You cant deny you love me though buddy! :flrt:


Sounds wrong, il have it none I do have a girlfriend an a child lol


----------



## Bradley

kopstar said:


> Breeding anything for the sake of it is a waste of time, money and not to mention detrimental to the animals you produce. You need to sit down and think about why you want to breed, how you will care for the offspring and line up potential buyers.
> 
> There's nothing like being stuck with unwanted reptiles for turning a hobby into a chore.


I know exactly what you mean. I have plenty of local shops who will buy stock from me if needed and I hope to only produce small clutches. 

I breed my animals because I like to gain the experience of doing it, even if i only do it once. If the two chameleons become pets only then so be it. Its not like they have to be bred because of their rarity.


----------



## Bradley

benton1576 said:


> Veiled Chams sell so easily because of how cheap they are. Ive seen them as low as £15 each! Ambilobe will sell, but I don't think you will get £120 for them unless they're exceptional, and you wont be able to show how exceptional they are until you have pics of the babies when they have matured, so its gonna be a few years before you can get that for them. You may sell a few at that price, but not the whole clutch. It will be ok if you can find someone whos gonna buy your surplus stock, but chances of that happening are low. If you have surplus, it means your struggling to sell, so a pet shop is unlikely to be able to sell them meaning they are spending money keeping them until a customer comes along, they may offer you a few quid for a couple of them but thats about it.


I am lucky in a way due to having good contacts in my local shops. I know what prices they would and do pay from big retailers who sell to shops. If I got what they paid to big breeders it is something, although obviously not as much as privately.


----------



## benton1576

kopstar said:


> Breeding anything for the sake of it is a waste of time, money and not to mention detrimental to the animals you produce. You need to sit down and think about why you want to breed, how you will care for the offspring and line up potential buyers.
> 
> There's nothing like being stuck with unwanted reptiles for turning a hobby into a chore.


Too true. I didnt take the advice Im giving out now and look what happened to me. I lost my love for the hobby and all faith in the UK's reptile market. My eyes were only opened when I returned to the UK. In Germany it was good.

Getting stuck with unwanted animals does become a chore, answering tons of PM's from people offering you peanuts for quality Chameleons becomes a chore too. Getting messed around by people wanting them and then never getting back on touch or cancelling last minute becomes a chore. You quickly get frustrated and lose your passion. Don't do it to yourself unless you are willing to keep whats left behind, or cull most of the eggs to produce less. Don't rely on people reserving them to determine how many eggs to keep if you choose the latter, it doesn't work out that way, trust me. Although having said that, I made quite a bit of money from people who paid a deposit and cancelled last minute but that only covered the cost of keeping them another month to find another buyer.


----------



## benton1576

Bradley said:


> I am lucky in a way due to having good contacts in my local shops. I know what prices they would and do pay from big retailers who sell to shops. If I got what they paid to big breeders it is something, although obviously not as much as privately.


Thats now, by the time you breed and incubate your eggs its gonna be late this year or 2014. A lot can change in a year. Regardless of wether they promise to buy them, theyre your best mate etc, at the end of the day theyre a business and need to make money otherwise they close down. If they dont think they will sell, they wont buy them off you.


----------



## Bradley

benton1576 said:


> Thats now, by the time you breed and incubate your eggs its gonna be late this year or 2014. A lot can change in a year. Regardless of wether they promise to buy them, theyre your best mate etc, at the end of the day theyre a business and need to make money otherwise they close down. If they dont think they will sell, they wont buy them off you.


Yep it will be a year or two before babies will be ready to sell.


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> Sounds wrong, il have it none I do have a girlfriend an a child lol


So what you saying? You finishing with me? I thought we were in this forever! :lol2:

How are those Faly eggs looking mate? I havnt even seen my new house yet as the wife has dealt with it coz Ive been working so much, but I reckon I can find somewhere to keep a nice male!


----------



## MuJi

jojothefirst said:


> i agree that there seems to have been a lot of people breeding panthers lately and im worried that even though my ambilobes are pure and going to have stunning babies, the other breeders will sell them at £60 so buyers will choose a panther expecting it to be stunning and find its not rather than pay more for 1 thats def going to be stunning.
> 
> There's a real taboo about cross breeding in the US and they will buy not just a certain locale panther, but a exeptional example of that locale so the top breeders will do well. In the UK it appears like there are more people buying any panther because its a "panther" and the minority of people wanting the best have muji and chameleoco to go to who are the best.
> really hope this changes.


Thanks for the nice remarks from everyone, we always try our best and give the best support we can 
There has been some really interesting comments from all u guys recently, many with regards towards breeding pardalis. In our opinion these animals should be bred as its there instinct to do so, this is why your male generally wants to come out most of the time it's not because he wants to sit on your shoulder lol. Whether u decide to incubate the eggs is your own decision because raising young is expensive and will take every hour and more.
Many of u guys r worried about moving panthers after the long haul of raising etc and competing with larger breeders. This doesn't have to be the case!! 
2013 is here we now have had quite a lot of experience keeping chams, panther chameleons r where the addiction starts........ There r hundreds of species of chameleon, pardalis is one! Our aim this year is to bring as many different species to the u.k. For u all to enjoy and work with ,setting up your own breeding program's and we can all work together learning from our own experiences, the most important thing is to share these experiences together and learn from them, specialise in a species,learn how they think eat and breath.
NOTE: if your breeding to make money don't. If your breeding to invest in and learn about fantastic new species then do. We can all help each other
Happy new year to all and let's make it a cracker!!!

Mark, how many of those Faly has Kevin got for a tenner lol? We'll have some off him. The off spring look awesome :2thumb:


----------



## jojothefirst

I actually think that a lot of people breeding crosses as pure are just ignorant rather than deceitfully doing it. Hopefully this will change in next few years.



MuJi said:


> Thanks for the nice remarks from everyone, we always try our best and give the best support we can
> There has been some really interesting comments from all u guys recently, many with regards towards breeding pardalis. In our opinion these animals should be bred as its there instinct to do so, this is why your male generally wants to come out most of the time it's not because he wants to sit on your shoulder lol. Whether u decide to incubate the eggs is your own decision because raising young is expensive and will take every hour and more.
> Many of u guys r worried about moving panthers after the long haul of raising etc and competing with larger breeders. This doesn't have to be the case!!
> 2013 is here we now have had quite a lot of experience keeping chams, panther chameleons r where the addiction starts........ There r hundreds of species of chameleon, pardalis is one! Our aim this year is to bring as many different species to the u.k. For u all to enjoy and work with ,setting up your own breeding program's and we can all work together learning from our own experiences, the most important thing is to share these experiences together and learn from them, specialise in a species,learn how they think eat and breath.
> NOTE: if your breeding to make money don't. If your breeding to invest in and learn about fantastic new species then do. We can all help each other
> Happy new year to all and let's make it a cracker!!!
> 
> Mark, how many of those Faly has Kevin got for a tenner lol? We'll have some off him. The off spring look awesome :2thumb:


I love the idea of more variety of chameleons species being breed in the uk. Especially montane species. We have very few in comparison to germany and some of the other countries in europe. Hopefully I can get babies from my ellioti and boehmei this year.


----------



## benton1576

There will be some amazing Faly around in the next year or 2. Kev has some nice ones to work with, the sire is a Storm baby! A guy here in North East bought my trio, male being WC, 1 female from Graeme Gadsby and the other female from my Storm line. I predict some unbelievable babies coming from that group! Faly are second to none IMO. Theyre Union Jack coloured so what more can be said. lol. 

Julian, Im afraid the £10 Faly has already been snapped up by me, its a one off because me and Kev are secret lovers! lol. :2thumb:


----------



## chameleonkev

MuJi said:


> Thanks for the nice remarks from everyone, we always try our best and give the best support we can
> There has been some really interesting comments from all u guys recently, many with regards towards breeding pardalis. In our opinion these animals should be bred as its there instinct to do so, this is why your male generally wants to come out most of the time it's not because he wants to sit on your shoulder lol. Whether u decide to incubate the eggs is your own decision because raising young is expensive and will take every hour and more.
> Many of u guys r worried about moving panthers after the long haul of raising etc and competing with larger breeders. This doesn't have to be the case!!
> 2013 is here we now have had quite a lot of experience keeping chams, panther chameleons r where the addiction starts........ There r hundreds of species of chameleon, pardalis is one! Our aim this year is to bring as many different species to the u.k. For u all to enjoy and work with ,setting up your own breeding program's and we can all work together learning from our own experiences, the most important thing is to share these experiences together and learn from them, specialise in a species,learn how they think eat and breath.
> NOTE: if your breeding to make money don't. If your breeding to invest in and learn about fantastic new species then do. We can all help each other
> Happy new year to all and let's make it a cracker!!!
> 
> Mark, how many of those Faly has Kevin got for a tenner lol? We'll have some off him. The off spring look awesome :2thumb:


You've got a deal if the f minor is a tenner :2thumb:


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> So what you saying? You finishing with me? I thought we were in this forever! :lol2:
> 
> How are those Faly eggs looking mate? I havnt even seen my new house yet as the wife has dealt with it coz Ive been working so much, but I reckon I can find somewhere to keep a nice male!


The masoala look more likely to hatch they have pretty much all windowed an I breed the parents again yesterday


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Bradley said:


> Very nice! Who bred the ambilobe male in the first picture?


Yeah he from Muji chameleon world about 17 months ago or there abouts along with the female in the last picture

Mark


----------



## Monkeymad

WOW I like the caluma parsonii parsonii. Very nice indeed.

Well a little update, after just over a week my very small female died this morning, at least I know I tried to give her the best start possible. She stopped eating and drinking so I took the decision to feed her with a baby syringe which worked but she only took a drop of each twice a day. Yesterday she just came straight to me and refused to leave my hand so I kinda knew it was over but never have up hope.

On the other hand the other girl has shed twice and doubled size and the young male shed and is getting a nice size now too.

Also my two incubators are here now so going to be putting my cam room together over the next week. Just need to save hard now to try and afford some nice rarer cams of a nice line.

Danny.


----------



## Chameleoco

Hi Guys,
Happy new year all of you:2thumb:,would like to thank everyone who has said nice comments about us:no1:

just a few pics of the Calumma Parsonii i picked up in summer they are doing great it looks like we may have 1.1. which is what we were hoping for: victory:


Cheers all the best..
jamie


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> Hi Guys,
> Happy new year all of you:2thumb:,would like to thank everyone who has said nice comments about us:no1:
> 
> just a few pics of the Calumma Parsonii i picked up in summer they are doing great it looks like we may have 1.1. which is what we were hoping for: victory:
> 
> 
> Cheers all the best..
> jamie


How old are these?


----------



## Chameleoco

one was born on the 26/6/12 and one on the 25/6/12 so around 6 month☺


----------



## chameleonkev

I'm just comparing, I've never kept these before so just trying to make sure mine looks healthy


----------



## Chameleoco

if you can get on Facebook i have loads of pics of them on my wall.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chameleoco/224255664294358


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Hi guys do you think this panther cham in this advert is a diego suarez, or a cross? Thanks 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../919410-male-diego-suarez-chameleon-sale.html


----------



## Chameleoco

looks like some of the Nosy Valiha kicking around Europe:2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Chameleoco said:


> looks like some of the Nosy Valiha kicking around Europe:2thumb:


Really? I wouldn't say he looks like a nosy valiha...:whistling2: I think it has diego suarez in him but cross with something else


----------



## Chameleoco

this is my mates valiha semi fired up, he has a lot of green on him at rest:2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Chameleoco said:


> this is my mates valiha semi fired up, he has a lot of green on him at rest:2thumb:


Yeah i see what you mean (tell your friend nice cham :2thumb, still looks like a diego to me... Or part of on at least.


----------



## Chameleoco

this is what a geniune Diego should look like:2thumb:

Furcifer pardalis, Diego Suarez | Pantherchameleon, furcifer pardalis


----------



## XtremeReptiles

So do yu think the cham is a cross?


----------



## Chameleoco

:lol2: hate getting into these discussions :2thumb: no comment:whistling2:


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> looks like some of the Nosy Valiha kicking around Europe:2thumb:


Personally I don't believe we have many clean locals in this country such as this, Ambanja, nosy mitsio, etc.. It's a shame it's all because when someone has a kind of rare local in the country they Carnt find a clean line unrelated so they tend to use the local that looks the most similar and now were left with what we have. Look at the US Ambanja then look at what's in this country!!!??


----------



## XtremeReptiles

chameleonkev said:


> Personally I don't believe we have many clean locals in this country such as this, Ambanja, nosy mitsio, etc.. It's a shame it's all because when someone has a kind of rare local in the country they Carnt find a clean line unrelated so they tend to use the local that looks the most similar and now were left with what we have. Look at the US Ambanja then look at what's in this country!!!??


I thought it was a nice cham but i wanted to know the local of it... :whip:


----------



## chameleonkev

XtremeReptiles said:


> I thought it was a nice cham but i wanted to know the local of it... :whip:


It might be, I'm just talking in general


----------



## XtremeReptiles

chameleonkev said:


> It might be, I'm just talking in general


Well he said he got it from hamm but coulnt remember the breeders name so prob not....:whistling2:


----------



## leighlian-x

I have a nosey mitsio  What's wrong with that? I chose her for her temperament!


----------



## chameleonkev

Nothing is wrong with it I have a mitsio to


----------



## Bradley

Whats peoples thoughts on this

I have my 4/5 months old female panther in an 18 inch square exo terra atm. She is constantly on the move and I feel she would be better in bigger. I was thinking of putting her straight into a 2x2x4 which I keep all females in. If i had anything smaller I would use that but dont.

She cup feeds well so Im thinking it will be fine. Any thoughts?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Bradley said:


> Whats peoples thoughts on this
> 
> I have my 4/5 months old female panther in an 18 inch square exo terra atm. She is constantly on the move and I feel she would be better in bigger. I was thinking of putting her straight into a 2x2x4 which I keep all females in. If i had anything smaller I would use that but dont.
> 
> She cup feeds well so Im thinking it will be fine. Any thoughts?


I would think it was fine if she cup feeds. I would put her in that viv, and make sure that it had plenty of feeding cups at various points with insects in at all times. I would also make sure that it has plenty of foliage : victory:


----------



## benton1576

chameleonkev said:


> Nothing is wrong with it I have a mitsio to


How is your Mitsio coming along Kev, Id love to see updated pics of him now! And of course your Faly bred by me!!!


----------



## Craig050581

Can anyone recommend someone for silkworms & butterworms? Cheers


----------



## lucozade3000

I buy mine from the Northampton rep center. Free next day delivery...

-J


----------



## Craig050581

lucozade3000 said:


> I buy mine from the Northampton rep center. Free next day delivery...
> 
> -J


Just looked on there. They don't list them.


----------



## chameleonkev

Craig050581 said:


> Can anyone recommend someone for silkworms & butterworms? Cheers


I get mine of a bloke on this forum, tiptonboa


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> How is your Mitsio coming along Kev, Id love to see updated pics of him now! And of course your Faly bred by me!!!


Coming along great, I tryed to get him fire up yesterday but he wernt intrested, when he sleeps he's yellow but I arnt taking a pic then that's cheating


----------



## Craig050581

chameleonkev said:


> I get mine of a bloke on this forum, tiptonboa


Yeah found him and tried to get in touch with him but no joy.


----------



## chameleonkev

He will get back to you when he comes on he's a good guy


----------



## MuJi

Check these little beauties out 
















Trioceros laterispinis probably one of the rarest chams u'l see


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

MuJi said:


> Check these little beauties out
> View attachment 74615
> 
> 
> View attachment 74616
> 
> 
> Trioceros laterispinis probably one of the rarest chams u'l see


Wow :gasp:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

MuJi said:


> Check these little beauties out
> View attachment 74615
> 
> 
> View attachment 74616
> 
> 
> Trioceros laterispinis probably one of the rarest chams u'l see



:mf_dribble:


----------



## tommy1711

MuJi said:


> Check these little beauties out
> View attachment 74615
> 
> 
> View attachment 74616
> 
> 
> Trioceros laterispinis probably one of the rarest chams u'l see


Have you got these Julian they look really cool what's there origin?


----------



## MuJi

tommy1711 said:


> Have you got these Julian they look really cool what's there origin?



I will be collecting a small group of this species towards the end of this month Tommy  they will be unrelated pairs 3-4 months old. These r only found in one mountain range in Tanzania.


----------



## Iwantone

MuJi said:


> Check these little beauties out
> View attachment 74615
> 
> 
> View attachment 74616
> 
> 
> Trioceros laterispinis probably one of the rarest chams u'l see


I want one lol.


----------



## Bradley

Just changed my Arcadia T5 D3+ bulb over after it's first year and they certainly are bright when new!


----------



## Bexzini

Bradley said:


> Just changed my Arcadia T5 D3+ bulb over after it's first year and they certainly are bright when new!


I ordered a new one today as well, cant wait for it to arrive for my cham :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Bexzini said:


> I ordered a new one today as well, cant wait for it to arrive for my cham :2thumb:


They are great bulbs!


----------



## Bexzini

Bradley said:


> They are great bulbs!


Aint that the truth :no1:


----------



## jaymiejarvis

*my babies*






















This is Rango & Karma. He is Piebald and has got some really stunning colours, grumpy though, she is hand tame and constantly wants to come out of her cage. I just got a clutch of 33 eggs from them, cant wait to hopefully get some babies. My first time keeping and breeding chameleons.


----------



## stan1

jaymiejarvis said:


> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> This is Rango & Karma. He is Piebald and has got some really stunning colours, grumpy though, she is hand tame and constantly wants to come out of her cage. I just got a clutch of 33 eggs from them, cant wait to hopefully get some babies. My first time keeping and breeding chameleons.


Really good looking pair you've got ther mate I'm sure ull get beautiful babies too! Really considering getting a veiled atm, not sure if I want to get a juvi like my panther thou wuld quite like one almost a year old!!


----------



## Bradley

My cage for my 5 months female panther. Extra large reptibreeze with my homemade drainage


----------



## Oski1

Have not posted any pictures of my chameleons for ages, thought I would take and post a few today.

My old panther,
still a belter,and such a friendly cham.

Although looking a bit washed out this winter,roll on summer,

















My old Male veiled, currently going through a shed, not such a freindly chameleon


----------



## Oski1

And some of the Furcifer Minors taken today

They seemed to have gone very bland this winter in comparison to what they usally are like, the Female is almost Orange,and the male looks washed out,
Has anyone noticed seasonal effects on colouring? Muji? Chameleoco?
It seems my panthers do to a degree as well,


















Compared to summer, below, Quite a difference,


----------



## Reptile Stef

Oski1 said:


> Have not posted any pictures of my chameleons for ages, thought I would take and post a few today.
> 
> My old panther,
> still a belter,and such a friendly cham.
> 
> Although looking a bit washed out this winter,roll on summer,
> 
> image
> image
> My old Male veiled, currently going through a shed, not such a freindly chameleon
> image
> image



Your panther is a stunner how comes his so bright? What calcium & vitimins do you use and how often? 

:2thumb:


----------



## chameleonkev

*my parsonii*

quick pic of my parsonii










i saw him/her eat for the first time today so hopfully im building up the trust now, let me no if you think he/she is looking healthy


----------



## Oski1

Reptile Stef said:


> Your panther is a stunner how comes his so bright? What calcium & vitimins do you use and how often?
> 
> Thanks:2thumb: I just use plain calcium 4 feeds a week, and a multivi,t zoom med I think twice a month along with 2 lots of calcium+d3 a month
> But I always gut load food,+make sure I have good lighting and they are always out doors in the summer, which they seem to love,
> :2thumb
> This is bright:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the last pictures its a video to see him fire up!!
> 
> quick pic of my parsonii
> 
> That is awesome, They are one of my favourite chameleons, good luck with:2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

Oski1 said:


> And some of the Furcifer Minors taken today
> 
> They seemed to have gone very bland this winter in comparison to what they usally are like, the Female is almost Orange,and the male looks washed out,
> Has anyone noticed seasonal effects on colouring? Muji? Chameleoco?
> It seems my panthers do to a degree as well,
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Compared to summer, below, Quite a difference,
> image
> image





mine do look a little different to yours ill rake some pics for you:2thumb:


----------



## Blick

Hi all, looking for some advice on the sex of our new panther chameleon.

Added some additional photos and would hugely appreciate any assistance:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/925587-sexing-panther-chameleon.html


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Blick said:


> Hi all, looking for some advice on the sex of our new panther chameleon.
> 
> Added some additional photos and would hugely appreciate any assistance:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/925587-sexing-panther-chameleon.html


Female : victory:


----------



## chameleonkev

Blick said:


> Hi all, looking for some advice on the sex of our new panther chameleon.
> 
> Added some additional photos and would hugely appreciate any assistance:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/925587-sexing-panther-chameleon.html


Is this the same person who just messages me on Cham forums asking


----------



## Blick

Yeah, apologies, I was running two threads simultaneously!

Thanks a lot all.


----------



## chameleonkev

No that's fine I just didn't want to answer twice


----------



## Reptile Stef

Looking on getting a male red bar ambilobe from muji in a couple of months from the screameleons bloodline. Bound to be a cracker can not wait


----------



## Tom Bill

Hi everyone, has anyone got any taming techniques for a juvenile panther ?? I know people say that they can only 'tolerate' handling, but I've had chameleons in the past that always loved a good climb outside the setup. My current panther isn't so friendly though... Ever since he moved into his new setup, he doesn't seem too fond of me and flares up! He won't hand-feed now either (does feed normally though) so just need a little advice on taming the little fella. 

Thanks!


----------



## benton1576

Tom Bill said:


> Hi everyone, has anyone got any taming techniques for a juvenile panther ?? I know people say that they can only 'tolerate' handling, but I've had chameleons in the past that always loved a good climb outside the setup. My current panther isn't so friendly though... Ever since he moved into his new setup, he doesn't seem too fond of me and flares up! He won't hand-feed now either (does feed normally though) so just need a little advice on taming the little fella.
> 
> Thanks!


I wouldnt be too concerned if hes a Juvi, its normal for them to go off you for a while. Once he matures properly he should settle back down, or at least to a level that you can tolerate! lol. Persevere with the hand feeding, he will relent eventually, especially if you have a nice silkie for him. Try to avoid wax worms though, theyre addictive and not a good source of vits.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Ricks reptiles have got butterworms back in stock just orderd loads. My panthers and rankins are gonna have a treat they love them. 

:2thumb:


----------



## Tom Bill

benton1576 said:


> I wouldnt be too concerned if hes a Juvi, its normal for them to go off you for a while. Once he matures properly he should settle back down, or at least to a level that you can tolerate! lol. Persevere with the hand feeding, he will relent eventually, especially if you have a nice silkie for him. Try to avoid wax worms though, theyre addictive and not a good source of vits.



Thanks a lot Benton! Much appreciated.


----------



## thenameicallmyself

*Introducing Oscar Goldman*

Here is a video of the wee guy currently 4 months old

https://vimeo.com/57547571

And here are some pictures .....




























0.0.1 Royal Python - Steve French
1.0.0 Veiled Chameleon - Oscar Goldman


----------



## chameleonkev

thenameicallmyself said:


> Here is a video of the wee guy currently 4 months old
> 
> https://vimeo.com/57547571
> 
> And here are some pictures .....
> 
> image]image[/URL]
> 
> image]image[/URL]
> 
> image]image[/URL]
> 
> 0.0.1 Royal Python - Steve French
> 1.0.0 Veiled Chameleon - Oscar Goldman


Congrats on the first Cham there amazing, would you like some advise on the set up as personally there are a couple of little things want changing soon as you can


----------



## thenameicallmyself

yes please


----------



## Tom Bill

thenameicallmyself said:


> yes please


I personally would strongly advise more foliage (possibly a live ficus) this will help with the humidity and provide your cham with more cover, making him feel a lot more secure. Also, the substrate isn't necessary (just for future reference)


----------



## thenameicallmyself

yeah i intend to get more foliage for him im just a bit skint just now.... 

I realise I dont really need substrate and to be honest it has become a bit of a pain already so I dont think I will buy it again after this stuff has passed its best.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## chameleonkev

You don't need to spend money to improve, you could do with more horizontal branches to allow the Cham to find his ideal spot, just normal outdoor branches are fine and more natural looking just clean them of to get rid of bacteria. I'd clean them of and leave outside over night the frost will kill of any pests and for plants try Lorell, it's really cheap, strong and looks really good to( I've steal that idea of muji:2thumb


----------



## chameleonkev

Oh and yes it's worth removing the substrait sooner rather than later as if the chameleon miss fires and eats a bit of dirt it could cause impaction so if tougher rid there are less health risks and not to mention the smell it will cause


----------



## thenameicallmyself

I'm in Glasgow, Scotland just now so the little vegetation around is either frozen or dead so its not the best time of year for that option, I will might nick some of the vegetation from my python enclosure he settled and wont miss it for the time being.


----------



## jojothefirst

That's disgusting 
(Iran Bru in 1st pic that is he he)
Viv would look with the few suggestions made. Congrats on your first cham, there addictive.



thenameicallmyself said:


> Here is a video of the wee guy currently 4 months old
> 
> https://vimeo.com/57547571
> 
> And here are some pictures .....
> 
> image]image[/URL]
> 
> image]image[/URL]
> 
> image]image[/URL]
> 
> 0.0.1 Royal Python - Steve French
> 1.0.0 Veiled Chameleon - Oscar Goldman


----------



## thenameicallmyself

Don't diss the Irn Bru! lol

I spray the leaves and tank with Irn Bru he seems to like it.


----------



## Chameleoco

A picture taken yesterday of my suspected male


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> A picture taken yesterday of my suspected male


Is it a male your after then? Looks very nice.Mine hand feed a bunch of locust for the first time today. I don't normally hand feed but I'm just happy that he/she trusts me enought


----------



## Chameleoco

chameleonkev said:


> Is it a male your after then? Looks very nice.Mine hand feed a bunch of locust for the first time today. I don't normally hand feed but I'm just happy that he/she trusts me enought


Yh Hopefully then this would give me 1.2 i have another cb male lined up so hopefully i can get some action out of my female towards the end of the year: victory:


----------



## Chameleoco

NEW TO THE UK!!!!!!


My friend in europe has some Nosy Valiha for sale 3 month + @ 200euros per animal collection in march from hamm available,pm for more details, here is a picture of the sire☺


----------



## Reptile Stef

Little enclosure ready for baby panthers when they hatch which should be next month. Just need to get another arcadia 12% UVB +d3 flood lamp 











:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Looks good! I need to set up my new viv for my new baby panther soon. Will need some more live plants and some branches.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Gonna start setting up the other enclosure next month ready for the new red bar ambilobe male from muji ( screameleons bloodline ) can't wait :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Bradley

Yep my muji baby will be here too soon!


----------



## Reptile Stef

Is he one of the baby's that are ready in march?


----------



## Bradley

Reptile Stef said:


> Is he one of the baby's that are ready in march?


No he isnt from the screameleon line, he is from bojo. Did look at the screameleon line but I have looked at quite a few of bojo's offspring and they are stunning!


----------



## Reptile Stef

Bradley said:


> No he isnt from the screameleon line, he is from bojo. Did look at the screameleon line but I have looked at quite a few of bojo's offspring and they are stunning!


Just had a look at bojo and he is a cracker


----------



## Reptile Stef

Reptile Stef said:


> Little enclosure ready for baby panthers when they hatch which should be next month. Just need to get another arcadia 12% UVB +d3 flood lamp
> 
> image
> 
> 
> :2thumb:


Just ordered the arcadia flood :no1:


----------



## Chameleoco

collection available for Hamm new locale to the UK Nosy Valiha, 200euros each pictures below of sire and ♂ &♀ babies:2thumb:

Cheers
Jamie


----------



## David V

Hi guys, went in to spray my Jackson's chameleon this morning and found him just climbing up from the bottom with his tongue hanging out his mouth. I took him out and rinsed his tongue to keep it moist. He started opening his mouth and pushing out his whole tongue andi could see what looked like a bone at the base and the rest was just hanging, he was trying his best to get his tongue back in his mouth. I phoned the vet and took him down and they decided to keep him in for the day to do xrays and stuff. Have any of you seen this before and is it repairable? Thanks for any replies, David


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Hi all just to let you guys know Sir David Attenborough is doing a new series on Sky channel Eden HD it's called Attenborough's Curiosity's. I just thought u guys wild like to know cause all the adverts I have seen for it are showing a lot of chameleons and I seen a few panthers in the small clip lol. It starts Tuesday at 8pm. I think it will be a good watch for all people into chams, 

Thanks Mark


----------



## Reptile Stef

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> Hi all just to let you guys know Sir David Attenborough is doing a new series on Sky channel Eden HD it's called Attenborough's Curiosity's. I just thought u guys wild like to know cause all the adverts I have seen for it are showing a lot of chameleons and I seen a few panthers in the small clip lol. It starts Tuesday at 8pm. I think it will be a good watch for all people into chams,
> 
> Thanks Mark


Thanks mark 

You just reminded me about it does look good. Love all his tv programmes 

Thanks


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Reptile Stef said:


> Thanks mark
> 
> You just reminded me about it does look good. Love all his tv programmes
> 
> Thanks


A think ave got most if not all ov his stuff saved on my computer lol he the best person for the job, did ya see his 85th birthday interview where he returned to Madagascar? I was quite surprised to hear that the south part ov the island goes through a drought,

Sir David I think is amazing, a reckon he will live till over a 100 lol

Mark


----------



## jojothefirst

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> Hi all just to let you guys know Sir David Attenborough is doing a new series on Sky channel Eden HD it's called Attenborough's Curiosity's. I just thought u guys wild like to know cause all the adverts I have seen for it are showing a lot of chameleons and I seen a few panthers in the small clip lol. It starts Tuesday at 8pm. I think it will be a good watch for all people into chams,
> 
> Thanks Mark


 
Cheers mark, didn't know about this. Loved the 3 episodes he did on Madagascar. Lots of verious chams in them.


David V said:


> Hi guys, went in to spray my Jackson's chameleon this morning and found him just climbing up from the bottom with his tongue hanging out his mouth. I took him out and rinsed his tongue to keep it moist. He started opening his mouth and pushing out his whole tongue andi could see what looked like a bone at the base and the rest was just hanging, he was trying his best to get his tongue back in his mouth. I phoned the vet and took him down and they decided to keep him in for the day to do xrays and stuff. Have any of you seen this before and is it repairable? Thanks for any replies, David


 did you get anything sorted with your Jackson?


----------



## Reptile Stef

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> A think ave got most if not all ov his stuff saved on my computer lol he the best person for the job, did ya see his 85th birthday interview where he returned to Madagascar? I was quite surprised to hear that the south part ov the island goes through a drought,
> 
> Sir David I think is amazing, a reckon he will live till over a 100 lol
> 
> Mark


Yeah quite shocking really didn't no that part of Madagascar go's through drought. 

Sir David Attenborough is a fit man for his age it's got to be all the travelling his done keeps him on his feet. 

I'm watching him now on Eden ( life in cold blood ) 

:2thumb:


----------



## Reptile Stef

David Attenborough natural curiosities in on now on Eden guys


----------



## chrismyatt82

Hey all, I have just posted in the newbie section about my new Veiled Chameleon named Clive... Here he is


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Hi guys hope everyone and there chams are well just wondering is the 6% t5 is better one for my adult panther Cham inside the viv? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Bradley

XtremeReptiles said:


> Hi guys hope everyone and there chams are well just wondering is the 6% t5 is better one for my adult panther Cham inside the viv? Thanks for any help!


Should be fine inside


----------



## Chameleoco

IN STOCK NOW !!!!
Does your Chameleon fancy a change to crickets and locus??

READY for shipping Tuesday 
Blue bottle casters approx 250 per bag.
£3.50 each or 2 for £6 + FREE delivery!!!
Message me for details PayPal accepted.


----------



## murchmeister91

Hi guys, I am now a proud owner of a baby veiled chameleon, after months of planning etc . 
Best decision I ever made she is fascinating ! 

Just one question though , are your young chameleons very secretive ? Lol

Mine will not do anything while I'm watching but as soon as I look away she explores about and drinks etc .. I have resorted to hiding behind the couch to watch her


----------



## chrismyatt82

Heya all
I am new here, just joined... Have owned reptiles since 2010, I owned a male and female Bearded Dragon which sucessfully bred, unfortunatly they were all rehomed in 2011 due to relocating. I am now the proud owner of a 8 month old male Bearded dragon named George (had since August) and recently bought a 4 month old male Veiled Chameleon named Clive.

Being my first Chameleon have done extensive research prior to purchase however one thing is still a little confusing to me... He is an Orangy/Brown colour with lots of green patches... I have had lots of feedback suchas he could be stressed, unhappy, settling in and even this could be his natural colour and also that he wont develop his true colours until around 6 months old

My set up is a 4x2x2 wooden and glass viv (looking to change to a screen mesh soon), plently of branches for climbing, fake plants and also real plants too, I have a dripper system which I made myself and spray the enclosure around 3 times a day for about 5 mins. Humidity is good with 60-70% normal and the basking spot is 90 with 70-75 at the bottom. Feeding Hoppers and Morioworms (eating well), dusted with Nutribal and calci-dust. UV is 5.0 Reptisun and lights on for 13 hours a day. Last shed was 3 days ago


----------



## chrismyatt82

Here is a picture I took today of Clive, he is really starting to show alot more Green... is this something that will happen all over eventually? He is 5 months old now


----------



## Jakenicholls

Blue bar ambilobe from chameleoco's jaws line :2thumb:
15 months old! thinking about breeding him when the time is right :no1:


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Hey guys what do ya think of this drainage table it's idea for the large reptibreeze cages. The table is 19x19 and stands 19" high
Let me know 










Mark


----------



## Oski1

Jakenicholls said:


> Blue bar ambilobe from chameleoco's jaws line :2thumb:
> 15 months old! thinking about breeding him when the time is right :no1:
> image


Thats a A1 cham mate, stunning def try and breed him. good luck!


----------



## chrismyatt82

Is anyone able to answer me about my chameleons colouring? :blush:


----------



## debiorme

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> Hey guys what do ya think of this drainage table it's idea for the large reptibreeze cages. The table is 19x19 and stands 19" high
> Let me know
> 
> image
> 
> Mark


Nice Hun, could work well :2thumb:


----------



## debiorme

chrismyatt82 said:


> Is anyone able to answer me about my chameleons colouring? :blush:


It's hard to say at the minute cos your chams young, also depends on what UV lighting your using as that can make a big difference in colour.


----------



## debiorme

Hi, what's the best thing to use in my female yemens egg laying box plz guys? X


----------



## Bradley

debiorme said:


> Hi, what's the best thing to use in my female yemens egg laying box plz guys? X



I would use a 50/50 mixture of playsand and compost that is kept moist enough to hold a tunnel.


----------



## Bradley

chrismyatt82 said:


> Here is a picture I took today of Clive, he is really starting to show alot more Green... is this something that will happen all over eventually? He is 5 months old now
> 
> image


To me he looks older then 5 months. if he is 5 months though his colour will improve. The uv lighting and supplements can have a alot to do with it, also how hydrated the chameleon is.


----------



## debiorme

Bradley said:


> I would use a 50/50 mixture of playsand and compost that is kept moist enough to hold a tunnel.


Hi Hun, could I mix plantation soil or Eco earth with the sand? X


----------



## David V

jojothefirst said:


> did you get anything sorted with your Jackson?


Ye thanks, the vet kept him in for the day, done xrays and stuff, by the time I got to the vets he had managed to get his tongue back in his mouth. The vet said nothing looked broken and all bones were perfectly shaped so no signs on mbd but he gave me liquid calcium to just make sure he gets what he needs for the next while incase he doesn't eat very much


----------



## ch5

Jakenicholls said:


> Blue bar ambilobe from chameleoco's jaws line :2thumb:
> 15 months old! thinking about breeding him when the time is right :no1:
> image


He is very vibrant. Stunning


----------



## Jakenicholls

ch5 said:


> He is very vibrant. Stunning


Thanks! I keep him healthy, not a single problem since i got him 13 months ago :no1:


----------



## Bradley

debiorme said:


> Hi Hun, could I mix plantation soil or Eco earth with the sand? X


Yep that will be fine


----------



## Chameleoco

Jakenicholls said:


> Blue bar ambilobe from chameleoco's jaws line :2thumb:
> 15 months old! thinking about breeding him when the time is right :no1:
> image


jake he is looking stunning matey :2thumb:


----------



## Craig050581

Hi guys, do any of you know the guy that was at the last donny show who made all the electrical goods? I'm after a humidity controller and he sold them. I think he made them himself, he also sold temp displays etc.


----------



## jojothefirst

Came home from work to find my Ellioti had given birth to 17 babies (+1 baby still born)
Took some pics but apologise for the poor quality. It was obviously dark. 

Next to mum




New home


----------



## Bradley

Anyone know of any small cheap screen cages about? Need one for just a few months of use until the animal goes into it's adult cage.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Bradley said:


> Anyone know of any small cheap screen cages about? Need one for just a few months of use until the animal goes into it's adult cage.


Take it your young males on his way soon from muji? Can't wait till I get mine.


----------



## Bradley

Reptile Stef said:


> Take it your young males on his way soon from muji? Can't wait till I get mine.


Yep 20th feb! Can't wait


----------



## Jakenicholls

Just watched the Johnathon ross show that was on last night with david attenborough and they brought the chameleons out and he said they weren't good as pets! i completely disagree


----------



## Bradley

Jakenicholls said:


> Just watched the Johnathon ross show that was on last night with david attenborough and they brought the chameleons out and he said they weren't good as pets! i completely disagree


Well they don't make good pets. the whole point of them saying that is so people don't just go out and get them for the sake of it.

We all know that they do if cared for properly but to the general person the don't.

It wasnt about personality it was more on the husbandry side of things. chameleons are great! :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

My new male coming from muji on the 20th feb. He is from the bojo line and just over 2 months in this picture.










His future girlfriend


----------



## Reptile Stef

What male is he mate ambilobe?


----------



## ch5

Jakenicholls said:


> Just watched the Johnathon ross show that was on last night with david attenborough and they brought the chameleons out and he said they weren't good as pets! i completely disagree


It would seem that he possesses a real fascination and interest for chameleons. I have heard interviews and seen clips of him before and he often talks about them. 

For someone with such a knowledge and experience of nature and wildlife it really does say a lot about these amazing animals


----------



## loulou1980

*muji*

i have 3 of mujis ambilobes (unrelated) they are stunning, two have mated well and female ha just laid her second cluth of 41 egg, got a total of 70 cooking at the moment, mum is doing well, would def recommend buying from them, we have also bought all our vivs from them too :notworthy:


----------



## Bradley

Reptile Stef said:


> What male is he mate ambilobe?


Yep ambilobe from bojo line


----------



## Chameleoco

Hi all,
we are taking orders up until Friday for Blue bottle casters,they will be sent out next Monday.
£3.50 for 250 bag 
£6.00 for x2 500 bag
FREE P&P
PM FOR MORE DETAILS:2thumb:
Cheers
Jamie


----------



## Tom Bill

Hi everyone, does anyone here know of the best European panther chameleon breeders? I'm after a Nosy faly, with the hope to one day set up a breeding project and help make them more readily available in the UK  I know of Chameleoco, Muji, and Screameleons (US based), but are there any European breeders who have pure line Nosy falys? I've mentioned to Benton (owned a trio of beautiful Falys) on here and I want to help introduce different bloodlines in the UK with the possibility of breeding with his bloodline and producing some of the most stunning Falys in the UK (currently introduced by Benton I believe)!  I just need an idea of where to look, because I'm only after pure breeds! So any info will be very much appreciated!


----------



## chrismyatt82

Here is another picture of Clive taken today, have adjusted bulbs to get better ambient temps as well as a basking spot of 92f, running the dripper for longer during the day and cut down lights to just 12 hours a day... to me his colours seem to be getting better 
Have had mixed opinions on his age... The reptile shop is certain that he is 5 months old and was hatched in September... other people say he looks more 9-12 months old
Any opinions welcome lol


----------



## ch5

Tom Bill said:


> Hi everyone, does anyone here know of the best European panther chameleon breeders? I'm after a Nosy faly, with the hope to one day set up a breeding project and help make them more readily available in the UK  I know of Chameleoco, Muji, and Screameleons (US based), but are there any European breeders who have pure line Nosy falys? I've mentioned to Benton (owned a trio of beautiful Falys) on here and I want to help introduce different bloodlines in the UK with the possibility of breeding with his bloodline and producing some of the most stunning Falys in the UK (currently introduced by Benton I believe)!  I just need an idea of where to look, because I'm only after pure breeds! So any info will be very much appreciated!


Try gad58y on here. He keeps faly's


----------



## Chameleoco

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-bar-ambilobe-s-screameleon.html#post10932563


----------



## Chameleoco

Tom Bill said:


> Hi everyone, does anyone here know of the best European panther chameleon breeders? I'm after a Nosy faly, with the hope to one day set up a breeding project and help make them more readily available in the UK  I know of Chameleoco, Muji, and Screameleons (US based), but are there any European breeders who have pure line Nosy falys? I've mentioned to Benton (owned a trio of beautiful Falys) on here and I want to help introduce different bloodlines in the UK with the possibility of breeding with his bloodline and producing some of the most stunning Falys in the UK (currently introduced by Benton I believe)!  I just need an idea of where to look, because I'm only after pure breeds! So any info will be very much appreciated!




i know a few people with faly in europe i will ask about, there is a few other people looking for them i am looking for 2 ♀'s for them at the min, i found a cracking line but he wont have babies til May.

you could try https://www.facebook.com/renate.clarkson she may have some


----------



## Chameleoco

check the coloration on the 12 week old red bar sired by amnesia:2thumb:


----------



## MuJi

Check out the new arrivals ;-0

would have to say one of the most spectacular species we have ever seen!!!
















enjoy.......


----------



## Tom Bill

Chameleoco said:


> i know a few people with faly in europe i will ask about, there is a few other people looking for them i am looking for 2 ♀'s for them at the min, i found a cracking line but he wont have babies til May.
> 
> you could try https://www.facebook.com/renate.clarkson she may have some


Thanks a lot! I really appreciate it


----------



## jojothefirst

Chameleoco said:


> i know a few people with faly in europe i will ask about, there is a few other people looking for them i am looking for 2 ♀'s for them at the min, i found a cracking line but he wont have babies til May.
> 
> you could try https://www.facebook.com/renate.clarkson she may have some


Wow, they have a great collection. Would be nice to see more Faly and other less common panthers over here.


----------



## Tom Bill

jojothefirst said:


> Wow, they have a great collection. Would be nice to see more Faly and other less common panthers over here.


That's what I'm hoping to do by introducing more Falys in the UK  A wider gene pool and pure gene lines will result in some fantastic chameleons! That's the plan anyway.


----------



## chameleonkev

Tom Bill said:


> That's what I'm hoping to do by introducing more Falys in the UK  A wider gene pool and pure gene lines will result in some fantastic chameleons! That's the plan anyway.


I have some faly and a WC male coming from Canada around may, the father to the young was one of radiens offspring and looks identical, search for radien he's one amazing nosy faly


----------



## Tom Bill

chameleonkev said:


> I have some faly and a WC male coming from Canada around may, the father to the young was one of radiens offspring and looks identical, search for radien he's one amazing nosy faly


Wow... Stunning! Do you know of any breeders with falys like radien or something as nice ??


----------



## Wayne71

This my first chameleon, was told its an ambilobe x nosy be about 7 months old.








Love his colour at night wish he would stay like that


----------



## chameleonkev

Tom Bill said:


> Wow... Stunning! Do you know of any breeders with falys like radien or something as nice ??


Their arnt many faly like radien out there unfortunately and they arnt a popular local in this country, I'm going to continue to try an get some great faly but I arnt going to be breeding panthers much as there is to many people at it now, I would consider getting a rarer species witch is what I now want to do, it will be much more rewarding to work with a species that many havnt


----------



## Tom Bill

chameleonkev said:


> Their arnt many faly like radien out there unfortunately and they arnt a popular local in this country, I'm going to continue to try an get some great faly but I arnt going to be breeding panthers much as there is to many people at it now, I would consider getting a rarer species witch is what I now want to do, it will be much more rewarding to work with a species that many havnt


Will it not be more difficult trying to sell the rarer species? I may be wrong, but will there only be a limited market?


----------



## chameleonkev

Tom Bill said:


> Will it not be more difficult trying to sell the rarer species? I may be wrong, but will there only be a limited market?


No I don't think so there are plenty of people who are intrested in other species, most people just havnt been introduced to them that's all so they don't no about them


----------



## UrolithicTitan

chameleonkev said:


> No I don't think so there are plenty of people who are intrested in other species, most people just havnt been introduced to them that's all so they don't no about them


I for one would much rather work with a hand full of different species rather than Pamther locales. While the locales are quite stunning, you dont get thr differences in behavior and physical characteristics that you would get with different species.


----------



## chameleonkev

UrolithicTitan said:


> I for one would much rather work with a hand full of different species rather than Pamther locales. While the locales are quite stunning, you dont get thr differences in behavior and physical characteristics that you would get with different species.


This is my opinion also, I'm keeping the panthers I do have and arnt saying I won't own more in the future but there are just to many amazing species to simply keep one, plus with the montane species they can be kept outside for large parts of the year will will save a whole lot on electric :2thumb:


----------



## UrolithicTitan

chameleonkev said:


> This is my opinion also, I'm keeping the panthers I do have and arnt saying I won't own more in the future but there are just to many amazing species to simply keep one, plus with the montane species they can be kept outside for large parts of the year will will save a whole lot on electric :2thumb:


The South African dwarfs ranks as some of the most stunning 'temperate' species.


----------



## chameleonkev

I really like the k matschiei atm an I'm picking up my t laterispinis aswell at the weekend of muji I carnt wait


----------



## Reptile Stef

Quick snap of my lot

Male ambilobe ( blue bar ) quite old coming up to 5 years. 










Female ambilobe ( blue bar ) again oldish coming up to 3 yrs & gravid 3rd cluch 











Male ambanja ( blue bar ) 2 yrs old 



















Female ambanja ( blue bar ) 1yr 3 months 










Got a male ambilobe coming from muji ( screameleons line ) in a few weeks and also thinking of getting a female from muji ( bojo line nice little pair that would be ) 

:2thumb:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Reg resting ( ambanja ) 










Water for sprayer 










Just done a shop for the crickets 










:2thumb:


----------



## colinm

Carrots are very good for crickets too.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Got some of them in the fridge only a couple though :lol2:


----------



## Miss Lily

A new pic of my bestest buddyboy, Monty! He's not such a 'dinky dinosaur' any more! Love him to bits! :no1:


----------



## Bradley

Reptile Stef said:


> Reg resting ( ambanja )
> 
> image
> 
> Water for sprayer
> 
> image
> 
> Just done a shop for the crickets
> 
> image
> 
> :2thumb:


Them crickets will be well fed! Don't you use tap water then?


----------



## Reptile Stef

Bradley said:


> Them crickets will be well fed! Don't you use tap water then?


Lol normally when you buy crickets from shops there stomachs are full of cardboard from eating the egg cartons lol so went tescos last night and got some fresh fruit & veg . As for the water if I use tap water it makes the air line from the spray system a yellow colour which I don't like and also it's pure water so the panthers don't get any chlorine. 

Stef


----------



## MuJi

Reptile Stef said:


> Lol normally when you buy crickets from shops there stomachs are full of cardboard from eating the egg cartons lol so went tescos last night and got some fresh fruit & veg . As for the water if I use tap water it makes the air line from the spray system a yellow colour which I don't like and also it's pure water so the panthers don't get any chlorine.
> 
> Stef


Hey Stef, that looks like our shopping trolley difference is we add a couple of pot noodles too as we need to eat as well as the crickets:roll::roll:


----------



## Reptile Stef

MuJi said:


> Hey Stef, that looks like our shopping trolley difference is we add a couple of pot noodles too as we need to eat as well as the crickets:roll::roll:


Lol do like a pot noodle ( chicken & mushroom ) my favourite. Lol


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Be sure to put your covers on the inside ov the repti breeze as chams will rip nails off all day long and the water that is sprayed will run into the age floor. Ave seen picture where ppl put the Perspex or plexy glass on the outside thus the water goes through the mesh runs down and it's not in the cage thus setting your stand or floor, 

My males as there is plenty pics up ad thought ad have ago lol 


















Mark


----------



## Reptile Stef

Man there bright


----------



## chameleonkev

Masoala panther chameleons have started to hatch over night, those who have contacted me asking about them and anyone else if you would like to pm me I will put you on a list. They will be at a very reasonable price as I don't believe one panther is worth more than another, thanks


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Reptile Stef said:


> Man there bright


Thanks Stepf , yes they are very bight lol first one is from bojo line the second is from jaws line, both ov them are my fab in my collection ov 8 panthers. 

Bet ya over the moon kev am still waiting on my first clutch to start hatching been 25 weeks in the incubator so far, 
How long they been in your incubator?

Thanks all 

Mark


----------



## chameleonkev

6-7 months. You will no when there close to hatching mine windowed over a month ago so I new they where close


----------



## Reptile Stef

chameleonkev said:


> 6-7 months. You will no when there close to hatching mine windowed over a month ago so I new they where close


Mine have been in since the 15th July so they've been incubating for 7 months just want them to start hatching :devil:.

I done the 3 months diapause @ 66-68f and then raised to 73-75f for the rest of incubation 

:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Hope my bojo male turns out like him!


----------



## ch5

Miss Lily said:


> A new pic of my bestest buddyboy, Monty! He's not such a 'dinky dinosaur' any more! Love him to bits! :no1:
> 
> image


He is one cool cham


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Reptile Stef said:


> Mine have been in since the 15th July so they've been incubating for 7 months just want them to start hatching :devil:.
> 
> I done the 3 months diapause @ 66-68f and then raised to 73-75f for the rest of incubation
> 
> :2thumb:


Thanks for that kev, 

Stef I have done the diapause also but a shorter time, i have one half on my eggs doing diapause and the other half are in the different incubator with the same temp all the way through, IMO the ones in the that are not going through diapause look to be developing a lot better, also one half using super hatch the other some hatch rite and the rest are on boiled perlite, we shall soon see what works for me.


----------



## Reptile Stef

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> Thanks for that kev,
> 
> Stef I have done the diapause also but a shorter time, i have one half on my eggs doing diapause and the other half are in the different incubator with the same temp all the way through, IMO the ones in the that are not going through diapause look to be developing a lot better, also one half using super hatch the other some hatch rite and the rest are on boiled perlite, we shall soon see what works for me.


Ah ok I have all my eggs on vermiculite the eggs are massive now from when they were laid they should be hatching anytime soon now.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Just went a bought some more bits for the crickets. 










Gonna stick some in a blender and see how it all works out... Could be the new cricket crack.... 

Any advice before I start experimenting?

Thanks


----------



## Bradley

Be careful with the cat and dog food. Too much animal protein can cause gout in chameleons so I tend to avoid it.


----------



## chameleonkev

Bradley said:


> Be careful with the cat and dog food. Too much animal protein can cause gout in chameleons so I tend to avoid it.


Yes animal protein can cause many problems, same with fish flakes and containing to much vitamin a witch isn't the best for panthers and worse for the montanes. you can actually buy vegetable protein ( oil form ) offline witch would work very well and then all you need is your calcium witch is in plenty of dark greens, turnip greens and so on and people ad kale, hemp seed there are loads of good dry mix things you can use


----------



## Reptile Stef

chameleonkev said:


> Yes animal protein can cause many problems, same with fish flakes and containing to much vitamin a witch isn't the best for panthers and worse for the montanes. you can actually buy vegetable protein ( oil form ) offline witch would work very well and then all you need is your calcium witch is in plenty of dark greens, turnip greens and so on and people ad kale, hemp seed there are loads of good dry mix things you can use


Where can you buy the vegetable protein ( oil form ) from mate? So the turnip greens & dark greens just stick in a blender and give it a good blend? I've already got kale but I thought kale blocks out the calcium? Hemp seed I can from a fishing tackle shop as I'm a carp angler.. 

:2thumb:


----------



## chameleonkev

I'm not sure, I got some from a organic health store along with alot of other ingredients and made Nerly 3 kg, If you look for a online health store there would be loads of helpful ingredients


----------



## Reptile Stef

chameleonkev said:


> I'm not sure, I got some from a organic health store along with alot of other ingredients and made Nerly 3 kg, If you look for a online health store there would be loads of helpful ingredients


Is this any good mate I can't find the oil form anywher.. 

Soya Protein | Holland and Barrett

:2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

Quick pic of the Parsonii enclosure:2thumb:they are growing like stink in here:no1:


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> Quick pic of the Parsonii enclosure:2thumb:they are growing like stink in here:no1:


How many do you have in there? It looks amazing


----------



## Chameleoco

chameleonkev said:


> How many do you have in there? It looks amazing



Cheers matey just 2 juvi's in there at the minute.


----------



## chameleonkev

Are you keeping both or just after a certain sex then selling the other?


----------



## Reptile Stef

Anyone got any pictures or a rough size of panthers eggs that are about to hatch? I no you have to look out for sweating but just wanted to no the size. 

Mine are slightly bigger or the same size as cadburys mini eggs. 

Thanks


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Reptile Stef said:


> Anyone got any pictures or a rough size of panthers eggs that are about to hatch? I no you have to look out for sweating but just wanted to no the size.
> 
> Mine are slightly bigger or the same size as cadburys mini eggs.
> 
> Thanks


Hi stef mine are bigger than cadburys mini eggs ATM can wait, 
It's time time time and more time be prepared to wait up to and over 9 months lol but u hope not 

Mark


----------



## Chameleoco

chameleonkev said:


> Are you keeping both or just after a certain sex then selling the other?



i will be keeping them matey and separating them in summer when they mature a little.


----------



## Reptile Stef

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> Hi stef mine are bigger than cadburys mini eggs ATM can wait,
> It's time time time and more time be prepared to wait up to and over 9 months lol but u hope not
> 
> Mark


I hope not mate I done the 3 month diapause as well to see if that's any quicker. They have been in for 7 months already can't wait till they start hatching.


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> i will be keeping them matey and separating them in summer when they mature a little.


Worth a try, I will want another once I no what sex mine is and I've cured the lip, it's still swollen but the small amount of puss has completely gone and hasn't made a comeback


----------



## pippin9050

hi guys
does anyone know the price an availbilty of all the fischers chameleon (I think there are a few subspecies) and which are the biggest to which are the smallest
thanks


----------



## Chameleoco

chameleonkev said:


> Worth a try, I will want another once I no what sex mine is and I've cured the lip, it's still swollen but the small amount of puss has completely gone and hasn't made a comeback




:lol2: i have had all mine since they where 3month old i couldn't sell them, i have got too attached to them, these two are siblings but i have another male lined up to pair with my big girl maverick.
Good news with the lip i am glad it's doing well, i had funny feeling there would be a little build up in there.
Matt farmer has a nice female for sale at the minute


----------



## Chameleoco

few of the girls:2thumb:


----------



## jojothefirst

pippin9050 said:


> hi guys
> does anyone know the price an availbilty of all the fischers chameleon (I think there are a few subspecies) and which are the biggest to which are the smallest
> thanks


There are a few species that get referred to as Fischers/dwarf fischers ect chameleons.
They come under the genus "kinyongia". Here is a good thread.
Fischer's Chameleon (Kinyongia fischeri) - Chameleon Forums
I have some kinyongia boehmei which sometimes are called dwarf fischers because I think they are closely related to Kinyongia tavetana


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> :lol2: i have had all mine since they where 3month old i couldn't sell them, i have got too attached to them, these two are siblings but i have another male lined up to pair with my big girl maverick.
> Good news with the lip i am glad it's doing well, i had funny feeling there would be a little build up in there.
> Matt farmer has a nice female for sale at the minute


I don't yet no the sex of mine so I don't want to buy another yet


----------



## cushy1111

*my yeman*

Hi My female Yeman has just laid 199 eggs is this a record have you ever had this many? she was put with the male onthe 31 dec2012 and layed them on the 11 feb I am so shocked as the books i read say 40-70 eggs, will they be less fertile because there is so many? this is her 2nd cluch her 1st cluch she had 106eggs all were infertile:gasp:


----------



## chameleonkev

Troll


----------



## benton1576

cushy1111 said:


> Hi My female Yeman has just laid 199 eggs is this a record have you ever had this many? she was put with the male onthe 31 dec2012 and layed them on the 11 feb I am so shocked as the books i read say 40-70 eggs, will they be less fertile because there is so many? this is her 2nd cluch her 1st cluch she had 106eggs all were infertile:gasp:


Wow, that is a record for sure. Please post a pic of all 199 of your lovely eggs..........:whistling2:

Kev, please please please post a pic of your Faly and Mitsio!!!


----------



## Bradley

Not long until I get my bojo male from Muji! Setting up his cage over the weekend and he is being delivered Monday :2thumb:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Bradley said:


> Not long until I get my bojo male from Muji! Setting up his cage over the weekend and he is being delivered Monday :2thumb:


Bet you can't wait :whistling2:.


----------



## Bradley

Reptile Stef said:


> Bet you can't wait :whistling2:.


Very Excited! Also love setting up the cage before too. New reptibreeze and arcadia canopy coming friday for him!


----------



## Reptile Stef

cushy1111 said:


> Hi My female Yeman has just laid 199 eggs is this a record have you ever had this many? she was put with the male onthe 31 dec2012 and layed them on the 11 feb I am so shocked as the books i read say 40-70 eggs, will they be less fertile because there is so many? this is her 2nd cluch her 1st cluch she had 106eggs all were infertile:gasp:


Mmmmmmmmm????


----------



## Reptile Stef

Bradley said:


> Very Excited! Also love setting up the cage before too. New reptibreeze and arcadia canopy coming friday for him!


I love setting up enclosures sometimes it can take me hours. I'm still waiting for mine :devil:


----------



## chameleonkev

Reptile Stef said:


> Mmmmmmmmm????


Like I said, troll. 199 eggs bull sh*t


----------



## Reptile Stef

chameleonkev said:


> Like I said, troll. 199 eggs bull sh*t


Yeah that's what i thought :whistling2:. ( I wondered what you meant by troll..:lol2: )


----------



## Reptile Stef

Little picture on the first lot of eggs I'm waiting on hatching. 

When laid ( ambilobe ) 











Today 










:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## chameleonkev

benton1576 said:


> Wow, that is a record for sure. Please post a pic of all 199 of your lovely eggs..........:whistling2:
> 
> Kev, please please please post a pic of your Faly and Mitsio!!!


Will do soon, I'm going to get a new camera i think. Taking pics with a phone does your chams no justice


----------



## Miss Lily

I know Veiled girls can lay a LOT of eggs, but 199 is a little on the imaginative side! My first girl laid two infertile clutches - the first was 104 and the second was 102. I counted several times just to make sure! She was a big girl, and I admit, she was overfed and kept too warm for a female. Ultimately, she paid the price. I took what I had learnt and with my second female I fed her less from 6 months and kept her at 83F max. As a result, she lived twice as long as my first female and only laid one clutch of infertiles at the age of 20 months. She lived to just over 3 years old, when she contracted Pneumonia and I lost her to a massive infection in March last year.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Reptile Stef said:


> Little picture on the first lot of eggs I'm waiting on hatching.
> 
> When laid ( ambilobe )
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> image
> 
> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Come on hatchhhhhhhh. :whistling2:


----------



## Chameleoco

Hi Guys
just wanted to share this picture of Sinestro at manchester museum, this guy is a hot red bar:2thumb:i have some eggs cooking from his sister x Amnesia: victory:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Chameleoco said:


> Hi Guys
> just wanted to share this picture of Sinestro at manchester museum, this guy is a hot red bar:2thumb:i have some eggs cooking from his sister x Amnesia: victory:


Looks a stunner :2thumb:


----------



## Craig050581

Well got a new app for the iPhone it shoots upto 800 pics a min! Thought I'd try it out. Well it shows that a Cham firing is still to quick for it lol


----------



## Bradley

Here is the cage I setup today for the arrival of my male panther from muji on Monday. Its a medium reptibreeze with 40 watt bulb and 45cm arcadia T5 canopy for uv. Tested it all today and its holding temps nicely! Just need to get him now!


----------



## MuJi

won't be long now Bradley, he's gona love that setup: victory:


----------



## Bradley

MuJi said:


> won't be long now Bradley, he's gona love that setup: victory:


6pm tomorrow! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## pippin9050

oooh bet your exitced thought it was the 20th?
you planning to breed with your female or are they related?
is the female from julian too?


----------



## Reptile Stef

Craig050581 said:


> Well got a new app for the iPhone it shoots upto 800 pics a min! Thought I'd try it out. Well it shows that a Cham firing is still to quick for it lol
> View attachment 76715
> View attachment 76716
> View attachment 76717
> View attachment 76718
> View attachment 76719


What's the app called mate?


----------



## Reptile Stef

Bradley said:


> 6pm tomorrow! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Lucky :censor: :lol2:
Want my one :devil:


----------



## Bradley

Reptile Stef said:


> Lucky :censor: :lol2:
> Want my one :devil:


Wont be long for you! You will just have to watch my endless pictures of him colouring up in the meantime. :2thumb::lol2::no1:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Bradley said:


> Wont be long for you! You will just have to watch my endless pictures of him colouring up in the meantime. :2thumb::lol2::no1:


I suppose I'll have to :lol2:. 

Bet his gonna turn out a stunner as muji's panthers always are. 

:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Reptile Stef said:


> I suppose I'll have to :lol2:.
> 
> Bet his gonna turn out a stunner as muji's panthers always are.
> 
> :2thumb:


All the offspring muji has had has turned out great! My male sambava was bred by him and he was stunning too. Never heard a bad word about them and have always liked all the babies they have produced.


----------



## Craig050581

Reptile Stef said:


> What's the app called mate?


Fast camera.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Craig050581 said:


> Fast camera.


Thanks mate 

:2thumb:


----------



## jojothefirst

My third female laid yesterday, only 7 eggs this time...... The other 2 batches of 9 are still looking really good so far.



(Sorry for picture quality)

And pic of ellioti babies in this thread

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-babies-chamaeleo-trioceros.html#post10970584


----------



## Chameleoco

jojothefirst said:


> My third female laid yesterday, only 7 eggs this time...... The other 2 batches of 9 are still looking really good so far.
> http://s253.beta.photobucket.com/user/JOJOTHEFIRST/media/WP_000125_zps2df3208e.jpg.htmlimage
> http://s253.beta.photobucket.com/user/JOJOTHEFIRST/media/WP_000126_zps00f69040.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> (Sorry for picture quality)
> 
> And pic of ellioti babies in this thread
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-babies-chamaeleo-trioceros.html#post10970584



Well done matey : victory:


----------



## jojothefirst

Chameleoco said:


> Well done matey : victory:


Cheers Jamie, i hope kinyongias will become more popular, they are really underrated.


----------



## MuJi

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/938438-bradypodion-pumilum.html

PM if anyone is interested


----------



## pippin9050

umm bradley arn't you forgetting something?


----------



## Reptile Stef

Exactly what I was thinking :whistling2:.
Think his been let down :Na_Na_Na_Na:
I'll have that set up off ya brad for my male


----------



## Bradley

I have a picture but not one showing his great colours that he has shown today! He ha some great blue on him and some nice red coming through on his eye turrets. This was a picture from last night about an hour after he got here. he ate this morning and is doing well!


----------



## Reptile Stef

His gonna be a stunner :flrt:


----------



## stan1

Starting to get his colours!!  


Hope you like becus I love! <3 haha


----------



## stan1

Looking good bradley!!


----------



## Bradley

stan1 said:


> Starting to get his colours!!
> [URL=http://www.freeimagehosting.net/t/ncayg.jpg]image[/url]
> 
> Hope you like becus I love! <3 haha


He looks great! Who bred him?


----------



## pippin9050

stunning bradley congrats!
the person who bred stans was I think the same person as me as he ask me something about him last year.


----------



## stan1

He was a £60 bargain from ambi on this site, I was hoping to breed him next year but the guy didn't give me any information on his where the parents came from and egnored me wen I asked! So I've decided he will remain a pet  ill hopefully purchase a male and female from muji and chameleoco in the future for some nice strong blood lines


----------



## stan1

Pippin I'd love to see how yours is coming along!


----------



## pippin9050

here ya go 
the thread and pics wer made 2 days ago:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/937932-pascal-update-almost-5-months.html


----------



## stan1

He's looking great pippin  he looks very friendly, mines a little terror he bites me if I ever try and hold him lol, is yours very tame?


----------



## pippin9050

No mine really grumpy hard to tame him down
Maybe all of ambis babies are evil! Lol the one before that I got from him that turned out to be female was evil too as well!


----------



## Reptile Stef

I can't handle you's showing off your 3-4-5 month old panthers :devil:

Come on muji let me have him now pleaseeeeeeee. :whistling2:


:2thumb:


----------



## stan1

Haha I'm pleased I'm not the only one pippin, he bites very hard too lol, he did say that he never handles them atall before he sells them that maybe something todo with it. They must be basically the same age!! Look forward to comparing them more


----------



## Reptile Stef

Something for


----------



## stan1

Guys I don't know weather to get a reptibreeze or build a wooden viv for my panther /: I'm worried about how cold it will get at night? HELP


----------



## Reptile Stef

stan1 said:


> Guys I don't know weather to get a reptibreeze or build a wooden viv for my panther /: I'm worried about how cold it will get at night? HELP


I have all mine in reptibreezes and the room there in is around 65-70f of a night


----------



## Chameleoco

Reptile Stef said:


> Something for
> 
> image



lol its an ice cream company in japan i used to eat it when i lived there:2thumb:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Chameleoco said:


> lol its an ice cream company in japan i used to eat it when i lived there:2thumb:


The lady I just moved was from Japan lol. 
Do you have any flies available? 

:2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

Reptile Stef said:


> The lady I just moved was from Japan lol.
> Do you have any flies available?
> 
> :2thumb:



Hi stef 

:lol2:

yh i do matey i have some just turned and ready to go and also butterworms are available from now tubs of 50 mixed sizes £7.50 +P&P
cheers
Jamie


----------



## Chameleoco

Butterworms for sale tubs of 25mixed sizes £5 and tubs of 50 £8 plus p&p
pm for details.
Cheers
Jamie


----------



## Reptile Stef

Just ordered some flies & butterworms.
Lets see how my panthers will react to the flies 

:2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

Reptile Stef said:


> Just ordered some flies & butterworms.
> Lets see how my panthers will react to the flies
> 
> :2thumb:




i will get them packed and posted for 1st thing in the morning matey:2thumb:i am sure there will be some happy chams at your house this week:no1:


----------



## Chameleoco

oh forgot to say the flies can be gutloaded on honey and the butter worms can be kept in the fridge for upto 3 months :no1:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Chameleoco said:


> i will get them packed and posted for 1st thing in the morning matey:2thumb:i am sure there will be some happy chams at your house this week:no1:


Excellent cheers Jamie. 
I'm sure there'll be very happy and if they are I'll be definitely buying more. 

: victory:



Chameleoco said:


> oh forgot to say the flies can be gutloaded on honey and the butter worms can be kept in the fridge for upto 3 months :no1:


Cool I've got plenty of honey coz I eat it as well :lol2:


----------



## jojothefirst

Reptile Stef said:


> Excellent cheers Jamie.
> I'm sure there'll be very happy and if they are I'll be definitely buying more.
> 
> : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool I've got plenty of honey coz I eat it as well :lol2:


 all mine loved the bb flies I bought from Jamie, even my fussy female panther and Elliot.


----------



## Craig050581

Reptile Stef said:


> Just ordered some flies & butterworms.
> Lets see how my panthers will react to the flies
> 
> :2thumb:


Hi what's the site called you ordered these from? Thanks


----------



## Reptile Stef

Lovely jubbley. 

How do you breed flies do you buy the maggots from a fishing tackle shop? 

:2thumb:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Craig050581 said:


> Hi what's the site called you ordered these from? Thanks


Give chameleoco a pm he breeds them ( top feller ) 

: victory:


----------



## Craig050581

Reptile Stef said:


> Give chameleoco a pm he breeds them ( top feller )
> 
> : victory:


Just placed an order! Just got to see if my chams like them.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Cool :thumb:
I'm sure they'll love them


----------



## Reptile Stef

Just bought 500g bee pollen nutrional superfood.
My little insect feeders are gonna be full of nutrient's 

:2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

butterworms and flies all posted out guys:2thumb:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Chameleoco said:


> butterworms and flies all posted out guys:2thumb:


Cheers mate. 

:2thumb:


----------



## Craig050581

Chameleoco said:


> butterworms and flies all posted out guys:2thumb:


Thanks pal.


----------



## Chameleoco

a few more chunky branches in the Parsonii tent:2thumb:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Looking great mate. 

Just had a text from the misses saying that the butterworms & flies have arrived today so thanks again mate.


----------



## Oski1

Chameleoco said:


> a few more chunky branches in the Parsonii tent:2thumb:


That looks great dude, what are the dimensions of that set-up it looks huge.


----------



## Chameleoco

Oski1 said:


> That looks great dude, what are the dimensions of that set-up it looks huge.


it is 4x4x7 matey it is a bit of a beast :lol2:


----------



## Chameleoco

Reptile Stef said:


> Looking great mate.
> 
> Just had a text from the misses saying that the butterworms & flies have arrived today so thanks again mate.



your :welcome: matey :2thumb:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Gonna get this from work it's been sitting in a spare office for about 6 months I might as well make use of it and make it into a panther enclosure it's 6'6"H x 3'6"W x 2'D as for the shelf at the bottom I'd make that into a drainage system. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Reptile Stef

How's the new panther getting on brad anymore colours coming through? 

:2thumb:


----------



## jojothefirst

Thats awesome, I want it!



Reptile Stef said:


> Gonna get this from work it's been sitting in a spare office for about 6 months I might as well make use of it and make it into a panther enclosure it's 6'6"H x 3'6"W x 2'D as for the shelf at the bottom I'd make that into a drainage system.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> image


----------



## Bradley

Reptile Stef said:


> How's the new panther getting on brad anymore colours coming through?
> 
> :2thumb:


More blue with some great red eye turrets. Been trying to get pictures all week but the monte he sees the camera he goes dark! Put of one gram since Monday and eats everything that is put in front of him!


----------



## Jakenicholls

Have been thinking about free ranging my panther chameleon, have any of you got any thoughts or hints and tips on this?


----------



## pippin9050

been a bit quiet on here later going to be starting my plans hopefully soon or mabye a bit later in the year.
your eggs started sweating yet stef?


----------



## Nikkifer

Hoping to pick up a baby panther chameleon in the next few weeks :2thumb:


----------



## pippin9050

nice! where from? what locale?


----------



## Nikkifer

pippin9050 said:


> nice! where from? what locale?


 A breeder in liverpool, hes a blue bar apparently..? Will be my first one as I had a yemen before but really fancy something with more colour and hopefully not as unsociable :lol2:
Im still learning all the locales and everything, he is going to send me a pic tonight so ill put it up on here.
Is there any way of determining sex of a panther cham? yemens were easy with the feet but im not sure on panthers


----------



## pippin9050

nice mines a blue bar amiblobe too
how old will he be if over 4 months should have some real nice colours coming through if hes male


----------



## Nikkifer

pippin9050 said:


> nice mines a blue bar amiblobe too
> how old will he be if over 4 months should have some real nice colours coming through if hes male


Hebis over 4, he has blues comin through already  my phone is currently trying to download the pics


----------



## Reptile Stef

pippin9050 said:


> been a bit quiet on here later going to be starting my plans hopefully soon or mabye a bit later in the year.
> your eggs started sweating yet stef?


Alright mate sorry for the late reply been a :censor: day at work today. 

Yes there's one started sweating today so hopefully soon ill have some baby panthers. :whistling2:

:2thumb:


----------



## pippin9050

great news! which ones are these the ambanja or the ambilobe?


----------



## leighlian-x

My little chameleon is growing out of her exoterra, so it's time to start the flexarium.

I like the zoomed ones, they look sturdy. Shall I just go ahead and get the XL one now.

Also, which plants have you found worked best in your enclosures? And where did you purchase them?


----------



## pippin9050

yeah get the reptibreeze soo much better!
plant wise I have weeping fig umbrella plant devils ivy and madagascan dragon plant and got them all from B and Q.


----------



## Reptile Stef

The first lot are the ambilobes : victory: so should wake up to a few in the morning


----------



## pippin9050

so exciting its like christmas as a kid:lol2:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Lol. can't wait till the first one pops out.
Crap pic but you can see the egg sweating 











:2thumb:


----------



## pippin9050

yep I can.
Good luck!


----------



## Reptile Stef

pippin9050 said:


> yep I can.
> Good luck!


Thanks Mate.
Ill keep you updated.

:2thumb:


----------



## leighlian-x

pippin9050 said:


> yeah get the reptibreeze soo much better!
> plant wise I have weeping fig umbrella plant devils ivy and madagascan dragon plant and got them all from B and Q.


 
Awesome, thanks


----------



## stan1

Let's see some piccys leighlian :flrt: lol


----------



## Jakenicholls

Have been thinking about free ranging my panther chameleon, have any of you got any thoughts or hints and tips on this?


----------



## jojothefirst

Jakenicholls said:


> Have been thinking about free ranging my panther chameleon, have any of you got any thoughts or hints and tips on this?


I think you best bet would be to post this on chameleonforums.com
It's more commonly done in the US so they would be able to help...... It can def be done though.


----------



## leighlian-x

stan1 said:


> Let's see some piccys leighlian :flrt: lol


She not keen on the camera haha!


----------



## Reptile Stef

Still no baby's should be today


----------



## Nikkifer

leighlian-x said:


> She not keen on the camera haha!
> 
> image
> 
> image


 aww shes gorgeous!! I cant wait to get one :flrt:


----------



## jojothefirst

Thought this was interesting and worth posting. It showing the different locales in the wild
.... You can change it to English in the top left.

Furcifer pardalis - kamaeleoner.dk


----------



## stan1

leighlian-x said:


> She not keen on the camera haha!
> 
> image
> 
> image


She's lovely  you'll have to post up pics of her new viv to give me some ideas


----------



## pippin9050

any updates stef?
hoping to start my plan later in the year!


----------



## Reptile Stef

pippin9050 said:


> any updates stef?
> hoping to start my plan later in the year!


Not yet mate I was hoping to wake up this morning with a couple of baby's walking about but the egg that has been sweating has shrunk so today should be the day. I'm gonna check them when I'm home from work.


----------



## Reptile Stef

What's your plans mate?


----------



## pippin9050

oh ok cool!
well good luck!
when do you normally get back from work and is there somone watching them now?


----------



## Reptile Stef

Should be about an hour then should be home & the misses is keeping an eye on the eggs for me.


----------



## Reptile Stef

***Update***

3 eggs sweating and 2 eggs pipped there coming..


----------



## Bradley

Reptile Stef said:


> ***Update***
> 
> 3 eggs sweating and 2 eggs pipped there coming..


Congrats! better get some fruit flies and pinheads!


----------



## Bradley

Not the best of pictures but shows his greens and blues a bit better!


----------



## pippin9050

looking good bradley! he's going to be a stunner!
great news stef but I think your forgetting the pics:lol2:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Hi folks,

Looking for some input from some experienced keepers. I have been thinking about getting a chameleon and am just starting to do my research now.

Firstly what breeds would be suitable for a noob keeper, and what sort of viv would I need for them? I am looking more for a diurnal lizard if there are any that would be active during the day

Are they all in the same boat with regards to preferring a wide viv rather than a tall one or are there some arboreal breeds?

Apologies if any of this has been posted through the thread but I haven't read all 500 odd pages lol.

I will go look for good care sheets now, but if anyone could give me some tips that would be great! 

Oh and some pro's and con's would be great too :2thumb:

Thank in advance and apologies if I have missed any information, I promise I am searching for all the information through the forum, just thought I would ask an opinion from the experts


----------



## Bumblebee2012

*Baloo*


----------



## Bumblebee2012

This one..









and this one...


----------



## Bumblebee2012

Not letting me upload pics from any site. Wtf? Sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't?

Tried imageshack, picturetrail and photobucket..


----------



## RORCOV

My Ampiskiana panther male


----------



## Bumblebee2012

Turtle Jo said:


> My Ampiskiana panther male
> 
> image



Nice colours. :2thumb:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Looking great brad lovely colours coming through :2thumb:

Couple of pipped ones 



















Another one sweating it crazy how one starts to sweat and it makes all the others start.










: victory:


----------



## Bumblebee2012

My male Yemen. A little grumpy at times..


----------



## Bumblebee2012

I should be having some of those shortly.. My daughter decided to let my male on the same tree as my female.. I walked in to feed the male and he was violating my female. :O 



Reptile Stef said:


> Looking great brad lovely colours coming through :2thumb:
> 
> Couple of pipped ones
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Another one sweating it crazy how one starts to sweat and it makes all the others start.
> 
> image
> 
> : victory:


----------



## Chris18

New addition :flrt:










and his setup (bendy vines, heating and lighting being added when I go get them from my neighbours in a second)


----------



## Bumblebee2012

Aw, look how tiny he/she is. Loving it. 



Chris18 said:


> New addition :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> and his setup (bendy vines, heating and lighting being added when I go get them from my neighbours in a second)
> 
> image


----------



## Bradley

ayrshire bob said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Looking for some input from some experienced keepers. I have been thinking about getting a chameleon and am just starting to do my research now.
> 
> Firstly what breeds would be suitable for a noob keeper, and what sort of viv would I need for them? I am looking more for a diurnal lizard if there are any that would be active during the day
> All chameleons are active by day. the best species to start with are either yemens/veiled or panthers. Panthers require a bit more humifity than yemens but both are good for beginners.
> 
> Are they all in the same boat with regards to preferring a wide viv rather than a tall one or are there some arboreal breeds?
> Most chameleons prefer a taller rather than wider cage. the yemens and panthers do and a minimum cage size for an adult male is 4 feet high, 2 feet deep and wide. females can go a bit smaller but they will use all the space you give them! A screen vivarium such as a reptibreeze or muji chameleonworld cage are best.
> 
> Apologies if any of this has been posted through the thread but I haven't read all 500 odd pages lol.
> 
> I will go look for good care sheets now, but if anyone could give me some tips that would be great!
> 
> Oh and some pro's and con's would be great too :2thumb:
> 
> Thank in advance and apologies if I have missed any information, I promise I am searching for all the information through the forum, just thought I would ask an opinion from the experts


Answers in red. they are great animals but do require more care and take up more time than other species. There are devices you can buy such as automatic misting systems to save time and also help when out. They are not animals you can pick up all the time and are a more a look but don't touch. 

With panthers there are many different locales. these refer to where the originate from on the island of Madagascar. Each local has it's own distinct colours. the closer the locale on the island the more similar in colour the are.

Ambilobe are the most common and in my opinion the most colourful but you can get them in pretty much whatever colour you like!

Any more questions post away or feel free to pm and I will help the best I can! :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Chris18 said:


> New addition :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> and his setup (bendy vines, heating and lighting being added when I go get them from my neighbours in a second)
> 
> image


looks great! is the substrate covered?


----------



## Chris18

Bradley said:


> looks great! is the substrate covered?


Although I'm not a beleiver in impaction and all that jazz, yes it is covered by fly screen mesh... All the benefits of holding humidity, stop the bottom drowning etc but tongue proof :2thumb:

He weighs 5.1 grams and is already getting some of his green in, he's 8 weeks tomorrow


----------



## ayrshire bob

Bradley said:


> Answers in red. they are great animals but do require more care and take up more time than other species. There are devices you can buy such as automatic misting systems to save time and also help when out. They are not animals you can pick up all the time and are a more a look but don't touch.
> 
> With panthers there are many different locales. these refer to where the originate from on the island of Madagascar. Each local has it's own distinct colours. the closer the locale on the island the more similar in colour the are.
> 
> Ambilobe are the most common and in my opinion the most colourful but you can get them in pretty much whatever colour you like!
> 
> Any more questions post away or feel free to pm and I will help the best I can! :2thumb:


Thanks for the reply bradley! :no1:

I amn't bothered about handling them too much, I just appreciate looking and get my pleaseure that way tbh. OK I have been misinformed already lol, read somewhere that longer was better. So what size viv would you recommend for an adult? Would an exo terra 45x45x60 say be ok or too small? I also read that meshed sides are better than glass?


----------



## pippin9050

Chris18 said:


> Although I'm not a beleiver in impaction and all that jazz, yes it is covered by fly screen mesh... All the benefits of holding humidity, stop the bottom drowning etc but tongue proof :2thumb:
> 
> He weighs 5.1 grams and is already getting some of his green in, he's 8 weeks tomorrow


 he is a buety chris congrats!
all the best with him!


----------



## thrashback90

Sleepy Sambava


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## pippin9050

looking good!
how old is he?


----------



## thrashback90

pippin9050 said:


> looking good!
> how old is he?


around 8months now


----------



## pippin9050

got some nice colours! sambvana take longest to get their colours don't they? my ambilobe is really starting show what he is going to be like!


----------



## thrashback90

pippin9050 said:


> got some nice colours! sambvana take longest to get their colours don't they? my ambilobe is really starting show what he is going to be like!


Yea, he's taking his sweet time but is all good fun to see them all come through slowly, plus he's too cute and friendly to be mad at for being slow <3


----------



## Bradley

ayrshire bob said:


> Thanks for the reply bradley! :no1:
> 
> I amn't bothered about handling them too much, I just appreciate looking and get my pleaseure that way tbh. OK I have been misinformed already lol, read somewhere that longer was better. So what size viv would you recommend for an adult? Would an exo terra 45x45x60 say be ok or too small? I also read that meshed sides are better than glass?


4 feet high, 2 feet wide and deep is the minimum size for an adult. All mesh is the best as they need good ventilation.


----------



## pippin9050

Im thinking of getting some calciworms for my panther. any good? ever tried them? pros/cons?
ta


----------



## thrashback90

pippin9050 said:


> Im thinking of getting some calciworms for my panther. any good? ever tried them? pros/cons?
> ta


chameleon loved them, but to me they were so small they hardly seemed worth it  butterworms are more fun, they're apparently high in calcium too


----------



## pippin9050

cheers mate! just ordered some got the 8-12mm ones so should be perfect size for my 5 month panther. did you keep them in the fridge or outside and when do they start to turn into beetles/flys?
ta


----------



## thrashback90

pippin9050 said:


> cheers mate! just ordered some got the 8-12mm ones so should be perfect size for my 5 month panther. did you keep them in the fridge or outside and when do they start to turn into beetles/flys?
> ta


I just kept them in my room with the rest of my livefood, but i think they're fine in the fridge to make them last longer, I just spread them round all the reps so didn't last that long :lol2: as far as i know they don't turn into anything they just die off.


----------



## Tom Bill

ayrshire bob said:


> Thanks for the reply bradley! :no1:
> 
> I amn't bothered about handling them too much, I just appreciate looking and get my pleaseure that way tbh. OK I have been misinformed already lol, read somewhere that longer was better. So what size viv would you recommend for an adult? Would an exo terra 45x45x60 say be ok or too small? I also read that meshed sides are better than glass?


Like Bradley said, a 4ft high, 2ft deep/wide setup is required as a minimum for an adult. The exo terra you mention would suit a juvenile up to around 5/6 months (if you are lucky)! A mesh setup is best suited because allows for better ventilation. I would highly recommend looking into Chameleon world Muji's starter setup (Panther cham + setup)! The chameleons and setups are quality from there! Chameleoco are also great if your going to go for a panther chameleon. It's your choice really, they are the 2 best panther cham breeders in the UK.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Bumblebee2012 said:


> I should be having some of those shortly.. My daughter decided to let my male on the same tree as my female.. I walked in to feed the male and he was violating my female. :O


Lol nice its a long process


----------



## Reptile Stef

Still not out of egg yet shall I cut the egg ?


----------



## Bumblebee2012

I know yeah, 7 months incubation.. Almost as long as humans! I'm looking forward to it as it'll be her first clutch and mine too. (Not mine literally.. D.N.A test!!! Jeremy Kyle!!!) Exciting times lay ahead . She has a tub in the bottom of her viv half filled with pearl-lite??, which I've showed her, so she knows it's there... Plus she has a hide over the top of the tub for privacy. Is there anything else you could suggest? I've don't really like using google for research. Don't get me wrong I have looked and used it recently but I'd rather ask people who have been there and done it for themselves.



Reptile Stef said:


> Lol nice its a long process


----------



## Reptile Stef

Bumblebee2012 said:


> I know yeah, 7 months incubation.. Almost as long as humans! I'm looking forward to it as it'll be her first clutch and mine too. (Not mine literally.. D.N.A test!!! Jeremy Kyle!!!) Exciting times lay ahead . She has a tub in the bottom of her viv half filled with pearl-lite??, which I've showed her, so she knows it's there... Plus she has a hide over the top of the tub for privacy. Is there anything else you could suggest? I've don't really like using google for research. Don't get me wrong I have looked and used it recently but I'd rather ask people who have been there and done it for themselves.


I started incubating mine on 15/6/12 and there just starting to hatch :mf_dribble: taking there time coming out though:devil:. 

This is my first time as well and I'm sure I'll continue.

In the bottom of all my females enclosures I've got a large cricket keeper filled to the top with play sand, just make sure to keep it moist so she can dig a tunnel without it collapsing. As for privacy I just stuck a bit of artificial plant hanging over half of the sand pit and I'd cover her enclosure with a towel or some sort.. 

Give her plenty of food ( butterworms & silkworms are great but without calcium ) and crickets locust roaches flies with calcium and plenty of water. 

: victory:


----------



## Reptile Stef

pippin9050 said:


> cheers mate! just ordered some got the 8-12mm ones so should be perfect size for my 5 month panther. did you keep them in the fridge or outside and when do they start to turn into beetles/flys?
> ta


Butterworms I put in the fridge and they last up to 3 months :2thumb:


----------



## Bumblebee2012

Wow, they really do take a long time. So I'm really looking for about September / October for them.. Plenty of time to get everything perfect. I don't really need anything else, more food is required though. Sounds bad but she don't really like locust. She has one locust a few crickets and a couple of waxworms. She don't eat that much but hopefully her appetite will change the further into her pregnancy. Dehydration's a big killer for all chameleons I know but is the risk increased for gravid female chameleons?



Reptile Stef said:


> I started incubating mine on 15/6/12 and there just starting to hatch :mf_dribble: taking there time coming out though:devil:.
> 
> This is my first time as well and I'm sure I'll continue.
> 
> In the bottom of all my females enclosures I've got a large cricket keeper filled to the top with play sand, just make sure to keep it moist so she can dig a tunnel without it collapsing. As for privacy I just stuck a bit of artificial plant hanging over half of the sand pit and I'd cover her enclosure with a towel or some sort..
> 
> Give her plenty of food ( butterworms & silkworms are great but without calcium ) and crickets locust roaches flies with calcium and plenty of water.
> 
> : victory:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Tom Bill said:


> Like Bradley said, a 4ft high, 2ft deep/wide setup is required as a minimum for an adult. The exo terra you mention would suit a juvenile up to around 5/6 months (if you are lucky)! A mesh setup is best suited because allows for better ventilation. I would highly recommend looking into Chameleon world Muji's starter setup (Panther cham + setup)! The chameleons and setups are quality from there! Chameleoco are also great if your going to go for a panther chameleon. It's your choice really, they are the 2 best panther cham breeders in the UK.


I take it the mesh won't be liable to melting or anything from the heat source? Silly question i know but need to ask it lol.

Thanks for tips on where to look for specific set up. I'll have a look now! :2thumb:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Hi again

Another couple of questions.

I am thinking of getting the reptibreeze viv. 61cmx61x122 think thats 2'x2'x4'. Would that be ok for an adult panther?

Also if it is I can't really afford to buy 2 or 3 vivs to move the young one through, could i partition it to make it smaller then gradually increase it to full size?

With regards to UV is 10% OK or to much/not enough?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Arcadiajohn

HI All,

as cham keepers are some of the most sensible keepers I know :blush:

I thought you might like to see a brand new page from us on the effective feeding of captive reptiles. There is also a table with up to date nutricinal values of all the common food sources. It quite clearly shows the fantastic use of Butter and silk and calciworms.

anyway open this page and read through the D3 cycle and onto livefoods at the bottom.

www.arcadia-reptile.com/the-d3-cycle/

hope you find it interesting

John


----------



## pippin9050

ayrshire bob said:


> Hi again
> 
> Another couple of questions.
> 
> I am thinking of getting the reptibreeze viv. 61cmx61x122 think thats 2'x2'x4'. Would that be ok for an adult panther?
> 
> Also if it is I can't really afford to buy 2 or 3 vivs to move the young one through, could i partition it to make it smaller then gradually increase it to full size?
> 
> With regards to UV is 10% OK or to much/not enough?
> 
> Thanks in advance


yep tht is the 4x2x2 and will be perfect for an adult panther.
You can section of the reptibreeze how were you planning on doing it?
you either do that or get a 45 45 60 exo terra cheap of the classifieds and use that till you put him in the reptibreeze.


----------



## Bradley

ayrshire bob said:


> Hi again
> 
> Another couple of questions.
> 
> I am thinking of getting the reptibreeze viv. 61cmx61x122 think thats 2'x2'x4'. Would that be ok for an adult panther?
> 
> Also if it is I can't really afford to buy 2 or 3 vivs to move the young one through, could i partition it to make it smaller then gradually increase it to full size?
> 
> With regards to UV is 10% OK or to much/not enough?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I would go with the arcadia T5 system luminaire that will fir neatly on top of the cage. depending on how old he is he may be fine to go straight into the full sized adult cage.


----------



## Bradley

Arcadiajohn said:


> HI All,
> 
> as cham keepers are some of the most sensible keepers I know :blush:
> 
> I thought you might like to see a brand new page from us on the effective feeding of captive reptiles. There is also a table with up to date nutricinal values of all the common food sources. It quite clearly shows the fantastic use of Butter and silk and calciworms.
> 
> anyway open this page and read through the D3 cycle and onto livefoods at the bottom.
> 
> www.arcadia-reptile.com/the-d3-cycle/
> 
> hope you find it interesting
> 
> John


Looks great! good future reference point! May have to go get some silkworms now too!


----------



## Reptile Stef

How long does it take for these little :censor: to leave the egg after they've pipped 2 of them have been pipped since Wednesday 

Come on hurry :devil:


----------



## Reptile Stef

*** UPDATE***









:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


:2thumb:


----------



## pippin9050

massive congrats!
he's awesome good luck!
only 79 to go now!:lol2:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Reptile Stef

pippin9050 said:


> massive congrats!
> he's awesome good luck!
> only 79 to go now!:lol2:


Thanks mate.
Tell me about it 79 left :whistling2:



heatherjhenshaw said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


They are little cuties when they first hatch :flrt:


----------



## pippin9050

anymore hatched yet stef?
anyone going to this new south wales show its looks to be quite small but lots of people have told me lots of well known breeders are going and there should be a good variety not just beardies leos and royals!
meant to be lots of chams there according to somone!


----------



## pippin9050

just been told there is going to be mellers there!
would be great to see them in the flesh!
they are never at donny so im very suprised to see them at this relativley small show!


----------



## jojothefirst

this is news to me!
When and where is it?
How did u find out there's going to be chams there?


pippin9050 said:


> anymore hatched yet stef?
> anyone going to this new south wales show its looks to be quite small but lots of people have told me lots of well known breeders are going and there should be a good variety not just beardies leos and royals!
> meant to be lots of chams there according to somone!


----------



## Bradley

pippin9050 said:


> just been told there is going to be mellers there!
> would be great to see them in the flesh!
> they are never at donny so im very suprised to see them at this relativley small show!


Yeah who is telling you this?


----------



## leighlian-x

Just caught my chameleon munching on a roach that is not for her. It's quite big.. how do your chams handle food thats a bit large? I'll be worrying all the time now. I tried to take it away but she put up a good fight for it!


----------



## pippin9050

jojothefirst said:


> this is news to me!
> When and where is it?
> How did u find out there's going to be chams there?


 http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...der-meetings/916609-new-south-wales-show.html
heres some info also check out my thread in it!


Bradley said:


> Yeah who is telling you this?


A forum member on here called spikbrit has a table and has been told by other people who are going what is being brought.
: victory:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Only 2 at the minute but there's another one with its head sticking out the egg :2thumb:










:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

pippin9050 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...der-meetings/916609-new-south-wales-show.html
> heres some info also check out my thread in it!
> 
> A forum member on here called spikbrit has a table and has been told by other people who are going what is being brought.
> : victory:


oh hopefully they wont be too stressed!


----------



## pippin9050

yep I was as suprised as you were fro a small show to have mellers you never see them in any uk shows really! looking forward to it now!
will be great to see them in the flesh!


----------



## Bradley

pippin9050 said:


> yep I was as suprised as you were fro a small show to have mellers you never see them in any uk shows really! looking forward to it now!
> will be great to see them in the flesh!


Yep they were great when i worked with them. Some can be evil but others were great and ed from my hands with no problems.


----------



## pippin9050

you kept mellers?
never knew that!


----------



## jojothefirst

Thank you. I had no idea this was happening, il definitely be going its right by me, well chuffed.
Who is bringing meller? Are they captive breed?



pippin9050 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...der-meetings/916609-new-south-wales-show.html
> heres some info also check out my thread in it!
> 
> A forum member on here called spikbrit has a table and has been told by other people who are going what is being brought.
> : victory:


----------



## Bradley

pippin9050 said:


> you kept mellers?
> never knew that!


I worked with them for two weeks at a work placement. i spent a week hydrating them all by hand in a large enclosure before some were sent out to other shops.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Another one on the way...

Im coming..










Soon to arrive 











:no1:


----------



## pippin9050

looking good stef!
anymore hatched?


----------



## tazjunky

Evening all. It's been a while since iv been on this thread. I had to sell my collection before Christmas due to relocating from Newcastle to birmingham but now I'm all settled and my new landlord has given the green light for a viv or 2 
: )
The dilemma at the minute is what type of viv to get. My new house is freezing! Even with central heating on iv clocked a max temp of around 65f today without it was 53. Even up in Newcastle it was never this cold. My last set-ups were 2x2x4 for my male panther and an 1.5x1.5x3ft Reptibreeze for my female which were modified with corotherm sheets on the back and sides and maintaining good ambient temps were difficult then. 

Iv had quotes for some wooden vivs but also seen a good deal on the new large exo terras. 
Does anyone use the exos for panthers? If so how easy is it maintaining temps?


----------



## stan1

Reptile Stef said:


> *** UPDATE***
> 
> image
> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> :2thumb:


 You lucky thangg :flrt:


----------



## Bradley

tazjunky said:


> Evening all. It's been a while since iv been on this thread. I had to sell my collection before Christmas due to relocating from Newcastle to birmingham but now I'm all settled and my new landlord has given the green light for a viv or 2
> : )
> The dilemma at the minute is what type of viv to get. My new house is freezing! Even with central heating on iv clocked a max temp of around 65f today without it was 53. Even up in Newcastle it was never this cold. My last set-ups were 2x2x4 for my male panther and an 1.5x1.5x3ft Reptibreeze for my female which were modified with corotherm sheets on the back and sides and maintaining good ambient temps were difficult then.
> 
> Iv had quotes for some wooden vivs but also seen a good deal on the new large exo terras.
> Does anyone use the exos for panthers? If so how easy is it maintaining temps?


I have seen a few great setups with exos for chameleons. My only problem would be drainage on them as it would mean drilling the glass.

The new exo terra vivexotic range have a good chameleon tank which comes with the ability to put the basking bulb outside of the viv.


----------



## tazjunky

Bradley said:


> I have seen a few great setups with exos for chameleons. My only problem would be drainage on them as it would mean drilling the glass.
> 
> The new exo terra vivexotic range have a good chameleon tank which comes with the ability to put the basking bulb outside of the viv.


Thanks Bradley, I'm still debating but iv seriously considered the exo terra 60x45x90. You can the tank and dual canopy top for £160 which is a bargain! If I could figure how to put drainage in safely I'd go for it. 

Iv seen the new viv exotic vivas, but I can get the 2x2x3 cheaper through a viv builder. 

Choices choices!


----------



## Bradley

tazjunky said:


> Thanks Bradley, I'm still debating but iv seriously considered the exo terra 60x45x90. You can the tank and dual canopy top for £160 which is a bargain! If I could figure how to put drainage in safely I'd go for it.
> 
> Iv seen the new viv exotic vivas, but I can get the 2x2x3 cheaper through a viv builder.
> 
> Choices choices!


What lighting do the canopies hold? I love the way the arcadia luminaires look on the exo terras. I would like to swap my chameleons to the luminaires but thats more money!


----------



## tazjunky

The canopies hold 2 T8 tubes and 2 halogens gu10s but tbh I would use the built in spots I'd use a small dome


----------



## Reptile Stef

***UPDATE***
11 baby's and more on the way :whistling2:

: victory:


----------



## ConnorTrussell

Anyone ever had an allergy to one of their chams, it appears I am allergic to my new vieled chameleon and the way things are going I won't be able to keep her:bash:


----------



## theconways09

Hi,I'm looking into getting a baby chameleon, either panther or yamen.
Can anyone recommend a enclosure? I have read lots of care sheets but am confused by all the conflicting advice, and also where to buy from? 

Do I need 2 set ups, a small one for a baby and then bigger or will a baby be ok in a adult size setup?


----------



## Bradley

theconways09 said:


> Hi,I'm looking into getting a baby chameleon, either panther or yamen.
> Can anyone recommend a enclosure? I have read lots of care sheets but am confused by all the conflicting advice, and also where to buy from?
> 
> Do I need 2 set ups, a small one for a baby and then bigger or will a baby be ok in a adult size setup?


Reptibeeze are best. Surrey pet supplies does these cheapest. He may be able to go into the adult cage straight away depending on his size when you get him.


----------



## Reptile Stef

***UPDATE***
19 baby's and more on the way. Couple of pics


























Follow me mate lets go...











This arcadia flood is the :censor: boys :lol2:



























:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Reptile Stef said:


> ***UPDATE***
> 19 baby's and more on the way. Couple of pics
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Follow me mate lets go...
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> This arcadia flood is the :censor: boys :lol2:
> 
> image
> image
> 
> image
> 
> :2thumb:


Looking great!!


----------



## Reptile Stef

Cheers mate still got a few more to hatch out of this clutch. Then I've got the ambanjas due to hatch in 3-4 weeks time :devil:


----------



## Bradley

Reptile Stef said:


> Cheers mate still got a few more to hatch out of this clutch. Then I've got the ambanjas due to hatch in 3-4 weeks time :devil:


Yep they will all come at once! Hope you have plenty of pinheads and fruit flies.


----------



## Reptile Stef

I no tell me about it :lol2:

Paul gave me a few boxes of locust nymphs and pin heads cricket today so gut loading them up at the minutes as the insects are baby's there have no nutrients in them and then there'll get eaten in the morning before work


----------



## tazjunky

Bradley said:


> What lighting do the canopies hold? I love the way the arcadia luminaires look on the exo terras. I would like to swap my chameleons to the luminaires but thats more money!


Do you if anyone has the new Arcadia canopies on the the Reptibreeze? I know they fit the exos but with the reptibreezes being that fraction bigger I'm unsure if they would fit. 

Figured out why my house was so cold even with the central heating being on. Landlord decided to lower it when he was fixing the boiler. Lowered it right down to 54f. Soon cranked that bad boy back up to 70 so the Reptibreeze is probably back on the cards :2thumb:


----------



## rango87

hey everyone
great thread btw
loads of stunning chams.well heres my new 9 week old male ambilobe panther chameleon called oscar and his home
had him 12 days and hes stole my heart already.


----------



## leighlian-x

This is my girly not coloured up


----------



## rango87

leighlian-x said:


> image
> This is my girly not coloured up


aww so cute


----------



## leighlian-x

rango87 said:


> aww so cute


Your little dude is adorable! I can't wait to get her new viv sorted out!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Bradley said:


> I would go with the arcadia T5 system luminaire that will fir neatly on top of the cage. depending on how old he is he may be fine to go straight into the full sized adult cage.


I have decided after a lot of deliberation that I don't think I could dedicate enough of myself to look after a chameleon. I would like to thank you, and the others who have helped me, for all your input and help! Thanks again 

Bob


----------



## leighlian-x

ayrshire bob said:


> I have decided after a lot of deliberation that I don't think I could dedicate enough of myself to look after a chameleon. I would like to thank you, and the others who have helped me, for all your input and help! Thanks again
> 
> Bob


It's awesome to see people do thier research and make the right decision even if its not always the one they wanted to make! Hopefully one day you will be able to have a cham and enjoy it!


----------



## stan1

leighlian-x said:


> image
> This is my girly not coloured up


Awww cute she's smiling!! Lol. Great picture first I've seen for ages on here cos they've stopped working on my phone /: so annoying!


----------



## Bradley

tazjunky said:


> Do you if anyone has the new Arcadia canopies on the the Reptibreeze? I know they fit the exos but with the reptibreezes being that fraction bigger I'm unsure if they would fit.
> 
> Figured out why my house was so cold even with the central heating being on. Landlord decided to lower it when he was fixing the boiler. Lowered it right down to 54f. Soon cranked that bad boy back up to 70 so the Reptibreeze is probably back on the cards :2thumb:


There should be some pics on here somewhere.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Another one hatched this morning 
20 baby's. got a couple more left in this batch.


----------



## Nikkifer

I am so happy this morning! I went into my reptile room this morning to see my little Jackson's chameleon, Joker, patiently waiting on his log for his breakfast!! Ive had him for a few days now and he has such an amazing personality already!
I fed him and watched him hunting the ones that escaped the cup and flicking his tongue out catching them, so so adorable and cute :flrt:

Im a very proud mum this morning :lol2:


----------



## Bradley

Gave my young male some green bottle flies and the feeding response was insane! He loved them, think they may have to become a regular in his diet!


----------



## cushy1111

*your supplier*

where did you get them from as i wouldn't mind trying them on my chameleons! i have 3 yemans 3 panthers and 2 jacksons, :2thumb:


----------



## Reptile Stef

I get mine from chameleoco on here. 

Top feller


----------



## chameleonkev

I get the maggots from a fishing tackle shop mate. 1.20 for a pint and that's over a thousand flys


----------



## pippin9050

released the results on my chameleon survey if your interested guys!


----------



## Bradley

cushy1111 said:


> where did you get them from as i wouldn't mind trying them on my chameleons! i have 3 yemans 3 panthers and 2 jacksons, :2thumb:


I get mine as maggotts from ebay get 10g which is around £150 flies


----------



## Bradley

pippin9050 said:


> released the results on my chameleon survey if your interested guys!


I am surprised at the supplementation results to be honest! I have heard some pretty bad stuff about the repashy being used at every feeding on chameleon forums. mainly breeders loosing about 5 or more animals in a short space of time, all using calcium plus on every feeding.

I thought more people used the three separate powders method.


----------



## pippin9050

I thought this too however everybody used different method some using nutrobal every feed there were all sorts but two of them used the repashy everyfeed so I just put that as the most common.: victory:


----------



## jojothefirst

Just so people are aware, the South Wales reptile show has changed venue to the veledrome..........

and some pics of my chams 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...9-trying-out-new-camera-all.html#post11023019


----------



## Bradley

jojothefirst said:


> Just so people are aware, the South Wales reptile show has changed venue to the veledrome..........
> 
> and some pics of my chams
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...9-trying-out-new-camera-all.html#post11023019


Where is your male ambilobe from and who is his sire?


----------



## jojothefirst

Bradley said:


> Where is your male ambilobe from and who is his sire?


Muji and mr jingles....... Female is from Bojo.


----------



## Bradley

jojothefirst said:


> Muji and mr jingles....... Female is from Bojo.


He is stunning!


----------



## chameleonkev

Bradley said:


> I am surprised at the supplementation results to be honest! I have heard some pretty bad stuff about the repashy being used at every feeding on chameleon forums. mainly breeders loosing about 5 or more animals in a short space of time, all using calcium plus on every feeding.
> 
> I thought more people used the three separate powders method.


This is very true, repashy is a terrible suppliment for most chameleon species( all the common ones) the diffrence is our chameleons seem to have much stronger geens than the American species so there liver and other organs arnt failing as offen from the supliments but just because there not dieing it doesn't make it ok
All owners need to do there research on supplements and there chams will live a much healthier life
If you had WC panthers I'm pretty sure this would be the death of them


----------



## Bradley

chameleonkev said:


> This is very true, repashy is a terrible suppliment for most chameleon species( all the common ones) the diffrence is our chameleons seem to have much stronger geens than the American species so there liver and other organs arnt failing as offen from the supliments but just because there not dieing it doesn't make it ok
> All owners need to do there research on supplements and there chams will live a much healthier life
> If you had WC panthers I'm pretty sure this would be the death of them


Yeah I agree. I still use three seperate powders for mine.


----------



## chameleonkev

Bradley said:


> Yeah I agree. I still use three seperate powders for mine.


Not only are the three separate better because you can use the correct dosage but also if you have any health problems and need to offer more of one suppliment or less of another you can do witch you Carnt with a all in one
I look at I this way, the calcium plus is used for bearded dragons that come from the dessert and taking in massive UVB, if this suppliment is used for them then how the hell can it be good for chams?


----------



## Craig050581

So guys what is the best way to supplement? I've used nuetrable and repashy but the comments above are making me think which is best? And the best way to do it?


----------



## Bradley

You need to be using pure calcium on all feeds
A multivit with no D3 twice a month
Calcium with D3 twice a month also

Nutrobel and repashy would be too much D3 and multivits.


----------



## Craig050581

So which products would you recommend and I'll get them tomorrow? Cheers bradley.


----------



## Bradley

Craig050581 said:


> So which products would you recommend and I'll get them tomorrow? Cheers bradley.


I use all zoomed ones. Surrey pet supplies does them all.


----------



## Craig050581

So is it the repti calcium with d3
Reptivite without d3
And which is the pure calcium?


----------



## Bradley

Pure Calcium - Zoo Med Repti Calcium Without D3 85g A33-3 - Surrey Pet Supplies
Calcium with D3 - Zoo Med Repti Calcium with D3 85g A34-3 - Surrey Pet Supplies
Multivitamin - Zoo Med Reptivite Without D3 56.7g A35-2 - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## Craig050581

Bradley said:


> Pure Calcium - Zoo Med Repti Calcium Without D3 85g A33-3 - Surrey Pet Supplies
> Calcium with D3 - Zoo Med Repti Calcium with D3 85g A34-3 - Surrey Pet Supplies
> Multivitamin - Zoo Med Reptivite Without D3 56.7g A35-2 - Surrey Pet Supplies


So Bradley by switching to these products what will I start to notice with my chams? What are the effects of repashy too? Also could I use the repashy on a bearded dragon or leppard gecko instead? Thanks


----------



## Bradley

You won't notice anything on the outside but on the inside it will be better for the organs. I know of people who have had good success using it for Leo's and beardies


----------



## Craig050581

Bradley said:


> Pure Calcium - Zoo Med Repti Calcium Without D3 85g A33-3 - Surrey Pet Supplies
> Calcium with D3 - Zoo Med Repti Calcium with D3 85g A34-3 - Surrey Pet Supplies
> Multivitamin - Zoo Med Reptivite Without D3 56.7g A35-2 - Surrey Pet Supplies


Ordered hopefully it will be here on Tuesday.


----------



## Reptile Stef

For this enclosure I'm setting up would a 250w ceramic and pulse stat and arcadia 39w luminaire be enough? 

:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Reptile Stef said:


> For this enclosure I'm setting up would a 250w ceramic and pulse stat and arcadia 39w luminaire be enough?
> 
> :2thumb:


Should be. are you not using any light emitting bulbs for basking?


----------



## Reptile Stef

Bradley said:


> Should be. are you not using any light emitting bulbs for basking?


I was gonna use a 100w spot bulb but Paul reckons 250 ceramic will be better. may be coz its 6' tall.


----------



## jojothefirst

Reptile Stef said:


> I was gonna use a 100w spot bulb but Paul reckons 250 ceramic will be better. may be coz its 6' tall.


Id go with a spot bulb..... A ceramic seems more unnatural to bask under and the bulb is to bask under and not to heat the whole set up so the hight shouldn't be a factor in my opinion.


----------



## Bradley

Reptile Stef said:


> I was gonna use a 100w spot bulb but Paul reckons 250 ceramic will be better. may be coz its 6' tall.


He said to me to use a ceramic because the stat will be turning it on and off and annoys the cham. I would use the ceramic to keep ambinets up but an arcadia halogen would put out enough heat for basking and give some light making it more natural. If you get the wattage correct it shouldnt turn on and off to often.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Bradley said:


> He said to me to use a ceramic because the stat will be turning it on and off and annoys the cham. I would use the ceramic to keep ambinets up but an arcadia halogen would put out enough heat for basking and give some light making it more natural. If you get the wattage correct it shouldnt turn on and off to often.


Arcadia halogen what wattage do they come? 

Wouldn't a arcadia 39w luminaire give out enough light?


----------



## kato

Just back from Hamm, where I accidentally bought a couple of Warty's and a couple of Yemen's. Resistance was futile.:whistling2:

I'll give them a few days to settle in and the get some picture's up.


----------



## Bradley

Reptile Stef said:


> Arcadia halogen what wattage do they come?
> 
> Wouldn't a arcadia 39w luminaire give out enough light?


They come in 50 and 75 watts but put out lots of heat for their wattage. I always think its more natural for them to have actual light to bask under.


----------



## ryzi retic

Bradley said:


> Pure Calcium - Zoo Med Repti Calcium Without D3 85g A33-3 - Surrey Pet Supplies
> Calcium with D3 - Zoo Med Repti Calcium with D3 85g A34-3 - Surrey Pet Supplies
> Multivitamin - Zoo Med Reptivite Without D3 56.7g A35-2 - Surrey Pet Supplies


Are all these the ones u recommend for panther chameleons?


----------



## Chameleoco

i would like to introduce Sunny, he is one of Amnesia's hold backs he will be going into our Ambilobe breeding project this year he already at 4 months is showing some insane colours i cant wait to see this guy fully grown:gasp::mf_dribble:

i have kept 3 females back from this line,but i am selling one of them as i have just bought some more fresh lines from Europe. She is 3 month old and and £200, pm for more details.

cheers,
Jamie.


----------



## Nikkifer

Joker is doing so well, he really is a lovely boy. Every morning he is sat on his log waiting for his breakfast. :flrt:


----------



## Bradley

ryzi retic said:


> Are all these the ones u recommend for panther chameleons?


Yep this is for panthers and yemens.


----------



## pippin9050

Bradley said:


> Yep this is for panthers and yemens.


 what about jacksons is it different?


----------



## Bradley

pippin9050 said:


> what about jacksons is it different?


You can still use those varieties but not as much. I would be using pure calcium twice a week and calcium with D3 and multivits only once a month.


----------



## pippin9050

ah ok so the other 3 days a week theres no dusting involved?
why is the supplementation for jacksons less than the other too?


----------



## Bradley

pippin9050 said:


> ah ok so the other 3 days a week theres no dusting involved?
> why is the supplementation for jacksons less than the other too?


Yep no dusting the other days. Montanes just seem to require less dusting and more can kill them quickly. Not 100% sure why but they all don't need as much as yemens and panthers.


----------



## chameleonkev

pippin9050 said:


> ah ok so the other 3 days a week theres no dusting involved?
> why is the supplementation for jacksons less than the other too?


Montanes come from a diffrent enviroment, it's not as walm, much more humid and a lot less sun. I wouldn't even use a multivitamin or d3 supliment, just get them outside as soon as its walm leave them out there for 5 months, they just require the feeders to have a strict and healthy gutload


----------



## pippin9050

chameleonkev said:


> Montanes come from a diffrent enviroment, it's not as walm, much more humid and a lot less sun. I wouldn't even use a multivitamin or d3 supliment, just get them outside as soon as its walm leave them out there for 5 months, they just require the feeders to have a strict and healthy gutload


 ok thanks for that
do you really mean leave them outside for 5 months?


----------



## chameleonkev

Yes for the montane species it's so much more healthy for them to get natural uvb, as soon as the wether picks up my laterispinis are strait out


----------



## pippin9050

well thanks for that didn't know!
very chilly down here thought what temp would you suggest be the outside temp at least? and would you still be able to keep jacksons inside all year?


----------



## Bradley

pippin9050 said:


> well thanks for that didn't know!
> very chilly down here thought what temp would you suggest be the outside temp at least? and would you still be able to keep jacksons inside all year?


You can keep them inside all year but it isn't as good as the going out. I think mid 70's would be ok for them to go outside.


----------



## pippin9050

Bradley said:


> You can keep them inside all year but it isn't as good as the going out. I think mid 70's would be ok for them to go outside.


 cheers for that but dosn't to that temp around here until the peak of summer sometimes may so when I get mine I will take him out at any chance I get!: victory:


----------



## chameleonkev

pippin9050 said:


> cheers for that but dosn't to that temp around here until the peak of summer sometimes may so when I get mine I will take him out at any chance I get!: victory:


Soon as its over 55-60 get them out, you can still use your basking bulb outside if you wanted to, some people keep them outside all year round. Jacksons would take a drop of 40 over night without any problems


----------



## leighlian-x

My chameleon girly looks so beautiful when she sleeps :flrt:

Anybody else find themselves smiling at them all huddled up in thier sleeping spots? She goes such nice colours whilst asleep!


----------



## pippin9050

hey guys
getting a bit worried here at the minute my panther for the last few days spends all his time at the bottom of the cage on a leaf next to the plant pot and dosn't come up to bask at all like he used to! his colours are not at all dark thought really light yellow red greens and blues! and when I try to pick him up and put him at the top he just hisses and bites!
any suggestions anyone?


----------



## andy123

dont suppose if anyone in the west midlands has a lovely female veiled they'd fancy breeding  I have a stunning male i'd love to breed! if not i guess ill have to buy me a new cage 


Also what are peoples opinions on keeping males and females together if the cage is large enough?


----------



## leighlian-x

pippin9050 said:


> hey guys
> getting a bit worried here at the minute my panther for the last few days spends all his time at the bottom of the cage on a leaf next to the plant pot and dosn't come up to bask at all like he used to! his colours are not at all dark thought really light yellow red greens and blues! and when I try to pick him up and put him at the top he just hisses and bites!
> any suggestions anyone?


Hey, has he pooped recently? I know its a pain in the bum, but can you tell us how you have him set up? I've recently seen a few chams do this for different reasons. Im wishing all the best for him though and hope I can help


----------



## Bradley

pippin9050 said:


> hey guys
> getting a bit worried here at the minute my panther for the last few days spends all his time at the bottom of the cage on a leaf next to the plant pot and dosn't come up to bask at all like he used to! his colours are not at all dark thought really light yellow red greens and blues! and when I try to pick him up and put him at the top he just hisses and bites!
> any suggestions anyone?


I would pick him up and physically put him in the basking area and see what he does.


----------



## Bradley

andy123 said:


> dont suppose if anyone in the west midlands has a lovely female veiled they'd fancy breeding  I have a stunning male i'd love to breed! if not i guess ill have to buy me a new cage
> 
> 
> Also what are peoples opinions on keeping males and females together if the cage is large enough?


You will need two separate cages. Evan a large cage they will still come into contact with each other. the only way it could work is a room size enclosure but most people don't have the space.

Also think carefully before you breed as there are already lots of breeder, they lay big clutches and shops buy them wholesale for about £12 each so there is certainly no profit to be made.


----------



## pippin9050

ok thanks for your help guys the last poop I saw was a couple of days ago I think. he has now gone up to the basking spot on hisw own now so that good news!
for future refernce my set up is
4x2x2 reptibreeze
arcadia T5 12% with reflector for lighting
60w on stat for basking spot at 29c-32c
plants are weeping fig umbrella plant and madagascan dragon plant
any more questions just ask: victory:


----------



## chameleonkev

little update on some chams
faly update
http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture20991-035.jpg
http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture20685-042.jpg
http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture20992t-038.jpg

mitsio update
http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture20988-020.jpg
http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture20218-012.jpg
http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture20993t-040.jpg

parsonii update, he is a little stressed as ive been in his sight all day, normally hes got some colours starting to come threw
http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture20994-053.jpg

and t laterispinis update
http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture20989-031.jpg

hope you like them


----------



## jojothefirst

V nice, how old are your faly and mitsio now? Would love a faly in the future.



chameleonkev said:


> little update on some chams
> faly update
> http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture20991-035.jpg
> http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture20685-042.jpg
> http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture20992t-038.jpg
> 
> mitsio update
> http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture20988-020.jpg
> http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture20218-012.jpg
> http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture20993t-040.jpg
> 
> parsonii update, he is a little stressed as ive been in his sight all day, normally hes got some colours starting to come threw
> http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture20994-053.jpg
> 
> and t laterispinis update
> http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture20989-031.jpg
> 
> hope you like them


----------



## chameleonkev

Over one now I think, will be breeding them both in a month or two I will just have to check there papers for their age to be sure


----------



## ryzi retic

Loving ur Mitsio mate, will be keeping my eye out for babies! Lol


----------



## rudders

Hi, something a little unusual a young Demerensis,stunning little beasts at the moment,this is the female the male goes a lovely blue while hunting,will try later to get a pic of him


----------



## Bradley

rudders said:


> Hi, something a little unusual a young Demerensis,stunning little beasts at the moment,this is the female the male goes a lovely blue while hunting,will try later to get a pic of himimage


Very nice! Wher did they come from?


----------



## rudders

Hi, got the pair from a breeder in Germany


----------



## jojothefirst

rudders said:


> Hi, something a little unusual a young Demerensis,stunning little beasts at the moment,this is the female the male goes a lovely blue while hunting,will try later to get a pic of himimage


V nice. Love to see pics of your male and any of your other chameleons


----------



## Oski1

rudders said:


> Hi, something a little unusual a young Demerensis,stunning little beasts at the moment,this is the female the male goes a lovely blue while hunting,will try later to get a pic of himimage


They are cool+not seen alot, Good luck with them are they siblings/related?

:2thumb:


----------



## Oski1

chameleonkev said:


> little update on some chams
> faly update
> http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture20991-035.jpg
> http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture20685-042.jpg
> http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture20992t-038.jpg
> 
> mitsio update
> http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture20988-020.jpg
> http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture20218-012.jpg
> http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture20993t-040.jpg
> 
> parsonii update, he is a little stressed as ive been in his sight all day, normally hes got some colours starting to come threw
> http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture20994-053.jpg
> 
> and t laterispinis update
> http://www.chameleonforums.com/members/chameleonkev-albums-chams-picture20989-031.jpg
> 
> hope you like them


They are awesome!!!
nice collection, 
how do you keep the Laterispinis? are the from Muji?


----------



## chameleonkev

Oski1 said:


> They are awesome!!!
> nice collection,
> how do you keep the Laterispinis? are the from Muji?


Yes Julian picked them up for me and there pretty easy to care for really, similar to jacksons


----------



## pippin9050

hi guys pretty worried about my panther now
hes been shedding for at least a week now and not eating much or going up to his basking spot and looking a little thin.
but today he went up to the basking spot on his own and I tried to hand feed him but he seemed to miss lots which he normally dosnt do but the tongue still stretches out fully but when he did finally take one from me he tongue seemed weaker than normal and not as powerful.
getting pretty worried now! anyone know whats going on?
feel free to ask me about my set up
thanks in advance!


----------



## XtremeReptiles

pippin9050 said:


> hi guys pretty worried about my panther now
> hes been shedding for at least a week now and not eating much or going up to his basking spot and looking a little thin.
> but today he went up to the basking spot on his own and I tried to hand feed him but he seemed to miss lots which he normally dosnt do but the tongue still stretches out fully but when he did finally take one from me he tongue seemed weaker than normal and not as powerful.
> getting pretty worried now! anyone know whats going on?
> feel free to ask me about my set up
> thanks in advance!


What are his temps? And his drinking plenty? A pic of him and the setup may help us more.


----------



## pippin9050

he is actually really good at the moment all of a sudden ate all the food from his bowl!
his baskingh spot is set to 30c and get sprayed 2-4 times a day
will get some pics soon if he dosn't get any better!
How did your female yemen get on by the way never heard what happend?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

pippin9050 said:


> he is actually really good at the moment all of a sudden ate all the food from his bowl!
> his baskingh spot is set to 30c and get sprayed 2-4 times a day
> will get some pics soon if he dosn't get any better!
> How did your female yemen get on by the way never heard what happend?


Is he drinking off the water when your misting? Oh that's good to hear! Yeah she had an operation and she gets stitches out on Monday


----------



## pippin9050

yep see him drinking from the spray lots!
good to hear thats shes getting better!
how old is she now?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

pippin9050 said:


> yep see him drinking from the spray lots!
> good to hear thats shes getting better!
> how old is she now?


She is 7 and 8 in June, that's a good thing so dehydration can be ruled out!


----------



## pippin9050

have you guys got any good tips to aid chameleon shedding
mine been shedding for at least a week so far and he is walking a bit funny and I think that is due to he shed around his tail and back legs.
any ideas anyone?
thanks


----------



## Bradley

pippin9050 said:


> have you guys got any good tips to aid chameleon shedding
> mine been shedding for at least a week so far and he is walking a bit funny and I think that is due to he shed around his tail and back legs.
> any ideas anyone?
> thanks


Increasing g the humidity is the best way. Use warm water when spraying.


----------



## pippin9050

ok thanks will definatley use the warm water never tried that before: victory:
he seems to be drinking an awful lot as soon as I spray the cage he licks all the leaves for about 10mins!
anything to worry about or is he just really thirsty?


----------



## leighlian-x

pippin9050 said:


> ok thanks will definatley use the warm water never tried that before: victory:
> he seems to be drinking an awful lot as soon as I spray the cage he licks all the leaves for about 10mins!
> anything to worry about or is he just really thirsty?


I sometimse use a pippette or something and dropper it for mine and she drinks from that, just to be sure shes getting enough.
I also have a dripper going that she knows is there and see her drinking from that.


----------



## Bradley

pippin9050 said:


> ok thanks will definatley use the warm water never tried that before: victory:
> he seems to be drinking an awful lot as soon as I spray the cage he licks all the leaves for about 10mins!
> anything to worry about or is he just really thirsty?


Are his eyes sunken at all? What are the colour of his urates?


----------



## pippin9050

nope eyes are perfectly fine! a couple days ago he did close one for a bit but never seen him do it since. he hasn't gone to the toliet in a while as he hasn't been eating much but he ate about 10 feeders today so he should be soon. He was a bit legargic but Ive only just realised that I lifted the bulb on some wooden blocks a week ago and I was still using the same 40w bulb and his temps decreased that week as I has to order a new thermometer so I feel really bad now! Thats probably why he was all sluggish and not eating beacuse he had now energy! Feel Terrible!
but I have just brought a new 100w bulb so he should be getting a lot better!


----------



## leighlian-x

pippin9050 said:


> nope eyes are perfectly fine! a couple days ago he did close one for a bit but never seen him do it since. he hasn't gone to the toliet in a while as he hasn't been eating much but he ate about 10 feeders today so he should be soon. He was a bit legargic but Ive only just realised that I lifted the bulb on some wooden blocks a week ago and I was still using the same 40w bulb and his temps decreased that week as I has to order a new thermometer so I feel really bad now! Thats probably why he was all sluggish and not eating beacuse he had now energy! Feel Terrible!
> but I have just brought a new 100w bulb so he should be getting a lot better!


 
If you can get pics anyway, would be nice to have a look


----------



## jojothefirst

Any body tried bean weevils as a feeder for babies? Looking for something new for the elliots.
Also, how big are newly hathed silkworms


----------



## chameleonkev

jojothefirst said:


> Any body tried bean weevils as a feeder for babies? Looking for something new for the elliots.
> Also, how big are newly hathed silkworms


Newly hatched silkies are even to small to feed to babys, feed them up a couple of days and their just right


----------



## lucas26

*Misting system*

Hi, 

Well Viv is all set up now. Its a fully planted with t5 and my panther seems to be doing okay although i don't see him drinking that must which is a bot of worry and he seems to be pretty darn lazy when it comes to eating. In prefer just to spray but with easter coming up thought a misting system would be a good plan so someone can just come in in the morning and feed. The stockist for mistkings is out of stock so was wondering if there were any other good systems? or whether the mistking is the one to get. As its just one viv it seems a bit crazy but i guess it makes life a little easier and no rushing back. 

Cheers,

Lucas


----------



## chameleonkev

lucas26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well Viv is all set up now. Its a fully planted with t5 and my panther seems to be doing okay although i don't see him drinking that must which is a bot of worry and he seems to be pretty darn lazy when it comes to eating. In prefer just to spray but with easter coming up thought a misting system would be a good plan so someone can just come in in the morning and feed. The stockist for mistkings is out of stock so was wondering if there were any other good systems? or whether the mistking is the one to get. As its just one viv it seems a bit crazy but i guess it makes life a little easier and no rushing back.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Lucas


The mistking really is the one to get, mine has never let me down and I'm now waiting to buy another for the outdoor season. One thing tho make sure you have good drainage as you will soon flood the Viv out


----------



## Bradley

Yes as Kev said I would wait as nothing compares to mistking.


----------



## Craig050581

I've got the lucky reptile rainwater and never had a problem with it in the last 3 yrs.


----------



## ryzi retic

I'm getting a mist king soon. Heard real good things about them.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

ryzi retic said:


> I'm getting a mist king soon. Heard real good things about them.


I love my mist king, brilliant invention, can't praise it enough....however ...

Mr Ashley my veiled Cham.....loathes it with a passion :lol2:, he goes all black and grey when it turns on and hides or gets as far away as possible and glares at everyone hissing and swearing :whistling2:

I think he's just not used to it, he's 3 years old and used to be hand misted, so I'm going to try getting him used to it slowly....baby steps

Any tips ?


----------



## pippin9050

im now thinking of getting this mistking where do you get them from and how much are they if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## chameleonkev

pippin9050 said:


> im now thinking of getting this mistking where do you get them from and how much are they if you don't mind me asking?


Junglefrog.co.uk
The price depend on if you want the starter kit or ultimate and if you need extra nozzles, tubeing etc best just check the website


----------



## lucas26

There an american firm so either the States or Jungle Frog over here do them. I think the starter kit might be okay for just one viv (ideal for me) but all they seem to sell is the ultimate over here which is circa £150.


----------



## chameleonkev

lucas26 said:


> There an american firm so either the States or Jungle Frog over here do them. I think the starter kit might be okay for just one viv (ideal for me) but all they seem to sell is the ultimate over here which is circa £150.


Why would you buy the kit from the US? It would take a long tome and tou would have to pay taxes to get it to the country, Before junglefrog was open Europe orderd them from the Poland dealer :2thumb:


----------



## lucas26

Very true. If i had any of my family coming over here from the states soon though i would much prefer to pay the $99 (guess about £60 ) for the kit than the UK price. But yes if Jungle Frog can get them in, this seems the way to go.


----------



## jojothefirst

I highly recommend mist king system as well and will be looking for a 2nd when i get the outdoor set up ready.
As said, you can get them from jungle frog now in UK and if for some reason you wanted to get them from Europe, the site in Poland that sells them is called vivariumland.
I read up on other systems and none came close and most weren't much cheaper........

I do however buy my nozzles from pollywog as there basic nozzles don't come with bulkheads so are cheaper


----------



## rsklReptiles

Does anyone have any ideas what's cheap to use to cover the sides of a XL reptibreeze?
Ambients don't hold at all and humidity would be nice to keep especially at this time of year

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rango87

rosswaa said:


> Does anyone have any ideas what's cheap to use to cover the sides of a XL reptibreeze?
> Ambients don't hold at all and humidity would be nice to keep especially at this time of year
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


i have put some hardboard on 3 sides and i have no problems with humidity.for a large piece of hardboard i paid £6 and they cut it to size in store for me too


----------



## chameleonkev

rosswaa said:


> Does anyone have any ideas what's cheap to use to cover the sides of a XL reptibreeze?
> Ambients don't hold at all and humidity would be nice to keep especially at this time of year
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


I've used white coveing, works well and the white plastic keeps it bright inside the Viv


----------



## rsklReptiles

rango87 said:


> i have put some hardboard on 3 sides and i have no problems with humidity.for a large piece of hardboard i paid £6 and they cut it to size in store for me too


Doesn't it need treating so doesn't rot or whatever? I wanted plastic but its fairly pricey
I'll have to check out hardboard, how thick can you get it? Only need it like 2/4mm I guess

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rango87

rosswaa said:


> Doesn't it need treating so doesn't rot or whatever? I wanted plastic but its fairly pricey
> I'll have to check out hardboard, how thick can you get it? Only need it like 2/4mm I guess
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


well i didnt treat mine and put the shiny side facing the inside.ive had no rotting problems.mines about 2mm thick.i put mine on the outside so they can still climb the mesh inside.i drilled 2 sets of holes all around the sides.about 3 sets each side and brought some metal wire.i threaded it through the inside and twisted it on the outside.you will have a small loop on the inside but there great for putting vines through and hang plants off.

heres mine


----------



## rsklReptiles

rango87 said:


> well i didnt treat mine and put the shiny side facing the inside.ive had no rotting problems.mines about 2mm thick.i put mine on the outside so they can still climb the mesh inside.i drilled 2 sets of holes all around the sides.about 3 sets each side and brought some metal wire.i threaded it through the inside and twisted it on the outside.you will have a small loop on the inside but there great for putting vines through and hang plants off.


Sounds good mate I'll get down the local mill tomorrow and get some cut up. Thanks 
Its so much cheaper than plastic even though the Chinese can make a full set of plastic draws for like 3 quid lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rsklReptiles

rango87 said:


> well i didnt treat mine and put the shiny side facing the inside.ive had no rotting problems.mines about 2mm thick.i put mine on the outside so they can still climb the mesh inside.i drilled 2 sets of holes all around the sides.about 3 sets each side and brought some metal wire.i threaded it through the inside and twisted it on the outside.you will have a small loop on the inside but there great for putting vines through and hang plants off.
> 
> heres mine image


What bulbs you using and what temps you getting? Looks good

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rango87

rosswaa said:


> What bulbs you using and what temps you getting? Looks good
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


i have a 60watt normal hosehold bulb get a good temp between 80-83 but have just brought 1 of these 

ProRep Neodymium Daylight Reptile Spot Lamp - Bayonet Fitting | eBay

as i have boarded up the sides it not very bright and these bulbs are suppose to give you more light.well i thought id give it a try anyway.

and the uv im using is this Arcadia Pro Vivarium Canopy T5 24W 60cm - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## rsklReptiles

rango87 said:


> i have a 60watt normal hosehold bulb get a good temp between 80-83 but have just brought 1 of these
> 
> ProRep Neodymium Daylight Reptile Spot Lamp - Bayonet Fitting | eBay
> 
> as i have boarded up the sides it not very bright and these bulbs are suppose to give you more light.well i thought id give it a try anyway.
> 
> and the uv im using is this Arcadia Pro Vivarium Canopy T5 24W 60cm - Surrey Pet Supplies


Ahh I've just got a 100watt Arcadia d3 basking bulb so hopefully the new one works properly and stays on (had it replaced as it kept cutting out) and hopeing if I cover the sides it'll keep the ambients and basking spot at the right temp

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rango87

rosswaa said:


> Ahh I've just got a 100watt Arcadia d3 basking bulb so hopefully the new one works properly and stays on (had it replaced as it kept cutting out) and hopeing if I cover the sides it'll keep the ambients and basking spot at the right temp
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


is that the 3 in 1 bulb thats gives heat,uv & infa red?? 
do you have your basking dome on a dimmer stat so you can control the basking temp?


----------



## rsklReptiles

rango87 said:


> is that the 3 in 1 bulb thats gives heat,uv & infa red??
> do you have your basking dome on a dimmer stat so you can control the basking temp?


Yeh that's the bulb
Nah I've got it on a little rig I can raise or lower if needed, the bulb doesn't work on a dimmer I was told

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rango87

rosswaa said:


> Yeh that's the bulb
> Nah I've got it on a little rig I can raise or lower if needed, the bulb doesn't work on a dimmer I was told
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


really?? i thought all bulbs worked on a dimmer as long as it supported the wattage.the dimmer stat i use supports 600w.i wouldnt be without it other wise my temps would be all over the place.but as long as you can control it then thats good.


----------



## rsklReptiles

rango87 said:


> really?? i thought all bulbs worked on a dimmer as long as it supported the wattage.the dimmer stat i use supports 600w.i wouldnt be without it other wise my temps would be all over the place.but as long as you can control it then thats good.


Really? I asked James from chameleoco and he said they didn't so I didn't bother getting one, I might get one and try at some point

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chameleonkev

rosswaa said:


> Really? I asked James from chameleoco and he said they didn't so I didn't bother getting one, I might get one and try at some point
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


I wouldn't bother wasting money I a dimmer, it's cheaper to either change the size of the bulb or raise or lower it over the top of a mesh Viv


----------



## rsklReptiles

chameleonkev said:


> I wouldn't bother wasting money I a dimmer, it's cheaper to either change the size of the bulb or raise or lower it over the top of a mesh Viv


Cool I'll stick to doing that lol I'll build a new frame at the top for the lights to hang and board the sides and back up


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rango87

well i would be moving my bulb a lot if i was to choose that method.imo its a safety blanket knowing that if im out for a long time that the temps will be fine.it works for me and many others.if it was to get too hot and your not home you cant just run home and move it.its your personal preference really and not a lot of money for safety and reassurance.im not saying your wrong for not having one i just feel my reasons for having one are valid.


----------



## rsklReptiles

rango87 said:


> well i would be moving my bulb a lot if i was to choose that method.imo its a safety blanket knowing that if im out for a long time that the temps will be fine.it works for me and many others.if it was to get too hot and your not home you cant just run home and move it.its your personal preference really and not a lot of money for safety and reassurance.


Yeh makes sense lol but surely once its set in the right place it'll keep the heat whereas if yours is dimming it its to close and to hot?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rango87

no as your home temp will change and effect the basking spot.so i can assure you that you will have to keep moving it.i have set mine so that it stays between 80-82.it is in the correct zone and doesnt go outside of that.so its best i think.but its your choice.many use them and many dont.mine never gets too hot.thats what a dimmers for.


----------



## rsklReptiles

rango87 said:


> no as your home temp will change and effect the basking spot.so i can assure you that you will have to keep moving it.i have set mine so that it stays between 80-82.it is in the correct zone and doesnt go outside of that.so its best i think.but its your choice.many use them and many dont.


Yeh I guess, all my other reps are on pulse stats and wanted one to be safe. I've sent Arcadia a message to see if they do or don't work on a dimmer

Just got a reply and they can't be used on a stat 
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bradley

I personally used stats up until the start of this year on my chameleons. 

I found if you experiment with wattages and heights of the bulb you can get a good temp. i know the max temps the bulbs put out and the lower ones when the ambients go down. It is fine if the temps go a little high, the chameleon will choose where they want to go. if gaping occurs then it is too hot. 

I found the chams got more annoyed with the dimming and turning off of bulbs. All my bulbs now last lots longer too!


----------



## rango87

well im not 100% sure that they will but if they dont id be intrigued to know why.never used a pulse stat.i prefer the dimmer stat myself.you will get mixed info so best to research around and make your own decision.i use whats best for me and my cham is doing great with all im using.mines not bothered by the dimming but i would imagine an on/off stat would annoy them."blimey wheres the sun gone"lol


----------



## Bradley

rango87 said:


> well im not 100% sure that they will but if they dont id be intrigued to know why.never used a pulse stat.i prefer the dimmer stat myself.you will get mixed info so best to research around and make your own decision.i use whats best for me and my cham is doing great with all im using.mines not bothered by the dimming but i would imagine an on/off stat would annoy them."blimey wheres the sun gone"lol


Yeah it is all about what suits you and your cage. I know with a 40watt bulb what temps I can get and measure regularly. i used them on them for 5 years and them decided to try without. I also hate making holes in the mesh cages to allow the probe to go inside the cage!


----------



## rango87

i couldnt get above 78f with a 40w.i use a 60w and get bang on temps.yet again its all about what works for your viv as your home temp will affect it also.:2thumb:


----------



## jojothefirst

As said, just play about with different watt bulbs. 
The temp in your living room isn't going to rise so it changes the temp in the Viv so much in 1 day that it effects the chameleon. and there should be a temp difference from the basking spot to other areas of the Viv so the chameleon can self regulate.


----------



## andy01427

I have been reading this thread for the last few days, lovely thread and I'm thinking of getting my first chameleon  big decision. :mf_dribble:


----------



## jojothefirst

andy01427 said:


> I have been reading this thread for the last few days, lovely thread and I'm thinking of getting my first chameleon  big decision. :mf_dribble:


Do lots and lots of revision then go for it.


----------



## Bradley

andy01427 said:


> I have been reading this thread for the last few days, lovely thread and I'm thinking of getting my first chameleon  big decision. :mf_dribble:


It certainly is a big decision that requires a lot of thought


----------



## jojothefirst

Does anyone know the best mesh to use when making a screen cage? 
I don't want plastic and I want good visability. 
I emailed "themeshcompany" but got no reply.


----------



## andy01427

jojothefirst said:


> Do lots and lots of revision then go for it.



Thanks, I'm thinking of a Panther Chameleon does anyone have any advice or could someone point me in the direction of a good care sheet!

: victory::mf_dribble:: victory:


----------



## andy01427

Bradley said:


> It certainly is a big decision that requires a lot of thought


Thanks, Will do. :mf_dribble:


----------



## jojothefirst

andy01427 said:


> Thanks, I'm thinking of a Panther Chameleon does anyone have any advice or could someone point me in the direction of a good care sheet!
> 
> : victory::mf_dribble:: victory:


The 2 best sellers of panthers in the UK are Muji and chameleoco....... (Chameleonkev on here has some stunning chameleons and is very knowledgeable as well)

here is some info on Mujis website.
Care & requirements | Chameleon World Muji


----------



## andy01427

jojothefirst said:


> The 2 best sellers of panthers in the UK are Muji and chameleoco....... (Chameleonkev on here has some stunning chameleons and is very knowledgeable as well)
> 
> here is some info on Mujis website.
> Care & requirements | Chameleon World Muji


Thanks for that!!! I will check them out! 

:mf_dribble:


----------



## andy01427

Also with regards to UVB, My bulbs have to go through mess so i know about 50% of the UVB is lost so is a 12% bulb ok T5.

Thanks

:2thumb:


----------



## tazjunky

Yes if it's going through mesh and its a big cage go with the 12% T5 : )


----------



## andy01427

tazjunky said:


> Yes if it's going through mesh and its a big cage go with the 12% T5 : )


Thanks for that, I will post some pictures of my setup tomorrow with tech info just looking for a habistat dimming stat now! the list is endless :whistling2:

Thanks


----------



## tazjunky

andy01427 said:


> Thanks for that, I will post some pictures of my setup tomorrow with tech info just looking for a habistat dimming stat now! the list is endless :whistling2:
> 
> Thanks


If your using a Reptibreeze I really wouldn't bother with a stat, just have the basking site at a set distance and move the lamp or branch to achieve the temp you want. Unless you live on the sun itself, ambients won't affect your basking temp. Iv never used a stat with cage, I just monitor the basking temp directly from the Chams using an IR Thermometer.


----------



## andy01427

tazjunky said:


> If your using a Reptibreeze I really wouldn't bother with a stat, just have the basking site at a set distance and move the lamp or branch to achieve the temp you want. Unless you live on the sun itself, ambients won't affect your basking temp. Iv never used a stat with cage, I just monitor the basking temp directly from the Chams using an IR Thermometer.


Thanks for the info, I'm using The Exo Terra Light Dome's . I have 75w Exo Terra Bulbs. I'm going to be fitting one today I have used the Exo Terra bendable jungle vines so i can adjust the vines to suit. 

I'm going to have live carpet moss for the bottom. I have also just purchased the Exo Terra Digital Thermometer & Hydrometer. 

I have to say to get the vines to look nice 45mins later and i was happy it was a little battle with them

:war:

Will post some pictures later.


----------



## chameleonkev

jojothefirst said:


> Does anyone know the best mesh to use when making a screen cage?
> I don't want plastic and I want good visability.
> I emailed "themeshcompany" but got no reply.


Personally I would buy a Viv, the muji mesh vivs a just quality and also have a drainage tray for a little extra £ with is chameleon heaven but if you go for it, be sure to buy black mesh as you Carnt see threw silver mesh very well


----------



## chameleonkev

andy01427 said:


> I have been reading this thread for the last few days, lovely thread and I'm thinking of getting my first chameleon  big decision. :mf_dribble:


I think you mean good decision :2thumb: I would search for what local you want and get your Viv set up and ready before diving in, make sure you can get the required basking and air flow required for a healthy Cham, also I would do a little research as to who your buying from, if its a new pet to admire don't go cheep and buy the 60 quid panther( if its a panther you want) buy of a good breeder that way you won't be disappointed with tour chameleon down the road. Also a breeder who cares about there chams like alot of us do will help you not only when buying but threw out your chams life with questions and advise witch believe me is a big help to a new owner


----------



## chameleonkev

rango87 said:


> well i would be moving my bulb a lot if i was to choose that method.imo its a safety blanket knowing that if im out for a long time that the temps will be fine.it works for me and many others.if it was to get too hot and your not home you cant just run home and move it.its your personal preference really and not a lot of money for safety and reassurance.im not saying your wrong for not having one i just feel my reasons for having one are valid.


I've never had to move my bulbs once, once there set in the right location that's job done, and also if it goes up or down a little bit in temp threw the day that's more natural just like it would outdoors


----------



## fantapants

Some amazing animals on this thread. I just love the diversity . I really miss keeping chams !


----------



## Chameleoco

bin a while a little Parsonii progress pic update:2thumb:
also a new bb ambilobe to the project.


----------



## andy01427

Chameleoco said:


> bin a while a little Parsonii progress pic update:2thumb:
> also a new bb ambilobe to the project.


Really like your chams, hope to see more in the future!


----------



## Bradley

andy01427 said:


> Really like your chams, hope to see more in the future!


Any set up pics yet?


----------



## jojothefirst

Iv made 2 wooden vivs that are both 4 x 1.5 x 3 and i have a old style flexarium that im going to use to cover the sides back and top but the visabilty isn't great so wanted something better on the front.
I actually wondered if Muji would be able to make the doors for me but i wasnt sure if they would and if they did would they be able to do specific sizes.



chameleonkev said:


> Personally I would buy a Viv, the muji mesh vivs a just quality and also have a drainage tray for a little extra £ with is chameleon heaven but if you go for it, be sure to buy black mesh as you Carnt see threw silver mesh very well


----------



## chameleonkev

jojothefirst said:


> Iv made 2 wooden vivs that are both 4 x 1.5 x 3 and i have a old style flexarium that im going to use to cover the sides back and top but the visabilty isn't great so wanted something better on the front.
> I actually wondered if Muji would be able to make the doors for me but i wasnt sure if they would and if they did would they be able to do specific sizes.


Yea they will and any size you want, I've made all my own indoor vivs and got Julian to make the doors for me :2thumb:


----------



## chameleonkev

Chameleoco said:


> bin a while a little Parsonii progress pic update:2thumb:
> also a new bb ambilobe to the project.


I'm going to be making you a offer you Carnt refuse for one of your parsonii females in the next few months!!! : victory:


----------



## andy01427

Bradley said:


> Any set up pics yet?


 Its not finished by a long shot, I have purchased a mistaking today. I know I need more coverage, I have purchased a umbrella plant. Plus some more plants.
But it's not finished far from it. 

:2thumb: Thinking of carpet moss for the bottom as i would like a lush green bott


----------



## tazjunky

Have you got drainage holes at the bottom of your viv?
If not your water is going to build up pretty bad and pretty quick. Substrate is a big no no for Chams so I would get rid of that and get some drainage holes drilled into the bottom of the viv. Stagnant water/boggy soil will cause all sort of problems from mould to respiratory tract infections for the cham. If you want a green bottom I'd just get some exo terra moss mats but to be honest, you would be best having no substrate at all.


----------



## Bradley

andy01427 said:


> Its not finished by a long shot, I have purchased a mistaking today. I know I need more coverage, I have purchased a umbrella plant. Plus some more plants.
> But it's not finished far from it.
> 
> :2thumb: Thinking of carpet moss for the bottom as i would like a lush green bott


What cage is it? The one you was going to use for phelsuma or a reptibreeze?


----------



## MuJi

We have become UK distributors for Sticky Tongue Farms. 

We have been using this product for a number of years now, it's the only product we will recommend using with 100% confidence. 

Sticky Tongue Farms made this product out of necessity for their own breeding projects and has been going for more than twenty years.

If anyone would like more info about this fantastic product we'll be at Newport show on the 14 April. 

At the minute we can only offer Miner-All indoor, but soon we'll have the full range.


----------



## Bradley

They really are great products. The gut load is loved by crickets or all sizes and has a great range of ingredients


----------



## MuJi

jojothefirst said:


> Iv made 2 wooden vivs that are both 4 x 1.5 x 3 and i have a old style flexarium that im going to use to cover the sides back and top but the visabilty isn't great so wanted something better on the front.
> I actually wondered if Muji would be able to make the doors for me but i wasnt sure if they would and if they did would they be able to do specific sizes.



We can make custom doors and panels, just give us the exact measurements.


----------



## tazjunky

MuJi said:


> We have become UK distributors for Sticky Tongue Farms.
> 
> We have been using this product for a number of years now, it's the only product we will recommend using with 100% confidence.
> 
> Sticky Tongue Farms made this product out of necessity for their own breeding projects and has been going for more than twenty years.
> 
> If anyone would like more info about this fantastic product we'll be at Newport show on the 14 April.
> 
> At the minute we can only offer Miner-All indoor, but soon we'll have the full range.


Just curious how this is used? What's the frequency that you would use it on Chams? I tried repashy calcium plus but was a bit concerned using it all the time with all the D3 that it contained, this stuff looks like it has tonnes. 

Will you be selling bathe Vit-all as well? :2thumb:


----------



## andy01427

The way the Exo Terra works so I have been told is, 

You have a hydro layer, Then on top you can have anything well with chameleon i was going to have moss, Carpet Moss. 

The reason is so the water from the rain system soaks in the hydroballs then evaporates. thats the way it works so i have been told. I cant have a bare bottom as the water wont be drained in anyway! 

Thanks :mf_dribble:


----------



## andy01427

Chameleoco said:


> bin a while a little Parsonii progress pic update:2thumb:
> also a new bb ambilobe to the project.


Took your advice I have just purchased a mistaking. 

Thanks for that!

:no1:


----------



## tazjunky

andy01427 said:


> The way the Exo Terra works so I have been told is,
> 
> You have a hydro layer, Then on top you can have anything well with chameleon i was going to have moss, Carpet Moss.
> 
> The reason is so the water from the rain system soaks in the hydroballs then evaporates. thats the way it works so i have been told. I cant have a bare bottom as the water wont be drained in anyway!
> 
> Thanks :mf_dribble:


Unfortunately even with a drainage layer of hydro balls the water won't evaporate, it will just build up. The reason most keepers have a bare floor is that it's easy to wipe clean after misting and reduces the chance of respiratory infections etc. if your using a mister your gonna have a lot of water and In a viv that big. I would honestly get rid of all the soil and just have the bare flooring.


----------



## andy01427

tazjunky said:


> Unfortunately even with a drainage layer of hydro balls the water won't evaporate, it will just build up. The reason most keepers have a bare floor is that it's easy to wipe clean after misting and reduces the chance of respiratory infections etc. if your using a mister your gonna have a lot of water and In a viv that big. I would honestly get rid of all the soil and just have the bare flooring.


How would I secure the vines to the floor?

as they would slip


----------



## tazjunky

You can get suction cups that you stick to the glass and then you can tie the vines to the cups. Good advantage to having the glass! You could then still get some fake moss mats to cover the bare floor but regardless of what type of viv you have, if you don't have active drainage you will always have to mop up excess water I'm afraid. I had my old Chams in Reptibreeze cages and drilled holes in the bottom to allow all the misting water to drain into buckets underneath.


----------



## MuJi

tazjunky said:


> Just curious how this is used? What's the frequency that you would use it on Chams? I tried repashy calcium plus but was a bit concerned using it all the time with all the D3 that it contained, this stuff looks like it has tonnes.
> 
> Will you be selling bathe Vit-all as well? :2thumb:



The us usage depends on the age and sex of the animals being treated. The levels of D3 are safe. 
We'll be selling indoor and out door Miner-All and Vit-all soon.


----------



## andy01427

Thanks for all the help Taz, I'm going to remove it all tomorrow, I'm going to have just a moss matt in the bottom with my rocks and vines etc. I have purchased a umbrella plant I will see how that looks and send you guys some pics hope all goes well thanks for all the help so far! 

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Bradley

andy01427 said:


> Thanks for all the help Taz, I'm going to remove it all tomorrow, I'm going to have just a moss matt in the bottom with my rocks and vines etc. I have purchased a umbrella plant I will see how that looks and send you guys some pics hope all goes well thanks for all the help so far!
> 
> :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


He wont be in there for long anyway until he outgrows it.


----------



## tazjunky

So iv got a new pair of ambilobes ordered :flrt: and they should be around 8-9weeks old when I get them and unrelated. I want to house them together Initially, so was looking at putting them both in a either a small viv exotic (mussel reptistax are on offer!) for a few months or an exo 45x45x60cm.


What age would everyone say is the max that they could be housed together till?


----------



## chameleonkev

tazjunky said:


> So iv got a new pair of ambilobes ordered :flrt: and they should be around 8-9weeks old when I get them and unrelated. I want to house them together Initially, so was looking at putting them both in a either a small viv exotic (mussel reptistax are on offer!) for a few months or an exo 45x45x60cm.
> 
> 
> What age would everyone say is the max that they could be housed together till?


That's very young, I personally wouldn't even sell my young untill 12 weeks old untill there a healthy size and around 4 months old their going to want splitting up


----------



## Dan Trafford

chameleonkev said:


> That's very young, I personally wouldn't even sell my young untill 12 weeks old untill there a healthy size and around 4 months old their going to want splitting up


I agree! I would strongly consider cancelling your order until they are 12 weeks. There would be barely any point housing together because they would only be together a month.


----------



## andy01427

Right then all substate removed! I have to say the terrarium looks alot cleaner and bigger already!!

Thanks all of you!

: victory:


----------



## andy01427

This was at 9:00pm last night! :sad:


----------



## andy01427

This is it this morning after an hour of removing substate!











:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## JoeJ

im hoping to get a yemen chameleon soon and was wondering what you guys though about reptibreeze?

and could you put a young chameleon striaght into a large reptibreeze or would it have to go into a smaller enclosure first?


----------



## leighlian-x

andy01427 said:


> This is it this morning after an hour of removing substate!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


How did you secure your vines in the exoterra?


----------



## chameleonkev

JoeJ said:


> im hoping to get a yemen chameleon soon and was wondering what you guys though about reptibreeze?
> 
> and could you put a young chameleon striaght into a large reptibreeze or would it have to go into a smaller enclosure first?


Yes mesh vivs are the way forward, also look on mujis site they make great mesh vivs with flow trays and I would get a smaller Viv first as a baby will find their food alot easyier in a smaller Viv, they get lost in a xl and you wouldn't see him/her


----------



## andy01427

I'm worried to be honest that the exo terra is not the right viv, I would sell it for a straight swap for a repti breeze if you know of anyone otherwise i think that Phelsuma are the better way to go for now!


----------



## leighlian-x

andy01427 said:


> I'm worried to be honest that the exo terra is not the right viv, I would sell it for a straight swap for a repti breeze if you know of anyone otherwise i think that Phelsuma are the better way to go for now!


I have a panther female in an exo because she was so small when I got her. Got bits and bobs arriving here and there now for the final reptibreeze. She is fine in the exo for now


----------



## rsklReptiles

The exo Terra glass tanks are awesome I'm thinking about getting a massive one for my cham, reptibreeze is abit hmmmm especially in winter
Shame they're so expensive

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bradley

andy01427 said:


> I'm worried to be honest that the exo terra is not the right viv, I would sell it for a straight swap for a repti breeze if you know of anyone otherwise i think that Phelsuma are the better way to go for now!


I would go with the phelsuma to be honest. The tank will need to be a lot bigger for a chameleon so another would need to be purchased. The phelsuma will teach you about controlling humidity and having a forest species as phelsuma are more forgiving before you go on to chameleons.

If ou do to with the panther get some live plants for the Exo terra.


----------



## chameleonkev

andy01427 said:


> I'm worried to be honest that the exo terra is not the right viv, I would sell it for a straight swap for a repti breeze if you know of anyone otherwise i think that Phelsuma are the better way to go for now!


If you want chameleon go for it mate, the exo terra will be fine for now, get your experience in and upgrade to a mesh Viv after 6 months, ignore other people, mesh vivs are fine in winter there the best option for a chameleon without question


----------



## jojothefirst

andy01427 said:


> I'm worried to be honest that the exo terra is not the right viv, I would sell it for a straight swap for a repti breeze if you know of anyone otherwise i think that Phelsuma are the better way to go for now!


My advise would be to slow down and think a bit..... In the space of a little over 3 hours you have put up for sale-taken off sale-put back up for sale-then reduced the exo terra. You have paid well over the odds for that exo and for less money you could have got a 2nd hand exo and a really nice new adult mesh cage from Muji.
Gather advice through research (there is ton's out there, chameleonforums.com is very good) and any advice you get given, research that also because there are lots of conflicting views. Do not listen to 1 person and take that as gospel.
As has been said, the exo is fine for a baby and I (from experience) agree a smaller set up is best when young then moved up when older. 
If you want a chameleon then go for it but be a bit more sensible.


----------



## Bradley

The mesh cages are best but as said I and many people have raised young chameleons in exo terra cages at the start of their lives. The only problems I have encountered is drainage but if you keep on top of excess water it is doable. You have the correct lighting and heating you just need to work with the cage furnishings.

Make sure you understand the supplements too as these play a big part. If you are willing to put in the time each day for one then go for it, they are great animals :2thumb:


----------



## Tom Bill

Hi guys, any help in idea what this white spot is on my chams head? It might just a piece of skin shedding, but he last shed a couple of weeks ago, so I'm a bit worried it could be a fungal infection of some sort. Better safe than sorry, so I just thought I'd ask on here and see what you guys recommend or think it could be.


----------



## chameleonkev

Tom Bill said:


> Hi guys, any help in idea what this white spot is on my chams head? It might just a piece of skin shedding, but he last shed a couple of weeks ago, so I'm a bit worried it could be a fungal infection of some sort. Better safe than sorry, so I just thought I'd ask on here and see what you guys recommend or think it could be.
> image]image[/URL]


Looks like a little shed to me


----------



## Bradley

I agree with kev. It looks like a piece of left shed.


----------



## andy01427

Hi thanks for the comments, I have decided to go for a Panther Chameleon. 
I'm going to use my exo terra until they need moving in a larger cage. Then I will purchase the Zoo Med Repti Breeze. I have been busy this afternoon sort the terrarium out. I took everyones advice I have removed the substrate and i'm going to have kitchen roll in the bottom. I will keep the water on the base under control. I might even glass cut holes in the bottom and add mesh for the water to drip into a drip tray. 

I have changed the layout of the exo terra so that the base has not much there at all. apart from my umbrella plant and ficus. I will post a pic tonight see what you guys & girls think.


----------



## Bradley

andy01427 said:


> Hi thanks for the comments, I have decided to go for a Panther Chameleon.
> I'm going to use my exo terra until they need moving in a larger cage. Then I will purchase the Zoo Med Repti Breeze. I have been busy this afternoon sort the terrarium out. I took everyones advice I have removed the substrate and i'm going to have kitchen roll in the bottom. I will keep the water on the base under control. I might even glass cut holes in the bottom and add mesh for the water to drip into a drip tray.
> 
> I have changed the layout of the exo terra so that the base has not much there at all. apart from my umbrella plant and ficus. I will post a pic tonight see what you guys & girls think.


Sounds good! Dont forget to have a read about supplements.


----------



## Tom Bill

Thanks guys, it's reassuring to hear it from someone else! Jut glad no-one thinks it's an infection


----------



## andy01427




----------



## andy01427

Also I have used suckers for the side of the glass, and the bottom as well they are solid as a rock at the moment, hope this is ok! : victory:


----------



## Bradley

andy01427 said:


> Also I have used suckers for the side of the glass, and the bottom as well they are solid as a rock at the moment, hope this is ok! : victory:


Looks good!

Its two arcadia T5 12% tubes in the canopy isnt it?


----------



## andy01427

Bradley said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Its two arcadia T5 12% tubes in the canopy isnt it?


 Yeah is that enough matey?


----------



## andy01427

Also, One thing i didn't mention I have other bits that I have not mentioned I have 2 Exo Terra light dome's I have a exo terra halogen 75w bulb for one of the light dome's do I need a night source for heat??


----------



## Bradley

andy01427 said:


> Also, One thing i didn't mention I have other bits that I have not mentioned I have 2 Exo Terra light dome's I have a exo terra halogen 75w bulb for one of the light dome's do I need a night source for heat??


Uv sounds fine although two bulbs may be overkill. You could just use the one for now. One will work fine on the double fixture. You can use two on his adul cage. 

Heating sounds fine. No night time heating is needed asking as the house doesn't get too cold.


----------



## andy01427

Bradley said:


> Uv sounds fine although two bulbs may be overkill. You could just use the one for now. One will work fine on the double fixture. You can use two on his adul cage.
> 
> Heating sounds fine. No night time heating is needed asking as the house doesn't get too cold.


My bedroom rarely goes below 70f to be honest bradley, Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## Bradley

andy01427 said:


> My bedroom rarely goes below 70f to be honest bradley, Thanks for all the help so far!


No heating will be needed at night then


----------



## Tom Bill

andy01427 said:


> My bedroom rarely goes below 70f to be honest bradley, Thanks for all the help so far!


Very nice choice with the T5's but 1 will suffice, the T5's are the best around and 2 may be a little too much! Also, I'd add a live plant (umbrella plant or a ficus) just to provide some cover for you cham, they can get stressed by lack of privacy because they feel insecure. The live plant will also help maintain the humidity levels. Remember that chameleons are very sensitive (something I had to find out through experience). Looks good though mate!


----------



## andy01427

Tom Bill said:


> Very nice choice with the T5's but 1 will suffice, the T5's are the best around and 2 may be a little too much! Also, I'd add a live plant (umbrella plant or a ficus) just to provide some cover for you cham, they can get stressed by lack of privacy because they feel insecure. The live plant will also help maintain the humidity levels. Remember that chameleons are very sensitive (something I had to find out through experience). Looks good though mate!


Thanks for that Tom, I have purchased a Umbrella and a Ficus as well awaiting delivery!


----------



## MuJi

Here r a couple of pics of the new revised 2ft x 2ft x 4ft pro-flo enclosure. It now has an inset frame as the front panel that helps with the frame structure. It also helps with branch decor as u can now wedge between front and rear without affecting the door opening.This inset front panel can be custom made to your own dimensions including hinged door for ease of installation.


----------



## MuJi

If I had to put a cham species in the top 3 these guys would defo be up there.......Bradypodion damaranum...absolutely stunning :no1:


----------



## MuJi

MuJi said:


> We have become UK distributors for Sticky Tongue Farms.
> 
> We have been using this product for a number of years now, it's the only product we will recommend using with 100% confidence.
> 
> Sticky Tongue Farms made this product out of necessity for their own breeding projects and has been going for more than twenty years.
> 
> If anyone would like more info about this fantastic product we'll be at Newport show on the 14 April.
> 
> At the minute we can only offer Miner-All indoor, but soon we'll have the full range.





Sticky Tongue Farms | Chameleon World Muji


----------



## shockloaded

Thought as this is the place to do it I would share my pix of my Panthers, this is my first pic upload so hope it works lol : victory:


----------



## andy01427

Should I use Kitchen Roll for the base of my terrarium?? or leave it bare?

Thanks


----------



## Bradley

andy01427 said:


> Should I use Kitchen Roll for the base of my terrarium?? or leave it bare?
> 
> Thanks


Kitchen roll will absorb more water.


----------



## andy01427

Bradley said:


> Kitchen roll will absorb more water.


Cheers Bradley, right then seems like everything is coming together nicely! 
Just waiting for the following to arrive, my misting system, umbrella plant, 
Exo terra thermometer, Exo Terra Hydrometer, once these are fitted it will give me time for getting the temps right! 

It's starting to come together! 

Thanks :no1:


----------



## stalincat

andy01427 said:


> Cheers Bradley, right then seems like everything is coming together nicely!
> Just waiting for the following to arrive, my misting system, umbrella plant,
> Exo terra thermometer, Exo Terra Hydrometer, once these are fitted it will give me time for getting the temps right!
> 
> It's starting to come together!
> 
> Thanks :no1:


if you use a misting system, your kitchen roll will turn into goo=) All my enclosures have nothing at the bottom. I have Mistking which goes on 4 times a day for 3-5 min. Once a fortnight I have to empty a 25L drainage bin


----------



## stalincat

Posted this in picture thread, but just in case yous not seen it.. its too cute! 
I introduced my yemens to each other yesterday.


----------



## Nikkifer

stalincat said:


> if you use a misting system, your kitchen roll will turn into goo=) All my enclosures have nothing at the bottom. I have Mistking which goes on 4 times a day for 3-5 min. Once a fortnight I have to empty a 25L drainage bin


 might sound a proper stupid question but how do you keep the water warm in the mistking? or does it not matter?


----------



## stalincat

Nikkifer said:


> might sound a proper stupid question but how do you keep the water warm in the mistking? or does it not matter?


I don't really heat it up. My Yemen's never liked mistings, so they mostly try to avoid water. My panther is the opposite, he sits in front of the misting nozzle almost every misting session. The water is of room temperature, its not really that cold.


----------



## kopstar

Nikkifer said:


> might sound a proper stupid question but how do you keep the water warm in the mistking? or does it not matter?


Whatever water is in the pipes will be at room temperature but I do have a 50w aquarium heater in my water reservoir to take the chill off it.


----------



## nads

Haven't posted for a while,so thought i would 

The Panthers


----------



## nads

The Xanths


----------



## andy01427

Right, I have fitted the misting system to the terrarium, WOW its amazing now waiting on my temp and hydro gauge and also my umbrella plant!

It's all coming together now!


----------



## stalincat

kopstar said:


> Whatever water is in the pipes will be at room temperature but I do have a 50w aquarium heater in my water reservoir to take the chill off it.


how do you prevent it from running dry? well, apart from constantly adding water.. which I wouldn't trust myself with ha


----------



## kelv1892

Hi everyone, hope everyone is well!!

Just a quick one,

The reptibreezes, does anyone have bother with there Chams getting their nails stuck in the mesh?? He was ok, but the bigger he is getting the more it seems he is having bother climbing. Iv got the polycarbonate sheets on the outside at the min, i might put them inside instead.

Thanks folks

Kelv


----------



## tazjunky

I put my poly sheets on the inside then placed some green plastic mesh fencing to give the chams something to climb. if you the sheets on the inside and seal the edges and the bottom then misting is a dream. even more so if you put some drainage holes underneath a central plant : )

heres one of my old cages


----------



## kopstar

stalincat said:


> how do you prevent it from running dry? well, apart from constantly adding water.. which I wouldn't trust myself with ha


Well you've kinda got to constantly add water otherwise it will run dry..

I suppose you could filter the water that drains into the sump from the enclosure straight back into the reservoir to recirculate it. Not easy though as I want my chameleon to receive nice clean water through the mister.


----------



## stalincat

kelv1892 said:


> Hi everyone, hope everyone is well!!
> 
> Just a quick one,
> 
> The reptibreezes, does anyone have bother with there Chams getting their nails stuck in the mesh?? He was ok, but the bigger he is getting the more it seems he is having bother climbing. Iv got the polycarbonate sheets on the outside at the min, i might put them inside instead.
> 
> Thanks folks
> 
> Kelv


I have pond netting inside.. you can use garden fence too. 
I have a question though... what do you use polycarbonate sheets for? Never heard of anyone doing that=)



kopstar said:


> Well you've kinda got to constantly add water otherwise it will run dry..
> 
> I suppose you could filter the water that drains into the sump from the enclosure straight back into the reservoir to recirculate it. Not easy though as I want my chameleon to receive nice clean water through the mister.


Ugh my drainage water is mingin.. it goes through 6 plants (2 in each cage) probably taking some urates and poo traces along.. I wouldn't give it to my gang!


----------



## Bradley

Quite a few people cover three sides in plastic like the one in the picture to keep in water and humidity.


----------



## kopstar

stalincat said:


> Ugh my drainage water is mingin.. it goes through 6 plants (2 in each cage) probably taking some urates and poo traces along.. I wouldn't give it to my gang!


Looks like you're topping up the reservoir with the rest of us then :welcome:


----------



## Bradley

Mine last a good week and a half. I use a 25l bucket


----------



## stalincat

Bradley said:


> Quite a few people cover three sides in plastic like the one in the picture to keep in water and humidity.


I suspected that, just got confused by the use of polywhateverwasit. I use shower curtains=)



kopstar said:


> Looks like you're topping up the reservoir with the rest of us then :welcome:


yeah i am.. like once in 3-4 days.. and sometimes it still manages to run dry!



Bradley said:


> Mine last a good week and a half. I use a 25l bucket


I also use 25l bucket.. have to refill quite often. I've got 3 cages though


----------



## Iwantone

stalincat said:


> I have pond netting inside.. you can use garden fence too.
> I have a question though... what do you use polycarbonate sheets for? Never heard of anyone doing that=)
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh my drainage water is mingin.. it goes through 6 plants (2 in each cage) probably taking some urates and poo traces along.. I wouldn't give it to my gang!


I have been using these sheets for a long time and they are excellent for keeping up the humidity in the viv. They are also very easy to wipe clean and prevent the water escaping when misting. I use them on three sides of the viv and on the small part under the door. They also hold a plastic tray in place.


----------



## kelv1892

tazjunky said:


> I put my poly sheets on the inside then placed some green plastic mesh fencing to give the chams something to climb. if you the sheets on the inside and seal the edges and the bottom then misting is a dream. even more so if you put some drainage holes underneath a central plant : )
> 
> heres one of my old cages
> image


Crackin idea cheers matey :no1:


----------



## stalincat

Iwantone said:


> I have been using these sheets for a long time and they are excellent for keeping up the humidity in the viv. They are also very easy to wipe clean and prevent the water escaping when misting. I use them on three sides of the viv and on the small part under the door. They also hold a plastic tray in place.


Hmm.. sounds good, maybe I should try them. Where can I get them from? something like B&Q..? 
I just drilled holes in the bottom panels of the enclosures and put them on top of garden trays which I fitted with silicone tubes for drainage.


----------



## Iwantone

stalincat said:


> Hmm.. sounds good, maybe I should try them. Where can I get them from? something like B&Q..?
> I just drilled holes in the bottom panels of the enclosures and put them on top of garden trays which I fitted with silicone tubes for drainage.


Yes B&Q. Not cheap but definitely worth it. They are called corrotherm. I would use some kind of sealant ie aquarium sealant at the joins to prevent insects getting through.


----------



## Bradley

Few updated pictures of Mario from Muji. They sure do produce stunning babies! These photos really do not show how blue his bars are and how bright red his eye turrets are! He is now about 4 and a half months. A picture when i first got him about a month ago 
Before








After


----------



## roxyleigh

Hi Bradley,

Do you know were i can get mesh from, like the stuff in ur viv?

Cheers 
Roxy


----------



## tazjunky

Bradley said:


> Few updated pictures of Mario from Muji. They sure do produce stunning babies! These photos really do not show how blue his bars are and how bright red his eye turrets are! He is now about 4 and a half months. A picture when i first got him about a month ago
> Before
> image
> After
> image
> image
> image


Stunning Bradley. I have some new Chams on order that are from the Bojo and Mr.Jingles lines from Muji. : )


----------



## Bradley

tazjunky said:


> Stunning Bradley. I have some new Chams on order that are from the Bojo and Mr.Jingles lines from Muji. : )


You won't be disappointed!


----------



## tazjunky

Does anyone know where I can get a fluorescent light unit that also has sockets for incandescent bulbs?

I picked up a new glass viv today for new arrivals that either is or is similar to an Ent viv. Big mesh vent in front of the doors and mesh section on the glass top and also a built in light unit that houses both a UVB tube and a bulb, but the unit is broken burn I don't know what exactly I'm looking for :whistling2: to search for it on google. :blush:


----------



## jepo55

hi here is a few pics of george my yemen chameleon he is around 18 months old


----------



## leighlian-x

Is it possible for my chameleon to overindulge?

I always put a fresh selection of food in a feeding cup in her enclosure and she eats for england. Everything she gets is gutloaded and dusted and I'm like woah man, how much do you eat!

She gets a selection of a few mealworms, locust and roaches.


----------



## chameleonkev

leighlian-x said:


> Is it possible for my chameleon to overindulge?
> 
> I always put a fresh selection of food in a feeding cup in her enclosure and she eats for england. Everything she gets is gutloaded and dusted and I'm like woah man, how much do you eat!
> 
> She gets a selection of a few mealworms, locust and roaches.


Yes, you want to make sure you don't over feed your Cham, is he/she an adult?


----------



## leighlian-x

chameleonkev said:


> Yes, you want to make sure you don't over feed your Cham, is he/she an adult?


I'd say she was juvenile, not sure of exact age 

Whats a good amount to limit her to?


----------



## Bradley

leighlian-x said:


> I'd say she was juvenile, not sure of exact age
> 
> Whats a good amount to limit her to?


With female from about six months of age I feed every other day. I would giver three or so adult locust or five or six crickets on feed days with dubias and worms here and there. This and lowering temps will help prevent unwanted clutches of infertile eggs.


----------



## chameleonkev

leighlian-x said:


> I'd say she was juvenile, not sure of exact age
> 
> Whats a good amount to limit her to?


it all depends on what feeders, the size of the feeders etc but i wouldnt worrie about it while their young they are big eaters while their young, when there adults i feed 4-5 times a week


----------



## leighlian-x

Bradley said:


> With female from about six months of age I feed every other day. I would giver three or so adult locust or five or six crickets on feed days with dubias and worms here and there. This and lowering temps will help prevent unwanted clutches of infertile eggs.





chameleonkev said:


> it all depends on what feeders, the size of the feeders etc but i wouldnt worrie about it while their young they are big eaters while their young, when there adults i feed 4-5 times a week


 
Okay so the food items I have available are:

Large locusts
Dubias (any sizes as I breed, tend to pick out ones that aren't bigger then the gap between her eyes, that old chesnut.)
Normal mealworms, not morios.

Every other day sounds a good idea to me.


----------



## Bradley

Try to limit the mealworms though. Morios are better for them.


----------



## leighlian-x

Thanks guys 

Here she is.. looking a bit odd coloured today

Edit: Picture troubles


----------



## tazjunky

Has anyone got one of the new Zoo Med Reptisun T5HO light units? 
Surrey pets have some good deals on the canopies at the minute and seriously thinking of ordering one to go on my new viv. Was thinking of getting the canopy but adding an Arcadia 12% tube. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Bradley

tazjunky said:


> Has anyone got one of the new Zoo Med Reptisun T5HO light units?
> Surrey pets have some good deals on the canopies at the minute and seriously thinking of ordering one to go on my new viv. Was thinking of getting the canopy but adding an Arcadia 12% tube.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I would get the canopy and go arcadia. I prefer arcadia but the canopy should be fine.


----------



## tazjunky

Yeah I was thinking the canopy must be ok for the arcadia tubes, haven't heard too much about the tubes so will be swerving them for now.

My new glass viv is 100x60x80cm, and I'm replacing the light unit and old mesh top ( there is a now a gap 8cm wide spanning the full length of the viv) so the plan is to fit some new mesh across the top and place a new light canopy and have enough space to mount some small low voltage halogen spots on top of the mesh as well. 

I'm going to split the viv into 2 sections so that I have 2 separate enclosures for my new Chams once I get them in may until hey are big enough to be rehoused in larger Reptibreeze cages.

What does everyone think would be the best way to deliver a photo gradient?

If I get a 34" T5 canopy then it will fill most of the available mesh space, it will be suspended by around 4-5 inches above the viv to allow the spots to sit on the mesh. 

On the flip side of at if I get the 22" canopy and place it over the split in the middle of the viv then each side will only receive 11" of UVB. 

Any input guys? I want to order the canopy and tube before Surrey pets no longer have an online shop.


----------



## tazjunky

Does anyone have a link to a decent mesh for viv building? I need some new screen for the top of my glass viv


----------



## MuJi

tazjunky said:


> Does anyone have a link to a decent mesh for viv building? I need some new screen for the top of my glass viv



If it helps, We make custom sized doors and panels, all we need are the exact dimensions :2thumb: we'll give you a quote.

Screen Enclosures | Chameleon World Muji


----------



## Donski

I am setting up a large Reptibreeze for my very first (Nosey Be) Cham and have been busy reading up threads, website etc. I am thinking I might line the inside of the RB as it will help stopping the misting system (Habbamist) soaking everything, also stop from ripped toe nails and also I want to eventually get another Ambilobe which will probably sit next to the first so will stop them seeing each other. I have ordered some Correx to do this. 

I am thinking maybe a tray for the RB to sit in or to fit inside the RB would be a good idea ? but haven't yet found something of a suitable size. Has anyone come up with a tray for the 46 x 46 Reptibreeze ? Also any tips for fastening up vines and climbing stuff?
Cheers
Don


----------



## tazjunky

Donski said:


> I am setting up a large Reptibreeze for my very first (Nosey Be) Cham and have been busy reading up threads, website etc. I am thinking I might line the inside of the RB as it will help stopping the misting system (Habbamist) soaking everything, also stop from ripped toe nails and also I want to eventually get another Ambilobe which will probably sit next to the first so will stop them seeing each other. I have ordered some Correx to do this.
> 
> I am thinking maybe a tray for the RB to sit in or to fit inside the RB would be a good idea ? but haven't yet found something of a suitable size. Has anyone come up with a tray for the 46 x 46 Reptibreeze ? Also any tips for fastening up vines and climbing stuff?
> Cheers
> Don



Check back on my posts on here a few pages back and you will see how to set it up when using the polycarbonate sheets (correx). Tbh you can buy that stuff cheaper at b&q cost me £25 in total to line the 3 sides. As for a tray, I didn't bother doing that. Once I had my sheets lining the inside of the viv, I siliconed the joints and along the base, I thin drilled some small holes in the white plastic base, 12 I think it was in total right in the centre of the base and placed a heavy plant over the centre to weigh it down and placed the Reptibreeze cage over a cheap ikea table that had the centre cut out and placed a bucket underneath to catch all the water from the misting a and emptied it every week. Job done. If you put a tray in it will collect water around/underneath it and you will probably end up with water leaking everywhere anyway.


----------



## Donski

Great thanks for that... bear in mind this thread is 587 pages long so I am trawling through it  so apologies if my questions have been asked previously. That kind of drainage wouldn't suit as I need the 2 RB's to sit on a solid surface.


----------



## MuJi

Donski said:


> I am setting up a large Reptibreeze for my very first (Nosey Be) Cham and have been busy reading up threads, website etc. I am thinking I might line the inside of the RB as it will help stopping the misting system (Habbamist) soaking everything, also stop from ripped toe nails and also I want to eventually get another Ambilobe which will probably sit next to the first so will stop them seeing each other. I have ordered some Correx to do this.
> 
> I am thinking maybe a tray for the RB to sit in or to fit inside the RB would be a good idea ? but haven't yet found something of a suitable size. Has anyone come up with a tray for the 46 x 46 Reptibreeze ? Also any tips for fastening up vines and climbing stuff?
> Cheers
> Don



We have drainage bases which will fit


----------



## tazjunky

Donski said:


> Great thanks for that... bear in mind this thread is 587 pages long so I am trawling through it  so apologies if my questions have been asked previously. That kind of drainage wouldn't suit as I need the 2 RB's to sit on a solid surface.


Iv attached the pics to my previous post so you can see how to attach vines and to see how I got my drainage : )


----------



## tazjunky

MuJi said:


> If it helps, We make custom sized doors and panels, all we need are the exact dimensions :2thumb: we'll give you a quote.
> 
> Screen Enclosures | Chameleon World Muji


Well the gap is 174mm wide by 1000mm long : ) 
Here's a pic below. I'm planning a slight sloping false bottom for drainage. Then splitting it into 2 halves using a sheet of polycarbonate. The false back is going and being replaced by stick on fake plants.


----------



## MuJi

tazjunky said:


> Well the gap is 174mm wide by 1000mm long : )
> Here's a pic below. I'm planning a slight sloping false bottom for drainage. Then splitting it into 2 halves using a sheet of polycarbonate. The false back is going and being replaced by stick on fake plants.
> 
> image


We'll work out a price for you.


----------



## tazjunky

MuJi said:


> We'll work out a price for you.


Thanks. Can you tell me how thick the profiling is so I can work out roughly how much mesh I'd have to place the uv tube on. Cheers


----------



## stalincat

Donski said:


> I am setting up a large Reptibreeze for my very first (Nosey Be) Cham and have been busy reading up threads, website etc. I am thinking I might line the inside of the RB as it will help stopping the misting system (Habbamist) soaking everything, also stop from ripped toe nails and also I want to eventually get another Ambilobe which will probably sit next to the first so will stop them seeing each other. I have ordered some Correx to do this.
> 
> I am thinking maybe a tray for the RB to sit in or to fit inside the RB would be a good idea ? but haven't yet found something of a suitable size. Has anyone come up with a tray for the 46 x 46 Reptibreeze ? Also any tips for fastening up vines and climbing stuff?
> Cheers
> Don



I have my vivs standing on top of garden trays. I drilled holes in them and through the table and fitted with silicone tubes. Cheap and easy


----------



## Donski

Crikey you Cham guys are ingenious . I might go with Muji as hopefully my first Cham will be from them  thanks guys i'll email you Muji ....
Don


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

MuJi said:


> We have drainage bases which will fit


I'm really sorry if this is a really stupid question, I've kind of avoided asking it cos I felt dumb :blush: but anyway, I've got one of your cages with the drainage base, fabulous cage, can't rate it highly enough, dream to put together, my Cham loves it

The only query I have is.....how do you drain the drainage base ?

The way it's shaped all the water tootles down into the centre.....and not all over my desk, carpet....shoes.... which is a vast improvement on the flexarium don't get me wrong....but I can't help thinking, as I painstakingly mop out the centre 'well' that I'm missing something. Am I supposed to fit a drain ? :whistling2:

Like I say, love the cage...I just feel like I'm missing a trick somewhere :lol2:

Heather


----------



## kopstar

heatherjhenshaw said:


> I'm really sorry if this is a really stupid question, I've kind of avoided asking it cos I felt dumb :blush: but anyway, I've got one of your cages with the drainage base, fabulous cage, can't rate it highly enough, dream to put together, my Cham loves it
> 
> The only query I have is.....how do you drain the drainage base ?
> 
> The way it's shaped all the water tootles down into the centre.....and not all over my desk, carpet....shoes.... which is a vast improvement on the flexarium don't get me wrong....but I can't help thinking, as I painstakingly mop out the centre 'well' that I'm missing something. Am I supposed to fit a drain ? :whistling2:
> 
> Like I say, love the cage...I just feel like I'm missing a trick somewhere :lol2:
> 
> Heather


Having not seen it I'm guessing you have to drill a hole so water drains out into some sort of receptacle underneath. You could probably add a sink basin type waste/plug hole.

I'm sure MuJi will clarify.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

kopstar said:


> Having not seen it I'm guessing you have to drill a hole so water drains out into some sort of receptacle underneath. You could probably add a sink basin type waste/plug hole.
> 
> I'm sure MuJi will clarify.


: victory: I hope so, with a misting system it's a lot of water to mop :lol2:, not to mention his dripper.....I keep thinking 'there has to be an easier way'


----------



## Donski

I'd be interested to hear how they drain too. From the photos there is a central plug opening, does this drain into an integral chamber? or do you need to customise it to drain into an external receptical?
Don


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Donski said:


> I'd be interested to hear how they drain too. From the photos there is a central plug opening, does this drain into an integral chamber? or do you need to customise it to drain into an external receptical?
> Don


Well oddly enough I was looking at the pics last night and mine doesn't have the central plug opening, so I'm wondering if I've been REALLY thick and I'm supposed to fit one, or I've got a dud. Mine is just solid plastic, in my defence it's my first and only Cham :lol2:


----------



## chameleonkev

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Well oddly enough I was looking at the pics last night and mine doesn't have the central plug opening, so I'm wondering if I've been REALLY thick and I'm supposed to fit one, or I've got a dud. Mine is just solid plastic, in my defence it's my first and only Cham :lol2:


Thats how they come, You drill the hole out yourself


----------



## chameleonkev

Donski said:


> I'd be interested to hear how they drain too. From the photos there is a central plug opening, does this drain into an integral chamber? or do you need to customise it to drain into an external receptical?
> Don


They work just like a shower tray, the water runs out the middle at the bottom into what ever you put underneath it


----------



## MuJi

We don't drill the hole out as it allows for the base to be used as a docking station or if you wanted to use substrate 
You will have to drill the holes yourself. Any questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Ah ok, so assuming I don't want to use substrate and I do want it to drain, what do I drill it with and fit it with. I have a drill but it only has small drill bits. Is there some fancy gadget I need, do I need pipe? 

Keep in mind you are talking to a DIY idiot here  I need step by step instructions :lol2:


----------



## Chameleoco

some one is getting orange eyes:2thumb:


----------



## MuJi

kopstar said:


> Having not seen it I'm guessing you have to drill a hole so water drains out into some sort of receptacle underneath. You could probably add a sink basin type waste/plug hole.
> 
> I'm sure MuJi will clarify.


Ok guys / Heather

I have quickly mocked up a base to show how they basically work. 
Just imagine that the beech support here is the table top you are sitting enclosure on.
You will need to drill a 44mm hole (using a hole saw) in the base and table top that enclosure is standing on.
You will then need to silicone drainage waste in from the top to ensure water tight seal. (this is supplied with base)
Then hand tighten nut from below. This will pull everything into place and allow a secure fitting for the base.
You can drain into a suitable container below or a trap can be fitted also if needed and they can be run in series if using many vivs.
Hope this helps Julian


----------



## MuJi

Here are some more ideas if using in series using standard waste pipe 

All your drainage worries over!!


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Great instructions  does the drain fitting usually come with the tray, cos is my case ..... It didn't .... Which is what's thrown me off probably :lol2: but there was a bit of a muddle & rush over it all


----------



## MuJi

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Great instructions  does the drain fitting usually come with the tray, cos is my case ..... It didn't .... Which is what's thrown me off probably :lol2: but there was a bit of a muddle & rush over it all


Yes Heather they do come with the plugs, if u pm us your address I will pop one in the post to u.


----------



## kato

*Warts and All*

Here are my new Warty Chameleon's that came back from Germany with me at the beginning of the Month:














































I cannot believe how much these little beauties eat.:gasp:


----------



## Bradley

They look great! Much better than the wc imports that come in.


----------



## kato

Bradley said:


> They look great! Much better than the wc imports that come in.


I know. Not something that I have kept before. If I can I will try one clutch and see how I get on, just to say that I have done it.


----------



## pippin9050

stunning! never heard of that common name before!
whats the scientific name?


----------



## kato

pippin9050 said:


> stunning! never heard of that common name before!
> whats the scientific name?


Furcifer verrucosus.

AKA Spiny Chameleon or Warty Chameleon.


----------



## MuJi

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ugandan-chameleon-import-uk.html#post11085742


----------



## MuJi

the boys at play.......


----------



## Bradley

MuJi said:


> the boys at play.......
> View attachment 79094


What two are these?


----------



## Chameleoco

red bars:gasp:


----------



## kopstar

Chameleoco said:


> red bars:gasp:


Crackers them.


----------



## jojothefirst

kato said:


> Here are my new Warty Chameleon's that came back from Germany with me at the beginning of the Month:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I cannot believe how much these little beauties eat.:gasp:


Very nice : victory:


----------



## Bradley

Who has been watching Easter eggs live? They had monkfield nutritionnon there which is probably the biggest Yemen breeder in the country. Probably some of the yemens on here were bred by them!


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Bradley said:


> Who has been watching Easter eggs live? They had monkfield nutritionnon there which is probably the biggest Yemen breeder in the country. Probably some of the yemens on here were bred by them!


I don't rate monkfield but that another story. I didn't like the way he handled that female Yemen if I'm honest either :/


----------



## Bradley

XtremeReptiles said:


> I don't rate monkfield but that another story. I didn't like the way he handled that female Yemen if I'm honest either :/


I is a shame but in reality that's what big scale breeders are like. That is much better than some. At least they were all kept seperate in good size screen cages.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Bradley said:


> I is a shame but in reality that's what big scale breeders are like. That is much better than some. At least they were all kept seperate in good size screen cages.


Very true but he could have at least handled her better rather than just grabbing, in any sort of situation no one should grab a Cham like that especially then just putting her straight in witha male straight after! It must be very stressful for her :/


----------



## chameleonkev

We're back up and running then, what the hell happend?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

chameleonkev said:


> We're back up and running then, what the hell happend?


God knows, but Cham forums was fine for the few days RFUK was down


----------



## Bradley

Somebody tied to bring the sight down and succeeded. The admin team have now spent a lot of time and money increasing security so something like this doesn't happen again.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Bradley said:


> Somebody tied to bring the sight down and succeeded. The admin team have now spent a lot of time and money increasing security so something like this doesn't happen again.


In that case well done to the team! Also does anyone know anyone that is breeding a good line of faly's? I'm looking for one especially with a clear blue and a nice red rain!


----------



## Bradley

XtremeReptiles said:


> In that case well done to the team! Also does anyone know anyone that is breeding a good line of faly's? I'm looking for one especially with a clear blue and a nice red rain!


Best option would be one from Hamm. Not sure of anyone over here breeding them.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Bradley said:


> Best option would be one from Hamm. Not sure of anyone over here breeding them.


Not going Germany anytime soon and I don't trust paying breeders over seas unless I know someone that has purchase from them before. What happened to mark bentons trio?


----------



## Bradley

XtremeReptiles said:


> Not going Germany anytime soon and I don't trust paying breeders over seas unless I know someone that has purchase from them before. What happened to mark bentons trio?


I thought Kev had them? otherwise I am not sure. Renate Clarkson has some nice animals and I think Jamie at chameleoco has got some from her. I would speak to Jamie or Julian as they could always bring stuff back.


----------



## Bradley

A few pictures of my male and how he is getting on. Sowing better colour everyday!


----------



## Craig050581

My boy Leo tucking himself in for bed!


----------



## ryzi retic

Is that a red bar Craig??


----------



## Craig050581

Nope a blue pal.


----------



## Craig050581

This is him in the day!


----------



## ryzi retic

Me too


----------



## XtremeReptiles

ryzi retic said:


> Me too image


What locale is he?


----------



## ryzi retic

Blue bar ambilobe


----------



## XtremeReptiles

ryzi retic said:


> Blue bar ambilobe


Who bred him?


----------



## ryzi retic

I'm not sure i bought him a few years ago from my local reptile shop who said he was a sambava but since then I have been told he is Definatly a blue bar ambilobe. I tried finding the breeder but the shop owner was an idiot.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

ryzi retic said:


> I'm not sure i bought him a few years ago from my local reptile shop who said he was a sambava but since then I have been told he is Definatly a blue bar ambilobe. I tried finding the breeder but the shop owner was an idiot.


Yes as he doesn't look like a pure blue bar ambilobe although he looks like to have that in him. I'm thinking he may be a cross with an ambanja. Either way mate he is a very nice Cham


----------



## ryzi retic

I would love to know exactly what he is but suppose I will never know now. Yeah he is stunning and was my first Cham


----------



## XtremeReptiles

ryzi retic said:


> I would love to know exactly what he is but suppose I will never know now. Yeah he is stunning and was my first Cham


Exactly mate you can have a guess but without the knowing the parents you don't have any real chance of knowing!


----------



## chameleonkev

ryzi retic said:


> Me too image


He's a bb ambilobe mate no question and i forgot to say congratulations on getting married


----------



## XtremeReptiles

chameleonkev said:


> He's a bb ambilobe mate no question and i forgot to say congratulations on getting married


I struggled to see the y bar other than that he looks bb ambilobe


----------



## ryzi retic

Thanks kev !! Had a really good day. We had the whole day filmed and even included the chameleons it it lol


----------



## Bradley

Do not think Mario appreciated his picture being taken! Just coming upto 6 months now


----------



## Neoki

Baby Ambilobe


----------



## ryzi retic

Hi guys was wondering what the beat material is to use to cover the back and sides of my reptibreeze enclosure?


----------



## ryzi retic

Best material!!


----------



## pippin9050

I've been told shower curtains work well!


----------



## ryzi retic

I'm going to buy a drainage system from muji to help when misting. If I put the sides on it will help with humidity wouldn't it?


----------



## chameleonkev

ryzi retic said:


> I'm going to buy a drainage system from muji to help when misting. If I put the sides on it will help with humidity wouldn't it?


Yes it will help, use live plants and you will be fine


----------



## ryzi retic

What material would you use on the back and sides kev?


----------



## chameleonkev

ryzi retic said:


> What material would you use on the back and sides kev?


I've used white coveing in the past or any white plastic board, I prefer white plastic as it makes the Viv alot brighter inside


----------



## ryzi retic

Cool I will go and have a look down b&q In a mo. that will also help keep the ambient air temp up won't it?


----------



## stalincat

The funky lady today. 
I had the male out and she saw him. Seems he doesn't impress her anymore, she was all receptive just a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Richmatty11

Hi people

Im just brought a home for my future panther cham. Registered on here just thought id say hello. Ive set my heart on a chameleoco or muji cham as they cearly are best in uk
It will add to my collecton of herman tort, marine fish, 2 beagles and soon to have 3 chickens.

So hello everyone 
X
Matty


----------



## Bradley

Hi! Both muji and chameleoco are great breeders! What setup have you got?


----------



## MuJi

S.W.A.R.E - Home

*We're going to be here on sunday*:2thumb: 

We'll have our enclosures available on the day Screen Enclosures | Chameleon World Muji

*And* Sticky Tongue Farms | Chameleon World Muji 
(At the minute we only have Miner-All indoor)


Looking forward to this show it's going to be a blinder!!


----------



## tazjunky

Just ordered a screen top from Muji for my new glass viv. Fits like a glove.
Definitely the best quality screen panels and great price. Big thanks to Julian for making this. Really quick delivery too. :notworthy:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

MuJi said:


> Yes Heather they do come with the plugs, if u pm us your address I will pop one in the post to u.


Plug now fitted and its working an absolute treat  no more mopping out a million times. Brilliant


----------



## cushy1111

thanks guys for help on the flys


----------



## Chameleoco

final touch ups done that is me cured for now :lol2:


----------



## Bradley

Someone didn't want to be cleaned out!


----------



## kato

*Shrek*

This is my boy Shrek that I bred a couple years a go. He got grumpy last night as he had already had his full quota of food for the day,


----------



## abigailknott

*Female Yemen*

I really need some help iding my new yemen female never seen anything like her can someone help please  https://www.facebook.com/abi.knott....06170115.15354.100004455578197&type=1&theater


----------



## Boa barn

Hello all.. I am setting up my Reptibreeze for my baby Panther arriving shortly. I've bought some Correx  sheet to line the sides but have read conflicting opinions about putting it on the inside or the outside. What is your take on this ? 

Some say that on the inside it keeps water inside the tray and stops the walls being used for climbing preventing ripped toe nails. 
Others say that it's ok for them to use the mesh to climb on?

Are ripped nails really a major issue with reptibreeze?

many thanks
Don


----------



## tazjunky

Boa barn said:


> Hello all.. I am setting up my Reptibreeze for my baby Panther arriving shortly. I've bought some Correx  sheet to line the sides but have read conflicting opinions about putting it on the inside or the outside. What is your take on this ?
> 
> Some say that on the inside it keeps water inside the tray and stops the walls being used for climbing preventing ripped toe nails.
> Others say that it's ok for them to use the mesh to climb on?
> 
> Are ripped nails really a major issue with reptibreeze?
> 
> many thanks
> Don


I put mine in the inside and siliconed the joints and around the base to keep all the water in. I then bought some plastic green fencing from wilkos for £5 and put that up against the correx. That way they still have something to climb on. But tbh if you have 1 big central plant, you can add loads of vines to it and canes so you don't need the sides of the viv. It's all down to personal personal preference. Personally I don't see the point of putting the correx on the outside though.


----------



## Bradley

I put it on the oustide as I like the mesh to attach things to. My female doesnt climb the mesh but my male does so I may try it inside for him. Inside will keep more water in.


----------



## chameleonkev

Hi people, just a warning to anyone who try's to sell chameleons any time soon I've been getting message after message from a complete time waster who all of a sudden backs out a day before collecting, am I allowed to name and shame on here or not?


----------



## Bradley

:bash:


chameleonkev said:


> Hi people, just a warning to anyone who try's to sell chameleons any time soon I've been getting message after message from a complete time waster who all of a sudden backs out a day before collecting, am I allowed to name and shame on here or not?


Don't think you can. Think you would have to pm the name to anyone who wants to know.


----------



## StevenM31

I'm sorry who are you implying this too? Who said last minute after saying you we're going to keep the falys to one side but all of a sudden the female has a bad burn on her belly and "I wouldn't miss out on much" so then your mate has them.....so then decide to take the masaolas and mitsios but all of a sudden the masaola female has a swollen mouth which is from a feeder or possible mouth rot......coincidence? Probably not....how often do you check these chameleons to not notice the "bad burn" and "mouth rot or feeder bite"...... Total utter bulls**t if you ask me, none of your ads stated the "bad burn" or "mouth rot/feeder bite"............avoid like the plague people


----------



## chameleonkev

StevenM31 said:


> I'm sorry who are you implying this too? Who said last minute after saying you we're going to keep the falys to one side but all of a sudden the female has a bad burn on her belly and "I wouldn't miss out on much" so then your mate has them.....so then decide to take the masaolas and mitsios but all of a sudden the masaola female has a swollen mouth which is from a feeder or possible mouth rot......coincidence? Probably not....how often do you check these chameleons to not notice the "bad burn" and "mouth rot or feeder bite"...... Total utter bulls**t if you ask me, none of your ads stated the "bad burn" or "mouth rot/feeder bite"............avoid like the plague people


I'm sorry, when have I mentioned you? You wernt the person I had in mind actually, all my chameleons have been perfect, I just decided to sell them to good breeders who i have meet in the past rather than sombody I havnt meet
I think you best go back to talk to your daddy before you say more and look like more of a idiot that you already do, you were not mentioned at all and in blurting out like this your basically implying that you have been wasteing my time else why would you even think it to be you? You never gave a deposit or finalised a agreement or arrenged to collect tommorow 
I have helped many people with their chameleons on this forum and have always gave helpful advise and I'm 100% confident that people would agree with that, you can look back threw my many pictures to see that all of my chameleons have been up to the highest of standards, I'm simply selling a few so that I can spend more time with my one year old son, I'm not going to get in a childish argument with sombody I've never meet as I'm better than that and I suggest you may want to do the same if you want all these helpful keepers on here to take you in any way seriously, if we have a problem we take it up with the mods, but in order to do that their has to be a actual wrong doing on sombody else's doing, not your own


----------



## chameleonkev

And also to prove that my chameleons are completely out of this world if anyone would like me to I will get Harry's details and user name who brought the faly, thank you Harry he's also txt and is very happy and also paullieturbo is collecting the masoala Saturday who I'm sure will be more than happy enought to comment on how happy he will be with them after he collects and he will also have a trio of masoala so he will have some amazing masoala next year for all you lucky people :2thumb:


----------



## StevenM31

Exactly what you put states that you were never gonna sell them to just "anybody" or anybody in which "you never met" so looks like we were never gonna get them then and you were going to waste our time because you want them to go to people you know, we'll what a waste of time putting ads on here and preloved then....why didn't u just contact a few people you know and tell them privately rather than post ads for them with what I would describe as "poor" descriptions not describing the "bad belly burns" and ",Luther bit or mouth rot", I would say that the ads were "misleading" then don't you think? Or was it just me that you told that one had belly burns and the other mouth bite/rot? Probably because your just a time waster to people who were deadly serious in buying these but I see you wasted my time


----------



## StevenM31

chameleonkev said:


> And also to prove that my chameleons are completely out of this world if anyone would like me to I will get Harry's details and user name who brought the faly,


So if they're out of this world as you put it then you call a female faly with a bad belly burn "out of this world" ? No I call it mistreated to get a bad burn because it probably hasn't been looked after, oh and someone is buying the masaolas I was interested on Saturday? What happened to the swelling mouth? Suddenly disappeared has it? Or did she swell it up to trick you but suddenly gone down now? Guess so


----------



## XtremeReptiles

StevenM31 said:


> So if they're out of this world as you put it then you call a female faly with a bad belly burn "out of this world" ? No I call it mistreated to get a bad burn because it probably hasn't been looked after, oh and someone is buying the masaolas I was interested on Saturday? What happened to the swelling mouth? Suddenly disappeared has it? Or did she swell it up to trick you but suddenly gone down now? Guess so


I'm happy Kev didn't sell to somebody like you! Your attitude stinks mate I know I won't be selling to anyone with kind of take on things in the future!


----------



## kopstar

It pays to keep this stuff offline and private guys.


----------



## StevenM31

XtremeReptiles said:


> I'm happy Kev didn't sell to somebody like you! Your attitude stinks mate I know I won't be selling to anyone with kind of take on things in the future!



Someone like me.... Hmm sorry but I'm not the ones hat made excuse after excuse to not sell them..... One day they were all perfect an everything then the female faly got a bad belly burn all of a sudden.....then the female masaolas has a swollen mouth.... Oh and if I would of took the mitsios guaranted there will be something wrong with them....total and utter time waster.....if you wanted to sell them to "people you know" don't post public ads where everyone can see and just contact them privately in my opinion rather than make every excuse under the sun......glad I didn't get any of them....neglect if you ask me for one to have a bad belly burn and other swollen mouth in the space of 48 hours of contacting him


----------



## XtremeReptiles

StevenM31 said:


> Someone like me.... Hmm sorry but I'm not the ones hat made excuse after excuse to not sell them..... One day they were all perfect an everything then the female faly got a bad belly burn all of a sudden.....then the female masaolas has a swollen mouth.... Oh and if I would of took the mitsios guaranted there will be something wrong with them....total and utter time waster.....if you wanted to sell them to "people you know" don't post public ads where everyone can see and just contact them privately in my opinion rather than make every excuse under the sun......glad I didn't get any of them....neglect if you ask me for one to have a bad belly burn and other swollen mouth in the space of 48 hours of contacting him


Did he say that or did you see it in pics? Either way you have reacted badly and your attitude is wrong because of it.


----------



## StevenM31

All of this has been told to me in PM, he said it was fine to come get the falys and mitsios, but then next day I get a message aying he has sold the falys (thanks for keeping for me to pick up) and then. I got a message saying "I didn't miss out on much as she had a bad belly burn anyway" we'll I think that should of been said in the ads? So then was thinking o taking the masaolas and mitsios, and I got a message tonight saying that "the masaola female has a feeder bit on her lip or suspected mouth rot so he doesn't want to let them go anymore until she is better" so what the hell? They were fine apparently like 2-4 days ago and when I arranged to come down this Saturday for them all of this has happened? No it's just damn excuse after another and wasting my time, not me wasting his!!!, I never react like this normally to anything but sometimes enough is enough when it comes down to something like this


----------



## chameleonkev

kopstar said:


> It pays to keep this stuff offline and private guys.


I've never attempted to single this person out, I don't no this person and never taken a deposit of them so for them to react like this only says that he must feal like he was wasting my time
All this was somebody agreed to pay a deposit and didnt do so but insisted he did via PayPal and started to get quite nasty about the situation so I wanted to no if I was able to tell people about this to prevent it happening to anyone else
I'm glad other people see that I've only explained the situation and attempted to solve it, some people just have bad attitudes
I'm trying to find good homes for my chameleons as i dont really want to sell them witch I do feel as if I'm doing well
Always remember the person selling can refuse sale for any reason, if they feal they will not get the best possible care they don't have to sell them
But for this reason I won't say any more and atempt to let the situation blow over
Sorry to everyone for the completely pointless situation


----------



## StevenM31

Whatever, dont care as I can't be bothered dealing with someone like this anyway, can put them where the sun don't shine for all I care anymore


----------



## Iwantone

Going back to the corratherm I use mine on the inside but I would definitely recommend using some kind of aquarium silicon to seal the edges because I found that crickets sometimes can escape and get inside it.


----------



## Ribbens

I'm interested too in whether people have had problems with ripped toenails due to the reptibreeze mesh?


----------



## Chameleoco

Hi guys for all enquiries with regards to Ambilobe young ones, we will be offering males and females at 12 weeks old, in mid june from 3 wc females.
These will be brand new fresh lines to the UK perfect for breeding projects.
Both males and females are £160 each.
Also we will be able to offer the ankaramy locale these are the same age and price.
Message me for me details
Cheers
Jamie


----------



## MuJi

Good work Jamie...will b great to c some new fresh happy snappers:2thumb:


----------



## jojothefirst

I have decided to see if there is anyone interested in my Adult female Elliot chameleon.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-elliot-chameleon-trioceros.html#post11140500


----------



## leighlian-x

My panther girly. Shes showing more and more colour. When shes happy she goes bright pale orange/salmon coloured with very faint blues..


----------



## Daweso

I've been thinking about getting a Chameleon for some time now, and I was beginning to wonder how 'interactive' Chameleons were; do they enjoy being handled, or does it stress them out?


----------



## leighlian-x

Daweso said:


> I've been thinking about getting a Chameleon for some time now, and I was beginning to wonder how 'interactive' Chameleons were; do they enjoy being handled, or does it stress them out?


Mine tends to come out whenever I open the door and is happy to amble about on me, however I don't reccommend a cham for a ''handling'' pet. They can be very fragile and get stressed easy, and most of them are grumpy when you try to mess with them anyways.


----------



## Boa barn

Leighlian, she's the prettiest girl Panther I've seen, beautiful subtle colours.


----------



## Richmatty11

So sorting out the habitat for my future panther cham. Recieved all my goodies from net (habistat,heater guard,75w lamp, uvb tube, vines.)
Ive got a vivexoctic viva yeh i no a viv but ive put 9 35mm vent to each side panel and 4 60mm vent on back and 4 60mm vent on top. Just waiting for sealent to dry and air out now. Got the heat lamp on it to get it dry faster.


----------



## Bradley

Richmatty11 said:


> So sorting out the habitat for my future panther cham. Recieved all my goodies from net (habistat,heater guard,75w lamp, uvb tube, vines.)
> Ive got a vivexoctic viva yeh i no a viv but ive put 9 35mm vent to each side panel and 4 60mm vent on back and 4 60mm vent on top. Just waiting for sealent to dry and air out now. Got the heat lamp on it to get it dry faster.


What uv did you get? You need at least a 10.0 but arcadia T5 is better.


----------



## Richmatty11

Got arcadia desert 10.0 18" 15w


----------



## Richmatty11

Richmatty11 said:


> Got arcadia desert 10.0 18" 15w


Its a t8 tube


----------



## Bradley

That will be fine. Just remember to replace every 9 months.


----------



## leighlian-x

Boa barn said:


> Leighlian, she's the prettiest girl Panther I've seen, beautiful subtle colours.


Thank you :flrt:


----------



## tazjunky

Richmatty11 said:


> So sorting out the habitat for my future panther cham. Recieved all my goodies from net (habistat,heater guard,75w lamp, uvb tube, vines.)
> Ive got a vivexoctic viva yeh i no a viv but ive put 9 35mm vent to each side panel and 4 60mm vent on back and 4 60mm vent on top. Just waiting for sealent to dry and air out now. Got the heat lamp on it to get it dry faster.


If you have the Viv exotic Viva (chameleon viv?) then you don't need the 10% uv tube as you will be mounting it on the inside right? You only 10%+ tubes when your placing on top of mesh. If its inside the viv then you only need the 5%.


----------



## Bradley

10.0 inside and out is its a T8 tube but T5 6% inside and 12% outside.


----------



## tazjunky

Bradley said:


> 10.0 inside and out is its a T8 tube but T5 6% inside and 12% outside.


If never heard of anyone putting a 10% inside a viv regardless of whether its t8 or not. 10% is far too strong to be inside a viv for a Chameleon IMO.


----------



## Bradley

If the cage is 4 feet high it is no problem. My local shop and others advise it. They really do not give out as much uv as we think. The T5 bulbs would be too strong though.

A 6% T5 would give out a lot more uv than a 10.0 bulb T8


----------



## tazjunky

Its a viv exotic viva viv so it's only 3ft high max if its the arboreal one. : )


----------



## Richmatty11

Just looked at packed its a 6.0%


----------



## tazjunky

Richmatty11 said:


> Just looked at packed its a 6.0%


Have you got the new chameleon viv? Or is it a low viv?


----------



## Richmatty11

New one ive added 28 more vents tho


----------



## Bradley

The chameleon one is four feet isn't it? The 6% should be fine.


----------



## tazjunky

All the arboreal vivs are 3ft high


----------



## Richmatty11

Yeh its 3ft high 915mm


----------



## Bradley

A 10.0 would have still been fine as at 36 inches high arcadia recommends the 12% T5.


----------



## tazjunky

6% is perfect for that height if its inside the viv. :2thumb:


----------



## tazjunky

Bradley said:


> A 10.0 would have still been fine as at 36 inches high arcadia recommends the 12% T5.


12% would be over kill IMO as the viv is only 3ft high, 49cm deep and 55cm wide. 

A 2x2x4ft viv would be ok as you would get a good photo gradient but in the smaller viv it wouldn't leave the cham with much space to hide. Even through mesh the 12% whack out high levels of UVB.


----------



## Richmatty11

Well i plan moving to a muji screen encloserin a years time had to get wood tjust for missus as she worried bugs will get out but when it starts getting warped ill be like im getting a screen one with drainage all apart of the plan


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

My first baby panther 
Hatched yesterday 









More are coming too 

Thanks guys


----------



## Bradley

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> My first baby panther
> Hatched yesterday
> image
> 
> More are coming too
> 
> Thanks guys


Very nice! What locale and what are the parents origins?


----------



## jojothefirst

Not sure if these links work but here are some pics of my new Bradypodion's

B.Thamnobate
Mobile Photobucket

http://m253.photobucket.com/albumvi...ZMHtp30dJGtZ98PCnSIuaXrduCHiI54zAda0ajIZ0+oA=

B.setaroi
http://m253.photobucket.com/albumvi...ZMHtp30dJGtZ98PCnSIuaXrduCHiI54zAda0ajIZ0+oA=
Just need girlfriends for both now.

Joel.


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Bradley said:


> Very nice! What locale and what are the parents origins?


Hi Bradley 
The locale is ambilobe
And I picked from the best lines in the country at the time. 
male and female from chameleoco( jaws ) and a male n female from chameleon world( bojo ) mated to each other. 

Thanks mark


----------



## Richmatty11

So started the viv more vents to go in. Got a branch and all plants coming tomorrow got the habistat on the side with the temp prob poking in fron the back


----------



## Bradley

Is this the actual chameleon viv or just one of their arboreal ones? The chameleon ones come with a place to put the basking bulb outside the cage which is a much better option.


----------



## tazjunky

Looks to be just the arboreal viv as it doesn't have the long silver vents in the back that the chameleon one has.


----------



## Richmatty11

Not a chameleon viv just the aboreal one. long story but i didnt want to spend £40 to ship item back to compant to have to pay shipping again. Its only lasting a year them im getting obe from muji the screen one. This was just to keep gf happy and when it gets warped ill be like i want one that wont warp....


----------



## Richmatty11

It still has long vent in back you just cant see them two at top one at bottom


----------



## tazjunky

Richmatty11 said:


> Not a chameleon viv just the aboreal one. long story but i didnt want to spend £40 to ship item back to compant to have to pay shipping again. Its only lasting a year them im getting obe from muji the screen one. This was just to keep gf happy and when it gets warped ill be like i want one that wont warp....


Ideal as a stop gap, it should hold the heat well, you will deffo need the stat with the bulb being inside. Did you hear anything back about the Chams? : )


----------



## tazjunky

Richmatty11 said:


> It still has long vent in back you just cant see them two at top one at bottom


I probably wouldn't put any more vents in then. Those new vivs have quite good ventilation in anyway : )


----------



## Richmatty11

Yes put deposit down on one. Looked at pics and wow. I cant wait


----------



## tazjunky

Richmatty11 said:


> Yes put deposit down on one. Looked at pics and wow. I cant wait


Stunning right? : )


----------



## kelv1892

Yeap mate im pretty sure Chameleons normally have 4 feet :lol2: 
Soz couldnt resist!!



Bradley said:


> The chameleon one is four feet isn't it? The 6% should be fine.


----------



## Chameleoco

may be of some interest for you guys,:2thumb:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...954411-f1-new-lines-wc-damm.html#post11147589


----------



## Chameleoco

its been a while since we have seen a Sambava on here so here you go guys:2thumb:


----------



## ryzi retic

Love this locale!!!


----------



## Reptile Stef

Very nice don't really see a lot them


----------



## Richmatty11

Chameleon world help please

Now before u step into the world of chameleon ive a couple of questions for my ambilobe pantger

1. Which calcuim dust is best
2.with regards to food is there any that are a must and any that are more of an occasional treat.
3. I live next to a fishing shop so can eaisly get maggots can i make them into flys and feed him them do i just let flys loose into the viv.
4.is there poo easy to clean.

Any help would be nice cheers


----------



## Bradley

Richmatty11 said:


> Chameleon world help please
> 
> Now before u step into the world of chameleon ive a couple of questions for my ambilobe pantger
> 
> 1. Which calcuim dust is best
> You need three different calcium dusts. i have found zoomed ones to be the best. You need:
> - Pure calcium to be used at every feeding
> - Calcium with D3 for twice a months
> - A multivitamin with no D3 for use twice a month
> 2.with regards to food is there any that are a must and any that are more of an occasional treat.
> Most people use crickets or locust as a staple food for their chameleons. Variety is key though and a mixture of cockroaches and various worms are a good idea to add to the diet. A chameleon will easily get bored eating one food. I personally have three staple foods that I switch around at each feed.
> 3. I live next to a fishing shop so can eaisly get maggots can i make them into flys and feed him them do i just let flys loose into the viv.
> Flies are a great feeder but should not be feed in high amounts. They offer a great hunting experience for the chameleon and are great for problem feeders. You just let them out in the viv. you will find a few will escape though.
> 4.is there poo easy to clean.
> Their poo is easy to clean. I take out poo every day and fully disinfect the bottom of my reptibreeze cages onnce a week with F10
> 
> Any help would be nice cheers


Answers in red :2thumb:


----------



## kjsherwin

Bexzini said:


> I tried but the pic bloated up to about 20 times the size and didnt think a photo of that size would be much appreciated
> 
> Whats everyones chameleons names? I realise this makes no grammatical sense but you catch my drift lol! Mine is called Dylan


My Ambilobe male is called Charles, female Camilla and my Nosy Be's are Henry and Ann, im getting a Ankaramy pair i plan to call Victoria and Albert!

kj


----------



## Richmatty11

This is my viv so far what do you think


----------



## Bradley

Richmatty11 said:


> This is my viv so far what do you think
> 
> 
> image


It looks good. Few things I would change though. I would certainly add a reflector to you uv bulb otherwise you are wasting more than half the uv.

I would also position the heat bulb so that it is not touching the guard and pointing straight down.

A live plant would also help a lot with humidity and adding more climbing areas.


----------



## Richmatty11

Yh im getting a reflector when my local shop get it in stock there is a real plant runni g through middle sheffla umbrella plant. Just installed clip to lamp now so it hang 1 1/2 inch above bottom of cage.


----------



## kopstar

Richmatty11 said:


> Yh im getting a reflector when my local shop get it in stock there is a real plant runni g through middle sheffla umbrella plant. Just installed clip to lamp now so it hang 1 1/2 inch above bottom of cage.


How are you going to collect the water from spray/mist and dripper?


----------



## Richmatty11

Was thinking putting a gardening tray in with puppy dog pads in to sock up excess


----------



## MuJi

Richmatty11 said:


> Was thinking putting a gardening tray in with puppy dog pads in to sock up excess











You could use these


----------



## Richmatty11

Muji i cant get on your website just says forbidden


----------



## MuJi

Richmatty11 said:


> Muji i cant get on your website just says forbidden


It appears it's been attacked by a virus!!! We'll hopefully have it up and running soon.
Sorry for any inconvenience caused 

Any questions please email, pm and phone us on 07890960405 or 07807261569


----------



## nads

Midge:flrt:





Really need to get him a girlfriend:mf_dribble:


----------



## leighlian-x

nads said:


> Midge:flrt:
> 
> [URL="http://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g406/nads13/RSCN5955_zps311ada29.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g406/nads13/RSCN5970_zps7c86fa48.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Really need to get him a girlfriend:mf_dribble:


You'll have to excuse if this is a stupid question, what locale is he?


----------



## Bradley

Few pictures of my cages. Moved my male ambilobe from muji into his adult cage


----------



## MuJi

leighlian-x said:


> You'll have to excuse if this is a stupid question, what locale is he?


He's a Nosy Faly, and it isn't a stupid question.


----------



## jojothefirst

nads said:


> Midge:flrt:
> 
> [URL=http://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g406/nads13/RSCN5955_zps311ada29.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g406/nads13/RSCN5970_zps7c86fa48.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Really need to get him a girlfriend:mf_dribble:


He's really nice. Have you got any more pics of him?
I'm looking at getting some nosy faly from holland/Germany in June or September if I can get the money together . Already have set ups for them.


----------



## ryzi retic

Hi guys after a bit if advice.
I have done a lot of research and spoken to a few people and I'm attempting to breed my chams at the mo for the first time, I am introducing the female into the males enclosure she is looking the nice peachy receptive colours and the male is looking stunning with his beard out but he just sits there and bops his head but doesn't seem to want to go after her. So they just sit in the enclosure together and stare at one another. 

Is there anything I can do do help anything or is my male just not interested ??
Thanks


----------



## Bradley

ryzi retic said:


> Hi guys after a bit if advice.
> I have done a lot of research and spoken to a few people and I'm attempting to breed my chams at the mo for the first time, I am introducing the female into the males enclosure she is looking the nice peachy receptive colours and the male is looking stunning with his beard out but he just sits there and bops his head but doesn't seem to want to go after her. So they just sit in the enclosure together and stare at one another.
> 
> Is there anything I can do do help anything or is my male just not interested ??
> Thanks


Try placing hm in her cage. I do that and they usually breed straight away.


----------



## ryzi retic

ok cool thanks bradley will try it and se how i get on. 
fingers crossed


----------



## Bradley

ryzi retic said:


> ok cool thanks bradley will try it and se how i get on.
> fingers crossed


Let me know how it goes.


----------



## ryzi retic

Na still nothing mate, he almost seems afraid if her. Big bops his head like crazy,


----------



## tazjunky

Has he mated with a female before? Maybe he just has first time nerves? :blush:


----------



## ryzi retic

Na he hasn't mated before. I thought I was gonna have the problem with the female not the male, my other female hates the sight of him ha


----------



## tazjunky

ryzi retic said:


> Na he hasn't mated before. I thought I was gonna have the problem with the female not the male, my other female hates the sight of him ha


Probs just stage fright! Ah I remember my first time........lol. Except I didn't have the audience! Just leave them alone for a while and keep monitoring them. It might take a few days, as long as she remains receptive and isn't stressed let it take its course


----------



## ryzi retic

When u say leave them in. for how long? Overnight?? I will keep trying.


----------



## tazjunky

If she keeps looking receptive then you could leave them in the same enclosure for few days but as soon as she goes the other way separate them.


----------



## ryzi retic

Ok thanks I will try that over the next couple if days. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Boa barn

Just wondered if it would be ok to use tap water to spray the enclosure with? I have been using bottled water in a Repti Rain which is working fine but it is going through water like crazy. What do you guys use?


----------



## kopstar

Boa barn said:


> Just wondered if it would be ok to use tap water to spray the enclosure with? I have been using bottled water in a Repti Rain which is working fine but it is going through water like crazy. What do you guys use?


I boil the kettle and let it cool before adding to the mister reservoir. Although at today's utility prices you'd argue that buying bottled could be cheape.


----------



## stalincat

tap water is fine. Leave it for 24h hours before using for chlorine to evaporate, and it's good to use


----------



## Bexzini

I don't even let the chlorine evaporate I just use the water straight away and always have, always will. My vet says if its good enough for us then its good enough for them  saying that locusts are good enough for them but probably not good enough for me lol...


----------



## Boa barn

Thanks for that... I think after reading the sad thread about someone losing their baby panther I am a bit paranoid now. My lad seems to have settled in well, he is eating everything I put in his pen. His colours seem to have intensified... I think he is possibly the coolest animal I have owned, I would be devastated to mess up. 
Don


----------



## Bradley

I also use tap water straight from the tap. i have been told leaving the tap water to stand for 24 hours no longer allows the chlorine to evaporate due to them changing how the chlorine is put in. Not sure how true it is but have never had a problem with my tap water for anything.


----------



## Bradley

Also anyone who gets practical reptile magazine there is a great article on chameleons n there written by a familiar face! Some great pictures and information.


----------



## Chameleoco

some one has had a growth spurt :2thumb:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cham...3379408&set=vb.224255664294358&type=2&theater


----------



## pippin9050

Chameleoco said:


> some one has had a growth spurt :2thumb:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cham...3379408&set=vb.224255664294358&type=2&theater


Jesus christ!
He was only a little brown baby a few weeks ago!
stunning as always though!


----------



## kato

Bradley said:


> I also use tap water straight from the tap. i have been told leaving the tap water to stand for 24 hours no longer allows the chlorine to evaporate due to them changing how the chlorine is put in. Not sure how true it is but have never had a problem with my tap water for anything.


I used to always stand my water for twenty four hours, but since moving to near Glastonbury I have not needed to. Our water comes straight from the Springs under Glastonbury Tor to the Resevoir there and my Chameleons thrive on it straight from the tap.


----------



## rexob

a little advice please i have just got a Yemen chameleon, and it dose seem like he wasn't looked after at all so you could say i have rescued him now he is eating OK but he cant climb using the branches i have put in for him every time he tries he falls off as if he is very weak, i added some branches for him as the only thing he had was the 3 jungle vines and he couldnt reach them or hold on

any advice would be welcome


----------



## XtremeReptiles

rexob said:


> a little advice please i have just got a Yemen chameleon, and it dose seem like he wasn't looked after at all so you could say i have rescued him now he is eating OK but he cant climb using the branches i have put in for him every time he tries he falls off as if he is very weak, i added some branches for him as the only thing he had was the 3 jungle vines and he couldnt reach them or hold on
> 
> any advice would be welcome


I would say get him to a vet as he may have MBD


----------



## Bradley

rexob said:


> a little advice please i have just got a Yemen chameleon, and it dose seem like he wasn't looked after at all so you could say i have rescued him now he is eating OK but he cant climb using the branches i have put in for him every time he tries he falls off as if he is very weak, i added some branches for him as the only thing he had was the 3 jungle vines and he couldnt reach them or hold on
> 
> any advice would be welcome


Yes it sounds like MBD. He probably didn't receive the correct uv and supplements when younger.


----------



## kato

*I'm a Clown, Not a Cleaner.*

Thread Cleaned: Links to other Reptile Forums are against RFUK rules.

But it was cracking information and I am sure if that information was put direct on RFUK there would not be an issue.

Simon.
Administrator.


----------



## Chameleoco

:2thumb



it is going to be a bumper day from Arcadia Reptile today. Lets start of the action with a link to a FREE download of the AMAZING feature with our pals at Chameleoco. If you like Chameleons you MUST read this. www.arcadia-reptile.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/002_PRK_June13.pdf


----------



## Boa barn

I got my first Nosy Be last week, I got home last night to find Mr Blue (eventually) looking bad.. really dark greyish and stretched thin along a vine, he was almost invisible. Within seconds of seeing me though he had pumped himself up again and was bright blue.. is that normal? I thought he was ill. He is eating fine and basking since he arrived. This morning he looked fine, bright blue with white stripe and took his crickets within minutes. Just a bit worried he is ok. 
Don


----------



## Reptile Stef

Sounds like he just had a miserable moment. Can he see any other pets you have if you have any?


----------



## Boa barn

No his cage has correx on three sides and nothing really to spook him in the room. He just looked really thin but then he pumped himself up and looked fine. He was fine this morning. Took a cricket off my hand. The colour change was pretty dramatic though from grey to blue.


----------



## Bradley

Mine would do that when younger. I would t worry asking as he goes back to normal after a while.


----------



## jojothefirst

Kinyongia Boehmei eggs hatching!!!
6 out of 9 out so far










2nd batch is denting now so looks like more on the way fingers crossed.

Some baby pics:


















And 1 with one of my baby ellioti (3 months old)









And ellioti on its own:


----------



## Bradley

Saw these on chameleon forums. Nice to see a rarer species being bred. A few come in a few weeks ago from Germany.


----------



## jojothefirst

Bradley said:


> Saw these on chameleon forums. Nice to see a rarer species being bred. A few come in a few weeks ago from Germany.


Did they? Do you know where they went?
I bought a male recently and within 24 hours it died! Must have been very weak.


----------



## Bradley

jojothefirst said:


> Did they? Do you know where they went?
> I bought a male recently and within 24 hours it died! Must have been very weak.


All I know is peregrine livefoods bout them in with some Elliot's and jacksons. They said they were cb from Germany but I doubt it really


----------



## pippin9050

jojothefirst said:


> Did they? Do you know where they went?
> I bought a male recently and within 24 hours it died! Must have been very weak.


thats a shame....
he looked pretty healthy when I saw him/



jojothefirst said:


> Kinyongia Boehmei eggs hatching!!!
> 6 out of 9 out so far
> image
> 
> 
> 2nd batch is denting now so looks like more on the way fingers crossed.
> 
> Some baby pics:
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And 1 with one of my baby ellioti (3 months old)
> image
> 
> And ellioti on its own:
> 
> image


stunning babies congrats!
how long was the incubation time?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

What locale would you say this panther Cham was?!


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

XtremeReptiles said:


> What locale would you say this panther Cham was?!
> image


Looks ambi to me lol but would not like to say for definite.

Mark


----------



## XtremeReptiles

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> Looks ambi to me lol but would not like to say for definite.
> 
> Mark


Yeah told from the breeder it was ambilobe but he kept so many different locale but was so strict on crossing so is there a chance he could be another locale?


----------



## Bradley

I would say ambilobe


----------



## Reptile Stef

Ambilobe


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Bradley said:


> I would say ambilobe


Ok as peeps on Cham forums were coming out with all different kind of locales like Diego Suarez and that


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Looks a bit like my other male from jaws. Lol


----------



## XtremeReptiles

His colours when is sleeping. Anyone think he is different or still ambilobe?!


----------



## XtremeReptiles

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> image
> Looks a bit like my other male from jaws. Lol


Is that your one for sale atm ?


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

XtremeReptiles said:


> Is that your one for sale atm ?


Yes mate, he the maddest Cham around he blue bard at the moment lol 
If you look back on the advert I have put a link on to his growth from 3 months 

Mark


----------



## jojothefirst

XtremeReptiles said:


> What locale would you say this panther Cham was?!
> image


If you don't know his linage then it's impossible to say........ He "looks" like he has ambilobe in him but he looks to me like he has more red bar ambanja in him. Unless the breeder was reliable then it's almost certainly a cross.

Here are som RB ambanja

FL Chams Breeder Chameleons

I can see why people are saying Diego Suarez as well. Look at the "U" bar on yours and on this guys:
http://www.dcpaleo.org/Leisure/Animals/LizardsPanther.html


----------



## jojothefirst

pippin9050 said:


> thats a shame....
> he looked pretty healthy when I saw him/.
> 
> stunning babies congrats!
> how long was the incubation time?


Yea it was a shame, he seemed ok when he was first home but went down hill fast..... Appreciate you helping me find him.

They took just under 6 months to hatch


----------



## XtremeReptiles

jojothefirst said:


> If you don't know his linage then it's impossible to say........ He "looks" like he has ambilobe in him but he looks to me like he has more red bar ambanja in him. Unless the breeder was reliable then it's almost certainly a cross.
> 
> Here are som RB ambanja
> 
> FL Chams Breeder Chameleons


The breeder told me he was ambilobe and I don't think he is a cross as the breeder hated crosses or hybrids of all kinds! But he kept quite a few locales! Mark did you get my message back about delivery?


----------



## pippin9050

jojothefirst said:


> Yea it was a shame, he seemed ok when he was first home but went down hill fast..... Appreciate you helping me find him.
> 
> They took just under 6 months to hatch


Oh well glad I could help.....
6 months is quite short compared to other kinyongia species matschiei take 11 to 15 months!


----------



## jojothefirst

pippin9050 said:


> Oh well glad I could help.....
> 6 months is quite short compared to other kinyongia species matschiei take 11 to 15 months!


Some people predicted these would take 10-12 months! I did incubate them at higher than room temp (which is what most seem to do) so I expected around 6 months.


----------



## jojothefirst

XtremeReptiles said:


> The breeder told me he was ambilobe and I don't think he is a cross as the breeder hated crosses or hybrids of all kinds! But he kept quite a few locales! Mark did you get my message back about delivery?


I don't think the "U" or "V" bar on yours is typical of a ambilobe (please correct me if I'm wrong).
They have more of a "Y" bar.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

jojothefirst said:


> I don't think the "U" or "V" bar on yours is typical of a ambilobe (please correct me if I'm wrong).
> They have more of a "Y" bar.


Yes what people were question on Cham forums... So could he be an ambanja?


----------



## Bradley

Few pictures of my male ambilobe from Muji sired by Bojo. He is coming up to about 8 months old soon. Love how his colours are developing. At points he has blue bars and sometimes he has red!




My female who is 8 months


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

A few ov my new baby's lol 
Coming along nicely Bradley mine was red bared until a few months ago then he Changed to blu same goes for my male from jaws


----------



## andy01427

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> image
> image
> A few ov my new baby's lol
> Coming along nicely Bradley mine was red bared until a few months ago then he Changed to blu same goes for my male from jaws


Hi Mark, Been Trying to get hold of you about you please can you send me a PM or text message my number is 07527864936

THANKS


----------



## pippin9050

Bradley said:


> Few pictures of my male ambilobe from Muji sired by Bojo. He is coming up to about 8 months old soon. Love how his colours are developing. At points he has blue bars and sometimes he has red!
> [URL="http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af328/bradleycham1/new1_zps884eb337.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af328/bradleycham1/new_zps32237b3c.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af328/bradleycham1/new2_zps9018c765.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af328/bradleycham1/new3_zpsc1e65774.jpg"]image[/URL]
> My female who is 8 months
> [URL="http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af328/bradleycham1/37D7FD50-DE48-4F8E-B772-0CCC7F02E70C-264-000000169DE28BAF_zps290c8239.jpg"]image[/URL]


looking good Bradley!


----------



## kato

*Kato's Chameleon's*

My old boy has been enjoying the Sun









Some of my set ups









And here we have Mr Please Can I Have More To Eat, preferably Silk Worms


----------



## chrissy71

Bexzini said:


> omggg those pics actually make me melt they are sooo cute! Im trying to upload some now but i forgot my photobucket password, sent an email to my account but it has not arrived [/QUOT
> 
> tiny pics is easy to use no passwords needed :2thumb:


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

From jaws 








From jaws different clutch 









Hope you like 
Mark


----------



## andy01427

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> From jaws
> image
> From jaws different clutch
> image
> 
> Hope you like
> Mark


I dont quite Understand Cleanhome Chameleons! I've tried to contact him as I'm wanting to purchase one of his chameleon, but he wont reply is there something wrong with rfuk?


----------



## tazjunky

andy01427 said:


> I dont quite Understand Cleanhome Chameleons! I've tried to contact him as I'm wanting to purchase one of his chameleon, but he wont reply is there something wrong with rfuk?


Hi chameleons have only just hatched so maybe they aren't for sale yet? I'm sure he will reply when he comes back on


----------



## leighlian-x

andy01427 said:


> I dont quite Understand Cleanhome Chameleons! I've tried to contact him as I'm wanting to purchase one of his chameleon, but he wont reply is there something wrong with rfuk?


He is also a very popular choice for chameleons so his inbox may be a bit busy right now! Be patient and good things will come


----------



## tazjunky

Thought I'd give you all a heads up on the new Zoomed Reptisun T5HO canopies, I got mine today from Surrey Pet Supplies. I was debating between the Arcadia slimline luminaire and I know they come with 12% tubes, but I wanted the choice of what UV to use so opted the zoomed. Iv put my own Arcadia 6% tube in and I have to say I'm impressed with it. It's very slim, the same size as my low voltage halogens. Handy piece of kit if you already have the arcadia T5 tubes but don't want to pay out for the luminaire. 1/2 the price of the arcadia one :2thumb:


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

My nosy be called Ribs 








Escobar chilling outside yesterday 
















I love posting pictures as I love the camera lol 

Mark


----------



## Bradley

CleanHome Chameleons said:


> My nosy be called Ribs
> image
> Escobar chilling outside yesterday
> image
> image
> I love posting pictures as I love the camera lol
> 
> Mark


Lovely looking chameleons :2thumb:


----------



## benton1576

6 Masoala hatched out so far now. As some of you know, I am the first in the UK to work with this locale and have proved the quality of my animals time and time again. This is the second line of Masoala I have worked with. Anyone interested please get in touch soon as these will go fast being so few of them!


----------



## pippin9050

Hey mark
Good to see your back!
We missed you!
My boy is doing well check out the thread I just made has lots of pics on their!


----------



## Chameleoco

these maybe of some interest to some of you ☺
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...bred-t-cristatus-chameleons.html#post11202702


----------



## MuJi

This product is perfect for chameleons:2thumb:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/961097-sticky-tongue-farms.html


----------



## jonesy86

Its been a year or two since i had a chameleon but after reading alot of threads and looking at everyones pics think i mite have to get myself one

God i do miss tilly at times


----------



## chameleonkev

last couple of masoala left now, as their the last few offers taken. 
also same for the amiblobe :no1:


----------



## Chameleoco

been a while so here is Amnesia the red bar Screamer and Sunny our f1 hold back from his line he is near carbon copy of his sire which means we may have another red hot red bar for you breeding project this year,also i will introduce one of our other new blue bar sires his name is Atilla,sired by slash our other Screamer Ambilobe :2thumb:

gotta love Ambilobes there colours always never fail to impress me:no1:


----------



## andy123

I hope someones taking panther chameleons to sell at donny in june! ive got nearly everything ready for the cage for him! so i best find one!


----------



## Bradley

I'm not sure if muji or Chameloco are going but I would only really buy from them in this country for panthers


----------



## Bradley

I have just created a list of the equipment people will need when starting out with a chameleon. there is a link within my signature.

If anyone feels any equipment needs to be added let me know


----------



## Bradley

It seems my female panther is receptive. Im am not 100% sure on age. When i got her I and a few breeders estimated around 4 months. If that was correct she is currently nine months going on ten. She is a good size and weight at 80g and has been supplemented well from the start. I have spoke to a few big breeders over here and in the US. A few have aid she looks older and due to her weight she should be ready. What are other peoples views on here? Im leaning towards she may be older than i first thought. I am trying to get in touch with the breeder to confirm her cage but so far they have not replied. I know some breed them once they hit 50g. She has seen my male and no aggression has been shown.


----------



## Chameleoco

More butterworms back in 2mo:2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco

Also we have a large order of Cricket Crack coming mid June:2thumb:


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons

Exciting times my babys are growing well and going through there first shed's.
I will be offering these up for sale in the next few weeks ready to collect or ship a few weeks after that, I have babys from a male from Jaws and a male from bojo, also a limited number of Nosy Be's. Pictures and history of my animals can be provided.:2thumb:

I welcome questions and enquiries,:welcome:

Thanks all 
Mark


----------



## Chameleoco

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/food-classifieds/962596-butter-worms.html#post11226502


----------



## kitschyduck

Getting my very first chameleon today - A male 3 year old veiled. Thought I better keep track of this thread 

Are locusts okay as a staple food? I can't stand the sound of crickets chirping at night!


----------



## Bradley

kitschyduck said:


> Getting my very first chameleon today - A male 3 year old veiled. Thought I better keep track of this thread
> 
> Are locusts okay as a staple food? I can't stand the sound of crickets chirping at night!


Locust are fine. Variety is key with chameleons.


----------



## Bexzini

My boys pathetic attempt at hiding 




And here he post hiding, after a couple locusts


----------



## leighlian-x




----------



## MuJi

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/963405-bradypodion-dwarf-chameleons-uk.html


----------



## Bradley

What do you prefer for incubation? Perlite or vermiculite?


----------



## Boa barn

Just an update on Muji Mr. Blue Sky, he has settled in great and has certainly grown! I think he is definitely a boy


----------



## Bradley

Boa barn said:


> Just an update on Muji Mr. Blue Sky, he has settled in great and has certainly grown! I think he is definitely a boy
> 
> image


Very nice! all mujis babies are stunners :2thumb:


----------



## jojothefirst

MuJi said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/963405-bradypodion-dwarf-chameleons-uk.html


Very nice.
I have 1.1 thamnobates and 1.0 seteroi and all doing well outside 24/7.


----------



## MuJi

jojothefirst said:


> Very nice.
> I have 1.1 thamnobates and 1.0 seteroi and all doing well outside 24/7.


Very nice jojo, thamnobates can take very low temps (sub zero) where as seteroi r a little more tropical.


----------



## jojothefirst

MuJi said:


> Very nice jojo, thamnobates can take very low temps (sub zero) where as seteroi r a little more tropical.


Yea the Thamnobates have been outside since we had those 2 days of nice sunshine about a month ago. I brought the Setaroi (and the boehmei's, Elliot's) back in when it got colder but there all back outside now. 
My only problem with the Thamnobate is that because there seasonal, and I have taken them from inside to outside, I hope they don't think its winter now because of the drop in temp . I did acclimatise them before going outside by keeping them in the outbuilding so I'm hoping they now think winter has passed and start to breed soon.

They are a very nice species and I wouldn't be supprised at all if you get a lot of takers at the price your asking.


----------



## kitschyduck

Thought I'd share some pics of Gandalf


----------



## Bradley

kitschyduck said:


> Thought I'd share some pics of Gandalf
> 
> image
> 
> image


He looks good. 

Remember all uv lighting needs to come from above to avoid eye problems.


----------



## kitschyduck

I was given him and his whole set up for free a couple if days ago and good ok' RFUK has informed me the UV tube and lamp should be on the outside at the top. Do you think I should try it without a canopy (can't get one for a few weeks yet), or will it be a fire hazard for the tube to sit on top without one?


----------



## Bradley

kitschyduck said:


> I was given him and his whole set up for free a couple if days ago and good ok' RFUK has informed me the UV tube and lamp should be on the outside at the top. Do you think I should try it without a canopy (can't get one for a few weeks yet), or will it be a fire hazard for the tube to sit on top without one?


You don't need a canopy although the Arcadia T5 are the best uv you can get. The uv can sit straight on the mesh.


----------



## kitschyduck

I've noticed my new cham has a lump near his left eye that is soft to the touch. I think it may impair his vision when looking forwards a little too. I'll ask the previous owner if it's already been checked out when I pick up some more plants from him on Thursday, but I thought I'd ask here if anyone else has seen anything like it(?)


----------



## Bradley

This can idicate dehydration but as most chameleons age this happens and is just puffy loose skin a bit like bags under a persons eyes when tired. My male was 5 when I lost him and no matter how much he drank these would not go.


----------



## kitschyduck

Thankyou so much! Apparently he lost the spikes down his back because the owner that had him before my friend didn't spray him enough, the poor thing. Now sorting out his UV so it's on the top. Shame the enclosure now has big hole in it for the lights did no good reason!


----------



## Bradley

Yes lack of humidity when shedding probably caused it. They wont grow back unfortunately. You can get a new piece of mesh and replace the bit with holes in.


----------



## andy123

Anyone know anyone around the west mids selling baby panther chamrleons or going to doncaster in june with any?


----------



## Bradley

andy123 said:


> Anyone know anyone around the west mids selling baby panther chamrleons or going to doncaster in june with any?


Muji is going to the show i think and should have some babies for sale.


----------



## kitschyduck

Thanks Bradley, and I've now sorted out his lighting  it also makes me feel better about spraying in there without getting the electrics wet!


----------



## Bradley

That's better. Tonhelpnhom drink you can make a dripper too. A plastic cup with a pin hole in the bottom filled with water dripping on leaves is great. Home base sell trays that fit the bottom of these cages perfectly too to catch any excess water.


----------



## kitschyduck

Is that just so he can drink? As he's pretty smart and drinks from a water dish. 

Also, I work 9 til 5 - is it okay for him to go that long without being misted every single day?


----------



## stan1

My panthers started coming up to the spray bottle for drinks now when I'm spraying but he keeps trying to bite the end of the bottle while he's drinking it lol what should I do just not let him lick from the bottle if he keeps bittin it? I don't wanna spray the water too hard into him mouth by accident...


----------



## Bradley

stan1 said:


> My panthers started coming up to the spray bottle for drinks now when I'm spraying but he keeps trying to bite the end of the bottle while he's drinking it lol what should I do just not let him lick from the bottle if he keeps bittin it? I don't wanna spray the water too hard into him mouth by accident...


They will try and do this to get more water. You are one of the lucky ones, it would be great if they all drank from the bottle. I wouldn't worry about spraying too hard.


----------



## stan1

Bradley said:


> They will try and do this to get more water. You are one of the lucky ones, it would be great if they all drank from the bottle. I wouldn't worry about spraying too hard.


Was tryin for awhile but I gave up then he did it one day! In think ill jus get a different spray bottle as this ones quite powerful.. My friends on drinks from a little dish when he holds it out to him, that's the next goal


----------



## Bradley

stan1 said:


> Was tryin for awhile but I gave up then he did it one day! In think ill jus get a different spray bottle as this ones quite powerful.. My friends on drinks from a little dish when he holds it out to him, that's the next goal


Do you use a dripper? If you don't using one would be a good idea with the pipe in the tank so the chameleon can go up to the pipe and drink from it.


----------



## stan1

Bradley said:


> Do you use a dripper? If you don't using one would be a good idea with the pipe in the tank so the chameleon can go up to the pipe and drink from it.


I did when he was younger but I reasontly built a new viv for him and havnt made one for it yet, my work is pritty part time atm so it hasn't been a problem.. Will definetly need to make one once I'm back full time again!


----------



## ryzi retic

*polybox incubator*

Hi guys and gals
Im about to make a polybox incubator for my chameleon eggs it looks pretty straight forward to do. just wondered if anyone else uses this method and what temperature u set your mat stat too. i think my female nosey be is gonna drop soon!!! cant wait.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Some snaps of the Cham:


----------



## andy123

EEEEEE looking forward to getting my panther chameleons soon! got everything to start converting my viv now just need the time and man power to do it


----------



## stan1

Can you feeding panthers apple? Saw a video of a guy feeding his female panther slices of apple.. :S


----------



## Bradley

There are lots of fruit and veg you can feed. Panthers don't tend to eat it though or if they do very little. It's usually the veiled a that eat fruit an veg as they would in the wild.


----------



## stan1

Thanks Bradley I think he liked it i got him to strike at the apple thinking it was my finger and he got some looked very confused about it lol but after he ate it I put some at the bottom of the viv and he went straight down and chomped it.. Funny that he knew he didn't have to use his tongue to catch it! Is it bad to give him alot? Should it b a treat?


----------



## Reptile Stef

Little green showing in the ambanjas


----------



## Bradley

A few pictures from the last few weeks


----------



## MuJi

*We can now offer Vit All, an all natural human grade gut load * :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

*Sticky Tongue Farms is the perfect supplement and gut load for any keeper who wants only the best for their animals. 

Unfortunately the Miner All out door is still unavailable.

Please PM or email [email protected] 

We'll be at Doncaster show on the 23 June
*


----------



## pippin9050

Pascal seems to be on the floor lots now everything set up wise is perfect 
Any ideas?


----------



## Bradley

pippin9050 said:


> Pascal seems to be on the floor lots now everything set up wise is perfect
> Any ideas?


Is he walking or just sitting there? My male is so active he often walks across he floor to walk up another screen side.


----------



## pippin9050

Yeah he used just walk across it to get to the screen sides but over the last few days he has been sitting there for a while and not really eating much
Any ideas


----------



## XtremeReptiles

pippin9050 said:


> Yeah he used just walk across it to get to the screen sides but over the last few days he has been sitting there for a while and not really eating much
> Any ideas


Lower your temps or have you changed something in the viv that has stressed him out!


----------



## JoeJ

just wondering if you have night time heating for your chameleons?


----------



## Bradley

JoeJ said:


> just wondering if you have night time heating for your chameleons?


You don't need it if the house doesn't drop below 60f


----------



## kopstar

JoeJ said:


> just wondering if you have night time heating for your chameleons?


I have a ceramic on a thermostat that comes on if the temp drops below 64f.


----------



## Craig050581

Hi guys can you tell me if these panther eggs look ok? There 4 month old and the middle one measures about 18mm long. First time incubating panther eggs so just checking there ok. Thanks guys


----------



## Bradley

Craig050581 said:


> View attachment 82764
> 
> Hi guys can you tell me if these panther eggs look ok? There 4 month old and the middle one measures about 18mm long. First time incubating panther eggs so just checking there ok. Thanks guys


They look great! What temps are you incubating at? 


I got 38 eggs from my ambilobe female yesterday.


----------



## Craig050581

Bradley said:


> They look great! What temps are you incubating at?
> 
> 
> I got 38 eggs from my ambilobe female yesterday.


It's ranging between 24-25c. I diapaused the eggs at room temp for 1 month first so they have been in the incubator for 3 months now. How long am I looking at for them to hatch? Can't wait to have the little blue bar ambilobe's climbing about.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Craig050581 said:


> View attachment 82764
> 
> Hi guys can you tell me if these panther eggs look ok? There 4 month old and the middle one measures about 18mm long. First time incubating panther eggs so just checking there ok. Thanks guys


They look fertile and healthy 

Congratulations


----------



## Bradley

Craig050581 said:


> It's ranging between 24-25c. I diapaused the eggs at room temp for 1 month first so they have been in the incubator for 3 months now. How long am I looking at for them to hatch? Can't wait to have the little blue bar ambilobe's climbing about.


With a 2 month diapause at 18c and then at 24c they usually hatch around 7 months.


----------



## Craig050581

Bradley said:


> With a 2 month diapause at 18c and then at 24c they usually hatch around 7 months.


So I'll be looking about 8 months then? Cheers for the advice.


----------



## Craig050581

Who's going to the donny show this year? Be good to meet up and put faces to names on here and talk chams.


----------



## kjanddf

*panther chameleon*










Here is my little daisy enjoyimg the sun in the garden, can anybody give me some advise on how to keep her humidity up and provide her with drinking water when i am away for three daya next week?


----------



## JoeJ

:2thumb:getting my first Yemen chameleon in a week or two:2thumb:


----------



## kelv1892

Bradley said:


> That's better. Tonhelpnhom drink you can make a dripper too. A plastic cup with a pin hole in the bottom filled with water dripping on leaves is great. Home base sell trays that fit the bottom of these cages perfectly too to catch any excess water.


tr

Hi Bradley,

Do the trays fit in the bottom of the repti breeze or does the repti breeze sit on top of it?

Cheers

Kelvin


----------



## Bradley

kelv1892 said:


> tr
> 
> Hi Bradley,
> 
> Do the trays fit in the bottom of the repti breeze or does the repti breeze sit on top of it?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Kelvin


They fit inside but I have created a base so the cages are suspended over them. I am going to use the muji bases soon.


----------



## kelv1892

Bradley said:


> They fit inside but I have created a base so the cages are suspended over them. I am going to use the muji bases soon.


Thanks for the info! :2thumb:


----------



## Craig050581

Bradley said:


> They fit inside but I have created a base so the cages are suspended over them. I am going to use the muji bases soon.


Yeah same here! Hoping to pick two up this weekend.


----------



## Bradley

Thinking of making a care sheet or guide to how I keep my panthers and how I kept my yemens for others when they get a chameleon. I haven't found any caresheets that I feel give everything a person needs to know.


----------



## chameleonkev

Bradley said:


> Thinking of making a care sheet or guide to how I keep my panthers and how I kept my yemens for others when they get a chameleon. I haven't found any caresheets that I feel give everything a person needs to know.


Chameleon forums care sheets have everything you need :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

chameleonkev said:


> Chameleon forums care sheets have everything you need :2thumb:


I don't mind them but they are very tuck in their way in grades to uv and how things are done in the UK. Many feel using a 10.0 will harm a chameleon.


----------



## chameleonkev

Bradley said:


> I don't mind them but they are very tuck in their way in grades to uv and how things are done in the UK. Many feel using a 10.0 will harm a chameleon.


That all comes down to witch species of chameleon


----------



## Bradley

chameleonkev said:


> That all comes down to witch species of chameleon


Yes but this is mainly veiled and panthers in 4 feet high cages that are densely planted with mesh between the bulb and chameleon.


----------



## chameleonkev

Bradley said:


> Yes but this is mainly veiled and panthers in 4 feet high cages that are densely planted with mesh between the bulb and chameleon.


Go on chameleon forums and click on resources at the top, it has everything their and also diagrams and explanations on how to set up a Vivarium for beginners, brad and the others were working on it for a long time, it covers mainly veiled, panther and jacksonii chameleons and also explains supliments and their is also a good thread on why not to use repashy for panthers, veiled etc if people don't already no :no1:
Theirs my input for the month lol


----------



## Reptile Stef

chameleonkev said:


> also a good thread on why not to use repashy for panthers, veiled etc if people don't already no :no1:
> Theirs my input for the month lol


I'm still not using repashy after my female got gular edema. All I use now is N-Bol and pure calcium she's got a arcadia flood 24w 12% + D3 inside her viv which is pretty powerful so I don't over do it with supplements.


----------



## kato

Remember folks when the temperatures are like they are today to mist, mist and more mist. Add drippers too.

Then you'll have much happier Chameleons.


----------



## JoeJ

just wondering if its ok to put a tomato plant in a chameleon enclosure?


----------



## Bradley

JoeJ said:


> just wondering if its ok to put a tomato plant in a chameleon enclosure?


In think they are toxic to them.


----------



## Reptile Stef

JoeJ said:


> just wondering if its ok to put a tomato plant in a chameleon enclosure?


I've never heard of anyone doing it but I wouldn't recommend it just incase its toxic to the chameleon. 

Only use umbrella plant , ficus tree , yucca plant , Madagascan dragon tree etc etc etc there safe as houses


----------



## Bradley

There is a good list of plants that can be used on fl chams website b


----------



## kitschyduck

My adult male veiled hasn't eaten anything for 8 days now, should I be worried? He may have eaten some leaves from his live plants, since I put them in about 6 days ago but I have no way of knowing. 

I didn't buy more locusts this week as I have roaches and thought he'd eat those like he did a couple of weeks ago. I'll get some locusts for him tonight and see if he's just being fussy and maybe leave a roach in a bowl for him as I'm away over the weekend.


----------



## JoeJ

what % uv what you use inside a xl reptibreeze ?


----------



## kitschyduck

He just ate a bunch of locusts though. Looks like he'd rather I spent my money instead of eating the 100s of roaches I already have! :censor:


----------



## tazjunky

Depends to be honest on what type of lighting you want to use?
T8 or T5HO tubes. 

If your using T8 then I'd go with a 10% on a Reptibreeze XL, as the mesh blocks out quite a bit of UV.
If your using T5, then you can go with either 6% or 12%. Iv tried both and to be honest my Chams became washed out and dull with the 12%. Iv had no problems with the 6%. 

Some members will will say that you have to have 12% in an XL with the cage being 4ft tall, but given the fact the fact all Chams gravitate to the highest point I find 6% to be fine. It's all down to personal preference though at the end of the day.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

HI,

If fitting inside the viv use D3 6% if outside then your could choose to use D3+ 12%. The mesh would remove around 30-40% of the total light you see,

Just make sure you plant well and that they cant bask for long periods closer than 12" from back to lamp.

good luck

John


----------



## Craig050581

Who going to donny on Sunday ?


----------



## kitschyduck

I just figured out how to make sure my cham gets enough to drink. He always opens his mouth and hisses at me if I put my hand near him, so now I make him do that with one hand and spray directly into his mouth with the other! He then holds his head up, closes his eyes and swallows it all


----------



## uk monitor

Just wanted to say a big thank you to all the posts regarding care I have rehomed a panther male who was in bad shape and looking washed out brought him a new set up with all on Bradley's list and he is now looking amaze balls lol plus mesh screen cages are the way forward plus they look quality cheers all: victory:


----------



## Bradley

uk monitor said:


> Just wanted to say a big thank you to all the posts regarding care I have rehomed a panther male who was in bad shape and looking washed out brought him a new set up with all on Bradley's list and he is now looking amaze balls lol plus mesh screen cages are the way forward plus they look quality cheers all: victory:


That's great thy he is doing well!


----------



## kitschyduck

Ok, so my chameleon hasn't eaten much since the 12th June. I've actually witnessed him eat one or two locusts from my hand since that date. I dump a bunch of locusts in his enclosure and although there are some always left, I have no idea if he's actually eating any. I think his change in appetite has been since I put a load of his plants from his previous owner in (he had forgotten to give them to me at first). Could it be that he's getting full up on leaves without me knowing?


----------



## Bradley

kitschyduck said:


> Ok, so my chameleon hasn't eaten much since the 12th June. I've actually witnessed him eat one or two locusts from my hand since that date. I dump a bunch of locusts in his enclosure and although there are some always left, I have no idea if he's actually eating any. I think his change in appetite has been since I put a load of his plants from his previous owner in (he had forgotten to give them to me at first). Could it be that he's getting full up on leaves without me knowing?


Generally they can be fussy if fed the same thing all the time. Does he eat anything else? I would take all food out and not offer any for about three or four days then put food back in. This usually encourages them to eat again.


----------



## kitschyduck

I've had him a few weeks and offered him meal worms, roaches and locusts. Maybe I'll try some fruit beetle grubs


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Chams can be on and off feeders especially in low pressure.

the change to the viv may have stressed it out.

if your heat and light gradients are effective and you know that it is clear of intestinal load and it is being hydrated well there isn't much to do.

Keep and eye on it, offer it differing sources of foods. Silk worms are readily taken and can be fed with butter worms, calci worms and fruit grubs as part of a balanced diet. I know Chameleoco have good experience with feeding grubs properly.

good luck!

John,




kitschyduck said:


> Ok, so my chameleon hasn't eaten much since the 12th June. I've actually witnessed him eat one or two locusts from my hand since that date. I dump a bunch of locusts in his enclosure and although there are some always left, I have no idea if he's actually eating any. I think his change in appetite has been since I put a load of his plants from his previous owner in (he had forgotten to give them to me at first). Could it be that he's getting full up on leaves without me knowing?


----------



## kitschyduck

Thanks for the reassurance as I know chams can be delicate but I haven't had a reptile die on me yet!


----------



## Michaelk20

I have just got a 10 week old Yemen yesterday, he's a cracker! 


Sheldon by michael_yo, on Flickr


Sheldon by michael_yo, on Flickr

He's mid shed at the minute


----------



## MuJi

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/974378-chameleons-sale.html#post11351024


----------



## Chameleoco

Fancy a change to your usual gutload? Cricket Crack ® is a PREMIUM gut load suitable for all reptiles. It contains over 20 different ingredients purposefully mixed to create a superior food for your insects. Be warned though, it’s called Cricket Crack ® for a reason. Feed to your insects at night and come morning-time they will have a stomach full of goodness that your animals will thank you for. You may also use it as a salad topping for your vegetable eating pets. get in touch if you would like to get your hands on some. cheers JamieFancy a change to your usual gutload? Cricket Crack ® is a PREMIUM gut load suitable for all reptiles. It contains over 20 different ingredients purposefully mixed to create a superior food for your insects. Be warned though, it’s called Cricket Crack ® for a reason. Feed to your insects at night and come morning-time they will have a stomach full of goodness that your animals will thank you for. You may also use it as a salad topping for your vegetable eating pets. get in touch if you would like to get your hands on some. cheers Jamie

ps,best send a msg through fb as dont have time to get on here much at the mo


----------



## calibre

https://m.facebook.com/groups/433100056789097

just a new panther chameleon group on Facebook. feel free to come join up


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Bradley

Had my male ambilobe bred by Muji from their Bojo line outside for a while today. His colours are getting better all the time. I think for the time being he has chosen to be a red bar but he sure changes colour when he wants!


----------



## tazjunky

Evening guys, hope everyone's Chams are out enjoying the sun. 
My new male is only 15 weeks old, colouring up nicely and already head bobbing at the females and strutting his stuff. Anyone else experienced it this young in any of their males? 

Here is a link to the vid I took before whilst I was cleaning out the viv. 

Juvenile Panther chameleon head bobbing (15 weeks old) - YouTube


----------



## Bradley

Very nice colours! Who bred him? 

The males do start young although any breeding would likely not be viable. I would be careful though as if he does mate a young female it probably would trigger her to produce eggs.


----------



## Gazedd

They're dancing to the music! lol


----------



## tazjunky

They were bred by a Leibwache from the forum, the male is a decendant from both the Mr.Jingles and Bojo line from Muji ( his sire from a Bojo male, and mum from mr jingles) and my 2 females from an unrelated female. They were only together whilst I cleaned the vivs out, I wouldn't let them mate at this young age.


----------



## tazjunky

Gazedd said:


> They're dancing to the music! lol


Haha proper got their groove on


----------



## Bradley

tazjunky said:


> They were bred by a Leibwache from the forum, the male is a decendant from both the Mr.Jingles and Bojo line from Muji ( his sire from a Bojo male, and mum from mr jingles) and my 2 females from an unrelated female. They were only together whilst I cleaned the vivs out, I wouldn't let them mate at this young age.


Should be stunning then. My bojo male is a page back and at nine months old his colours are great!


----------



## Richmatty11

Pic of my little dude. His colours really starting to pop out noe. He shed just after this pic.
He really is the grumpest cham ever. I feed him and mist every day and he just stresses at me. Had to take pics from outside galss panel.
He is fro same batch as tazjunkys.


----------



## Craig050581

Well the first of our eggs has started to hatch at 5 months 6 days. Here's a pic of the little chap from this morning.


----------



## Bradley

Craig050581 said:


> Well the first of our eggs has started to hatch at 5 months 6 days. Here's a pic of the little chap from this morning.
> View attachment 84697


Congrats! What temps were they incubated at?


----------



## Craig050581

Bradley said:


> Congrats! What temps were they incubated at?


1 month diapaused at room temp then in incubator at about 25c.


----------



## Craig050581

How long does it take for them to emerge from the egg once the head is out?


----------



## Bradley

Craig050581 said:


> How long does it take for them to emerge from the egg once the head is out?


Can take a few hours to a whole day. It is best for them to absorb the yolk in the egg rather than walk round with it.


----------



## Craig050581

Well it's fully come out and is in its new home.


----------



## JoshSils

*Ambilobe baby question*

Hello All, 

will be a new chameleon owner soon, so currently im getting all my equipment together for my baby ambilobe male which I will be picking up towards the end of september.
I have a question regarding housing, I originally bought a vivexotic cham specific viv and after drilling loads of vents etc, i suddenly decided I wanted a Reptibreeze. 

I managed to get a good condition 4x2x2 reptibreeze second hand, now i have it put together i have realised its rather large for a 3ish month old cham. 

would you recommend buying a smaller cage until he grows bigger or has anyone had success going straight into the adult size?


----------



## Bradley

JoshSils said:


> Hello All,
> 
> will be a new chameleon owner soon, so currently im getting all my equipment together for my baby ambilobe male which I will be picking up towards the end of september.
> I have a question regarding housing, I originally bought a vivexotic cham specific viv and after drilling loads of vents etc, i suddenly decided I wanted a Reptibreeze.
> 
> I managed to get a good condition 4x2x2 reptibreeze second hand, now i have it put together i have realised its rather large for a 3ish month old cham.
> 
> would you recommend buying a smaller cage until he grows bigger or has anyone had success going straight into the adult size?


It depends a lot on how big he is. At that age they can vary a lot in size. Some people put them straight into their adult cage and some grow them on in smaller. As long as they at eating and drinking in the big cage you should be fine.


----------



## JoshSils

Bradley said:


> It depends a lot on how big he is. At that age they can vary a lot in size. Some people put them straight into their adult cage and some grow them on in smaller. As long as they at eating and drinking in the big cage you should be fine.


Yeah that's fair enough, ill have to see how big he is when it comes to collecting him. For now I will set up all the gear onto the XL reptibreeze an hope it all works out.
:2thumb:

Thanks for the reply


----------



## tazjunky

My new male is really beginning to shine already. He literally just turned 4 months and his colours are amazing already, one of the only Chams iv had that are showing loads of colours so early on. Some pics of when I first got him 8 weeks ago, and his 2 female girlfriends, plus a few from along the way and final ones from after his shed Sunday/yesterday. I'm beginning to think that the DinoFuel might be helping a lot.


----------



## calibre

looking good!


----------



## rango87

wow!! stunning!!!


----------



## Jakenicholls

think my male needs a girlfriend, hes firing up at anything and everything, most recently a desk fan.


----------



## Fail1986

*Devon*

Good Morning all,

Is there any fellow chameleon owners from Devon on here? Particularly Exeter/Exmouth area?

Ben


----------



## calibre

https://www.facebook.com/groups/433100056789097/

Hi all. Last time for reposting this. Above is a link to a UK Chameleon keepers group.. feel free to join up. Cheers


----------



## tazjunky

Jakenicholls said:


> think my male needs a girlfriend, hes firing up at anything and everything, most recently a desk fan.


Mine too, he is dropping sperm plugs everywhere!


----------



## calibre

tazjunky said:


> Mine too, he is dropping sperm plugs everywhere!


ha! ...gross


----------



## ryzi retic

Ben I'm in Plymouth in Devon. Not far from Exeter.


----------



## tazjunky

Tell me about, he is only 4 months!


----------



## thrashback90

meet Tiny, my rather small sambavaa


----------



## tazjunky

Afternoon all! 

Does anyone on here use MVB bulbs over their Reptibreeze cages? The reason I ask is my male is being upgraded tomorrow to a reptibreeze XL plus:

1. My male has gone dull, wont eat and seems very irritated at the minute ( I witnessed this in my last few males after using T5 tubes) 
2. The sires for my chams were housed in reptibreezes with MVB only. And the chams were the most vibrant i have ever seen, and over all colour of decor etc seemed to pop.

So does anyone use them?
If so what brand, wattage?
And lastly what distance from the basking spot does the top basking branch need to be to get good UVB levels?

Cheers guys and gals!


----------



## Crispy06

tazjunky said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Does anyone on here use MVB bulbs over their Reptibreeze cages? The reason I ask is my male is being upgraded tomorrow to a reptibreeze XL plus:
> 
> 1. My male has gone dull, wont eat and seems very irritated at the minute ( I witnessed this in my last few males after using T5 tubes)
> 2. The sires for my chams were housed in reptibreezes with MVB only. And the chams were the most vibrant i have ever seen, and over all colour of decor etc seemed to pop.
> 
> So does anyone use them?
> If so what brand, wattage?
> And lastly what distance from the basking spot does the top basking branch need to be to get good UVB levels?
> 
> Cheers guys and gals!



I was told not to use MVB bulbs as chams like to bask for UV and Heat separately it appears they regulate both and this isn't possible in a MVB but I've never noticed a difference I've used one for my Tort before was fantastic by Arcadia.


----------



## Bradley

I wouldn't use an mvb. Firstly it will give out the same uv as a T5 so if its high levels of uv causing this it won't solve it. 

They are very erratic with output. Some last a full year and some a few months within the same brands.


----------



## tazjunky

Thanks for your opinions guys.

but is there anyone that actually uses them that can tell me about their experience with them?


----------



## Bradley

tazjunky said:


> Thanks for your opinions guys.
> 
> but is there anyone that actually uses them that can tell me about their experience with them?


What percentage T5 do you use?


----------



## calibre

the perfect person to answer your question would be arcadiajohn


----------



## tazjunky

I'm using 6%.at the min. My females are loving it and they both will be sharing the big glass viv I have once I remove the partition and re-house my male. 

As I say my breeder has 3 males under MVB and always has since they were a few months old, and has no problems. Spoke to the peops at MegaRay who use only MVB too. 

Personally iv always used linear tubes but will probably try an MVB to see if there is any improvement in my Chams mood and feeding habits.


----------



## Bradley

tazjunky said:


> I'm using 6%.at the min. My females are loving it and they both will be sharing the big glass viv I have once I remove the partition and re-house my male.
> 
> As I say my breeder has 3 males under MVB and always has since they were a few months old, and has no problems. Spoke to the peops at MegaRay who use only MVB too.
> 
> Personally iv always used linear tubes but will probably try an MVB to see if there is any improvement in my Chams mood and feeding habits.


The Arcadia 80 watt mvb would probably be the best option.


----------



## Craig050581

tazjunky said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Does anyone on here use MVB bulbs over their Reptibreeze cages? The reason I ask is my male is being upgraded tomorrow to a reptibreeze XL plus:
> 
> 1. My male has gone dull, wont eat and seems very irritated at the minute ( I witnessed this in my last few males after using T5 tubes)
> 2. The sires for my chams were housed in reptibreezes with MVB only. And the chams were the most vibrant i have ever seen, and over all colour of decor etc seemed to pop.
> 
> So does anyone use them?
> If so what brand, wattage?
> And lastly what distance from the basking spot does the top basking branch need to be to get good UVB levels?
> 
> Cheers guys and gals!


Hi ya, I use these on all my chams and had no problems what so ever I use the 160w Arcadia one.


----------



## tazjunky

Craig050581 said:


> Hi ya, I use these on all my chams and had no problems what so ever I use the 160w Arcadia one.


Really? What size set up do you have and want temps do you get and at what distance? Have you tried the 100w? 

I'm toying with the Megaray 100w


----------



## Craig050581

tazjunky said:


> Really? What size set up do you have and want temps do you get and at what distance? Have you tried the 100w?
> 
> I'm toying with the Megaray 100w


I use it with the large reptibreeze with a distance of about 8" above with a good temp of about 80-85.


----------



## tazjunky

Only 8 inches? That seems a bit close for a 160w bulb and I would have thought temps would be a lot higher than that. :hmm:


----------



## Craig050581

My chams don't bask right at the top there about 4" from top so all in all about 1ft from bulb to Cham.


----------



## tazjunky

So is your lamp raised above the mesh then?


----------



## Craig050581

tazjunky said:


> So is your lamp raised above the mesh then?


Yes hung from my ceiling above the reptibreeze.


----------



## tazjunky

Cheers that makes sense now. Lol. 
Mine will be sitting right on top of the mesh, so my basking branch will be roughly 12+inches below. I'm covering the sides of the viv internally so he won't be able to get on to the top of the cage.


----------



## Craig050581

Our new Cham room coming on great! Two new drainage trays from Muji installed and working great.


----------



## Chris18

Somehow he's turned into a panther, he's turquoise with darker green bars :lol2:


----------



## Crispy06

Chris18 said:


> Somehow he's turned into a panther, he's turquoise with darker green bars :lol2:


He's looking great even if he thinks he's a panther


----------



## ryzi retic

Hi guys 
I just seen my Panthers mating which is awesome but as soon as he got off her she has turned completely dark and looks so angry is unreal. That was yesterday and she is still looking dark and angry this morning. Any ideas if this is normal or could the make if hurt her? 
Thanks


----------



## Bradley

ryzi retic said:


> Hi guys
> I just seen my Panthers mating which is awesome but as soon as he got off her she has turned completely dark and looks so angry is unreal. That was yesterday and she is still looking dark and angry this morning. Any ideas if this is normal or could the make if hurt her?
> Thanks


Just means she is gravid and the mating was successful.


----------



## ryzi retic

Sweet!! Cheers Bradley


----------



## Craig050581

Our new baby chams


----------



## kato

*Warts*

Any others of you keep Warty Chameleon's(Spiny Chameleon//Furcifer verrucosus)?


----------



## Shaunny

Ok just a quick one really! 

If your using a exo-terror viv for a baby panther how do you all deal with the drainage problem? he is only 14 weeks so it will be a while before he goes into his adult cage. I currently just use a cloth which I soak all the water up before work and then spray the cloth with reptile friendly cleaner and wipe the bottom over with it. I looked into drilling the glass and was also wondering if anyone has done this or is it even worth it for the amount of time he will be in there

Cheers Shaun


----------



## Bradley

Shaunny said:


> Ok just a quick one really!
> 
> If your using a exo-terror viv for a baby panther how do you all deal with the drainage problem? he is only 14 weeks so it will be a while before he goes into his adult cage. I currently just use a cloth which I soak all the water up before work and then spray the cloth with reptile friendly cleaner and wipe the bottom over with it. I looked into drilling the glass and was also wondering if anyone has done this or is it even worth it for the amount of time he will be in there
> 
> Cheers Shaun


The best thing would be for you to drill a hole in the glass. I know that is what chameleoco do with their exo terras that house babies.


----------



## Bradley

kato said:


> Any others of you keep Warty Chameleon's(Spiny Chameleon//Furcifer verrucosus)?


As far as I know you are the only person keeping them on here. The only other person I knew who had them lost hers and He/She was a WC import so she didn't know the age of it.


----------



## Shaunny

Lol ill just message you then save me time ;-)


----------



## jojothefirst

Bradley said:


> The best thing would be for you to drill a hole in the glass. I know that is what chameleoco do with their exo terras that house babies.


You need to be very very careful though and use the right tools.


----------



## jojothefirst

kato said:


> Any others of you keep Warty Chameleon's(Spiny Chameleon//Furcifer verrucosus)?


I don't know of anyone. The less well known chameleons are seemingly not popular or appreciated over hear.
I'm selling baby kinyongia boehmeis and and at a low price I'm also selling a adult female Elliot and a very rarely kept bradypodion setaroi but I'm not getting a lot of interest which amazes me given the amount of wanted threads for pygmy's as these are only a bit bigger ( the setaroi just 10cm!!!) ... And there a lot more colourful and active!


----------



## Bradley

jojothefirst said:


> I don't know of anyone. The less well known chameleons are seemingly not popular or appreciated over hear.
> I'm selling baby kinyongia boehmeis and and at a low price I'm also selling a adult female Elliot and a very rarely kept bradypodion setaroi but I'm not getting a lot of interest which amazes me given the amount of wanted threads for pygmy's as these are only a bit bigger ( the setaroi just 10cm!!!) ... And there a lot more colourful and active!


Shame I do not have any room at all otherwise I would have loved the setaroi!


----------



## jojothefirst

Bradley said:


> Shame I do not have any room at all otherwise I would have loved the setaroi!


He is nice, I thought there would be more interest in him especially given how uncommon they are and that im only looking for £40 for him (pygmy sells for around £35 and are generally wild caught and less hardy, and less colourful, and less active!).


----------



## Reptile Stef

Nice little picture of one of my male ambanjas which will be coming to kempton on Sunday.


----------



## Jakenicholls

could anybody supply me with a link or place to buy unusual feeders (not crickets, locusts, waxworms, morio worms) looking for calci worms, silkworms, butterworms, and other invertebrates that I could feed to my adult panther please? he seems to be getting a bit bored of the same food over and over, thanks


----------



## Bradley

Jakenicholls said:


> could anybody supply me with a link or place to buy unusual feeders (not crickets, locusts, waxworms, morio worms) looking for calci worms, silkworms, butterworms, and other invertebrates that I could feed to my adult panther please? he seems to be getting a bit bored of the same food over and over, thanks


I use Lizard lunch for butters. I think the do calci worms too. There are very few silkworms about at the minute


----------



## Terrii

*What locale is my Cham? was told it was nosy be.*

Hey guys, just looking for some clarification on the locale of one of my boys. Was told when we got him he was Nosy Be, But been having suspicions he's not. Found a pic of a Nosy Komba and they are the spit of eachother! I've never heard of a Nosy Komba before though??. What do you guys think?


----------



## the wee dude

Jakenicholls said:


> could anybody supply me with a link or place to buy unusual feeders (not crickets, locusts, waxworms, morio worms) looking for calci worms, silkworms, butterworms, and other invertebrates that I could feed to my adult panther please? he seems to be getting a bit bored of the same food over and over, thanks



Ricks live food is a good place for different feeders, a pretty good selection of roaches


----------



## Terrii

*another few*


----------



## Bradley

Terrii said:


> [URL=http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb99/TerriiDoll/20130714_161902.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb99/TerriiDoll/20130710_143651.jpg]image[/URL]


I would say mitsio or a cross. What colours does he fire up?


----------



## Terrii

*fired up...*

I'd say he probably gets a lot more red spots on his belly, and definitely a red around his eye and his stripes go more blue, and the rest of him a lime green/yellow so not that different I don't think we've seen him fully fired up tbh. It seems he's too relaxed haha


----------



## benton1576

So, after years of breeding chameleons and just as the last clutch is about to leave home I've discovered the best way to breed fruit flies! Think of all the money I could have saved! Lol.

Heres my recipe:


Instant mash (smash)
Porridge oats
Fresh fruit
Straw.


Mix the smash and oats at 2:1 ratio. Add boiling water and stir into a purée. Then take your fruit (I use grapes, peach and raspberries) squeeze the juice out and mix into the purée. Put in a tub and add straw for the flies to climb. Add about 30 or so fruit flies from some old ones you may have lying around or go buy some. Within 2 weeks you will have literally thousands if maggots ready to be fed off soon!


----------



## benton1576

Terrii said:


> http://s204.photobucket.com/user/TerriiDoll/media/20130714_161902.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s204.photobucket.com/user/TerriiDoll/media/20130710_143651.jpg.htmlimage


Looks like a mitsio/nosy be cross.


----------



## Bradley

benton1576 said:


> So, after years of breeding chameleons and just as the last clutch is about to leave home I've discovered the best way to breed fruit flies! Think of all the money I could have saved! Lol.
> 
> Heres my recipe:
> 
> 
> Instant mash (smash)
> Porridge oats
> Fresh fruit
> Straw.
> 
> 
> Mix the smash and oats at 2:1 ratio. Add boiling water and stir into a purée. Then take your fruit (I use grapes, peach and raspberries) squeeze the juice out and mix into the purée. Put in a tub and add straw for the flies to climb. Add about 30 or so fruit flies from some old ones you may have lying around or go buy some. Within 2 weeks you will have literally thousands if maggots ready to be fed off soon!


I use instant mash and vinegar with half a washing up sponge in the pint cup with net curtain over the top.


----------



## jojothefirst

benton1576 said:


> So, after years of breeding chameleons and just as the last clutch is about to leave home I've discovered the best way to breed fruit flies! Think of all the money I could have saved! Lol.
> 
> Heres my recipe:
> 
> 
> Instant mash (smash)
> Porridge oats
> Fresh fruit
> Straw.
> 
> 
> Mix the smash and oats at 2:1 ratio. Add boiling water and stir into a purée. Then take your fruit (I use grapes, peach and raspberries) squeeze the juice out and mix into the purée. Put in a tub and add straw for the flies to climb. Add about 30 or so fruit flies from some old ones you may have lying around or go buy some. Within 2 weeks you will have literally thousands if maggots ready to be fed off soon!


Nice to see you back on here mark.
Look at how 1 of your faly's has turned out (got him recently to pair with my pure female so the future babies should be amazing.)


----------



## tazjunky

One of my very nearly 5 month old females is looking a little tubby and black with orange striping. Could she be gravid so early?


----------



## Bradley

My female went like that as she grew up and wasnt gravid. I would certainly make sure your male cannot see the females and visa versa as that can trigger them to lay eggs.


----------



## Bradley

Picked up mt drainage bases from muji last weekend at the Kempton show and installed them this week. I am very happy with them and will make life much easier for me as both cages drain into one bucket that I can just tip away.


----------



## tazjunky

They did see each other w while back when I took the vid of the head bobbing. She seems overly tubby though for her age. Will keep an eye on here


----------



## Bradley

tazjunky said:


> They did see each other w while back when I took the vid of the head bobbing. She seems overly tubby though for her age. Will keep an eye on here


I am not a great believer in the theory of them seeing eachother and becoming gravid but some people are. I noticed the divide in the tank is glass but I take it that is covered so they cannot see eachother when in their cage.


----------



## tazjunky

Yeah the divide was made from corrotherm to separate the 2 females from the male, and he is now housed in his Reptibreeze and both the females are housed in the glass viv with a side each.


----------



## Bradley

tazjunky said:


> Yeah the divide was made from corrotherm to separate the 2 females from the male, and he is now housed in his Reptibreeze and both the females are housed in the glass viv with a side each.


I would stick a laying bin in just incase but I doubt she is gravid myself. she would have went through the very salmon pink stage and climbing every inch of her viv all day wanting to come out.


----------



## tazjunky

She hasn't shed enough times to get to that stage though yet, that's why I'm so confused with her. The other female is much bigger and is in that gold with blue hints stage. I think she should be getting to the pink stage on her next shed or 2.


----------



## Oski1

Look at how 1 of your faly's has turned out (got him recently to pair with my pure female so the future babies should be amazing.)

image
image[/QUOTE]

That is an absolutely stunning panther mate:2thumb:
I love Falys, they seem so rare though where was your Female from,


----------



## jojothefirst

Oski1 said:


> Look at how 1 of your faly's has turned out (got him recently to pair with my pure female so the future babies should be amazing.)
> 
> image
> image


That is an absolutely stunning panther mate:2thumb:
I love Falys, they seem so rare though where was your Female from,[/QUOTE]

Cheers. 
I paid more than I wanted for him as he was exactly the look I wanted. But he's definetly worth it. 
I got the female from a reliable source in west midlands a little while ago. IV seen pics of her sire and he has similar characteristics as well so should produce similar looking babies


----------



## MuJi

some updated pics of some of our newbies

jacksonii merumontanus


----------



## MuJi

jojothefirst said:


> Nice to see you back on here mark.
> Look at how 1 of your faly's has turned out (got him recently to pair with my pure female so the future babies should be amazing.)
> 
> image
> image


That is one stunning Faly mate, good luck pushing these forward Jojo, Mark had some cracking bloodlines!!!!!


----------



## jojothefirst

MuJi said:


> That is one stunning Faly mate, good luck pushing these forward Jojo, Mark had some cracking bloodlines!!!!!


cheers Julian. Yor right, the lines mark had were amazing.
Beautiful merus you have. How old are the babies in the pictures? Are you able to sex them that young? The second pic already seems to show 3 noticable horns!


----------



## Bradley

jojothefirst said:


> That is an absolutely stunning panther mate:2thumb:
> I love Falys, they seem so rare though where was your Female from,


Cheers. 
I paid more than I wanted for him as he was exactly the look I wanted. But he's definetly worth it. 
I got the female from a reliable source in west midlands a little while ago. IV seen pics of her sire and he has similar characteristics as well so should produce similar looking babies[/QUOTE]

I know he was given the best possible care by his previous owner so all that money was very worthwhile!


----------



## Craig050581

Our new blue bar ambilobe's about 5 week old now.


----------



## MuJi

jojothefirst said:


> cheers Julian. Yor right, the lines mark had were amazing.
> Beautiful merus you have. How old are the babies in the pictures? Are you able to sex them that young? The second pic already seems to show 3 noticable horns!


cheers mate, the babies r just over 3weeks now. U can see males and females already.
There is a guy selling F1 Faly in Hamm that may be worth a look if u r going down that route, his animals r always top quality.


----------



## Shaunny

Quick question guys on the exo-terror viv for baby chams. Mine is about 4 months old now and I was wondering how you all if using one keep the ambient temp down but the basking spot at its temp. I have the spot about 5" from the mesh and the light about 2" off the top of the mesh. I think it may be too cold on the spot for him as he seems to be dark throughout the day at times. The spot is about 81 and the ambient about 78.5-79. I think the basking may wan to go up a bit so he hasn't got to bask for as long as he does. 

Also when do I have to upgrade to the adult mesh cage? He is growing quite fast and explores the whole viv to hunt for food


----------



## Bradley

Shaunny said:


> Quick question guys on the exo-terror viv for baby chams. Mine is about 4 months old now and I was wondering how you all if using one keep the ambient temp down but the basking spot at its temp. I have the spot about 5" from the mesh and the light about 2" off the top of the mesh. I think it may be too cold on the spot for him as he seems to be dark throughout the day at times. The spot is about 81 and the ambient about 78.5-79. I think the basking may wan to go up a bit so he hasn't got to bask for as long as he does.
> 
> Also when do I have to upgrade to the adult mesh cage? He is growing quite fast and explores the whole viv to hunt for food


I have never really had a problem with ambients being too high. I upgrade at about six months. A lot of the time we look at them and think they look too small to go into their adult cage but in reality they are fine and love it.


----------



## Shaunny

I was going to say I'm sure if you offer him enough food in the larger cage then they will find it. I'm just sick of mopping it out twice a day! I want to try and get him in it ASAP but without stressing him in the process.


----------



## Bradley

Shaunny said:


> I was going to say I'm sure if you offer him enough food in the larger cage then they will find it. I'm just sick of mopping it out twice a day! I want to try and get him in it ASAP but without stressing him in the process.


It is a pain mopping it out. Some are bigger than others at six months. It isnup to you basically if you think he is ready. You can cup feed him to make sure he gets the food he needs.


----------



## Shaunny

Ok so I got Trevor out whist I clean and put drainage in his cage and he just ran across his plant and ate a butterfly will it harm him? xxx


----------



## Bradley

Shaunny said:


> Ok so I got Trevor out whist I clean and put drainage in his cage and he just ran across his plant and ate a butterfly will it harm him? xxx


It shouldn't harm him. Do you know the species or what it looked like?


----------



## Shaunny

Just the common white one you see all the time. I couldn't get there quick enough he ran so bloody fast to get it lol


----------



## Oski1

Shaunny said:


> Ok so I got Trevor out whist I clean and put drainage in his cage and he just ran across his plant and ate a butterfly will it harm him? xxx


Should be fine, I have caught my panther eating/crunching snails before on a few occasions :gasp: Outside on a bush I used to let him on:gasp: I was worried about parasites, etc,

He was fine although I don't put him on there as now as there are always snails around there.


----------



## Shaunny

Snails would seem more of a problem than butterfly's as they only live off nectar. It was so funny to see him get it so fast!


----------



## Bradley

Mine have eaten plenty of the white ones and they have been fine.


----------



## tazjunky

Evening all. Need to pick your brains for those that have this type of problem.

MY 5 month old panther male has been refusing to both eat and drink normally.

He has a mistking system, I drench the cage by hand 2-3 times extra daily but he just won't drink. His urates are small, brown. He doesn't look dehydrated as such, eyes are full, head pads are sunken in though. 

He went off wolfing down food a few weeks back after I changed him over to black crickets ( as that's all petsat home had in the day I went) since then he has gradually changed and will eat 1 medium/large locust if I'm lucky. 


Any ideas?


----------



## kato

Have you tried to see if he will try any salad? Or even any other type of Live Food such as Silk Worm's or wax Worms.

I always vary what all my Chameleons have to eat so that they do not get to fussy.


----------



## tazjunky

kato said:


> Have you tried to see if he will try any salad? Or even any other type of Live Food such as Silk Worm's or wax Worms.
> 
> I always vary what all my Chameleons have to eat so that they do not get to fussy.


I'll try him on salad tomorrow and see if be goes for it. I'll also put an order in for some silkies. He will eat wax worms but obviously don't want to give him them with them being so fatty.


----------



## kato

tazjunky said:


> I'll try him on salad tomorrow and see if be goes for it. I'll also put an order in for some silkies. He will eat wax worms but obviously don't want to give him them with them being so fatty.


Mine all love Silk Worms. If I give my Warty Chameleons them they will eat a ball of them in one go.

Wax worms are okay but only once a week.

As for Salad I either use Living Salad Trays from the vegetable section of Lidl or I use bags of Floretti Salad.


----------



## Shaunny

Don't know if it is the cause but we couldn't get anything for a few days other than black crix for our bearded dragons and they ate a fair few to start with, the next day less and the next day they stopped all together. Could just be coincidence though


----------



## tazjunky

Shaunny said:


> Don't know if it is the cause but we couldn't get anything for a few days other than black crix for our bearded dragons and they ate a fair few to start with, the next day less and the next day they stopped all together. Could just be coincidence though


It all started after the black crickets so it could be. Starting to wonder if it was a bad batch, mint get a fecal done if he can muster one out today. Iv just sprayed the viv with the lights off as he was awake already, looks like he had a sip but that's all. Going to add a dripper today as well and see if he will take from that.


----------



## Ventrata Idris

*Baby pygmy help needed*

Found this little fella in my Pygmy Chameleon Terrarium yesterday. He was covered in soil and climbing up the plants. 
Didn't really know what to do as I wasn't expecting him to show up. He climbed right to the top and started crawling across the top on the wire mesh. Decided to take him out and keep him safe in a plastic container with some damp kitchen roll and a piece of artificial plant. Need to get hold of some fruit flies and/or some micro crickets as soon as I can. Any advice is welcome as I'm a new baby pygmy cham dad. In fact I've only had my adults for less than 5 months.
Photo is a bit blurry as I took it through the plastic lid as I didn't want to disturb him too much.


----------



## Ventrata Idris

Ventrata Idris said:


> Found this little fella in my Pygmy Chameleon Terrarium yesterday.........


Update. Just found another baby pygmy! Wonder how many more will hatch?


----------



## tazjunky

love baby pygs, they look so grumpy!


----------



## tazjunky

kato said:


> Mine all love Silk Worms. If I give my Warty Chameleons them they will eat a ball of them in one go.
> 
> Wax worms are okay but only once a week.
> 
> As for Salad I either use Living Salad Trays from the vegetable section of Lidl or I use bags of Floretti Salad.



Well I bought some banded crickets yesterday and he ate about 7 of them :2thumb: Urate was white today as well so hopefully things are looking up. 

He has been puffing himself out alot today so I wonder if a shed is due soon.


----------



## kempo08

Does any bod know of any decent care sheets for thes or any personal information? Also what average age do these live to? Cheers guys and girls


----------



## tazjunky

kempo08 said:


> Does any bod know of any decent care sheets for thes or any personal information? Also what average age do these live to? Cheers guys and girls


Which type of chameleon do you need the information for?


----------



## Shaunny

tazjunky said:


> Well I bought some banded crickets yesterday and he ate about 7 of them :2thumb: Urate was white today as well so hopefully things are looking up.
> 
> He has been puffing himself out alot today so I wonder if a shed is due soon.


What's the basking spot mate? The reason I asked is because Trevor was eating and drinking fine but was dark a lot and sometimes nearly black, buffed up and pretty stressy. I went and got a new bulb to raise the temps a bit from 81-82 to about 86-87 and its made a massive difference to his temperament. Spends a lot more time in and out of the spot and is his normal happy bright colours.

Forgot too add he is 4 months old


----------



## rsklReptiles

Anyone use the exoterra tanks for chams? I use a screen cage ATM but in the winter it sucks so I'm getting Boris the largest exoterra tank they do only thing is drainage that's worrying me, how do people drain them?
I was thinking smash the bottom out and put a plastic bottom in with a dip so it drains but I'm not sure spending near £300 to smash the bottom out is the best way, especially if it weakens the structure and collapses or something ridiculous. Could almost guarantee it if I'm involved lol 
Any ideas?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Shaunny

rsklReptiles said:


> Anyone use the exoterra tanks for chams? I use a screen cage ATM but in the winter it sucks so I'm getting Boris the largest exoterra tank they do only thing is drainage that's worrying me, how do people drain them?
> I was thinking smash the bottom out and put a plastic bottom in with a dip so it drains but I'm not sure spending near £300 to smash the bottom out is the best way, especially if it weakens the structure and collapses or something ridiculous. Could almost guarantee it if I'm involved lol
> Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


Well I have my baby in a small one and I was getting pissed off with the water problem so if you go to B&Q and get a 22mm glass and tile diamond tip hole cutter and use a 22mm overflow pipe you can quite easily drill it. It took me about 10 mins to drill. It takes out about 95% of the water and the rest just evaporates before the next spray

You will have to also check that the bigger ones are not toughened as you can't drill it. They glass is in a plastic frame top and bottom so smashing the bottom won't effect it it any way


----------



## rsklReptiles

I did this on the last one before he outgrew it but it always left a layer of water at the bottom
If its framed would it be possible to just cut the sealer and remove the bottom without smashing it?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Shaunny

Just make sure it's tipping back a mill or 2 and there isn't a problem. Just drill the hole about 1" from the back panel


----------



## rsklReptiles

Do you mist by hand? I have a mistking might need to have it so it won't mist for as long as what I would normally

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Shaunny

I mist with a pump bottle and it holds 2ltr and I use nearly all of it twice a day as it takes him a few mins to start drinking but he will drink plenty by the time I have finished the bottle


----------



## tazjunky

rsklReptiles said:


> Anyone use the exoterra tanks for chams? I use a screen cage ATM but in the winter it sucks so I'm getting Boris the largest exoterra tank they do only thing is drainage that's worrying me, how do people drain them?
> I was thinking smash the bottom out and put a plastic bottom in with a dip so it drains but I'm not sure spending near £300 to smash the bottom out is the best way, especially if it weakens the structure and collapses or something ridiculous. Could almost guarantee it if I'm involved lol
> Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


 Couldn't you just cover the sides? Iv covered the sides of my viv with corotherm from b&q, and use a clear Perspex sheet to cover the top door to help keep the ambients up. I got one of those 100w Arcadians and hit 85f at 14inches from the top of the cage and the ambients are definately increased with it so I wouldn't think you would have a prob in the winter if you cover the sides etc.


----------



## rsklReptiles

tazjunky said:


> Couldn't you just cover the sides? Iv covered the sides of my viv with corotherm from b&q, and use a clear Perspex sheet to cover the top door to help keep the ambients up. I got one of those 100w Arcadians and hit 85f at 14inches from the top of the cage and the ambients are definately increased with it so I wouldn't think you would have a prob in the winter if you cover the sides etc.


Iv covered 3 of the sides and its great during the warmer months but in winter I want something abit better and I can upgrade him to a big t5ho setup rather than the Arcadia uv bulb he's on that way when the warmer months come and weather is nice I can use his cage outside for him

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tazjunky

Here's my 5 month old female again today, looking mighty pink and weighing a tonne!










A pic of the other larger female, looking lovely and gold with orange eyes. 









And my male now he is sky walking in his new viv. I bought some extra mister nozzles and the wedges for the top of the screen but to be honest they were useless at the front of the viv. I removed the mister nozzle from the bulkhead and used some extra tubing to move the nozzle heads to the middle of the cage. I also used the spare bulkhead that comes with the mistking system to make my own dripper as it wasn't needed.


----------



## Bradley

rsklReptiles said:


> Iv covered 3 of the sides and its great during the warmer months but in winter I want something abit better and I can upgrade him to a big t5ho setup rather than the Arcadia uv bulb he's on that way when the warmer months come and weather is nice I can use his cage outside for him
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


The only problem is they do not make one big enough really. Minimum adult size is 2x2x4 and exo terra do not make them that big. The biggest should be ok but is expensive. As long as the chameleon has access to the correct basking temperature it should not be a problem in the screen viv with sides covered.

I would go wooden over glass after screen myself. Will hold heat better than glass and can be cheap to get compared to glass in the size you want and need.


----------



## rsklReptiles

Bradley said:


> The only problem is they do not make one big enough really. Minimum adult size is 2x2x4 and exo terra do not make them that big. The biggest should be ok but is expensive. As long as the chameleon has access to the correct basking temperature it should not be a problem in the screen viv with sides covered.
> 
> I would go wooden over glass after screen myself. Will hold heat better than glass and can be cheap to get compared to glass in the size you want and need.


3x2x3 is big enough for an adult and are awesome looking when set up. The question was about drainage though and what the best way to drain them is

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ian kerr

*Panther enclosure*

started building enclosure....temps and lighting being tested...and working well!

now i just need to find a TRUE blue nosy be panther!!! lol


----------



## Bradley

rsklReptiles said:


> 3x2x3 is big enough for an adult and are awesome looking when set up. The question was about drainage though and what the best way to drain them is
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


I would still prefer more height on them. Ventilation isn't great once canopies are placed on top and as said drainage is a real problem.


----------



## Bradley

ian kerr said:


> started building enclosure....temps and lighting being tested...and working well!
> 
> now i just need to find a TRUE blue nosy be panther!!! lol
> 
> 
> image


Muji chameleonworld will be your best option. Is that the new Arcadia compact canopy? Should work with a 12% inside it but I do not use or recommend compacts myself. If using them stick to the Arcadia ones though.

A larg ficus would look good as a centre piece.


----------



## ian kerr

Bradley said:


> Muji chameleonworld will be your best option. Is that the new Arcadia compact canopy? Should work with a 12% inside it but I do not use or recommend compacts myself. If using them stick to the Arcadia ones though.
> 
> A larg ficus would look good as a centre piece.


its nowhere near finished plants will be place higher
no its a HABISTAT hood it holds 2 x arcadias,a heat bulb...and it has a nice
LED built in too!!...and its fan cooled!!!...ive tried Muji...he doesnt have any.


----------



## calibre

iv got a male nosy be coming from global geckos...dont know if they have any males left but they do have females


----------



## Bradley

ian kerr said:


> its nowhere near finished plants will be place higher
> no its a HABISTAT hood it holds 2 x arcadias,a heat bulb...and it has a nice
> LED built in too!!...and its fan cooled!!!...ive tried Muji...he doesnt have any.


Looks good I would try Jamie at chameleoco then for a baby nosy be.


----------



## ian kerr

any body know/friend or has bought from gazzatino? his nosy bes look the nicest to me.

chameleoco dont have any either


----------



## kato

ian kerr said:


> any body know/friend or has bought from gazzatino? his nosy bes look the nicest to me.
> 
> chameleoco dont have any either


Are you not over to Hamm in a couple of weeks? I'll be there eyeing up all the chameleons.


----------



## ian kerr

kato said:


> Are you not over to Hamm in a couple of weeks? I'll be there eyeing up all the chameleons.


No si....bring me back a nosy be will you


----------



## ian kerr

ian kerr said:


> any body know/friend or has bought from gazzatino? his nosy bes look the nicest to me.
> 
> chameleoco dont have any either


Anybody?


----------



## Bradley

ian kerr said:


> Anybody?


Are they one here as i have never heard of him/her? If he is not going to be used for breeding then as long as you like the look of the animal then it is fine but obviously if they are to be used for breeding then you want a pure animal you know the lineage of.


----------



## ian kerr

Bradley said:


> Are they one here as i have never heard of him/her? If he is not going to be used for breeding then as long as you like the look of the animal then it is fine but obviously if they are to be used for breeding then you want a pure animal you know the lineage of.


I will be breeding and ill pick the best looking one i find.thats gazzatinos ones at the mo...but thanks for your input.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Would every one agree that this locale is ambilobe


----------



## Shaunny

Isn't it a blue bar ambilobe?


----------



## ian kerr

XtremeReptiles said:


> Would every one agree that this locale is ambilobe
> image


Blue bar?


----------



## Shaunny

I think most people just call it ambilobe panther but I was told its a blue bar ambilobe because of the blue stripes. That's what I have


----------



## calibre

Yes....Blue bar ambilobe


----------



## XtremeReptiles

calibre said:


> Yes....Blue bar ambilobe


Please explain why. I know why he is but I'm testing others  and yes to the locale is called a blue bar ambilobe


----------



## Shaunny

Do you mean how does he get his colour? 

They get their colour depending on where they come from. Each ambilobe panther is different but generally devided up unto two groups which are blue-bar and red-bar because of their distinct barings which is more prominent than the other colours. They are generally made up of all different colour such as white, red, blue, green etc but the baring stands out hence the name


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Shaunny said:


> Do you mean how does he get his colour?
> 
> They get their colour depending on where they come from. Each ambilobe panther is different but generally devided up unto two groups which are blue-bar and red-bar because of their distinct barings which is more prominent than the other colours. They are generally made up of all different colour such as white, red, blue, green etc but the baring stands out hence the name


No I know all that :lol2:By the way you can't get white baring :whistling2: Yes I do know the different locales come from different parts of Madagascar but im asking you what are the characteristics that make up a ambilobe not the colour of the barring. I know what does but im testing you :2thumb:


----------



## Shaunny

I didn't say white baring I said they are split into mainly 2 categories being red and blue bar and there are also other colours that make up the pattern on a panther and white being one of them


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Shaunny said:


> I didn't say white baring I said they are split into mainly 2 categories being red and blue bar and there are also other colours that make up the pattern on a panther and white being one of them


oh ok just making sure :lol2:


----------



## Shaunny

Well without getting too technical they basically have reflective cells under their top layer of skin which is transparent


----------



## Bradley

I saw him and thought how nice an ambilobe he was. He is just classic ambilobe to me. If it was another locale like faly or mitsio i could tell you certain characteristics but when seeing an ambilobe i just sort of know it is one without looking too much at them, mainly due to the very wide range of colours they have.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Bradley said:


> I saw him and thought how nice an ambilobe he was. He is just classic ambilobe to me. If it was another locale like faly or mitsio i could tell you certain characteristics but when seeing an ambilobe i just sort of know it is one without looking too much at them, mainly due to the very wide range of colours they have.


Yes yeah but then the different letter bars come into play like ambilobes have either an v or y shaped by whereas sambavas for example tend to have a u bar. But yes I do love ambilobes because of there colours but there can be mixed up with other locales very easily!


----------



## Bradley

XtremeReptiles said:


> Yes yeah but then the different letter bars come into play like ambilobes have either an v or y shaped by whereas sambavas for example tend to have a u bar. But yes I do love ambilobes because of there colours but there can be mixed up with other locales very easily!


They can be but there are usually differences even if very small. Ambilobe are so variable you can get mix ups.


----------



## ian kerr

*Nosy Be*

HHmmmmm......should i buy this boy!!....HELL YEA!


----------



## Shaunny

How old is he?


----------



## ian kerr

Shaunny said:


> How old is he?


11 mths


----------



## Shaunny

He is amazing. I can't wait for my bit to have loads of colour


----------



## YemenRango

ian kerr said:


> HHmmmmm......should i buy this boy!!....HELL YEA!
> 
> 
> image





That is 1 very nice chameleon :O


----------



## ian kerr

*Nosy be*

went to Brighton LILLYEXOTICS and picked up this little Blue boy today
Loz was great to deal with..a truly nice guy!!...and had some amazing Chameleons!...definately a recomendation!!!!


----------



## EuroHerp

We're looking at getting a pair of jacksons but as we have a reptile specific insulated outhouse I'm worried that the background temp of 75 will be to much for them day and night.
Out of the subspecies is one more suitable than the others? 
Or is this temp fine?
Also as we will be providing screen cages what's the best way to keep humidity up?


----------



## ian kerr

ian kerr said:


> went to Brighton LILLYEXOTICS and picked up this little Blue boy today
> Loz was great to deal with..a truly nice guy!!...and had some amazing Chameleons!...definately a recomendation!!!!
> 
> image
> image


WRONG NAME!!...its Loz at CHAMELEONS AND GECKOS FOR SALE UK.
check out his facebook page!


----------



## jojothefirst

EuroHerp said:


> We're looking at getting a pair of jacksons but as we have a reptile specific insulated outhouse I'm worried that the background temp of 75 will be to much for them day and night.
> Out of the subspecies is one more suitable than the others?
> Or is this temp fine?
> Also as we will be providing screen cages what's the best way to keep humidity up?


The 3 subspecies require the same care. 
if you Could have provided a temp drop at night then then that would have been ok.
Panthers and Yemen and a few other species like higher temps. Maybe consider 1 of those.
With screen vivs, people often wrap 3 sides with something like a shower curtain, pond liner or anything that's not harmful and is water proof.


----------



## LooneyLou

Hey I'm wanting to get a chameleons .. obviously I'll research before ... but I'm wondering which is a type that's bright colouring ... but can have not to big of a vivarium :2thumb:


----------



## Shaunny

I'm no expert as I only have one. Males are by far the brightest colours in terms of pAttern but then females are mainly a solid block of one colour which can be just as nice. The viv will have to be a minimum of 4x2x2 for a male And I think females are ok in 3x2x2 or maybe be even smaller on width and depth. 

Males are easier as you don't have to worry about lay boxes for females, they lay infertile eggs even if not mated. Most things you will read will say that a panther chameleon are one of the best for first time chams but most chams are higher up in the requirements than most other lizards.

Look at the care sheet on here and it will tell you everything you need to know its amazing


----------



## Shaunny

Sorry I meant on another site for care etc

Chameleon Forums - CCR - Chameleons

The Americans do it different but here is so much more help on this site due to it being just chams. Although Bradly on here will help you out a lot if you need it.


----------



## jojothefirst

LooneyLou said:


> Hey I'm wanting to get a chameleons .. obviously I'll research before ... but I'm wondering which is a type that's bright colouring ... but can have not to big of a vivarium :2thumb:


Carpet chameleons (furcifer lateralis) are smallish and bright coloured. The females are better looking than the males in this species.
I love mt meru Jackson chameleon colours. (Jacksoni merumontanus)
There are other small bright species but they are rarer and harder to care for and expensive like furcifer campani and furcifer minor


----------



## Bradley

EuroHerp said:


> We're looking at getting a pair of jacksons but as we have a reptile specific insulated outhouse I'm worried that the background temp of 75 will be to much for them day and night.
> Out of the subspecies is one more suitable than the others?
> Or is this temp fine?
> Also as we will be providing screen cages what's the best way to keep humidity up?


I would have a look at yemens and panthers with those ambients. Jacksons I feel would struggle. They are so delicate but panthers and yemens will do well with those temperatures.


----------



## Bradley

LooneyLou said:


> Hey I'm wanting to get a chameleons .. obviously I'll research before ... but I'm wondering which is a type that's bright colouring ... but can have not to big of a vivarium :2thumb:


Panthers will be your best option as a new chameleon keeper for colour and ease of keeping. As said a male is what you will want and the require a 2x2x4 screen cage. 

Carpets are nice but do not live that long and many only get great colours when gravid.


----------



## EuroHerp

Bradley said:


> I would have a look at yemens and panthers with those ambients. Jacksons I feel would struggle. They are so delicate but panthers and yemens will do well with those temperatures.


I'm going to set up some temperature recorders over the next month to find the day and night time temps. If it doesn't work out then ill get another pair of panthers.


----------



## Bradley

EuroHerp said:


> I'm going to set up some temperature recorders over the next month to find the day and night time temps. If it doesn't work out then ill get another pair of panthers.


Obviously as the year is going on you are going to be getting more winter temps. For the species you prefer it is the summer temperatures you really want and need as overheating is the problem. 

Panthers will tolerate a lot and setting a pair up in their separate screen cages in the area you describe sounds like they would so well.


----------



## EuroHerp

Thanks for the advice


----------



## tazjunky

has anyone else used the Swell Reptiles halogen bulbs for their chams?

I just fitted a 75w to my set-up and wow does this bad boy kick out a load of heat : ) 


Has anyone else noticed their chams climbing to the tops of the cages and sitting directly under the UV source?

My male is constantly climbing to top and hanging directly under the T5 tube and flattening himself up against it. I have a branch placed about 11/12 inches under the tubes but he insists on walking the ceiling to get closer.

Any ideas or anyone else with the same problem? im worried about his eyes what with him getting so close.


----------



## Bradley

The halogens do give out a lot of heat compared to spotlights of the same wattage. They last a lot longer too

My male sits on the roof of the cage under the uv a lot and like you have has a branch under the uv that he can sit on.


----------



## Bradley

My male ambilobe at 11 months from Muji's Bojo line. I am very happy with how he is turning out! :2thumb:


----------



## izz

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know the standard viv size for a Pygmy chameleon?


----------



## Oski1

Bradley said:


> My male ambilobe at 11 months from Muji's Bojo line. I am very happy with how he is turning out! :2thumb:
> [URL=http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af328/bradleycham1/DSCF1869_zpsa1b11e67.jpg]image[/URL]


Look good dude, The Bojo line has produced some stunners!


----------



## Bradley

Oski1 said:


> Look good dude, The Bojo line has produced some stunners!


It sure has!


----------



## ian kerr

*Nosy Be out and about...*


----------



## calibre

He is f.... in awesome ian. Which line is he from?


----------



## ian kerr

calibre said:


> He is f.... in awesome ian. Which line is he from?


Loz from *chameleons and geckos for sale* in Brighton!!...top guy with top chams!....check out his facebook page


----------



## jojothefirst

Bradley said:


> My male ambilobe at 11 months from Muji's Bojo line. I am very happy with how he is turning out! :2thumb:
> [URL="http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af328/bradleycham1/DSCF1869_zpsa1b11e67.jpg"]image[/URL]


He's awesome!



Oski1 said:


> Look good dude, The Bojo line has produced some stunners!


I have some baby ambilobe and there mother is from Bojo line and Father is from Mr Jingles so the babies should be outstanding!



ian kerr said:


> image
> image


He's a handsome chap! bet your pleased with him.


----------



## ian kerr

jojothefirst said:


> he's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> I have some baby ambilobe and there mother is from bojo line and father is from mr jingles so the babies should be outstanding!
> 
> 
> 
> He's a handsome chap! Bet your pleased with him.


yup!!!


----------



## Jakenicholls

my male panther is acting a little strange the past couple of days, he has been sat on the same branch right at the back, the exact same place that he sleeps. hes been doing this for around 2, 3 maybe 4 days now, he hasnt eaten anything and I got him out of his enclosure for a couple of hours yesterday and he seemed fine, he isnt showing any signs of distress or discomfort at all, his colours are normal, not dark and gloomy, any ideas what could be happening?


----------



## Bradley

Jakenicholls said:


> my male panther is acting a little strange the past couple of days, he has been sat on the same branch right at the back, the exact same place that he sleeps. hes been doing this for around 2, 3 maybe 4 days now, he hasnt eaten anything and I got him out of his enclosure for a couple of hours yesterday and he seemed fine, he isnt showing any signs of distress or discomfort at all, his colours are normal, not dark and gloomy, any ideas what could be happening?


What are his temperatures? It has got a bit cold lately.


----------



## Johnsteele1984

ian kerr said:


> image
> image




That is lovely ,:flrt:


----------



## Jakenicholls

Bradley said:


> What are his temperatures? It has got a bit cold lately.


he has a 32c basking spot and the ambient temperature everywhere else is just above room temperature at about 23ish, night temperature with lights off is about room temperature, 21ish


----------



## ch5

Guys, I am selling my mistking. 
It has been removed from a reptibreeze XL. 

It comes with... 

Pump
UK plug and timer
1 nozzle + connections
Corner plate for mounting in the corner of a reptibreeze. 
Reservoir connection 

There is also enough tubing for 1 viv setup. 

I won't sell bits and bobs, must go as a whole package. Will sell for £75 collected. I am based in Manchester. Please PM if interested. Thanks!


----------



## StevenM31

ch5 said:


> Guys, I am selling my mistking.
> It has been removed from a reptibreeze XL.
> 
> It comes with...
> 
> Pump
> UK plug and timer
> 1 nozzle + connections
> Corner plate for mounting in the corner of a reptibreeze.
> Reservoir connection
> 
> There is also enough tubing for 1 viv setup.
> 
> I won't sell bits and bobs, must go as a whole package. Will sell for £75 collected. I am based in Manchester. Please PM if interested. Thanks!




is this the timer which allows you to set the duration (in seconds) for how long you want it to spray and however long for??

also it has the reservoir connection which i guess you could put into a bucket of water to use as a reservoir?


----------



## ch5

StevenM31 said:


> is this the timer which allows you to set the duration (in seconds) for how long you want it to spray and however long for??
> 
> also it has the reservoir connection which i guess you could put into a bucket of water to use as a reservoir?


Yes that's the correct timer. 

Correct. You should be able to get the setup instructions from mistking website for the install.


----------



## StevenM31

ok thanks, I don't mean to be like picky but isn't it around that price new because on mistking its $99 so works out nearly the same??

thanks again for the info


----------



## ch5

StevenM31 said:


> ok thanks, I don't mean to be like picky but isn't it around that price new because on mistking its $99 so works out nearly the same??
> 
> thanks again for the info


Thats before customs get hold of it


----------



## StevenM31

ahh yeah very true:2thumb:


----------



## StevenM31

anyway i thought i'd share an image of my 5 month old nosy be which comes from a true blue bloodline from london, his name is Onja


----------



## ch5

StevenM31 said:


> ahh yeah very true:2thumb:


And I am pretty sure that $99US excludes postage. Add an extra $50US for that


----------



## ian kerr

Jakenicholls said:


> he has a 32c basking spot and the ambient temperature everywhere else is just above room temperature at about 23ish, night temperature with lights off is about room temperature, 21ish


is he drinking?


----------



## ian kerr

just found my cham book that i had in the late 90s...."care and breeding of CHAMELEONS" by Philippe De Vosojli and gary fergusson....anybody got it?
we gut loaded with dandilion leaves in the summer and greens in the winter and used Nutrobal!! lol


----------



## Jakenicholls

ian kerr said:


> is he drinking?


yes he's drinking normally


----------



## Craig050581

Hi all, can anyone recommend a breeder of Jackson chameleons? Cheers


----------



## jojothefirst

Craig050581 said:


> Hi all, can anyone recommend a breeder of Jackson chameleons? Cheers


Which species you looking for? 
Phelsuma farm (spelling?) often have xanths and j. Jacksoni and I know muji have mt meru babies ATM


----------



## Crispy06

ian kerr said:


> Loz from *chameleons and geckos for sale* in Brighton!!...top guy with top chams!....check out his facebook page


I second that his Chams are awesome with great colours.


----------



## Bradley

Craig050581 said:


> Hi all, can anyone recommend a breeder of Jackson chameleons? Cheers


The only person I would recommend is muji. He may be able to get other jacksons species from friends in Europe alongside merus. I know someone with xanth babies I would also recommend. I you want her details pm me. All her babies have done really well.


----------



## nads

Craig050581 said:


> Hi all, can anyone recommend a breeder of Jackson chameleons? Cheers


 
^^^As Bradley says..These are sensitive Chameleons so you only want to buy from reputable people so you start off with good strong youngsters :2thumb:

Vicky


----------



## Craig050581

Anyone going to donny on Sunday? I'm looking for a replacement drip system to the big dripper. Had enough of them cracking on the corners after 5 months. Anyone recommend any? Been trying to find somewhere selling the fluker farm drippers.


----------



## Richmatty11

after advice.
my chameleon started going to the ground alot. it seems he wants to get out the cage by trying to climb on glass. he will then do a lap goto top of cage then back to the floor. he only started this yesterday.
his cage is a vivexoctic cham viv. with extra vents put all around viv. temp of tank is 26 basking spot he is 7months old. he eating fine and drinking fine. i mist twice a day untill he drinks. 
i gut load crickes with dino fuel and carrots dust with repasy calcium plus and komodo calcium dust. 
uvb 10.0 arcadia with reflector at top middle of viv.


----------



## Reptile Stef

You need to turn up your basking temp mate 27c is to low you want it around 86-88f. ( 30-31c ) 27c ( 80f ) should be the warm part of the viv 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## rsklReptiles

Here's Boris









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Richmatty11

turned temp up and he straight to basking spot. colours all back to norm within two minuted brill cheers.


----------



## Shaunny

What's the size of your viv? At 7 months they should be in the recommended size of 4x2x2, mine started doing the same as yours but he was in a 60x40x40 exo-terror


----------



## Richmatty11

58x49x92 cm


----------



## benton1576

jojothefirst said:


> Nice to see you back on here mark.
> Look at how 1 of your faly's has turned out (got him recently to pair with my pure female so the future babies should be amazing.)
> 
> image
> image


Wow,

A storm baby!!! he looks amazing, where did you get him from, Kev or Vicki?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## benton1576

I have 1.0 Masoala for sale. £175

He is 3.5 months old and showing a lot of potential! 

Anyone who knows me knows I have 100% pure bloodlines and these are no exception. This is the last male Masoala I have and was previously reserved. I may also have a female available very soon. A very hard to find Panther chameleon locale.

Please PM me for more details, Pics on request. Serious inquires only please. 

Heres a pic of his sire:


----------



## benton1576

Heres a pic of the baby for sale. As you can see in the second pic, they display a lot of white and some of the reds are starting to come in now. Second pic is one of the brothers to the male I have for sale, I couldnt get a pic of him showing his whites.







benton1576 said:


> I have 1.0 Masoala for sale. £175
> 
> He is 3.5 months old and showing a lot of potential!
> 
> Anyone who knows me knows I have 100% pure bloodlines and these are no exception. This is the last male Masoala I have and was previously reserved. I may also have a female available very soon. A very hard to find Panther chameleon locale.
> 
> Please PM me for more details, Pics on request. Serious inquires only please.
> 
> Heres a pic of his sire:
> 
> http://s354.photobucket.com/user/benton1576/media/DSCF0435.jpg.htmlimage


----------



## jojothefirst

benton1576 said:


> Wow,
> 
> A storm baby!!! he looks amazing, where did you get him from, Kev or Vicki?
> 
> Thanks for sharing


That's ok, and was from Vicky. 
I created a thread on Cham forums and there were some that liked him so much they were talking about importing future babies!!!
He's mated with my female Faly so hopefully she lays soon.


----------



## benton1576

jojothefirst said:


> That's ok, and was from Vicky.
> I created a thread on Cham forums and there were some that liked him so much they were talking about importing future babies!!!
> He's mated with my female Faly so hopefully she lays soon.


I would be very interested in a male from you. Although I wont be breeding Chams, I would kill for a good Faly to spoil! haha


----------



## ian kerr

*NOSY BEs and AMBILOBEs*

our male Blu Boy..










and our stunning female










and one of the AMBILOBE babies 4 males and 2 females left ...prices in classifieds.


----------



## Shaunny

can you lovely people have a browse through this please and try and help me please im worried now

Bit worried now - Chameleon Forums


----------



## jojothefirst

benton1576 said:


> I would be very interested in a male from you. Although I wont be breeding Chams, I would kill for a good Faly to spoil! haha


He he, can't wait to see how they turn out, think there going to be amazing.


----------



## JoshSils

I finally picked up my first chameleon yesterday, 

Meet Lincoln..





He's a blue bar ambilobe an he's 3 months old


----------



## stalincat

hey there!
Any idea what this might be? Is it a burn? Looks weird. I found this today. Most of it is dry, but there's one little part which is raised and kinda moist.
Changed the bulb, put a 60W instead of 80 today.. and put some antiseptic cream on. Do we need a vet, what do yous think?


----------



## benton1576

Due to a last minute cancellation I now have 2 maleMasoala available for sale and possibly a female. Inbox for details. SERIOUS enquiries only please!!!


----------



## Bradley

stalincat said:


> hey there!
> Any idea what this might be? Is it a burn? Looks weird. I found this today. Most of it is dry, but there's one little part which is raised and kinda moist.
> Changed the bulb, put a 60W instead of 80 today.. and put some antiseptic cream on. Do we need a vet, what do yous think?
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


Could be a burn. How is it looking now?


----------



## JoshSils

Has anyone ever had trouble with their panther nibbling on branches?!

i spotted my 3 month old cham doing it couple of days in a row now, but this morning he managed to snap a bit off an attempted to eat it. i had to wrestle it out of his mouth as it would have done him some damage! 

the branches aren't exactly flimsy in his cage but he's got a pretty mean bite, as i found out this morning.


----------



## MuJi

Shaunny said:


> can you lovely people have a browse through this please and try and help me please im worried now
> 
> Bit worried now - Chameleon Forums


your misting regime is to intense in my opinion. How old is he because young chams can become very stressed with misting systems. Its much better to hand spray the enclosure 3 times a day just to wet all the foliage. If you see him starting to drink then you can spray heavier and also let the nozzle drip onto his head. 
Ditch the 12% uv they don't need it. 6% is ample.


----------



## MuJi

JoshSils said:


> Has anyone ever had trouble with their panther nibbling on branches?!
> 
> i spotted my 3 month old cham doing it couple of days in a row now, but this morning he managed to snap a bit off an attempted to eat it. i had to wrestle it out of his mouth as it would have done him some damage!
> 
> the branches aren't exactly flimsy in his cage but he's got a pretty mean bite, as i found out this morning.


This is very common and happens when they're lacking certain minerals. If you use sticky tounge farms miner-all as your calcium supplement you will see this stop as it contains minerals as well as calcium.
Sticky Tongue Farms | Chameleon World Muji


----------



## Apocalypseuk

*My new Ambanja Panther chameleon *

Hey guys got my 1st Cham yesterday! and was the most liveliest thing I've ever seen! lol he kept trying to run all over me, all around my fingers showing a really nice colours and all sorts was really nice  but today Im already worried about him :S after research I personally just think he may be shredding but I just thought I'd come here to ask for a little more help just encase, today He's hiding away slightly in a spot he seems to have found and he's showing a brownish colour and he's also got like patches of white on him they look like the start of a shed or quick shed but again just being safe! anyways here's all the info 


Chameleon Info:
Your Chameleon - Ambanja Panther Chameleon, roughly 2 and Half months old and I've had him since yesterday so 1 day.
Handling - yesterday quite a bit because this is all he wanted to do but today I have picked him up I've just left him to decide what he wants to do.
Feeding - yesterday He had gutloaded and multivitamined D3 small crickets, and today he's only eaten like 5 calcium dusted crickets (no D3)
Supplements - the supplements I have are ProRep Calci Dust, Nutrobal multivitamin with D3 and Reptivite without D3
Watering - What kind of watering technique do you use? I mist/spray him roughly 3 times a day or if its dry with humidity drop but normally only 3 times a day. How often and how long to you mist? I do about 3 to 5 squirts of spray coating all leafs to be honest. Do you see your chameleon drinking? Yeh I seen him drinking today when I sprayed the top. I also Have a big dripper going on the other side of the cage but I haven't even seen him try for this yet.
Fecal Description - Briefly note colors and consistency from recent droppings. Has this chameleon ever been tested for parasites? his normal colours from when I got him were, white, blue, green all at once, but today only a brownish colour with a slight green down the middle and head. and not that Im aware of he hasn't had any but after I'm deffo sure that the owner before me/breeder would of due to the amount he had and what good condition they was in.
History - Any previous information about your cham that might be useful to others when trying to help you. Not that I can think of unless I ask the person I brought him from 

Cage Info:
Cage Type - Describe your cage (Glass, Screen, Combo?) What are the dimensions?
I live in the UK and I have an EXO Terra 45x45x60
Lighting - What brand, model, and types of lighting are you using? What is your daily lighting schedule?

My lighting schedule is a Basking light 100W on a thermostat to control the temperature, an Arcadia tube light 12% UVB with the timers set on 8:30 in the morning till around 20:00 at night. all lights out and this time.

Temperature - What temp range have you created (cage floor to basking spot)? Lowest overnight temp? How do you measure these temps?

My ambient temp is roughly around 22c but this is pretty much at the bottom and the basking spot/top of cage sits around 25.3c/77.3F and the lowest I seen the temp drop last night over night time was roughly around 69f Also I have a thermostat and Hydrometer which also displays temp as well.

Humidity - What are your humidity levels? How are you creating and maintaining these levels? What do you use to measure humidity?

Humidity mainly sits around 72% to 84% at all times. to keep this I spray the cage, Have a big dripper and also a Fogger on a timer to go off every 2 hours.

Plants - Are you using live plants? If so, what kind?
At the minute no, But I am thinking of getting a small umbrella plant.

Placement - Where is your cage located? Is it near any fans, air vents, or high traffic areas? At what height is the top of the cage relative to your room floor? Don't really know how to explain this but he's basically sat next to the wardrobe Not really high up but not really low down on top of some draw's sorry don't really know how to explain this but he isn't near house vents or fans or anything.

Location - Where are you geographically located?
United Kingdom.

Current Problem - The current problem you are concerned about.
He's showing like a mud brownish colour and has small white patches on him.

Here is a picture also. If you would like anymore information feel free to ask thanks again all and please help when you can


----------



## Reptile Stef

Apocalypseuk said:


> Hey guys got my 1st Cham yesterday! and was the most liveliest thing I've ever seen! lol he kept trying to run all over me, all around my fingers showing a really nice colours and all sorts was really nice  but today Im already worried about him :S after research I personally just think he may be shredding but I just thought I'd come here to ask for a little more help just encase, today He's hiding away slightly in a spot he seems to have found and he's showing a brownish colour and he's also got like patches of white on him they look like the start of a shed or quick shed but again just being safe! anyways here's all the info
> 
> 
> Chameleon Info:
> Your Chameleon - Ambanja Panther Chameleon, roughly 2 and Half months old and I've had him since yesterday so 1 day.
> Handling - yesterday quite a bit because this is all he wanted to do but today I have picked him up I've just left him to decide what he wants to do.
> Feeding - yesterday He had gutloaded and multivitamined D3 small crickets, and today he's only eaten like 5 calcium dusted crickets (no D3)
> Supplements - the supplements I have are ProRep Calci Dust, Nutrobal multivitamin with D3 and Reptivite without D3
> Watering - What kind of watering technique do you use? I mist/spray him roughly 3 times a day or if its dry with humidity drop but normally only 3 times a day. How often and how long to you mist? I do about 3 to 5 squirts of spray coating all leafs to be honest. Do you see your chameleon drinking? Yeh I seen him drinking today when I sprayed the top. I also Have a big dripper going on the other side of the cage but I haven't even seen him try for this yet.
> Fecal Description - Briefly note colors and consistency from recent droppings. Has this chameleon ever been tested for parasites? his normal colours from when I got him were, white, blue, green all at once, but today only a brownish colour with a slight green down the middle and head. and not that Im aware of he hasn't had any but after I'm deffo sure that the owner before me/breeder would of due to the amount he had and what good condition they was in.
> History - Any previous information about your cham that might be useful to others when trying to help you. Not that I can think of unless I ask the person I brought him from
> 
> Cage Info:
> Cage Type - Describe your cage (Glass, Screen, Combo?) What are the dimensions?
> I live in the UK and I have an EXO Terra 45x45x60
> Lighting - What brand, model, and types of lighting are you using? What is your daily lighting schedule?
> 
> My lighting schedule is a Basking light 100W on a thermostat to control the temperature, an Arcadia tube light 12% UVB with the timers set on 8:30 in the morning till around 20:00 at night. all lights out and this time.
> 
> Temperature - What temp range have you created (cage floor to basking spot)? Lowest overnight temp? How do you measure these temps?
> 
> My ambient temp is roughly around 22c but this is pretty much at the bottom and the basking spot/top of cage sits around 25.3c/77.3F and the lowest I seen the temp drop last night over night time was roughly around 69f Also I have a thermostat and Hydrometer which also displays temp as well.
> 
> Humidity - What are your humidity levels? How are you creating and maintaining these levels? What do you use to measure humidity?
> 
> Humidity mainly sits around 72% to 84% at all times. to keep this I spray the cage, Have a big dripper and also a Fogger on a timer to go off every 2 hours.
> 
> Plants - Are you using live plants? If so, what kind?
> At the minute no, But I am thinking of getting a small umbrella plant.
> 
> Placement - Where is your cage located? Is it near any fans, air vents, or high traffic areas? At what height is the top of the cage relative to your room floor? Don't really know how to explain this but he's basically sat next to the wardrobe Not really high up but not really low down on top of some draw's sorry don't really know how to explain this but he isn't near house vents or fans or anything.
> 
> Location - Where are you geographically located?
> United Kingdom.
> 
> Current Problem - The current problem you are concerned about.
> He's showing like a mud brownish colour and has small white patches on him.
> 
> Here is a picture also. If you would like anymore information feel free to ask thanks again all and please help when you can
> 
> [URL=http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/3849/s0wr.jpg]image[/URL]


All sounds ok apart from the basking temp turn it up to around 86-88f yours is way to low. Where did you get him from?


----------



## Apocalypseuk

Reptile Stef said:


> All sounds ok apart from the basking temp turn it up to around 86-88f yours is way to low. Where did you get him from?



Doe's he seem ok though as I'm worried about why he's staying brown, hideing away, and has these white patches on him. Is this what the start of a shed may look like?


----------



## Reptile Stef

Apocalypseuk said:


> Doe's he seem ok though as I'm worried about why he's staying brown, hideing away, and has these white patches on him. Is this what the start of a shed may look like?


Chameleons are quite good in hiding things ie ( illnesses, stress etc ) the reason why his dark is because it's to cold which means stressing out so wack up the temp to 88f and he'd be happier. As for the white patches they are a start of a shed give him the right temp and humidity and he will shed in no time... 

:2thumb:


----------



## Apocalypseuk

Reptile Stef said:


> Chameleons are quite good in hiding things ie ( illnesses, stress etc ) the reason why his dark is because it's to cold which means stressing out so wack up the temp to 88f and he'd be happier. As for the white patches they are a start of a shed give him the right temp and humidity and he will shed in no time...
> 
> :2thumb:


I put the temp up more, there was no reaction, then suddenly he lightened up came out of his hiding place had a quick look around then basically went straight back so I reckon the temp change helped but I think it may just be him hiding just to get used to his new environment maybe


----------



## benton1576

That's 1.1 masoala safely arrived in Holland!!! I still have 2 males available, everyone here knows how hard they are to get, so hard to find that I may be sending 1 to a guy in Spain as he can't find them anywhere over there.


----------



## Craftycarpman

*Can anyone help please*

My veiled chameleon has got suspected tail necrosis, but I can't get her the vets until morning. She is happy within herself as she is still stuffing her face with wax worms, but is there any sort of cream or antiseptic I can use on it just to. Make sure she isn't uncomfortable


----------



## Bradley

Craftycarpman said:


> My veiled chameleon has got suspected tail necrosis, but I can't get her the vets until morning. She is happy within herself as she is still stuffing her face with wax worms, but is there any sort of cream or antiseptic I can use on it just to. Make sure she isn't uncomfortable


I would just leave it until tomorrow and see what the vet says. It is likely the tail will be removed ( the dead bit) so a cream won't really help much.


----------



## Jakenicholls

Hopefully going to be making a larger enclosure for my chameleon (free range) in the coming weeks, I am planning to make it 5-6ft in length, 2ft in depth and 6ft in height, I have taken into account the cost of it all and am certain I can sustain it along with everything else including misting, heat, uvb, foliage, vines etc. Was just wondering if anybody else has a free range enclosure and has anything should know about before I go ahead and start making it?


----------



## tazjunky

Some pics of my male ambilobe taken today. Only 7 months old. First one of him at rest and other 2 fired up after seeing the ladies.


----------



## kopstar

He's a stunner.


----------



## calibre

Any young to juvenile female nosy bes available from good lines please?


----------



## MuJi

*We'll have a limited amount of babies from this line.*










*Available in a couple of weeks :mf_dribble:

PM, phone or email :2thumb: 07890960405, [email protected]
*


----------



## calibre

anyone know of any decent, informative chameleon groups on facebook?

Cant stand the people on 'Chameleon lovers' talking about their baby being stressed because they didnt know they were handling it too much and putting kisses to each other at the end of each sentence.

Want to learn stuff rather than see what people are doing wrong.

Thank you


----------



## Shaunny

Go onto chameleon forum mate there is massive amounts of info on there and they are all very helpful xxx lol


----------



## BigHeadBen

Colourful splash style chameleon commissions available to buy or order your own - or just check out the page on Facebook if you love chameleons & other lizards  
Facebook.com/jaymanchand.art


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Bradley

calibre said:


> anyone know of any decent, informative chameleon groups on facebook?
> 
> Cant stand the people on 'Chameleon lovers' talking about their baby being stressed because they didnt know they were handling it too much and putting kisses to each other at the end of each sentence.
> 
> Want to learn stuff rather than see what people are doing wrong.
> 
> Thank you


The worldwide chameleon family is a good group with a lot of people of here in the group.


----------



## Craig050581

Hi all, can anyone recommend someone for silkworms and butterworms? Cheers


----------



## BigHeadBen

Hi guys, I've recently bought 2 panther chams and they were sold to me as male & female but I have a feeling they are both male. Could anyone identify? 
Here's Nelson (supposed male ):








Wellington (supposed female):










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BigHeadBen

Thanks everyone  oh, Nelson's eye only looks funny as it's shedding...they are such cute little monsters!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BambiMaggot666

I'm not entirely sure if this has been asked already, but I was wondering if anybody could help me? 
I've just got a baby yemen, and she's amazing! My first chameleon, and I'm already in love with her :flrt:
Anyway, I've made sure not to handle her much, so she can settle. I've offered her food, and she hasn't yet taken any. I don't think I'll worry too much, as I know it may be because of the move, but I wondered if anybody could suggest ways to get her to take food if she's still not taking it in a few days? She's super tiny, and I think she's on size... 2 browns? I can't quite remember, and can't check right now.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pole

nice chameleons everyone, im hopefully getting a male yemen for Christmas, cant wait.


----------



## tazjunky

Evening all. Can any breeders offer some advice?

I have a female who's bowed gravid colours on 29th September and has done ever since yet she is still showing no signs of wanting to lay eggs. 

What's the longest amount of time for a female to be gravid before I should think about taking her the vet?


----------



## StevenM31

tazjunky said:


> Evening all. Can any breeders offer some advice?
> 
> I have a female who's bowed gravid colours on 29th September and has done ever since yet she is still showing no signs of wanting to lay eggs.
> 
> What's the longest amount of time for a female to be gravid before I should think about taking her the vet?


how old is she? and have you actually mated her? if you have she should lay her eggs at around the 30 days mark but if you have a young female (7-12 months) then she probably wont lay any eggs yet and the colours can be a sign of stress of some sort, maybe reflection? see another reptile? especially if its a mamle chameleon. need a bit more info first before we can tell, could be something simple such as temperature

steven


----------



## StevenM31

Hey Everyone

Got a new addition a couple days ago, his name is Oddball and he actually 1 of the babies to my adult male  got such nice colours on him already and is currently around 14 weeks old


----------



## StevenM31

BigHeadBen said:


> Hi guys, I've recently bought 2 panther chams and they were sold to me as male & female but I have a feeling they are both male. Could anyone identify?
> Here's Nelson (supposed male ):
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



dont know if someone has replied to this already but yes i have a feeling they both look like males too, especially the supposed female, looks very much male

steven


----------



## benton1576

Final chance to get a masoala panther chameleon, as anyone who knows their chams will tell you, these are incredibly hard to come by. I have 1 last male left, was meant to be going soon but with no payment and no contact from the buyer despite several attempts to contact him I have been forced to put him back up for sale. He is 5 months old now. £175, you will have to arrange a courier or collect if in the Teesside area.


----------



## lozmick

Hi everyone what would everyone say is the easiest cham to keep for my first? And also the most active. Plenty of research before I go and buy one. I currently keep beardies, cwd, crestie thanks


----------



## Shaunny

Panthers or veilds seem to be the easiest, although they do require extra care to anything you keep so research is key. Try chameleon forum there are some great care sheets on there


----------



## calibre

Agreed.. Yemen or panther to start.. But care is more intensive than with say beardies or wds... Hydration is a big consideration.. Along with everything else. But the above two species are the most forgiving with husbandry i gather


----------



## lozmick

Thanks for replies


----------



## Craig050581

Hi peps, can anyone tell me the sex of this baby please? Cheers

























Also it's showing some green colouring.


----------



## benton1576

Masoala still here for sale...no more time wasters please as this is the reason I don't breed anymore meaning this is the very last masoala I will ever have for sale.


----------



## Neoki

Hey all,

Update on Colin the Chameleon










#ColintheChameleon

Reptile Haven


----------



## Craig050581

Anybody know where I can buy the aluminium frame work that they use on the reptibreeze? I think it's the same stuff as the flyscreen frames. Any help would by greatfull.


----------



## andy01427

Hi There, 

Looking to try and contact CleanHome Chameleons, marks has his setups for sale but doesn't seem to be coming online  does anyone have a contact number or email or someway of getting in contact with him? 

Hope someone can help  

Kind regards 

Andrew


----------



## benton1576

andy01427 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Looking to try and contact CleanHome Chameleons, marks has his setups for sale but doesn't seem to be coming online  does anyone have a contact number or email or someway of getting in contact with him?
> 
> Hope someone can help
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Andrew


I have some enclosures for sale too, theyre homemade ones that I custom build myself for Chameleons with a floating floor so you can put a drip tray underneath to catch excess water so it doesnt sit stagnant on the floor. Also have mesh aluminium framed doors, mesh roof and the doors are magnetic creating a seal to stop bugs escaping. The mesh could do with being replaced as Crickets chewed it (it only the fiberglass and chaeap as chips and easy to do) £50 each with drip tray and basking dome (you will need to provide a bulb)


----------



## benton1576

Also got 2 XL reptibreezes for sale, only used a few months. In perfect condition apart from the plastic floor that got stained from the live plants. £60 each.


----------



## benton1576

Oh yeah, Ive also got an Arcadia T5 54w starter unit with 2 tubes, basking domes with each of the cages, other bits and bobs for sale too. Just sat here doing nothing so open to offers!


----------



## andy01427

benton1576 said:


> I have some enclosures for sale too, theyre homemade ones that I custom build myself for Chameleons with a floating floor so you can put a drip tray underneath to catch excess water so it doesnt sit stagnant on the floor. Also have mesh aluminium framed doors, mesh roof and the doors are magnetic creating a seal to stop bugs escaping. The mesh could do with being replaced as Crickets chewed it (it only the fiberglass and chaeap as chips and easy to do) £50 each with drip tray and basking dome (you will need to provide a bulb)


Thanks Benton1576 its one of his chameleons i like im after but can't get in touch with him  hope someone can help


----------



## tazjunky

andy01427 said:


> Thanks Benton1576 its one of his chameleons i like im after but can't get in touch with him  hope someone can help


I'll message him now for you on Facebook


----------



## tazjunky

andy01427 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Looking to try and contact CleanHome Chameleons, marks has his setups for sale but doesn't seem to be coming online  does anyone have a contact number or email or someway of getting in contact with him?
> 
> Hope someone can help
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Andrew


Just checked and it looks like he came off Facebook sorry Andrew . If he comes back on i'll tell him to get in touch


----------



## andy01427

I dont understand it  

he was last on RFUK 22nd of this month, He can't be found on Facebook its like he has fallen of the face of the earth?


----------



## andy01427

Does anyone have a chameleons for sale?? would love a blue bar male


----------



## benton1576

andy01427 said:


> Does anyone have a chameleons for sale?? would love a blue bar male


I have a masoala for sale


----------



## ashmaster

*komodo supplements*

Hi just currently bought my 3rd chameleon this time round, the previous owner gave him nutrobal twice a week and calcium the other times. Would it be easier for me to use komodo chameleon powder all the time instead of swapping. Just seems easier


----------



## Bradley

ashmaster said:


> Hi just currently bought my 3rd chameleon this time round, the previous owner gave him nutrobal twice a week and calcium the other times. Would it be easier for me to use komodo chameleon powder all the time instead of swapping. Just seems easier


The old routine and the new one you suggest will be giving too many vitamins. Although it's not as easy they need
- pure calcium each feeding and nutrobal twice a month at the most


----------



## HERPaddict

Hi, I'm new to this forum and I'm interested in chameleons, specifically Rieppeleon
brevicaudatus(bearded pygmy leaf chameleons), and I was wondering if this would be a good first chameleon. I have read that they are some of the best first chameleons and I have also read that they wouldn't make a good first chameleon, so I would like to hear what some keepers of these chams have to say. If you wouldn't recommend these, could you maybe recommend a good chameleon for first time chameleon owners?

Sent from my LG Mach


----------



## Craig050581

2 baby blue bar ambilobe panther chams for sale! Wanting £80 each for them 15 week old must be gone in next few weeks as another clutch will be hatching soon.


----------



## calibre

Hi all. Can anyone recommend what to line one or two sides pf a reptibreeze with to keep humidity up etc please? Im thinking the flexible kind of plastic sheeting property for sale signs are made of....


----------



## jojothefirst

calibre said:


> Hi all. Can anyone recommend what to line one or two sides pf a reptibreeze with to keep humidity up etc please? Im thinking the flexible kind of plastic sheeting property for sale signs are made of....


I've used pond liner but be interested to hear other peoples ideas


----------



## JoshSils

calibre said:


> Hi all. Can anyone recommend what to line one or two sides pf a reptibreeze with to keep humidity up etc please? Im thinking the flexible kind of plastic sheeting property for sale signs are made of....


I used sheets of 'Correx' (which i think is the plastic sheeting you referred about), I bought mine on ebay. 

Hope this helps


----------



## JoshSils

Couple of recent pictures of Lincoln my ambilobe who is about 5.5 months old now...


----------



## calibre

JoshSils said:


> I used sheets of 'Correx' (which i think is the plastic sheeting you referred about), I bought mine on ebay.
> 
> Hope this helps



cheers for the lead!! on it


----------



## sutty

ian kerr said:


> Loz from *chameleons and geckos for sale* in Brighton!!...top guy with top chams!....check out his facebook page


I just got 2 chameleon's from Loz. What a great guy.Im trying to work out how many more I can get from him ...: victory:


----------



## Oski1

JoshSils said:


> I used sheets of 'Correx' (which i think is the plastic sheeting you referred about), I bought mine on ebay.
> 
> Hope this helps


Ive used the same and it works well+can be easily wiped down,


----------



## Lloyd Wharton

quick question guys, hello btw  what would you guys use for heating at night for a veiled chameleon?


----------



## Jackjack88

Found this earlier so thought I'd share.


----------



## Oski1

Lloyd Wharton said:


> quick question guys, hello btw  what would you guys use for heating at night for a veiled chameleon?


Ive never used any heating on any of my chameleons at night ever.

However if your room gets very cold maybe a oil rad to raise the ambient temperature in the room, some people use ceramics bulbes, they can take a nice night time drop in temperature and is part of their natural cycle,it really depends on the temp of the room at night.

The main thing is not to give them any heat source at night that is also a source of light as they they need total darkness,


----------



## BigHeadBen

So now they've grown on a bit it may be easier to sex -
Here's Nelson:








Here's Wellington: 








I think Wellington is a girl, but the colours are throwing me off! Let me know what you think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHeadBen

Apologies - that image quality was awful lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockingblondie

O they are soooo cute. Lovely colours already. 

The first is def a boy i would say as he has a nice tail bulge and a well defined nostral process. Can you get a better pic of Wellington's tail base? The colour makes me wanna say boy but he/she seems to have a slim tail from that angle, a flatter crest (is that what the head bit is called?) and a less well defined nostral process so I'd go with a girly. I dunno what other's think though...


----------



## Lloyd Wharton

any feeding advice? i got her on monday but she had been fed, wasnt interested in food today or yesterday, is this because of the move?

she is a veiled chameleon 6 months old.


----------



## BigHeadBen

Rockingblondie said:


> O they are soooo cute. Lovely colours already.
> 
> The first is def a boy i would say as he has a nice tail bulge and a well defined nostral process. Can you get a better pic of Wellington's tail base? The colour makes me wanna say boy but he/she seems to have a slim tail from that angle, a flatter crest (is that what the head bit is called?) and a less well defined nostral process so I'd go with a girly. I dunno what other's think though...













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lloydyboy90

Would a thin sheet of Perspex on the 3 sides of a reptibreeze be ok?


----------



## Cavetroll87

BigHeadBen said:


> imageimageimage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are they both the same age? becuase Im thinking its just a younger male but if they are the same age I am really stumped, He just looks far too colourful to be a female but his tail really doesnt seem to have a bulge and as me mrs (Rockingblondie) said the nose is less defined but could just be a slow grower. Sorry thats of no help but I think give a few months of growth and Id be very surprised if he didnt turn out to be a boy


----------



## jojothefirst

BigHeadBen said:


> imageimage
> Apologies - that image quality was awful lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both male.


----------



## Rockingblondie

Yeah with them other pics and the colour showing even more i would say male, the second (Wellington?) is just a bit smaller.

Both lovely though


----------



## BigHeadBen

Cavetroll87 said:


> Are they both the same age? becuase Im thinking its just a younger male but if they are the same age I am really stumped, He just looks far too colourful to be a female but his tail really doesnt seem to have a bulge and as me mrs (Rockingblondie) said the nose is less defined but could just be a slow grower. Sorry thats of no help but I think give a few months of growth and Id be very surprised if he didnt turn out to be a boy


Yeah they are both the same age, and I've made sure Wellington is eating the same as Nelson. Oh well it just means they are going to need separating a whole lot sooner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavetroll87

Just thought I'd share some pics of mine and Rockingblondies little man mid shed looking a bit grumpy lol, although he's good in that even while shedding he still eats and wants to come out lol

























Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## tazjunky

Female blue bar ambilobe for sale. Kink in tail base, but fully functioning little lady. Already laid a clutch of eggs : )


----------



## minz

New boy Dillon...


----------



## jojothefirst

My new additions from Hamm. Wanted these to species for years so super chuffed to finally own them.

Quadricornis 1.2


Jacksoni merumontanus 1.3 (pic just of male)


----------



## ian kerr

*Nosy Be's*

male










female


----------



## Chameleoco

Hi Guys 

Its been a while,we have been swamped here for the last 6 months but we have a little bit of exciting news for you all: victory:

Follow this link to see:whistling2:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.613502712036316.1073741829.224255664294358&type=1


cheers
Jamie


----------



## tazjunky

Some pics of my male Blue Bar taken yesterday.
Had 20 eggs laid yesterday from this guy. Gonna be stunners : )


----------



## Bradley

tazjunky said:


> Some pics of my male Blue Bar taken yesterday.
> Had 20 eggs laid yesterday from this guy. Gonna be stunners : )
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


What line is he from? I had 42 eggs laid from my female to a bojo muni male.


----------



## Reptile Stef

tazjunky said:


> Some pics of my male Blue Bar taken yesterday.
> Had 20 eggs laid yesterday from this guy. Gonna be stunners : )
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Your male laid 20 eggs wow that's one special male you got there. :lol2:


----------



## tazjunky

Reptile Stef said:


> Your male laid 20 eggs wow that's one special male you got there. :lol2:


 lol,he has some good tricks my male. :mf_dribble:



Bradley said:


> What line is he from? I had 42 eggs laid from my female to a bojo muni male.


His sire is from both the Jingles and Bojo lines from Muji, his dam is from another breeder but not related to the Muji Chams


----------



## tazjunky

Evening all.

Does anyone have the best incubation temps for panther chams?

Iv tried searching for diapause info but keep getting different temps, mostly from our buddies over the pond where the climate is warmer.

I remember reading somewhere:
16C or 60f for the first month
24C or 75f for the remainder of incubation

I only had my incubator delivered yesterday (for the second time due to the quality of the Lucky Reptile Herp II incubators from Amazon looking like they were second hand) so still calibrating temps etc, but so far so good. Eggs are in Hatchrite already in a wardrobe so if anyone can suggest some tried and tested temps I can get them cooking. cheers guys


----------



## Bradley

I've spoke to a few breeders and this is what I'm doing

18c for two months
24c for the rest

Should hatch at about six to seven months.


----------



## tazjunky

cheers Bradley,

I thought it was 16c for some reason. : victory:


----------



## Bradley

tazjunky said:


> cheers Bradley,
> 
> I thought it was 16c for some reason. : victory:


To be honest as long as there is an increase I don't think it matters too much.


----------



## tazjunky

Its pretty cold here in the West midlands at the min, so as long as i get them in the incubator tomorrow ill be happy


----------



## Craig050581

tazjunky said:


> Evening all.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the best incubation temps for panther chams?
> 
> 
> 
> Iv tried searching for diapause info but keep getting different temps, mostly from our buddies over the pond where the climate is warmer.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember reading somewhere:
> 
> 16C or 60f for the first month
> 
> 24C or 75f for the remainder of incubation
> 
> 
> 
> I only had my incubator delivered yesterday (for the second time due to the quality of the Lucky Reptile Herp II incubators from Amazon looking like they were second hand) so still calibrating temps etc, but so far so good. Eggs are in Hatchrite already in a wardrobe so if anyone can suggest some tried and tested temps I can get them cooking. cheers guys



I diapaused them at room temp for 1 month then using the herp nursery ll set at 29c on the display incubated them until hatched. 1st egg hatched at 5 month 6 days from being laid. The temp in incubator on middle shelf using an temp probe was 24c. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## tazjunky

Craig050581 said:


> I diapaused them at room temp for 1 month then using the herp nursery ll set at 29c on the display incubated them until hatched. 1st egg hatched at 5 month 6 days from being laid. The temp in incubator on middle shelf using an temp probe was 24c.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks! I just worry that room temp is too low at the min, my house is freezing.


----------



## Craig050581

tazjunky said:


> Thanks! I just worry that room temp is too low at the min, my house is freezing.



I put mine in the incubator but didn't switch it on.


----------



## tazjunky

im still making sure temps hold, before puting them in. all seems well so will be putting them in tomorrow as long as there are no big changes over night tonight


----------



## Reptile Stef

How much am I looking to pay for a baby male & female red bar from screameleons inc p&p ( from the states ) 

Thanks


----------



## Bradley

Reptile Stef said:


> How much am I looking to pay for a baby male & female red bar from screameleons inc p&p ( from the states )
> 
> Thanks


The animals are not loads of money but the shipping will be. Would be more worthwhile importing a few or speaking to chameleoco about it.


----------



## Oski1

Bradley said:


> The animals are not loads of money but the shipping will be. Would be more worthwhile importing a few or speaking to chameleoco about it.


Yep as Bradley said Chameleoco would be best to speak to,
Importing a few would not be worth it, Imo,
You would need a decent number+ programme to make it work and worth while,


----------



## Lloyd Wharton

heya guys!

My female veiled chameleon is around a year old now, how can i tell she is ready to mate?

does anyone have any photos?


----------



## Bradley

Lloyd Wharton said:


> heya guys!
> 
> My female veiled chameleon is around a year old now, how can i tell she is ready to mate?
> 
> does anyone have any photos?


What sort of colours is she showing?


----------



## Lloyd Wharton

i noticed today she is bright green but i noticed lots of dots on her. she was also walking across the floor.


----------



## Bradley

Lloyd Wharton said:


> i noticed today she is bright green but i noticed lots of dots on her. she was also walking across the floor.


If you type receptive Yemen chameleons I to google the second picture shows receptive colours well


----------



## Lloyd Wharton

ah ok, her spots are darker! not just yet


----------



## MuJi

Reptile Stef said:


> How much am I looking to pay for a baby male & female red bar from screameleons inc p&p ( from the states )
> 
> Thanks




The prices you will pay will be on their website, there's a minimum order of 12 animals, with no discount. Then you need to look into shipping, cities, vets fees etc. 

You would be better off getting a group of you together to help spread the cost, because it isn't cheap thats for sure.


----------



## Chameleoco

Introducing our 3 new Ambilobe sires from Kammerflage Creations USA,
Lucifer,Geronimo and OC,Koolaid.
We have females waiting to be paired with Geronimo and Lucifer,so look out for there off spring this time next year :2thumb:



//s900.photobucket.com/user/chameleoco/media/lucifer.jpg.html][IMG]http://i900.photobucket.com/albums/ac208/chameleoco/lucifer.jpg


----------



## Chameleoco

Been a while since Amnesia made an appearance:2thumb:


//s900.photobucket.com/user/chameleoco/media/seanammo-Copy.jpg.html][IMG]http://i900.photobucket.com/albums/ac208/chameleoco/seanammo-Copy.jpg


----------



## Chameleoco

//s900.photobucket.com/user/chameleoco/media/1002167_551090154944239_98804834_n.jpg.html][IMG]http://i900.photobucket.com/albums/ac208/chameleoco/1002167_551090154944239_98804834_n.jpg


----------



## Chameleoco

Also up and coming Slash jnr line,sired by our Screamelon blue bar slash x jaws femae hold back:2thumb:should be interesting to see how these turn out:gasp:



//s900.photobucket.com/user/chameleoco/media/slashjnr.jpg.html][IMG]http://i900.photobucket.com/albums/ac208/chameleoco/slashjnr.jpg


----------



## Reptile Stef

Another nice young pair of ambilobes from Hamm... Will get a couple of more shots when they settle in.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Hello chameleon lovers! Just a quick question those that use mesh vivs such as the munis and reptibreezes. How do you keep the ambient up as the there is so much ventilation I can't sometimes find this difficult? Any ideas?


----------



## calibre

Lining a couple of the sides in whole or part with correx, perspex or pond liner works a treat at holding humidity and temperatures a bit more stable


----------



## XtremeReptiles

calibre said:


> Lining a couple of the sides in whole or part with correx, perspex or pond liner works a treat at holding humidity and temperatures a bit more stable


Ok thank you great help!


----------



## Reptile Stef

My new male panther is one vicious little bugger the first one ive ever had. Looks like his gonna need some taming.


----------



## Shaunny

How old is he? 

My boy used to hate me and lunge at me all the time. Just give home time and do everything very slow. Mine still lets me know if he doesn't want to be messed with and you'll learn that. Most of the time he jumps out the cage to come out on me. 

I didn't hold Trevor for months to start with, only to full clean the cage which was like once a month. No I think he loves me lol


----------



## Reptile Stef

Shaunny said:


> How old is he?
> 
> My boy used to hate me and lunge at me all the time. Just give home time and do everything very slow. Mine still lets me know if he doesn't want to be messed with and you'll learn that. Most of the time he jumps out the cage to come out on me.
> 
> I didn't hold Trevor for months to start with, only to full clean the cage which was like once a month. No I think he loves me lol


His only 6 months old. All the other panthers I've had and bred have all been spot on not one aggressive one but this one is a completely different story when I put my finger he actually jumps off the top basking perch to try and get away and flares up lol. 

I'll give him time I've covered his viv with a towel even though there in there own room let him carm down abit..


----------



## Shaunny

We'll as you will know then they are all different and vary so much. Like I said I thought we were never going to be able to hold Trevor but now he hates being in. I get home from work and it's like he knows what time I'll be home as he is hanging on the cage door.


----------



## Reptile Stef

:lol2: hopefully he'll turn out like that. ( patience ) :whistling2:


----------



## Tekkers88

Hello fellow cham fans. Would anyone know of any panther chameleons for sale in the south west? (near bath area) I've really caught the bug- (thinking like a chameleon already!) Many thanks in advance


----------



## Shaunny

There is a shop in Shelton mallet that's awesome he is really good. That's where we got Trevor


----------



## Shaunny

REPXOTICS, Shepton Mallet | PET SHOPS - Yell


----------



## Tekkers88

Thanks Shaunny I will look into it, unfortunately they only seem to have Yemen's at the moment. Cheers.


----------



## Shaunny

If you ask home I'm sure he can sort something. He has a few breeders


----------



## Tekkers88

He's getting some blue bar's in soon. £125 for 3 month old males, fair price?


----------



## Shaunny

I would imagin you would get them a lot cheaper from a private breeder for sure but it's finding one close or that's willing too ship. Plus you don't know their history unles it's from a well recommended breeder on here


----------



## Tekkers88

True. Just need to find a vivarium now! Cheers


----------



## Shaunny

Get the reptibreeze that's what I have. You just may need too cover 3 sides with plexiglass from B&Q


----------



## calibre

That is a fair price... Reason private breeders end up with such low prices is because they find it difficult selling on


----------



## Bradley

calibre said:


> That is a fair price... Reason private breeders end up with such low prices is because they find it difficult selling on


I feel £125 is a good price for a private breeder to sell stock at. People need to understand the money and time that goes into them and that people source the best parents to produce offspring. I know when I have babies I will be asking £125 for males. Female can be bearded to sell though.


----------



## Reptile Stef




----------



## Reptile Stef

Another couple of pics ( from iPhone 5 so sorry if there bad quality ) 

Not so happy.























































:2thumb:


----------



## Tekkers88

Amazing! Great pics!


----------



## Reptile Stef

Tekkers88 said:


> Amazing! Great pics!


Thanks mate. 

Ambilobes are awesome :2thumb:


----------



## labmad

Some lovely chams out there peeps 

When they fire up their rainbow of colours is that how they normally are or do they only display like this when angry/nervous?


----------



## Shaunny

Mine is mainly green with some colours but gets like this when eating, pissed, etc


----------



## Shaunny

He gets a lot of yellow when I'm cleaning the bottom of the cage for some reason and comes down too see what I'm doing. He'll just sit there and watch me


----------



## labmad

Shaunny said:


> Mine is mainly green with some colours but gets like this when eating, pissed, etc
> 
> [URL=http://i1289.photobucket.com/albums/b509/Shaunny4/885B44BF-2BFC-4C04-9DD0-55BE2FD18B55_zpsf11ln8fx.jpg]image[/URL]


Very nice pal - how old is he?

I will be saving for one myself soon, not sure which one yet as i also like the punk panther too (sambava i think they are?) but seem less common than ambilobes - but the colours in the ambilobes are just beautiful


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Some old ones of my guy George!

































Need to get some new ones will do once I get a new camera!


----------



## Jakenicholls

had literally just opened this page to ask if anybody had ever had problems with their cham passing faeces, cause mine hadnt done one in about 3 weeks or so, and hes literally just done one, how about that for great news haha.

has happened before and i sort of massaged his abdomen area and came out no problem, just incase anybody has this happen to their cham, that worked for me.

seems like hes excited now hes done it though because he wont get off of me!


----------



## Tekkers88

Oh man I really want a panther! Desperate for a tall vivarium, why do all pet shops only stock 2 foot bloody tall ones????


----------



## StevenM31

Picture of my 2 and half year old Ambilobe panther


----------



## Bradley

Got a present today! 

Bradypodion transvaalense


----------



## kato

*Admin Note*

Thread Cleaned. Links to Facebook or anything similar are not allowed on RFUK threads.

No naughty step visits.

Simon
Administrator.


----------



## Chameleoco

kato said:


> Thread Cleaned. Links to Facebook or anything similar are not allowed on RFUK threads.
> 
> No naughty step visits.
> 
> Simon
> Administrator.




OK! fare play your loss matey some nice pics there:notworthy:


----------



## jojothefirst

Bradley said:


> Got a present today!
> 
> Bradypodion transvaalense
> image


Oh wow, very nice. Where did you get him from? He's very nice.


----------



## Bradley

jojothefirst said:


> Oh wow, very nice. Where did you get him from? He's very nice.


My boss got him as a present for me. He came from someone who got him from a breeder I think. Not 100% sure.


----------



## kato

Chameleoco said:


> OK! fare play your loss matey some nice pics there:notworthy:


Who needs pictures when I can look at the real thing. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Rules is rules sorry and when you signed up to RFUK you did agree to abide by them.


----------



## tazjunky

Bradley said:


> Got a present today!
> 
> Bradypodion transvaalense
> image


Proper little stunner!


----------



## rango87

ideas on hanging plant types for a chameleon vivarium??


----------



## calibre

Yes POTHOS is the species all the American keepers seem to use


----------



## booboo88

*beautiful animals!a bit problematic for me...*

hello, I love all the animals your showing! brilliant!
regarding cham, I feel like I'm absolutely useless, my veiled female is over a year old, has been sexed wrong for me, thought it was male, then she was egg bounded, had an operation 7months ago, recovered well, but not showing any unusual colours or patterns any more, few months after op she became very ill, had an infection inside her belly, vet said: mass inside the stomach, been on antibiotics, had to feed her with syringe for 3 months (oxbow powder), then she recovered and now for a week she's been funny again, not eating too well, every other day only (she wont eat anything else but adult locust!) and also she was shedding for past week, don't know if that is the reason, I'm sick worried! she has a t5 6.0% arcadia tube on the top of the mesh cage, don't know if that if efficient enough for uv, or not, somebody told me on other day that they actually install uv inside the cage for more benefit, but I've never heard about it, and advised to replace daylight basking spot for red or black bulb, 
basking spot in her cage is 33C- higher is too hot for her, humidity- 60-80%- I spray 3 times a day wet through, also she has a humidifier, a lot of live plants, branches, she also goes out everyday to stay for 3h on window, had a mercury vapour lamp over there to keep her warm, she is very spoiled, comes out from cage every day, by her own initiative. 
she gets ca 3times a week and vit 2xweek. 
I know- long and boring, but I really had enough of vet visits, and any way vet is 2,5h away from my home so the trip takes all day to get there and back. 
just wonder if there is something I could do better?
many Thanks!
paulina


----------



## benton1576

This is 1 of the Masoala males I bred, hes from this years clutch.....the ones I was struggling to find buyers for.....


----------



## Crispy06

He lovely I'd of liked one of those!


----------



## benton1576

Crispy06 said:


> He lovely I'd of liked one of those!


Apparently half the people in these forums wanted 1 too until it came to either booking a courier or paying or communicating with me after reserving!!! 

I can't wait to see these as adults, the sire was a perfect example of the locale.


----------



## StevenM31

Hi mark, how old is that one in the image? My dad got one of them off you but is like less than half the size of that one  lol cheers


----------



## Crispy06

benton1576 said:


> Apparently half the people in these forums wanted 1 too until it came to either booking a courier or paying or communicating with me after reserving!!!
> 
> I can't wait to see these as adults, the sire was a perfect example of the locale.


Yeah I think I remember you advertising them I'd just picked up an ambilobe at the time so couldn't take on another straight away otherwise I'd of defiantly contacted you. Maybe one in the future, yeah would love to see pics of him growing.


----------



## Nemesis027

a few pic's from our Madagascar trip.


----------



## xxcrystalxx

heres my new nosey be sully.


----------



## benton1576

StevenM31 said:


> Hi mark, how old is that one in the image? My dad got one of them off you but is like less than half the size of that one  lol cheers


That 1 is a month older than your dads, I don't know what she feeds him or what lights she uses etc but he turning out to be a beast!


----------



## calibre

Nemesis027 said:


> a few pic's from our Madagascar trip.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Love the Parsonii photos.. bet the trip was awesome.. Im gonna do a herpin trip there this year


----------



## retrobangs

Hi all reptile lovers and followers,



I thoroughly enjoyed last years vivarium day, my blog and page would not be what they were without peoples support when I began as a hobbyist and involvement now. I have seen some amazing vivariums for all kinds of reptiles and so I wants to have another day to share these pictures and creations. To give people a week to submit and join in Vivarium Day will be next Sunday 9th February.



Please do get involved whether you have lizards, snakes, tarantulas, a tortoise or another exotic, all of peoples creations are awesome to see and could provide other hobbyists with great ideas and better another reptiles home.



To submit:



Message me on the blog - www.retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com there is a little envelop icon above the blog picture of the top left hand side of the page - plus you can like and/or follow the blog and see a variety of other content, some will be duplicated from here but a lot of followers submissions are only shared on the platform which they are on.



Message me on the page - Retro Gecko - www.facebook.com/retrogeck I can be messaged just like any other facebook user



Message me on the forum - www.reptileforumsuk.co.uk my username is retrobangs



All submissions will be credited to the owner and if you have your own page, group or website I will be more than happy to share this too 



I look forward to seeing your reptiles homes



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StevenM31

benton1576 said:


> That 1 is a month older than your dads, I don't know what she feeds him or what lights she uses etc but he turning out to be a beast!



Oh right ok lol, thought it was same age for a second, are they quite similar to some other locales and can be a bit more of a slow grower because of the locale?


----------



## Nemesis027

calibre said:


> Love the Parsonii photos.. bet the trip was awesome.. Im gonna do a herpin trip there this year


The trip was OKish, Unfortunately Madagascar's deforestation is far worse than any Documentary or book has let on. The people are friendly and helpful but still continue to destroy many of their habitats. Transport is extremely expensive and traveling around can be hard and confusing at times. Avoid all national parks anywhere near the main roads. Tourists flock to them and its like walking around some zoo on the school holidays. Try to get to the North east, its fairly remote and has one of the largest national parks.

Also, if you are thinking of traveling around a bit then stay for more than three days in each location. You double your chances of seeing something and also have the time to make contacts to help you on your next leg. Finally, the best thing to take is chocolate, it wins over money any day and its surprising what people will do in return for a 'dairy milk'.


----------



## Neoki

Hey all,

Not posted in the Chameleon thread for a while.

Hope all is ok.

#ColintheChamelon has been a bit ill lately, Dehydration was the cause even though he is misted several times during the day.

Turns out he was just in an off mood to the point we nearly lost him.

After spending two days of TLC and constant force feeding water, he is on the mends and can be seen below.









Cheeky drink from the "cup"


























My favorite picture.


----------



## calibre

Nemesis027 said:


> The trip was OKish, Unfortunately Madagascar's deforestation is far worse than any Documentary or book has let on. The people are friendly and helpful but still continue to destroy many of their habitats. Transport is extremely expensive and traveling around can be hard and confusing at times. Avoid all national parks anywhere near the main roads. Tourists flock to them and its like walking around some zoo on the school holidays. Try to get to the North east, its fairly remote and has one of the largest national parks.
> 
> Also, if you are thinking of traveling around a bit then stay for more than three days in each location. You double your chances of seeing something and also have the time to make contacts to help you on your next leg. Finally, the best thing to take is chocolate, it wins over money any day and its surprising what people will do in return for a 'dairy milk'.



yeah mate, these kind of places are never as you imagine them to be. kind of depressing, but cheers for the heads up.. I prefer the wild side anyway. .. cant stand the flocks of snap happys


----------



## tazjunky

any Kinyongia breeders have any for sale or eggs due to hatch? 

Also looking for high casqued breeders (Trioceros Hoehnelii)


----------



## tazjunky

Picked up this little guy today on my lunch break. Such a lively little guy exploring everywhere. Even trying to come out the viv : ) still on the search for a lady or two for this guy and Hoes







so if anyone knows of anyone or anywhere that has them I'd be greatful if you could let me know.

















Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## taylory125

Hi Everyone!! Does anyone know of anyone that has Yemen Chams for sale in somerset... Bristol,Bath,Frome,Sheptop Mallet sort of areas if anyone can help Direct message me that would be great thank you


----------



## Bradley

tazjunky said:


> Picked up this little guy today on my lunch break. Such a lively little guy exploring everywhere. Even trying to come out the viv : ) still on the search for a lady or two for this guy and Hoesimageimage so if anyone knows of anyone or anywhere that has them I'd be greatful if you could let me know. image
> image
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4


A great species. Where did you get him from?


----------



## tazjunky

Bradley said:


> A great species. Where did you get him from?


I got him from a reptile shop in Gloucester. Great little find. Just need to find a female or 2 now. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## booboo88

*chameleon constipation advice*

hello, please don't think I'm being cheeky or bold, just offering a bit of an advice, about chameleon constipation, as when I needed some help there was not much around. I read that warm shower and pears may help, or not in my case. my veiled female had an op last summer- egg bounded- and since then she goes to toilet every 3 to 4 weeks, which is and will be normal for her since the op. although I got scared on other day when I noticed that she eats nearly every day large prey and doesn't go to toilet for 4 weeks, so vet straight away- I should have a bonus card for visiting so often!- and the advice he gave mi- maybe useful for anybody- 0,3ml of liquid paraffin up to 3 times a day. also if there will be a blockage inside back legs will be weaker than front and grip not so strong so then paraffin won't help. easy to check and may be helpful. it did help my cham. thanks and good luck


----------



## booboo88

*egg bounded chameleon*

as this thread is about cham and stuff about them, I'd like to share my story and may be somebody will find it useful. my cham is a veiled female, called booboo and over a year old. she was sold to me as a male- my first ever cham, I was misguided about a lot of stuff-and so she became egg bounded when she was 7months old. so she needed op, and recovery was a long process. first hours after op she was very weak and went to sleep straight away, next day black around area with stitches, but pretty normal and active, I fed her with oxbow powder, and antybiotics, for around 2months, then she started to eat herself, but then she got a massive infection in her gut, she was very weak, refused to eat, drink, kept her eyes shot at most time, looked terrible. she had her blood taken and xray done and ended up on antybiotics again for 2 months, and then she picked up again. black patch around stitches lasted for aroung 8months, and she also sufferd with lack of vit as well, which I'm dealing with now- vit from vet, fruit, gut loaded prey. all as after op complications, and also I always used baitril and never notice any negative effects on my cham, and my vet says that this is the gentle one to use.I'm not saying this will happened, just saying what happened to me and my cham.


----------



## Bradley

The little Brady


----------



## xxcrystalxx

id like to introduce my nosey be cham called sully.
had him 3 weeks.such a sweetheart.

Library Slideshow by crystalhadley | Photobucket


----------



## jojothefirst

xxcrystalxx said:


> id like to introduce my nosey be cham called sully.
> had him 3 weeks.such a sweetheart.
> 
> Library Slideshow by crystalhadley | Photobucket


He is very nice.


----------



## jojothefirst

tazjunky said:


> Picked up this little guy today on my lunch break. Such a lively little guy exploring everywhere. Even trying to come out the viv : ) still on the search for a lady or two for this guy and Hoesimageimage so if anyone knows of anyone or anywhere that has them I'd be greatful if you could let me know. image
> image
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4


Very nice species. Very quirky and interesting. 
To answer your question on another thread, no I don't keep them any more and I haven't got any eggs either sorry. I had little interest in the babies I hatched aswell so bear this in mind when breeding them.
There's a garden center in Bristol that sometimes has them but I bought 1 from there and it died within 24hours even though it looked healthy so I would suggest this might be bad luck rather than them not looking after it properly. They did refund the money without a problem.


----------



## xxcrystalxx

some more pics of my boy


----------



## Reptile Stef

I'm thinking female but what do you guys reckon... pictures were taken with Samsung galaxy s4..


----------



## calibre

Definitely female in my opinion 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reptile Stef

calibre said:


> Definitely female in my opinion
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Yeah that's what I thought. Lucky I never bought it has a male lol its was one of my old backs to go with new red bar pair as there ambilobes so fingers crossed she is a female.


----------



## jimmer7

Hi looking at getting the wife a panther chameleon, but not sure what sort of viv to get, I was looking at the exo terra tanks , small size to start then end up with a 90x45x90, , I also looked at the mesh viv, but not so keen on them.


----------



## Bradley

jimmer7 said:


> Hi looking at getting the wife a panther chameleon, but not sure what sort of viv to get, I was looking at the exo terra tanks , small size to start then end up with a 90x45x90, , I also looked at the mesh viv, but not so keen on them.


I find mesh the best and wooden my second choice although mesh is always the way forward in my opinion. Glass doesnt hold heat well, is a bugger to drain and also do not come in big enough sizes.

I generally start my babies in small exo terras but them move to mesh. For an adult you really want a 4 feet tall cage that is two feet wide and deep also. For me height is important.


----------



## jimmer7

Hi just looked at a few reptibreeze enclosures what would be the best way of providing heat and light for a chameleon, I been and looked at nosey b female today.


----------



## garlicbread1979

*stubborn panther*

hi everybody, I have had few years experience with different lizards but thought I would give chameleons a go, I have a panther chameleon (amilbobe) for around 3 weeks and he is very reluctant to drink water, I have no drip feed but manually spray around 2-3 times a day, I also bought a yemen at the same time but he is a very keen drinker


----------



## Bradley

jimmer7 said:


> Hi just looked at a few reptibreeze enclosures what would be the best way of providing heat and light for a chameleon, I been and looked at nosey b female today.


I just place my uv and a heat bulb at the top of the enclosure. Wattage will vary regarding the heat bulb as it depends on background temperatures etc.


----------



## Bradley

garlicbread1979 said:


> hi everybody, I have had few years experience with different lizards but thought I would give chameleons a go, I have a panther chameleon (amilbobe) for around 3 weeks and he is very reluctant to drink water, I have no drip feed but manually spray around 2-3 times a day, I also bought a yemen at the same time but he is a very keen drinker


I would start using something like the zoomed little dripper. My male panther never seems to drink but has nice eyes and white urates so he is getting liquids from somewhere. If the animal looks healthy and does not show signs of dehydration then I would not worry too much.


----------



## Lloydyboy90

My panther wouldn't drink with me in the room for a few weeks but now will go and slurp from the leaves as soon as I spray her! Think it could be a little phase they go through but I was panicking so much because she would have her mouth open all the time as a sign of dehydration. 

She would still eat like a pig so I thought of a plan to get some fluids into her. I would put the Crix/roaches in a small pot with some water in it, not so much that the food would drown but enough that they would float and so when she went in for the kill she would get a nice water coated roach along with all the nice roachy juice within haha!


----------



## jimmer7

Bradley said:


> I just place my uv and a heat bulb at the top of the enclosure. Wattage will vary regarding the heat bulb as it depends on background temperatures etc.


Hi sounds daft but do you mean on top of mesh or inside guarded, and what power uv, 5.0 or 10.uv.
Cheers


----------



## StevenM31

jimmer7 said:


> Hi sounds daft but do you mean on top of mesh or inside guarded, and what power uv, 5.0 or 10.uv.
> Cheers


Definitely on top of the mesh, arcadia 12% t5 or probably the arcadia 12% flood

Steven


----------



## Reptile Stef

Arcadia flood if your sticking it on top of the mesh so it filters through..: victory:


----------



## Reptile Stef

This guy loves the camera ( notice the colour difference :lol2: )


----------



## Reptile Stef

Little pic of gravid female..
Ambilobe


----------



## Reptile Stef

Chilling out


----------



## tazjunky

Afternoon all. I found a little nosy mitsio in a local pet shop, very feisty and a little chunk, but both myself and the shop wonder couldn't really decide if it was male or female. I managed to get a couple of pics, any ideas? The tail base is wide from top to bottom but I couldn't see any hemipene bugle. The cham was very pink.









Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## tazjunky

Lol. Shop owner and bulge not bugle 

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## calibre

definite female in my opinion


----------



## Reptile Stef

1,000,000% female


----------



## Heatheranddean13

Hello everyone. What's the best most accurate thermometer and hygro?

Thanks!


----------



## Reptile Stef

Heatheranddean13 said:


> Hello everyone. What's the best most accurate thermometer and hygro?
> 
> Thanks!


For temps I use heat guns and humidity I use exo tera gauges


----------



## taylory125

My Cham 




























Thanks for looking


----------



## calibre

Any CB Tamatave males around for sale please? 

Probably a long shot

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazjunky

My boy finally getting his appetite back now there are no ladies in the room









Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## calibre

I have a male CB13 Nosy Be for sale... £110... In the classified section. London.









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## XtremeReptiles

tazjunky said:


> My boy finally getting his appetite back now there are no ladies in the room imageimageimage
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4


Nice ambilobe! Where did you get that swirly branch from it looks great!


----------



## ryzi retic

Hi guys could u do me a favour and look at my post on the help and chat page about my panther chameleon please 
Thanks 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazjunky

XtremeReptiles said:


> Nice ambilobe! Where did you get that swirly branch from it looks great!


Ikea 

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## gullywhippet

thought id show you my female Jacksons enjoying the rain


----------



## Shaunny

tazjunky said:


> My boy finally getting his appetite back now there are no ladies in the room imageimageimage
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4


How does he get on with adult locust? Trevor loves them so much he will hardly eat anything else. i worry though because some times his tongue isn't strong enough to pull it off things. it looked like he gets in a right caddle trying to eat them.....


----------



## tazjunky

Shaunny said:


> How does he get on with adult locust? Trevor loves them so much he will hardly eat anything else. i worry though because some times his tongue isn't strong enough to pull it off things. it looked like he gets in a right caddle trying to eat them.....



He quite likes them and can demolish them no problem, but he has stopped eating them this past few days. I just put a few Pachnoda grubs in with him and he demolished 3 in a few minutes. Man those things go pop when they bite them : )


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tazjunky

Thought I'd post a couple of pics of my latest addition a very pretty female Boehms Chameleon to pair with my male. Safe to say that he is very taken with her judging by the last pic, taken at 7am this morning. She didn't even have time to have a morning drink ; )










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Baileywick

My male veiled, just over 16 months old. Owned him for 4 months. Previous owner hadn't had a UVB light in his enclosure, hoping I've caught him in time


----------



## calibre

Hi Bailey.. That kink in his rear leg, was that just the way he was standing or is that bone not straight mate? 

Ps good luck.. Did the previous owner dust food with supplements? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaunny

Does look like a kink but could be muscle...Trevor has some chunky back legs


----------



## Baileywick

It's possible it could be a kink. He's perfectly mobile and has no trouble climbing climbing/hunting but i wouldn't be surprised if his bone development was affected by not having a UV light for the first year of his life. His feed is dusted with calci dust and with D3 twice a week. Fortunately this had been getting done with his previous owner and probably saved his life. I'm really happy with him, my first and much loved chameleon


----------



## tazjunky

Well, sad times. 2 Hoehnelii (high casqued chameleons) which I had delivered with my pretty Boehms chameleon have been in a really bad way since they arrived Tuesday. The male died this afternoon and the female is hanging on but I don't think she is going to make it either. 

Has anyone had the same situation where they have had Chams arrive in bad shape from pet shops/suppliers only to die a few days later? 

Waiting to hear back from the supplier now to see what they are going to do. 
Unimpressed is not the word!


----------



## calibre

Wc im assuming mate? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazjunky

Told captive bred but reading back on a message via facebook they were captive bred in Kenya so presumably captive farmed so may as well be wc. I'm so miffed its unreal


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## calibre

Sad news man.. Do you know how long the supplier had them in their care for? Are you going to bother with a post mort? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazjunky

I can't afford it at the min. Just cost me over £200 for the three I had delivered so don't have dosh for it. Iv got a really good cham vet appointment Tuesday morning but I doubt the female will still be around for it. She can barely hold on to her branch

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baileywick

Sorry to hear that. I hope she recovers and that you have the suppliers set right! I saw an ad on a Facebook page tonight that made me sick. An idiot who can't even spell chameleon let alone look after one, trying to sell it. I won't post the pic cause it's not nice to see but anyone who wants to be dumbfounded/disgusted can see it here Untitled
Poor thing


----------



## calibre

Man thats bad... He probably selling it cuz its dying

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## calibre

Feeding it what looks like lettuce in a beardie viv

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baileywick

It's keeping me awake fuming over it. I tried to find the lad on Facebook to tell him I was coming to take it off him but he's deleted his profile funnily enough :bash: I hope the abuse he's been given over that post prompts him to go to a vet tomorrow. Who I doubt will be able to do much


----------



## calibre

I just sent him a message.. Found him within 2 seconds
.. 

That is probably the illest educated idiot i have come across


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGuvnor

Got my Yemen Cham finally last week (Thursday).
So far so good. He is eating, poo'ing and exploring the viv.

This is my first cham in 23+ years of owning beardies (still have 3). So I'm enjoying watching, reading and learning.

I got him from the awesome Northampton Reptile Centre.

Now named Pascal (daughters choice).

Here are a couple of pic's.





I know his casque is slightly deformed. It's certainly not the likes of MBD.

Was told it was a birth defect. I'm happy with that. He was breed on site, as they have much experience in doing so. And as long as he's happy, I'm happy. And so far so good.:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

He looks good! As you said it certainly is not MBD and I expect as the casque grows the deformity will become much less noticeable.


----------



## tazjunky

I think his casque looks really cool : ) 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGuvnor

Thanks guys. He's certainly a little different.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## calibre

tazjunky said:


> Told captive bred but reading back on a message via facebook they were captive bred in Kenya so presumably captive farmed so may as well be wc. I'm so miffed its unreal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Taz hows the other one doing that was looking ropey also? or is it too late


----------



## tazjunky

calibre said:


> Taz hows the other one doing that was looking ropey also? or is it too late



It's too late unfortunately, she died on Wednesday night after a very hefty vet bill on Tuesday morning. They are sending me a new pair though next Friday so hopefully these guys will be ok


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tazjunky

Well guys, my new replacement Hoes are coming Friday, and iv new Reptibreeze cages for them and my Boehms since selling the huge glass viv that I was using before. So I thought I'd show a different way of covering the sides and back instead of using either shower curtains, or corotherm sheets which iv previously used in the past. This time round iv used upvc internal cladding that you can get from wickes for £9.99 for a pack of 5. You get enough for a large Reptibreeze in each pack, plus I added the internal corner joint for £4.69 and end pieces for £2.99 so for £18 you get something quite good looking that will help keep up humidity but also improve lighting. My 2 large cages share a 60cm T5 arcadia 6% tube. The pic shows the new cages on the left, one with the new cladding, the other without, and my XL Reptibreeze that my panther is housed in which has corotherm polycarbonate walls protecting the 2 sides and back. You can see a very different effect on the lighting which I'm sure will help with the plants : )










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## calibre

cheers for sharing that idea.. looks like Il be off to wickes


----------



## tazjunky

Definately worth the money, the corotherm sheets would cost approx £26 for each cage so money well saved, plus a better finish I reckon. Just need to seal the bottom with some aquarium silicone


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradley

tazjunky said:


> Definately worth the money, the corotherm sheets would cost approx £26 for each cage so money well saved, plus a better finish I reckon. Just need to seal the bottom with some aquarium silicone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks really neat and smart in the cage that you have done. Just wondering how easy it will be to attach branches and climbing things with it now. I have always used the large sheets of plastic and had them on the outside so i could still attach to the mesh. I have black on my males cage and it does make him a little washed out.


----------



## tazjunky

The cladding is actually really thin so it's easy to puncture through it with a small hot piece of metal like a nail. Once the silicone has set, I'll pierce the cladding and attach some plastic fencing to it with some small cable ties threaded through the cladding and through the mesh. Once that's in place it's easy to attach pretty much anything you want. I use the same method with the corotherm, I always put it inside the cage then attach the fencing, like I have with the XL Reptibreeze, you can just see it in the pic. Seal around the joints then it's job done : )


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradley

tazjunky said:


> The cladding is actually really thin so it's easy to puncture through it with a small hot piece of metal like a nail. Once the silicone has set, I'll pierce the cladding and attach some plastic fencing to it with some small cable ties threaded through the cladding and through the mesh. Once that's in place it's easy to attach pretty much anything you want. I use the same method with the corotherm, I always put it inside the cage then attach the fencing, like I have with the XL Reptibreeze, you can just see it in the pic. Seal around the joints then it's job done : )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It certainly helps having something on the walls to stop water escaping and it must help keep a small degree of heat and humidity in the cage.


----------



## tazjunky

Definitely helps with the humidity, I can keep the mister on much longer and not have to worry about it flooding everywhere outside the viv

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshSils

hello all, 

after a bit of guidance, I'm currently gathering parts to build my set up ready for new chameleon. 

In a few weeks i will be picking up a baby mt.meru jacksons. Its difficult to find specific care sheets, I'm wondering which UV anyone can recommend (will be placed on top of a repti-breeze cage) 

have been looking at the Arcadia flood, but its 7% wasn't sure if it was enough or would require more

Thanks in advance


----------



## tazjunky

Go with an Arcadia T5 6%, don't go with anything higher. Some people use 12% which is just over kill. Especially with T5 bulbs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshSils

tazjunky said:


> Go with an Arcadia T5 6%, don't go with anything higher. Some people use 12% which is just over kill. Especially with T5 bulbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for quick reply..
in that case i assume the compact canopy (7%) would also be ok, as it would fit much better on top of the cage. As the next size canopy is around 15cm too long


----------



## tazjunky

Yeah that should be good. Are you keeping your Cham in a 45cm enclosure?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshSils

tazjunky said:


> Yeah that should be good. Are you keeping your Cham in a 45cm enclosure?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


well I've ordered the middle reptibreeze so its 46x46x92cm. so my predicament was to either go for the 60cm canopy and have it over hang or 30cm compact canopy and be short


----------



## tazjunky

The 30cm canopy is perfect for the 46x46x92, the 2 smaller vivs in my pic above are those. And they share a 60cm arcadia tube so they both get 30cm each 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshSils

tazjunky said:


> The 30cm canopy is perfect for the 46x46x92, the 2 smaller vivs in my pic above are those. And they share a 60cm arcadia tube so they both get 30cm each
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


brilliant thanks for that!


----------



## calibre

tazjunky said:


> so they both get 30cm each


Bet that is said to all the girls

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazjunky

Haha easy tiger 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaunny

JoshSils said:


> well I've ordered the middle reptibreeze so its 46x46x92cm. so my predicament was to either go for the 60cm canopy and have it over hang or 30cm compact canopy and be short


I use the 12% arcadia canopy that's 60cm, if your getting the next cage up then get the 60cm and hang it over until you upgrade. Which will save you money. To say that 12% is overkill..... I think that's nonsence as the amount of uv that the sun gives off can never be matched with artificial lighting. It's what's best for the animal as some chameleons are fussy about how much they have. I know another lad on here had 12% and it was affecting his Cham so dropped to the 6% which made a massive difference. I do t have any problems and Bradly uses the 12% with no problem either


----------



## calibre

I use the 12% uv flood from arcadia with no problems also 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaunny

Can you show me a pic so I can see the light output please? I was going to get one for another basking spot for Trevor and to light the cage too


----------



## MuJi

To those who have off spring from our Bojo line, here is 'Boss' Bojo's sire :mf_dribble:


----------



## calibre

A little Tamatave that I recently got from 'dutch chams' at hamm... From the sire below 










Hoping this fella will turn out a blinder as have 2 tam females waiting for him when he comes of age


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazjunky

Well my replacement hoes turned up today looking mighty fine and the female is mighty big : )









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaunny

tazjunky said:


> The cladding is actually really thin so it's easy to puncture through it with a small hot piece of metal like a nail. Once the silicone has set, I'll pierce the cladding and attach some plastic fencing to it with some small cable ties threaded through the cladding and through the mesh. Once that's in place it's easy to attach pretty much anything you want. I use the same method with the corotherm, I always put it inside the cage then attach the fencing, like I have with the XL Reptibreeze, you can just see it in the pic. Seal around the joints then it's job done : )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Took your idea mate and put it into Trevor's cage. So so much lighter in there


----------



## tazjunky

Shaunny said:


> Took your idea mate and put it into Trevor's cage. So so much lighter in there
> 
> [URL=http://i1289.photobucket.com/albums/b509/Shaunny4/5118E35A-0099-4AB1-969C-2A75C4BB5521_zpsz6i6hepn.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1289.photobucket.com/albums/b509/Shaunny4/BB8CBED9-A61F-4B93-AB29-139548BE97C6_zpsm1phre0f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1289.photobucket.com/albums/b509/Shaunny4/9E73E331-506E-4E5B-8060-30B5F505005C_zpskgkoscym.jpg]image[/URL]



Looking good : ) iv just got attach the fencing in the hoe viv then both cages will be finished. Lighting is much better isn't it! Is that an xl cage that Trevor is in? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Some of ambilobe need to get some new pics!


----------



## Shaunny

Yeah it's XL he is nearly a year now. You will need 2 packs for an XL though and one length of corner and one length of end caps. I left it one board short of the top as it makes it easier to attach the fencing. 

Fold the fence in the corners and hang it around the top


I then did what you said and heated wire through the from side near the door and that's all you need


----------



## tazjunky

2 packs isn't that bad for the xl. I'm debating doing mine. My boehms cage is looking g very bright j









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaunny

looks good mate. what size cage is it? i wanted an umbrella plant but most places have stopped selling them. i went to about 4 different places that i knew had them a few months ago!


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Shaunny said:


> looks good mate. what size cage is it? i wanted an umbrella plant but most places have stopped selling them. i went to about 4 different places that i knew had them a few months ago!


Get yourself down to b and q mate! I like umbrella plants as they are quite hardy!


----------



## tazjunky

That's a large cage, think it's 46x46x90 cm. Tesco had a load of massive umbrella plants and ficus the other week for £10 each. So big they need trimming even the xl cages

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## Shaunny

i did i went to 2 b&q's yesterday and 3 garden centres.....think because of the time of year and because of mothers day they either don't have them or aren't on display


----------



## Shaunny

i know but they all seem to have stopped them for the time being


----------



## calibre

I got 2 big ficus from wilkos Friday 10quid each.. They have loads of plants in at the moment 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazjunky

saw some ficus and umbrella plants in wilkos myself on sunday. : )


Thought id put a few more pics of my tribe up. My ambilobe is shedding, so will post a few pics of him in a few days once he is all done.

loving orange spikes on the male Hoe



and a really cute pic of the Boehms chameleons


----------



## Craig050581

Well the jacksons vivs are now done and looking fine.


----------



## tazjunky

Loving the white cladding : )


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig050581

tazjunky said:


> Loving the white cladding : )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Sorry had to nick your idea! Just the panthers to do now.


----------



## tazjunky

Looking good! How's the female settling in? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig050581

tazjunky said:


> Looking good! How's the female settling in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



She's just fine at the moment eating etc fine. I was surprised how big she was which is a good thing in a way. How are all yours settling in pal?


----------



## tazjunky

All doing really well. The Hoes are both little pigs and the female is mighty big and non receptive so I'm hopeful for a few little ones at some point in the near future 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kitschyduck

Sorry to jump in, but thought I'd give people in this thread first dibs on my Yemen for sale with full set up. Make me an offer.


----------



## kitschyduck

Sorry to jump in, but thought I'd give people in this thread first dibs on my Yemen for sale with full set up. Make me an offer.


----------



## Craig050581

tazjunky said:


> All doing really well. The Hoes are both little pigs and the female is mighty big and non receptive so I'm hopeful for a few little ones at some point in the near future
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












A update on jack. Still doing fine pal.


----------



## tazjunky

Looking good. Those horns are really coming on : )


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## esp121281

a not very happy rossco after being misted!

2.3.0 leopard geckos 1.0.0 crested gecko 1.0.0 red bar ambilobe


----------



## tazjunky

Just as I'm about to leave for the weekend and my hoe decided to start giving birth : )j









Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## tazjunky

Well she gave birth to 8 in total then started to eat again but still looks a bit tubby. Has anyone bred these that have given birth in different stages? Just don't want to leave for the weekend then come back to some more in the viv as I'm taking the babies with me 

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## calibre

Wicked.. Would the mother be likely to eat them if you left them in? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazjunky

No not usually, the male just looked at them and did nothing too. Iv left her in the main viv and put the babies into a smaller viv for now. Had to take them with me for the weekend now though as no viv set up for them or mister etc. I'm hoping that the female has given birth to all of them. She did look mighty wide before I left but she gave birth to the 8 really quickly and then nothing happened for over am hour so fingers crossed no more will be there when I get back 

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## tazjunky

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## jojothefirst

tazjunky said:


> Well she gave birth to 8 in total then started to eat again but still looks a bit tubby. Has anyone bred these that have given birth in different stages? Just don't want to leave for the weekend then come back to some more in the viv as I'm taking the babies with me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4


That's awesome. Good luck with the babies. "Iwantone" has bred hoes and is very helpfull so might be worth contacting her.

I'm thinking of stealing your cladding idea btw.
But rather than using strips fastened together I was thinking of using long sheets of upvc like they use on showers or for hygiene reasons in places that prepare food. Wondered what your thoughts are.

Was going to make a wooden frame and use just one side of a reptibreeze Viv as the front door and then using the other sides of it on a different Viv in the same way.


----------



## tazjunky

jojothefirst said:


> That's awesome. Good luck with the babies. "Iwantone" has bred hoes and is very helpfull so might be worth contacting her.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of stealing your cladding idea btw.
> 
> But rather than using strips fastened together I was thinking of using long sheets of upvc like they use on showers or for hygiene reasons in places that prepare food. Wondered what your thoughts are.
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to make a wooden frame and use just one side of a reptibreeze Viv as the front door and then using the other sides of it on a different Viv in the same way.



I would think that the method you mentioned would be great. Good use of the Reptibreeze panels! 

I used to speak to iwantone a lot a few years back when we both kept Hoes but she now keeps Jacksons instead. 

Have my little guys in a new viv that I bought yesterday so they are chilling out munching away on fruit flies. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tazjunky

Viv isnt ideal but all i could get my hands in at short notice. Had to post another obligatory baby pic : )










Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## jojothefirst

tazjunky said:


> I would think that the method you mentioned would be great. Good use of the Reptibreeze panels!
> 
> I used to speak to iwantone a lot a few years back when we both kept Hoes but she now keeps Jacksons instead.
> 
> Have my little guys in a new viv that I bought yesterday so they are chilling out munching away on fruit flies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The upvc sheets are not cheap at all though! 

Good luck with the hoes. Are they wild caught?


----------



## tazjunky

jojothefirst said:


> The upvc sheets are not cheap at all though!
> 
> Good luck with the hoes. Are they wild caught?


Captive farmed. But the female is a really good eater and started eating again straight after giving birth so she must be good and healthy. 8 hoping at some point she mates with the male I have as he is a little stunner

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## crazysnakeguy

*Pied babies just hatched*


----------



## BigHeadBen

This is Nelson grown on, he is by far the bizarrest, happiest, flappiest Chameleon I have ever owned. He is constantly waiting by the glass for me to let him out so he can sit on my head...however, he is terrified of a specific pair of mottled blue skinny jeans I own lol...anyone else experienced this?!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reptile Stef

Mines always at the glass trying to get out he loves the big dragon tree.



From this



to this


----------



## tazjunky

Well luckily the female hadn't given birth to any more babies but the little guys and gals are doing well now they are in their new digs










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xxcrystalxx

crazysnakeguy said:


> image


oh my goodness.such a cutie :flrt:


----------



## tazjunky

xxcrystalxx said:


> oh my goodness.such a cutie :flrt:



They have proper little angry faces. So funny to look at. Doing well though, eating like little beasts : )


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanj86

*Plants*

Hi every1 were would be the best place to buy real plants for my panther any help appreciated


----------



## Shaunny

Wilkos have them at the mo. Either there or try b&q homebase. You want to look for ficus, pothos, they are the best


----------



## johne.ev

Hi.
Give this guy a look, Zac. He's on this forum too (Dark Valentino). I have bought from him in the past & highly recommend him. :2thumb:

leaffrog tropicals


----------



## Richmatty11

So my bb panther 14 months old has been flared up for last few day and bobbing his head I believe this is a mating call and don't know weather to get him a female or wait for it to pass what is best???


----------



## Bradley

Richmatty11 said:


> So my bb panther 14 months old has been flared up for last few day and bobbing his head I believe this is a mating call and don't know weather to get him a female or wait for it to pass what is best???


You do not have to breed him. He may just be stressed or able to see his reflection rather than wanting to mate. These things can occur when they confront another male.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Some pics of George today


----------



## Craig050581

Our Cham room 3 panthers and 2 jacksons!


----------



## Spaceisdeep

a quick shot of my boy, he's growing up so fast


----------



## debiorme

Here's a few pics of my Jackson's baby's 😍



21 baby's in total ❤ born last night 😃


----------



## JoshSils

Here's a couple of pictures of my four an a bit month old Mt Meru Jackson (Monty) ...


----------



## calibre

nice man


----------



## Spaceisdeep

Just finished (almost) my panthers move to his adult enclosure.
I treated him to a Muji 24 x 24 x 48 mesh enclosure with the Hydroflow base so no more messing about having to dry the viv floor out every night and I can leave the dripper running all day now without having to worry about floods 

Have to say I'm well impressed with it










and so is his lordship :2thumb: (still havent thought of a name for him lol)


----------



## Bradley

The muji cages and drainage bases are well worth it! Makes it much easier when watering!


----------



## Ukbasil

Does it make any difference if the basking bulb is at the front and t5 at the back or the other way round? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Hey chameleon people! Quick question, why is it that might male panther is always grumpy and inactive during winter months but as soon it gets close to spring he becomes very active and loves coming out of the Viv and being handled? During these periods of being active he also has little interest for food! Is this due to the mating season being around this time? If anyone could shed some light on this then that would be great! Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

XtremeReptiles said:


> Hey chameleon people! Quick question, why is it that might male panther is always grumpy and inactive during winter months but as soon it gets close to spring he becomes very active and loves coming out of the Viv and being handled? During these periods of being active he also has little interest for food! Is this due to the mating season being around this time? If anyone could shed some light on this then that would be great! Thanks:2thumb:


Most likely is due to the mating season. My male has started coming out on his own which he has never dome before!


----------



## sutty

*Masoala Chams*

Has anyone got any Masoala for sale or breeding them? I missed out last time I saw them for sale..


----------



## tazjunky

The first of my baby Triceros Hoehnelii has started to shed this evening. 7 weeks old : )










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## debiorme

4 wks old today ❤ baby Jackson's , 19 of em'😃


----------



## tazjunky

Some pics of my 9 week old Hoehnelii babies enjoying the Sun









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## calibre

tazjunky said:


> Well guys, my new replacement Hoes are coming Friday, and iv new Reptibreeze cages for them and my Boehms since selling the huge glass viv that I was using before. So I thought I'd show a different way of covering the sides and back instead of using either shower curtains, or corotherm sheets which iv previously used in the past. This time round iv used upvc internal cladding that you can get from wickes for £9.99 for a pack of 5. You get enough for a large Reptibreeze in each pack, plus I added the internal corner joint for £4.69 and end pieces for £2.99 so for £18 you get something quite good looking that will help keep up humidity but also improve lighting. My 2 large cages share a 60cm T5 arcadia 6% tube. The pic shows the new cages on the left, one with the new cladding, the other without, and my XL Reptibreeze that my panther is housed in which has corotherm polycarbonate walls protecting the 2 sides and back. You can see a very different effect on the lighting which I'm sure will help with the plants : ) image
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Taz....I finally got round to picking up all the cladding etc to do your white upvc lining job on a large reptibreeze. 

On your vivs do you have the standard white plastic base that comes with the reptibreeze? if so Im guessing you sealed the 3 cladding ends to the base with silicone or did you just leave them cut and not sealed? 

I have the muji bases on my vivs so the 3 sides will just have to sit on that unsealed. 

did you bother sealing all joints or just the ends?

thanks for your help....i dont do much DIY


----------



## tazjunky

calibre said:


> Hi Taz....I finally got round to picking up all the cladding etc to do your white upvc lining job on a large reptibreeze.
> 
> 
> 
> On your vivs do you have the standard white plastic base that comes with the reptibreeze? if so Im guessing you sealed the 3 cladding ends to the base with silicone or did you just leave them cut and not sealed?
> 
> 
> 
> I have the muji bases on my vivs so the 3 sides will just have to sit on that unsealed.
> 
> 
> 
> did you bother sealing all joints or just the ends?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your help....i dont do much DIY



Hi, yes I still have the original white bases on my Reptibreeze cages but I drilled drainage holes at the bottom to let all the water drain out into buckets underneath. 

I sealed around all of the base and around the top of the cladding to stop feeders getting over the top of it. That way I can most to my hearts content and not have to worry about leaks ; )


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tazjunky

Anyone go to Doncaster today and come back with any new Chams ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PuddingBean

*Help with my cham please*

Hi,

So i'll start by asking how do i regulate the temperature in my cham's enclosure, i have been having issues with my bulb keep blowing and i found out today its because of the dimmer, the guy who sold it to me neglected to say don't use a dimmer as it will ruin the bulb, he also said it says that on the box (i can't find where it does). So now i'm without a dimmer and i don't want a cooked chameleon 

Secondly hes not eating much if at all, hes around 3 months old and im feeding him med-large crickets and locusts. 

Any help would be great 

Thanks


----------



## tazjunky

Higher your basking bulb or lower the basking branch is one way, given the warm temps, don't be worried about lowering the basking spot temps. At the minute, I don't use a thermostat but iv lowered my basking branch. Most of the time it sits steadily at around 82f but in the heat of the day sometimes it can get up to around 87-88f. 

Medium to large crickets seem a bit large for a 3 month old, he may well be having trouble with them. Try some smaller feeders


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## calibre

PuddingBean said:


> Hi,
> 
> So i'll start by asking how do i regulate the temperature in my cham's enclosure, i have been having issues with my bulb keep blowing and i found out today its because of the dimmer, the guy who sold it to me neglected to say don't use a dimmer as it will ruin the bulb, he also said it says that on the box (i can't find where it does). So now i'm without a dimmer and i don't want a cooked chameleon
> 
> Secondly hes not eating much if at all, hes around 3 months old and im feeding him med-large crickets and locusts.
> 
> Any help would be great
> 
> Thanks


I was going to suggest the same as taz.... the size of the prey could be intimidating him if he is still that young/small, or he may just have trouble eating them.

I have a dimming stat with 2 standard 60w bulbs running off it.. they have been going for several months now


----------



## Reptile Stef

You may a faulty dimmer if you have try another one or instead of using bulbs use a ceramic and use a pulse stat works perfectly that's what I use and never had any problems as of yet.. as for the food and also already been said that size is to big for your chameleon I'd use either small crickets or small locust and feed as many as he/she will eat in a 10 minute sitting and do that 3 times a day. 

Good luck & keep us posted :2thumb:


----------



## calibre

Ya I have found with my younger Chama.. They will only really go for big food items when they are REALLY hungry 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## PuddingBean

Thank you all so much.

I think the dimmer works fine, the guy specifically said not to use a dimmer with the bulb i have... the branches in his enclosure are pretty well distributed at different levels so i think i'll be ok, i might buy a wall shelf to stick above and attach my lamp to higher it.

I shall get some small feeders tomorrow as i work in a pet shop that sells them.

I shall keep you posted on how he's doing in a couple of days.


Thanks again.


----------



## kato

What sort of enclosure do you have your Chameleon in?


----------



## PuddingBean

kato said:


> What sort of enclosure do you have your Chameleon in?


Hes in a reptibreeze 41x41x76cm

i'll be upgrading it when i can the money to buy a new one, theres enough foliage and branches in there, i use prorep bark chips fine grade for the floor


----------



## Spaceisdeep

PuddingBean said:


> Hes in a reptibreeze 41x41x76cm
> 
> i'll be upgrading it when i can the money to buy a new one, theres enough foliage and branches in there, i use prorep bark chips fine grade for the floor


I wouldn't use any substrate on the floor,especially not bark as it holds the moisture and keeps humidity up high and because its always wet it's also a great place for bacteria to flourish due the warmth, moisture, faeces and dead food items, and it could harm your chameleon if he picked a bit up whilst feeding


----------



## PuddingBean

Spaceisdeep said:


> I wouldn't use any substrate on the floor,especially not bark as it holds the moisture and keeps humidity up high and because its always wet it's also a great place for bacteria to flourish due the warmth, moisture, faeces and dead food items, and it could harm your chameleon if he picked a bit up whilst feeding


I have heard this before, though i have been told by many people that its ok to use, i clean him out regularly and it does seem fairly dry, i have a dripper with a container to catch the water and mist only a couple of times a day so the humidity at the moment doesn't get too high (stays around the 40-60% mark). 

Thank you for your input though


----------



## Spaceisdeep

PuddingBean said:


> I have heard this before, though i have been told by many people that its ok to use, i clean him out regularly and it does seem fairly dry, i have a dripper with a container to catch the water and mist only a couple of times a day so the humidity at the moment doesn't get too high (stays around the 40-60% mark).
> 
> Thank you for your input though


If your substrate is pretty dry then you probably aren't misting him enough.
when you spray it should be for about 5 minutes or longer and you want the humidity to spike up to around 90% and then let it drop down again

when I mist mine i get through about 1.5L of water each time


----------



## Shaunny

My mister goes off 5 times a day for 6 mins at a time and I get through 5lt of water every 2 days. Most chams will need at least 5 mins to even think about drinking


----------



## Spaceisdeep

I have a dripper running for the whole time the lights are on, plus a good mist in the morning and another mid afternoon

2 or 3 minutes into the afternoon spray and he comes down to his lower branches, sit's directly in the spray, hangs his vent over the side and defecates every single time without fail :lol2:


----------



## johne.ev

Shaunny said:


> My mister goes off 5 times a day for 6 mins at a time and I get through 5lt of water every 2 days. Most chams will need at least 5 mins to even think about drinking


Really??? 
Never even used a mister when i kept panthers & yemens. Just used manual spray bottle. 
But then again i Had all mine trained to drink from hand, via a syringe.


----------



## nads

Haven't been on here for a good while, so thought I would post just a couple of pic's :flrt:


----------



## tazjunky

Just thought I'd let everyone know Pets at Home have a very good offer on at the min, large silk plants for aquariums are buy one get one free, I just picked up two of these bad boys for £5. Over 60 cm long


----------



## calibre

Cheers for that. Need to fill up a couple of vivs for some new Ch. deremensis iv got coming... Ps.


----------



## calibre

tazjunky said:


> Hi, yes I still have the original white bases on my Reptibreeze cages but I drilled drainage holes at the bottom to let all the water drain out into buckets underneath.
> 
> I sealed around all of the base and around the top of the cladding to stop feeders getting over the top of it. That way I can most to my hearts content and not have to worry about leaks ; )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












I found a way of attaching horizontal sticks across the vivs for those of us that have part lined reptibreezes.. The sucker things that hold filter tubes to the sides of aquariums. Eheim, fluval and cheaper etc sell them on their own.. Just have to find appropriate diameter sticks.


----------



## jojothefirst

Though this thread I made might interest you guys.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ds-transforming-reptibreeze.html#post11961695


----------



## drc267

*chameleon newbie*

Hi im looking at building a Viv for chameleon i plan on getting,its gonna be 48x36x24 wooden back 1 glass door for viewing 1 mesh door lots of vents and a mesh top would this be ok. I already bought ficus,spider plant,wandering Jew parlour palms,bromeliad getting a pothos soon i also have some moneywort. Any suggestions on chameleon


----------



## Bradley

drc267 said:


> Hi im looking at building a Viv for chameleon i plan on getting,its gonna be 48x36x24 wooden back 1 glass door for viewing 1 mesh door lots of vents and a mesh top would this be ok. I already bought ficus,spider plant,wandering Jew parlour palms,bromeliad getting a pothos soon i also have some moneywort. Any suggestions on chameleon


A anther or Yemen would be best for a beginner


----------



## kane90

So far I have managed to read the first 160 pages of this thread and think these guys are awesome .... since being on holiday and seeing them and holding them the Mrs demands that we have one ... quite a few things to cover on iv done plenty of research and deciding on a proper uv bulb n not the compact rubbish with live plants and no substrate... However the viv ... I have seen a wooden one on the Internet with a cut out for basking bulb and added vents and wooden bar for cham to bask which seems perfect but quite a bit of conflict on what is best to use ... I hope to be getting a male yemen once set up is bought n sorted so question is would a wooden viv be okay to use providing it is sealed around the edges???? And also will the basking bulb have to be on a stat or could I get away with monitoring temps and change as I need to ???? 

Kind regards
Kane


----------



## drc267

hi im new to chameleon owning im building my own from wood but i always use a thermostat or you could over heat whatever reptile your housing ,i have a boa,royal bearded dragon,pacman frog i hope answer help as to whether wood is ok apart from my frog i use wood,


----------



## hpackham1

Hi all first time poster here, a friend of mine breeds Yemens and I've always loved going round there and watching them as I think there fascinating. He's decided to move so is downsizing and has about 75 baby's to get rid of atm so he rang me and told me to pop round, when I got there he had picked out a male and female for me. At the moment they're about 6 week's old and are living together I will separate them when they're a little bigger as I have another Vic waiting. I just want to clarify a few things.

I've been searching threw this thread and found a few posts that have helped so I based the viv around that, I have a basking spot set at 82 as I read they don't need a proper basking spot at this age along as the ambient temp is ok which is sitting around 80 in my rep room. They have a small dripper I mad that runs down a fake hanging plant and I'm spraying twice a day till there is a lot of condensation on the Glass (exo terra 45high x 30wide). They have a 5.0 uvb bulb also a bowl of shallow water at the bottom aswell.
they're on paper atm so I can check them poo etc and they've just munched about 20 small locusts between them. If any one has any advice I'd be more than grateful.
kind regards hudson


----------



## Bradley

kane90 said:


> So far I have managed to read the first 160 pages of this thread and think these guys are awesome .... since being on holiday and seeing them and holding them the Mrs demands that we have one ... quite a few things to cover on iv done plenty of research and deciding on a proper uv bulb n not the compact rubbish with live plants and no substrate... However the viv ... I have seen a wooden one on the Internet with a cut out for basking bulb and added vents and wooden bar for cham to bask which seems perfect but quite a bit of conflict on what is best to use ... I hope to be getting a male yemen once set up is bought n sorted so question is would a wooden viv be okay to use providing it is sealed around the edges???? And also will the basking bulb have to be on a stat or could I get away with monitoring temps and change as I need to ????
> 
> Kind regards
> Kane


Wooden vivs can be used if sealed properly and they have enough ventilation. Personally in a wooden tank a thermostat is a good idea in my opinion. On screen cages I tend not to use them but in wooden tanks heat can soon build up.


----------



## Bradley

hpackham1 said:


> Hi all first time poster here, a friend of mine breeds Yemens and I've always loved going round there and watching them as I think there fascinating. He's decided to move so is downsizing and has about 75 baby's to get rid of atm so he rang me and told me to pop round, when I got there he had picked out a male and female for me. At the moment they're about 6 week's old and are living together I will separate them when they're a little bigger as I have another Vic waiting. I just want to clarify a few things.
> 
> I've been searching threw this thread and found a few posts that have helped so I based the viv around that, I have a basking spot set at 82 as I read they don't need a proper basking spot at this age along as the ambient temp is ok which is sitting around 80 in my rep room. They have a small dripper I mad that runs down a fake hanging plant and I'm spraying twice a day till there is a lot of condensation on the Glass (exo terra 45high x 30wide). They have a 5.0 uvb bulb also a bowl of shallow water at the bottom aswell.
> they're on paper atm so I can check them poo etc and they've just munched about 20 small locusts between them. If any one has any advice I'd be more than grateful.
> kind regards hudson


Hi seems like you are doing well so far. I would personally up the uv to a 10.0 bulb I have always given my babies a basking spot from the day they hatch. At the age yours are at an 82-85f basking spot can be given safely. The water in a bowl isn't necessary really but they may learn to drink from it although keep spraying for humidity!


----------



## kane90

Thanks for the replies guys ... its a toss up between a reptibreeze and a viv exotic I have seen will have a chat with the Mrs soon and work out what she likes as well :lol2: either way they do seem like really rewarding pets also another quick question I know most people use arcadia t5 lighting:flrt: but recently seen the arcadia floodlight +d3... what would be best to use?

Kind regards
Kane


----------



## hpackham1

Bradley said:


> Hi seems like you are doing well so far. I would personally up the uv to a 10.0 bulb I have always given my babies a basking spot from the day they hatch. At the age yours are at an 82-85f basking spot can be given safely. The water in a bowl isn't necessary really but they may learn to drink from it although keep spraying for humidity!


Cheers bud I have a bulb set up at 82f on a thermostat but the room is about 80f so it doesn't come on that much. And thanks for the advice on uv bulbs I'll look into a higher one. I'm going to leave them for a few days and let them settle In although they seem to have done that after munching and pooping. But how can I begin handling them without just grabbing them? Regards hudson


----------



## Bradley

kane90 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys ... its a toss up between a reptibreeze and a viv exotic I have seen will have a chat with the Mrs soon and work out what she likes as well :lol2: either way they do seem like really rewarding pets also another quick question I know most people use arcadia t5 lighting:flrt: but recently seen the arcadia floodlight +d3... what would be best to use?
> 
> Kind regards
> Kane


The flood light is also a great uv so yes you could use that


----------



## Bradley

hpackham1 said:


> Cheers bud I have a bulb set up at 82f on a thermostat but the room is about 80f so it doesn't come on that much. And thanks for the advice on uv bulbs I'll look into a higher one. I'm going to leave them for a few days and let them settle In although they seem to have done that after munching and pooping. But how can I begin handling them without just grabbing them? Regards hudson


The best way I found to start handling is putting your hand in and letting them get used to it. They usually end up starting to climb onto it meaning you can take them out.


----------



## hpackham1

Bradley said:


> The best way I found to start handling is putting your hand in and letting them get used to it. They usually end up starting to climb onto it meaning you can take them out.


Lovely thanks mate, will be sure to get some updates once they have settled In.


----------



## calibre

I must just add that some (only a few) panthers and male yemens can be absolute b*ggers, just not tameable period. For example I have had a male tamatave for 6 months now, trying to work on him every day.. Still Viv defensive and goes to bite or headbutt every day.. Haha


----------



## hpackham1

calibre said:


> I must just add that some (only a few) panthers and male yemens can be absolute b*ggers, just not tameable period. For example I have had a male tamatave for 6 months now, trying to work on him every day.. Still Viv defensive and goes to bite or headbutt every day.. Haha


How old is your male? My boy is about 6 week's so hopefully I have plenty of time. Has any one else had this problem?


----------



## calibre

Im not trying to put you off or anything you do get the odd grumpy individual especially with yemens. My male is a Panther - about 10 months old


----------



## hpackham1

calibre said:


> Im not trying to put you off or anything you do get the odd grumpy individual especially with yemens. My male is a Panther - about 10 months old


Don't worry I know it's just a word of advise but then I ask if any one else has had this problem because maybe they can explain how they've handle there's.


----------



## johne.ev

Agree with calibre... some just will not tame no matter what you do with them or how young you start. Yemens especially.


----------



## kane90

Bradley said:


> The flood light is also a great uv so yes you could use that


Thanks for the reply iv also seen somewhere that a ceramic heat emitter is pointless to use for a basking spot as it gives out heat only ... is this true? It's jst I have a pulse stat and would save myself money by keeping it rather than buying a Dimmer if I go for a wooden viv ... if it cnt be helped then so be it  

Kind regards
Kane


----------



## Bradley

kane90 said:


> Thanks for the reply iv also seen somewhere that a ceramic heat emitter is pointless to use for a basking spot as it gives out heat only ... is this true? It's jst I have a pulse stat and would save myself money by keeping it rather than buying a Dimmer if I go for a wooden viv ... if it cnt be helped then so be it
> 
> Kind regards
> Kane


Personally I would use a spot bulb that produces light. They associate it more with heat and it's more natural for them


----------



## hpackham1

This is day 3 that I've had the chameleons, they've been eating pooping fine and temps and humidity seem fine there colours have been a light green so every thing seemed to be fine. Checked when I came in from work sprayed and chucked some locust in about half 5, I went back out at 8 to fine the female shaking and changed from a light to dark green, stomach inflating and 1 or 2 large exhale wheezes also throat enlarged. This went on for about 45 seconds so I reached in slowly to move a plant so I could see what was going on when she went limp and slowly dropped down the branch. I'm gutted can't believe I've only had them 3 days and this has happened. The only thing I could think of is that she had choked on something which would explain the wheezing.


----------



## Bradley

hpackham1 said:


> This is day 3 that I've had the chameleons, they've been eating pooping fine and temps and humidity seem fine there colours have been a light green so every thing seemed to be fine. Checked when I came in from work sprayed and chucked some locust in about half 5, I went back out at 8 to fine the female shaking and changed from a light to dark green, stomach inflating and 1 or 2 large exhale wheezes also throat enlarged. This went on for about 45 seconds so I reached in slowly to move a plant so I could see what was going on when she went limp and slowly dropped down the branch. I'm gutted can't believe I've only had them 3 days and this has happened. The only thing I could think of is that she had choked on something which would explain the wheezing.


That's a real shame What humidity are you keeping them at? Could have had a respiratory infection but as you say choking could have been a possibility.

Also six weeks old is quite early to sell them. Generally 12 weeks is a good age to let them go. The stress of them moving so early may not have helped.


----------



## hpackham1

Bradley said:


> That's a real shame What humidity are you keeping them at? Could have had a respiratory infection but as you say choking could have been a possibility.
> 
> Also six weeks old is quite early to sell them. Generally 12 weeks is a good age to let them go. The stress of them moving so early may not have helped.


The humidity is about 80%. If it where a respiratory infection would it not have had a more slower effect rather than a day? Just a bit confused will keep a close eye on the male, going to move him into my room rather than rep shop to watch him a bit closer. Also I noticed a regurged locust which makes me think she had eaten to much maybe?


----------



## Bradley

hpackham1 said:


> The humidity is about 80%. If it where a respiratory infection would it not have had a more slower effect rather than a day? Just a bit confused will keep a close eye on the male, going to move him into my room rather than rep shop to watch him a bit closer. Also I noticed a regurged locust which makes me think she had eaten to much maybe?


Don't forget the humidity needs to drop and just peak for a while a couple of times a day so constant high humidity isn't great for them. Make sure the cage dries completely between mistings. A respiratory infection would take longer than a day to show but sometimes they don't show loads until the last minute.


----------



## hpackham1

Bradley said:


> Don't forget the humidity needs to drop and just peak for a while a couple of times a day so constant high humidity isn't great for them. Make sure the cage dries completely between mistings. A respiratory infection would take longer than a day to show but sometimes they don't show loads until the last minute.


Thanks for the info Bradley I sprays first thing in the morning about half 6 and then about half 5 in the evening by which time like you said the humidity has dropped a bit but I will start monitoring a bit more. I think I will leave him on paper for a while until I know he has settled in completly so that I can monitor what's being dropped.


----------



## pippin9050

Hi guys

First post on this thread for a long, long while!

Still have my panther boy, one of a half year old and full of colour!
Will upload some pictures soon!

Quick question, anyone know the breeding season for panthers?

Thanks


----------



## Bradley

pippin9050 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> First post on this thread for a long, long while!
> 
> Still have my panther boy, one of a half year old and full of colour!
> Will upload some pictures soon!
> 
> Quick question, anyone know the breeding season for panthers?
> 
> Thanks


There doesn't seem to be a set breeding season for them but the warmer weather seems to make the males want to mate more.


----------



## pippin9050

Bradley said:


> There doesn't seem to be a set breeding season for them but the warmer weather seems to make the males want to mate more.


Okay, thanks for your help!

Is there a set breeding age?

How many eggs tend to be in each clutch and how many clutches do they tend to lay?

Thanks

Ash


----------



## Bradley

pippin9050 said:


> Okay, thanks for your help!
> 
> Is there a set breeding age?
> 
> How many eggs tend to be in each clutch and how many clutches do they tend to lay?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ash


Females shouldn't be bred below a year old as a general rule. Males will mate from as early as four or five months. 

Females can lay three clutches a year and can have between around ten to fifty eggs although twenty to thirty is more average.


----------



## calibre

Just out of interest.. To tally with the year old mark.. What is the rough weight females get to at this age at which it is safe to breed? I have females that are now 10months old but still look like they are going to be too small unless they have a massive growth spurt over the next 2 months


----------



## Bradley

calibre said:


> Just out of interest.. To tally with the year old mark.. What is the rough weight females get to at this age at which it is safe to breed? I have females that are now 10months old but still look like they are going to be too small unless they have a massive growth spurt over the next 2 months


I'm sure I've seen a weight of 45g mentioned somewhere or it could have been 70g. There seems to be a lot more weights about for females of other species but there isn't really any set ones for chameleons. 

I found my female was about 90g at a year old


----------



## pippin9050

Bradley said:


> Females shouldn't be bred below a year old as a general rule. Males will mate from as early as four or five months.
> 
> Females can lay three clutches a year and can have between around ten to fifty eggs although twenty to thirty is more average.


Okay thanks Bradley!

Really tempted to start breeding them!


----------



## Ash L

Relatively recent picture of my panther boy!


----------



## hpackham1

This is boog my male vieled chameleon. Only had him since Sunday and have been leaving my hand about an inch away from him for about 20-30 mins of an evening to try and calm him a bit. Started on Tuesday he ran away, Wednesday 25 mins in he divided to eat with my hand next to him, and tonight only a slight colour change and managed to get about an inch away with no reaction, so all in all it's a good sign.








Sorry about the pic it itook it after lights out so my phones auto flash kicked in.


----------



## kane90

Just wondering what kind of uv is everyone using t5 or t8????? Also has anyone tried the swells own brand uv controller and bulbs compared to arcadia

Many thanks
Kane


----------



## Shaunny

That is more than likely stressing him out even more even if you don't see any couloir change etc..... Best to just leave him alone for a few weeks and only go into the cage when needed for food and cleaning etc


----------



## Ash L

kane90 said:


> Just wondering what kind of uv is everyone using t5 or t8????? Also has anyone tried the swells own brand uv controller and bulbs compared to arcadia
> 
> Many thanks
> Kane


I use an arcadia t5 12% uv and it's meant to be one of the best/ the best

However I camt compare it to t8 bulbs and other brands as I've never used them for my chameleon


----------



## Bradley

kane90 said:


> Just wondering what kind of uv is everyone using t5 or t8????? Also has anyone tried the swells own brand uv controller and bulbs compared to arcadia
> 
> Many thanks
> Kane


I have used both and have found the T5 bulbs to be much better. I personally use the 12% bulbs but a 6% would suffice in certain cages and when the bulb is not above mesh. 

I cannot comment on the swell bulbs or controllers but personally I prefer to stick to brands we all know and trust.


----------



## calibre

I personally stick with just arcadia. They know what they are talking about and spend a lot of time and money on research and product development. I also stick with t5s. I don't know how t5 and t8 compare on light quality or uv provision for the animals but t5 throw out much more visible light, your enclosures will look brighter with t5s and win for their aesthetic value on that front


----------



## Spaceisdeep

kane90 said:


> Just wondering what kind of uv is everyone using t5 or t8????? Also has anyone tried the swells own brand uv controller and bulbs compared to arcadia
> 
> Many thanks
> Kane


yes, I received a Swell controller and bulb with my "Chameleon Starter Kit" from Swell, the design is a bit naff, it's about 4" deep and had to be suspended inside the viv which gave the chameleon a fairly dangerous piece of cage furniture to climb on 

I swapped it out for an Arcadia T5 within a week of receiving it

I also used a Swell T8 in my beardies viv and swapped that out for an Arcadia T5 desert system as soon as funds allowed, the difference was instantly noticeable

When it comes to UV I won't use anything but Arcadia in my enclosures now


----------



## Spaceisdeep

Bradley said:


> I personally use the 12% bulbs but a 6% would suffice in certain cages and when the bulb is not above mesh.


I know 12% above the mesh is the general and often repeated rule but I use a 6% above the mesh and was advised to do so both by Muji who supplied my panthers enclosure and ArcadiaJohn

I guess some mesh allow more light through than others


----------



## kane90

Thanks for all the replies people for the sake of a few more quid it is probably worth a well known brand that have done years of research to get he perfect product ... just need to sell my crestie and then can start planning viv :2thumb:


----------



## Ukbasil

Hi group! Has anyone purchased a mistking set up straight from mistking u.s and are there any extra charges,what's the estimated time to wait,and do I need any extra things that the u.s don't supply many thanks all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamelot

This is blue, defending his favourite shell...... In honesty I don't think he liked the phone!

Blue is three and the dire of 115 babies and generally tries to let himself out of the enclosure to shoulder ride. By far the calmest of my male panthers despite his angry face there!


----------



## natalierustell1

*Veiled Chameleon eye problem*

I have a 4 to 5 month old veiled chameleon, she has been shedding for over 2 weeks now but over the last couple of days she has experienced a eye problem it is closed and she keeps rubbing it against her vines and glass. I took her to the vet yesterday but they couldn't tell me much because there not a specialist however they did clean her eye out with a saline solution and have said there is no sign of infection. since cleaning it out she has opened her eye a little more. the vet did say the eye problem could be to do with the shedding.
has anyone else experienced this and could anyone give me some advise


----------



## Tom Bill

It is most likely just a piece of skin shedding still on the or around the eye. My old panther chameleon had the same problem. It usually sheds off in a few days


----------



## calibre

Hi Natalie.. Just wanted to say quickly - They shouldn't take that long to shed - 2 to 3 days maximum. Does your cham get plenty of drinking water and calcium/vitamin/d3 supplements, UV etc?


----------



## kane90

After spending hours looking for the right uv ... iv decided on an arcadia slimline vivarium canopy t5 ... It comes with a 12 percent uv bulb .... when I get my cham it will be housed in an exo terra for now which is 45x45x60 .... is 12% to strong?


----------



## tazjunky

Personally I would go with 6% if your using T5 for a panther, if it's a veiled then stick with the 12% 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kane90

tazjunky said:


> Personally I would go with 6% if your using T5 for a panther, if it's a veiled then stick with the 12%
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for reply the cham ill be getting is a veiled ... also wondering on a new viv when he gets bigger ... will this bulb be to strong to sit inside a wooden vented vivarium?


----------



## tazjunky

For a veiled it will be fine 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaunny

natalierustell1 said:


> I have a 4 to 5 month old veiled chameleon, she has been shedding for over 2 weeks now but over the last couple of days she has experienced a eye problem it is closed and she keeps rubbing it against her vines and glass. I took her to the vet yesterday but they couldn't tell me much because there not a specialist however they did clean her eye out with a saline solution and have said there is no sign of infection. since cleaning it out she has opened her eye a little more. the vet did say the eye problem could be to do with the shedding.
> has anyone else experienced this and could anyone give me some advise


Not saying this is the same but my boy started closing his eye after his last shed which was 3-4 weeks ago and can find anything wrong with it. He is still closing his eye to this date but will open it when moving eating etc. I have read a lot of stuff about it and some chams may do it and no1 knows what causes it.


----------



## EvilM1k

My little guy.
Just over 1 year old, veiled chameleon.


----------



## Ukbasil

Some reptile shops will swap the bulbs free of charge from a 12% to 6% before posting so always worth asking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natalierustell1

Hi Calibre 
I have been told by several people even a reptile specialist that because its her first shed it can take up to 6 weeks! 
she get sprayed a 4-6 times a day and she drinks plenty. the vitamins she is on is nutrobal been told to give it to her 3 times a week, she has 2 UVB bulbs REPTILE UVB 100


----------



## mutly

Hi Guys/Girls I'm looking for a bit of advice on what to buy to get set up for a Panther Or Yemen. I'm looking at a reptibreeze 40x40x76 But I'm not sure what is best to go for a separate heat bulb and uvb tube bulb with reflector or get a hood that fits the two together? Can anyone recommend a set up that works best and looks neat? Also with the Aluminium mesh does it not get too hot if the heat bulb reflector is directly on top just I've seen a few set up like this?
Cheers


----------



## tazjunky

mutly said:


> Hi Guys/Girls I'm looking for a bit of advice on what to buy to get set up for a Panther Or Yemen. I'm looking at a reptibreeze 40x40x76 But I'm not sure what is best to go for a separate heat bulb and uvb tube bulb with reflector or get a hood that fits the two together? Can anyone recommend a set up that works best and looks neat? Also with the Aluminium mesh does it not get too hot if the heat bulb reflector is directly on top just I've seen a few set up like this?
> Cheers


You ideally want a 60x60x120cm reptibreeze if you are thinking of a panther or veiled. Don't worry about the heart bulb in top of the mesh as there is a gap between the bulb and the mesh itself. If you are getting a veiled then look at getting a 10-12% uvb tube or if you are getting a panther then get a 5-6%


----------



## Spaceisdeep

I recently had a fecal test done on my panther by reptiland

the results were



> REPTILE:
> Panther Chameleon (Furcifer pardalis)
> 
> REPTILE PARASITE TEST (PT)
> TESTS PERFORMED
> Direct wet mount
> Faecal flotation
> Modified McMaster pinworm count
> 
> PARASITES DETECTED NUMBERS
> Pinworm ova (Oxyuridae)* Moderate
> Flagellated protozoa (Trichomonas sp.) Low
> *Modified McMaster Pinworm count: 650 Eggs per gram (EPG)


Is there anything I can buy over the counter to treat this or am I going to have to go to a vet which I'd rather avoid if possible due to the stress it will cause and the fact the nearest reptile vet to me is the one at P&H and I don't really have much confidence with them


----------



## MuJi

Spaceisdeep said:


> I recently had a fecal test done on my panther by reptiland
> 
> the results were
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything I can buy over the counter to treat this or am I going to have to go to a vet which I'd rather avoid if possible due to the stress it will cause and the fact the nearest reptile vet to me is the one at P&H and I don't really have much confidence with them


Pin worm is very common in cb animals and when in elevated numbers needs to be treated as they can cause other complications. It is easily treated with panacur but you will have to get the correct dosing from a vet. It may be possible to send the report to them and they may send the medication to you but you will have to check. Flagellates in low numbers may need treating but some vets will say this can be a natural part of the gut.
hope this helps


----------



## Craig050581

Hi anyone got any sub adult male xanth Jackson chameleons for sale?


----------



## nicol123

Bradley said:


> Well there are a few specific animal threads now and I wanted to start an area where chameleon keepers can dicuss keepig, share experiances and share Photos. I myself have bred yemens and now keep a Sambava panther chameleon. These creatures are facinating. So post away and when I get my new cages up I will be posting pics aswell!


hi prob in wrong place.we bout adult yemans with lump on its back in the summer,its got bigger with little hole in it ,He is still eating well ,sorry if ive crashed ur post


----------



## VivianWulf

nicol123 said:


> hi prob in wrong place.we bout adult yemans with lump on its back in the summer,its got bigger with little hole in it ,He is still eating well ,sorry if ive crashed ur post


Have you got any pictures? Maybe we can help you work out what's wrong with it. Regardless though you should take it to a vet.


----------



## lew1984

*Advice*

Hi everyone,

First of all... apologies is this is in the wrong thread!

I'm new to this site and I have never owned a reptile of any sort before so I have come on here for advice, especially from people who actually know what they're talking about. 

I am looking to buy a Yemen Chameleon and I have been into a couple of reptile specialists in my area and have been given the below list from a shop that has a very good reputation.

£229 for everything- 45x45x60 exo terra tank, substrate, canopy, heat bulb, UV bulb, water bowl, calcium, thermometer, hydrometer, plants, heat matt and chameleon.

Does that seem like a good deal? Is anything missing/not required. I have also read a few posts on here that the 45x45x60 tank wouldn't be suitable for a adult... is that right?

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Lew


----------



## Reptile Stef

Sounds like a vet job to me. Doesn't sound good what ever it is ( lump with a hole in the middle :hmm: )

Keep us Posted & good luck 

:2thumb:


----------



## Spaceisdeep

MuJi said:


> Pin worm is very common in cb animals and when in elevated numbers needs to be treated as they can cause other complications. It is easily treated with panacur but you will have to get the correct dosing from a vet. It may be possible to send the report to them and they may send the medication to you but you will have to check. Flagellates in low numbers may need treating but some vets will say this can be a natural part of the gut.
> hope this helps


Thanks
I had to take him to my vet as he wouldn't prescribe anything before seeing him despite me giving accurate weight and reading the lab report over the phone

came away with a Pancur paste that I'm supposed to administer @ 0.1 of gram per day for 5 days by spreading it on his prey items, only snag is he was letting go as soon as he tasted the paste on his tongue so I've had to inject the paste into the adult locusts he eats just prior to feeding him

So far so good, no wasted doses and I can be sure hes getting the full amount, I'll get another fecal test in in a few weeks to check that its worked


----------



## calibre

Yea.. Lump with a hole in doesn't sound good. Noone can accurately diagnose from a couple of forum posts.. Would be interested to see a photo.... But certainly a specialist vet job


----------



## calibre

If anyone is after one.. I have a female Tamatave for sale in classifieds, approaching 9 months old. Nearly ripe for breeding. She is from a well known breeder bloodline. PM for further details


----------



## Tronor

Sorry to hijack this thread, I have a 3 month old Yemen male for sale (£90) if anyone is interested, please PM me.

He's lovely, but he's in too much of a stressful environment, so I need to find him a more settled home bless him.


----------



## Jakenicholls

Have been trying to mix up my panther diet, have been thinking about getting him a praying mantis, would anybody know what size mantis is good for a fully grown male panther? and also what other insects I can give to mix his diet up a bit, rather than the regular shop bought live food. Have looked into getting some silk worms but they aren't readily available to buy online or in shops :whistling2:


----------



## Shaunny

Try the silkworn store. They normally have them. If they only have small then get some food and grow them on its easy. I have been doing it and now have some eggs in the fridge ready to hatch when I want them. The food isn't cheap but it's fun lol.


----------



## Jakenicholls

How quickly do they grow? was wanting to get some of the jumbo ones but not sure how long it would take for them to grow to that size from small?


----------



## Shaunny

You could also try snails. Get some from the garden and breed them throw the adults out in the garden again and then raise the babies. Or do what I do and get 2 african land snails. Mine all love them


----------



## Shaunny

A max of 2 weeks ish give or take. As long as you feed twice a day that are monster eaters.


----------



## Shaunny

All I do is feed once a day to start with then when big enough I feed every other day so they last. You can go every 2 days if you haven't many lizards. That way they don't grow cery fast 

Any that are left I save and pupate into moths to breed. Once they have bread you have to refigerate the eggs for a while then I hatch them out at room temp


----------



## natalierustell1

He looks rather cute ***128522; I do think £90 is a little much when they can be brought for £20 to £50 from a breader. Where abouts are you?


----------



## Tronor

He's lovely. I paid £125 for him, and haven't had him long, but he needs a new home, so that's why I've reduced the price. 
If you can get one for that cheap, good on ya, it's up to you


----------



## DannyDee

What small species are commonly kept in the hobby?

Cheers


----------



## calibre

Many pygmy species that i cant name , also carpet chams - furcifer lateralis


----------



## DannyDee

The Furcifer lateralis looks incredible!


----------



## calibre

Yes not too common before now in uk but a few people trying to breed them now


----------



## calibre

4 mo Female of mine










6 mo male










2 yo male


----------



## scottishbluebird

Torturing myself looking through this thread, one day i will have one of these amazing creatures


----------



## DannyDee

calibre said:


> image
> 
> 4 mo Female of mine
> 
> image
> 
> 6 mo male
> 
> image
> 
> 2 yo male


They're stunning!

What do you keep them in?


----------



## Honey1

Hi all, I'm just after abit of advice, views and thoughts please. Before I get any replies I need to point out that I own 2 beardies having done all the necessary research and would no way take on any other pet without doing the same and also after weighing up your opinions on the following I will not go ahead with the planned project if the views stated do not think it is a good idea or suitable. 

Anyway, to my shock the other day my wife, who isn't the biggest reptile fan unlike myself and my daughter, suggested getting her a pet she could look after and keep in her room and came up with the idea of a Chameleon. My daughter is a sensible and mature 8 year old who absolutely loves animals but obviously she would be highly supervised through all of the caring of the Cham. What I really need to know is which if any Cham would be suitable? We have a perfect spot in her room which would hold a 2x2x4 viv and it would mean it would be in peace most of the day as she will be at school etc. I know that Cham's in general don't like alot of handling however we would want her to have some interaction with it so is there one better suited than others? Any other tips or advice on the care is greatly appreciated.

As I said previously, if you are reading this and thinking "That is a bad idea" or similar I will not take offence (as long as I don't get flamed!). I just want my daughter to have ownership of an amazing pet rather than just getting a hamster or similar... that will never happen by the way, I will just wait until she's older or get her another rep!!!

All comments and thoughts greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## NBLADE

Honey1 said:


> Hi all, I'm just after abit of advice, views and thoughts please. Before I get any replies I need to point out that I own 2 beardies having done all the necessary research and would no way take on any other pet without doing the same and also after weighing up your opinions on the following I will not go ahead with the planned project if the views stated do not think it is a good idea or suitable.
> 
> Anyway, to my shock the other day my wife, who isn't the biggest reptile fan unlike myself and my daughter, suggested getting her a pet she could look after and keep in her room and came up with the idea of a Chameleon. My daughter is a sensible and mature 8 year old who absolutely loves animals but obviously she would be highly supervised through all of the caring of the Cham. What I really need to know is which if any Cham would be suitable? We have a perfect spot in her room which would hold a 2x2x4 viv and it would mean it would be in peace most of the day as she will be at school etc. I know that Cham's in general don't like alot of handling however we would want her to have some interaction with it so is there one better suited than others? Any other tips or advice on the care is greatly appreciated.
> 
> As I said previously, if you are reading this and thinking "That is a bad idea" or similar I will not take offence (as long as I don't get flamed!). I just want my daughter to have ownership of an amazing pet rather than just getting a hamster or similar... that will never happen by the way, I will just wait until she's older or get her another rep!!!
> 
> All comments and thoughts greatly appreciated. Thanks.


You'd probably be better off with a male panther chameleon, most are normally more tolerable to the odd bit of handling over yemens, and are also pretty hardy.


----------



## NBLADE

some chams 

pygmys first 



















yemens


----------



## NBLADE

panthers


----------



## NBLADE

more panthers 














































mellers



















jacksons


----------



## tazjunky

Splashed out on the zoomed LED/UVB T5HO canopy yesterday. Came with a 5% tube. 
Canopy is over the panther cage on the right. I have to say I'm impressed with the amount of light it puts out.


----------



## PirMarCha

Hi I've joined to get more info as I'm thinking of getting my first Chameleon. Could people post pics of Carpet Chameleons please!!

Thanks!


----------



## tazjunky

Afternoon all, Can anyone shed any light on any pet shops in the gloucester area that do reptile boarding for my chams whilst im away on holiday?


----------



## Frazz147

Hi i am getting my first panther chameleon this coming week, reef encounters pet shop in glasgow picked me a male 3month old panther at the reptile show at doncaster last weekend as they were going to get lizards for there shop and are housing it for me at present as i have ordered a ficus benjamina and an umbrella plant but am waiting for them to be delivered. 
I read somewhere about getting branches from trees for the cage but that they must be "cooked" in an oven at 350degrees before putting them in, is this correct? Is it possible to use "live" branches or is it best to purchase artificial from shops?


----------



## calibre

Who had one (or two) of the uk cb melleri this year then? Photos of how they are growing would be good


----------



## Philip1966

Hi all anyone got a male Panther for sale under one year old if so email heelham at gmail dot com thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakenicholls

What misting systems does everybody use? and are they any good for the amount you paid for them?

Cheers!


----------



## calibre

Jakenicholls said:


> What misting systems does everybody use? and are they any good for the amount you paid for them?
> 
> Cheers!


I use mistking.. Expensive but very customizable and good if you have multiple enclosures


----------



## Jakenicholls

I only have the one enclosure but looking for some sort of misting system as I am starting to work full time and don't want to leave him without water for 7 hours of the day, have had a look at the mistking and seems very good


----------



## calibre

True but may be difficult to get hold of in uk as last i heard, the only uk supplier wasn't getting them anymore. Another option is the monsoon system by zoomed(i think). Some people also use a system called polywog.


----------



## ch5

Hi guys

Thought this would be better suited in The Chameleon Thread than the classifieds section of the forum... 

For sale - "Chameleons Nature's Hidden Jewels" book by Petr Necas.

PM me if interested.

Thanks


----------



## lew123

Just a couple of shots of my pied Yemen Claus . Love this little guy.


----------



## wagg

I dont think id buy a chameleon but that looks pretty mad lol : victory:


----------



## chameleon1993

*setting up Panther tank tips please*

Getting a amobile Panther in a few months and after advice on how to better my tank. This is it so far...  few plants vine and will have dripper plant at front with substrate in pot and paper towels on bottom


----------



## heatheranddean14

Jakenicholls said:


> I only have the one enclosure but looking for some sort of misting system as I am starting to work full time and don't want to leave him without water for 7 hours of the day, have had a look at the mistking and seems very good


 
I use the exo teraa monsoon rainfull system. I does the trick nicely, but a bit fiddley and plays up a bit, Mistking is very expensive to get it shipped over and hard to get in the UK, but does looks really customisably.


----------



## blinky71

The Mistking is now shipping from Europe, hopefully there will be a UK stockist soon though


----------



## chameleon1993

*Finished the tank ***128077;*

Here it is


----------



## stalincat

Hey there,
does anybody know if it's possible to get Jackson's chams in the UK currently? Or maybe someone has some eggs cooking? I'm interested in either jacksonii or xantholophus. Muji and chameleoco only have merumontanus. 
Also, if someone has t.cristatus, I might sell my kidney for it.


----------



## Bradley

stalincat said:


> Hey there,
> does anybody know if it's possible to get Jackson's chams in the UK currently? Or maybe someone has some eggs cooking? I'm interested in either jacksonii or xantholophus. Muji and chameleoco only have merumontanus.
> Also, if someone has t.cristatus, I might sell my kidney for it.


They are available from time to time. The hamm show in Germany is often your best option. I would love some jacksons eggs, especially with them being live bearers haha! :2thumb:


----------



## stalincat

Bradley said:


> They are available from time to time. The hamm show in Germany is often your best option. I would love some jacksons eggs, especially with them being live bearers haha! :2thumb:


Haha my bad! Brain is a mince today..


----------



## Pyrite

I have just gotten a breeding pair of veiled chameleons. Both of them are around 2 and a half months old and I am keeping them in the same enclosure for now and separate them in another 2 months.

Question; Does anyone veiled chams spend a lot of time basking with their eyes closed? What does this mean? 

My male spends the majority of the time basking and with one eye closed. I've had them only for 2 days now and I am a little worried. I keep 2 ficus plants in their enclosure. I had read that the sap from a ficus tree can be irritating to chameleons but it usually passes after a day or two. When I was putting them in their new home I noticed the female, while climbing, managed to poke the male in the eye with her toe. It could also be relocation stress but I don't know.

There is no oozing, blood or anything. He just keeps one eye closed. Sometimes I notice him washing it and it opens once in a while.

Have I already messed up?


----------



## calibre

I have 30 fertile Tamatave panther eggs cooking. Approx half and half coming from completely separate European and uk bloodlines. Anyone interested in taking these on can send me a sensible offer via pm. Half of the eggs are approximately 3.5months through and the other lot are at 6 months. All bloodline details and photos provided


----------



## calibre

I also have a 10 month old ukcb furcifer lateralis available for sale @ 130 gbp


----------



## Retic84

Our 1.1 of T.Sternfeldi, picked up the female last night, both are unrelated, looking forward to breeding these in the future :2thumb:

Male









Female


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Watching this with interest

John,




Retic84 said:


> Our 1.1 of T.Sternfeldi, picked up the female last night, both are unrelated, looking forward to breeding these in the future :2thumb:
> 
> Male
> image
> 
> Female
> image


----------



## Jakenicholls

Are there any products like the zoomed lamp stand that will be okay for my reptibreeze xl to hold a deep dome above the mesh so its not resting on it?

The zoo med lamp stand doesn't go tall enough.


----------



## Jakenicholls

Also, which fogger and mister is most recommended for only one flexarium?


----------



## Oski1

Jakenicholls said:


> Are there any products like the zoomed lamp stand that will be okay for my reptibreeze xl to hold a deep dome above the mesh so its not resting on it?
> 
> The zoo med lamp stand doesn't go tall enough.


What wattage bulb are you using in your dome, you can get a clamp and fix it to the wall above, I use wedges on mine so they are about 1-2" off the metal mesh as this can heat up alot, but the basking area is still within good temps


----------



## Jakenicholls

Oski1 said:


> What wattage bulb are you using in your dome, you can get a clamp and fix it to the wall above, I use wedges on mine so they are about 1-2" off the metal mesh as this can heat up alot, but the basking area is still within good temps


I'm using a 60 watt at the moment, sometimes I use 100 watt in winter months, the ceiling is around another 3-4 ft above so I don't think that would work :/


----------



## Jakenicholls

Exo Terra Light Bracket | Swell Reptiles

Would this product be suitable for use with a reptibreeze or is it only useable with glass/wooden vivariums?


----------



## JoshSils

havent been on here for a while due to my work taking me abroad but my chameleons are doing well! here are some up to date photos..

Animals by Josh Silsbury, on Flickr

Animals by Josh Silsbury, on Flickr

Animals by Josh Silsbury, on Flickr

Animals by Josh Silsbury, on Flickr


----------



## jimmer7

Hi we got a male panther chameleon, he is suffering with hard spurm plugs been giving him baths to soften them up as advised by vet just wondering if anyone else have experienced this.


----------



## Jamcoop072

Looking for some quick advice on what bulbs are best for keeping a Yemen? Along with what canopy and dome you'd recommend?


----------



## Shaunny

Arcadia t5 12% without a doubt. I'm using the Arcadia uv heat lamp too (100w) as my panther does a lot of basking. I'm also running an Arcadia jungle dawn 13w which is unbelievable plant growth and light


----------



## Jamcoop072

Shaunny said:


> Arcadia t5 12% without a doubt. I'm using the Arcadia uv heat lamp too (100w) as my panther does a lot of basking. I'm also running an Arcadia jungle dawn 13w which is unbelievable plant growth and light


Thanks! Also, is a thermostat needed? I have a 75w heat bulb spare already, should that be fine on its own or is the thermostat needed?


----------



## Shaunny

I have never used one in the 3 years I have had him. I just strap a cable thermometer to the basking spot so I can keep an eye on it


----------



## Satch

What books on general Chameleon care to people recommend?


----------



## chameleonneeds

*Introduction*

Thought I'd bump this thread with an introduction. 

I've bred mostly veileds and Panthers and kept a few other species. I'll be moving to the UK in a couple weeks and once I'm settled I'll be looking into getting some chameleons. 

So how are everyone's chameleons doing? Any new pictures? 

I've become familiar with some breeders I might come right with for some Panthers and Jackson's. I was wondering though who can I contact about getting some Montana's such as montiums, quadricornis, pffeferis?

Would also love to keep and breed lateralis lateralis and maybe even some species from my home country - bradypodions transvaalense, damaranum and pumilum would be awesome. 

-Tyrone


----------



## chameleonneeds

I might add that I'm originally from Johannesburg, South Africa.


----------



## morphdj

Are there any 4 Horned Cham dealers still trading in the UK? Everyone seems very quiet at the moment.

I am just building a new big enclosure, so looking for a breeding paid of Quads if anyone had any contacts please.

Hope everyone is safe!


----------

